# [Official] --The Asus P6X58D Premium & E Thread--



## xmisery

I've decided to take some time out to go through all the trial and errors to OC the Intel Core i7 920 D0-Stepping (SLBEJ), matched up with this excellent Asus P6X58D Premium motherboard, so that you all don't have to go through all the pain I endured throughout this process.









Simply click on one of the links below to go directly to my OC post of your choice.

*Last Updated: 10/03/2010*

*Intel i7 920 D0 @ 3.61GHz - Low Voltage Settings*

*Intel i7 920 D0 @ 3.80GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*

*Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.01GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*

*Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.20GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*

*Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.41GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*

*Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.52GHz - Low Voltage Settings (930 Settings Only)*










*==================================================*
-+- *THE ASUS P6X58D MEMBERS PHOTO GALLERY* -+-
*==================================================*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MedRed* 
P.S. - My Build: Ice Ice Baby! AKA the Companion Cube





























Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomyboy* 










































Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Here's some eye candy - more in the worklog for those interested



























Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
There you go - Rev. 1.4 photos.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 


















*... more photos below in the next post! ...*


----------



## kckyle

this will be the photo gallery. post your P6X58D today!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wikidboo* 
Hey Guys,

Im a new P6X58D owner, finished building my new rig last week and had it running smooth since. Right now im running an i7 920 @ 3.8 and have had no issues. I gotta say the H50 cooler is the best Ive ever used.




Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kckyle* 


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
*This is at idle:*









*This is With Intel burn test maximum and Furmark running at the same time for 10 mins.*









*Pics of the Setup:*


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 











Quote:


Originally Posted by *~LL~* 












Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *tvick47* 


























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1033996


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lrs3329* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *jjeffreys* 











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arclite* 











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheros* 




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiger* 

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6139/dsc4133.jpg
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3992/44ghz135v69c.png









Here is my setup:

Lian-Li PC-P50 (w/Scythe "E") + EX-322N (w/Scythe "E") + EX-H22S (w/Nexus)
i7 920 D0 @ 4.4GHZ w/HT OFF at 1.35v and 69c under full load
Asus P6X58D / Noctua NH-D14
6GB Corsair 8-8-8-24
Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 Rev.2
LSI SAS Controller
Seagate Savvio 2x146gb 10k & 1x73GB 15k
Azuntech Forte
NEC LCD2490WUXI (w/polarizer)



Quote:


Originally Posted by *perkeo* 








My figures in Turbo V:
BCLK Frequency: 191Mhz (x Multipler 21 = 4.00 Ghz)
CPU Voltage: 1.35v
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.66v
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.25v
CPU PLL: 1.80v
ICH PCIE: 1.5v
IOH PCIE: 1.50v
ICH: 1.1v
IOH: 1.1v


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
Nothing special, but it's mine.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
Here are some pics of mine. Nothing too exciting to look at except the bad cable management skills I have. Hey... don't laugh








































Quote:


Originally Posted by *solarfuel* 

Mobo: p6x58d Premium
CPU: i7 920 D0
RAM: Mushkin 998691 1600mhz 6-7-6-18 with Xigmatek Dragoon Coolers
GPU: Asus 5970
HDD: Intel x25 p2 160 gb
PSU: Enermax Revolution85+ 1050W
CASE: Thermaltake SwordM

Here are some pics:























































Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldtreasure*


----------



## kckyle

*image gallery continue!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *boy_lah* 
Some pix of my buid...I need to recable but otherwise it's done.

































































Quote:


Originally Posted by *brafish* 









_motherboard installed_



Quote:


Originally Posted by *DullBoi* 
Sign me to your humble clubs please



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Chimera* 
Hi !!!

Finally had time to take some photos, here we go !!

*Specs*
CoolerMaster CM 690 II Advanced
Asus P6X58D-E
Intel Core i7 930 2.8GHz (OC @ 3.8GHz)
Noctua NH-U12P SE2
Corsair XMS3 3x2Gb DDR3 1600MHz
Scythe Kaze Master Pro
6 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm (case fans)

*Pics*
























































CPU-Z

Gotta love the 6 Gentle Typhoon ! =D

Thanks

PS: Oh, I suck at cable management I know...


----------



## kckyle

photo gallery continue~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warfox101*


----------



## reficul

I have been running prime again for 1 hour and 15mins @ 4.2Ghz, with those posted bios settings I am running 43, 39, 39, 37 Idle and running the load "Blend test" with Prime95 I am getting highs of 88, 85, 82, 81

BSOD @ 1 hour 57 mins =/

Temps were maxing at 88 on core 0.
I dont want to believe that it was temps. It could have been anything lol
I always tell my GF not to move around too much in the room while Im benching.. I dont want her to create heat lol

Right now I am working on a stable, Low Volt 4Ghz OC.
I've temporarily given up on 4.2Ghz.

I've dropped my Vcore to 1.30 (1.288 in CPUZ)
21.0x191 = 4010Mhz
Blend Prime95 @ 1 hour so far and max temp of 79 on my hottest core. Im liking the looks of it so far.

http://www.overclock.net/8384582-post648.html

Gotta figure with the new board and pushing it into the market, there has to be bugs and more to come. I really like this board and my experience so far. I havent tried Usb 3.0 yet or the Sata 3, I only saw 1 6Gbs Hard drive on Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148506

$300.00 to steep fer me atm. This is my first Intel build too after many AMD's, but i have always bought Asus Mb's -- their Support SUX but their boards rock... I have a M4A79t Deluxe soon to be RMA'd for the second time lol.


----------



## kckyle

ouch, did you check if it was the temp got too hot?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tvick47* 
I have literally the exact same speed! And yes I do own a P6X58D and love it! Except for sometimes the SATA priorities are weird and nothing really supports 6gb/s SATA haha

too true!, i have my boot hook up to sata 6 even though it's not supported just so i can skip the extra boot sequence.

lol i don't know about you guys, but after i registered my board with asus, their tech support contacted me a week after asking if i needed any help.


----------



## tvick47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reficul* 
http://www.overclock.net/8384582-post648.html

I have literally the exact same speed! And yes I do own a P6X58D and love it! Except for sometimes the SATA priorities are weird and nothing really supports 6gb/s SATA haha


----------



## Ryan Hell

Yes! I own an Asus P6T Deluxe ver 2 and wow isall I can say. Very well built. I have owned it all and the Asus stuff is boss. Treat yourself, start from the ground up with a great board.


----------



## reficul

Yeah? try to get a new bios chip, flashed with the latest bios from their Bios Department. Ask them some time if they fixed your RMA'd Motherboard and if they did, aske them what they fixed. Bad experiences for me and my family, but i am a DIE HARD fan of ASUS







even still lol. I believe they make the best. Just an opinion tho.


----------



## reficul

I found (2 hour prime95 Blend) stability with 4010 Mhz.
http://www.overclock.net/8384582-post648.html

I also went to add another 120mm fan at the top of my Cooler Master 1100 aiming to lower the high temps and i noticed my Exaust fan going out the back wasn't plugged in. I plugged in the fan and add the 120mm at the top and I am now showing a 3 degree per core decrease in idle temps! Nice eh? Maybe during load this will make a larger difference with Max temps while I attempt to find stability @ 4.2Ghz.


----------



## kckyle

haha maybe now you can try the 4.3ghz stability test.


----------



## reficul

I got 4.2ghz! woot!
Temps on the highest core were mainly between 76 and 84 degrees, it did reach 90 degrees but I understand what was going on. My heat vent for this room is right behind the computer. When the heat kicked on I saw my temps rise bigtime! So I turned of the heat in the house =p

http://www.overclock.net/8384582-post648.html


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reficul* 
I got 4.2ghz! woot!
Temps on the highest core were mainly between 76 and 84 degrees, it did reach 90 degrees but I understand what was going on. My heat vent for this room is right behind the computer. When the heat kicked on I saw my temps rise bigtime! So I turned of the heat in the house =p

http://www.overclock.net/8384582-post648.html

Nice. I'll have to try for 4.2ghz later. Right now I'm running @ 4.0ghz

23 ambient
33 to 37 idle temps
58 to 63 load temps (IBT High Stress Level)


----------



## OutlawII

Got one of these bad boys coming Monday! Along with a Haf 932, 3 spinpoint f3's a couple of gtx 285's and some other goodies cant wait!!


----------



## reficul

I have 2 Haf 932's the black and the new red... I love em.


----------



## bearlout

Mine is on the way..............


----------



## Mikezilla

Are any of you interested in selling your board?


----------



## JimW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
Are any of you interested in selling your board?

This might be a good way to get one cheap:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...614R-_-Product


----------



## JimW

This is my fourth x58 board, and by far my favorite.


----------



## IEATFISH

Just got it set up. Anyone else have a problem with the PW, RESET, etc.? My case buttons don't work and they are installed correctly. The onboard ones work, though so I'm just using those.


----------



## JimW

No button problems here.


----------



## reficul

I had no button problems here either.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Just got it set up. Anyone else have a problem with the PW, RESET, etc.? My case buttons don't work and they are installed correctly. The onboard ones work, though so I'm just using those.

No problems here. Maybe try flipping over the plugs that connect into the motherboard? They might accidentally be plugged in backwards?


----------



## IEATFISH

I figured out my problem.







I had swapped some of the connectors to work with my other board. So my Power LED was really my Power SW, etc.

ANYWAY, here is my current OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1000344


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
I figured out my problem.







I had swapped some of the connectors to work with my other board. So my Power LED was really my Power SW, etc.

ANYWAY, here is my current OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1000344

Cool, glad to hear it's working! =)

Out of curiosity, what kind of temps are you getting with your VenX? I've heard lots of good things about that cooler. I'm also running 4ghz and sit between 58c-63c under load using IBT, High Stress, 20 passes.

Thanks!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Cool, glad to hear it's working! =)

Out of curiosity, what kind of temps are you getting with your VenX? I've heard lots of good things about that cooler. I'm also running 4ghz and sit between 58c-63c under load using IBT, High Stress, 20 passes.

Thanks!

I'm not sure I did a good job with the TIM but my ambient is about 72-74F. I idle about 42-47C and load in Prime95 on type 2 (the maximum heat one) at 75-78C. That's with the settings I linked above. My case is not that great for air flow and I only have one Gentle Typhoon on it. It's also plugged into the MB so it might have some more headroom. I'd say with 2 nice fans, good TIM application, and a better case I could get those temps down AT LEAST 10C.


----------



## liberalelephant

Does this board have the turbo throttling issue the P6T's had?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
Does this board have the turbo throttling issue the P6T's had?

Well, I think when you set the CPU stuff to manual, it disables throttling. At least the option disappears in the BIOS. Or maybe it was when I disabled Speedstep...one of those things caused it to go away.


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Well, I think when you set the CPU stuff to manual, it disables throttling. At least the option disappears in the BIOS. Or maybe it was when I disabled Speedstep...one of those things caused it to go away.

No like P6T's would turn the turbo off intermittently when you hit 80C and ASUS refused to fix it even though it was a simple BIOS fix. They fixed the P6TD's and WS boards but the BIOS's that fixed those were "unofficial" BIOS's. They wouldn't fix the P6T's so I sold mine and left a big rant on Asus's forums lol. Other than the turbo throttling I loved everything else about the board.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
I'm not sure I did a good job with the TIM but my ambient is about 72-74F. I idle about 42-47C and load in Prime95 on type 2 (the maximum heat one) at 75-78C. That's with the settings I linked above. My case is not that great for air flow and I only have one Gentle Typhoon on it. It's also plugged into the MB so it might have some more headroom. I'd say with 2 nice fans, good TIM application, and a better case I could get those temps down AT LEAST 10C.

Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing. Slap a 2nd fan on it and maybe try re-applying the TIM and see what happens.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
No like P6T's would turn the turbo off intermittently when you hit 80C and ASUS refused to fix it even though it was a simple BIOS fix. They fixed the P6TD's and WS boards but the BIOS's that fixed those were "unofficial" BIOS's. They wouldn't fix the P6T's so I sold mine and left a big rant on Asus's forums lol. Other than the turbo throttling I loved everything else about the board.

Hmm, not sure if they did or not on this board, or with their latest firmware rather. I haven't really gone over 80c but I could try testing it out for you if you wanted? What tool/utility did you use to monitor whether the turbo function would shutoff after reaching 80c?


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Hmm, not sure if they did or not on this board, or with their latest firmware rather. I haven't really gone over 80c but I could try testing it out for you if you wanted? What tool/utility did you use to monitor whether the turbo function would shutoff after reaching 80c?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=225450

it doesn't show up in CPUZ and it would sometimes show up in core temp but this program shows fluctuations of turbo by the second. I think they fixed it on this board (I am just presuming they did) but would like confirmation







. Thanks.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=225450

it doesn't show up in CPUZ and it would sometimes show up in core temp but this program shows fluctuations of turbo by the second. I think they fixed it on this board (I am just presuming they did) but would like confirmation







. Thanks.

Okay, I'll check that out tomorrow when I get a chance to play.


----------



## xmisery

Okay, I've done some more testing with this motherboard. For those who want to run their i7 920 D0's @ 4.01GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are my BIOS settings.

*NOTE*: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.

***************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
***************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.22500[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.23125[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*==================================================
!!! UPDATE !!! - Users running Intel i7 930 Chips
==================================================*
Follow the guides above and substitute with these settings below.

**************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.25000[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

If those don't work, you can also try updating your CPU Voltage and QPI/DRAM with these settings as well.

Code:



Code:
 

CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.26875[/B]] 
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.23750[/B]]

- A little higher voltages

Code:



Code:


CPU Voltage............................[1.31250]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.28750]

*NOTE:* If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.


----------



## Kitarist

Cant wait to get this beauty!!!


----------



## kckyle

does anyone have any experience with asatek 240mm rads? i'm thinking about going for one of these setups for cpu+gpu liquid cooling.


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
For those who want to run their i7 920's @ 4GHz at the lowest stable voltage, on the P6X58D motherboard, here are my BIOS settings.

NOTE: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against Intel Burn Test 2.4, using the High Stress Test, and 20 passes. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.









Ai Overclock Tuner [*Manual*]
CPU Ratio Setting [*21.0*]
BCLK Frequency [*191*]
PCIE Frequency [*100*]
QPI Link Data Rate [*Auto*]

CPU Voltage Control [*Manual*]
CPU Voltage [*1.20625*]
CPU PLL Voltage [*1.80*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.22500*]
IOH Voltage [*1.20*]
IOH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
ICH Voltage [*1.20*]
ICH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
DRAM Bus Voltage [*Auto*]

Load-Line Calibration [*Enabled*]
CPU Differential Amplitude [*800mV*]
CPU Clock Skew [*Delay 300ps*]
CPU Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]
IOH Clock Skew [*Auto*]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]

C1E Support [*Disabled*]
Hardware Prefetcher [*Enabled*]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [*Enabled*]
CPU TM Function [*Enabled*]
Execute Disable Bit [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) HT Technology [*Disabled*]
Active Processor Cores [*All*]
A20M [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [*Disabled*]

Thank you for providing your overclock settings, I inputted them exactly as indicated and also ran the intel burn test (high for 20 passes) and it seems I passed as well.

My prior overclock settings unfortunately would have me rebooting randomly without warning or BSOD -- my os is set to not reboot on BSOD so I can see what the errors are (and i had a higher cpu voltage @1.3 -- was trying to maintain a stable overclock at 4.0, although my BCLK was 190 instead of 191 @ 21x multiplier). It's strange because my prior settings I had running prime 95 (mixed cpu/ram test) for approx 14-16 hours, and I even managed to encode without issue for approx 30 hours until the boot happened this morning.

Would you recommend any other type of stress testing to ensure the stability of my system? I've tried using prime 95 before (although not with these settings) but I'm unsure how long I shoul be running the test for, and which setting to use to replicate real world processing loads.

My rig will be used for 24/7 h264 video encoding, so the cpu loads will be constantly high in real world application.

One thing I'm very happy with regarding your settings: My idle temps are now approx 28-30 degrees, with load in the mid 50s (am using the corsair H50 cooling system) -- a difference of approx 10-15 degrees from my prior settings. I am also using Corsair Dominator ram, although i don't know if they are "GT" (mine are TR3X6G16000C8D) and I noticed with your settings my timings are doing 8-8-8-20 instead of 8-8-8-24 (I originally had the XMP overclock profile instead of manual, but sticking to your profile i left everything ram related on auto).

I really do appreciate the profile you provided though, and knowing what I can do to guarantee a stable overclock (further testing, etc) would be really helpful (as the reboots mess up my encoding progress / potentially ruin the content).


----------



## Kitarist

Guys how is the sound quality on these mobos?


----------



## Sno

Sign me up. Just got mine installed. First boot no probs.

Still figuring out the ram voltage and such. I don't think my ram is setup correctly. I need to up the voltage I think. Need to dig around in the bios a little more. I'm new to DDR3

I'm not going to even mention temps until I install my TRUE.

My bolt threw kit comes today in the mail. Will OC and prime afterwards.

I'm loving this board though. Going to post a build log and pics soon.


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
I figured out my problem.







I had swapped some of the connectors to work with my other board. So my Power LED was really my Power SW, etc.

ANYWAY, here is my current OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1000344

Awesome







I am glad it wasn't the tower =p


----------



## Kitarist

It looks like an amazing board but i'm not sure why did they go with the blue color?

Now it looks like gigabyte mobo


----------



## reficul

I had a ASUS Darkknight 4870 laying around so I paired it up with my XFX Ati Radeon 4890 for some crossfire benching. I read that they do well together. I will see what they do for me.

I will have a before and after pic


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
It looks like an amazing board but i'm not sure why did they go with the blue color?

Now it looks like gigabyte mobo

I likes the cool blue color


----------



## Riskitall84

Just waiting for stock then you can add me


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reficul* 
I had a ASUS Darkknight 4870 laying around so I paired it up with my XFX Ati Radeon 4890 for some crossfire benching. I read that they do well together. I will see what they do for me.

I will have a before and after pic

Here be the comparison pic, same settings..


----------



## sora1607

I like this. I own this board as well and it's awesome. Kinda annoyed at the booting with the BIOS trying to read SATA 6gb first. I can move my HDD to another slot but too lazy right now sigh.


----------



## Sno

If you disable the controller it won't do that anymore. Unless you are using SATA 6gb .


----------



## capt_zman

Brand new to overclockers, so hello to all. All new parts show up next Tuesday, so I'm fired up to get going. Thanks for all of the useful info, there's some awesome info on here.

Z-


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
It looks like an amazing board but i'm not sure why did they go with the blue color?

Now it looks like gigabyte mobo

i was hoping for all black or black with red or orange like the p6t series. at least they got the background color right lol. and yeah it certainly does look like a gigabyte board now lol

as for the onboard sound. it works. nothing to write home about, i'm using an add on xtreme music so i can't complain


----------



## maximus7651000

Got my P6X58D Premium with 920 D0 and Corsair Dominator 1600 8-8-8-24 2 days ago


----------



## sora1607

I don't wanna push my D0 920 to 4.0 yet







I'm looking for a good cooler that'll fit this board any recommendation?


----------



## kckyle

well i fitted mine with megahalem no problem. but if i was to do it again. i'll probably be looking at the corsair H50 or one of these asatek 240mm,


----------



## Sno

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...?tl=g40c14s757

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/75...?tl=g40c14s757

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/96...?tl=g40c14s757

Those are all great coolers.


----------



## maximus7651000

Yeah, I got the Venomous-X and it's pretty sweet. Still had to lap it though but that's no big deal.


----------



## sora1607

Nice thanks but I don't know how to mount on fans and do push pull whatever it is. I'm too noob at cooler. I could look up how to do it but I'm tired of fiddling with the comp for now. I'm looking at the artic freezer 7 rev 2 do you guys think that's good?
Oh and no Liquid please that's even more problem


----------



## IEATFISH

I just put on a Venomous X. Great cooler and no clearance issues with ram. As long as it is a 25mm thick fan, you can have tall sinks.

It was very easy to install and mounting the fans is very easy (make sure the corners are open, I had to cut my typhoon).


----------



## Sno

Luckily they come with directions ...


----------



## maximus7651000

The fans are very easy to mount and you don't have to use a push/pull setup. I did because I always do just like on my TRUE 120 extreme.


----------



## sora1607

So I should just grab one of those huge heat sinks and buy a small fan to mount on the side of it?


----------



## PCCstudent

I think I will drop the hammer on this one. The price a week ago was 304.00, next day I took and it's 284.00, glad I waited.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
I think I will drop the hammer on this one. The price a week ago was 304.00, next day I took and it's 284.00, glad I waited.

i can pretty much assume i'm like the first couple ones who brought that board when it was released during thanksgiving break, i was originally gonna gun for the p6t deluxe v2 but saw this board instead









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
So I should just grab one of those huge heat sinks and buy a small fan to mount on the side of it?

get two 120mm fans for intake/exhaust configuration








they are secured by clippers so it's really easy on the installation.


----------



## sora1607

I don't know if my case has that much room. I'm only using a mid tower. The Venomous is not on newegg (it's like the only place I buy stuff from). Is the difference that big between Artic Freezer 7 and Polimatech Mega with fans?


----------



## kckyle

i personally don't have any experience with the arctic freezer but most if not all megahalem users can safely clock their i7 to 4ghz+ no problem.


----------



## sora1607

Yea I'm already at 3.4 with 1.13 voltage I'm pretty sure I can definitely push it to 4.0 easily with one of these beast coolers. I just don't wanna go through the hassle of learning how to install push pull config and buy more fans and stuff I guess


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
does anyone have any experience with asatek 240mm rads? i'm thinking about going for one of these setups for cpu+gpu liquid cooling.

Only the 120mm rad (H50). Sorry, can't be of any help here. But, if you do end up getting the 240mm, I'd be interested in hearing your experience with it.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallen again* 
Thank you for providing your overclock settings, I inputted them exactly as indicated and also ran the intel burn test (high for 20 passes) and it seems I passed as well.

My prior overclock settings unfortunately would have me rebooting randomly without warning or BSOD -- my os is set to not reboot on BSOD so I can see what the errors are (and i had a higher cpu voltage @1.3 -- was trying to maintain a stable overclock at 4.0, although my BCLK was 190 instead of 191 @ 21x multiplier). It's strange because my prior settings I had running prime 95 (mixed cpu/ram test) for approx 14-16 hours, and I even managed to encode without issue for approx 30 hours until the boot happened this morning.

Would you recommend any other type of stress testing to ensure the stability of my system? I've tried using prime 95 before (although not with these settings) but I'm unsure how long I shoul be running the test for, and which setting to use to replicate real world processing loads.

My rig will be used for 24/7 h264 video encoding, so the cpu loads will be constantly high in real world application.

One thing I'm very happy with regarding your settings: My idle temps are now approx 28-30 degrees, with load in the mid 50s (am using the corsair H50 cooling system) -- a difference of approx 10-15 degrees from my prior settings. I am also using Corsair Dominator ram, although i don't know if they are "GT" (mine are TR3X6G16000C8D) and I noticed with your settings my timings are doing 8-8-8-20 instead of 8-8-8-24 (I originally had the XMP overclock profile instead of manual, but sticking to your profile i left everything ram related on auto).

I really do appreciate the profile you provided though, and knowing what I can do to guarantee a stable overclock (further testing, etc) would be really helpful (as the reboots mess up my encoding progress / potentially ruin the content).

Glad to help out. Yeah, I tinkered around with the settings for a while to try and get the lowest voltage and still maintain a stable OC of 4ghz, which would also yield lower temperatures.

Yeah, the "TR3X6G16000C8D" are Dominator GT's!







Although, I haven't really had a chance to tweak the memory settings yet, but, will probably do so when I get time. Honestly, you probably won't notice much more gain/difference tweaking them. The biggest gain would be from OC'ing the CPU.

As far as stability goes, I've read that IBT puts more stress on the CPU than Prime95 will, and at a much faster rate. There was also discussion about running IBT on "High" for 20 passes being equivalent to running P95 for 3 days, so you should be pretty rock solid. And the chances of you stressing the CPU at 100% for that long in a real world situation is likely not going to happen.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reficul* 
Here be the comparison pic, same settings..

Hah! Nice little boost you got there!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
I like this. I own this board as well and it's awesome. Kinda annoyed at the booting with the BIOS trying to read SATA 6gb first. I can move my HDD to another slot but too lazy right now sigh.









I disabled mine and no waiting. Boots to the desktop now in like 4 seconds! Although, I'm running an SSD too. When you get un-lazy, swap them over to the regular sata ports and disable the other ports in bios and you should be golden!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
I don't wanna push my D0 920 to 4.0 yet







I'm looking for a good cooler that'll fit this board any recommendation?

Lots of great coolers out there, some better than others, some larger than others, but all should seat well on this board. Some good air coolers to look at are the VenemousX, True 120 and Megahalem's. I'm personally running the Corsair H50 (which is a closed water loop, easy to install kit) and it yields amazing results, plus it's super quiet and takes up little to no space. As far as pricing goes for these coolers, you can probably look to spend around $50-$80, and with the blackout editions an additional $10-$20.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Yea I'm already at 3.4 with 1.13 voltage I'm pretty sure I can definitely push it to 4.0 easily with one of these beast coolers. I just don't wanna go through the hassle of learning how to install push pull config and buy more fans and stuff I guess

A lot of us can help you out with this stuff too btw. Just ask your questions and we'll be glad to help. As for push/pull configuration, all that means is you have 2 fans on both sides of the heatsink, and they are both blowing in the same direction. ie: 1 fan pushes air through the heatsink, while the other fan pulls it out on the other side. Pretty simple and easy to do!


----------



## sora1607

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


A lot of us can help you out with this stuff too btw. Just ask your questions and we'll be glad to help. As for push/pull configuration, all that means is you have 2 fans on both sides of the heatsink, and they are both blowing in the same direction. ie: 1 fan pushes air through the heatsink, while the other fan pulls it out on the other side. Pretty simple and easy to do!










I get the concept I'm just reluctant to have to learn how to zip lock these fans and stuff like that. But thanks







will definitely ask when the time comes. I'm looking for Venomous but newegg doesn't have it which is sad so I'll have to do some more shopping around


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Glad to help out. Yeah, I tinkered around with the settings for a while to try and get the lowest voltage and still maintain a stable OC of 4ghz, which would also yield lower temperatures.

Yeah, the "TR3X6G16000C8D" are Dominator GT's!







Although, I haven't really had a chance to tweak the memory settings yet, but, will probably do so when I get time. Honestly, you probably won't notice much more gain/difference tweaking them. The biggest gain would be from OC'ing the CPU.

As far as stability goes, I've read that IBT puts more stress on the CPU than Prime95 will, and at a much faster rate. There was also discussion about running IBT on "High" for 20 passes being equivalent to running P95 for 3 days, so you should be pretty rock solid. And the chances of you stressing the CPU at 100% for that long in a real world situation is likely not going to happen.

Unfortunately, despite passing the IBT test, I hit a BSOD today (I've actually been encoding since my initial post this morning), although it sucks that I got a BSOD its a lot better than just having a random reboot with no reason provided whatsoever (which is the type of issue I came across with my prior settings - although the reboots always seemed to happen overight during encodes). The BSOD I got had a STOP error with the following information:

*** STOP: ox0000001E (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

Any suggestions on what to tweak in the settings for this type of error would be very much appreciated. While encoding the cpu hits loads of 95 -100% consistantly, and I believe its been something like 10 hours or so that i have been encoding for today).

I don't mind turning up voltages to a safe level if they will result in a stable overclock @4.0, just as long as I don't exceed 70 degrees during full load (anything more than that and I get nervous). Though from what I understand the sweet thing about the D0 920s is that you can hit a stable 4.0 at lower voltages than their C0 counterparts (I am quite new at this, I've just tried to do a lot of reading).


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
I get the concept I'm just reluctant to have to learn how to zip lock these fans and stuff like that. But thanks







will definitely ask when the time comes. I'm looking for Venomous but newegg doesn't have it which is sad so I'll have to do some more shopping around

They've got quite a few on Frozen CPU. That's who I ordered mine from. Hope that helps.


----------



## IEATFISH

I ordered mine from Frozen CPU. Quick shipping and good price.


----------



## PCCstudent

Just a question, If I cut my Intel overclocking teeth on the EP45-UD3P will I be a better overclocker on this ASUS board? that is will the skills transfer over? The UD3P while beautiful and I am still in awe has me a little stumped.


----------



## kckyle

i would say all overclocking experience are the same. just different learning curves with different boards.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


I get the concept I'm just reluctant to have to learn how to zip lock these fans and stuff like that. But thanks







will definitely ask when the time comes. I'm looking for Venomous but newegg doesn't have it which is sad so I'll have to do some more shopping around


to be honest newegg isn't all that anymore. it used to be. but now the prices they have are mocked up compare to other sites like amazon or microcenter. not to mention they raised the shipping cost and a restocking fee even if you didn't open the package. not to mention all their new sales aren't really worth being subscribed too, too often i find the same deal on tigerdirect and zipzoomfly. guess thats what happen when a company gets bigger and overlook the quality that gotten them there in the first place.

frozencpu is a perfectly legit site if that is what you're worrying about. i brought couple radiator fans from them before and the shipping/customer support isn't bad. but if you that concerned. newegg offers megahalems and corsair H50 which should yield similar results.


----------



## OutlawII

I agree frozen cpu is great ordered a cogage tru from them and a few other things real good company fast shipping also.


----------



## Ataraxy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


For those who want to run their i7 920's @ 4GHz at the lowest stable voltage, on the P6X58D motherboard, here are my BIOS settings.

NOTE: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against Intel Burn Test 2.4, using the High Stress Test, and 20 passes. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.









Ai Overclock Tuner [*Manual*]
CPU Ratio Setting [*21.0*]
BCLK Frequency [*191*]
PCIE Frequency [*100*]
QPI Link Data Rate [*Auto*]

CPU Voltage Control [*Manual*]
CPU Voltage [*1.20625*]
CPU PLL Voltage [*1.80*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.22500*]
IOH Voltage [*1.20*]
IOH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
ICH Voltage [*1.20*]
ICH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
DRAM Bus Voltage [*Auto*]

Load-Line Calibration [*Enabled*]
CPU Differential Amplitude [*800mV*]
CPU Clock Skew [*Delay 300ps*]
CPU Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]
IOH Clock Skew [*Auto*]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]

C1E Support [*Disabled*]
Hardware Prefetcher [*Enabled*]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [*Enabled*]
CPU TM Function [*Enabled*]
Execute Disable Bit [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) HT Technology [*Disabled*]
Active Processor Cores [*All*]
A20M [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [*Disabled*]



Thanks for these settings. I'm a bit of a novice, but didn't see the harm in trying them out.

Couldn't get my PC to post at 191 bclk with the above settings, but at 190 I'm on here.

Also based on the above settings my 1600mhz ram gets an effective clock of 1524mhz the setting above that was in the 1900's so I figured the closer to 1600 the better.

Is there anything else you would change to the above based on this? Thanks for the help









edit: Crashed after 2 min with the everest stability test so back to the drawing board. Core temps wouldn't go above 54 under full load though which seems nice.


----------



## sora1607

So do I buy zip ties to tie the fans up? And what size of fans do you recommend


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallen again* 
Unfortunately, despite passing the IBT test, I hit a BSOD today (I've actually been encoding since my initial post this morning), although it sucks that I got a BSOD its a lot better than just having a random reboot with no reason provided whatsoever (which is the type of issue I came across with my prior settings - although the reboots always seemed to happen overight during encodes). The BSOD I got had a STOP error with the following information:

*** STOP: ox0000001E (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

Any suggestions on what to tweak in the settings for this type of error would be very much appreciated. While encoding the cpu hits loads of 95 -100% consistantly, and I believe its been something like 10 hours or so that i have been encoding for today).

I don't mind turning up voltages to a safe level if they will result in a stable overclock @4.0, just as long as I don't exceed 70 degrees during full load (anything more than that and I get nervous). Though from what I understand the sweet thing about the D0 920s is that you can hit a stable 4.0 at lower voltages than their C0 counterparts (I am quite new at this, I've just tried to do a lot of reading).

Ahh, dang. Well, I would tinker with the CPU Voltage, maybe bumping it up by +.025 or so each time until it becomes stable for you. Keep us posted!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ataraxy* 
Thanks for these settings. I'm a bit of a novice, but didn't see the harm in trying them out.

Couldn't get my PC to post at 191 bclk with the above settings, but at 190 I'm on here.

Also based on the above settings my 1600mhz ram gets an effective clock of 1524mhz the setting above that was in the 1900's so I figured the closer to 1600 the better.

Is there anything else you would change to the above based on this? Thanks for the help









edit: Crashed after 2 min with the everest stability test so back to the drawing board. Core temps wouldn't go above 54 under full load though which seems nice.

Same thing I mentioned to fallen, try upping your CPU Voltage a little bit +.025 each time until it stabilizes. Again, keep us posted!


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Ahh, dang. Well, I would tinker with the CPU Voltage, maybe bumping it up by +.025 or so each time until it becomes stable for you. Keep us posted!

you got it, thank you again for your help, I will definately let you know how it goes (I just have to wait for my raids to finish rebuilding, then I will turn up the CPU voltages by the incriment you specified and try encoding again until I hit another BSOD (hopefully it will stop, the 4 hour raid rebuilds are such a drag to sit through). I guess i should try runing the intel burn test (20 passes on high) each time I do up the voltage? Also, would there be any harm running a "very high" test with the IBT utility?

+rep for your help so far


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallen again* 
you got it, thank you again for your help, I will definately let you know how it goes (I just have to wait for my raids to finish rebuilding, then I will turn up the CPU voltages by the incriment you specified and try encoding again until I hit another BSOD (hopefully it will stop, the 4 hour raid rebuilds are such a drag to sit through). I guess i should try runing the intel burn test (20 passes on high) each time I do up the voltage? Also, would there be any harm running a "very high" test with the IBT utility?

+rep for your help so far









For your 1st bump, maybe do a +.050, then the following +.025 after that. It can't hurt running IBT set to "very high", it would just uncover instability much faster, causing any BSOD's to appear. Those 4 hour raid rebuilds sound nasty, hopefully that can be avoided by the first +.050 bump up. Thanks for the rep btw, hopefully we can get you stable here soon!


----------



## Ataraxy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Same thing I mentioned to fallen, try upping your CPU Voltage a little bit +.025 each time until it stabilizes. Again, keep us posted!


Keep crashing at about 15 minutes into the stability test. Last one was at 191 bclk, cpu volt of 1.23125, core temp high of 61c.

Getting there, currently testing 1.25625. How high would it be safe for me to go?

Thanks for the help









edit: Been stressing at the above for an hour so far everything stable at 61c on load. Gonna continue testing but I think I have it, thanks again!


----------



## fallen again

okay, ive bumped the cpu voltage to:

CPU Voltage [1.25625] (my first bump as you suggested by .05)

ran the intel burn test on both "high" and "very high" for 20 passes, it passed without a hitch, so now all I have to do is try some real world encoding and see how things go from there (although i'd honestly hope that if i passed very high for 20 passes, i'd be okay, i am tempted to try the max setting, but very high at 20 passes ran for a good 51minutes which im assuming should be good enough).

i have a couple questions though:

a) the cpu voltage now bumped up .05 has the digits in the system's bios marked as yellow now (instead of the standard blue text), is this anything i should be worried about? I know that the bios can flag dangerous / risky values in red, so the yellow has me slightly alarmed. If memory serves me correctly I believe both CPU voltage and IOH voltage are marked in yellow using xmisery's settings.

b) the timings for my ram (because i've left everything ram related as automatic according to xmisery's specs) is showing as 8-8-8-20, but I believe our corsair dominators are rated to run at 8-8-8-24. With the timings of the fourth value being slightly lower, should this have any impact on ram performance / stability? (i know i can manually set the timings in the bios, i just haven't done so at this point).

BSOD or not, i'll let you all know how my encodes go today, hopefully I'll be finally stable for real world application.


----------



## kckyle

lol i just tried xmisery's settings. nice job


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ataraxy*


Keep crashing at about 15 minutes into the stability test. Last one was at 191 bclk, cpu volt of 1.23125, core temp high of 61c.

Getting there, currently testing 1.25625. How high would it be safe for me to go?

Thanks for the help









edit: Been stressing at the above for an hour so far everything stable at 61c on load. Gonna continue testing but I think I have it, thanks again!


Awesome! Yeah, it's tough to give out an exact number, since each CPU can be different by a slight margin. You can actually raise the Core Voltage much higher than what we're setting it at right now, but, obviously the lower you can keep it, the better! Glad it's stable for you now with only a +.050 bump!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fallen again*


okay, ive bumped the cpu voltage to:

CPU Voltage [1.25625] (my first bump as you suggested by .05)

ran the intel burn test on both "high" and "very high" for 20 passes, it passed without a hitch, so now all I have to do is try some real world encoding and see how things go from there (although i'd honestly hope that if i passed very high for 20 passes, i'd be okay, i am tempted to try the max setting, but very high at 20 passes ran for a good 51minutes which im assuming should be good enough).

i have a couple questions though:

a) the cpu voltage now bumped up .05 has the digits in the system's bios marked as yellow now (instead of the standard blue text), is this anything i should be worried about? I know that the bios can flag dangerous / risky values in red, so the yellow has me slightly alarmed. If memory serves me correctly I believe both CPU voltage and IOH voltage are marked in yellow using xmisery's settings.

b) the timings for my ram (because i've left everything ram related as automatic according to xmisery's specs) is showing as 8-8-8-20, but I believe our corsair dominators are rated to run at 8-8-8-24. With the timings of the fourth value being slightly lower, should this have any impact on ram performance / stability? (i know i can manually set the timings in the bios, i just haven't done so at this point).

BSOD or not, i'll let you all know how my encodes go today, hopefully I'll be finally stable for real world application.


A) You have nothing to worry about actually with the CPU Voltage being set to 1.25625v, as you have plenty more room to go up from there still (if needed). But as I mentioned to Ataraxy, the lower we can keep it, the better! So no worries there!

B) As for your memory timings, you should be able to have some wiggle room there, but, it will require a manual adjustment, which I haven't dove into just yet. Mine are still set on Auto at the moment. From what I've been reading though, you really won't notice much of a performance gain bumping your memory up, as opposed to the performance gain you'd see with the CPU. That said, every little bit of performance gain you can get, the better, right?! After all this is OCN!









Definitely keep us posted on your new settings. Again, it's difficult to give out exact settings, as each CPU is not exactly the same. But, having a good baseline to go by with the ones I posted earlier, should help make it easier for others to make very slight bumps or decreases in the Core Voltage to get stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


lol i just tried xmisery's settings. nice job










Woot!!


----------



## tvick47

I haz this board, and I'm at about 4.01GHz now


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=225450

it doesn't show up in CPUZ and it would sometimes show up in core temp but this program shows fluctuations of turbo by the second. I think they fixed it on this board (I am just presuming they did) but would like confirmation







. Thanks.

I had some time to test this out today and it looks like Asus fixed it on this board. I bumped it up to about 4.4GHz and ran all four cores around 80-87c using IBT for a few minutes and the multiplier stuck to 21 the entire time, not drifting at all.


----------



## maximus7651000

Well guys, so much for my P6X58D....it died...Grrrrrrrrrrr














so it's time to contact newegg...(I should have just waited another week on Fry's)...same price for me...Anyway, just picked up a P6T to hold me over till I get this worked out...this is why I never order from newegg...every board I get is either DOA or dies in less than a week (7 boards all died or arrived DOA). Maybe it's just my luck and sorry about the rant.


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
Well guys, so much for my P6X58D....it died...Grrrrrrrrrrr














so it's time to contact newegg...(I should have just waited another week on Fry's)...same price for me...Anyway, just picked up a P6T to hold me over till I get this worked out...this is why I never order from newegg...every board I get is either DOA or dies in less than a week (7 boards all died or arrived DOA). Maybe it's just my luck and sorry about the rant.

Wow man, sorry you are having a bad experience. I buy all of my stuff from Newegg, mostly and I have had no problems with their service. I have even purchased Open Box motherboards and have had luck with them. I ordered my Asus P6X58D premium from newegg and have had no trouble with it. Newegg should take good care of you for the first 30 days.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


Well guys, so much for my P6X58D....it died...Grrrrrrrrrrr














so it's time to contact newegg...(I should have just waited another week on Fry's)...same price for me...Anyway, just picked up a P6T to hold me over till I get this worked out...this is why I never order from newegg...every board I get is either DOA or dies in less than a week (7 boards all died or arrived DOA). Maybe it's just my luck and sorry about the rant.


Ahh that stinks man. I'm kind of shocked to be honest, these boards are like tanks. Well, sounds like someone put a newegg voodoo curse on you! lol Hopefully, newegg will take care of you though and make it right with little to no hassle.


----------



## Wikidboo

Hey Guys,

Im a new P6X58D owner, finished building my new rig last week and had it running smooth since. Right now im running an i7 920 @ 3.8 and have had no issues. I gotta say the H50 cooler is the best Ive ever used.


----------



## Kitarist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wikidboo* 
Hey Guys,

Im a new P6X58D owner, finished building my new rig last week and had it running smooth since. Right now im running an i7 920 @ 3.8 and have had no issues. I gotta say the H50 cooler is the best Ive ever used.



What are your temps? also which case is that?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Wikidboo

Hey Kitarist

It's the HAF 932 but I painted the interior. Right now my temps are 35c idle and 58c load.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wikidboo*


Hey Guys,

Im a new P6X58D owner, finished building my new rig last week and had it running smooth since. Right now im running an i7 920 @ 3.8 and have had no issues. I gotta say the H50 cooler is the best Ive ever used.


Congrats on your new build! Looks nice! I'm running the H50 cooler as well and absolutely love this thing! Be sure to check out our H50 thread also, it's pretty large and growing! Lots of great information can be found in there too. Welcome to the P6X58D club!


----------



## maximus7651000

Hey, just thought I'd let you know I got my P6X58D issue resolved.







Went to Fry's with the board and switched it out for a replacement. I've had an account with them for about 4 years so I got a break and the new board rocks. Running 4GHz @ 1.28 vcore stable but I think it will go lower. Time will tell.


----------



## bunzrok

Hai guise.

I just placed my order for the below setup. I will let you all know how pissed I am for having to RMA anything that doesn't work from NewEgg in about 3-4 days.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bunzrok*


Hai guise.

I just placed my order for the below setup. I will let you all know how pissed I am for having to RMA anything that doesn't work from NewEgg in about 3-4 days.











We'll have similar setups. I've loved the board so far and the 920 has been great. One of these days I'll start either lowering my vcore or upping my OC. Until then, I'm happy with where I'm at.


----------



## bunzrok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


We'll have similar setups. I've loved the board so far and the 920 has been great. One of these days I'll start either lowering my vcore or upping my OC. Until then, I'm happy with where I'm at.










Definitely glad to know that!

Question!

Was the onboard video that bad that you upgraded? I will probably be casually listening to music or using headphones and I noticed a lot of people upgrade them.

Does it make a big difference?


----------



## fallen again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Definitely keep us posted on your new settings. Again, it's difficult to give out exact settings, as each CPU is not exactly the same. But, having a good baseline to go by with the ones I posted earlier, should help make it easier for others to make very slight bumps or decreases in the Core Voltage to get stable.


Well it's been approx 24 hours of dedicated encoding with the bumped up voltage (.05) and so far it is looking good! Will post again at the 72 hour mark if i haven't suffered any reboots / bsods (or if I have before then), but I'm feeling pretty confident now that I've hit the sweet spot of stability for my processor.

If all goes well with it, then I'm going to tweak the settings of my main workstation as well (i loved the encoding performance of an overclocked i7 920 D0 so much i upgraded my main workstation to pretty much the same components - board, mobo, ram, cpu cooler, etc.)

Thanks again xmisery for your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
Hey, just thought I'd let you know I got my P6X58D issue resolved.







Went to Fry's with the board and switched it out for a replacement. I've had an account with them for about 4 years so I got a break and the new board rocks. Running 4GHz @ 1.28 vcore stable but I think it will go lower. Time will tell.

Awesome! Back in bidness!







It's nice to hear that Fry's takes care of their customers so quickly and easily, with no hassles. You should be able to drop your voltages btw a smidge more. Check out my one post earlier in this thread.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallen again* 
Well it's been approx 24 hours of dedicated encoding with the bumped up voltage (.05) and so far it is looking good! Will post again at the 72 hour mark if i haven't suffered any reboots / bsods (or if I have before then), but I'm feeling pretty confident now that I've hit the sweet spot of stability for my processor.

If all goes well with it, then I'm going to tweak the settings of my main workstation as well (i loved the encoding performance of an overclocked i7 920 D0 so much i upgraded my main workstation to pretty much the same components - board, mobo, ram, cpu cooler, etc.)

Thanks again xmisery for your help, I really appreciate it









Woot! Glad to hear! Hopefully these new settings will get you to the 72 hour mark! I'm glad to be of assistance to a fellow OCN'er! Happy encoding!!


----------



## Kitarist

Cant wait to buy this mobo!!!


----------



## Wikidboo

Xmisery, how do you have your H50 setup?..Right now I just have the 1 fan setup as an intake and it seems to be working quite well but I was reading the H50 page that you linked too and a lot use the Push/Pull method.

Thanks for the link too...interesting reading









Kitarist, you wont regret it


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bunzrok* 
Definitely glad to know that!

Question!

Was the onboard video that bad that you upgraded? I will probably be casually listening to music or using headphones and I noticed a lot of people upgrade them.

Does it make a big difference?

I actually didn't ever use the onboard sound (I'm assuming that's what you meant) since I already had the XtremeGamer. I LOVE my A700 headphones and since I play games as well, the sound card helps a lot.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wikidboo* 
Xmisery, how do you have your H50 setup?..Right now I just have the 1 fan setup as an intake and it seems to be working quite well but I was reading the H50 page that you linked too and a lot use the Push/Pull method.

Thanks for the link too...interesting reading










I'm personally using a push/pull configuration with it as exhaust, out the back of the case. I just recently picked up the Scythe Kama Bay Plus, some 42mm shrouds, a 31mm shroud and some 120x25mm fans (Yate Loons and Gentle Typhoons) and made a wind/air tunnel that pulls in cold air from the front and dumps it right into the middle of my case. Then with the 2 push/pull fans over the radiator in the back, it moves that air through the radiator and out the back. I'll have to take some pics of this setup for those that are interested in how it looks and works. We should probably continue this conversation though in that thread.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bunzrok* 
Definitely glad to know that!

Question!

Was the onboard video that bad that you upgraded? I will probably be casually listening to music or using headphones and I noticed a lot of people upgrade them.

Does it make a big difference?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
I actually didn't ever use the onboard sound (I'm assuming that's what you meant) since I already had the XtremeGamer. I LOVE my A700 headphones and since I play games as well, the sound card helps a lot.


@bunzrok: For what it's worth, I use the onboard HD Audio on this motherboard and I think it's perfectly fine. It works very well for what it is. I'm not a huge audiophile myself, but I do like good clean, crisp music and the onboard delivers just that.

Of course, if you want the best, pick yourself up a good sound card, like the XtremeGamer for even better clarity and crispness!


----------



## Moniker

Wanted to stop by and thank Xmisery for posting those settings.

Tested my 920 over last night with Prime95 and looks to be stable and temps look great at 60-65C across the cores.

Here is a shot of when I had the voltage at 1.3 just for safety's sake, I've since bumped it down to 1.25.










I'll be trying for 4.2 GHz today.


----------



## pfran42

Sup guys! I've been lurking a couple of days letting my board/CPU burn in a little before attempting Xmisery's 4GHz OC. Tried it tonight and made it through about 30 secs of the Windows Experience Index before I got the BSOD.

Going to up the the CPU voltage later to see if I can get her stable.

On another topic... Do you guys think I should go for a more powerful PSU? Look at my system specs and tell me what you think.

Xmisery...Thanks for putting out those BIOS settings. I was looking for a quick and easy no-brainer OC and I appreciate you sharing your findings with the group.

P.S. I am also thinking about going with that Corsair H50 everybody is talking about. Anyone hear anything re: leakage probs?


----------



## Wikidboo

Hey pfran,

I highly recommend the H50, as for the PS...im no expert but I went with a Corsair 750HX after reading a lot of reviews and opinions...your running SLI so maybe that will push your 650 a little harder.

On a separate note, are you using your SSD as the OS drive?, if so are you in the 6gb sata port?. I have mine on the Intel sata controller as some posts I read had it as more reliable.


----------



## pfran42

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wikidboo* 
On a separate note, are you using your SSD as the OS drive?, if so are you in the 6gb sata port?. I have mine on the Intel sata controller as some posts I read had it as more reliable.

I am using the SSD as the boot drive. I tweaked it a little by turning off the page file and disabling indexing. I have another on the way so that I can run them in RAID 0. Right now I have it plugged into one of the 6GB SATA ports and haven't noticed any problems.

IMO, SSD's are ready to replace HDDs as OS drives. Prices have come way down in the last 6 mos or so. I think I paid around $200 for my 64GB Crucial and it got great reviews over at Newegg. It is definitely faster than the 2 7200 RPM SATA II HDDs I had in RAID 0. I was running a Q6600 system when I made the switch and I can honestly say that it was the biggest overall system performance increase I had seen in a very long time. Same kind of WOW factor as going from an Athlon 64 3200 to my first Core 2 Duo.


----------



## Mikezilla

How does this board do with this ram?


----------



## kckyle

couldn't tell you personally, but i have the kingston's 2000mhz ram and it runs pretty solid.


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I'm personally using a push/pull configuration with it as exhaust, out the back of the case. I just recently picked up the Scythe Kama Bay Plus, some 42mm shrouds, a 31mm shroud and some 120x25mm fans (Yate Loons and Gentle Typhoons) and made a wind/air tunnel that pulls in cold air from the front and dumps it right into the middle of my case. Then with the 2 push/pull fans over the radiator in the back, it moves that air through the radiator and out the back. I'll have to take some pics of this setup for those that are interested in how it looks and works. We should probably continue this conversation though in that thread.









You mention doing push / pull in an exhaust formation (pushing air out of the back of the case), is this because of the air flow within your case? (im not familiar with how air flows in your case), because corsair recommends that (although it sounds strange) the push / pull config for their h50 be in an intake formation (so pulling air into the case towards the cpu pump). I did think it a bit strange, but apparently you will get cooler temps that way. Personally I did it how corsair recommends (but mind you, my top case fans act as an exhaust -- blowing air out of the case). Just for your reference, my idle temps are approx 33 degrees, and full load is about 60 degrees (though ive got that .05 bump of cpu voltage over yours). BTW, its been 48 hours of dedicated encoding now.. no reboots, no BSODs.. looking good so far


----------



## Kitarist

I really cant wait anymore i need to buy this!!!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
couldn't tell you personally, but i have the kingston's 2000mhz ram and it runs pretty solid.

But it does support the 2000?


----------



## Wikidboo

Fallen,

I have the same configuration...went with what Corsair recommended and have very similar results to you as my case has a top fan that exhausts the hot air.

Pfran,

Same here..the SSD was the biggest improvement I've made also coming from a Q6600. Would like to get another soon but we'll see when I get my taxes done









If I was to switch mine over to the 6gb slot would that affect how windows installs or anything?...not sure if messing with the sata settings after an install is a good idea.


----------



## GreenStone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfran42* 
[...]

P.S. I am also thinking about going with that Corsair H50 everybody is talking about. Anyone hear anything re: leakage probs?

Leakages don't seem to be a common issue. I've only heard (/read) of 2 people with this issue. One of them had his system destroyed and apparently Corsair replaced his whole setup.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfran42* 
Xmisery...Thanks for putting out those BIOS settings. I was looking for a quick and easy no-brainer OC and I appreciate you sharing your findings with the group.

P.S. I am also thinking about going with that Corsair H50 everybody is talking about. Anyone hear anything re: leakage probs?

No problem dude! If the original settings aren't stable for you, simply bump your Core Voltage by +.050 and that should do the trick! I must have gotten lucky with a chip that does well with less voltage. But, try that little increase and report back.

As for the H50, I'm running one now and absolutely love this cooler! It's got a small footprint, quiet, and looks pretty cool inside the case! There are a ton of people running this cooler and even took it a step further and modded it, but, just the stock cooler alone is nice. Alot of guys are also using a push/pull setup on the radiator to get even better temperatures. Have a look at our Official H50 forum here.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moniker* 
Wanted to stop by and thank Xmisery for posting those settings.

Tested my 920 over last night with Prime95 and looks to be stable and temps look great at 60-65C across the cores.

Here is a shot of when I had the voltage at 1.3 just for safety's sake, I've since bumped it down to 1.25.










I'll be trying for 4.2 GHz today.

Awesome dude! Glad to be of help. I'm also tinkering with 4.2GHz to try and find the lowest stable settings to run it at. I'll report back what I find. Lots of trial and errors though. Stay tuned!


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
Hey, just thought I'd let you know I got my P6X58D issue resolved.







Went to Fry's with the board and switched it out for a replacement. I've had an account with them for about 4 years so I got a break and the new board rocks. Running 4GHz @ 1.28 vcore stable but I think it will go lower. Time will tell.

YAY! grats man.







WB!


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bunzrok* 
hai guise.

I just placed my order for the below setup. I will let you all know how pissed i am for having to rma anything that doesn't work from newegg in about 3-4 days.










haha


----------



## bunzrok

My order has been shipped. I should have it all by Thursday.

That's if I don't have a heart attack resulting from an anxiety attack before then.


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Awesome dude! Glad to be of help. I'm also tinkering with 4.2GHz to try and find the lowest stable settings to run it at. I'll report back what I find. Lots of trial and errors though. Stay tuned!

@ 4.2Ghz I am 2hr primestable (blend) with these settings:

1.375 Vcore was the lowest for my rig

http://www.overclock.net/8384582-post648.html

My temps got as high as 90 degrees on my hottest core but it was because of my house heater being behind the tower, i changed that.

I didnt see my temps get past 83 degrees after that.

Let me know if you need any other setting info..


----------



## ekovalsky

New system:

Asus P6X58D (BIOS 0604)
Intel i7-920 (D0, 3923A766)
Intel 160GB G2 SSD
Crucial DDR3 6GB Ballistix Tracer
Noctua NH-D14
EVGA 8800 Ultra SLI (pending Fermi)
Asus Xonar Essence STX
Seasonic X-750
Microcool Banchetto 101

First, _great_ motherboard. Went together quickly and intuitively, booted up first time. Looks decent (would have preferred darker blue plastic, but at least the board itself is black and there are no particularly obnoxious colors). Runs cool. Recovers well from failed O/C settings. No complaints!

Had high hopes for overclocking my CPU to 4.2-4.4GHz, but seem to have a weird processor. Using all the quick guides to 4.0 (i.e. presetting Vcore and QPI/Dram to 1.3+) failed. Settings posted previously in this thread failed too.

So starting on my own...

Intel Speedstep disabled, spread sprectrum disabled, Max Phase enabled, LLC enabled, APIC 2.0 enabled, hyperthreading enabled, DRAM bus voltage 1.66, other voltages auto. Memory & QPI multipliers set at lowest setting.

CPU multiplier set to 12 in BIOS. Start rising bclk in Turbo-V with prime95 (small FFT) running eight threads. Auto / minimum voltage of 1.2 good through 190, then crash. Bump to 1.20625 then good through at least 213 - didn't go highe since my ultimate goal was 21 x 200.

Next, CPU multipler set to 21 in BIOS. Blck reduced to 150. Start rising blck in Turbo-V with prime95 (again small FFT) running eight threads. Auto voltage of 1.2 good to nearly 3.9Ghz, then crash. Start raising Vcore to maintain stability, while continuing to slowly raise blck. Small Vcore bumps did not have much affect, ultimately 1.28125v was necessary for stability at 3.99Ghz (190x21).

Temps remain good, peak core values 65-70 at full load with eight prime95 (small FFT) threads running. Memory ratio increased to DDR3 1523 @ 8-8-8-24-1T. Prime95 stable overnight. So I got my 4GHz!

Given how much extra voltage was needed to go from 3.9GHz just to 4.0GHz, I doubt it is worth pushing onward. Now I did try adjusting PLL (to 1.82 - 1.88) and IOH (to 1.2 - 1.3) as recommended in some of the guides, without any benefit. In fact raising these voltages seemed to make prime95 crash quicker although that could have been random.

Anyone else have this pattern of i7-920 D0 CPU performance ? Would still love to get 4.2-4.4Ghz (just for my ego!) if anyone has suggestions other than buying a try of CPUs and testing them all









Other thoughts on this build:

The Banchetto 101 is sweet! Connectors on P6X58D are well placed for good cable management with this "case". I can post photos if anyone wants.

The Crucial DDR3 looks dope with the red and green activity LEDs and blue ground effects LEDs. And there are no clearance issues from tall heatsinks. It runs fine at 1600Mhz at 8-8-8-24-1T with 1.64v. I was hoping it would run at 7-7-7-20-1T at 1.66v but no go; some have said they had an extra XMP profile with these settings, my set does not. If I use those timings in BIOS, only one or two of the three channels is recognized...

The Noctua NH-D14 is a great cooler. Great mounting system and very well made. On the P6X58D, even without the 12cm fan one of the towers does partially cover the very first DIMM channel -- which would only be an issue if you use six DIMMs. With three DIMMs, you can use any size RAM modules if you leave off the 12cm fan.

I'm a serious audiophile and the Asus Xonar Essence STX is a damn good sound card. The headphone output is quite capable with full size cans and high end IEMs (JH Audio JH13Pro). The S/PDIF digital output is very clean and makes a great source for an outboard DAC. It uses a 4-pin molex for power thus avoids the contaminated ground of the motherboard, and has a Faraday cage over the active components to minimze effects from stray EMI.


----------



## Moniker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Awesome dude! Glad to be of help. I'm also tinkering with 4.2GHz to try and find the lowest stable settings to run it at. I'll report back what I find. Lots of trial and errors though. Stay tuned!

I just ran these settings last night and it was stable for 8 hours of prime95 blend, temps were 69-73C. All settings are the same as 4 GHz except for [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallen again* 
You mention doing push / pull in an exhaust formation (pushing air out of the back of the case), is this because of the air flow within your case? (im not familiar with how air flows in your case), because corsair recommends that (although it sounds strange) the push / pull config for their h50 be in an intake formation (so pulling air into the case towards the cpu pump). I did think it a bit strange, but apparently you will get cooler temps that way. Personally I did it how corsair recommends (but mind you, my top case fans act as an exhaust -- blowing air out of the case). Just for your reference, my idle temps are approx 33 degrees, and full load is about 60 degrees (though ive got that .05 bump of cpu voltage over yours). BTW, its been 48 hours of dedicated encoding now.. no reboots, no BSODs.. looking good so far









Yeah, for the airflow, it is really case specific, regardless of what Corsair recommends. There's really no way for them to say this is the proper or best way, as there are so many different styles of cases on the market. My recommendation would be to try both intake and exhaust and see which way works best for your specific case.

BTW, great to hear that you're 48 hours into encoding with no issues!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekovalsky* 
New system:

Asus P6X58D (BIOS 0604)
Intel i7-920 (D0, 3923A766)
Intel 160GB G2 SSD
Crucial DDR3 6GB Ballistix Tracer
Noctua NH-D14
EVGA 8800 Ultra SLI (pending Fermi)
Asus Xonar Essence STX
Seasonic X-750
Microcool Banchetto 101

First, _great_ motherboard. Went together quickly and intuitively, booted up first time. Looks decent (would have preferred darker blue plastic, but at least the board itself is black and there are no particularly obnoxious colors). Runs cool. Recovers well from failed O/C settings. No complaints!

Had high hopes for overclocking my CPU to 4.2-4.4GHz, but seem to have a weird processor. Using all the quick guides to 4.0 (i.e. presetting Vcore and QPI/Dram to 1.3+) failed. Settings posted previously in this thread failed too.

So starting on my own...

Intel Speedstep disabled, spread sprectrum disabled, Max Phase enabled, LLC enabled, APIC 2.0 enabled, hyperthreading enabled, DRAM bus voltage 1.66, other voltages auto. Memory & QPI multipliers set at lowest setting.

CPU multiplier set to 12 in BIOS. Start rising bclk in Turbo-V with prime95 (small FFT) running eight threads. Auto / minimum voltage of 1.2 good through 190, then crash. Bump to 1.20625 then good through at least 213 - didn't go highe since my ultimate goal was 21 x 200.

Next, CPU multipler set to 21 in BIOS. Blck reduced to 150. Start rising blck in Turbo-V with prime95 (again small FFT) running eight threads. Auto voltage of 1.2 good to nearly 3.9Ghz, then crash. Start raising Vcore to maintain stability, while continuing to slowly raise blck. Small Vcore bumps did not have much affect, ultimately 1.28125v was necessary for stability at 3.99Ghz (190x21).

Temps remain good, peak core values 65-70 at full load with eight prime95 (small FFT) threads running. Memory ratio increased to DDR3 1523 @ 8-8-8-24-1T. Prime95 stable overnight. So I got my 4GHz!

Given how much extra voltage was needed to go from 3.9GHz just to 4.0GHz, I doubt it is worth pushing onward. Now I did try adjusting PLL (to 1.82 - 1.88) and IOH (to 1.2 - 1.3) as recommended in some of the guides, without any benefit. In fact raising these voltages seemed to make prime95 crash quicker although that could have been random.

Anyone else have this pattern of i7-920 D0 CPU performance ? Would still love to get 4.2-4.4Ghz (just for my ego!) if anyone has suggestions other than buying a try of CPUs and testing them all









Other thoughts on this build:

The Banchetto 101 is sweet! Connectors on P6X58D are well placed for good cable management with this "case". I can post photos if anyone wants.

The Crucial DDR3 looks dope with the red and green activity LEDs and blue ground effects LEDs. And there are no clearance issues from tall heatsinks. It runs fine at 1600Mhz at 8-8-8-24-1T with 1.64v. I was hoping it would run at 7-7-7-20-1T at 1.66v but no go; some have said they had an extra XMP profile with these settings, my set does not. If I use those timings in BIOS, only one or two of the three channels is recognized...

The Noctua NH-D14 is a great cooler. Great mounting system and very well made. On the P6X58D, even without the 12cm fan one of the towers does partially cover the very first DIMM channel -- which would only be an issue if you use six DIMMs. With three DIMMs, you can use any size RAM modules if you leave off the 12cm fan.

I'm a serious audiophile and the Asus Xonar Essence STX is a damn good sound card. The headphone output is quite capable with full size cans and high end IEMs (JH Audio JH13Pro). The S/PDIF digital output is very clean and makes a great source for an outboard DAC. It uses a 4-pin molex for power thus avoids the contaminated ground of the motherboard, and has a Faraday cage over the active components to minimze effects from stray EMI.


Welcome to the club! Also, congrats on reaching 4Ghz! I was just going to mention that if the previous settings I posted weren't stable for your chip, try bumping your Core Voltage up +.050 and see if that works out for you. If not, then try dropping BCLK Frequency down one notch from 191 to 190 and report back. Also, yeah, with this chip, anything over 3.8Ghz starts requiring a lot more voltage. I'm going to find some new settings to reach 4.2Ghz soon without going to high on the voltages, but, I think once I find it I'll end up dropping back down to 4Ghz.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reficul* 
@ 4.2Ghz I am 2hr primestable (blend) with these settings:

1.375 Vcore was the lowest for my rig

http://www.overclock.net/8384582-post648.html

My temps got as high as 90 degrees on my hottest core but it was because of my house heater being behind the tower, i changed that.

I didnt see my temps get past 83 degrees after that.

Let me know if you need any other setting info..

Thanks. Yeah, I'm currently playing around with 1.28125v @ 4.2Ghz OC. It's stable for me so far, using IBT - "High" Stress Level - 20 Passes. I'm going to run it on "Very High" - 20 passes and see how it does. Might have to bump it up again though. I'll post back my results soon.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reficul* 
@ 4.2Ghz I am 2hr primestable (blend) with these settings:

1.375 Vcore was the lowest for my rig

http://www.overclock.net/8384582-post648.html

My temps got as high as 90 degrees on my hottest core but it was because of my house heater being behind the tower, i changed that.

I didnt see my temps get past 83 degrees after that.

Let me know if you need any other setting info..

Or you could do what I did and crack the window and let some gorgeous Minnesota -5*F air in. I could do 4.0 @ 1.25v with a max of 57*C on the hottest core. This is with a stock Corsair H50.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Welcome to the club! Also, congrats on reaching 4Ghz! I was just going to mention that if the previous settings I posted weren't stable for your chip, try bumping your Core Voltage up +.050 and see if that works out for you. If not, then try dropping BCLK Frequency down one notch from 191 to 190 and report back. Also, yeah, with this chip, anything over 3.8Ghz starts requiring a lot more voltage. I'm going to find some new settings to reach 4.2Ghz soon without going to high on the voltages, but, I think once I find it I'll end up dropping back down to 4Ghz.

Thanks! I'll keep my eye out for your new settings.

Here's a question maybe someone can answer... What is the interdependence of the QPI/DRAM (VTT) and Vcore values in maintaining stability ? Assume the RAM and QPI multipliers are low and not limiting factors. Will more QPI/DRAM voltage be needed to maintain stability at say 4.0 GHz (19x @ 211 bclk) compared with 2.7 GHz (13x @ 211) because the power supplied to the core and uncore parts of the CPU must be kept near a certain ratio ? Or is typically only extra Vcore needed as CPU clock speed rises with bclk staying the same ? It would be a lot easier to investigate this and make some nice graphs/tables if Turbo-V would allow on-the-fly multiplier settings... actually it may but only for the Extremes.

Overclocking the i7-920 is more challenging than I expected, mainly because it seems that stability does not necessarily increase along with QPI/DRAM voltage. There seems to be a "sweet" spot for a particular Vcore, multiplier, and bclk combination with more or less voltage serving to destabilizing the CPU (at least my 3923A D0 CPU). In the past, it was so simple... just keep pushing Vcore until the heat caused instability! Guess it wouldn't be as fun if you just upped a couple voltages, changed the bclk and that was it.


----------



## maximus7651000

xmisery said:


> Awesome! Back in bidness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to hear that Fry's takes care of their customers so quickly and easily, with no hassles. You should be able to drop your voltages btw a smidge more. Check out my one post earlier in this thread.
> 
> What page is it on? I haven't taken the vcore down yet but I will now that I have a little time.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
What page is it on? I haven't taken the vcore down yet but I will now that I have a little time.









Click here.


----------



## maximus7651000

Yeah, I found it already lol. I have HT enabled though and @ 200 x 20. I want to leave that enabled while bringing vcore down. Thought about 191 x 21 though but haven't had time till now.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
Yeah, I found it already lol. I have HT enabled though and @ 200 x 20. I want to leave that enabled while bringing vcore down. Thought about 191 x 21 though but haven't had time till now.

I try to eliminate all other possibilities when stressing, then once I find a stable setup, I'll re-enable things like HT, etc. HT only adds about 2c more to your temps, so find your stability then turn it on, you should be fine.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I try to eliminate all other possibilities when stressing, then once I find a stable setup, I'll re-enable things like HT, etc. HT only adds about 2c more to your temps, so find your stability then turn it on, you should be fine.









Yeah, that's what I normally do and did at my current settings. I was assuming you probably turned HT back on though but wanted to be sure. Thanks


----------



## Robilar

Interesting board but frankly unless you need triple cards, I can't stand the pci-e slot layout. I like there to be some actual space between my video cards for airflow.


----------



## maximus7651000

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1008983 There's my current OC


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Interesting board but frankly unless you need triple cards, I can't stand the pci-e slot layout. I like there to be some actual space between my video cards for airflow.

I'd have to agree with you there. I do wish the placement of the pci-e slots were a bit different. I'm running CrossFire, so I know what you mean. Although, it is a tight squeeze, i really haven't noticed any temperature issues with my gfx cards. All in all, IMHO, its a great board and gives you the ability to be ready for USB 3.0 and SATA 6gb/s compatible.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Interesting board but frankly unless you need triple cards, I can't stand the pci-e slot layout. I like there to be some actual space between my video cards for airflow.

Yeah, space is somewhat limited between cards and I've noticed a slight increase in temps on the 4870 X2 by 1-2 C while testing it but I've also got San Ace A401 (100cfm) Fans in front of the cards and one on the side as well so they stay nice and cool though it is a tad on the noisy side.


----------



## PCCstudent

Paid for mine Sunday the 7th, no shipping notice yet. Also did you see the price went back up to 309.00 (on the egg?)


----------



## kckyle

Gah my 5870 has been a little whiny girl cries on a whim. unexpected bsod, time for rma to xfx, good thing i still have my gtx 260 for back up


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Paid for mine Sunday the 7th, no shipping notice yet. Also did you see the price went back up to 309.00 (on the egg?)

newegg has a habit of doing that for quite some time now. i seen the price fluctuate many times for that board, but not only that only minutes i brought a seagate 2tb hd for 149 the price jumped up to 169. so i guess the moral of the experience is. when you see a godo deal. DON'T WAIT.


----------



## Ghoxt

I have 2 of these, mine at 4Ghz, absolutely love how easy it is to OC at 4Ghz. My GF gets the 2nd one..after I slide my 2nd SSD, Vid card, and 6Gig into mine. She need notknow of the delay lol.


----------



## pfran42

OK, got the Corsair H50 and was gonna post in the Corsair forum but this issue has more to do with the motherboard so I am going to ask here. How do you set the chassis fan 2 connection to run at 100% 24X7? I plugged the H50 radiator fan into the MB CPU header and the pump connection into Chassis 2. I was watching install videos on YouTube and the Corsair rep was saying that you need to keep the pump running 100% at all times. How do you do this using Asus Fan Xpert? I have it in turbo mode but it only runs at around 1188 rpm at idle.

How are you guys setting the H50 up via motherboard settings? Are you trying to run the pump at full load 24X7?


----------



## OutlawII

Ok tryin to get everything laid out,but i have aquestion for u guys.Can i use that little fan that comes with this board? I will be running a cogage tru cpu cooler dont know if that makes a difference or not. There is enuff clearance for both cpu cooler and the little fan .


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pfran42*


OK, got the Corsair H50 and was gonna post in the Corsair forum but this issue has more to do with the motherboard so I am going to ask here. How do you set the chassis fan 2 connection to run at 100% 24X7? I plugged the H50 radiator fan into the MB CPU header and the pump connection into Chassis 2. I was watching install videos on YouTube and the Corsair rep was saying that you need to keep the pump running 100% at all times. How do you do this using Asus Fan Xpert? I have it in turbo mode but it only runs at around 1188 rpm at idle.

How are you guys setting the H50 up via motherboard settings? Are you trying to run the pump at full load 24X7?


This doesn't help much, but it's what I do.
I have a molex to 3 pin fan header that I use for the H50 pump so that it's always at max speed.


----------



## ekovalsky

Anyone try this new 0702 bios ? Notes mention only processor support but there may be more than that... I'll probably give it a try and report back.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pfran42*


OK, got the Corsair H50 and was gonna post in the Corsair forum but this issue has more to do with the motherboard so I am going to ask here. How do you set the chassis fan 2 connection to run at 100% 24X7? I plugged the H50 radiator fan into the MB CPU header and the pump connection into Chassis 2. I was watching install videos on YouTube and the Corsair rep was saying that you need to keep the pump running 100% at all times. How do you do this using Asus Fan Xpert? I have it in turbo mode but it only runs at around 1188 rpm at idle.

How are you guys setting the H50 up via motherboard settings? Are you trying to run the pump at full load 24X7?


I have an H50 on mine and I use the "PWR Fan" header for the pump. It run's 100%...100% of the time regardless of the Q-Fan settings.


----------



## OutlawII

Hey just wondering if i should use the little heatsingk fan that came with my new p6x58D
in conjuction with my cpu cooler?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutlawII* 
Hey just wondering if i should use the little heatsingk fan that came with my new p6x58D
in conjuction with my cpu cooler?

If it'll fit and it's not too loud, why not?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghoxt* 
I have 2 of these, mine at 4Ghz, absolutely love how easy it is to OC at 4Ghz. My GF gets the 2nd one..after I slide my 2nd SSD, Vid card, and 6Gig into mine. She need notknow of the delay lol.

lol, nice!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfran42* 
OK, got the Corsair H50 and was gonna post in the Corsair forum but this issue has more to do with the motherboard so I am going to ask here. How do you set the chassis fan 2 connection to run at 100% 24X7? I plugged the H50 radiator fan into the MB CPU header and the pump connection into Chassis 2. I was watching install videos on YouTube and the Corsair rep was saying that you need to keep the pump running 100% at all times. How do you do this using Asus Fan Xpert? I have it in turbo mode but it only runs at around 1188 rpm at idle.

How are you guys setting the H50 up via motherboard settings? Are you trying to run the pump at full load 24X7?

Very simple actually. Go to - Power - Hardware Monitor - Set CPU Q-Fan Control to "Disabled" and the Chassis Q-Fan Control to "Disabled". Essentially what you're saying is, you dont want the Q-Fan Control to automatically adjust or take control over the fan speeds, you want it disabled so it runs full throttle (100%) at all times. When that is done, check your RPM's on the pump, it should be sitting around ~1450 rpm's. Alternatively, you can plug it into PWR_FAN and it will run at 100% also, since there is no Q-Fan Control over this one fan connector.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekovalsky* 
Anyone try this new 0702 bios ? Notes mention only processor support but there may be more than that... I'll probably give it a try and report back.

Hmm, interesting. I just installed 0506, released (01/11/2010) about 2 weeks ago, which was a nice little upgrade. I just went to the Asus site to look for this 0702 release you speak of, but, didn't see it listed, just the 0604, released (01/29/2010). How did you come across this new 0702 version? I wonder if its still in some sort of beta testing, since it didn't show up officially in the motherboard's bios firmware update section?


----------



## PCCstudent

For me, any fan I want to run at 100% I plug it into a Molex (use adapter where necessary)


----------



## xmisery

Okay, I've done some more testing with this motherboard. For those who want to run their i7 920 D0's @ 4.20GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are my BIOS settings.

*NOTE*: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.

*==================================================
Users running Intel i7 920 Chips - (Settings Below)
==================================================*

***************************************
*Running 4.20GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
***************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]200[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1603MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3208MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.28750[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.23125[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 4.20GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]200[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1603MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3208MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.31875[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.24375[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*==================================================
!!! UPDATE !!! - Using the "Offset" CPU Voltage Control w/ HT ==================================================*
Follow the guides above and substitute with these settings below.
*NOTE*: These offset settings were contributed by BlackDragon24.

Code:



Code:


CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Offset[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]0.11875[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.26250[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.10[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.10[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]700mv[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Normal[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Normal[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Enabled[/B]]

*==================================================
Users running Intel i7 930 Chips - (Settings Below)
==================================================*

**************************************
*Running 4.20GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]200[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1603MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3208MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.32[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.23125[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 4.20GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]200[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1603MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3208MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.35[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.335[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*NOTE:* If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekovalsky* 
Anyone try this new 0702 bios ? Notes mention only processor support but there may be more than that... I'll probably give it a try and report back.

Just to follow-up I did flash to this new BIOS. Didn't see any changes. _It did break Turbo-V though, moving the CPU Voltage slider and hitting apply would lock it in at 1.6v!_ Luckily I realized this before frying my CPU as the cores shot up to 100 instantly with Prime95 running. Had to stop prime then reboot to reset it to the BIOS-set voltage. I did load BIOS defaults and the problem persisted. So I reverted back to 0604 and it is now working fine again.

So at this point unless you have an new engineering sample CPU that otherwise isn't supported, I'd recommend skipping the 0702 BIOS. I think it will be posted on the main Asus support site tomorrow so beware.

Funny thing is I'm having a little better success overclocking the CPU now that it got zapped with major voltage for a few minutes. Actually got to 4.2v with some stability, at Vcore 1.35 and QPI/Dram 1.3. Temps were pushing 80 at full load so I backed down to 4 ghz, at slightly lower voltages that I needed before.


----------



## Shub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
tested against Intel Burn Test 2.4, using the "Very High" Stress Test, and 20 passes, Core Temps were *74,71,72,68*.

Aren't these temperatures very uneven?


----------



## Pheros

Well...I just ordered mine today. Over the next couple weeks the case, RAM, and i7 920 will be ordered, and I already picked up a Venomous X. The rest is going to be pirated from my sig rig.

So excited to start to 4.0+ghz benching


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shub* 
Aren't these temperatures very uneven?

I was thinking the same thing. I'm going to re-seat the cooler onto the CPU and hopefully get a more even heat spread. But I also heard that having a ~5c difference between the cores is normal on this chip? I'll report back once I get a chance to re-seat.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shub* 
Aren't these temperatures very uneven?

Nope. I've played with three 920's so far and all of them had uneven core temps like we're seeing here. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheros* 
Well...I just ordered mine today. Over the next couple weeks the case, RAM, and i7 920 will be ordered, and I already picked up a Venomous X. The rest is going to be pirated from my sig rig.

So excited to start to 4.0+ghz benching









Awesome! Yeah, benching can be a lot of fun. Keep us posted with your results.


----------



## fallen again

72 hours in and the thing is running like a champ! Though now im going to turn up the heat and instead of doing progressive encoding (which has gaps of idle activity for a couple hours every few hundred files) im going to ramp this thing up with a video queue of over 1500 files, lets have this thing encoding litterally 24/7 for the next couple days and see how it goes (man the encoding power of these processors are awesome, ive already blown through 2600 video files at 2 bitrates in just 5 days LOL). Back in 2008 I had 4 dual opteron servers encoding simultaneously for 3 months straight just to encode 1800 videos at 5 bitrates. So yeah, you could say I'm really impressed. i7 = the encoder's essential proc.


----------



## kckyle

i heard oc ruins the stability/quality of the encoding. is this true?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
i heard oc ruins the stability/quality of the encoding. is this true?

Depends on how stable your overclock is. I am doing renderings on mine and they are great. But I've had two crashes so far so I'm going to try the suggested settings above for 4.2. When in doubt, I go higher.


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
i heard oc ruins the stability/quality of the encoding. is this true?

Not in my case, the files look perfect, they sound perfect, and most importantly for my application -- they stream perfectly from our web server. There is no issues at all with the encodes, but I do believe the poster above me is correct, it is dependant on how stable the overclock is (thats why I don't wish to go higher than 4.0 with the i7 920 [D0 Stepping], it is simply not necessary for the amount of encoding performance I can get out of that clock). The encodes I'm doing are for work, so it is absolutely vital that they are the equivalent of the type of encodes to be had from a non overclocked system (if overclocking would corrupt my encodes, I would simply bite the bullet and buy a faster processor with speeds close to 4.0ghz, or encode from a non overclocked processor - maybe buy a 3rd i7 encoding workstation to offset the loss in time LOL).


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallen again* 
Not in my case, the files look perfect, they sound perfect, and most importantly for my application -- they stream perfectly from our web server. There is no issues at all with the encodes, but I do believe the poster above me is correct, it is dependant on how stable the overclock is (thats why I don't wish to go higher than 4.0 with the i7 920 [D0 Stepping], it is simply not necessary for the amount of encoding performance I can get out of that clock). The encodes I'm doing are for work, so it is absolutely vital that they are the equivalent of the type of encodes to be had from a non overclocked system (if overclocking would corrupt my encodes, I would simply bite the bullet and buy a faster processor with speeds close to 4.0ghz, or encode from a non overclocked processor - maybe buy a 3rd i7 encoding workstation to offset the loss in time LOL).

Yeah, it's funny to see what people's idea of "stable" is when they stress test their CPU's. I just took a gander over at the i7 920 Batch Guide Thread and saw people claiming 4.2ghz @ 1.20v, yet the stress test they ran on it was, in my opinion, pretty pathetic. IBT - Standard - 10 passes? Come on.. Oh well, to each their own I suppose.

Actually, because of you (fallen again), I started using a higher stress testing level because of your feedback regarding the longevity of the stress you're putting onto the CPU. I'm glad that you were able to test out my OC settings, so that I can make sure people like you who do encoding or even folding can actually max out their processors 24/7 and get a truly stable OC. The voltages may show a tad higher than some other people on here, but, you know you're getting a good stable OC at the lowest possible voltages, or at least, that's the goal.

/rant

Hehe, anyways I'm happy to continue providing these OC settings. I'm working on some lower OC's now (3.8GHz) for those of you who don't want to go as high as the 4.0GHz mark. I'll also follow that up with a 3.6GHz OC next.


----------



## xmisery

Okay, I've done some more testing with this motherboard. For those who want to run their i7 920 D0's @ 3.80GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are my BIOS settings.

*NOTE*: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.

***************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
***************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]181[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.15625[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.20000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]181[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.16875[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.20000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*==================================================
!!! UPDATE !!! - Users running Intel i7 930 Chips
==================================================*
Follow the guides above and substitute with these settings below.

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


CPU Voltage............................[[B]unavailable[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]unavailable[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.18125[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.22500[/B]]

*NOTE:* If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.


----------



## xmisery

Has anyone used the onboard RAID controller (Intel ICH10R chipset) yet? Just curious to hear from anyone's experience using it so far. I'm planning to run a RAID5 array with it soon, using 3x 1TB drives.


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Has anyone used the onboard RAID controller (Intel ICH10R chipset) yet? Just curious to hear from anyone's experience using it so far. I'm planning to run a RAID5 array with it soon, using 3x 1TB drives.

I'm a huge fan tbh of the ICH10R raid controller, but to be fair, im running solely raid 1 mirror arrays (3 of them.. 2*2TB, 2*1TB, 2*1TB).

Due to the fact that I'm dealing with mission critical files, so I prefer not to risk any loss of data with a striping array (although I realize, its at the cost of both drive performance with the increased i/o of striped drives working together, along with available storage since i lose 50% due to redundancy).

At the end of the day though man, at least I can sleep at night. A couple of years back we had a freak accident on one of our servers using a 24 port areca hardware raid card, I lost over 8TB of data, 2 years of progressive work (it was a raid 6 with 2 hotspares, we got slammed with multiple drives dropping out of the array -- a total nightmare). After that, I try at all costs to avoid stripes when it comes to mission critical stuff, but I digress.

The onboard ICH10R raid chipset itself is awesome (for an onboard solution), what I like best about it is that you can easily expand the array sizes should you happen to swap out smaller drives with larger ones, I have not seen this feature available on any other onboard raid controller. Make sure (if in a windows environment) you have the latest version of the intel matrix storage manager so that you have instant access to managing the array should it degrade for any reason.

There are times that an array can go into fail mode (its happened to me a few times with this motherboard), the drive just drops out for whatever reason (i.e when my overclock was still unstable and the machine rebooted automatically) and the controller marks it as failed. Before actually attempting to replace should this happen, mark the drive as normal and try rebuilding (its a false positive issue that has happened to me before). If the array fails the rebuild, then for sure the drive is bad.. if not, then you are a okay.

But imho, if you are dealing with mission critical stuff, because of the reason I just mentioned above, you may want to veer away from striped arrays (or maybe try something like raid 10 -- which incorporates striping and mirroring, just make sure the drives you use are raid edition if you are going to do a striped array, otherwise they may time out due to error checking and drop out of the array). If you are doing mirrored arrays, you can use any 2 drives you like, raid edition or not.

Sorry for the long entry


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Yeah, it's funny to see what people's idea of "stable" is when they stress test their CPU's. I just took a gander over at the i7 920 Batch Guide Thread and saw people claiming 4.2ghz @ 1.20v, yet the stress test they ran on it was, in my opinion, pretty pathetic. IBT - Standard - 10 passes? Come on.. Oh well, to each their own I suppose.

Actually, because of you (fallen again), I started using a higher stress testing level because of your feedback regarding the longevity of the stress you're putting onto the CPU. I'm glad that you were able to test out my OC settings, so that I can make sure people like you who do encoding or even folding can actually max out their processors 24/7 and get a truly stable OC. The voltages may show a tad higher than some other people on here, but, you know you're getting a good stable OC at the lowest possible voltages, or at least, that's the goal.

/rant

Hehe, anyways I'm happy to continue providing these OC settings. I'm working on some lower OC's now (3.8GHz) for those of you who don't want to go as high as the 4.0GHz mark. I'll also follow that up with a 3.6GHz OC next.


I'm sure that anybody who owns this motherboard and reads this thread will be very grateful for your contributions, I know I am (you basically simplified the task of getting the board properly overclocked, I'm very appreciative to your efforts).


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I own this board as well...


----------



## seanhobbs

Does anyone know if RAID 0 or 1 is supported on this motherboard on the SATA 6Mbps controller? I haven't been able to get a clear answer from anyone at Asus. I just read an extensive review of the Gigabyte motherboard that uses the same (if I remember correctly) controller, and it supports RAID 0 and 1 on the SATA 6mbps controller. Just needing to confirm it is supported on the Asus motherboard before I pull the trigger.

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seanhobbs* 
Does anyone know if RAID 0 or 1 is supported on this motherboard on the SATA 6Mbps controller? I haven't been able to get a clear answer from anyone at Asus. I just read an extensive review of the Gigabyte motherboard that uses the same (if I remember correctly) controller, and it supports RAID 0 and 1 on the SATA 6mbps controller. Just needing to confirm it is supported on the Asus motherboard before I pull the trigger.

Thanks,

Sean

I'm pretty sure that it does support both 0 and 1.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seanhobbs* 
Does anyone know if RAID 0 or 1 is supported on this motherboard on the SATA 6Mbps controller? I haven't been able to get a clear answer from anyone at Asus. I just read an extensive review of the Gigabyte motherboard that uses the same (if I remember correctly) controller, and it supports RAID 0 and 1 on the SATA 6mbps controller. Just needing to confirm it is supported on the Asus motherboard before I pull the trigger.

Thanks,

Sean

storage Interfaces Intel ICH10R : Serial ATA-300 - connector(s): 6 x 7pin Serial ATA - 6 device(s) - RAID 0 / RAID 1 / RAID 10 / RAID 5, Serial ATA-600 - 2 device(s)


----------



## xmisery

Okay, I've done some more testing with this motherboard. For those who want to run their i7 920 D0's @ 3.61GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are my BIOS settings.

*NOTE*: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.

***************************************
*Running 3.61GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
***************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]172[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1379MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2758MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.10625[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.20000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 3.61GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]172[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1379MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2758MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.11875[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.20625[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*NOTE:* If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seanhobbs* 
Does anyone know if RAID 0 or 1 is supported on this motherboard on the SATA 6Mbps controller? I haven't been able to get a clear answer from anyone at Asus. I just read an extensive review of the Gigabyte motherboard that uses the same (if I remember correctly) controller, and it supports RAID 0 and 1 on the SATA 6mbps controller. Just needing to confirm it is supported on the Asus motherboard before I pull the trigger.

Thanks,

Sean

Honestly, I don't know. I checked the manual but it didn't say either way if the Marvell controller supported RAID or not. It did, however, say the Intel chipset supports RAID 0, 1, 10 and 5. I'm pretty sure you can do RAID 0 or 1 on it though. But if you don't have a drive that supports SATA III yet, you won't see any performance gain running drives on it vs the SATA II ports.


----------



## pfran42

Thank you to everyone who contributed in helping me figure out a way to keep my H50 pump motor running at 100% 24X7. I moved the pump lead over to the PWR header on the MB and it consistently runs over 1400rpm. I also did the push-pull mod (with airflow going out of the case) and my idle temps are now at 33C.

I want to stress test the 4GHz OC but my SLI config drops whenever I do anything remotely stressful. I thought it might be a lack of power but I just replaced my HX650 with an HX1000 and it happens just as frequently. Going to individually test the cards and see if I can isolate the problem.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallen again* 
I'm a huge fan tbh of the ICH10R raid controller, but to be fair, im running solely raid 1 mirror arrays (3 of them.. 2*2TB, 2*1TB, 2*1TB).

Due to the fact that I'm dealing with mission critical files, so I prefer not to risk any loss of data with a striping array (although I realize, its at the cost of both drive performance with the increased i/o of striped drives working together, along with available storage since i lose 50% due to redundancy).

At the end of the day though man, at least I can sleep at night. A couple of years back we had a freak accident on one of our servers using a 24 port areca hardware raid card, I lost over 8TB of data, 2 years of progressive work (it was a raid 6 with 2 hotspares, we got slammed with multiple drives dropping out of the array -- a total nightmare). After that, I try at all costs to avoid stripes when it comes to mission critical stuff, but I digress.

The onboard ICH10R raid chipset itself is awesome (for an onboard solution), what I like best about it is that you can easily expand the array sizes should you happen to swap out smaller drives with larger ones, I have not seen this feature available on any other onboard raid controller. Make sure (if in a windows environment) you have the latest version of the intel matrix storage manager so that you have instant access to managing the array should it degrade for any reason.

There are times that an array can go into fail mode (its happened to me a few times with this motherboard), the drive just drops out for whatever reason (i.e when my overclock was still unstable and the machine rebooted automatically) and the controller marks it as failed. Before actually attempting to replace should this happen, mark the drive as normal and try rebuilding (its a false positive issue that has happened to me before). If the array fails the rebuild, then for sure the drive is bad.. if not, then you are a okay.

But imho, if you are dealing with mission critical stuff, because of the reason I just mentioned above, you may want to veer away from striped arrays (or maybe try something like raid 10 -- which incorporates striping and mirroring, just make sure the drives you use are raid edition if you are going to do a striped array, otherwise they may time out due to error checking and drop out of the array). If you are doing mirrored arrays, you can use any 2 drives you like, raid edition or not.

Sorry for the long entry









Thanks! Lots of good information. I'm with you on that, hence why I'm doing RAID5 (or 1). Although, it's my understanding that RAID5 may outperform RAID1 with Reading the data, so going with 5 may not be too bad. The write performance won't be as good as 1, but, if my intent is for keeping data stored on it for long periods of time -- and reading/streaming data off of it a majority of the time, I think I'll be just fine.


----------



## bunzrok

So I have most of my PC together.

And newegg sent me a 1.8" SSD drive instead of a 2.5"

*sigh


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bunzrok* 
So I have most of my PC together.

And newegg sent me a 1.8" SSD drive instead of a 2.5"

*sigh

What was the model # of your SSD? I know when I ordered mine (from a different place) the model # listed, was the one that was supposed to come with the 2.5mm spacer, but when I received my drive, it never came with one. When I emailed them about it, they basically said, tough ****, nothing we will do about it. Luckily, I didn't really need the spacer since the drive was going into my desktop, but it was the principle, they falsely advertised a product and shipped something different.


----------



## bunzrok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
What was the model # of your SSD? I know when I ordered mine (from a different place) the model # listed, was the one that was supposed to come with the 2.5mm spacer, but when I received my drive, it never came with one. When I emailed them about it, they basically said, tough ****, nothing we will do about it. Luckily, I didn't really need the spacer since the drive was going into my desktop, but it was the principle, they falsely advertised a product and shipped something different.









The box says SSDSA1MH080G201

But on my receipt its: SSDSA2M080G2XXX

And this is the exact link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...tent-_-text-_-

Even if they tell me tough luck, it's a micro sata drive..... the heck am i gonna do with this!?

I _sooooo_ called that I was gonna RMA something.. and I havn't even turned on the PC! my monitors aren't here


----------



## maximus7651000

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1011577

I decided to OC a little farther before taking vcore down but I didn't increase anything either. Stable @ 4.2 since yesterday while running prime 95 tests all night and day. Games, benches, and encoding off and on and had no issues as of yet.


----------



## sora1607

Hey Maximus how's the quality of the Fatal1ty?


----------



## kckyle

isn't the 1.8 ones m-18 and not m25?


----------



## bunzrok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
isn't the 1.8 ones m-18 and not m25?

thats what I'm thinking. On the back side of the SSD it says 1.8"


----------



## maximus7651000

The quality is really nice while watching movies in HD DTS. I keep bouncing back and forth between Vista and 7 though just comparing benches between them so I haven't had a lot of time to compare it to my extreme gamer or pro series yet. I was worried that it would cut out like some of the older extreme music series without a heatsink but it seems to sound cleaner to me so far.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1011577

I decided to OC a little farther before taking vcore down but I didn't increase anything either. Stable @ 4.2 since yesterday while running prime 95 tests all night and day. Games, benches, and encoding off and on and had no issues as of yet.

Nice. What settings are you using? Also, you should show off your new settings in your sig rig!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bunzrok* 
The box says SSDSA1MH080G201

But on my receipt its: SSDSA2M080G2XXX

And this is the exact link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...tent-_-text-_-

Even if they tell me tough luck, it's a micro sata drive..... the heck am i gonna do with this!?

I _sooooo_ called that I was gonna RMA something.. and I havn't even turned on the PC! my monitors aren't here









Yeah dude, you got ripped.

SSDSA1MH080G201 = X18-M 80GB 1.8-inch Generation 2 Solid State Drive (SSD)

SSDSA2M080G2XX = X25-M 80GB 2.5-inch Generation 2 Solid State Drive (SSD)


----------



## maximus7651000

200 x 21 @ 1.2875v but the rest of my settings seem to be pretty much spot on with yours from the start except I have HT on. I did bump the vcore to 1.3 but LLC is disabled so it was still about 1.288 either way. I tried some auto settings ( though I seldom like to ) just to see how it would run and it cranked my vcore up to 1.4...I don't think so lol. Temps jumped on that one considerably. You guys have me wanting to order a Corsair H50 from frozen cpu now though. I never ran a rad set up that small but I'm impressed at the temps I'm seeing.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


200 x 21 @ 1.2875v but the rest of my settings seem to be pretty much spot on with yours from the start except I have HT on. I did bump the vcore to 1.3 but LLC is disabled so it was still about 1.288 either way. I tried some auto settings ( though I seldom like to ) just to see how it would run and it cranked my vcore up to 1.4...I don't think so lol. Temps jumped on that one considerably. You guys have me wanting to order a Corsair H50 from frozen cpu now though. I never ran a rad set up that small but I'm impressed at the temps I'm seeing.










Ahhh okay cool. Yeah, I always disable HT when searching for a new OC. Once I find it, I'll then re-enable HT afterwords. It shouldn't affect your stability, it just bumps up your temps by about ~2c/per core.


----------



## maximus7651000

Yeah, I had it off till I felt I had tested sufficiently then tested all over again with it on. I like the Venomous-X but I'm pushing my comfort limit on temps as I try not to go higher than 68-70C full load. I've got one core bouncing between 70-71 peak so I think I'll stop at 4.2 for now.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Yeah dude, you got ripped.

SSDSA1MH080G201 = X18-M 80GB 1.8-inch Generation 2 Solid State Drive (SSD)

SSDSA2M080G2XX = X25-M 80GB 2.5-inch Generation 2 Solid State Drive (SSD)


x18m=205-230
x25m=250-300?
talk about price difference for the same performance. you need to hit up newegg and start complaining like a little school girl lol. ask for compensation if possible


----------



## seanhobbs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Honestly, I don't know. I checked the manual but it didn't say either way if the Marvell controller supported RAID or not. It did, however, say the Intel chipset supports RAID 0, 1, 10 and 5. I'm pretty sure you can do RAID 0 or 1 on it though. But if you don't have a drive that supports SATA III yet, you won't see any performance gain running drives on it vs the SATA II ports.

That's what I read in the manual too (from Asus's web site). I have 2 2tb SATA 6Gbps drives, just trying to decide on the Asus motherboard or the Gigabyte motherboard. Need to confirm if the Asus will do raid 0 or 1 on the SATA 6Mbps controller. I have confirmed that the Gigabyte motherboard will.

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seanhobbs* 
Does anyone know if RAID 0 or 1 is supported on this motherboard on the SATA 6Mbps controller? I haven't been able to get a clear answer from anyone at Asus. I just read an extensive review of the Gigabyte motherboard that uses the same (if I remember correctly) controller, and it supports RAID 0 and 1 on the SATA 6mbps controller. Just needing to confirm it is supported on the Asus motherboard before I pull the trigger.

Thanks,

Sean

They don't, the Sata 6G ports are just standard ports, no raid support (and so far, they have been a nightmare for me to use, I had bsods with an external enclosure plugged into one of them -- i had to resort to buying a standard 3G esata card that I'm hoping will work fine).


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Thanks! Lots of good information. I'm with you on that, hence why I'm doing RAID5 (or 1). Although, it's my understanding that RAID5 may outperform RAID1 with Reading the data, so going with 5 may not be too bad. The write performance won't be as good as 1, but, if my intent is for keeping data stored on it for long periods of time -- and reading/streaming data off of it a majority of the time, I think I'll be just fine.

Raid 5 is a striped array, and with only 3 disks in the raid 5 you are giving yourself 1 drive fault tolerance (meaning if 1 drive dies /drops out of the array, the array goes into degraded mode, it must rebuild asap before another drive in the array dies or you lose everything on the entire array). If you are planning on raid 5, you *must* have raid edition harddrives, and you must react quickly if the raid becomes degraded. I'm not sure if the Intel onboard controller supports hotspares, but if it does, you can add a 4th drive, assign it as a hotspare so that if a drive for any reason drops out of the array, it will automatically rebuild to that hotspare. However for data security, raid 5 is absolutely not a good idea (raid 10 is safer than raid 5 -- you need 4 member disks, but there is 2 drive fault tolerance at least, and you get the increased throughput of a striped array). like i said though, whether raid 5 or raid 10, any striped array that you plan on, you *must* use raid edition harddrives, or the chance of the drives dropping out of these arrays goes up signifigantly, and a drop out = raid degradation, or worse.. failure (data loss).

The major benefits striped arrays have over mirrored ones are the increased i/o and throughput (since the drives are working together) and in raid 5's case, higher total storage availability of the raid. But it comes at a cost, the risk of data loss if the raid should fail. Raid 1 gives you no performance boosts over a standalone drive, because both drives act as 1 harddrive, and you only get the total capacity of 1 drive (so 2*1TB in a raid 1 mirror will only give you 1TB of available storage), *but* if 1/2 drives dies, your data is completely safe on that other drive. Rebuild times should also be faster in a raid 1 because the processor doesn't have to calculate data blocks across drives in a striped formation.

If you can afford it, do a striped array across (good) ssds, like the ocz vertex, or a higher end ssd drive, while the risk of drve failure is still there, ssds have a much less chance of dropping out of the array / dying than a spinning disk drive. However, you mentioned wanting to use 1TB drives.. so this may not be an option for you.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallen again* 
Raid 5 is a striped array, and with only 3 disks in the raid 5 you are giving yourself 1 drive fault tolerance (meaning if 1 drive dies /drops out of the array, the array goes into degraded mode, it must rebuild asap before another drive in the array dies or you lose everything on the entire array). If you are planning on raid 5, you *must* have raid edition harddrives, and you must react quickly if the raid becomes degraded. I'm not sure if the Intel onboard controller supports hotspares, but if it does, you can add a 4th drive, assign it as a hotspare so that if a drive for any reason drops out of the array, it will automatically rebuild to that hotspare. However for data security, raid 5 is absolutely not a good idea (raid 10 is safer than raid 5 -- you need 4 member disks, but there is 2 drive fault tolerance at least, and you get the increased throughput of a striped array). like i said though, whether raid 5 or raid 10, any striped array that you plan on, you *must* use raid edition harddrives, or the chance of the drives dropping out of these arrays goes up signifigantly, and a drop out = raid degradation, or worse.. failure (data loss).

I dont think this controller will support a hot-spare drive. So I guess that is out of the question? (need to confirm tho) Supposedly these drives I just ordered work well in RAID and dont have problems falling out of the array. But, I guess I'll find out soon enough. Since I ordered 3 of these new drives, RAID10 wouldn't be an option. My options would be 1 and 5 (for redundancy).


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I dont think this controller will support a hot-spare drive. So I guess that is out of the question? (need to confirm tho) Supposedly these drives I just ordered work well in RAID and dont have problems falling out of the array. But, I guess I'll find out soon enough. Since I ordered 3 of these new drives, RAID10 wouldn't be an option. My options would be 1 and 5 (for redundancy).

Which drives did you buy, I can find out if they are rated for striped raids (the main issue is their ablity to react quickly to errors, if they take too long, the controller can mark them as failed).


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallen again* 
Which drives did you buy, I can find out if they are rated for striped raids (the main issue is their ablity to react quickly to errors, if they take too long, the controller can mark them as failed).

I picked up 3x Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s drives.


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I picked up 3x Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s drives.

hmm... a 2 platter 1tb disk drive, how very interesting. *will do some further reading and then comment more*. The less drive platters an hdd has, the less chance it has of failing (less mechanical parts, the better).

I do wish that the samsung official website was actually working properly, because I notice that they do mention an "enterprise" class of harddrives, and im curious to know which models they list under "desktop" and "enterprise" (my assumption is maybe they have sas drives under enterpise, but i'd still like to see the tech specs of the drives in both classes off of the official website).

http://www.samsung.com/us/business/storage/

things I have read about the drive, its a crazy performer in raid raid 0 and 10, its noisy (not necessarily a bad thing). I'm curious to know how reliable these would be in a striped array, I wonder if there are any good utilities that can stress test the reliability of a striped raid array.

They do also have a pretty high overall user review on newegg, which is also a good sign that overall people are happy with the drives.

Anther thing you may want to do is actually call them and ask their tech department if their error checking is quick (if they can suggest the drives as being somewhat stable in a striped raid environment -- specifically raid 5)


----------



## 00Smurf

Just finished setting up my system today. Too tired to post pics, after the hassle to get the 5870 running blah. Motherboard is nice though. Havn't gotten to o/c the cpu yet. I'm looking for about 3.6 - 3.8 for everyday use.


----------



## bunzrok

Well guys it looks like newegg might be trying to shaft me. I'm chatting with them and they're saying they sent me the correct item, and they are going to investigate.

"Darlene" also says she can't send a replacement since she doesn't know what item to send me.

This is pissing me off! I just spent a lot of money with them and they're trying to screw me over!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bunzrok*


Well guys it looks like newegg might be trying to shaft me. I'm chatting with them and they're saying they sent me the correct item, and they are going to investigate.

"Darlene" also says she can't send a replacement since she doesn't know what item to send me.

This is pissing me off! I just spent a lot of money with them and they're trying to screw me over!


Whatever you do, don't even open the box for it. Take lots of pictures of it inside the original shipping box and then pictures of the actual product boxing and a close-up of the model # and email them the pics. That's really the only thing you have going for you at this point if they're going to argue with you that they sent you something they really didn't. Hopefully they do the right thing and get you fixed up here shortly!


----------



## craptastic7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


I just put on a Venomous X. Great cooler and no clearance issues with ram. As long as it is a 25mm thick fan, you can have tall sinks.

It was very easy to install and mounting the fans is very easy (make sure the corners are open, I had to cut my typhoon).


i actually have a first generation true (just bought a 1366 mounting bracket) w/ a 38mm fan attached and dont have any clearance problems with my ram even with a fan on the memory. it's tight but it fits fine.


----------



## bunzrok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Whatever you do, don't even open the box for it. Take lots of pictures of it inside the original shipping box and then pictures of the actual product boxing and a close-up of the model # and email them the pics. That's really the only thing you have going for you at this point if they're going to argue with you that they sent you something they really didn't. Hopefully they do the right thing and get you fixed up here shortly!


I just might be screwed then because I already opened it. I'm waiting to hear back from them. I don't have a problem returning everything at all if it gets to that.

On a side note, I realized that my memory is not listed as being compatible with my motherboard (an error on my part of course)

It's still an XMS3 6GB kit however the timings are 7-8-7-20. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...tent-_-text-_-

Anyone think I'll be ok?


----------



## kckyle

shouldn't be any problem, just press the memok button in case the mobo won't detect it. as for the whole open box or not thing, don't sweat it, your story is quite believable. it's not like that kid who opened up his ipod and found a bag of meat couple years back lol


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
shouldn't be any problem, just press the memok button in case the mobo won't detect it. as for the whole open box or not thing, don't sweat it, your story is quite believable. it's not like that kid who opened up his ipod and found a bag of meat couple years back lol

LOL!! Are you serious?!?







That's flipping hilarious.

@bunzrok: Yeah, I wouldn't worry too much then. You should be fine. Keep us posted with how they handle it though!


----------



## Hfire3

Hey guys, I did alot of reading on this forum and decided to take the plunge. I used the
P6X58D on my first build. However, I need some advice on a small, but annoying problem. I have slight distortion or a crackling sound eminating from my speakers. The crackle intensifies when the HDD spins up or the mouse is used. The mouse/crackle is a direct relationship: move the mouse slow=crackle is slow, move the mouse fast=crackle is fast. I also hear what I believe is the H50's pump causing an audible tick through the speaker. Someone on another forum described these particular noises as "crosstalk", but I was wondering if this is some odd ground issue or something that will require an RMA. If I have posted this in the wrong area, I apologize ahead of time. Any thoughts, input, or direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kckyle

i think that has to do with proper shielding for the cables. you're not the only one with this problem. i had this problem when i first got the board but now it magically disappeared? you can try relocate your settings around. and yes i believe crosstalk. same thing happens when i used a cheap unshielded guitar cable and somehow my amp was playing a local radio station.


----------



## BlueFox

xmisery, thanks for your OC info. It is a great help in getting me started to OC my system. I've been testing at 3.80 Ghz and so far so good.









Regarding your append #118 you mention you *"and made a wind/air tunnel that pulls in cold air from the front and dumps it right into the middle of my case."*

Could you tell us a little more on how you constructed the "tunnel" please? I added a single fan in the upper 5.25" bay of my HAF 922 but your idea sounds intriguing.

Ed...


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueFox* 
xmisery, thanks for your OC info. It is a great help in getting me started to OC my system. I've been testing at 3.80 Ghz and so far so good.









Regarding your append #118 you mention you *"and made a wind/air tunnel that pulls in cold air from the front and dumps it right into the middle of my case."*

Could you tell us a little more on how you constructed the "tunnel" please? I added a single fan in the upper 5.25" bay of my HAF 922 but your idea sounds intriguing.

Ed...

Hey BlueFox! Glad to help!

As for my little wind/air tunnel mod was something I constructed using the following:

(2) 120x120x25mm fans
(2) 120x120x42mm Airboxes/shrouds
(1) Scythe Kama Bay Plus

What I did was mount the KBP to the front of the case as it should be, then removed the included 12mm fan and put in the 42mm airbox, followed by the 25mm fan, followed by another 42mm airbox, followed by another 25mm fan. This takes up the entire length of the 5.25" bay, 3 rows high. I'll have to take some pics of this to probably better explain it and show you guys what it looks like. Just need to hunt down my camera.









EDIT: Okay, found my camera, and took some quick pictures. I posted this to the H50 Forum and my direct link for this is here.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
i think that has to do with proper shielding for the cables. you're not the only one with this problem. i had this problem when i first got the board but now it magically disappeared? you can try relocate your settings around. and yes i believe crosstalk. same thing happens when i used a cheap unshielded guitar cable and somehow my amp was playing a local radio station.

I'd have to agree with kckyle as well. My best guess is that this is some sort of crosstalk due to bad shielding?


----------



## Hfire3

The Storm Sniper came with that huge bundle of wires that originates at the front panel with the fan/LED controller, as well as the normal compliment of eSata, USB, and Firewire. I remember reading a post on another forum where someone had a problem with the front audio connector on the Sniper. It crossed my mind when I popped the panels off and I thought "Geez, I hope there is not a problem in that spaghetti." Honestly, the wiring looked a little cheap compared to the wiring supplied from Asus and Corsair. I think I will try to isolate the board from the case electrically. If I disconnect the molex power to the fan/LED controller, along with anything else that supplies power/input to that front panel, I can just use the power button on the motherboard. I guess that will make the motherboard electrically independent of the case and I can zero in on the motherboard wiring, if the problem persists. Too bad I am at work, I can't try this until tomorrow.


----------



## 00Smurf

Thanks for the links, 4.01 ghz running stable right now.


----------



## pfran42

Well, I finally finished my build (for now) and am running a steady 4.01 GHz OC (thanks to Xmisery). It looks like the problem I had with my SLI setup dropping out had to do with the SLI connector that came with the motherboard. I used slots 2 and 3 instead of 1 and 2 and it may have solved my issue.

The only other thing I plan on doing in the next few days is adding another Crucial 64GB SSD so that I can experience the fasted RAID setup I have ever built.

One issue I have noticed is that before doing the whole Push-Pull thing with my H50, my CPU temp was 33C. Now that I added a fan and pointed the whole system to push air out of the case, my idle temps are up to 36C. My Antec 902 has great ventilation and I fixed my pump fan issue by connecting the pump power lead to the PWR header on my motherboard. You'd think that adding water cooling and adding an extra fan would reduce idle temps (not add 3C to them). Anyone else having that issue?

Anyway, here she is...


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfran42* 
Well, I finally finished my build (for now) and am running a steady 4.01 GHz OC (thanks to Xmisery). It looks like the problem I had with my SLI setup dropping out had to do with the SLI connector that came with the motherboard. I used slots 2 and 3 instead of 1 and 2 and it may have solved my issue.

The only other thing I plan on doing in the next few days is adding another Crucial 64GB SSD so that I can experience the fasted RAID setup I have ever built.

One issue I have noticed is that before doing the whole Push-Pull thing with my H50, my CPU temp was 33C. Now that I added a fan and pointed the whole system to push air out of the case, my idle temps are up to 36C. My Antec 902 has great ventilation and I fixed my pump fan issue by connecting the pump power lead to the PWR header on my motherboard. You'd think that adding water cooling and adding an extra fan would reduce idle temps (not add 3C to them). Anyone else having that issue?


Nice rig! Yeah, hopefully that resolves the SLI issue you were having. It kind of makes sense, so hopefully that did it. Also having 2 SSD's in RAID0 should smoke, as if a single one doesn't smoke already!!









As for your fans, are they the exact same or is one a higher rpm/static pressure over the other? It shouldn't add 3c so that sounds odd. Maybe try flipping the fans in the other direction as intake instead and see what happens? Some cases play differently than others, so it might be worth trying out. Also, you might also want to ask this question in the Official H50 Forum. You'll get more eyes on this question and hopefully get it resolved quicker.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
Thanks for the links, 4.01 ghz running stable right now.

Woot! Very nice!


----------



## pfran42

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Nice rig! Yeah, hopefully that resolves the SLI issue you were having. It kind of makes sense, so hopefully that did it. Also having 2 SSD's in RAID0 should smoke, as if a single one doesn't smoke already!!









As for your fans, are they the exact same or is one a higher rpm/static pressure over the other? It shouldn't add 3c so that sounds odd. Maybe try flipping the fans in the other direction as intake instead and see what happens? Some cases play differently than others, so it might be worth trying out. Also, you might also want to ask this question in the Official H50 Forum. You'll get more eyes on this question and hopefully get it resolved quicker.

Fans are off (with the push one spinning faster) by about 200 RPM but I have to admit.... I am a [email protected] I forgot that I went from a HX650 to a HX1000 PSU since my last benchmark...I think that's where the 3Cs are coming from.

Time to play with VMs on this bad boy!


----------



## Kitarist

So guys how are you liking the mobo is it worth the cash


----------



## pfran42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


So guys how are you liking the mobo is it worth the cash


Not a single motherboard problem! I love it. Tons of options and lots of included accessories. Future-proof, good on-board sound. Only thing I am not crazy about is PCI-E slot placement.

BTW, Newegg has open box models for $224.99. I ordered one and it was like brand new. No included packaging had been opened.


----------



## 00Smurf

totally worth it. had to up the volts to 1.35 but....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013325 -validation


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


totally worth it. had to up the volts to 1.35 but....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013325 -validation










We have a very similar setup, care to share your settings?


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


We have a very similar setup, care to share your settings?


sure no problem.

Ai Overclock Tuner [xmp profile 1]
CPU Ratio Setting [21.0]
(set my ddr freq to 1683mhz)
BCLK Frequency [210]
PCIE Frequency [100]
QPI Link Data Rate [Auto]

CPU Voltage Control [Manual]
CPU Voltage [1.35]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [1.35]
IOH Voltage [1.20]
IOH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
ICH Voltage [1.30]
ICH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage [1.64]

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude [1000mV]
CPU Clock Skew [Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew [Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

C1E Support [Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology [Disabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
A20M [Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [Disabled]


----------



## IEATFISH

*shuts down to try*


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


*shuts down to try*


good luck. i ran into some issues with the vid card but a few restarts and messing with the 2d clocks fixed it.

my config file if you need to mess with clocks:

<Feature name="AutoTuneSupport" />
<Feature name="CoreClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="50000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="60000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="85000" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="75000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="90000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="120000" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="1025" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="1075" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="1200" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="0" />
</Feature>


----------



## IEATFISH

What kind of issues? I get a blue screen (not BSOD) right when I get to the login screen.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


What kind of issues? I get a blue screen (not BSOD) right when I get to the login screen.


i was having 2d corruption, horizontal lines across the desktop weird colored artifacts. etc. I got a blue screen booting in to desktop at 1.27 volts. then one at 1.3 volts. 1.33 allowed me into windows and 1.35 has been stable and allows me to bench. just ran an 06 and scored 26k

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13195831

maybe try upping the volts a lil? i don't know how much past 1.35 it should be taken though.

temps under 100% load are 63/64/62/65


----------



## bunzrok

Just turned mines on.. and im installing Windows 7 on it.. This thing is nice!


----------



## maximus7651000

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013403

benching on that @ 1.3 vcore in bios or 1.288 in cpuz. 212 x 21


----------



## capt_zman

xmisery, you are the man. Currently stable at 4.2, voltage at 1.31250. 100% temps are 70, 69, 65, 64. Would probably benefit from re-seating the Tuniq, but my water setup should be here tomorrow or Sat.

Overall, the mobo is awesome. Painless is the perfect word.

Does anyone have a general or hard guideline for a temp limit (80 C) or voltage limit (~1.5)? Also had some strange results using the cpu test for pcmark05. On my initial settings, I could back down to 162x21 and my cpu score was 12498. These cpu scores stayed basically the same all the way through 195x21. Finally, at 200x21, the score increased to 13456. Strange, as I would expect the score to effective increase in relation to increasing blck.

One other thing, if somebody wants to buy a new 5850 from me, it's for sale. The game I play most of the time works only on 32 bit XP and doesn't work with Crossfire. Bad spec job on my part but a 5970 is on the horizon. (So the other 5850 will be for sale as well).

Thanks again guys, as I'm having a little too much fun here.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capt_zman*


xmisery, you are the man. Currently stable at 4.2, voltage at 1.31250. 100% temps are 70, 69, 65, 64. Would probably benefit from re-seating the Tuniq, but my water setup should be here tomorrow or Sat.

Overall, the mobo is awesome. Painless is the perfect word.

Does anyone have a general or hard guideline for a temp limit (80 C) or voltage limit (~1.5)? Also had some strange results using the cpu test for pcmark05. On my initial settings, I could back down to 162x21 and my cpu score was 12498. These cpu scores stayed basically the same all the way through 195x21. Finally, at 200x21, the score increased to 13456. Strange, as I would expect the score to effective increase in relation to increasing blck.

One other thing, if somebody wants to buy a new 5850 from me, it's for sale. The game I play most of the time works only on 32 bit XP and doesn't work with Crossfire. Bad spec job on my part but a 5970 is on the horizon. (So the other 5850 will be for sale as well).

Thanks again guys, as I'm having a little too much fun here.


Awesome! As for voltage and temp limits.. I found this in one of the i7 920 OC Guides, it might be of interest to you. For temps, I personally wouldn't let it go above 85c under full stress. It could take it, but, I wouldn't feel comfortable with it that high. Supposedly though, the i7's can take a beating and keep on truckin'.

---
Q: What are safe voltages?
A: According to intel or common knowledge the following are the safe air temperatures:

Vcore: ~1.4
qpi/uncore (VTT): 1.35
PLL: 1.88
Vdimm:~1.65 (Some will say that you are safe within .5 of your qpi/uncore allowing for a max of 1.85 on vdimm. See the link to the xtreme systems forum below on this subject for a long thread).
IOH: Less than 1.3
ICH: Less than 1.3
---


----------



## bunzrok

xmisery does it again!










By the way initially my monitor was being all crazy... then it stopped. Any clues?


----------



## Kitarist

Nice


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bunzrok*


xmisery does it again!










By the way initially my monitor was being all crazy... then it stopped. Any clues?


lol yea the 5770. My 5870 was screwing with my 2d clocks for a while till i upped them. not to mention my ssd, took a crap on me with the 1.5 fw so i just spent 3 hours reinstalling everything on my wd 1tb black. blah, but i have a more stable system and a faster overclock now.


----------



## BlueFox

xmisery, I setup my 920 to OC at 4.01 by your list. I ran Intel Burn on high for 10 passes OK. I then ran Prime95 blend for 1-1/2 hours when 1 test on iff stopped with an error.

I bumped vid to 1.21875 and ran Prime95 for 2-1/2 hours OK. It was late so I shut down and called it a night.

This morning, I turned the power back on and started the system. I got a BSOD before win7 came up (0x0000001E). I shut down and restarted and win7 came up OK.

I then ran Intel Burn at very high for 10 passes and it ran OK? Temps were 66,63,65,60.

Comments?
Ed...


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueFox*


xmisery, I setup my 920 to OC at 4.01 by your list. I ran Intel Burn on high for 10 passes OK. I then ran Prime95 blend for 1-1/2 hours when 1 test on iff stopped with an error.

I bumped vid to 1.21875 and ran Prime95 for 2-1/2 hours OK. It was late so I shut down and called it a night.

This morning, I turned the power back on and started the system. I got a BSOD before win7 came up (0x0000001E). I shut down and restarted and win7 came up OK.

I then ran Intel Burn at very high for 10 passes and it ran OK? Temps were 66,63,65,60.

Comments?
Ed...


Hmm, sounds kind of odd, if you're able to run IBT "Very High" for 10 passes, you should be pretty stable in my opinion. If this issue continues, I would try bumping your CPU Voltage up by one notch.

Also, just to make sure, I've been updating the OC settings, so be sure to look at post #2 in this thread and click the 4.01GHz link and verify the settings are the same. Keep me posted!


----------



## sora1607

This is kinda off topic. How does the corsair h50 cooler work on this board? It looks so small and simple I don't understand how it works. Do I keep pouring water into it or something? lol I'm totally noob at water cooling but it seems to work well for this board.


----------



## Kitarist

Guys can someone say something about the onboard audio quality


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
This is kinda off topic. How does the corsair h50 cooler work on this board? It looks so small and simple I don't understand how it works. Do I keep pouring water into it or something? lol I'm totally noob at water cooling but it seems to work well for this board.

it's sealed. meaning no maintenance whatsoever. just drop it in and your good to go. but i would look at the asatek 240mm version. samething as the h50. except the rad is twice as big.

as for the audio. it's standard. nothing to glow about. i'm using my creative xtreme music that i brought for 30 bucks from amazon


----------



## ekovalsky

xmisery, thanks for posting all those settings.

unfortunately you seem to have a much better piece of D0 silicon than me. my i7-920 (D0, B#3923A766) seems to require much more Vcore to get stable running prime95 [small FFT test] for any extended period of time. minimum vcore for stability at 3.990 Ghz (190x21) is 1.29375v. this is with hyperthreading enabled with eight threads running, no doubt it could be dropped somewhat with hyperthreading disabled and only four threads running.

after finally determining my minimum Vcore at 3.99 Ghz, I now need to find the minimum QPI/Dram for the 190 bclk at this speed using Prime95 [blend]. fortunately my chip's uncore seems better than the core, and i will probably end up well below 1.25v.

i attached a little graph showing how your settings scale with frequency. looks like you are still in a linear range for vcore, so with sufficient cooling you could probably hit a lot higher.

i was curious about your ICH voltage settings of 1.2-1.3v, and IOH of 1.2v. necessary for stability or just raising it to remove it as a variable ? i also have raised my IOH to 1.2v, but am not convinced that raising the ICH (southbridge) would make much difference since it is removed from the CPU and RAM. also what differences have you found by changing CPU differential amplitude and skew ? i have kept them at auto, not really knowing what they do.


----------



## Dr. Paul

Just finished building with this MOBO with the i7 920 the TRUE 120 Extreme cooler with Scythe 120 fan. Corsair Dominator 3X2GB 1600C8D 8-8-8-24 with fan. Seagate 750 GB X2 7200.12 HD, Corsair HX850W, Corsair Obsidian 800D case, ASUS EAH 5850 video.
Have been using at stock for two weeks without problems. Will now get ready to try OC.

BTW, question about multipliers. Is there an advantage to reducing the multiplier from either 19, 20 or 21 to a lower number while increasing BCLK?

Thanks.
Paul


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013403

benching on that @ 1.3 vcore in bios or 1.288 in cpuz. 212 x 21

Needless to say I required a bit more vcore to run that but I'm happy with the 4GHz and 4.2GHz settings.


----------



## BlueFox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Also, just to make sure, I've been updating the OC settings, so be sure to look at post #2 in this thread and click the 4.01GHz link and verify the settings are the same. Keep me posted!

Xmisery, I verified my OC settings against your 4.01 Hhz link. The only difference is that I bumped CPU Voltage from [1.21250] to [1.21875]. ( I bumped this yesterday after 1 worker failed on FFT in Prime95.

I brought the system up and down several times today without incident (no BSOD). I ran IBT "Very High" 10 passes and have run Prime95 for nearly 4 hours and it's still running OK. (Max temps = 67c,62c,64c,60c - ambient = 23c)

We'll see tommorow A.M. when I boot the system up cold








Ed...


----------



## OutlawII

Hey fellas need some help here! Had everything running at stock speeds just fine for about a day.Decided to do some overclocking,got into windows was running fine thought id try out mw2 it ran for awhile then blue screened with somthing about a pagefile,cant remember exactly what it said.
Anyway got back into bios and set everything back to defaults,set up my boot priority and so forth now it wont go past the windows 7 screen then monitor goes to no signal. Any ideas? This is a brand new build

i7 920
asus p6x58d
6 gigs g-skill F3-16000cl9T-6GBTD
2x spinpoint f3 in raid
1 f3 for backup
2x 285gtx
windows 7 64 bit


----------



## Jtvd78

I typed this up from a few P6X58D BIOS Screenshots, before I found out about this thread, so there is a little more choices on the list below. I do not have this motherboard yet, but i am getting it for an upcoming build. Before I start overclocking, I want to make sure that i have all the right settings. I am not sure if I should use 20 CPU multiplier with 200 BCLK, or 21 multiplier with 191 BCLK. Also, I need a lot of help with voltages, and some other settings. Any Help would be great....

-Ai Tweaker:
Ai Overclocker Tuner - [Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting - [20 or 21]
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - [Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode - [Enabled]
BLCK Frequency - [200 or 191]
PCIE Frequency - [120 MAX]
DRAM frequency - [1600]
UCLK frequency - [3200]
QPI Link Data Rate - [7218 MT/s]

CPU Voltage Control - [Manual]
CPU Voltage - [?]
CPU PLL Voltage - [?]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage - [?]
IOH Voltage - [?]
IOH PCIE Voltage - [?]
ICH Voltage - [?]
ICH PCIE Voltage - [?]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - [?]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - [?]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - [?]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - [?]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - [?]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - [?]

Load-Line Calibration - [Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude - [?]
CPU Clock Skew - [?]
CPU Spread Spectrum - [Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - [?]
PCIE Spread Spectrum - [Disabled]

-Advanced >>>CPU Configuration

CPU Ratio Setting - [20 or 21]
C1E Support -[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher - [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch - [Enabled]
Intel (R) Virtualization Tech - [Enabled]
CPU TM Function - [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit - [Enabled]
Intel (R) HT Technology - [Enabled]
Active Processor Cores - [All]
A20M - [?]
Intel SpeedStep (TM) Tech - [Disabled]
Intel (R) C-STATE Tech - [Disabled]


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutlawII* 
Hey fellas need some help here! Had everything running at stock speeds just fine for about a day.Decided to do some overclocking,got into windows was running fine thought id try out mw2 it ran for awhile then blue screened with somthing about a pagefile,cant remember exactly what it said.
Anyway got back into bios and set everything back to defaults,set up my boot priority and so forth now it wont go past the windows 7 screen then monitor goes to no signal. Any ideas? This is a brand new build

i7 920
asus p6x58d
6 gigs g-skill F3-16000cl9T-6GBTD
2x spinpoint f3 in raid
1 f3 for backup
2x 285gtx
windows 7 64 bit

Which OC did you attempt? 4GHz? Well either way, what you might have to do is bump up the CPU Voltage one notch and that should stabilize you. If not, might have to do it one again until it's stable for you. Each chip is slightly different, some may require a little extra voltage than others. Try that and report back.

EDIT: I just noticed in your sig rig that you have a C0 stepping. I believe those chips do require more voltage than the D0's. Try taking your CPU Voltage up 2 or 3 notches.


----------



## OutlawII

What im saying is that i set everything back to default in the bios and i still cant get past the windows 7 screen, it just goes to no signal and thats it.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jtvd78* 
I typed this up from a few P6X58D BIOS Screenshots, before I found out about this thread, so there is a little more choices on the list below. I do not have this motherboard yet, but i am getting it for an upcoming build. Before I start overclocking, I want to make sure that i have all the right settings. I am not sure if I should use 20 CPU multiplier with 200 BCLK, or 21 multiplier with 191 BCLK. Also, I need a lot of help with voltages, and some other settings. Any Help would be great....

-Ai Tweaker:
Ai Overclocker Tuner - [Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting - [20 or 21]
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - [Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode - [Enabled]
BLCK Frequency - [200 or 191]
PCIE Frequency - [120 MAX]
DRAM frequency - [1600]
UCLK frequency - [3200]
QPI Link Data Rate - [7218 MT/s]

CPU Voltage Control - [Manual]
CPU Voltage - [?]
CPU PLL Voltage - [?]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage - [?]
IOH Voltage - [?]
IOH PCIE Voltage - [?]
ICH Voltage - [?]
ICH PCIE Voltage - [?]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - [?]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - [?]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - [?]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - [?]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - [?]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - [?]

Load-Line Calibration - [Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude - [?]
CPU Clock Skew - [?]
CPU Spread Spectrum - [Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - [?]
PCIE Spread Spectrum - [Disabled]

-Advanced >>>CPU Configuration

CPU Ratio Setting - [20 or 21]
C1E Support -[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher - [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch - [Enabled]
Intel (R) Virtualization Tech - [Enabled]
CPU TM Function - [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit - [Enabled]
Intel (R) HT Technology - [Enabled]
Active Processor Cores - [All]
A20M - [?]
Intel SpeedStep (TM) Tech - [Disabled]
Intel (R) C-STATE Tech - [Disabled]

You'll probably want to use the CPU Ratio setting of 21, as 20 i heard can be difficult to get a good OC from. That and it lowers your BCLK. You may want to check out post #2 that I made in this thread to help give you a good baseline to use for setting up the OC of your choice. I did 4 different ones, 3.6, 3.8, 4.0 and 4.2. I hope that helps.


----------



## sora1607

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutlawII* 
What im saying is that i set everything back to default in the bios and i still cant get past the windows 7 screen, it just goes to no signal and thats it.

As in the comp is running and the screen shows nothing? That would be graphic card problem. Maybe try reseating it or something. Unles you're talking about another problem then please describe it further

BTW: what's better? Venomous push/pull or corsair h50? They look to be about the same price. Venomous set up is a little more expensive but is it worth it


----------



## fallen again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr. Paul* 
Just finished building with this MOBO with the i7 920 the TRUE 120 Extreme cooler with Scythe 120 fan. Corsair Dominator 3X2GB 1600C8D 8-8-8-24 with fan. Seagate 750 GB X2 7200.12 HD, Corsair HX850W, Corsair Obsidian 800D case, ASUS EAH 5850 video.
Have been using at stock for two weeks without problems. Will now get ready to try OC.

BTW, question about multipliers. Is there an advantage to reducing the multiplier from either 19, 20 or 21 to a lower number while increasing BCLK?

Thanks.
Paul

In the readings I've done they say that the i7 920 cpu [D0] has a much more stable oc if you use either the 19 or 21 multiplier, so if I were you, i'd stay away from 20.


----------



## Kitarist

There is also a thread whats better... 19x... or 21x...


----------



## 00Smurf

Messing with my monitoring programs. Everest + G19 combo works well with this mobo


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
There is also a thread whats better... 19x... or 21x...
















Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Kitarist

Its here

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...19-190x20.html

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Its here

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...19-190x20.html

Enjoy!!!


Thanks. I have another, overclocking related question. Because overclocking consists of lots of trial and error, there are many BSOD's. Can all of the BSOD damage the computer at all?


----------



## sora1607

the BSODs themselves are nothing but another error screen. They don't do anything to damage your physical hardware. You might have to clean the dump files, clearing out your HDD but that's it lol. Overclockers get crazy errors before they can find the stable zone. Overclocking itself can potentially damage your hardware like if you pump the voltage up too high you might fry your stuff lol.


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
the BSODs themselves are nothing but another error screen. They don't do anything to damage your physical hardware. You might have to clean the dump files, clearing out your HDD but that's it lol. Overclockers get crazy errors before they can find the stable zone. Overclocking itself can potentially damage your hardware like if you pump the voltage up too high you might fry your stuff lol.

I heard that if you get a BSOD when the HDD is "working", there can be data loss.


----------



## fallen again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*


I heard that if you get a BSOD when the HDD is "working", there can be data loss.


That is an absolutely possibility, you are basically cutting power to a drive while it is writing data to the sectors. In that example you can suffer data loss / corrupted data. It's never a good idea to be in a situation where ur machine / hdds lose power when the drives are actually working (especially writing data).


----------



## fallen again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


More testing done. For those who want to run their i7 920 D0's @ 4.01GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are my BIOS settings.

NOTE: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against Intel Burn Test 2.4, using the "Very High" Stress Test, and 20 passes, Core Temps were 66,64,65,61. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.

Ai Overclock Tuner [*Manual*]
CPU Ratio Setting [*21.0*]
BCLK Frequency [*191*]
PCIE Frequency [*100*]
QPI Link Data Rate [*Auto*]

CPU Voltage Control [*Manual*]
CPU Voltage [*1.21250*]
CPU PLL Voltage [*1.80*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.21875*]
IOH Voltage [*1.20*]
IOH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
ICH Voltage [*1.30*]
ICH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
DRAM Bus Voltage [*1.64*]

Load-Line Calibration [*Enabled*]
CPU Differential Amplitude [*1000mV*]
CPU Clock Skew [*Delay 300ps*]
CPU Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]
IOH Clock Skew [*Auto*]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]

C1E Support [*Disabled*]
Hardware Prefetcher [*Enabled*]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [*Enabled*]
CPU TM Function [*Enabled*]
Execute Disable Bit [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) HT Technology [*Disabled*]
Active Processor Cores [*All*]
A20M [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [*Disabled*]

If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.


hey xmisery, i noticed that some of your voltage / amplitude settings have been changed in the above profile from the initial ones I borrowed from you a week and some ago, would you suggest that I mod my other settings to match your profile or should I leave my current ones as is?) I haven't had a single BSOD since reporting stability after that bump in cpu voltage (and ive been encoding ever since, ive already ripped through 2600 episodes at 5 bitrates, with non stop encoding going for the last 72 or so hours). For your reference, my current settings are:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Ai Overclock Tuner [*Manual*]
CPU Ratio Setting [*21.0*]
BCLK Frequency [*191*]
PCIE Frequency [*100*]
QPI Link Data Rate [*Auto*]

CPU Voltage Control [*Manual*]
CPU Voltage [*1.25625*] - modded from your profile
CPU PLL Voltage [*1.80*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.22500*]
IOH Voltage [*1.20*]
IOH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
ICH Voltage [*1.20*]
ICH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
DRAM Bus Voltage [*Auto*]

Load-Line Calibration [*Enabled*]
CPU Differential Amplitude [*800mV*]
CPU Clock Skew [*Delay 300ps*]
CPU Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]
IOH Clock Skew [*Auto*]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]

C1E Support [*Disabled*]
Hardware Prefetcher [*Enabled*]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [*Enabled*]
CPU TM Function [*Enabled*]
Execute Disable Bit [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) HT Technology [*Disabled*]
Active Processor Cores [*All*]
A20M [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [*Disabled*]


----------



## 00Smurf

I've hit a bclk limit of 200. anything past that I can't get stable. I can run 200 *21 at 1.625 V for a cpu of 4.2 ghz all day long. Anything past 200 and it locks up on me. I've taken vcore all the way to 1.35v as well as qpi/vtt @ 1.35v. It'll load to windows but lock up within 30 sec's. any ideas? should I try 1.4V. Just seems like a lot of voltage to go from 4.2 @ 1.27 to 4.4 @ 1.4


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
I've hit a bclk limit of 200. anything past that I can't get stable. I can run 200 *21 at 1.625 V for a cpu of 4.2 ghz all day long. Anything past 200 and it locks up on me. I've taken vcore all the way to 1.35v as well as qpi/vtt @ 1.35v. It'll load to windows but lock up within 30 sec's. any ideas? should I try 1.4V. Just seems like a lot of voltage to go from 4.2 @ 1.27 to 4.4 @ 1.4

Try 1.4v...I doubt you've hit a BCLK wall on the board...but your chip may be stubborn.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberalelephant*


Try 1.4v...I doubt you've hit a BCLK wall on the board...but your chip may be stubborn.


Going to try that now, I had it in my head that 1.35was max for this chip but as doing some reading in the 920 overclock thread and i see people going up to 1.65. I want 4.6ghz









Trying now will report back in a few.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


Going to try that now, I had it in my head that 1.35was max for this chip but as doing some reading in the 920 overclock thread and i see people going up to 1.65. I want 4.6ghz









Trying now will report back in a few.


I've also read that you can bump the PCIE Frequency up a couple notches, 100 to 102 or 103. I wouldn't go to much more after that though. Supposedly, it helps get people past the wall.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fallen again*


hey xmisery, i noticed that some of your voltage / amplitude settings have been changed in the above profile from the initial ones I borrowed from you a week and some ago, would you suggest that I mod my other settings to match your profile or should I leave my current ones as is?) I haven't had a single BSOD since reporting stability after that bump in cpu voltage (and ive been encoding ever since, ive already ripped through 2600 episodes at 5 bitrates, with non stop encoding going for the last 72 or so hours). For your reference, my current settings are:


Yeah, I've been making little updates to each profile, as I keep re-testing and get feedback from everyone. Honestly, if you're currently stable right now and have no issues, 1.25v is pretty respectable @ 4.01GHz. If you felt the need to try and lower the vcore down to the settings I posted, you could give that a try (if you're bored and/or don't mind waiting for your array to rebuild if it gives you a bsod.) You may see slightly better temps on your CPU, but, it's really your call.


----------



## capt_zman

xmisery, you're all the way down to 1.19 volts, wow. Would you mind posting your settings. I'd be very interested in seeing what the differences are between your previous settings.

Thanks


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


I've also read that you can bump the PCIE Frequency up a couple notches, 100 to 102 or 103. I wouldn't go to much more after that though. Supposedly, it helps get people past the wall.


So far haven't had to do that. 1.4 did the trick.

this is where I am at now, 21*211 @ 1.4v and 1.4qpi (how much of a difference does qpi make? i've been setting it same as vcore) mem is at 1686mhz


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capt_zman*


xmisery, you're all the way down to 1.19 volts, wow. Would you mind posting your settings. I'd be very interested in seeing what the differences are between your previous settings.

Thanks


I don't have that system next to me at the moment, but, if I recall, the settings should be pretty much identical to the ones I posted for the 4.01GHz OC. The only difference is I was able to bring my CPU Voltage down to that ~1.19v. I'll verify though in a few weeks when I return home if you need those settings still.


----------



## sora1607

Anyone with any idea what's better between Corsair H50 and a Venomous push/pull config?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Anyone with any idea what's better between Corsair H50 and a Venomous push/pull config?

Honestly, I think it's a pretty close call. I've seen H50's with slightly better temps than the VX, but, I've also seen VX's with slightly better temps than the H50. Everyone has different cases and fans and additional cooling, so each testing environment has been unique. I would probably just choose which one is in your budget at the time of purchase. I personally run the H50 and think it's the best and simplest closed loop water cooler since sliced bread. There is no maintenance to do on it whatsoever and its pretty small compared to some of the bigger air coolers on the market. I don't think you can go wrong with either choice though, both will treat you right!


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Anyone with any idea what's better between Corsair H50 and a Venomous push/pull config?

VenomX no question about it.


----------



## sora1607

Yeah I just wanna know if it's like a big difference between the two. I would wanna set up something that's easy rather than a bulky huge heat sink if they perform about evenly. Does the H50 last long?


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Yeah I just wanna know if it's like a big difference between the two. I would wanna set up something that's easy rather than a bulky huge heat sink if they perform about evenly. Does the H50 last long?

Setting up a heatsink is pretty easy lol...and the H50 should last long enough. The only pumps I've seen die were when people modded them or added stuff to the loop.


----------



## sora1607

it's easy but it's bulky and sometimes I have to push down pretty hard which I hate to do. Then I have to worry about having enough room for a push pull config. blah haha. But yea thanks for info about the pumps lasting long. I'd hate to have to switch every year or so


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


it's easy but it's bulky and sometimes I have to push down pretty hard which I hate to do. Then I have to worry about having enough room for a push pull config. blah haha. But yea thanks for info about the pumps lasting long. I'd hate to have to switch every year or so


BTW, there's a huge H50 Thread here if you want to ask specific questions, look at other peoples setups or just to gather some info.


----------



## OutlawII

Doing some overclocking,on my sig rig.Got a clock interrupt not received on secondary processor bsod during linx. Here is my settings, im gonna up the cpu voltage see if that helps,ive ran i instance of memtest so far and that was good .
cpu ratio 19
blck 200
cpu volt 1.15 @ bsod now set to 1.17


----------



## mike.dp.05

settings:

vcore: 1.232 cpuid

bclk: 191
multiplier: 21x
temps: 63-66
i was advised to manipulate ioh, ich, cpu amplitude. is it ok to have it on 800mv?

and also, my mobo, asus p6x58d has multiplier option and i can select 21x. my question is, i turned off turbo mode and the multiplier is still on 21x even on cpu-z, it says 21x. but isn't it that turbo mode is the one responsible of 1x addition to the multiplier. so, what is really the max multiplier of the i7 920 without turbo mode?

what is the advantage of having ht on? i can't get to 4.0ghz with ht on, so i have to turn it off. i'm afraid of going beyond 1.25v on the cpu vcore. is it ok?


----------



## DOM.

whats the highest BCLK Frequency have you guys got on this mobo ?

i gotten it stable at 21x210 but was looking to get higher for benching


----------



## sora1607

are there any benefits for setting up RAID 0? I'm buying a different HDD and I was wondering if I should use that new one or set up raid


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


whats the highest BCLK Frequency have you guys got on this mobo ?

i gotten it stable at 21x210 but was looking to get higher for benching


21 x 213 but that took 1.44 volts. I was hoping for 4.5ghz but 4.456 was the highest i got before i tapped out. i am quite happy with 4.2ghz @ 1.2625 volts. 300 mhz for .2+ volts isn't worth it IMO. temps were 59/60's across the board


----------



## mike.dp.05

i7 920 @ 4.0ghz
temps: 66-67

vcore: 1.24 (cpu-z)
qpi/dram: 1.25
cpu pll: 1.80
ich: 1.2
ioh: 1.2
dram: 1.5 (rated voltage of my ram)

1. are my temps good?
2. running p95 small ftt now for 30mins, no errors, good stability test?
3. i read other posts that raising the cpu pll to about 1.88 and qpi/dram a bit will improve stabilty, therefore i will be able to lower my vcore, is this correct?
4. i'm afraid to follow the ich voltage because it is on 1.3 and intel specs said that never go above 1.3..is it ok going for 1.3 on ich (as xmisery settings)?
5. last, is it safe changing the cpu amplitude to 1000mv? xmisery's settings for 4.2 has 800mv while for 4.0 has 1000mv. why is it lower for a higher bclk?

thanks!


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05* 
i7 920 @ 4.0ghz
temps: 66-67

vcore: 1.24 (cpu-z)
qpi/dram: 1.25
cpu pll: 1.80
ich: 1.2
ioh: 1.2
dram: 1.5 (rated voltage of my ram)

1. are my temps good?
2. running p95 small ftt now for 30mins, no errors, good stability test?
3. i read other posts that raising the cpu pll to about 1.88 and qpi/dram a bit will improve stabilty, therefore i will be able to lower my vcore, is this correct?
4. i'm afraid to follow the ich voltage because it is on 1.3 and intel specs said that never go above 1.3..is it ok going for 1.3 on ich (as xmisery settings)?
5. last, is it safe changing the cpu amplitude to 1000mv? xmisery's settings for 4.2 has 800mv while for 4.0 has 1000mv. why is it lower for a higher bclk?

thanks!

1. they are fine
2. LinX or Intel Burn Test are better stability testers and take less time than p95
3. increasing cpu pll may increase stability but i doubt it will allow you to lower your vcore
4. it is unnecessary to go above 1.2v on the ich IMO
5. i dont know, i never mess with cpu amplitude


----------



## Kitarist

Gas!!! :d :d


----------



## mike.dp.05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
1. they are fine
2. LinX or Intel Burn Test are better stability testers and take less time than p95
3. increasing cpu pll may increase stability but i doubt it will allow you to lower your vcore
4. it is unnecessary to go above 1.2v on the ich IMO
5. i dont know, i never mess with cpu amplitude

what are your voltages? ich, ioh, pll, vcore?
temps? you got high oc on air, what are your temps?
what intel burn test settings are the best for stability 24/7 oc?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


21 x 213 but that took 1.44 volts. I was hoping for 4.5ghz but 4.456 was the highest i got before i tapped out. i am quite happy with 4.2ghz @ 1.2625 volts. 300 mhz for .2+ volts isn't worth it IMO. temps were 59/60's across the board


will that kind of sucks







i wonder if i hook up the phase will it blend, i mean oc more lol

what speed are you running your ram at ?


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok sign me up! Got one at last










Overclocking and build log to follow. My 920 would do 4Ghz on 1.28 Volts on my Bloodrage so looking to better that


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


will that kind of sucks







i wonder if i hook up the phase will it blend, i mean oc more lol

what speed are you running your ram at ?


I've tried to keep it as close to the 1600mhz spec as i can. its rated at 1600 8-8-8-24. I've seen minimal gains with overclocking the ram. Right now its at 1603 with a 4:1 divider.

I believe my stability above 4.456 was due to the ram approaching 1750mhz while still running at the stock timings.

If the O/c passes the intel burn test on standard, is it good. I had 4.5 ghz pass the standard, but it would freeze up on high and above. My 4.2 o/c passes all test just fine. I noticed that it takes more ram to run the tests above standard which led me to believe that I was having a ram stability issue.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05*


i7 920 @ 4.0ghz
temps: 66-67

vcore: 1.24 (cpu-z)
qpi/dram: 1.25
cpu pll: 1.80
ich: 1.2
ioh: 1.2
dram: 1.5 (rated voltage of my ram)

1. are my temps good?
2. running p95 small ftt now for 30mins, no errors, good stability test?
3. i read other posts that raising the cpu pll to about 1.88 and qpi/dram a bit will improve stabilty, therefore i will be able to lower my vcore, is this correct?
4. i'm afraid to follow the ich voltage because it is on 1.3 and intel specs said that never go above 1.3..is it ok going for 1.3 on ich (as xmisery settings)?
5. last, is it safe changing the cpu amplitude to 1000mv? xmisery's settings for 4.2 has 800mv while for 4.0 has 1000mv. why is it lower for a higher bclk?

thanks!


Your temps are quite high, for that speed. Do you have a d0 or a c0? For comparison at 4.2 ghz w/ 1.265 volts I run 59-63 across the board on the intel burn test maximum.

I haven;t touched my cpu pll. its still at 1.80
ich is at 1.3 for me, ioh is 1.20
I have my cpu amplitude at 1000mv


----------



## 00Smurf

Hey can someone do me a favor, on your next reboot if you don;t have anything hooked up to the 2 6gb ports, can you disable the adaptor and then restart and try to get into the bios.

Mine has a weird bug, whenever i disable the adaptor, I can't get into the bios, it turns on and runs fine, i hit the delete key and right when it would go to the bios, my monitor goes into power saving mode. It's not getting a signal. If i restart using the mem test button to reset the bios, I'm fine and can get into it no problem, because by default the marvell controller is enabled. Even though I can;t get into the bios I can boot into windows just fine, So its not the video card.

I am running 604 bios revision.

My thoughts on this are:

1. Its a bug with the bios.
2. Having the controller disabled allows the computer to post so fast that the display adaptor doesn't have enough time to send a signal to keep the monitor on.
3. My computer is weird.

I have the W2486L LG LED monitor, hooked up via dvi. May the signal isn;t intitialized long enough for the monitor to know to stay on i dunno.


----------



## mike.dp.05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


Your temps are quite high, for that speed. Do you have a d0 or a c0? For comparison at 4.2 ghz w/ 1.265 volts I run 59-63 across the board on the intel burn test maximum.

I haven;t touched my cpu pll. its still at 1.80
ich is at 1.3 for me, ioh is 1.20
I have my cpu amplitude at 1000mv


i have a d0 stepping, do you have ht on or off? i have it off..

ambient of 29 degrees, what is your ambient temp? maybe that's the one keeping my temps high...

what fan configuration do you have? i have 2 xigmatek on a pushpull intake from the rear on a haf 932 case..


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05* 
i have a d0 stepping, do you have ht on or off? i have it off..

ambient of 29 degrees, what is your ambient temp? maybe that's the one keeping my temps high...

what fan configuration do you have? i have 2 xigmatek on a pushpull intake from the rear on a haf 932 case..

I have HT off. Not sure of my ambient but my motherboard says 29c. I am running the push pull configuration in an antec 1200 case.

Does anyone know If Tri-fire will fit and work for this case/Mobo?

Im uploading pictures now.

*This is at idle:*









*This is With Intel burn test maximum and Furmark running at the same time for 10 mins.*









*Pics of the Setup:*


----------



## mike.dp.05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
I have HT off. Not sure of my ambient but my motherboard says 29c. I am running the push pull configuration in an antec 1200 case.

i just stressed my oc with just intelburn test alone. do i need to stress intelburn test with another stress program?

the ambient temp i'm saying is the room temp, not the inside the case temp.

what is your room temp?


----------



## 00Smurf

I'm not sure what it is, I'm in the basement and its pretty chilly I'd prolly say 23-26C ambient then.

I only tested with the furmark and, the burn test at the same time so that I could be sure I would have no issues with my video card and cpu both maxed out. It really stresses things. And puts some heat in the case, mine has good airflow I've only ever seen the mobo at 30C.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Ok sign me up! Got one at last










Overclocking and build log to follow. My 920 would do 4Ghz on 1.28 Volts on my Bloodrage so looking to better that









post some pic of final build when you done ya?


----------



## ~LL~

Hi all.....

A nice find this particular thread and a wealth of knowledge to be found here.

I have had years and years of experience with building my own computers but never have I really given any consideration to the end product, so long as it went, did what I needed it to and was cheap.

A different story now! I need some time to fill my days in semi-retirement so what better way than to build a rig and try some OC'ing. A first for me I must say.

Anyway.....the rig:










The contents:

NZXT ZERO 2 Crafted Series (Black) Full-Tower Case
4 Additional Zalman ZM-F3BL 120mm Case Fans
OCZ EliteXStream 800W ATX Power Supply Unit
P6X58D Premium Motherboard
Intel Core i7-920 LGA1366
12Gb Corsair XMS Triple Channel Kit memory
2 x Sapphire Vapor-X HD5870 1G DDR5 PCI-E Video Card
Noctua ND-H14 Cooler
Logitech G500 Mouse

I have had this up and running for about 8 weeks now but only recently acquired my Noctua cooling. I am currently very stable at 4.0GHz and am ready to move onwards and upwards.

I'll probably need some help especially when it comes to voltages. I have no clue what-so-ever.

Anyway, I'll read a bit more, set myself up to 4.2 then come back and post my settings and see if I can get it stable with your help.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

post some pic of final build when you done ya?
Shall do its an ongoing project over the next 8 weeks and will be linking my build log later on today! Along with some overclocking results


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~LL~* 
Hi all.....

A nice find this particular thread and a wealth of knowledge to be found here.

I have had years and years of experience with building my own computers but never have I really given any consideration to the end product, so long as it went, did what I needed it to and was cheap.

A different story now! I need some time to fill my days in semi-retirement so what better way than to build a rig and try some OC'ing. A first for me I must say.

Anyway.....the rig:










The contents:

NZXT ZERO 2 Crafted Series (Black) Full-Tower Case
4 Additional Zalman ZM-F3BL 120mm Case Fans
OCZ EliteXStream 800W ATX Power Supply Unit
P6X58D Premium Motherboard
Intel Core i7-920 LGA1366
12Gb Corsair XMS Triple Channel Kit memory
2 x Sapphire Vapor-X HD5870 1G DDR5 PCI-E Video Card
Noctua ND-H14 Cooler
Logitech G500 Mouse

I have had this up and running for about 8 weeks now but only recently acquired my Noctua cooling. I am currently very stable at 4.0GHz and am ready to move onwards and upwards.

I'll probably need some help especially when it comes to voltages. I have no clue what-so-ever.

Anyway, I'll read a bit more, set myself up to 4.2 then come back and post my settings and see if I can get it stable with your help.

Nice setup, very clean.. gotta love the noctua. Maybe you could try a cool air duct from the front of your case to dump right there in front of the noctua?

Look at the first post for some different speeds and the corresponding bios setting to get you started.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~LL~* 
Hi all.....

A nice find this particular thread and a wealth of knowledge to be found here.

I have had years and years of experience with building my own computers but never have I really given any consideration to the end product, so long as it went, did what I needed it to and was cheap.

A different story now! I need some time to fill my days in semi-retirement so what better way than to build a rig and try some OC'ing. A first for me I must say.

Anyway.....the rig:










The contents:

NZXT ZERO 2 Crafted Series (Black) Full-Tower Case
4 Additional Zalman ZM-F3BL 120mm Case Fans
OCZ EliteXStream 800W ATX Power Supply Unit
P6X58D Premium Motherboard
Intel Core i7-920 LGA1366
12Gb Corsair XMS Triple Channel Kit memory
2 x Sapphire Vapor-X HD5870 1G DDR5 PCI-E Video Card
Noctua ND-H14 Cooler
Logitech G500 Mouse

I have had this up and running for about 8 weeks now but only recently acquired my Noctua cooling. I am currently very stable at 4.0GHz and am ready to move onwards and upwards.

I'll probably need some help especially when it comes to voltages. I have no clue what-so-ever.

Anyway, I'll read a bit more, set myself up to 4.2 then come back and post my settings and see if I can get it stable with your help.

holy crap you actually got that thing to fit. what temp are you getting at 4ghz with that thing.


----------



## Riskitall84

@ OP

I think we need a sig for the thread as I need to replace my Bloodrage link









No probs making one for ya if your not sure how to do it









Edit - So had a little time to play with the board and it looks good so far 1 hour Blend test stable at 1.208 Volts


----------



## kckyle

you know what. yeah go ahead i'll put you in charge of sig making then


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



you know what. yeah go ahead i'll put you in charge of sig making then


Check my sig - What do you guys think?


----------



## 00Smurf

I like it


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
I like it

So do I


----------



## ~LL~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


holy crap you actually got that thing to fit. what temp are you getting at 4ghz with that thing.


Currently, at idle I am at 4.2GHz @1.26v










Temperatures:
Motherboard 36 Â°C (97 Â°F)
CPU 22 Â°C (72 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 37 Â°C (99 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 35 Â°C (95 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 39 Â°C (102 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 35 Â°C (95 Â°F)
Aux 7 Â°C (45 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (DispIO) 50 Â°C (122 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (MemIO) 50 Â°C (122 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (Shader) 52 Â°C (126 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU VRM 46 Â°C (115 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (DispIO) 30 Â°C (86 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (MemIO) 28 Â°C (82 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (Shader) 30 Â°C (86 Â°F)

As for air - I have 4 120mm side mounted case fans pushing and pulling, two pushing right in front of the Noctua intake.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Check my sig - What do you guys think?


I kinda like it.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



I kinda like it.


1st attempt so what would you change?


----------



## sora1607

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


I kinda like it.










<3 the blue. Should make that official


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Currently, at idle I am at 4.2GHz @1.26v


Lets see that stressed


----------



## kckyle

Its official then


----------



## Jtvd78

Can we get the code so I can put that in my sig?


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Can we get the code so I can put that in my sig?
Just getting that sorted now


----------



## ~LL~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Lets see that stressed










I'll do that tonight - I've just changed my side mount case fans to all PUSH and got another 3-4 degrees less.

I'd love to see your settings for 4.3









That's where I am aiming for and will do some stress testing tonight.


----------



## kckyle

sig all done now. just posted it up on 1st page. awesome job alex.


----------



## Grindhouse

I ordered an Asus P6X58D Premium today along with an i7 920 D0







I should receive it this week and i'll start OC immediately









I wanted to get either the P6T deluxe V2 or the P6TD deluxe initially, but then i said **** it, why not throw in 20$ more and go for a mobo with USB3 and 32nm 6cores ready


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grindhouse* 
I ordered an Asus P6X58D Premium today along with an i7 920 D0







I should receive it this week and i'll start OC immediately









I wanted to get either the P6T deluxe V2 or the P6TD deluxe initially, but then i said **** it, why not throw in 20$ more and go for a mobo with USB3 and 32nm 6cores ready









exactly!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

I'll do that tonight - I've just changed my side mount case fans to all PUSH and got another 3-4 degrees less.

I'd love to see your settings for 4.3

That's where I am aiming for and will do some stress testing tonight.
Cool look forward to seeing it. Im currently stressting 4Ghz at 1.200 Volts on a Crappy Â£26 air cooler till I get all my water gear at the end of the month and coming from my Foxconn Bloodrage should be interesting.

Oh and here is a picture of my rig so far. Like I said its an 8 week project so ill be posting a build log.

Still got watercooling to come have only got my Laing DDC so far but will be getting a Swiftech Apogee XT along with a 360 rad

No GPU at the minute waiting on Fermi to make a decision but prob 5870 crossfire, PSU to be painted and braided and more case moding and another coat of black


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
No like P6T's would turn the turbo off intermittently when you hit 80C and ASUS refused to fix it even though it was a simple BIOS fix. They fixed the P6TD's and WS boards but the BIOS's that fixed those were "unofficial" BIOS's. They wouldn't fix the P6T's so I sold mine and left a big rant on Asus's forums lol. Other than the turbo throttling I loved everything else about the board.

Curious to know if this problem is present or not on the P6X58D premium, can it use the 21x multi without problems ?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grindhouse* 
Curious to know if this problem is present or not on the P6X58D premium, can it use the 21x multi without problems ?

I tested it and didn't see the issue residing on this board. Here is a link to my response to liberalelephant.


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I tested it and didn't see the issue residing on this board. Here is a link to my response to liberalelephant.

Great !!! I wasted hours googling and searching for a way to fix that on P6T/P6T deluxe mobos. Glad to hear the P6X58D Premium is the answer and that i chose it


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Great !!! I wasted hours googling and searching for a way to fix that on P6T/P6T deluxe mobos. Glad to hear the P6X58D Premium is the answer and that i chose it
Had mine for 2 days and not one problem using the X 21 Multi. In general I find that the 19 & 21 Multi's ar ethe most stable. Was the case on my Bloodrage ond now the P6X


----------



## Kitarist

So guys it seems this mobo is worth it


----------



## kckyle

after 34 pages it certainly does.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


after 34 pages it certainly does.


Hehe definitely!

Oh hey kckyle, I finally got a pic of mine uploaded in my original post (#2). Maybe we can hyperlink the owner's names in your first post, so that when clicked it redirects to the post with their motherboard pictures? What do you think?


----------



## kckyle

yeah no problem' i might need some time to do all that though consider the list has gotten somewhat big since the first couple pages.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


yeah no problem' i might need some time to do all that though consider the list has gotten somewhat big since the first couple pages.


Yeah, I've noticed!







Well, if there's anything I can do to help assist, let me know.


----------



## Kitarist

Cant wait to build a new rig with this mobo!!!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Yeah, I've noticed!







Well, if there's anything I can do to help assist, let me know.

lol if you want you can take half of the list.


----------



## cccdjb

I haven't read anywhwere of anyone doing this CPU with this board yet. My chip should be here in the next day or so. I have the system shown built minus the chip. (Got it for a good price, didn't pay retail)

My understanding is there is a lot more OC capability with less BIOS changes to make on the Extreme series (completely unlocked).

Based on the recommendations from the supplier these are the specs I'm going to be starting out with for this specific chip.

4.4GHz @ 1.459v @ 210BCLK @ Up To MAX-T

Obviously there are some other settings to tweak, but I'm looking forward to testing this setup.

Any additional input would be appreciated.


----------



## kckyle

i would be pretty safe to say your the only one here with a 975. please do post pics and results


----------



## jt705

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


i would be pretty safe to say your the only one here with a 975. please do post pics and results










Hi,
I have a 975 and the p6x58d, I use to have the evga 3x sli classified, but I like this board better. I am currently running my cpu @ 4.4gig using 33 x134 1.4v and 80c at full load 31 c at idle , its water-cooled..and very stable 24/7.

Jt


----------



## ~LL~

Question time:

Currently running my system at a (currently) stable OC of 4.3GHz using the following settings at BIOS:










Ai Overclock Tuner [XMP] (9-9-9-24 Corsair XMS3 HX3X12G1600C9)
CPU Ratio Setting [21.0]
BCLK Frequency [205]
PCIE Frequency [100]
QPI Link Data Rate [Auto]

CPU Voltage Control [Manual]
CPU Voltage [1.35]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [1.3500]
IOH Voltage [1.20]
IOH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
ICH Voltage [1.30]
ICH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage [1.60]***This memory has been verified to operate at 1600MHz at latencies of 9-9-9-24 at 1.60 VDIMM.***

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude [800mV]
CPU Clock Skew [Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew [Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

C1E Support [Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology [Disabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
A20M [Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [Disabled]

When I get up and running I note with interest that in TurboV the QPI/DRAM core Vault is listed as 1.37500 and not the 1.35000 that is set in BIOS. Is the reading in TurboV correct and if so, does the BIOS automatically step up the voltage if it is set too low?

At 4.3GHz I am 3 out of 5 steps (44 minutes) through the IntelBurnTest Maximum setting and the cores have settled down to between 68c and 76c at 100%. In the first couple of minutes the highest the first core got to was 80c.

I tried earlier at 4.4GHz but kept getting either a 101 BSOD or a 124 BSOD - thus getting back to stability at 4.3GHz.

For those that have attained stability at 4.4 and above - on air - I'd love to know what your settings were. Care to share?

Looking for help now to get to 4.4GHz


----------



## mike.dp.05

so, i got to 4.0 ghz with ht off
(cooling with corsair h50)

4.0 ghz with ht on
vcore: 1.27500
i'm having temps of about 73-75 on full load with intelburn test
ambient: 29-30 degrees..

are my temps ok for 4.0ghz with ht on?

temps for ht off: 69-71 tops to about 72


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05* 
so, i got to 4.0 ghz with ht off
(cooling with corsair h50)

4.0 ghz with ht on
vcore: 1.27500
i'm having temps of about 73-75 on full load with intelburn test
ambient: 29-30 degrees..

are my temps ok for 4.0ghz with ht on?

temps for ht off: 69-71 tops to about 72

keep it off and go for 4.2. you should hit 4.2 with your current vcore. temps are about right btw.


----------



## mike.dp.05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


keep it off and go for 4.2. you should hit 4.2 with your current vcore. temps are about right btw.


i'd just like to keep with 4.0, it's just a matter of having ht on or off. which is better? i read in other sites that having ht on has significant boost on win7. is this true?

1. does it have an effect on boot time?

2. also, i'm currently running 3.8 ghz with ht on in intelburn test for 50 passes. i'm now at 26th pass. temps highest on 71, about 69-70 on ave high. are my temps good for ht on (3.8) vcore-1.232/1.24, 191x20=3.82?

3. i can reach 4.0 with ht on with about 1.26 on vcore, that should yield about 71-73 on high, reaching highest on 75 degrees. good for 4.0 with ht on?


----------



## Kitarist

Yay my 1000th post


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05*


i'd just like to keep with 4.0, it's just a matter of having ht on or off. which is better? i read in other sites that having ht on has significant boost on win7. is this true?

1. does it have an effect on boot time?

2. also, i'm currently running 3.8 ghz with ht on in intelburn test for 50 passes. i'm now at 26th pass. temps highest on 71, about 69-70 on ave high. are my temps good for ht on (3.8) vcore-1.232/1.24, 191x20=3.82?

3. i can reach 4.0 with ht on with about 1.26 on vcore, that should yield about 71-73 on high, reaching highest on 75 degrees. good for 4.0 with ht on?


You could go for your stable maximum o/c with HT off, then enable it in BIOS. Just run 4 instead of 8 threads when you start up Prime95 blend test and your stability and temps will be the same as if you had turned HT off. Yet Win7 and other software coded for hyperthreading will still be able to take advantage of all 8 threads.

My 920 has Vid is 1.208v, which is enough to go beyond 3.8GHz. But it hits a wall after that, at 4GHz with 8/8 threads running on Prime95 blend an increase to Vcore 1.30625v was needed. Trying 4.2GHz with 8/8 threads, even Vcore 1.4v was not completely stable. However, with HT off or only running 4/8 threads, 4GHz needed only 1.25625v and 4.2GHz needed 1.35625v. So HT with 8/8 threads basically bumped the Vcore requirement about 0.05v and increased peak core temps by nearly 10 degrees C !

So far I've had no stability issues running Windows 7 and multiple applications and games with HT turned on, despite a Vcore I know to be unstable after a short time with 8/8 threads running Prime95 blend. As long as Prime95 blend will run 8/8 threads for even a short period of time, i.e. at least five minutes, it is doubtful you'll have any stability issues in real world use since nothing will stress or heat up all 8 cores continuously like Prime95.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



For those that have attained stability at 4.4 and above - on air - I'd love to know what your settings were. Care to share?

Looking for help now to get to 4.4GHz


4.4 on air is gonna be real hard. You will prob need to push a 1.4+ Vcore to get there and even then it will prob not happen. Ive only seen overclocks like that on golden chips and water


----------



## IEATFISH

I just want to say how awesome it is that this thread has gotten so many people to join OCN.









I took some stabs at getting 4.2 stable but never did get it right. My chip seems to need more voltage than the others. I'm sitting back at 4.0 GHz but I'm happy with that for the moment.







It's never fun when my computer crashes during renderings lol.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jt705*


Hi,
I have a 975 and the p6x58d, I use to have the evga 3x sli classified, but I like this board better. I am currently running my cpu @ 4.4gig using 33 x134 1.4v and 80c at full load 31 c at idle , its water-cooled..and very stable 24/7.

Jt


nice, it would be great if you can post some pic of your rig. no one here rocking a liquid cooling yet.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

nice, it would be great if you can post some pic of your rig. no one here rocking a liquid cooling yet.
Am currently sat stable at 4.0Ghz at 1.2 Volts though im not posting my final results just yet









Got me an Apogee XT waterblock and a RX360 rad to come then im going for 4.6Ghz + next week









Quote:

I just want to say how awesome it is that this thread has gotten so many people to join OCN.

I took some stabs at getting 4.2 stable but never did get it right. My chip seems to need more voltage than the others. I'm sitting back at 4.0 GHz but I'm happy with that for the moment. It's never fun when my computer crashes during renderings lol.
What settings did you use for 4.2?


----------



## jt705

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
nice, it would be great if you can post some pic of your rig. no one here rocking a liquid cooling yet.

Hi,
I will do my best to get some pics for you, in the mean time this link is what it looked like when it was using the EVGA motherboard..and yes that's my bedroom..Like i said before I reckon the P6x58d is better..more stable at least.

http://photos.dangerden.com/Cases/Do...11009223_sCxJy


----------



## kboom1

Hi all,
I dont have any pic's yet of my build, will be done next week.I'm somewhat green when it comes to overclocking.wondering if someone can give me a guestamate of what oc speeds I should be capable of with my build.not quite finished yet so if you see anything I should change or add I'm very open to suggestions.
Here's my build.
MAINGEAR F131 Chassis
Power Supply: 750W Silverstone Strider Modular Industrial Power Supply
Graphics and GPGPU Accelerator: ATI Radeon HD 5850 1GB GDDR5 DX11
Motherboard: Asus P6X58D Premium 
Processor: Intel Core i7-960/D0
Processor Cooling:Asetek Maintenance-Free X120 Liquid Cooling
Memory: 6GB Kingston HyperX Triple-Channel DDR3-1600MHz Low Latency
Bay One: 128GB Kingston V+-Series Solid State Drive (Gen2 w/TRIM) 
Bay Two: 1.0TB Western Digital Caviar Black SATA 7200rpm 32MB Cache
Optical Drive One: 22X Dual Layer DVD RW 
Optical Drive Two:8X LG SuperMulti Blu-ray/DVD Burner
Audio: 8-channel (7.1) Dolby Home Theater (Intel DX58SO) 
Network Adapter: On-board Gigabit Ethernet 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64
Thanks for answers and suggestions,Kboom1


----------



## kckyle

with any i7 d0 setup you're pretty much garanteed at 4ghz oc. it's the 4.2ghz+ that tells the different i7 cpus apart. mine can go up to 4.3ghz(as far as i pushed it) but others like 00smurf managed to push theirs to 4.4ghz.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jt705* 
Hi,
I will do my best to get some pics for you, in the mean time this link is what it looked like when it was using the EVGA motherboard..and yes that's my bedroom..Like i said before I reckon the P6x58d is better..more stable at least.

http://photos.dangerden.com/Cases/Do...11009223_sCxJy

wow nice danger dan case,

don't let the EVGA fanboys hear you saying that lol.


----------



## jt705

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
wow nice danger dan case,

don't let the EVGA fanboys hear you saying that lol.

I bent 2 cpu pins on the EVGA, so i bought this p6x58d for 2/3 the price of a new EVGA I installed the p6x58d and it worked great. I then had the idea of maybe a watchmaker or jeweler might be able to fix the pins...Then it occured to me that even if I get the evga going again.. I not swapping the motherboard as the p6x58d rocks ..it runs cooler and i can overclock at lower voltages. ..for me an my i7 975 , 4.4 Ghz is a good start.

Jt
EX EVGA fanboy


----------



## ekovalsky

Anyone know if there is a way to adjust QPI PLL volts on the P6X58D ? From my reading it seems this is a useful parameter to tweak to achieve overclock stability. There is of course CPU PLL in the BIOS but nothing for QPI PLL.

Being one the higher end Asus X58 boards seems like this setting should be available in the BIOS or Turbo-V. Any extra voltage settings ever materialize in BIOS revisions ?


----------



## maximus7651000

Hey Kyle, just though I'd let you know you haven't put me in the 4GHz plus group though I've been running @ 4.2 stable for over a week now. The cpu-z is the top one in my sig. I can go higher but I'm more determined to find the lowest core voltage I can get (xmisery has been a lot of help with that) but I might try going higher later on my DTek fusion V2 and 360 rad.


----------



## cccdjb

I thought I saw this (Corsair TR3X6GB1600C8) on the QVL when I bought. Read a few reviews from newegg like:

_Pros: Works perfectly without any configuration work at all. No compatibility issues.

Cons: A little more expensive than some others.

Other Thoughts: *Works great with my ASUS P6X58D Premium motherboar*d and i7-920. I have tried other brands in the past to save some money, but I got burned with compatibility and/or stability issues. I've never had a problem with any Corsair XMS series RAM. _

and,

_Pros: Compliments my new i7 920 build nicely. 6GB is more than plenty for gaming, everyday use, and other fairly intense applications. Runs perfectly at the advertised voltage, timings and speed. *Using the XMP with my Asus P6X58D Premium motherboard* got all the parameters set correctly with no fuss and no other manual tweaking.

Cons: None. Have not tried overclocking (and don't plan to either) so no comments as to OC performance.

Other Thoughts: System:
Thermaltake Armor case
Intel i7-920 CPU
Asus P6X58D Premium LGA1366 motherboard
CORSAIR XMS3 6GB DDR3 TR3X6G1600C8 G memory
EVGA 01G-P3-1180-AR GeForce GTX 285 1GB video
Thermaltake Black Widow 850W modular PSU _

but mine won't boot.

Anybody tried and succeded in using the above?

Double checked and it looks like it has to be (TR3X6GB1600C8D, or TR3X6GB1866C9DF)

What a pain. DRAM LED just stays lit and won't boot at all....:swearing:

Now I'll have to return and get the right stuff. Another few days...


----------



## ~LL~

Finally managed a stable 4.4GHz with my 920.

For some strange reason, and I'm not sure why, maybe someone can shed some light on it, when I set the QPI/DRAM Core in my BIOS (1.350000 in this instance) the settings that show up in TurboV are 1.38750v

After I wound it back to 1.325000 - stability. Now I'll try winding back a bit and see how low I can go before I move back to 4.5 (I was there earleir today but had issues with this QPI problem.

Anyway -









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1023852


----------



## Kitarist

Great OC!!!


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cccdjb* 
I thought I saw this (Corsair TR3X6GB1600C8) on the QVL when I bought. Read a few reviews from newegg like:

_Pros: Works perfectly without any configuration work at all. No compatibility issues.

Cons: A little more expensive than some others.

Other Thoughts: *Works great with my ASUS P6X58D Premium motherboar*d and i7-920. I have tried other brands in the past to save some money, but I got burned with compatibility and/or stability issues. I've never had a problem with any Corsair XMS series RAM._

and,

_Pros: Compliments my new i7 920 build nicely. 6GB is more than plenty for gaming, everyday use, and other fairly intense applications. Runs perfectly at the advertised voltage, timings and speed. *Using the XMP with my Asus P6X58D Premium motherboard* got all the parameters set correctly with no fuss and no other manual tweaking.

Cons: None. Have not tried overclocking (and don't plan to either) so no comments as to OC performance.

Other Thoughts: System:
Thermaltake Armor case
Intel i7-920 CPU
Asus P6X58D Premium LGA1366 motherboard
CORSAIR XMS3 6GB DDR3 TR3X6G1600C8 G memory
EVGA 01G-P3-1180-AR GeForce GTX 285 1GB video
Thermaltake Black Widow 850W modular PSU_

but mine won't boot.

Anybody tried and succeded in using the above?

Double checked and it looks like it has to be (TR3X6GB1600C8D, or TR3X6GB1866C9DF)

What a pain. DRAM LED just stays lit and won't boot at all....:swearing:

Now I'll have to return and get the right stuff. Another few days...

Put it in the light blue slots, I was putting mine in channel B and was pissed when it wouldn't boot. took me like 2 hours to go DOH!

Check and see where they are installed in my pic below. Its backwards than most other boards.


----------



## Ew1029

Smurf, I was like wow that looks familiar... We have the same case, CPU, RAM and MB! Good taste sir! Now if I could just get mine to post....

Edit: And Sound Card! HAH


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ew1029* 
Smurf, I was like wow that looks familiar... We have the same case, CPU, RAM and MB! Good taste sir! Now if I could just get mine to post....

Edit: And Sound Card! HAH

haha, that's funny we almost have the same monitor too except i went with the led version.
Have you checked your ram slots? thats what was doing it to me, also check and make sure you have your eps12+ pin plugged in.
Do you get power on with no beep?


----------



## BlueFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cccdjb*


I thought I saw this (Corsair TR3X6GB1600C8) on the QVL when I bought. Read a few reviews from newegg like:

Other Thoughts: System:
Thermaltake Armor case
Intel i7-920 CPU
Asus P6X58D Premium LGA1366 motherboard
CORSAIR XMS3 6GB DDR3 TR3X6G1600C8 G memory
EVGA 01G-P3-1180-AR GeForce GTX 285 1GB video
Thermaltake Black Widow 850W modular PSU [/I]

but mine won't boot.

Double checked and it looks like it has to be (TR3X6GB1600C8D, or TR3X6GB1866C9DF)

...


I am using the TR3X6G1600C8D kit. this kit has the heat sinks on the boards.
Also you need to observe that you have posted the model as TR3X6G*B*1600C8 which is incorrect I believe.

In any event, when I first fired up my system, the system would't boot as one stick wouldn't run with the default BIOS settings. I had to set XMP before it would boot.

I then set the BIOS to xmisery's OC settings and all is well. If you can get into the BIOS, set the mem voltage to 1.64v. (I have flashed the BIOS to 0604).
Ed...


----------



## ekovalsky

Finally got something stable at 4.2GHz. Not exactly proud of the voltage and temps, but it passed 25runs of IBT 8 threads @ very high. On to attempting 4.3!

~LL~ great overclock. I have the same cooler but have higher temps, probably because my Vcore is so high. I noticed you were using 1.3v on ICH, did you find this increased your stability ? My current 4.2GHz overclock has 1.2v on IOH but only 1.1v on ICH. Being the southbridge, I didn't think the ICH would have any effect on stability but things don't always make sense when overclocking...

I'm heading out to Fry's and may pick up a 930 to play with if they are selling them yet here in Phoenix... hopefully the latest BIOS supports it, probably will since it is basically same as the 920 but with a higher multiplier. Reverted back to the 0604 BIOS because the 0702 was causing the Vcore in Turbo-V to jump to 1.6v with any attempt to change it, and only way to lower it was rebooting. May have just been an weird thing with my setup but be careful if you use Turbo-V with 0702.


----------



## ~LL~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


Finally got something stable at 4.2GHz. Not exactly proud of the voltage and temps, but it passed 25runs of IBT 8 threads @ very high. On to attempting 4.3!

~LL~ great overclock. I have the same cooler but have higher temps, probably because my Vcore is so high. I noticed you were using 1.3v on ICH, did you find this increased your stability ? My current 4.2GHz overclock has 1.2v on IOH but only 1.1v on ICH. Being the southbridge, I didn't think the ICH would have any effect on stability but things don't always make sense when overclocking...

I'm heading out to Fry's and may pick up a 930 to play with if they are selling them yet here in Phoenix... hopefully the latest BIOS supports it, probably will since it is basically same as the 920 but with a higher multiplier. Reverted back to the 0604 BIOS because the 0702 was causing the Vcore in Turbo-V to jump to 1.6v with any attempt to change it, and only way to lower it was rebooting.  May have just been an weird thing with my setup but be careful if you use Turbo-V with 0702.


Thanks

I had a lot of problems getting it stable at 4.4 - the main problem being the QPI/DRAM core being way too high. Winding it back to the 1.325 gave me instant stability.

I need to now start winding things back to find my minimums, things like the CPU PLL and the ICH were set that high from the start.

Of note - I reseated my heatsink yesterday, more to see how the thermal paste had set it self after applying as per Noctua's instructions. I also had done a lot of work inside the case tidying it up so thought it wouldn't harm.

I ended up applying about 50% of what they specified and it is now running a couple of degrees less and the temps are a lot more evenly across the 4 cores.

The biggest thing I did though to get an additional 3-4 degrees saving was to have all four of my case side mounted zalman fans push air directly into the case, two of which are right in front of the Noctua intake.

As you'll see from my pic, the temps attained at 4.4 on air were pretty good, given the voltage when at 100% load, the max being 80c.

Are you running yours with hyperthreading on? If so, turn it off and try.


----------



## cccdjb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


also check and make sure you have your eps12+ pin plugged in. 
Do you get power on with no beep?


You just saved me a ton of headaches. "eps12+ pin plugged in ?"









I'm such a dufus. This fixed me right up. Was able to cancel my order with Newegg before it shipped.

Thank You!!!


----------



## BlueFox

*xmisery*, I'm now OC to *4.2 Ghz *per your 4.2 Ghz settings exactly.
IBT temps = 73c,69c,70c,65c with ambient = 22c.
Prime95 FFT stable also, temps = 69c,66c,67c,63c.

Thanks again for the great service in providing the OC settings.








Ed...


----------



## DOM.




----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueFox*


*xmisery*, I'm now OC to *4.2 Ghz *per your 4.2 Ghz settings exactly.
IBT temps = 73c,69c,70c,65c with ambient = 22c.
Prime95 FFT stable also, temps = 69c,66c,67c,63c.

Thanks again for the great service in providing the OC settings.








Ed...


No problemo!









I may end up trying to do one at 4.4GHz, but, i don't know if it'll be worth it. Most aircoolers will have a difficult time keeping this chip cool at such a high OC rate. Only the high-end ones and the guys on water will be able to.

@DOM: OMG! 1.544v! hehe But she's on water, so I'm sure it's staying pretty cool.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cccdjb*


You just saved me a ton of headaches. "eps12+ pin plugged in ?"









I'm such a dufus. This fixed me right up. Was able to cancel my order with Newegg before it shipped.

Thank You!!!










glad i could help, i had my doh moment on my buildup too. Stupid backwards memory channels.


----------



## Kitarist

Whats the max temp i7 920 can get


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Whats the max temp i7 920 can get


I believe it max's out at 100c.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


Hey Kyle, just though I'd let you know you haven't put me in the 4GHz plus group though I've been running @ 4.2 stable for over a week now. The cpu-z is the top one in my sig. I can go higher but I'm more determined to find the lowest core voltage I can get (xmisery has been a lot of help with that) but I might try going higher later on my DTek fusion V2 and 360 rad.


oops my bad. yeah this thread is getting a bit out of hand









i'll try my best to keep everyone's stats updated. cheers


----------



## Kitarist

I just saw a benchmark for this mobo!!! I really need to have it now!!!


----------



## BlackDragon24

Hi guys,

First post here. I'm definitely impressed with this Motherboard. Using two GTX285's and 6GB of Corsair Dominator C7 memory. BIOS template for me:

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [Auto]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [200]
PCIE Frequency [100]
DRAM Frequency [DDR3-1603Mhz]
UCLK Frequency [3609Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate [Auto]

CPU Voltage Control [Manual]
CPU Voltage [1.28125]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [1.26250]
IOH Voltage [1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage [1.50]
ICH Voltage [1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage [1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage [1.60]

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude [800mV]
CPU Clock Skew [Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew [Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

C1E Support [Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology [Enabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
A20M [Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [Disabled]





Idle temps are 38,35,38,34, with load temp under Linx max memory at 77,76,74,71.

Only tried going for 21 x 205 so far and it needs at least 1.312 vcore under load, which gets quite warm.


----------



## kckyle

i'm curious why do you have ur ratio on auto.


----------



## Riskitall84

Have any of you tried the 0702 Bios yet?

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

Im finding it to be the most stable so far.

Quote:

Thanks

I had a lot of problems getting it stable at 4.4 - the main problem being the QPI/DRAM core being way too high. Winding it back to the 1.325 gave me instant stability.

I need to now start winding things back to find my minimums, things like the CPU PLL and the ICH were set that high from the start.

Of note - I reseated my heatsink yesterday, more to see how the thermal paste had set it self after applying as per Noctua's instructions. I also had done a lot of work inside the case tidying it up so thought it wouldn't harm.

I ended up applying about 50% of what they specified and it is now running a couple of degrees less and the temps are a lot more evenly across the 4 cores.

The biggest thing I did though to get an additional 3-4 degrees saving was to have all four of my case side mounted zalman fans push air directly into the case, two of which are right in front of the Noctua intake.

As you'll see from my pic, the temps attained at 4.4 on air were pretty good, given the voltage when at 100% load, the max being 80c.

Are you running yours with hyperthreading on? If so, turn it off and try.
__________________
Did you run more than 5 passes on IBT as I would not consider that stable. At least 25 passes would be kinda stable.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
i'm curious why do you have ur ratio on auto.

Hmmm. Never changed it. Figured since it is a 920 it'll detect the multi automatically, which it does. Most of the overclocking I've done so far has been on the 20 and 21x multi so when I need to change I just disable/enable turbo. c1e and EIST are enabled, and the multi ramps from 12-21 nicely under load.

I wish there was a way to get the voltage to drop under idle when you have the voltage set manually. One of the few things I really liked about the DFI X58 board.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Have any of you tried the 0702 Bios yet?

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

Im finding it to be the most stable so far.


I'm on 0604 right now with no issues, but only 200bclk.

How do you define "most stable?"


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

I'm on 0604 right now with no issues, but only 200bclk.

How do you define "most stable?"
Using the 0702 bios my board in general seems to need less voltage accross the board.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Using the 0702 bios my board in general seems to need less voltage accross the board.


Alright I'll give it a shot. My voltage requirements are quite low with this early batch D0 920 but I'm all in favor of lower voltages. I'll see if I can drop vcore a notch or two. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Alright I'll give it a shot. My voltage requirements are quite low with this early batch D0 920 but I'm all in favor of lower voltages. I'll see if I can drop vcore a notch or two. Thanks for the info.


Give it a try may not be the same for you as all chips and boards are different but cant hurt to try it


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Using the 0702 bios my board in general seems to need less voltage accross the board.

I agree with this, i switched to 0702 and my system is alot more stable.


----------



## ekovalsky

I posted this a while back also...

At least on my setup 0702 breaks Turbo-V. Trying to change the Vcore shoots it up to 1.6v (!) and you have to reboot to get it back down. That's dangerous with air cooling, my core temps shot up to 100C instantly and I was thankful that my PSU kill switch is up front (Banchetto 101). I reverted to 0604 and this was resolved. Tried again later on with 0702, same thing so it was definitely the BIOS. I did reload system defaults each time too, so it wasn't some corrupted save data doing this. QPI/Dram and bclk control in Turbo-V were broken also, usually trying to change either would instantly lock up the computer requiring a hard reboot.

Most recent version of Turbo-V is from late 2009 so looks like a revision is badly needed. If anyone has a technical contact at Asus please let them know, I posted in their VIP forum but I don't think their people even loook at that.

Anyway if you flash to 0702 be really careful if you try to use Turbo-V, keep your hand on the kill switch if you try to change Vcore. I know it's generally better to make all changes in the BIOS but making small setting changes in Windows can save significant time.


----------



## Kitarist

Thanks for telling that


----------



## jt705

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


I posted this a while back also...

At least on my setup 0702 breaks Turbo-V. Trying to change the Vcore shoots it up to 1.6v (!)



I have the same problem...i,m going to go back to 604...Just a matter of time before some noob to fries their cpu


----------



## ekovalsky

What's the highest stable QPI clock achieved with this board ? I've tried a few settings approaching 8 MT/s but haven't been able to post.

I think a lot of my earlier instability issues had to do with an out of whack Uncore:QPI ratio (which should be 8:9 or preferably less). This is neglected to some degree in many of the i7 overclocking guides. Now that I'm setting the uncore and QPI speeds manually I'm getting fewer BSODs on lower voltages... a lot of them were clearly from clocking errors rather than inadequate Vcore or QPI/Dram voltage as I had thought. If you may be in this situation read here.


----------



## quentin

Anyone know of a place where I can buy accessories for this board from? I noticed the asus online store doesn't carry any parts for the P6X58D...only the P6T.

http://www.overclock.net/wanted/6725...cessories.html


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quentin*


Anyone know of a place where I can buy accessories for this board from? I noticed the asus online store doesn't carry any parts for the P6X58D...only the P6T.

http://www.overclock.net/wanted/6725...cessories.html


I noticed your sig rig using water cooling. I'm guessing you're looking for some water blocks for this board? I stumbled across this site, which seems pretty cool. You basically choose your motherboard, in which I selected the P6X58D, and it lists out a bunch of different blocks you can get which are compatible with this board. Might be of interest to you? Worth a look at least..

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/


----------



## quentin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


I noticed your sig rig using water cooling. I'm guessing you're looking for some water blocks for this board? I stumbled across this site, which seems pretty cool. You basically choose your motherboard, in which I selected the P6X58D, and it lists out a bunch of different blocks you can get which are compatible with this board. Might be of interest to you? Worth a look at least..

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/


No, I need the stock accessories that come with the board. Namely the rear I/O port...


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quentin*


No, I need the stock accessories that come with the board. Namely the rear I/O port...


Ahh okay. Yeah, I tried searching for that stuff too and no dice. If I stumble across a place, I'll post it here and have it linked to the 1st post for convenience.


----------



## quentin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Ahh okay. Yeah, I tried searching for that stuff too and no dice. If I stumble across a place, I'll post it here and have it linked to the 1st post for convenience.


Thank you sir!

Yeah it's damn near impossible to find. I'm going to call up the accessories department tomorrow to see what they can do for me. Probably going to cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quentin* 
No, I need the stock accessories that come with the board. Namely the rear I/O port...

let me guess. you brought the open box one?


----------



## sora1607

Yea if you bought an open box item you're just gonna have to suck it up







I don't think you can get it unless you beg Asus somehow lol


----------



## 00Smurf

I've retired the 920 for a i975. Runs so much smoother at 4.2 than the 920. Haven't wanted to push it yet as i'm just happy to have everything work.







On a side note I can't fit my msi 260 gtx in the case with the x-fired 5870's because my power supply is too tall damn cpx form factor. But I love the 1000 watts it gives out now.

Oh an..

New parts added: I975 extreme, 120gb ocz verttex turbo, 300gb velociraptor, lifecam cinema 720p, 2 more w2486l LG LED monitors and upgraded to a cp-1000 powersupply.


----------



## Ew1029

Hey smurf thanks for posting these. Are you using the usb adapter piece for the front panel connection? Its a little blue adapter.

And jesus man, we have the same bluray/dvd drive too! Are you stalking me?


----------



## 00Smurf

I was using it, but it took it made my cable to tight the way i ran it. I also had to remove it because it stood up too tall and would block my 3rd pcie slot. I had bought a msi gtx oc to put in there to run phys-x but its a double slot cooler and because the cp psu series is non standard atx I can;t fit it in the last slot.







I have to find a single slot GPu to run for phys-X any ideas?

I think I ordered first so your stalking me.







I have more stickers lol.


----------



## Kitarist

What are you temps with the H50 i'm thinking about buying it. And is it loud? (fan)


----------



## 00Smurf

It is very quiet I'm at low to mid 60's @ full load on my 920 oc to 4.2 ghz, with the 975 i'm at 55 on full load.

I have an extra one.


----------



## Ew1029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


I was using it, but it took it made my cable to tight the way i ran it. I also had to remove it because it stood up too tall and would block my 3rd pcie slot. I had bought a msi gtx oc to put in there to run phys-x but its a double slot cooler and because the cp psu series is non standard atx I can;t fit it in the last slot.







I have to find a single slot GPu to run for phys-X any ideas?

I think I ordered first so your stalking me.







I have more stickers lol.


Ok so I just tried connecting the front panel usb's (from the antec 1200) to the USB pin connectors again, trying both pin connectors with and without the adaptor. Still unable to post with it connected. So either the pin connectors are bad on the board or the usb connection from the case's front panel is bad.Now I know its the case because the "add-on" USB adapter thing (came with the MB, has 2 extra USB ports and an eSATA port, and fits into the back case slots) works when connected to the MB but the front panel stuff does not work. Which sucks cause now i have to reach under my desk and behind the PC to hook up any flash drives or plug in my iPhone cable.
















Front panel USB cable

Anyways, everything else works like a dream. My CPU fan and thermal paste comes tomorrow. I'll be overclocking then, hopefully to at least 3.6ghz. And I'll make sure to get some pics and post them here! So then you can see your (almost) twin PC, Smurf.


----------



## Kitarist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


It is very quiet I'm at low to mid 60's @ full load on my 920 oc to 4.2 ghz, with the 975 i'm at 55 on full load.

I have an extra one.










Wow thats amazing!!! I thought you get much higher temps with it.

Anyway does it come with a fan or do you have to buy your own? Also if it does are you using the stock fan?

Thanks!!!


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ew1029*


Ok so I just tried connecting the front panel usb's (from the antec 1200) to the USB pin connectors again, trying both pin connectors with and without the adaptor. Still unable to post with it connected. So either the pin connectors are bad on the board or the usb connection from the case's front panel is bad.Now I know its the case because the "add-on" USB adapter thing (came with the MB, has 2 extra USB ports and an eSATA port, and fits into the back case slots) works when connected to the MB but the front panel stuff does not work. Which sucks cause now i have to reach under my desk and behind the PC to hook up any flash drives or plug in my iPhone cable.
















Front panel USB cable

Anyways, everything else works like a dream. My CPU fan and thermal paste comes tomorrow. I'll be overclocking then, hopefully to at least 3.6ghz. And I'll make sure to get some pics and post them here! So then you can see your (almost) twin PC, Smurf.


Damn that sucks, antec quality is impeccable, maybe try removing the front panel header from the case and seeing if there is a short anywhere? could be just a frayed cable. Glad its mostly working for you. I am finally 100% completely stable. Phew its been a journey.

You should be able to pull 4.2 easily or at least 4 outta your chip. Can;t wait too see what the "Hellkite Sibling" can do. On a side note if you don;t like your cooler, I have an extra h50 and an antec cp-850 (which only fits in 1 of 3 cases (p183,p193,1200) also a 920 that does 4.2 confirmed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*

Quote:



Originally Posted by 00Smurf View Post
It is very quiet I'm at low to mid 60's @ full load on my 920 oc to 4.2 ghz, with the 975 i'm at 55 on full load.

I have an extra one.


Wow thats amazing!!! I thought you get much higher temps with it.

Anyway does it come with a fan or do you have to buy your own? Also if it does are you using the stock fan?

Thanks!!!


Yes it comes with a fan, I am using the stock fan and a stock ccase fan that came with the 1200 to get these temps.


----------



## Ew1029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


Damn that sucks, antec quality is impeccable, maybe try removing the front panel header from the case and seeing if there is a short anywhere? could be just a frayed cable. Glad its mostly working for you. I am finally 100% completely stable. Phew its been a journey.

You should be able to pull 4.2 easily or at least 4 outta your chip. Can;t wait too see what the "Hellkite Sibling" can do. On a side note if you don;t like your cooler, I have an extra h50 and an antec cp-850 (which only fits in 1 of 3 cases (p183,p193,1200) also a 920 that does 4.2 confirmed.

Yes it comes with a fan, I am using the stock fan and a stock ccase fan that came with the 1200 to get these temps.


Once I get annoyed enough with not having the front usb ports working, I will try checking that out. I'm too lazy right now.







I will try to run maybe 3.8 or 4ghz, but I am running all air and I don't want to push it too far. The h50 is water cooling right? I will see how my air CPU fan works out and maybe I will take you up on that. And the antec, hmmm I would love a modular PSU.... but damn I've spent a lot in the past couple weeks. lol


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ew1029*


Once I get annoyed enough with not having the front usb ports working, I will try checking that out. I'm too lazy right now.







I will try to run maybe 3.8 or 4ghz, but I am running all air and I don't want to push it too far. The h50 is water cooling right? I will see how my air CPU fan works out and maybe I will take you up on that. And the antec, hmmm I would love a modular PSU.... but damn I've spent a lot in the past couple weeks. lol


Yup the h50 is the same thing that i am running, it is a self contained cooling unit, the cp-850 is the best psu you can get for the money hands down. I'm running its big brother the cp-1000. Lol it'd make them even more similar.

Maybe if your lucky you can swap the usb ports from the back plate onto the front mount ones, I will take mine off and see if they can be exchanged or swapped out. I have about 20 or 30 of those usb dongle things from various mobo's over the years.

i could even sli you as i have the msi gtx 260 oc, that won't fit.

Best psu for the money for the antec 1200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...024&Tpk=cp-850

Best Cooler hands down imo for the money
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=corsair%20h50

Best 260gtx board?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-464-_-Product


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


It is very quiet I'm at low to mid 60's @ full load on my 920 oc to 4.2 ghz, with the 975 i'm at 55 on full load.

I have an extra one.










That's pretty damn cool. What voltage? I'm just curious because most reviews I've seen the H50 can't keep up with a lapped TRUE120 with push/pull, and my temps are in the mid 70's at the same speeds.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
Yup the h50 is the same thing that i am running, it is a self contained cooling unit, the cp-850 is the best psu you can get for the money hands down. I'm running its big brother the cp-1000. Lol it'd make them even more similar.

Maybe if your lucky you can swap the usb ports from the back plate onto the front mount ones, I will take mine off and see if they can be exchanged or swapped out. I have about 20 or 30 of those usb dongle things from various mobo's over the years.

i could even sli you as i have the msi gtx 260 oc, that won't fit.

Best psu for the money for the antec 1200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...024&Tpk=cp-850

Best Cooler hands down imo for the money
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=corsair%20h50

Best 260gtx board?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-464-_-Product

oh come on!. you just have to show that psu AFTER i dropped 140 on my corsair 850 tx.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Anybody measured actual voltages like vcore, qpi and dram on the board physically with a DMM? Does anyone know where these measuring points on the board are located? I'm curious because the BIOS values often differ quite dramatically from the actual values from board to board.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Anybody measured actual voltages like vcore, qpi and dram on the board physically with a DMM? Does anyone know where these measuring points on the board are located? I'm curious because the BIOS values often differ quite dramatically from the actual values from board to board.


you should ask xmisery or one of the more overclocking savvy members here









now on another note. i'm going to micro center this weekend and see if can pick up a H50 hydro cooler +3 sycthe gentle typhoon for top exhaust fan.


----------



## 00Smurf

Love the unlocked multiplier.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1029764


----------



## kckyle

lmao, 4.8ghz with a corsair h50 at 1.5v. what temps are you getting.


----------



## Robilar

I doubt it matters. Lets see him run prime with our without HT. The H50 cannot handle those kind of temps.

CPU-Z screenshots without prime or linpack backup are pretty much useless.


----------



## cccdjb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jt705*


I have the same problem...i,m going to go back to 604...Just a matter of time before some noob to fries their cpu


0702 and 0 problems.

I make ALL changes through the BIOS.

Virtualization Tech - Disabled

I'm running 4.4Ghz on a i7 920 D0. Working on fine tuning the voltages. Have had some BSOD's running Prime95. core temps up to 85*C, but was running HT. Going to try without HT on.

Going to run Intel Burn Test and see where that puts me as well.

All on air for now.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I doubt it matters. Lets see him run prime with our without HT. The H50 cannot handle those kind of temps.

CPU-Z screenshots without prime or linpack backup are pretty much useless.

will you settle for intel burn test v2?


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


will you settle for intel burn test v2?



I would say 50 passes of IBT then run Prime 95 small FFT to generate max heat then run Blend for 8Hrs+ only then would OCN class it as stable but with HT on you are gonna hit temps that your prob not gonna like.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cccdjb*


0702 and 0 problems.

I make ALL changes through the BIOS.

Virtualization Tech - Disabled

I'm running 4.4Ghz on a i7 920 D0. Working on fine tuning the voltages. Have had some BSOD's running Prime95. core temps up to 85*C, but was running HT. Going to try without HT on.

Going to run Intel Burn Test and see where that puts me as well.

All on air for now.


The one thing im picking up in this thread is the use of IBT only. IBT will not prove stability alone. You should run 50 passes + then Prime 95.

Most of my overclocks can pass 100+ passes of IBT and fail Prime 95


----------



## Dustmite

Why are there 2 crossfire bridges on xmisery's picture? Just curiouse.

I'm going to try and find a camera to take a pic of my comp.
I haven't OC'ed yet. "kinda scared to, and not shure if I can. "
But mysetup looks just like his sorta.

Corsair 800D case
ASUS P6X58D Premium
I7 920 SLBEJ
Corsair H50
2x XFX HD 5770 1GB XXX series
Corsair 6Gig XMS3 " TR3x6G1600C7 "
Corsair 128 GB SSD Drive.
Scythe ULTRA KAZE 120 Fans "I was wanting to use them pushpull on the H50, Screws not long enouph so there in the case now. (LOUD)"
Thermaltake TR2 RX 850W PSU
WD 1T HHD
HP Blueray Combo
Logitech G19 Keyboard
Logitech G500 Mouse
3X ASUS VH236H Black 23" (Eyefinity)


----------



## JamezMcQueen

ok count me in


----------



## JamezMcQueen




----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
The one thing im picking up in this thread is the use of IBT only. IBT will not prove stability alone. You should run 50 passes + then Prime 95.

Most of my overclocks can pass 100+ passes of IBT and fail Prime 95

If you can pass hyperpi 32M x 8, 20 passes of Linx 5200MB memory (for 6GB configs), 8 hours of prime95 blend, followed by 3dmark and pcmark vantage, you are stable for 99.9% of the crap you are going to do, IMHO. Any higher level of stressing for a desktop computer is unnecessary, at least for me.

However I do understand that everyone has a different definition of stable, so....


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

If you can pass hyperpi 32M x 8, 20 passes of Linx 5200MB memory (for 6GB configs), 8 hours of prime95 blend, followed by 3dmark and pcmark vantage, you are stable for 99.9% of the crap you are going to do, IMHO. Any higher level of stressing for a desktop computer is unnecessary, at least for me.

However I do understand that everyone has a different definition of stable, so....
I agree each to there own but you see it so many times on OCN where an overclock passes one stress test and it is called stable by the user, then a week later a thread opens 'why has my PC just bluescreened?'


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cccdjb* 
0702 and 0 problems.

I make ALL changes through the BIOS.

Virtualization Tech - Disabled

I'm running 4.4Ghz on a i7 920 D0. Working on fine tuning the voltages. Have had some BSOD's running Prime95. core temps up to 85*C, but was running HT. Going to try without HT on.

Going to run Intel Burn Test and see where that puts me as well.

All on air for now.

If you avoid Turbo-V the 0702 BIOS is fine. I generally make changes through the BIOS too, but Turbo-V is useful in fine tuning for maximum bclk and lowest voltages. Mostly it saves time and reboots. Hopefully a revised version that works with the new BIOS will be available soon.

With HT on I can get 4.2GHz stable with P95 blend and IBT "very high", both running eight threeds, with Vcore 1.36v. To get even 4.3GHz stable a Vcore of more than 1.4v is needed and temps start getting very high. I can boot into Win7 with 4.4GHz but didn't even bother trying to stabilize it...

With HT off, temps drop over 10C and any given frequency requires nearly 0.05v less to be stable.

Good luck with your overclock.


----------



## Pheros

I should be receiving my 930 soon, all that's left to get is my new case/case fans/fan controller. I'm hoping with this VenX I'll be able to hit 4.2 and keep temps in the mid-70s. Should be a couple weeks before I'm up and running so we'll see.

I'm a little nervous about OC'ing on this board, as I've never OC'd an i7 before. I've been reading the guides that have been posted, so hopefully I'll be able to get a working OC in that range.

What is the general consensus on the best BIOS? I was wanting to do that before I even install OS just to get it out of the way. It seems to be either 0702 or 0604. Is TurboV really that helpful? (I'm not even sure that I know what it is)


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



What is the general consensus on the best BIOS? I was wanting to do that before I even install OS just to get it out of the way. It seems to be either 0702 or 0604. Is TurboV really that helpful? (I'm not even sure that I know what it is)


Well im for the latest bios as im not really a software overclocker as I find it to be very inacurate a lot of the time. Everyone on OCN will say overclock from the bios









Quote:



I'm a little nervous about OC'ing on this board, as I've never OC'd an i7 before. I've been reading the guides that have been posted, so hopefully I'll be able to get a working OC in that range


.

Dont be worrying bro thats what were here for


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


I agree each to there own but you see it so many times on OCN where an overclock passes one stress test and it is called stable by the user, then a week later a thread opens 'why has my PC just bluescreened?'


I hear you. I can't tell you how many times I've had my pc where I thought it was stable, only to have it crap out on me in a test like pcmark vantage. It used to be more prevalent in the x48 days but still happens now. In the end it all comes down to what you use your pc for. I will say that so far with this board, if it passes prime95 blend for 8 hours it'll pass anything I throw at it. But I haven't really pushed it yet.

I'm still curious if anyone can comment on the voltage measuring points on the board (if there are any), and if they have measured cpu, qpi and dram voltages physically with a DMM.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheros*


I should be receiving my 930 soon, all that's left to get is my new case/case fans/fan controller. I'm hoping with this VenX I'll be able to hit 4.2 and keep temps in the mid-70s. Should be a couple weeks before I'm up and running so we'll see.

I'm a little nervous about OC'ing on this board, as I've never OC'd an i7 before. I've been reading the guides that have been posted, so hopefully I'll be able to get a working OC in that range.

What is the general consensus on the best BIOS? I was wanting to do that before I even install OS just to get it out of the way. It seems to be either 0702 or 0604. Is TurboV really that helpful? (I'm not even sure that I know what it is)


If your chip will do 4.2 it should be possible to do it in the mid 70's, but most likely in a push pull conifg with decent fans ~60-70cfm and good case airflow. My chip with the true120 lapped with push/pull scythe s-flex f fans runs 21 x 200 with cores at 77,76,74,71 under load linx max memory. The venomous x is supposed to be a couple of degrees cooler. So its possible







But make sure your case has really good airflow.


----------



## Pheros

Yeah I'll be using a VenX with SFlex-F's push/pull. When I first start the OC, should I take small jumps like 3.0 -> 3.2 -> 3.3? Or just do some baseline settings @ 3.6 and see how it goes??

I'm also a little confused about "clock skew" and how memory is affected by overclocking on these newer setups. When I oc'd my current rig I just set the memory up with all of its stock settings and oc'd my cpu from there.

I'm one of those ocd people that have to know what everything is


----------



## BlackDragon24

I have not had to adjust clock skews at all, up to 4.2ghz and 200 bclk. I did notice the OP had adjusted his even for milder overclocks, so perhaps he can comment.

My rule is to bump the bclk with intervals of 10 at stock voltages and run 15min of prime blend until I hit the point I can't do it anymore, then backoff and start fiddling with settings.


----------



## Pheros

Cool cool....I'm wayyy too excited to get this thing finally built. I'm going to feel like a kid on Christmas morning when the rest of these parts get delivered.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



I have not had to adjust clock skews at all, up to 4.2ghz and 200 bclk. I did notice the OP had adjusted his even for milder overclocks, so perhaps he can comment.

My rule is to bump the bclk with intervals of 10 at stock voltages and run 15min of prime blend until I hit the point I can't do it anymore, then backoff and start fiddling with settings.


Exact same method I use


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheros*


Yeah I'll be using a VenX with SFlex-F's push/pull. When I first start the OC, should I take small jumps like 3.0 -> 3.2 -> 3.3? Or just do some baseline settings @ 3.6 and see how it goes??

I'm also a little confused about "clock skew" and how memory is affected by overclocking on these newer setups. When I oc'd my current rig I just set the memory up with all of its stock settings and oc'd my cpu from there.

I'm one of those ocd people that have to know what everything is










If you're getting a 930 I'd just start at 3.6 or even 3.8GHz. I've played with a few D0 steppings and they all have been able to 3.8GHz on stock volts. You'll encounter a "wall" beyond that where relatively large voltage increases will be needed for higher frequencies. Depending on how you made out on the CPU lottery, it may be higher or lower. I've yet to get a chip that goes beyond 4.2GHz (HT on) on good air cooling, specifically a Noctua NH-D14, that would be reasonable to run 24/7.

You'll have lots of fun learning the intricacies of i7 overclocking, at least if you don't get a gem chip that makes it easy. Some suggestions, after going the bclk raises at stock volts and you start manipulating frequencies and volts:

IOH, ICH, CPU PLL, skew, diff amplitude etc. don't make dramatic differences. Keep them at stock, except for IOH which you may want to bump to 1.2v. Playing with these may help you stabilize your overclock once you are already close to stable. QPI PLL seems to be a useful setting but sadly the P6X58D doesn't let you change it, would be a nice addition in a future BIOS release.

Prime 95 small FFT is good for confirming sufficient Vcore to run at a particular frequency, once you know the QPI/Dram (Vtt) is okay.

Prime 95 large FFT is good for checking stability of the Uncore & QPI bus ratio and QPI/Dram (Vtt) voltage, once you know Vcore is okay.

Keep the Uncore:QPI ratio at 8:9 or below. Using the 2:8 multiplier and 200 bclk, settings of 3200Mhz uncore QPI=7.2 MT/s seem pretty stable to me. Expect lots of non-voltage related BSODs if you go higher than 8:9... If you have DDR3-1333 or don't mind running your faster DDR3 at 1200-1300MHz, you can use the 2:6 ratio and go below 8:9, and at the same time you can likely reduce your DRAM timings and latencies.

Use IBT (8 threads, very high or max) for 25 passes AND prime95 blend for 8+ hrs to confirm stability, once you think you are there! Not both at the same time, do IBT first then P95; P95 seems better at catching errors but can take much longer to produce them. If you can pass both of these, you're ready for reliable 24/7 use and shouldn't get any unexpected hardware-fault BSODs.


----------



## Wikidboo

Hey Guys,

Back again...finally got mine up to 4.2ghz using Xmisery's settings, the only difference is I had to bump the cpu voltage to 1.2475 for it to be stable. Don't think I'll be pushing it any further. Cheer's XM for the posted settings.


----------



## Kitarist

Nice


----------



## pfran42

Is it possible to set up a RAID array while in AHCI mode on this motherboard? I just bought a Crucial 64 GB SSD to compliment my original one and I had to set SATA mode to RAID in order to build the array. My I/O benchmarks were horrible so I did some research and I decided to run Sanitary Erase on both of the disks and reload my C: image. I want the hot swap feature that AHCI provides and I was under the impression that you could build a RAID0 array when in AHCI mode. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lrs3329

can add me to the list


----------



## cccdjb

So, been tweaking on this thing with some help from the source I got it from, and it seems stable enought for me.

I have attached results below for: IBT - High 50 passes, Prime95 Blend 8 hrs, and HyperPi 32M - 8 passes (this being the final).

I will run 3DMark Vantage, and PCMark Vantage when I swap my new rig in place of where my main system is now. (right now it's on the floor in the Family Room not hooked up to the router)

These are the settings I am running.

_Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [*21.0*]
BCLK Frequency [*210*]
PCIE Frequency [100]
QPI Link Data Rate [*7579 MT/s*]

CPU Voltage Control [Manual]
CPU Voltage [*1.45625*]
CPU PLL Voltage [*1.88*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.35*]
IOH Voltage [*1.20*]
IOH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
ICH Voltage [*1.30*]
ICH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage [*1.72*]

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Clock Skew [Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Enabled]
IOH Clock Skew [Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Enabled]

C1E Support [*Disabled*]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [*Disabled*]
CPU TM Function [*Disabled*]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology [Disabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
A20M [Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [*Disabled*]_

(Maybe the temps and votages are too high for some of you, but it seems to be very stable.)

BTW - Does this get me into the 4GHz club?


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cccdjb* 
So, been tweaking on this thing with some help from the source I got it from, and it seems stable enought for me.

I have attached results below for: IBT - High 50 passes, Prime95 Blend 8 hrs, and HyperPi 32M - 8 passes (this being the final).

I will run 3DMark Vantage, and PCMark Vantage when I swap my new rig in place of where my main system is now. (right now it's on the floor in the Family Room not hooked up to the router)

These are the settings I am running.

_Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [*21.0*]
BCLK Frequency [*210*]
PCIE Frequency [100]
QPI Link Data Rate [*7579 MT/s*]

CPU Voltage Control [Manual]
CPU Voltage [*1.45625*]
CPU PLL Voltage [*1.88*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.35*]
IOH Voltage [*1.20*]
IOH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
ICH Voltage [*1.30*]
ICH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage [*1.72*]

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Clock Skew [Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Enabled]
IOH Clock Skew [Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Enabled]

C1E Support [*Disabled*]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [*Disabled*]
CPU TM Function [*Disabled*]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology [Disabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
A20M [Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [*Disabled*]_

(Maybe the temps and votages are too high for some of you, but it seems to be very stable.)

BTW - Does this get me into the 4GHz club?

CPU Voltage [1.45625] kind of high , mine is set to 1.3 @ 4.4Ghz .you have a (D0) stepping ?


----------



## cccdjb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EaglePC* 
CPU Voltage [1.45625] kind of high , mine is set to 1.3 @ 4.4Ghz .you have a (D0) stepping ?

Yeah, I'm going to start working the voltage down from here. See how far down I can get and still be stable. It seems pretty solid at this point though. Especially for what I will be using it for.

Are you running yours at 4.4? I notice it says 4.2 in your sig.

Gold (D0) stepping 5, I think. Hand picked by my source.

what chip are you running?


----------



## d0gZpAw

you guys must be very attached to your P6X58D motherboards! I offered up my Rampage II Extreme for a P6X58D a week ago, but I got no offers and settled for a P6T Deluxe V2.. the Premium looks like a great board, too.


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cccdjb*


Yeah, I'm going to start working the voltage down from here. See how far down I can get and still be stable. It seems pretty solid at this point though. Especially for what I will be using it for.

Are you running yours at 4.4? I notice it says 4.2 in your sig.

Gold (D0) stepping 5, I think. Hand picked by my source.

what chip are you running?


same chip as you stepping 5 ,yea i like keeping it @4.2Ghz / 4.4Ghz was a test and worries me tp keep it there.


----------



## EaglePC

This Sux ,Slide my MB out to repair something and forgot to disconnect a fan and it broke the plastic tab off the fan connector circle in yellow in picture anywhere i can get one of these to replace it


----------



## HomeTeam

Hello to all. I completed my first PC build in 5 years last night with the P6X58D. It went fairly well all things considered, primarily due the info in this forum. I just want to thank you all for providing such useful info. Here's the build:

Cooler Master HAF 932
ASUS P6X58D
I7 920 D0
Corsair H50 Cooler
Corsair CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 - 6G DDR3 1600
Corsair CMPSU-850HX
2 x 1T WD Caviar Black (WD1001FALS) - RAID 0
ASUS 5870 - EAH5870/2DIS/1GD5
Windows 7 Pro - 64 bit
8x LG - BlueRay Reader/16x DVD ReWriter
22x LG - DVD/CD ReWriter

I'll get some pics once I clean up the cabling some.

The only problem I ran into during the build was with the motherboard. Once I had the system all together and powered it on it wouldn't POST. All fans powered up but nothing else, not even a PC beep. The RAM LED on board stayed solid red. Pressing the MemOk button just reset the board. I began to sweat motherboard/memory incompatable problem, or bad RAM, or DOA motherboard. I tried booting with one DIMM at a time but with the same result.

In the motherboard manual of all places, I found a recommendation to clear the CMOS, but without any instructions on how to do so. I took a somewhat educated guess that if I popped out the CMOS battery the CMOS will go blank. It worked. I rebooted with the motherboard support CD in one of the drives, and I'm assuming it found and pulled a new BIOS image off the CD. Things went pretty smoothly from there on, but this little issue set me back 3 or 4 hours, and caused much handringing, and swear words.

I'm thinking the BIOS image was corrupt????? and curious if anyone else has experienced anything like this.

I've been planning/spec'ing-out and acquiring the hardware for this build for about a month. Once I settled on the hardware I wanted I scoured all sites for the best prices of course. To my surprise, MicroCenter had the best prices on several items:

I7 920 - $200
HAF 932 - $127
1T WD Caviar Black (WD1001FALS) - $100

That processor price was best I found by $85.

This things been up and running for about 10 hrs now and so far I've been very impressed the H50. I'll start trying some OC in a week or so and will be tapping into the info here once again.


----------



## Pheros

Thanks so much for the info! We'll see how it turns out. I'll probably end up doing 2 different BIOS profiles, one for HT and one without HT. I'll probably be able to maintain 21-22C ambients, and with the VenX and push/pull, I'm hoping I'll be able to keep temps in check. I heard some of these 930's that while they OC great, they like to run a little hot.

We'll see. I'll be sure to come back and post some pictures + results as I OC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


If you're getting a 930 I'd just start at 3.6 or even 3.8GHz. I've played with a few D0 steppings and they all have been able to 3.8GHz on stock volts. You'll encounter a "wall" beyond that where relatively large voltage increases will be needed for higher frequencies. Depending on how you made out on the CPU lottery, it may be higher or lower. I've yet to get a chip that goes beyond 4.2GHz (HT on) on good air cooling, specifically a Noctua NH-D14, that would be reasonable to run 24/7.

You'll have lots of fun learning the intricacies of i7 overclocking, at least if you don't get a gem chip that makes it easy. Some suggestions, after going the bclk raises at stock volts and you start manipulating frequencies and volts:

IOH, ICH, CPU PLL, skew, diff amplitude etc. don't make dramatic differences. Keep them at stock, except for IOH which you may want to bump to 1.2v. Playing with these may help you stabilize your overclock once you are already close to stable. QPI PLL seems to be a useful setting but sadly the P6X58D doesn't let you change it, would be a nice addition in a future BIOS release.

Prime 95 small FFT is good for confirming sufficient Vcore to run at a particular frequency, once you know the QPI/Dram (Vtt) is okay.

Prime 95 large FFT is good for checking stability of the Uncore & QPI bus ratio and QPI/Dram (Vtt) voltage, once you know Vcore is okay.

Keep the Uncore:QPI ratio at 8:9 or below. Using the 2:8 multiplier and 200 bclk, settings of 3200Mhz uncore QPI=7.2 MT/s seem pretty stable to me. Expect lots of non-voltage related BSODs if you go higher than 8:9... If you have DDR3-1333 or don't mind running your faster DDR3 at 1200-1300MHz, you can use the 2:6 ratio and go below 8:9, and at the same time you can likely reduce your DRAM timings and latencies.

Use IBT (8 threads, very high or max) for 25 passes AND prime95 blend for 8+ hrs to confirm stability, once you think you are there! Not both at the same time, do IBT first then P95; P95 seems better at catching errors but can take much longer to produce them. If you can pass both of these, you're ready for reliable 24/7 use and shouldn't get any unexpected hardware-fault BSODs.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EaglePC*


This Sux ,Slide my MB out to repair something and forgot to disconnect a fan and it broke the plastic tab off the fan connector circle in yellow in picture anywhere i can get one of these to replace it










i think you can bring that to a tech shop where they can solder on a new one. either that or send it back to asus and get charged 20-30 bucks? not really sure how much, just a guesstimate.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeTeam*


Hello to all. I completed my first PC build in 5 years last night with the P6X58D. It went fairly well all things considered, primarily due the info in this forum. I just want to thank you all for providing such useful info. Here's the build:

Cooler Master HAF 932
ASUS P6X58D
I7 920 D0
Corsair H50 Cooler
Corsair CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 - 6G DDR3 1600
Corsair CMPSU-850HX
2 x 1T WD Caviar Black (WD1001FALS) - RAID 0
ASUS 5870 - EAH5870/2DIS/1GD5
Windows 7 Pro - 64 bit
8x LG - BlueRay Reader/16x DVD ReWriter
22x LG - DVD/CD ReWriter

I'll get some pics once I clean up the cabling some.

The only problem I ran into during the build was with the motherboard. Once I had the system all together and powered it on it wouldn't POST. All fans powered up but nothing else, not even a PC beep. The RAM LED on board stayed solid red. Pressing the MemOk button just reset the board. I began to sweat motherboard/memory incompatable problem, or bad RAM, or DOA motherboard. I tried booting with one DIMM at a time but with the same result.

In the motherboard manual of all places, I found a recommendation to clear the CMOS, but without any instructions on how to do so. I took a somewhat educated guess that if I popped out the CMOS battery the CMOS will go blank. It worked. I rebooted with the motherboard support CD in one of the drives, and I'm assuming it found and pulled a new BIOS image off the CD. Things went pretty smoothly from there on, but this little issue set me back 3 or 4 hours, and caused much handringing, and swear words.

I'm thinking the BIOS image was corrupt????? and curious if anyone else has experienced anything like this.

I've been planning/spec'ing-out and acquiring the hardware for this build for about a month. Once I settled on the hardware I wanted I scoured all sites for the best prices of course. To my surprise, MicroCenter had the best prices on several items:

I7 920 - $200
HAF 932 - $127
1T WD Caviar Black (WD1001FALS) - $100

That processor price was best I found by $85.

This things been up and running for about 10 hrs now and so far I've been very impressed the H50. I'll start trying some OC in a week or so and will be tapping into the info here once again.


same thing happened to me upon start up, but i know the chance of being a beta user when the board only been out a day when i brought it. just pop off the battery and wah la


----------



## cccdjb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeTeam*


The only problem I ran into during the build was with the motherboard. Once I had the system all together and powered it on it wouldn't POST. All fans powered up but nothing else, not even a PC beep. The RAM LED on board stayed solid red. Pressing the MemOk button just reset the board. I began to sweat motherboard/memory incompatable problem, or bad RAM, or DOA motherboard. I tried booting with one DIMM at a time but with the same result.


I had the same problem. Make sure you have the 8 pin EPS 12+ power connected. Look it up in the book. So you should have two different power cables going to the MB.

00SMURF pointed this out to me. Saved me alot of headaches.


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EaglePC* 
This Sux ,Slide my MB out to repair something and forgot to disconnect a fan and it broke the plastic tab off the fan connector circle in yellow in picture anywhere i can get one of these to replace it









It shouldn't hurt anything. They're just "keyed" to make sure that you put the fan connector on correctly. If there's still a piece to guide you, so you know which direction to insert the fan connector, you're fine. Why try to unsolder and replace it? You'll just increase the chance that it'll get screwed up







and sending it back to Asus to be repaired will be expensive and take a while.


----------



## tvick47

I haz one







And I'm technically at 4.01Ghz and looking to go higher









Will post pics in a few minutes


----------



## tvick47

Here's the pics


































http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1033996


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I was skimming through this thread and thought it was worth pointing out:

_(I've double posted this temporarily as I feel its important for prospective buyers with multiple graphic card configs to be aware of this)._

"Intel's X58-Express chipset receives 32 total PCI-Express link lanes, but when you consider that the *SATA6G and SuperSpeed USB 3.0 take up to six PCI-E lanes* there's only one place to borrow them from: graphics. *With the Marvell and NEC controllers enabled* in a single card configuration there are still sixteen link-lanes remaining for PCI-Express graphics bandwidth, which is more than enough, but *a dual-card set would be reduced to 16+8 since these controllers require the remainder*"

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=450&Itemid=69

From the Benchmark Reviews article

I was considering picking up this board until I read that. *No full 16x16x lanes for Crossfire or SLI* (tri-fire or tri-sli fares even worse) unless you *disable* the SATA6G and SuperSpeed USB 3.0 controllers (essentially the two main reasons to get this board over the prior generation X58 boards).

I have to say, not impressed. Could Asus not have added something similar to an NF200 chipset to provide more lanes for full graphics bandwidth?

For single GPU users, this is moot though.
__________________


All the boards that had Sata and USB 3 seemed to have this same scenario, at least of the ones I was considering buying. Still, 16x 8x wouldn't bottleneck anything sufficiently except two 5970s. With Fermi, it MAY have an effect though I doubt it would be noticeable. I could eb completely wrong, however.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I was skimming through this thread and thought it was worth pointing out:

_(I've double posted this temporarily as I feel its important for prospective buyers with multiple graphic card configs to be aware of this)._

"Intel's X58-Express chipset receives 32 total PCI-Express link lanes, but when you consider that the *SATA6G and SuperSpeed USB 3.0 take up to six PCI-E lanes* there's only one place to borrow them from: graphics. *With the Marvell and NEC controllers enabled* in a single card configuration there are still sixteen link-lanes remaining for PCI-Express graphics bandwidth, which is more than enough, but *a dual-card set would be reduced to 16+8 since these controllers require the remainder*"

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=450&Itemid=69

From the Benchmark Reviews article

I was considering picking up this board until I read that. *No full 16x16x lanes for Crossfire or SLI* (tri-fire or tri-sli fares even worse) unless you *disable* the SATA6G and SuperSpeed USB 3.0 controllers (essentially the two main reasons to get this board over the prior generation X58 boards).

I have to say, not impressed. Could Asus not have added something similar to an NF200 chipset to provide more lanes for full graphics bandwidth?

For single GPU users, this is moot though.
__________________

There isn't a single game available today (well maybe crysis) that you would notice a difference in. Maybe in a benchmark, but even then, doubtful. If you are looking to set graphics benchmarks records you aren't buying this board anyways. NF200 chips get hot and often lower performance.

I knew going in the SATA 3.0 was a gimmick (maybe it'll work well with SSD's designed to run off of it), but the USB 3.0 will be well worth it when the slew of USB external drives and flash drives that utilize it hit the market.

I'll be curious to see the specs for the RAMPAGE III coming out.


----------



## ekovalsky

You can set the PCIe lanes in bios to x16/x16/x1 or x16/x8/x8. The board is likely using the remaining IOH PCIe lanes (3 or 4) for USB3 & SATA6, which translates to 1.5-2GB/s bandwidth. This is no different than the add-on PCIe cards with USB3 and SATA6, except it doesn't take up a slot. While it's obviously insufficient to support multiple USB3 or SATA6devices at their maximum potential speed...

Consider the existing situation with the ICH10R: six SATA3 ports, 12 USB2 ports, gigabit LAN connect, and six PCIe lanes all have to share the DMI bus of 2 GB/s! Personally I don't see Intel offering native USB3 & SATA6 support with an "X68" or "ICH11R" since it would be a major redesign -- adding lots of IOH PCIe lanes and/or vastly increasing the DMI bandwidth. And for what ? Maybe some USB3 devices will catch on this year, like external hard drives or SSDs, but there is no use for SATA6 in the near future. Our boards have two ports, even two SSDs in RAID are fine over SATA3, and TRIM doesn't even function in RAID. Significantly faster SSDs won't be here until next year... coinciding with Sandy Bridge.

It's nice that the P6X58D has USB3 and SATA6, but we'll probably all have new boards before these are going to be utilized. Still it's nice to have them, and even without them it is an awesome board.


----------



## Kitarist

When is "ICH11R" coming anyway?


----------



## T2HWSSPDCO

ok, so I have come to the conclusion that i either have a bad RAM, CPU, or MOBO. my problem, too keep from going over it all again, is here http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...us-p6x58d.html. I can't get my new system to boot to windows if I change any overclocking settings in the mobo. I tried timings of 9-9-9-24, as per memory specs. machine flashes windows 7 loading screen and then reboots. I've tried everything i can think of. windows works fine if I factory reset the mobo and let it boot. i've tried all of xmiserys configs in conjuction with different timings setting for the RAM, and nothing works. tried "xmp" profile and same thing. I've hit a brick wall after spending $1400. I made sure my i7 920 is DO stepping, per label - SLBEJ, not SLBEH. At this point I'm thinking it's the memory. does anyone have any suggestions, or be willing to assist. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IEATFISH

Have you raised your RAM voltage to 1.66V? Also, have you tried with just a single stick of RAM in the second slot (from left to right)?


----------



## T2HWSSPDCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Have you raised your RAM voltage to 1.66V? Also, have you tried with just a single stick of RAM in the second slot (from left to right)?

yes, and yes.


----------



## HomeTeam

Here's some pics of my new build.

Some OC results to follow.


----------



## Pheros

Looks like some decent specs...now for some cable management


----------



## Kitarist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I was skimming through this thread and thought it was worth pointing out:

_(I've double posted this temporarily as I feel its important for prospective buyers with multiple graphic card configs to be aware of this)._

"Intel's X58-Express chipset receives 32 total PCI-Express link lanes, but when you consider that the *SATA6G and SuperSpeed USB 3.0 take up to six PCI-E lanes* there's only one place to borrow them from: graphics. *With the Marvell and NEC controllers enabled* in a single card configuration there are still sixteen link-lanes remaining for PCI-Express graphics bandwidth, which is more than enough, but *a dual-card set would be reduced to 16+8 since these controllers require the remainder*"

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...=450&Itemid=69

From the Benchmark Reviews article

I was considering picking up this board until I read that. *No full 16x16x lanes for Crossfire or SLI* (tri-fire or tri-sli fares even worse) unless you *disable* the SATA6G and SuperSpeed USB 3.0 controllers (essentially the two main reasons to get this board over the prior generation X58 boards).

I have to say, not impressed. Could Asus not have added something similar to an NF200 chipset to provide more lanes for full graphics bandwidth?

For single GPU users, this is moot though.
__________________

Now thats crap.

So it means if you are running or have SATA 3.0 and USB 3.0 enabled only one pcie runs on 16x?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeTeam*


Here's some pics of my new build.

Some OC results to follow.


Very nice! If you get time though, see if you can re-route your cables to run behind the motherboard, for a more cleaner look and possibly better airflow.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T2HWSSPDCO*


ok, so I have come to the conclusion that i either have a bad RAM, CPU, or MOBO. my problem, too keep from going over it all again, is here http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...us-p6x58d.html. I can't get my new system to boot to windows if I change any overclocking settings in the mobo. I tried timings of 9-9-9-24, as per memory specs. machine flashes windows 7 loading screen and then reboots. I've tried everything i can think of. windows works fine if I factory reset the mobo and let it boot. i've tried all of xmiserys configs in conjuction with different timings setting for the RAM, and nothing works. tried "xmp" profile and same thing. I've hit a brick wall after spending $1400. I made sure my i7 920 is DO stepping, per label - SLBEJ, not SLBEH. At this point I'm thinking it's the memory. does anyone have any suggestions, or be willing to assist. would be greatly appreciated.


I think the problem might be that your ram isn't compatible with this motherboard. I'm basing this off the memory that you have listed in your sig rig, so correct me if I'm wrong. (CMX8GX3M4A1600C9)

That memory is DDR3, but it is double channel memory. This board supports triple channel memory architecture. You'll want to return your memory and get the DDR3 "Triple Channel" modules.


----------



## DOM.




----------



## T2HWSSPDCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


I think the problem might be that your ram isn't compatible with this motherboard. I'm basing this off the memory that you have listed in your sig rig, so correct me if I'm wrong. (CMX8GX3M4A1600C9)

That memory is DDR3, but it is double channel memory. This board supports triple channel memory architecture. You'll want to return your memory and get the DDR3 "Triple Channel" modules.


did some checking on that and looks as tho my memory is actually quad channel DDR3 kit. do you still think that would make a difference? I was hoping that it would be something this simple, but still feel like a total noob. hoping newegg.com will take it back.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Now thats crap.

So it means if you are running or have SATA 3.0 and USB 3.0 enabled only one pcie runs on 16x?


Not exactly. But, even if it did, I'll finish the reviewers comments on this. "_For most gamers, this isn't going to make a difference because they're using only one or two video cards anyway, *but triple-card sets may experience a small performance penalty.*_" So basically, running dual cards in SLI or CrossFire you will likely never even see the difference. You would only see a very marginal performance drop when running 3 cards.

I should also point out that you can adjust the PCI-E slots 2 and 3 in the BIOS to 16x/1x or 8x/8x. (I believe *ekovalsky* mentioned this exact same thing earlier here)

However, that being said, *this motherboard supports up to 36 PCI Express 2.0 lanes* providing better graphics performance, *not 32*. That's enough for 2 @ 16x, with 4 lanes leftover for your (2) SATA6 ports and your (2) USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T2HWSSPDCO*


did some checking on that and looks as tho my memory is actually quad channel DDR3 kit. do you still think that would make a difference? I was hoping that it would be something this simple, but still feel like a total noob. hoping newegg.com will take it back.


I believe there is a "dual-channel memory mode" on this board, to allow for users who own that kind of ram to be able to still be able to use it. The drawback is that while using double-channel memory, you're only doubling the bandwidth, while the triple-channel will be faster. If this was a new memory purchase, I would try to exchange it or return it somehow and get the right stuff. I'm also not sure how you would enable the "dual-channel memory mode", I think you would have to just use slots A1 + B1 (only though), which means will potentially lose out on using the other 2 dimms? I'd have to research this though. Just for S&G's, try putting in the 2 sticks in A1+B1 and fire it up. But ultimately, you'll want to do some sort of return or exchange. Hope this helps.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*












Holy Crap!! That's impressive, nice OC dude!


----------



## Kitarist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Not exactly. But, even if it did, I'll finish the reviewers comments on this. "_For most gamers, this isn't going to make a difference because they're using only one or two video cards anyway, *but triple-card sets may experience a small performance penalty.*_" So basically, running dual cards in SLI or CrossFire you will likely never even see the difference. You would only see a very marginal performance drop when running 3 cards.

However, that being said, *this motherboard supports up to 36 PCI Express 2.0 lanes* providing better graphics performance, not 32. That's enough for 2 @ 16x, with 4 lanes leftover for your (2) SATA6 ports and your (2) USB 3.0 ports.

Oh so its still possible to run 2x16 pci-e but without filling up all the sata ports and usb ports right?

Thanks for the information!!!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
Oh so its still possible to run 2x16 pci-e but without filling up all the sata ports and usb ports right?

Thanks for the information!!!

No problem.


----------



## Aetro

Im new to overclocking, but i cant seem to change bclock and a few other settings even though i have it set to manual, ive searched and havent found anything about this. I figure its something that is common knowledge and i havent run across it.


----------



## cccdjb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aetro*


Im new to overclocking, but i cant seem to change bclock and a few other settings even though i have it set to manual, ive searched and havent found anything about this. I figure its something that is common knowledge and i havent run across it.


Manually type in an actual number. I thought the same thing at first.

Example - 210


----------



## Aetro

thank you, i kept hitting enter thinking i was locked out


----------



## sidcitris

I just finished my first build since 2003! Everything worked perfect right from the start. I am loving the P6X58D board. After playing around with a few settings it is OC'd to 4.0Ghz and running nice and cold with the Scythe Mugen Rev B. cooler. I have to say a big thanks to xmisery's cheat sheet for overclocking this board, it made things far too easy. This is my first post here after I spent a good amount of reading through and learning. Thought I should thank everyone in this forum for the great info.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aetro* 
Im new to overclocking, but i cant seem to change bclock and a few other settings even though i have it set to manual, ive searched and havent found anything about this. I figure its something that is common knowledge and i havent run across it.

Try moving the cursor over the setting you want to change and use your +(plus) and -(minus) keys, or alternatively, you can just punch in a #.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sidcitris* 
I just finished my first build since 2003! Everything worked perfect right from the start. I am loving the P6X58D board. After playing around with a few settings it is OC'd to 4.0Ghz and running nice and cold with the Scythe Mugen Rev B. cooler. I have to say a big thanks to xmisery's cheat sheet for overclocking this board, it made things far too easy. This is my first post here after I spent a good amount of reading through and learning. Thought I should thank everyone in this forum for the great info.

Always glad to help out a fellow OCN'er! hehe

Nice looking rig! Great cable management too!


----------



## Kitarist

I really cant wait now!!!


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Alright, I've got my rig all set up and I'm going to do some testing.

Question, at the beginning, he does all of his stress testing at "Very High Stress" instead of "Maximum" stress.

Why?

EDIT - Also, I'd like to keep HT on, I know most of you in here with your OC are leaving it off.

I know that gives you a higher OC, leaving it off....so I will probably have to give a little more voltage to the CPU to gain the same OC.

What's the maximum safe voltage for an i7?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Not exactly. But, even if it did, I'll finish the reviewers comments on this. "For most gamers, this isn't going to make a difference because they're using only one or two video cards anyway, but triple-card sets may experience a small performance penalty." So basically, running dual cards in SLI or CrossFire you will likely never even see the difference. You would only see a very marginal performance drop when running 3 cards.

I should also point out that you can adjust the PCI-E slots 2 and 3 in the BIOS to 16x/1x or 8x/8x. (I believe *ekovalsky* mentioned this exact same thing earlier here)

However, that being said, *this motherboard supports up to 36 PCI Express 2.0 lanes* providing better graphics performance, *not 32*. That's enough for 2 @ 16x, with 4 lanes leftover for your (2) SATA6 ports and your (2) USB 3.0 ports.

This board is listed as having 36 lanes but the *SATA6 and USB3 controllers use 6 lanes*...

That would only leave 30 lanes and again the onboard controller isn't capable of dividing lanes that way. (It can only switch between 16x/8x/8x or 16x/16x/1x as we are all already aware)

Benchmark reviews clearly denotes the additional lanes but also clearly states that 6 lanes are required for the two additional controllers.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=6


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Alright, system in sig, and I can't get any of the settings to work (neither 4Ghz or 4.2Ghz) that are on the first page. This is w/HT enabled. I'm going to try it w/o....and see what happens. I'd really like to have it on though. This is with bios 0604 also.

I'm still curious if I should be doing this at "Maximum", or "Very High".


----------



## sora1607

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


Alright, system in sig, and I can't get any of the settings to work (neither 4Ghz or 4.2Ghz) that are on the first page. This is w/HT enabled. I'm going to try it w/o....and see what happens. I'd really like to have it on though. This is with bios 0604 also.

I'm still curious if I should be doing this at "Maximum", or "Very High".


I'm sorry doing what at Maximum or Very High. If you can't push it up to 4Ghz try pushing it up to 3.5 . Then go up to 3.8 increasing voltage accordingly. If the presets don't work, do it the hard way


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


Alright, system in sig, and I can't get any of the settings to work (neither 4Ghz or 4.2Ghz) that are on the first page. This is w/HT enabled. I'm going to try it w/o....and see what happens. I'd really like to have it on though. This is with bios 0604 also.

I'm still curious if I should be doing this at "Maximum", or "Very High".



I run mine @ 4 or 4.2 with the multiplier @ 20 or 21. 200 x 21 for awhile now. I've got my vcore @ 1.28 with HT on and most of my settings are similar to xmisery's settings + or - a notch on voltages. I prefer prime 95 for testing myself though but running that test @ "very high" will stress your system sufficiently IMO.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


I run mine @ 4 or 4.2 with the multiplier @ 20 or 21. 200 x 21 for awhile now. I've got my vcore @ 1.28 with HT on and most of my settings are similar to xmisery's settings + or - a notch on voltages. I prefer prime 95 for testing myself though but running that test @ "very high" will stress your system sufficiently IMO.


Turned HT off, and just ran 10 passes of IBT at Maximum at the 4.2 settings and passed.

So it's the HT that is jacking with me. I even failed the settings for 4.0 w/HT on.

So I'm passing the settings as they are intended, with HT off. I'm just failing them w/HT on.

I'd like to get AT LEAST 4ghz out of this thing with HT on. Sooo, hmmm. Where to start? Do 4ghz @ 1.28 w/HT on? See what happens then?

I failed 4ghz @ 1.21 w/HT on. Where from there? Basically I can pass the settings in this thread as they were intended, w/HT off.

I can't pass them w/HT on. I'd like to. What changes can I make?

Also, is the board not identifying my Corsair Dominator right? I could swear it defaults to 1066.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Alright,

4.0 (20x200) @ 1.22 w/HT= BSOD
4.0 (20x200) @ 1.28 w/HT = Pass.

This was on IBT Maximum. That's fine. But temps were kinda high. 78,75,76,72.

Where from here? I'd like 4.0 with less voltage. I mean...you guys here were using that voltage for 4.2 w/HT!!!

What else can be changed? What else can I try?


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


This board is listed as having 36 lanes but the *SATA6 and USB3 controllers use 6 lanes*...

That would only leave 30 lanes and again the onboard controller isn't capable of dividing lanes that way. (It can only switch between 16x/8x/8x or 16x/16x/1x as we are all already aware)

Benchmark reviews clearly denotes the additional lanes but also clearly states that 6 lanes are required for the two additional controllers.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=6


Despite what benchmarkreviews.com may say, I think Asus basically just integrated their U3S6
card - a PCIe 4x device -- on to the P6X58D motherboard. Add this to your P6T board and you basically have a P6X58D equivalent, minus one PCIe slot of course.

Running two USB3 and two Sata6 devices simultaneously at full speed requires just under 3 GB/s bandwidth (2x576mb/s + 2x750mb/s) so would indeed require six lanes. But these theoretical maximum transfer speeds are never realized. Using just three or four lanes, two to three USB3 or Sata6 devices could still run at full speed. True running all four would be a slight bottleneck but again this will never happen in actual use, and in any case it definitely beats running them through the busy southbridge and severely congested DMI pipe.

Also Asus never says that the x16/x16/x1 or x16/x8/x8 modes for SLI or tri-SLI require disabling the USB3 & Sata6 controllers...

_If_ there is an X68, it will probably have an enhanced IOH that has more lanes, maybe 42 (32 graphics, 6 USB3/Sata6, 4 spare). The ICH10R would probably continue unchanged, adding anything else to it is pointless without a full redesign of the DMI pipe since it is already very congested.


----------



## Kitarist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
This board is listed as having 36 lanes but the *SATA6 and USB3 controllers use 6 lanes*...

That would only leave 30 lanes and again the onboard controller isn't capable of dividing lanes that way. (It can only switch between 16x/8x/8x or 16x/16x/1x as we are all already aware)

Benchmark reviews clearly denotes the additional lanes but also clearly states that 6 lanes are required for the two additional controllers.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=6

Well it's still at least capable of running two cards at 16x? or not?


----------



## ScottieBoysName

One more thing, why is CPU-Z showing me at a stable stock clock of 2.67,...and Realtemp always showing it fluctuating with the multiplier? I have SpeedStep off.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Well it's still at least capable of running two cards at 16x? or not?


Yes, As long as you don't utilize the SATA6G or USB3.0 controllers.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
This board is listed as having 36 lanes but the *SATA6 and USB3 controllers use 6 lanes*...

That would only leave 30 lanes and again the onboard controller isn't capable of dividing lanes that way. (It can only switch between 16x/8x/8x or 16x/16x/1x as we are all already aware)

Benchmark reviews clearly denotes the additional lanes but also clearly states that 6 lanes are required for the two additional controllers.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=6

Just so we're clear. According to benchmarkreviews.com, it takes "up to" six lanes, not "requires" all six lanes. So, if you do not utilize each and every single USB3 + SATA6 port, you will not have to fall back to a 16x/8x configuration. I've already tested this and my CrossFire setup is still running in 16x/16x while utilizing the SATA6 ports. And like I mentioned, even if you did decide you wanted to max out every available USB3+SATA6 port on this board and were forced to drop your grafx to 16x/8x you won't even notice the difference at all. There will be little to no games out now or in the near future that utilize the full 16x capacity. And when they do arrive, you'll likely want to pick up a USB3 Hub or an expansion card for a couple bucks.

EDIT: I would be very curious to see how accurate their benchmarks are by maxing out the full USB3+SATA6 capacity and seeing if it truly does force a drop and/or see how much of a performance hit it really takes. So far, utilizing the SATA6 ports it does not do it.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
Also, is the board not identifying my Corsair Dominator right? I could swear it defaults to 1066.

That's typical for all of the X58 boards that I've come across. You have to bump it up in BIOS.


----------



## Grindhouse

I received my I7 920 D0 + P6X58D yesterday. I'm now doing some OC. It seems my chip need a high voltage compared to you guys to get 4.0 stable.... Or maybe im doing something wrong.

with 1.21 Vcore, system didnt boot (BSOD). With 1.25v it booted, but got BSOD after 30sec in Prime95. With 1.29v BSOD in Prime95 after 10-15min.

Now i put 1.336 v, so far so good in Prime95 small's FTT after 3 hours. Temps : 67-66-65-64 in CoreTemp and RealTemp. Still, im pretty sure ill get errors before long, i dont think ill have it stable for like 8-10hours...









Im using Xmisery's setting except for theses :

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [21.0]
BCLK Frequency [191]
PCIE Frequency [100]
QPI Link Data Rate [Auto]

RAM : 8-8-8-24 2T, 1528Mhz, 1.64v

CPU Voltage Control [Manual]
CPU Voltage [1.35] (shows 1.336 in CPU-Z)
CPU PLL Voltage [1.88]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [1.30]
IOH Voltage [1.20]
IOH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
ICH Voltage [1.30]
ICH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage [1.64]


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


That's typical for all of the X58 boards that I've come across. You have to bump it up in BIOS.


Gotcha. Any thoughts on my OC issues with HT above?


----------



## Pheros

Scottie not all chips are the same. You might just have a chip that requires that amount of voltage for the clocks you want to run. Unfortunately not everyone will be able to do 4.2ghz HT on @ 1.22v


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Just so we're clear. According to benchmarkreviews.com, it takes "up to" six lanes, not "requires" all six lanes. So, if you do not utilize each and every single USB3 + SATA6 port, you will not have to fall back to a 16x/8x configuration. I've already tested this and my CrossFire setup is still running in 16x/16x while utilizing the SATA6 ports. And like I mentioned, even if you did decide you wanted to max out every available USB3+SATA6 port on this board and were forced to drop your grafx to 16x/8x you won't even notice the difference at all. There will be little to no games out now or in the near future that utilize the full 16x capacity. And when they do arrive, you'll likely want to pick up a USB3 Hub or an expansion card for a couple bucks.

EDIT: I would be very curious to see how accurate their benchmarks are by maxing out the full USB3+SATA6 capacity and seeing if it truly does force a drop and/or see how much of a performance hit it really takes. So far, utilizing the SATA6 ports it does not do it.


I am utilizing both of my sata 6 ports, and both of my cards are running in full 16x16.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheros* 
Scottie not all chips are the same. You might just have a chip that requires that amount of voltage for the clocks you want to run. Unfortunately not everyone will be able to do 4.2ghz HT on @ 1.22v

Sigh. I know, there's just something nagging me that I might be able to change. I'd like to at least get 4.0 @ 1.22 w/HT on. Tried that last night and it was a no go.

Any thoughts on why Realtemp shows my clock speed and multiplier vary in Win? I can have Realtemp and Cpu-z open at the same time, CPU-z shows rock steady 2.67. Realtemp will vary the multiplier between 18 and 21. Why is this? Speed step is off in bios.


----------



## sora1607

I'm about to set up RAID 0 later today. I'll look up stuff later but I wanna know if any of my fellow Asus P6X58D men have tried this setup and tell me how that went. Is it not too complicated to do and gives me great speed?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
I'm about to set up RAID 0 later today. I'll look up stuff later but I wanna know if any of my fellow Asus P6X58D men have tried this setup and tell me how that went. Is it not too complicated to do and gives me great speed?

I'm running 2 separate RAID arrays on the board with no problems. Easy to setup. Just enable RAID in the storage configuration options in the BIOS, then reboot, and when the intel raid screen pops up, hit CTRL + I and enter the RAID setup menu, and follow the instructions.


----------



## EaglePC

guys where is RAID on the marvell,I picked up 2x SSD's and hook them for RAID 0 on the marvell ports and my options in bios are only IDE or ACHI.
looks like no RAID for marvell


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EaglePC*


guys where is RAID on the marvell,I picked up 2x SSD's and hook them for RAID 0 on the marvell ports and my options in bios are only IDE or ACHI.
looks like no RAID for marvell










No raid on the Sata-6. Unless you have an SSD that has read times exceeding 300mb/s there is really no benefit to using Sata-6, other than freeing up the six other ICH10R Sata ports to accomodate a larger RAID array. There really isn't much use for Sata-6 right now... HardOCP just ran an article about this.

USB3.0 is another story, it will make a huge difference when external hard drives and SSDs supporting are available and these aren't too far off.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Alright, it seems to be stable at:

4.0ghz @ 1.28750 w/HT On. That's 200 x 20 with 1.23125 QPI.

Its not stable @1.25 w/HT On. So I haven't tested anything in between 1.25 and 1.28750.

Temps at max using RealTemp are 77,74,74,72.

Those seem high? It seems to be floating around 73,69,70,66...with those up top being the max.

So what now? Should I try and work vcore down since I haven't tested in between 1.25 and 1.287? QPI down? Try 4.2 @ 1.3 w/HT?

If my temps hit the 80's is that too hot?

It would appear that HT takes a lot more voltage for me. HT also seems to produce more heat. That's pretty standard, right?


----------



## julioc

hello, im new to this forum and new to overclocking.

I just put together my new pc and and went with the P6x58d Premium board, i7 920 D0. I have an antec cp850 psu, inside an antec p183 case.
Im also using 6 gigs of OCZ OCZ3G1600LV6GK ram. Also ordered a Thermalright CoGage True Spirit cooler. Using windows 7 pro.

I have a few quick questions that i hope some of you can answer:

1. I changed a few of the settings in my bois (0604) based off a youtube video to overclock an i7 920 to 3.2. 
Changed CPU Ratio: from auto to 16
Changed BCLK: from auto to 200
PCI is set to 100
Changed CPU voltage: from auto to 1.1

So i changed those settings, checked out CPUz and it showed core speed at the right level at first, but then reduced the multiplier back down to 12. Is this caused by turbo mode or something that i need to disable?

2. I ordered that cooler and have yet to install it. I know when I remove the stock cooler on the cpu now, i will have residue from thermal left on and was wondering what is best to clean it off? Do i actually have to remove the chip from the seat and clean it or can i carefully clean it on the motherboard?

3. is it better for me to be using TurboV the program included in the motherboard bundle?

Hopefully thats not too much for people to answer.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *julioc* 
hello, im new to this forum and new to overclocking.

I just put together my new pc and and went with the P6x58d Premium board, i7 920 D0. I have an antec cp850 psu, inside an antec p183 case.
Im also using 6 gigs of OCZ OCZ3G1600LV6GK ram. Also ordered a Thermalright CoGage True Spirit cooler. Using windows 7 pro.

I have a few quick questions that i hope some of you can answer:

1. I changed a few of the settings in my bois (0604) based off a youtube video to overclock an i7 920 to 3.2.
Changed CPU Ratio: from auto to 16
Changed BCLK: from auto to 200
PCI is set to 100
Changed CPU voltage: from auto to 1.1

So i changed those settings, checked out CPUz and it showed core speed at the right level at first, but then reduced the multiplier back down to 12. Is this caused by turbo mode or something that i need to disable?

2. I ordered that cooler and have yet to install it. I know when I remove the stock cooler on the cpu now, i will have residue from thermal left on and was wondering what is best to clean it off? Do i actually have to remove the chip from the seat and clean it or can i carefully clean it on the motherboard?

3. is it better for me to be using TurboV the program included in the motherboard bundle?

Hopefully thats not too much for people to answer.

Disable speed step in the bios (it's located in two sections) to stop those clock changes. I did this, and it did fix that in CPU-z, but at stock settings it still changes in RealTemp.

Not sure why. Seems like something with RealTemp.


----------



## cchoy87

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16816115076

would there be a loss in performance using a card like this to get SATA 6gb? This card would also allow you to set up your drives in RAID which the marvell controller on the asus premium doesn't allow you to do correct?

would buying a cheaper mobo like the asus deluxe v2 in the mean time and getting a SATA 6gb and USB3.0 card in the future be a viable alternative? for $300 there seems to be a lot of little things you can't do with this "premium" board. I'm in the process of assembling a new computer and I want to run dual video cards but it seems that the premium board sacrifices performance for dual/triple cards in while offering USB 3.0 and SATA 6gb (and you can't set your drives up in RAID)

please set me straight if im wrong. I'm a big noob.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Things are looking good so far for 4.2 at those exact same settings, temps are up.....79,76,73,73..but thats to be expected.

What's weird....is this was not stable last night.

Maybe me stressing it out with all these different combinations has made it loosen up a little?

Running IBT right now, 20 passes on "Very High". 6 of 20 complete.

EDIT - it BSOD'd on me as I was typing that. LOL.

1.29375 is what I'm trying now.

Which is better to bump up first, the QPI or vcore?

If I failed at 1.28 vcore with 1.23 QPI, if I bumped up the QPI,...could that help me with the 1.28 vcore?


----------



## Kitarist

Now i'm really not sure if i should get it. It looks so awesome but its somehow limited


----------



## BlackDragon24

Thanks to all who have recommended the 0702 BIOS. Rarely does a BIOS allow you to significantly change voltages, but right now I'm testing the same OC in my sig at 1.275 vcore and 1.2375 QPI. The QPI drop is quite amazing. It wouldn't even think of letting me run hyperpi 32M 8 threads with this little QPI on the 0604. It passed hyperpi easy and now its on pass #16 of 20 in LinX 5200MB memory. I'm thinking the drop in vtt may allow me to drop the vcore a few more notches too.

Anyways, thanks again to those that mentioned the 0702 required less voltage and thanks to ASUS for putting a BIOS that actually does something







...just don't use turbo-v for adjustments


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Thanks to all who have recommended the 0702 BIOS. Rarely does a BIOS allow you to significantly change voltages, but right now I'm testing the same OC in my sig at 1.275 vcore and 1.2375 QPI. The QPI drop is quite amazing. It wouldn't even think of letting me run hyperpi 32M 8 threads with this little QPI on the 0604. It passed hyperpi easy and now its on pass #16 of 20 in LinX 5200MB memory. I'm thinking the drop in vtt may allow me to drop the vcore a few more notches too.

Anyways, thanks again to those that mentioned the 0702 required less voltage and thanks to ASUS for putting a BIOS that actually does something







...just don't use turbo-v for adjustments









Hmmm, I don't use TurboV for adjustments at all. 0702 might help me!!

One more question, I'm getting BSOD's when I fail IBT, and it says it's a memory dump. Obviously, that's due to the OC, but is that really what's going wrong? Anything I can change?


----------



## ScottieBoysName

If I'm getting BSOD's, is that a vcore problem or a qpi problem? Which should I increase?


----------



## Kitarist

Probably Vcore but not sure wait for some other answers


----------



## fallen again

So it's been a couple weeks and I've encoded approx 5,000 episodes at 5 bitrates so far (so 25,000 or so encodes), no BSODs or anything since I last mentioned them. Xmisery, one thing I'm wondering, are you currently using the latest ASUS bios for this mobo? (I don't believe I'm using the absolute latest one -- which is I think 0702, but if what I'm reading is true about it allowing us to use lower voltages on our chips, I may be able to replicate your settings verbatim -- maybe). I'll give it a shot when I'm finished my encoding run, I have approx 2,000 episodes left to do.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


If I'm getting BSOD's, is that a vcore problem or a qpi problem? Which should I increase?


I've found that when you want to OC to 4.0 or higher, setting QPI to 1.25 helps. Then start bumping up your vcore +.025 each time until you're stable.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fallen again*


So it's been a couple weeks and I've encoded approx 5,000 episodes at 5 bitrates so far (so 25,000 or so encodes), no BSODs or anything since I last mentioned them. Xmisery, one thing I'm wondering, are you currently using the latest ASUS bios for this mobo? (I don't believe I'm using the absolute latest one -- which is I think 0702, but if what I'm reading is true about it allowing us to use lower voltages on our chips, I may be able to replicate your settings verbatim -- maybe). I'll give it a shot when I'm finished my encoding run, I have approx 2,000 episodes left to do.


I'm actually running 0506, but, funny you mention that. I was considering upgrading to 0702 tonight or tomorrow as soon as I get a chance to reboot the system.


----------



## fallen again

alright buddy, please let me know how it goes if you make the bios switch, I believe im running 0604 (the latest bios update when I first signed up on OCN).


----------



## ScottieBoysName

xmisery what are your current settings?

I'd really love to see them if you don't mind.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
xmisery what are your current settings?

I'd really love to see them if you don't mind.

Check out post #2 in this thread. Click on the 4.2Ghz link and all of the settings should be listed there. Feel free to try those settings out. Just note, that each cpu is slightly different, so one chip might require more or less voltage here and there, but, it should give you a good baseline or starting point. most of the guys in this thread have followed them exactly and work perfectly, others had to bump up the cpu voltage a notch or two for it to work. Hope that helps!


----------



## Wikidboo

Hey Guys,

I am getting what JulioC said where on coretemp the frequency changes from 2279 to 3989 every second or so. I disabled Speedstep in both locations but it still does it. Is it ok to leave or is this something that needs to be fixed?

Thanks


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wikidboo* 
Hey Guys,

I am getting what JulioC said where on coretemp the frequency changes from 2279 to 3989 every second or so. I disabled Speedstep in both locations but it still does it. Is it ok to leave or is this something that needs to be fixed?

Thanks



Love the background!

Make sure your multiplier is not set on auto. I had mine set on auto the first time and it would cause the frequency's to change like that.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


Love the background!

Make sure your multiplier is not set on auto. I had mine set on auto the first time and it would cause the frequency's to change like that.


Mine is not set on auto, and it does that exact thing in RealTemp. I love that background as well.

Any chance you could link us to it?


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Check out post #2 in this thread. Click on the 4.2Ghz link and all of the settings should be listed there. Feel free to try those settings out. Just note, that each cpu is slightly different, so one chip might require more or less voltage here and there, but, it should give you a good baseline or starting point. most of the guys in this thread have followed them exactly and work perfectly, others had to bump up the cpu voltage a notch or two for it to work. Hope that helps!










I saw those, but in those settings you didn't have HT on. Is that all you changed to get your settings that you have now? What about QPI? Still the same?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


I saw those, but in those settings you didn't have HT on. Is that all you changed to get your settings that you have now? What about QPI? Still the same?


Yep. As for QPI, I can't recall if I made a slight adjustment or not, I believe I did though. As soon as I get a chance to reboot that system (currently performing backups on 20 servers distributed across the globe) I'll pop into bios and double check for you.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Yep. As for QPI, I can't recall if I made a slight adjustment or not, I believe I did though. As soon as I get a chance to reboot that system (currently performing backups on 20 servers distributed across the globe) I'll pop into bios and double check for you.


Thanks bud, I appreciate it. I also noticed that in your sig you're running 1.27 vcore, and in your settings on that page you're at 1.287.








Please let me know what your changes are.

I'm doing a little expirement right now, I got stable at 4.2 w/HT on, but at 1.306 vcore and like temps of 80's straight across. This was in bios 0702 (or 0704, whatever the newest one was).

So I just reflashed bios 0506, and then F5'd all my settings. Put your settings back up for 4.2 w/HT OFF, in my bios, and then turned HT ON.

I'm running 20 passes of IBT now to see what happens

EDIT - It just failed. I'm going to bump up QPI to 1.25 and see what happens.

Running it now.
Is 80's straight across considered high? With 83 being the first one?


----------



## Wikidboo

The background is part of the Deskscapes program. It looks even better moving, and the screensavers that come with it are pretty impressive too. Never would have paid for a wallpaper before but try the 30 day trial and I bet you'll like it too.

http://www.stardock.com/products/deskscapes/index.asp


----------



## HomeTeam

I finally got around to doing some cable cleanup. Here's some before and after pics.

Before:



















After:



















Apologize for the low quality. My wife took off with the camera so I had to use my phone.

I've been working on OCing using xmisery's settings. I tried to post some screenshots yesterday of my 4.2 Ghz settings and results but couldn't get them to post in the forum correctly.

I'm currently up to 4.3 Ghz. I'll attempt to post screenshots w/settings an temps shortly.

A big thanks to xmisery for keeping his settings up to date. I started with his 3.8 settings, then 4.01 and 4.2. At each level I just had to bump cpu voltage up a notch from his settings to get stable.


----------



## kckyle

nice i'll update the album tonight.

btw, anyone saw these usb 3 pci cards? lmao 70 bucks +40 dollar for the two usb 3 cables.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

I can run xmisery's settings no prob, with HT off (which his settings have it off). It's when I turn it on I have issues.

Also Thoughts on the H50's preapplied thermal paste?

I'm about to change out the TRUE on my rig, I have some Shin-Etsu X23-7783D sitting here. Should I remove what's on the H50 and use my own or just keep what's on the h50 there, and then remove whatever is left over off of my cpu?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeTeam*


I finally got around to doing some cable cleanup. Here's some before and after pics.

Before:



















After:



















Apologize for the low quality. My wife took off with the camera so I had to use my phone.

I've been working on OCing using xmisery's settings. I tried to post some screenshots yesterday of my 4.2 Ghz settings and results but couldn't get them to post in the forum correctly.

I'm currently up to 4.3 Ghz. I'll attempt to post screenshots w/settings an temps shortly.

A big thanks to xmisery for keeping his settings up to date. I started with his 3.8 settings, then 4.01 and 4.2. At each level I just had to bump cpu voltage up a notch from his settings to get stable.


Great job on your cable management work! It's like a whole new computer now!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


I can run xmisery's settings no prob, with HT off (which his settings have it off). It's when I turn it on I have issues.

Also Thoughts on the H50's preapplied thermal paste?

I'm about to change out the TRUE on my rig, I have some Shin-Etsu X23-7783D sitting here. Should I remove what's on the H50 and use my own or just keep what's on the h50 there, and then remove whatever is left over off of my cpu?


I would definitely keep the stock TIM that is on the H50, which is Shin-Etsu. It works extremely well. Just remember when you seat the H50 pump, to try and turn the 4 screws 1-2 turns each in a diagonal/crossing pattern so that you're applying even pressure throughout to get the best results.


----------



## 00Smurf

I broke into the top 5 with this board.









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13298055

http://www.futuremark.com/community/...fame/3dmark06/


----------



## kckyle

i swear since i created this thread i haven't seen it gone to the 2nd page of the section


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


I broke into the top 5 with this board.









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13298055

http://www.futuremark.com/community/...fame/3dmark06/


holy crap? lol good job!


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I would definitely keep the stock TIM that is on the H50, which is Shin-Etsu. It works extremely well. Just remember when you seat the H50 pump, to try and turn the 4 screws 1-2 turns each in a diagonal/crossing pattern so that you're applying even pressure throughout to get the best results.


Sweet. I've discovered that to get my 920 stable WITH HT @ 4.2....I have to set the vcore to 1.31....Kinda bummed about that...but it I see a lot of people are at like 1.35 vcore!!

Temps are 82,80,80,77.

That's with a TRUE 120 and a single fan. They hover in the 70's, and occasionally hit 80.

Let's see what this H50 will do. I'm going to have 2 Noctua NF-P12's push/pull on it with intake air.

All you guys in here with the 4.2 OC, are you running HT or no?


----------



## DOM.

i got mine stable at 4.2GHz at 1.28v havent tryed less but im just benching right now on ss phase but run it on water when i got 4.2 stable with HT on


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
Sweet. I've discovered that to get my 920 stable WITH HT @ 4.2....I have to set the vcore to 1.31....Kinda bummed about that...but it I see a lot of people are at like 1.35 vcore!!

Temps are 82,80,80,77.

That's with a TRUE 120 and a single fan. They hover in the 70's, and occasionally hit 80.

Let's see what this H50 will do. I'm going to have 2 Noctua NF-P12's push/pull on it with intake air.

All you guys in here with the 4.2 OC, are you running HT or no?

Yeah HT on. Otherwise we might as well be running Q9650's









1.31 with HT on is nothing to sneeze at. Many people would be happy with that voltage for 4.0, let alone 4.2. Throw another fan on your TRUE. It'll drop temps 5C. And it'll be on par with if not outperform the corsair.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Thanks to all who have recommended the 0702 BIOS. Rarely does a BIOS allow you to significantly change voltages, but right now I'm testing the same OC in my sig at 1.275 vcore and 1.2375 QPI. The QPI drop is quite amazing. It wouldn't even think of letting me run hyperpi 32M 8 threads with this little QPI on the 0604. It passed hyperpi easy and now its on pass #16 of 20 in LinX 5200MB memory. I'm thinking the drop in vtt may allow me to drop the vcore a few more notches too.

Anyways, thanks again to those that mentioned the 0702 required less voltage and thanks to ASUS for putting a BIOS that actually does something







...just don't use turbo-v for adjustments









I should know by now you never post this kinda stuff until you are absolutely sure. QPI needs 1.25 for stability. Still two notches lower on this BIOS compared to before. Not bad, but not as good as initially thought.


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


I broke into the top 5 with this board.









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13298055

http://www.futuremark.com/community/...fame/3dmark06/


I Be Back







, W\\***GULFTOWN***

03/09/2010 ya all come back ya hear ...


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Yeah HT on. Otherwise we might as well be running Q9650's









1.31 with HT on is nothing to sneeze at. Many people would be happy with that voltage for 4.0, let alone 4.2. Throw another fan on your TRUE. It'll drop temps 5C. And it'll be on par with if not outperform the corsair.



I still can't shake the feeling, that something is kinda screwy. It just seems to me that I should be able to get it at 1.28

Want to know something wild? My QPI is set to 1.23125. I didn't pass at 4.2 @ 1.306 vcore and 1.25 qpi, but I do pass at 4.2 @ 1.31 vcore with 1.23125 qpi.

Isn't that wild? You have to have 1.25 qpi, and mine is at 1.23125.

That's what leads me to believe there is something that I'm missing. That just seems odd to me. I also passed earlier @1.306, and then it failed when I ran it again. Then I just passed @ 1.31.

Just seems weird to me. The only thing I can think of is that I'm benching back to back to back and some sort of heat soak issue is arising. Other than that, I'm stumped.


----------



## DOM.

not all comps oc alike


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


I still can't shake the feeling, that something is kinda screwy. It just seems to me that I should be able to get it at 1.28

Want to know something wild? My QPI is set to 1.23125. I didn't pass at 4.2 @ 1.306 vcore and 1.25 qpi, but I do pass at 4.2 @ 1.31 vcore with 1.23125 qpi.

Isn't that wild? You have to have 1.25 qpi, and mine is at 1.23125.

That's what leads me to believe there is something that I'm missing. That just seems odd to me. I also passed earlier @1.306, and then it failed when I ran it again. Then I just passed @ 1.31.

Just seems weird to me. The only thing I can think of is that I'm benching back to back to back and some sort of heat soak issue is arising. Other than that, I'm stumped.


I'm also running my UCLK at 3600 to sync up with QPI speed so it is going to require more QPI voltage than you. Its not really necessary but it gives you a nice little bump in benchmarks. You can try it for yourself and see if it needs a little more QPI voltage.


----------



## 00Smurf

This is what I have set for 4.6. anybody see any tweaks i could make that I am missing?


----------



## HomeTeam

Here's the results from my OC efforts so far. For the most part, I've followed xmisery's settings, with the exeption that I've had to bump CPU Voltage up a notch at each level to get stable. At each level I've ran IBT initially, and followed up with at least 2 hours of Prime95. I know I need to stress much longer to really verify stability, but I want to pinpoint my target OC first. Here's a chart of my settings for each speed I've tried:










3.80 results:










4.01 results:










4.20 results:










4.30 results:










Passmark Comparison Charts:

Summary Chart:










CPU Chart:










2D Chart:










3D Chart:










Memory Chart:










Feedback will be greatly appreciated.... suggestions on settings, comments on temps and Passmark scores.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Enable HT on your 4.2 OC and see what happens.

I was stable on misery's settings (which include HT Off), and then turned HT on, and...instantly became unstable.

I'm installing the H50 now. Nice instructions!! Not!


----------



## moonslug

Hey guys, I have a question about this motherboard model. The OP has two links to buy it: both Newegg, one new condition & one open box. The other day, the OB model was available, today it isn't. Does it fluctuate regularly? I'm almost kicking myself I didn't order one when I had the chance. Can anyone guess if it'll come back in stock or not? Thanks.


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
Enable HT on your 4.2 OC and see what happens.

I was stable on misery's settings (which include HT Off), and then turned HT on, and...instantly became unstable.

I'm installing the H50 now. Nice instructions!! Not!


I'll try HT now. Good luck with the H50 work. I needed a third hand doing mine. As xmisery said, I think the most important part is to torque down the screws evenly, doing opposite corners a turn or so at a time.


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
Enable HT on your 4.2 OC and see what happens.

I was stable on misery's settings (which include HT Off), and then turned HT on, and...instantly became unstable.

I'm installing the H50 now. Nice instructions!! Not!

now hotdog ,i am glad i had my p6t v2 board and set it up ,i never got 4.2 on it until i turn ht off


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EaglePC* 
now hotdog ,i am glad i had my p6t v2 board and set it up ,i never got 4.2 on it until i turn ht off

HT is the killer for me.

Got the H50 installed. So far temps are WAAAAAY down. I need to reconfigure some fans in the system now though.

Old temps at these settings were

83,80,80,79 or something.

So far I'm seeing 77,74,74,67....with temps fluttering in the low 70's high 60's.

Much better than before. I doubt this means I'll be able to OC anymore seeing that I wasn't really temp limited before.


----------



## quentin

4.4, ht off.

Look at those gorgeous temps. I'm gonna try 4.6...I'm going to stick my rad outside for -5C ambients


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HomeTeam* 
I'll try HT now. Good luck with the H50 work. I needed a third hand doing mine. As xmisery said, I think the most important part is to torque down the screws evenly, doing opposite corners a turn or so at a time.

Thanks fellahs, I'm glad you guys told me that.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quentin* 
4.4, ht off.

Look at those gorgeous temps. I'm gonna try 4.6...I'm going to stick my rad outside for -5C ambients










Stop being a pansy and run IBT, 50 passes on Maximum.









JK, nice temps!!


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Just swapped my H50 from intake to exhaust. Temps are 2 degrees higher all around at idle, three to four at load.

Still better than my TRUE. I think messing with the fans in my case a bit will help.


----------



## HomeTeam

With my 4.2 settings I turned HT on and BSOD after just a few IBTs @ very high.

So, I dropped back to 4.01 settings with HT on, got thru 10 IBTs @ very high, temps of 69 66 68 66.

Currently running Prime95 with fingers crossed. I can leave it running for 6 hours before I'll have to shut it down. Hopefully, it'll make it.


----------



## quentin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quentin* 
4.4, ht off.

Look at those gorgeous temps. *I'm gonna try 4.6*...I'm going to stick my rad outside for -5C ambients









HAHA, very wishful thinking on my part. I'm an idiot. Wouldn't even POST. I tried 4.4 with HT, BSOD. I bumped the voltage up the 1.468 and it still BSOD'd 10 minutes into prime =[

I'm getting a bit worried with these high voltages, but she's staying at a lovely 63C under load, so I'm pleased.


----------



## HomeTeam

I'm about an hour into Prime95 small FFTs running at 4.01 w/HT on and just past the 10k FFT size, hi temps are ranging from 67 - 69.

I very hopefull these settings will hold up. I really need to go to bed.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

I am ******ed and didn't read the other page!!

You already ran IBT.


----------



## HomeTeam

I did 10 passes of IBT very high.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HomeTeam* 
With my 4.2 settings I turned HT on and BSOD after just a few IBTs @ very high.

So, I dropped back to 4.01 settings with HT on, got thru 10 IBTs @ very high, temps of 69 66 68 66.

Currently running Prime95 with fingers crossed. I can leave it running for 6 hours before I'll have to shut it down. Hopefully, it'll make it.

What vcore?

HT just kills my machine. What QPI?


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
What vcore?

HT just kills my machine. What QPI?


I'm using the settings from the 4.01 column only with HT on:


----------



## ScottieBoysName

You posted that earlier, my fault. I should have seen it.

<-Extremely tired. It's late.


----------



## Grindhouse

Well, im still trying to get mine stable. Im testing 1.29375vcore (1.280 in cpu-z) now. Anything lower than that result in BSOD or errors in Prime95 small FFT after a few hours.

I'm disappointed my chip need a higher voltage like that








I hope 1.29375 or 1.30 max will be stable :/
My temps are fine though 64-62-62-60

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [21.0]
BCLK Frequency [191]
PCIE Frequency [100]
QPI Link Data Rate [Auto]
VCKL Frequency (3063)

CPU Voltage Control [Manual]
CPU Voltage [1.29375]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.90]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [1.30]
IOH Voltage [1.20]
IOH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
ICH Voltage [1.30]
ICH PCIE Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage [1.64]

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude [1000mV]
CPU Clock Skew [Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew [Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

C1E Support [Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology [Disabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
A20M [Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [Disabled]

Should i set IOH clock skew to 300ps to follow CPU clock skew ??? Would it help for stability ?
Should i also reformat and reinstall Win7 ? i havent done it yet since i installed my new /mobo/ram/cpu....


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grindhouse* 
Well, im still trying to get mine stable. Im testing 1.29375vcore (1.280 in cpu-z) now. Anything lower than that result in BSOD or errors in Prime95 small FFT after a few hours.

I'm disappointed my chip need a higher voltage like that









I hope 1.29375 or 1.30 max will be stable :/
My temps are fine though 64-62-62-60

CPU PLL Voltage [*1.90*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.30*]

Should i set IOH clock skew to 300ps to follow CPU clock skew ??? Would it help for stability ?
Should i also reformat and reinstall Win7 ? i havent done it yet since i installed my new /mobo/ram/cpu....

If you haven't tried already, I would adjust your CPU PLL and QPI to the following.

CPU Voltage [1.21250] (you may have to bump this voltage +.025 to +.050 from this point for stability)
CPU PLL Voltage [1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [1.21875] (maybe a notch or two higher if it isnt stable)

Also, bumping the IOH Clock Skew to 300ps seems to 'slightly' help with stability. But, every little bit helps, right?


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
If you haven't tried already, I would adjust your CPU PLL and QPI to the following.

CPU Voltage [1.21250] (you may have to bump this voltage +.025 to +.050 from this point for stability)
CPU PLL Voltage [1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [1.21875] (maybe a notch or two higher if it isnt stable)

Also, bumping the IOH Clock Skew to 300ps seems to 'slightly' help with stability. But, every little bit helps, right?

Ok, so for a Vcore of 1.30 it's possible that a CPU PLL of 1.90 and a QPI/DRAM of 1.30 is too high ? lowering CPU PLL and/or QPI/DRAM might help for stability ?

Should i keep the Vcore and QPI about the same range ? Does it matter if the QPI is 1.25 and Vcore is 1.30 ?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grindhouse* 
Ok, so for a Vcore of 1.30 it's possible that a CPU PLL of 1.90 and a QPI/DRAM of 1.30 is too high ? lowering CPU PLL and/or QPI/DRAM might help for stability ?

That's correct.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grindhouse* 
Should i keep the Vcore and QPI about the same range ? Does it matter if the QPI is 1.25 and Vcore is 1.30 ?

You can have a QPI of 1.25 and a Vcore of 1.30. I would start off with the settings I mentioned earlier and go from there. If you're OC'ing to 4.0, you shouldn't need more than 1.25 QPI, you may/should be able to get a little bit under that actually.


----------



## Grindhouse

btw how many threads must i use in IBT 2.4 for testing an OC with HT off ?


----------



## HomeTeam

Right at the 7 hr mark of Prime95 w/ small FFTs, PC Probe alarmed that chassis Fan 2 was at 0 RPM. That's where the H50 pump is connected. It kinda got my attention.

RealTemp showed no increase in core temps following the alarm. I removed the side of the case, touched the H50 pump. It felt like it was running and all other fans were running.

I went ahead and stopped the Prime test, core temps immediately dropped to normal idle temps (low to mid 30s). I took that as proof the H50 pump was indeed still running. So, I rebooted and PC Probe still reported chassis fan 2 at 0 RPM. Shutdown again, reseated the H50 pump connector to the board (removed/replaced), powered PC back on and now PC Probe is seeing the pump as on......kinda weird.

Anyway, I managed 7 hrs @ 4.01 w/HT on of Prime95 small FFTs, 8 Workers, with high temps at 71 67 70 66:










Note PC Probe on the right of the screenie with the RED ALARM. Scared the *#!t out of me.

Since this is the most successful HT-on test I've done, I think I'm leaving it here for now.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonslug*


Hey guys, I have a question about this motherboard model. The OP has two links to buy it: both Newegg, one new condition & one open box. The other day, the OB model was available, today it isn't. Does it fluctuate regularly? I'm almost kicking myself I didn't order one when I had the chance. Can anyone guess if it'll come back in stock or not? Thanks.


it's available whenever a customer decided to return it, then they check up for inspection and put it back up as open box. so your chance of them having it available again would be totally unknown. btw couple people had already mentioned their open box model didn't came with an i/o shield or other accessories. but for the price? yeah it's worth it


----------



## ekovalsky

FYI, looks like Asus has pulled the 0702 BIOS from their download section. My money is on the broken V-core setting via Turbo-V. I have found 0702 somewhat better than 0604 otherwise and will continue to use it. I obviously do any Vcore adjustments in BIOS but Turbo-V seems to work with the other settings.

I had some issues with 1.25v QPI/Dram reading and setting as 1.375v in Turbo-V, but that may have been something weird with my setup, since I tried it again yesterday and it seemed to work okay. At least one other has reproduced the V-core problem so it is real.


----------



## Kitarist

If they did pull it down they will pobably rls a new version


----------



## DOM.

Has anyone had trouble booting with just one stick in the first blue slot ? Mine wont boot









Also only showing 4GB in the bios when i have 3X2GB sticks ??


----------



## Pheros

x86 OS?


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


If they did pull it down they will pobably rls a new version

















It's back now. Same version number and date, not sure if they changed something or it was just a glitch. I may reflash to see.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


Has anyone had trouble booting with just one stick in the first blue slot ? Mine wont boot









Also only showing 4GB in the bios when i have 3X2GB sticks ??


What OS/arch are you running?


----------



## quentin

Has anyone gotten 4.4 with ht on? Care to post settings?


----------



## DOM.

W7 64bit but it wouldnt matter cuz in the bios its not showing up, in cpuz it shows 6gb but not under the comp specs in W7 But one of my buds told me it not me making good contact in the socket cuz i had to take off the cpu socket clamp thing looks like ill check on that tonight when i get off of work


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
W7 64bit but it wouldnt matter cuz in the bios its not showing up, in cpuz it shows 6gb but not under the comp specs in W7 But one of my buds told me it not me making good contact in the socket cuz i had to take off the cpu socket clamp thing looks like ill check on that tonight when i get off of work

Hmm, yeah I was going to say, it might be because of a 32-bit OS, but, that doesn't seem to be the case now. I would run memtest86+ if you get time and see if all your sticks are good to go. Maybe one of them went bad?


----------



## Ward86

I'm currently doing 4.51 @ 1.2875 VCore, on air, HT off for now (just during testing.) Ran IBT very high 20 passes. Highest core temp was a 76.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040148

All I did was took XMisery's settings for 4.2 and increased BCLK until i hit a wall. To my pleasant surprise, that wall happened to be @ 4.6. Blue screen after about 5 passes of IBT. Thank you XMisery for the settings, made it easy. I guess I just have a glorious chip (batch 395).

I have no doubt I could push this chip further (I'm still at XMisery's exact settings for 4.2 except BCLK which is now 215). The only thing I'm worried about is temps. What would be considered a do not exceed temp during testing? I am not an experienced overclocker at all and if I ruin my golden chip I'm going to cry.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ward86*


I'm currently doing 4.51 @ 1.2875 VCore, on air, HT off for now (just during testing.) Ran IBT very high 20 passes. Highest core temp was a 76.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040148

All I did was took XMisery's settings for 4.2 and increased BCLK until i hit a wall. To my pleasant surprise, that wall happened to be @ 4.6. Blue screen after about 5 passes of IBT. Thank you XMisery for the settings, made it easy. I guess I just have a glorious chip (batch 395).

I have no doubt I could push this chip further (I'm still at XMisery's exact settings for 4.2 except BCLK which is now 215). The only thing I'm worried about is temps. What would be considered a do not exceed temp during testing? I am not an experienced overclocker at all and if I ruin my golden chip I'm going to cry.


Welcome to OCN and nice chip you got there!









As for temps, the chip can go up to 100c, but, obviously you won't ever want to go that high. It comes down to comfortability. Personally, the highest I would let the chip go would be 85c max.. but would try to keep it down to no more than about 75c under full load (100% stress). You'll likely end up getting different answers from different people you ask. I think the general consensus though is highest you should let it go is in the 80's but aim for the 70's or lower if possible when OC'ing.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JamezMcQueen*


ok count me in

















Nice looking rig you got there! Welcome to OCN and this wonderful thread!


----------



## JamezMcQueen

@xmisery thanks man and thanks for you settings i cant belive how easy it was to get this a 4ghz


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonslug*


Hey guys, I have a question about this motherboard model. The OP has two links to buy it: both Newegg, one new condition & one open box. The other day, the OB model was available, today it isn't. Does it fluctuate regularly? I'm almost kicking myself I didn't order one when I had the chance. Can anyone guess if it'll come back in stock or not? Thanks.


Tough to say, there may be someone that will decide they dont want this motherboard in which it will get returned and re-inspected to make sure it's okay for resale, then it'll go back on the site as "open box" for a reduced cost.

Also, if you're familiar with Bing Cashback, right now you can take advantage of 15% off @ TigerDirect. They have this motherboard for $309 - 15% BCB (~$46) gets you this brand new board for $263 + Free Shipping. All you do is type in the keyword "laptop" under Bing.com shopping and of course, you'll have to have a Bing account setup, which is free. Something to consider at least.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JamezMcQueen*


@xmisery thanks man and thanks for you settings i cant belive how easy it was to get this a 4ghz


Yeah, it's really amazing at how well and far this chip overclocks. 2.67 up to 4.01, an easy 1.34ghz extra! hehe Anyways, glad to have helped!


----------



## OutlawII

Ok here is a question for u guys. Is the cpu voltage related to the dram speed? In other words if i run my memory at 1600mhz will it take less cpu voltage compared to lets say 1800mhz?


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutlawII*


Ok here is a question for u guys. Is the cpu voltage related to the dram speed? In other words if i run my memory at 1600mhz will it take less cpu voltage compared to lets say 1800mhz?


There are multiple CPU voltages: Vcore, QPI/Dram (Vtt on non-Asus boards), and PLL. Vcore is the supply voltage for the four cores. Vtt is the supply for the non-core sections of the CPU like memory controller and cache. PLL supplies the clock generator.

Higher DRAM frequencies may require higher QPI/Dram voltage to stay stable. Depending on what sticks you have, and whether you are overclocking them or running them at rated speeds, you may need to adjust the DRAM bus voltage also.

Vcore and PLL shouldn't really be affected by RAM speeds. But the relationships between all these parameters is a bit complex...


----------



## Wikidboo

Hey Guys,

Question..every now and then the PC will give a single beep while im in windows but I don't see any reason for it. any idea's?...I know im being vague but I cant find whats doing it and why


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Those of you running Corsair Dominator, are you tightening the timings at all?

Right now I'm at 8-8-8-24 but at 1T instead of 2T. Had to bump the QPI to 1.25 to get that 1T.

Anyone messed with those at all? 1600mhz BTW.


----------



## DOM.

anyone notice they took off the 0702 bios from asus web site


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
Those of you running Corsair Dominator, are you tightening the timings at all?

Right now I'm at 8-8-8-24 but at 1T instead of 2T. Had to bump the QPI to 1.25 to get that 1T.

Anyone messed with those at all? 1600mhz BTW.

I haven't messed with he timings i have just left them stock. I have always noticed negligible performance increases on overclocking the ram. mine is currently 8-8-8-24 2t. how much of a difference do you notice from 1t to 2t?


----------



## ScottieBoysName

No idea.

What can I use to test that? I don't have any benching software anymore. The last thing I used was probably Sis Sandra back in 2001!!

Anyone noticed that EVERYONE can overclock the snot out of their chip at low voltage and HT off?

It's only when it's on that it gives problems.


----------



## Mr.Mike

Recently purchased this board for my first ground up home build and I must say it was not only fun but very easy to work with. I also just ordered an H50 and some extra fans in hopes to start overclocking this. Before I even dig into doing an OC though I wanted to get thoughts on BIOS version. Mine is dated 11/25/09 and is version 0402, is there a more appropriate BIOS I should be working with?


----------



## Kitarist

Sorry for hijacking but What is the difference between the new Gigabyte that also supports Sata 3 and USB and this?

THis board seems somehow limited now that someone mentions about the PCI-e and running in SLI and so on.

Thanks!!!


----------



## HomeTeam

I replaced the stock H50 fan with two Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AC-GP, 120 mm fans in a push/pull setup. This has dropped my core temps by 3 degrees across all four cores.

During 10 IBT runs:

before 69 66 68 66
after 66 63 65 62

I also added an OCZ XTC Cooler 2 for a memory cooler. I'll get some updated pics later.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
anyone notice they took off the 0702 bios from asus web site









Yep. Actually it's been on and off the last day. Either a glitch in their system or they don't want to reimburse people for fried i7's when they follow instructions in their manual and use Turbo-V, just to find that any voltage change (up or down) instantly locks at 1.6v. That's a lot of juice for air cooling and a lot of water cooling setups too. Not to mention the POS stock cooler...

0702 seems okay otherwise. But somehow it is storing/setting voltage data differently than 0604. Besides Vcore there is a problem with QPI/Dram too but it's harder to figure out. Sometimes it will read BIOS values like 1.25v or 1.3v as 1.375v. And I was able to reduce QPI/Dram to 1.2v using Turbo-V while running LinX without a crash, making me think it is not actually adjusting anything. That is definitely not the case with Vcore, since I saw all four cores shoot to 100C instantly once it locked in 1.6v. Thankfully my kill switch is right up front on my Banchetto 101.

Hopefully a revised BIOS or Turbo-V version will be available soon. Too bad Asus doesn't really have any interactive technical support.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
anyone notice they took off the 0702 bios from asus web site









Yeah, I noticed that last night actually. I think someone else mentioned it the other day as well, but, then noticed Asus put it back on again. But now it's off again. lol

EDIT: It was ekovalsky.


----------



## ekovalsky

A photo of the new build. Banchetto 101. Dual 8800 Ultra placeholders until Fermi. Intel 160G2 plus four Raptors. Noctual NH-D14. Crucial DDR3-1600 Ballistix Tracer. Seasonic X-750.

Crap i7-920 D0 (newegg) replaced with crap i7-930 D0 (frys). The latter is requiring no less than 1.375v Vcore for stability in LinX even after hours tweaking other settings and isolating potential non-CPU problems. It was over 1.4v on the 920







Core temps pushing beyond 80 even with dual fans on the Noctua. It's vastly cooler without HT, like 10-15C at load, but I do 3D rendering and folding so want it on.

Thinking about a W3520 if I cannot find a "golden batch" i7-920 that can do 4.2GHz + on 1.3v or less. Seems like all the W3520's can do this. Else I may be tempted by a Gulftown or a 32nm Xeon next month...

Plan is for water cooling before summertime. Probably going with a Feser Xchanger 360 (unless I can get a Monsta) with 120x55mm fans on a controller. CPU and chipset are just fine with quiet air cooling, water will be for the dual Fermi cards only since nearly all of this rig's noise is from the GPU fans.


----------



## Kitarist

They are probably working on a new version


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


A photo of the new build. Banchetto 101. Dual 8800 Ultra placeholders until Fermi. Intel 160G2 plus four Raptors. Noctual NH-D14. Crucial DDR3-1600 Ballistix Tracer. Seasonic X-750.

Crap i7-920 D0 (newegg) replaced with crap i7-930 D0 (frys). The latter is requiring no less than 1.375v Vcore for stability in LinX even after hours tweaking other settings and isolating potential non-CPU problems. It was over 1.4v on the 920







Core temps pushing beyond 80 even with dual fans on the Noctua. It's vastly cooler without HT, like 10-15C at load, but I do 3D rendering and folding so want it on.

Thinking about a W3520 if I cannot find a "golden batch" i7-920 that can do 4.2GHz + on 1.3v or less. Seems like all the W3520's can do this. Else I may be tempted by a Gulftown or a 32nm Xeon next month...

Plan is for water cooling before summertime. Probably going with a Feser Xchanger 360 (unless I can get a Monsta) with 120x55mm fans on a controller. CPU and chipset are just fine with quiet air cooling, water will be for the dual Fermi cards only since nearly all of this rig's noise is from the GPU fans.


Haha that thing looks badass! Keep us updated!


----------



## jjeffreys

Add me to the club I am IBT 20 passes stable Very High at 191x21 using an NH-D14 Temps are 62 61 61 56.

I am using xmisery settings + .05v. Great Job!!!


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


Those of you running Corsair Dominator, are you tightening the timings at all?

Right now I'm at 8-8-8-24 but at 1T instead of 2T. Had to bump the QPI to 1.25 to get that 1T.

Anyone messed with those at all? 1600mhz BTW.


Yes I am running 7-7-7-20-1T with tRFC at 60, but I have the dominators that are rated for C7. Part number TR3X6G1600C7D.

Not sure if the C8 stuff can roll that tight.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


A photo of the new build. Banchetto 101. Dual 8800 Ultra placeholders until Fermi. Intel 160G2 plus four Raptors. Noctual NH-D14. Crucial DDR3-1600 Ballistix Tracer. Seasonic X-750.

Crap i7-920 D0 (newegg) replaced with crap i7-930 D0 (frys). The latter is requiring no less than 1.375v Vcore for stability in LinX even after hours tweaking other settings and isolating potential non-CPU problems. It was over 1.4v on the 920







Core temps pushing beyond 80 even with dual fans on the Noctua. It's vastly cooler without HT, like 10-15C at load, but I do 3D rendering and folding so want it on.

Thinking about a W3520 if I cannot find a "golden batch" i7-920 that can do 4.2GHz + on 1.3v or less. Seems like all the W3520's can do this. Else I may be tempted by a Gulftown or a 32nm Xeon next month...

Plan is for water cooling before summertime. Probably going with a Feser Xchanger 360 (unless I can get a Monsta) with 120x55mm fans on a controller. CPU and chipset are just fine with quiet air cooling, water will be for the dual Fermi cards only since nearly all of this rig's noise is from the GPU fans.


I just replaced my 920 with a 975. It ran 4.2 21x200 at 2.75 volts.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

You guys using the H50's.....are you intaking or exhausting with it?


----------



## gabedad

count me in - love the board


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
You guys using the H50's.....are you intaking or exhausting with it?

I'm intaking


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
No idea.

What can I use to test that? I don't have any benching software anymore. The last thing I used was probably Sis Sandra back in 2001!!

Anyone noticed that EVERYONE can overclock the snot out of their chip at low voltage and HT off?

It's only when it's on that it gives problems.


Have you tried the 4.01 settings with HT on? I got thru 7 hrs of Prime95, and two days of my son gaming with no problems so far (knock on wood).


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
I just replaced my 920 with a 975. It ran 4.2 21x200 at 2.75 volts.

I assume you mean Vcore of 1.275v ? Was that with HT on or off ? Either way that is good, and to be expected for a highly binned EE cpu.

I may go for the Gulftown EE if the retail product clocks like a golden-batch i7 with all six cores and HT on. Not sure how well the shrink to 32nm will offset the heat from two more cores and larger cache though. Should know before too long, I think it launches in the next few weeks.


----------



## DOM.

i fixed my mobo, damn pin was bent to the side now i got 6GB


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


I assume you mean Vcore of 1.275v ? Was that with HT on or off ? Either way that is good, and to be expected for a highly binned EE cpu.

I may go for the Gulftown EE if the retail product clocks like a golden-batch i7 with all six cores and HT on. Not sure how well the shrink to 32nm will offset the heat from two more cores and larger cache though. Should know before too long, I think it launches in the next few weeks.


No that was the 920 that did 1.275 on the vcore. And it was w/o hyperthreading. W/ hT took 1.29 something. The 975 does it on the same settings as well, i didn't change any thing in the bios, just plopped it in and ran it with the 920 settings. lol


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


A photo of the new build. Banchetto 101. Dual 8800 Ultra placeholders until Fermi. Intel 160G2 plus four Raptors. Noctual NH-D14. Crucial DDR3-1600 Ballistix Tracer. Seasonic X-750.


Photobucket link


----------



## ekovalsky

As anticipated, here is BIOS 0703. Not yet on primary Asus download page. Will flash today after work. No description of changes.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-0703.zip


----------



## sarsonm

LOL is right,,,,, get that thing up ,,,for 1000 $ it should hit 5.0 easy or it is not worth it ....


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


As anticipated, here is BIOS 0703. Not yet on primary Asus download page. Will flash today after work. No description of changes.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-0703.zip


Yeah, keep us updated with your findings!


----------



## sarsonm

I love my new P6X58D but i got one problem,,, I have G.skil PC1600 perfect storm and it should run 2000 mhz at 8 8 8 21 1.65v ,, it dose NOT run at 2000 ,,, i have to get it down to 1400 to even boot ,,, I have set it manualy on 1.65v ,,the latency seems a bit off ,it is
8 8 8 20 but that shouldnt give me a problem right ,,,


----------



## sarsonm

ok i have set it to run 8 8 8 21 and as recomended ,, no luck ,, it just dose not want to boot , I tried 1800mhz and it boots but soon as I hit Prime it crashes ,, ,, it seems it wont go over 1400 any ideas should I try to lower the latency and go whit a 1400 or what???????


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarsonm*


ok i have set it to run 8 8 8 21 and as recomended ,, no luck ,, it just dose not want to boot , I tried 1800mhz and it boots but soon as I hit Prime it crashes ,, ,, it seems it wont go over 1400 any ideas should I try to lower the latency and go whit a 1400 or what???????


I believe I read somewhere that in order for your ram (G.Skill Perfect Storm 1600) to reach 2000 MHz memory frequency, you have to overclock your Core i7 to 4.0 GHz.

EDIT: Source


----------



## DOM.

to run your ram at higher mhz i up the qpi volts and ioh i think its 1.4 qpi and 1.24 ioh for 2005mhz at cas 9


----------



## Grindhouse

Yay i think i got it stable @ 4.0, need a higher voltage than most others i7 920 D0 though (1.30 in BIOS and 1.288 in CPU-Z).

Vcore : 1.30
CPU ratio : 21 x 191
UCKL frequency : 3063
CPU PLL : 1.80
QPI/DRAM 1.2250
IOH : 1.20
ICH : 1.20
DRAM volt : 1.64
RAM : 8-8-8-24 2T 1528Mhz

That's with BIOS 0506. I have'nt flashed it yet.

Passed IBT 20 passes on Very high, and Prime95 small's FFT has now been running for 10 hours without errors.
I hope i'll be able to get it to 4.2 with 1.35 vcore max :/ but i dont think so









*BTW, when my PC start, i always get a message saying there's no harddrive found or something like that. Any idea how i can fix that ?


----------



## HomeTeam

*BTW, when my PC start, i always get a message saying there's no harddrive found or something like that. Any idea how i can fix that ?[/QUOTE]

Yep. Disable the Sata 6 Controller in BIOS. I seem to recall its the Marvell controller.


----------



## xmisery

*BTW, when my PC start, i always get a message saying there's no harddrive found or something like that. Any idea how i can fix that ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeTeam*


Yep. Disable the Sata 6 Controller in BIOS. I seem to recall its the Marvell controller.


^^ Yep. It should be labeled Marvell Controller.


----------



## Grindhouse

Cool thx guys ill try it when Prime95 is done


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeTeam*


Have you tried the 4.01 settings with HT on? I got thru 7 hrs of Prime95, and two days of my son gaming with no problems so far (knock on wood).


I'm at 4.2 @ 1.31 vcore with HT on now.

So I can get it stable, but it just take a bit more juice than what I'm seeing here.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

0703 bios? I noticed when I flash the bios it retains all my same settings. Are you guys just flying with that or are you F5'ing the bios as well, and then redoing all the settings?

I'm perfectly stable (bit high temps) right now, let us know how 0703 is.

I'd love to be able to drop this voltage.


----------



## quentin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quentin* 
Has anyone gotten 4.4 with ht on? Care to post settings?

^^ Anyone?

4.6 seems unobtainable for me. Lousy batch I have


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
0703 bios? I noticed when I flash the bios it retains all my same settings. Are you guys just flying with that or are you F5'ing the bios as well, and then redoing all the settings?

I'm perfectly stable (bit high temps) right now, let us know how 0703 is.

I'd love to be able to drop this voltage.


Just flashed 0703. Turbo-V problem fixed. No other changes that I see.

I didn't load defaults, just kept the same settings. My guess is they only fixed the Turbo-V problem, no other changes from 0702.


----------



## xmisery

Currently flashing my BIOS to 0703. Will report back what I see/find out.


----------



## Mr.Mike

Am I ok with 0402?


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Currently flashing my BIOS to 0703. Will report back what I see/find out.

I'm going to do the same.

EDIT - I don't see it on there. I even see it listed in Bios history. But no bios.

DOUBLE EDIT - FOUND IT.


----------



## hvactech

Count me in. Finished the system a few weeks ago and o/c to 3.6 stable. I love this chip and board! I'll post some pics this weekend.


----------



## Grindhouse

What would require to add the less Vcore ? Going from 21x190 to 21x195 or trying 21x190 + HT on ??


----------



## sora1607

Anyone know how I can disable the 6gb sata port so that it doesn't try to load this everytime the system starts


----------



## kckyle

yes you can, i personally haven't found the option but there are some stating they did it on theirs.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Anyone know how I can disable the 6gb sata port so that it doesn't try to load this everytime the system starts

Yes, you have to disable the Marvell Controller.


----------



## sarsonm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
to run your ram at higher mhz i up the qpi volts and ioh i think its 1.4 qpi and 1.24 ioh for 2005mhz at cas 9

i am trying that ,, but there is something funny whit my timings ,,,every time i enter DRAM timing control in bios the timings are off,,,,, they are set to auto,,so i figure that ill have to set them manualy but I am not sure which setings should I mes whit ,,,, would any bodey be so kind to help me out ....
stock timings are 8 8 8 21 and the bios is reading 9 9 9 24.... so which setings should I change to lock them at 8 8 8 21


----------



## BlackDragon24

Hey guys just a tip.

I've been noticing while trying to stabilize my 4.2 OC that the RTL values are changing upon reboot. They never seem to lock into place and I think it is the reason I've been seeing some flakiness, especially when running memory sensitive apps like hyperpi. I decided to take all of the memory settings off of auto ans set my RTL's to values that I know gave me stability.

It may not work for everyone, but if you find that you are having problems staying stable at particular voltages after reboots (like, its stable, then you reboot, rerun the test and it fails), give the RTL values a shot and see if it helps. I got tired of seeing my hyperpi runs pass one moment and then I'd reboot and it'd fail on the firt or second loop. Turned out my RTL values were all jacked up.

Not sure if it is a function of the 0702 BIOS or not, or if it is a function of the fact that I am trying for a higher uncore speed (3600 instead of the default 3200 at 200 bclk), but I thought it worth mentioning....I had similar problems on another brand of X58 board before I dialed in the RTL values.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarsonm* 
i am trying that ,, but there is something funny whit my timings ,,,every time i enter DRAM timing control in bios the timings are off,,,,, they are set to auto,,so i figure that ill have to set them manualy but I am not sure which setings should I mes whit ,,,, would any bodey be so kind to help me out ....
stock timings are 8 8 8 21 and the bios is reading 9 9 9 24.... so which setings should I change to lock them at 8 8 8 21

The first four that are listed should be set to 8-8-8-21, in that order.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarsonm* 
i am trying that ,, but there is something funny whit my timings ,,,every time i enter DRAM timing control in bios the timings are off,,,,, they are set to auto,,so i figure that ill have to set them manualy but I am not sure which setings should I mes whit ,,,, would any bodey be so kind to help me out ....
stock timings are 8 8 8 21 and the bios is reading 9 9 9 24.... so which setings should I change to lock them at 8 8 8 21

i would use 9 9 9 24, what speed are you trying to get ?

and the settings are up on top from left to right is top to bottom if you wanna set them


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Currently flashing my BIOS to 0703. Will report back what I see/find out.

Well, the good news is.. Bios Update: 0703 is stable and works fine. I also tried to get a lower vcore on various OC's and it didn't seem to work, so this one doesn't help with any of that. It looks like 0702 to 0703 just fixes the Turbo-V functionality.


----------



## sora1607

I finished setting up RAID yesterday. Is it normal to RAID 0 a 500Gb and 300Gb to get only 560GB? That's like losing 240 Gb. Also, how do I stop the screen where it says press Ctr + I to set up RAID. I'm just trying to increase my boot time. Last question is, what would happen to the RAID if I re-flash BIOS?


----------



## newpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reficul* 
Temps were maxing at 88 on core 0.
I dont want to believe that it was temps. It could have been anything lol
*I always tell my GF not to move around too much in the room while Im benching.. I dont want her to create heat lol
*
Right now I am working on a stable, Low Volt 4Ghz OC.
I've temporarily given up on 4.2Ghz.

I've dropped my Vcore to 1.30 (1.288 in CPUZ)
21.0x191 = 4010Mhz
Blend Prime95 @ 1 hour so far and max temp of 79 on my hottest core. Im liking the looks of it so far.


haha @ the GF part. rep+ for that


----------



## BlackDragon24

If you RAID two drives that are unequal in size, you are only going to get as much out of the biggest drive as your smallest drive is. So basically, you are only seeing 300GB of your 500GB drive, because the other 200GB cannot be striped (there is no other 200GB on the other drive to stripe with). Its actually not really recommended to do RAID 0 with two non-identical drives for this reason. You only see 560GB because it is 300 + 300 - format space.

You can't get past the RAID screen if you have a RAID array. Its just gonna be there. Flashing the BIOS won't eliminate the RAID, but you will have to reenable RAID in the BIOS to see it again.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Anyone enabled AHCI before they installed windows?

I did this here:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...sta.html?ltr=A

And did raise my WEI score for my drive from 7.4 to 7.8

HOWEVER, it did make my rig randomly BSOD on bootup, so I reverted it back and changed it back in bios.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
Anyone enabled AHCI before they installed windows?

I did this here:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...sta.html?ltr=A

And did raise my WEI score for my drive from 7.4 to 7.8

HOWEVER, it did make my rig randomly BSOD on bootup, so I reverted it back and changed it back in bios.

Yeah, I actually forgot to enable AHCI prior to installing Win7 and ended up having to re-enable it through the registry afterwards using that guide you mentioned. I did this several weeks back or so and it's worked perfectly. No BSOD's or the like during bootup.


----------



## Pheros

Does the P6X58D support the W3520?


----------



## sarsonm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
i would use 9 9 9 24, what speed are you trying to get ?

and the settings are up on top from left to right is top to bottom if you wanna set them

I would like to get it to its factory setings whic are 8 8 8 21 [email protected]
but to do that it looks like I need to increas QPI over 1.35 ,,,you think that that is smart??? I got it stabile on 1500Mhz QPI 1.21 ,IOH 1.20 ,, 8 8 8 21 ,,,but I am not sure how much more voltage would be safe ,,,, any sugestions? ,,,


----------



## sarsonm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
The first four that are listed should be set to 8-8-8-21, in that order.

Thanks ,, done !!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheros* 
Does the P6X58D support the W3520?

I don't believe it does. As far as I know, it currently supports i7 920/930/940/950/960 and i7 Extreme 965/975. And of course the new 6-core proc's coming out soon.


----------



## Pheros

That's....disappointing.


----------



## xmisery

Actually.. I take that back!









After googling around a bit, it looks like it will run the W3520, but, I don't think it's officially supported (yet?) from Asus. I saw some guys running that chip on this board in a different forum.


----------



## Pheros

Yeah I tried googling some, but I never found a definitive answer.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheros*


Yeah I tried googling some, but I never found a definitive answer.


Yeah, there was some more in-depth discussion somewhere else I found (I'll try to relocate that link) But yeah, I keep seeing several others running that chip with this board, but, I'm only going off of their sig rig's.


----------



## sora1607

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


If you RAID two drives that are unequal in size, you are only going to get as much out of the biggest drive as your smallest drive is. So basically, you are only seeing 300GB of your 500GB drive, because the other 200GB cannot be striped (there is no other 200GB on the other drive to stripe with). Its actually not really recommended to do RAID 0 with two non-identical drives for this reason. You only see 560GB because it is 300 + 300 - format space.

You can't get past the RAID screen if you have a RAID array. Its just gonna be there. Flashing the BIOS won't eliminate the RAID, but you will have to reenable RAID in the BIOS to see it again.


Cool Thankx. What do you think I should do then? Should I just use one drive instead of RAIDing 0 on these two drives? What would be better?


----------



## sarsonm

How should I run Intel burn ,,,, standard high or what,,,and why is it shoving just 4gig ram avalible ,, I have 6 gigs

next ,,,,I got my ram stabile at 1954Mhz but I had to put my QPI 1.35 and IOH 1.24 is taht too much


----------



## 00Smurf

where are you guys getting the 703 bios? It isn;t posted on asus's site?


----------



## sarsonm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


where are you guys getting the 703 bios? It isn;t posted on asus's site?


some one posted a link few pages back,,,


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheros*


Does the P6X58D support the W3520?


Yes it does. I should have one to play with on Monday, and I'll report back. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed since I have done rather poorly in the CPU lottery, with the 920 in particularly being lousy. The 930 is a bit better but needs about 0.1v more Vcore (1.375v) than a good D0 to reach 4.0 & 4.2GHz.

W3520 is supposed to be more consistent, probably because of higher binning standards, most have achieved 4.2HT with 1.275v or so. Some of the ones that didn't reach that level were probably crippled by crappy motherboards or memory. Of course that's no different than a decent D0 920, but I don't know what percentage of recent vintage D0s are decent -- from my limited experience, there may be more bad ones than good ones these days.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Yeah, I actually forgot to enable AHCI prior to installing Win7 and ended up having to re-enable it through the registry afterwards using that guide you mentioned. I did this several weeks back or so and it's worked perfectly. No BSOD's or the like during bootup.


I'm getting weird stuff now even with it not enabled.

When I boot into windows I get some strange memory dumps.

Maybe I need to bump up the QPI a bit more and see if that will make it a bit more stable.

Just ran 3dmark Vantage and 06, was stable in both of those. 20 passes on IBT @ Very High is stable whenever I do it also.

It seems that it's JUST when I boot up, like this morning.

I pushed the power button, and it just didn't even post. Everything came on, but no post.

Pushed reset, and viola. Worked fine. Did a reset, got a BSOD, then did another reset and it worked fine.

It's really random. Not sure what it could be.


----------



## BlackDragon24

^^^Check your rtl's. I posted about it a bit back. Yous situation sounds a little different but similar at the same time. Weird stability issues, usually on reboots.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Cool Thankx. What do you think I should do then? Should I just use one drive instead of RAIDing 0 on these two drives? What would be better?

Tough to say without knowing what your intentions are. What do you normally do with your system? I could recommend an SSD for the OS drive and you can keep the 500/300 for storage. You could pick up a 2nd 500 and RAID-0 or RAID-1 them and have the 300 for a secondary backup/storage. What kind of spending budget do you have?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarsonm*


How should I run Intel burn ,,,, standard high or what,,,and why is it shoving just 4gig ram avalible ,, I have 6 gigs

next ,,,,I got my ram stabile at 1954Mhz but I had to put my QPI 1.35 and IOH 1.24 is taht too much


I've found that using IBT 2.4 / Very High / 20 Passes - is a good stress test to run for stability. Some will say more some will say less. But, every time I get something to pass with those settings, I've never ever had a stability issue afterwards. There's another gentlemen on this thread that passed with that and he's been encoding 24/7 for several days straight and it's been kicking ass and taking names ever since.


----------



## ekovalsky

Any suggestions on what to set these at ? Mine are on auto and I haven't changed them, I assume it is round trip latency ? Are these values determined by the DRAM used ? I don't think there is any SPD setting for them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Hey guys just a tip.

I've been noticing while trying to stabilize my 4.2 OC that the RTL values are changing upon reboot. They never seem to lock into place and I think it is the reason I've been seeing some flakiness, especially when running memory sensitive apps like hyperpi. I decided to take all of the memory settings off of auto ans set my RTL's to values that I know gave me stability.

It may not work for everyone, but if you find that you are having problems staying stable at particular voltages after reboots (like, its stable, then you reboot, rerun the test and it fails), give the RTL values a shot and see if it helps. I got tired of seeing my hyperpi runs pass one moment and then I'd reboot and it'd fail on the firt or second loop. Turned out my RTL values were all jacked up.

Not sure if it is a function of the 0702 BIOS or not, or if it is a function of the fact that I am trying for a higher uncore speed (3600 instead of the default 3200 at 200 bclk), but I thought it worth mentioning....I had similar problems on another brand of X58 board before I dialed in the RTL values.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


Any suggestions on what to set these at ? Mine are on auto and I haven't changed them, I assume it is round trip latency ? Are these values determined by the DRAM used ? I don't think there is any SPD setting for them.


The way I did it was to run hyperpi32M x 8 and if it passed, I looked in cpu-tweaker and found the RTL values, then set those values in the BIOS upon reboot.

In other words, I needed my motherboard to be smart enough to set the values for me just once so I could catch it and prevent my motherboard from trying to be too smart.

I'm starting to play with this more and more and do a little more research. You'll notice as well that when you change QPI volts it changes the RTL values, so what may work for a given QPI voltage may not work for another, so you may have to dial RTL's for each individual QPI you try. It gets confusing quickly. I don't really recommend playing with it unless you have tried some brute force vcore to see if that solves the problem. Its more for dialing in settings and lowering vcore and QPI to its lowest levels. But since the board seems to have them jump around I figured I'd post it.


----------



## fallen again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


I finished setting up RAID yesterday. Is it normal to RAID 0 a 500Gb and 300Gb to get only 560GB? That's like losing 240 Gb. Also, how do I stop the screen where it says press Ctr + I to set up RAID. I'm just trying to increase my boot time. Last question is, what would happen to the RAID if I re-flash BIOS?


I would strongly advise that you not raid 2 drives that are different in size (ideally you should not only be having 2 drives that are the same capacity, but also make and model to minimize any conflicts with drive performance between the drives as much as possible).


----------



## ekovalsky

You're definitely onto something here! I booted into BIOS several times with different QPI/Dram settings and sure enough the 2nd group had different RTL values each time when set to "auto". I've seen 56-56-58; 56-57-58; 55-58-58 among others. First time I manually set them to 56-56-58 and got a BSOD right away in LinX...

Funny thing is I've had best stability with QPI/Dram of 1.23125v which gave RTL values of 56-57-58. But I was having a hard time getting stable... may have been the right RTL values but insufficient QPI/Dram to run the overclock. Higher QPI/Dram values were giving different RTL values that may have been screwing up memory access particularly at high CPU speeds. A lot of the guides say that increasing QPI/Dram can create instability and this may be a big reason why!

So I'm now trying higher QPI/Dram values with manually set RTL. If I come to any conclusions I'll post them.

Thanks for the heads up on this!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


The way I did it was to run hyperpi32M x 8 and if it passed, I looked in cpu-tweaker and found the RTL values, then set those values in the BIOS upon reboot.

In other words, I needed my motherboard to be smart enough to set the values for me just once so I could catch it and prevent my motherboard from trying to be too smart.

I'm starting to play with this more and more and do a little more research. You'll notice as well that when you change QPI volts it changes the RTL values, so what may work for a given QPI voltage may not work for another, so you may have to dial RTL's for each individual QPI you try. It gets confusing quickly. I don't really recommend playing with it unless you have tried some brute force vcore to see if that solves the problem. Its more for dialing in settings and lowering vcore and QPI to its lowest levels. But since the board seems to have them jump around I figured I'd post it.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


^^^Check your rtl's. I posted about it a bit back. Yous situation sounds a little different but similar at the same time. Weird stability issues, usually on reboots.


RTL's? Ram timings I guess?

I locked them all down in the bios (it wasn't reading them right) and then checked them via CPU-Z and they were right.

NOW, with that said, I do have it set to 1T instead of 2T, which I think is the stock command timing.

I did some digging, can anyone tell me if the 6GB Corsair Dominator 8-8-8-24 kit is 1T or 2T stock?

THAT might be what is jacking me up. Hmmmmm.

Does 1T give any real world performance value over 2T?

EDIT - I see what you're talking about now. You're talking about the larger numbers in the second section.

What should they be? My QPI is back at 1.25 Should I put the QPI back to 1.23125 and see what it does?

My system has NEVER failed IBT at the 1.31 vcore. It fails during the boots. So I really can't just run IBT and then check the RTL's, since that's not when it fails.

Maby THIS is why I can't get stable at lower voltage!!!

Will CPU-Z tell me the RTL's?


----------



## CULLEN

Sign me up! Just got my board today!


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


You're definitely onto something here! I booted into BIOS several times with different QPI/Dram settings and sure enough the 2nd group had different RTL values each time when set to "auto". I've seen 56-56-58; 56-57-58; 55-58-58 among others. First time I manually set them to 56-56-58 and got a BSOD right away in LinX...

Funny thing is I've had best stability with QPI/Dram of 1.23125v which gave RTL values of 56-57-58. But I was having a hard time getting stable... may have been the right RTL values but insufficient QPI/Dram to run the overclock. Higher QPI/Dram values were giving different RTL values that may have been screwing up memory access particularly at high CPU speeds. A lot of the guides say that increasing QPI/Dram can create instability and this may be a big reason why!

So I'm now trying higher QPI/Dram values with manually set RTL. If I come to any conclusions I'll post them.

Thanks for the heads up on this!


I'm VERY interested in what you come up with. I notice that I'm a lot more stable at 1.23125 and 1.25 than any other QPI. If I throw the QPI to like 1.35 like most i7 OC guides tell you to, it shoots me straight to fail in IBT.

Maybe this is what I keep getting memory dumps and not just a system hang!!!

Question, also, when you guys here say your system is unstable, like you run IBT and fail, my version of fail is I get a BSOD. NOT that IBT says I fail.

So.....when those of you here are failing, are you classifying your fail as a system hang, a BSOD, a reboot, what?


----------



## ekovalsky

Use CPU-Tweaker to find the RTL values, or look in the BIOS. Watch them change as you boot with different QPI/Dram values!

Mine are now set to 56-57-58. LinX failed within 5 runs on QPI/Dram of 1.23125v. I've now increased QPI/Dram to 1.3v (in Turbo-V) and it is beyond 5 runs and still running.

I'm not really sure how to find the correct RTL values other than trial and error, and manually setting them to what seems the most stable. I think higher values are easier to keep stable. Some of the BIOS auto settings I saw had two of the three channels the same and the other larger or smaller. Others had different values for each channel. *** ?

Maybe those here that have achieved good overclocks on low volts (particularly xmisery) could post their RTL settings and QPI/Dram voltage. This may explain why some can just plug in the posted o/c settings in the BIOS and be good to go, while others including me seem to have a much harder time obtaining stability, and it is coming with much higher Vcore - perhaps because we are undervolting QPI/Dram. Higher QPI/Dram values make my system very unstable which I thought was odd.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


I'm VERY interested in what you come up with. I notice that I'm a lot more stable at 1.23125 and 1.25 than any other QPI. If I throw the QPI to like 1.35 like most i7 OC guides tell you to, it shoots me straight to fail in IBT.

Maybe this is what I keep getting memory dumps and not just a system hang!!!

Question, also, when you guys here say your system is unstable, like you run IBT and fail, my version of fail is I get a BSOD. NOT that IBT says I fail.

So.....when those of you here are failing, are you classifying your fail as a system hang, a BSOD, a reboot, what?


I don't use IBT. I use HyperPi32M x 8 to do most of my testing. It is quick and it gives me the best information. If it gives me a "not exact in round error," it is vcore or DRAM volts. If it gives me a "SQR error," it is DRAM volts or timings. If it BSOD's with "the system has encountered an uncorrectable error," it is QPI voltage.

If I pass it consistently, then I can usually pass Linx 5200MB memory and prime95 8h blend, at least within one notch of vcore. DRAM and QPI are set if you are getting thru hyperpi.

At least thats my $.02....YMMV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


Use CPU-Tweaker to find the RTL values, or look in the BIOS. Watch them change as you boot with different QPI/Dram values!

Mine are now set to 56-57-58. LinX failed within 5 runs on QPI/Dram of 1.23125v. I've now increased QPI/Dram to 1.3v (in Turbo-V) and it is beyond 5 runs and still running.

I'm not really sure how to find the correct RTL values other than trial and error, and manually setting them to what seems the most stable. I think higher values are easier to keep stable. Some of the BIOS auto settings I saw had two of the three channels the same and the other larger or smaller. Others had different values for each channel. *** ?

Maybe those here that have achieved good overclocks on low volts (particularly xmisery) could post their RTL settings and QPI/Dram voltage. This may explain why some can just plug in the posted o/c settings in the BIOS and be good to go, while others including me seem to have a much harder time obtaining stability, and it is coming with much higher Vcore - perhaps because we are undervolting QPI/Dram. Higher QPI/Dram values make my system very unstable which I thought was odd.


I am running an uncore of 3600, so my RTL values are higher, and I have found that the best for me are 65-66-66. You guys may wanna consider bumping your uncore to 3600 as it gives you a nice Gflop boost in linx, and usually only requires a marginal bump in QPI, if any. It also syncs up your QPI Link speed with your uncore speed.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

How would you use trial and error to find the correct qpi values? Are you saying unless they're locked down, they change all the time or just when you change qpi?

Example - I have qpi set to 1.25, each time I reboot the rtl values change? Is that why it's stable sometimes (when it hits a good rtl value) and sometimes it's not (when it hits a bad value?)


----------



## BlackDragon24

Essentially, yes, though you need to keep in mind that for a given QPI voltage, you may need a different set of RTL's, maybe not. I'm still trying to digest it.

Here's a good read on the math....scroll down a little bit. Basically its like playing with the Performance level or tRD on X48 systems.

http://www.anandtech.com/printarticle.aspx?i=3671

The guy who wrote that, Rajinder Gill, is one of the smartest men out there, and frankly, I'll believe anything he says over about 99% of the crap you read out there.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

So what about if I just set your uncore and rtl's....and see what happens? We're at the same qpi.....

CPU tweeker can see what rtl values Im at in windows? Can CPU-Z?


----------



## sora1607

Hey xmisery, I'm using the H50 also but I'm having problem bringing this beast up







Do you have a guide with O.C. for HT on?


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


I am running an uncore of 3600, so my RTL values are higher, and I have found that the best for me are 65-66-66. You guys may wanna consider bumping your uncore to 3600 as it gives you a nice Gflop boost in linx, and usually only requires a marginal bump in QPI, if any. It also syncs up your QPI Link speed with your uncore speed.



I thought the uncore:qpi ratio was supposed to be 8:9 or lower per Intel spec. But I'm trying 3600 right now (1:1 with QPI) to see if it ends up being more stable. Trying the 65-66-66 RTL with this. I calculated 57 as the correct RTL value for 3200 uncore, the BIOS was sort of randomly setting values between 55-59.

Also going to try hyperpi32M since LinX either reports an error and stops, or reboots after BSOD. Prime95 locks or reboots after BSOD unless the voltages are really close.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


I thought the uncore:qpi ratio was supposed to be 8:9 or lower per Intel spec. But I'm trying 3600 right now (1:1 with QPI) to see if it ends up being more stable. Trying the 65-66-66 RTL with this. I calculated 57 as the correct RTL value for 3200 uncore, the BIOS was sort of randomly setting values between 55-59.

Also going to try hyperpi32M since LinX either reports an error and stops, or reboots after BSOD. Prime95 locks or reboots after BSOD unless the voltages are really close.


Honestly I think you should try his settings, and then try whatever it was that was locking you up and see if it changes. There's no sense in trying something new as it might have worked before the setting change.

Just my opinion!!


----------



## sora1607

Hey everyone, I was able to make this to run stable at 4.2 with HT on at 1.35 Vcore. But it's stress tested and ran at like 86 degrees on ful load. Is that bad


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekovalsky* 
I thought the uncore:qpi ratio was supposed to be 8:9 or lower per Intel spec. But I'm trying 3600 right now (1:1 with QPI) to see if it ends up being more stable. Trying the 65-66-66 RTL with this. I calculated 57 as the correct RTL value for 3200 uncore, the BIOS was sort of randomly setting values between 55-59.

Also going to try hyperpi32M since LinX either reports an error and stops, or reboots after BSOD. Prime95 locks or reboots after BSOD unless the voltages are really close.

Nah you can run it at whatever you want, as long as your chip can handle it. It just has to be at least twice your effective memory speed. When you run 2000 memory on a 2:10 memory multiplier you end up with an uncore of 4000 mhz. So 3600mhz isn't really all that bad, though some chips cannot handle it. Most D0's can handle it easily.

I think I've gotten the OC in my sig stable with 3600 uncore speed at 1.28125 vcore, 1.2375 QPI, and 1.60 Vdimm with the RTL adjustments. We'll see tomorrow morning if its still running prime95 when I wake up. It may need as much as 1.25 QPI, but vcore and Vdimm are dialed in for sure


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
So what about if I just set your uncore and rtl's....and see what happens? We're at the same qpi.....

CPU tweeker can see what rtl values Im at in windows? Can CPU-Z?

No, you need cpu-tweaker. And you'll need to look at the value for each individual channel.

Once you use cpu-tweaker you will never use cpu-z again


----------



## sora1607

can anyone tell me what the problem is for running RAM at 1513 Mhz. Like I can run stable 4.2 Ghz at 1600 Mhz but I can't run 4.0 Ghz at 1513. The other settings are all the same. At 4.2, my temperature is way too high so I'm bringing it down. Please help


----------



## BlackDragon24

Yeah its definitely gonna need 1.25 QPI. I need to put it thru the full gamut of stress tests and finish tweaking it and hopefully I'll have some screenshots with BIOS settings posted up soon.


----------



## DOM.




----------



## Mr.Mike

Any body tried the little bridge cooler that came with the board? Just curious if it does any thing....


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Yeah its definitely gonna need 1.25 QPI. I need to put it thru the full gamut of stress tests and finish tweaking it and hopefully I'll have some screenshots with BIOS settings posted up soon.



Please do. When I get back to the house Im going to try and duplicate your results.


----------



## Pheros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike*


Any body tried the little bridge cooler that came with the board? Just curious if it does any thing....


It's my understanding that you don't really want to use this unless you're using WC.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike* 
Any body tried the little bridge cooler that came with the board? Just curious if it does any thing....

I tried it, but, it really didn't do anything for me. Maybe it's because I have 2x 140mm fans right next to the bridge pulling air out already. I'd imagine it depends entirely on your case and it's airflow to see any real benefit of using it.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
Please do. When I get back to the house Im going to try and duplicate your results.

Well it might be a day or two. I find that providing at least a 3:1 wife/computer maintenance time ratio keeps me safe, but on weekends that usually shoots to 5:1. Dialing in RTL's is easy in comparison


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Well it might be a day or two. I find that providing at least a 3:1 wife/computer maintenance time ratio keeps me safe, but on weekends that usually shoots to 5:1. Dialing in RTL's is easy in comparison









lol, I know exactly what you're talking about. I want to toy around with these RTL settings as well and do another bench of OC's with HT enabled .. but no time to dedicate to it at the moment, plus, I'm moving soon, so packing and looking for a new place are at the top of the priority list.


----------



## ekovalsky

At 21x200 with hyperthreading, Hyperpi 32M x 8 reliably completes with no errors with Vcore 1.3375v, QPI/Dram 1.23125v. Windows and applications seem to be okay. But LinX crashes quickly, sometimes not even completing one run.

Hyperpi and LinX both show 100% utilization on all eight CPU units, but CPU amps, power, and temps are much higher with LinX. Peak core temps are only around 80 with LinX so I don't think it is a heat-related failure; it just seems to work the core and IMC much harder and finding the instability faster.

I'm going to try again without hyperthreading to see if it makes any difference. Maybe LinX is more efficient at doubling each physical core's work than Hyperpi.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Crashes - Like it BSOD's or it just errors out? How much memory selected in Linx?

If it BSOD's what type of BSOD?


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Crashes - Like it BSOD's or it just errors out? How much memory selected in Linx?

If it BSOD's what type of BSOD?

Either hits an error and stops the run, or BSOD (I've seen them all at various points... 101, 124, 9C, 1D, a). It is set for problem size of 25000 which is like 4766 MB, I think.

At extra 0.05v or so of Vcore (1.3375 > 1.3875) is needed to be stable in LinX (20 runs) or Prime95 (large or small FFT) compared with hyperpi. Temps with LinX or P95 are about 15C higher than hyperpi. Haven't tried with only four threads yet.

Also tried uncore:qpi of 1:1 3600Mhz:7.2MT/s (2xDram + 2) and I got BSOD within a few seconds of LinX, even Windows BSOD at one point. This was with QPI/Dram of 1.25. Obviously my particular setup does not like this ratio. May try 3400Mhz which would be 2xDram + 1. I tried with auto RTL and set manually to 65-66-66.

One thing I did notice, if manual RTLs are set, the actual values reported by CPU-Tweaker are each 1 clock cycle higher. Same with the BIOS reported values. Strange.

I'm going to be trying another CPU on Monday, a W3520. Hopefully it will be better. I didn't do to well in the CPU lottery with the 920 or 930


----------



## BlackDragon24

Given your circumstances, it is becoming apparent that you have a chip that does not have a stellar IMC. Hence the extreme instability at the slightly higher uncore frequency, and the need for so much more vcore when really stressing the memory controller in Linx. I've had a couple of those chips myself, some of which wouldn't even do 200 Bclk and 1600 memory.

Double check your memory settings and voltages to make sure everything is straight. Sometimes memory issues can be masked by pumping a bunch of vcore. I forget what type of memory you have?


----------



## sora1607

Hey guys, I'm trying to bring my beast up to 4.0 running stable with HT on. Right now I'm running at 4.2 Ghz stable but the temperature is like 90 under prime95 test. I use the same setting for 4.2 Ghz and lowered the BLCK to get 4.0 Ghz and that won't POST. Why's it like that


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Given your circumstances, it is becoming apparent that you have a chip that does not have a stellar IMC. Hence the extreme instability at the slightly higher uncore frequency, and the need for so much more vcore when really stressing the memory controller in Linx. I've had a couple of those chips myself, some of which wouldn't even do 200 Bclk and 1600 memory.

Double check your memory settings and voltages to make sure everything is straight. Sometimes memory issues can be masked by pumping a bunch of vcore. I forget what type of memory you have?


I think you're right about the IMC. Memory is Crucial Ballistix 6gb running at 8-8-8-1T, 1.68v with the 2:8 multiplier at bclk 200. It passed tests at DDR3-1603. I have tried repeating tests with the 2:6 multipler i.e. DDR3-1200, without any improvement in stability. Amazon had the Corsair C7D kit on sale recently and I ordered a set, but it was on backorder. When I got the Crucial, it was $100 cheaper than the C7D plus the LEDs look pretty cool in my caseless setup.

The high Vcore I need for stabilityy definitely may be compensating for the poor IMC. If hyperpi 32M x 8 runs with 1.3375v Vcore, that should be pretty close. The much larger amount of RAM utilized by LinX and P95 Large FFT must be causing the problem.

I justed booted at 4.2GHz with HT on with everything set to auto except for the RAM speed and voltage. Nice and stable in LinX at 1.425v Vcore and 1.375v QPI/Dram ! A little toasty though even with the NH-D14, my hottest core has hit 94C. I guess I should start working backwards from that trying to get temps down as much as possible.

Hopefully the third try will be a charm, and the W3520 will be a winner.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Well, to tell you the truth the IMC could be fine and the memory could suck. I had a C0/C1 that wouldn't run 1600 with some OCZ rated for 1600 unless I gave it 1.35 QPI. I swapped out the memory and replaced it with elpida hyper and it did it with 1.22 QPI.

So it may not be the cpu. Especially if you are pushing 1.68v on the DRAM


----------



## sora1607

anyone help?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


Hey guys, I'm trying to bring my beast up to 4.0 running stable with HT on. Right now I'm running at 4.2 Ghz stable but the temperature is like 90 under prime95 test. I use the same setting for 4.2 Ghz and lowered the BLCK to get 4.0 Ghz and that won't POST. Why's it like that


Try just disabling turbo and see if it works.


----------



## sora1607

okay. is it weird to run RAMs are like 1500 speed when it's slated for 1600?


----------



## BlackDragon24

What you might be experiencing might be a function of the board changing settings for RAM timings that will adjust going from 200 bclk to a lower bclk. On a lot of X58 boards you'll see that in the 200Bclk range a few settings will get loosened up. Esepcially tRFC.

7-7-7-20-6-60-x-x-x-x-x-x

The 60 in the above would be the tRFC, its the 6th from the top in the DRAM submenu. See if that changes around when you change the bclk from 200 to say, 180.


----------



## sora1607

No one of the RAM things doesn't change. I turned off turbo and it's not doing me good either. What's weird is I use the same setting for 4.2 which I can run stable and do 4.0 but that doesn't work apparently
I don't know what this problem is. I just tried to put it down to 3.5 Ghz using the same setting for all the voltages and stuff and it didn't work. I couldn't get it to POST


----------



## CULLEN

Just finished going thou xmisery guide and got mine running at 4.2 GHz @ 1.272v - so far 1h 30m prime, lets see how far this baby will go! ;D

+Rep xmisery!


----------



## sora1607

Where's xmisery when I need him







. I can't get this thing to run at 4.0Ghz.. it won't POST ahhgrrr


----------



## CULLEN

Try

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751

Worked perfectly for me.


----------



## sora1607

That's with HT turned off. I'm trying to have it turned on. Thanks anyways


----------



## CULLEN

Have you tried to bump Core Voltage and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage up by a notch?


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Well, to tell you the truth the IMC could be fine and the memory could suck. I had a C0/C1 that wouldn't run 1600 with some OCZ rated for 1600 unless I gave it 1.35 QPI. I swapped out the memory and replaced it with elpida hyper and it did it with 1.22 QPI.

So it may not be the cpu. Especially if you are pushing 1.68v on the DRAM


That's why I put in an order for the C7D But I don't think it's the DRAM, LinX and Prime95 run with the exact same settings except for 19x multiplier (3.8GHz) until I stop them. Memtest86+ runs either without errors.

With the 21x multiplier huge bump in Vcore needed to stay stable. QPI/Dram of 1.225v or 1.23125v seems sufficient to keep the memory working at 1600Mhz w/ 8-8-8-1T timings. I think 1.66v is fine on the DRAM, just bumped it 1.68 since I'm running at 1T (XMP profile is for 2T - I've tried that also with no difference in stability).

Whether its the IMC or the cores themselves, this CPU just hits a wall just below 4GHz and a lot of extra Vcore is needed to get the extra 100-200Mhz. If I were obsessive compulsive I'd just run it at 3.8GHz with low volts and be happy









I guess if the W3520 performs similarly I'll have to consider that the problem is with the board, although like I said it seems perfectly stable at low volts running bclk of 200 with 2:8 DRAM, 3200 uncore, and 3600 QPI as long as the CPU frequency doesn't go above 3.9-4GHz.


----------



## sora1607

My problem is that I can run 4.2 Ghz at full load and it works fine. But I can't use the same setting and just lowered BLCK to get it to run at 4.0 Ghz


----------



## ekovalsky

I have also wondered if I am dealing with some sort of 'black hole' or strap. Probably should try to stabilize 211 blck at lower multiplier and give that a try. Also I'll go back to P95 and see if the instability hits the small FFT versus large FFT. Former would indicate a problem with the cores and the set Vcore, latter to the IMC or memory , at least that is what I would think. Blend - which is what I was formerly using - mixes both so doesn't really point towards one or the other as the problem.

I just don't think hyperpi 32M x 8 is loading the CPU enough to cause the instability. I could also disregard LinX & P95 and see how it does running applications with settings stable on hyperpi... Except when I had the uncore:qpi ratio at 1:1, I haven't gotten any BSODs in Windows when not running stress tests.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Hyperpi 32M x 8 is not going to give you an accurate read on cpu voltage. It is really helpful to determine QPI and DRAM volts. Once you nail those down, you may need to adjust CPU voltage depending on where you are and what kind of chip you have to pass prime and linx.

For my setup, I actually need more voltage to pass hyperpi32M x 8 than I do Linx 5200MB memory 20 passes.

So once again, YMMV. Each system will exhibit different symptoms and its just a matter of figuring out how to diagnose the bastards


----------



## sora1607

I just got a machine_checking_exception BSOD while stress testing. It was running at 65 degrees which should be healthy. Is this some more serious problem with the CPU?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Where's xmisery when I need him







. I can't get this thing to run at 4.0Ghz.. it won't POST ahhgrrr

Hey bud. I felt bad for you so I took a little time to try and stress test the 4.01Ghz OC with HyperThreading (HT) enabled. Please reference this link here which I just recently updated and let me know if you are still having trouble.


----------



## sora1607

Cool Thanks







It's still not POSTing even though I've set voltages up like a bit higher than you have it. Sigh at this rate I'm gonna be running it at 1.35 vcore just to get this working


----------



## Mr.Mike

Xmisery,
I am in the process of trying your 4.2 OC on the 920. Changed things in the BIOS exactly according to your right up and now have 4 threads instead of 8. Is there a reason for only running 4? are there gains to be had for running 8? Sorry for the noob question, but I am sooo









Thanks for you time
Mike


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


Cool Thanks







It's still not POSTing even though I've set voltages up like a bit higher than you have it. Sigh at this rate I'm gonna be running it at 1.35 vcore just to get this working


Maybe try doing a BIOS reset, make sure everything is back to 'default' and then try the settings. Just make note of any additional changes you've made after default, like enabling RAID, etc. What BIOS version are you currently running? Might also want to try flashing to the latest 0703 as well, then trying the settings I posted. Keep us updated.


----------



## sora1607

Running it at 4 thread means having Hyper Threading disabled which makes it require lower voltage => lower temperature, more stable. Enabling Hyper Threading will require you to bump up voltages and you'll see the thing running hotter. It's controversial as to how HT can affect performance positively. You can google it and find out more about it but basically it improves your overall performance


----------



## sora1607

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Maybe try doing a BIOS reset, make sure everything is back to 'default' and then try the settings. Just make note of any additional changes you've made after default, like enabling RAID, etc. What BIOS version are you currently running? Might also want to try flashing to the latest 0703 as well, then trying the settings I posted. Keep us updated.


I'm using the 0702 BIOS. I did many clear CMOS's before trying your settings. I have RAID enabled and I have disabled the 6Gb SATA along with Asus SSD thing. I have Vcore up to 1.3 and QPI Voltage up to 1.275. Still not POSTing. It looks like the computer is running but nothing shows up on the screen so I'm assuming this is a voltage problem. I'm gonna push it up to 1.35 now and see how that works out


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike*


Xmisery,
I am in the process of trying your 4.2 OC on the 920. Changed things in the BIOS exactly according to your right up and now have 4 threads instead of 8. Is there a reason for only running 4? are there gains to be had for running 8? Sorry for the noob question, but I am sooo









Thanks for you time
Mike


Hey Mike,

When I first journeyed out to find various solid overclocks for this processor, I wanted to disable anything that might get in the way or possibly effect the outcome. And, to be honest, I really haven't found many applications and programs that will actually utilize HyperThreading. Most of the stuff was written to run on 4 or less threads, so they aren't really taking advantage of those additional 4 threads. Not to say there aren't any out there that do, just that the average person will likely not ever use a program or application to fully utilize all 8 threads.

That all being said.. My next round of stable OC's running at the lowest settings will include HT enabled this time. So stay tuned!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


I'm using the 0702 BIOS. I did many clear CMOS's before trying your settings. I have RAID enabled and I have disabled the 6Gb SATA along with Asus SSD thing. I have Vcore up to 1.3 and QPI Voltage up to 1.275. Still not POSTing. It looks like the computer is running but nothing shows up on the screen so I'm assuming this is a voltage problem. I'm gonna push it up to 1.35 now and see how that works out


Are you having problems posting with the default settings @ 2.67Ghz? I'm wondering if this has anything to do with your memory. Maybe try re-seating it? Also, 0702 might be a bad BIOS, see if you can flash it to 0703 and report back.


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hey Mike,

When I first journeyed out to find various solid overclocks for this processor, I wanted to disable anything that might get in the way or possibly effect the outcome. And, to be honest, I really haven't found many applications and programs that will actually utilize HyperThreading. Most of the stuff was written to run on 4 or less threads, so they aren't really taking advantage of those additional 4 threads. Not to say there aren't any out there that do, just that the average person will likely not ever use a program or application to fully utilize all 8 threads.

That all being said.. My next round of stable OC's running at the lowest settings will include HT enabled this time. So stay tuned!










Awesome! Well your doing a good job! Been running Prime95 small FFT for about an hour now and I'm sitting nicely at 65C on your 4.2 guide.


----------



## sora1607

Okay lemme reset everything to default and then flash 0703. Is the BIOS on Asus' website because last I checked it was only 06 something even though 0702 was already out. weird


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


Okay lemme reset everything to default and then flash 0703. Is the BIOS on Asus' website because last I checked it was only 06 something even though 0702 was already out. weird


Yep, it's now officially on their website. Pull it down and give it a go.


----------



## sora1607

i can't find it. The website still lists 0604 as the most current and the Asus update thing only shows me 0604 too. Where do you find it from. And I also think it's the RAM that's being problematic. It's weird because I'm running at 4.2Ghz right now stable and the only thing that's different from this setting to your 4.0 setting is the BLCK and DRAM Speed.


----------



## Mr.Mike

If its not too much trouble could some one add me to the owners list and the 4g list?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


i can't find it. The website still lists 0604 as the most current and the Asus update thing only shows me 0604 too. Where do you find it from. And I also think it's the RAM that's being problematic. It's weird because I'm running at 4.2Ghz right now stable and the only thing that's different from this setting to your 4.0 setting is the BLCK and DRAM Speed.


Maybe it's the region you're selecting. Maybe all of their sites haven't updated fully yet. If you do the American Region / United States - Products / Motherboards - Socket 1366 / Intel X58 / P6X58D Premium - Download / Windows 7 64-Bit - Click the [+] BIOS section, it should show you the 0703 update.

Yeah, I'm also leaning more towards your RAM. If you can, try running memtest86+ and see what it comes back with.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Cool Thanks







It's still not POSTing even though I've set voltages up like a bit higher than you have it. Sigh at this rate I'm gonna be running it at 1.35 vcore just to get this working

I had this issue early on. At least with the BIOS version my board came with, 'Auto' was incorrectly setting the DRAM bus voltage so the memory was failing. Try using the Mem OK button which should force a post, then go into BIOS and manually set the voltages - including DRAM Bus to 1.64-1.66. Also make sure the multiplier is 2:6 or 2:8 (the first or second frequency listed)depending on what your memory speed is. If you are using memory with XMP, try using the XMP profile which should automatically set DRAM bus voltages, QPI/Dram voltage, and timings. Set your uncore for the lowest frequency (2xDRAM) and QPI for the frequency right below 'Slow Mode'.

With my limited experience, no post is almost always a RAM issue. If the memory is okay, even if your CPU and QPI/Dram voltages are way off from stable it should still get into the BIOS, if not Windows. If all your memory voltages and bus speeds were already properly set, make sure your modules are all seated correctly in the appropriate slots, and maybe try posting with one module at a time. Maybe one has a bad or corrupted SPD causing trouble?


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Hey Mike,

When I first journeyed out to find various solid overclocks for this processor, I wanted to disable anything that might get in the way or possibly effect the outcome. And, to be honest, I really haven't found many applications and programs that will actually utilize HyperThreading. Most of the stuff was written to run on 4 or less threads, so they aren't really taking advantage of those additional 4 threads. Not to say there aren't any out there that do, just that the average person will likely not ever use a program or application to fully utilize all 8 threads.

That all being said.. My next round of stable OC's running at the lowest settings will include HT enabled this time. So stay tuned!









Sweet!! Very much looking forward to those!! Please post them when you can.


----------



## Mr.Mike

Recovering crash data?

I was giving my 4.2 clock a run for its money and 2.5 hours in the computer restarted, I was in the kitchen making dinner so i didnt notice what exactly happened. All through out the test temps stuck right at 65 solid.

Is there a way to record the data or is it saved some where so I can see why things went down?

Mike


----------



## sora1607

Yea I'm learning toward the memory problem. My memory should be okay though really. I tested them couple weeks back running Memtest and they were fine. I don't wanna run Memtest now because it takes too long. Here's where I'm standing. I'm running at 4.2 Ghz and things seem very stable. I used xmisery's setting with a lot higher vcore. I set my RAM to 1603 Mhz and 1.64 voltage. I think my RAMs just don't like having weird speed like 1503. I guess I'll just work on lowering the voltage to keep temperature down and I'll just run 4.2 Ghz lol. If you guys know more about the possible RAM problem please help me out


----------



## cccdjb

anyone know what the equivalent setting for Vdroop on our board is?

Also I read here somewhere, and now have seen that BIOS 0702 is not on the ASUS website.

Anyone know why?


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike*


Recovering crash data?

I was giving my 4.2 clock a run for its money and 2.5 hours in the computer restarted, I was in the kitchen making dinner so i didnt notice what exactly happened. All through out the test temps stuck right at 65 solid.

Is there a way to record the data or is it saved some where so I can see why things went down?

Mike



Sorry... to note, I was running Prime95 small FFTs


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cccdjb* 
anyone know what the equivalent setting for Vdroop on our board is?

Also I read here somewhere, and now have seen that BIOS 0702 is not on the ASUS website.

Anyone know why?

The Turbo-V functionality was broken in Bios 0702, so they pulled it offline and replaced it with a working release, ie: Bios 0703 along with a few more fixes.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Question, are there options in our bios to set fan speeds plugged into the MB fan headers? Or are they always 100%?

EDIT - I mean, if q-control is indeed the fan control area, if having it disabled always means that everything is set to 100%.

That's a bit better of a question.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


Question, are there options in our bios to set fan speeds plugged into the MB fan headers? Or are they always 100%?

EDIT - I mean, if q-control is indeed the fan control area, if having it disabled always means that everything is set to 100%.

That's a bit better of a question.


Hehe, yeah Q-Control is the Fan Control area. And by disabling it, means that the fans run at 100%. Note: Even if you enable Q-Fan Control and select the highest setting, it still won't run the fans at 100%.


----------



## cccdjb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


The Turbo-V functionality was broken in Bios 0702, so they pulled it offline and replaced it with a working release, ie: Bios 0703 along with a few more fixes.


Been checking in all day and there is not a 0702 or 0703 BIOS on ASUS page right now. All they show is 0604.

What do you mean the Turbo-V was broken? That is a software thing once inside windows, right? I don't use the software to edit anything, just the BIOS. I never even went through the settings before downloading and flashing to 0702 when I got the machine going.

Should I reflash back to the 0604 BIOS?


----------



## BlackDragon24

0702 is fine especially if you don't use turbo-v....if you look a few pages back someone posted the 0703 BIOS link.


----------



## sora1607

Sigh why am i so unlucky. It seems like 1.35 vcore is the only way to stabilize my overclock because I can't run it at 4.0


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cccdjb*


Been checking in all day and there is not a 0702 or 0703 BIOS on ASUS page right now. All they show is 0604.

What do you mean the Turbo-V was broken? That is a software thing once inside windows, right? I don't use the software to edit anything, just the BIOS. I never even went through the settings before downloading and flashing to 0702 when I got the machine going.

Should I reflash back to the 0604 BIOS?


If you don't use Turbo-V, you'll be fine then since you make the adjustments inside of BIOS. There's no need to re-flash to an older release either.


----------



## hollywood406

Well, I did it. I sold my beloved GA-EX58-UD3R motherboard for a Asus P6X58D. My Gigabyte mobo was a good overclocker with lots of nice features but it was time to upgrade. My son owns a Asus P6T Deluxe V2 and I was amazed at the overclock that he achieved with a C0 3841A i7 (4.1ghz 1.330v Vcore) That had a lot to do with my decision to jump ship to Asus. The P6X58D has all the features plus! The reviews on Newegg were stellar and with SATA3 and USB3, I was hooked, It even looks good!

I'm running a i7 D0 3849B at 4.008ghz with 1.2500v Vcore...........This same i7 cpu used 1.3350v Vcore for 4.185ghz in the EX58-UD3R so we'll see how much more efficient it will be at overclocking on the Asus. I'm flashed to 0604 BIOS and I found it strange also that Asus pulled the 0702 off the site. I suppose that should be good news. I had read (in this thread) that there were some issues with 0702 so I only flashed to the 0604 BIOS for the fix in TurboV for DRAM (it did). Anyway.....here are some pics of my latest "baby"
















I'm real excited about it, The Gigabyte was a "budget build" for my first X58. This is the most I've ever spent for a motherboard. It was either the Asus or the Gigabyte UD7. A deal at Microcenter and my Son's Asus made the difference.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
Well, I did it. I sold my beloved GA-EX58-UD3R motherboard for a Asus P6X58D. My Gigabyte mobo was a good overclocker with lots of nice features but it was time to upgrade. My son owns a Asus P6T Deluxe V2 and I was amazed at the overclock that he achieved with a C0 3841A i7 (4.1ghz 1.330v Vcore) That had a lot to do with my decision to jump ship to Asus. The P6X58D has all the features plus! The reviews on Newegg were stellar and with SATA3 and USB3, I was hooked, It even looks good!

I'm running a i7 D0 3849B at 4.008ghz with 1.2500v Vcore...........This same i7 cpu used 1.3350v Vcore for 4.185ghz in the EX58-UD3R so we'll see how much more efficient it will be at overclocking on the Asus. I'm flashed to 0604 BIOS and I found it strange also that Asus pulled the 0702 off the site. I suppose that should be good news. I had read (in this thread) that there were some issues with 0702 so I only flashed to the 0604 BIOS for the fix in TurboV for DRAM (it did). Anyway.....here are some pics of my latest "baby"
















I'm real excited about it, The Gigabyte was a "budget build" for my first X58. This is the most I've ever spent for a motherboard. It was either the Asus or the Gigabyte UD7. A deal at Microcenter and my Son's Asus made the difference.









Very nice! Welcome to the club! Great looking system you have there and good job on the cable management.









This has been a pretty active thread so be sure to keep it subscribed.


----------



## cccdjb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
0702 is fine especially if you don't use turbo-v....

That's what I thought. thanks.


----------



## sora1607

I've been getting a lot of BSOD's stress testing. Anyone know what kind of BSODs I would get for having like over or under voltage and stuff? I feel like the ones that I'm getting are RAM related.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Very nice! Welcome to the club! Great looking system you have there and good job on the cable management.









This has been a pretty active thread so be sure to keep it subscribed.









no kidding. it's only been 3 weeks and this thread has more post/views than any other thread within the same time frame.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...614&Tpk=p6x58d
103 out of 107 people found this review helpful.

hehe


----------



## ekovalsky

Well this is best I can do with this i7-930 batch #3001A187. Cannot complain too much although it needs lots of Vcore and it took a _long_ time to get 25 runs of LinX 25,000 problem size with 8 threads to complete! It also runs cool considering the high Vcore - although probably can thank the Noctua NH-D14 for that.

Turns out the lower QPI/Dram values were more stable for me - best stability at DDR3-1600 / uncore 3200 / QPI 3600 were 1.2250v & 1.23125v. Higher QPI/Dram voltages triggered errors within 5-10 runs of LinX.

LinX stability at 4.0GHz required Vcore 1.28125v using the 21 multiplier with 191 bclk. This slightly underclocked the DRAM to 1523mHz, which was not enough to drop timings to 7-7-7. I tried briefly the 20x200 setting but it gave an early BSOD so I didn't pursue it further.

I was able to complete Prime 95 small FFT and particularly hyperpi 32M x 8 with considerably lower Vcore, but about 0.05v additional was required for LinX to be stable. Prime 95 large FFT did find the instability also but took longer than LinX and tended to BSOD, whereas LinX would just return an error without halting the system. Probably it best to use all of these tools. Next time I will start with hyperpi to get into range, then bump as needed for at least 25 runs of LinX, then finally prime95 blend overnight.

Most of the settings are visible in the screencap, so give them a try if xmisery's suggestions aren't working for you. They didn't even come close for me - I think his CPU is way above average at least for recently made D0 chips! I also used Diff Amp of 800mv, skews of 300ps for CPU & IOH, and manual RTL of 56-57-58; at least on my board, these actually read 1 clock cycle higher than manually set in the BIOS and in CPU-Tweaker, so the reported values are 57-58-59. From my calculations, 57 is the correct latency for the 1st slot when running with a 3200 uncore frequency. I also manually set all the first group of DRAM timings (8-8-8-24-5-88-12-6-24-0) and 1N in the second group. My XMP profile defaulted to 2N for some reason but it runs fine at 1N, at least with the volts raised a little to 1.70.

Come Monday I'll have a Xeon W3520 to play with. Hopefully it will be better, seems that nearly all samples do 4.2GHz HT with Vcore of 1.275v - more than 0.1v lower than my 930. At nearly 1.4v it potentially may do 4.4-4.5GHz on air if I'm lucky.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1046859


----------



## sora1607

I'm still having great problem trying to run at 4.2 Ghz. I don't know what's going on but it keeps restarting and BSOD's when I stress test. I feel like it's my RAM's fault but Memtest doesn't say so. Am I really that unlucky to get a batch that requires me to run at 1.35 vcore? It gets way too hot that way and my RAMs aren't happy to be underclocked


----------



## LostAtoll

Hey all. Just found this thread yesterday. But I sure could have used it earlier.

I'm pretty much done with my new build at this point. I started it technically january 5th, when I bought the case.

As it turns out, I had my overclock very similar to xmiserys 4ghz set up. Thanks a lot for that by the way.. by tweaking mine to closer to yours I was able to get stable at a lower vcore.

I've read like 70% of this thread. Have to say, what a great resource of information on this very nice board. You guys all rule. I am really enjoying this board.

Anyway, on to my stats. My setup:

Apple G5 case
Asus p6x58d premium
lapped core i7 920
lapped TRUE Copper w/ washer mod
12gb Corsair Dominator
Seasonic 850w
EVGA GTX 260
64gb crucial ssd
3x samsung f3 1tb
30" apple cinema display
23" apple cinema

I'm currently completely stable at 4,001MHz, using mostly xmiserys settings but with a vcore of 1.225. I thought I was stable at 1.21875, when IBT did 10 successfully, and 1 hour on prime 95. But then OCCT reported a cpu error after running it for an hour.. so I boosted the vcore a little bit. Before finding this thread, I was pushing 1.2875 vcore, and my temps were breaking 75 at full load.

Now my temps idle at 37-38 and peak right at 69-70. I just put it back together two days ago because I had to replace the power supply, I got my replacement seasonic mdl-850, after the first had coil whine, and the second wasn't even completely assembled ugh.. So maybe it'll drop a couple degrees when the arctic 5 cures.. and I'm still waiting on my other nexus 12cm fan. I was using scythes but they were just too loud and didn't gain me much at all. So I'm thinking those will help a little. It's definitely a little tight in my case, but I am getting a lot of airflow with 7 fans total.

I also just tried ic diamond 7 carat, but when my temps rose 3-5 degrees I went back to arctic 5 and THEN someone told me that I had to leave it sit for 10 minutes for something to evaporate first, so now I'm considering trying it again.

Wish I could get all my cores to be as low as cpu d which is routinely 5-6 degrees cooler. I've lapped the true about 5 times now and it ain't easy. but using the sharpie test, and the razor test, it's very flat in the middle, and only like 3-4mm of the edge falls off ever so slightly. The IHS of the 920 is veeerrryy flat, was much easier.

Sorry for the long post, any tips are greatly appreciated, but for now I'm loving this computer.

I haven't taken any pictures recently, and a lot has changed, but here is from a couple weeks ago(I know the cables are a mess, and the fan isn't even installed yet).



















If you're super bored, this is a thread I documented some of the build/mod:http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/ind...owtopic=206381


----------



## hollywood406

Apple G5 case!??!







Now THAT I would like to see pictures of! The build sounds good. Glad to hear that you're at 4ghz with such a low Vcore. I've found that OCCT is pretty stressful on the CPU, where Prime95 passes an hour or more, OCCT fails within minutes. I use Prime95 first then start in with OCCT for a better indication of stability.

What is the RTL that everyone is talking about? Is that something to do with the DRAM timings? What do they mean? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LostAtoll* 
Hey all. Just found this thread yesterday. But I sure could have used it earlier.

I'm pretty much done with my new build at this point. I started it technically january 5th, when I bought the case.

As it turns out, I had my overclock very similar to xmiserys 4ghz set up. Thanks a lot for that by the way.. by tweaking mine to closer to yours I was able to get stable at a lower vcore.

I've read like 70% of this thread. Have to say, what a great resource of information on this very nice board. You guys all rule. I am really enjoying this board.

Anyway, on to my stats. My setup:

Apple G5 case
Asus p6x58d premium
lapped core i7 920
lapped TRUE Copper w/ washer mod
12gb Corsair Dominator
Seasonic 850w
EVGA GTX 260
64gb crucial ssd
3x samsung f3 1tb
30" apple cinema display
23" apple cinema

I'm currently completely stable at 4,001MHz, using mostly xmiserys settings but with a vcore of 1.225. I thought I was stable at 1.21875, when IBT did 10 successfully, and 1 hour on prime 95. But then OCCT reported a cpu error after running it for an hour.. so I boosted the vcore a little bit. Before finding this thread, I was pushing 1.2875 vcore, and my temps were breaking 75 at full load.

Now my temps idle at 37-38 and peak right at 69-70. I just put it back together two days ago because I had to replace the power supply, I got my replacement seasonic mdl-850, after the first had coil whine, and the second wasn't even completely assembled ugh.. So maybe it'll drop a couple degrees when the arctic 5 cures.. and I'm still waiting on my other nexus 12cm fan. I was using scythes but they were just too loud and didn't gain me much at all. So I'm thinking those will help a little. It's definitely a little tight in my case, but I am getting a lot of airflow with 7 fans total.

I also just tried ic diamond 7 carat, but when my temps rose 3-5 degrees I went back to arctic 5 and THEN someone told me that I had to leave it sit for 10 minutes for something to evaporate first, so now I'm considering trying it again.

Wish I could get all my cores to be as low as cpu d which is routinely 5-6 degrees cooler. I've lapped the true about 5 times now and it ain't easy. but using the sharpie test, and the razor test, it's very flat in the middle, and only like 3-4mm of the edge falls off ever so slightly. The IHS of the 920 is veeerrryy flat, was much easier.

Sorry for the long post, any tips are greatly appreciated, but for now I'm loving this computer.

I haven't taken any pictures recently, and a lot has changed, but here is from a couple weeks ago(I know the cables are a mess, and the fan isn't even installed yet).



















If you're super bored, this is a thread I documented some of the build/mod:http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/ind...owtopic=206381

I love posts like this. Thanks for the info. And good luck pumping that bclk higher!

I've lapped my TRUE a couple of times as well. I'm starting to think if I go any farther I'm gonna see heatpipe protruding thru. I think the difference in cpu temps is normal on this board as I've seen it with several other users as well. I have the same situation where cpu core 4 will always run 5-7C cooler than cpu1. I'll be curious to see your TIM results as I have always used MX-2 but have been thinking about trying some diamond or maybe even some of that crazy indigo liquid metal stuff









Can I ask 2 questions of you - Are you running with HT on? And did you document which changes were necessary to lower the vcore? I have done a little fiddling with Round Trip Latency values that allowed me to achieve a slightly lower vcore and QPI than my initial tests, but that's about it.

Cheers mate, and welcome to the club.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
I'm still having great problem trying to run at 4.2 Ghz. I don't know what's going on but it keeps restarting and BSOD's when I stress test. I feel like it's my RAM's fault but Memtest doesn't say so. Am I really that unlucky to get a batch that requires me to run at 1.35 vcore? It gets way too hot that way and my RAMs aren't happy to be underclocked

Can I make a suggestion that I am sure you won't like? Start over. Clear the BIOS, reflash it to the newest version, load optimized defaults and start over, bumping 5-10 bclk as you go, and take detailed notes. Like REALLY detailed notes. Voltages, timings, what type of BSOD.

I just don't see anyone being able to help you with the information you have given. Stable at 4.2ghz but not stable at 4.0. It doesn't make any sense, and it sounds like there is some setting somewhere that is getting dorked.


----------



## CULLEN

At the moment I'm running my 4.4 GHz @ 1.362v (1.360 = about 6-7h prime) - hopefully it will get me stable. Was able to run 4.2 GHz @ 1.28750v HT off - stable.

*Edit* - How can I be added?


----------



## lj516

Anyone know what watercooling this motherboard would be like? I am very interested in this board but I would really like to incorporate nb sb and mosfet waterblocks.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lj516*


Anyone know what watercooling this motherboard would be like? I am very interested in this board but I would really like to incorporate nb sb and mosfet waterblocks.


I think EK was working on a full coverage block but not sure when it will be released. Not sure if Bitspower or others have one in the works, or if other existing Asus full coverage blocks like the P6T* will work on this board.

Honestly the ICH, IOH, and power components don't run that hot and/or the stock heatsink/heatpipe units are pretty efficient. The best air coolers can handle an overclocked CPU while operating essentially in silence. The Noctua NH-D14 can handle at least 1.5v into an i7 @ 4.4-4.5GHz, not that I could pass stress tests at that but I did get into Windows and surf the net. I'm therefore saving water my water cooling loop for GPUs (planning on GTX 480 SLI unless they are disappointing) since I know they will run wicked hot and have noisy stock cooling under load. I have 8800 Ultra in SLI right now and they are the only source of noise, except for my spinning HDD when it is accessing. I use an SSD for Windows. The Seasonic X750 PSU and Noctua HSF are silent and I am using an open-air Banchetto 101 instead of a case with fans.


----------



## sora1607

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Can I make a suggestion that I am sure you won't like? Start over. Clear the BIOS, reflash it to the newest version, load optimized defaults and start over, bumping 5-10 bclk as you go, and take detailed notes. Like REALLY detailed notes. Voltages, timings, what type of BSOD.

I just don't see anyone being able to help you with the information you have given. Stable at 4.2ghz but not stable at 4.0. It doesn't make any sense, and it sounds like there is some setting somewhere that is getting dorked.

I will start all over like you suggested maybe during spring break but I don't have time to do it right now. But yes it doesn't make any sense because with all the settings kept the same I should be able to run 4.0 stable just like 4.2. That's more than enough voltage for everything. I just wanted to know in general some indications like if you get this BSOD it's most likely you don't have enough voltage. Just wanna make sure that other parts of my computer are not acting up during overclocking


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lj516*


Anyone know what watercooling this motherboard would be like? I am very interested in this board but I would really like to incorporate nb sb and mosfet waterblocks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


I think EK was working on a full coverage block but not sure when it will be released. Not sure if Bitspower or others have one in the works, or if other existing Asus full coverage blocks like the P6T* will work on this board.

Honestly the ICH, IOH, and power components don't run that hot and/or the stock heatsink/heatpipe units are pretty efficient. The best air coolers can handle an overclocked CPU while operating essentially in silence. The Noctua NH-D14 can handle at least 1.5v into an i7 @ 4.4-4.5GHz, not that I could pass stress tests at that but I did get into Windows and surf the net. I'm therefore saving water my water cooling loop for GPUs (planning on GTX 480 SLI unless they are disappointing) since I know they will run wicked hot and have noisy stock cooling under load. I have 8800 Ultra in SLI right now and they are the only source of noise, except for my spinning HDD when it is accessing. I use an SSD for Windows. The Seasonic X750 PSU and Noctua HSF are silent and I am using an open-air Banchetto 101 instead of a case with fans.


No need to watercool this motherboard. It runs extremely cool. as ekovalsky said. EK has devleloped a NB/SB block solution that fits this board along with the P6T and a couple of others. You must then purchase another mosfet kit that consists of 2 blocks, so thats three blocks and 6 fittings just to cool one motherboard. PITA. If I were going to do it I'd take advantage of the awesome heatpipe assembly and get the asus hp block from ek, which supposedly will replace the nb heatsink and watercool the heatpipe assembly. And its only 1 block and 2 fittings and costs 1/4 the price. But I still think it is unnecessary. Maybe when you remove the fans from the cpu heatisnk when watercooling you need more airflow across the heatpipes, but right now my mb temp sensor never gets above 35C load and is usually sitting at around 26C. And that's with two gtx285's pumping all 32 lanes.


----------



## Grindhouse

Help guys ! i need to know if my RAM is defective/unstable or not....

I tried going for 4.2

First try :

200x21
Vcore 1.375
*RAM : 1603mhz 8-8-8-24 2T*
*Uncore : 3208*
CPU PLL : 1.80
QPI : 1.23125
IOH : 1.20
ICH : 1.20
DRAM : 1.64

IBSOD after like 30 sec in ITB (very high)

Second try :

200x21
Vcore : 1.375
*RAM : 1203mhz 8-8-8-24 2T*
*Uncore : 3208*
CPU PLL : 1.80
QPI : 1.23125
IOH : 1.20
ICH : 1.20
DRAM : 1.64

IBT (very high) 20 passes OK.

The only thing i changed is my RAM from 1532mhz to 1200mhz. What does that tell me ? My Ram is defective/unstable/broken and i must run it at a lower speed to get a stable OC on my CPU ? Or is it perfectly normal to lower the RAM to get a stable OC ?

I did a couple of tests on my RAM earlier this week, Windows memory diagnostic, OCCT.... All seemed OK, so i thought my CPU just needed more Vcore to get stable (4.00 needed 1.30), now im thinking what is holding me back is my RAM :/

EDIT :

Just tryed RAM 1203mhz and uncore 2400 = IBT crash/BSOD after 5 pass or so. Seems like its more related to the ram/uncore ratio.
I know the uncore must be set at least twice as much as the RAM. So, how am i supposed to set my ram/uncore ratio ? Seems that when i set the uncore more than the double of the ram ( ex: RAM 1203Mhz and uncore 3208) its MORE stable than setting it just at the double ( RAM 1603mhz uncore 3208 or RAM 1203mhz uncore 2400)


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


No need to watercool this motherboard. It runs extremely cool. as ekovalsky said. EK has devleloped a NB/SB block solution that fits this board along with the P6T and a couple of others. You must then purchase another mosfet kit that consists of 2 blocks, so thats three blocks and 6 fittings just to cool one motherboard. PITA. If I were going to do it I'd take advantage of the awesome heatpipe assembly and get the asus hp block from ek, which supposedly will replace the nb heatsink and watercool the heatpipe assembly. And its only 1 block and 2 fittings and costs 1/4 the price. But I still think it is unnecessary. Maybe when you remove the fans from the cpu heatisnk when watercooling you need more airflow across the heatpipes, but right now my mb temp sensor never gets above 35C load and is usually sitting at around 26C. And that's with two gtx285's pumping all 32 lanes.



That memory you have running 7-7-7-20-60. I have C8, not the C7. So I'm running 8-8-8-24-88. Would it benefit me to run that 88 at 60 like you have? What kind of timing is that? What does it represent? Does the 60 offer real world performance over the 88?


----------



## ekovalsky

Okay, you're getting close. Sounds a lot like what I was dealing with. Give this a try, worked for me:

Try 1.66, 1.68, or 1.70 for DRAM. You won't hurt anything despite the red message of death in the BIOS! Manually set your Command rate to 1N, RTL CHA=56, CHB=57,CHC=58 (will boot as 57-58-59), and tRFC at 88. Bclk 200, 2:8 DRAM (1600 or 1603). Manually set CPU PLL to 1.84, CPU Diff Amp 800mv, skew 300ps CPU & IOH. Reduce ICH to 1.1. Increase Vcore to 1.38750v.

Try uncore at 32xx & 34xx; I was more stable at 32xx which keeps the 8:9 ratio specified by Intel. But I guess some have had better luck with higher uncore:qpi ratios, maybe it depend on the chip. Make sure your QPI is at 18x setting (7.2 MT/s).

For me with HT on: Vcore of 1.3375v was sufficient for Hyperpi 32M x 8. For Prime95 large FFT or blend running 8 threads, Vcore of 1.3750v was needed for prolonged runs. For LinX 25,000 problem size with 8 threads, Vcore of 1.38125v was needed to complete 25+ runs.

IBT should be same as LinX, although 'Very High' uses less memory than LinX 25,000 (4096 versus 4766). Also if you use IBT, you may need to specify 16 threads; I seem to remember reading there was a bug that would sometimes make 8 threads crash... not sure if this was fixed in a subsequent release.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*


Help guys ! i need to know if my RAM is defective/unstable or not....

I tried going for 4.2

First try :

200x21
Vcore 1.375
*RAM : 1603mhz 8-8-8-24 2T*
*Uncore : 3208*
CPU PLL : 1.80
QPI : 1.23125
IOH : 1.20
ICH : 1.20
DRAM : 1.64

IBSOD after like 30 sec in ITB (very high)

Second try :

200x21
Vcore : 1.375
*RAM : 1203mhz 8-8-8-24 2T*
*Uncore : 3208*
CPU PLL : 1.80
QPI : 1.23125
IOH : 1.20
ICH : 1.20
DRAM : 1.64

IBT (very high) 20 passes OK.

The only thing i changed is my RAM from 1532mhz to 1200mhz. What does that tell me ? My Ram is defective/unstable/broken and i must run it at a lower speed to get a stable OC on my CPU ? Or is it perfectly normal to lower the RAM to get a stable OC ?

I did a couple of tests on my RAM earlier this week, Windows memory diagnostic, OCCT.... All seemed OK, so i thought my CPU just needed more Vcore to get stable (4.00 needed 1.30), now im thinking what is holding me back is my RAM :/

EDIT :

Just tryed RAM 1203mhz and uncore 2400 = IBT crash/BSOD after 5 pass or so. Seems like its more related to the ram/uncore ratio.
I know the uncore must be set at least twice as much as the RAM. So, how am i supposed to set my ram/uncore ratio ? Seems that when i set the uncore more than the double of the ram ( ex: RAM 1203Mhz and uncore 3208) its MORE stable than setting it just at the double ( RAM 1603mhz uncore 3208 or RAM 1203mhz uncore 2400)


----------



## JamezMcQueen

Ok guys I know this probably isn't the best form to post this question but im sure someone can help. Ok right now i have a cooler master v8 and i cant seem to get a stable OC to 4.2 with satisfying temps so iv been looking at the corsair h50 and i was wondering if any of you think that i would see a big difference in the to. I need my temps to come down at least 6 degrees but 10 would be even better so what do you guys think.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


That memory you have running 7-7-7-20-60. I have C8, not the C7. So I'm running 8-8-8-24-88. Would it benefit me to run that 88 at 60 like you have? What kind of timing is that? What does it represent? Does the 60 offer real world performance over the 88?


Its tRFC, and it doesn't do much except shave a few seconds off of a hyperpi32M time.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamezMcQueen* 
Ok guys I know this probably isn't the best form to post this question but im sure someone can help. Ok right now i have a cooler master v8 and i cant seem to get a stable OC to 4.2 with satisfying temps so iv been looking at the corsair h50 and i was wondering if any of you think that i would see a big difference in the to. I need my temps to come down at least 6 degrees but 10 would be even better so what do you guys think.

from the design the v8 doesn't really look like it's that efficient. the h50 will definitely be an improvement, just not sure by how much.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Its tRFC, and it doesn't do much except shave a few seconds off of a hyperpi32M time.

Alrighty, I just was able to do a cold boot that successfully got into Windows.

I loaded up CPU Tweaker, and it said the RTL was 57. Should I set this in bios now and see what happens? 57-57-57 for all three channels?


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
Alrighty, I just was able to do a cold boot that successfully got into Windows.

I loaded up CPU Tweaker, and it said the RTL was 57. Should I set this in bios now and see what happens? 57-57-57 for all three channels?

Maybe it is a quirk on my board, but it will uses a number one clock higher than what you set manually. I'd set 56-57-58 which should load into BIOS as 57-58-59. At least at DDR3-1600 and 3200 uncore that seemed to be the most stable combo. Changing nothing, I saw the board boot with numbers ranging from 55-60, sometimes all the same, sometimes all different, sometimes two the same.... sort of like a slot machine! I ran some calculations on memory access times and 57 was the "correct" latency with CAS8 and uncore 3200. This is for the slot closet to the CPU. Probably reasonable to add 1 and 2 clock cycles for the further slots.

On those boots when 55 was auto set (equivalent to a manual setting of 54) there was more instability - this was probably too tight since it was less than the calculated latency required.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekovalsky* 
Maybe it is a quirk on my board, but it will uses a number one clock higher than what you set manually. I'd set 56-57-58 which should load into BIOS as 57-58-59. At least at DDR3-1600 and 3200 uncore that seemed to be the most stable combo. Changing nothing, I saw the board boot with numbers ranging from 55-60, sometimes all the same, sometimes all different, sometimes two the same.... sort of like a slot machine! I ran some calculations on memory access times and 57 was the "correct" latency with CAS8 and uncore 3200. This is for the slot closet to the CPU. Probably reasonable to add 1 and 2 clock cycles for the further slots.

On those boots when 55 was auto set (equivalent to a manual setting of 54) there was more instability - this was probably too tight since it was less than the calculated latency required.

I actually just noticed this. I just booted into Win again without locking it down and it booted with 56!! BTW, in CPU-Tweaker, I can only see one RTL. Is that normal or are the others hidden somewhere?

Also, it's not just you're board, mine also will show one number higher than what I have it set at.

I just tried uncore 3603 with values of 65-66-66 and it booted, then when I entered my password it hung. Rebooted, and now into windows fine.

Gonna try IBT and see what happens.

EDIT - Failed. Didn't even make one pass.

I then put uncore back to auto, tried 56-56-56 and it wouldn't recognize one of the sticks of ram.

Trying 56-57-58 now. Got into windows, let's see what IBT does.

Remember I'm stable in IBT, I'm just trying to be stable AND get rid of these BSOD during bootups.

EDIT - Ran fine. Hopefully my boot problems are solved.

EDIT - Just tried to run my Corsair Dom at 7-7-7-20. LOL. No go on that. Wouldn't post and only recognized two sticks.

I think I'm done tweaking for now unless someone knows some magic to getting vcore to drop with HT on.


----------



## Myrlin

I have made my first new build in 5 years and thanks to xmisery's settings guides I am stable at 4.2ghz. I tried 4.5ghz but it would not load Windows. I did get stable at 4.4ghz though. I even built my wife a new one too. Same motherboard of course. Pics coming this week.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
I have made my first new build in 5 years and thanks to xmisery's settings guides I am stable at 4.2ghz. I tried 4.5ghz but it would not load Windows. I did get stable at 4.4ghz though. I even built my wife a new one too. Same motherboard of course. Pics coming this week.

Awesome. Congrats on both of your new builds and welcome to the club! Let's get some eye candy too when you get time to snap some shots!


----------



## DOM.

guys that use IBT do you set the threads to 8 or leave it at auto ?


----------



## ScottieBoysName

It seems I can't pass IBT on Maximum. I don't get a BSOD, the program itself says I didn't pass.

I can pass just fine on Very High, 20 passes.

Weird.


----------



## HomeTeam

I've been stable at 4.01 w/HT on for the lastweek, and have been working on my RAM settings. I got that stable with the folling

AI OverclockXMP
CPU Ratio21
Intel Speedstep TechDisable
Xtreme Phase Auto
BCLK Freq200
PCIE Freq100
DRAM FreqDDR3-1603
UCLK Freq3208
QPI Link Data Rate Auto

DRAM Timing Control
1st Info
CAS# Latency9
RAS# to CAS# Delay9
RAS# PRE Time9
RAS# ACT Time24
REF Cycle Time (tRFC)Auto
WRITE Recovery TimeAuto
READ to PRE Time Auto
FOUR ACT WIN TimeAuto
Back-to-Back CAS# DelayAuto

2nd Info All Auto
3rd Info All Auto

CPU Voltage ControlManual
CPU Voltage1.3125
CPU VLL1.8
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage1.24375
IOH Voltage1.2
IOH PCIE Voltage Auto
ICH Voltage1.3
ICH PCIE Voltage Auto

DRAM Bus Voltage 1.66

Load-Line CalibrationEnabled
CPU Differential Amplitude  800mV
CPU Clock SkewDelay 300ps
CPU Spread SpectrumDisabled
IOH Clock SkewDelay 300ps
PCIE Spread SpectrumDisabled

Advanced
C1E SupportDisabled
Hardware PrefetcherEnabled
Adjacent Cache Line PrefetchEnabled
Intel Virtualization Tech Enabled
CPU TM FuctionEnabled
Execute Disabled BitEnabled
Intel HT TechnologyEnabled
Active Processor CoresAll
A20MDisabled
Intel SpeedStep TechDisabled
Intel C-STATE TechDisabled

But with xmisery's post for 4.2 w/HT on I decided to give it a try.

I started with the above settings, added xmisery's changes, and bumped vcore down a notch (thought I'd give it a shot):

CPU Voltage1.30
IOH PCIE Voltage1.5
ICH PCIE Voltage1.5

Got BSOD during first run of IBT, MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

I bumped CPU Voltage to 1.3125 and ran IBT again.

Again, BSOD during first run of IBT, this time 0x3b SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

I bumped QPI/DRAM Core Voltage to 1.25, back to IBT.

This time it passed 10 iterations of IBT w/high temps of 76 74 74 72:










Currently running Prime95 and going to bed.

EDIT:

DRAM Timing Control
1st Info
CAS# LatencyAutp
RAS# to CAS# DelayAuto
RAS# PRE TimeAuto
RAS# ACT TimeAuto

So, other than setting DRAM Freq to DDR3-1603, UCLK to 3208, and DRAM Bus Voltage to 1.66, all RAM settings are at auto.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
I think I'm done tweaking for now unless someone knows some magic to getting vcore to drop with HT on.

That would definitely be magic. I haven't been able to run 7-7-7 timings on my Crucial memory either, even with a little overvolting to 1.72v. It will only show one stick. Some of these kits apparently came with a 2nd XMP profile for CAS7 at 1600mHz but not mine. Not that it really makes much difference.

Looks like Amazon will be shipping my Corsair C7D this week. They should be kick butt.

In my rig, keeping the uncore:QPI ratio no higher than 8:9 seems key to stability. I read that as this ratio approaches 1:1 the IMC and cores are more suspectible to clock inteference...


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
I actually just noticed this. I just booted into Win again without locking it down and it booted with 56!! BTW, in CPU-Tweaker, I can only see one RTL. Is that normal or are the others hidden somewhere?

Sort of hidden, default screen shows CHA. In the right column there is a pull down menu where you can select CHB or CHC. The RTL will change along with the channel. Default, it shows the RTL value partially greyed out if the one shown is not the same on all three channels (which it really should never be).

Too bad CPU-Tweaker won't allow timing changes to be made in Windows. Apparently it does with EVGA, Gigabyte and some other mainboards, but Asus has locked the memory parameters in BIOS.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HomeTeam* 

But with xmisery's post for 4.2 w/HT on I decided to give it a try.

I started with the above settings, added xmisery's changes, and bumped vcore down a notch (thought I'd give it a shot):

CPU Voltage1.30
IOH PCIE Voltage1.5
ICH PCIE Voltage1.5

Got BSOD during first run of IBT, MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

I bumped CPU Voltage to 1.3125 and ran IBT again.

Again, BSOD during first run of IBT, this time 0x3b SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

I bumped QPI/DRAM Core Voltage to 1.25, back to IBT.

This time it passed 10 iterations of IBT w/high temps of 76 74 74 72:










Currently running Prime95 and going to bed.

EDIT:

DRAM Timing Control
1st Info
CAS# LatencyAutp
RAS# to CAS# DelayAuto
RAS# PRE TimeAuto
RAS# ACT TimeAuto

So, other than setting DRAM Freq to DDR3-1603, UCLK to 3208, and DRAM Bus Voltage to 1.66, all RAM settings are at auto.

You're settings are the same as mine then on qpi and vcore. My ich and the other one are both 1.20's.

Try passing IBT on maximum. I can't get it done.

I can pass it on Very High though.


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


You're settings are the same as mine then on qpi and vcore. My ich and the other one are both 1.20's.

Try passing IBT on maximum. I can't get it done.

I can pass it on Very High though.



IBT won't let me select Maximum. When I try it says I don't have enough memory.

EDIT: I'm at about 5 hrs of Prime and still running. Small FFTs.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HomeTeam* 
IBT won't let me select Maximum. When I try it says I don't have enough memory.

EDIT: I'm at about 5 hrs of Prime and still running. Small FFTs.


It was doing the same thing on mine, what it does is select all your available memory, so if it changes in that instant it selects it and the time you push go, it says you don't have enough.

Gotta be quick.









I just cold booted this morning to another BSOD before it loaded up Windows. Got to the "Starting Windows" screen, tried to load and BSOD.

Upping QPI to see if that helps.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Hey guys

I've been playing around this weekend and found a new feature on this board that some of you may know about. Some of you may hate it, some of you may love it, and it'll be sure to spark some controversy.

One of the best features that I thought exclusive to DFI boards before I figured it out on this board was the ability to use a special add function to the vid which essentially allowed you to scale the voltage with the multiplier in conjunction with C1E and EIST. Well this board has it too, in the voltage offset function.

People have heard the term vdroop or vdrop before. Essentially it refers to the drop in voltage when a heavy load is applied to the processor. This is actually the way INTEL designs the processors to run to prevent voltage spiking.

Some boards (and people) think that this droop is a bad thing, and thus we see options like vdroop control, or on asus boards, loadline calibration. Loadline calibration, while it may seem like a good thing in that your voltages basically stay rock solid at load and idle, actually hurts your processor more than it helps it long term.

Anyways, enough about my opinions. You can google this stuff and read all about it if you want. But I'm here to say it works, and it works well, and it allows you to let your processor idle at about 0.25v less than at load









Idle:



Load:



So basically, here's the skinny. You gotta set cpu voltage control to offset, speedstep to enabled, and loadline calibration must be disabled. You then must adjust the available offset voltage to whatever you need it to be...my offset for the above screenshots was around .125.

Couple of things to note. First, when you change multipliers the offset voltage will "offset" to a different starting voltage. In other words, the "auto" voltage that the board reads for the 20 multi will be different than for the 19 or 21x multi, so if you set an offset voltage of 0.1 for the 21 x multi and then change to the 20x multi, you will need to change your offset voltage if you want the same voltage. Also, you will need to load your processor accordingly to get your true load voltage. In my testing, anything other than Linx with at LEAST 5000MB of memory selected did not load the processor completely, and by completely, I mean drawing the most current thru the processor that causes the voltage to the processor to droop ALL THE WAY.

I recommend everest as a good monitoring tool but cpu-z will work fine. You will notice that in Turbo-v the voltage is labeled as 1.35, and in everest, my load voltage is 1.272. That's almost 0.08v of droop, which is a lot. But since the processor drops voltage at idle, you can see that the idle voltage is only 1.048v







.

Anyways, if anyone has any questions about this be sure to ask. I've been playing with it for the last couple of days and frankly, I like it. My idle temps are about 3-4C lower and my load temps and voltages are exactly the same as before.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeTeam*


I've been stable at 4.01 w/HT on for the lastweek, and have been working on my RAM settings. I got that stable with the folling

AI OverclockXMP
CPU Ratio21
Intel Speedstep TechDisable
Xtreme Phase Auto
BCLK Freq200
PCIE Freq100
DRAM FreqDDR3-1603
UCLK Freq3208
QPI Link Data Rate Auto

DRAM Timing Control
1st Info
CAS# Latency9
RAS# to CAS# Delay9
RAS# PRE Time9
RAS# ACT Time24
REF Cycle Time (tRFC)Auto
WRITE Recovery TimeAuto
READ to PRE Time Auto
FOUR ACT WIN TimeAuto
Back-to-Back CAS# DelayAuto

2nd Info All Auto
3rd Info All Auto

CPU Voltage ControlManual
CPU Voltage1.3125
CPU VLL1.8
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage1.24375
IOH Voltage1.2
IOH PCIE Voltage Auto
ICH Voltage1.3
ICH PCIE Voltage Auto

DRAM Bus Voltage 1.66

Load-Line CalibrationEnabled
CPU Differential Amplitude 800mV
CPU Clock SkewDelay 300ps
CPU Spread SpectrumDisabled
IOH Clock SkewDelay 300ps
PCIE Spread SpectrumDisabled

Advanced
C1E SupportDisabled
Hardware PrefetcherEnabled
Adjacent Cache Line PrefetchEnabled
Intel Virtualization Tech Enabled
CPU TM FuctionEnabled
Execute Disabled BitEnabled
Intel HT TechnologyEnabled
Active Processor CoresAll
A20MDisabled
Intel SpeedStep TechDisabled
Intel C-STATE TechDisabled

But with xmisery's post for 4.2 w/HT on I decided to give it a try.

I started with the above settings, added xmisery's changes, and bumped vcore down a notch (thought I'd give it a shot):

CPU Voltage1.30
IOH PCIE Voltage1.5
ICH PCIE Voltage1.5


I'm not sure if you saw my most recent settings update for 4.20 w/ HT On. Double check these below with yours. I believe my memory settings were very close to yours also. It was able to pass IBT 2.4 / Very High / 20 passes with no problem. If it fails, try bumping vcore up 1 notch, should do the trick.

DRAM Freq [*DDR3-1603*]
UCLK Freq [*3208*]

DRAM Timing Control
[*9-9-9-24-2N*]
********************************
Ai Overclock Tuner [*Manual*]
CPU Ratio Setting [*21.0*]
BCLK Frequency [*200*]
PCIE Frequency [*100*]
QPI Link Data Rate [*Auto*]

CPU Voltage Control [*Manual*]
CPU Voltage [*1.29375*]
CPU PLL Voltage [*1.80*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.23125*]
IOH Voltage [*1.20*]
IOH PCIE Voltage [*1.50*]
ICH Voltage [*1.20*]
ICH PCIE Voltage [*1.50*]
DRAM Bus Voltage [*1.64*]

Load-Line Calibration [*Enabled*]
CPU Differential Amplitude [*800mV*]
CPU Clock Skew [*Delay 300ps*]
CPU Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]
IOH Clock Skew [*Auto*]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]

C1E Support [*Disabled*]
Hardware Prefetcher [*Enabled*]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [*Enabled*]
CPU TM Function [*Enabled*]
Execute Disable Bit [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) HT Technology [*Enabled*]
Active Processor Cores [*All*]
A20M [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [*Disabled*]


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I'm not sure if you saw my most recent settings update for 4.20 w/ HT On. Double check these below with yours. I believe my memory settings were very close to yours also. It was able to pass IBT 2.4 / Very High / 20 passes with no problem. If it fails, try bumping vcore up 1 notch, should do the trick.

DRAM Freq [*DDR3-1603*]
UCLK Freq [*3208*]

DRAM Timing Control
[*9-9-9-24-2N*]
********************************
Ai Overclock Tuner [*Manual*]
CPU Ratio Setting [*21.0*]
BCLK Frequency [*200*]
PCIE Frequency [*100*]
QPI Link Data Rate [*Auto*]

CPU Voltage Control [*Manual*]
CPU Voltage [*1.29375*]
CPU PLL Voltage [*1.80*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.23125*]
IOH Voltage [*1.20*]
IOH PCIE Voltage [*1.50*]
ICH Voltage [*1.20*]
ICH PCIE Voltage [*1.50*]
DRAM Bus Voltage [*1.64*]

Load-Line Calibration [*Enabled*]
CPU Differential Amplitude [*800mV*]
CPU Clock Skew [*Delay 300ps*]
CPU Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]
IOH Clock Skew [*Auto*]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]

C1E Support [*Disabled*]
Hardware Prefetcher [*Enabled*]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [*Enabled*]
CPU TM Function [*Enabled*]
Execute Disable Bit [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) HT Technology [*Enabled*]
Active Processor Cores [*All*]
A20M [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [*Disabled*]

What did it do at 8-8-8-24?

Tried upping QPI to see if that would stop my cold boot BSOD's, upping QPI made me unstable in IBT.

This is really weird. It's like my rig likes specific levels and NOTHING but those.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName* 
What did it do at 8-8-8-24?

Tried upping QPI to see if that would stop my cold boot BSOD's, upping QPI made me unstable in IBT.

This is really weird. It's like my rig likes specific levels and NOTHING but those.

Yeah. hmm. Well, I can switch it over to 8-8-8-24-2N and see what happens. Don't think I tried that one yet.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

I'm pretty sure that's what you're dominator runs at. Mine does. It's rated for that I believe.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Yeah. hmm. Well, I can switch it over to 8-8-8-24-2N and see what happens. Don't think I tried that one yet.

If you've got dominator GT memory you should be able to run 7-8-7 if not 7-7-7 at 1600mhz. If you only need 1.2375 QPI for the settings you have now I'd bet my next paycheck you could stabilize your system at tighter timings. Regardless if you are using 12GB or not.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
If you've got dominator GT memory you should be able to run 7-8-7 if not 7-7-7 at 1600mhz. If you only need 1.2375 QPI for the settings you have now I'd bet my next paycheck you could stabilize your system at tighter timings. Regardless if you are using 12GB or not.

Hmm, even though they are C8's and not C7's? I'll give this a try as soon as this stress test finishes up.


----------



## Mr.Mike

Whats a good TDP wattage? I'm at 147.3 on the 4.2 over clock? does that sound right?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike* 
Whats a good TDP wattage? I'm at 147.3 on the 4.2 over clock? does that sound right?

That's exactly what mine is running at too. Should be fine, but, someone with better knowledge might want to confirm.


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
That's exactly what mine is running at too. Should be fine, but, someone with better knowledge might want to confirm.

Well I'm not alone, that always makes me feel better


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hmm, even though they are C8's and not C7's? I'll give this a try as soon as this stress test finishes up.


Are they dominator gt's like in you sig? Black and red heatspreaders?

What's the model number?

If they are rated for CAS8 operation, then they are probably the 2000 variant, which if thats the case, oh boy you are me are gonna have some fun pushing for 2000 memory when my 2000 hyperx kit arrives









Where are you guys reading this TDP wattage setting from?


----------



## Pheros

O man...I have the 2000 mhz HyperX CL8. (the XMP ready ones)

Sounds like I'll be needing your help as soon as my CPU ships in


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Are they dominator gt's like in you sig? Black and red heatspreaders?

What's the model number?

If they are rated for CAS8 operation, then they are probably the 2000 variant, which if thats the case, oh boy you are me are gonna have some fun pushing for 2000 memory when my 2000 hyperx kit arrives









Where are you guys reading this TDP wattage setting from?


Yeah, they are the Dom GT's (in my sig), but are black/blue (C8's). The Red/Black Dom GT's I believe are the C7's. The TDP I saw in CoreTemp utility.

EDIT: Okay, I adjusted my RAM timings to:
NB Frequency: [*3200.0MHz*]
DRAM Frequency: [*800.0MHz*]
FSB: DRAM: [*2:8*]
CAS# Latency (CL) [*7 clocks*]
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): [*8 clocks*]
RAS# Precharge (tRP): [*7 clocks*]
Cycle Time (tRAS): [*24 clocks*]
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC): [*88 clocks*]
Command Rate (CR): [*1T*]


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheros*


O man...I have the 2000 mhz HyperX CL8. (the XMP ready ones)

Sounds like I'll be needing your help as soon as my CPU ships in










Fun times await









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Yeah, they are the Dom GT's (in my sig), but are black/blue (C8's). The Red/Black Dom GT's I believe are the C7's. The TDP I saw in CoreTemp utility.

EDIT: Okay, I adjusted my RAM timings to:
NB Frequency: [*3200.0MHz*]
DRAM Frequency: [*800.0MHz*]
FSB: DRAM: [*2:8*]
CAS# Latency (CL) [*7 clocks*]
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): [*8 clocks*]
RAS# Precharge (tRP): [*7 clocks*]
Cycle Time (tRAS): [*24 clocks*]
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC): [*88 clocks*]
Command Rate (CR): [*1T*]


If they aren't red and black, they aren't dominator gt's, just dominators. The GT's specifically have the red and black only, and are much more expensive. That's why when you said they were rated for CAS8 I thought you might have the 2000 kit because thats the only dominator GT Cas8 rated set. All the other Cas8 stuff is regular dominator.

So on that note, my paycheck is no longer up for grabs if you can't do C7









But I'd still try it anyways....


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


If you've got dominator GT memory you should be able to run 7-8-7 if not 7-7-7 at 1600mhz. If you only need 1.2375 QPI for the settings you have now I'd bet my next paycheck you could stabilize your system at tighter timings. Regardless if you are using 12GB or not.


Mine are the regular Dom's, and I couldn't even get into windows with 7-7-7-20 and 1.25 QPI.

On another note, I just tried to lock uncore at 3208, and it made me fail IBT.

Setting it to Auto makes me pass.

Very strange.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Fun times await









If they aren't red and black, they aren't dominator gt's, just dominators. The GT's specifically have the red and black only, and are much more expensive. That's why when you said they were rated for CAS8 I thought you might have the 2000 kit because thats the only dominator GT Cas8 rated set. All the other Cas8 stuff is regular dominator.

So on that note, my paycheck is no longer up for grabs if you can't do C7









But I'd still try it anyways....

Hehe. Actually, I think you might be incorrect, I don't know now lol. They are supposedly Dominator GT's and they are Black/Blue CAS8. Here is a link to them.

Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 12GB DDR3 6X2GB DDR3-1600 CL8-8-8-24 Core i7 Memory Kit #13980


Here's another reference to Blue GT's also. Link


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
If you've got dominator GT memory you should be able to run 7-8-7 if not 7-7-7 at 1600mhz. If you only need 1.2375 QPI for the settings you have now I'd bet my next paycheck you could stabilize your system at tighter timings. Regardless if you are using 12GB or not.

Just ran them at 7-8-7-24-1T. Stress tested it @ 4.2 w/ HT using these timings and no issues. I'll try 7-7-7 in a bit.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Hehe. Actually, I think you might be incorrect, I don't know now lol. They are supposedly Dominator GT's and they are Black/Blue CAS8. Here is a link to them.

Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 12GB DDR3 6X2GB DDR3-1600 CL8-8-8-24 Core i7 Memory Kit #13980


they are just CORSAIR DOMINATOR

im just testing mine at 7-7-7-20 CR1 1.6v







with LinX at 4.2GHz 1600Mhz


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
they are just CORSAIR DOMINATOR

im just testing mine at 7-7-7-20 CR1 1.6v







with LinX at 4.2GHz 1600Mhz

Nice! Okay cool. Thanks for the clarification. I'll try those timings next.









Are you at 1.60v or 1.64v?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Nice! Okay cool. Thanks for the clarification. I'll try those timings next.









Are you at 1.60v or 1.64v?

was trying 1.6 passed like 5 but stoped







trying 1.64v right now

also what are your settings in the bios


----------



## BlackDragon24

There are regular doms with C7 rating like mine. But they cost more.

Bumping uncore speed will probably result in a need to bump QPI a nudge. I needed to go from 1.2375 to 1.25 when I went from 3200 to 3600 uncore. I also set all of the RAM timings manually including the RTL's which I set at 65-66-66. Had to empirically determine stability for those.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


was trying 1.6 passed like 5 but stoped







trying 1.64v right now

also what are your settings in the bios


Those Trident's should be able to handle 6-7-6-18-1T...or so I've heard


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Just ran them at 7-8-7-24-1T. Stress tested it @ 4.2 w/ HT using these timings and no issues. I'll try 7-7-7 in a bit.


Nice man, very nice. I wouldn't sweat the 7-7-7 if it can't hang. That timing can be the single hardest timing to tighten, especially with 12GB. IF you wanna push, you may need to loosen the tRFC timing, which on the top of the DRAM menu, would be the 6th one. 88 or higher might be in order.

7-8-7-24-6-(tRFC)-


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


There are regular doms with C7 rating like mine. But they cost more.

Bumping uncore speed will probably result in a need to bump QPI a nudge. I needed to go from 1.2375 to 1.25 when I went from 3200 to 3600 uncore. I also set all of the RAM timings manually including the RTL's which I set at 65-66-66. Had to empirically determine stability for those.


Mine doesn't like any sort of duplicate. 57-57-57 is no go, 55-57-57 is no go.

55-56-57 is fine.

I'm really amazed how much all these settings change between all of us.

7-7-7-20 was absolutely no go for me. At 8-8-8-24-88-1T right now.

Wonder if 7-8-7-24-88 is possible. I'm at 1.64v right now.


----------



## Pheros

I get so lost, so fast when it comes to memory and timings. Looks like I'll just have to get in there and start looking around. I only really know just about enough to be dangerous


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


Mine doesn't like any sort of duplicate. 57-57-57 is no go, 55-57-57 is no go.

55-56-57 is fine.

I'm really amazed how much all these settings change between all of us.

7-7-7-20 was absolutely no go for me. At 8-8-8-24-88-1T right now.

Wonder if 7-8-7-24-88 is possible. I'm at 1.64v right now.


You can always try 8-8-7-24 first. The first 7 is gonna be the tough one


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
they are just CORSAIR DOMINATOR

im just testing mine at 7-7-7-20 CR1 1.6v







with LinX at 4.2GHz 1600Mhz

I tried 7-7-7-20-1T @ 1.60 and 1.64, but, after it displayed the windows logo, it wouldn't boot to the desktop, it would just reboot. So I just changed it over to 7-8-7-20-1T @ 1.64 and stress tested 4.2Ghz w/ HT on and it worked out great!









EDIT: I'm now trying a tRAS of 18 now. Any other suggestions to try?


----------



## BlackDragon24

You could try tightening trfc down a little. I would try 74 first and then 60 (It probably auto values at 88). Usually for me its a boot or no boot type of thing.


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


It was doing the same thing on mine, what it does is select all your available memory, so if it changes in that instant it selects it and the time you push go, it says you don't have enough.

Gotta be quick.









I just cold booted this morning to another BSOD before it loaded up Windows. Got to the "Starting Windows" screen, tried to load and BSOD.

Upping QPI to see if that helps.



Ah okay. I didn't have much time to test but I got thru 5 iterations of IBT on maximum:










I also got thru approx 8 hrs of Prime95 small FFTs and HyperPi 32M:


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I'm not sure if you saw my most recent settings update for 4.20 w/ HT On. Double check these below with yours. I believe my memory settings were very close to yours also. It was able to pass IBT 2.4 / Very High / 20 passes with no problem. If it fails, try bumping vcore up 1 notch, should do the trick.


I did check your recent changes and set IOH and ICH PCIE Voltages accordingly. I just can't match your vcore and uncore voltage levels. Here's my settings:

AI Overclock *XMP*
CPU Ratio 21
Intel Speedstep Tech *Disable*
Xtreme Phase *Auto*
BCLK Freq *200*
PCIE Freq *100*
DRAM Freq *DDR3-1603*
UCLK Freq *3208*
QPI Link Data Rate *Auto*

DRAM Timing Control
1st Info*All Auto*
2nd Info*All Auto*
3rd Info*All Auto*

CPU Voltage Control *Manual*
CPU Voltage *1.3125*
CPU VLL *1.8*
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.25*
IOH Voltage *1.2*
IOH PCIE Voltage *1.5*
ICH Voltage *1.3*
ICH PCIE Voltage *1.5*

DRAM Bus Voltage *1.66*

Load-Line Calibration *Enabled*
CPU Differential Amplitude *800mV*
CPU Clock Skew Delay *300ps*
CPU Spread Spectrum *Disabled*
IOH Clock Skew *Delay 300ps*
PCIE Spread Spectrum *Disabled*

Advanced
C1E Support *Disabled*
Hardware Prefetcher *Enabled*
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch *Enabled*
Intel Virtualization Tech *Enabled*
CPU TM Fuction *Enabled*
Execute Disabled Bit *Enabled*
Intel HT Technology *Enabled*
Active Processor Cores *All*
A20M *Disabled*
Intel SpeedStep Tech *Disabled*
Intel C-STATE Tech *Disabled*

With the above settings I've got thru 10 iterations of IBT on very high and 5 iterations on Maximum with high temps of 76 74 74 73. Also, 8 hrs of Prime95 small FFTs and HyperPi 32m.

What do you think of the temps, high enough or could I try for 4.3 or maybe even 4.4 ghz?

My Corsair XMS3 RAM is rated at 1600 9 9 9 24. I haven't tried to push them faster. So, to try for higher than 4.2 I'll need to push UCLK up which pushes my RAM speed option up to a minimum of 1800.

By the way, I'm considering adding a Fan Controller. Anybody have any advice/experience they care to share?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Anyone using increased ioh/ich voltages and/or cpu/ioh clock skew adjustments - How did you come to the conclusion that you needed to use these? I ask simply because so far on this board I haven't needed any that I can see, and so far on 3 different X58 boards from three different manufacturers I have never seen the need to increase them, even with multiple video cards, multiple hard drives in RAID, etc. This is up to 4.2Ghz. Beyond that I can't comment.

Just asking because I'd like to know what types of symptoms start cropping up when they need to be adjusted







. And also to mention that it may not be necessary to adjust them depending on the setup.


----------



## ekovalsky

Xeon W3520 #3951A500 is here. Hoping it will be better than my 920 and 930. Someone was benching over 4.7GHz on a 920-D0 with the same batch number, maybe I'll get lucky this time...


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HomeTeam* 

I did check your recent changes and set IOH and ICH PCIE Voltages accordingly. I just can't match your vcore and uncore voltage levels. Here's my settings:

AI Overclock *XMP*
CPU Ratio 21
Intel Speedstep Tech *Disable*
Xtreme Phase *Auto*
BCLK Freq *200*
PCIE Freq *100*
DRAM Freq *DDR3-1603*
UCLK Freq *3208*
QPI Link Data Rate *Auto*

DRAM Timing Control
1st Info*All Auto*
2nd Info*All Auto*
3rd Info*All Auto*

CPU Voltage Control *Manual*
CPU Voltage *1.3125*
CPU VLL *1.8*
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.25*
IOH Voltage *1.2*
IOH PCIE Voltage *1.5*
ICH Voltage *1.3*
ICH PCIE Voltage *1.5*

DRAM Bus Voltage *1.66*

Load-Line Calibration *Enabled*
CPU Differential Amplitude *800mV*
CPU Clock Skew Delay *300ps*
CPU Spread Spectrum *Disabled*
IOH Clock Skew *Delay 300ps*
PCIE Spread Spectrum *Disabled*

Advanced
C1E Support *Disabled*
Hardware Prefetcher *Enabled*
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch *Enabled*
Intel Virtualization Tech *Enabled*
CPU TM Fuction *Enabled*
Execute Disabled Bit *Enabled*
Intel HT Technology *Enabled*
Active Processor Cores *All*
A20M *Disabled*
Intel SpeedStep Tech *Disabled*
Intel C-STATE Tech *Disabled*

With the above settings I've got thru 10 iterations of IBT on very high and 5 iterations on Maximum with high temps of 76 74 74 73. Also, 8 hrs of Prime95 small FFTs and HyperPi 32m.

What do you think of the temps, high enough or could I try for 4.3 or maybe even 4.4 ghz?

My Corsair XMS3 RAM is rated at 1600 9 9 9 24. I haven't tried to push them faster. So, to try for higher than 4.2 I'll need to push UCLK up which pushes my RAM speed option up to a minimum of 1800.

By the way, I'm considering adding a Fan Controller. Anybody have any advice/experience they care to share?

Your temps look really good actually for 4.2 w/ HT.

Not sure if this will help, but try disabling "Intel Virtualization Tech" in Bios.

Also, if you haven't tried already, try without XMP setting to loosen up the ram a bit and focus on the CPU OC first. Then when you get that dialed in, start working on your ram.

Doing so, might allow you to change:

CPU Voltage *1.3125*
to
CPU Voltage *1.29375* (or one notch higher)

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.25*
to
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.23125* (or one notch higher)

ICH Voltage *1.3*
to
ICH Voltage *1.2*

DRAM Bus Voltage *1.66*
to
DRAM Bus Voltage *1.64*

EDIT: If not, having the 920 OC'd @ 4.2Ghz with a vcore 1.31v is still pretty respectable. I've seen it range between 1.27v-1.31v.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

The BSOD I just got was "IRQL not less or equal"

I'm stumped on that one.


----------



## Mr.Mike

Got my first blue screen today.

I was running the 4.2 oc suggested in the very start of this thread and had no problems, tested well with prime at low temps (mid 60s). I just changed things following the 4.2 with HT wright up and go to blue screen about 2 or 3 minutes into prime95, temps in the high 60s.

CPU Volt 1.29375
IOH PCIE Volt 1.50
ICH PCIE Volt 1.50
Intel (r) HT Tech enabled.

Do I need to bump CPU and ram volts up a tad and which one do I bump first?


----------



## BlackDragon24

BSOD irql not less or equal

usually for me thats vcore


----------



## ScottieBoysName

I'm already 1.31, I mean good grief, I have to go higher!!?!?!


----------



## BlackDragon24

Post up your settings Scottie and lets see what you got....you can use one of the templates in the previous page.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Post up your settings Scottie and lets see what you got....you can use one of the templates in the previous page.

I'm about to. I'm going to start all over. Something just doesn't seem right.

Starting with xmisery's settings.

2T ram timing, everything stock. I'm going to try exactly what he has.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike* 
Got my first blue screen today.

I was running the 4.2 oc suggested in the very start of this thread and had no problems, tested well with prime at low temps (mid 60s). I just changed things following the 4.2 with HT wright up and go to blue screen about 2 or 3 minutes into prime95, temps in the high 60s.

CPU Volt 1.29375
IOH PCIE Volt 1.50
ICH PCIE Volt 1.50
Intel (r) HT Tech enabled.

Do I need to bump CPU and ram volts up a tad and which one do I bump first?

Yeah, typically from this point you want to try bumping CPU Voltage and/or QPI/DRAM Core Voltage up one notch, one at a time to dial in which one needed the extra voltage.


----------



## Mr.Mike

ok mang! I'll give it a shot.

SO to make things clear... my current CPU is at 1.29375... when i make the 5 to a 6 it changes to 1.3000...

try that, if not then bump the ram, then cpu and so on bouncing between the two?

Just want to make sure I'm doing this right, being completly new.

Temps are still in the high 60s low 70s not exceeding 71 so far.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Just got a BSOD with these settings. The BSOD was MEMORY_MGMT or something like that. Memory Management.

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [21.0]
BCLK Frequency [200]
PCIE Frequency [100]
QPI Link Data Rate [Auto]

CPU Voltage Control [Manual]
CPU Voltage [1.29375]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [1.23125]
IOH Voltage [1.20]
IOH PCIE Voltage [1.50]
ICH Voltage [1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage [1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage [1.64]

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude [800mV]
CPU Clock Skew [Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew [Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

C1E Support [Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology [Enabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
A20M [Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [Disabled]

So what now?

EDIT = Bumped QPI to 1.23750. BSOD, although this time was IRQL GT ZERO AT SYSTEM SERVICE.

I'm batting zero on what that is.


----------



## Mr.Mike

I'm getting DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 0xD1


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike* 
ok mang! I'll give it a shot.

SO to make things clear... my current CPU is at 1.29375... when i make the 5 to a 6 it changes to 1.3000...

try that, if not then bump the ram, then cpu and so on bouncing between the two?

Just want to make sure I'm doing this right, being completly new.

Temps are still in the high 60s low 70s not exceeding 71 so far.

Yep, that's the process I would do.


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike* 
ok mang!

Hey. You sound like my favorite baseball player.


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Your temps look really good actually for 4.2 w/ HT.

Not sure if this will help, but try disabling "Intel Virtualization Tech" in Bios.

Also, if you haven't tried already, try without XMP setting to loosen up the ram a bit and focus on the CPU OC first. Then when you get that dialed in, start working on your ram.

Doing so, might allow you to change:

CPU Voltage *1.3125*
to
CPU Voltage *1.29375* (or one notch higher)

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.25*
to
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.23125* (or one notch higher)

ICH Voltage *1.3*
to
ICH Voltage *1.2*

DRAM Bus Voltage *1.66*
to
DRAM Bus Voltage *1.64*

EDIT: If not, having the 920 OC'd @ 4.2Ghz with a vcore 1.31v is still pretty respectable. I've seen it range between 1.27v-1.31v.


I'm attemping to get the voltage levels down. I started with the following settings:

Ai Overclock Tuner [*Manual*]
CPU Ratio Setting [*21*.0]
BCLK Frequency [*200*]
PCIE Frequency [*100*]
DRAM Frequency *Auto*
UCLK Frequency *Auto*
QPI Link Data Rate [*Auto*]

CPU Voltage Control [*Manual*]
CPU Voltage [*1.2375*]
CPU PLL Voltage [*1.80*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.23125*]
IOH Voltage [*1.20*]
IOH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
ICH Voltage [*1.20*]
ICH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
DRAM Bus Voltage [*1.64*]

Load-Line Calibration [*Enabled*]
CPU Differential Amplitude [*800mV*]
CPU Clock Skew [*Delay 300ps*]
CPU Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]
IOH Clock Skew [*Auto*]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]

C1E Support [*Disabled*]
Hardware Prefetcher [*Enabled*]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [*Enabled*]
CPU TM Function [*Enabled*]
Execute Disable Bit [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) HT Technology [*Disabled*]
Active Processor Cores [*All*]
A20M [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [*Disabled*]

Ran IBT with above settings got BSOD MACHINE_CHECK_EXEPTION

Bumped CPU voltage up to 1.30, uncore to 1.24375, ran IBT got MACHINE_CHECK_EXEPTION

Bumped vcore to 1.3125, currently running IBT, so far thru 4 iterations.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HomeTeam* 
Ran IBT with above settings got BSOD MACHINE_CHECK_EXEPTION

Bumped CPU voltage up to 1.30, uncore to 1.24375, ran IBT got MACHINE_CHECK_EXEPTION

Bumped vcore to 1.3125, currently running IBT, so far thru 4 iterations.

I wish I knew more about what each of the different error codes meant. I'm sure there's some kind of document floating around that can break each one down. I'll try and search for one later.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
You could try tightening trfc down a little. I would try 74 first and then 60 (It probably auto values at 88). Usually for me its a boot or no boot type of thing.

Well, I tried dropping down from tRAS 20 to 18 and it made it to about 18 of 20 passes then crapped out. So I reverted back to tRAS 20, and tried adjusting tRFC lower, but no luck. Looks like for now, the best I can get with these Cas 8 Dominator's is:

NB Frequency: 3200MHz
DRAM Frequency: 800
FSB: DRAM: 2:8
CL: 7 clocks
tRCD: 8 clocks
tRP: 7 clocks
tRAS: 20 clocks
tRFC: 88 clocks
CR: 1T

Any other tips to try or share, please let me know.

EDIT: Maybe I can push the Uncore a bit further. Haven't tried that yet.


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


I wish I knew more about what each of the different error codes meant. I'm sure there's some kind of document floating around that can break each one down. I'll try and search for one later.



Here's a couple sites I found:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms793232.aspx

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...ide?page=0%2C2


----------



## ScottieBoysName

I just noticed something.

I've had MSE (Microsoft Security Essentials) running while I've been running IBT. Is this a problem? Would that make it unstable?


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


More testing done. For those who want to run their i7 920 D0's @ 4.01GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are my BIOS settings.

NOTE: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against Intel Burn Test 2.4, using the "Very High" Stress Test, and 20 passes, Core Temps were 66,64,65,61. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.

Ai Overclock Tuner [*Manual*]
CPU Ratio Setting [*21.0*]
BCLK Frequency [*191*]
PCIE Frequency [*100*]
QPI Link Data Rate [*Auto*]

CPU Voltage Control [*Manual*]
CPU Voltage [*1.21250*]
CPU PLL Voltage [*1.80*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.21875*]
IOH Voltage [*1.20*]
IOH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
ICH Voltage [*1.30*]
ICH PCIE Voltage [*Auto*]
DRAM Bus Voltage [*1.64*]

Load-Line Calibration [*Enabled*]
CPU Differential Amplitude [*1000mV*]
CPU Clock Skew [*Delay 300ps*]
CPU Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]
IOH Clock Skew [*Auto*]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [*Disabled*]

C1E Support [*Disabled*]
Hardware Prefetcher [*Enabled*]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [*Enabled*]
CPU TM Function [*Enabled*]
Execute Disable Bit [*Enabled*]
Intel(r) HT Technology [*Disabled*]
Active Processor Cores [*All*]
A20M [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [*Disabled*]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [*Disabled*]

***************************************
Updated: Stress Testing With HT Enabled (Stable)
***************************************
If you want to run this OC with HT enabled, after making the above adjustments, change the settings to match up below.

CPU Voltage [*1.21875*]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [*1.22500*]
IOH PCIE Voltage [*1.50*]
ICH Voltage [*1.20*]
ICH PCIE Voltage [*1.50*]
CPU Differential Amplitude [*800mV*]
Intel(r) HT Technology [*Enabled*]

If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.


Hi, i have tryed your configuration but the system wont boot, freeze instead after i press power button. Can you help me?

My configuration:
OS> Win7 GE 64bit
Power Supply> EZCOOL NEW 1050W 80+
CPU> Intel i7 920 [email protected] under costruction + Corsire H50 Liquid Cooling 2x120 fan
MB> Asus P6X58D Premium
RAM> OCZ OCZ3G1600LV6GK Triple Channel Kit (6x2Gb) DDR3-1600 PC12800 Gold Low Voltage 8-8-8-24
HDD> Raptor 300GB + 3ware 9650 +4 WD 2TB raid 10
GPU> Ati 4870 1GB GDDR5
CASE> Coolermaster HAF 932 Big Tower Gaming Black

Thanks for you help


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


I wish I knew more about what each of the different error codes meant. I'm sure there's some kind of document floating around that can break each one down. I'll try and search for one later.


Its a lot easier once you are only dealing with one variable. DRAM voltage issues almost never give me BSOD's unless they are way off, like you need 1.65 and are only giving it 1.55. Usually RAM issues show up in the form of errors or freezes without BSOD'ing. QPI being too low usually results in a "the system has encountered and unrecoverable error and must shut down" BSOD. Vcore usually results in a machine check, irql not less or equal, or cpu clock disconnect errors.

The problem, is that if you are trying to tune more than one voltage at a time, the BSOD sifting can be a little more difficult.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Well, I tried dropping down from tRAS 20 to 18 and it made it to about 18 of 20 passes then crapped out. So I reverted back to tRAS 20, and tried adjusting tRFC lower, but no luck. Looks like for now, the best I can get with these Cas 8 Dominator's is:

NB Frequency: 3200MHz
DRAM Frequency: 800
FSB: DRAM: 2:8
CL: 7 clocks
tRCD: 8 clocks
tRP: 7 clocks
tRAS: 20 clocks
tRFC: 88 clocks
CR: 1T

Any other tips to try or share, please let me know.

EDIT: Maybe I can push the Uncore a bit further. Haven't tried that yet.


I'd say you've pushed. hard enough. 7-8-7-20 on an 8-8-8-24 rated kit is pretty impressive







....espcially with 12GB.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


I just noticed something.

I've had MSE (Microsoft Security Essentials) running while I've been running IBT. Is this a problem? Would that make it unstable?


The way I've always seen it is if it is running in the background normally then leave it running during stress testing. Only thing I disable during stress testing is the screen saver because it always seems to act funky


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0stantine666*


Hi, i have tryed your configuration but the system wont boot, freeze instead after i press power button. Can you help me?

My configuration:
OS> Win7 GE 64bit
Power Supply> EZCOOL NEW 1050W 80+
CPU> Intel i7 920 [email protected] under costruction + Corsire H50 Liquid Cooling 2x120 fan
MB> Asus P6X58D Premium
RAM> OCZ OCZ3G1600LV6GK Triple Channel Kit (6x2Gb) DDR3-1600 PC12800 Gold Low Voltage 8-8-8-24
HDD> Raptor 300GB + 3ware 9650 +4 WD 2TB raid 10
GPU> Ati 4870 1GB GDDR5
CASE> Coolermaster HAF 932 Big Tower Gaming Black

Thanks for you help


Hi there. Which settings are you using, the HT or non-HT? Let's start by upping your "CPU Voltage" by 2 notches and your "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" up one notch and go from there. Nice system specs btw. Get those added into your signature here when you get time.


----------



## Mr.Mike

I couldnt get it stable yet. I dont know how hot I can go with these voltages.

CPU was at 1.31250
QPI/DRAM was at 1.24375
CPU temps were 77, 73,75,69. Though temps have been pretty steady on each step up of voltage so thats not concerning me as much. How much juice can I run before I start cooking stuff LMAO! Should I keep bumping steps?


----------



## sora1607

When you run prime95 and one of the thread stops working due to error, what kind of indication is that?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
When you run prime95 and one of the thread stops working due to error, what kind of indication is that?

Large ffts? Could be DRAM voltage, timings etc....or cpu voltage.

Small ffts? Most likely cpu voltage.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike* 
I couldnt get it stable yet. I dont know how hot I can go with these voltages.

CPU was at 1.31250
QPI/DRAM was at 1.24375
CPU temps were 77, 73,75,69. Though temps have been pretty steady on each step up of voltage so thats not concerning me as much. How much juice can I run before I start cooking stuff LMAO! Should I keep bumping steps?

Hmm, try upping your QPI/DRAM to 1.25000 and giving that a run. Your CPU Temps look fine for the OC you're attempting, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's when you start pushing 80-85 avg is when I would start getting worried. The 70's though is fine for this chip, especially with how hard it's being pushed.


----------



## sora1607

This is so strange because I can run my RAM at 6-7-6-18 for 4.2 Ghz but it won't POST at 6-7-6-18 for 4.0 Ghz. I can't even begin to comprehend this. I guess I'll just loosen the timing


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Its a lot easier once you are only dealing with one variable. DRAM voltage issues almost never give me BSOD's unless they are way off, like you need 1.65 and are only giving it 1.55. Usually RAM issues show up in the form of errors or freezes without BSOD'ing. QPI being too low usually results in a "the system has encountered and unrecoverable error and must shut down" BSOD. Vcore usually results in a machine check, irql not less or equal, or cpu clock disconnect errors.

The problem, is that if you are trying to tune more than one voltage at a time, the BSOD sifting can be a little more difficult.

I'd say you've pushed. hard enough. 7-8-7-20 on an 8-8-8-24 rated kit is pretty impressive







....espcially with 12GB.

The way I've always seen it is if it is running in the background normally then leave it running during stress testing. Only thing I disable during stress testing is the screen saver because it always seems to act funky

Gotcha. Still stress testing here!!!


----------



## sora1607

So is a BSOD of "a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor" is vcore?


----------



## xmisery

figured I would just post a screenie to make it semi-official.


----------



## Pheros

Nice! Jeez you guys have me so excited to get my stuff in later this week. Only time will tell =)


----------



## sora1607

holy crap @ xmisery. Nice job. 1.28v is amazing. I can't even get my 920 to stay at 4.2 under 1.3


----------



## AK_Zeke

Xmisery - At the beginning, you posted setting for a 3.8 Ghz OC. What was you temps with HT turned on? Also, let me state that I am a total newbie when it comes to overclocking. Tried it a number of years ago, briefly but never really got into it. I only get to build a new system about every 4-5 years. Any assistance is greatly appreciated. System quoted below is still waiting on the last 2 components (Mobo & RAM)


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hi there. Which settings are you using, the HT or non-HT? Let's start by upping your "CPU Voltage" by 2 notches and your "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" up one notch and go from there. Nice system specs btw. Get those added into your signature here when you get time.










Thanks for your support master, i used non-HT. For the rest, can you try to explain in easy english? Im italian and my english is not excellent. Can you simple write the numbers that i must try to use?


----------



## CULLEN

Is there any "easy" way it update the bios? I've downloaded the latest, but I've gotta use USB key to update. The bad thing is, I don't know how to make it "bootable". Tried out many tools and so far no luck.

Only guide I found on the asus web was to use a Windows Tool to update the bios. I'm not really much into updating bios via. windows.


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Is there any "easy" way it update the bios? I've downloaded the latest, but I've gotta use USB key to update. The bad thing is, I don't know how to make it "bootable". Tried out many tools and so far no luck.

Only guide I found on the asus web was to use a Windows Tool to update the bios. I'm not really much into updating bios via. windows.

There are two differents method:
1) We list two programs that will think to fix your USB key to make it bootable.

* MakeBootable (no installation required)
* HP Drive Key Boot

Both software are free. Once attached to your USB key will not have to do is set up as an option in the BIOS boot the USB device as primary instead of the HDD (set as primary by default).

Reboot the PC with the USB stick inserted and there goes your bootable USB key will take office!

2) Go to www.bootdisk.com and download the following files:

* The image file of Dos 6.22 (622-514.exe)
* Xp quick boot diskette (xpquick.zip)

Retrieve the latest version of the address WinImage www.winimage.com, then install and start it and open the file that we downloaded earlier by www.bootdisk.com (622-514.exe)

Save the exe file as an image file (*. ima).

The procedure is not finished: go above the *. ima with your mouse and select Extract, selecting as the destination directory anywhere on your desktop.

All that remains is the final step! Prepare ...

Download the utility "Format Utility for HP Drive Key or DiskOnKey USB Device", click on "Create DOS Startup Disk", choose the directory where you extracted the contents of the image file and format the USB stick. Final: with a program like WinRar extract the files contained within the file xpquick.zip and move this files inside the root of the USB stick.

------------
I used this tool and my usb pen drive worked perfectly for update the latest bios of our MB. If u need other tool just advise me! Rep me please


----------



## CULLEN

Jesus why cant this just be simple!

I've downloaded every single "USB BOOT" program in the universe, yet always to find a new problem! I'm always missing some images, or dos files, or just any files! There has always gotta be some speed bump that drags me down and makes me wanna swallow my usb stick, never to see it again!

I just don't get it, we can fly to out of space, but updating bios has to be a trouble.. Doesn't make any sens at all.. instead I just fill up my drive with trash files and trash programs.

- Edit

It has been flashed, was so much easier than I expected..


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Is there any "easy" way it update the bios? I've downloaded the latest, but I've gotta use USB key to update. The bad thing is, I don't know how to make it "bootable". Tried out many tools and so far no luck.

Only guide I found on the asus web was to use a Windows Tool to update the bios. I'm not really much into updating bios via. windows.

Actually, I use a much different approach. I still copy the bios update file to my usbkey, but I don't make it bootable. I just pop it into a USB port, reboot, jump into BIOS and select "Asus EZ Flash 2" under the "Tools" section and then i TAB over to the system drives area, select the USB Key Drive, TAB over to the files that are on it, select the BIOS Update file and hit Enter.

It's really simple and you dont have to do all of that other junk.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
figured I would just post a screenie to make it semi-official.










I noticed that your gflop readings are all over the place...is that normal for IBT? And just for the record if I were you, I'd be running Linx with about 10500-11,000 MB of memory selected to be sure I was stable since you have a 12GB setup. Realistically in IBT your only stressing half of your memory.

Here's my "official" stability posting with Linx 5200MB 20 passes and hyperpi 32M x 8 stable. I also posted a more comprehensive BIOS template to show all of my settings, and how sometimes setting a value in the BIOS does not result in that same value being reported. I'm really starting to like this board now that I've got all of the power saving features figured out











Load voltage is 1.272, Idle voltage is 1.048









Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.11875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.60]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

1st Information: 7-7-7-20-6-60-12-8-24-0
DRAM CAS# Latency......................[7]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[7]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[7]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[20]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[6]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[14]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[8]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[24]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

2nd Information: 1N-65-66-66
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[64]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[65]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[65]

3rd Information: 8-8-18-8-8-8-7-6-4-7-7-4
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[18]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[7]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[6]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[4]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[4]


----------



## Pheros

This info is soooooooooo good. Thanks guys!


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Hi there. Which settings are you using, the HT or non-HT? Let's start by upping your "CPU Voltage" by 2 notches and your "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" up one notch and go from there. Nice system specs btw. Get those added into your signature here when you get time.









Thanks for your support master, i used non-HT. For the rest, can you try to explain in easy english? Im italian and my english is not excellent. Can you simple write the numbers that i must try to use?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c0stantine666* 
Thanks for your support master, i used non-HT. For the rest, can you try to explain in easy english? Im italian and my english is not excellent. Can you simple write the numbers that i must try to use?

Each system is very different. Each person must find out what their system needs. Start by raising BCLK 5-10 at a time and testing until you get errors.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
I noticed that your gflop readings are all over the place...is that normal for IBT?

Yeah, I noticed that too actually. Ever since I started messing with my RAM timings it seemed to do that. I'll loosen up the timings a bit and try it again and see if that's why it does that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Here's my "official" stability posting with Linx 5200MB 20 passes and hyperpi 32M x 8 stable. I also posted a more comprehensive BIOS template to show all of my settings, and how sometimes setting a value in the BIOS does not result in that same value being reported. I'm really starting to like this board now that I've got all of the power saving features figured out











Load voltage is 1.272, Idle voltage is 1.048









Very nice!


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Each system is very different. Each person must find out what their system needs. Start by raising BCLK 5-10 at a time and testing until you get errors.

My english is horrible, can you just simple the setting? I mean for example:
Try BCLK= from100 to 150 or same. Excuse me but i have some difficolt if i dont see the settings on the video.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c0stantine666* 
My english is horrible, can you just simple the setting? I mean for example:
Try BCLK= from100 to 150 or same. Excuse me but i have some difficolt if i dont see the settings on the video.

necessario per iniziare aumentando la velocitÃ* cinque-dieci bclk in un momento, prove fino ad arrivare errori. Una volta cominciato ottenere errori, poi sollevare delle tensioni.


----------



## sora1607

Is it really just luck that my I7 runs 4.0 @ 1.28 when other ppl run it at 1.5 or below







?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Yeah, I noticed that too actually. Ever since I started messing with my RAM timings it seemed to do that. I'll loosen up the timings a bit and try it again and see if that's why it does that.


Sometimes I'll get some wonky readings in my Gflop numbers if there is another program trying to use resources in the background, or if my QPI voltage is a notch or two lower than it should be.

Same thing happens in hyerpi32M....sometimes I can pass but it takes too long, or sometimes it'll only fire up 7 of the 8 cores....usually a QPI voltage issue for me.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Sometimes I'll get some wonky readings in my Gflop numbers if there is another program trying to use resources in the background, or if my QPI voltage is a notch or two lower than it should be.

Same thing happens in hyerpi32M....sometimes I can pass but it takes too long, or sometimes it'll only fire up 7 of the 8 cores....usually a QPI voltage issue for me.


Good to know.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


Is it really just luck that my I7 runs 4.0 @ 1.28 when other ppl run it at 1.5 or below







?


Post up a bios template of all settings and voltages and lets see.


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


necessario per iniziare aumentando la velocitÃ* cinque-dieci bclk in un momento, prove fino ad arrivare errori. Una volta cominciato ottenere errori, poi sollevare delle tensioni.


LOL thz, i will try toonight


----------



## 00Smurf

I think i'm ready to go for a higher 24/7 o/c. Look at my high temps lol.


----------



## luke997

Hi guys,
I've been reading this thread from the start and learned a lot from you (big thanks!!!) so decided to stop being selfish, register and share my findings - particularly about H50 options









I wasn't very lucky (but can't complain really) with 920 lottery, settled on 3.8 @, 21x181 BCLK, 1.26v Vcore, 1.25v QPI, DRAM 1.6v, 1814Mhz CL9, HT on, SS on, calibration enabled 700mv.

Cooling was:
- H50 on stock TIM was set in exhaust,
- Corsair fan pushing @1700, 
- Radiator
- Coolermaster case fan pulling @1200, 
- all connected to mobo, 
temps were ~48 idle, ~85 load - which I wasn't happy about considering good cooling in my case (however place under the desk is not great; temps on the desk were much better (ca. 5 idle/load) but no go for my wife









Having done my homework (this thread and ~300 pages of H50 thread







, I've changed it to:
- H50 on MX-3 was set in exhaust, mounted more even as per advices in the thread,
- Akasa Apache Black pushing @1400 (that's what speedfan says) ,
- TFX xtender shroud,
- Radiator,
- TFX xtender shroud,
- Akasa Apache Black pulling @1400 
- all connected PSU directly with PWM AKASA splitter fed back to CPU mobo connector purely for monitoring,
Temps improved a lot to ~37 idle, ~72 load (Prime95), ~69 (IBT 20x Very High), so 11 better idle, 13 better load









All in all very happy now with the temps, I would estimate the improvements came from:
~40% - shroud
~10% - fans @ equal RPM
~35% - Apache performance
~5% - MX3
~5% - better voltage on fans/pump through PSU than on mobo








~5% - better & even mounting
,without doing each step on its own hard to tell really, but I was interested in the end results so happy bunny now









Hope that helps someone


----------



## c0stantine666

Uhm ok im bored. I tryed 3900 too but none! anyone can help me to get a 3900 or 4000 rock solid? Step by step? How is possible that i cant get 3800/3900/4000? For sure i fault on the bios settings.

A person who loves challenges and believes to be able to help me achieve this dream?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c0stantine666* 
Uhm ok im bored. I tryed 3900 too but none! anyone can help me to get a 3900 or 4000 rock solid? Step by step? How is possible that i cant get 3800/3900/4000? For sure i fault on the bios settings.

A person who loves challenges and believes to be able to help me achieve this dream?

Usare uno dei modelli in questa discussione per colmare le impostazioni che sono definitivamente stabile. Allora noi possiamo aiutarti per andare avanti.


----------



## Kitarist

Guys is it still better to buy this mobo instead of gigabyte


----------



## BlackDragon24

I've owned three X58 boards, none of them gigabyte, but this board is by far the best of the three so far. Can't comment on anything much above 21 x 200 1600 though.


----------



## 00Smurf

yay!


----------



## sora1607

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [21.0]
BCLK Frequency [190]
PCIE Frequency [100]
QPI Link Data Rate [Auto]

CPU Voltage Control [Manual]
CPU Voltage [1.28125]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [1.2500]
IOH Voltage [1.20]
IOH PCIE Voltage [1.50]
ICH Voltage [1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage [1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage [1.66]

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude [800mV]
CPU Clock Skew [Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew [Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

C1E Support [Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology [Disabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
A20M [Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [Disabled]

Stole template from xmisery. Ram is running at 7-7-7-21 88 1T. The RAMs are slated for 6-7-6-18 but this is the only way I can get it stable at 4.0 Ghz


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


Hi guys,
I've been reading this thread from the start and learned a lot from you (big thanks!!!) so decided to stop being selfish, register and share my findings - particularly about H50 options









I wasn't very lucky (but can't complain really) with 920 lottery, settled on 3.8 @, 21x181 BCLK, 1.26v Vcore, 1.25v QPI, DRAM 1.6v, 1814Mhz CL9, HT on, SS on, calibration enabled 700mv.

Cooling was:
- H50 on stock TIM was set in exhaust,
- Corsair fan pushing @1700, 
- Radiator
- Coolermaster case fan pulling @1200, 
- all connected to mobo, 
temps were ~48 idle, ~85 load - which I wasn't happy about considering good cooling in my case (however place under the desk is not great; temps on the desk were much better (ca. 5 idle/load) but no go for my wife









Having done my homework (this thread and ~300 pages of H50 thread







, I've changed it to:
- H50 on MX-3 was set in exhaust, mounted more even as per advices in the thread,
- Akasa Apache Black pushing @1400 (that's what speedfan says) ,
- TFX xtender shroud,
- Radiator,
- TFX xtender shroud,
- Akasa Apache Black pulling @1400 
- all connected PSU directly with PWM AKASA splitter fed back to CPU mobo connector purely for monitoring,
Temps improved a lot to ~37 idle, ~72 load (Prime95), ~69 (IBT 20x Very High), so 11 better idle, 13 better load









All in all very happy now with the temps, I would estimate the improvements came from:
~40% - shroud
~10% - fans @ equal RPM
~35% - Apache performance
~5% - MX3
~5% - better voltage on fans/pump through PSU than on mobo








~5% - better & even mounting
,without doing each step on its own hard to tell really, but I was interested in the end results so happy bunny now









Hope that helps someone











Hi Luke! And welcome to the club! Thanks for sharing all this info with us. Yeah, I'm betting those Apache Fans + the Shrouds helped make a significant difference as well. If you get time, definitely post up some pics of your rig, would love to see them!


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Hi Luke! And welcome to the club! Thanks for sharing all this info with us. Yeah, I'm betting those Apache Fans + the Shrouds helped make a significant difference as well. If you get time, definitely post up some pics of your rig, would love to see them!









Thx









Will make some nice pics during the weekend, I've spent a lot of time tiding up the cables so I'm very keen to share that too


----------



## Kitarist

Does the Gigabyte (the one that also supports SATA 3 and USB3) also have the same "problem" that it only supports 16x sli if you run sata 3 and usb 3 at "max" and fill all the slots?


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
figured I would just post a screenie to make it semi-official.










Hey xmisery ive noticed that u always have ur thread setting at auto,i thought iread somewhere u should have it set to 8 for a i7 920.
Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## cccdjb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Actually, I use a much different approach. I still copy the bios update file to my usbkey, but I don't make it bootable. I just pop it into a USB port, reboot, jump into BIOS and select "Asus EZ Flash 2" under the "Tools" section and then i TAB over to the system drives area, select the USB Key Drive, TAB over to the files that are on it, select the BIOS Update file and hit Enter.

It's really simple and you dont have to do all of that other junk.

x2


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Does the Gigabyte (the one that also supports SATA 3 and USB3) also have the same "problem" that it only supports 16x sli if you run sata 3 and usb 3 at "max" and fill all the slots?


thinkso yeah


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Usare uno dei modelli in questa discussione per colmare le impostazioni che sono definitivamente stabile. Allora noi possiamo aiutarti per andare avanti.

I have tryed to use all this stable configuration of ximisery:

Intel i7 920 D0 @ 3.80GHz - Low Voltage Settings

Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.01GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ HT Enabled)

Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.20GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ HT Enabled)

But the system wont enter in the windows, instead appears blue death screen.

Another stable configuration that i can try? My ram are 1600 max 8-8-8-20 1.65v. Help


----------



## sora1607

Up your voltage slowly and try booting again. I would go with the 3.8 and up your CPU voltage by 2 notches per time. Xmisery's too crazy. Most of us won't be able to follow exactly to his guide because his i7 is like a lucky beast


----------



## Kitarist

Still not sure which mobo to get


----------



## sora1607

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
Still not sure which mobo to get
















What are your options?

So I ran intel burn test to test for my overclock @ 4.0Ghz. Is this the right way to do it. Also what's the difference between IBT and Prime95 because this thing BSODed when I ran prime95 after about 8 tests


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c0stantine666* 
I have tryed to use all this stable configuration of ximisery:

Intel i7 920 D0 @ 3.80GHz - Low Voltage Settings

Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.01GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ HT Enabled)

Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.20GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ HT Enabled)

But the system wont enter in the windows, instead appears blue death screen.

Another stable configuration that i can try? My ram are 1600 max 8-8-8-20 1.65v. Help

As you may have read in my guides, not all i7 920's are created equal. So what might work for me, may not for you. But, it should give you a great baseline to use. Typically, from this point going forward, all you should have to increase one notch at a time, would be the "CPU Voltage" and the "QPI/DRAM Voltage". I would try +.025 and re-testing. If it fails, go back into BIOS and increase it again one notch, then retest. Repeat this until you are stable.

I hope this helps.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
So I ran intel burn test to test for my overclock @ 4.0Ghz. Is this the right way to do it. Also what's the difference between IBT and Prime95 because this thing BSODed when I ran prime95 after about 8 tests



I've found that using 20 passes on Very High, not 5, with IBT will be a better indicator of finding stability.

Also, I'm curious if anyone knows, the CPU-Z "Instructions" output, looks different from mine. Specifically, I noticed his (and a few others) show VT-x and also groups together the MMX, SSE (1,2,3,3S,4.1,4.2), whereas mine doesn't show VT-x (even though I've tried enabling/disabling Virtual Tech in the BIOS) etc. Perhaps there's a BIOS setting somewhere that I'm using(not using) that they are?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Xmisery will be the first to tell you...every core i7 processor is different.

His settings, my settings, anyone's settings that work for them at any given speed are exactly that....their settings. It is nothing more than a guide for you to figure out what works best for your setup. I heartily recommend spending some time figuring out your processor. Its just like being with a new girl for the first time. Its probably gonna be awkward at first until you figure out what she likes. So take it slow, ramp it up slowly, and ease into it. Take notes. Learn how to diagnose the errors. Its not plug and play. I've been thru 3 x58 boards and about 4 processors and 5 memory kits and I'm still learning new stuff every single day.


----------



## sora1607

I know they are different but what I'm more concerned about is the gap. A really big gap usually indicates that something else is wrong rather than just i7 being different from one another.
Anyways, does lowering multiplier and upping BLCK allow for lower voltage?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
I know they are different but what I'm more concerned about is the gap. A really big gap usually indicates that something else is wrong rather than just i7 being different from one another.
Anyways, does lowering multiplier and upping BLCK allow for lower voltage?

I believe it's the other way around. Upping the multiplier and lowering your BCLK will help with lower voltages and less heat.


----------



## kckyle

like xmisery pointed it out. high multiplier with low blck= low voltage. there is a reason why these extreme version of i7 have more multipliers.


----------



## sora1607

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
like xmisery pointed it out. high multiplier with low blck= low voltage. there is a reason why these extreme version of i7 have more multipliers.

Ah cool thanks I don't have the time to read all the posts in the thread so I don't really know when he said that. I'm running IBT and it's running absolutely fine right now. However, i cannot run prime95. It keeps crashing after 2 minutes. What's the difference between the two programs


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Ah cool thanks I don't have the time to read all the posts in the thread so I don't really know when he said that. I'm running IBT and it's running absolutely fine right now. However, i cannot run prime95. It keeps crashing after 2 minutes. What's the difference between the two programs

In IBT you need to run 8 threads it will BSOD like Prime trust me I thought i had 4.2GHz at 1.28v will it was BSOD on 8 threads


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
Still not sure which mobo to get
















I was myself in a similar situation trying to decide between ASUS and GIGABYTE.

It all depends what you need, I decided to go for ASUS because.
1) Asus board is less picky with the memory than Gigabyte
2) Asus PCIx1 slot is not compromised by the huge cooling as on Gigabyte and I needed it for long wi-fi n card
3) Users reported Gigabyte taking long time to boot (30s before POST appears)
4) Users with Asus reported better temps & OC than Gigabyte
5) Have positive experiences with Asus in past, not that much with Gigabyte

and, obviously the most important reason - Black PCB








I just couldn't visualize blue PCB in my all black case









The only thing which Gigabyte has and ASUS doesn't - which I wish it did - is 10 SATA ports as I have 8 drives so can't have eSATA now but hey, can't have it all, can I









Now as for the PCIe lanes - both boards have X58 with similar SATAIII & USB 3 solutions so any problems will be the same on both.
However you have 36 PCI-e lanes, so 2x SLI in 16x still leaves 1 4x lanc - 2GB/s - plenty for a day to day use if you ask me.
On my system I have GTX 295 + GTX 260 physx - both in 16x mode + 2 SSD's on the Marvell SATAIII and although I haven't done any extensive tests, I don't have any problems with bandwith (and I have tried moving some stuff through SATA III while playing Batman).

You certainly can touch the limits but only when trying to use all graphics lane, connect 2 fast SATA II or SATA III drives to Marvell and using it all on max (seq read/write) at the same time - but not in a typical day to day use so I wouldn't worry too much about it.

All in all, all depends what you need, I picked ASUS and very happy about it.


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Up your voltage slowly and try booting again. I would go with the 3.8 and up your CPU voltage by 2 notches per time. Xmisery's too crazy. Most of us won't be able to follow exactly to his guide because his i7 is like a lucky beast

Ok in 7 hour from now i will try! Im to office now, i can't. So if i try to get vcore to 1.3? And wich other settings i must use?


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
As you may have read in my guides, not all i7 920's are created equal. So what might work for me, may not for you. But, it should give you a great baseline to use. Typically, from this point going forward, all you should have to increase one notch at a time, would be the "CPU Voltage" and the "QPI/DRAM Voltage". I would try +.025 and re-testing. If it fails, go back into BIOS and increase it again one notch, then retest. Repeat this until you are stable.

I hope this helps.

Yes i know, thanks. I willt ry to increase core voltage: for sure i know that 1.56 to 4 ghz is too high cause my processore freenze with 81Â°; but dont know the limit of my QPI/dram. IS perhaps this a dram voltage (my is 1.65v max).


----------



## CULLEN

Anyone else who has had a terrible experience with the 0703 bios? Anyways if anyone knows how to downgrade from 0703 to 0402, please leave a note.

Bios 0402 for me:
4.2 GHz HT Off stable @ 1.272v
4.2 GHz HT On stable @ 1.294v
4.4 GHz HT Off stable @ 1.348v

Bios 0703 for me:
4.2 GHz HT off stable @ 1.28v
4.2 GHz HT On unstable @ every volt
4.4 GHz HT Off unstable @ every volt

I might have to do a few more test to verify these numbers, but this is my status at the moment.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Anyone else who has had a terrible experience with the 0703 bios?

Not me, actually I'm quite pleased with 0703, previously got 0604 and couldn't get 3.8 with HT, SS stable on < 1.27 Vcore, now it works...


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Anyone else who has had a terrible experience with the 0703 bios? Anyways if anyone knows how to downgrade from 0703 to 0402, please leave a note.

Bios 0402 for me:
4.2 GHz HT Off stable @ 1.272v
4.2 GHz HT On stable @ 1.294v
4.4 GHz HT Off stable @ 1.348v

Bios 0703 for me:
4.2 GHz HT off stable @ 1.28v
4.2 GHz HT On unstable @ every volt
4.4 GHz HT Off unstable @ every volt

I might have to do a few more test to verify these numbers, but this is my status at the moment.

mfg so maybe is this caus emy is everytime unstable ?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Anyone else who has had a terrible experience with the 0703 bios? Anyways if anyone knows how to downgrade from 0703 to 0402, please leave a note.

Bios 0402 for me:
4.2 GHz HT Off stable @ 1.272v
4.2 GHz HT On stable @ 1.294v
4.4 GHz HT Off stable @ 1.348v

Bios 0703 for me:
4.2 GHz HT off stable @ 1.28v
4.2 GHz HT On unstable @ every volt
4.4 GHz HT Off unstable @ every volt

I might have to do a few more test to verify these numbers, but this is my status at the moment.

So far, I'm pleased with 0703. I bumped up from 0506. I didn't really notice any more or less stability though.. seemed to be the same for me.


----------



## DOM.

PPL using IBT Use 8 threads if you got HT on

Theres a good chance its not going to pass, Auto on the threads never puts full load on the Cpu most is like 50%









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Anyone else who has had a terrible experience with the 0703 bios? Anyways if anyone knows how to downgrade from 0703 to 0402, please leave a note.

I might have to do a few more test to verify these numbers, but this is my status at the moment.

I just save my bios on a usb stick and flash it in the bios, but i havent tryed it on the 0703 bios on the other i could flash back


----------



## BlackDragon24

Even better, stop using IBT and use Linx, and run with 5200mb memory selected for 20 passes.

Soemtimes you have to run it a few times with max memory and stop it to get enough memory freed up to be able to select 5200mb


----------



## DOM.

yeah i quit using IBT been using Linx but IBT on 8 threads is the same as Linx

but Linx you dont have to worry about setting it to 8 threads

will passed 20 passed but at 1.313v load 1.32







going to try for less

what settings are you using BD24 ?


----------



## xmisery

I see what you're saying. I just tried IBT and manually selected "8" threads, and it does indeed stress it harder than "Auto". Doing so, actually required me to bump up my CPU Voltage as well. I haven't used Linx before, but, I just pulled it down now and will use this tool as my new baseline for testing OC's, using:

- Problem size: 26055 / Memory to use: 5200MB / Times to run: 20 -

Stay tuned for new/updated settings.









PS: It'll take awhile, so don't expect instant information! Hehe


----------



## ekovalsky

You may need to select 16 threads rather than 8 with IBT... read somewhere there with the 8 thread setting. Not sure if this was ever fixed or not. I had found P95 large FFT / blend to be a more stringent stability checker than IBT, but now give the nod to LinX - it fails earlier than P95.

I've done some long LinX runs and have found instability well beyond 20 runs; eventually it will probably error on any machine. But for day to day use, 20 runs with 25,000 problem size is adequate. You may need to stop some unnecessary processes/services to free up enough memory to do 25,000+ problem size which requires 4766kb RAM. With IBT the 'very high' setting stresses only 4096kb RAM, which is about a 23,188 problem size with LinX.


----------



## PCCstudent

Hey guys, any tips on which mid-level RAM to buy? I want to get 6gb (for my P6X58D Preminim) and don't want the worst or can afford the best. something off newegg that I can't OC a D0 up to a stable 3.5 for folding with. Thanks


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


yeah i quit using IBT been using Linx but IBT on 8 threads is the same as Linx

but Linx you dont have to worry about setting it to 8 threads

will passed 20 passed but at 1.313v load 1.32







going to try for less

what settings are you using BD24 ?


See post #835. But I'm using power saving features, so you'll have to adjust your voltages accordingly if you don't want to use C1E and speedstep.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


You may need to select 16 threads rather than 8 with IBT... read somewhere there with the 8 thread setting. Not sure if this was ever fixed or not. I had found P95 large FFT / blend to be a more stringent stability checker than IBT, but now give the nod to LinX - it fails earlier than P95.

I've done some long LinX runs and have found instability well beyond 20 runs; eventually it will probably error on any machine. But for day to day use, 20 runs with 25,000 problem size is adequate. You may need to stop some unnecessary processes/services to free up enough memory to do 25,000+ problem size which requires 4766kb RAM. With IBT the 'very high' setting stresses only 4096kb RAM, which is about a 23,188 problem size with LinX.


The reason why I stress 5200MB (actually 5400 would be best, but its really difficult to free up enough memory) is because since these beasts have an integrated memory controller, you aren't really loading up the processor unless you pound the IMC with a lot of memory. That's why it usually takes a few notches more vcore to run 5200mb memory instead of 768 or 1024. Its really pounding the processor because of the IMC load.

Here's how you can verify this yourself. Just for a test, bump up your vcore about 0.07v higher than it usually needs to be, and then disable loadline calibration and watch how much the processor voltage droops under load on a test like hyperpi32M x 8 vs. a program like Linx 5200MB memory. For Linx 5200MB memory my system sits at 1.272v, under hyperpi32M x 8 it'll sit at 1.288 or even 1.296. This is a good indication that although hyperpi is using 100% cpu, it is not hammering the processor hard enough to get it to droop all of the way. The only way you can do this is by stressing the processor with a lot of memory at the same time. A guy like xmisery who has 12GB of memory should probably me Linx testing at around 11,200 MB of memory to be completely thorough.

So prime95 and IBT 4096 memory don't mean much to me any more, at least as far as my testing goes. I still feel that hyperpi32M x 8 is the best to get things close as far as QPI and DRAM voltage goes, followed by tuning with Linx 5200MB for final stability. On this board at least, I have yet to see a situation where I pass Linx 5200MB memory and still have stability issues.

My $.02


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Hey guys, any tips on which mid-level RAM to buy? I want to get 6gb (for my P6X58D Preminim) and don't want the worst or can afford the best. something off newegg that I can't OC a D0 up to a stable 3.5 for folding with. Thanks


How much do you want to spend?


----------



## hollywood406

I just noticed something weird on my P6X58D while stress testing 4.05ghz (21x193) I was using OCCT as it seems to stress it a little more than Prime95 and I noticed that the Bclk would change. Sometimes it would stay at 193 and other times it would drop as low as 182. As far as I know, I disabled all the speedstepping and throttling settings in the BIOS. This doesn't happen with Prime95. Does anyone have any ideas??


----------



## BlackDragon24

I've seen similar things in everest. I'd like to think its my tweaking ability, but probably just a glitch in the way the software is reporting


----------



## CULLEN

I used xmisery settings to hit 4.2 GHz HT On. Didn't work for me but gave me a super good starting point, only numbers IÂ´ve changed are CPU Voltage and QPI/Dram Core voltage. Here are my results from LinX.

CPU Voltage: 1.29375
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.123125 
LinX: System crash after 40s

CPU Voltage: 1.31250
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.123125 
LinX: Stopped after 3m 47s

CPU Voltage: 1.31875
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.25000 
LinX: Stopped after 3m 45s

CPU Voltage: 1.35000 (big jump I know but Im going to work it down from there if its stable) 
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.24375 
LinX: Stopped after 4 passes (15m 22s)

CPU Voltage: 1.35635 (1.344 in windows)
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.25635 
LinX: *PASSED* 20 times!
Temps: 76 - 73 - 72 - 67

Managed to make 1.35635 / 1.25635 finish 20 times. I'll check tomorrow if I can bring it down..


----------



## PCCstudent

Dragon, like to get my RAM delivered not more than $170.00


----------



## BlackDragon24

$170 won't get you decent 1600 memory, but since you only want to run 3.5 you can probably go with this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231230

Should allow you to run at 21 x 166 with 1333 memory...which is what you are looking for. And its got pretty decent timings. I've always had good luck with G.skill. I always recommend corsair or OCZ but they are usually a bit pricier.

I'd cross check them with the QVL list in the manual for the motherboard, but then again my memory isn't on the QVL list and it purrs like a kitten on this board.


----------



## CULLEN

Id rather go with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-225-_-Product or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-222-_-Product

And PCCstudent, you are looking for triple channel right? Even though you've got amd setup in signature..


----------



## BlackDragon24

Well yeah if you only want 3 gigs


----------



## PCCstudent

Yeah I want tripple for my i7 I bought. I will go as high in price as need be for decent RAM (no need to save a few bucks now and regret latter)


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Well yeah if you only want 3 gigs

The first set is 3 x 1GB - the other one is 3 x 2GB.


----------



## PCCstudent

I am happy with the XMS3 Corsair 3x2gb, agreed?


----------



## quentin

4.5ghz, never more than 60C on the chip. I've got a bad mount though, core 3 runs about 5-8 degrees cooler than the rest of the cores...plus I could use a better waterblock.

I seem to hit a bclk wall after 215...I also had to loosen the crap out of my timings: 1718MHz @ 7-8-7-21-2T from stock 6-7-6-18-1T










Edit - Also, for you watercoolers, that extra fan that comes with the motherboard is *absolutely necessary*. My vregs burned my hand when I touched them, the northbridge was also quite hot. I forgot to plug mine in, and I was wondering why my stability was spotty.

Now if I could find a fan for the nb and sb as well...


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quentin*


4.5ghz, never more than 60C on the chip. I've got a bad mount though, core 3 runs about 5-8 degrees cooler than the rest of the cores...plus I could use a better waterblock.

I seem to hit a bclk wall after 215...I also had to loosen the crap out of my timings: 1718MHz @ 7-8-7-21-2T from stock 6-7-6-18-1T










Edit - Also, for you watercoolers, that extra fan that comes with the motherboard is *absolutely necessary*. My vregs burned my hand when I touched them, the northbridge was also quite hot. I forgot to plug mine in, and I was wondering why my stability was spotty.

Now if I could find a fan for the nb and sb as well...


Impressive temps for that voltage, even under water. What waterblock you using?

EK has new waterblocks out for the ASUS X58 boards but you have to buy a nb/sb block and mosfet blocks so it turns into 3 blocks and 6 fittings. But you can also buy the ASUS HP block and it supposedly fits directly on the heatpipe assembly where the current blue nb heatisnk sits. That might be a cool idea and it only costs about $40.


----------



## Crooksy

Hi there, still looking at different motherboards for my up and coming i7 build. I came across this motherboard earlier. It is not that much more than the P6TD Deluxe that is currently my top pick.

The only thing that seems to bother me at the moment is that It looks like the 2 x16 PCI-E slots are at the top together thus blocking the two PCI slots for my sound card. Is this correct?

Otherwise looks like a good choice due to its future proofing qualities of Sata6 and USB3.0


----------



## ekovalsky

I've re-worked my overclock settings using the power saving features as described by BlackDragon24. It works really, really well. I love seeing CPU-Z showing 4.2GHz with only 1.1x volts









I am finding that Prime95 and HyperPi need _much_ less Vcore than LinX. To complete 20 runs of LinX with 25,000 problem size and 8 threads, I need at least 0.05v higher Vcore. I can complete HyperPI 32Mx8 and run P95 for quite while with Vcore as low as 1.3125v... I don't think you can claim stability without really hammering the IMC. It may be possible to replicate the stress level of LinX in P95 by increasing the FFT size in a custom test, but the standard blend, small and large FFT tests don't do it.

Has anyone found ICH voltage to improve stability ? I haven't noticed any difference but noticed xmisery was using up to 1.3v in some profiles. Any explanation on why the ICH11R would affect CPU/QPI/Uncore/Dram overclock ?

I did find an effect with IOH, at least on my system which has two 8800 Ultra cards in SLI. This was when attempting to run my Crucial DDR3-1600 at 7-7-7-20, a failed experiment which I never did get it stable. But even getting the computer to post recognizing all three channels required increasing IOH to 1.2-1.3v, with QPI/Dram at 1.35v and VDimm at 1.76v. With IOH < 1.2v only one or two channels would be recognized. I am now a believer that there is no harm from VDimm > 1.65, as long as the difference from QPI/Dram is less than 0.5v







I have a 6GB set of Corsair C7D on the way which I think will help my overclocking, this Crucial memory isn't great.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


I've re-worked my overclock settings using the power saving features as described by BlackDragon24. It works really, really well. I love seeing CPU-Z showing 4.2GHz with only 1.1x volts









I am finding that Prime95 and HyperPi need _much_ less Vcore than LinX. To complete 20 runs of LinX with 25,000 problem size and 8 threads, I need at least 0.05v higher Vcore. I can complete HyperPI 32Mx8 and run P95 for quite while with Vcore as low as 1.3125v... I don't think you can claim stability without really hammering the IMC. It may be possible to replicate the stress level of LinX in P95 by increasing the FFT size in a custom test, but the standard blend, small and large FFT tests don't do it.

Has anyone found ICH voltage to improve stability ? I haven't noticed any difference but noticed xmisery was using up to 1.3v in some profiles. Any explanation on why the ICH11R would affect CPU/QPI/Uncore/Dram overclock ?

I did find an effect with IOH, at least on my system which has two 8800 Ultra cards in SLI. This was when attempting to run my Crucial DDR3-1600 at 7-7-7-20, a failed experiment which I never did get it stable. But even getting the computer to post recognizing all three channels required increasing IOH to 1.2-1.3v, with QPI/Dram at 1.35v and VDimm at 1.76v. With IOH < 1.2v only one or two channels would be recognized. I am now a believer that there is no harm from VDimm > 1.65, as long as the difference from QPI/Dram is less than 0.5v







I have a 6GB set of Corsair C7D on the way which I think will help my overclocking, this Crucial memory isn't great.


I am willing to bet that one that C7 Dominator shows up, your vcore requirements will drop some. Probably your QPI and DRAM voltage too....shoot mine only needs 1.6v and it could need less and I just haven't tested it yet.

Anyways, glad to see the power saving features are working for you. I posted those up because I am convinced that loadline calibration, at least in my setup, is eeeeeeeebil


----------



## AK_Zeke

Got a memory ??? from you guys....

How well does this memory perform with the P6x58D mobo?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227501


----------



## BlackDragon24

Haven't seen anyone running it on this board. I'd just stick to the QVL list in the manual, which is on ASUS website


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


I used xmisery settings to hit 4.2 GHz HT On. Didn't work for me but gave me a super good starting point, only numbers IÂ´ve changed are CPU Voltage and QPI/Dram Core voltage. Here are my results from LinX.

CPU Voltage: 1.29375
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.123125 
LinX: System crash after 40s

CPU Voltage: 1.31250
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.123125 
LinX: Stopped after 3m 47s

CPU Voltage: 1.31875
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.25000 
LinX: Stopped after 3m 45s

CPU Voltage: 1.35000 (big jump I know but Im going to work it down from there if its stable) 
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.24375 
LinX: Stopped after 4 passes (15m 22s)

CPU Voltage: 1.35635 (1.344 in windows)
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.25635 
LinX: Running (8 passes so far)
Temps: 76 - 73 - 72 - 67

IÂ´ll report how it goes!


Hey Cullen, re-check my 4.2GHz w/ HT OC link. I just updated it with settings that passed Linx / 25,000 Problem Size / 20 Passes. Good Luck!


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Haven't seen anyone running it on this board. I'd just stick to the QVL list in the manual, which is on ASUS website


I'm pretty sure these are on the QVL list..

Thanks


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


I've re-worked my overclock settings using the power saving features as described by BlackDragon24. It works really, really well. I love seeing CPU-Z showing 4.2GHz with only 1.1x volts









I am finding that Prime95 and HyperPi need _much_ less Vcore than LinX. To complete 20 runs of LinX with 25,000 problem size and 8 threads, I need at least 0.05v higher Vcore. I can complete HyperPI 32Mx8 and run P95 for quite while with Vcore as low as 1.3125v... I don't think you can claim stability without really hammering the IMC. It may be possible to replicate the stress level of LinX in P95 by increasing the FFT size in a custom test, but the standard blend, small and large FFT tests don't do it.

Has anyone found ICH voltage to improve stability ? I haven't noticed any difference but noticed xmisery was using up to 1.3v in some profiles. Any explanation on why the ICH11R would affect CPU/QPI/Uncore/Dram overclock ?

I did find an effect with IOH, at least on my system which has two 8800 Ultra cards in SLI. This was when attempting to run my Crucial DDR3-1600 at 7-7-7-20, a failed experiment which I never did get it stable. But even getting the computer to post recognizing all three channels required increasing IOH to 1.2-1.3v, with QPI/Dram at 1.35v and VDimm at 1.76v. With IOH < 1.2v only one or two channels would be recognized. I am now a believer that there is no harm from VDimm > 1.65, as long as the difference from QPI/Dram is less than 0.5v







I have a 6GB set of Corsair C7D on the way which I think will help my overclocking, this Crucial memory isn't great.


Very nice! Yeah, once I finish up my round of OC's using Load Line Calibration, I'm going to try and do another round of OC's using SpeedStep and C1E and disabling LLC. If anyone wants to help get this started that would be awesome.


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hey Cullen, re-check my 4.2GHz w/ HT OC link. I just updated it with settings that passed Linx / 25,000 Problem Size / 20 Passes. Good Luck!


Thanks I'll check out those numbers tomorrow, was quite disappointed that I needed 1.365v to get 4.2 w/ ht while many can get 1.29*v.

If you've got the time, it would be really nice if you could input all the settings you changed and modified! I've noticed two or three settings I wasn't sure about that you didn't mention.

** Edit ** Noticed that you added "Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode" and other settings on the list! Hopefully that will fix it! Ps. Do you think you'll ever make 4.4 w/ ht guide and maybe 4.6 wo/ ht? That would insane.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


Thanks I'll check out those numbers tomorrow, was quite disappointed that I needed 1.365v to get 4.2 w/ ht while many can get 1.29*v.

If you've got the time, it would be really nice if you could input all the settings you changed and modified! I've noticed two or three settings I wasn't sure about that you didn't mention.

* Edit * Noticed that you added "Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode" and other settings on the list! Hopefully that will fix it!


Yeah, my new list will include/show pretty much all of the options. I stole the


Code:


 list from BD24, just need to update the other lists to reflect the new layout. hehe, thanks dude! [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG]


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Yeah, my new list will include/show pretty much all of the options. I stole the


Code:


 list from BD24, just need to update the other lists to reflect the new layout. hehe, thanks dude! [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
No problem [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif[/IMG]. Figured we might as well show all of the important stuff!


----------



## c0stantine666

I updated my systrem with a Corsair AirFlow for my OCZ memory! and i tryed this setting:

Quote:

Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
CPU Ratio Settings : 21
BCLK Frequency : 191
PCI-E Frequency : 101
Dram Frequency : 1533
UCLK Frequency : Auto
QPI Frequency : Auto

Dram timing control

DRAM Cas Latency : 7
DRAm Ras to Cas Delay : 7
DRAM Ras PRE Time : 7
DRAM Ras ACT Time : 18

DRAM Timing Mode : 1N

Menu Voltaggio

CPU Voltage: 1.38v
CPU Pll Voltage: Auto
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: Auto
IOH Voltage: 1,20v
IOH PCIE Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: 1,20v
ICH PCIE Voltage: Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.65v

Load-Line Calibration: Enable
CPU Differential Amplitude: Auto

CPU Configurazione

CPU Ratio Setting : 21
C1E Support : Disable
Hardware Prefetcher : Enable
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch : Enable
Intel Virtualization Tech : Disable
CPU TM Function : Disable
Execute Disable Bit : Enable
Intel HT Technology : Enable
Active Processor Cores : ALL
A20M : Disable
Intel C-State Tech : Disable
Finally i intered in the windows and i started the Intelburntest and i passed only Standard, the high test failed after 4th cicle! HELP?????????


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
I am willing to bet that one that C7 Dominator shows up, your vcore requirements will drop some. Probably your QPI and DRAM voltage too....shoot mine only needs 1.6v and it could need less and I just haven't tested it yet.

Anyways, glad to see the power saving features are working for you. I posted those up because I am convinced that loadline calibration, at least in my setup, is eeeeeeeebil









I think you're right. I've learned that nothing with i7 overclocking is straightforward. QPI - DRAM - Uncore - Core are not independant variables. That is the shortfall of the various i7 overclocking guides. You cannot just find the QPI/Dram for stability at a particular blck, then get the DRAM stable by adjusting multipliers and Vdimm and timings, then expect a particularly CPU frequency to work with appropriate Vcore. If only it were that simple!

I 've needed 1.68-1.7v on the Crucial to get it stable with LinX at the rated timings of 8-8-8-24 so the RAM is most definitely an issue. I'm running it at 1T, the XMP profile is 2T but even that doesn't change the Vdimm requirement. The C7D must be awesome to do 7-7-7 at just 1.6v! It shipped today so hopefully I'll have it in a couple days. I'm wondering if the high (and out of spec) Vdimm I am using is causing instability issues with the IMC or IOH that must be compensated by extra Vcore. My 930 should be a good clocker given the low Vid of 1.136v at load, and reaching nearly 3.9GHz at under 1.2v. Yet I'm needing over 1.375v Vcore to pass LinX at 4.2GHz...

My W3520 was a bust, by the way. Vid was 1.248v and it needed over 1.3v just for 4GHz. Even 1.4v wasn't stable at 4.2GHz. Thus RMA... hope the replacement will be better, otherwise it is following my dud 920-D0 to fleabay.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekovalsky* 
I think you're right. I've learned that nothing with i7 overclocking is straightforward. QPI - DRAM - Uncore - Core are not independant variables. That is the shortfall of the various i7 overclocking guides. You cannot just find the QPI/Dram for stability at a particular blck, then get the DRAM stable by adjusting multipliers and Vdimm and timings, then expect a particularly CPU frequency to work with appropriate Vcore. If only it were that simple!

I 've needed 1.68-1.7v on the Crucial to get it stable with LinX at the rated timings of 8-8-8-24 so the RAM is most definitely an issue. I'm running it at 1T, the XMP profile is 2T but even that doesn't change the Vdimm requirement. The C7D must be awesome to do 7-7-7 at just 1.6v! It shipped today so hopefully I'll have it in a couple days. I'm wondering if the high (and out of spec) Vdimm I am using is causing instability issues with the IMC or IOH that must be compensated by extra Vcore. My 930 should be a good clocker given the low Vid of 1.136v at load, and reaching nearly 3.9GHz at under 1.2v. Yet I'm needing over 1.375v Vcore to pass LinX at 4.2GHz...

My W3520 was a bust, by the way. Vid was 1.248v and it needed over 1.3v just for 4GHz. Even 1.4v wasn't stable at 4.2GHz. Thus RMA... hope the replacement will be better, otherwise it is following my dud 920-D0 to fleabay.

Me thinks you are way ahead of the game my friend. Good luck with the new Dom's. I'll be curious to see if they play as nicely for you.


----------



## sora1607

So have you guys tried with Load-line calibration off?


----------



## Kitarist

It seems many people love this mobo and i'll also buy it!!!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


It seems many people love this mobo and i'll also buy it!!!

















I think you're making a very wise choice my friend.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0stantine666*


Finally i intered in the windows and i started the Intelburntest and i passed only Standard, the high test failed after 4th cicle! HELP?????????


Well, I would change CPU PLL Voltage to something other than "Auto". Try 1.80 instead. The CPU Voltage seems rather high for a 4.01GHz overclock. I would try lowering that down a bit to something like 1.22xxx. The QPI/DRAM Core Voltage I would also set that to something other than "Auto". Try something like 1.22500.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
So have you guys tried with Load-line calibration off?

Yes, see post #835


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


Got a memory ??? from you guys....

How well does this memory perform with the P6x58D mobo?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227501


I used these from OCZ for my wife's build. They worked great too!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227365


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


Got a memory ??? from you guys....

How well does this memory perform with the P6x58D mobo?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227501


Here are some memory options for you. Click here.

The price ranges from $137 - $179 (some include free shipping and rebates). These seem to get decent reviews.


----------



## Scrimstar

Hey you guys think a Megahalem would these RAM sticks on this mobo? lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231335

.. or maybe I should get a differnt cooler? I heard megahalems were good though.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*


Hey you guys think a Megahalem would these RAM sticks on this mobo? lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231335

.. or maybe I should get a differnt cooler? I heard megahalems were good though.


Yeah, the Megahalems is an excellent cooler. I think you might be okay, if you're only doing 3 sticks. If you end up filling up all 6 banks though, the bank closest to your heatsink may not allow the ram stick to fit, considering the height of the heatspreader on that ram. So, yeah it should fit, but might not be beneficial if you decided to add additional ram later on down the road. You would have to A) replace all your ram or B) replace your heatsink. That's the downfall to having large air coolers and/or large heat spreaders on the ram.


----------



## Scrimstar

I think I won't be using anymore than 6GB, so that sounds good to me.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*


I think I won't be using anymore than 6GB, so that sounds good to me.










Yep. You should be fine then. For reference, here's a picture of one of the P6X58D members here, running a Megahalems, with 2 fans on either side (push/pull) with 3 sticks of Kingston HyperX ram which has tall heat spreaders.









EDIT: In this picture, you can see how it should fit fine, but, also that the last memory bank is really close to the fan and might give you trouble should you decide to fill up all 6 banks.


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scrimstar* 
Hey you guys think a Megahalem would these RAM sticks on this mobo? lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231335

.. or maybe I should get a differnt cooler? I heard megahalems were good though.

If you get the Megahalems, you might have to rebend the clip on the side near the memory module, or add a small cable tie to the fan shroud hole at the bottom and attach the lower part of the clip to it. This applies only if you fill up all 6 slots.


----------



## xmisery

Okay, I've done some more testing with this motherboard. For those who want to run their i7 920 D0's @ 4.41GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are my BIOS settings.

*NOTE*: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share. I should also warn, that running this OC will likely require a high-end air cooler or water cooling solution, as the temps tend to start getting on the high end.

*==================================================
Users running Intel i7 920 Chips - (Settings Below)
==================================================*

****************************************
*Running 4.41GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
****************************************

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]210[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1683MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3368MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.39375[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.25000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

****************************************
*Running 4.41GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
****************************************
- Special Thanks to gergregg for this information.

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]210[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1683MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3789MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]7579[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.425[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.400[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.10[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.10[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.52[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]Auto[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*==================================================
Users running Intel i7 930 Chips - (Settings Below)
==================================================*

****************************************
*Running 4.41GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
****************************************
- Special Thanks to WhiteDog for this information.

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]210[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1683MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3368MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.39375[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.25000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*NOTE:* If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.


----------



## BlackDragon24

4.41....very impressive....very litle qpi....lots of vcore. Dare I ask what the core temps are at that voltage?









You need to change your Bclk in your code to 210. Were you able to hold 7-8-7 or did you bump back up to 8-8-8?

I'm doing some low voltage testing right now on my memory and so far I've been able to drop my DRAM voltage down to 1.5v







and still pass hyperpi32M 8 threads. The lower DRAM voltage also allowed me to lower my QPI to 1.2375, but still need to run Linx to see if it passes.

Man, I need to get a watercooling setup!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


4.41....very impressive....very litle qpi....lots of vcore. Dare I ask what the core temps are at that voltage?









You need to change your Bclk in your code to 210. Were you able to hold 7-8-7 or did you bump back up to 8-8-8?

I'm doing some low voltage testing right now on my memory and so far I've been able to drop my DRAM voltage down to 1.5v







and still pass hyperpi32M 8 threads. The lower DRAM voltage also allowed me to lower my QPI to 1.2375, but still need to run Linx to see if it passes.

Man, I need to get a watercooling setup!


Yeah, the temps were pushing 83c on the hottest core. Anything above 85-90c and I start getting a little uncomfortable. Thanks for pointing out the 210 typo, all fixed now!









I kept the 7-8-7-20 timings btw. And yeah, I'm really getting the itch to go to a full water cooling setup! hehe


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quentin*


Has anyone gotten 4.4 with ht on? Care to post settings?


Hehe, I wish I could. But, the last test I did was w/ HT off and the temps were already pretty hot. I wouldn't feel comfortable pushing 4.4 w/ HT without a full water cooling loop.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scrimstar* 
Hey you guys think a Megahalem would these RAM sticks on this mobo? lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231335

.. or maybe I should get a differnt cooler? I heard megahalems were good though.

save yourself the headache of gambling if you need more than 6gb in the future and get a corsair hydro H50, it cools just as good as thse high profile air coolers but it takes up less than half of the space, there are tons of pictures on page 1.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
save yourself the headache of gambling if you need more than 6gb in the future and get a corsair hydro H50, it cools just as good as thse high profile air coolers but it takes up less than half of the space, there are tons of pictures on page 1.

^^-- Or that. I mean, I have an H50 and love it. It works awesome and takes up very little space and allows me to run memory in all 6 banks + a 2-fan memory cooler on top with plenty of room to still spare. Definitely another great option.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
^^-- Or that. I mean, I have an H50 and love it. It works awesome and takes up very little space and allows me to run memory in all 6 banks + a 2-fan memory cooler on top with plenty of room to still spare. Definitely another great option.









I agree with this, h50 rocks.


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Well, I would change CPU PLL Voltage to something other than "Auto". Try 1.80 instead. The CPU Voltage seems rather high for a 4.01GHz overclock. I would try lowering that down a bit to something like 1.22xxx. The QPI/DRAM Core Voltage I would also set that to something other than "Auto". Try something like 1.22500.

Ok i will try, thanks


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Okay, I've done some more testing with this motherboard. For those who want to run their i7 920 D0's @ 4.41GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are my BIOS settings.

*NOTE*: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share. I should also warn, that running this OC will likely require a high-end air cooler or water cooling solution, as the temps tend to start getting on the high end.

****************************************
*Running 4.41GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
****************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]210[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1683MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3368MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.39375[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.25000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*NOTE:* If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.

Screen shot please, i cant believe u do this!!!!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c0stantine666* 
Screen shot please, i cant believe u do this!!!!









LOL.. Well, I really don't have any reason to lie to you guys. I'm trying to help everyone out. But, I guess I can see your point. Here's a screenshot.


----------



## BlackDragon24

The proof is in the pudding, as they say







. Nice result!


----------



## AK_Zeke

Xmisery -

I have a couple of questions, What temps are "TOO HIGH" for that chip?
Does HT cause a significant increase in temps?

Do you have a stable config for a 3.8Ghz OC with HT turned on? Do you mind sharing?

Thanks a million....


----------



## hollywood406

WOW! 4.4ghz?!?!














I see your idle temps are in the mid 40's. What do you load at with the H50? I'm thinking of upgrading to that cooler from my Megahalem. Regardless, great job xmisery!!







I hope to keep going with mine. I'm at 4.095ghz now, Prime95 stable for 90min. More load testing to come. This motherboard ROCKS!!!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke* 
Xmisery -

I have a couple of questions, What temps are "TOO HIGH" for that chip?
Does HT cause a significant increase in temps?

Do you have a stable config for a 3.8Ghz OC with HT turned on? Do you mind sharing?

Thanks a million....

Well, this chip maxes at 100c. So, for me, anything between 85-90c is getting to be "too high" for my taste. You can run it that hot if you like, but I'm pretty sure it will decrease its lifetime. Which is why I suggested a really high-end air cooler or even better a full water cooling solution if you guys want to push this chip at 4.4GHz 24/7 with HT and beyond.

Yes, enabling HT will actually increase your temps a bit more, which is why I won't be doing a test with 4.4 w/ HT (until i go full water loop - but that wont be for some time). There's some other guys in this thread that run water and may be able to push the chip and document their settings for others though.

As for 3.8GHz w/ HT - Yep! I do plan on circling back around and redoing the 3.8 and 3.6 settings, as soon as I finish up the re-testing of 4.0. So stay tuned!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
WOW! 4.4ghz?!?!














I see your idle temps are in the mid 40's. What do you load at with the H50? I'm thinking of upgrading to that cooler from my Megahalem. Regardless, great job xmisery!!







I hope to keep going with mine. I'm at 4.095ghz now, Prime95 stable for 90min. More load testing to come. This motherboard ROCKS!!!









Thanks man! Well, I usually load around higher side of the mid 30's (34-38c) w/ 4GHz OC. Pushing 4.4GHz definitely boosted up my idle and of course, lower OC's will drop the idle even more. I keep my house at around 23-24c if that helps give you a general idea of my testing environment, and I've got my case pretty packed full right now, with 2x 5770's and 4 HDD's.


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Well, this chip maxes at 100c. So, for me, anything between 85-90c is getting to be "too high" for my taste. You can run it that hot if you like, but I'm pretty sure it will decrease its lifetime. Which is why I suggested a really high-end air cooler or even better a full water cooling solution if you guys want to push this chip at 4.4GHz 24/7 with HT and beyond.

Yes, enabling HT will actually increase your temps a bit more, which is why I won't be doing a test with 4.4 w/ HT (until i go full water loop - but that wont be for some time). There's some other guys in this thread that run water and may be able to push the chip and document their settings for others though.

As for 3.8GHz w/ HT - Yep! I do plan on circling back around and redoing the 3.8 and 3.6 settings, as soon as I finish up the re-testing of 4.0. So stay tuned!









Thanks for the reply and all of you hard work!!! And most of all THANKS for sharing your findings with those of us that are more NOVICES at this. I've worked in the IT field for over 15 years, but just never got into the OC'ing thing, until now!!! So, I have a lot to learn. I will be ordering my motherboard and RAM tomorrow, so by Tuesday of next week I should be able to start my build. Woohoo!!!

Have you ever installed the Corsair H50 in the 5.25" bays with intakes coming from the front of the case? I have a Thermaltake V9 case with larger fans on the side and top. With the Radiator and fan installed, the case side panel will not fit due to the side fan being in the way by about an inch. What would be the best way to mount the fans and radiator in the bays??? Any suggestions?


----------



## Necrosys

Hey - Completely new here. Been doing research and put together a baseline for what I'm interested in based alot off of what I've seen here. I'm not interested at this point in OC maybe in the future 6 months from now when I go xfire more memory etc but right now I just need a setup.

MOBO - P6X58D
Pro - i7 920
Vid - Sapphire ATI 5770 (I'll go XFIRE in the future)
Mem - OCZ 3x2gb tri @ 1600
PSU - Can't decide Corsair 650W or Antec 650W... I dont think ill need more than 650 watts?
Case - Antec 1200 / Cool Master HAF932 / StormSniper (MID SIZE)
Any suggestions here... was thinking mid towers are kind of small :-D
Cooler - H50
Monitor - LG 23"
HDD - WD 1 TB Sata 2 @ 3gb

Anyone think I'm missing anything? This is completely from scratch. Thoughts suggestions... I'm completely open. Much appreciated guys.


----------



## Kitarist

Very nice "build" i have no complaints but i would suggest you that you get 5850 because it OCs like crazy and its way faster than 5770


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Necrosys* 
Hey - Completely new here. Been doing research and put together a baseline for what I'm interested in based alot off of what I've seen here. I'm not interested at this point in OC maybe in the future 6 months from now when I go xfire more memory etc but right now I just need a setup.

MOBO - P6X58D
Pro - i7 920
Vid - Sapphire ATI 5770 (I'll go XFIRE in the future)
Mem - OCZ 3x2gb tri @ 1600
PSU - Can't decide Corsair 650W or Antec 650W... I dont think ill need more than 650 watts?
Case - Antec 1200 / Cool Master HAF932 / StormSniper (MID SIZE)
Any suggestions here... was thinking mid towers are kind of small :-D
Cooler - H50
Monitor - LG 23"
HDD - WD 1 TB Sata 2 @ 3gb

Anyone think I'm missing anything? This is completely from scratch. Thoughts suggestions... I'm completely open. Much appreciated guys.

You might want to go with a larger PSU if you plan on adding another video card to Xfire. I have nothing to base this on but what I've been told is that you need 850 or better for dual cards.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke* 
Thanks for the reply and all of you hard work!!! And most of all THANKS for sharing your findings with those of us that are more NOVICES at this. I've worked in the IT field for over 15 years, but just never got into the OC'ing thing, until now!!! So, I have a lot to learn. I will be ordering my motherboard and RAM tomorrow, so by Tuesday of next week I should be able to start my build. Woohoo!!!

Have you ever installed the Corsair H50 in the 5.25" bays with intakes coming from the front of the case? I have a Thermaltake V9 case with larger fans on the side and top. With the Radiator and fan installed, the case side panel will not fit due to the side fan being in the way by about an inch. What would be the best way to mount the fans and radiator in the bays??? Any suggestions?

No problem my friend. Glad to help out our community. BTW, I have done testing with the H50 in the 5.25" bay area. I'll link you here to a post of mine in the Corsair H50 thread. You can do something like that and sandwich in your H50 in between some shrouds/airboxes or even attach it to the end of that little air tunnel thing I made. That said, the temperatures weren't that much different having it in the 5.25" bay as opposed to just doing a push/pull setup and having the radiator attached to the back of the case. Perhaps it's because I have some really good fans on it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Necrosys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
Very nice "build" i have no complaints but i would suggest you that you get 5850 because it OCs like crazy and its way faster than 5770
















If it wasn't double the price of a 5770 I would









Quote:

You might want to go with a larger PSU if you plan on adding another video card to Xfire. I have nothing to base this on but what I've been told is that you need 850 or better for dual cards.
That was my concern too. I think your right and doing some research is leading to those numbers anyway. I'll probably jump that up then.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Necrosys* 
Hey - Completely new here. Been doing research and put together a baseline for what I'm interested in based alot off of what I've seen here. I'm not interested at this point in OC maybe in the future 6 months from now when I go xfire more memory etc but right now I just need a setup.

MOBO - P6X58D
Pro - i7 920
Vid - Sapphire ATI 5770 (I'll go XFIRE in the future)
Mem - OCZ 3x2gb tri @ 1600
PSU - Can't decide Corsair 650W or Antec 650W... I dont think ill need more than 650 watts?
Case - Antec 1200 / Cool Master HAF932 / StormSniper (MID SIZE)
Any suggestions here... was thinking mid towers are kind of small :-D
Cooler - H50
Monitor - LG 23"
HDD - WD 1 TB Sata 2 @ 3gb

Anyone think I'm missing anything? This is completely from scratch. Thoughts suggestions... I'm completely open. Much appreciated guys.

I think you're definitely on the right track. If you have a Microcenter nearby, you can pick up the 920 for $199 (FYI). The 5770's are really nice imho, and are priced at a good cost/performance ratio. I would just suggest you do a little homework on which one to get, as it seems as of lately, there are 3 different versions of this card. As for the PSU, both Corsair and Antec are great, but, having done a lot of research prior to purchasing myself, I ended up with a CorsairHX (which is modular - meaning you can plug in only the wires you need as opposed to their TX model, which you dont have that option - up to you though). A 650 should be adequately enough for your setup, but if you are looking to do Xfire or even Trifire, an 850 might be more future proof. As for cases, you picked nice ones and cant go wrong with either of them. I guess of those 3, I would go with the HAF932. Alternatively, if you're looking Full Tower, I would check out the 800D and for a Mid Tower, I would suggest the Lian Li Lancool PC-K62. The H50 is awesome, great choice! The HDD's look good. An alternative would be the Samsumg 1TB F3's which have been nothing short of amazing.

BTW - Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Necrosys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I think you're definitely on the right track. If you have a Microcenter nearby, you can pick up the 920 for $199 (FYI). The 5770's are really nice imho, and are priced at a good cost/performance ratio. I would just suggest you do a little homework on which one to get, as it seems as of lately, there are 3 different versions of this card. As for the PSU, both Corsair and Antec are great, but, having done a lot of research prior to purchasing myself, I ended up with a CorsairHX (which is modular - meaning you can plug in only the wires you need as opposed to their TX model, which you dont have that option - up to you though). A 650 should be adequately enough for your setup, but if you are looking to do Xfire or even Trifire, an 850 might be more future proof. As for cases, you picked nice ones and cant go wrong with either of them. I guess of those 3, I would go with the HAF932. Alternatives, if you're looking Full Tower, would be the 800D. Mid Towers, I would also mention the case I have, Lian Li Lancool PC-K62. The H50 is awesome, great choice! The HDD's look good. An alternative would be the Samsumg 1TB F3's which have been nothing short of amazing.

BTW - Welcome to OCN!









I never heard of microcenter before and theres luckily theres one about 20 mins from my job. Price are about 10-15$ cheaper than most places and no shipping !

Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## c0stantine666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


LOL.. Well, I really don't have any reason to lie to you guys. I'm trying to help everyone out. But, I guess I can see your point. Here's a screenshot.



















I know







I joking, just curious to see this record insane! GJ bro! You use ICE BLOCK for your cpu? no comment!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0stantine666*


I know







I joking, just curious to see this record insane! GJ bro! You use ICE BLOCK for your cpu? no comment!


Hehe, no worries bud. Yeah, an ice block would have been nice!


----------



## BlackDragon24

Hey xmisery, you ever try to lower your DRAM voltage....like really low?

I haven't had time to run a 20 pass Linx test yet, but it has passed hyperpi and survived about 5 passes of Linx 5200 MB at only 1.5v. I haven't tried to go lower. I'm almost afraid to. But some of this corsair dominator runs on really low voltage just fine. I was browsing over at the evga forums and read about some fellas who were doing the same on their classifieds...so i gave it a shot and low and behold....extreme low voltage on the memory.

Might wanna check it out


----------



## JamezMcQueen

hey guys i cant seem to get a stable 4.01 W/HT ON for the life of me im running xmisery's settings except ive uped the vcore to 1.3 and the dram to 1.28. Ive even went as far as trying the vcore at 1.35. Now i herd this rumor that ram and play a big roll in all this so do any of you think that my OCZ could be the issue


----------



## BlackDragon24

Could be. Drop the Ram speed down to the lowest level and see if you can run with lower vcore.


----------



## JamezMcQueen

Thanx ill give it a shot


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Hey guys

I've been playing around this weekend and found a new feature on this board that some of you may know about. Some of you may hate it, some of you may love it, and it'll be sure to spark some controversy.

One of the best features that I thought exclusive to DFI boards before I figured it out on this board was the ability to use a special add function to the vid which essentially allowed you to scale the voltage with the multiplier in conjunction with C1E and EIST. Well this board has it too, in the voltage offset function.

People have heard the term vdroop or vdrop before. Essentially it refers to the drop in voltage when a heavy load is applied to the processor. This is actually the way INTEL designs the processors to run to prevent voltage spiking.

Some boards (and people) think that this droop is a bad thing, and thus we see options like vdroop control, or on asus boards, loadline calibration. Loadline calibration, while it may seem like a good thing in that your voltages basically stay rock solid at load and idle, actually hurts your processor more than it helps it long term.

Anyways, enough about my opinions. You can google this stuff and read all about it if you want. But I'm here to say it works, and it works well, and it allows you to let your processor idle at about 0.25v less than at load









Idle:



Load:



So basically, here's the skinny. You gotta set cpu voltage control to offset, speedstep to enabled, and loadline calibration must be disabled. You then must adjust the available offset voltage to whatever you need it to be...my offset for the above screenshots was around .125.

Couple of things to note. First, when you change multipliers the offset voltage will "offset" to a different starting voltage. In other words, the "auto" voltage that the board reads for the 20 multi will be different than for the 19 or 21x multi, so if you set an offset voltage of 0.1 for the 21 x multi and then change to the 20x multi, you will need to change your offset voltage if you want the same voltage. Also, you will need to load your processor accordingly to get your true load voltage. In my testing, anything other than Linx with at LEAST 5000MB of memory selected did not load the processor completely, and by completely, I mean drawing the most current thru the processor that causes the voltage to the processor to droop ALL THE WAY.

I recommend everest as a good monitoring tool but cpu-z will work fine. You will notice that in Turbo-v the voltage is labeled as 1.35, and in everest, my load voltage is 1.272. That's almost 0.08v of droop, which is a lot. But since the processor drops voltage at idle, you can see that the idle voltage is only 1.048v







.

Anyways, if anyone has any questions about this be sure to ask. I've been playing with it for the last couple of days and frankly, I like it. My idle temps are about 3-4C lower and my load temps and voltages are exactly the same as before.


Actually this works with LLC enabled too. Without LLC, Vcore fluctuates slightly at full load, but remains stable at idle. With LLC, Vcore is stable with full load but fluctuates at idle. With or without LLC enabled, Vdroop is present but it is lower with LLC enabled. Conversely, at idle Vcore is slightly lower with LLC disabled.

I did confirm your observation that LinX requires at least 5,100Mb to maximize Vdroop, whether or not LLC was enabled. At 4,766 (25,000 problem size) or even 5,000 Mb, Vdroop had still not peaked. I had to disable a lot of services and processes to get 5,100-5,200Mb to even run, maybe because I don't use a pagefile.

Anyway for me it was a little easier to stabilize my power-saving overclock with LLC enabled. My voltages are higher than yours, but with LLC I'm idling at about 1.18v and getting 1.36v at full load with maximum Vdroop. My CPU has a low Vid and needs about 1.37v for 4.2GHz with HT, which translates to a rather hefty offset of 0.2435v on the 21x multiplier.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Sweet thanks for posting your findings. I hadn't actually tried doing it with LLC enabled so that's good to know for folks who want to use it.

I still think your vcore requirements might drop when you get that new memory.

EDIT: Little trick I use to get 5200MB free is to run "all" memory on Linx for a minute or two and then stop it. This usually will free up enough. Sometimes I have to do it a couple of times.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Hey xmisery, you ever try to lower your DRAM voltage....like really low?

I haven't had time to run a 20 pass Linx test yet, but it has passed hyperpi and survived about 5 passes of Linx 5200 MB at only 1.5v. I haven't tried to go lower. I'm almost afraid to. But some of this corsair dominator runs on really low voltage just fine. I was browsing over at the evga forums and read about some fellas who were doing the same on their classifieds...so i gave it a shot and low and behold....extreme low voltage on the memory.

Might wanna check it out










Hmmm, interesting point. I haven't really tried to tone down the voltage on the DRAM like that before, but, I did notice you were playing with 1.60 earlier. I'll definitely play around and see what happens.


----------



## TheSwami

to all those who have given their time and great intel/information to this thread! i read every post, and it was invaluable in helping me set up my overclock system. coming from mostly AMD chips for years, I was a bit out of touch with several Intel BIOS fields and what they do.

this thread in particular proved beyond compare in giving me the information i needed to tinker dangerously with this superb piece of technology ASUS made.

i haven't read a lot about people's successes with memory timings and overclocking here. obviously it's first and foremost a thread for the greatness of this [email protected] P6X58D. however, i just gotta know...

i am not seeing much appreciable difference between keeping my ram at 6-6-5-16 and 1.64DRAM, 1.23750 QPI/DRAM vs bumping it up to 1760MHz or nearer 2000MHz but with obviously much looser timings...

what would anyone say is the preferred setup? keeping the tighter settings at 1600, or moving to 1800 and going to at least 7-7-7 and probably a lot more QPI v as well...thoughts? i'm kinda reluctant to move it even though it's rated to 2000. the juice it wants from QPI is insane (1.55v on XMP). i could maybe move it halfway and feel good about it, but with looser 7s and having to finesse the BCLK is it really worth it???


----------



## BlackDragon24

My guess is that if you avoid using xmp, you can probably to 8-8-8ish at 2000 with 1.375ish QPI. The XMP profiles on those things are ridiculous.

But in most situations, 6-6-5-16 1600 will be just as fast and sometimes faster than the cas 8 2000 speeds.


----------



## Kitarist

Yea but does the ram speed really affect the perfomance that much? In some benchies i saw it really didnt


----------



## McDown

Ahoy mates! Count me in too. I got bored with my Bloodrage and decided to try something new. I didn't have much time for tweaking and testing but looks like the board is a keeper


----------



## Pheros

So I finally got all my parts in. (woot) Just some preliminary testing @ 4.01 ghz HT on and I'm not seeing any temps over 60C (ambient 20C) @ full load. I'm pretty happy so far.

I should have some pics up later today.









Edit: Here are a couple with the cell phone for the moment:

The parts:









The VenX sitting pretty:









She lives!









The case is running half naked at the moment while I get the overclocking done. No real cable management, etc...I'll be cleaning up when I get all the preliminary work done.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Ahoy mates! Count me in too. I got bored with my Bloodrage and decided to try something new. I didn't have much time for tweaking and testing but looks like the board is a keeper



















Impressive temps friend. The last two posts are really making me wanna order up a venomous x


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheros*


So I finally got all my parts in. (woot) Just some preliminary testing @ 4.01 ghz HT off and I'm not seeing any temps over 60C (ambient 20C) @ full load. I'm pretty happy so far.

I should have some pics up later today.









Edit: Here are a couple with the cell phone for the moment:

The parts:









The VenX sitting pretty:









She lives!









The case is running half naked at the moment while I get the overclocking done. No real cable management, etc...I'll be cleaning up when I get all the preliminary work done.


Its like X-mas!

Very anxious to see how your hyperx clock.


----------



## kckyle

oooo same ram as mine, did you get the 1600mhz or shield out the extra and gotten the 2000mhz.


----------



## Pheros

It's the 2000mhz









I just have it all set to auto on 1600mhz for the moment. I'm waiting to get to it on the RAM side until after I peg out my overclock. Even though it's rated 8-8-8-20, I really hope I can get it into the 7-8-7 range.


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Impressive temps friend. The last two posts are really making me wanna order up a venomous x









Here it is for the best price I could find..

http://www.platinummicro.com/product...=CCTRVENOMOUSX


----------



## Mikezilla

I"m in. The box is freaking huge!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Ahoy mates! Count me in too. I got bored with my Bloodrage and decided to try something new. I didn't have much time for tweaking and testing but looks like the board is a keeper









Very Nice! And Welcome to the club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
I"m in. The box is freaking huge!

You too! Welcome aboard matey!


----------



## Pheros

Man I can't wait to get home and turn the juice up some more.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheros* 
So I finally got all my parts in. (woot) Just some preliminary testing @ 4.01 ghz HT off and I'm not seeing any temps over 60C (ambient 20C) @ full load. I'm pretty happy so far.

Very nice! Love looking at all those parts.. like someone just mentioned, it's like xmas! hehe


----------



## kckyle

i could use another christmas right about now, been wanting a new mouse(g9 or razor), a corsair h50, a couple of fans here and there, and a 256gb ssd for my macbook pro.


----------



## BlackDragon24

A little off topic but I thought I'd ask my brethren....Anyone have any experience uni-sleeving power supplies?

I've got a silverstone DA1000 that is fully modular and would like to unisleeve all of the cables in black or blue. Need advice on tools, sleeving material, and methodology. I've done plenty on sleeving on fans and stuff like that so I'm not a total noob.


----------



## Toryne

Would love to be added to the list! Will post pics of the system after work.


----------



## Pheros

You can get special tools for backing out the pins. As far as sleeving material itself, I think there is an ebay seller (cannot recall name, hit up the mod section) that sells basically the same stuff that you can get from mdpc (sp?). It's a dense weave and does not show wires through. Looks good. If I wasn't so lazy I'd do it too lol.


----------



## Pheros

Is there a way to turn off the CPU fan warning in the BIOS? I've got both mine running off molex so they're 100% all the time (don't care for them to ever change) I suppose I could turn fan control to manual and run @ 100%, but it kinda puts a kink in my cable management plan


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheros*


Is there a way to turn off the CPU fan warning in the BIOS? I've got both mine running off molex so they're 100% all the time (don't care for them to ever change) I suppose I could turn fan control to manual and run @ 100%, but it kinda puts a kink in my cable management plan










disable it in the bios, ex. CPU FAN 2500rpm in your case its at 0rpm so disable it and the alarm will stop









Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Ahoy mates! Count me in too. I got bored with my Bloodrage and decided to try something new. I didn't have much time for tweaking and testing but looks like the board is a keeper



















hmm some good temps, is the room cold or something your getting better themp then me and on water


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
A little off topic but I thought I'd ask my brethren....Anyone have any experience uni-sleeving power supplies?

I've got a silverstone DA1000 that is fully modular and would like to unisleeve all of the cables in black or blue. Need advice on tools, sleeving material, and methodology. I've done plenty on sleeving on fans and stuff like that so I'm not a total noob.

Just thought I would mention, NZXT makes an 24-pin extension cable (along with other ones too) that is pre-single-sleeved in all black for $9.99 which might save you some time/effort. I thought about getting this myself, since I can easily route and hide my 24-pin cable that comes out from the PSU and behind the case and then hook this thing in so it shows the nice sleeving coming back in and onto the motherboard.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
disable it in the bios, ex. CPU FAN 2500rpm in your case its at 0rpm so disable it and the alarm will stop









hmm some good temps, is the room cold or something your getting better themp then me and on water









Ambient temp was 20C


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Ambient temp was 20C


i guess i need some Panaflo fans then lol


----------



## xmisery

Just thought I would point out, for those who have been following my OC settings in this thread, I've updated post #2 and each of the OC links for 3.6, 3.8, 4.0, 4.2, and 4.4 - all with and without HypherThreading with the exception of 4.4 because any further was getting too hot for my liking.

These new updates now include more of the BIOS settings (than I did previously) and a nicer format that is easier to read. The goal was to attempt to find the lowest voltage settings in BIOS for the i7 920 chip while maintaining a really solid and stable overclock.

In order to do this, I ended up running LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20 / as opposed to IBT - / "Very High" / 20 Passes. Both are considered great stress tests, but, I just wanted to push the stress on this chip a little harder this round. If you are using my previous settings and its working out for you, there's no need to change, there are people using those older settings and have been rock stable even after folding and encoding with them 24/7.

However, this time around, as I mentioned, I wanted to stress the chip a little bit harder. By doing so, it did require an extra bump in vcore and/or QPI from my original findings, but, I did end up lowering the IOH/ICH Voltages.

In any event.. I'm pretty much done now with OC testing. When I get time in the next month or so, I would like to try and take a different approach with the settings, and take advantage of doing an offset voltage, using speedstep and C1E support, and tinkering with load-line calibration on and off with this setup.

Till next time..


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


i guess i need some Panaflo fans then lol


Also w/HT off, which probably cuts out about 15-20C


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Just thought I would point out, for those who have been following my OC settings in this thread, I've updated post #2 and each of the OC links for 3.6, 3.8, 4.0, 4.2, and 4.4 - all with and without HypherThreading with the exception of 4.4 because any further was getting too hot for my liking.

These new updates now include more of the BIOS settings (than I did previously) and a nicer format that is easier to read. The goal was to attempt to find the lowest voltage settings in BIOS for the i7 920 chip while maintaining a really solid and stable overclock.

In order to do this, I ended up running LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20 / as opposed to IBT - / "Very High" / 20 Passes. Both are considered great stress tests, but, I just wanted to push the stress on this chip a little harder this round. If you are using my previous settings and its working out for you, there's no need to change, there are people using those older settings and have been rock stable even after folding and encoding with them 24/7.

However, this time around, as I mentioned, I wanted to stress the chip a little bit harder. By doing so, it did require an extra bump in vcore and/or QPI from my original findings, but, I did end up lowering the IOH/ICH Voltages.

In any event.. I'm pretty much done now with OC testing. When I get time in the next month or so, I would like to try and take a different approach with the settings, and take advantage of doing an offset voltage, using speedstep and C1E support, and tinkering with load-line calibration on and off with this setup.

Till next time..










Nice work mate









I'm curious to know the batch number of your chip. Mine is an earlier A batch, 3849A916. Looking over your setting with HT on, they just seem so darn similar.

Also, maybe you can clarify it for me because nobody has been able to, but what made you make the adjustments to the cpu clock skew and IOH voltages in your OC settings? I know that each setup is different and thus each group of settings are different, but I have found no need to adjust them and I just wondered at what point you felt the need to....obviously there was some symptom, or you read something, whatever. Just curious for cuirosity's sake because I like to know what to look for. Thanks man. Great work in this thread.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Also w/HT off, which probably cuts out about 15-20C










lmao i didnt notice that


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Nice work mate









I'm curious to know the batch number of your chip. Mine is an earlier A batch, 3849A916. Looking over your setting with HT on, they just seem so darn similar.

Also, maybe you can clarify it for me because nobody has been able to, but what made you make the adjustments to the cpu clock skew and IOH voltages in your OC settings? I know that each setup is different and thus each group of settings are different, but I have found no need to adjust them and I just wondered at what point you felt the need to....obviously there was some symptom, or you read something, whatever. Just curious for cuirosity's sake because I like to know what to look for. Thanks man. Great work in this thread.


Thanks dude! Let's see.. just pulled out my 920 box, Batch#3931A324.









Yeah, as for tinkering with CPU Clock Skew and IOH Voltages, I read somewhere on this forum that bumping the IOH Voltage, CPU Differential Amplitude and CPU Clock Skew will "slightly" help with stabilizing an OC. While personally testing this theory, I did notice that it helped in "some" instances, more-so with IOH. What's interesting is thinking more IOH Voltage would help with stability, it actually hindered it in some cases and made it more unstable. There really didn't seem to be a clear-cut methodology to getting stable OC's, it seemed to be more like an art form. lol

For the most part though, I tried to keep most of the settings very similar and the two to three biggest adjustments from that point forward were tinkering with CPU Voltage / QPI/DRAM Core Voltage / IOH Voltage.


----------



## DOM.

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.9375
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.60]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

DRAM CAS# Latency......................[7]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[7]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[7]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[20]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[Auto]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[Auto]

DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[Auto]

having the C1E and SpeedStep on helps me run a lower IOH 1.1v vs 1..2v


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Thanks dude! Let's see.. just pulled out my 920 box, Batch#3931A324.









Yeah, as for tinkering with CPU Clock Skew and IOH Voltages, I read somewhere on this forum that bumping the IOH Voltage, CPU Differential Amplitude and CPU Clock Skew will "slightly" help with stabilizing an OC. While personally testing this theory, I did notice that it helped in "some" instances, more-so with IOH. What's interesting is thinking more IOH Voltage would help with stability, it actually hindered it and made it more unstable. There really didn't seem to be a clear-cut methodology to getting stable OC's.


Cool. I see the same thing with IOH voltage. Generally speaking at the speeds I'm running at, increasing it causes more instability.


----------



## kckyle

3 more post and we'll reach 100 page


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.9375
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.60]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

DRAM CAS# Latency......................[7]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[7]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[7]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[20]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[Auto]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[Auto]

DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[Auto]

having the C1E and SpeedStep on helps me run a lower IOH 1.1v vs 1..2v

Sweet. Out of curiosity what does your load voltage end up as and what are your temps?


----------



## luke997

Finally got something out of my 920









Happily running @ 4.2 (21x200) with HT on, SpeedStep on, Offset
1.296 vCore @load, [email protected] idle !

This finally got me over 26K in Vantage Performance - 26134 (22192/55951) (with PhysX)

Main settings:
1.25 QPI/Dram
1.20 IOH/ICH
1.80 CPU PLL
1.60 DRAM

DRAM 1.6Ghz, 
UCLK: 3.4Ghz

CPU Voltage: Offset / 0.03125
LLC: 900mv

Didn't have much time to test, after 1h of Prime95 8threads + IBT Very High 8 threads stable.
Temps 70 max for the CPU reading, 84 max on the worst core

Turned out my batch is good, the driver wasn't








I was too ambitious with RAM speed & UCLK ratios

Thanks to Xmisery, BlackDragon24 I got some ideas how to get a decent overclock with nice voltages, breakthrough came when I finally understood what I did wrong - with my particular system - thanks to:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=877


----------



## HomeTeam

When using the Offset feature, how do you calculate what the Offset should be set to?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Depends on your VID. You need to see what your load voltage is at stock speed and then calculate from there


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Sweet. Out of curiosity what does your load voltage end up as and what are your temps?

testing at 1.312 offset at .1 and highest temp is 70 rest are 60's

thats one thing i need to check is my vid is


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Cool. I see the same thing with IOH voltage. Generally speaking at the speeds I'm running at, increasing it causes more instability.


Same here.


----------



## TheSwami

i have a question about the EATX12V plug on the top of the P6X58D.

does anyone/everyone else have a cap covering half of this plug? i bought it from the Egg, and the left half of the 8 pins is covered with a cap. the only place i've read anything about this was one or two reviews there that said don't uncap it and plug anything in it...

why is this? my manual clearly shows it as an 8 pin 12V plug...

should I uncap it, plug in my 8pin 12V connector and see what happens? or leave it as is with one 4pin 12V plugged in? my PSU has multiple choices for both.

i'm trying to narrow down an annoying monitor-flashing problem. i'm pretty sure it's my monitor going bad as it happened when I plugged it into my friend's PC as well (different PC/different GPU). happens at random times, but almost always during BIOS/loading, and at any point turning it on after havnig reset it. then again when i ran 3DMark Vantage my GTX295 got horrendous scores on Performance (like 8800 for the GPU side). so maybe it's busted instead and the odds just so happened both it and my neighbor's GPU were broken? [email protected]#$%[email protected]#$^[email protected]#$^

anyway, one problem at a time.

i'm fairly confident the monitor is to blame, but while i was thinking about causes i thought I best ask about that 4pin cap I have on my 12V plug...so I'm starting on that one. should I remove the cap?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSwami* 
i have a question about the EATX12V plug on the top of the P6X58D.

does anyone/everyone else have a cap covering half of this plug? i bought it from the Egg, and the left half of the 8 pins is covered with a cap. the only place i've read anything about this was one or two reviews there that said don't uncap it and plug anything in it...

why is this? my manual clearly shows it as an 8 pin 12V plug...

should I uncap it, plug in my 8pin 12V connector and see what happens? or leave it as is with one 4pin 12V plugged in? my PSU has multiple choices for both.

i'm trying to narrow down an annoying monitor-flashing problem. i'm pretty sure it's my monitor going bad as it happened when I plugged it into my friend's PC as well (different PC/different GPU). happens at random times, but almost always during BIOS/loading, and at any point turning it on after havnig reset it. then again when i ran 3DMark Vantage my GTX295 got horrendous scores on Performance (like 8800 for the GPU side). so maybe it's busted instead and the odds just so happened both it and my neighbor's GPU were broken? [email protected]#$%[email protected]#$^[email protected]#$^

anyway, one problem at a time.

i'm fairly confident the monitor is to blame, but while i was thinking about causes i thought I best ask about that 4pin cap I have on my 12V plug...so I'm starting on that one. should I remove the cap?

Yup, you can take the cap off and connect the 8-pin (provided your PSU supports it). The manufacturer usually puts that little cap on there just to show you that "you could" use a 4-pin, if you happen to have an older PSU. In theory, using the 8-pin is supposed to be better for overclocking and will provide a better stability (in theory at least).









So if you got it, use it.


----------



## TheSwami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Yup, you can take the cap off and connect the 8-pin (provided your PSU supports it). The manufacturer usually puts that little cap on there just to show you that "you could" use a 4-pin, if you happen to have an older PSU. In theory, using the 8-pin is supposed to be better for overclocking and will provide a better stability (in theory at least).









So if you got it, use it.









excellent. the BFG defnitely has an 8 pin 12V plug. maybe that will magically solve the monitor flashing. doubtful, but i can dream!

thanks!!


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
4.41....very impressive....very litle qpi....lots of vcore. Dare I ask what the core temps are at that voltage?









You need to change your Bclk in your code to 210. Were you able to hold 7-8-7 or did you bump back up to 8-8-8?

I'm doing some low voltage testing right now on my memory and so far I've been able to drop my DRAM voltage down to 1.5v







and still pass hyperpi32M 8 threads. The lower DRAM voltage also allowed me to lower my QPI to 1.2375, but still need to run Linx to see if it passes.

Man, I need to get a watercooling setup!

C7D arrived today and it is great. Running cool and stable at 7-7-7-20-60-1T @ 1.6v. How far were you able to drop Vdimm without sacrificing LinX stability ?

Unfortunately I wasn't able to lower Vcore with the new RAM. Guess this 930 just needs 1.375v to do 4.2GHz w/HT, so until I get a better CPU I'll keep pumping volts. I am using 0.175v offset along with LLC which gives Vcore of 1.376v max load dropping to 1.120v at idle. With the 21x multiplier, Vid is 1.1875v. Vcore in Turbo-V shows 1.36250v = 1.1875 + 0.1750.

QPI/Dram is set at 1.25v. Higher QPI/Dram did not allow me to lower Vcore and in fact made LinX crash sooner. Higher IOH and CPU PLL also lead to faster crashes, best results now are 1.12v and 1.80v, repectively. Strangely I needed higher IOH ~ 1.2v before I converted to offset with EIST & C1E. Everything affects everything else!

_EDIT: Holy crap! The C7D is indeed stable with LinX at 1600 Mhz running 7-7-7-20-1T-60 @ 1.5v !!! This is some great RAM, I highly recommend it if you can find it at a decent price._


----------



## BlackDragon24

Yup 1.5v for me too. Friggin amazing. I'm almost afraid to drop it lower









EDIT: Been playing with 6-7-6-20-60-1T this morning and I'm pretty sure it'll work, but 6-6-6-18-60-1T froze at the post screen


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekovalsky* 
C7D arrived today and it is great. Running cool and stable at 7-7-7-20-60-1T @ 1.6v. How far were you able to drop Vdimm without sacrificing LinX stability ?

_EDIT: Holy crap! The C7D is indeed stable with LinX at 1600 Mhz running 7-7-7-20-1T-60 @ 1.5v !!! This is some great RAM, I highly recommend it if you can find it at a decent price._


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Yup 1.5v for me too. Friggin amazing. I'm almost afraid to drop it lower









EDIT: Been playing with 6-7-6-20-60-1T this morning and I'm pretty sure it'll work, but 6-6-6-18-60-1T froze at the post screen

Hey guys, I getting jealous of your C7D's! Guess I should start pushing my C8D's and see just how far they go. Not sure if they can do the 1.5v though, I'll have to play around and report back. Nice job tho!


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hey guys, I getting jealous of your C7D's! Guess I should start pushing my C8D's and see just how far they go. Not sure if they can do the 1.5v though, I'll have to play around and report back. Nice job tho!










Not sure if these are the same as the C8D but binner higher, or are a different brand/model of memory chips. I would never have thought they would be stable at DDR3-1600 with 7-7-7-20-1T-60 timings at a 10% undervolt ! If the timings can be tightened even more, that is really amazing.

With my uncore speed of 3200, I'm now using RTL latencies of 55-56-57. Post fails at 53-54-55, and only one or two DIMMs register at post with 54-55-56. So 55-56-67 was the lowest RTL combo that "worked"; BIOS adds one clock cycle to any manually entered setting, so I entered 54-55-56.

Getting RTL as low as possible seems to help stability, I have been able to slightly lower my Vcore and QPI/Dram. In an Anandtech article previously referenced by BlackDragon24, Rajinder Gil suggested that if the RTL is not optimally set "we have lost system performance and as a double whammy will also have to increase memory controller voltage to facilitate the higher switching speed of the associated IMC stages".

For those using LinX to test stability, I've had good luck running it at 5120Mb or higher by booting into safe mode. This is easier than disabling various processes and services that would keep me from running over about 5000Mb. Only downside is there is no temp or voltage monitoring, therefore it is best used as a way to test lower voltages once a particular overclock is confirmed.


----------



## BlackDragon24

^^^Have you tried starting Linx with All memory selected, letting it run for a minute or two, then stopping it and seeing how much free memory is available? I usually will end up with 5200-5400MB memory free after running Linx a minute or two. Sometimes I have to do it twice. But at least then you aren't dealing with safe mode and have full monitoring capabilities.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hey guys, I getting jealous of your C7D's! Guess I should start pushing my C8D's and see just how far they go. Not sure if they can do the 1.5v though, I'll have to play around and report back. Nice job tho!










Post #1000









I'm thinking these chips are binned higher than the C8D's, most likely they are the same chips that are being used in the higher rated G.skill trident 2000 9-9-9 rated stuff that can also do 1600 at 6-7-6. This is all speculation on my part but based upon what I've seen firsthand, these can hang at 6-7-6 at 1600 and they can at least boot at 9-9-9 2000. So, ekovalsky and I may be taking a trip to 2000 memory soon enough. But first I want to make sure they can hang at 6-7-6 1600


----------



## kckyle

1004 post


----------



## DOM.

mine boots at 6-7-6-18 CR1 1.6v im at it right now going to play some GTA4


----------



## BlackDragon24

Mine passes hyperpi32M x 8 at 6-7-6-18 CR1 with 1.25v QPI and 1.5v DRAM but it fails out of Linx giving me a "the system has encountered an uncorrectable error and must shut down" BSOD, which almost always means QPI for me, so need to retest with some different RTL's and possibly a bump in QPI. Its just a matter of finding the right combination at this point. Might need the bump in QPI and maybe DRAM, but so far nothing has given me any indication that the DRAM voltage is low, even at 1.5v.


----------



## whoisron

hello guys can someone tell me how the motherboard auto fan speed controller works when you plug in the 3pin connectors from the fan into the mb? I know with the standard molex cables supposely there is 5v and 7v and 12v options by changing wiring. I know the mb throttles the speed of the rpm by the core temps does anyone know if the mb sends like voltages in like incremenets of 1 like 5,6,7,8,9 etc.. or is it like the same standard 5v then 7v and 12v option? im just asking because I plan to buy a higher speed rpm fan the gentle tyhpoon 1850rpm fan instead of the 1450 model because everyone says it's better and with the faster rpm fan ill have more option and room incase i ever do need a faster increase in rpm.

thanks for the help guys im newb to this stuff.


----------



## Kitarist

guys post some photos of your builds here also we want some eye candy


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoisron* 
hello guys can someone tell me how the motherboard auto fan speed controller works when you plug in the 3pin connectors from the fan into the mb? I know with the standard molex cables supposely there is 5v and 7v and 12v options by changing wiring. I know the mb throttles the speed of the rpm by the core temps does anyone know if the mb sends like voltages in like incremenets of 1 like 5,6,7,8,9 etc.. or is it like the same standard 5v then 7v and 12v option? im just asking because I plan to buy a higher speed rpm fan the gentle tyhpoon 1850rpm fan instead of the 1450 model because everyone says it's better and with the faster rpm fan ill have more option and room incase i ever do need a faster increase in rpm.

thanks for the help guys im newb to this stuff.









Okay, so with this motherboard, there are a few options to play with regarding Fan Control.

CPU Q-Fan Control
Disabled - Runs the fan at 100%
Standard - Makes the CPU fan automatically adjust depending on the CPU temperature.
Silent - Minimizes the fan speed for quiet CPU fan operation
Turbo - Achieves maximum CPU fan speed. (Although, I've noticed this didn't seem to truly set it to "max" aka 100%, seemed more like ~90%?)

Chassis Q-Fan Control
Disabled - Runs the fan at 100%
Standard - Makes the chassis fan automatically adjust depending on the chassis temperature.
Silent - Minimizes the fan speed for quiet chassis fan operation
Turbo - Achieves maximum chassis fan speed. (Although, I've noticed this didn't seem to truly set it to "max" aka 100%, seemed more like ~90%?)

For the built-in hardware monitor, it automatically detects the voltage output through the onboard voltage regulators, at 3 levels. 3.3V, 5V and 12V. Alternatively, you can select "Ignored" if you dont want it to detect this.

So to swing back around to your question, I think the best thing for you to do is get a 3-pin Fan Y-Splitter and hook that up to CPU_FAN header on the motherboard so you can control both of your GT 1850's on the radiator, and set it to "Standard" so that they can run at the higher speeds when it detects the CPU getting hotter. Also note, that with the H50, the pump needs to be connected to one of the chassis headers and set to "disabled" so that it runs at 100% (this is a must!)

That said, I run my GT 1850's at 100% 24/7 (because I'm also using a high OC) and they are not loud at all, you may want to consider just keeping them at 100% as well instead of auto adjusting based on CPU temps.


----------



## Pheros

Alternatively, if you're like me and like to hide as many wires as possible, you can use a 3 pin to molex converter and run it behind your mobo tray, then turn off the fan monitoring period in BIOS


----------



## DOM.

how do you setup RAID ??

i never done it and its pissing me off lmao

Edit: need help on loading the drivers, i can RAID them but cant load the drivers on W7 install


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
how do you setup RAID ??

i never done it and its pissing me off lmao

Edit: need help on loading the drivers, i can RAID them but cant load the drivers on W7 install

Which RAID are you wanting to do? What you need to do is go into BIOS and under the Main / Storage Configuration / SATA Configuration / you can choose RAID there. Then save settings and when your system starts booting after POST, it'll say press <CTRL> + _ to go into the Intel Matrix Controller configuration screen, where you can define the type of RAID you want to do. Once you set it up in there and boot into Win7, the OS will recognize it as a single drive, in which you can go into Disk Manager(ment) and format it up. That's pretty much all there is to it. Hope that helps.









EDIT: Whoops, just saw your "EDIT" hehe. I think what you have to do is copy the RAID drivers to a USB drive. When installing Win7, it should give you the option to load drivers, in which case, you would point it to your USB drive and select your RAID drivers from there. Hope that helps._


----------



## DOM.

i done all that but its saying my disk is not bootable and wont install W7 im trying to do RAID 0 i done everything else but cant get it to install tryed to install the drivers but that didnt work also


----------



## buffalofloyd

Hello there,
I am totally new here and the proud new owner of the system below in my sig. I have had a horrible time with BSOD at stock settings and have been trying to rectify the problem from some help on the Windows 7 Forums.

Anyway, this site is awesome and very useful. I just set my system to overclock to 3.61GHz per xmisery's settings (who I would also like to really thank!). So far I have been successful but who knows, by tomorrow all could go to hell.

I have two quick questions. When I boot up my machine and get past the first glimpse of the Asus screen it shows a black screen with something about the BIOS version on top and then it says 'Hard Disk Not Detected'. Anyone know what this means? I have a HDD connected obviously and it fully shows in the BIOS menu and when I enter Windows.

My second question is regarding my RAM. Right now I have the timings set to auto in BIOS cause I am a newb and have 0 idea what I'm really doing. It shows the timings as 8-9-9-24-74 in CPU-Z and in BIOS. Is this acceptable? Should I go ahead and try to adjust them? On the Corsair website it shows them having timings of 8-8-8-24.

Thanks for any help...
cheers,
Jim


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Hello there,
I am totally new here and the proud new owner of the system below in my sig. I have had a horrible time with BSOD at stock settings and have been trying to rectify the problem from some help on the Windows 7 Forums.

Anyway, this site is awesome and very useful. I just set my system to overclock to 3.61GHz per xmisery's settings (who I would also like to really thank!). So far I have been successful but who knows, by tomorrow all could go to hell.

I have two quick questions. When I boot up my machine and get past the first glimpse of the Asus screen it shows a black screen with something about the BIOS version on top and then it says 'Hard Disk Not Detected'. Anyone know what this means? I have a HDD connected obviously and it fully shows in the BIOS menu and when I enter Windows.

My second question is regarding my RAM. Right now I have the timings set to auto in BIOS cause I am a newb and have 0 idea what I'm really doing. It shows the timings as 8-9-9-24-74 in CPU-Z and in BIOS. Is this acceptable? Should I go ahead and try to adjust them? On the Corsair website it shows them having timings of 8-8-8-24.

Thanks for any help...
cheers,
Jim


Hey there and welcome to OCN and the P6X58D club!









To answer your first question, what you're describing is the Marvell Controller (For SATA3 6Gbps). If you dont have anything plugged into either of the 2 SATA3 ports, and don't want to see or wait for that screen, hop into BIOS and disable the Marvell Controller and whalaa!









And for your second question, I think I have the same ram as you, except I'm running 12GB. When I was tinkering with the timings, I was able to get my timings down to 7-8-7-20-1N and that seems stable for me. Give that a shot and see if it works out.


----------



## luke997

Hi guys,
I have a bizarre problem and pretty sure now it is bad RAM, but before RMA I thought I will ask you what do you think as I know there were others with similar problem.

But - first things first - here's promised rig's pic:
(I wish there was black noctua

















Now the problem.
My RAM is OCZ Reaper 3x2GB 1866 CL8 (black PCB, Elpida chips). I was stable until yesterday @4.2, 1.288v load, 0.96v idle (Offset 0.03125), RAM 1.60v, 1603Mhz, CL9.
Last night I've started to push the RAM, first CL8, later CL7.
Few runs in Everest, Vantage made me happy and I've called it a day.

This morning I've reduced IOH/ICH to 1.25, QPI/DRAM to 1.23 and fired Prime95 Blend x8, after 10min blue screen.
After restart couldn't get to BIOS - it hanged on the logo and few restarts later system would not power on at all.
I've removed battery, restarted default and.... only 4GB RAM.
I've had such boot once before, but it was only once and after reboot 6GB, no problems.

So quick google to find out people with similar problems - some had bent pins, overtighten screws, shortings, BIOS - wasn't case for me.
Tried and tried and tried boot with various settings - no joy, 4GB.
Weirdly enough, Everest shows all 3 stick but only 4GB active.

So tried to boot with 1 stick at a time in first slot.
Eventually turned out system wouldn't boot with 1 particular stick, with 2 others, no problems.

So I'm pretty sure now it is bad RAM and plan to RMA on Monday and order something else - but before I do that - what are your thoughts guys?


----------



## Pheros

I think you just got unlucky with a spotty dimm. I'd RMA and get a new one.


----------



## Kitarist

Oh noo you killed it!!! LOL just joking


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheros*


I think you just got unlucky with a spotty dimm. I'd RMA and get a new one.


Could it be that tighter settings cause the damage weak chip to fail?

Also since a few days whenever I try to install something I get error 1335 - corrupt cab file.
Tried all the solutions on web, even system restore, but no joy - only thing I did not try was a new RAM - so it would support fault RAM theory too.
I've tried few installs again with 4GB but no joy, same problem. This tells me
1) Software has been corrupted when copied on system with 2GB faulty memory stick
2) Other stick start to fail too.

To support (2) now I recall that when tried boot with single chip, only 1 stick gave successful boot each time, 1 stick would not boot few times and 1 was totally faulty.

So yeah, I'm even more keen now to RMA whole kit, get money back and buy Corsair. 
I just hope this has totally nothing to do with a mobo...


----------



## luke997

One more question - which Corsair 3x2GB 1600Mhz kit would you recommend out of the list?
Considering my i7 OC I'm interested in stable CL7 @1600...

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/164761...roduct_reviews

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/6GB-(...-7-20-XMP-165V

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/6GB-(...8-DHX-XMP-165V

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152641

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/178948


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
One more question - which Corsair 3x2GB 1600Mhz kit would you recommend out of the list?
Considering my i7 OC I'm interested in stable CL7 @1600...

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/164761...roduct_reviews

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/6GB-(...-7-20-XMP-165V

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/6GB-(...8-DHX-XMP-165V

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152641

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/178948

I would go with the Dominator GT's (CL7) (Red/Black) kit. That will be your best option out of the list. If you didn't want to spend that much, I would then recommend the non-GT Dominator's (CL8) (Blue/Black). I have this kit, and was able to lower the timings down to 7-8-7-20-1T and it seems pretty stable. But the GT's can get pushed further, but a little more expensive.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Could it be that tighter settings cause the damage weak chip to fail?

Also since a few days whenever I try to install something I get error 1335 - corrupt cab file.
Tried all the solutions on web, even system restore, but no joy - only thing I did not try was a new RAM - so it would support fault RAM theory too.
I've tried few installs again with 4GB but no joy, same problem. This tells me
1) Software has been corrupted when copied on system with 2GB faulty memory stick
2) Other stick start to fail too.

To support (2) now I recall that when tried boot with single chip, only 1 stick gave successful boot each time, 1 stick would not boot few times and 1 was totally faulty.

So yeah, I'm even more keen now to RMA whole kit, get money back and buy Corsair.
I just hope this has totally nothing to do with a mobo...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
One more question - which Corsair 3x2GB 1600Mhz kit would you recommend out of the list?
Considering my i7 OC I'm interested in stable CL7 @1600...

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/164761...roduct_reviews

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/6GB-(...-7-20-XMP-165V

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/6GB-(...8-DHX-XMP-165V

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152641

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/178948


Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Hi guys,
I have a bizarre problem and pretty sure now it is bad RAM, but before RMA I thought I will ask you what do you think as I know there were others with similar problem.

But - first things first - here's promised rig's pic:
(I wish there was black noctua

















Now the problem.
My RAM is OCZ Reaper 3x2GB 1866 CL8 (black PCB, Elpida chips). I was stable until yesterday @4.2, 1.288v load, 0.96v idle (Offset 0.03125), RAM 1.60v, 1603Mhz, CL9.
Last night I've started to push the RAM, first CL8, later CL7.
Few runs in Everest, Vantage made me happy and I've called it a day.

This morning I've reduced IOH/ICH to 1.25, QPI/DRAM to 1.23 and fired Prime95 Blend x8, after 10min blue screen.
After restart couldn't get to BIOS - it hanged on the logo and few restarts later system would not power on at all.
I've removed battery, restarted default and.... only 4GB RAM.
I've had such boot once before, but it was only once and after reboot 6GB, no problems.

So quick google to find out people with similar problems - some had bent pins, overtighten screws, shortings, BIOS - wasn't case for me.
Tried and tried and tried boot with various settings - no joy, 4GB.
Weirdly enough, Everest shows all 3 stick but only 4GB active.

So tried to boot with 1 stick at a time in first slot.
Eventually turned out system wouldn't boot with 1 particular stick, with 2 others, no problems.

So I'm pretty sure now it is bad RAM and plan to RMA on Monday and order something else - but before I do that - what are your thoughts guys?

With all due respect to xmisery's suggestion







, if you can afford the regular dominator C7 kit (not gt) then get that. Two guys (myself included) in this thread have it and both are able to run 7-7-7-20-1T at 1600 with 1.5v. Yes 1.5v. I'm hoping to post up 6-7-6-18-1T screenshots at 1.5v sometime today or tomorrow.

If you can afford the GT, by all means get it, but it isn't necessary....which is pretty much what xmisery was saying in the first place









Amazon.com has the C7 Dominators for real cheap right now....its where I got mine...not sure if you need UK info though.

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-TR3X6G...7974976&sr=8-2

And yes, the failed reaper stick? Welcome to the wonderful world of OCZ + Elpida. I had three (yes three) sets of OCZ elpida memory fail on me, all within 6 months. And it happened exactly as described by you. I don'tknow if I can necessarily fault OCZ because all memory manufacturers got hit by the bad elpidas, but it comes down to which company do you want to depend on to give you your warranty support, and right now OCZ is much more interested in SSD tech than memory.


----------



## xmisery

No worries bud. I would also agree with your comment regarding the Dominator CL7, (non-GT) kit, as It will be another excellent option. Also, it would be cheaper than the GT kit, unless he gets it for a good deal, or, if money isn't an issue.. I was only giving suggestions from the list luke997 provided.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
With all due respect to xmisery's suggestion







, if you can afford the regular dominator C7 kit (not gt) then get that. Two guys (myself included) in this thread have it and both are able to run 7-7-7-20-1T at 1600 with 1.5v. Yes 1.5v. I'm hoping to post up 6-7-6-18-1T screenshots at 1.5v sometime today or tomorrow.

If you can afford the GT, by all means get it, but it isn't necessary....which is pretty much what xmisery was saying in the first place









Amazon.com has the C7 Dominators for real cheap right now....its where I got mine...not sure if you need UK info though.

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-TR3X6G...7974976&sr=8-2

And yes, the failed reaper stick? Welcome to the wonderful world of OCZ + Elpida. I had three (yes three) sets of OCZ elpida memory fail on me, all within 6 months. And it happened exactly as described by you. I don'tknow if I can necessarily fault OCZ because all memory manufacturers got hit by the bad elpidas, but it comes down to which company do you want to depend on to give you your warranty support, and right now OCZ is much more interested in SSD tech than memory.

Thanks BlackDragon24 / Xmisery.
This gave me some reassurance that it's not me/board being picky.

As I've seen your reports on memory, Dom CL7 were high on my list but problem is in the UK in decent stores I can find only CL8.

So here with Corsair CL7 would be either XMS or GTs, now I'm not sure if they are using same chips or not.
Specs look the same (speed/timings), only difference seem to be heatspreader/fans - I might be wrong there - but if not as much as I like the look of GTs they just aren't worth the difference to me if the chips are the same.

Anyone got info on this?


----------



## luke997

BlackDragon24, I've found this part:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-6GB-...7976304&sr=1-1

Corsair number: TR3X6G1600C7D

Is it the memory you have?
I'm a bit confused now as it looks right but the number is similar to the naming of XMS's, for example:
TR3X6G1600C9

If you can confirm this is the part, then yeah, I think I will go for it









Edit: Had a look at Corsair site, pretty sure now it's correct part.
Now I hope the chips on it are better than XMS3 CL7 - by for example allowing lower voltage like you did


----------



## Kitarist

Guys please post some photos of the mobo and your case


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
BlackDragon24, I've found this part:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-6GB-...7976304&sr=1-1

Corsair number: TR3X6G1600C7D

Is it the memory you have?
I'm a bit confused now as it looks right but the number is similar to the naming of XMS's, for example:
TR3X6G1600C9

If you can confirm this is the part, then yeah, I think I will go for it









Edit: Had a look at Corsair site, pretty sure now it's correct part.
Now I hope the chips on it are better than XMS3 CL7 - by for example allowing lower voltage like you did









Yep, those are the Dominators. You'll notice a "*D*" appended to the end of that model number.


----------



## xmisery

For those who want to run their i7 920/930 D0's @ 4.52GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are BIOS settings that have been tested and appear to be working great.

*NOTE*: These settings were stable for most others and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV (Your Mileage May Very). That said, these settings were tested against LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share. I should also warn, that running this OC will likely require a high-end air cooler or water cooling solution, as the temps tend to start getting on the high end.

*==================================================
Users running Intel i7 920 Chips - (Settings Below)
==================================================*

****************************************
*Running 4.52GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
****************************************

Code:


Code:


unavailable

**************************************
*Running 4.52GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:


Code:


unavailable

*==================================================
Users running Intel i7 930 Chips - (Settings Below)
==================================================*

****************************************
*Running 4.52GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
****************************************
- Special Thanks to WhiteDog for this information.

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]215[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1293MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3448MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.41250[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.25000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

****************************************
*Running 4.52GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
****************************************

Code:


Code:


CPU Voltage............................[[B]unavailable[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]unavailable[/B]]

*NOTE:* If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


Thanks BlackDragon24 / Xmisery. 
This gave me some reassurance that it's not me/board being picky.

As I've seen your reports on memory, Dom CL7 were high on my list but problem is in the UK in decent stores I can find only CL8.

So here with Corsair CL7 would be either XMS or GTs, now I'm not sure if they are using same chips or not.
Specs look the same (speed/timings), only difference seem to be heatspreader/fans - I might be wrong there - but if not as much as I like the look of GTs they just aren't worth the difference to me if the chips are the same.

Anyone got info on this?


Here is Corsair's explaination...

*Performance Memory For Enthusiasts*

Our flagship memory products are the DOMINATOR(tm) line of performance memory, which is designed for the unique demands of the serious enthusiast community. Featuring patent-pending Dual-path Heat Exchange (DHX) technology, the DOMINATOR family maximizes on performance, minimizes on heat, all the while running with heighten reliability and stability. The DOMINATOR line has set world performance records and won numerous awards. Corsair's mainstream performance memory solutions are the XMS family. The XMS family includes XMS2 DHX, featuring innovative DHX technology now in the mainstream; XMS Xpert, the first modules with real-time display of parametric data; XMS Pro Series, gaming memory with real-time activity LEDs; and XMS2, high-performance DDR2 modules with black heat spreaders. The XMS Family also includes DDR1 solutions in XMS, available in either black or platinum heat spreaders.


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Yep, those are the Dominators. You'll notice a "*D*" appended to the end of that model number.


Great, thx, will go for it now.

Did some more digging on Elpida Hiper failures, looks like Corsair was the only company to recognise the issue and stop selling affected sticks so I feel reassured with the choice now...


----------



## Pheros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Guys please post some photos of the mobo and your case

















I actually plan on doing some type of "shoot" as soon as I finish my cable management and overclocking. Right now, I'm finalizing settings, finishing getting all my essential apps installed, and slowly working on cable management.

I just posted the first little picture from my cell phone just because I was excited just to get the thing up and running. I am actually really pleased with the way it turned out though, I've never been a blue led fan, so I swapped out all the oem lancool fans with the orange Xigmatek XLF fans in the appropriate sizes. I also added a pair of white cold cathode lights to brighten it up in there.

I may also add the upgraded side panel without the "hourglass" window shape. We'll see how it turns out


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Here is Corsair's explaination...

*Performance Memory For Enthusiasts*

Our flagship memory products are the DOMINATOR(tm) line of performance memory, which is designed for the unique demands of the serious enthusiast community. Featuring patent-pending Dual-path Heat Exchange (DHX) technology, the DOMINATOR family maximizes on performance, minimizes on heat, all the while running with heighten reliability and stability. The DOMINATOR line has set world performance records and won numerous awards. Corsair's mainstream performance memory solutions are the XMS family. The XMS family includes XMS2 DHX, featuring innovative DHX technology now in the mainstream; XMS Xpert, the first modules with real-time display of parametric data; XMS Pro Series, gaming memory with real-time activity LEDs; and XMS2, high-performance DDR2 modules with black heat spreaders. The XMS Family also includes DDR1 solutions in XMS, available in either black or platinum heat spreaders.


Thanks again guys.

New sticks ordered, arriving Tuesday AM








Can't wait to try out CL7 @1.5v


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hey there and welcome to OCN and the P6X58D club!









To answer your first question, what you're describing is the Marvell Controller (For SATA3 6Gbps). If you dont have anything plugged into either of the 2 SATA3 ports, and don't want to see or wait for that screen, hop into BIOS and disable the Marvell Controller and whalaa!









And for your second question, I think I have the same ram as you, except I'm running 12GB. When I was tinkering with the timings, I was able to get my timings down to 7-8-7-20-1N and that seems stable for me. Give that a shot and see if it works out.


Thanks for the advice. I disabled the Marvell Controller because I have nothing connected to those ports right now and whalaa! Good to go!

I ran memtest86 for 9 passes with no errors overnight at my current settings. I guess that's a good thing. I plan to run Prime95 overnight as well. If I do want to go ahead and adjust the timings of my RAM is there a certain way I should do it. There are a lot of adjustments that could be made in the BIOS screen and I know I don't want to make a wrong adjustment.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Thanks again guys.

New sticks ordered, arriving Tuesday AM








Can't wait to try out CL7 @1.5v









Yup you got the right ones







. You should be happy with those for sure.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Yup you got the right ones







. You should be happy with those for sure.

Man, I seriously can't wait.
And once again thanks a bunch for the offset thing!
Those low volts/temps on idle made me 100% happy with my 920.

BTW - with the faulty stick out I've re-downloaded RE5 benchmark - which was previously giving corrupt cab errors - and guess what - no problems at all.

Now I'm trying to figure out how much/what data did I moved with faulty stick... Hopefully not much is affected.

Anyone else running raid 1 in Win7? I was wondering if there would be any difference at all between Intel & Win 7 solutions.
Have heard so far that only proper raid card will make any difference but you learn all your life so why not to ask


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Man, I seriously can't wait.
And once again thanks a bunch for the offset thing!
Those low volts/temps on idle made me 100% happy with my 920.

BTW - with the faulty stick out I've re-downloaded RE5 benchmark - which was previously giving corrupt cab errors - and guess what - no problems at all.

Now I'm trying to figure out how much/what data did I moved with faulty stick... Hopefully not much is affected.

Anyone else running raid 1 in Win7? I was wondering if there would be any difference at all between Intel & Win 7 solutions.
Have heard so far that only proper raid card will make any difference but you learn all your life so why not to ask









Your welcome, glad to help out









I'm running RAID 0 and RAID 1 off of the Intel controller and it works great, though sometimes if you push a little too hard you can cause the RAID 1 volume to have to rebuild itself because of possible data corruption, but that's why you have a RAID 1 solution in the first place.

The Intel controller is fine for RAID 0 on two disks, RAID 1, or RAID 0+1, but is total crap for RAID 5.


----------



## DOM.

Okay i got it 2X1.5TB you cant raid 0 them cuz there bigger then 2TB









so i make 2 volumes 1397.2GB same as it would of been on a singe drive

so does this look right ?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Ok guys here it is, 6-7-6-18-1T with 1.5v DRAM









Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.11875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[700mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

1st Information: 7-7-7-20-6-60-12-8-24-0
DRAM CAS# Latency......................[6]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[7]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[6]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[18]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[6]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[14]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[8]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[24]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

2nd Information: 1N-61-61-62
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[60]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[60]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[61]

3rd Information: 8-8-18-8-8-8-7-6-4-7-7-4
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[18]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[7]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[6]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[4]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[4]



I have another instance of Linx 5200MB memory running in the background to show true load voltages and temps


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


I have another instance of Linx 5200MB memory running in the background to show true load voltages and temps










Great job, will apply same memory timings once I got the sticks.

BTW - did you try lower offset?
I run pretty much same settings with 0.03125, with LLC 900mv it keeps voltage & system stable, @load 1.288 no problems (won't work without LLC though)


----------



## BlackDragon24

I don't use LLC basically because I don't trust it. It is not the way the processors were designed to be regulated voltage wise. And TBH, every person on here who has tried running it without LLC has found that there load voltage requirements drop in some form or another, whether it be IOH or ICH or even Vcore.

My load voltage sits at a comfortable 1.272v, and my idle voltage is 1.048v.

But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
I don't use LLC basically because I don't trust it. It is not the way the processors were designed to be regulated voltage wise. And TBH, every person on here who has tried running it without LLC has found that there load voltage requirements drop in some form or another, whether it be IOH or ICH or even Vcore.

My load voltage sits at a comfortable 1.272v, and my idle voltage is 1.048v.

But thanks for the suggestion









Interesting, will try out tomorrow LLC off impact.
The part of LLC working against processor designs speaks to me, I'm certainly interested in having the rig longer than few weeks


----------



## whoisron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Okay, so with this motherboard, there are a few options to play with regarding Fan Control.

CPU Q-Fan Control
Disabled - Runs the fan at 100%
Standard - Makes the CPU fan automatically adjust depending on the CPU temperature.
Silent - Minimizes the fan speed for quiet CPU fan operation
Turbo - Achieves maximum CPU fan speed. (Although, I've noticed this didn't seem to truly set it to "max" aka 100%, seemed more like ~90%?)

Chassis Q-Fan Control
Disabled - Runs the fan at 100%
Standard - Makes the chassis fan automatically adjust depending on the chassis temperature.
Silent - Minimizes the fan speed for quiet chassis fan operation
Turbo - Achieves maximum chassis fan speed. (Although, I've noticed this didn't seem to truly set it to "max" aka 100%, seemed more like ~90%?)

For the built-in hardware monitor, it automatically detects the voltage output through the onboard voltage regulators, at 3 levels. 3.3V, 5V and 12V. Alternatively, you can select "Ignored" if you dont want it to detect this.

So to swing back around to your question, I think the best thing for you to do is get a 3-pin Fan Y-Splitter and hook that up to CPU_FAN header on the motherboard so you can control both of your GT 1850's on the radiator, and set it to "Standard" so that they can run at the higher speeds when it detects the CPU getting hotter. Also note, that with the H50, the pump needs to be connected to one of the chassis headers and set to "disabled" so that it runs at 100% (this is a must!)

That said, I run my GT 1850's at 100% 24/7 (because I'm also using a high OC) and they are not loud at all, you may want to consider just keeping them at 100% as well instead of auto adjusting based on CPU temps.

omg thanks bro for the awesome response!


----------



## Kitarist

Lots of great information!!!


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Interesting, will try out tomorrow LLC off impact.
The part of LLC working against processor designs speaks to me, I'm certainly interested in having the rig longer than few weeks









For anyone who ever wonders why I harp on vdroop control on motherboards and why you should avoid it. Don't trust me. Trust these guys:

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...spx?i=3184&p=5

The article is a little old but the principle remains exactly the same.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoisron* 
omg thanks bro for the awesome response!









This is a topic I was questioning as well. I was wondering how to hook up my fans when I was putting this rig together. Right now I have my push (soon to be push/pull once my other fan arrives, it will be on a splitter I connected with the push fan) fan going through the radiator connected to the CPU_FAN header. The H50 pump is connected to the PWR_FAN header. I am assuming from what I read in the manual that this header cannot be regulated and runs 100% all the time... correct? The remaining 3 chassis fans are connected to the other 3 headers and are set to standard. Does this set-up seem right? According to the AI Suite I am idling around 30-32c.

Might I be better off connecting the H50 directly to my 1000HX and free up the PWR_FAN header for another fan?

Jim


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Your welcome, glad to help out









I'm running RAID 0 and RAID 1 off of the Intel controller and it works great, though sometimes if you push a little too hard you can cause the RAID 1 volume to have to rebuild itself because of possible data corruption, but that's why you have a RAID 1 solution in the first place.

The Intel controller is fine for RAID 0 on two disks, RAID 1, or RAID 0+1, but is total crap for RAID 5.

I have to just mention, that I'm running 3x 1TB drives in RAID-5 on the Intel controller and it's doing a fantastic job so far. No issues or anything with it. It's not my OS drive, since I use my SSD for that, but for storing data and whatnot, it's doing an awesome job!


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I have to just mention, that I'm running 3x 1TB drives in RAID-5 on the Intel controller and it's doing a fantastic job so far. No issues or anything with it. It's not my OS drive, since I use my SSD for that, but for storing data and whatnot, it's doing an awesome job!

Oops...Yeah, when I say total crap, I should be clear in my definition. It is not in any way to diminish that it works or that it is indeed functional, but meant more in the context of his question about adding on a card, and if he should do it for RAID 1. In my personal experience the benefits of adding on a RAID card are going to be minimal in a two disk RAID 0 or RAID 1 setup. Even RAID 0+1 on a 4 disk setup on the Intel controller is pretty good. In those situations I don't see the need to add on a card from a cost vs. performance standpoint

Software Intel RAID 5 works and gets a little better the more disks you add, but it is in no way comparable to the performance you get out of hardware RAID 5 with dedicated memory for cache. In this situation, spending the extra money on a hardware based solution seems to be more practical given the performance advantage obtained.

It of course also depends on how much the drive is being used. If storage is the goal, then software RAID 5 is great.

At least that's my $0.02


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
This is a topic I was questioning as well. I was wondering how to hook up my fans when I was putting this rig together. Right now I have my push (soon to be push/pull once my other fan arrives, it will be on a splitter I connected with the push fan) fan going through the radiator connected to the CPU_FAN header. The H50 pump is connected to the PWR_FAN header. I am assuming from what I read in the manual that this header cannot be regulated and runs 100% all the time... correct? The remaining 3 chassis fans are connected to the other 3 headers and are set to standard. Does this set-up seem right? According to the AI Suite I am idling around 30-32c.

Might I be better off connecting the H50 directly to my 1000HX and free up the PWR_FAN header for another fan?

Jim

Yep, seems like you're setup right. If I recall, the PWR_FAN header can't be controlled in BIOS and does indeed run at 100%, which is perfect for the H50 pump. If you want better case cooling, all you would have to do at this point (with your current setup) is change "Standard" to "Disabled" so your chassis fans aren't regulated and are at 100%. Granted, depending on the type of fans you have, this may or may not be a good option, because of noise. I don't have loud fans, so I just run my 100%.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Oops...Yeah, when I say total crap, I should be clear in my definition. It is not in any way to diminish that it works or that it is indeed functional, but meant more in the context of his question about adding on a card, and if he should do it for RAID 1. In my personal experience the benefits of adding on a RAID card are going to be minimal in a two disk RAID 0 or RAID 1 setup. Even RAID 0+1 on a 4 disk setup on the Intel controller is pretty good. In those situations I don't see the need to add on a card from a cost vs. performance standpoint

Software Intel RAID 5 works and gets a little better the more disks you add, but it is in no way comparable to the performance you get out of hardware RAID 5 with dedicated memory for cache. In this situation, spending the extra money on a hardware based solution seems to be more practical given the performance advantage obtained.

It of course also depends on how much the drive is being used. If storage is the goal, then software RAID 5 is great.

At least that's my $0.02

Okay, then yeah in that context, I would definitely agree that hardware RAID is better than software RAID, as it does give you the added benefit of not having to pull from the motherboard's resources, it has better performance, dedicated memory and cache (which comes in handy when doing heavy writes and/or preventing any loss of data if there were a sudden loss of power). Obviously, it'll be more expensive and typically seen more in a business/enterprise environment rather than a home/desktop environment. But, if you're on a budget and not doing any high intensity read/writes, this software RAID works perfectly fine.


----------



## IBSmoove

Hey guys, I am new here. I just finished my first build a couple of weeks ago and am attempting my first overclock. This thread has been a huge help. I have been trying for a couple weeks to get a stable 4.0 overclock with hyper-threading on and I finally got it. I still need to tighten up my ram timings and then I will be happy. As of right now my cpu voltage is 1.25625 and qpi/dram voltage is 1.2500. I am stable running Intel burn test on Max for 20 iterations, LinX 25000 problem size and memory maxed for 20 iterations, and hyperpi at 8 threads 32m. All passed.
Right now I have my ram timings set at Auto and it shows 9-9-9-24 in CPU-Z. I would like to tighten that up a bit. Before I got the 4.0 stable, I was running 3.8 stable with 7-7-7-20. CPU voltage was 1.2 and QPI/DRAM was 1.2. I really had to up the voltage to get stable at 4.0. Now, at 4.0 when I try to tighten it up to 8-8-8-24, I get LinX errors. Finally, my question is; should I leave the cpu voltage alone and up my QPI/DRAM voltage till I get it stable or will I need to up both?


----------



## quentin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Okay, then yeah in that context, I would definitely agree that hardware RAID is better than software RAID, as it does give you the added benefit of not having to pull from the motherboard's resources, it has better performance, dedicated memory and cache (which comes in handy when doing heavy writes and/or preventing any loss of data if there were a sudden loss of power). Obviously, it'll be more expensive and typically seen more in a business/enterprise environment rather than a home/desktop environment. But, if you're on a budget and not doing any high intensity read/writes, this software RAID works perfectly fine.









Do you have any HDTune results by any chance? I am wanting to RAID5 my 3 (possibly 4) Samsung F3's, but I know that RAID5 + onboard raid is a no-no. I want to know how bad it really is with this board...And being that your system and my system are pretty similar (I'm planning on using a SSD in the very near future), it would benefit me to see some RAID5 result if you have any.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quentin* 
Do you have any HDTune results by any chance? I am wanting to RAID5 my 3 (possibly 4) Samsung F3's, but I know that RAID5 + onboard raid is a no-no. I want to know how bad it really is with this board...And being that your system and my system are pretty similar (I'm planning on using a SSD in the very near future), it would benefit me to see some RAID5 result if you have any.

I haven't done any runs with HD Tune, but, from what I have seen benchmark-wise, it does a pretty good job. Check this link out here and here. It looks like the biggest issue with using RAID-5 on ICH10R, is when the array is degraded, but, how often does that ever happen? Worst case, maybe.. once or twice? And depending on the size of the drives, will take maybe 8 hours to rebuild it? The percentages are so low, it might not be worth the extra money for a dedicated card. Everyone has different needs though, so definitely look over that review. I hope this was helpful.


----------



## kckyle

i'm waiting for bigger ssd to come to the market so i can raid 0 them


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
I don't use LLC basically because I don't trust it. It is not the way the processors were designed to be regulated voltage wise. And TBH, every person on here who has tried running it without LLC has found that there load voltage requirements drop in some form or another, whether it be IOH or ICH or even Vcore.

My load voltage sits at a comfortable 1.272v, and my idle voltage is 1.048v.

But thanks for the suggestion









I did more reading on the LLC and agree that's better to have it off.
With it disabled was testing vcore to get the stability back, got there at 0.11 eventually, same as you.
Later I've tried to experiment with QPI/DRAM, to my surprise when changed it to 1.26 (up from 1.25) I could get 0.075 stable.

Seems to me that the trade off for increased QPI/DRAM in decreased voltage is quite good, seen lower temps so will try to push more in this direction.

Have you noticed same thing with your system?

Also did some tests with enhanced halt state enabled (the lowest in CPU option section) but it seems that this brings freezes (not BSOD, just a freeze with no way out) when system is idle or switch from 1 core load to idle.

Anyone noticed the same?


----------



## CULLEN

Trying to make my comp. boot with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-375-_-Product

Whenever I set the memory to 2127Mhz it doesnt boot. I checked the timings and they are automatically set to 6-7-6-24 or something. I changed it to 9-9-9-28 and yet, still it doesn't get past post.

What could be causing this? Running it with xmisery's settings @ 4.4 GHz.


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


Trying to make my comp. boot with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-375-_-Product

Whenever I set the memory to 2127Mhz it doesnt boot. I checked the timings and they are automatically set to 6-7-6-24 or something. I changed it to 9-9-9-28 and yet, still it doesn't get past post.

What could be causing this? Running it with xmisery's settings @ 4.4 GHz.


This memory is for i5/ P55 platform, not i7 X58 so it should not work me thinks...?


----------



## Necrosys

Newegg has finally restocked the P6X58D. My waiting is finally over


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


I did more reading on the LLC and agree that's better to have it off.
With it disabled was testing vcore to get the stability back, got there at 0.11 eventually, same as you.
Later I've tried to experiment with QPI/DRAM, to my surprise when changed it to 1.26 (up from 1.25) I could get 0.075 stable.

Seems to me that the trade off for increased QPI/DRAM in decreased voltage is quite good, seen lower temps so will try to push more in this direction.

Have you noticed same thing with your system?

Also did some tests with enhanced halt state enabled (the lowest in CPU option section) but it seems that this brings freezes (not BSOD, just a freeze with no way out) when system is idle or switch from 1 core load to idle.

Anyone noticed the same?


Yes, often times I have found that my vcore is higher than it should be because I was sitting a little too low on qpi. Now I tend to keep qpi a little higher than I think it should be and dial vcore down from there, then back qpi down until I start getting errors (Usually BSOD's....almost every time I get an error for lack of QPI it is a "The system has encountered an uncorrectable error and must shut down" BSOD). Though it should be mentioned that increasing qpi and/or vcore will raise your temps, so its finding the perfect balance, as you are finding out









I have not played with enhanced halt state because it doesn't seem like the type of thing that you can get away with running on an OC'd system, and your results seem to point to that guess being correct









I have done some preliminary testing trying to push the memory. So far getting hyperpi 32Mx8 to pass at 21 x 190 1900 8-8-8-24-1T with 1.325v QPI and 1.64v DRAM is a piece of cake. It might need a lot less voltage just haven't tested. 21 x 200 with 2000 8-8-8-24-1T needs a lot more qpi. Haven't gotten it stable even with 1.4 QPI yet, although when I started at 1.35 it failed IMMEDIATELY, 1.375 failed after 1 loop, 1.400 failed after about 12, so I'm guessing 1.425 would do the trick. The memory seems fine at that speed, so its just a matter of dialing in the IMC. I have only been playing with most stuff on auto and skews all set to normal, so it remains to be seen what adjustments can be made. But 2000 memory at 24/7 might be a bit too much on the QPI side.

But still, just the fact that the memory at least seems to be hanging on at those speeds is amazing for a 1600 CAS 7 rated kit


----------



## Jamos169

Hi guys, i'm new to the forum, i have tried reading the whole thread i got to about page 70 then started skipping bit's so i hope i don't ask an already asked question but here is my issue.

I have the system (hopefully shown in my sig) and i can get the CPU stable at 4.0 so it will pass prime 95 and intel burn test but to do this i have to run the ram at about 1.1 GHz which seems silly and if i try upping it (currently at about 1520Mhz) Its can pass all the tests but will crash during games (Dawn of war 2) After about 30mins no BSOD it will just restart, The ram is good as i have run it at 2005Mhz with stock Cpu Settings and XPM profile enabled. If someone could let me know how to get those bios templates i will post one asap. I can upload pics to if nessisary. Idealy i wan't to get the ram up above 1900Mhz As it is rated at 2000Mhz 1.6V (tho i have tried up to 1.66).

The only think i can think of is maybe the psu can't cope with it as when i measured the power it was using it was 530W (this is while running prime 95 and 3d-mark 06) and i only have a 600w power supply.

Iknow the easy answer would be to buy a new one but i just want to check theres nothing else i can do as i'm a student and have no money at all left this month due to the recent upgrades.

Any help would be appreciated (sorry for the long essay)
Jamie


----------



## kckyle

crossfiring on a 600watt psu plus overclocking. i'm not too sure if that ocz can take it all. another thing would be cooling, is ur ram properly chilled?


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
crossfiring on a 600watt psu plus overclocking. i'm not too sure if that ocz can take it all. another thing would be cooling, is ur ram properly chilled?

Thanks for the quick response kckyle, I'm pretty sure cooling is more than ok, as i have a wind tunnel pointing right at them, then the 2cpu fans behind them then straight out the rear case fan (antec 1200 has very good air flow)

Would you recomend any PSU or are there any to avoid (i may aswell start looking now so by the time i can afford one i can make the right choice)
Thank you
jamie


----------



## BlackDragon24

Not bad for CAS7 DDR3-1600 rated RAM







. 2000 is in reach but probably gonna test it on the 20X multi because the QPI requirement is insane at 21 x 200.

21 x 195 DDR3-1950 7-8-7-20-1T 1.6v DRAM 1.35 QPI


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Thanks for the quick response kckyle, I'm pretty sure cooling is more than ok, as i have a wind tunnel pointing right at them, then the 2cpu fans behind them then straight out the rear case fan (antec 1200 has very good air flow)

Would you recomend any PSU or are there any to avoid (i may aswell start looking now so by the time i can afford one i can make the right choice)
Thank you 
jamie


If you do decide to get a new PSU, I would look at the Corsair HX-Series. The 850HX should do you very well.


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallen again* 
Thank you for providing your overclock settings, I inputted them exactly as indicated and also ran the intel burn test (high for 20 passes) and it seems I passed as well.

My prior overclock settings unfortunately would have me rebooting randomly without warning or BSOD -- my os is set to not reboot on BSOD so I can see what the errors are (and i had a higher cpu voltage @1.3 -- was trying to maintain a stable overclock at 4.0, although my BCLK was 190 instead of 191 @ 21x multiplier). It's strange because my prior settings I had running prime 95 (mixed cpu/ram test) for approx 14-16 hours, and I even managed to encode without issue for approx 30 hours until the boot happened this morning.

Would you recommend any other type of stress testing to ensure the stability of my system? I've tried using prime 95 before (although not with these settings) but I'm unsure how long I shoul be running the test for, and which setting to use to replicate real world processing loads.

My rig will be used for 24/7 h264 video encoding, so the cpu loads will be constantly high in real world application.

One thing I'm very happy with regarding your settings: My idle temps are now approx 28-30 degrees, with load in the mid 50s (am using the corsair H50 cooling system) -- a difference of approx 10-15 degrees from my prior settings. I am also using Corsair Dominator ram, although i don't know if they are "GT" (mine are TR3X6G16000C8D) and I noticed with your settings my timings are doing 8-8-8-20 instead of 8-8-8-24 (I originally had the XMP overclock profile instead of manual, but sticking to your profile i left everything ram related on auto).

I really do appreciate the profile you provided though, and knowing what I can do to guarantee a stable overclock (further testing, etc) would be really helpful (as the reboots mess up my encoding progress / potentially ruin the content).

are you just trying to reach the highest OC with the lowest voltage or something??

To me< I think its kind of pointless to disable HT.. You might as well get a Q9550 or a quad that doesnt support it..

Just wondering..


----------



## zamdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Which RAID are you wanting to do? What you need to do is go into BIOS and under the Main / Storage Configuration / SATA Configuration / you can choose RAID there. Then save settings and when your system starts booting after POST, it'll say press <CTRL> + _ to go into the Intel Matrix Controller configuration screen, where you can define the type of RAID you want to do. Once you set it up in there and boot into Win7, the OS will recognize it as a single drive, in which you can go into Disk Manager(ment) and format it up. That's pretty much all there is to it. Hope that helps.









EDIT: Whoops, just saw your "EDIT" hehe. I think what you have to do is copy the RAID drivers to a USB drive. When installing Win7, it should give you the option to load drivers, in which case, you would point it to your USB drive and select your RAID drivers from there. Hope that helps.

_
_
_
_
__
If you are running raid 0, you dont need drivers.. Windows 7 already has them preloaded.. I have two WD 160GB sata drives in raid 0 on one of my pc's..

No drivers needed.. You shouldnt need them for any raid, 0, 1, 1+0, or 5..

your raid utility sets it up so the OS will see it as one drive or multiple partitions..

with Windows XP, you did need them, but not with 7

Hopw this helps, unless you already got help.. i didnt look to far ahead.._


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


If you do decide to get a new PSU, I would look at the Corsair HX-Series. The 850HX should do you very well.


took the answer right out of my mouth lol


----------



## slidez

I have a newbish question, but is there any reason why I can't use AUTO settings for things like IOH voltage and etc? I seem to be getting great results just setting bclk to 200, vcore to 1.25, qpi to 1.25 and dram bus to 1.64 with temps at 70C on linx full load. When I try misery's settings, I have to raise the qpi to 1.25 over his 1.24xx and temps skyrocket to almost 80C.

Would I be fine just testing stability with just vcore/qpi?


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


If you do decide to get a new PSU, I would look at the Corsair HX-Series. The 850HX should do you very well.


Jamos169 - Xmisery couldn't have put it any better, 101% recommended.

Also, if you don't mind some more testing, I would play with your DRAM uncore to QPI ration.

I had such a problem before, couldn't get past 3.8 no matter what voltage.
Once I've started to be more reasonable with the ration - no more problems with stability.

I found this very useful.

But get the PSU anyway









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


Trying to make my comp. boot with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-375-_-Product

Whenever I set the memory to 2127Mhz it doesnt boot. I checked the timings and they are automatically set to 6-7-6-24 or something. I changed it to 9-9-9-28 and yet, still it doesn't get past post.

What could be causing this? Running it with xmisery's settings @ 4.4 GHz.


CULLEN - I'm just wondering whether playing with those ratios would change anything for you? As 1 person reported it working on other X58 mobo - who knows...


----------



## CULLEN

I know it can be made to work on X58 - but the timings have to be completely modified and they are completely messed up. I'll just need someone to help me set the right.


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
If you do decide to get a new PSU, I would look at the Corsair HX-Series. The 850HX should do you very well.

Thanks for the advice, Also thank you for all of your posts on this thread they have been most usfull to me, i know i have a i7 930 but i seems very similar it just needs a little more voltage than your 920.

With regards to the powersupply i have found your recomended one for Â£150 (i live in the UK) but i also read somewhere in this thread about the antec CP-1000 which i can get for just over Â£100
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/185179.

I wont be able to afford either until nest month tho, so in the mean time what settings do you recomend playing with?

Luke997, I'm new to i7 overclocking and haven't quite got the hang of the ratio's thing, Are there any rules like don't have one higher than the other or anything like that.

And thank you Xmisery.

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


With regards to the powersupply i have found your recomended one for Â£150 (i live in the UK) but i also read somewhere in this thread about the antec CP-1000 which i can get for just over Â£100
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/185179.


Cheaper here, 127.90 delivered with super saver delivery:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/164951

Check out reviews, this is one of the best PSUs available, silent, cool, efficient, rock solid voltages across the board even when you go > 100% load.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Luke997, I'm new to i7 overclocking and haven't quite got the hang of the ratio's thing, Are there any rules like don't have one higher than the other or anything like that.


I'm not an expert too, but I've followed the rules and like that:
1) Lower your RAM to for example ~1600Mhz (or 1800mhz first)
Tighten timings to compensate
2) Change UCLK Frequency so it is less more than twice RAM speed but not more than 3800, for ~1600 ram try out 3600 or 3800.
3) Change QPI Data Link to the lowest available

This allowed me to lower vcore/QPI voltage and get stable 4.2ghz.
It worked for my system, might/ might not for your's, but no harm trying.

As for the memory - don't think that the speed is all - you won't loose anything really with memory running at lower speeds but with tighter timings - with the i7 memory controller on die it practically doesn't matter and potentially you might be able to lower the voltage.
I've run Everest on my previous OCZ Repear @2000mhz CL9 vs @1600Mhz CL7 and results were practically identical.

There's plenty of tests/benchmark available on that matter.

Good luck


----------



## Kitarist

Great reply man about RAM. I'm not sure why people are crazy about higher mhz i think its better to have better timings.

Also some benchies show that it really doesnt matter.


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


Cheaper here, 127.90 delivered with super saver delivery:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/164951

Check out reviews, this is one of the best PSUs available, silent, cool, efficient, rock solid voltages across the board even when you go > 100% load.

I'm not an expert too, but I've followed the rules and like that:
1) Lower your RAM to for example ~1600Mhz (or 1800mhz first)
Tighten timings to compensate
2) Change UCLK Frequency so it is less more than twice RAM speed but not more than 3800, for ~1600 ram try out 3600 or 3800.
3) Change QPI Data Link to the lowest available



Ah i feel silly now







, i tried finding it on ebuyer but i failed o well thanks for the link







.

Right i'm at college now but as soon as i get home i will try it and let you know how it goes thanks again for all you help i really appreciate you doing this for me, its really good of you.
Thanks
Jamie

Ps; do you put your ssd in the sata 6Gb's port? or do you disable it? As i heard it will boot faster disabled and also won't risk taking crossfire pci-e lanes.


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Ps; do you put your ssd in the sata 6Gb's port? or do you disable it? As i heard it will boot faster disabled and also won't risk taking crossfire pci-e lanes.


I have my 2 SSDs (X25-M G2 160GB & PBJ-22 64GB) in SATA III due to 3 reasons:
1) My 6 SATA II ports are occupied my HDD's & optical








2) Having lot of data moved through my RAID1 on SATA II doesn't affect at all performance of my SSD's as they use IOH data lanes while HDD use ICH
3) Few tests shown slight improvements in the max data transfer rates when SSDs were on SATA III vs SATA II (though a slight decrease if you have 2 SSDs in RAID0), I don't remember link to the article but can dig it if you want. Weird considering the SSDs are SATA II but fact.

If I just needed 1 SSD + 1 or 2 HDD I would probably disable SATA III but only due to shorter booting times.

Your Xfire performance will not be affected by SATA III / USB 3.0 devices as you have 36 PCI-e 2.0 lanes available, with 32 for graphics (2x16 Xfire or like my x16 GTX295 + x16 GTX260 Physx) there is 4 left PCI-e lanes which is more than enough of bandwidth to run SATA III and USBs 3 devices.
I actually also run Wi-Fi n in additional PCI-e x1 slot and can't notice performance being degraded.

Here's the link to X58 architecture:
http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/prod...duct-brief.pdf


----------



## hollywood406

Quick question guys. I thought that I read somewhere in the thread that the Marvell Sata 3 controller will not do raid. Is this true? I did a quick google search and there seem to be drivers for the Marvell controller for raid.


----------



## TheSwami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Ah i feel silly now







, i tried finding it on ebuyer but i failed o well thanks for the link







.

Right i'm at college now but as soon as i get home i will try it and let you know how it goes thanks again for all you help i really appreciate you doing this for me, its really good of you.
Thanks
Jamie

Ps; do you put your ssd in the sata 6Gb's port? or do you disable it? As i heard it will boot faster disabled and also won't risk taking crossfire pci-e lanes.


there's no point (yet) to putting it in the 6GB port. personally I disable mine and take the slightly faster boot. unless you just got...

the speedy next gen SSDs that are a'comin! saw the Crucial C300 RealSSD out on the Egg now. close to same pricing as existing generation SSDs and it goes above the 300mph speed limit!

from what i have read you'd be hard pressed to notice any difference if you were using the 6GB ports against Crossfire or SLI results. 6gb SATA+ NEC USB 3.0 take "up to" 6 lanes combined, but that would require massive full use of all 4 of those ports to do so. i'm sure someone will correct me if i'm wrong, but that's my understanding of it.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Memory speed on the i7 platform is really overrated. But it is fun to tweak once you get your system stable at lower settings. I'm running the settings in my sig 24/7, but I have been playing around with this memory for the last few days and it overclocks like mad. You just have to be willing to pump the QPI voltage to get it there, which generates a ton more heat.


----------



## sarsonm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Memory speed on the i7 platform is really overrated. But it is fun to tweak once you get your system stable at lower settings. I'm running the settings in my sig 24/7, but I have been playing around with this memory for the last few days and it overclocks like mad. You just have to be willing to pump the QPI voltage to get it there, which generates a ton more heat.



jeah same here my ram did not wanted to work till I got my QPI up,, what would be safe QPI voltage


----------



## AK_Zeke

If I recall, I read somewhere that if you use RAID of any type, that you cannot use a DVD as a boot device unless you plug into the SATA III ports. Is this correct. From what I read, when RAID is setup, it captures ALL of the SATA II ports and that booting from a DVD drive plugged into one of those ports is impossible. Since RAID cannot be setup on the Marvel SATA III ports, you can still boot from the DVD. Is this accurate??


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


If I recall, I read somewhere that if you use RAID of any type, that you cannot use a DVD as a boot device unless you plug into the SATA III ports. Is this correct. From what I read, when RAID is setup, it captures ALL of the SATA II ports and that booting from a DVD drive plugged into one of those ports is impossible. Since RAID cannot be setup on the Marvel SATA III ports, you can still boot from the DVD. Is this accurate??


I did RAID 0 and used SATA dvd drive to install W7 is that what your asking?

@BlackDragon24 does it matter what XXXk Stripe you use on RAID 0 ? Im using the 12Xk


----------



## slidez

So again, is it alright to run everything on auto and only adjust vcore,qpi to overclock? Im getting better temps and stability rather than adjusting everything setting.


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


I did RAID 0 and used SATA dvd drive to install W7 is that what your asking?

@BlackDragon24 does it matter what XXXk Stripe you use on RAID 0 ? Im using the 12Xk


Yes, as my post was written, I read somewhere that when setting up RAID, whether it was RAID 0, 1, 5 or 0+1, that the onboard RAID utility captured all of the SATA II ports and by doing so, you would be unable to connect a DVD drive to a SATA II port and be able to boot from the DVD drive. To use a bootable DVD drive, it would have to be connected to one of the SATA III (6/Gbs) ports. Now my question is, is what I read TRUE?

I am only going by what I read. I will not be able to verify if myself until I received my new mobo, which is currently in transit with Fedex.


----------



## DOM.

no its not True, i have 2X1.5TB in RAID 0, 1X1.5TB storage and 2XSATA DVD Drives and everything works fine all on the SATA 2 Ports


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


no its not True, i have 2X1.5TB in RAID 0, 1X1.5TB storage and 2XSATA DVD Drives and everything works fine all on the SATA 2 Ports


Kewl, thanks for the input. I figured as much. Would find it hard to believe that ASUS would put out a board with that type of limitation.

I am currently waiting on the last part of my new build (ie, the mobo) and have been reading a LOT of info about this board and OC'ing and looking for as much info as I can get my hands on. I build a new maching about every 4-5 years. My last build was a P4 3.0 GHz Intel Perl Board, so I'm a bit behind the times.


----------



## CULLEN

Working on getting it stable. Getting watercooler soon. Max temps are hitting about 75Â°c.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slidez*


So again, is it alright to run everything on auto and only adjust vcore,qpi to overclock? Im getting better temps and stability rather than adjusting everything setting.


Yes, you can do it that way, there's nothing wrong with leaving some of the settings as "Auto". The only downside to that is, it 'may' not always be the best thing to do, when trying to fine tune everything to get better stability and/or lower temps. Out of curiosity, what tool are you using to test stability and what are your exact settings for it?


----------



## luke997

I've been testing whole day (got the C7D) and during that I've encountered some issues which I thought will be worthwhile to share in case anyone else got it.

Long story short - got a nice stable settings 4.2 with C7D, Offset on, however the problem was - a high pitch squealing / whining appeared at certain times - it wasn't very loud, but it was irritating. 
It was always there when multiplier was 21 but system was idle and voltage was fluctuating.

I desperately wanted to remove it, so have tried all the possible CPU related settings in BIOS and those were the only 2 types of settings to completely remove it:

1) With offset voltage - turn off C1E - anything else is irrelevant
2) With manual voltage - anything irrelevant

It's pretty obvious to me that this is caused by some coils (or whatever else) on the board which passes the voltage and it doesn't like when it changes a lot. Constant min. 0.94 or max 1.272 were absolutely fine.

The only thing which is unknown to me is why the issue appeared when I've put my new Corsair memory.
In theory it should be completely unrelated, plus I've tried various ram settings, CL7 to CL9, 1600Mhz to 2000Mhz, 1.50v to 1.64v - all irrelevant.
And it's not that I've hammered sticks into the slots









Hope that helps if anyone got similar issues and haven't got around it yet...


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarsonm* 
jeah same here my ram did not wanted to work till I got my QPI up,, what would be safe QPI voltage

I think Intel spec is 1.35 for QPI. Its a shame too because I can do 1950 at 1.35 QPI but need 1.425 for 2000. Maybe fine tuning some settings can help but me thinks its just necessary for it to run that fast.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
@BlackDragon24 does it matter what XXXk Stripe you use on RAID 0 ? Im using the 12Xk

Found for me on my platform that 64K stripe performed the best. But only like 1-2% faster than 128K. 32K would be ideal if you could control cluster size.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slidez* 
So again, is it alright to run everything on auto and only adjust vcore,qpi to overclock? Im getting better temps and stability rather than adjusting everything setting.

It depends on whether or not you trust the board to make the right decision over you







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 









Working on getting it stable. Getting watercooler soon. Max temps are hitting about 75Â°c.

Sweet. Is 219 the bclk limit of the board?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
I've been testing whole day (got the C7D) and during that I've encountered some issues which I thought will be worthwhile to share in case anyone else got it.

Long story short - got a nice stable settings 4.2 with C7D, Offset on, however the problem was - a high pitch squealing / whining appeared at certain times - it wasn't very loud, but it was irritating.
It was always there when multiplier was 21 but system was idle and voltage was fluctuating.

I desperately wanted to remove it, so have tried all the possible CPU related settings in BIOS and those were the only 2 types of settings to completely remove it:

1) With offset voltage - turn off C1E - anything else is irrelevant
2) With manual voltage - anything irrelevant

It's pretty obvious to me that this is caused by some coils (or whatever else) on the board which passes the voltage and it doesn't like when it changes a lot. Constant min. 0.94 or max 1.272 were absolutely fine.

The only thing which is unknown to me is why the issue appeared when I've put my new Corsair memory.
In theory it should be completely unrelated, plus I've tried various ram settings, CL7 to CL9, 1600Mhz to 2000Mhz, 1.50v to 1.64v - all irrelevant.
And it's not that I've hammered sticks into the slots









Hope that helps if anyone got similar issues and haven't got around it yet...

Weird man. If you put the old memory back in is it ok again?


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Weird man. If you put the old memory back in is it ok again?

Unfortunately old memory is OTW to seller so have no way to test it.

I'm very happy with the new sticks, stable and got full 6GB every boot







- thinking that perhaps the few day on offset make some bad coil to loosen and over time caused it.

Running now 4.2 @1.28v (manual, no offset) and I think this is it for me, will leave it now, no squealing, good performance, time for me to stop breaking things








Time to play some games in 3D now









I know gigabyte users often have same problem and similar solutions tend to work, however their boards squealing is much worse, with more noise and also with various PSUs.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Found for me on my platform that 64K stripe performed the best. But only like 1-2% faster than 128K. 32K would be ideal if you could control cluster size.


whats control cluster size ?? i just used 128k cuz when setting it up in the bios it said that for RAID 0


----------



## jkd

I was about to buy this MB, when i came across asus website i find out this board has problems with ram and other thing's. if you put in 6gb ram it only shows 4gb its happening with OCZ not corsair. But i see some people who have this board are using gold OCZ 6gb ram (witch i am getting). I would like to know has anyone had these issues and well you still recommend this board.......sigh after researching MB for a month i thought this was going to be it. it seems to me x58 MB all have problems please help guys i am tired of searching and reading i want to purchase my build. By the way this is the link that shows problems with MB (Heads up).

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx...ge=1&count=184


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkd*


I was about to buy this MB, when i came across asus website i find out this board has problems with ram and other thing's. if you put in 6gb ram it only shows 4gb its happening with OCZ not corsair. But i see some people who have this board are using gold OCZ 6gb ram. I would like to know has anyone had these issues and well you still recommend this board.......sigh after researching MB for a month i thought this was going to be it. it seems to me x58 MB all have problems please help guys i am tired of searching and reading i want to purchase my build. By the way this is the link that shows problems with MB (Heads up).

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx...ge=1&count=184


I've been using this board with OCZ Reapers memory... until stick started to die - but it had nothing to do with a mobo.
From my research when I've had the problem, I would say that board will show less ram than installed either when the memory start to fail or if there is physical damage to the board (socket pins, etc.)

Also I would say it's among the least picky with regard to the memory.

I've been searching a long time for the board, picked this and I don't look back, one great board, brilliant for OC.


----------



## Kitarist

Still not sure... Gigabyte Or Asus. Guys please tell me why would you choose Asus over Gigabyte


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Still not sure... Gigabyte Or Asus. Guys please tell me why would you choose Asus over Gigabyte

















Because I said so.


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkd*


I was about to buy this MB, when i came across asus website i find out this board has problems with ram and other thing's. if you put in 6gb ram it only shows 4gb its happening with OCZ not corsair. But i see some people who have this board are using gold OCZ 6gb ram (witch i am getting). I would like to know has anyone had these issues and well you still recommend this board.......sigh after researching MB for a month i thought this was going to be it. it seems to me x58 MB all have problems please help guys i am tired of searching and reading i want to purchase my build. By the way this is the link that shows problems with MB (Heads up).

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx...ge=1&count=184


I bought an open box P6X58D MB but it would only show 4GB of the 6GB of OCZ Gold I installed. I then installed Corsair and the result was the same, only 4GB. I RMA'd the board (still in progress)and purchased a new one. The new board works fine with the OCZ Gold 6GB.


----------



## Myrlin

Nothing special, but it's mine.


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSwami*


there's no point (yet) to putting it in the 6GB port. personally I disable mine and take the slightly faster boot. unless you just got...
.


Thank you for this info i am greatfull









luke997, thank you to you too, i will change my ssd form sata 3 to sata2 after my system has passed (or failed) the burn test.

And i have found out the problem, the power supply.
I took out one of my Gpu's and now it dosn't crash at 15XXMHz which it did befor ( so i concluded that that the power supply is to blame)
Are the Hx850 and the Hx 1000 the same (other than power obviously)?
i will just have to run with one gpu for now.
Currently Stress testing @ 4.2 with h/t on and a little supprised it hasn't crashed yet! i used Xmisery's settings (thank you) And with a little more voltage (that i'm now not sure i needed) Will try to get memory up to 2005Mhz now








thanks to all you have been a great help








Jamie


----------



## Kitarist

At last someone posted the pics


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Are the Hx850 and the Hx 1000 the same (other than power obviously)?
i will just have to run with one gpu for now.


The 850HX is newer and from what I understand, is built on a new DSG platform while the 1000HX is on the old PUC platform. From what I've read, while the 850HX isn't the end-all / be-all vs the 1000HX (obviously there's a power difference), it is an all around better unit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Currently Stress testing @ 4.2 with h/t on and a little supprised it hasn't crashed yet! i used Xmisery's settings (thank you) And with a little more voltage (that i'm now not sure i needed) Will try to get memory up to 2005Mhz now








thanks to all you have been a great help








Jamie


Word! Good work my friend..


----------



## capt_zman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


I bought an open box P6X58D MB but it would only show 4GB of the 6GB of OCZ Gold I installed. I then installed Corsair and the result was the same, only 4GB. I RMA'd the board (still in progress)and purchased a new one. The new board works fine with the OCZ Gold 6GB.


During my numerous GPU waterblock problems this past week, I ran into this exact problem, which I hadn't seen before with this mobo. I was able to remedy the problem by slightly backing off the backplate screws on the Heatkiller CPU block.

When I took the block off during loop maintenance, I noticed that the backplate screws stayed attached to the bottom of the block. When I reattached the block to the mobo, i had a feeling I tightened them a little too tight. Upon posting, I noticed only 2 sticks were recognized. I tested each slot and the 1st slot (closest to CPU) was inop. I backed off the pressure on the screws a 1/4 twist, and voila, the mem slot was recognized.

Obviously, YMMV on this one but anyone who has installed a backplate for CPU cooling might want to check the screws.


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Sweet. Is 219 the bclk limit of the board?


Nope. I just landed on that one when I did the attempt, trying for higher tomorrow. Although I was slowing booting @ 4.6 than 4.4, what could fix that? And what do you think the QPI should be at? Any other setting that I might need to modify?

Safe my XMISERY!..(any other member also welcome..)


----------



## DOM.

blackdragon

run a crystaldiskmark or hdtune to see how my raid is vrs your faster hds


----------



## jkd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
I bought an open box P6X58D MB but it would only show 4GB of the 6GB of OCZ Gold I installed. I then installed Corsair and the result was the same, only 4GB. I RMA'd the board (still in progress)and purchased a new one. The new board works fine with the OCZ Gold 6GB.

Thanks for the reply Are you still using the ocz. How come a lot of people have corsair ram installed on this mobo.


----------



## jkd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
I've been using this board with OCZ Reapers memory... until stick started to die - but it had nothing to do with a mobo.
From my research when I've had the problem, I would say that board will show less ram than installed either when the memory start to fail or if there is physical damage to the board (socket pins, etc.)

Also I would say it's among the least picky with regard to the memory.

I've been searching a long time for the board, picked this and I don't look back, one great board, brilliant for OC.

Thanks for the reply. Is ocz ram reliable or should i go corsair to.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
The 850HX is newer and from what I understand, is built on a new DSG platform while the 1000HX is on the old PUC platform. From what I've read, while the 850HX isn't the end-all / be-all vs the 1000HX (obviously there's a power difference), it is an all around better unit.
:

Jamos169 - exactly as Xmisery said - so it has better efficiency.
Also, HX1000 is a bit longer than HX850

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jkd* 
Is ocz ram reliable or should i go corsair to.

After my problems with OCZ - I would recommend Corsair.
When Elpida got a poor yield with Hyper chips this was the only manufacturer who recognised that and withdrawn all affected chips.


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
The 850HX is newer and from what I understand, is built on a new DSG platform while the 1000HX is on the old PUC platform. From what I've read, while the 850HX isn't the end-all / be-all vs the 1000HX (obviously there's a power difference), it is an all around better unit.

Word! Good work my friend..









Right i will see if i can gather some funds and get the 850HX asap.

In the mean time overclocking with one gpu seems to be going well i ran 20 runs of intel burn test, and prime 95 overnight and 4.2 is stable and never hit 80*C so befor trying to play with my ram i may try to see how high i can go befor backinging it back down to 4.2 for 24/7 use.
Another random question is befor i removed my 2nd GPU i found my pc got further on diffrent command rates it wouldn't boot at all on 1n, got to windows boot screen on 2n and got 30mins in to gaming with 3n. Should i put it to 3n now? And what do i do with the rest of the mem timing? i set 9-9-9-24 and then leave the rest auto is that ok?
Also thank you luke997 (rep for both of you







)
Thanks jamie


----------



## Pheros

Just in case anyone wanted to see other shots: (please forgive the quality, still in the process of moving and all I've got is my phone camera atm







)


----------



## EaglePC

anyone installed intel_chipset_9.1.1.1027(www.station-drivers.com) on a fresh copy of win7 x64 with this mb ...it install a whole bunch of new things

all previous chipset drivers never installed allways said it was not needed


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheros*


Just in case anyone wanted to see other shots: (please forgive the quality, still in the process of moving and all I've got is my phone camera atm







)











Nice. I would love to see some more pics of that fan controller in your case at different angles with a higher quality camera (when you get time of course). I've been debating on which fan controller to get and have my eyes set on that exact one. Not sure if that front panel would go well with our cases though?


----------



## Pheros

Eh...the fan controller is ok. I think I might have to get mine swapped because for some reason every now and then the controller just pegs all the fans, and all the numbers go to "8"

The fit / finish is great, it looks very good with the case, and the knobs have a very good feel + the temp sensors work well, I just think I have a faulty one.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheros* 
Eh...the fan controller is ok. I think I might have to get mine swapped because for some reason every now and then the controller just pegs all the fans, and all the numbers go to "8"

The fit / finish is great, it looks very good with the case, and the knobs have a very good feel + the temp sensors work well, I just think I have a faulty one.

Ahh okay. Yeah, I heard great things about the Lamptron FC-5. Keep me posted if you dont mind, I would still love to see high-res pics if possible. Thanks man.


----------



## CULLEN

I'm having somewhat problems booting @ 4.6Ghz /w 1.42v

These are the settings I changed from xmisery 4.4GHz.

BCLK Freq.........................220
DRAM Freq........................1736
CPU Volt...........................1.4250
CPU PLL............................1.88
QPI/DRAM.........................1.2750

CPU Different Amplitude.......1000mV (might be worse than 800mw, I have no knowledge of this setting)

Any suggestions what could make it stable? It boots in 80% chance with these settings, sometime stops at post. I would think 2 bump with Vcore would be the charm but what are your suggestions?


----------



## Pheros

220 Bclk









That's certainly approaching the big leagues. I'm sorry I can't be of more help, but good luck


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


I'm having somewhat problems booting @ 4.6Ghz /w 1.42v

These are the settings I changed from xmisery 4.4GHz.

BCLK Freq.........................220
DRAM Freq........................1736
CPU Volt...........................1.4250
CPU PLL............................1.88
QPI/DRAM.........................1.2750

CPU Different Amplitude.......1000mV (might be worse than 800mw, I have no knowledge of this setting)

Any suggestions what could make it stable? It boots in 80% chance with these settings, sometime stops at post. I would think 2 bump with Vcore would be the charm but what are your suggestions?



Have you tried changing the ram settings?
What speed is it running at?
i found my pc got further on diffrent command rates it wouldn't boot at all on 1n, got to windows boot screen on 2n and got 30mins in to gaming with 3n.
So you could try that? Sorry if i'm no help let me know how you get on.
jamie


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


I'm having somewhat problems booting @ 4.6Ghz /w 1.42v

These are the settings I changed from xmisery 4.4GHz.

BCLK Freq.........................220
DRAM Freq........................1736
CPU Volt...........................1.4250
CPU PLL............................1.88
QPI/DRAM.........................1.2750

CPU Different Amplitude.......1000mV (might be worse than 800mw, I have no knowledge of this setting)

Any suggestions what could make it stable? It boots in 80% chance with these settings, sometime stops at post. I would think 2 bump with Vcore would be the charm but what are your suggestions?


I'm 99% sure it is too low QPI/DRAM.
You have it veeeery low for such overclock anyways, much lower than Intel spec allows so no worries, try out bumping it, it may even allow to to decrease cpu voltage which is over the spec now.

EDIT: for this overclock 1000mv is better than 800 is with such vcore vdroop is huge so you need to calibrate it better.

BTW - I've seen direct voltage readings from the board (meter, not sensors) with LLC and I'm now convinced it doesn't do any harm. There were no spikes at all, and the voltage level was much better than without LLC.

I reckon 1-2 years ago it might have been harmful but technology improved and the new PWM is very good on the boards so without overvoltage spikes I see no reason against anymore, plus those test shown decreased power usage and voltage requirements (as oppose to the older anandtech tests with older architecture).


----------



## BlackDragon24

The boys over at XS said that 219 was the bclk limit of the board. Booting at anything higher than 220 bclk cause the bclk to fluctuate between 220 and 234, and eventually caused the system to crash.

So the question is, do you see the same weirdness at bclk 219 as well?


----------



## CULLEN

Thanks for all the info boys! I'll give it a shot! I should mention that with this experiment I'm using GeIL 2133 MHz - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-375-_-Product

According to http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/....php?p=4104135 I should be able to run it at 6-7-6-18 1t @ 1.736 - yet I have it 9-9-9-28 1t, could that be causing instability?


----------



## BlackDragon24

My knowledge of that memory is limited, but I've heard that those chips don't like tight timings at all...hence the high voltage necessary for cas6. I think they are supposed to be great at CAS8 and CAS9 though.


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


According to http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/....php?p=4104135 I should be able to run it at 6-7-6-18 1t @ 1.736 - yet I have it 9-9-9-28 1t, could that be causing instability?


Also bear in mind that you are very close to safe QPI/DRAM v to DRAM v margin.
Intel spec says difference need to be < 0.5v for the safety of memory controller, some says lower values like 0.4 or even 0.3 is better for longer life of the CPU.

Another thought - with that high overclock, might be worth trying CPU skew 100 to 300 ps and IOH 300 to 500ps and see if it gives stability...


----------



## OutlawII

Here is some pics guys not very good ones but i dont want to shut it off just to take more pics LOL, to busy with BFBC2! http://cid-de7ff73d5ccd1552.skydrive...x?sa=343739573


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkd*


Thanks for the reply Are you still using the ocz. How come a lot of people have corsair ram installed on this mobo.


Yes, I have the OCZ installed on my wife's PC. It was a lower budget build but it is doing great. I have the Corsair in mine.


----------



## DOM.

whats the highest stable oc with HT on have you guys gotten ?

i tryed to get 4.3GHz and 4.4GHz but cant seem to get the right volts or something

but i do notice when i had the phase hooked up i needed less volts to bench then what i need it to boot at the same oc 4.6GHz + so i guessing it doesnt like to be to be hotter then it already it


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EaglePC*


anyone installed intel_chipset_9.1.1.1027(www.station-drivers.com) on a fresh copy of win7 x64 with this mb ...it install a whole bunch of new things

all previous chipset drivers never installed allways said it was not needed


yes as here these newer drivers are making the board more stable with win7 http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeTeam*


I'm using the settings from the 4.01 column only with HT on:











does ht off make application and benchmarks slower


----------



## Necrosys

Silly question but with this expensive MOBO/processor/etc... any surge protector recommendations? I don't want to be cheap and then zap.


----------



## kckyle

i'm using a monster home theatre surge protector, no surge yet, but it does cover any damage up to 10,000 dollars


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Necrosys*


Silly question but with this expensive MOBO/processor/etc... any surge protector recommendations? I don't want to be cheap and then zap.


I've got mine hooked up to an APC Back-UPS ES 650, along with a few other things, works perfect. Although, I think I might get a larger one in the future, just in case, since I have another PC hooked up to it as well.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EaglePC*


yes as here these newer drivers are making the board more stable with win7 http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


 Latest P5Q Pro drivers


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


Latest P5Q Pro drivers










The Chipset drivers work, I just installed them. Though when it is installing files they all say 1.0.2.6 and not 1.0.2.7 as the release notes state. I haven't had any issues with them. Make sure if you have cross-fire and eyefinity that you disable x-fire before installing the drivers as It caused my monitors to black out and I had to boot to safe mode and uninstall the driver from device manager to get my screen back in windows.


----------



## quentin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


I'm having somewhat problems booting @ 4.6Ghz /w 1.42v

These are the settings I changed from xmisery 4.4GHz.

BCLK Freq.........................220
DRAM Freq........................1736
CPU Volt...........................1.4250
CPU PLL............................1.88
QPI/DRAM.........................1.2750

CPU Different Amplitude.......1000mV (might be worse than 800mw, I have no knowledge of this setting)

Any suggestions what could make it stable? It boots in 80% chance with these settings, sometime stops at post. I would think 2 bump with Vcore would be the charm but what are your suggestions?


bclks over 215mhz puts the QPI at weird levels. Unless you have a cpu that has a multiplier higher than 21, there's not much more you're gonna see on this board.


----------



## DOM.

can i install the Intel Matrix Storage also ?


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
can i install the Intel Matrix Storage also ?

I don't know. I don't use raid.


----------



## slidez

Oh well, after major testing it seems like my chip does not like 4.2ghz at all, I can get a stable overclock at 4ghz but once I bump it up to 4.2ghz no matter what I try I get errors in Linx. I guess 4ghz is better than nothing lol.


----------



## |Nexus|

**Absolutely new to OCing**

I know basically nothing at this point, though with the common OCing of the I7920 I figure it'd be easy to get help on the subject. Anyway, here are my specs (in case my signature sig doesn't show up):

Case - Antec Twelve Hundred
MOBO - ASUS P6X58D Premium
CPU - Intel Core i7-920
SDD - Intel X25-M 80GB
HDD - Western Digital Caviar Black (2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache)
Heatsink - Noctua NH-D14
Power Supply - CORSAIR 850W
RAM - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB DDR3 1600 (x3 (total 12GB))
GPU - Sapphire HD 5970
Soundcard - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion
OS - Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

I've heard from multiple sources that reaching 4.0-4.2GHz will be easy on air. Not sure of the validity of that but I hope it's true. So what do you guys think, can you help this first time builder noob out?

Added details with Everest Ultimate:

*RAM*
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820231313









Any reason why the RAM isn't at the speed it should be?

*CPU (D0)*









Sort of confused as to why it says 2806Mhz and 2672Mhz.


----------



## CULLEN

Nexus, you must set the memory speed in bios so it will run at right speed.


----------



## |Nexus|

Could you possibly list the steps needed using only the newegg page I provided for info?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Well, this is it as far as memory tweaking goes for me. The board does 2000 memory pretty easily if you wanna jack up the QPI volts.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|Nexus|*


**Absolutely new to OCing**

I know basically nothing at this point, though with the common OCing of the I7920 I figure it'd be easy to get help on the subject. Anyway, here are my specs (in case my signature sig doesn't show up):

Case - Antec Twelve Hundred
MOBO - ASUS P6X58D Premium
CPU - Intel Core i7-920
SDD - Intel X25-M 80GB
HDD - Western Digital Caviar Black (2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache)
Heatsink - Noctua NH-D14
Power Supply - CORSAIR 850W
RAM - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB DDR3 1600 (x3 (total 12GB))
GPU - Sapphire HD 5970
Soundcard - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion
OS - Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

I've heard from multiple sources that reaching 4.0-4.2GHz will be easy on air. Not sure of the validity of that but I hope it's true. So what do you guys think, can you help this first time builder noob out?


Welcome to OCN and the P6X58D Club. You've got one hell of a system there!









If you haven't looked yet, check out post #2 on this thread and see if those settings help with your OC. Your specific RAM I'm not familiar with, but I would imagine you could start out with an 8-8-8-20-1N @ 1.5v. Hopefully someone more familiar with this RAM can assist you in that part though.

Here are the specs guys:
=============================
Capacity 4GB
Speed DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Cas Latency 9
Timing 9-9-9-24-2N
Voltage 1.5V
=============================


----------



## Jamos169

Hi guys, quick update i have my PC stable at 4.2GHz, and my Ram running at 1600. If i try to change it to 2000 it won't boot up, i'f i change my timing rate to 3n, it will bott to windows but isn't stable at all as 30 seconds of P95 Will result in a BSOD 101 tho i did have another that started with 3 (303? mayby) Do these codes tell you anything? Thanks in advance
jamie


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Hi guys, quick update i have my PC stable at 4.2GHz, and my Ram running at 1600. If i try to change it to 2000 it won't boot up, i'f i change my timing rate to 3n, it will bott to windows but isn't stable at all as 30 seconds of P95 Will result in a BSOD 101 tho i did have another that started with 3 (303? mayby) Do these codes tell you anything? Thanks in advance
jamie


Probably need upwards of 1.45v QPI to get it stable at 2000


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Probably need upwards of 1.45v QPI to get it stable at 2000


Thanks for the quick reply, is that safe?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamos169* 
Thanks for the quick reply, is that safe?

Hehe, well that's a loaded question. I'll just say that Intel spec is 1.35 for QPI volts max I think.

But really I think what matters is making sure that the QPI and DRAM voltage difference is less than 0.5v.

I can't really say that its safe or not. I won't be running my memory at 2000 unless I'm benching. I run 1600 at tighter timings for 24/7 use.


----------



## DOM.

i heard most ppl run 1.4v-1.45v Max Qpi for higher mem speeds


----------



## Jamos169

Right i have now tried running the Qpi at 1.4 and 1.45 and it crashes with a BSOD code124 in about 5 seconds of P95 (this is on timing mode 3n (won't boot at all on 1n)) Any other idears?
thanks


----------



## BlackDragon24

2n?


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamos169* 
Right i have now tried running the Qpi at 1.4 and 1.45 and it crashes with a BSOD code124 in about 5 seconds of P95 (this is on timing mode 3n (won't boot at all on 1n)) Any other idears?
thanks

124 is usually too much or not enough QPI voltage.

I would say is way too high for what you do. Try to go down and note codes, when is different start playing with memory voltage/settings.

BTW - what is your vcore / dram voltage and UCLK Freq and QPI Link rate?


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
2n?

nah thats worse than 3, thanks tho
I'm trying to put in all values in mem timings now leaving non on auto


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
124 is usually too much or not enough QPI voltage.

I would say is way too high for what you do. Try to go down and note codes, when is different start playing with memory voltage/settings.

BTW - what is your vcore / dram voltage and UCLK Freq and QPI Link rate?

Vcore-1.35
Dram-tried every value from 1.6-1.66
Uclk-4211
Qpi-link-7218
thank you for your help


----------



## AK_Zeke

Okay, I have a weird problem with my new build. All items are listed in my sig below.

Here's the problem. BIOS only recognizes 4GB RAM, Windows 7 64bit on displays 4GB. CPU-z shows 6GB but only running in double chanel. The RAM is OCZ "TRIPLE CHANNEL" RAM. Any Ideas how to fix this..

Also, while I'm not new to computers, I haven't built a machine in about 5 years and I've never OC'd. Any help is appreciated..


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Right i have now tried running the Qpi at 1.4 and 1.45 and it crashes with a BSOD code124 in about 5 seconds of P95 (this is on timing mode 3n (won't boot at all on 1n)) Any other idears?
thanks


what oc are you trying to get on the cpu ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


Okay, I have a weird problem with my new build. All items are listed in my sig below.

Here's the problem. BIOS only recognizes 4GB RAM, Windows 7 64bit on displays 4GB. CPU-z shows 6GB but only running in double chanel. The RAM is OCZ "TRIPLE CHANNEL" RAM. Any Ideas how to fix this..

Also, while I'm not new to computers, I haven't built a machine in about 5 years and I've never OC'd. Any help is appreciated..


thats happened to me ended up being a bent pin in the cpu socket


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Vcore-1.35
Dram-tried every value from 1.6-1.66
Uclk-4211
Qpi-link-7218
thank you for your help


I reckon that high overclock doesn't go well with the ambitious DRAM - which in effect forces your UCLK going > 4000 which might cause instability.

You can't have very high overclock and running on the qpi limits at the same time, to make sure this is the problem, try out 21x180 with ~2000Mhz memory and see if it works.
Then try out 4.2Ghz with 1600Mhz /3600 QPI and see if it works.

If yes, you've nailed it.

Here's again the useful article which allowed me to go for a nice & stable overclock with sensible voltages.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=877

Before same as you I was trying 1900-2000mhz memory but couldn't get stability.

I'll say it again, unless you live off benching memory 24/7, the difference in the performance between 2000Mhz CL9 and 1600 CL7 or CL6 is neglible, and pretty much nil in real life - on some bench/games you'll even get better results with tighter timings than higher speed.
Lower mem speed will allow you to decrease the voltages a lot and get a higher and stable CPU overclock which is what counts.

See this:
http://www.anandtech.com/memory/show...px?i=3589&p=13
and this:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/memory...-31600-11.html

For reference here are settings which works nicely for, giving a good overclock and low voltages.
You might find something else working better for you, but as usual the more examples the better









Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[7218]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.02500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.27500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[900mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled] (keep it Enabled if your board doesn't squeal)
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

DRAM CAS# Latency......................[7]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[7]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[7]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[20]
...Auto
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
...Auto
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
...Auto


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


Okay, I have a weird problem with my new build. All items are listed in my sig below.

Here's the problem. BIOS only recognizes 4GB RAM, Windows 7 64bit on displays 4GB. CPU-z shows 6GB but only running in double chanel. The RAM is OCZ "TRIPLE CHANNEL" RAM. Any Ideas how to fix this..

Also, while I'm not new to computers, I haven't built a machine in about 5 years and I've never OC'd. Any help is appreciated..


I've had a same problem and done a tons of research so try out this:

1) As DOM said - bent pins on CPU socket.
If you don't like to spread TIM again, leave this step as last and start with (2)

2) Boot PC with 1 stick at a time. If any doesn't work - memory faulty, RMA (this was the case for me)

3) Boot PC with 2 sticks in different slots, change. If certain slot doesn't see it - it might be some bent pins in the DIMM slot or just faulty memory slot - check (4)

4) Loosen a bit screws on CPU cooler. Overpressure caused the problem for some

5) Check if your cooler's backplate (or anything else) is not shorting on the back of your mobo

6) Last, but not least, try to change CPU clock skew from auto to 100, 200, up to 500ps.
In certain cases, the default mobo setting doesn't work with certain memory.
Very rare but worth a shot before sending mobo/ram...


----------



## nateobot

Just ordered this board and I see Dominators are a pretty popular choice for this mobo. What is another good choice that is a bit cheaper? I would like to stay around the $150 - $175 range (U.S.). I have used GSkill in the past with success, but am not a fanboy of any manufacturer.

Thanks!
-Nate


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
I've had a same problem and done a tons of research so try out this:

1) As DOM said - bent pins on CPU socket.
If you don't like to spread TIM again, leave this step as last and start with (2)

2) Boot PC with 1 stick at a time. If any doesn't work - memory faulty, RMA (this was the case for me)

3) Boot PC with 2 sticks in different slots, change. If certain slot doesn't see it - it might be some bent pins in the DIMM slot or just faulty memory slot - check (4)

4) Loosen a bit screws on CPU cooler. Overpressure caused the problem for some

5) Check if your cooler's backplate (or anything else) is not shorting on the back of your mobo

6) Last, but not least, try to change CPU clock skew from auto to 100, 200, up to 500ps.
In certain cases, the default mobo setting doesn't work with certain memory.
Very rare but worth a shot before sending mobo/ram...

I made sure that I was extraordinarily careful when installing the CPU and I checked to socket pretty well. It should be fine. Will try reseating the RAM and checking the mounting screws and the CPU mounts. That could be the problem but we'll see. This is a new build and I finished putting it all together last night.

I'm also thinking that I need to press the MemOK button and let the mobo do its thing to test/configure the RAM. From what I've read that could also fix the problem. Also, after installing the mobo, I had to remove a stick of RAM that was in the socket closet to the edge of the board. I may not have reseated it right, so I'll check that one first.


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
what oc are you trying to get on the cpu ?

4.2 but i want to get the ram quicker now


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke* 
I'm also thinking that I need to press the MemOK button and let the mobo do its thing to test/configure the RAM..

This will just reset BIOS settings to safer ones, but it'll help only if you've played with the settings (been there







. No harm trying though


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[7218]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.02500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.27500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[900mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled] (keep it Enabled if your board doesn't squeal)
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

DRAM CAS# Latency......................[7]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[7]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[7]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[20]
...Auto
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
...Auto
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
...Auto


These settings quickly got my cpu to 100*C!!!!! What does ofset mean i have never used that setting!


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


These settings quickly got my cpu to 100*C!!!!! What does ofset mean i have never used that setting!


That's weird. This should get your vcore to max 1.288v under load and 0.96v when idle. What volts CPU-Z shows for you?
Perhaps you've typed 0.25000 instead of 0.02500? This would give you ~1.5v and high temps.

I get 79 max on hottest core and ~63 on CPU (on this reading 67.9 is intel spec for long life operation), though I have H50 push/pull with shrouds, it is in exhaust and under desk in the corner of the room so not the best circulation.

Thanks to BlackDragon24 I've started playing with this settings, basically it allows CPU to decrease voltage when idle which greatly reduces temps on idle.


----------



## Jamos169

O guys if u want something to laugh at...ignor last post i missed the 0 on the vcore lol
1.25...which is about 1.5v!


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


O guys if u want something to laugh at...ignor last post i missed the 0 on the vcore lol
1.25...which is about 1.5v!


lol I'm in the same boat, happened to me too when started playing with it first time


----------



## Jamos169

Update will now boot but bsod "d1"" any one had that befor? i will try upping the offset...


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Update will now boot but bsod "d1"" any one had that befor? i will try upping the offset...


Good guess, I think the same, up vcore in steps till you get to 0.09, if still happens go back and try up with dram to 1.6, my previous reapers couldn't do 1.5v even @ 1600 CL9 so who knows...


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


lol I'm in the same boat, happened to me too when started playing with it first time










Hehe thanks for that bois, i'm almost stable tho i have had more blue screens this eve than for ages, 124, 001 i even just had a 000 what ever that is!


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Hehe thanks for that bois, i'm almost stable tho i have had more blue screens this eve than for ages, 124, 001 i even just had a 000 what ever that is!


Good job, I bet your temps now will be a nice reward









What do you run for stability tests?


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


Good job, I bet your temps now will be a nice reward









What do you run for stability tests?


Currently running prime 95 (as just befor bed and i'll leave it on over night) then tommorrow i will do 20 runs on intel burn test, then another 20 with 3dmark running too, is that ok? Cpu temp atm is 68*c max core is 76*c, not bad for 4.2 with h/t, what temps are you getting?
And thank you for all your help (can i give you rep twice? lol)


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Currently running prime 95 (as just befor bed and i'll leave it on over night) then tommorrow i will do 20 runs on intel burn test, then another 20 with 3dmark running too, is that ok? Cpu temp atm is 68*c max core is 76*c, not bad for 4.2 with h/t, what temps are you getting?


Good tests, if it survives it you're good to go... to 4.4 lol









Worst I get is 79 on hottest core and 63 on CPU in IBT (8 threads, Very High, 20 loops), a bit lower in Prime95.
Ca. 5-7 less of each if I put the rig on top of desk.

Do you get vcore drop to ~1v when idle and better idle temps? 
Do you get the squaling/whining with the C1E set to Enabled when CPU vcore floats ~ 1.2-1.3 after load when not switched to low vcore yet?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


And thank you for all your help (can i give you rep twice? lol)


Glad could help!


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Currently running prime 95 (as just befor bed and i'll leave it on over night) then tommorrow i will do 20 runs on intel burn test, then another 20 with 3dmark running too, is that ok? Cpu temp atm is 68*c max core is 76*c, not bad for 4.2 with h/t, what temps are you getting?
And thank you for all your help (can i give you rep twice? lol)


if ur going to use IBT Make sure u set it to 8 threads or just use LinX and 20 passes of one of those should be enough then running prime all night


----------



## whoisron

Guys do you know if you rearrange sata ports like if you put the main hdd from sata1 to sata6 if it will have problems with starting up and detecting windows? is it secific to the port you first installed windows or other os's on it?

Also guys can you guys recommend the best setup on how I should plug in my Sata cables so my cables the least tangled? I was thinking about putting my intel 160gb SSD in sata1 with my samsung spinpoint f3 1tb hdd in sata2 and then putting my DVD burner in sata 5.

Does anyone know what the red sata cable in the sniper case is for? is that used for the esata on the top of my case? do i just plug that in 1 of the free sata ports on my mb? because I plan to plug it in sata6.

I have a storm sniper case and a asus p6x58d motherboard.
Thanks for the help guys. ^^


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


Good tests, if it survives it you're good to go... to 4.4 lol









Worst I get is 79 on hottest core and 63 on CPU in IBT (8 threads, Very High, 20 loops), a bit lower in Prime95.
Ca. 5-7 less of each if I put the rig on top of desk.

Do you get vcore drop to ~1v when idle and better idle temps? 
Do you get the squaling/whining with the C1E set to Enabled when CPU vcore floats ~ 1.2-1.3 after load when not switched to low vcore yet?

Glad could help!


hehe, i have just had to up the vcore again, o and as i'm typing this i just got another bsod 124!!! ahhh i have speed step disabled atm so i can't really tell, i will update you on that one when stable!


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whoisron*


Guys do you know if you rearrange sata ports like if you put the main hdd from sata1 to sata6 if it will have problems with starting up and detecting windows? is it secific to the port you first installed windows or other os's on it?

Also guys can you guys recommend the best setup on how I should plug in my Sata cables so my cables the least tangled? I was thinking about putting my intel 160gb SSD in sata1 with my samsung spinpoint f3 1tb hdd in sata2 and then putting my DVD burner in sata 5.

Does anyone know what the red sata cable in the sniper case is for? is that used for the esata on the top of my case? do i just plug that in 1 of the free sata ports on my mb? because I plan to plug it in sata6.

I have a storm sniper case and a asus p6x58d motherboard.
Thanks for the help guys. ^^


I will have no problems booting aslong as you set it correct in the bios And yes the red cable is your e-sata which you can plug in to a sata port (mine is in 6)

My setup is: Sata 1 F1 Hd
Sata 2 Blu-ray drive
Sata 3 Intel SSD (boot drive)
Sata 6 E-sata
So it dosn't matter where they go as long as you set them correctly in the bios (tho some one correct me if i'm wrong)
hope this helps :#p
Jamie


----------



## whoisron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


I will have no problems booting aslong as you set it correct in the bios And yes the red cable is your e-sata which you can plug in to a sata port (mine is in 6)

My setup is: Sata 1 F1 Hd
Sata 2 Blu-ray drive
Sata 3 Intel SSD (boot drive)
Sata 6 E-sata
So it dosn't matter where they go as long as you set them correctly in the bios (tho some one correct me if i'm wrong)
hope this helps :#p
Jamie


Yah people are saying I shouldn't have problems im thinking I had problems because I accidently turned all my ssd and hdds to dyanmic drive which really messed up things.. I can't even format / partition them, been having so much problems.


----------



## TheSwami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I've got mine hooked up to an APC Back-UPS ES 650, along with a few other things, works perfect. Although, I think I might get a larger one in the future, just in case, since I have another PC hooked up to it as well.

+1 for APC. i picked up the Back-UPS XS 1500 at microcenter on sale the other day. fine piece of machinery!


----------



## DOM.

mines hooked up to the outlet on the wall


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whoisron*


Guys do you know if you rearrange sata ports like if you put the main hdd from sata1 to sata6 if it will have problems with starting up and detecting windows? is it secific to the port you first installed windows or other os's on it?


What problems exactly are you having? Can't boot into existing installation after changing disks to dynamic or after swapping ports? Can't see any disk at all?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whoisron*


Does anyone know what the red sata cable in the sniper case is for? is that used for the esata on the top of my case? do i just plug that in 1 of the free sata ports on my mb? because I plan to plug it in sata6.


Nice case lol









This is for the eSata port at the top/front of the case, between USB ports.
Just plug it to any available port.


----------



## |Nexus|

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|Nexus|*


**Absolutely new to OCing**

I know basically nothing at this point, though with the common OCing of the I7920 I figure it'd be easy to get help on the subject. Anyway, here are my specs (in case my signature sig doesn't show up):

Case - Antec Twelve Hundred
MOBO - ASUS P6X58D Premium
CPU - Intel Core i7-920
SDD - Intel X25-M 80GB
HDD - Western Digital Caviar Black (2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache)
Heatsink - Noctua NH-D14
Power Supply - CORSAIR 850W
RAM - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB DDR3 1600 (x3 (total 12GB))
GPU - Sapphire HD 5970
Soundcard - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion
OS - Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

I've heard from multiple sources that reaching 4.0-4.2GHz will be easy on air. Not sure of the validity of that but I hope it's true. So what do you guys think, can you help this first time builder noob out?

Added details with Everest Ultimate:

*RAM*
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820231313









Any reason why the RAM isn't at the speed it should be?

*CPU (D0)*









Sort of confused as to why it says 2806Mhz and 2672Mhz.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Welcome to OCN and the P6X58D Club. You've got one hell of a system there!









If you haven't looked yet, check out post #2 on this thread and see if those settings help with your OC. Your specific RAM I'm not familiar with, but I would imagine you could start out with an 8-8-8-20-1N @ 1.5v. Hopefully someone more familiar with this RAM can assist you in that part though.

Here are the specs guys:
=============================
Capacity 4GB
Speed DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Cas Latency 9
Timing 9-9-9-24-2N
Voltage 1.5V
=============================


Thanks Xmisery, glad to be here. I just hope someone can help me out as I truly know nothing about OCing. I read a few guides on terms and whatnot, though I still can't get the ram issue figured out. After trying to set the ram frequency to 1600mhz (even though it's not recommended to go above 1066 if the cpu is locked), the core voltage meter on CPUZ is jumping up from .944-.1214 randomly. I set everything back to default and it's still doing it. Any ideas on this and anything else to get my ram at advertised speed and cpu to 4+ghz without being unstable would be greatly appreciated.

Oh and any ideas on what power management programs I should be turning off in the bios, and how to do so?


----------



## Arclite

add me please


----------



## quentin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
whats the highest stable oc with HT on have you guys gotten ?

i tryed to get 4.3GHz and 4.4GHz but cant seem to get the right volts or something

but i do notice when i had the phase hooked up i needed less volts to bench then what i need it to boot at the same oc 4.6GHz + so i guessing it doesnt like to be to be hotter then it already it

For me, there's a nice vcore wall with any bclk above 205 when using HT. So I can get 4.3 with HT at 1.352, but at 4.4, I'd need upwards of 1.47 or so. Even with my setup, that sends my temps into the 60s, which I'm not comfortable with. I need to get rid of this GTZ for an XT.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quentin*


For me, there's a nice vcore wall with any bclk above 205 when using HT. So I can get 4.3 with HT at 1.352, but at 4.4, I'd need upwards of 1.47 or so. Even with my setup, that sends my temps into the 60s, which I'm not comfortable with. I need to get rid of this GTZ for an XT.


so what clock are you running at daliy ? why does it say 4.5 in your specs









you almost got the same set up like mine i got 480GTX,Laing D5,Enzotech SCW-REV.A got it cuz it was cheap, but feels like a brick it so heavy

but looking at getting better fans only got 4X Yate Loon High Speed Fans


----------



## Necrosys

Not happy at all. Connected motherboard last night. No beeps no post no nothing. No video display just fans spinning and silence.

Yes I had all 9 standoffs. Before I left this morning I decided to try it externally. I connected the cpu, cpu fan, 24 and 8 pin power connectors. I tried it twice one with and one without a single memory stick (OCZ its compatible). Nothing.

Power button on mobo stays red, reset stays green. All fans work but no beeps nothing. Tried holding memok and it just resets the board.








defective unit maybe?


----------



## Jamos169

Want another laugh? All of my BSOD's must of reset some windows settings, i woke up this morning went to look if my oc was stable, and everything was still running perfectly (tho it took a while to respond) Then i looked at prime 95 it had only run 8 runs! Checked the windows settings and i had send hard disk to sleep after 20 mins! ahhhhhhhhhhh! oh well it seems ok, will play games on it this eve then p95 it agian tonight, but i think its good thank you guys for all your help.
Another question is when it boots up it take about 10-15 seconds to find my USB devices at the start, is this normal?
Thanks
Jamie


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Necrosys*


Not happy at all. Connected motherboard last night. No beeps no post no nothing. No video display just fans spinning and silence.

Yes I had all 9 standoffs. Before I left this morning I decided to try it externally. I connected the cpu, cpu fan, 24 and 8 pin power connectors. I tried it twice one with and one without a single memory stick (OCZ its compatible). Nothing.

Power button on mobo stays red, reset stays green. All fans work but no beeps nothing. Tried holding memok and it just resets the board.








defective unit maybe?


what slot did you try the mem in ?


----------



## Necrosys

all 3 "a" (blue if i remember right) slots one at a time.

even without memory shouldnt it beep to tell you no memory.

i have to give it one more go tonight. i could of been so tired last night i missed something.

I'm going to follow asus recommendation tonight.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Necrosys*


all 3 "a" (blue if i remember right) slots one at a time.

even without memory shouldnt it beep to tell you no memory.

i have to give it one more go tonight. i could of been so tired last night i missed something.

I'm going to follow asus recommendation tonight.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


it will only beep if you have a speaker hooked up to the mobo you might wanna try a new batt, but try taking out the one in it for like 10sec and putting it back in and try one stick in the middle blue slot see what happens


----------



## Necrosys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
it will only beep if you have a speaker hooked up to the mobo you might wanna try a new batt, but try taking out the one in it for like 10sec and putting it back in and try one stick in the middle blue slot see what happens

Yea i connected the lil speaker thing it comes with this morning but its possible i did it wrong in a rush.

I'll see what happens after I reset the battery. That seems to clear alot of other peoples issues. Still depressing that it's THIS much trouble to get a NEW board up and going and I'm not the only one.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSwami* 
+1 for APC. i picked up the Back-UPS XS 1500 at microcenter on sale the other day. fine piece of machinery!

Nice! Yeah, I was looking to get something larger like that. Definitely a fine piece of machinery!


----------



## theshadow1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Necrosys* 
Not happy at all. Connected motherboard last night. No beeps no post no nothing. No video display just fans spinning and silence.

Yes I had all 9 standoffs. Before I left this morning I decided to try it externally. I connected the cpu, cpu fan, 24 and 8 pin power connectors. I tried it twice one with and one without a single memory stick (OCZ its compatible). Nothing.

Power button on mobo stays red, reset stays green. All fans work but no beeps nothing. Tried holding memok and it just resets the board.








defective unit maybe?


Necrosys,

I'm not sure if this will help. I had the same issues that you are having except it was with the Asus P6T Deluxe Ver2. It's a damn shame because I really wanted that board to work. I ended up returning it for the P6X58D and from what i read at the Asus Support Site it was a defect in the bios or something to that nature. Anyway I hope you can get your board up and running whatever the cause is.

Anyways, My P6X58D should arrive today and I am curious on how high I should overclock my I7 920. I currently have the Arctic Freezer Cooliing Pro Heatsink Ver 2 with Arctic Silver 5 compound for now. Here are my other specs.
Corsair 1000W PS
WD Black 640GB
WD 1.5TB
Antec 900 Case
Lite-On Drive
Corsair Domintator 6GB 3x2gb ddr3 1600

Do you guys think I can run stable @ 4ghz or should I stick to a lower frequency with the air cooler above? I do alot of Blu-ray to MKV encoding and the i7 is the reason i switched over from a core duo since i heard this processor is great with encoding and reduces encoding times as well.

Thanks.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Necrosys*


Not happy at all. Connected motherboard last night. No beeps no post no nothing. No video display just fans spinning and silence.

Yes I had all 9 standoffs. Before I left this morning I decided to try it externally. I connected the cpu, cpu fan, 24 and 8 pin power connectors. I tried it twice one with and one without a single memory stick (OCZ its compatible). Nothing.

Power button on mobo stays red, reset stays green. All fans work but no beeps nothing. Tried holding memok and it just resets the board.








defective unit maybe?


mine did the same thing, except i wasn;t using the righ mem slot, i was trying to use all "B" slots.


----------



## buffalofloyd

I am currently using xmisery's setting for the stable oc at 4.20GHz W/HT but I manually adjusted the timing of my ram to 8-8-8-24-1N. All the rest of the settings I left to auto in the ram section. Everything was fine for a few days. My ? is, should I be adjusting anything else only using 6gb of ram where xmisery is using 12gb? Does it matter? I got a few BSOD last night and I don't know why. I did a memtest86 overnight for 13 passes with no errors. I also ran Prime 95 for 8 hours with no errors. All drivers are up to date. These BSOD will be the death of me, I know it. Thanks.


----------



## quentin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


so what clock are you running at daliy ? why does it say 4.5 in your specs









you almost got the same set up like mine i got 480GTX,Laing D5,Enzotech SCW-REV.A got it cuz it was cheap, but feels like a brick it so heavy

but looking at getting better fans only got 4X Yate Loon High Speed Fans


1.459 I believe







. When running LinX, I saw that 4.5 with HT off gave me 66 GFlops, while 4.3 with HT on gave me 55...so I stuck with the 4.5









As summer is approaching, I'm probably going to look into a setup that requires <1.3 on my vcore. I have my radiator outside my house, and my temperatures will suffer with my current vcore.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quentin*


1.459 I believe







. When running LinX, I saw that 4.5 with HT off gave me 66 GFlops, while 4.3 with HT on gave me 55...so I stuck with the 4.5









As summer is approaching, I'm probably going to look into a setup that requires <1.3 on my vcore. I have my radiator outside my house, and my temperatures will suffer with my current vcore.


lmao you have it outside









but i just did LinX at 1.44v at 4.4GHz with HT i didnt think it was going to pass cuz it rebooted at 4.5GHz but started it before i went out to do somethings for my 2yrs old bday party tomorrow

might trying lowering the vcore see how low i can get it stable at


----------



## luke997

Finally got my HDD back from RMA so could finish the build, tidy up cables and shoot few pics, here it goes









My favourite part is still 3 pci slots GTX 260 216 Cores 55nm from my old build, now just cranking PhysX








It was non-reference Gainward GS (625Mhz stock) and took me a day to machine heatsink and few other mods so I could fit Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280 in there, but results were totally worth it.
After mod max temp dropped from 75C to 40C (!), idle from 50C to 35C and max stable OC from 690Mhz to 750Mhz (linked shaders) - all on stock voltage.
BIOS changed to run 700Mhz 3D and 200Mhz on idle.

I just wish AC did Accelero Xtreme for GTX 295, I could get sensible temps out of it and better OC than 669Mhz ...


----------



## Pheros

Looks good Luke!!


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Necrosys*


all 3 "a" (blue if i remember right) slots one at a time.

even without memory shouldnt it beep to tell you no memory.

i have to give it one more go tonight. i could of been so tired last night i missed something.

I'm going to follow asus recommendation tonight.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


Make sure you if you only have 3 sticks of memory to place them in the 3 blue slots only. Placing them in the black slots will cause a no post issue yet all fans and lights will power up. I'm pretty sure you know this by now but just in case it's best to look there first on this board. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## Necrosys

Im not sure what was happening yesterday but somehow i come home and everything posts fine. I didn't even change anything. So random. Installing win 7 now :-D

I'm too lazy to re-cable today and I have it external atm. If i have time tomorrow ill install in case and post pics.


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Newest member of the club, I guess. Had my stuff for over a month and just 2 bizzy to sit down and do anything. Well, I'm shootin' for 4Ghz on air. Great info here. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## DOM.

some of you guys said your came with a speaker ? what does it look like cuz i couldnt find it


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
some of you guys said your came with a speaker ? what does it look like cuz i couldnt find it









Mine was included in the HAF 932 case hardware package. It is not included in the motherboard package.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
Mine was included in the HAF 932 case hardware package. It is not included in the motherboard package.

OH LMAO


----------



## kckyle

haha i was wondering the same, brought mine the 2nd day it came out and i sure as hell didn't get a speaker.


----------



## 00Smurf

Same here, luckily I have a box full of them just for the occasion. It seems lately mobo's haven;t been coming with speakers. There is actually a spot on the actual motherboard for an integrated speaker but its not utilized. WTH asus.


----------



## slidez

Are you guys running with speedstep on? C1E? I turned them on after stablizing my 4ghz OC, but it caused some instability...


----------



## maximus7651000

I have speedstep and C1E disabled.

We can all help you a lot more if you fill out your system information though.


----------



## DocJohn

Robilar, I only know what I read, but the Asus P6X58D manual (p2-21) notes that for dual VGA/PCIe cards the PCI express operating mode is x16, x16, x1. For triple VGA/PCIe cards it is x16, x16, x1 OR x16, x8, x8 depending on the actual slots used and the actual bandwidths of the specific cards. The small print below the table notes that the former is the case for either CrossFire X (TM) or SLI (TM) modes with x16 cards. Nothing was mentioned about SATA6 and USB3 controllers affecting this. I vaguely remember some another web site mentioning this point too, but then discovering that these other devices (SATA,USB) were dealt with separately and do not detract from the 32. But I sorry, I cannot off hand provide that source. Maybe other readers can further enlighten us on this issue.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocJohn* 
Robilar, I only know what I read, but the Asus P6X58D manual (p2-21) notes that for dual VGA/PCIe cards the PCI express operating mode is x16, x16, x1. For triple VGA/PCIe cards it is x16, x16, x1 OR x16, x8, x8 depending on the actual slots used and the actual bandwidths of the specific cards. The small print below the table notes that the former is the case for either CrossFire X (TM) or SLI (TM) modes with x16 cards. Nothing was mentioned about SATA6 and USB3 controllers affecting this. I vaguely remember some another web site mentioning this point too, but then discovering that these other devices (SATA,USB) were dealt with separately and do not detract from the 32. But I sorry, I cannot off hand provide that source. Maybe other readers can further enlighten us on this issue.

USB 3.0 & SATA III does not use 32 PCIe graphics lanes.
Each use 1 out of 4 left lanes (there's 36 total on x58).
I checked few days ago on my system and SATA III is reported indeed as taking just 1 of those 4 left lanes - no worries about it limiting graphics.


----------



## Kitarist

Oh thanks for this info now i'll get it for sure!!!


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slidez* 
Are you guys running with speedstep on? C1E? I turned them on after stablizing my 4ghz OC, but it caused some instability...

Yup, using C1E and Speedstep with offset voltage and loadline calibration disabled. No instability here. In fact more stable.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


Same here, luckily I have a box full of them just for the occasion. It seems lately mobo's haven;t been coming with speakers. There is actually a spot on the actual motherboard for an integrated speaker but its not utilized. WTH asus.


I noticed that too, probably saved them a whole penny







Same with the empty 3rd on-board USB header nearby. I wonder if the dead end solder points are functional, i.e. if a speaker and/or 3rd USB header would work if soldered in... guess I could check with a DMM.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Guys please post some photos of the mobo and your case

















Don't think mine is in the gallery. It is a caseless system built on a Banchetto 101, so a little different than most of the rigs here. Picture was taken before I swapped out the Crucial Ballistix for Corsair C7D. I've also installed a NMediaPC card reader and port replicator in one of the 5" bays.

I was originally planning on water cooling, but since my 4.2GHz overclock can be easily handled with essentially silent air cooling, I'm holding off on water for dual GPUs (probably Fermi) later this year. At load they are by far the largest noise generator...

post #604 or just look here


----------



## NemesisCavalry

Can this mobo unlock the QPI from 4.8 GT to 6.4 GT or Is this even possible in the first place with other mobo?


----------



## BlackDragon24

I think most motherboards allow you to. Well, I should say that the option is there, I've never actually ran it at anything but the lowest setting. Once you start pushing bclk past a certain point a higher QPI speed is not so good.


----------



## |Nexus|

Just curious, but would anyone here know what this error is pointing to? Whether I need more voltage to my CPU or QPI/DRAM core? I'm using Xmisery's 4.2oc guide with h/t (already added 5 bumps to the cpu volt and 11 to the qpi/dram core volt above what he suggested). Aside from the fact that I'm not bothering with any memory settings at the moment as I want to get through this first, so I set dram frequency to 1208mhz. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|Nexus|*











Just curious, but would anyone here know what this error is pointing to? Whether I need more voltage to my CPU or QPI/DRAM core? I'm using Xmisery's 4.2oc guide with h/t (already added 5 bumps to the cpu volt and 11 to the qpi/dram core volt above what he suggested). Aside from the fact that I'm not bothering with any memory settings at the moment as I want to get through this first, so I set dram frequency to 1208mhz. Any advice would be appreciated.


Maybe try using Xmisery's settings with QPI/Dram of 1.25v and Vcore of 1.4v and try working down from there. I had one 920 that required 1.40625v @ 4.2HT, not to mention a W3520 that wasn't stable even with 1.425v. I think it is fair to say Xmisery, Blackdragon24, luke997 have much better than average CPUs.

None of my crappy CPUs have needed more than 1.25v to run DDR3-1600 with 3200 uncore and 3.6 QPI.

Also some CPUs like higher CPU PLL, most don't. You can try it at 1.84 and see if it crashes sooner or later. If it helps try 1.86 or 1.88.

IOH 1.2 seems to work well when using LLC and fixed Vcore, with EIST/C1E disabled which is how Xmisery overclocks. Yet I have found it needs to be lowered back down when LLC is disabled, at least when using EIST/C1E and Vcore offset for power savings at idle. This is how Blackdragon24 is overclocking, and what I am currently doing.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


Maybe try using Xmisery's settings with QPI/Dram of 1.25v and Vcore of 1.4v and try working down from there. I had one 920 that required 1.40625v @ 4.2HT, not to mention a W3520 that wasn't stable even with 1.425v. I think it is fair to say Xmisery, Blackdragon24, luke997 have much better than average CPUs.

None of my crappy CPUs have needed more than 1.25v to run DDR3-1600 with 3200 uncore and 3.6 QPI.

Also some CPUs like higher CPU PLL, most don't. You can try it at 1.84 and see if it crashes sooner or later. If it helps try 1.86 or 1.88.

IOH 1.2 seems to work well when using LLC and fixed Vcore, with EIST/C1E disabled which is how Xmisery overclocks. Yet I have found it needs to be lowered back down when LLC is disabled, at least when using EIST/C1E and Vcore offset for power savings at idle. This is how Blackdragon24 is overclocking, and what I am currently doing.


I believe your in the much better than average cpu category now.









Btw my settings with that chip were for 4.2 ghz with no ht

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[4800]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.275]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23125]
IOH Voltage............................[1.20]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[auto]
ICH Voltage............................[1.30]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[1000mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

I even got 4.441 with changing the:

BCLK Frequency.........................[210]
PCIE Frequency.........................[102]
CPU Voltage............................[1.35]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.88]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


Maybe try using Xmisery's settings with QPI/Dram of 1.25v and Vcore of 1.4v and try working down from there. I had one 920 that required 1.40625v @ 4.2HT, not to mention a W3520 that wasn't stable even with 1.425v. I think it is fair to say Xmisery, Blackdragon24, luke997 have much better than average CPUs.

None of my crappy CPUs have needed more than 1.25v to run DDR3-1600 with 3200 uncore and 3.6 QPI.

Also some CPUs like higher CPU PLL, most don't. You can try it at 1.84 and see if it crashes sooner or later. If it helps try 1.86 or 1.88.

IOH 1.2 seems to work well when using LLC and fixed Vcore, with EIST/C1E disabled which is how Xmisery overclocks. Yet I have found it needs to be lowered back down when LLC is disabled, at least when using EIST/C1E and Vcore offset for power savings at idle. This is how Blackdragon24 is overclocking, and what I am currently doing.


Yep, I agree..

@|Nexus|: I just sent you a PM a bit ago about this. Definitely try a CPU Voltage of 1.4v and QPI/DRAM Voltage of 1.25v w/ your DRAM Freq set to 1603Mhz/UCLK 3208Mhz and see what happens, if it's stable, work your way down slowly to find the lowest you can go. Report back and we'll try to assist more.


----------



## |Nexus|

Got it stable finally...










With these settings...




























Worked my way up until LinX started showing promise. Now as for the ram issue, do you guys know the exact settings I'd have to throw in there? I hope it's stable on the first try, but I'm clearly hoping for too much.

(The Ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231313)


----------



## BlackDragon24

You are running 4GB sticks?

I'd be very happy with ddr3-1200 or whatever you can get on the lowest divider. You will probably be the groundbreaker for 4GB sticks on this board


----------



## ekovalsky

Thanks! Yeah it is so much better than the other i7 CPUs I've had. One thing I noticed early on with this CPU is that it tends to crash gracefully even when fairly far off with Vcore - it usually gives stop errors with P95 or LinX, whereas the others would usually lock the system or BSOD unless settings were really close to stable.

I really appreciate the BIOS templates. I had no idea it was capable of 4.4Ghz @ 1.35v, that is pretty phenomenal. I actually tried 4.4 at 1.3935v using Xmisery's template but it crashed after a couple minutes of LinX so I didn't pursue it. But I didn't even try raising CPU PLL nor did I probably have the IOH or ICH high enough. I'll definitely give it a try since that would be a great gaming profile.

IOH have been very confusing/tricky for me because I need at least 1.2v with LLC enabled, maybe because of SLI. But without LLC, anything over 1.1v reduces stability... go figure. Similar story for CPU PLL, maybe ICH too although I tend to leave it alone since the southbridge is pretty far removed from the CPU/uncore/qpi/dram. As usual I think Blackdragon24 is right in that LLC is somewhat evil. I certainly like seeing the lower Vcore with it, but lots of other parameters need to be bumped to compensate for it, and finding the right combination of values ican be very, very frustrating.

If there is one piece of advice (which I'm reiterating from Blackdragon24) I could give to someone interested/obsessed with overclocking and about to put a system together, get a proven second hand CPU from here rather than taking a pot shot with a new one from the Egg or elsewhere. The golden batch 38**B chips are long gone from all the retail channels, and most of the new A batch i7's just plain suck for overclocking. Intel's QC is amazing and probably 99.99% of new CPUs are fine at stock speed, but they are definitely binning their silicon more effectively these days and chances of getting a really good CPU at the entry price point of the 920/930/W3520 is fairly low, at least based on my small sample size over the past couple months.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


I believe your in the much better than average cpu category now.









Btw my settings with that chip were for 4.2 ghz with no ht

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[4800]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.275]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23125]
IOH Voltage............................[1.20]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[auto]
ICH Voltage............................[1.30]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[1000mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

I even got 4.441 with changing the:

BCLK Frequency.........................[210]
PCIE Frequency.........................[102]
CPU Voltage............................[1.35]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.88]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]


----------



## kckyle

so apparently this guy wants to challenge us?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
I'll put your P6X58D club up to a challenge. Give me some time to recruit more members. I guarantee you P6T'rs will have higher OCs

lol i have no idea how would this go about.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


so apparently this guy wants to challenge us?

lol i have no idea how would this go about.


i'm down for this. We have 2 975E chips owners on here me an another, so that should help for some high o/c's. Are they going for max o/c per chip type, or by cooler or what? there are alot of variables to account for.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Bring it.

I'm just about to start my high bclk testing.


----------



## kckyle

i'm not sure if i want to take this seriously and end up turning this into a full blown thread war







,

as for the terms. i would think highest oc possible, unless they restricted it to your cooling methods.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Yeah definitely needs to be some ground rules for a healthy competition.

I would think we should have categories for cooling, like air, water, phase.

Within each of those categories we can have a winner. Highest cpu clock attainable WITH HT ON!!!!! using the Bclk *8 memory multiplier. Must be able to pass 20 passes of Linx 5120 and 3dmark vantage, and post a screenshot.

We could also have a memory contest. Highest memory speed attained while maintaining a 4GHZ OC.

Sounds like fun







As long as we keep it fun and it doesn't turn into a smear fest. Healthy trash talking should be encouraged. Builds character.


----------



## Revy106

Hey guys first post here but have been following this thread for a while I purchased two of these i7 p6x58d premium systems together (not bundled) and have been fiddling with OC features this board has to offer...I love it, one i7 has to have 1.37v just to be stable at 4.2 Ghz courtesy of Xmisery and my personal favorite the other i7 only needs 1.25v at 4.2 Ghz both with and without HT give or take a minor tweak in voltage, anyway getting to my point

I had no crashes at all but I decided to update the bios to 703 bios and since then maybe 2-3 hours of play sometimes even 10 hours it will just go black and hardlock and restart..sometimes just instantly lockup and play the same sound like it was just one long blur of a sound sort of sounds like a loud buzzing in the headphones, I was wondering has anyone else experienced this sort of problem with the latest bios?


----------



## BlackDragon24

That sounds to me like it could be video card related....like its heating up too much.

Could be a PSU issue too.


----------



## Revy106

My system is

Processor: Intel i7 920 4.2Ghz
Motherboard: Asus P6X58D Premium
Case: Antec 1200
Memory: 6Gig Corsair 1600Mhz
Hard Drive: 299 GB (Rapter 10000 RPM 2.1 Ms seek time)
Video Card: ATi 5870 OC 900/1300
Monitor: LG 32"
PSU: OCZ StealthXStream 700w Silent
Sound Card: Creative SB X-Fi Fatal1ty Gaming Champion Edition
Speakers/Headphones: Roccat Kave 5.1
Keyboard: G19 Logitech Keyboard
Mouse: Razer Mamba
Mouse Surface: Razer eXact Mat Xcontrol
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

And under full load in games Everest shows the cpu at a stable 45-49 and the GPU VRM at roughly 
55-60

This is my OC settings

Quote:



Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.28750]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23125]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Revy106*


Hey guys first post here but have been following this thread for a while I purchased two of these i7 p6x58d premium systems together (not bundled) and have been fiddling with OC features this board has to offer...I love it, one i7 has to have 1.37v just to be stable at 4.2 Ghz courtesy of Xmisery and my personal favorite the other i7 only needs 1.25v at 4.2 Ghz both with and without HT give or take a minor tweak in voltage, anyway getting to my point

I had no crashes at all but I decided to update the bios to 703 bios and since then maybe 2-3 hours of play sometimes even 10 hours it will just go black and hardlock and restart..sometimes just instantly lockup and play the same sound like it was just one long blur of a sound sort of sounds like a loud buzzing in the headphones, I was wondering has anyone else experienced this sort of problem with the latest bios?


What BIOS were you using before ? You could always flash it back to see if the problem goes away.

I'm a little suspect on the i7 that only needs 1.25v for 4.2GHz with or without HT. That is very low voltage for that frequency, and with all the chips I've blayed with Vcore and to a lesser degree QPI/Dram need to be increased when turning on HT. What are you testing stability with ? Can you complete 25 runs of LinX with problem size of 26,000 running on all eight threads ? If you only tested with Prime95 you didn't fully stress the cores and IMC, required for maximum Vdroop. If you use LLC, Vdroop won't be an issue but then a bunch of other finicky parameters will need to be adjusted to keep stable.

The i7 that needs 1.375v, that is about the same as my 930. Probably average for recent production.


----------



## Revy106

Wont let me select 26000 Problem size not enough physical memory

Physical memory available: 4518MiB

Corsair 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz XMS3 Dominator Memory CL8(8-8-8--24)


----------



## Pheros

Just run a flat 25k problem size.


----------



## Revy106

says max problem size I can select is 24398


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Revy106*


says max problem size I can select is 24398


This will be a little higher if you reboot and then the first thing you do is open LinX and select the highest problem size or just click the 'All' button. The higher the better.


----------



## Revy106

oh yeah all 26008 ^^ thank you will run 25 tests now


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Revy106*


oh yeah all 26008 ^^ thank you will run 25 tests now


LinX's Read Me file recommends 50-100 runs to determine stability. So, I recommend doing at least 50.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
This will be a little higher if you reboot and then the first thing you do is open LinX and select the highest problem size or just click the 'All' button. The higher the better.

You can also try booting into safe mode then running it. Lets you do largest problem sizes but there is no temp monitoring though... not a big deal if you know your cooling is sufficient.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


You can also try booting into safe mode then running it. Lets you do largest problem sizes but there is no temp monitoring though... not a big deal if you know your cooling is sufficient.


And if you already know what the highest temperature is so that you can report it. This way it's possible to get the most out of it possible!

Good suggestion!


----------



## ~LL~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Revy106*


Hey guys first post here but have been following this thread for a while I purchased two of these i7 p6x58d premium systems together (not bundled) and have been fiddling with OC features this board has to offer...I love it, one i7 has to have 1.37v just to be stable at 4.2 Ghz courtesy of Xmisery and my personal favorite the other i7 only needs 1.25v at 4.2 Ghz both with and without HT give or take a minor tweak in voltage, anyway getting to my point

I had no crashes at all but I decided to update the bios to 703 bios and since then maybe 2-3 hours of play sometimes even 10 hours it will just go black and hardlock and restart..sometimes just instantly lockup and play the same sound like it was just one long blur of a sound sort of sounds like a loud buzzing in the headphones, I was wondering has anyone else experienced this sort of problem with the latest bios?


I bet the game is BF2, and if it is I had the same problems. The problems you are having are not singular in origin but the freeze with sound byte is one that I fixed on my machine. The other problems(rare) are known compatibility issues with this game and ATI cards I believe.

Solution:

Disable your onboard Realtek sound through control panel. I use the HDMI out from my video card which uses the sound on-board with my HD5870. Making this sound device your primary will fix the problem. If you don't have this facility then another fix in the short term is to use a cheap sound card or a usb sound device.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekovalsky* 
Maybe try using Xmisery's settings with QPI/Dram of 1.25v and Vcore of 1.4v and try working down from there. I had one 920 that required 1.40625v @ 4.2HT, not to mention a W3520 that wasn't stable even with 1.425v. I think it is fair to say Xmisery, Blackdragon24, luke997 have much better than average CPUs.

My batch is 3945A829 - but I guess it could be a lottery within a batch too...?


----------



## kckyle

according to the i7 batch thread my i7 3916B is one of the better one, but how do you tell in real life, try clocking it as high as you go or gaining stability.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


so apparently this guy wants to challenge us?

lol i have no idea how would this go about.


Lol, thats interesting. I'm down for it, but, I'm moving so everything is packed away.. wont get access to my system till 1st week of April. The other thing is, the P6T has been out for quite some time now, so they'll have a larger user base than the P6X58D base. But we are growing pretty strong, so we'll see!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Revy106*


My system is

Processor: Intel i7 920 4.2Ghz
Motherboard: Asus P6X58D Premium
Case: Antec 1200
Memory: 6Gig Corsair 1600Mhz
Hard Drive: 299 GB (Rapter 10000 RPM 2.1 Ms seek time)
Video Card: ATi 5870 OC 900/1300
Monitor: LG 32"
PSU: OCZ StealthXStream 700w Silent
Sound Card: Creative SB X-Fi Fatal1ty Gaming Champion Edition
Speakers/Headphones: Roccat Kave 5.1
Keyboard: G19 Logitech Keyboard
Mouse: Razer Mamba
Mouse Surface: Razer eXact Mat Xcontrol
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

And under full load in games Everest shows the cpu at a stable 45-49 and the GPU VRM at roughly 
55-60

This is my OC settings


I see you have your GPU OC'd a bit. Try setting it to default values and running your game(s) and try to replicate the lockup. If it doesn't lock up, we can then pinpoint that its the OC settings on the GPU.


----------



## ekovalsky

Also it may be worth trying PCIe Frequency to 101. Usually this is raised to stabilize higher bclk but it seems to also help stabilize overclocked or SLI/Crossfire GPUs.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


Also it may be worth trying PCIe Frequency to 101. Usually this is raised to stabilize higher bclk but it seems to also help stabilize overclocked or SLI/Crossfire GPUs.


Yes I had to do this when I went to x-fire and an overclock. I second the lowering the o/c back to stock. I lost most of my vid card o/c when I went crossfire.


----------



## Jamos169

Hi guys, i'm now stable @4.2 with the v-core under load at 1.33, and the ram set at 1600 but with tight timings as advised by you guys, thanks for that good idear! Also i used that 101 for my crossfired cards on my q6600 so just carried that setting across and now i'm stable as a house and getting about 26,000 in 3dmark 06. 
jamie
(altho you know when i get home i'll seeif i can go a little further!







And count me in for the mo-bo war








One again thanks guys...


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


Also it may be worth trying PCIe Frequency to 101. Usually this is raised to stabilize higher bclk but it seems to also help stabilize overclocked or SLI/Crossfire GPUs.


you need 110-115 to get higher BCLK i used 115 to get 5GHz on phase but on water most you can run is like 4.6GHz due to temps mine hit the 80's at 1.44v 4.4GHz i might need better fans on the rad but 4.2GHz for daliy use seems okay









but i have it at 100 in SLI never noticed any problems when cards are oced


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


you need 110-115 to get higher BCLK i used 115 to get 5GHz on phase but on water most you can run is like 4.6GHz due to temps mine hit the 80's at 1.44v 4.4GHz i might need better fans on the rad but 4.2GHz for daliy use seems okay









but i have it at 100 in SLI never noticed any problems when cards are oced


Man 5Ghz! i really wan't to get into water but i don't really know much about it except i'm a student and "watta" cost about Â£500 for a decent setup...
Anyway i'm gunna see how high i can go on air when i get home, have you seen any (normal person) ie without a super chip get an 930 to 4.4 on air yet?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Anyone in here lap their cpu?

I've been reading conflicting reports of 2-10C drop in temps. When I lapped my TRUE it didn't help much, but I wonder if its because the cpu surface is not very flat.

I might do it if I could get 5C out of it. I think I've pretty much already voided the warranty


----------



## LostAtoll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Anyone in here lap their cpu?

I've been reading conflicting reports of 2-10C drop in temps. When I lapped my TRUE it didn't help much, but I wonder if its because the cpu surface is not very flat.

I might do it if I could get 5C out of it. I think I've pretty much already voided the warranty










I got about 4Â° C better temps after lapping my cpu. It was my first time so I didn't take it down that far. But it was so much easier to lap that my true copper. It being so heavy and all.


----------



## Inverted_Polarity

My initial temps with water cooling on my i7 920 D0 @ 4 GHz were high 86-88. After multiple adjustments of my water block I discovered that the IHS of my processor was severely convexed in shape . The center was contacting the block but the sides each did not make contact at all and had a very large layer of grease in between. I first tightened down my cpu block and that helped a few degrees. But I then decided to both lap my cpu and install an Indigo Extreme TIM. My temps under full load now are 68-70 C across all cores.

Lapping can definitely get you lower temps. But I also highly recommend the Indigo Extreme.


----------



## BlackDragon24

I'll do it if it gets me 5C. That 5C is what's gonna get me to 4.4 HT on.

Indigo Extreme huh? Isn't that the scary terminator 2 liquid metal stuff? How did the application go for you?


----------



## Inverted_Polarity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


I'll do it if it gets me 5C. That 5C is what's gonna get me to 4.4 HT on.

Indigo Extreme huh? Isn't that the scary terminator 2 liquid metal stuff? How did the application go for you?


Yes it is that _"mimetic poly alloy"_(perfect Schwarzenegger accent) but it shouldn't kill you or try to destroy humanity in the future (I'm pretty sure).

The application worked great. It is initially a bit scary to see your processor temps max out to 100 C but it worked exactly like it was supposed to.

But you HAVE TO FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS EXACTLY! If you do not it will not work.

The initial installation is not difficult at all. You just have to make sure everything is clean but all supplies needed are included in the kit. The instructions are very thorough and well thought out.

I have a water cooled setup and for the initial melting of the TIM I only had to unplug my pumps, allow the TIM to heat to 100 C and then level off. Once this happened, I plugged my pumps in to set the TIM and everything was good.

As I type this, I am running Prime95x64 on all 4 cores (with HT) at 100% utilization and my temps are 69, 67, 67, and 64 C respectively. I was in the high 80's previously. I improved that by tightening down the hold downs on my water block with much more force than I was comfortable with. But this only got me down to 82 - 80 C at max load.

So I would say that the lapping would get you about 5 C and the Indigo Extreme will get you about another 5 C.


----------



## the wildcard

Quick question, do you have to disable EIST and as a result, Turbo Boost in the BIOS for overclocking?


----------



## quentin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


you need 110-115 to get higher BCLK i used 115 to get 5GHz on phase but on water most you can run is like 4.6GHz due to temps mine hit the 80's at 1.44v 4.4GHz i might need better fans on the rad but 4.2GHz for daliy use seems okay









but i have it at 100 in SLI never noticed any problems when cards are oced


DOM, a few questions:

1. What's your bclk wall at? Mine cannot get stable at 220. I tried upping the the PCIE to 104, but it was the same story.

2. How safe is it to up the PCIE frequency? What's the limit before you'd start risking damage?

3. You say that you need 110-115 and no less to overcome the blck wall? So you wouldn't be stable with your PCIE at 109, but at 110 voila, you're stable? I dunno, I just don't understand the PCIE frequency, I've never bothered with it ever. But if it can help me with this stupid blck wall, it's worth knowing about.


----------



## Jamos169

quentin, you oc is quite impressive, i'm at 4.2 with h/t atm, did turning h/t off mean you can go much higher on the bclk? or is there any real world difference?
thanks


----------



## kiger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Yeah, the temps were pushing 83c on the hottest core. Anything above 85-90c and I start getting a little uncomfortable. Thanks for pointing out the 210 typo, all fixed now!









I kept the 7-8-7-20 timings btw. And yeah, I'm really getting the itch to go to a full water cooling setup! hehe










Hey guys, this is my first post. Now, not to trash talk, but you need to get yourself a better heatsink. Running those same settings for a 4.4ghz OC I'm getting a max temp under load of 69c









http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6139/dsc4133.jpg
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3992/44ghz135v69c.png
(I could run it for a few hours but this is just a quick and dirty test fyvp).

Here is my setup:

Lian-Li PC-P50 (w/Scythe "E") + EX-322N (w/Scythe "E") + EX-H22S (w/Nexus)
i7 920 D0 @ 4.4GHZ w/HT OFF at 1.35v and 69c under full load
Asus P6X58D / Noctua NH-D14
6GB Corsair 8-8-8-24
Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 Rev.2
LSI SAS Controller
Seagate Savvio 2x146gb 10k & 1x73GB 15k
Azuntech Forte
NEC LCD2490WUXI (w/polarizer)

By the way, what is that tight Win7 gadget you have that shows the temps and what not? I need to find something like that.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiger*


Hey guys, this is my first post. Now, not to trash talk, but you need to get yourself a better heatsink. Running those same settings for a 4.4ghz OC I'm getting a max temp under load of 69c









http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3992/44ghz135v69c.png
(I could run it for a few hours but this is just a quick and dirty test fyvp).

Here is my setup:

Lian-Li PC-P50 (w/Scythe "E") + EX-322N (w/Scythe "E") + EX-H22S (w/Nexus)
i7 920 D0 @ 4.4GHZ w/HT OFF at 1.35v and 69c under full load
Asus P6X58D / Noctua NH-D14
6GB Corsair 8-8-8-24
Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 Rev.2
LSI SAS Controller
Seagate Savvio 2x146gb 10k & 1x73GB 15k
Azuntech Forte
NEC LCD2490WUXI (w/polarizer)

By the way, what is that tight Win7 gadget you have that shows the temps and what not? I need to find something like that.


The corsair H50 definitely has its limitations. It can't really compete against high end-air solutions paired with high cfm fans.

I use everest but you have to pay for it....lets you have a nice gadget that shows everything you need.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Isn't there a wall at 220 bclk because of the qpi limitation?

QPI has to be less than 4.0, and once you hit 220 you are surpassing that limit unless you run in QPI link slow mode.

Someone else wanna confirm/verify?


----------



## buffalofloyd

I just got a BSOD last night that clearly indicated 'memory corruption' in the analysis of minidump file. I am using xmiserys setting for the 4.20 OC w/HT. The only other setting I adjusted were the ram timings to 8-8-8-24-1N. Am I doing something wrong? Any suggestions hot to rectify this? I can't seem to keep a stable sytem and I'm sure I'm doing somethig wrong or need to adjust something.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BlackDragon24

When it BSOD'd, did it give you a "The system has encountered an unrecoverable error and must shut down" message, or a "Page fault in non-paged area" message?

The first needs more QPI. The second points to memory voltage or timings.


----------



## buffalofloyd

************************************************** *****************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
************************************************** *****************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002ec11a7, 1, 23883}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
************************************************** *****************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
************************************************** *****************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck. Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem. Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff80002ec11a7, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000001, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000023883, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KeInitThread+9f
fffff800`02ec11a7 ff8983380200 dec dword ptr [rcx+23883h]

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1: 0000000000000001

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2: 0000000000023883

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ebd0e0
0000000000023883

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x1E_c0000005

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: CODE_CORRUPTION

PROCESS_NAME: explorer.exe

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

TRAP_FRAME: fffff880073048c0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880073048c0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa80070262a0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ec11a7 rsp=fffff88007304a58 rbp=fffffa80082ea060
r8=fffff80002f52040 r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa8008519970
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
nt!KeInitThread+0x9f:
fffff800`02ec11a7 ff8983380200 dec dword ptr [rcx+23883h] ds:a060:00000000`00023883=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff80002cc6a17 to fffff80002c86f00

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff880`07304038 fffff800`02cc6a17 : 00000000`0000001e ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`02ec11a7 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07304040 fffff800`02c86542 : fffff880`07304818 fffffa80`07026060 fffff880`073048c0 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x460da
fffff880`073046e0 fffff800`02c850ba : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`07026060 00000000`0ad20000 fffffa80`057c3860 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`073048c0 fffff800`02ec11a7 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`0ad20000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
fffff880`07304a58 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`02f4f573 fffffa80`07026060 00000000`00001000 00000000`07020000 : nt!KeInitThread+0x9f

STACK_COMMAND: kb

CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -db !nt
13 errors : !nt (fffff80002ec1187-fffff80002ec127f)
fffff80002ec1180 e0 fe 0b c1 89 83 00 *00 00 00 83 8b 00 01 00 00 ................
fffff80002ec1190 40 83 4b 4c 01 48 8d *00 50 48 89 8b 30 02 00 00 @.KL.H..PH..0...
fffff80002ec11a0 48 8d 83 40 02 00 00 *ff 89 83 38 02 00 00 48 *ff [email protected]
fffff80002ec11b0 49 08 48 89 09 48 8d *20 60 48 89 40 08 48 89 00 I.H..H. `[email protected]
...
fffff80002ec1240 be ff ff 8b c8 49 d3 *e5 4c 33 c8 4d 89 4a 30 *00 .....I..L3.M.J0.
fffff80002ec1250 8d 93 98 01 00 00 b8 *00 01 00 00 66 89 42 28 *00 ...........f.B(.
fffff80002ec1260 42 2a 01 c6 42 2b 02 *00 8d 4a 08 48 8b 01 48 *00 B*..B+...J.H..H.
fffff80002ec1270 02 48 89 4a 08 48 89 *00 08 48 89 11 48 83 a3 *00 .H.J.H...H..H...

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME: memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME: memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR: STRIDE

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_STRIDE

BUCKET_ID: X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_STRIDE

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

This is the apparent reading of the dump file. I think I remember it saying "The system has encountered an unrecoverable error and must shut down".


----------



## BlackDragon24

Bump up your QPI two notches and retest. Did it BSOD during a stress test?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Bump up your QPI two notches and retest. Did it BSOD during a stress test?


in the few tests I did with memtest86 (13 passes) and Prime95 (8 hours) it did not BSOD. Ok, I will look for that setting in BIOS and bump it 2 notches like you say. I hope it works. I'm going nuts trying to get this frigging system not to give me BSOD every day. Thank for your advice


----------



## BlackDragon24

Memtest86 is kind of useless for the i7 platform. It may tell you that the memory is ok but it does not tell you much how about the memory interacts with the IMC of the processor, so passing memtest86 doesn't mean much in real world. 8h of prime95 is good but it must be blend test or else you are only really testing the processor and not the memory controller.

Most guys here will recommend Linx with 25000 problem size 20 passes. If it passes that you should be pretty damn stable.


----------



## quentin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


quentin, you oc is quite impressive, i'm at 4.2 with h/t atm, did turning h/t off mean you can go much higher on the bclk? or is there any real world difference?
thanks


Yes, HT gives me a blck wall at around 205 I believe; I could reach this at 1.35 volts. When I turned it off, I think it pushed the wall a little bit north of 215, but in order to reach that, I had to use 1.45 volts







.

I personally think HT is stupid. Not many things today use 4 threads, let alone 8. It adds more heat and power, and won't help the average gamer.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Memtest86 is kind of useless for the i7 platform. It may tell you that the memory is ok but it does not tell you much how about the memory interacts with the IMC of the processor, so passing memtest86 doesn't mean much in real world. 8h of prime95 is good but it must be blend test or else you are only really testing the processor and not the memory controller.

Most guys here will recommend Linx with 25000 problem size 20 passes. If it passes that you should be pretty damn stable.

Ok, well I will bump the QPI a couple notches, run LinX and Prime95 as recommended. If it passes and I still get a BSOD relating to this I don't know what to do. Guess I'll wait and see if the lovely blue screen appears again. Thanks again for the tips.

Jim


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Ok, well I will bump the QPI a couple notches, run LinX and Prime95 as recommended. If it passes and I still get a BSOD relating to this I don't know what to do. Guess I'll wait and see if the lovely blue screen appears again. Thanks again for the tips.

Jim


Just keep an eye on it so if it does happen you know what type of BSOD it is...its important for diagnosis purposes.

There are lots of things to try


----------



## OtherMike

wow huge thread,

i put together a build with a p6x58d i might even go so far as to say it has too many options lol

p6x58d
i7 950
6gb gskill 1600
hd 5850
corsair p128
samsung f3 1tb
cm silent 700

running rock solid at 3.6ghz with a zalman 9700

sorry no pix, got no camera


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMike* 
wow huge thread,

i put together a build with a p6x58d i might even go so far as to say it has too many options lol

p6x58d
i7 950
6gb gskill 1600
hd 5850
corsair p128
samsung f3 1tb
cm silent 700

running rock solid at 3.6ghz with a zalman 9700

sorry no pix, got no camera

1, take ur pc to your backyard or rooftop,
2, hack a satellite.
3, profit


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OtherMike*


wow huge thread,

i put together a build with a p6x58d i might even go so far as to say it has too many options lol

p6x58d
i7 950
6gb gskill 1600
hd 5850
corsair p128
samsung f3 1tb
cm silent 700

running rock solid at 3.6ghz with a zalman 9700

sorry no pix, got no camera


Santa Rosa in da hizzy.

Sister lives there. El Capitan Burritos man.

Welome to the forum!


----------



## paleblue

I'm about to get one of these (I'm an OC newb). Can I ask, how many fans can I connect and control the speeds of?

Planning HAF 932 and Corsair H50 push/pull.

thx


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


I'm about to get one of these (I'm an OC newb). Can I ask, how many fans can I connect and control the speeds of?

Planning HAF 932 and Corsair H50 push/pull.

thx


around 4-5.


----------



## paleblue

Hmm, should I get a fan controller like this... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999171

i guess that would take away the ability to control the fans through software. Are controllers like this recommended?


----------



## kiger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
Hmm, should I get a fan controller like this... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999171

i guess that would take away the ability to control the fans through software. Are controllers like this recommended?

I would only get a controller if your fans at 12v are too loud; otherwise it is a waste.

If you do want to get one, don't get that because it does not even state how many watts each channel can handle. Get something like this which can handle basically whatever you throw at it.


----------



## paleblue

Grrr, too late, I placed the order already. hadn't given any thought to the wattage capability. According to the Zalman website it's just 7W / channel. Is that going to be a problem?
http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/...ad.asp?idx=208


----------



## BlackDragon24

paleblue, I have that exact fan controller, and I run 10 Scythe Sflex F fans off of it.

4 of the channels have two fans on them.

It is a great fan controller as long as you don't put too many fans on one channel.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


paleblue, I have that exact fan controller, and I run 10 Scythe Sflex F fans off of it.

4 of the channels have two fans on them.

It is a great fan controller as long as you don't put too many fans on one channel.


Well, it's on it's way along with a haf932, HX1000, i7-930, p6x58d, 6x2gb ripjaws 2000, h50, 2x sythe slipstream 1900 and 2x ultra kaze's (don't know which I'll iuse on the h50 yet). Ima stick my two X25-m 80gb's in it and my two GT8800's. I'm SO excited, I don't know if I'll be able to restrain myself long enough to paint the inside of the case!


----------



## ayu510

Hey guys im building a new system and have been researching about the P6X58D Premium w/ the corsair dominator series memory.

System:
Corsair Obsidian 800D
i7 930 2.8Ghz
Asus P6X58D Premium
Corsair HX 750w
ATI Radeon 5870
Micron/Crucial RealSSD C300
Corsair H50
Corsair Dominator 6gb PC15000 DDR3 TriChannel 1866Mhz, DHx.

I read a lot of forums and researched that many people have been having trouble with this mobo and memory. Im not too sure if their doing something wrong or if this is a true occuring problem.

"I have tried this memory on two different builds with no luck. On the Intel X58SO mobo it would not even boot. I talked to Intel and they said the would not honor the warranty if the Dimms ran at above 1.5 volt. These Dimms are 1.65 volt. Mobo runs great on Crucial 10066Mhz 1.5volt Dimms.I am now building an ASUS P6X58D Premium, the memory works sort of? No matter what I do, it will only show 4Gb ram instead of 6Gb ram. Asus's forums list this problem with with this memory.. be careful!"

I read this and was kind of concerned.

1. Does this guy know what hes talking about?

2. Will i have problems with this mobo not detecting the ram speed at first setup?

3. Since this mobo supports Sata III 6GB/s USB 3.0 , i am purchasing the Micron/Crucial RealSSD C300. The only SATA III 6GB/s SDD out there. ( Please share inputs , critques on this build.)


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ayu510* 
Hey guys im building a new system and have been researching about the P6X58D Premium w/ the corsair dominator series memory.

System:
Corsair Obsidian 800D
i7 930 2.8Ghz
Asus P6X58D Premium
Corsair HX 750w
ATI Radeon 5870
Micron/Crucial RealSSD C300
Corsair H50
Corsair Dominator 6gb PC15000 DDR3 TriChannel 1866Mhz, DHx.

I read a lot of forums and researched that many people have been having trouble with this mobo and memory. Im not too sure if their doing something wrong or if this is a true occuring problem.

"I have tried this memory on two different builds with no luck. On the Intel X58SO mobo it would not even boot. I talked to Intel and they said the would not honor the warranty if the Dimms ran at above 1.5 volt. These Dimms are 1.65 volt. Mobo runs great on Crucial 10066Mhz 1.5volt Dimms.I am now building an ASUS P6X58D Premium, the memory works sort of? No matter what I do, it will only show 4Gb ram instead of 6Gb ram. Asus's forums list this problem with with this memory.. be careful!"

I read this and was kind of concerned.

1. Does this guy know what hes talking about?

2. Will i have problems with this mobo not detecting the ram speed at first setup?

3. Since this mobo supports Sata III 6GB/s USB 3.0 , i am purchasing the Micron/Crucial RealSSD C300. The only SATA III 6GB/s SDD out there. ( Please share inputs , critques on this build.)

i use the dom pc1600 @ 1.65v no problems at all.


----------



## ekovalsky

I would get the Corsair C7D DDR-1600. Several of us have confirmed it runs fine at rated speed with 7-7-7-20-60-1T on only 1.5v. My system doesn't like it but the others here have tightened timings even further to 6-7-6-18 still at 1.5v. And BD24 has gotten it up to DDR3-2000 with CAS7 timings.

It booted first time on the P6X58D with no problems.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ayu510* 
Hey guys im building a new system and have been researching about the P6X58D Premium w/ the corsair dominator series memory.

System:
Corsair Obsidian 800D
i7 930 2.8Ghz
Asus P6X58D Premium
Corsair HX 750w
ATI Radeon 5870
Micron/Crucial RealSSD C300
Corsair H50
Corsair Dominator 6gb PC15000 DDR3 TriChannel 1866Mhz, DHx.

I read a lot of forums and researched that many people have been having trouble with this mobo and memory. Im not too sure if their doing something wrong or if this is a true occuring problem.

"I have tried this memory on two different builds with no luck. On the Intel X58SO mobo it would not even boot. I talked to Intel and they said the would not honor the warranty if the Dimms ran at above 1.5 volt. These Dimms are 1.65 volt. Mobo runs great on Crucial 10066Mhz 1.5volt Dimms.I am now building an ASUS P6X58D Premium, the memory works sort of? No matter what I do, it will only show 4Gb ram instead of 6Gb ram. Asus's forums list this problem with with this memory.. be careful!"

I read this and was kind of concerned.

1. Does this guy know what hes talking about?

2. Will i have problems with this mobo not detecting the ram speed at first setup?

3. Since this mobo supports Sata III 6GB/s USB 3.0 , i am purchasing the Micron/Crucial RealSSD C300. The only SATA III 6GB/s SDD out there. ( Please share inputs , critques on this build.)


----------



## kckyle

remember when people were saying it's worthless getting sata 6 cause nothing will benefit from it?

well they can suck on this








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-349-_-Product

Form Factor 2.5"
Capacity 256GB
Interface Type SATA III
Features Read speeds up to 355MB/s
SATA 6Gb/s interface
High-speed Synchronous NAND


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


remember when people were saying it's worthless getting sata 6 cause nothing will benefit from it?

well they can suck on this








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-349-_-Product

Form Factor 2.5"
Capacity 256GB
Interface Type SATA III
Features Read speeds up to 355MB/s
SATA 6Gb/s interface
High-speed Synchronous NAND


Does it support TRIM? My x25-m's do in Win7 but I can't use it right now because of the nvidea 680i chipset on my current mobo. The ssd's were awesomely fast at read and write while new three months ago but now they are just awesomely fast. Writes are slow as **** and I mean 5400 external USB2 drive ****.

Any review of an ssd that says they load windows and apps like lightening is REDUNDANT - we know they do that. It's the write times that matter and without trim they go from awesome to **** in one quick step.


----------



## kckyle

i don't know about Trim, but there are always 3rd party applications like garbage collection and tony trim support which works the same. the writing speed is 215mbps


----------



## quentin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


Does it support TRIM? My x25-m's do in Win7 but I can't use it right now because of the nvidea 680i chipset on my current mobo. The ssd's were awesomely fast at read and write while new three months ago but now they are just awesomely fast. Writes are slow as **** and I mean 5400 external USB2 drive ****.

Any review of an ssd that says they load windows and apps like lightening is REDUNDANT - we know they do that. It's the write times that matter and without trim they go from awesome to **** in one quick step.


Of course it supports TRIM.

And how do write times matter at all? The normal user will read 100x more than he writes to his SSD. Random performance is what matters on SSD, any reviewer worth his salt would talk about this more than a drive that can "load windows and apps like lightening is REDUNDANT" or whatever you've been reading.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiger* 
Hey guys, this is my first post. Now, not to trash talk, but you need to get yourself a better heatsink. Running those same settings for a 4.4ghz OC I'm getting a max temp under load of 69c









No offense taken. Please don't take this as trash talk btw. But every testing environment is different. You may have different ambient temps to start out with, different voltages set, different stressing tool, different case, so airflow isn't the same, different fans, etc. All those variables will have an effect on the max temps under load. And nobody was claiming that the H50 was the end-all, be-all for heatsinks. Personally, I don't want to get a different heatsink, because for me, I really enjoy the small footprint it has, it's so compact and does a killer job at cooling. The noise level from it is practically zilch and I can still easily work inside my case without having a huge mass covering half of the motherboard. Just my personal preference and my two cents. Thank you for sharing though.


----------



## kiger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


No offense taken. Please don't take this as trash talk btw. But every testing environment is different. You may have different ambient temps to start out with, different voltages set, different stressing tool, different case, so airflow isn't the same, different fans, etc. All those variables will have an effect on the max temps under load. And nobody was claiming that the H50 was the end-all, be-all for heatsinks. Personally, I don't want to get a different heatsink, because for me, I really enjoy the small footprint it has, it's so compact and does a killer job at cooling. The noise level from it is practically zilch and I can still easily work inside my case without having a huge mass covering half of the motherboard. Just my personal preference and my two cents. Thank you for sharing though.


I understand. I mean, unless you are folding 24/7 then your chip will never see 90c again. Also, thanks a million for the stable settings at the start of the thread, they really helped.

I do have one question. Has anyone run into the situation where a 21 multiplier appears 200mhz off in windows? For example, if the bios shows 4.2 (21x200) then windows, everest, cpuid, etc all show 4ghz. It is not until I drop back to 20x210 do I see 4.2 in windows...









Xmisery, can you check what everest or cpuid is showing you when you run 4.2 @ 1.28v using 21x200? I am curious.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quentin*


Of course it supports TRIM.

And how do write times matter at all? The normal user will read 100x more than he writes to his SSD. Random performance is what matters on SSD, any reviewer worth his salt would talk about this more than a drive that can "load windows and apps like lightening is REDUNDANT" or whatever you've been reading.


What's that "or whatever you've been reading" mean? All I'm saying is that without trim ssd's soon lose their shine. And actually I write to my disks because I don't just play games but actually do work with my pc. I work with RAW image files up to 140MB in size and PSD files upto 1.5 gigs with up to 20 layers in photoshop.


----------



## quentin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
What's that "or whatever you've been reading" mean?

My point was that sites that are known for competent ssd reviews (anandtech) don't just go: "Lulz, it's a good ssd and loads things fast." They go much more in-depth and provide a more-than-sufficient amount of information for the typical user.

And someone who is working with large files in photoshop wouldn't benefit at all from a ssd. You would require high sequential read/write, something that RAID0 offers at a cheaper price. And being that most SSDs don't offer much space to begin with, it wouldn't make much sense in using the SSD for your massive images? It would make more sense to get a small drive and put your OS + frequently used programs on it, right? I fail to see how feasible it would be to put massive images on a small, expensive drive would help you in the first place.

Not to sound rude, but just because write speeds matter to you, doesn't mean it matters to your typical SSD user.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
No offense taken. Please don't take this as trash talk btw. But every testing environment is different. You may have different ambient temps to start out with, different voltages set, different stressing tool, different case, so airflow isn't the same, different fans, etc. All those variables will have an effect on the max temps under load. And nobody was claiming that the H50 was the end-all, be-all for heatsinks. Personally, I don't want to get a different heatsink, because for me, I really enjoy the small footprint it has, it's so compact and does a killer job at cooling. The noise level from it is practically zilch and I can still easily work inside my case without having a huge mass covering half of the motherboard. Just my personal preference and my two cents. Thank you for sharing though.

Hmm... I'm actually a little glad you mentioned the H50. I know this is not a H50 thread but I know some with this mobo use it. What is the general guidelines for replacing the stock thermal compound with something better perhaps? Or is the stock compound adequate? My CPU seems to idle between 30-32c at a 4.20GHz OC and if a different thermal compound would help me lower those temps by even a few degrees I'd be willing to replace it. In fact I'm not sure when I installed the damn thing that I evenly distributed the stock compound properly. Now I'm all paranoid.

I would imagine you have to remove the the processor to clean it off, no? Can you just go ahead and do something like that without messing anything up? Keep in mind I'm a newb at this so the obvious doesn't really seem like the proper thing here.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## NemesisCavalry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
Hmm... I'm actually a little glad you mentioned the H50. I know this is not a H50 thread but I know some with this mobo use it. What is the general guidelines for replacing the stock thermal compound with something better perhaps? Or is the stock compound adequate? My CPU seems to idle between 30-32c at a 4.20GHz OC and if a different thermal compound would help me lower those temps by even a few degrees I'd be willing to replace it. In fact I'm not sure when I installed the damn thing that I evenly distributed the stock compound properly. Now I'm all paranoid.

I would imagine you have to remove the the processor to clean it off, no? Can you just go ahead and do something like that without messing anything up? Keep in mind I'm a newb at this so the obvious doesn't really seem like the proper thing here.

Cheers,
Jim

The usual way to apply TIM is to put a drop of it onto the middle of the CPU, then place the HS on it. I read somewhere that it is not recommended using something else to spread the TIM as this will create bubbles (tiny ones).
hope this help.
For thermal tape, I have no idea


----------



## kckyle

the stock compound is actually pretty high end, and it's rather expensive to buy it alone.


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NemesisCavalry*


The usual way to apply TIM is to put a drop of it onto the middle of the CPU, then place the HS on it. I read somewhere that it is not recommended using something else to spread the TIM as this will create bubbles (tiny ones).
hope this help.
For thermal tape, I have no idea










o really? I may need to reseat mine then, i put 5 blobs on my cpu like a dice and spred them out with a small bit of plastic then put the heat sink on, is this wrong/ not as good?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


o really? I may need to reseat mine then, i put 5 blobs on my cpu like a dice and spred them out with a small bit of plastic then put the heat sink on, is this wrong/ not as good?


that is a bit too much, imo, others might say different, there are two efficient method,

the rice method, put a small dot in the center and use the heatsink to smooth it out.

the X method. draw a x on the cpu and use the heatsink to smooth it out.


----------



## kiger

Can anyone confirm, or does anyone know why, anytime I throw on a multiplier of 21 I am 200mhz off in windows while the bios shows correct?

For example, if I set 21x200 then the bios shows 4.2ghz after reboot but windows, everest, cpuid, etc all show 4ghz.

If I set 20x210 then the bios shows 4.2ghz and so does windows but this requires a hefty voltage increase.


----------



## kiger

Hmm... now I'm back at 4.2ghz using 21x200 fine after firing up my old settings.

Xmisery, I think it has to do with the settings you posted here. I had initially tried those and was running into the issue of 21x200 showing up as 4ghz in Windows. Can anyone confirm? I don't know exactly what I did to fix this but I can post my new settings in a bit.


----------



## nateobot

Hey guys, I bought an open box version of this board from NewEgg. It came with everything except the disc and the manual







. I downloaded the manual from the support site, but do I need the disc for anything, or will Windows 7 install take care of me?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NemesisCavalry*


The usual way to apply TIM is to put a drop of it onto the middle of the CPU, then place the HS on it. I read somewhere that it is not recommended using something else to spread the TIM as this will create bubbles (tiny ones).
hope this help.
For thermal tape, I have no idea










Ok, I bought some new shin-etsu TIM and am gonna re-apply and re-seat my H50. But to remove the existing TIM should I remove the CPU from the socket? Will this delete or erase any of my settings. Is it as simple as just wiping off the old stuff?

Thanks


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nateobot*


Hey guys, I bought an open box version of this board from NewEgg. It came with everything except the disc and the manual







. I downloaded the manual from the support site, but do I need the disc for anything, or will Windows 7 install take care of me?


window 7 will take care of you.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Ok, I bought some new shin-etsu TIM and am gonna re-apply and re-seat my H50. But to remove the existing TIM should I remove the CPU from the socket? Will this delete or erase any of my settings. Is it as simple as just wiping off the old stuff?

Thanks


i don't know where you're getting that idea from, just take the cpu out and wipe with alcohol.


----------



## NemesisCavalry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
Ok, I bought some new shin-etsu TIM and am gonna re-apply and re-seat my H50. But to remove the existing TIM should I remove the CPU from the socket? Will this delete or erase any of my settings. Is it as simple as just wiping off the old stuff?

Thanks

as Kckyle said above. Just use alcohol, try not to use those types with color/disinfection/fragrant, just alcohol and pure water. Best type is 90% isopropyl. I cant find that type in my country


----------



## NemesisCavalry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
window 7 will take care of you.

Huh, I thought you still need to download the drivers for those devices on the motherboard.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


i don't know where you're getting that idea from, just take the cpu out and wipe with alcohol.


Yeah, I know it sounds silly. This is my first build so my knowledge about anything other than the power button is fairly limited up to this point. I wasn't aware you can just remove the CPU to clean it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NemesisCavalry*


Huh, I thought you still need to download the drivers for those devices on the motherboard.


Yes, I am pretty sure you still need to go to the Asus website and download what you need. The chipset driver and such. If you need a copy of the disc I can make one and mail it out to you if you like. Just pm me.


----------



## AK_Zeke

Well, I FINALLY got my new board in the mail, got it installed and everything up and running. So what's the problem? Same as quite a few others have had. The motherboard BIOS will only recognize 4GB of RAM, not the 6GB I installed. It's also seeing the RAM as Dual, not TRIPLE Channel as it should. Just got the RMA and the board ships back tomorrow for replacement. This SUCKS!!!

Aside from the RAM issue, the board seemed to run quite nice. It was fast and easy to setup. Didn't try any OC'ing yet. Will wait til I get a board that works properly.

Oh Welll


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


Well, I FINALLY got my new board in the mail, got it installed and everything up and running. So what's the problem? Same as quite a few others have had. The motherboard BIOS will only recognize 4GB of RAM, not the 6GB I installed. It's also seeing the RAM as Dual, not TRIPLE Channel as it should. Just got the RMA and the board ships back tomorrow for replacement. This SUCKS!!!

Aside from the RAM issue, the board seemed to run quite nice. It was fast and easy to setup. Didn't try any OC'ing yet. Will wait til I get a board that works properly.

Oh Welll


this is quite odd. perhaps that's why there has been a good amount of open box deals lol


----------



## zamdam

How do you guys know what to set these at? Is there a write up on it or something..

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[1000mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]


----------



## kw59

New OC'er here. I'm looking for any help or links for OCing my system. Tips specific to some of my components are much appreciated as well.

Here are the basics.

Coolermaster HAF932 tower
Asus P6X58D Premium mobo
XFX Black Edition 850W power supply
Intel Core i7 920 cpu
Noctua NH-D14 air cooler
12 GB OCZ Gold 1600MHz DDR3 CL 8-8-8-24 RAM (2GB sticks)
Intel X25 160 GB HD
1 TB Western Digital Caviar Black HD - 32 MB Cache, 7200 rpm
XFX Black Edition Radeon HD 5850 Video Card
Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit OS

It runs great and fast so far with no OC.

One friend helped me spec the system out and another in corporate computer sales helped with the cost so as I could afford it.









thx for any input.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiger* 
I understand. I mean, unless you are folding 24/7 then your chip will never see 90c again. Also, thanks a million for the stable settings at the start of the thread, they really helped.

I do have one question. Has anyone run into the situation where a 21 multiplier appears 200mhz off in windows? For example, if the bios shows 4.2 (21x200) then windows, everest, cpuid, etc all show 4ghz. It is not until I drop back to 20x210 do I see 4.2 in windows...









Xmisery, can you check what everest or cpuid is showing you when you run 4.2 @ 1.28v using 21x200? I am curious.

Hehe, like I said.. no worries man, just sharing my thoughts on the subject. If it weren't for the wife keeping the heater on in the house at ~25c and higher, I would be getting much lower temps. hehe

As for your question regarding the 21 multiplier, yeah I noticed that some apps will not show the 200mhz difference, while others did not. If I recall, 21x is technically the "turbo" multiplier, while 20x is the "normal/regular" multiplier, so some apps probably read it differently. I don't know too much more than that, since I haven't really dug too far into it. I also can't check what Everest says either for a few weeks, since my system is packed away in storage (im currently moving), but, hopefully someone else on here can validate that for you.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
Hmm... I'm actually a little glad you mentioned the H50. I know this is not a H50 thread but I know some with this mobo use it. What is the general guidelines for replacing the stock thermal compound with something better perhaps? Or is the stock compound adequate? My CPU seems to idle between 30-32c at a 4.20GHz OC and if a different thermal compound would help me lower those temps by even a few degrees I'd be willing to replace it. In fact I'm not sure when I installed the damn thing that I evenly distributed the stock compound properly. Now I'm all paranoid.

I would imagine you have to remove the the processor to clean it off, no? Can you just go ahead and do something like that without messing anything up? Keep in mind I'm a newb at this so the obvious doesn't really seem like the proper thing here.

Cheers,
Jim

What load temps do you get with it? It's tough to tell with just knowing the idle temps, but if it sits at 30c @ 4.2ghz, it sounds like its been applied fine. Actually, I would recommend you not change the TIM that it comes with, as it's Shin-Etsu, one of the best TIM's on the market right now. If you've already removed it and are re-applying the TIM however, then there are a few ways to apply it. Small pea-sized or rice-grain in the center and let the heatsink spread it out for you, or you can do 5 small dots (like on a dice) and use a business card (or something similar) to spread it thinly/evenly across the CPU. And depending on which TIM you're using, it may be easier/harder to apply it one way over the other. The easiest method is the small-pea sized dot in the middle however. Just make sure you get some ArctiClean (or some 90% or higher isopropyl alcohol) and get the old TIM off completely first before re-applying.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


Well, I FINALLY got my new board in the mail, got it installed and everything up and running. So what's the problem? Same as quite a few others have had. The motherboard BIOS will only recognize 4GB of RAM, not the 6GB I installed. It's also seeing the RAM as Dual, not TRIPLE Channel as it should. Just got the RMA and the board ships back tomorrow for replacement. This SUCKS!!!

Aside from the RAM issue, the board seemed to run quite nice. It was fast and easy to setup. Didn't try any OC'ing yet. Will wait til I get a board that works properly.

Oh Welll


A lot of the times what happens is people install the RAM in the wrong memory slots. If you have 3 sticks, make sure they are installed into the blue slots, should be A1/B1/C1 (if I recall).


----------



## zamdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


A lot of the times what happens is people install the RAM in the wrong memory slots. If you have 3 sticks, make sure they are installed into the blue slots, should be A1/B1/C1 (if I recall).


Yes.. the blue slots are correct for 3 sticks of mem..


----------



## maximus7651000

removed


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiger* 
Hmm... now I'm back at 4.2ghz using 21x200 fine after firing up my old settings.

Xmisery, I think it has to do with the settings you posted here. I had initially tried those and was running into the issue of 21x200 showing up as 4ghz in Windows. Can anyone confirm? I don't know exactly what I did to fix this but I can post my new settings in a bit.

I have the same settings as xmisery as far as overclock speed and vcore. I have the same issue of windows reporting 4GHz but cpuid, coretemp, and everest all show 4.2GHz 21x200.


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


that is a bit too much, imo, others might say different, there are two efficient method,

the rice method, put a small dot in the center and use the heatsink to smooth it out.

the X method. draw a x on the cpu and use the heatsink to smooth it out.


Thank you will re seat and report back when i get the time


----------



## Necrosys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


Well, I FINALLY got my new board in the mail, got it installed and everything up and running. So what's the problem? Same as quite a few others have had. The motherboard BIOS will only recognize 4GB of RAM, not the 6GB I installed. It's also seeing the RAM as Dual, not TRIPLE Channel as it should. Just got the RMA and the board ships back tomorrow for replacement. This SUCKS!!!

Aside from the RAM issue, the board seemed to run quite nice. It was fast and easy to setup. Didn't try any OC'ing yet. Will wait til I get a board that works properly.

Oh Welll


I feel your pain. I got mine last week set it up, only to find that 1 of the 3 memory sticks was bad. Failed every test and BSOD like crazy when I had it in. When I ran with just the other 2 was perfectly fine. That stick alone. Failure.

The RMA doesn't get to CA till next tuesday, then by the time I get the replacement it will be probably the week of the 28th.







I have a brand new computer sitting at home with no memory.

At least I got to use my computer for one day


----------



## Jamos169

High guys just to let you know i tried taking my oc a bit further from a bclk of 200 to 205,,,multi of 21, i got this to boot but i couldn't get it stable, then i had to go out so i left it, when i came back i decided i would carry on when i had more time so put it back down to 201 thinking to myself that it would be almost the same but it makes me feel like i had done something with my time, but no matter what i tried 201 wouldn't get past the windows load screen...are there any bclk's that i should no about to avoid or is this just weird? thanks jamie


----------



## BlackDragon24

^^^If you cannot get past the windows login and voltage isn't helping it, then that would suggest to me it is a clock skew adjustment or memory timing(s) somewhere that needs to be adjusted.

My guess is that you are really approaching the limit with that PSU as well given the components in your sig.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamos169* 
High guys just to let you know i tried taking my oc a bit further from a bclk of 200 to 205,,,multi of 21, i got this to boot but i couldn't get it stable, then i had to go out so i left it, when i came back i decided i would carry on when i had more time so put it back down to 201 thinking to myself that it would be almost the same but it makes me feel like i had done something with my time, but no matter what i tried 201 wouldn't get past the windows load screen...are there any bclk's that i should no about to avoid or is this just weird? thanks jamie

I couldn't get my 930 much past 4.2GHz either. It ran great with low Vcore to nearly 3.9GHz then hit a big wall. A large bump to 1.28125v was needed for 4GHz, and 1.3875v for 4.2GHz. Wasn't close to stable at 4.3GHz even at 1.425v and I didn't go beyond that - probably would need ~ 1.5v had I wanted to push it. This was all with HT on, by the way, and LLC enabled so actual Vcore at load was slightly higher than these values. Not much difference in freq with HT off, although temps were of course much lower.

I only played with one 930 but personally don't believe there is any difference between the 930 and recent vintages of 920, except for the 22x multiplier which tends to be less stable than 21x. From other reports, I doubt Intel made process improvements moving from the 920>930, and in fact has probably become more effective at removing the better CPUs for sale as higher priced parts. Meaning the chance of getting at a nice one at the 920/930/W3520 price point has considerably decreased.


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


^^^If you cannot get past the windows login and voltage isn't helping it, then that would suggest to me it is a clock skew adjustment or memory timing(s) somewhere that needs to be adjusted.

My guess is that you are really approaching the limit with that PSU as well given the components in your sig.


OH Doh yea you proabaly right i'm soooo thick, yea i put the other gpu in to bench with these new drivers on 3dmark, so very near the psu limit.
Yea thanks for that. sorry about my post


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


What load temps do you get with it? It's tough to tell with just knowing the idle temps, but if it sits at 30c @ 4.2ghz, it sounds like its been applied fine. Actually, I would recommend you not change the TIM that it comes with, as it's Shin-Etsu, one of the best TIM's on the market right now. If you've already removed it and are re-applying the TIM however, then there are a few ways to apply it. Small pea-sized or rice-grain in the center and let the heatsink spread it out for you, or you can do 5 small dots (like on a dice) and use a business card (or something similar) to spread it thinly/evenly across the CPU. And depending on which TIM you're using, it may be easier/harder to apply it one way over the other. The easiest method is the small-pea sized dot in the middle however. Just make sure you get some ArctiClean (or some 90% or higher isopropyl alcohol) and get the old TIM off completely first before re-applying.


to be honest I don't recall my load temps off hand. I did order some Shin-Etsu TIM and am gonna re-apply it for my own peace of mind. I will prolly use the pea size method as I have seen that suggestion a few times. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


A lot of the times what happens is people install the RAM in the wrong memory slots. If you have 3 sticks, make sure they are installed into the blue slots, should be A1/B1/C1 (if I recall).


I did. I had read through the entire user manual and this entire thread before ever getting the motherboard. And I had read on here somewhere that someone had that problem with the incorrect ports. Also, the manual clearly states that the blue ports are to be used if only 3 sticks are installed. My RAM was/is installed in the correct ports. I went so far as to swap the RAM around in all of the BLUE ports in every conceiveable <SP> configuration, all to no avail. No matter what I did, the mobo would only see 4GB. I called ASUS Technical Support and talked with a guy there and he recommened doing and RMA. The board ships back to Newegg this afternoon.


----------



## NemesisCavalry

So one of the RAM slot on this mobo has the tendency of DOA? please let me know, I'm going to get this in a few weeks


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NemesisCavalry*


So one of the RAM slot on this mobo has the tendency of DOA? please let me know, I'm going to get this in a few weeks


I believe so, yes. I'm not the first to have this problem and I'm quite sure others will have it to. Now the question is, what about the poor souls who are installing a 32-bit OS with only 4GB of RAM only to upgrade OS's down the road and try add more RAM. They are SCREWED. At that point, are they past the time to RMA the board? You would think that ASUS would THOUROUGHYLY test each and every board prior to shipping them out. Things like this tend to sully a reputation.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


OH Doh yea you proabaly right i'm soooo thick, yea i put the other gpu in to bench with these new drivers on 3dmark, so very near the psu limit.
Yea thanks for that. sorry about my post


No worries. Glad to help and glad you had your correct system info in your sig









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NemesisCavalry*


So one of the RAM slot on this mobo has the tendency of DOA? please let me know, I'm going to get this in a few weeks


I wouldn't worry. Compare reviews of this board to reviews of every other board out there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


I believe so, yes. I'm not the first to have this problem and I'm quite sure others will have it to. Now the question is, what about the poor souls who are installing a 32-bit OS with only 4GB of RAM only to upgrade OS's down the road and try add more RAM. They are SCREWED. At that point, are they past the time to RMA the board? You would think that ASUS would THOUROUGHYLY test each and every board prior to shipping them out. Things like this tend to sully a reputation.


Wouldn't most people be buying a triple channel 3 x 1 kit if they were using a 32-bit OS?

I understand the frustration, but it happens. You buy enough parts and eventually you get a bad part that needs replacement, especially when you are an early adopter.


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
No worries. Glad to help and glad you had your correct system info in your sig









I wouldn't worry. Compare reviews of this board to reviews of every other board out there.

Wouldn't most people be buying a triple channel 3 x 1 kit if they were using a 32-bit OS?

I understand the frustration, but it happens. You buy enough parts and eventually you get a bad part that needs replacement, especially when you are an early adopter.

Point very well taken and you are absolutely correct. I've built many computer over the years and you always have the chance of getting a flakey board. This isn't my first time and I'm sure it won't be the last, but this IS my first time building with an ASUS board and I was hoping everything would go perfect. Oh well, that's life. On this build so far, the case I purchased has been an issue and now the mobo. I should have done a little more research on the case. My bad. What can I say other than my LAST build was over 5 years ago and I'm a little behind the times. The lessons learned by other's is what makes this forum a God send. Without it and members like yourself and others builders like me would have a lot more issues to iron out on our own. Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## nateobot

Well if you see an open box on Newegg soon, be careful.







Guessing mine has a bad DIMM slot. Bought memory that was on the QVL (F3-12800CL8T-6GBPI)

Put all three sticks in the blue slots. BIOS showed 4 gigs memory on the System Configuration screen.

Removed the ram from slot C, BIOS showed 2 gigs of memory. If it were a memory problem, that would mean either the ram in slot A or B is bad.

Removed the ram from slot A, put the one from slot C in and the BIOS showed 2 gigs.

Removed the ram from slot B and put the old ram from Slot A, BIOS still showed 2 gigs.

So no matter the configuration, I can show 2 gigs of ram using two slots, and 4 gigs of ram using three slots.

I am guessing this is why the board was an Open Box deal in the first place.









Going to RMA it, unless someone thinks I might be missing something.


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nateobot*


Well if you see an open box on Newegg soon, be careful.







Guessing mine has a bad DIMM slot. Bought memory that was on the QVL (F3-12800CL8T-6GBPI)

Put all three sticks in the blue slots. BIOS showed 4 gigs memory on the System Configuration screen.

Removed the ram from slot C, BIOS showed 2 gigs of memory. If it were a memory problem, that would mean either the ram in slot A or B is bad.

Removed the ram from slot A, put the one from slot C in and the BIOS showed 2 gigs.

Removed the ram from slot B and put the old ram from Slot A, BIOS still showed 2 gigs.

So no matter the configuration, I can show 2 gigs of ram using two slots, and 4 gigs of ram using three slots.

I am guessing this is why the board was an Open Box deal in the first place.









Going to RMA it, unless someone thinks I might be missing something.


How can you tell it was an "Open Box" . Is it packaged differently? NEWBIE ??? I know.


----------



## nateobot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


How can you tell it was an "Open Box" . Is it packaged differently? NEWBIE ??? I know.


They are labeled as such. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813131614R


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nateobot*


They are labeled as such. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813131614R


Is the "packaging" physically labeled with a sticker or such as being opened? Other than just the labeling on the website.


----------



## Lrs3329

ok guys so my rig is finally finished enough that i can start installing and tweaking. this is the first build i have done in like 10 years and only my second build ever. i am going to fresh install windows 7 64 bit . what should i do next to test stability , make sure everything is running right or just tweak something to get an improvement out of it?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nateobot* 
Well if you see an open box on Newegg soon, be careful.







Guessing mine has a bad DIMM slot. Bought memory that was on the QVL (F3-12800CL8T-6GBPI)

Put all three sticks in the blue slots. BIOS showed 4 gigs memory on the System Configuration screen.

Removed the ram from slot C, BIOS showed 2 gigs of memory. If it were a memory problem, that would mean either the ram in slot A or B is bad.

Removed the ram from slot A, put the one from slot C in and the BIOS showed 2 gigs.

Removed the ram from slot B and put the old ram from Slot A, BIOS still showed 2 gigs.

So no matter the configuration, I can show 2 gigs of ram using two slots, and 4 gigs of ram using three slots.

I am guessing this is why the board was an Open Box deal in the first place.









Going to RMA it, unless someone thinks I might be missing something.

I lost a DIMM too with my P6X58D. The middle colored slot went dead and nothing I put there would register in the BIOS. With all 6GB the BIOS only read 4088 (4096 - 8MB for BIOS). Luckily while I was checking CPU pins (a known culprit) I dropped my light and smashed a bunch of them.







I'll be grabbing a new one tomorrow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
this is quite odd. perhaps that's why there has been a good amount of open box deals lol

Actually it's not that uncommon. There is actually a good amount of information out there regarding the dead DIMM slot. Google "4088MB Asus" or something similar.


----------



## Myrlin

I had to RMA one back to the Egg also. It was an open box. Same problem, only showing 4GB of the 6GB I had installed. I have bought 3 P6X58D's, 2 were fine, one was bad.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


I had to RMA one back to the Egg also. It was an open box. Same problem, only showing 4GB of the 6GB I had installed. I have bought 3 P6X58D's, 2 were fine, one was bad.


Not good. SUCH a good board but I'm on the fence whether to get another one....

Thing is there's really no "must have" board out there right now.


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


Is the "packaging" physically labeled with a sticker or such as being opened? Other than just the labeling on the website.


Mine had the motherboard only, wrapped in the Asus plastic cover and then in the white Asus small box. No labeling, no I/O cover plate, no cables, etc.. For me, I will never buy an open box motherboard again. The other two I bought have been flawless (retail, not open box).


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*


ok guys so my rig is finally finished enough that i can start installing and tweaking. this is the first build i have done in like 10 years and only my second build ever. i am going to fresh install windows 7 64 bit . what should i do next to test stability , make sure everything is running right or just tweak something to get an improvement out of it?


is it me or did anyone else notice that building a pc is alot less hassle than before, i remember reading the manual over and over just to plug in the front usb connector, now when i was building this i7 everything is labeled out for you.


----------



## Lrs3329

i dint have a problem connecting anything my pc is up and running. i just wanted to know thing i can do if any to check stability or to make it run better. i ran ibt on maximum and a it passed 20 times


----------



## ~LL~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*


i dint have a problem connecting anything my pc is up and running. i just wanted to know thing i can do if any to check stability or to make it run better. i ran ibt on maximum and a it passed 20 times










You need to get into your BIOS and turn speedstepping off. As you can see from your screen shot your CPU was running at 1.6GHz at the point you took your screen shot.

For a stable start point with your 930 chip why not begin with the settings of XMisery's at the start of this thread for the 4.0GHz 920.

What aftermarket cooling are you using on the chip or are you using the out of box cooler? If you are then maybe start out at 3.5GHz


----------



## Lrs3329

I'm using h50 push pull with cooler master r4's. Also I'm havin a problem viewing the bios. I have a old 37 inch Dell LCD1368 by 720 I think and half the bios screws gets cut off I can only see the right side of it. Also I'm not thinking of pushing this machine to hard is there a way to make the pc auto shut of if it's getting to hot


----------



## Gustave

Hello,

I just put together a new PC. Specs:

Mobo: Asus P6X58D Premium
CPU: Intel Core i7 980X
RAM: 12GB of Corsair memory (CMD12GX3M6A1600C8)
VGA: Club3D Radeon HD5970
Disk: 2x Corsair SSD's Reactor 120GB in RAID 0 for booting
OS: Windows 7 Ult. 64b

In the BIOS I choose the XMP profile. But before that (and after) the BIOS only recognises 4GB of RAM and not 12 GB.

Everest sees all six modules of 2GB but adds it up to 4GB as well. What do I do wrong?

Thanks for a reply.


----------



## Gustave

Hello,

I just put together a new PC. Specs:

Mobo: Asus P6X58D Premium
CPU: Intel Core i7 980X
RAM: 12GB of Corsair memory (CMD12GX3M6A1600C8)
VGA: Club3D Radeon HD5970
Disk: 2x Corsair SSD's Reactor 120GB in RAID 0 for booting
OS: Windows 7 Ult. 64b

In the BIOS I choose the XMP profile. But before that (and after) the BIOS only recognises 4GB of RAM and not 12 GB.

Everest sees all six modules of 2GB but adds it up to 4GB as well. What do I do wrong?

Thanks for a reply.


----------



## b0klau

Hey guys add me to the list whenever. I got my P6X58D today, here's my build log:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...build-log.html


----------



## AK_Zeke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gustave* 
Hello,

I just put together a new PC. Specs:

Mobo: Asus P6X58D Premium
CPU: Intel Core i7 980X
RAM: 12GB of Corsair memory (CMD12GX3M6A1600C8)
VGA: Club3D Radeon HD5970
Disk: 2x Corsair SSD's Reactor 120GB in RAID 0 for booting
OS: Windows 7 Ult. 64b

In the BIOS I choose the XMP profile. But before that (and after) the BIOS only recognises 4GB of RAM and not 12 GB.

Everest sees all six modules of 2GB but adds it up to 4GB as well. What do I do wrong?

Thanks for a reply.

Welcome to my world. I've been fighting that same problem for a week and a half. Finally, RMA'd the motherboard and shipped it back to Newegg for a replacement. This is happening, it seems quite regularly. Been quite a few that have have the same problems and has written of it in this thread. I installed 3 - 2GB sticks and the motherboard bios *AND* Windows 7 64bit would only see 4GB.







Good Luck....


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


Welcome to my world. I've been fighting that same problem for a week and a half. Finally, RMA'd the motherboard and shipped it back to Newegg for a replacement. This is happening, it seems quite regularly. Been quite a few that have have the same problems and has written of it in this thread. I installed 3 - 2GB sticks and the motherboard bios *AND* Windows 7 64bit would only see 4GB.







Good Luck....


I didn't actually have a problem getting my board to recognize the 6gb of RAM I installed. However, I've had trouble like crazy trying to have my system not BSOD because of memory issues.

I did just order another 6gb just to make sure my other slots work and the RAM is recognized. I should have done that in the first place but RAM is not cheap. Overall I think this board kicks ass though. I'm sure you will get a replacement that works properly and you will agree that it's great.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lrs3329* 
i dint have a problem connecting anything my pc is up and running. i just wanted to know thing i can do if any to check stability or to make it run better. i ran ibt on maximum and a it passed 20 times









you need to run ibt at 8 threads or it wont load the cpu 100%


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0klau*


Hey guys add me to the list whenever. I got my P6X58D today, here's my build log:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...build-log.html


done


----------



## Lrs3329

ok did that







now what ?


----------



## kckyle

now you wait til dec 2010


----------



## buffalofloyd

Just received the extra 6GB of RAM I ordered and all is fine here. My board sees all of it.

After installation of my extra 6GB of RAM my computer just went to BSOD until I set my RAM timings to auto. When adding more RAM is it usually the case that you need to add more QPI or something? If I leave my settings 8-8-8-24-1N (1.26250v) I originally had for my original 6GB it just blue screens on me. I seem to be slightly stable now if I bump my QPI to 1.26875v and set my timings to 8-8-8-24. In stead of manually setting to 1N I just left that setting on auto. I still have more testing to do to see if I'm stable... I doubt it. I'm ready to just leave all RAM settings on auto cause I have no idea what the hell I'm doing


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Just received the extra 6GB of RAM I ordered and all is fine here. My board sees all of it.

After installation of my extra 6GB of RAM my computer just went to BSOD until I set my RAM timings to auto. When adding more RAM is it usually the case that you need to add more QPI or something? If I leave my settings 8-8-8-24-1N (1.26250v) I originally had for my original 6GB it just blue screens on me. I seem to be slightly stable now if I bump my QPI to 1.26875v and set my timings to 8-8-8-24. In stead of manually setting to 1N I just left that setting on auto. I still have more testing to do to see if I'm stable... I doubt it. I'm ready to just leave all RAM settings on auto cause I have no idea what the hell I'm doing










I think I have the same RAM as you, but only 6GB. I am interested in the answer also, but I doubt it is normally the case that one must up the QPI when adding additional RAM. My timings are 8-8-8-24-2N, QPI 1.26875.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


I think I have the same RAM as you, but only 6GB. I am interested in the answer also, but I doubt it is normally the case that one must up the QPI when adding additional RAM. My timings are 8-8-8-24-2N, QPI 1.26875.


We have almost an identical setup so I would be interested to see how your progress comes along. I tell ya, I had to disconnect the front LED's on the HAF 932 cause they are so damn bright! When I went to sleep at night it was like a strobe light show in my room hehe. I did try the same settings as you with the 12GB I have 8-8-8-24-2N and crapped out on a IBT test. I've been using Prime95, IBT, and LinX to test so far.


----------



## Deepfreezed

I am thinking about OC my system. Currently trying to get the lowest CPU temps with default settings.

Question:
I selected XMP profile #1 and it set my QPI to 1.35. Memory is at 1.64 and everything else is default. Can I go lower QPI without effecting stability? Will it improve my temps?

Reading the thread, seems like other members have temps around 30 -35 at idle. ambient is about 25.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*


ok did that







now what ?


lmao i just noticed your at stock speeds









oc it now


----------



## BlackDragon24

Hey guys.

Time to rethink things a bit for me. I have been trying to get 21 x 205 stable for the past few days and thought I finally got it stable yesterday. Passed Linx and everything. Then a friend of mine suggested running OCCT, a program I haven't used on the X58 platform much because it never seemed to be as useful as prime and Linx. Well, welcome back OCCT. It kicks my systems ass and pretty much has rendered all my previous OC settings obsolete. I tried running my 21 x 200 settings at 1600 (settings in my sig) and it BSOD'd on me about 45min in.

So, OCCT now seems to be the ***** on my system. I can run Linx at 21 x 205 with only 1.275 QPI but I need 1.300 to run OCCT. And that's only for an hour. I'm afraid to run it for 5-6 hours at this point.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Lrs3329

Well I do want to but I have no clue on what I'm doing or where to begin it amazing I put this thing together lol


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*


Well I do want to but I have no clue on what I'm doing or where to begin it amazing I put this thing together lol


You sound exactly like me. I don't really know what I'm doing when it comes to OC'ing so I basically just used xmiserys setting on the first page of this thread for the OC I wanted. It has been a struggle to say the least. I may have seen 150 BSOD already. It's been almost a month for me since I put this thing together and I'm not really stable yet.


----------



## lindyhopper

I wanted to add a data point for those trying out the P6X58D with an i7 930. I haven't overclocked for years, so I had to do some research and trials to get something going. Here's what I've got so far.

*Lesson #1 - DO NOT USE CPU RATIO 22* (or any even # for that matter)

In my naivete, I figured I should target my OC to the highest CPU ratio first. Mostly following 920 guides, I figured 22 would be better than 21 (the max for 920). Big mistake. It would consistently BSOD for any BCLK over 175. Do yourself a favor and use 21 like all the 920 owners.

So basically, near as I can tell, the 930 is basically a 920 with a higher stock speed, no real advantage for OC yet in my experience. YMMV.

Following the numbers posted by xmisery, I was able to get a so-far-stable (still testing) OC to 4.2ghz w/o HT on air at 70c load. I also tested xmisery's 4ghz set of tunings, below is a list of some relevant results:

*4.2ghz w/o HT*
- 280 watts at the wall, Prime95 full load (full system)
- 71c peak temp
- Settings xmisery's 4.2ghz template (only modification was my ram voltage, 1.5)

*4.0ghz w/o HT*
- 263 watts at the wall, Prime95 full load (full system)
- 64c peak temp
- Settings xmisery's 4.0ghz template (only modification was my ram voltage, 1.5)

*2.8ghz w/o HT (No OC, for reference)*
- 235 watts at the wall, Prime95 full load (full system)
- 60c peak temp
- Stock (with XMP profile for my ram)

I might push it further, but I really don't want to draw too much more power or push more heat. Likely I will just try to tighten down my power draw a bit.

My rig is outlined below, and as near as I can tell (and I did a fair bit of homework) these parts should be pretty close to best-in-class.

Here's some additional resources I used that might be helpful to first-timers.

Bit Tech's 920 OC guide
A decent explanation of what settings do what.
Another I7 overclock guide, with some useful info on debugging BSOD errors
Maximum PC's I7 overclock guide

I hope this datapoint helps. Will update later with more, particularly if I end up deviating from xmisery's template settings.

Cheers


----------



## Jamos169

Guys...this is what u guys will all call a stupid question but out of the bios settign which ones effect cpu temp? i know vcore does but any others?...since this nice weather one of my cores hit 87*c! so i need to change some thing! thanks jamie


----------



## Lrs3329

also is it possible to raid 5 3 drives without losing the info i have on one drives its like 1tera of data. im gonna try xmiserys ocing guide after im done raiding these drives.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*


also is it possible to raid 5 3 drives without losing the info i have on one drives its like 1tera of data. im gonna try xmiserys ocing guide after im done raiding these drives.


any HD you RAID it will lose the data thats why i did RAID 0 with two 1.5TB cuz i had one that was almost full


----------



## Lrs3329

I have 3 1 Tera drives . Can you add a drive to an raid ?


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


Guys...this is what u guys will all call a stupid question but out of the bios settign which ones effect cpu temp? i know vcore does but any others?...since this nice weather one of my cores hit 87*c! so i need to change some thing! thanks jamie


Few options:
1) Improve case cooling (since you're cooler is OK anyways)
2) disable HT
3) try find your chip's own "sweetspot", such an overclock where voltage could be < 1.3 and still good performance. Perhaps 4.1 will allow you that or 4.0...
For me 4.2 is ideal, 1.28, I could go 4.3 or 4.4 but it didn't make sense as I had to pump some serious volts, so 4.2 was ideal for me, find best for you.

Anyways look at the temp at CPU sensor, Intel spec says 67 (or so) is OK, obviously cores will be more but as long as you keep < 67 you're OK and it shouldn't affect chip's life...


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*


I have 3 1 Tera drives . Can you add a drive to an raid ?


when you do RAID it deletes everything on the hard drive


----------



## Lrs3329

That sucks guess il only raid 2 of them and reistall os there and use third for storage. What's my best option win 2 Tera drives for os raid ?


----------



## FuriousReload

Add me into the club, I have had my P6X58D for a month and a half now and im sticking with it for my sig rig, i love it.

P.S. im running 4.0 GHz stable with HT on

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1072349


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lrs3329* 
That sucks guess il only raid 2 of them and reistall os there and use third for storage. What's my best option win 2 Tera drives for os raid ?

should be able to raid o 2tb and just partition when installing


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
Just received the extra 6GB of RAM I ordered and all is fine here. My board sees all of it.

After installation of my extra 6GB of RAM my computer just went to BSOD until I set my RAM timings to auto. When adding more RAM is it usually the case that you need to add more QPI or something? If I leave my settings 8-8-8-24-1N (1.26250v) I originally had for my original 6GB it just blue screens on me. I seem to be slightly stable now if I bump my QPI to 1.26875v and set my timings to 8-8-8-24. In stead of manually setting to 1N I just left that setting on auto. I still have more testing to do to see if I'm stable... I doubt it. I'm ready to just leave all RAM settings on auto cause I have no idea what the hell I'm doing









I think I have the same RAM as you. I was able to tighten up the timings a bit, you may be able to do the same. Try 7-8-7-20-1N.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lrs3329* 
That sucks guess il only raid 2 of them and reistall os there and use third for storage. What's my best option win 2 Tera drives for os raid ?

It depends on what you're looking to get out of your RAID. RAID0 will be slightly faster in the performance arena giving you ~2TB of total disk capacity, but you have no redundancy; 1 drive fails, you lose everything. With RAID1, you get slightly slower performance than RAID0, approximately ~1TB of total disk capacity, however, you are now mirroring your drives providing you with some redundancy; 1 drive fails, you can still recover your files.

I have 3 1TB drives, I ended up making them into a RAID5 array, using it for storage/backup/music/movies/etc. and have an SSD drive as my main OS drive which is stupid fast and I couldn't be happier. It might be something you may want to consider.


----------



## level3tjg

for all you guys having trouble with some of your memory being recognized... take a look at this forum post. This is an issue for the Rampage II but it may affect the P6X58D as well... just something to check out if you're out of ideas.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...i-extreme.html


----------



## b0klau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *level3tjg* 
for all you guys having trouble with some of your memory being recognized... take a look at this forum post. This is an issue for the Rampage II but it may affect the P6X58D as well... just something to check out if you're out of ideas.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...i-extreme.html

Wow.. I was just about to RMA this board. This happened 10 minutes ago, I came to this thread about to say I'm going to RMA it and I see your post lol. I just wiggled the ven-x a bit and it worked. I'm going to install some rubber washers when my new PSU comes in. Thanks dude.


----------



## shadowmilo

Hey guys, im buying a really good PC, and im getting this board. Judging by all the PC specs most of you have, im thinking this RAM will work (without taking into consideration the MemOK) but i just want to check first.

Will this RAM work? http://www.stonebridgecomputing.com....8c073abd84c30e

Please respond ASAP, state if it works without MemOK, or if i have to use MemOK to use it.

Thanks guys, LOOKING SO FORWARD TO THIS AWESOME PC!!


----------



## b0klau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadowmilo*


Hey guys, im buying a really good PC, and im getting this board. Judging by all the PC specs most of you have, im thinking this RAM will work (without taking into consideration the MemOK) but i just want to check first.

Will this RAM work? http://www.stonebridgecomputing.com....8c073abd84c30e

Please respond ASAP, state if it works without MemOK, or if i have to use MemOK to use it.

Thanks guys, LOOKING SO FORWARD TO THIS AWESOME PC!!


I'm pretty sure it will work, my ram wasn't on the memory compatibility list and it works fine. You should get the ones with the blue heatsinks







just my personal opinion.


----------



## level3tjg

yeah, that ram will work, but I hope you arent buying from there... newegg has them for ALOT cheaper.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...G6GX3M3A1600C7


----------



## Jamos169

Guys another stupid question, on our board whats the vtt called?


----------



## shadowmilo

Quote:

I'm pretty sure it will work, my ram wasn't on the memory compatibility list and it works fine. You should get the ones with the blue heatsinks just my personal opinion.
Yes i would prefer the blue ones too but i would hardly see them under the RAM fan anyway, plus thats the cheapest i can get the RAM for, so red will do nicely, besides my graphics card is red also. 5870 XFX, woohoo.

Quote:

yeah, that ram will work, but I hope you arent buying from there... newegg has them for ALOT cheaper.
Yeah i know, but im AUS, so i cant order from there, our dollar is stronger then yours, so this is the cheapest i can get it. :/

IM SO EXCITED ILL BE RUNNING:

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit DVD - OEM
XFX ATI HD5870 PCI-E 2.0, 1GB, DDR5, 256bit, DVI-DL, HDMI, Fan (HD-587A-ZNE9)
Corsair TX-950 ATX Power Supply
Antec Nine Hundred Two - Black Ultimate ATX Gaming Case
Razer DeathAdder V2 `Blue` Precision Gaming Mouse
Razer Lycosa Gaming Keyboard
LG GH22NS50 SATA DVD Re-Writer (22x - Black)
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM 32MB SATA 3Gbs
Asus P6X58D-PREMIUM Intel Mainboard - 6x DDR3 / 6x Sata Raid / Dual Gigabit Lan / LGA 1366
Intel Core i7-920 / 2.66GHz / 8MB Cache / LGA1366
Cogage Arrow heatsink
And that ram.

On my bday ITS GOING TO BE SSWWEEEETTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## sarsonm

Please please please ,,, can anyone confirm this problem,,, P6X58D and g.skill perfect storm F3-16000CL8T-6GBPS NOT COMPATIBLE I just can not get it to work,,,


----------



## hollywood406

What are your system specs? I see that you have your i7 to ghz, what Bclk and memory Multi? I personally haven't run that particular memory but I do run G.Skill F3-10666CL9-4GBNQ in my MSI X58 Pro at 3.97ghz without trouble.


----------



## Revy106

Hey guys having a bit of trouble here my pc has been running stable and fine for about 3-4 weeks and recently well in the past 2 weeks or so my system has been really unstable over very odd things, for instance if im watching anime or something and skip ahead or skip back, and do such 5 or so times the pc freezes and stutters the sound 100000 times a sec forcing me to have to restart very rarely does it in game but when it does its not a heat issue so I'm really not sure what It could be settings I'm using

Quote:



Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.28750]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.88]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.24375]
IOH Voltage............................[1.20]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


Event ID: 41 Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical Source: Kernel-Power

- System

- Provider

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 
[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}

EventID 41

Version 2

Level 1

Task 63

Opcode 0

Keywords 0x8000000000000002

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2010-03-22T19:39:38.161211700Z

EventRecordID 3472

Correlation

- Execution

[ ProcessID] 4 
[ ThreadID] 8

Channel System

Computer Revy-PC

- Security

[ UserID] S-1-5-18

- EventData

BugcheckCode 0 
BugcheckParameter1 0x0 
BugcheckParameter2 0x0 
BugcheckParameter3 0x0 
BugcheckParameter4 0x0 
SleepInProgress false 
PowerButtonTimestamp 0

The Error: Session "Microsoft-Windows-Setup" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D
The Warnings: The driver \\Driver\\WUDFRd failed to load for the device Root\\SIDESHOW\\0000.
The driver \\Driver\\WUDFRd failed to load for the device Root\\SIDESHOW\\0001.
Another Error: Audit events have been dropped by the transport. 0

All of these come with the freeze/lock up theres no actual BSOD but it just locks up just as harsh forcing it into a restart

please help me !


----------



## kiger

@Revy106

A bad overclock does not always result in a BSOD. How long did you run Prime95 to ensure those settings were stable? Try it for at least 10 hours to be sure. In the event it is not your settings, have you installed anything recently? That could be the cause.

Finally, that voltage seems awfully low for 4.2ghz w/HT enabled. Maybe you forgot to disable it or selected the wrong settings because the voltage that xmisery specified for that clock speed with hyperthreading enabled was 1.31875.


----------



## kiger

I was having some trouble with Xmisery's settings for 4.4ghz w/HT off probably due to the BLCK increase. However I am having great luck with his settings for 4.2ghz w/HT on.

Here is a screen of 4.2ghz w/HT on after running prime for a little over an hour. I'm going to keep it running overnight and see how I fare. Check out those temps!


----------



## buffalofloyd

hmm... having issues with my XFX 5870. In the process of trying to RMA it. Anyone here have any horizontal problems with theirs? Basically during cut scenes in games and movies and specially benchmarking it's very noticeable. One part of the screen is not syncing up with the other causing it to stutter and not look fluid. I have the latest drivers and have tried turnung on and off vsync. Any ideas?

I know this isn't a VGA thread but I see some on here have the same card and mobo as me so I was just curious if anyone else has had similar issues.

Jim


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I think I have the same RAM as you. I was able to tighten up the timings a bit, you may be able to do the same. Try 7-8-7-20-1N.

Hey X, yeah I pm'd you about this. I was very unsuccessful at getting those timings at your 4.20GHz profile. Even if I bump the QPI a little it just BSOD on me repeatedly. I gave up on trying to adjust the ram. It's on 8-8-8-24-auto and that's where it shall stay until maybe I become more knowledgeable in this area or my computer has a meltdown.

I've tested with Prime95 (blend, 8 hours) and passed, LinX (problem size 25854, 20 passes) and passed, Intel Burn Test (failed) and OCCT (failed) at my current settings. Yet, I have not received any BSOD. So, for me that means I'm stable enough.

Curious though, since you use the same cooler as me. Have you tried using the H50 as outtake by any chance? Did you notice a difference? I have just recently tried this and I think my CPU idle temp according to PC Probe II is around 1-3 degrees hotter... around 30-33c. I've seen most on the H50 thread say they prefer to have the H50 as outtake since the way Corsair recommends you end up blowing cool air in from outside over the hot rad causing condensation. Condensation = bad


----------



## Lrs3329

so someone put this in english for me are my temps good ?


----------



## Deepfreezed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK_Zeke*


Well, I FINALLY got my new board in the mail, got it installed and everything up and running. So what's the problem? Same as quite a few others have had. The motherboard BIOS will only recognize 4GB of RAM, not the 6GB I installed. It's also seeing the RAM as Dual, not TRIPLE Channel as it should. Just got the RMA and the board ships back tomorrow for replacement. This SUCKS!!!

Aside from the RAM issue, the board seemed to run quite nice. It was fast and easy to setup. Didn't try any OC'ing yet. Will wait til I get a board that works properly.

Oh Welll


It's the OCZ memory. Ever ventured in to ASUS or OCZ forums? I read lots of similar issues with OCZ and G.SKILL memory. So paid little bit more and went with CORSAIR.


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deepfreezed*


It's the OCZ memory. Ever ventured in to ASUS or OCZ forums? I read lots of similar issues with OCZ and G.SKILL memory. So paid little bit more and went with CORSAIR.


Mine would not recognize OCZ or Corsair at 6gb, only 4GB.


----------



## Deepfreezed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


Mine would not recognize OCZ or Corsair at 6gb, only 4GB.


They also talked about bent M/B because of heavy coolers or over-tightening cooler screws. Memory is very tricky, my previous build had bad memory...


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


hmm... having issues with my XFX 5870. In the process of trying to RMA it. Anyone here have any horizontal problems with theirs? Basically during cut scenes in games and movies and specially benchmarking it's very noticeable. One part of the screen is not syncing up with the other causing it to stutter and not look fluid. I have the latest drivers and have tried turnung on and off vsync. Any ideas?

I know this isn't a VGA thread but I see some on here have the same card and mobo as me so I was just curious if anyone else has had similar issues.

Jim


I have the same video card as you, and, of course, the same mobo and I am not having any problems.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
I have the same video card as you, and, of course, the same mobo and I am not having any problems.

Yes, your setup is almost identical to mine. So, do you have the game Crysis or Crysis Warhead? Have you played it on your new system yet? I only ask so maybe you could just do a little 30 second test for me.

Right when you start either game there is a ring that appears with 6 red lights around it. Then it emits a while halo of light. That is when I really notice the horizontal artifacting the most and you can see the distortion. This of course happens many other times too but I can replicate it every time using this little test. It looks awful of course and has me quite distressed. I am trying to get a replacement card through XFX or Tiger Direct but I am getting the usual "you have to call this number and go here and email this person and blah blah blah".

So, I have submitted my problem to the XFX website and it is supposedly "with a technician" and I am waiting to hear a response. I should have gone with the Asus 5870 me thinks.


----------



## bulmug

any one know how to turn off the cpu fan error so i dont have to press f1 when i restart my computer


----------



## kiger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*









so someone put this in english for me are my temps good ?


Yeah, those are great temps with the H50 and 4.0 w/HT. Surprising actually.


----------



## Lrs3329

my h50 is front mounted on my haf 932 it goes push pull with shrouds on either side of the rad. using r4s have all fans running at max. i dobt ill ever be pusing my pc that hard except maybe a game or 2 so these temps are good glad to here it thanks xmiseryfor the settings and advice, and looser 101 for h50 front mounted mod.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


I have the same video card as you, and, of course, the same mobo and I am not having any problems.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Yes, your setup is almost identical to mine. So, do you have the game Crysis or Crysis Warhead? Have you played it on your new system yet? I only ask so maybe you could just do a little 30 second test for me.

Right when you start either game there is a ring that appears with 6 red lights around it. Then it emits a while halo of light. That is when I really notice the horizontal artifacting the most and you can see the distortion. This of course happens many other times too but I can replicate it every time using this little test. It looks awful of course and has me quite distressed. I am trying to get a replacement card through XFX or Tiger Direct but I am getting the usual "you have to call this number and go here and email this person and blah blah blah".

So, I have submitted my problem to the XFX website and it is supposedly "with a technician" and I am waiting to hear a response. I should have gone with the Asus 5870 me thinks.


LOL, pics please!!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bulmug*


any one know how to turn off the cpu fan error so i dont have to press f1 when i restart my computer


cpu fan error?


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


LOL, pics please!!


Mine is on page 110, #1096


----------



## buffalofloyd

Here are some pics of mine. Nothing too exciting to look at except the bad cable management skills I have. Hey... don't laugh


----------



## bulmug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
cpu fan error?

yea i have fan controllers so no fans plugged in to the mobo so when i restart or turn on my comp it says CPU fan Error press f1 to continue


----------



## buffalofloyd

For those of you who might be interested here are a few awful pics I took of the gfx issues I'm having. If you look closely at the pics you will see the horizontal artifacts I'm talking about.

The first pic it runs across the top third of the screen. The second pic it's on the bottom third. The 3rd pic I think it's obvious and on the 4th it runs across the guys nose. It's not always there but when there is lots of movement and bright scenes it becomes very prevalent.


----------



## shadowmilo

GUYS IM ORDERING MY STUFF TONIGHT IM SO EXCITED, well, in an hour ill be ordering, BUT WHAT CPU COOLING DO YOU THINK I SHOULD GET?? CORSAIR H50, V8, OR COGAGE ARROW?????

Please answer ASAP, i need to know!!!









Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit DVD - OEM
XFX ATI HD5870 PCI-E 2.0, 1GB, DDR5, 256bit, DVI-DL, HDMI, Fan (HD-587A-ZNE9)
Corsair TX-950 ATX Power Supply
Antec Nine Hundred Two - Black Ultimate ATX Gaming Case
Razer DeathAdder V2 `Blue` Precision Gaming Mouse
Razer Lycosa Gaming Keyboard
LG GH22NS50 SATA DVD Re-Writer (22x - Black)
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM 32MB SATA 3Gbs
Asus P6X58D-PREMIUM Intel Mainboard - 6x DDR3 / 6x Sata Raid / Dual Gigabit Lan / LGA 1366
Intel Core i7-920 / 2.66GHz / 8MB Cache / LGA1366
Cogage Arrow heatsink
6GB CL7 Corsair Dominator GT ram + fan

Sorry, ill add:

Cogage Arrow
Corsair h50
CM V8
Megahelms

WHICH ONE? I WANT GOOD TEMPS!!


----------



## Widowmker

Hey Bulmug - To fix Cpu Fan Error - In bios go to "Hardware Monitor", highlight "Cpu Fan" and choose "Ignore".


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadowmilo*


GUYS IM ORDERING MY STUFF TONIGHT IM SO EXCITED, well, in an hour ill be ordering, BUT WHAT CPU COOLING DO YOU THINK I SHOULD GET?? CORSAIR H50, V8, OR COGAGE ARROW?????

Please answer ASAP, i need to know!!!









Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit DVD - OEM
XFX ATI HD5870 PCI-E 2.0, 1GB, DDR5, 256bit, DVI-DL, HDMI, Fan (HD-587A-ZNE9)
Corsair TX-950 ATX Power Supply
Antec Nine Hundred Two - Black Ultimate ATX Gaming Case
Razer DeathAdder V2 `Blue` Precision Gaming Mouse
Razer Lycosa Gaming Keyboard
LG GH22NS50 SATA DVD Re-Writer (22x - Black)
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM 32MB SATA 3Gbs
Asus P6X58D-PREMIUM Intel Mainboard - 6x DDR3 / 6x Sata Raid / Dual Gigabit Lan / LGA 1366
Intel Core i7-920 / 2.66GHz / 8MB Cache / LGA1366
Cogage Arrow heatsink
6GB CL7 Corsair Dominator GT ram + fan

Sorry, ill add:

Cogage Arrow
Corsair h50
CM V8
Megahelms

WHICH ONE? I WANT GOOD TEMPS!!


the h50 and megahalem. or the venomous-x, i would personally go for the h50, saves you alot of space. btw, why such big psu, 850 is more than enough for cf 5870.


----------



## arking

I got this motherbaord too ! OC'ed i7 920 to 4.0 GHz too! Please sign me on the list!


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


Nothing special, but it's mine.










I know it was a while ago but what is your vcore and you temps please as i have the same cooler and same overclock and under load i'm in the low 80's.... i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong!


----------



## perkeo

I have an ASUS P6X58D Premium using TR3Z6G1600C8D (6GB). It will OC my i7 930 at 4.00 Ghz with VCore 1.34 stable for hours on end using Prime95. The memory runs at 1527Mhz with timings 8-8-8-24 CR1 DRAM:FSB Ratio 4:1. I don't seem to be able to reach any other OC past 4.0Ghz stable with these memory modules and the system crashes within the first 15 mins of Prime95. I have tried everything but I cannot seem to be able to go past 4.0 Ghz stable (to stand Prime95 testing for more than 15 mins). Has anyone been able to get to higher OC's using this configuration? My PSU is a Corsair HX850W and my Video Card is a Radeon HD5770 Vapor-X. Cooling: Corsair H50, and my temperature readings @ 4.0Ghz and VCore 1.34v are 36 degree C idle and 75 degrees C load (running Prime95 for several hours).

My figures in Turbo V:
BCLK Frequency: 191Mhz (x Multipler 21 = 4.00 Ghz)
CPU Voltage: 1.35v
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.66v
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.25v
CPU PLL: 1.80v
ICH PCIE: 1.5v
IOH PCIE: 1.50v
ICH: 1.1v
IOH: 1.1v


----------



## BlackDragon24

I doubt its the memory. That is good memory that should go up to 1600 and beyond.

My guess would be QPI voltage or vcore.

What type of errors are you getting at higher speeds? BSOD's? What kinds of BSOD's? As much info as possible.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmug* 
yea i have fan controllers so no fans plugged in to the mobo so when i restart or turn on my comp it says CPU fan Error press f1 to continue

i think you can place a dummy jumper on the pin and trick the bios to think you have the cpu fan connected.


----------



## ck.2323

So I just bought this mobo and am so excited







and also got 12gb of this...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303

can anybody confirm if this memory and size works?


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *perkeo*


I have an ASUS P6X58D Premium using TR3Z6G1600C8D (6GB). It will OC my i7 930 at 4.00 Ghz with VCore 1.34 stable for hours on end using Prime95. The memory runs at 1527Mhz with timings 8-8-8-24 CR1 DRAM:FSB Ratio 4:1. I don't seem to be able to reach any other OC past 4.0Ghz stable with these memory modules and the system crashes within the first 15 mins of Prime95. I have tried everything but I cannot seem to be able to go past 4.0 Ghz stable (to stand Prime95 testing for more than 15 mins). Has anyone been able to get to higher OC's using this configuration? My PSU is a Corsair HX850W and my Video Card is a Radeon HD5770 Vapor-X. Cooling: Corsair H50, and my temperature readings @ 4.0Ghz and VCore 1.34v are 36 degree C idle and 75 degrees C load (running Prime95 for several hours).

My figures in Turbo V:
BCLK Frequency: 191Mhz (x Multipler 21 = 4.00 Ghz)
CPU Voltage: 1.35v
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.66v
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.25v
CPU PLL: 1.80v
ICH PCIE: 1.5v
IOH PCIE: 1.50v
ICH: 1.1v
IOH: 1.1v



try
ICH: 1.2v up to 1.4v
IOH: 1.2v up to 1.4v


----------



## Lrs3329

anyone running this memoryhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145253 i dont think im running it right


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
Hey X, yeah I pm'd you about this. I was very unsuccessful at getting those timings at your 4.20GHz profile. Even if I bump the QPI a little it just BSOD on me repeatedly. I gave up on trying to adjust the ram. It's on 8-8-8-24-auto and that's where it shall stay until maybe I become more knowledgeable in this area or my computer has a meltdown.

I've tested with Prime95 (blend, 8 hours) and passed, LinX (problem size 25854, 20 passes) and passed, Intel Burn Test (failed) and OCCT (failed) at my current settings. Yet, I have not received any BSOD. So, for me that means I'm stable enough.

Curious though, since you use the same cooler as me. Have you tried using the H50 as outtake by any chance? Did you notice a difference? I have just recently tried this and I think my CPU idle temp according to PC Probe II is around 1-3 degrees hotter... around 30-33c. I've seen most on the H50 thread say they prefer to have the H50 as outtake since the way Corsair recommends you end up blowing cool air in from outside over the hot rad causing condensation. Condensation = bad









Yeah, I currently have my H50 set as intake, but, I've tried it as exhaust prior. For me, I noticed a slight drop in CPU temps by 1-2c as intake, but, it supposedly warms up the components inside the case a little bit. Alternatively, having it as exhaust, the CPU temps went up 1-2c, but the components inside dropped in temp a bit. It's tough to say which way is best, as it depends on your case, the airflow and fans being used.


----------



## sarsonm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
What are your system specs? I see that you have your i7 to ghz, what Bclk and memory Multi? I personally haven't run that particular memory but I do run G.Skill F3-10666CL9-4GBNQ in my MSI X58 Pro at 3.97ghz without trouble.


If I don't mess whit my memory (and let it run on auto,,,)every thing is stabile soon as I start pushing it over 1600mhz it starts crashing,and if I want to run them on factory 8.8.8.21 at 2000mhz I need to push QPI over 1.33++ I don't know if that is smart to do,,,here are my settings based on a post I found earlier ,, this is not exactly what I have but it is basically it,, whit some minor adjustments in voltage to get it running stabile

I would really be grateful if somebody could confirm that this memory works whit this board ,,,, (P6X58D whit G.SKILL perfect storm PC31600 ddr3-2000mhz 8.8.8.21 1.65v F3-16000CL8T-6GBPS)cos I cant get it to work
,,,,,, come on guys,,, somebody must have bought it or at least tried it


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.22500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


I know it was a while ago but what is your vcore and you temps please as i have the same cooler and same overclock and under load i'm in the low 80's.... i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong!


My CPU Voltage Control settings in BIOS are set to Offset at .13750v. CPU-Z showing 1.352V at 100% load. My highest temps while running LinX is 78Â°c (20 passes, 25854 problem size, 5120MB). I wasn't so lucky in the CPU lottery but I am extremely happy with my setup. By the way, on my other build for my spouse, the CPU heatspreader was horribly uneven! I should have taken before and after pics. CPU temps dropped 5Â°c after lapping.


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamos169* 
try
ICH: 1.2v up to 1.4v
IOH: 1.2v up to 1.4v

Have you found ICH/IOH voltages to make much difference ? At one point I was able to reduce Vcore by one notch (0.0065v) by increasing IOH from 1.1 to 1.2 with LLC enabled, or 1.12 with LLC disabled. Other than that, these values haven't seemed to affect stability.

Why would ICH voltage affect overclocking ? The southbridge (ICH11R) is pretty far removed from the DRAM, QPI, uncore, core, etc. The little I've played with ICH, it didn't increase stability.

Generally I haven't found much in the way of extra stability with adjustment of diff amplitude, clock skews, CPU PLL, ICH, or IOH. I think these voltages are already somewhat increased over Intel spec at default/auto levels. Even at higher overclocks, Auto settings don't seem to increase them any more. QPI/DRAM and Vcore are another story on Auto..


----------



## Delirious

I think I've gone as far as I can go with this chip. The best it could do was 3.9 with HT off and 1.29v. I've tried everything I can think off to hit 4.0 with HT off and it just wont stabilize not even with 1.375v which I don't want to use for my daily. I thought D0 were supposed to be better than this.







Stepping is 3944A778 SLBEJ if anyone is interested.

Current settings for 3.6 with HT on runs linx max mem 50 passes.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[18.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3200MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]
CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.27500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
IOH Voltage............................[1.2]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]
C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## zamdam

Is there a way to stop the memory check at the beginning of post? You know, the one that takes an eternity..


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delirious*


I think I've gone as far as I can go with this chip. The best it could do was 3.9 with HT off and 1.29v. I've tried everything I can think off to hit 4.0 with HT off and it just wont stabilize not even with 1.375v which I don't want to use for my daily. I thought D0 were supposed to be better than this.







Stepping is 3944A778 SLBEJ if anyone is interested.

Current settings for 3.6 with HT on runs linx max mem 50 passes.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[18.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3200MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]
CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.27500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
IOH Voltage............................[1.2]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]
C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


Up your multi to 21 and drop your BLK, it'll OC better.


----------



## Gormak

Hello all,

Been following this thread with interest, however i have a question with regard to RAM.

CMT6GX3M3A1600C7 - this is the Dominator GT ram that comes with the red heatsinks + the fan. My problem (and im just being pedantic for the sake of a well chosen purchase) is that this ram is not on the list of supported memory. Most of the supported memory is the C8 and C9 sticks.

Have i got the right RAM? Im seeing people reporting 1.5voltage setups with C7 ram, and wondering if im on to the right thing...

I really dont want the Ram being the thing that holds me back....
So whats peoples experience in not using "listed" supported RAM?

Im putting together a rig (purchase within 3-4 weeks), still planning....
Full spec is looking like:
*Case:* Antec TWELVE-HUNDRED
*CPU:* Core2 i7 930 (BX80601930)
*Mobo:* Asus P6X58D Premium (duh)
*PSU:* 850W Antec ATX (CP850)
***** GFX: Asus ATI Radeon HD5870 
*HDD:* 500Gb Samsung F3 (HD502HJ) ** Possible OCZ V series SSD... Tossing up if cost is worthit.
*Cooler:* Prolimatech Megahalems Rev 2 (with 2x Noctua NF-P12-1300)
*Other stuff:* Panasonic Blueray, Win 7 64bit

***** Waiting on release of new nvidia gfx cards before proceeding. I am keen to see if this has any impact on pricing, and some benches will also be of interest.

Any general feedback on what may assist this build is welcome.

Targetted overclock will be ~4ghz.

Thanks again for all the info in this thread, its really helping make some choices and guidance on the P6X58D easier


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gormak* 
Hello all,

Been following this thread with interest, however i have a question with regard to RAM.

CMT6GX3M3A1600C7 - this is the Dominator GT ram that comes with the red heatsinks + the fan. My problem (and im just being pedantic for the sake of a well chosen purchase) is that this ram is not on the list of supported memory. Most of the supported memory is the C8 and C9 sticks.

Have i got the right RAM? Im seeing people reporting 1.5voltage setups with C7 ram, and wondering if im on to the right thing...

I really dont want the Ram being the thing that holds me back....
So whats peoples experience in not using "listed" supported RAM?

Im putting together a rig (purchase within 3-4 weeks), still planning....
Full spec is looking like:
*Case:* Antec TWELVE-HUNDRED
*CPU:* Core2 i7 930 (BX80601930)
*Mobo:* Asus P6X58D Premium (duh)
*PSU:* 850W Antec ATX (CP850)
***** GFX: Asus ATI Radeon HD5870
*HDD:* 500Gb Samsung F3 (HD502HJ) ** Possible OCZ V series SSD... Tossing up if cost is worthit.
*Cooler:* Prolimatech Megahalems Rev 2 (with 2x Noctua NF-P12-1300)
*Other stuff:* Panasonic Blueray, Win 7 64bit

***** Waiting on release of new nvidia gfx cards before proceeding. I am keen to see if this has any impact on pricing, and some benches will also be of interest.

Any general feedback on what may assist this build is welcome.

Targetted overclock will be ~4ghz.

Thanks again for all the info in this thread, its really helping make some choices and guidance on the P6X58D easier










Yes, you are fine.. As long as you set your dram manually you should be ok.

set your timings to what the RAM is specified to run at and set the voltage to 1.64. If 1.64 is stable for you, you should be able to run it at 1.66 since Asus thought it would be a nice gesture to leave out the 1.65 setting..


----------



## solarfuel

Hey guys new to the site, as well as "xtreme" OC and looking to maybe get a little help with my current build.

So right now the hardware looks like this:

Mobo: p6x58d Premium
CPU: i7 920 D0
RAM: Mushkin 998691 1600mhz 6-7-6-18 with Xigmatek Dragoon Coolers
GPU: Asus 5970
HDD: Intel x25 p2 160 gb
PSU: Enermax Revolution85+ 1050W
CASE: Thermaltake SwordM

Cooling:

W.C. Loop #1:

reservoir/pump - feser 360 rad - Koolance CPU-360 - EK Full Coverage NB/SB Block - EK Mosfet Blocks

W.C. Loop #2:

reservoir/pump - feser 240 rad - Koolance 5970 full block

And i have followed the xmisery 4.41 Guide but have HT Thread on and my vcore is higher:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[210]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1683MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3368MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.4125]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.3750]
IOH Voltage............................[1.16]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.54]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Ambient Temps are around 23-24
Idle Temps are 38
Max Temps are 76 at 100% load for 12+ hours

The system is very stable at the higher voltages and my temps are great i think however as soon as i introduce ANY Overclock to my 5970 (which is factory underclocked) I BSOD with a irql not less or equal error as soon as i bench mark (vantage 3d, furmark etc...)

Usually with irql being low i would think that i need to raise the vcore but i have taken it all the way to 1.4 and i still get the error (i would like to keep it under 1.375)

I have tried loosening the timings from 6-7-6-18 all the way to 8-8-8-24 and still get the error. I am starting to think i might need to raise the voltage to the 5970 but i dont know how to do that, any ideas???? Anybody know any software out there that can do this??? I cant seem to find any : (

Also do you think the problem could like else where in the system? I am open to all kinds of suggestions!

Here are some pics:


----------



## zamdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*


Is there a way to stop the memory check at the beginning of post? You know, the one that takes an eternity..


Does anyone know the answer?


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zamdam* 
Does anyone know the answer?

Quick Boot in the BIOS


----------



## tipsycoma

Hey all you P6X58D Premium users. I am planning on getting this board. How well does it do with BCLK frequencies over 215? Does anyone know?


----------



## b0klau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmug* 
any one know how to turn off the cpu fan error so i dont have to press f1 when i restart my computer

It's because you don't have a fan in the CPU fan connection. I turned it off by put my CPU fan in it


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gormak*


*HDD:* 500Gb Samsung F3 (HD502HJ) ** Possible OCZ V series SSD... Tossing up if cost is worthit.


Yes Yes Yes Yes







Go SSD, you won't regret it!
Fast boot/shutdown/app load times, generally system is much more snappy than without - in that regard it makes more difference than fastest CPU/GPU.


----------



## Delirious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


Up your multi to 21 and drop your BLK, it'll OC better.


Those settings are the ones I've defaulted to since trying to use 191x21 wont even pass 5 runs of linx at max mem with 1.32v vcore and no HT.

the best I could do with a multi oc was 186x21= 3.9 and that passed 50 runs of linx at max mem with 1.28v and no HT.

For the life of me I cant get passed 3.9 even with 1.35v vcore and no HT. Do these chips just hit a wall like this where they wont go any further?

These were my settings for trying to get to 4.0 without HT

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[186]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1523MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3200MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]
CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.2800]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
IOH Voltage............................[1.2]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]
C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delirious*


Those settings are the ones I've defaulted to since trying to use 191x21 wont even pass 5 runs of linx at max mem with 1.32v vcore and no HT.

the best I could do with a multi oc was 186x21= 3.9 and that passed 50 runs of linx at max mem with 1.28v and no HT.

For the life of me I cant get passed 3.9 even with 1.35v vcore and no HT. Do these chips just hit a wall like this where they wont go any further?

These were my settings for trying to get to 4.0 without HT

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[186]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1523MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3200MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]
CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.2800]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
IOH Voltage............................[1.2]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]
C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]



So far the even multi's have prooven to be evil, everyone seems to get a better over clock on the odd ones,just play about with it...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tipsycoma* 
Hey all you P6X58D Premium users. I am planning on getting this board. How well does it do with BCLK frequencies over 215? Does anyone know?

there are couple members here who has pushed past 4.5ghz, you can try asking them.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solarfuel* 
Hey guys new to the site, as well as "xtreme" OC and looking to maybe get a little help with my current build.

So right now the hardware looks like this:

Mobo: p6x58d Premium
CPU: i7 920 D0
RAM: Mushkin 998691 1600mhz 6-7-6-18 with Xigmatek Dragoon Coolers
GPU: Asus 5970
HDD: Intel x25 p2 160 gb
PSU: Enermax Revolution85+ 1050W
CASE: Thermaltake SwordM

Cooling:

W.C. Loop #1:

reservoir/pump - feser 360 rad - Koolance CPU-360 - EK Full Coverage NB/SB Block - EK Mosfet Blocks

W.C. Loop #2:

reservoir/pump - feser 240 rad - Koolance 5970 full block

And i have followed the xmisery 4.41 Guide but have HT Thread on and my vcore is higher:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[210]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1683MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3368MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.4125]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.3750]
IOH Voltage............................[1.16]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.54]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Ambient Temps are around 23-24
Idle Temps are 38
Max Temps are 76 at 100% load for 12+ hours

The system is very stable at the higher voltages and my temps are great i think however as soon as i introduce ANY Overclock to my 5970 (which is factory underclocked) I BSOD with a irql not less or equal error as soon as i bench mark (vantage 3d, furmark etc...)

Usually with irql being low i would think that i need to raise the vcore but i have taken it all the way to 1.4 and i still get the error (i would like to keep it under 1.375)

I have tried loosening the timings from 6-7-6-18 all the way to 8-8-8-24 and still get the error. I am starting to think i might need to raise the voltage to the 5970 but i dont know how to do that, any ideas???? Anybody know any software out there that can do this??? I cant seem to find any : (

Also do you think the problem could like else where in the system? I am open to all kinds of suggestions!

Here are some pics:






















































welcome to the forum!.

for overclocking ati cards i heard the MSI afterburner allows voltage modification, haven't used it personally since i didn't get enough time with my 5870 before it got burned out








if that doesn't work i think there are options like reflashing the bios.


----------



## quentin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tipsycoma* 
Hey all you P6X58D Premium users. I am planning on getting this board. How well does it do with BCLK frequencies over 215? Does anyone know?

Not good. Not only will you need upwards of 1.45-1.5 volts on a good D0 at bclks above 219, but you will need to mess with the pcie frequency and a whole bunch of other stuff just to get it stable. And even if you have a 480GTX + deltas, you won't keep this thing cool. I hopped around 4.6 or so with my setup, took 1.49 and temps were approaching 60C at 5C ambient...and it wasn't even 100% stable


----------



## zamdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


Quick Boot in the BIOS


I think I have mine turned on.... Let me check.

So, yea... Thats not it..

Anyone else have an idea how to stop it?

Whats that jumper by the ram?


----------



## kckyle

alright guys i need you help. there has been some weird static noise that wasn't there before. as soon as the window 7 logo start loading my speaker starts to sing in terrible agony. anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Delirious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


alright guys i need you help. there has been some weird static noise that wasn't there before. as soon as the window 7 logo start loading my speaker starts to sing in terrible agony. anyone know how to fix this?


I'm having the same issue


----------



## Kitarist

It seems there's a lot of talk about this ASUS mobo but what about the similar gigabyte mobo?


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quentin* 
Not good. Not only will you need upwards of 1.45-1.5 volts on a good D0 at bclks above 219, but you will need to mess with the pcie frequency and a whole bunch of other stuff just to get it stable. And even if you have a 480GTX + deltas, you won't keep this thing cool. I hopped around 4.6 or so with my setup, took 1.49 and temps were approaching 60C at 5C ambient...and it wasn't even 100% stable

Thanks man. I have a feeling that you could be CPU limited.

But I appreciate the reply!


----------



## perkeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
I doubt its the memory. That is good memory that should go up to 1600 and beyond.

My guess would be QPI voltage or vcore.

What type of errors are you getting at higher speeds? BSOD's? What kinds of BSOD's? As much info as possible.

Thanks very much for the feedback.

Most of the time I get BSOD's of different natures, sometimes the system won't go past BIOS (when I try running the memory at 1600Mhz for any OC beyond 4.0Ghz). I have tried loosening the timings to 9-9-9-24, lowering memory frequency to as low as 1200Mhz but I cannot get the system to run more than a few minutes of Prime95 before crashing.

I would like to get to an OC level that would allow my memory to run at full 1600Mhz with timings 8-8-8-24 and a Vcore lower than 1.35v. So I tried lowering the multiplier to 20 and increasing BCLK Frequency to 200 to get to 4.0Ghz which is what I presently have been running stable at VCore 1.35v (191 x 21). I lowered VCore to 1.325v. After only about 5 mins of Prime95 I got a BSOD. See pictures attached. It seems I won't be able to OC my system running my memory at advertised frequency and timings at VCore levels lower than 1.35v.

I am going to try getting to 4,2Gb with the lower multiplier 210 x 20 and this same VCore 1.35V and see where I get. I will post my results tomorrow.

Again, thank you for your reply.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perkeo* 
Thanks very much for the feedback.

Most of the time I get BSOD's of different natures, sometimes the system won't go past BIOS (when I try running the memory at 1600Mhz for any OC beyond 4.0Ghz). I have tried loosening the timings to 9-9-9-24, lowering memory frequency to as low as 1200Mhz but I cannot get the system to run more than a few minutes of Prime95 before crashing.

I would like to get to an OC level that would allow my memory to run at full 1600Mhz with timings 8-8-8-24 and a Vcore lower than 1.35v. So I tried lowering the multiplier to 20 and increasing BCLK Frequency to 200 to get to 4.0Ghz which is what I presently have been running stable at VCore 1.35v (191 x 21). I lowered VCore to 1.325v. After only about 5 mins of Prime95 I got a BSOD. See pictures attached. It seems I won't be able to OC my system running my memory at advertised frequency and timings at VCore levels lower than 1.35v.

I am going to try getting to 4,2Gb with the lower multiplier 210 x 20 and this same VCore 1.35V and see where I get. I will post my results tomorrow.

Again, thank you for your reply.

I have the same memory as you and I have seen that first BSOD more times than I care to remember. I don't know much about this overclocking stuff so trying to lower the timings of my RAM has been a nightmare. I have resorted to leaving the timings on auto with a QPI/DRAM of 1.26875. This sets my timings to 9-9-9-24 and I seem to be fairly stable. I don't know how to get them any lower than that. I have been able to leave the voltage at 1.26875 and manually set the timings to 8-8-8-24 with limited success. Prime95 runs fine and so does OCCT but I fail the IBT and LinX. I'm sure somebody with more knowledge could get my timings lower. I don't know if any of this helps or not.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
I have the same memory as you and I have seen that first BSOD more times than I care to remember. I don't know much about this overclocking stuff so trying to lower the timings of my RAM has been a nightmare. I have resorted to leaving the timings on auto with a QPI/DRAM of 1.26875. This sets my timings to 9-9-9-24 and I seem to be fairly stable. I don't know how to get them any lower than that. I have been able to leave the voltage at 1.26875 and manually set the timings to 8-8-8-24 with limited success. Prime95 runs fine and so does OCCT but I fail the IBT and LinX. I'm sure somebody with more knowledge could get my timings lower. I don't know if any of this helps or not.

Try upping QPI/DRAM to 1.27500.
I have found this to be a sweet spot for my rig which allowed me for low volts on core & DRAM as well as better timings.

Whenever I would try to get even a step lower - IBT fails same like for you.

If this won't help, post your other settings so we can have a look.


----------



## Jamos169

QPI/DRAM seems to be the issue for you, trying just uping it until stable or until you reach 1.4 then try something else...


----------



## ck.2323

I dont know if this is right place, but has anybody had issues installing a
Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120 Rev C heatsink (with newer boltthru kit)? I can't seem to have a secure mount between the backplate and mobo nor can I install the heatsink (spring screws dont seem to wanna screw in, almost like they're too short). Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## kizzo

After some overclock on my 930 with those settings :

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.2875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[Auto]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
IOH Voltage............................[Auto]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Do you think i need to enabled both Spectrum / C1E / Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech ?

I know it's some kind of power managment have any others information?


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kizzo* 
After some overclock on my 930 with those settings :

Do you think i need to enabled both Spectrum / C1E / Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech ?

I know it's some kind of power managment have any others information?

Leave Spectrum Disabled.
Enable C1E & SpeedStep, will save you some juice and lower temps on idle.
I've had to disable C1E but only because my mobo gives noise when volts jumps ~1.1-1.2v

However, as for the Load Line Calibration, I would rather set value than leave on auto. When I've experimented with it, a set value was more stable and allowed lower voltage on core than Auto.


----------



## luke997

Bad news for me, my C7D ram doesn't boot anymore with [email protected]
Thought it is volts at first but, not, only latencies, when changed to CL7, no problems.

Some heads up of possible things to come for other runnings these speeds on this RAM.

On another note, interesting article appeared on the Anand about SATA 3 + X58 (and others), however I was disappointed not to find tests on our mobo.

Just to make sure I've checked back Everest to make sure and Marvell on our boards sits on PCIe 2.0 x2 lane which gives 2GB/s so more than enough for 750MB/s which SATA 3 needs.

Another PCIe 2.0 x2 IOH lane goes to USB 3.0 - that's with remaining lanes occupied by x2 SLI in 16 + 16 or tri in 16 + 8 + 8, so there will be never bandwidth problems.

The only thing which I'm not sure now is how the 16 + 16 + 1 mode works.
How comes 33 lanes fits in 32 I have no idea









BTW - can't wait remaining hours till Fermi release


----------



## ekovalsky

I was never able to run my at 6-7-6, at least at 1.5-1.64v. It would boot but gave early LinX errors.

Still working great with 1.5v @ C7. My CPU seems to be needing a little higher Vcore than it used though...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Bad news for me, my C7D ram doesn't boot anymore with [email protected]
Thought it is volts at first but, not, only latencies, when changed to CL7, no problems.

Some heads up of possible things to come for other runnings these speeds on this RAM.

On another note, interesting article appeared on the Anand about SATA 3 + X58 (and others), however I was disappointed not to find tests on our mobo.

Just to make sure I've checked back Everest to make sure and Marvell on our boards sits on PCIe 2.0 x2 lane which gives 2GB/s so more than enough for 750MB/s which SATA 3 needs.

Another PCIe 2.0 x2 IOH lane goes to USB 3.0 - that's with remaining lanes occupied by x2 SLI in 16 + 16 or tri in 16 + 8 + 8, so there will be never bandwidth problems.

The only thing which I'm not sure now is how the 16 + 16 + 1 mode works.
How comes 33 lanes fits in 32 I have no idea









BTW - can't wait remaining hours till Fermi release


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekovalsky* 
I was never able to run my at 6-7-6, at least at 1.5-1.64v. It would boot but gave early LinX errors.

Still working great with 1.5v @ C7. My CPU seems to be needing a little higher Vcore than it used though...

Intersting... so it seems like mem and cpu degrades quite quickly...


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
I have the same memory as you and I have seen that first BSOD more times than I care to remember. I don't know much about this overclocking stuff so trying to lower the timings of my RAM has been a nightmare. I have resorted to leaving the timings on auto with a QPI/DRAM of 1.26875. This sets my timings to 9-9-9-24 and I seem to be fairly stable. I don't know how to get them any lower than that. I have been able to leave the voltage at 1.26875 and manually set the timings to 8-8-8-24 with limited success. Prime95 runs fine and so does OCCT but I fail the IBT and LinX. I'm sure somebody with more knowledge could get my timings lower. I don't know if any of this helps or not.

I believe this can be fixed by adjusting the Phase Locked Loop voltages. Whether you need higher or lower value, I cannot say as all CPUs vary as well as motherboard quality may vary from one to another even if it is the same model. Let me explain.

The operation of a phase locked loop, PLL, is based around the idea of comparing the phase of two signals. This information about the error in phase or the phase difference between the two signals is then used to control the frequency of the loop.

To understand more about the concept of phase and phase difference, first visualise a radio frequency signal in the form of a familiar x-y plot of a sine wave. As time progresses the amplitude oscillates above and below the line, repeating itself after each cycle. The linear plot can also be represented in the form of a circle. The beginning of the cycle can be represented as a particular point on the circle and as a time progresses the point on the waveform moves around the circle. Thus a complete cycle is equivalent to 360 degrees. The instantaneous position on the circle represents the phase at that given moment relative to the beginning of the cycle.

To look at the concept of phase difference, take the example of two signals. Although the two signals have the same frequency, the peaks and troughs do not occur in the same place. There is said to be a phase difference between the two signals. This phase difference is measured as the angle between them. It can be seen that it is the angle between the same point on the two waveforms. In this case a zero crossing point has been taken, but any point will suffice provided that it is the same on both.

When there two signals have different frequencies it is found that the phase difference between the two signals is always varying. The reason for this is that the time for each cycle is different and accordingly they are moving around the circle at different rates. It can be inferred from this that the definition of two signals having exactly the same frequency is that the phase difference between them is constant. There may be a phase difference between the two signals. This only means that they do not reach the same point on the waveform at the same time. If the phase difference is fixed it means that one is lagging behind or leading the other signal by the same amount, i.e. they are on the same frequency.

. A phase-locked loop is used to set a frequency in such a manner that it matches a reference frequency produced by a reference oscillator. The match must be so accurate that the phase shift between the two frequencies does not drift. Phase locked loops (PLLs) are utilized by electronic devices to generate clock signals from a reference signal. The generated clock signal may be at the same frequency as the reference clock signal or at a fractional or multiple frequency of the reference clock signal. The generated clock signal typically has a predetermined phase relationship with the reference clock signal. Phase-locked loop (PLL) integrated circuits produce an oscillator frequency output which matches an input frequency signal. A typical PLL may include a phase-frequency detector, a charge pump, and a voltage-controlled oscillator (VCO). A phase locked loop circuit operates by producing an oscillator frequency to match the frequency of an input signal. The phase frequency detector compares an input or system clock with an output clock and provides clock control signals to the charge pump. The charge pump adds or subtracts charge to a filter capacitor based on the clock control signals and generates a control voltage that controls the frequency of the VCO. Another block may be provided to buffer and divide or multiply the output clock, which is fed back to the PFD for comparison with the system clock. Phase-locked loops are widely used in digital electronics, signal telemetry, and communications applications. Phase Locked Loop (PLL) circuits may be used for frequency control. Many applications require phase-locked loop (PLL) circuits which will work with high frequencies. PLL circuits may be configured as frequency multipliers, demodulators, tracking generators or clock recovery circuits.


----------



## kizzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Leave Spectrum Disabled.
Enable C1E & SpeedStep, will save you some juice and lower temps on idle.
I've had to disable C1E but only because my mobo gives noise when volts jumps ~1.1-1.2v

However, as for the Load Line Calibration, I would rather set value than leave on auto. When I've experimented with it, a set value was more stable and allowed lower voltage on core than Auto.

Thanks for your answer !

What do you mean by "i would rather set value" for Load line calibration i only have Disabled / enabled / and Auto ... maybe is linked with something else.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
I believe this can be fixed by adjusting the Phase Locked Loop voltages. Whether you need higher or lower value, I cannot say as all CPUs vary as well as motherboard quality may vary from one to another even if it is the same model. Let me explain.

The operation of a phase locked loop, PLL, is based around the idea of comparing the phase of two signals. This information about the error in phase or the phase difference between the two signals is then used to control the frequency of the loop.

To understand more about the concept of phase and phase difference, first visualise a radio frequency signal in the form of a familiar x-y plot of a sine wave. As time progresses the amplitude oscillates above and below the line, repeating itself after each cycle. The linear plot can also be represented in the form of a circle. The beginning of the cycle can be represented as a particular point on the circle and as a time progresses the point on the waveform moves around the circle. Thus a complete cycle is equivalent to 360 degrees. The instantaneous position on the circle represents the phase at that given moment relative to the beginning of the cycle.

To look at the concept of phase difference, take the example of two signals. Although the two signals have the same frequency, the peaks and troughs do not occur in the same place. There is said to be a phase difference between the two signals. This phase difference is measured as the angle between them. It can be seen that it is the angle between the same point on the two waveforms. In this case a zero crossing point has been taken, but any point will suffice provided that it is the same on both.

When there two signals have different frequencies it is found that the phase difference between the two signals is always varying. The reason for this is that the time for each cycle is different and accordingly they are moving around the circle at different rates. It can be inferred from this that the definition of two signals having exactly the same frequency is that the phase difference between them is constant. There may be a phase difference between the two signals. This only means that they do not reach the same point on the waveform at the same time. If the phase difference is fixed it means that one is lagging behind or leading the other signal by the same amount, i.e. they are on the same frequency.

. A phase-locked loop is used to set a frequency in such a manner that it matches a reference frequency produced by a reference oscillator. The match must be so accurate that the phase shift between the two frequencies does not drift. Phase locked loops (PLLs) are utilized by electronic devices to generate clock signals from a reference signal. The generated clock signal may be at the same frequency as the reference clock signal or at a fractional or multiple frequency of the reference clock signal. The generated clock signal typically has a predetermined phase relationship with the reference clock signal. Phase-locked loop (PLL) integrated circuits produce an oscillator frequency output which matches an input frequency signal. A typical PLL may include a phase-frequency detector, a charge pump, and a voltage-controlled oscillator (VCO). A phase locked loop circuit operates by producing an oscillator frequency to match the frequency of an input signal. The phase frequency detector compares an input or system clock with an output clock and provides clock control signals to the charge pump. The charge pump adds or subtracts charge to a filter capacitor based on the clock control signals and generates a control voltage that controls the frequency of the VCO. Another block may be provided to buffer and divide or multiply the output clock, which is fed back to the PFD for comparison with the system clock. Phase-locked loops are widely used in digital electronics, signal telemetry, and communications applications. Phase Locked Loop (PLL) circuits may be used for frequency control. Many applications require phase-locked loop (PLL) circuits which will work with high frequencies. PLL circuits may be configured as frequency multipliers, demodulators, tracking generators or clock recovery circuits.

It's official... my brain just exploded







Not to sound ungrateful but what you are explaining here is just a tad bit beyond my comprehension. Most of the stuff in the BIOS settings is as well. I feel rather fortunate to have gotten this machine up and running having never built a computer before in my life. I have a semi-successful overclock right now thanks to xmisery's settings he provided on page 1 of this thread.

I would love to get my RAM timings faster if it would increase performance but from what a few on here have told me the difference is minimal. Not like the big wow factor of overclocking your CPU for example. Whether this is true or not I cannot say. I have had lots of trouble with BSOD prolly cause I don't really know what I'm doing but I have not got any recently leaving my RAM settings on auto and the DRAM voltage at 1.26875. I think my computer is running pretty fast. Really fast compared to my previous Pentium D I had. I plan to tinker around more with my system when I understand more about what I'm actually tinkering with. I don't want to damage anything and with my luck I probably would. Thanks for your insight though and when I get more of a clue about this I will re-read what you wrote. As of right now it's sounds like Chinese to me









Cheers,
Jim


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kizzo*


Thanks for your answer !

What do you mean by "i would rather set value" for Load line calibration i only have Disabled / enabled / and Auto ... maybe is linked with something else.


By that I meant to set the amplitude ( next field) to a set value, i.e. 700mv (and, obviously LLC to enable).


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


I believe this can be fixed by adjusting the Phase Locked Loop voltages. Whether you need higher or lower value, I cannot say as all CPUs vary as well as motherboard quality may vary from one to another even if it is the same model. Let me explain.

The operation of a phase locked loop, PLL, is based around the idea of comparing the phase of two signals. This information about the error in phase or the phase difference between the two signals is then used to control the frequency of the loop.
[...]


Thanks for a very interesting reading, +1 rep


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I think that is beyond everyones comprehension







All in all, PLL just prevents frequency jitter (cleans up the signals and frequencies) some cpu/mainboard combinations may need higher or lower than stock PLL Voltages.

A typical specifcation is that the maximum jitter be less than 250ps (pico seconds) peak to peak. Since the output of the PLL is not accessible it is important that the system clock input meet this specification.

A divide counter (M) is inserted in the feedback loop to increase the VCO frequency above the input reference frequency. VCO frequency (FVCO) is equal to (M) times the input reference clock (FREF). The PFD input reference clock (FREF) is equal to the input clock (FIN) divided by the pre-scale counter (N). Therefore, the feedback clock (FFB) applied to one input of the PFD is locked to the FREF that is applied to the other input of the PFD. The VCO output feeds post-scale counters which allow a number of harmonically related frequencies to be produced within the PLL.

The output frequency of the PLL is equal to the VCO frequency (FVCO) divided by the post-scale counter (C).

In the form of equations:

*
FREF = FIN / N
*
FVCO = FREF Ã- M = FIN Ã- M/N
* FOUT = FVCO / C = (FREF Ã- M) / C = (FIN Ã- M) / (N Ã- C)

where:

* FVCO = VCO frequency
* FIN = input frequency
* FREF = reference frequency
* FOUT = output frequency
* M = counter (multiplier), part of the clock feedback path
* N = counter (divider), part of the input clock reference path
* C = post-scale counter (divider)


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


*
FREF = FIN / N
*
FVCO = FREF Ã- M = FIN Ã- M/N
* FOUT = FVCO / C = (FREF Ã- M) / C = (FIN Ã- M) / (N Ã- C)


Those formulas really helped me out.

I was having some trouble on my DFI UT X58-T3eH8 stabilizing the clocks, but adjusting the PLL with your help really fixed the problem.


----------



## kizzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


By that I meant to set the amplitude ( next field) to a set value, i.e. 700mv (and, obviously LLC to enable).


Thanks a lot !

Any other advise ?


----------



## BlackDragon24

I certainly don't want to start a flame war or fanboy war in this thread. I am no fanboy. But with all the crap NVIDIA has pulled lately, I enjoyed selling my 285 GTX's and giving NVIDIA a huge middle finger with my package arrival yesterday













Now I just need another one


----------



## OutlawII

Nice! Although i have never been a fan of ATI.


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


I certainly don't want to start a flame war or fanboy war in this thread. I am no fanboy. But with all the crap NVIDIA has pulled lately, I enjoyed selling my 285 GTX's and giving NVIDIA a huge middle finger with my package arrival yesterday









Now I just need another one










Very nice score, 4K more on GPU than mine 295!

I have nothing against both makers but as 3D user I have just one option...
Perhaps in 18-24 months there will be some good driver/games for ATI too so there would be a choice.

Your's memory keeping well?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Very nice score, 4K more on GPU than mine 295!

I have nothing against both makers but as 3D user I have just one option...
Perhaps in 18-24 months there will be some good driver/games for ATI too so there would be a choice.

Your's memory keeping well?

Yes it is. I saw that it is no longer a go at Cas6 for you, which is strange to say the least. I've taken mine up to 1640 6-7-6-18-1T 1.5v with no problems. But if it doesn't boot one morning I guess I'll know what to look for first.

One thing I can say for sure about the 5970 over the 285's in SLI is image quality. It was almost like going from a regular tube tv to high def. Even my wife commented on how much crisper things looked in the games she plays. Hey if the wife is happy with the $600 video card then I guess that's a win


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Hey if the wife is happy with the $600 video card then I guess that's a win










Lol a win indeed over the usual "you don't need it"


----------



## sora1607

Anyone know how to configure this board so that the third PCI express port is 16x instead of 8x or 1x. My 2 HD 4850's are way too close together for the first two ports and this leads to my top GPU to be idling @ 80 degrees. I wanna move my second one down to the last slot but it seems I can only run that slot @ either 8x or 1x. Can anyone tel me if it's worth it to move it down there and run 8x mode? Or should I just suck up the temperature and try not to make it go over 100 degrees


----------



## BlackDragon24

You can't run the bottom slot in x16, only x8 or x1. There is an option in the BIOS to change it. You will notice no difference running it as an x8 slot.


----------



## sora1607

Yea i know how to change it I was just hoping someone would be able to find a way around it. This suks. Screwed up my Crossfire setup


----------



## Dopamin3

No X58 boards AFAIK can manually split PCI-E lanes how you want them, so you will have to buy something like a riser card.


----------



## milesc3

Is anyone running an i7 960 C0/C1 stepping processor with this board?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *milesc3*


Is anyone running an i7 960 C0/C1 stepping processor with this board?


It will work. It has all the 45nm i7 Âµcode on the shipping bios and even supports Gulftown out of the box.


----------



## DOM.

How are this temps for being on water ?

0.984v idle 1.312v load


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Anyone know how to configure this board so that the third PCI express port is 16x instead of 8x or 1x. My 2 HD 4850's are way too close together for the first two ports and this leads to my top GPU to be idling @ 80 degrees. I wanna move my second one down to the last slot but it seems I can only run that slot @ either 8x or 1x. Can anyone tel me if it's worth it to move it down there and run 8x mode? Or should I just suck up the temperature and try not to make it go over 100 degrees

try it see if your fsp drop much or vantage mark

it shouldnt drop much the newer 480/5870 showed very little drop from running the x8 vs x16 in W1zzard's review at TPU on PCI-Express Scaling


----------



## ~LL~

i7 920 D0 and comfortably at 4.5GHz on air, lots of heat head room so was ambitious in trying for 4.6, achieved but not very stable. Will play with that later. One thing I found was just how difficult it is to get the system to boot with a BCLK beyond 220. The only way I have managed to get the system to boot with 221 and beyond is to set the QPI Data Rate to Slow Mode.

I'd like to get this CPU to 4.7 - 4.8 if I can and would like those who have attained those stats to offer some advice as to what settings they have used. One thing I have found is that as soon as I hit 220 BCLK my video response drops markedly.

Looking forward to some tips and thoughts please


----------



## milesc3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


It will work. It has all the 45nm i7 Âµcode on the shipping bios and even supports Gulftown out of the box.


Thanks! Dopamin3, these are my thoughts as well. I bought this board about 10 days or so ago from New Egg and like a number of others using all types of supported processors and memory it wouldn't boot. I went through the entire gambit of tricks to try and get it to boot including using only one stick of RAM and the Memory light stayed red throught out the entire process. I pressed it to try and get it to relearn the memory and it restarted but never flashed as it was supposed to. I'm running Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D which is on the approved list and runs perfectly along with the CPU on my P6T.

The board is currently being RMAed at the Egg.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~LL~*


i7 920 D0 and comfortably at 4.5GHz on air, lots of heat head room so was ambitious in trying for 4.6, achieved but not very stable. Will play with that later. One thing I found was just how difficult it is to get the system to boot with a BCLK beyond 220. The only way I have managed to get the system to boot with 221 and beyond is to set the QPI Data Rate to Slow Mode.

I'd like to get this CPU to 4.7 - 4.8 if I can and would like those who have attained those stats to offer some advice as to what settings they have used. One thing I have found is that as soon as I hit 220 BCLK my video response drops markedly.

Looking forward to some tips and thoughts please


Care to post up a BIOS template of your settings at 4.5Ghz for all to see? You can use mine as a template









Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[7218 MT/s]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.11875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[700mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

1st Information: 7-7-7-20-6-60-14-8-24-0
DRAM CAS# Latency......................[6]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[7]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[6]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[18]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[6]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[12]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[8]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[24]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

2nd Information: 1N-61-61-62
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[60]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[60]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[61]

3rd Information: 8-8-18-8-8-8-7-6-4-7-7-4
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[18]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[7]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[6]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[4]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[4]

You can't get stable above 220Bclk because at that point the QPI link goes above 4000 and very few corei7 processors can run above that, hence the need to drop QPI.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Yea i know how to change it I was just hoping someone would be able to find a way around it. This suks. Screwed up my Crossfire setup

afaik only gtx 295 and the new 5800 series line actually benefits from the x16, everything else wouldn't be bottlenecked by the x8 line.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


afaik only gtx 295 and the new 5800 series line actually benefits from the x16, everything else wouldn't be bottlenecked by the x8 line.


AMD Radeon HD 5870 PCI-Express Scaling

5870 doesnt drop much even at x4

also no comment on my temps









How are this temps for being on water ?

0.984v idle 1.312v load


----------



## BlackDragon24

Not bad what does your loop consist of? I would expect it to be ~5C cooler, but it looks like you really only have 1 hot core.


----------



## Kitarist

So guys is it still worth it to buy this mobo


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Not bad what does your loop consist of? I would expect it to be ~5C cooler, but it looks like you really only have 1 hot core.

480GTX, 4fans, d5 pump, Enzotech SCW-REV.A

anyone know how to get sli working in aquamark3 3dm01 ?? scores are low like running one card


----------



## kckyle

i brought a gtx 480


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
i brought a gtx 480









Any good? what did you upgrade from?


----------



## kckyle

well i ordered "it" lol, i'm currently using a gtx 260 since my 5870's fan was badly soldered, could've baked it myself but why would i do that when it was still under warranty, got back the rma and sold it on ebay, if it wasn't for the drivers i would've kept it.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


i brought a gtx 480










LOL, and your TX850 should be just strong enough to power one


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


So guys is it still worth it to buy this mobo

















I thought you said you were gonna buy one like a month ago?

148 pages of mostly positive reviews. I'd say its good


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
LOL, and your TX850 should be just strong enough to power one









haha i hope so, and it doesn't look like i'll be able to sli properly since the mobo is using one of the 8 pin connector used for sli.


----------



## BlackDragon24

I thought that model had 4 x 6+2 pin pci-e connectors? I doubt the connectors would be the problem....more like you'll need a 1200w PSU.


----------



## kckyle

it does, but if i get another card i can't sli since the mobo took the 4th 6+2 pin.


----------



## DOM.

it seems this motherboard has a blk wall at 225 then you have to use qpi slow mode for higher blk but slow mode you cant do any 3dmark or benching cuz it kills the fps


----------



## buffalofloyd

hmm... after another experiment I seem to be getting slightly better temps idle/load using the H50 as an outtake as opposed to the recommended intake. I think I'll be leaving it as outtake for a while.


----------



## Kitarist

Yea i also heard that on H50 outtake works better


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


hmm... after another experiment I seem to be getting slightly better temps idle/load using the H50 as an outtake as opposed to the recommended intake. I think I'll be leaving it as outtake for a while.


It goes with the flow of the case this way so will lower case temps and therefor cpu temps as well as being able to push more air over the rad


----------



## toddvj

Don't know if this is the place for questions but, I just set this board up last night. One thing I noticed was that the CPU seems to always run full-bore. With my Gigabyte board, it throttles the CPU when I'm not doing anything intensive. Is there a setting I'm missing, or does this board just not do this?


----------



## kckyle

turn on intel speed stepping?


----------



## paleblue

Section 4.4.3. of the Motherboard User Guide says "Due to chipset limitation, when set any of SATA ports to RAID mode, ALL SATA ports run at RAID mode together."

Apart from the pidgeon English I'm trying to figure out exactly what this means. Does it mean that if you have a couple of disks in say RAID0 then you can't have an additional single (non raid) disk as well?


----------



## dceric

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and just got this board (mainly based on the reviews, results and pictures from this thread - you guys rock!)

Couple of questions before I get started:

How does enabling RAID impact this boards performance. Should I look into a separate controller card?

I have the i7 930. Will the initial Bios (0301?) boot with this chip and allow a flash, or will I need to find an i7 920? (Don't know if this board will ship with the 0402 bios)

On an a side issue, should I use a different TIM than the material shipped with the Corsair H50 ?

Any advice would would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dceric*


Hi All,

I am new to the forum and just got this board (mainly based on the reviews, results and pictures from this thread - you guys rock!)

Couple of questions before I get started:

How does enabling RAID impact this boards performance. Should I look into a separate controller card?

I have the i7 930. Will the initial Bios (0301?) boot with this chip and allow a flash, or will I need to find an i7 920? (Don't know if this board will ship with the 0402 bios)

On an a side issue, should I use a different TIM than the material shipped with the Corsair H50 ?

Any advice would would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


I'm in the exact same situation, this mobo, H50, 930. I haven't put mine together yet as I'm waiting for the cpu and the psu to arrive.

I'm pretty certain that the board will be fine with the 930 on the old bios. Also I'm going to try the standard TIM as I've read that it's pretty good. I've got some MX-2 and MX-3 standing by too.

I'm going to be putting my two Intel X25-M G2 80GB's in RAID0 using the onboard raid controller. It seems that it has decent performance for light raid duty but obviously not as good as a dedicated card with onboard cache etc.

I'd be interested to see how you get on, we can compare notes.


----------



## paleblue

I'd really like an answer to this question if somebody can help....

Further to my above query (post #1483) I have this question too. Can I run 3 SSD's in RAID0 (system disk) and also run 3 Samsung F3 1TB's also in another RAID0 (for my projects).

Is it possible with the onboard RAID controller and is it stable and fast?

(Data is backed up overnight to external USB drives)


----------



## dceric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
I'm in the exact same situation, this mobo, H50, 930. I haven't put mine together yet as I'm waiting for the cpu and the psu to arrive.

I'm pretty certain that the board will be fine with the 930 on the old bios. Also I'm going to try the standard TIM as I've read that it's pretty good. I've got some MX-2 and MX-3 standing by too.

I'm going to be putting my two Intel X25-M G2 80GB's in RAID0 using the onboard raid controller. It seems that it has decent performance for light raid duty but obviously not as good as a dedicated card with onboard cache etc.

I'd be interested to see how you get on, we can compare notes.

Absolutely,

I will be building tonight. I'll Let you know how it goes.


----------



## Gormak

Another quick quetsion with this board...

Anyone using the Noctua NH-D14 with it?
Whats its footprint on the board like? are dominator/fin style heatsinks on RAM going to be a problem? Or are we lucky enough on this board for the dimm slots to be spaces far enough away?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


Section 4.4.3. of the Motherboard User Guide says "Due to chipset limitation, when set any of SATA ports to RAID mode, ALL SATA ports run at RAID mode together."

Apart from the pidgeon English I'm trying to figure out exactly what this means. Does it mean that if you have a couple of disks in say RAID0 then you can't have an additional single (non raid) disk as well?


well that can't be right, there are couple members here with raid 0 ssd + single hard drives, but if you're that worried, the sata 6 ports are on a different controller, therefore you'll still have two single sata ports if the sata 3s are all in raid 0.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dceric*


Hi All,

I am new to the forum and just got this board (mainly based on the reviews, results and pictures from this thread - you guys rock!)

Couple of questions before I get started:

How does enabling RAID impact this boards performance. Should I look into a separate controller card?

I have the i7 930. Will the initial Bios (0301?) boot with this chip and allow a flash, or will I need to find an i7 920? (Don't know if this board will ship with the 0402 bios)

On an a side issue, should I use a different TIM than the material shipped with the Corsair H50 ?

Any advice would would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


there are 2-3 members here with the 930 running on the original bios, but a bios update shouldn't be too hard, if you don't have another computer to get the bios from there is always the asus express gate you can use to get online and get the updated bios from there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gormak*


Another quick quetsion with this board...

Anyone using the Noctua NH-D14 with it?
Whats its footprint on the board like? are dominator/fin style heatsinks on RAM going to be a problem? Or are we lucky enough on this board for the dimm slots to be spaces far enough away?


as far as i know, you'll have some trouble with the taller heatsink, there are couple pictures by members themselves on page 1 of this thread, hope this has helped, cheers


----------



## Gormak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
as far as i know, you'll have some trouble with the taller heatsink, there are couple pictures by members themselves on page 1 of this thread, hope this has helped, cheers

Yeah, thanks, diddnt notice that actual heatsink in the pictures.
It looks like its actually overlapping about 3 dim slots.

What slots are we meant to fill first? blue or black?

Begining to think the Corsair H50 is a much neater solution.


----------



## kckyle

you have to fill the blue slots first, the blue ones are slot # 1,3,5 respectively, and the black ones are socket 2,4,6 respectively.

the d-14 is no doubt the best air cooler on the market, however you really sacrifice alot of space to achieve that extra 2-4 celsius drop in temp, imo a prolimatech megahalem or the H50 will be plenty for you to hit 4ghz stable. as long as you applied the proper amount of TIM and good fan selection.


----------



## Gormak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
you have to fill the blue slots first, the blue ones are slot # 1,3,5 respectively, and the black ones are socket 2,4,6 respectively.

the d-14 is no doubt the best air cooler on the market, however you really sacrifice alot of space to achieve that extra 2-4 celsius drop in temp, imo a prolimatech megahalem or the H50 will be plenty for you to hit 4ghz stable. as long as you applied the proper amount of TIM and good fan selection.

I notice your using a PM. You using 2 fan setup?
I do have a draft system spec using 2 Noctua 1300rpm fans with the PM. I usually like to go with the ram with the fin style heatsinks. If the Pro-mega /w 2 fans is workable i might go that way.

Also, if so, is a dominator ram fan workable with said setup?


----------



## paleblue

Can you run two raid seperate raid sets using the on board raid controller?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


I'm in the exact same situation, this mobo, H50, 930. I haven't put mine together yet as I'm waiting for the cpu and the psu to arrive.

I'm pretty certain that the board will be fine with the 930 on the old bios. Also I'm going to try the standard TIM as I've read that it's pretty good. I've got some MX-2 and MX-3 standing by too.

I'm going to be putting my two Intel X25-M G2 80GB's in RAID0 using the onboard raid controller. It seems that it has decent performance for light raid duty but obviously not as good as a dedicated card with onboard cache etc.

I'd be interested to see how you get on, we can compare notes.


From what I have heard and read the TIM included with the H50 is a top notch brand... Shin-Etsu. Actually I really kind of smudged the stock application on my H50 and re-seated after I bought some more Shin-Etsu. I really think the H50 is a good cooler but I have never used anything else so my opinion doesn't count for much.

What kind of case do you have? I recently just switched my setup around from a push/pull intake to a push/pull outtake and I think I am really getting better results that way. The overall temp inside my case has dropped by a degree or two along with the temp of the CPU.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dceric*


Hi All,

I am new to the forum and just got this board (mainly based on the reviews, results and pictures from this thread - you guys rock!)

Couple of questions before I get started:

How does enabling RAID impact this boards performance. Should I look into a separate controller card?

I have the i7 930. Will the initial Bios (0301?) boot with this chip and allow a flash, or will I need to find an i7 920? (Don't know if this board will ship with the 0402 bios)

On an a side issue, should I use a different TIM than the material shipped with the Corsair H50 ?

Any advice would would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


I don't know if this helps or not but when I bought this board my BIOS was not the latest and I had absolutely no problem updating the BIOS with the ASUSUpdate utility included on the disc. It worked perfectly.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gormak*


I notice your using a PM. You using 2 fan setup?
I do have a draft system spec using 2 Noctua 1300rpm fans with the PM. I usually like to go with the ram with the fin style heatsinks. If the Pro-mega /w 2 fans is workable i might go that way.

Also, if so, is a dominator ram fan workable with said setup?


yeah it's definitely workable. i posted couple pictures of my build on the first page like everyone else, i even managed to fit a ram cooler next to my pm with 25mm fan, idk about 35mm though. that might be a bit too thick but others managed with a modified clip.


----------



## EaglePC

HelloThere anyone notice a fluke of the board,PC does not power on sometimes ? everything lights up fan spins blank montor .this happens when i turn pc off and then on,or add a new hard drive.

need more info let me know

yi o yi ,i feel so out of place now...


----------



## kckyle

so it's not posting?


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


so it's not posting?


oh yea post runs very well just sometimes after its power down ,it won't go on few times has happened ,just the other day i put in a hard drive and had to turn in on a few times to post ,hmmm,strange one day i was in the bios changing some timings and reboot no,i had to turn it off n on.strange


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gormak* 
Another quick quetsion with this board...

Anyone using the Noctua NH-D14 with it?
Whats its footprint on the board like? are dominator/fin style heatsinks on RAM going to be a problem? Or are we lucky enough on this board for the dimm slots to be spaces far enough away?

I'm using the NH-D14 with only the 140mm fan between the towers. The heatpipes leading to the towers are not symmetric, the side facing the DIMMs has shorter heatpipes to give it more clearance. If you use Dominators or other modules with tall heatsinks, only the first DIMM slot (which isn't used with a 3 x 2GB kit installed) is partially covered by the heatsink itself. Now if you use the 120mm fan in the front - which is how Noctua ships the unit - you would have to either mount the 120mm fan higher up on the heatsink or remove the heatsink of the blocked DIMM.

Of course with low profile or absent heatsinks, there is no issue with using all six DIMM slots.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
From what I have heard and read the TIM included with the H50 is a top notch brand... Shin-Etsu. Actually I really kind of smudged the stock application on my H50 and re-seated after I bought some more Shin-Etsu. I really think the H50 is a good cooler but I have never used anything else so my opinion doesn't count for much.

What kind of case do you have? I recently just switched my setup around from a push/pull intake to a push/pull outtake and I think I am really getting better results that way. The overall temp inside my case has dropped by a degree or two along with the temp of the CPU.

Here's some pics of my case after I painted it. Full system will be HAF 932, Corsair 1000HX, P6x58d Premium (duh!), i7 930, 6x2GB G.Skill 1600 DDR3, Corsair H50, 2 x Zotac 8800GT graphics cards, 2x Intel X25-M-G2 80GB in RAID0 (system), 3 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB in RAID0 (data), Pioneer BD-RW, (lots of external 1TB USB drives for data backup/storage).

I will probably just look for a 3.8 Ghz OC for maximum stability.









http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8841348


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
Here's some pics of my case after I painted it. Full system will be HAF 932, Corsair 1000HX, P6x58d Premium (duh!), i7 930, 6x2GB G.Skill 1600 DDR3, Corsair H50, 2 x Zotac 8800GT graphics cards, 2x Intel X25-M-G2 80GB in RAID0 (system), 3 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB in RAID0 (data), Pioneer BD-RW, (lots of external 1TB USB drives for data backup/storage).

I will probably just look for a 3.8 Ghz OC for maximum stability.









http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8841348

That case looks really sweet. I should have took the time to paint mine but i was too excited to get all the **** inside it... hehe!


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


That case looks really sweet. I should have took the time to paint mine but i was too excited to get all the **** inside it... hehe!


I knew I had some time on my hands as the 1000HX was on backorder and I took the opportunity to RMA my 930 for another batch. I'm hoping to be building this weekend.


----------



## dceric

OK I just got my system put together with the i7 930 tonight. It booted right up. Bios was already at 0703 (i knew I should got the i7 980X







).

The H50 was simple to install and I did stick with the stock TIM. I'll see what kind of temps I get and go from there. The first move will be to add a "pull" fan to the setup.

I haven't decided on RAID yet, but I am leaning to using a separate card.

This is a sweet board! I am hoping to run stable at 4.2 MHz, but it will be tempting to see how high I can push this thing. Has anyone broken 5.0 Mhz with a 920 or 930 yet?


----------



## kckyle

i think someone on the asus forum has, this board is rather new but it's bound to happen sooner or later. you can try be the first here on this thread if you like. although there are couple guys really close, they're pushing around 4.8ghz.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dceric*


OK I just got my system put together with the i7 930 tonight. It booted right up. Bios was already at 0703 (i knew I should got the i7 980X







).

The H50 was simple to install and I did stick with the stock TIM. I'll see what kind of temps I get and go from there. The first move will be to add a "pull" fan to the setup.

I haven't decided on RAID yet, but I am leaning to using a separate card.

This is a sweet board! I am hoping to run stable at 4.2 MHz, but it will be tempting to see how high I can push this thing. Has anyone broken 5.0 Mhz with a 920 or 930 yet?


It's all going to depend on your temps and voltages. Post some screenies.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EaglePC* 
oh yea post runs very well just sometimes after its power down ,it won't go on few times has happened ,just the other day i put in a hard drive and had to turn in on a few times to post ,hmmm,strange one day i was in the bios changing some timings and reboot no,i had to turn it off n on.strange

I've had similar situation when trying to find stable overclock, everytime it was cause by incorrect RAM settings.
Weirdly, the red memtest led wasn't on every time that happened.

You can try out to ease latencies/lower speeds or check volts and see if that changes anything.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
Section 4.4.3. of the Motherboard User Guide says "Due to chipset limitation, when set any of SATA ports to RAID mode, ALL SATA ports run at RAID mode together."

Apart from the pidgeon English I'm trying to figure out exactly what this means. Does it mean that if you have a couple of disks in say RAID0 then you can't have an additional single (non raid) disk as well?

This is correct. Before I totaled my P6X58D I was running two drives in RAID0 and then a standalone drive for scratch-space.

All the drives will be running in RAID. Two drives are members of a two-disc array and the third is a member of a single disc array. When the standalone drive is configured like that it is essentially the same as running in in AHCI mode. The third drive could be transported to another machine and read just fine.

Performance impact? None. The ICH10R is more than capable of RAID0 or RAID1


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
I've had similar situation when trying to find stable overclock, everytime it was cause by incorrect RAM settings.
Weirdly, the red memtest led wasn't on every time that happened.

You can try out to ease latencies/lower speeds or check volts and see if that changes anything.

Sorry for the double...

Even if you're using one of the JEDEC or XMP profiles for your memory, find out what the manufacturer has specified for your modules and check those values against what is being set in the BIOS. Some boards, like my Classified or an MSI GD80 I used, don't set these values correctly and you will find the system unstable in some cases at stock settings.

If you can't find the specifications for your modules you can use a utility like Everest Ultimate to grab them.


----------



## kckyle

man i haven't touch my xmp profile in awhile, would there be any benefits on a daily basis going from 1333 to 2000mhz? besides benchmarks and oc?


----------



## DOM.

hey guys, so do you think its worth getting a HD 5850 right now ? if so which brand on newegg would like to order one tonight









also i gotten over 5GHz on my 920 but after 225blk i have to use slow mode, so i just got super pi and wprime runs

wish i could get more for benching 3dmarks


----------



## Gormak

you guys that are overclocking, are you just using the sample settings provided without touching the ram settings/latencies? (ie, just leaving at whatever is detected)?

Or are we meant to be manually adjusting memory as well as applying the relevant voltages and cpu multipliers?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


hey guys, so do you think its worth getting a HD 5850 right now ? if so which brand on newegg would like to order one tonight









also i gotten over 5GHz on my 920 but after 225blk i have to use slow mode, so i just got super pi and wprime runs

wish i could get more for benching 3dmarks


if you can, there are open box 5870's floating around.


----------



## shadowmilo

Hey guys its me again, i got all my parts FINALLY. But now, for those that are using the Corsair Dominator GT 6GB/12GB CL7 1600mhz ram, please guide me in setting my ram up so that it runs as the right specs, atm its 1066mhz cl8... not kewl....
So help on that please

Plus, what should i run to burn in the PC, ive had 2 blue screens, but that was after i set the dram voltage to 1.64 and set the ram speed to 1600mhz.....

How many days should i wait till i try to OC my PC, ill just use the link on page... 19 i think was it? that gets me to 3.61ghz, its all i need honestly.

So any help on those and burn in stuff? Would be get to finally set up my computer properlly!! WOOHOO


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadowmilo*


Hey guys its me again, i got all my parts FINALLY. But now, for those that are using the Corsair Dominator GT 6GB/12GB CL7 1600mhz ram, please guide me in setting my ram up so that it runs as the right specs, atm its 1066mhz cl8... not kewl....
So help on that please

Plus, what should i run to burn in the PC, ive had 2 blue screens, but that was after i set the dram voltage to 1.64 and set the ram speed to 1600mhz.....

How many days should i wait till i try to OC my PC, ill just use the link on page... 19 i think was it? that gets me to 3.61ghz, its all i need honestly.

So any help on those and burn in stuff? Would be get to finally set up my computer properlly!! WOOHOO


is it possible you can fill out the system info? would be alot easier


----------



## shadowmilo

Quote:



is it possible you can fill out the system info? would be alot easier


i7 920 stock speed, D0+corsair h50 cooler push pull config
6gb corsair dominator gt cl7 1600mhz+fan
ati 5870 1gb etc etc XFX
antec 902 case + extra fan
950w corsair psu
1tb seagate
x22 lg dvd drive
razer lycosa/death adder
windows 7 home 64bit

that enough?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Modern components don't really need to be burnt in. They already have with QC testing.

Most likely, if you are getting blue screens after raising your memory, that you need to raise your QPI voltage. For 1600mhz try 1.275 and back it down until you lose stability.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


if you can, there are open box 5870's floating around.


there isnt any 5XXX cards at all


----------



## kckyle

if that's the case. the 5850 it is then


----------



## shadowmilo

Quote:

Modern components don't really need to be burnt in. They already have with QC testing.

Most likely, if you are getting blue screens after raising your memory, that you need to raise your QPI voltage. For 1600mhz try 1.275 and back it down until you lose stability.
um, know how to change the latencies from 8 to 7, like normal??


----------



## shadowmilo

Can i get anyones msn that will help me alil with the ram fixing please?

I tried what BlackDragon said, 1.275 gave an instant bluescreen, the next voltage down gave a bluescreen after i logged in etc etc.

So any help on this would be excellent.

If i could get at least someone's msn to help me, would be SO great, you'd make my b'day even better









EDIT:::: Ok i just did the overclocking guide to get it to 3.61 stable with low voltages, thanks to whom ever that person was.
Testing with LinX now, temps now sitting on average 65C. Done 5 runs so far. Looks to be stable.

Now the only problem i have now is to get the ram back to CL7 and it back to 1600mhz. Any ideas on how to go about it. What should i up?


----------



## paleblue

Need a hand here.

Trying to install Win7 on a new RAID0 set of 3 drives. Created the raid set ok in the marvel configuration but Windows says it can't install windows on this disk. I thought you didn't need raid drivers for win 7.

Bios is 0703. Do I need drivers? I don't have a floppy drive!


----------



## shadowmilo

Guys, i just did xMisery's Overclocking 3.61ghz Stable Guide. Its stable.
But my ram is still not running at 1600mhz, and i want it to run at the timings it should run at.
Any help guys? What should i change?
I tried setting the CPU ratio setting to 17.0 then upping the BCLK Freq. to the point the DRAM Freq is at 1603mhz. upped the CPU voltage a fraction, and the DRAM Bus voltage to 1.66.

But it BSOD...

Quote:



Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[172]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1379MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2758MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.11875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.20625]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


Any ideas?

P.s i changed the DRAM timings to
[7]
[7]
[7]
[20]
auto auto auto etc.

But idk if that had anything to do with the BSOD....


----------



## theshadow1234

Hey Guys,

I recently tried Xmisery's settings below to overclock my 920 to 3.8. Since the majority of my work is encoding blu-rays to mkv i figured maybe it was time to decrease the encoding times and increase the FPS on ripbot264 and finish my quest of encoding my 150 blu-rays from my collection. From regular stock speeds i saw a huge increase in FPS but I kept getting x264_x86, _x64.exe errors after a few successful encodes. No Reboots, No BSODs. My Temps at full load were about 69-74 degrees and Half Load came to a cool 55-58 degrees. The guys at Doom9 suggested that it may have been some encoding software issues so i ended re-installing my entire Windows OS and afterwards I encoded 2 movies with no problems and then the problem came back. Basically just app crashes. I reverted back to my normal 2.6 stock speeds for now until i can get some advice on how to fix this. I was thinking about bumping up the wattage on the CPU but wanted to get some advice first before i do this. Just to be safe.

At Stock speeds i have no problems with the encodes.

These are my specs below:
Antec 900 Case (4 Fans)
i7 920 (Stock)
Artic Cooling Freezer Pro Rev 2
P6X58D
Corsair Dominator 6GB 1600
ATI 5770HD
Corsair 750 WATT PS
1.5T WD
640GB Black WD
Blu-Ray Drive

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
***************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
***************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]181[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.15625[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.20000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]181[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.16875[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.20000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*NOTE:* .


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
Need a hand here.

Trying to install Win7 on a new RAID0 set of 3 drives. Created the raid set ok in the marvel configuration but Windows says it can't install windows on this disk. I thought you didn't need raid drivers for win 7.

Bios is 0703. Do I need drivers? I don't have a floppy drive!

whats hds are you trying to raid 0 ? 3x1tb ?

i tryed to do my 2x1.5tb bit 2tb is the max but for some reason i had to do them as like there where single driver 1.3X each and it worked

when setting up raid it tells you if its a bootable drive is it says no then you cant use it you have to make it smaller volume


----------



## izzman

Quick question.

Can I use the OC settings for the 920 to overclock my 930 on the motherboard?

I haven't found a good place to start OCing with this setup and am very inexperienced. I just want a 3.8ghz or so OC.

Thanks


----------



## theshadow1234

Well I managed to clock the 920 back to 3.8 again and i ran the IBT test for 20 passes on very high settings. Appcrash just like Ripbot264 after 12 passes.

See Below





I think i'm going to run the test again on standard and see if it passes.

You guys think i should bump up the voltage a bit and about how much?


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


whats hds are you trying to raid 0 ? 3x1tb ?

i tryed to do my 2x1.5tb bit 2tb is the max but for some reason i had to do them as like there where single driver 1.3X each and it worked

when setting up raid it tells you if its a bootable drive is it says no then you cant use it you have to make it smaller volume










I was just trying to load windows to run some stress tests using the 3 1TB raid 0 set - after it's all good I'll move my two SSDs over from my current machine and make them the boot volume.

Yes the problem was that such a large volume isnt bootable. I made a 70GB vol and that worked fine. The problem now is that win7 won't allow me to have a 2.7 TB vol. It splits it to a max of 2 TB. Is there a way around that? I'd like a larger volume really.


----------



## Jamos169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *izzman*


Quick question.

Can I use the OC settings for the 920 to overclock my 930 on the motherboard?

I haven't found a good place to start OCing with this setup and am very inexperienced. I just want a 3.8ghz or so OC.

Thanks


 Set you cpu Ratio to 21 and then in essence..yes you can


----------



## perkeo

I have managed to OC my i7 930 D0 in P6X58D Premium @ 3.8Ghz, 4.0Ghz and 4.2Ghz using BCLK 200 (x19, x20 and x21) but the voltages at which I managed to get stable are way higher than those posted by xmisery and others. What is the reason for my CPU to need a higher voltage for the same level of OC?
My CPU Batch is 3001A501, I wonder if that matters. What do you reckon?
I would like to try OC'ing my CPU further but at these vCore voltage levels I just don't feel comfortable doing that.
My Turbo V for 4.0Ghz









and for 4.2Ghz










Any help in getting my OC to run at lower voltages (VCore and QPI/DRAM) or comments from anyone with the same CPU would be much appreciated.


----------



## izzman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamos169* 
Set you cpu Ratio to 21 and then in essence..yes you can










Thank you!


----------



## perkeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
I have the same memory as you and I have seen that first BSOD more times than I care to remember. I don't know much about this overclocking stuff so trying to lower the timings of my RAM has been a nightmare. I have resorted to leaving the timings on auto with a QPI/DRAM of 1.26875. This sets my timings to 9-9-9-24 and I seem to be fairly stable. I don't know how to get them any lower than that. I have been able to leave the voltage at 1.26875 and manually set the timings to 8-8-8-24 with limited success. Prime95 runs fine and so does OCCT but I fail the IBT and LinX. I'm sure somebody with more knowledge could get my timings lower. I don't know if any of this helps or not.

Have you managed to get your timings to 8-8-8-24? Take a look at my OC settings for 3.8Ghz, 4.0Ghz and 4.2Ghz and see if that helps. I don't know what BCLK and BCLK Frequency you are using for your OC @4.2Ghz. I have found that 200 x 21 requires lower voltages both for VCore as well as for QPI/DRAM.

These are my settings, I hope this helps:


----------



## izzman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *perkeo*


Have you managed to get your timings to 8-8-8-24? Take a look at my OC settings for 3.8Ghz, 4.0Ghz and 4.2Ghz and see if that helps. I don't know what BCLK and BCLK Frequency you are using for your OC @4.2Ghz. I have found that 200 x 21 requires lower voltages both for VCore as well as for QPI/DRAM.

These are my settings, I hope this helps:










This is my exact setup, I think I will try your settings to get 4.0ghz.

What are acceptable temps?


----------



## ekovalsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perkeo* 
I have managed to OC my i7 930 D0 in P6X58D Premium @ 3.8Ghz, 4.0Ghz and 4.2Ghz using BCLK 200 (x19, x20 and x21) but the voltages at which I managed to get stable are way higher than those posted by xmisery and others. What is the reason for my CPU to need a higher voltage for the same level of OC?
My CPU Batch is 3001A501, I wonder if that matters. What do you reckon?
I would like to try OC'ing my CPU further but at these vCore voltage levels I just don't feel comfortable doing that.
Any help in getting my OC to run at lower voltages (VCore and QPI/DRAM) or comments from anyone with the same CPU would be much appreciated.

Couple things I notice:

1. You need a larger increase in Vcore to go from 3.8>4 then you do from 4>4.2; that means something isn't right at 4.0. I'd suggest reconfiguring your 4.0 overclock using the 21x multiplier at bclk 191. Do this and I bet you will be able to lower your Vcore to the 1.3 - 1.325v range. The slight underclock of your RAM is irrelevant. Others have stated, and it has been true with my experimentation, that the 20x multiplier is inherently less stable than the 19x or 21x. As for why that is, I still haven't seen an explanation that I buy but for whatever reason it seems to be true.

2. You can destabilize your overclock by manipulating the IOH, ICH, CPU diff amplitude, and skews. Try IOH and ICH on 'auto' (or manual=1.1), CPU diff ampitude on 'auto' or 700mv, and both clock skews to 'normal'. I am running 8800 Ultra SLI (almost as power hungry as the Fermi) and only when I was trying 4.3 & 4.4 overclocks did I have to raise IOH - only one or two of my three DIMMs would be detected at 1.1v. If all your memory is accounted for and you are not getting GPU-related errors, you may be most stable at 1.1v. ICH is the southbridge which is pretty far downstream from the components stressed that overclocking stresses... have yet to see a good explanation on why increasing this will do anything other than increase heat. As for CPU differential amplitude and clock skew... well I've played with them and cannot say they have ever helped stabilize and unstable overclock.

3. You can also try overclock settings with LLC _disabled_. You will of course need to set higher Vcore settings in BIOS (about +0.04-0.06 at 1.2x volts, +0.06-0.08v at 1.3x volts) than with it enabled. I use it and like it bult really it is a solution for a problem that doesn't really exist, and it does add stress to the system. But it is nice to see the lower Vcore setting in the BIOS and Turbo-V







With it disabled, find the lowest Vcore at full load that is stable. Then if you want, enable it and see if that value will still work. You need to run LinX with at least 5,120mb RAM to get the maximum Vdroop! Any less doesn't fully stress compute cores and IMC at the same time.

4. You can try overclocking with power saving features (EIST, C1E, Vcore offset) enabled. While this probably won't help stability, on the P6X58D it doesn't seem to hurt it either. If you can use the same load Vcore and get drastically lower idle Vcore, why not ?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perkeo* 
Have you managed to get your timings to 8-8-8-24? Take a look at my OC settings for 3.8Ghz, 4.0Ghz and 4.2Ghz and see if that helps. I don't know what BCLK and BCLK Frequency you are using for your OC @4.2Ghz. I have found that 200 x 21 requires lower voltages both for VCore as well as for QPI/DRAM.

These are my settings, I hope this helps:









I used xmisery's settings for the 4.20GHz OC except I have fooled around a tad with a couple things. My CPU voltage is 1.29375 and my QPI is 1.25000. The settings for my RAM at these voltages are left on auto which runs my ram at 9-9-9-24. This has been stable so far as I can tell.

In trying to lower my RAM timings I was fooling around looking at the XMP profile and when I loaded the profile the QPI was at 1.35000 running the timings at 8-8-8-24-2N. So essentially I thought that if I just raise up the QPI to 1.35000 like the XMP profile did that I could manually set my timings to 8-8-8-24-2N which so far seems to be the case. I haven't done any lengthy testing in LinX, OCCT, IBT, or Prime95 yet but so far it seems stable. I noticed that this voltage is somewhat higher than what I see for other peoples so I am thinking it's prolly not good.

I did try manually running my RAM at 8-8-8-24-auto with the voltage at 1.25000 like you but I remember failing LinX and IBT I think so I gave up with that. I have kind of given up trying to get timings for my RAM lower and personally I don't think I would notice an improvement or not from the auto settings. What do you think?


----------



## paleblue

Just tried xmisery's 3.61GHz w/ Hyperthreading settings and got a BSOD after about 5 mins with no load. Should I increase the CPU Voltage? Is there anything else to increase?

I didn't catch the BSOD message as it disappeared too fast, how do I prevent a reboot on BSOD?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


Just tried xmisery's 3.61GHz w/ Hyperthreading settings and got a BSOD after about 5 mins with no load. Should I increase the CPU Voltage? Is there anything else to increase?

I didn't catch the BSOD message as it disappeared too fast, how do I prevent a reboot on BSOD?


Maybe because you run a i7 930 you may need more voltage? I am not sure but it sounds good. To stop your computer from rebooting you will want to go to..

Control Panel\\System and Security\\System\\Advanced System Settings\\Startup and Recovery

Then you will want to uncheck "automatically restart". I needed help on this very problem a little while back as well


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Maybe because you run a i7 930 you may need more voltage? I am not sure but it sounds good. To stop your computer from rebooting you will want to go to..

Control Panel\\System and Security\\System\\Advanced System Settings\\Startup and Recovery

Then you will want to uncheck "automatically restart". I needed help on this very problem a little while back as well










Thank you very much - the restart is off now. I bumped the cpu voltage to 1.15 and i'm about to run a stress test, I expect it to crash!

Is there anything else I should raise other than cpu voltage? (vcore I think it is but the BIOS lists "cpu voltage" can you clarify?).


----------



## paleblue

Seems happy with 3.61GHz @ 1.15v initially. Now to run prime95...

Seems ok ran linx no probs but only showing 6GB ram cpuz shows 12 but BIOS and windows task manager only show 6. Any suggestions?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


I was just trying to load windows to run some stress tests using the 3 1TB raid 0 set - after it's all good I'll move my two SSDs over from my current machine and make them the boot volume.

Yes the problem was that such a large volume isnt bootable. I made a 70GB vol and that worked fine. The problem now is that win7 won't allow me to have a 2.7 TB vol. It splits it to a max of 2 TB. Is there a way around that? I'd like a larger volume really.


No 2TB is the max you can have its a os thing


----------



## xEzekialx

Add me to the list (specs below.)


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


No 2TB is the max you can have its a os thing


Got it working with a 3 TB single volume on the raid0 set. Had to change the volume type in windows to gpt (i think it was).


----------



## IEATFISH

Well, I have a 5870 on the way for crossfire. I had to take out my xtremegamer since I'll lose my PCI slot due to the second card. I was using optical out to my nice receiver so I figured I wouldn't see much difference in sound quality. Well, that wasn't true. It sounded much worse.

I felt kinda bad since I enjoy my music and games so I started poking around in the sound settings. I noticed the Default Format tab and lo and behold, the lowest format was default. I changed it from 16 bit 44100 Hz to 24 Bit 96000 Hz and OH WOW. The difference was amazing.

So anyone unhappy with their onboard sound, try messing with your sample rate. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
Got it working with a 3 TB single volume on the raid0 set. Had to change the volume type in windows to gpt (i think it was).

yeah GPT forgot about that









so are you setting up raid in the bios ? where you able to boot from it or just want it for storage ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Well, I have a 5870 on the way for crossfire. I had to take out my xtremegamer since I'll lose my PCI slot due to the second card. I was using optical out to my nice receiver so I figured I wouldn't see much difference in sound quality. Well, that wasn't true. It sounded much worse.

I felt kinda bad since I enjoy my music and games so I started poking around in the sound settings. I noticed the Default Format tab and lo and behold, the lowest format was default. I changed it from 16 bit 44100 Hz to 24 Bit 96000 Hz and OH WOW. The difference was amazing.

So anyone unhappy with their onboard sound, try messing with your sample rate. It makes a huge difference.

so where did you change it at ?


----------



## CULLEN

xmisery: I was speccing your templateds for highest overclocks on low volts and in the w/o ht you got Ht enabled..


----------



## paleblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
yeah GPT forgot about that









so are you setting up raid in the bios ? where you able to boot from it or just want it for storage ?

so where did you change it at ?

I've got the 3 F3 Spinpoint 1TBs in raid0 and set to GPT in windows for one nice big fast 3 GB storage drive. Boot is 2x Intel X25M 80GB also in raid0. All raid set in bios. The raid is sorted now - all perfect. My problems are now with the RAM. Before my first overclocking attempt the bios would see all 12 GB. O/Cd to 3.61Ghz using xmisery's guide (more vcore) the bios only saw 6GB.

Now all reset back to defaults the bios is only seeing either 6GB, 8GB or 10GB - seems random on each boot how much it sees.

What do I have to set to make the board consistently see all 12GB?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
yeah GPT forgot about that









so are you setting up raid in the bios ? where you able to boot from it or just want it for storage ?

so where did you change it at ?

Just double click the Realtek HD Audio Manager icon in the System Tray > Default Format > Default Format. I could change it while I was listening to music so I could hear the difference.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
I've got the 3 F3 Spinpoint 1TBs in raid0 and set to GPT in windows for one nice big fast 3 GB storage drive. Boot is 2x Intel X25M 80GB also in raid0. All raid set in bios. The raid is sorted now - all perfect. My problems are now with the RAM. Before my first overclocking attempt the bios would see all 12 GB. O/Cd to 3.61Ghz using xmisery's guide (more vcore) the bios only saw 6GB.

Now all reset back to defaults the bios is only seeing either 6GB, 8GB or 10GB - seems random on each boot how much it sees.

What do I have to set to make the board consistently see all 12GB?

that happened to me 6GB would show 4 and couldnt boot with one stick in the first blue slot, ended up being a bent pin in the socket, i think when i put it in the wrong way was use to 775 the letters on the cpu but its the other way on i7, but i had one out of place on the bottom right corner where the NB and mem slots are

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Just double click the Realtek HD Audio Manager icon in the System Tray > Default Format > Default Format. I could change it while I was listening to music so I could hear the difference.

oh i dont even havt the Realtek drivers installed









so are you going to run a 5850 and 5870 in CF ? i been looking at getting a 5850 but idk if its worth the 300 bucks was even thinking of the 5870 but there 100 more from the 5850 XD


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
that happened to me 6GB would show 4 and couldnt boot with one stick in the first blue slot, ended up being a bent pin in the socket, i think when i put it in the wrong way was use to 775 the letters on the cpu but its the other way on i7, but i had one out of place on the bottom right corner where the NB and mem slots are

oh i dont even havt the Realtek drivers installed









Yeah, I installed them after I removed my Xtremegamer. They're decent enough.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
that happened to me 6GB would show 4 and couldnt boot with one stick in the first blue slot, ended up being a bent pin in the socket, i think when i put it in the wrong way was use to 775 the letters on the cpu but its the other way on i7, but i had one out of place on the bottom right corner where the NB and mem slots are

oh i dont even havt the Realtek drivers installed









so are you going to run a 5850 and 5870 in CF ? i been looking at getting a 5850 but idk if its worth the 300 bucks was even thinking of the 5870 but there 100 more from the 5850 XD

Hmm, it's nothing to do with the sticks or the installation I don't think as the bios recognized all 12 GB initially and now it's random on boot. I should add cpuz sees all 12GB every time though.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
Hmm, it's nothing to do with the sticks or the installation I don't think as the bios recognized all 12 GB initially and now it's random on boot. I should add cpuz sees all 12GB every time though.

yeah cpuz will show all the GB try just one stick in the 1st blue slot see if it boots if it does it something else might need some more volts some where


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


yeah cpuz will show all the GB try just one stick in the 1st blue slot see if it boots if it does it something else might need some more volts some where


I definitely think it needs some more volts somewhere too. The thing is where??


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


I definitely think it needs some more volts somewhere too. The thing is where??


so did you try the one slot ?

post bios your settings









or ss TurboV with the more settings tab open


----------



## ekovalsky

I'm re-doing my overclock for maximum efficiency since I'm trying to make my caseless PC silent. I thought this might be useful for others with this board who want top clock speed with minimum (i.e. silent) cooling requirements.

With EIST and C1E enabled, multiplier locked at 21x, and Vcore set to 'offset' the minimum adjustment is +0.0065v. The default Vcore at this multiplier coded in the BIOS microcode is 1.25v, so the actual Vcore is 1.2565v. Right now I have LLC enabled, so rather than Vdroop the Vcore at full load (LinX 8 threads, 5200MB) actually rises to 1.264v in CPU-Z. This is stable for 25 LinX runs with bclk 192 = 4.03GHz. Minimum stable QPI/Dram 1.21875v, VDimm 1.5v, timings 7-7-7-20-1T @ 1535Mhz. Other settings are basically at their minimum: IOH and IOH (1.1v), CPU PLL (1.8v), CPU diff amplitude 700mV, CPU & IOH clock skews 'normal'. At idle Vcore drops to 0.960v.

I am going to disable LLC and see how high I can get the blck with the lower load Vcore that will allow. I am thinking 3.8GHz or so may be possible, and I bet the Noctua NH-D14 will be able to keep things cool enough without any fan.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
xmisery: I was speccing your templateds for highest overclocks on low volts and in the w/o ht you got Ht enabled..









Hey Cullen, thanks for pointing out that typo. It affected the 3.6/3.8/4.0 templates. Hopefully others that used them were smart enough to realize it shouldn't have been enabled for the non-HT OC.


----------



## perkeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekovalsky*


Couple things I notice:

1. You need a larger increase in Vcore to go from 3.8>4 then you do from 4>4.2; that means something isn't right at 4.0. I'd suggest reconfiguring your 4.0 overclock using the 21x multiplier at bclk 191. Do this and I bet you will be able to lower your Vcore to the 1.3 - 1.325v range. The slight underclock of your RAM is irrelevant. Others have stated, and it has been true with my experimentation, that the 20x multiplier is inherently less stable than the 19x or 21x. As for why that is, I still haven't seen an explanation that I buy but for whatever reason it seems to be true.

2. You can destabilize your overclock by manipulating the IOH, ICH, CPU diff amplitude, and skews. Try IOH and ICH on 'auto' (or manual=1.1), CPU diff ampitude on 'auto' or 700mv, and both clock skews to 'normal'. I am running 8800 Ultra SLI (almost as power hungry as the Fermi) and only when I was trying 4.3 & 4.4 overclocks did I have to raise IOH - only one or two of my three DIMMs would be detected at 1.1v. If all your memory is accounted for and you are not getting GPU-related errors, you may be most stable at 1.1v. ICH is the southbridge which is pretty far downstream from the components stressed that overclocking stresses... have yet to see a good explanation on why increasing this will do anything other than increase heat. As for CPU differential amplitude and clock skew... well I've played with them and cannot say they have ever helped stabilize and unstable overclock.

3. You can also try overclock settings with LLC _disabled_. You will of course need to set higher Vcore settings in BIOS (about +0.04-0.06 at 1.2x volts, +0.06-0.08v at 1.3x volts) than with it enabled. I use it and like it bult really it is a solution for a problem that doesn't really exist, and it does add stress to the system. But it is nice to see the lower Vcore setting in the BIOS and Turbo-V







With it disabled, find the lowest Vcore at full load that is stable. Then if you want, enable it and see if that value will still work. You need to run LinX with at least 5,120mb RAM to get the maximum Vdroop! Any less doesn't fully stress compute cores and IMC at the same time.

4. You can try overclocking with power saving features (EIST, C1E, Vcore offset) enabled. While this probably won't help stability, on the P6X58D it doesn't seem to hurt it either. If you can use the same load Vcore and get drastically lower idle Vcore, why not ?


Thanks for the advice. I am going to give this a try and see how that goes. So far I managed to convert some VCore voltage into QPI/DRAM by gradually reducing a few notches from one and increasing the other. My system is running stable. I have 2 4.0GHz OC's, 200 x 20 and 191 x 21. I have noticed that 200 x 20 is slightly more difficult to keep stable but I get better results with this OC running Super PI and Hyper PI.

I am going to implement some of your suggestions and then I am going to try lowering my voltages and testing. I would be happy to run my 4.0Ghz OC at VCore 1.2875v and QPI/DRAM 1.25v. Well, actually I can boot and run my computer but when I try any stability testing software my system fails miserably. That's how I got to the voltages I am presently using. Right now my voltages are VCore 1.31875v and 1.26875v QPI/DRAM for 4.0Ghz and VCore 1.3875 and 1.26875 QPI/DRAM.

I have tried a whole bunch of voltage settings but none other than these seem to work. I am almost resigned to the fact that maybe my CPU is voltage hungry and I have to learn to live with it as it is.

Will keep you posted on how thing go. Cheers!


----------



## d0rkb0y

This board is a dream! Amazing job on the walk-throughs here (did find the 930 requires quite a bumb in voltages compared to the 920 ). Add me to the list please! 4.0Ghz currently without much time in tweaking (very stable currently). Temps; 43c idle 78c load. Some time spent tweaking will drop these a bit more. This place is too much joy


----------



## maverickpk

Hello all,
Iam having a strange problem here with this board. This is my situation:
I have 2 WD CB 640GB SATA 3 drives connected to the MB and have already installed WIN 7 x64 Ultimate. Now I'd like to setup these 2 drives in RAID 0 (I do however fully understand that I will have to reinstall the OS, that isn't a problem)

Things already done in BIOS:
BIOS->Main->Storage Configuration->"Configure SATA as": I have set it to RAID

The questions I have:
1) How do I get to the Matrix Storage manager option ROM during POST? The MB manual says to use CTRL+I (Eye) key combo to get to it but that did not seem to work for me.

2) Also when I go into BIOS->Advanced->Onboard Devices Config I noticed that the Marvell 9123 controller was set to IDE mode. I thought that should be set to AHCI mode for RAID to work so I changed it to AHCI Mode, saved and rebooted but I got BSOD.

*EDIT:
My BIOS is at v02.61. Revision 0703*

Anything Iam doing wrong here or missed? Whatelse do I need to set up a RAID 0 array?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Cheers
Mav


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y*


This board is a dream! Amazing job on the walk-throughs here (did find the 930 requires quite a bumb in voltages compared to the 920 ). Add me to the list please! 4.0Ghz currently without much time in tweaking (very stable currently). Temps; 43c idle 78c load. Some time spent tweaking will drop these a bit more. This place is too much joy










Any chance of seeing your bios settings?


----------



## Lrs3329

just asking cause plain around with the fan speed i noticed that if i turn that one down i barely hear anything from the pc just wanna make sure im not turning down the pump or anyfans on the rad


----------



## Lrs3329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


Any chance of seeing your bios settings?


i used xmisery's setting for the 920 worked on my 930


----------



## maverickpk

I just heard back from ASUS support.

Quote:



The SATA3 ports do not support RAID, RAID is only supported on the Intel ports. Also if you have the OS on the SATA3 ports and you change the mode, you have to reformat and reinstall the OS for it to boot again. AHCI mode only makes them hot swappable. If you dont plan on hot swapping then you will need them in IDE mode.

If you need further assistance, please contact 
Technical Support at 812-282-ASUS option # 3 
M-F 8:30 AM - 12:00 AM EST 
Sat-Sun 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM

Thank you,
ASUS Tech Support/L1 Support


I will be RMA'ing this board.


----------



## perkeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*


i used xmisery's setting for the 920 worked on my 930


And those settings worked for you? I am amazed! I have been having a really hard time OC'ing my 930 on this mobo @ 4.0Ghz (191 x 21) and the best I have managed to get to is 1.31875v VCore and 1.26875v QPI/DRAM which is lower than what other people have managed to get with their 930.

I haven't been able to get @ 4.0Ghz (200 x 20) stable. It needs more voltage than 191 x 21.

I guess my 930 is voltage hungry, bummer!









Someone asked about vdroop on this motherboard. My BIOS settings read 1.31875v VCore while CPU-Z shows 1.304v. It doesn't fluctuate from idle to load, it is stable, fixed at 1.304v.


----------



## perkeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamos169*


QPI/DRAM seems to be the issue for you, trying just uping it until stable or until you reach 1.4 then try something else...


Jamos, could you post your BIOS settings, please. I have my 930 @ 4.0Ghz (191 x 21) with 1.31875v VCore and 1.26875v QPI/DRAM. DRAM Bus @ 1.64v. All other settings in "auto". I bet you can lower your VCore further.


----------



## perkeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kizzo*


After some overclock on my 930 with those settings :

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.2875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[Auto]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
IOH Voltage............................[Auto]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Do you think i need to enabled both Spectrum / C1E / Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech ?

I know it's some kind of power managment have any others information?


Kizzo, is your 930 stable @ 4.0Ghz (191 x 21) with VCore 1.2875v and QPI/DRAM 1.25v? The lowest I have managed to get mine is 1.31875v VCore and 1.26875v QPI/DRAM. I tried your settings but my system BSOD after a few minutes of Prime95 Blend.


----------



## perkeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*










just asking cause plain around with the fan speed i noticed that if i turn that one down i barely hear anything from the pc just wanna make sure im not turning down the pump or anyfans on the rad


Could you post your BIOS settings, please. I am trying to lower my VCore as low as possible and it seems you managed to get yours running at 1.21v.


----------



## maverickpk

Problem solved. Spoke to Newegg and an RMA has been approved. I'm soooo sending this board back.


----------



## perkeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lrs3329* 
i used xmisery's setting for the 920 worked on my 930

What's the batch number of your i7 930?


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


Any chance of seeing your bios settings?


Sorry just saw this. You can take a look at my post HERE on these boards regarding this. You can see some of my settings here, if you need me to type it all out just holler but honestly use xmisery's settings then edit with mine in the post and thats what I have!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lrs3329

Batch # 3001a131


----------



## Lrs3329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perkeo* 
What's the batch number of your i7 930?

What i'm really interested in is setting my memory to run at it's full speed I have same as u any luck?


----------



## whoisron

Hey guys I was wondering if you can control the voltages send to the MB in the different fan slots ports on the MB. I know you can control the fan speed if the fan is a PWM fan with 4 pin connector. Is it possible to control the fan speed as well with a 3 pin by just plugging it in the MB?

I know a lot of people recommend just getting a higher RPM fan lets say GT15's and undervolting them to like 7v or 5v to get a more quieter speed and that way ill have the option to put them on full RPM if want too.

Or is the only way to control / slow down the speed by using a seperate fan controller for 3 pin connectors, thanks guys. Im new to this stuff.


----------



## zamdam

Can someone help me to get a stable OC.. Last month I ran Prime 95 small fft's for 16 hours with no BSOD.. But now, it has started to crash on me.. While playing games like BFBC2 and COD MW2, it blue screens after one match of multiplayer..

Here are my settings.




























And ever since I changed my tubing, my temps have increased.. IDK why..


----------



## d0rkb0y

Someone asked me for my settings on the i7-930. They are pretty much the same as xmisery but to get the 930 stable I had to change voltages. With these settings I noticed only a few degree C bump in my overall temps.

The only thing I really changed (from xmisery's walkthrough) below is the CPU Volt: 1.29375, Dram Volt: 1.60, QPI/Dram Volt: 1.28125. I edited the below to show as much. Mind you I am constantly working on this, this is just the current stable OC. I will be trying to push my ram to it's capable 2k speed next







(board is the limitation at this point).

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.29375[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.28125[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.60[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]


----------



## zamdam

Thanks.. I have tried that voltage and it is unstable..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y*


Someone asked me for my settings on the i7-930. They are pretty much the same as xmisery but to get the 930 stable I had to change voltages. With these settings I noticed only a few degree C bump in my overall temps.

The only thing I really changed (from xmisery's walkthrough) below is the CPU Volt: 1.29375, Dram Volt: 1.60, QPI/Dram Volt: 1.28125. I edited the below to show as much. Mind you I am constantly working on this, this is just the current stable OC. I will be trying to push my ram to it's capable 2k speed next







(board is the limitation at this point).

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.29375[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.28125[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.60[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]


----------



## paleblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y* 
Someone asked me for my settings on the i7-930. They are pretty much the same as xmisery but to get the 930 stable I had to change voltages. With these settings I noticed only a few degree C bump in my overall temps.

The only thing I really changed (from xmisery's walkthrough) below is the CPU Volt: 1.29375, Dram Volt: 1.60, QPI/Dram Volt: 1.28125. I edited the below to show as much. Mind you I am constantly working on this, this is just the current stable OC. I will be trying to push my ram to it's capable 2k speed next







(board is the limitation at this point).

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.29375[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.28125[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.60[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]


I think it might have been me asking, anyway thanks for posting this. Did you just plug these numbers in and add vcore and QPI/DRAM voltage until it was stable?

I see you have a lower DRAM voltage 1.60 than xmisery (1.64) . Why?

The problem I'm having is when I oc at all I start to not detect all the RAM.


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*


Thanks.. I have tried that voltage and it is unstable..










Different batch I guess







(will list below if that helps)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


I think it might have been me asking, anyway thanks for posting this. Did you just plug these numbers in and add vcore and QPI/DRAM voltage until it was stable?

I see you have a lower DRAM voltage 1.60 than xmisery (1.64) . Why?

The problem I'm having is when I oc at all I start to not detect all the RAM.


yep, basically bumped up until stable. Did most on the fly with turbov then final testings of course with static BIOS settings. Handled so far an 8 hr burn in just fine. I set the ram to that b/c it I personally am messing a lot with my ram and want to see the lowest stable voltage i can get @ 1531 so when I push to 2K I will have a better sense of if the voltage is gonna be scary or not (I also messed with my timings, sounds like you should too, try to put them at 9's).

i7-930 batch # 3002A648


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Can someone help me to get a stable OC.. Last month I ran Prime 95 small fft's for 16 hours with no BSOD.. But now, it has started to crash on me.. While playing games like BFBC2 and COD MW2, it blue screens after one match of multiplayer..

Here are my settings.


I did post this in your thread too...

Run Prime95 blend and stress your whole system. Small FFT only stresses your CPU not your Ram.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y*


Different batch I guess







(will list below if that helps)

yep, basically bumped up until stable. Did most on the fly with turbov then final testings of course with static BIOS settings. Handled so far an 8 hr burn in just fine. I set the ram to that b/c it I personally am messing a lot with my ram and want to see the lowest stable voltage i can get @ 1531 so when I push to 2K I will have a better sense of if the voltage is gonna be scary or not (I also messed with my timings, sounds like you should too, try to put them at 9's).

i7-930 batch # 3002A648


I've now got it running at 3.3GHz stable - set RAM to 9-9-9-24, vcore to 1.1v everything else on auto. It seems that whenever I try to go higher my RAM isn't detected.


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


I've now got it running at 3.3GHz stable - set RAM to 9-9-9-24, vcore to 1.1v everything else on auto. It seems that whenever I try to go higher my RAM isn't detected.


Are you trying to run the ram full @ 2000? That mb only supports one set of those at that speed (6GB)

edit: 1.1v??


----------



## Uncivilised

As kyle said he would like to collect all posts together. My question was that does this mobo have disadvatages in muti gpu because usb 3 and sata 6 uses 4 lanes out of 32. However others said that x59 IOH supports 36 lanes and are not effected and can run speeds of 16x/16x rather than 16x/8x. Which is correct?


----------



## Cyberman

i am running out of memory for virtualization, VMware etc. (too many virtual servers running)
i'm thinking of adding another 6GB RAM Corsair Dominators C8 for a total of 12GB.
i am overclocking @ 3.8 GHz and mem running at 1523. i will probably try 4 GHz soon but will probably not run it 24/7 and maybe even revert back to 3.8 GHz.

my question is if i add another 6GB will i have any problems with my OC. what do i need to look out for? any setting changes?


----------



## Gustave

Hi All,

So, me too, I build myself a new machine. These are the specs, for now (lke my sig):

Case: Corsair Obsidian 800D
Mobo: Asus P6X58D Premium
RAM: 12 GB Corsair Dominator CMD12GX3M6A1600C8
CPU: Core i7 980X (not OC'd yet. Hope to after reading this forum)
Video: Club3D HD5970
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50 watercooling set
PSU: Corsair HX1000W
Storage: 2x Corsair CSSD-R120GB2 in RAID0 (to be replaced by two Crucial C300 SSD's on a 3Ware 9750 SAS/SATA3 controller)
data disks not implemented yet (SATA or SAS drives?)

I had some problems at first because of memory not being recognized (4 instead of 12GB). Which turned out to be a matter of a CPU not being seated correctly. So after reseating the CPU these problems where, almost, over. I still have an occasional lockup but I have not yet figured out how this happens. One problem was caused by Everest 5.30 not properly handling the dual GPU's on the 5970. After a registry alteration this was solved. V5.50 is out now, so see how this goes.

Well cheerio for now. Good luck with this thread!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uncivilised*


As kyle said he would like to collect all posts together. My question was that does this mobo have disadvatages in muti gpu because usb 3 and sata 6 uses 4 lanes out of 32. However others said that x59 IOH supports 36 lanes and are not effected and can run speeds of 16x/16x rather than 16x/8x. Which is correct?


one of the mods here pointed this out, this mobo has 36 lane instead of 32, however the sata 6 and usb3 still takes up 6 lanes. as far as i know you can only run 16x/8x, this isn't a big issue unless you have 2 gtx 295 or 2 5970 since these are the only cards i know that needs the full 16 lane.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gustave*


Hi All,

So, me too, I build myself a new machine. These are the specs, for now (lke my sig):

Case: Corsair Obsidian 800D
Mobo: Asus P6X58D Premium
RAM: 12 GB Corsair Dominator CMD12GX3M6A1600C8
CPU: Core i7 980X (not OC'd yet. Hope to after reading this forum)
Video: Club3D HD5970
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50 watercooling set
PSU: Corsair HX1000W
Storage: 2x Corsair CSSD-R120GB2 in RAID0 (to be replaced by two Crucial C300 SSD's on a 3Ware 9750 SAS/SATA3 controller)
data disks not implemented yet (SATA or SAS drives?)

I had some problems at first because of memory not being recognized (4 instead of 12GB). Which turned out to be a matter of a CPU not being seated correctly. So after reseating the CPU these problems where, almost, over. I still have an occasional lockup but I have not yet figured out how this happens. One problem was caused by Everest 5.30 not properly handling the dual GPU's on the 5970. After a registry alteration this was solved. V5.50 is out now, so see how this goes.

Well cheerio for now. Good luck with this thread!


i just noticed we have the same case, i always want to see what the 800d looks like with the h50, you mind posting some pics of your set up? cheers


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyberman* 
i am running out of memory for virtualization, VMware etc. (too many virtual servers running)
i'm thinking of adding another 6GB RAM Corsair Dominators C8 for a total of 12GB.
i am overclocking @ 3.8 GHz and mem running at 1523. i will probably try 4 GHz soon but will probably not run it 24/7 and maybe even revert back to 3.8 GHz.

my question is if i add another 6GB will i have any problems with my OC. what do i need to look out for? any setting changes?

Potentially yes. More memory will put more strain on the memory controller so there's a reasonably good chance you will have to account for it.


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gustave* 
Hi All,

So, me too, I build myself a new machine. These are the specs, for now (lke my sig):

*Case: Corsair Obsidian 800D
Mobo: Asus P6X58D Premium
RAM: 12 GB Corsair Dominator CMD12GX3M6A1600C8
CPU: Core i7 980X (not OC'd yet. Hope to after reading this forum)
Video: Club3D HD5970
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50 watercooling set
PSU: Corsair HX1000W
Storage: 2x Corsair CSSD-R120GB2 in RAID0 (to be replaced by two Crucial C300 SSD's on a 3Ware 9750 SAS/SATA3 controller)
data disks not implemented yet (SATA or SAS drives?)*

I had some problems at first because of memory not being recognized (4 instead of 12GB). Which turned out to be a matter of a CPU not being seated correctly. So after reseating the CPU these problems where, almost, over. I still have an occasional lockup but I have not yet figured out how this happens. One problem was caused by Everest 5.30 not properly handling the dual GPU's on the 5970. After a registry alteration this was solved. V5.50 is out now, so see how this goes.

Well cheerio for now. Good luck with this thread!

Pics?


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
one of the mods here pointed this out, this mobo has 36 lane instead of 32, however the sata 6 and usb3 still takes up 6 lanes. as far as i know you can only run 16x/8x, this isn't a big issue unless you have 2 gtx 295 or 2 5970 since these are the only cards i know that needs the full 16 lane.


Dunno if this helps but I have been messing with this board and multiple graphics cards. 1st full PCI-E slot runs @ 16x, but when I add another card t the THIRD slot it runs 8x. When I move it to the SECOND (pci-e) slot it hits 16x. After further looking it supports 16x/16x/1x or 16x/8x/8x . I have two graphics cards in right now slot 1 and 2 and both are @ 16x


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyberman* 
i am running out of memory for virtualization, VMware etc. (too many virtual servers running)
i'm thinking of adding another 6GB RAM Corsair Dominators C8 for a total of 12GB.
i am overclocking @ 3.8 GHz and mem running at 1523. i will probably try 4 GHz soon but will probably not run it 24/7 and maybe even revert back to 3.8 GHz.

my question is if i add another 6GB will i have any problems with my OC. what do i need to look out for? any setting changes?

I am about to return a 6GB kit of Kinston T1 HyperX DDR3 2000 ram. My board can only accept the 1t settings etc if I use ONE kit, soon as I use 2 kits good luck hitting the 2000 speed. This might help sway your opinion one way or another?


----------



## TheSwami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y*


Dunno if this helps but I have been messing with this board and multiple graphics cards. 1st full PCI-E slot runs @ 16x, but when I add another card t the THIRD slot it runs 8x. When I move it to the SECOND (pci-e) slot it hits 16x. After further looking it supports 16x/16x/1x or 16x/8x/8x . I have two graphics cards in right now slot 1 and 2 and both are @ 16x


indeed, I thought we had already been down this 36 or 32 lanes road before for 2 GPUs which this last post again shows is easily doable...you can run two cards easily at x16 apiece. the NEC USB 3.0 controller and SATA 6GB could theoretically use up 6 lanes of the 36 available, and push you down to x16 and x8, but to my understanding they don't reserve those full 6 lanes up front. you'd have to have some unbelievable hardware which may not even exist yet plugged in all 4 of those ports running 24/7 to get the requirements up to using 5-6 lanes. most people don't yet have anything plugged into the SATA 6GB and you could disable that in BIOS and not even worry about the problem. however, even when we start to see a bunch of SATA 6gb devices that use the extra speed and ditto on USB 3.0, it would be quite impressive to see them take up the full 6 lanes in concert.


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSwami*


indeed, I thought we had already been down this 36 or 32 lanes road before for 2 GPUs which this last post again shows is easily doable...you can run two cards easily at x16 apiece. the NEC USB 3.0 controller and SATA 6GB could theoretically use up 6 lanes of the 36 available, and push you down to x16 and x8, but to my understanding they don't reserve those full 6 lanes up front. you'd have to have some unbelievable hardware which may not even exist yet plugged in all 4 of those ports running 24/7 to get the requirements up to using 5-6 lanes. most people don't yet have anything plugged into the SATA 6GB and you could disable that in BIOS and not even worry about the problem. however, even when we start to see a bunch of SATA 6gb devices that use the extra speed and ditto on USB 3.0, it would be quite impressive to see them take up the full 6 lanes in concert.


I use both a c300 SSD Sata III drive (internal) and an external 1TB USB 3.0 drive. Most I know would probably have two SSD's raided and an internal data set of some kind so can't comment on that, but for what I have there has been 0 issue. Currently though one card is only used for physx, when I put two GTX 480's in there and run some tests then we will really know!

Note: Mind you the 1TB USB 3.0 drive is limited by the fact it is still a spindle drive. My experience with using all in concert is obviously a bit bottle-necked at that point.


----------



## Lrs3329

ok turned down my 930 to 3.6 using xmisery's 920 settings passed ibt on very high np but as shown on the second pick prime 95 after about 57 mins of running it showed an error on thread 6 or core 6 anything i can do to fix that. or should it be ok ?


----------



## EaglePC

xmisery settings are now giving me blue screen,irq less error is it my ati 5850 graphics card poor drivers ?

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.31875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.24375]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSwami* 
indeed, I thought we had already been down this 36 or 32 lanes road before for 2 GPUs which this last post again shows is easily doable...you can run two cards easily at x16 apiece. the NEC USB 3.0 controller and SATA 6GB could theoretically use up 6 lanes of the 36 available, and push you down to x16 and x8, but to my understanding they don't reserve those full 6 lanes up front. you'd have to have some unbelievable hardware which may not even exist yet plugged in all 4 of those ports running 24/7 to get the requirements up to using 5-6 lanes. most people don't yet have anything plugged into the SATA 6GB and you could disable that in BIOS and not even worry about the problem. however, even when we start to see a bunch of SATA 6gb devices that use the extra speed and ditto on USB 3.0, it would be quite impressive to see them take up the full 6 lanes in concert.

I wouldn't worry about this.
I have 2 cards graphic cards and 2 drives in SATA III ports and when both cards are in x16 (16/16/1), SATA III uses 2 PCIe 2.0 lanes and USB 3.0 another 2 lanes, not reducing graphics at all (as mentioned before, there's 36 lanes on IOH).
So no limiting GPUs in dual SLI 16/16/1, you can check this in Everest.

Now as for SATA III & USB 3.0 limits - again I wouldn't worry yet.

Each PCIe 2.0 lane has 500MB/sec (250MB/sec one way), so each interface in above situation has 1GB/sec (0.5GB/sec one way) bandwidth.

SATA 3 in practice can't go much more than 0.6GB/sec (in theory 0.75GB/sec), so with extremely fast 2 devices you would be slightly limited here, but there are no devices yet capable of read & write sum > 1GB (that's how I would test the limit by moving large file from one drive to another).

USB 3.0 can do less than that so again theoretically you might run into slight limitation but there are no such fast devices and won't be anytime soon, not to mention that this would require moving stuff between 2 of these or on very fast SATA III drive.

In real life I reckon so many fast devices in common use (even within enthusiasts) are 2-3 years away and by that time we'll sit on X68 with native support









Of course feel free to correct me if you think I've made any mistake.


----------



## Snugg

Would you guys recommend the C300 SSD for this board? I am looking at the 128gig and its price is up there compared to other 128's (but they are only sata II).


----------



## d0rkb0y

Here we go, mind you I did not clean my system this is with everything (LOTS) going that usually is so probably not the best possible result. This is the c300 on Sata III chan on this board: (Please ignore the 128c reading, it is a bug)


----------



## Snugg

lol I love the -1.0% cpu usage. That drive is so fast it uses its idle time to do a little bit of computing on its own.

As I just told d0rkb0y, I ordered the 256gb version, will see what it can deal when it arrives







I'm so giddy! this motherboard rules.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Question if I may... Right now I am using the HDD in my sig. If I picked up a identical HDD and wanted to RAID 0 both of them would I lose all the data currently on the HDD I'm using now? Therefore I would have to go through the major pain in the arse of re-installing Windows and all my 10 thousand programs? Is there a way around this? Hehe... it's worth a shot.

Could I possibly transport all my current data somehow to a different HDD from a old computer I have, RAID 0 two 1TB HDD's, then transfer it back... OS and all? I see a lot of people using these SSD drives. Makes me kind of wonder if I should get one.


----------



## DOM.

ASUS EAH5870/2DIS/1GD5/V2 Radeon HD 5870

any of you guys seen this card ?

im thinking of getting it but not sure its not even on asus website


----------



## Slick2000

hi to all, I'm having an issue making work all three dimm of a Corsair Kit, 
the thread is here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...6g1600c8d.html

could someone write me down his setting for that Corsair kit ?
Dominator tr3x6g1600c8d

thanks, Nik


----------



## three_green

Please add me to the list








three_green~4.01GHz

I used xmisery's settings with two exceptions - I'm running a i7-930 and it required extra voltage to be stable:

CPU Voltage.........................1.29375
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage.......1.26875

I've ran a variety of stability tests including 20 passes with LinX using all RAM, 2 hours of Prime95 small FFT, and 10 hours of Prime95 blend


----------



## lux

P5N32-E SLI transplant (now the family computer).

i7 930 running @ 4.0Ghz stable for 3 weeks now with no problems using Xmisery's settings. Thanks Xmisery!


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


ASUS EAH5870/2DIS/1GD5/V2 Radeon HD 5870

any of you guys seen this card ?

im thinking of getting it but not sure its not even on asus website










i have the same card although it is a 5850 flashed it to a 5870 save the extra 100.00 and flash it.its awesome.mine came with a 5870 bios read neweggs reviews.

newegg stopped selling them http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16814121349


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EaglePC*


i have the same card although it is a 5850 flashed it to a 5870 save the extra 100.00 and flash it.its awesome.mine came with a 5870 bios read neweggs reviews.

newegg stopped selling them http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16814121349


its not the same its a custom pcb/cooler but i think it still lets you use asus smartdoctor

i ordered it i got 12m to pay it off







thanks to neweggs account


----------



## sti-06

sorry for such a noob question but qpi/dram is the vtt voltage?


----------



## paleblue

Each boot of my machine seems to detect a random amount of ram somewhere between 2GB and the full 12GB. I have two 6GB kits (total of 6 x 2Gb sticks) of RAM in my Asus P6X58D Premium. Just got off the phone with NCIX tech support and apparently this is a known issue with P6X58D Premiums, and they suggest I RMA both the board and RAM.

I can't believe I'm the first person in this thread to have this problem! Am I?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


Each boot of my machine seems to detect a random amount of ram somewhere between 2GB and the full 12GB. I have two 6GB kits (total of 6 x 2Gb sticks) of RAM in my Asus P6X58D Premium. Just got off the phone with NCIX tech support and apparently this is a known issue with P6X58D Premiums, and they suggest I RMA both the board and RAM.

I can't believe I'm the first person in this thread to have this problem! Am I?


You are definitely not the first to have this problem there are others who have had this issue. I actually had this issue when trying to overclock my ram. I would restart and only 6 or 8 gigs were detected. Once I got my voltages right my board detects all of it and I am good to go. I suggest doing a few restarts at stock speeds and see if it's all detected, if you haven't done so already.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


You are definitely not the first to have this problem there are others who have had this issue. I actually had this issue when trying to overclock my ram. I would restart and only 6 or 8 gigs were detected. Once I got my voltages right my board detects all of it and I am good to go. I suggest doing a few restarts at stock speeds and see if it's all detected, if you haven't done so already.


Just resetting everything to stock - ie loading bios defaults doesn't make it recognize all the RAM. The only thing that seems to work is removing the RAM and placing the sticks back in different positions. Just removing them and replacing them in the same positions doesn't fix anything.

In fact I just did this without resetting the bios and got all 12GB with my 3.61GHz o/c intact.

I'm thoroughly sick of this now, I've been fighting this crap for a week. I'd be o/c'd at 4GHz by now if it wasn't for this.

I've been using Asus motheboards for fifteen years but I'm ready to dump Asus for a Gigabyte or Evga but I've got 2 RAID sets here and on is 3TB with 2TB of data on it. I just can't face redoing all that work.

I'm getting another P6X58D and a different brand of RAM. If it still isn't fixed then it's bye bye Asus.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
Just resetting everything to stock - ie loading bios defaults doesn't make it recognize all the RAM. The only thing that seems to work is removing the RAM and placing the sticks back in different positions. Just removing them and replacing them in the same positions doesn't fix anything.

In fact I just did this without resetting the bios and got all 12GB with my 3.61GHz o/c intact.

I'm thoroughly sick of this now, I've been fighting this crap for a week. I'd be o/c'd at 4GHz by now if it wasn't for this.

I've been using Asus motheboards for fifteen years but I'm ready to dump Asus for a Gigabyte or Evga but I've got 2 RAID sets here and on is 3TB with 2TB of data on it. I just can't face redoing all that work.

I'm getting another P6X58D and a different brand of RAM. If it still isn't fixed then it's bye bye Asus.









Yeah, RMA it and hopefully your next board is fully operational. I think if it is you will be really happy with this board.

Maybe you could answer a question I had regarding RAID. It's back a page or two if you wanna have a look.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Question if I may... Right now I am using the HDD in my sig. If I picked up a identical HDD and wanted to RAID 0 both of them would I lose all the data currently on the HDD I'm using now? Therefore I would have to go through the major pain in the arse of re-installing Windows and all my 10 thousand programs? Is there a way around this? Hehe... it's worth a shot.

Could I possibly transport all my current data somehow to a different HDD from a old computer I have, RAID 0 two 1TB HDD's, then transfer it back... OS and all? I see a lot of people using these SSD drives. Makes me kind of wonder if I should get one.


I'm guessing that this is the one...

Well, when you add your second HDD and create your raid0 array you will wipe the existing drive. You could make a ghost image of your drive to a third drive and put that back on the newly created raid array after you've created it. I can't see any reason why that wouldn't work. I'm very out of date on what is the best software to use to make that image of your system disk, in fact I'd be interested in the answer to that too.

You'll love RAID0 - HDD access accounts for probably 90% of the waiting so to halve that instantly is massive. It's actually a far more effective way to speed things up than overclocking.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Yeah, RMA it and hopefully your next board is fully operational. I think if it is you will be really happy with this board.

Maybe you could answer a question I had regarding RAID. It's back a page or two if you wanna have a look.

Cheers,
Jim


OK this is EXACTLY where I'm at and I need input. I've been told by a couple of people today that Asus X58 boards just don't work properly - that they all suffer from this problem with RAM detection and that I should return it not for a replacement P6X58D but for a Gigabyte X58A-UD5 or an EVGA Classified or something non-Asus.

That will mean so much work for me though, rebuilding 2 raid arrays, rein stalling windows and all my apps, plus copying back 2.5 TB of data from extrnal drives to the raid array. Thats about 18 hours right there.

Do I just have a bad board or is it a clash between the P6X58D and my G.SKILL ram?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
OK this is EXACTLY where I'm at and I need input. I've been told by a couple of people today that Asus X58 boards just don't work properly - that they all suffer from this problem with RAM detection and that I should return it not for a replacement P6X58D but for a Gigabyte X58A-UD5 or an EVGA Classified or something non-Asus.

That will mean so much work for me though, rebuilding 2 raid arrays, rein stalling windows and all my apps, plus copying back 2.5 TB of data from extrnal drives to the raid array. Thats about 18 hours right there.

Do I just have a bad board or is it a clash between the P6X58D and my G.SKILL ram?

I am not super knowledgeable about all this but if your RAM is on the QVL for this board you should be ok. I know some have used RAM that is not and they have been ok as well. I think I remember another person having issues with G.SKILL RAM or OCZ or some brand, I don't recall. I have trolled through this thread as much as I could and I think your problem lies in the minority. Most people have not had issues but I can understand if you would want to switch to a different brand of board.

When I first built my rig I only ordered 6GB of Ram (3x2GB sticks). After hearing that some had issues with recognizable RAM issues I ordered another 6GB of Ram (3x2GB sticks) just to make sure my board detected all slots so I could RMA the board if I needed to. Of course in the end all seems well and my board detects it all and I am very happy. I suggest you just get another board and have another go at it. I think overall from reading the posts on here that people with this board are very happy. I cannot say anything about the Gigabyte or Evga boards cause I don't know anything about them.

I do hope that someone with a little more knowledge could give me a good answer about RAID. I would go out tomorrow and get another HDD if I knew that I could safely transport all my current data, OS and all to another drive temporarily, and after RAIDing two HDD's transport it all back without skipping a beat. and how to go about doing this exactly. I do have a feeling that this is not possible but who knows.

If you RMA the board which I am sure you will please give us an update cause I'm curious how it turns out for you


----------



## zamdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Question if I may... Right now I am using the HDD in my sig. If I picked up a identical HDD and wanted to RAID 0 both of them would I lose all the data currently on the HDD I'm using now? Therefore I would have to go through the major pain in the arse of re-installing Windows and all my 10 thousand programs? Is there a way around this? Hehe... it's worth a shot.

Could I possibly transport all my current data somehow to a different HDD from a old computer I have, RAID 0 two 1TB HDD's, then transfer it back... OS and all? I see a lot of people using these SSD drives. Makes me kind of wonder if I should get one.


You should be able to use a product by vmware called vCenter.

It allows you to create a virtual image of your existing system and then turn the image to a physical disk or disks if your using raid.. I havent used it for a long time, but this should work

http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/


----------



## GeneralCuster44

hey kinda new to this so could someone tell me

where the vtt in these bios are and kinda just explain this a lil bit to me







??


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeneralCuster44*


hey kinda new to this so could someone tell me

where the vtt in these bios are and kinda just explain this a lil bit to me







??


----------



## jpinard

Hi everyone. First time poster here. I've been trying to find a motherboard that doesn't hiss which led to to comparing the Gigabyte X58A-UD5 and the Asus P6X58D. I'm familiar with the BIOS on the Gigabyte, but not the Asus which led me to your site. I put in Xmsiery's settings for 4.2 GHz and was floored it's all stable with less voltage than I was running with the Gigabyte. I was running the Gigabyte at a 20x multiplier with higher BCLK and at 4.1GHz was hitting temps of 75c. With Xmisery's settings however at 21x multiplier and at 4.2 GHz I'm running A FULL 10c cooler. Is this possible? Is real-temp lying to me? I'm running Prime95 and Linx stable and just assumed higher multiplier meant higher temps on the CPU? I was ready to ditch the Asus to go back to the gigabyte since there's less electrical noise on the Gigabyte, but if I'm comparing apples to apples I'll be sticking with the Asus.


----------



## jpinard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
OK this is EXACTLY where I'm at and I need input. I've been told by a couple of people today that Asus X58 boards just don't work properly - that they all suffer from this problem with RAM detection and that I should return it not for a replacement P6X58D but for a Gigabyte X58A-UD5 or an EVGA Classified or something non-Asus.

That will mean so much work for me though, rebuilding 2 raid arrays, rein stalling windows and all my apps, plus copying back 2.5 TB of data from external drives to the raid array. Thats about 18 hours right there.

Do I just have a bad board or is it a clash between the P6X58D and my G.SKILL ram?

I'm trying to punish this board right now and so far have had no RAM detection issues... yet. But I'm using 6 Gig in triple channel configuration not 12 Gig. I have G.SKIll Trident 2000: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231254


----------



## Kitarist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpinard*


Hi everyone. First time poster here. I've been trying to find a motherboard that doesn't hiss which led to to comparing the Gigabyte X58A-UD5 and the Asus P6X58D. I'm familiar with the BIOs on the Gigabyte, but not the Asus which led me to your site. I put in Xmsiery's settings for 4.2 GHz and was floored it's all stable with less voltage than I was running with the Gigabyte. I was running the Gigbyte at a 20x multipleir with higher BCLK and at 4.1GHz was hitting temps of 75c. With Xmisery's settings hwoever at 21x multiplier and at 4.2 GHz I'm running A FULL 10c cooler. Is this possible? Is realtemp lying to me? I'm running Prime95 and Linx stable and just assumed hgiher multiplier meant higher temps on the CPU? I was ready to ditch the Asus to go back to the gigabyte since ther'es less electrical noise on the Gigabyte, but if I'm comparing apples to apples I'll be sticking with the Asus.


I'm also not sure which mobo should i get but i think i'll go with Asus







)


----------



## jpinard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


I'm also not sure which mobo should i get but i think i'll go with Asus







)


Any special reason?


----------



## lux

Had to go and open my big mouth. Got home this morning and it wouldn't post. Used the "mem ok" switch to reset and dropped the settings down to 3.8G and it fired up.

Will try using three green's adjusted settings on CPU & QPI/DRAM since he's also running the 930 and see if that helps.


----------



## SEB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


OK this is EXACTLY where I'm at and I need input. I've been told by a couple of people today that Asus X58 boards just don't work properly - that they all suffer from this problem with RAM detection and that I should return it not for a replacement P6X58D but for a Gigabyte X58A-UD5 or an EVGA Classified or something non-Asus.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but this isn't isolated to just ASUS X58 boards.

It also occurs across a wide range of boards based on the X58 chipset, including Giga's and EVGA etc









Quote:



Do I just have a bad board or is it a clash between the P6X58D and my G.SKILL ram?


What model number of G.Skills are they? And what other troubleshooting steps have you taken?

Some common known culprits/remedies:

► Improper CPU/PAD contact
► Re-seat your CPU
► Check socket for bent pins 
► Adjust the tension of your cooler 
► Faulty IMC on CPU
► Bent / damaged pins in RAM socket
► RAM timings to aggressive
► Iffy PSU
► Dud Mobo
► *wildcard*

I had a similar problem when I first put mine together. It was overclocked to 4.0ghz + HT and all was fine for 3 weeks.

It was 24hr P95 stable, 24hr memtest error free, 20+ IBT okay and then one day I lost 2GB on a cold boot.

It turned out one of my OCZ gold modules had died. (QVL)

I got a temporary replacement kit of G.Skill NQ's (QVL) and had the same issue of not detecting all RAM. I re-seated the CPU, adjusted cooler tension and it 'improved' the detection rate, but it still happened occasionally on cold boot/restart.

I then discovered one of my video cards was dying (erratically fluctuating voltages), removed it and since then (about 2 months) it has been reporting all 6GB every time, even after replacing the G.Skill's with my RMA'ed returned OCZ Gold.

So, I can understand your frustration and am sorry I'm ultimately no help (I think I fell under the wildcard category







) but maybe I might be able to at least give you other angles to consider.


----------



## CULLEN

Damn! I have to bump my vcore to 1.264 to get 4.0 GHz HT stable.. :/

Ps. where are the OC Guide pics?


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Damn! I have to bump my vcore to 1.264 to get 4.0 GHz HT stable.. :/

Ps. where are the OC Guide pics?

Reread Page 1 of this thread. 3rd Post.


----------



## CULLEN

First post [Thread]
- kckyle - No Pics for oc

Second post
- xmisery - Guide but no pics

Third post
- kckyle - Lost of rig pictures but no oc

Fourth post
- Robilar - No pics?..

What post are you talking about?..


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
First post [Thread]
- kckyle - No Pics for oc

Second post
- xmisery - Guide but no pics

Third post
- kckyle - Lost of rig pictures but no oc

Fourth post
- Robilar - No pics?..

What post are you talking about?..

There are links posted by xmisery in the first page of this thread to his overclock guide. The pics that were referred to are the pics of the members system builds using this motherboard.

This is his post - http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8378283


----------



## kzinti1

Thank you Myrlin for clarifying what was obviously a very understandable post that I was hoping to help CULLEN with. He must not understand the sub-heading of this thread.
CULLEN, OC GUIDE + PICS are, quite obviously in my case, 2 separate subjects. My apologies for confusing you. It wasn't my intention.


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kzinti1* 
Thank you Myrlin for clarifying what was obviously a very understandable post that I was hoping to help CULLEN with. He must not understand the sub-heading of this thread.
CULLEN, OC GUIDE + PICS are, quite obviously in my case, 2 separate subjects. My apologies for confusing you. It wasn't my intention.

You are very welcome. This is what this thread is all about, helping each other.


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
You are very welcome. This is what this thread is all about, helping each other.









I'm a father of 3, I love spoonfeedin'

Here ya go: http://rapidshare.com/files/37408475...ings_files.rar


----------



## Kitarist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dirtydeedz* 
I'm a father of 3, I love spoonfeedin'

Here ya go: http://rapidshare.com/files/37408475...ings_files.rar

Whoa nice!!!


----------



## tomyboy

Hi

I am building new computer for Video Editing, with Asus P6X58D Premium motherboard and i7 930.
I am confused about witch DD3 kit to buy. I decided to go for Kingston 12GB.
Many here have problems with 6x2GB kits, so can you suggest which it will be best for overclocking and stability ?
*Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 6x2GB 12GB (KHX1600C9D3K6/12G)*
or
*Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 3x4GB 12GB (KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX)*
Kingston HyperX 3x4GB is on the Qualified Vendor List, but 6x2GB is not. I would really like to buy cheaper 6x2 kit, if it will work OK with this motherboard.

Thanks for any suggestion


----------



## whoisron

hello guys i have i7 920 chip and i also have a asus p6x58d and whenever i go into bios i don't see the turbo tech feature listed in my bios, and im looking over the manual and it says its suppose to be under the speedstep tech feature. In bios speedstep tech shows for me but turbo tech feature does not show up, is something wrong with my mb or is this normal? is the feature hidden somewhere else, maybe i have something turned off?


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomyboy* 
Many here have problems with 6x2GB kits, so can you suggest which it will be best for overclocking and stability ?

This is b/c almost everyone buys a 6GB kit. If everyone bought 12GB kits, I'm sure you would have the same opinion of the 12GB kits.









This I do know, If you plan to overclock 6 X 2GB (12 GBs) is not a good idea.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomyboy* 
I would really like to buy cheaper 6x2 kit, if it will work OK with this motherboard.

So you want to know what's the best bang for the buck?







What's your price range?


----------



## tomyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtydeedz*


So you want to know what's the best bang for the buck?







What's your price range?


This is my limite
*Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 3x4GB 12GB* (KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX), here in europe it cost around *700 EUR.* 
I am looking for stable configuration, with overclocking around 4.0ghz.
There is 300 EUR price difference betwene 6x2GB vs 3x4GB KIT. So if 6x2 combination would work 100%, I rather spend 300 EUR on something else.
I mainly use Adobe After effect and I am really struggling right now with i7 920 and Patriot 2x2 DDR3. My other 2GB stick in 3x2GB kit died.







, so minimum 12GB should do the trick. 
I considered 24gb and new 980X, but this is out of my price range, especially because I intend to invest in Quadro FX 3800 graphic card.


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Lots of good reviews about this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...G6GX3M3A1600C7
or these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145286


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomyboy* 
Hi

I am building new computer for Video Editing, with Asus P6X58D Premium motherboard and i7 930.
I am confused about witch DD3 kit to buy. I decided to go for Kingston 12GB.
Many here have problems with 6x2GB kits, so can you suggest which it will be best for overclocking and stability ?
*Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 6x2GB 12GB (KHX1600C9D3K6/12G)*
or
*Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 3x4GB 12GB (KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX)*
Kingston HyperX 3x4GB is on the Qualified Vendor List, but 6x2GB is not. I would really like to buy cheaper 6x2 kit, if it will work OK with this motherboard.

Thanks for any suggestion


I have two of these kits (12GB):

KHX2000C9AD3T1K3/6GX

I found out after that this board can only 'support' 1600 on one set of triple channel (3 Dimms). Currently I am running stable @1531 without a great deal of work, but so far in my trials hitting 2000 is not going to be easy with all 6 Dimms.


----------



## 00Smurf

hey guys, was in micro-center picking up some parts and saw that we now have a new box design. No difference in the specs on the board though.


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


hey guys, was in micro-center picking up some parts and saw that we now have a new box design. No difference in the specs on the board though.


Is it a new revision?


----------



## whoisron

hello guys i have i7 920 chip and i also have a asus p6x58d and whenever i go into bios i don't see the turbo tech feature listed in my bios, and im looking over the manual and it says its suppose to be under the speedstep tech feature. In bios speedstep tech shows for me but turbo tech feature does not show up, is something wrong with my mb or is this normal? is the feature hidden somewhere else, maybe i have something turned off?

any help guys?


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whoisron*


In bios speedstep tech shows for me but turbo tech feature does not show up, is something wrong with my mb or is this normal? is the feature hidden somewhere else, maybe i have something turned off?
any help guys?


Intel Speedstep is Tech options are "Enable" or "Disable" there is no "Turbo" options.


----------



## ChrisB17

I wonder when the less feature/cheaper version comes out?

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...DbB&templete=2


----------



## brafish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


I wonder when the less feature/cheaper version comes out?

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...DbB&templete=2


Aw geeze, I was 99% sure of my motherboard for the build I'm going to do in a few weeks and you had to find that.









I don't see much of a difference between that and the P6X58D other than having only one Ethernet port. It has a Marvell 9128 chip instead of the 9123, probably not much of a difference. Anyone else spot anything else? Does anyone actually use both LAN ports?

BTW, thanks to all of you who have contributed to this thread. I'm really looking forward to my first full build in probably 10 years (current system is a 5-year-old Shuttle HPC). I'm currently looking at the P6X58D, the Lian Li K62, either a 920 or 930 cpu and a 128 GB C300 SSD. Memory and video card will be dependent on what's available at the end of the month.


----------



## ChrisB17

Not really up to speed on the whole Sata 6 gb/s and USB 3.0 yet. But what is the difference between the Marvell 9123 and 9128? Is one better than the other?


----------



## Soulicro

Hey guys, I was wondering if its possible to place the Noctua NH-D14 on this board vertically (blowing air upwards)?

Thanks!


----------



## TheSwami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whoisron*


hello guys i have i7 920 chip and i also have a asus p6x58d and whenever i go into bios i don't see the turbo tech feature listed in my bios, and im looking over the manual and it says its suppose to be under the speedstep tech feature. In bios speedstep tech shows for me but turbo tech feature does not show up, is something wrong with my mb or is this normal? is the feature hidden somewhere else, maybe i have something turned off?

any help guys?


if you disable Intel SpeedStep Tech in the BIOS under either AI Tweaker or Advanced menus, the Intel TurboMode Tech automatically is disabled and disappears.


----------



## TheSwami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soulicro* 
Hey guys, I was wondering if its possible to place the Noctua NH-D14 on this board vertically (blowing air upwards)?

Thanks!

that's one of those things that's probably theoretically possible but best avoided...perhaps someone can correct me if i'm wrong, but looking inside my case it doesn't look possible. if i were to orient the NH-D14 in that direction, i would possibly lose the PCI-E x1 slot and the fan would be perilously close to my GPU if not into it.

of more importance thoguh, the entire side of the assembly would be jutting out in the RAM section. there's no way to adjust the height of the actual cooler, so unless you had real low lying RAM this would not work.

i love the cooler and it's dead silent, but it's not good for turning in that direction IMHO.

i'd look into the Corsair H50 if space/form factor was an issue. lots of people have and love that one...


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok so not posted in here in a while but now im on water with a 2/3rds finished rig!

Here is my latest run

Check out the temps







That run was for temps only


----------



## otbricki2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brafish* 
Aw geeze, I was 99% sure of my motherboard for the build I'm going to do in a few weeks and you had to find that.









I don't see much of a difference between that and the P6X58D other than having only one Ethernet port. It has a Marvell 9128 chip instead of the 9123, probably not much of a difference. Anyone else spot anything else? Does anyone actually use both LAN ports?

BTW, thanks to all of you who have contributed to this thread. I'm really looking forward to my first full build in probably 10 years (current system is a 5-year-old Shuttle HPC). I'm currently looking at the P6X58D, the Lian Li K62, either a 920 or 930 cpu and a 128 GB C300 SSD. Memory and video card will be dependent on what's available at the end of the month.

The 9128 supports RAID. From the reviews this board also has better overclocking. Damn I just did a build with the older Premium.

Not really a big deal though. Time marches on.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Ok so not posted in here in a while but now im on water with a 2/3rds finished rig!

Here is my latest run

Check out the temps







That run was for temps only


Nice temps mate









here's my last 24/7. The temps actually 2-3C lower (I forgot to bump my fan from 50%







)

Attachment 150173


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Nice temps mate

here's my last 24/7. The temps actually 2-3C lower (I forgot to bump my fan from 50% )


Nice man!

Since when did you change over to the P6X?


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Nice man!

Since when did you change over to the P6X?


About a month ago but I had hard time to let my Bloodrage go


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



About a month ago but I had hard time to let my Bloodrage go


Yea got mine back in Feb. Had a hard time letting my Bloodrage go too but I must say I think this board is better.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otbricki2*


The 9128 supports RAID. From the reviews this board also has better overclocking. Damn I just did a build with the older Premium.

Not really a big deal though. Time marches on.


What board overclocks better? The Premium or the E ?


----------



## DOM.

Any one got any oc settings with HT on stable past 4.2GHz in LinX, IBT, OCCT ?


----------



## otbricki2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


What board overclocks better? The Premium or the E ?


The E.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



The E.


Link to review? May just be that the bios for the board is more mature due to the Premium being the 1st. We are due a bios update that may come with the new board and put them on par but I bet the difference is minor.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otbricki2*


The E.


That kind of good to hear.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Link to review? May just be that the bios for the board is more mature due to the Premium being the 1st. We are due a bios update that may come with the new board and put them on par but I bet the difference is minor.


I also would like to see a review. I cant find anything about this board. Only 1 or 2 pretty mediocre reviews.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



I also would like to see a review. I cant find anything about this board. Only 1 or 2 pretty mediocre reviews.


Me too - Though the E is supposed to be below the premium but the improved voltage regulation may give it an edge but I couldnt tell whether its improved over the Premium or the P6T that its replacing


----------



## ChrisB17

I know the E has the slightly better Sata 6 gb/s marvell chip or w/e its called according to the review I seen.


----------



## Reap

I just got my new i7 system up and running.
I currently running a 930 CPU on P6X58D Premium with a NH-U12P SE2 cooler.
If I just turn my BCLK value up to 143mhz I start seeing errors in prime95.
Is there something wrong with my system or should I not be able to run 143mhz BCLK speed with stock voltage?
My temp is not that high 35-60, tested with core temp.
I have tried running my memory at very low speed to make sure its not the problem but I still get the errors.
I have also tried using only 3 memory modules but I still get the same result.


----------



## otbricki2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Me too - Though the E is supposed to be below the premium but the improved voltage regulation may give it an edge but I couldnt tell whether its improved over the Premium or the P6T that its replacing


I can't see why you would have both the E and the Premium in the product line at the same time. Physically they look identical except for the 2nd NIC port.

Your right though about the overclocking. I went back and looked at the reviews and now it's unclear to me if they were talking about the P6T or the Premium when they were doing the comparison.

The Marvel controller is better on the E though.


----------



## DOM.

i was looking at that review they dont know how do math 19x220 4.2GHz







there 20MHz short of 4.2

but anyways going to try there settings see if i cant get it stable at 220


----------



## Scrimstar

Is the E version better all around? When is the E version coming out to newegg?


----------



## DOM.

well i already done 10 passes in LinX at the same settings so meh

passed 20 passes


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scrimstar* 
Is the E version better all around? When is the E version coming out to newegg?

They have it on ewiz. $229.00









http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-...5566d2c4ac2fcc


----------



## Kitarist

These are the differences i've found between the: *P6X58D Premium* and *P6X58D-E*

*P6X58D-E* has MarvellÂ® 9128 While *P6X58D Premium* has MarvellÂ® 9123 Controller. (It means the E version has a better controller and supports RAID better)

*P6X58D-E* also has better VIAÂ® VT6308P controller while the *P6X58D Premium* has VIAÂ® VT6308 (IEEE 1394)

*P6X58D-E* Only has 1 Gigabit LAN controller Marvell 88E8056Â® While *P6X58D Premium has* 2.

*P6X58D-E* doesnt have the RESET button on the motherboard while the *P6X58D Premium* has, but both have the POWER and MEMOK buttons.

*P6X58D-E* also doesnt come with 1 x Optional Fan for water-cooling or passive-cooling while *P6X58D Premium* does.

*P6X58D-E* might be better at overclocking

I hope this will answer some questions to some people who want to know what are the differences between those two motherboards.

Thats it!!!


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
These are the differences i've found between the: *P6X58D Premium* and *P6X58D-E*

*P6X58D-E* has MarvellÂ® 9128 While *P6X58D Premium* has MarvellÂ® 9123 Controller. (It means the E version has a better controller and supports RAID better)

*P6X58D-E* also has better VIAÂ® VT6308P controller while the *P6X58D Premium* has VIAÂ® VT6308 (IEEE 1394)

how is the Marvell better ? mine suports RAID









and idk what the VIA for







i never use it lol

and if it can get this oc, not in slow mode i might sell mine


----------



## Cuar

My board should be here in a few days! YAY how does the first ram slot work with a megahalem? Does it fit under the fan or outside of it? I want to get more ram in the future so I need to look in to if I can stick with my G.skill Tridents or get something different.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
and if it can get this oc, not in slow mode i might sell mine









Whaaaaaat







5.1Ghz

Nice job man! +1


----------



## ChrisB17

Just ordered the Asus P6X58D-E WOOT WOOT.


----------



## ChrisB17

newegg has it now!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-641-_-Product


----------



## Kitarist

Well if it ocs better and it has better RAID support then i would go for E version


----------



## ChrisB17

I went with the E version. I saved my self $80.00 doing so.


----------



## kckyle

holy crap its 80 bucks cheaper? hmmm i'm tempted in building a 2nd pc now lol

on a side note, should i rename the thread so it can acompany the E revision or should i stick with the P6X58D PREMIUM THREAD


----------



## illestdomer2005

Has anyone noticed that Windows 7 Control Panel doesn't seem to recognize the 21x multiplier? For example, if you have your BIOS settings at multiplier 21 and BCLK at 190, Windows Index will say that your CPU is at 3.8GHz. Am I missing something?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Well, you learn something new everyday. I have been trying to make a RAID 0 array after I just picked up my second 1TB HDD today. Right now I have 3 HDD's

1. 1TB HDD
2. 1TB HDD
3. 250GB HDD

I had all my Windows 7 OS, programs, games, music, movies etc... installed on on HDD 1. I figured that since I would be picking up a second 1TB HDD and going for a RAID 0 array that it would delete all the info on my current HDD. So, I used Windows 7 'Backup and Restore' feature to make a system image of my current HDD so after I configured my RAID 0 array I could restore the new array with the image and everything would be fine.

So, I went out and bought the 2nd 1TB HDD today, made a system image and saved it to my 250GB HDD 3 for temporary backup. I then wanted to test that everything would work and be the same when restoring the system image so I restored it on the new HDD and booted from it and everything was perfect, absolutely. Great, so now I decided... I have a good system image of my computer the way I want it, let's go ahead and make the RAID 0 array and restore the image to it. Went into BIOS, made the array and restored the image to it and restarted my computer. No, no, no... not happening... it doesn't work. Once Windows starts it immediately goes to that lovely blue screen we all know and love. I don't know if you knew but I didn't. Apparently because the image did not come from a RAID array you cannot restore it to a RAID array. Therefore, the only way I can have RAID is if I want to re-install Windows and start over... which I don't. So, no RAID for me. This is just a heads up if anyone was planning this or didn't know about this like me. Anyone have any ideas how to get around this if it's even possible?

Also, on a side note... looking at this board again and having a 5870 I noticed that crossfire should work just fine but if you wanted to go for tri-fire wouldn't the 3rd card cover the bottom portion of this board, like the SATA 5 and 6 slots, power and reset buttons etc...? It really doesn't look like a third card would fit. Anyone have tri-fire going on this board?


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
holy crap its 80 bucks cheaper? hmmm i'm tempted in building a 2nd pc now lol

on a side note, should i rename the thread so it can acompany the E revision or should i stick with the P6X58D PREMIUM THREAD

Considering the E is just another revision of the premium I would incorporate the thread for both.


----------



## maverickpk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Not really up to speed on the whole Sata 6 gb/s and USB 3.0 yet. But what is the difference between the Marvell 9123 and 9128? Is one better than the other?


Marvell 9128 supports RAID for the SATA III ports and 9123 doesn't. That will be another big difference between the old MB and the new one.

That was the principal reason why I RMA'ed my Premium board and got me the Gigabyte one. Little did I know about the E coming. Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## EaglePC

picture perfect intel speedup hitting 4.6 ghz oh yes









AI overclockTuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 19
Intel Speedstep Tech: Enabled
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode: Auto
DRAM Frequency: 1760MHz
UCLK Frequency: Auto
QPI Link Data Rate: Auto
CPU Voltage Control: Manual
CPU Voltage: 1.325V
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.9V
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.325V
IOH Voltage: Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
ICH PICE Voltage: Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.66V


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maverickpk*


Marvell 9128 supports RAID for the SATA III ports and 9123 doesn't. That will be another big difference between the old MB and the new one.

That was the principal reason why I RMA'ed my Premium board and got me the Gigabyte one. Little did I know about the E coming. Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


Thanks. Its funny how everyone on OCN says this chip supports raid. Then you go over to XS and some guy says it doesn't. Asus and Marvell along with 10 other people says it does. So it does.


----------



## maverickpk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Thanks. Its funny how everyone on OCN says this chip supports raid. Then you go over to XS and some guy says it doesn't. Asus and Marvell along with 10 other people says it does. So it does.










I can see where your confusion is coming from. I was confused as well right after being madly in love with the board for the roughly 10 days I've had it. Refer to post# 1562 on page 157 of this thread. I've copy pasted what I have received from ASUS Support.

so the *FINAL VERDICT IS*:
It does have RAID support sure but only on the SATA II ports that are on the intel storage controller. SATA III ports are managed by the marvell 9123 chip which doesn't support RAID. You can even refer to Marvell's documentation for validity sakes.

http://www.marvell.com/products/stor...duct_brief.pdf

If you look at the table on the very first page of that document, you'll clearly notice that the 9128 has RAID support while the rest of its predecessors do not(well except for 9125 but the 9125 was slated only for stand-alone PCI/HBA cards). Alternatively, you can also refer to page xi in the P6X58D motherboard manual. Look for the storage controller section in that table. Here is what it says:
*Intel ICH10R controller
6 xSATA 3.0 Gb/s ports
Intel Matrix Storage Technology Support RAID 0,1,5,10
MarvellÂ® PCIe SATA 6Gb/s controller
- 2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports*

and that's about it. No RAID info under the Marvell section. That should end all claims that it supports RAID for SATA III

However, for now all of this is a marketing hype. From Benchmark tests Intel Storage controllers on the southbridge which manage the SATA II ports have kicked the marvell storage controllers ass by a huge margin of 28%. Or so this article claims.....

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=413&Item id=38&limit=1&limitstart=7

But the 9123 was a bad chip design right from the outset. It started in the conceptual design phase and the problems continued to happen in production roll-out and had major yield issues in post-production which delayed its very release.
http://www.legitreviews.com/news/6193/

The list of 9123 haters just continues to grow and I'm somewhere out there on that list. Care to join......


----------



## Kitarist

So lets say E version is actually improved and better


----------



## DOM.

so it just come with a different Marvell, VIA Controller, some less things and its going to oc better









i alreasy ran 220 blck and it passed 20 times in LinX so


----------



## d0rkb0y

anyone have issues getting this board working with DDR3 2000?


----------



## CyberJock

I have a i7 950 with the same board as all/most of you.
I have a H50 cooler in push/pull with an Antec 900, the three fans
for decent air flow, GTX280, Corsair SSD and Win7 Ultimate.
I saw xmisery had posted some amazing details on how he over-clocked
his 920..can I match his settings pretty much number by number with
my 950?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberJock*


I have a i7 950 with the same board as all/most of you. 
I have a H50 cooler in push/pull with an Antec 900, the three fans
for decent air flow, GTX280, Corsair SSD and Win7 Ultimate. 
I saw xmisery had posted some amazing details on how he over-clocked
his 920..can I match his settings pretty much number by number with 
my 950?


I think a few others with the 930 had to add a little more voltage than the settings for the 920 so maybe because you have a 950 you might need more than what xmisery's settings ask for.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EaglePC*


picture perfect intel speedup hitting 4.6 ghz oh yes









AI overclockTuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 19
Intel Speedstep Tech: Enabled
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode: Auto
DRAM Frequency: 1760MHz
UCLK Frequency: Auto
QPI Link Data Rate: Auto
CPU Voltage Control: Manual
CPU Voltage: 1.325V
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.9V
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.325V
IOH Voltage: Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
ICH PICE Voltage: Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.66V


What is your BCLK and other settings? What do your temps look like? Wouldn't your BCLK have to be at 242 or something to get 4.6GHz and that would make your DRAM higher than 1760, no? I have the same cooler and RAM as you. Your are stable at 4.6?


----------



## kckyle

i need some help gathering the main differences between the E and the premium for the first post. can anyone make a list?


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
These are the differences i've found between the: *P6X58D Premium* and *P6X58D-E*

*P6X58D-E* has MarvellÂ® 9128 While *P6X58D Premium* has MarvellÂ® 9123 Controller. (It means the E version has a better controller and supports RAID better)

*P6X58D-E* also has better VIAÂ® VT6308P controller while the *P6X58D Premium* has VIAÂ® VT6308 (IEEE 1394)

*P6X58D-E* Only has 1 Gigabit LAN controller Marvell 88E8056Â® While *P6X58D Premium has* 2.

*P6X58D-E* doesnt have the RESET button on the motherboard while the *P6X58D Premium* has, but both have the POWER and MEMOK buttons.

*P6X58D-E* also doesnt come with 1 x Optional Fan for water-cooling or passive-cooling while *P6X58D Premium* does.

*P6X58D-E* might be better at overclocking

I hope this will answer some questions to some people who want to know what are the differences between those two motherboards.

Thats it!!!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *maverickpk* 
I can see where your confusion is coming from. I was confused as well right after being madly in love with the board for the roughly 10 days I've had it. Refer to post# 1562 on page 157 of this thread. I've copy pasted what I have received from ASUS Support.

so the *FINAL VERDICT IS*:
It does have RAID support sure but only on the SATA II ports that are on the intel storage controller. SATA III ports are managed by the marvell 9123 chip which doesn't support RAID. You can even refer to Marvell's documentation for validity sakes.

http://www.marvell.com/products/stor...duct_brief.pdf

If you look at the table on the very first page of that document, you'll clearly notice that the 9128 has RAID support while the rest of its predecessors do not(well except for 9125 but the 9125 was slated only for stand-alone PCI/HBA cards). Alternatively, you can also refer to page xi in the P6X58D motherboard manual. Look for the storage controller section in that table. Here is what it says:
*Intel ICH10R controller
6 xSATA 3.0 Gb/s ports
Intel Matrix Storage Technology Support RAID 0,1,5,10
MarvellÂ® PCIe SATA 6Gb/s controller
- 2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports*

and that's about it. No RAID info under the Marvell section. That should end all claims that it supports RAID for SATA III

However, for now all of this is a marketing hype. From Benchmark tests Intel Storage controllers on the southbridge which manage the SATA II ports have kicked the marvell storage controllers ass by a huge margin of 28%. Or so this article claims.....

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=413&Item id=38&limit=1&limitstart=7

But the 9123 was a bad chip design right from the outset. It started in the conceptual design phase and the problems continued to happen in production roll-out and had major yield issues in post-production which delayed its very release.
http://www.legitreviews.com/news/6193/

The list of 9123 haters just continues to grow and I'm somewhere out there on that list. Care to join......










Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
i need some help gathering the main differences between the E and the premium for the first post. can anyone make a list?

A couple members here already got some of it done.


----------



## Cyberman

hey you guys, i was just wondering if anyone is getting "Overclock Failed..." message once in a while at Post? my system is stable. my voltage was at 1.175v so i thought i would increase it to 1.1825v thinking it was the voltage causing the message. it seems to have worked for a while but while the computer was rebooting today i decided to hold down the power button on the case and shut it down manually. when it came back up i got the message above. i just went back into the bios made sure everything was ok w/o changing anything and system is back up again stable. voltage is still at 1.1825v


----------



## TheSwami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y*


anyone have issues getting this board working with DDR3 2000?


i did not, but i found extremely minimal gains in any benches from going with looser timings required to get to 2000 than at 1600.

of more important note though, I'm running 6GB. I have yet to see anyone get to 2000 stable with 12GB of memory. that seems to be a far more difficult clocking job. doesn't mean it hasn't been done by someone here, but if it has I missed it.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


A couple members here already got some of it done.










duly noted! cheers!


----------



## ChrisB17

I will post some pics of the new board when I get it Thursday. I cant wait to start ocing with this new board.


----------



## dkslim

Can anyone with the Asus P6X58D or P6X58D-E motherboard please let us know what your DPC latency is, on Windows 7 (64 bit)? And how low you can get it, by tweaking BIOS settings?

In summary, DPC latency is a measure of the board's responsiveness and stability when running intensive real-time applications. I need an i7 motherboard that has low DPC latency (below 10us if possible), because I intend to use it for audio production purposes.

From my research, the Gigabyte X58A-UD3R can achieve a DPC latency of 10us on Windows 7 x64 (with HPET turned off), so I'm hoping the Asus can do similar or better.

You can download the DPC latency checker here:
http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml

Also, some background on this topic of comparing DPC latency is available here:
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum....cfm?t=1415783


----------



## Mr_Torch

Any problems with 2 sets of these (12GB) ? 
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

She is not going to overclock she is a graphics artist. Also, is there a limit on the amount of RAM installed when doing the Win 7 64bit installation using this mobo?

Edit: I just installed with 6GB of the RAM then put the rest in after OS install, works beautiful. Man I wish I had the system that I just picked out all the parts and built for her.


----------



## paleblue

FYI I've been struggling for over a week to get my P6X58D Premium to recognize 12GB of GSKILL RAM. I just RMA'd the RAM for Corsair Dominator C8's. Reading the GSKILL forums there's another person with the exact same combo and the same problem. GSKILL's response, the RAM is bad.


----------



## theshadow1234

Gentlemen (And Ladies) ... I was wondering how some of you are getting to 4.2GHZ stable on your 920 with voltage settings under 1.3? I followed Xmisery's 4.2 template but had a BSOD while encoding some videos at 100% load with a voltage settings @ 1.328V. Im going to bump another .025 on the CPU and see what happens. Usually at full load my temps max no more than 76 on the Noctua D14.

Thanks.


----------



## TheSwami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theshadow1234*


Gentlemen (And Ladies) ... I was wondering how some of you are getting to 4.2GHZ stable on your 920 with voltage settings under 1.3? I followed Xmisery's 4.2 template but had a BSOD while encoding some videos at 100% load with a voltage settings @ 1.328V. Im going to bump another .025 on the CPU and see what happens. Usually at full load my temps max no more than 76 on the Noctua D14.

Thanks.





depends on many variables. some people got a lucky/great batch number for their i7-920s which will OC high speeds at lower voltages. others like me, not so much, or the 920 won't come up to 4.2 at all under nearly any circumstances short of divine intervention.

i had to boost my CPU V to 1.33750 to get to 4.2 stable on Prime95, LinX/Intel Burn test, etc. i actually had to lower my QPI/DRAM to 1.23750v as well to assist stability. I'd try doing both, as I have seen several others had better stable OCs with a lower QPI/DRAM voltage as well.

i have the same Noctua cooler, and I can increase my OC if i want to continue increasing CPU V and be stable, but the point of diminishing returns on my proc is right about at 4.2...takes more heat and volts than i feel is worth the return pushing to 4.3 or 4.4 in my instance.

full load temp of 76C is definitely not enough to trigger a BSOD or cause a problem. i'd say your OC is still slightly unstable IMHO.

edit - you might also try making sure you have the most current BIOS, which was still 703 as of a day or two ago at Asus website. there have been improvements in the last couple versions which definitely allowed more stable OCs at lowered voltages vs the first couple BIOS releases...just an idea in case you aren't on 703.


----------



## Kitarist

Anyone has the E version now?


----------



## CyberJock

So besides a small voltage bump, is there any other setting I should watch out for? I can afford and put together a great stock system..but ask me to know what it takes to over-clock and I get all sweaty..lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
I think a few others with the 930 had to add a little more voltage than the settings for the 920 so maybe because you have a 950 you might need more than what xmisery's settings ask for.


----------



## otbricki2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maverickpk*


However, for now all of this is a marketing hype. From Benchmark tests Intel Storage controllers on the southbridge which manage the SATA II ports have kicked the marvell storage controllers ass by a huge margin of 28%. Or so this article claims.....

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=413&Item id=38&limit=1&limitstart=7

The list of 9123 haters just continues to grow and I'm somewhere out there on that list. Care to join......










No I don't want to join. The benchmark you refer to is in a P55 chipset motherboard. SATA III results are much better on an X58 based motherboard.


----------



## lilmanmgf

I just picked up the P6X58D-E after I got a bad open box P6X58D Premium from newegg. Its 235 on superbiiz.com, but they have a $15 off coupon that brings it down to 220 with free shipping. Use code: SHOWERS15
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=...A3-USB3-0-A-Gb


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberJock* 
So besides a small voltage bump, is there any other setting I should watch out for? I can afford and put together a great stock system..but ask me to know what it takes to over-clock and I get all sweaty..lol

I am really not the best person to ask on this matter, sorry. Adding more voltage was just a logical assumption based on on a few posts I've read from people who have the 930 needing to add a little more voltage. I hope someone more knowledgeable here can assist you. Let us know how it goes, I'm certainly interested in your outcome.


----------



## dkslim

Can anyone with the Asus P6X58D or P6X58D-E motherboard please let us know what your DPC latency is, on Windows 7 (64 bit)? And how low you can get it, by tweaking BIOS settings?

In summary, DPC latency is a measure of the board's responsiveness and stability when running intensive real-time applications. I need an i7 motherboard that has low DPC latency (below 10us if possible), because I intend to use it for audio production purposes.

From my research, the Gigabyte X58A-UD3R can achieve a DPC latency of 10us on Windows 7 x64 (with HPET turned off), so I'm hoping the Asus can do similar or better.

You can download the DPC latency checker here:
http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml

Also, some background on this topic of comparing DPC latency is available here:
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum....cfm?t=1415783


----------



## theshadow1234

HEy guys,

Is there a way to overclock your BIOS settings from Windows 7 64bit on a p6X58D? Im just wondering if there is a way to adjust the vcore from Windows on the p6X58D since i do not have physical access to my machine from work. (Im using RDP).

Thanks


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theshadow1234*


HEy guys,

Is there a way to overclock your BIOS settings from Windows 7 64bit on a p6X58D? Im just wondering if there is a way to adjust the vcore from Windows on the p6X58D since i do not have physical access to my machine from work. (Im using RDP).

Thanks


TurboV (a program that comes with the board) is for that, but I don't recommend doing that especiall'y remotely. I only recommend using the programs for testing on the fly and only if you are THERE at the system; otherwise you should be IN bios. Remotely oc'ing a computer does not sound like a smart idea to me.


----------



## theshadow1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y*


TurboV (a program that comes with the board) is for that, but I don't recommend doing that especiall'y remotely. I only recommend using the programs for testing on the fly and only if you are THERE at the system; otherwise you should be IN bios. Remotely oc'ing a computer does not sound like a smart idea to me.


Thanks for your reply. Yeah i heard TurboV changes any OCing settings in your BIOS that it feels is not normal to run your system causing TurboV to adjust it's own settings. The only reason i needed to access remotely was because i was monitoring my encodes for system stability and recieved the old X264_64.exe shutdown crash error on the 4.0GHZ OC template that Xmisery had posted. I figured maybe ASUS had a built in tool in the BIOS to remotely access your settings. Sort of like Wakeup on Lan. I'll just shut it down for now until i get home.

Now back to my OCing. I figured maybe i should bump the voltage up a bit but I noticed something with the current Memory Timings. On Xmisery's 4.01 template the timings are set to auto. In CPUz, the timings are 9-9-9-24. My Corsair Dominators are rated at 8-8-8-24. Do you think it's possible that this may be causing my errors? Should I leave them in Auto?

Here some Pics of my system running a 20 pass\\8thread\\Very High test and passing on IBT and some encodes on Ripbot264 with 99.9% load with temps...


----------



## ChrisB17

I am upset. I just got the new E version in and I found out the layout wont work for what I want to do. Damn I didn't even get to use it now I am selling it.


----------



## seward

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I was skimming through this thread and thought it was worth pointing out:

"_Intel's X58-Express chipset receives 32 total PCI-Express link lanes, but *when you consider that the SATA6G and SuperSpeed USB 3.0 take up to six PCI-E lanes there's only one place to borrow them from: graphics*. With the Marvell and NEC controllers enabled in a single card configuration there are still sixteen link-lanes remaining for PCI-Express graphics bandwidth, which is more than enough, but* a dual-card set would be reduced to 16+8 *since these controllers require the remainder_"

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=16

This board does possess 36 lanes but the SATA6 and USB3 controllers use 6 lanes...

From the Benchmark Reviews article

I was considering picking up this board until I read that. *No full 16x16x lanes for Crossfire or SLI *(tri-fire or tri-sli fares even worse) unless you *disable* the SATA6G and SuperSpeed USB 3.0 controllers (essentially the two main reasons to get this board over the prior generation X58 boards).

I have to say, not impressed. Could Asus not have added something similar to an NF200 chipset to provide more lanes for full graphics bandwidth?

For single GPU users, this is moot though.


I really want to get this board for a 920, but Robilar makes a good point here. I've seen a few reviews mention this also, but no one talks about whether 16x/8x is the best you can get with 2 graphic cards, or if you can turn SATA 6G/Superspeed off (or something) and keep those lanes open for cards.

I'll eventually use 2 cards with this board. Does anyone know if 16x/8x is the best I can do on this board, or can I turn those lane-stealing features off (or something)? Thanks for any info.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


I am upset. I just got the new E version in and I found out the layout wont work for what I want to do. Damn I didn't even get to use it now I am selling it.
























Nice avatar man, great game tonight!!!


----------



## ChrisB17

Damn right. Buffalo FTW.


----------



## brafish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seward*


I really want to get this board for a 920, but Robilar makes a good point here. I've seen a few reviews mention this also, but no one talks about whether 16x/8x is the best you can get with 2 graphic cards, or if you can turn SATA 6G/Superspeed off (or something) and keep those lanes open for cards.

I'll eventually use 2 cards with this board. Does anyone know if 16x/8x is the best I can do on this board, or can I turn those lane-stealing features off (or something)? Thanks for any info.


I'd take anything Benchmark Reviews says with a grain of salt. I've been doing a lot of research for my next build over the last month and after reading plenty of articles on Benchmark Reviews it's pretty obvious they are pretty lazy in their writing and often inaccurate.

From everything I've been able to find (except benchmarkreviews), The Marvell controller on the P6X58D only takes up 1 PCIe lane and the USB 3.0 controller takes up another. That would leave 2 lanes to spare for 16x/16x available. If I read it correctly, Asus claims their implementation gets around the 500 Mbs limitation of the 1x lane.

Even if that's false and you're limited to 16x/8x, I think you'd be hard pressed to notice a performance drop in today's video cards (at least the 5870 card I'm looking at)

Sources:
http://hothardware.com/News/Asus-Rea...-Motherboards/
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1475116&page=2
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...xpress_Scaling

If the SATA III and USB 3.0 features aren't of value to you, you may want to look at some of the other X58 or even P55 boards and save some cash.

Two more weeks before I can order mine. sigh.


----------



## nasha

Can I join ?
















Got my motherboard 2 days ago !

Overclocked to 4.0GHz Stable











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1136055


----------



## brafish

"The Egg" appears to have a minor sale on the P6X58D Premium today for $284.99. You have to be on their email mailing list to get a code.

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail...x-landing.aspx


----------



## Savvas M

gigabyte x-58a-ud5 or this mobo here please hurry...


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brafish*


I'd take anything Benchmark Reviews says with a grain of salt. I've been doing a lot of research for my next build over the last month and after reading plenty of articles on Benchmark Reviews it's pretty obvious they are pretty lazy in their writing and often inaccurate.

From everything I've been able to find (except benchmarkreviews), The Marvell controller on the P6X58D only takes up 1 PCIe lane and the USB 3.0 controller takes up another. That would leave 2 lanes to spare for 16x/16x available. If I read it correctly, Asus claims their implementation gets around the 500 Mbs limitation of the 1x lane.

Even if that's false and you're limited to 16x/8x, I think you'd be hard pressed to notice a performance drop in today's video cards (at least the 5870 card I'm looking at)

Sources:
http://hothardware.com/News/Asus-Rea...-Motherboards/
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1475116&page=2
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...xpress_Scaling

If the SATA III and USB 3.0 features aren't of value to you, you may want to look at some of the other X58 or even P55 boards and save some cash.

Two more weeks before I can order mine. sigh.


Nothing to worry about, check out my earlier post - all is explained there:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8988128


----------



## brafish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Nothing to worry about, check out my earlier post - all is explained there:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8988128

Heh, I knew I had read about it somewhere else too.


----------



## DOM.

so anyone got the "E" yet ?


----------



## raul602

Hello all,

just got this mobo and i love it, will the settings posted work for my i7 930??


----------



## raul602

btw i have read the first 30 pages but they all deal with the 920


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raul602*


Hello all,

just got this mobo and i love it, will the settings posted work for my i7 930??


Mostly but need to up the voltages. I have a post in here with my settings a few pages back (in this post)

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8976913


----------



## raul602

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y*


Mostly but need to up the voltages. I have a post in here with my settings a few pages back (in this post)

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8976913



sweet thanks, I seem to have it stable at 4.20 now , this thing rocks


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


so anyone got the "E" yet ?


I'm curious about this too. Going back and forth on Newegg comparing the two, they seem to be the same model, but the "E" is significantly cheaper?









Original: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-614-_-Product

"E": http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-641-_-Product


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


I'm curious about this too. Going back and forth on Newegg comparing the two, they seem to be the same model, but the "E" is significantly cheaper?









Original: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-614-_-Product

"E": http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-641-_-Product


as far as i'm been t old the E can raid the sata 6 and has newer onboard controller. but it does lack the 2nd ethernet port and a reset button, personally they have no benefit for me what so ever so if i were to choose over again i would've gotten an E. but the premium is still a solid board so no issues here.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


as far as i'm been t old the E can raid the sata 6 and has newer onboard controller. but it does lack the 2nd ethernet port and a reset button, personally they have no benefit for me what so ever so if i were to choose over again i would've gotten an E. but the premium is still a solid board so no issues here.


Hopefully a "newer onboard controller" means updated and better quality.

Who needs more than one Ethernet port anyway?









A reset button? It is kind of a pain to manually move the jumper back and forth, but I guess I'm used to it now from the P5K Deluxe.









Thanks for the quick answer (+REP!), and I'll look around Google for any more tidbits of info on the two.


----------



## paleblue

@kckyle why are you running a 920 at stock speeds with a Megahalem and a P6X58D ?

"CPU i7 920 D0 3916B [email protected] speed







Motherboard Asus P6X58D Premium"


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
@kckyle why are you running a 920 at stock speeds with a Megahalem and a P6X58D ?

"CPU i7 920 D0 3916B [email protected] speed







Motherboard Asus P6X58D Premium"

i don't find it necessary since no applications i have requires my cpu being pushed any higher, i thought i did at first when i brought all the parts but even with virus scanner running/gaming/web surfing i'm still not getting bottlenecked







, i probably will in the future though.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
Hopefully a "newer onboard controller" means updated and better quality.

Who needs more than one Ethernet port anyway?









A reset button? It is kind of a pain to manually move the jumper back and forth, but I guess I'm used to it now from the P5K Deluxe.









Thanks for the quick answer (+REP!), and I'll look around Google for any more tidbits of info on the two.

i listed out couple key differences in the first post, hope that helps. cheers! oh and thanks for the rep


----------



## goldtreasure

Hi, i'm new on this forum. What can i say this is amazing motherboard.
I have oc 3.8GHz and it has been stable 2-3 weeks now and i'll start to oc it more as soon as i have time.
Post few pictures from my system


----------



## RyanRacer48

I just built a i7 930 rig off this motherboard.

220 Radiator Apogee XT waterblock, EK full cover block on the ATI 5870 2gb EYEFINITY edition. Hemlock.

80gb Intel SSD really speeds things up as well.

Not my computer so I went with a mild overclock of 3.6 ghz along w/ maxing out the software limits for overclocking the video card. Idle temps are around 35c going up to about 55 max load under occt/prime95.

All and all this is a great motherboard. Easy as pie overclocking.


----------



## seward

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brafish* 
I'd take anything Benchmark Reviews says with a grain of salt. I've been doing a lot of research for my next build over the last month and after reading plenty of articles on Benchmark Reviews it's pretty obvious they are pretty lazy in their writing and often inaccurate.

From everything I've been able to find (except benchmarkreviews), The Marvell controller on the P6X58D only takes up 1 PCIe lane and the USB 3.0 controller takes up another. That would leave 2 lanes to spare for 16x/16x available. If I read it correctly, Asus claims their implementation gets around the 500 Mbs limitation of the 1x lane.

Even if that's false and you're limited to 16x/8x, I think you'd be hard pressed to notice a performance drop in today's video cards (at least the 5870 card I'm looking at)

Sources:
http://hothardware.com/News/Asus-Rea...-Motherboards/
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1475116&page=2
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...xpress_Scaling

If the SATA III and USB 3.0 features aren't of value to you, you may want to look at some of the other X58 or even P55 boards and save some cash.

Two more weeks before I can order mine. sigh.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Nothing to worry about, check out my earlier post - all is explained there:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8988128

Thanks for replies guys, +1...yeah, I'm probably gonna get the board, it sounds like the lane-stealing won't really be an issue, particularly if I don't want/need those two features...the board has a few other features that I don't really have any use for, but it also appears to overclock higher and more reliably than any other board near its price, and it's ready for next-gen processors...so me want.


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok so after a little more testing here is where im at

I can tell you now that my Bloodrage could not even come close to this board










Can do no HT at 1.184 volts too but im working on HT @ 1.192 Volts









Water Cooling has made all the difference


----------



## maverickpk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savvas M*


gigabyte x-58a-ud5 or this mobo here please hurry...


Depends on what you wanna do.
RAID set up on SATA III + Dual gigabit lan? Go with X58A-UD5.
RAID setup on SATA III + 1 gigabit lan? Go with the P6X58D-E
dual gigabit lan but no RAID on SATA III? P6X58A board is state-of-the-art.


----------



## whoisron

can someone tell me how power the asus p6x58d motherboard can handle on each fan header? or link me to where it shows that information.

thanks.


----------



## paco1

hey whoisron !! I would like to see your PC, because I.m looking for a new pc case


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paco1* 
hey whoisron !! I would like to see your PC, because I.m looking for a new pc case

corsair 800D


----------



## lux

OK, got my 930 stable @ 4.0 w/HT. The only changes I made to xmisery's settings were CPU Voltage 1.27500 and QPI/Dram 1.25625.

memory @ 8-8-8-24 1T, all other memory timings AUTO.


----------



## maverickpk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lux*


OK, got my 930 stable @ 4.0 w/HT. The only changes I made to xmisery's settings were CPU Voltage 1.27500 and QPI/Dram 1.25625.

memory @ 8-8-8-24 1T, all other memory timings AUTO.


Nice going there. What are your temps like idle & load, stock and OC?
and just curious .. What's your batch number?


----------



## lux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maverickpk*


Nice going there. What are your temps like idle & load, stock and OC?
and just curious .. What's your batch number?


Pretty sure the batch# is 3951A694. Unfortunately the part of the label that it is on was right on the edge of the top of the box and when I opened it, it ripped the batch # right down the middle.

Just curious, what's the best measure of temps. Idle is easy enough but what's the standard when it comes to temps under load?

Running a quick 10 minute stress test with Everest they're 26 at idle 55 under load. Thats oc'd.


----------



## maverickpk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lux*


Pretty sure the batch# is 3951A694. Unfortunately the part of the label that it is on was right on the edge of the top of the box and when I opened it, it ripped the batch # right down the middle.

Just curious, what's the best measure of temps. Idle is easy enough but what's the standard when it comes to temps under load?

Running a quick 10 minute stress test with Everest they're 26 at idle 55 under load. Thats oc'd.


AFAIK, idle temps are seldom accurate no matter how you measure it. As for load temps, obviously lower the better. I wouldn't go anything over 65-70 under any circumstances but there will always be someone who beg to differ


----------



## paco1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


corsair 800D










*$299.99 + shipping ...!







*

*a lot of money for my budget (150 bucks )*


----------



## maverickpk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paco1*


*$299.99 + shipping ...!







*

*a lot of money for my budget (150 bucks )*


Then you need the case I have. Coolermaster ATCS 840.


----------



## lux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maverickpk*


AFAIK, idle temps are seldom accurate no matter how you measure it. As for load temps, obviously lower the better. I wouldn't go anything over 65-70 under any circumstances but there will always be someone who beg to differ










under it's normal gaming use it doesn't go over high 40's so it's good. Hi temps like you give (65-70) would spook me under normal use but I guess one persons "normal" use is more extreme than anothers.

Was just wondering what people use to get their load temps. Are they temps taken from their everyday use, or from stress tests like Linx and Prime95


----------



## maverickpk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lux*


under it's normal gaming use it doesn't go over high 40's so it's good. Hi temps like you give (65-70) would spook me under normal use but I guess one persons "normal" use is more extreme than anothers.

Was just wondering what people use to get their load temps. Are they temps taken from their everyday use, or from stress tests like Linx and Prime95


Yepp from Prime 95 and 20 runs of Linx. don't quote me on the 20. I have just seen it to be the norm. I'm yet to OC. I'm waiting on my replacement fans and couple of other parts. At stock speeds under idle I'm at 31C for the time being.


----------



## lux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maverickpk* 
Yepp from Prime 95 and 20 runs of Linx. don't quote me on the 20. I have just seen it to be the norm. I'm yet to OC. I'm waiting on my replacement fans and couple of other parts. At stock speeds under idle I'm at 31C for the time being.

I know under stock speeds with speedstep turned on in the bios my idle temps were 10c higher than what I am currently running at 4.0 oc'd.


----------



## lux

OK, so I'm on the same page as everybody else, re-ran Linx and max CPU temp was 67.

Also came across something others should know about if your trying to run Linx and everest temp sensors at the same time. Under my system it makes the system reboot after about 14 runs. Was driving me nuts because I knew it had passed linx 2 times before. Realized the difference was I was now running everest to monitor temps instead of realtemp. Closed Everest, re-ran and it passed.


----------



## buffalofloyd

With having a 5870 I noticed that crossfire should work just fine but if you wanted to go for tri-fire wouldn't the 3rd card cover the bottom portion of this board, like the SATA 5 and 6 slots, power and reset buttons etc...? It really doesn't look like a third card would fit. Anyone have tri-fire or tri-sli going on this board?


----------



## Mikezilla

Add me to the 4.0GHz list. See sig for validation.


----------



## daskog

I can't get anything stable when i run Prime95 it freezes or crashes within seconds or minutes! I i am in a hurry because i got this system for graphics work & web design mainly! could it be my ram?

I have a Corsair H50 (push/pull) and everytime i try some form of stress test or 3d rendering my system freezes and or hangs and goes into restart or bluescreen.

My system does the same on stock speed to with Prime95!!!

Is it my Memory that is no good?

I used many different OC setups that where posted trough this P6X58D thread.

Tnx in advance for any help.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daskog* 
I can't get anything stable when i run Prime95 it freezes or crashes within seconds or minutes! I i am in a hurry because i got this system for graphics work & web design mainly! could it be my ram?

I have a Corsair H50 (push/pull) and everytime i try some form of stress test or 3d rendering my system freezes and or hangs and goes into restart or bluescreen.

My system does the same on stock speed to with Prime95!!!

Is it my Memory that is no good?

I used many different OC setups that where posted trough this P6X58D thread.

Tnx in advance for any help.

Welcome








Fill in system info and your current BIOS settings otherwise it is impossible to help.


----------



## daskog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


Welcome








Fill in system info and your current BIOS settings otherwise it is impossible to help.


**************************************
*Running 4.20GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]200[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1603MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3208MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.31875[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.24375[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

I use this setup in my bios and can boot just fine and run some application etc but as soon as i try to run Prime95, Linx, etc ++ it crashes or freezes. The first error message i get after reboot is BSOD BCCODE 124. (is memory the issue?) and i have tried to up&down the voltage to fix it but no good.

This is from xmisery's config.

I have posted what i could put my finger on so far.
If something critical is missing i'll try to add it later.


----------



## CULLEN

I had to bump my volts to 1.280v to stablize 4.0 GHz HT on - than again it has been run folding for 8 days straight, so far.. I've seen setups running just below 1.2v @ 4.0 GHz, what could be causing this? What could help me lower it?


----------



## jameschisholm

*@ daskog*

CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]

change to [Disabled]

DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]

Change to [1.65]

plus xmisery did mention this at the bottom of his posts:

If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. _You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip_.

So your QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]

may need to be bumped upto I'd say [1.25].

IF none of that works, then I'd try upping the CPU Voltage from your 1.31v to 1.32v. No more than 1.35v. Even a slightly lower voltage may work too like 1.28v.

Have a play









EDIT: Ah ok good show!


----------



## daskog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
*@ daskog*

CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]

change to [Disabled]

DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]

Change to [1.65]

plus xmisery did mention this at the bottom of his posts:

If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. _You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip_.

So your QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]

may need to be bumped upto I'd say [1.25].

IF none of that works, then I'd try upping the CPU Voltage from your 1.31v to 1.32v. No more than 1.35v. Even a slightly lower voltage may work too like 1.28v.

Have a play









Will try this and report back.

i read xmisery's note at the bottom so i am aware of the different system different results and so on.


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daskog* 
I can't get anything stable when i run Prime95 it freezes or crashes within seconds or minutes! I i am in a hurry because i got this system for graphics work & web design mainly! could it be my ram?

I have a Corsair H50 (push/pull) and everytime i try some form of stress test or 3d rendering my system freezes and or hangs and goes into restart or bluescreen.

My system does the same on stock speed to with Prime95!!!

Is it my Memory that is no good?

I used many different OC setups that where posted trough this P6X58D thread.

Tnx in advance for any help.

Everything in your BIOS was set to default when running Prime95 at stock speeds? Is the full amount of RAM you have installed showing in BIOS and in Windows?


----------



## Myrlin

My settings at 4.2 w/HT -
CPU Voltage - 1.36250
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage - 1.28750


----------



## daskog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
Everything in your BIOS was set to default when running Prime95 at stock speeds? Is the full amount of RAM you have installed showing in BIOS and in Windows?

Yes, in system profiles is says 6GB


----------



## daskog

Here is my current system running gonna try some stability testing now.

I set the CPU volt to 1.28xxx something why is it reporting 1.264v?


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daskog* 
Yes, in system profiles is says 6GB

You might try running MemTest to test your RAM. Is your power supply OK? CPU-Z always shows lower voltage than in BIOS. BCCode 124 is usually RAM Voltage or CPU Voltage related.


----------



## jameschisholm

I set the CPU volt to 1.28xxx something why is it reporting 1.264v?

Vdroop reduces the Voltage, once you start Prime95 it will change I'm sure.


----------



## daskog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
*@ daskog*

CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]

change to [Disabled]

DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]

Change to [1.65]

plus xmisery did mention this at the bottom of his posts:

If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. _You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip_.

So your QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]

may need to be bumped upto I'd say [1.25].

IF none of that works, then I'd try upping the CPU Voltage from your 1.31v to 1.32v. No more than 1.35v. Even a slightly lower voltage may work too like 1.28v.

Have a play









EDIT: Ah ok good show!









Still unstable, even when running Windows experience index.
setting the torture test to 7 in Prime95 and pressing run will result in a instant hang


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daskog* 
I can't get anything stable when i run Prime95 it freezes or crashes within seconds or minutes! I i am in a hurry because i got this system for graphics work & web design mainly! could it be my ram?

I have a Corsair H50 (push/pull) and everytime i try some form of stress test or 3d rendering my system freezes and or hangs and goes into restart or bluescreen.

My system does the same on stock speed to with Prime95!!!

Is it my Memory that is no good?

I used many different OC setups that where posted trough this P6X58D thread.

Tnx in advance for any help.


I think I've got the exact same memory as you and I've been stable at 4.2 w/HT on for a couple months. I fold with this pretty much 24/7 with no problems.

I recommend you post all your settings. There's some good OCer's in here that may be able to help.

EDIT--Never mind. I see your later post with settings now. What's your RAM settings at? All Auto? Have you tried setting DRAM Frequency to Auto?


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Hey Ya'll,

I've been bizzy for the past few days; but, I have managed to get my system set back up after getting my RMA board in (new bios on it too, 0703). So, I figured I would go-ahead and pick up an H50 since I needed to pull the MB anyway. All I can say is WOW!!. The H50 w/ the Asus P6X58D is amazing. So I guess I am part of the 4Ghz club now


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daskog*


Still unstable, even when running Windows experience index.
setting the torture test to 7 in Prime95 and pressing run will result in a instant hang


Try out this:

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[7218]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.02500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.27500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[900mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

DRAM CAS# Latency......................[9]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[9]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[9]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[24]
...Auto
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
...Auto
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
...Auto

If you're not stable, increase CPU Voltage to ~ 0.07-0.08, if stable with it, go down in small steps until you find a right voltage for your chip.

If you're not stable with higher CPU Voltage, up QPI by 1 - 2 steps up and check again.

Let know how it goes, eventually you'll find right voltages for your chip, it takes time as all chips are different but it is worth it.


----------



## daskog

Oh i see there is a new 808 bios out (Improve memory compatibility)

Gonna try this later


----------



## daskog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


Try out this:

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[7218]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.02500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.27500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[900mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

DRAM CAS# Latency......................[9]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[9]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[9]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[24]
...Auto
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
...Auto
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
...Auto

If you're not stable, increase CPU Voltage to ~ 0.07-0.08, if stable with it, go down in small steps until you find a right voltage for your chip.

If you're not stable with higher CPU Voltage, up QPI by 1 - 2 steps up and check again.

Let know how it goes, eventually you'll find right voltages for your chip, it takes time as all chips are different but it is worth it.


With this setting DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]

i was not able to boot (even when i change the volt on cpu/QPI) so i tried setting it to Auto and then it booted.

So again is my memory not playing this game?


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daskog* 
With this setting DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]

i was not able to boot (even when i change the volt on cpu/QPI) so i tried setting it to Auto and then it booted.

So again is my memory not playing this game?

Sorry, I forgot to replace it from my own CL7 settings - put in 88 or the nearest higher value (auto will do as well, you can leave memory tweak for later).
No problems with your mem, this was settings for much lower latency, my bad.


----------



## daskog

No worries i am glad you can help =)
I re-attached my H50 because i had to much Artic silver on it (idle temp was really high)
this time i applied a little less Artic silver. Now temps are much more stable


----------



## DOM.

anyone got a 980X


----------



## darith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtydeedz*


Hey Ya'll,

I've been bizzy for the past few days; but, I have managed to get my system set back up after getting my RMA board in (new bios on it too, 0703). So, I figured I would go-ahead and pick up an H50 since I needed to pull the MB anyway. All I can say is WOW!!. The H50 w/ the Asus P6X58D is amazing. So I guess I am part of the 4Ghz club now










Congrats! Did you use the stock thermal paste that was already applied with the H50? Did you allow any break-in time or were your temps nice to begin with?


----------



## daskog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


Try out this:

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[7218]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.02500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.27500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[900mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

DRAM CAS# Latency......................[9]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[9]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[9]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[24]
...Auto
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
...Auto
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
...Auto

If you're not stable, increase CPU Voltage to ~ 0.07-0.08, if stable with it, go down in small steps until you find a right voltage for your chip.

If you're not stable with higher CPU Voltage, up QPI by 1 - 2 steps up and check again.

Let know how it goes, eventually you'll find right voltages for your chip, it takes time as all chips are different but it is worth it.


Still not stable =(


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daskog* 
Still not stable =(

What core/QPI voltages did you try?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daskog*


Still not stable =(


If you are not even stable at stock speeds then there is definitely a problem that no amount of voltage tweaking is going to fix. You need to check each of your memory sticks individually for stability and then check dual and triple channel. Do this at stock speeds! And by stock I mean 133 bclk and 1066 memory.

Make sure to test all 3 regardless of whether or not the first or second one fails.


----------



## poonjuice

During my research into my new build, I came across this forum and was pleasantly surprised. I am waiting on my parts to arrive for my new system and am picking up alot of useful tips on my new mobo here. I will be posting some pics later this week.

My future system will be:
coolermaster haf 932
core i7 930
asus p6x58d Premium
Corsair xms3 ver 2.3 12gb 2x6 1600
sapphire hd 5870 vapor-X x2 crossfire
256gb crucial c300 real ssd sata III
3x 1tb wd caviar black 7200rpm sata II
Corsair h50 cpu cooler


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
If you are not even stable at stock speeds then there is definitely a problem that no amount of voltage tweaking is going to fix.

I didn't realise stock was the problem, thought it is OC settings as posted.
In this case I totally agree, no point to tweak.


----------



## darith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daskog* 
No worries i am glad you can help =)
I re-attached my H50 because i had to much Artic silver on it (idle temp was really high)
this time i applied a little less Artic silver. Now temps are much more stable

I have the same problem with the as5 on my h50. I knew 50c idle was ridiculous for my i7. I'm considering lapping the h50 end while I wait for another tube of as5.


----------



## daskog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


What core/QPI voltages did you try?


I tried this for the cpu
CPU Voltage Control = Offset
CPU Voltage = 0.02500 (up and down)
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage = 1.27500 (up 1 or 2 step) and 1.22-1.24 range just to try.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poonjuice*


During my research into my new build, I came across this forum and was pleasantly surprised. I am waiting on my parts to arrive for my new system and am picking up alot of useful tips on my new mobo here. I will be posting some pics later this week.

My future system will be:
coolermaster haf 932
core i7 930
asus p6x58d Premium
Corsair xms3 ver 2.3 12gb 2x6 1600
sapphire hd 5870 vapor-X x2 crossfire
256gb crucial c300 real ssd sata III
3x 1tb wd caviar black 7200rpm sata II
Corsair h50 cpu cooler


i see you picked out that sata 6 ssd, man that's gonna be hella fast.

i do recommend you going for 2tb instead of 1tb 2ndary drives though.


----------



## daskog

YES YES!! I found the problem to why i cant get anything stable. I followed the tip about testing 1 and 1 memory dim and one of the dims are bad/rotten.

What are my rights in this case? can i get a new kit?


----------



## Gormak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daskog* 
YES YES!! I found the problem to why i cant get anything stable. I followed the tip about testing 1 and 1 memory dim and one of the dims are bad/rotten.

What are my rights in this case? can i get a new kit?

Unless its changed Corsair ram has a lifetime insta swap warranty.

Check with where you purchased you components first, they may manage the swap for you.

Otherwise i think theres a procedure on the corsair website. should be able to find all the details here: http://www.corsair.com/warranty/default.aspx

But again, be sure your first step is to contact the person/company who sold you the RAM.


----------



## daskog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeTeam*


I think I've got the exact same memory as you and I've been stable at 4.2 w/HT on for a couple months. I fold with this pretty much 24/7 with no problems.

I recommend you post all your settings. There's some good OCer's in here that may be able to help.

EDIT--Never mind. I see your later post with settings now. What's your RAM settings at? All Auto? Have you tried setting DRAM Frequency to Auto?


I just found out that my memory is 100% OK and that the problem is on the Second blue DIMM slot, i have read many other threads where people have the same problem with certain Memory types and the second blue DIMM slot.

so its strange that you can run this Memory without problems!? Did you experience any problem with this ram?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Its not strange, you just have a bad board. RMA it. Frankly I'd return both the memory and board if you still can just to be sure.


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daskog*


I just found out that my memory is 100% OK and that the problem is on the Second blue DIMM slot, i have read many other threads where people have the same problem with certain Memory types and the second blue DIMM slot.

so its strange that you can run this Memory without problems!? Did you experience any problem with this ram?



The only problem I had was when I initially booted up, after completing the build. It wouldn't boot, beep, or anything, RAM LED stayed solid red. I cleared the CMOS, and reloaded the BIOS from the motherboard CD, and all has been okay since.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daskog* 
I just found out that my memory is 100% OK and that the problem is on the Second blue DIMM slot, i have read many other threads where people have the same problem with certain Memory types and the second blue DIMM slot.

so its strange that you can run this Memory without problems!? Did you experience any problem with this ram?

when having all sticks in are you getting all 6gb in the bios ?

also i saw some posted thats theres a new bios its not on the site









NVM found it http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-0808.zip


----------



## poonjuice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
i see you picked out that sata 6 ssd, man that's gonna be hella fast.

i do recommend you going for 2tb instead of 1tb 2ndary drives though.

i had them laying around from a nas drive i wasn't using, they were hardly ever used, so i figured might as well.
only gonna be using them for media, gonna run everything else of the ssd.
plus i have 2 1tb externals that i use for my backup.

should be getting the rest of my parts from newegg today, so I should have it built tonight, barring any unexpected issues of course.


----------



## daskog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeTeam*


The only problem I had was when I initially booted up, after completing the build. It wouldn't boot, beep, or anything, RAM LED stayed solid red. I cleared the CMOS, and reloaded the BIOS from the motherboard CD, and all has been okay since.


What version is your memory sticks kit? The Kit i got says Version 9.1
serial: 09390542

Edit: Also what Bios version are you running?


----------



## d0rkb0y

Whoever i was talking with like 20 pages ago, EVGA STEP UP!!! woot

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/7167...ml#post9123837


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y* 
Whoever i was talking with like 20 pages ago, EVGA STEP UP!!! woot

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/7167...ml#post9123837

Man, that is a sick deal!!! Well executed plan, congrats


----------



## d0rkb0y

tyty!!







so psyched can't wait to test the SLI goodness of two 480's


----------



## kckyle

what the.....i just got mine and you're already on your 2nd? booooooooooo


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


what the.....i just got mine and you're already on your 2nd? booooooooooo


Dude I have spent entirely TOO much time camping places to get everything ASAP to finish this new build. If time was money I bought 20 lol

Cant wait to rock out with them though


----------



## kckyle

that's ridiculous, i'm already maxing out everything with one 480, imagine 2 lol.


----------



## DOM.

so any of you guys do any benching 3dmark etc. ?


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


so any of you guys do any benching 3dmark etc. ?


There is a 3dmark thread but BE CAREFUL! There are some rather snooty people that follow that thread. If you go outside the postings at ALL they will whine and complain until it is deleted







Go there though for 3dmark stuff (or is it 3dvantage sorry don't remember).

Urgh reading all this stuff on the E version of the board really thinking about getting one to test vs the premium


----------



## kckyle

i'm sure the e will probably squeeze out a bit more mhz but no point getting it if u got a premium already, however if you have money to burn.....


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y* 
There is a 3dmark thread but BE CAREFUL! There are some rather snooty people that follow that thread. If you go outside the postings at ALL they will whine and complain until it is deleted







Go there though for 3dmark stuff (or is it 3dvantage sorry don't remember).

Urgh reading all this stuff on the E version of the board really thinking about getting one to test vs the premium

lol i was asking you guys but ill check it out got a new cpu coming tomorrow last thing im getting for a while cpu wise
spent to much money this yr need to stop lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
i'm sure the e will probably squeeze out a bit more mhz but no point getting it if u got a premium already, however if you have money to burn.....

i saw on newegg it says it suports raid with the 6 sata its bs cuz mine cost more


----------



## whoisron

does anyone know if changing all the settings like delayed 800ms for amplitude actually helps with OC?

If I just change vcore really and maybe modify qpi is that all i really need?


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
that's ridiculous, i'm already maxing out everything with one 480, imagine 2 lol.

Dude Metro 2033 will love the dual (not too crazy about the game itself so far though). As a single card with everything jacked up it chokes a LOT. Game is crazy resource heavy, definitely a new benchmark.


----------



## kckyle

with metro you spend half of the time scavenging. i don't know how many times i ran out of ammo cause these giant puppies are like multiplying by the hundreds


----------



## EfemaN

Woo! Add meh!


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daskog*


What version is your memory sticks kit? The Kit i got says Version 9.1
serial: 09390542

Edit: Also what Bios version are you running?


I don't see a version number on the box the RAM came in. The serial number is 10020927.

Running BIOS version 0703.


----------



## DOM.

so anyone seen that the new socket 2011 thats supose to come out next yr ?

anyone wann buy a 980X XD


----------



## tomyboy

Is there any difference in speed, worst or better, if you connect *Sata II* SSD disk into *Sata III*(6 Gb/s) port ?


----------



## poonjuice

just built my pc last night, I cant get my crucial ssd to be found when connected to either sata 3 ports. When I connect through a sata 2 port it gets found right away. Has anyone heard of this and if so, is this problem specific to my mobo or more of a general issue.

I have enabled ahci with no change, any help will be much appreciated.
thnx


----------



## BlackDragon24

Make sure the Marvel Sata6 controller is enabled in the BIOS and make sure you have the drivers installed in windows as well.


----------



## poonjuice

I have been reading the asus forums and it seems to be a common problem, The consensus appears to be that the marvell controller is garbage, but thanks for the tip, i am pretty sure I did enable the marvell controller in the bios, but since i was up til 2 or 3 this morning i can't really remember.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poonjuice* 
I have been reading the asus forums and it seems to be a common problem, The consensus appears to be that the marvell controller is garbage, but thanks for the tip, i am pretty sure I did enable the marvell controller in the bios, but since i was up til 2 or 3 this morning i can't really remember.

i hooked up a sata cd/dvd burner it wont burn on it







im want to rma it and tell them to chage the marvell chip lol cuz i didnt pay this much to have a pos controller and the E can raid


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poonjuice* 
I have been reading the asus forums and it seems to be a common problem, The consensus appears to be that the marvell controller is garbage, but thanks for the tip, i am pretty sure I did enable the marvell controller in the bios, but since i was up til 2 or 3 this morning i can't really remember.

Dunno, I am using a c300 (ahci) crucial SSD (sata III) and it worked right away with the board. Was this on initial install or after? Bios not seeing it? Did you make sure to put it in the very first chan? If yes then rma it (board)


----------



## kckyle

lol the complete opposite happened to me, only my sata 3 was able to be detected, rest of my sata 2 were useless until after i install all the drivers in window.


----------



## d0rkb0y

One thing I thought of, i did NOT use the disc (heard of some issues) and if you are installing an SSD with achi use intel rapid storage tech driver instead. Much faster. Either way though it was detected before I loaded this driver, and before I loaded all the newest downloaded drivers (mobo etc).

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sear...l%C2%AE+RST%29

Note: this (for me) was in place of the intel storage manager.


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


so any of you guys do any benching 3dmark etc. ?


you like 3dvantage or 3dmark? I will try and run one later, was going to wait for the 2nd card but eh why wait right.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y*


you like 3dvantage or 3dmark? I will try and run one later, was going to wait for the 2nd card but eh why wait right.


i run them all









wanna have 5870 vs 480


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


so any of you guys do any benching 3dmark etc. ?


Fo sho









GTX285 SLI Physx Enabled:



5970 no Physx:



When I take the 5970 up to 950/1150 it does 29K pretty easy.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Got a question. I would have posted this in another thread but it seems kind of dead. Anyone here using MSI Afterburner to OC their graphics card? I have had an issue lately. I'll be in the middle of a game and all of a sudden the core voltage on my card will max out to like 1657 or something and the fan will go up to 100%. Only when I am overclocking though. I have about 3 profiles set so I can cycle through them if I wish with the push of a button but the most common stable preset I use is 1.187v_950/1300MHz. Any ideas what causing this? Possible software issue with MSI Afterburner or my card perhaps?


----------



## kckyle

evga precision here. i did use the after burner with my 5870 before, but don't recall having that problem.


----------



## d0rkb0y

Did you try a clean removal of afterburner (registry sweep etc) and re-installation? I wouldn't guess card if it's not doing this when not using afterburner.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Well, I just removed and re-installed MSI Afterburner and I shall see if I have any more issues... I hope not


----------



## ChrisB17

Within 10 min of installing windows, This board is priming at 4.2ghz with 1.288 vcore. OMG its amazing. Awesome board at an awesome price. I see no reason to get the premium. The E version is FTW!


----------



## HomeTeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
Got a question. I would have posted this in another thread but it seems kind of dead. Anyone here using MSI Afterburner to OC their graphics card? I have had an issue lately. I'll be in the middle of a game and all of a sudden the core voltage on my card will max out to like 1657 or something and the fan will go up to 100%. Only when I am overclocking though. I have about 3 profiles set so I can cycle through them if I wish with the push of a button but the most common stable preset I use is 1.187v_950/1300MHz. Any ideas what causing this? Possible software issue with MSI Afterburner or my card perhaps?


Yes, I use MSI Afterburner to OC my card, and yes I've had the same thing happen to me three or four times now. My most used preset is 1.237v 1000/1300. At that OC I'm folding, GPU stays at 99% utilization, temps at 64c, fan at 54%

The voltage jump to 1.6+ is kinda scary. Not sure what to do about it.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HomeTeam* 
Yes, I use MSI Afterburner to OC my card, and yes I've had the same thing happen to me three or four times now. My most used preset is 1.237v 1000/1300. At that OC I'm folding, GPU stays at 99% utilization, temps at 64c, fan at 54%

The voltage jump to 1.6+ is kinda scary. Not sure what to do about it.

Well, I am glad and not so glad. At least it's not me it's happening to and I would have to imagine it's a software glitch or something, I dunno. It is kind of scary cause I have been playing with headphones before and I haven't noticed that my core shot up past 1600 and my fan along with it until I got to a quieter part in the game and noticed the fan on full blast. Most of the time the game just crashes and freezes and I have to restart my computer. I really like the program but if this continues I am going to stop using it and just use CCC for a minimal overclock, I don't really feel like destroying my new card and soon to be crossfire setup with a new card on the way shortly. I am a huge fan of the fan profile thingy though, I really like being able to adjust the speed on a curve, really nice.


----------



## ChrisB17

Damn I am disappointed in the H50. Cant handle my chip @ 4.2 ghz like my mega used to. Going down to 4 ghz @ 1.25 vcore seemed to lower temps by a decent amount.

If anyone goes by the "Motherboard temperature" for the NB temps be warned it isn't correct. I used my infared temp gun and the NB temps are 10*C higher then what they read on Everest, Bios etc. So in my testing with the E the NB temps max out at about 42*C on full load (Compared to my rampage which maxes out at 70*c)


----------



## Rad

Hey Guys,

I've joined the club as well.







put togeather my new pc couple of days ago, so far so good. haven't got into OCing it yet but will be get dwn to that soon.

Trying to set up a RAID - 5 and having couple of issues.. If any of you guys can *help me* that would be great. Have posted a new thread *HERE*


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


i run them all









wanna have 5870 vs 480










Maybe not, keep gettin a physx error right after the first physx test (crash) out of no where. Ran it fine when I first got the card but my orb was full, didn't care cuz it wasn't a 'clean' test (too much running) but I remember the 3d vantage score being 24-25k. Sorry will take me a week, leaving for business tonight through next week so won't get a chance to fix/look into till I get back. (did the typical, re-install drivers etc/ physx games play fine WITH physx so i am pretty sure something is up with 3dvantage).


----------



## Reactions

So what do you guys think, this or Rampage III Extreme, the prices ain't that much of a difference here in Norway, about 67 USD or something.


----------



## kckyle

the rampage III = more overclock features and sick black/red color theme, other than that they both have sata 6 and usb 3.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Damn I am disappointed in the H50. Cant handle my chip @ 4.2 ghz like my mega used to. Going down to 4 ghz @ 1.25 vcore seemed to lower temps by a decent amount.

If anyone goes by the "Motherboard temperature" for the NB temps be warned it isn't correct. I used my infared temp gun and the NB temps are 10*C higher then what they read on Everest, Bios etc. So in my testing with the E the NB temps max out at about 42*C on full load (Compared to my rampage which maxes out at 70*c)


Would you mind checking the PWM's too and see how hot they are getting under a 4ghz load?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reactions*


So what do you guys think, this or Rampage III Extreme, the prices ain't that much of a difference here in Norway, about 67 USD or something.


Both really good. RIIIE has SATA6 RAID and a better layout for multi-card setups. But this p6x has treated me quite well.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Would you mind checking the PWM's too and see how hot they are getting under a 4ghz load?


Just checked with the temp gauge check both top and and back heatsinks and they read 39*c-41*c.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y* 
Maybe not, keep gettin a physx error right after the first physx test (crash) out of no where. Ran it fine when I first got the card but my orb was full, didn't care cuz it wasn't a 'clean' test (too much running) but I remember the 3d vantage score being 24-25k. Sorry will take me a week, leaving for business tonight through next week so won't get a chance to fix/look into till I get back. (did the typical, re-install drivers etc/ physx games play fine WITH physx so i am pretty sure something is up with 3dvantage).

aww i just started


----------



## tomyboy

Well, after months of online "reading", it is time...... Next week, I am ordering new components for my PC.
Any last changes that you would made ?

-Case *Cooler Master Cosmos S*(already bought)
-PSU *Corsair HX 750W*
-Motherboard *ASUS P6X58D Premium*
-CPU *Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition*
-CPU Cooler *Noctua NH-D14*
-Memory *Kingston HyperX Memory 3x4GB-12 GB* (KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX)
-Graphics Card *Nvidia Quadro FX3800*
-Storage 2x*Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB* (already bought)
1x*Velociraptor 300GB*(already bought)


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomyboy* 
Well, after months of online "reading", it is time...... Next week, I am ordering new components for my PC.
Any last changes that you would made ?

-Case *Cooler Master Cosmos S*(already bought)
-PSU *Corsair HX 750W*
-Motherboard *ASUS P6X58D Premium*
-CPU *Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition*
-CPU Cooler *Noctua NH-D14*
-Memory *Kingston HyperX Memory 3x4GB-12 GB* (KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX)
-Graphics Card *Nvidia Quadro FX3800*
-Storage 2x*Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB* (already bought)
1x*Velociraptor 300GB*(already bought)


Why not get the E version? Its cheaper and has better stuff?


----------



## Myrlin

How about some more pics?


----------



## ChrisB17

Here is a quick pic of my board. Its a quick pic of the middle in the dark. I am running prime right now.










Here is the WIP build pic. I still want to get the wiring neater etc.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Just checked with the temp gauge check both top and and back heatsinks and they read 39*c-41*c.


Many thanks man. Impressive for a 4ghz load. Board runs so damn cool...I just chuckle when I read the "omg*** my NB is 80C!!!" threads.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


aww i just started



















Wow. That 980X really makes a difference. Super impressive for a single card score. Almost matches my 5970 at stock w/4.2ghz 8 threads


----------



## ChrisB17

Haha my Rampage II Gene did run about 75*C load. Sometimes temp sensors don't read right or just estimate etc. My temp gun is pretty accurate and is ez enough to get in between parts on the board.

I have been running prime blend for about 8+ hours and the max NB temp has been about 44*c.


----------



## Captzee

Just recently joined the club also. Add me too please.

Haven't built a rig in awhile,so I did something I normally don't do,and that
is load all the junk software that comes with the MB.Just wanted to check it out.

Anyway,before I start benchmarking a stock baseline,is it true that the Asus
software "EPU" has to be disabled or uninstalled to OC?
Read that in a review a few days ago.

Any other Asus supplied software I need to get rid of first?


----------



## Wyldefang

Here's mine. Add me to the list plz.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reactions*


So what do you guys think, this or Rampage III Extreme, the prices ain't that much of a difference here in Norway, about 67 USD or something.


I think the Rampage looks like a nice motherboard but I can't say I am disappointed at all in the P6X58D Premium. It does everything I want it to.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tomyboy*


Well, after months of online "reading", it is time...... Next week, I am ordering new components for my PC.
Any last changes that you would made ?

-Case *Cooler Master Cosmos S*(already bought) 
-PSU *Corsair HX 750W* 
-Motherboard *ASUS P6X58D Premium* 
-CPU *Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition * 
-CPU Cooler *Noctua NH-D14* 
-Memory *Kingston HyperX Memory 3x4GB-12 GB* (KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX) 
-Graphics Card *Nvidia Quadro FX3800*
-Storage 2x*Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB* (already bought) 
1x*Velociraptor 300GB*(already bought)


why the 980x?? and a nvidia quadro fx 3800? is this a non game related pc?


----------



## tomyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Why not get the E version? Its cheaper and has better stuff?










That is one thing I am still considering.
So E version is better choice ? 
I am little afraid, that D version wouldnt recognize all 12 GB of memory. Lately, I have really bad luck when buying motherboards or memory. Always something wrong.


----------



## tomyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


why the 980x?? and a nvidia quadro fx 3800? is this a non game related pc?


I will use this computer strictly for Video Editing in Premier Pro and rendering project in After Effect. I am working with Canon Mark II 1080p files, which are pain in the ass right now in CS4.
CS5 recommends 12 gb of memory.
Short Promo working with After Effect.











Quadro FX 3800, is one card supported with Mercury engine in Premir Pro CS5 and I am done with gaming cards in After Effect, so I have to try quadro.
I read all 180 pages here, about overclocking much cheaper 920, but I couldnt get pass the raw power of 6 core in video editing. The stock 980x will still outperform overclocked 920.
With that in mind, I still have room for overclocking that beast, of course with samo help overclock.net.








I would really aprishiate, if someone could post samo stable bios settings for 980x. I read in some other forums, that it is a little more tricky.

Thanks


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tomyboy*


That is one thing I am still considering.
So E version is better choice ? 
I am little afraid, that D version wouldnt recognize all 12 GB of memory. Lately, I have really bad luck when buying motherboards or memory. Always something wrong.










The OP on page one posted the difference between the 2. Here is the difference. I would choose the E version. Well I actually did and its awesome.









Quote:



Originally Posted by Kitarist View Post
These are the differences i've found between the: P6X58D Premium and P6X58D-E

P6X58D-E has MarvellÂ® 9128 While P6X58D Premium has MarvellÂ® 9123 Controller. (It means the E version has a better controller and supports RAID better)

P6X58D-E also has better VIAÂ® VT6308P controller while the P6X58D Premium has VIAÂ® VT6308 (IEEE 1394)

P6X58D-E Only has 1 Gigabit LAN controller Marvell 88E8056Â® While P6X58D Premium has 2.

P6X58D-E doesnt have the RESET button on the motherboard while the P6X58D Premium has, but both have the POWER and MEMOK buttons.

P6X58D-E also doesnt come with 1 x Optional Fan for water-cooling or passive-cooling while P6X58D Premium does.

P6X58D-E might be better at overclocking

I hope this will answer some questions to some people who want to know what are the differences between those two motherboards.

Thats it!!!


----------



## tomyboy

If E version will be available her, i will order it. 
ChrisB17 thanks.


----------



## ChrisB17

NP. I am very pleased with this board so far. I am on the first release bios and haven't encountered any issues yet. Its the first time that has happened. Doing 300 runs of Intel burn test and the board is still chugging along. This is the fastest I have gotten a stable overclock ever. Took about 15 min to reach 4 ghz.

Asus ftw.


----------



## luke997

Anyone watercools this MB? Is it worth it at all if I don't overclock to extreme?


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


NP. I am very pleased with this board so far. I am on the first release bios and haven't encountered any issues yet. Its the first time that has happened. Doing 300 runs of Intel burn test and the board is still chugging along. This is the fastest I have gotten a stable overclock ever. Took about 15 min to reach 4 ghz.

Asus ftw.


Faster then your old RIIE? If so, I'm impressed lol.


----------



## ChrisB17

Faster getting a stable OC yes. Faster in general? I have no idea. The RIIE was good though. The NB ran warm tho which I didn't like.


----------



## Myrlin

Thanks for the pics guys. Keep them coming. Awesome. Welcome to the club.


----------



## McDown

Anyone tried a new 0808 bios?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Nope. Aint broke so I aint fixin it.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Anyone watercools this MB? Is it worth it at all if I don't overclock to extreme?

no, even if you did you dont need to









Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Anyone tried a new 0808 bios?

i have they added some looser mem tim

and a setting if you use and asus app to oc or if you use a 3rd party like setfsb


----------



## daskog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeTeam*


I don't see a version number on the box the RAM came in. The serial number is 10020927.

Running BIOS version 0703.


the version number is on the memory stick them self.
Can you please look?

And what dimm slots are you using?

Tnx in advance


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


no, even if you did you dont need to









i have they added some looser mem tim


Thanks, now I'm sure I won't need it - if you don't with your overclocks









Will save me some troubles with routing tubes/fittings, +1


----------



## Abell2000

Hi everyone,
trying to decide between Premium and E for my setup, 
E has a newer marvell sata controller with raid support so it seems as a better choice for future proof, but what concerns me is Premium board seems to have better cooling solution, heatpipe goes through all mosfet and southbridge, plus it comes with optional fan in case of watercooling, does that mean if I go water those mosfet will overheat without presence of cpu fan? I'm not planning on doing hardcore overclocking but wanna hit 1600 on mem


----------



## paleblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomyboy* 
I will use this computer strictly for Video Editing in Premier Pro and rendering project in After Effect. I am working with Canon Mark II 1080p files, which are pain in the ass right now in CS4.
CS5 recommends 12 gb of memory.
Short Promo working with After Effect.





Quadro FX 3800, is one card supported with Mercury engine in Premir Pro CS5 and I am done with gaming cards in After Effect, so I have to try quadro.
I read all 180 pages here, about overclocking much cheaper 920, but I couldnt get pass the raw power of 6 core in video editing. The stock 980x will still outperform overclocked 920.
With that in mind, I still have room for overclocking that beast, of course with samo help overclock.net.








I would really aprishiate, if someone could post samo stable bios settings for 980x. I read in some other forums, that it is a little more tricky.

Thanks









I'm a photographer and I also use a 5D2, haven't done much video with it but I've done a lot of studio work with it in the last year and a half. I have 12GB RAM in my P6X58D but it was a PAIN getting there. Search for the previous posts and threads I made about my struggle with my first set of RAM and it not all being detected properly (which was on the QVL).

It looks to me like you are up for spending on quality gear so just go for the best RAM available. I don't need to mention brand names









That's my recommendation. PM me if you wish to discuss further.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abell2000*


Hi everyone,
trying to decide between Premium and E for my setup, 
E has a newer marvell sata controller with raid support so it seems as a better choice for future proof, but what concerns me is Premium board seems to have better cooling solution, heatpipe goes through all mosfet and southbridge, plus it comes with optional fan in case of watercooling, does that mean if I go water those mosfet will overheat without presence of cpu fan? I'm not planning on doing hardcore overclocking but wanna hit 1600 on mem


1600? 1600mhz? no the mosfet would be totally fine. you could always put a a 120mm fan on top of the case blowing down.


----------



## tomyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


I made about my struggle with my first set of RAM and it not all being detected properly (which was on the QVL).
It looks to me like you are up for spending on quality gear so just go for the best RAM available. I don't need to mention brand names








That's my recommendation. PM me if you wish to discuss further.


Thaks.








That is my biggest consurn, memory. That is way I will have to "swallow" that extra 400 EUR there is no other way, and go for the most expensiv KIT KINGSTON 3x4GB, so it better work for that kind of money...








In the future I still have option to buy extra 12GB and go for 24 in total, but in reality.... don't think so...
Yesterday my friend got me confused with cooler.








He just installed H50 and said that would be better choice then Noctua NH-D14. 
_I know that story is worn out_, but in reality, I was thinking, do I really care around 5C cooler temps with Noctua? 
With H50, I would have much more room in the case, no extra weight stress on motherboard and overclocking probably wouldnt be an issue would it?


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abell2000*


Hi everyone,
trying to decide between Premium and E for my setup, 
E has a newer marvell sata controller with raid support so it seems as a better choice for future proof, but what concerns me is Premium board seems to have better cooling solution, heatpipe goes through all mosfet and southbridge, plus it comes with optional fan in case of watercooling, does that mean if I go water those mosfet will overheat without presence of cpu fan? I'm not planning on doing hardcore overclocking but wanna hit 1600 on mem


I am running the E with no heat issues at all. Overclock is in my sig. NB doesn't break 44*c, The VRM heatsinks dont break 40*c these are under load btw. So heat isnt a issue with this board.

I'd choose the E its got better stuff and runs very good.


----------



## 00Smurf

Been a while since I checked this thread. Looks like everyone is getting good results still. I'm considering going to the rampage III. Not that there is anything wrong with this board just something new to try.

I have too much hardware and not enough time to test it. lol Look at my current collection of paperweights in the included pics.

Everything is for sale except for the msi boards and the amd chips.

The only thing that I have opened was the 975EE and I only ran that thing for 3 weeks before I boxed it back up. Kinda pointless to have that chip when i'm not WC it.


----------



## 00Smurf

Been a while since I checked this thread. Looks like everyone is getting good results still. I'm considering going to the rampage III. Not that there is anything wrong with this board just something new to try.

I have too much hardware and not enough time to test it. lol Look at my current collection of paperweights in the included pics.

Everything is for sale except for the msi boards and the amd chips.

The only thing that I have opened was the 975EE and I only ran that thing for 3 weeks before I boxed it back up. Kinda pointless to have that chip when i'm not WC it.


----------



## kckyle

so many boxes, whats that? i see a gtx 480 !


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Anyone tried a new 0808 bios?


About to - You tried it yet mate?


----------



## novokaine

Is there a way to change the speed of my Chassis fans in the BIOS to make them work at 100% at all times, or change it in windows even?


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
so many boxes, whats that? i see a gtx 480 !

yup 2 of em. NOt even opened.


----------



## tomyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


yup 2 of em. NOt even opened.










don't even bother ...


----------



## Abell2000

does anyone have 6 mem module installed and overclocked with no problems? they say in manual that it won't work in triple channel if you oc past 1333mhz, so only 3 modules will work as tri chanel but not all 6... kinda weird but is that true?


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tomyboy*


don't even bother ...










Too much work for two little of a gain. my 5870 x-fire is working flawlessly now. "If it aint broke don't fix it"


----------



## rich121

Great Thread, just what I was looking for!!!!

I almost ordered my rebuild parts list yesterday, but I thought I better do a little more research.

I will be using the computer alot for HD 1080/60P editing, PhotoShop, lots of Gaming, some AutoCad, and the usual net surfing.

Here is what I plan on ordering:

I already have a large Lian Li PC-70 Aluminium server case

Purchasing:

Asus P6X58D-E Motherboard

G. Skill Trident F3-16000CL9T-6GBTD Memory

ASUS EAH5870/2DIS/1GD5/V2 Video Card

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W Power Supply

Pioneer BDR-205BKS Blue-Ray Burner

Intel X25-V SSDSA2MP040G2R5 SSD Drive

Western Digital Caviar Black WD6402AAEX 640GB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb Hard Drive

Windows 7 Pro 64 bit For Builders OEM

That's it so far...

I'm comfortable with everything on the list except for the Memory.

I searched through this thread and others, and it seems the more I search the less comfortable I get about choosing the right memory for this board.

Could I get suggestions on what the best memory would be?

Thanks, and again, great thread.... I can't wait to start to contributing to it!!

Rick


----------



## ChrisB17

Damn I came into my first issue today. The board doesn't want to come out of sleep mode. I am sad.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rich121*


Great Thread, just what I was looking for!!!!

I almost ordered my rebuild parts list yesterday, but I thought I better do a little more research.

I will be using the computer alot for HD 1080/60P editing, PhotoShop, lots of Gaming, some AutoCad, and the usual net surfing.

Here is what I plan on ordering:

I already have a large Lian Li PC-70 Aluminium server case

Purchasing:

Asus P6X58D-E Motherboard

G. Skill Trident F3-16000CL9T-6GBTD Memory

ASUS EAH5870/2DIS/1GD5/V2 Video Card

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W Power Supply

Pioneer BDR-205BKS Blue-Ray Burner

Intel X25-V SSDSA2MP040G2R5 SSD Drive

Western Digital Caviar Black WD6402AAEX 640GB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb Hard Drive

Windows 7 Pro 64 bit For Builders OEM

That's it so far...

I'm comfortable with everything on the list except for the Memory.

I searched through this thread and others, and it seems the more I search the less comfortable I get about choosing the right memory for this board.

Could I get suggestions on what the best memory would be?

Thanks, and again, great thread.... I can't wait to start to contributing to it!!

Rick


i got that ram, have no problems besides a bent cpu socket pin which i had 4GB show







but fixed it, unless you got a unlocked multi cpu your never going to run @ 2000Mhz cuz your going to need 1.4+v on the qpi but im on the new bios and just got a 980X and it runs 2000Mhz on less volts so idk if the E is any better

but i like these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231335

and i think the 5870v2 is out of stock

i would get the msi or xfx xxx 5870 they didnt have any of these when i got mine


----------



## rich121

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
i got that ram, have no problems besides a bent cpu socket pin which i had 4GB show







but fixed it, unless you got a unlocked multi cpu your never going to run @ 2000Mhz cuz your going to need 1.4+v on the qpi but im on the new bios and just got a 980X and it runs 2000Mhz on less volts so idk if the E is any better

but i like these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231335

and i think the 5870v2 is out of stock

i would get the msi or xfx xxx 5870 they didnt have any of these when i got mine









Thanks for the tip on the memory and video cards.

From what I have read, the Asus video card you have is one of the best 5870 cards made, what are you unhappy about with yours?

I thought the point of the DDR3 20000 with the i7 920/930 was to lower the voltage/mega hertz and cas down so as to firm up the timings, thus being able to get more from the CPU?

What is an "unlocked multi cpu"? Do you mean one of the 980 series?

I'm new to the overclocking stuff...so I have lots to learn...

Rick


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rich121* 
Thanks for the tip on the memory and video cards.

I thought the point of the DDR3 20000 with the i7 920/930 was to lower the voltage and cas down so as to firm up the timings, thus being able to get more from the CPU?

What is an "unlocked multi cpu"? Do you mean one of the 980 series?

I'm new to the overclocking stuff...so I have lots to learn...

Rick

cuz how high do you want to oc the cpu ? and are you getting an aftermarket cooler for the cpu ?

cuz the higher you oc the cpu then more volts your going to need on the qpi to get the mem at 2000Mhz but 2000Mhz cas 9 vs 1600 cas 9 theres not much difference that i saw

i ran my 920 at 4.2GHz tryed 1600Mhz and 2000Mhz wasnt worth the extra volts to get 2000Mhz stable

unlock multi are the i7-975,980X

do you know which cpu you want 920 or 930 ?


----------



## rich121

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
cuz how high do you want to oc the cpu ? and are you getting an aftermarket cooler for the cpu ?

cuz the higher you oc the cpu then more volts your going to need on the qpi to get the mem at 2000Mhz but 2000Mhz cas 9 vs 1600 cas 9 theres not much difference that i saw

i ran my 920 at 4.2GHz tryed 1600Mhz and 2000Mhz wasnt worth the extra volts to get 2000Mhz stable

unlock multi are the i7-975,980X

do you know which cpu you want 920 or 930 ?

Would like to overclock to around 4 GHz, I will get an aftermarket fan type cooler.
It's my understanding with the i7 920/930 that the advantage of purchasing 2000Mhz cas 9 memory, is that by lowering the Mhz to 1600 level, you lower the memory voltage and the memory cas timings (say from 9 to 7 or 6) and tighten them up, which will allow more performance from the CPU.

I thought about getting the i7 930, but, it seems the 920 is the better overclocker.. what do you think?

Rick


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rich121*


Would like to overclock to around 4 GHz, I will get an aftermarket fan type cooler.
It's my understanding with the i7 920/930 that the advantage of purchasing 2000Mhz cas 9 memory, is that by lowering the Mhz to 1600 level, you lower the memory voltage and the memory cas timings (say from 9 to 7 or 6) and tighten them up, which will allow more performance from the CPU.

I thought about getting the i7 930, but, it seems the 920 is the better overclocker.. what do you think?

Rick


on the mem it wouldnt matter cuz the ones i linked you where cas 7 1600Mhz which can run higher im sure

i would say the 920 cuz from what i seen when ppl oc there 930 they cant use the 22 multi and use the 21 which the 920 works fine on also my 920 did 4.2 at 1.312v and it needs a new home









i tryed 4GHz but forgot the volts was in the low 1.2Xv range


----------



## TheSwami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rich121*


Would like to overclock to around 4 GHz, I will get an aftermarket fan type cooler.
It's my understanding with the i7 920/930 that the advantage of purchasing 2000Mhz cas 9 memory, is that by lowering the Mhz to 1600 level, you lower the memory voltage and the memory cas timings (say from 9 to 7 or 6) and tighten them up, which will allow more performance from the CPU.

I thought about getting the i7 930, but, it seems the 920 is the better overclocker.. what do you think?

Rick


i would completely agree with all of the above.

i bought 8-8-8-24 Patriot 2000MHz Viper memory and by running it at 1600 i got it down to 6-6-5-16. In my testing, which I confirmed with a few members here a while back, I gained virtually nothing from running looser timings at 2000MHz except that it required much more voltage and looser timings to run it. In my research I didn't see a lot of review sites showing that running at 2000 vs 1600 (and the required looser timings/more volts) was gaining much of anything either. I could do it, but for me it's not much more reasonable than OCing my 920 to 4.3 and using the huge leap of extra volts to go that last yard.

Personally I think your chances of acquiring a better overclocker are much better with the 920s. I haven't seen/had as much success with random 930s in getting to 4.2 without too high voltage requirements. That's just opinion though, no factual backing...


----------



## kckyle

the 930 is still in it's first batch. so you can definitely count on a revision coming out later on. the 920 however already had a revision. plus it's cheaper.


----------



## wontonforevuh

I'm creating an i7 930 desktop using this mobo. I plan I using 6gb 1600mhz ram. Are there any incompatibilities that I should check or be aware of. I have heard of bios problems that might affect this mobo.


----------



## Kitarist

Now that new AMD cpus are out i'm kinda thinking what to get


----------



## AcidMax

NewEgg has P6X58D-E on sale today for $189.99 with free shipping.
Promo code: EMCYRNV26


----------



## lux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rich121*


I thought about getting the i7 930, but, it seems the 920 is the better overclocker.. what do you think?
Rick


I have noticed the 930's so far appear to need more volts for the same OC as the 920's at least from what's been posted here and from my own experience. There have been a couple 920's that seem to need more volts also but since the 920's are less expensive, worst case scenerio you have to up the volts a little bit but spend less money for it. Either way your getting the same OC.

Agree with Swami and Dom on the memorytimings/OC. I saw little gain, at least not enough to warrant the extra volts and stress.

If your gonna air cool the CPU like myself I also found little reason to go over 3.8G OC. The Jump in volts past that were not worth the added heat and stress to go to 4.0 or 4.2. Especially since, on my system at least, the difference in the 3DMark06 score between 3.8 and 4.2 was 1900 and the temp difference was 20c. At 3.8G/1451mhz 8-8-8-24 memory my max CPU Core temp with my Noctua was 67c under Linx & Prime95.


----------



## paco1

Hi guys ,,,, I only need a stable OC around 3.2 or 3.4 for my daily use ..any advice or settings ? thank you


----------



## daskog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wontonforevuh*


I'm creating an i7 930 desktop using this mobo. I plan I using 6gb 1600mhz ram. Are there any incompatibilities that I should check or be aware of. I have heard of bios problems that might affect this mobo.


This Mother Board has problem all over the place with ram!

From the bottom of my hearth i will not recommend this board in its current state!

I am stuck with a board that even the shop i bought it from wont recognize that there is something wrong with!

Be sure to buy it somewhere with a return policy of some sort!

Check out the Asus forum and look for your self.


----------



## ubernewhacks

Just grabbed one off Newegg. I'll tell you guys what I think when it's here and my computer is assembled. I hate motherboard DOA's, if that happens I might hate the board xD


----------



## kckyle

i haven't had a problem with the kingston hyperX 2000mhz 6gb kit i brought from tigerdirect. defective ram slots are pretty common with all mobo makers, not just asus, surely you won't mind calling up asus for a quick rma.


----------



## Kitarist

Yea this also happened with earlier boards


----------



## 00Smurf

Make sure your using the correct ram slots. And quality Ram Always helps. I've used 8 different Corsair Dominator kits in this motherboard and haven;t ahd a problem with any of them. I'm using the Dominator GT 2000's right now.


----------



## lux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paco1*


Hi guys ,,,, I only need a stable OC around 3.2 or 3.4 for my daily use ..any advice or settings ? thank you


You can use Xmisery's 3.6 settings on page 1. I tried them and was able to use these for my 930 to achieve a stable OC. Temps were nice and cool with air cooling.


----------



## Nurn

Finally got to the end of this long (but very informative) thread. Thanks to xmisery for making Overclocking such a simple thing. I'm running i7 920 at 191 x 21 with 1.208 vcore. I was surprised that it took such a small bump to the voltage to get such a big jump to BCLK.

Question... if I want to enable CPU Offset, with a target vcore of 1.208 at the 21 multiplier (which I already know works just fine), what do I actually use for the offset value? Let's say for example that I input 0.025... how does the math work?


----------



## rich121

I just bought mine at Newegg...Crazy CHEAP!!! with discount only $189!!!!

I ordered 12Gb of G. Skill DDR3 2000 Trident Memory, the XFX 5870 xxx edition video card and a new i7 920 CPU...should be a great combo!

Rick


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nurn*


Finally got to the end of this long (but very informative) thread. Thanks to xmisery for making Overclocking such a simple thing. I'm running i7 920 at 191 x 21 with 1.208 vcore. I was surprised that it took such a small bump to the voltage to get such a big jump to BCLK.

Question... if I want to enable CPU Offset, with a target vcore of 1.208 at the 21 multiplier (which I already know works just fine), what do I actually use for the offset value? Let's say for example that I input 0.025... how does the math work?


u went though all 189 pages? holy crap lol


----------



## brafish

I also finally placed my order in on the P6X58D-E yesterday. I'm taking a chance on the memory and ordered Kingston HyperX T1 Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 Model KHX2000C9AD3T1FK3/6GX. The model number is identical to some memory on the QVL except for the "A" right in the middle of it. I can't find any compatibility information on them but I figured I'd give it a whirl anyway.

Crossing my fingers...


----------



## paco1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lux*


You can use Xmisery's 3.6 settings on page 1. I tried them and was able to use these for my 930 to achieve a stable OC. Temps were nice and cool with air cooling.


I gonna try ...I hope to achieve too ...I did'n try before because the cpu 920(Xmisery) vs 930 (mine)

thank you bud !!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brafish*


I also finally placed my order in on the P6X58D-E yesterday. I'm taking a chance on the memory and ordered Kingston HyperX T1 Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 Model KHX2000C9AD3T1FK3/6GX. The model number is identical to some memory on the QVL except for the "A" right in the middle of it. I can't find any compatibility information on them but I figured I'd give it a whirl anyway.

Crossing my fingers...


that's the one i have. no issue what so ever. i have couple pics of it in the 1st page.


----------



## brafish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


that's the one i have. no issue what so ever. i have couple pics of it in the 1st page.


I'm assuming you have the KHX2000C9D3T1FK3/6GX? The only difference I've been able to find between that and the KHX2000C9*A*D3T1FK3/6GX is that it has some kind of different chips under the heat spreader.

As long as it works!


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daskog*


This Mother Board has problem all over the place with ram!

From the bottom of my hearth i will not recommend this board in its current state!

I am stuck with a board that even the shop i bought it from wont recognize that there is something wrong with!

Be sure to buy it somewhere with a return policy of some sort!

Check out the Asus forum and look for your self.


WHOA - Steady Tiger!!!

Wait a second - I had problems with my P6X58D not recognizing my 12GB of G.SKILL 1600 DDR3 ram that WAS on the board's QVL - right there in the owners handbook.

The ram passed memtest86+ and everyone most people (including ncix tech support and myself plus most people on ocn who got involved) thought it was the board. However G.SKILL tech suggested that it was the RAM (even though it passed memtest86+ - they knew something we don't) so I got some new ram (see sig) and everything is perfect. PERFECT. All detected every time - and I can overclock it too.

The P6X58D is a solid board - not all ram is equal and certainly not all of it should be on the QVL.

(Another way of looking at this is that perhaps the board is fussy and the "faulty" ram might work fine on another board - I didn't test that)

Anyway, my change of ram has proven my board to be 100% solid.

You can search for my threads on the matter if you wish, both here and at the G.SKILL forum (same user name I think). I hope this helps.


----------



## Kitarist

Hm interesting


----------



## paleblue

deleted


----------



## d0rkb0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brafish*


I also finally placed my order in on the P6X58D-E yesterday. I'm taking a chance on the memory and ordered Kingston HyperX T1 Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 Model KHX2000C9AD3T1FK3/6GX. The model number is identical to some memory on the QVL except for the "A" right in the middle of it. I can't find any compatibility information on them but I figured I'd give it a whirl anyway.

Crossing my fingers...


Same kit I have on the premium board. I had 12GB but the board can't handle it @ 2000 so returned 1 kit. When are you putting it in?


----------



## brafish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0rkb0y*


Same kit I have on the premium board. I had 12GB but the board can't handle it @ 2000 so returned 1 kit. When are you putting it in?


All of the main components are due to arrive today... except for the motherboard and memory.









So assuming everything arrives ok by Monday, I should at least have something up and running to start testing components late Monday night.


----------



## kleecomputer

I have OCZ Gold 6 GB of RAM...does anyone know of any issue with this ram with the E borad?

Thanks,


----------



## tarnumf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
WHOA - Steady Tiger!!!

Wait a second - I had problems with my P6X58D not recognizing my 12GB of G.SKILL 1600 DDR3 ram that WAS on the board's QVL - right there in the owners handbook.

The ram passed memtest86+ and everyone most people (including ncix tech support and myself plus most people on ocn who got involved) thought it was the board. However G.SKILL tech suggested that it was the RAM (even though it passed memtest86+ - they knew something we don't) so I got some new ram (see sig) and everything is perfect. PERFECT. All detected every time - and I can overclock it too.

The P6X58D is a solid board - not all ram is equal and certainly not all of it should be on the QVL.

(Another way of looking at this is that perhaps the board is fussy and the "faulty" ram might work fine on another board - I didn't test that)

Anyway, my change of ram has proven my board to be 100% solid.

You can search for my threads on the matter if you wish, both here and at the G.SKILL forum (same user name I think). I hope this helps.

Performance RAM is often tricky. I've had RAM not recognized immediately with older boards, so I'm not blaming MB or RAM to be faulty right away.
First thing: make sure you set right voltage and timings. Next: make sure it inserted right. I've spent like 30 minutes re-inserting and adjusting bios until my P6X58D-E finally recognized all three sticks of 6 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 C8 kit. No issues after that, I've overclocked it moderately with 980x to 4.0 GHz - to keep the beast silent


----------



## nvidiagamer

What ram do you guys recommend for this board? I'd like to stick to DDR 3 1600 of course. I was looking at some ram from G Skill.......no more than 4 GB really. What do you guys suggest? I am purchasing this mobo today, that's why I ask.


----------



## tarnumf

I guess any quality RAM will work just fine on it's rated freq/timings with this quality board







Just don't buy super cheap gray market ram and you'll be good.
Though you most likely will have to buy 6GB as most kits are assuming that people will take advantage of triple-channel.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Oh man, thanks tarnumf!!! I completely forgot about triple-channel. What am I doing lol.....6 GB it is then! I really like the Corsair Dominators and I see a lot of people have them here. I think I'll go with those.


----------



## Edwe

I have problem with my settup, you that have OC'ed can you run Windows WEI whithout a crash?


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edwe* 
I have problem with my settup, you that have OC'ed can you run Windows WEI whithout a crash?

Yes, no crash here, is your overclock stable?


----------



## buffalofloyd

I am having issues using MSI Afterburner and my XFX 5870 card. Whenever AB is enable, whether I am overclocking or not, my card will run run fine for a while then suddenly the voltage will max out at 1.652 or something close to that and also my fan maxes out to 100%. This happens without warning and is quite scary because I wear headphones and sometimes I can't tell until I reach a quiet part in a game and then I hear my fan running at 100%, or my game will just freeze and crash. If I notice it in time before my game crashes I open AB and try to adjust the voltage back down to stock or 1.162 to no avail. It will not budge and I have to restart my computer.

So, two things... has this happened to anyone else? Also, is there another similar program out there that will do the same things as MSI Afterburner, especially the fan profile settings? I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling with no success.

Thanks


----------



## kw59

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*


What ram do you guys recommend for this board? I'd like to stick to DDR 3 1600 of course. I was looking at some ram from G Skill.......no more than 4 GB really. What do you guys suggest? I am purchasing this mobo today, that's why I ask.


I'm running the OCZ gold 1600 MHz on the QVL list. 12 GB. It is running clocked to 1600 MHz and all is great. The price was amazing. There have been issues with some MBs on OCZ ram but from what I've read OCZ seems to work very well with this board. And the price makes it hard to pass up.

FWIW it seems many other higher end ram options are having more issues with the MB than the OCZ gold QVL.

Whatever you choose, I'd try to go with the QVL options.

YYMV.


----------



## Edwe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
Yes, no crash here, is your overclock stable?

No its not stable when running WEI whathever I do.
When using one mem module at a time i found one bad and RMA'ed them.
When using that method I found out that if it passed WEI it passes all the other IBT, Prime95 and so on.

Just got new memory back from RMA and now it seems even worse

Using this

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[19.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[7218MT/s]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.25625]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edwe*


No its not stable when running WEI whathever I do.
When using one mem module at a time i found one bad and RMA'ed them.
When using that method I found out that if it passed WEI it passes all the other IBT, Prime95 and so on.


What were your methods for testing your overclock?


----------



## tomyboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kw59* 
I'm running the OCZ gold 1600 MHz on the QVL list. 12 GB. It is running clocked to 1600 MHz and all is great. The price was amazing. There have been issues with some MBs on OCZ ram but from what I've read OCZ seems to work very well with this board. And the price makes it hard to pass up.
FWIW it seems many other higher end ram options are having more issues with the MB than the OCZ gold QVL.
Whatever you choose, I'd try to go with the QVL options.
YYMV.

Is this the kit you are using ?
http://geizhals.at/a375659.html
I going for Kingston option 2x (2x3GB) on QVL list.
If that would work, I would save a lot of $, compared to 3x4GB kit.......


----------



## Edwe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
What were your methods for testing your overclock?

First I run WEI, if that passes, I run 100 rounds of wery high IBT, if that pass I ran Prime95 over night. Temps is around 50C when finish Prime.

I have got replacement RAM's but now its even worce, just about to try one mem at a time again, all have pass WEI in slot C1 and thats make me confused. Now trying one in A1, after that 2 in A1 and B1


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edwe* 
First I run WEI, if that passes, I run 100 rounds of wery high IBT, if that pass I ran Prime95 over night. Temps is around 50C when finish Prime.

I have got replacement RAM's but now its even worce, just about to try one mem at a time again, all have pass WEI in slot C1 and thats make me confused. Now trying one in A1, after that 2 in A1 and B1

Forget about running WEI for testing a stable overclock. Run Prime95 at least 3 hours, or better yet, run LinX (problem size 25854, Memory 5120). Once your OC is stable, then you can run the WEI.


----------



## Edwe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


Forget about running WEI for testing a stable overclock. Run Prime95 at least 3 hours, or better yet, run LinX (problem size 25854, Memory 5120). Once your OC is stable, then you can run the WEI.


Merlin and all other, dont missunderstand me now I apriciate all your help, but I have found that if WEI pass trogh all other test also passes. I have now tested and found one RAM module that have passed WEI and also passed Linx 3 hour test. However when I tested all 3 modules with a pass on a 3 hour test on Linx they will not pass the WEI test. Once in a while they pass the first WEI test but trying one more they fail (once in a while I reboot after the first ok test and they fail at the next test after a reboot).

I am avare that Windows WEI sucks, but I think its a fast test that if it fail all other test will do the same.


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edwe* 
Merlin and all other, dont missunderstand me now I apriciate all your help, but I have found that if WEI pass trogh all other test also passes. I have now tested and found one RAM module that have passed WEI and also passed Linx 3 hour test. However when I tested all 3 modules with a pass on a 3 hour test on Linx they will not pass the WEI test. Once in a while they pass the first WEI test but trying one more they fail (once in a while I reboot after the first ok test and they fail at the next test after a reboot).

I am avare that Windows WEI sucks, but I think its a fast test that if it fail all other test will do the same.

Have you tried running MemTest?


----------



## paleblue

Is anyone successfully using wake-on-lan with their P6X58D Premium?


----------



## tarnumf

Guys, what are your North Bridge temps? 
My MB gets like 50-55C, is it OK?


----------



## Edwe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
Have you tried running MemTest?

No not yet as I just has got new memory modules.
Guess Il have to....


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


WHOA - Steady Tiger!!!

Wait a second - I had problems with my P6X58D not recognizing my 12GB of G.SKILL 1600 DDR3 ram that WAS on the board's QVL - right there in the owners handbook.

The ram passed memtest86+ and everyone most people (including ncix tech support and myself plus most people on ocn who got involved) thought it was the board. However G.SKILL tech suggested that it was the RAM (even though it passed memtest86+ - they knew something we don't) so I got some new ram (see sig) and everything is perfect. PERFECT. All detected every time - and I can overclock it too.

The P6X58D is a solid board - not all ram is equal and certainly not all of it should be on the QVL.

(Another way of looking at this is that perhaps the board is fussy and the "faulty" ram might work fine on another board - I didn't test that)

Anyway, my change of ram has proven my board to be 100% solid.

You can search for my threads on the matter if you wish, both here and at the G.SKILL forum (same user name I think). I hope this helps.


Remember with Intel 1366 the memory controller (IMC) is now on the CPU die and therefore out of the hands of the motherboard. I think it's safe to say that 6GB configurations are the most common or our platform but there are those like yourself that choose to go 12GB. I had some memory problems a while back and found a lot of information that supported the idea that six sticks were a lot trickier to run than three. Corsair has yet to find an i7 920 that will run 12GB of their top Dominator GT kit at rated spec while 6GB worked fine.

You could try upping the IMC voltage and/or begin sacrificing timings and speed to make certain it's not the IMC that's holding you back.

Also check the QVL to see if the system has been qualified with that memory populating all DIMM slots.

For those shopping for memory for this board I'd just like to add that I've been very happy with my Patriot Viper 1600 C8 so far.


----------



## PN-

Hi all,

am new to OC'ing and have used xmisery's (thx mate) template as a base and got 4001 stable. I ran prime for 2 hours, seems ok so far but temp's a little high I think, idle 43 - 79 full load. I set my core at 1.264,DRAM Bus Voltage 1.56 and QPI/DRAM at 1.23750. What should I do to reduce the CPU's temperature ? and also, I think the stock ram is 7-7-7-20 but CPU-Z is showing as 9-9-9-24 for some reason ?

how do I at least bring it to 7-7-7-20 or even better can someone guide me to make it tighter before I run prime for 24 hours ?

Cheers.


----------



## kw59

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomyboy* 
Is this the kit you are using ?
http://geizhals.at/a375659.html
I going for Kingston option 2x (2x3GB) on QVL list.
If that would work, I would save a lot of $, compared to 3x4GB kit.......









That's it, the OCZ3G1600LV6GK.


----------



## novokaine

So rumor has it, this board doesn't run SLI correctly, I own this board + 1 gtx 470, thinking about getting a second.

However somewhere in this thread i read that the first PCI express slot is 16x, then anything else u put in the other slots are 8x.

Is this true? because im thinking of getting another 470. but not if its going to run slower than it should


----------



## kckyle

it's not true. you can run 16x16x1 or 16x8x8


----------



## Moonshadow

Would that leave the usb3/sata6 still working? Or would you have to disable them? If you ran it 16x16x1?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonshadow* 
Would that leave the usb3/sata6 still working? Or would you have to disable them? If you ran it 16x16x1?

that is with the sata 6 and usb 3 working. the only time sata 6 and usb 3 will hog the lanes is when they are being fully optimized. and nothing out there can fully optimize them just yet. you got a least a good year or so before they coming out with devices fast enough to make them hog the lanes.


----------



## wontonforevuh

Add me to the list. Just bought a Premium for $250.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wontonforevuh* 
Add me to the list. Just bought a Premium for $250.

any overclocking achievement while i'm at it?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonshadow* 
Would that leave the usb3/sata6 still working? Or would you have to disable them? If you ran it 16x16x1?

also the p6x58d have 36 lane instead of 32.


----------



## wontonforevuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
any overclocking achievement while i'm at it?

I haven't built it yet. I'm still in the process of obtaining all the parts.


----------



## Edwe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edwe*


Merlin and all other, dont missunderstand me now I apriciate all your help, but I have found that if WEI pass trogh all other test also passes. I have now tested and found one RAM module that have passed WEI and also passed Linx 3 hour test. However when I tested all 3 modules with a pass on a 3 hour test on Linx they will not pass the WEI test. Once in a while they pass the first WEI test but trying one more they fail (once in a while I reboot after the first ok test and they fail at the next test after a reboot).

I am avare that Windows WEI sucks, but I think its a fast test that if it fail all other test will do the same.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


Have you tried running MemTest?


I have now tested the same module as above, wich now not pass WEI








9,5H with memtest, no errors... Been strugling with this new built for over 3 weeks now, have reseated CPU before


----------



## maverickpk

Seems like you are hell bent on getting WEI to work. I wouldn't worry about WEI that much unless you are after showing your numbers to someone to drive home a point








If all the other stability testing tools are reporting fine while OC'ed, spending weeks on getting WEI to work is a moot point IMHO.

Just my $0.02. But to each his own.


----------



## PN-

Hi all,

am new to OC'ing and have used xmisery's (thx mate) template as a base and got 4001 stable. I ran prime for 2 hours, seems ok so far but temp's a little high I think, idle 43 - 79 full load. I set my core at 1.264,DRAM Bus Voltage 1.56 and QPI/DRAM at 1.23750. What should I do to reduce the CPU's temperature ? and also, I think the stock ram is 7-7-7-20 2T but the CPU-Z memory tab is showing as DRAM Frequency 763.6mhz 9-9-9-24 1T for some reason ? Ram is Corsair Dorminator GT CMT6GX3M3A1600C7.

how do I at least bring it to 7-7-7-20 or even better can someone guide me to make it tighter before I run prime for 24 hours ?

Could anyone chime in ?
Cheers.


----------



## Edwe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maverickpk* 
Seems like you are hell bent on getting WEI to work. I wouldn't worry about WEI that much unless you are after showing your numbers to someone to drive home a point








If all the other stability testing tools are reporting fine while OC'ed, spending weeks on getting WEI to work is a moot point IMHO.

Just my $0.02. But to each his own.

Well WEI is just a faster way do get it to a crash, the crashes also happens when regular surfing with IE browser. I dont care at all about WEI, I just want the system stable. Just tried another video card, same chip (5450) though. Have new RAM so I'l guess now have to RMA the board or CPU or both if they let me.


----------



## Reactions

Is it true that this board does not run 16x/16x crossfire? Which mobo do you recommend for Crossfire 5870s?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Guys, the board runs with x16 x16 in sli and cf just fine. At least I can verify that in the original premium version. There is an option in the BIOS to select for x16 x16 operation. I have run SLI with two GTX 285's no problem.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reactions*


Is it true that this board does not run 16x/16x crossfire? Which mobo do you recommend for Crossfire 5870s?


lol i just answered that question 2 pages ago.


----------



## tarnumf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edwe*


Well WEI is just a faster way do get it to a crash, the crashes also happens when regular surfing with IE browser. I dont care at all about WEI, I just want the system stable. Just tried another video card, same chip (5450) though. Have new RAM so I'l guess now have to RMA the board or CPU or both if they let me.


From your settings on p.191 I would suggest following changes:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[19.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[7218MT/s] << Auto

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.25625] << 1.4-1.45
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80] << 1.9
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875] << 1.4
IOH Voltage............................[1.14] << 1.3
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20] << 1.3
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64] << 1.66
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV] << Auto
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps] << Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]


----------



## Edwe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarnumf* 
From your settings on p.191 I would suggest following changes:

Hmm pretty high those settings.

Well tried them and screen flickering strange some times befoore boot, windows crash before login, tried 10 times


----------



## tarnumf

have you be able to test stable in default setup - with no OC or tweakingat all? if not, then RMA the board first...


----------



## Explodo

I'm hoping to find a little help here. I'm really an OC-noob. I just built up an i7-980x system on the p6x95D Premium board. I'm running the Kingston KHX2000C9ADT3T1K3/6GX kit. I'd really like to run the RAM at the 2000 speed, but I seem to have issues with getting it to do so. If I set the tuner to XMS it bumps the QPI/DRAM voltage up to 1.7, which makes me a bit nervous. I've read bad things about doing that. Setting that down to a blue level voltage with the DRAM voltage at 1.64 just made it so it wouldn't POST. If the CPU should happen to get a bit faster whilst overclocking the RAM, I certainly wouldn't mind a bit. I'm just using the box cooler at this time, but I have a Noctua U12DX-1366 cooler I could use also.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Edwe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tarnumf*


have you be able to test stable in default setup - with no OC or tweakingat all? if not, then RMA the board first...


Hehe, after that testing the system wont boot at all @ 3.8Mhz.
Now running @ 3.61..

And now, the system arnt stable at all with default setting.
Mutch moore stable with the 3.61 or 3.8 OC setting.

Gonna RMA the board and hoppefully also the CPU


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Explodo*


I'm hoping to find a little help here. I'm really an OC-noob. I just built up an i7-980x system on the p6x95D Premium board. I'm running the Kingston KHX2000C9ADT3T1K3/6GX kit. I'd really like to run the RAM at the 2000 speed, but I seem to have issues with getting it to do so. If I set the tuner to XMS it bumps the QPI/DRAM voltage up to 1.7, which makes me a bit nervous. I've read bad things about doing that. Setting that down to a blue level voltage with the DRAM voltage at 1.64 just made it so it wouldn't POST. If the CPU should happen to get a bit faster whilst overclocking the RAM, I certainly wouldn't mind a bit. I'm just using the box cooler at this time, but I have a Noctua U12DX-1366 cooler I could use also.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I have the same issues with this board and my Team Xtreem's(TX36144M2000HC9TC) , doesnt post at 2000Mhz 9-9-9-24-2N 1.65v.







, they are working fine at 1691Mhz 6-8-6-20-1N though.

Any one have an idea why it can post at those speeds?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Explodo*


I'm hoping to find a little help here. I'm really an OC-noob. I just built up an i7-980x system on the p6x95D Premium board. I'm running the Kingston KHX2000C9ADT3T1K3/6GX kit. I'd really like to run the RAM at the 2000 speed, but I seem to have issues with getting it to do so. If I set the tuner to XMS it bumps the QPI/DRAM voltage up to 1.7, which makes me a bit nervous. I've read bad things about doing that. Setting that down to a blue level voltage with the DRAM voltage at 1.64 just made it so it wouldn't POST. If the CPU should happen to get a bit faster whilst overclocking the RAM, I certainly wouldn't mind a bit. I'm just using the box cooler at this time, but I have a Noctua U12DX-1366 cooler I could use also.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


def switch to the noctua. as for ram. you'll get a very loose frequency when doing it at 2000mhz. go with 1600mhz with tighter timing. which will yield better overall results.


----------



## tarnumf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Edwe* 
Hehe, after that testing the system wont boot at all @ 3.8Mhz.
Now running @ 3.61..

And now, the system arnt stable at all with default setting.
Mutch moore stable with the 3.61 or 3.8 OC setting.

Gonna RMA the board and hoppefully also the CPU

that is quite strange...







either faulty board or we're missing something on the picture..


----------



## Gormak

Chalk me up...










max temp [email protected] volt.

I7-930

FPO/Batch for those wondering: 3951A817


----------



## paco1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gormak* 
Chalk me up...

max temp [email protected] volt.

I7-930

FPO/Batch for those wondering: 3951A817

damn buddy ..your temps looks so good !!


----------



## zamdam

I need some serious help with my Crossfire set up.. It keeps bsod.

I have a Sapphire t5870 and a XFX 5870, they are both reference cards.

I also installed a Asus Xonar DX today. I diabled the onboard sound to make sure that wasnt it.

I have uninstalled all ati software and drivers and booted into safe mode and used Driver Sweeper to clean all other entries that are not cleared with add/remove.

If I pull out the XFX card it doesnt bsod. Does it matter which Crossfire bridge I use, either the inner or outer one right? Ive tried using both dvi ports and the hdmi port.

I need some help please.. Am I missing something?

Thanks in advance

Edit: Also, my power supply should be enough for these right? I think the minimum for two 5870's is 650 or 700. The psu im using is listed in my sig.

One card is watercooled and the other is not. I just got the XFX today and im waiting to get the waterblock for it.


----------



## PN-

Mine is doing 80's across while prime95, re-seated the Noctua twice, using the line in the middle technique. will try re-seating the HS again. lowering or upping the v-core yields same temps


----------



## Nurn

zamdam, do you have problems with both cards installed, and crossfire disabled in CCC?

Also, do you have two 6 pin power connectors running to each card?

Your PSU should be able to handle the loads.

You've confirmed that the Sapphire works in single card config. Did you try the XFX in single card config?


----------



## XizzE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gormak*


Chalk me up...










max temp [email protected] volt.

I7-930

FPO/Batch for those wondering: 3951A817


did u use xmisery's settings ?


----------



## Gormak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XizzE*


did u use xmisery's settings ?


As a starting point yes.

The initial 4ghz w/o hyperthreading template failed burn test almost strait away.

I began increasing vcore and qpi in steady increments untill burn test passed.

It was the 3rd or 4th tweak that nailed it. Infact the 2nd attempt was just a .01 increase in both voltages and got to 18th pass of burn before failing. So i knew i was close.

My voltages may not be optimal, as whenever i encountered an error, i increased both voltage values. Its entirely possible i could have gotten it stable by just increasing 1 of the 2 voltages at a time and gotten a better result.

Im sure i could probably go higher, just unsure i really need to atm. This thing was so fast without the overclock.... it simply screams with it.

I genuinely never expected to see such a performance difference going from a Q9550 (at 3.4ghz) to the 930 would feel so miuch faster. You look at all the benchmarks, and the numbers dont do it justice.


----------



## regles

Hey everyone,
I'm new to the world of overclocking so I might ask some stupid things. I was thinking of buy the Asus P6X58D-E with a i7 930. This might have been answered earlier in the thread but can some one post the bios setting that have been used to overclock the 930 to about 4 Ghz. Hopefully Gormak will post his because it is exactly what I'm looking for. Will the temps be too high if im using the corsair h50? Lastly, would it be a bad idea to put the settings exactly like someone elses who has it already stable at 4 Ghz?

Thanks


----------



## kckyle

the 930 is similar to the 920 in terms of overclocking, you can pretty much follow xmisery's guide on the first page.


----------



## rdkone

I recently installed this MBd, 6gig hi end 1600 spd corsair ram and a 6 core gulftown... running W7 Ultimate and multiple Linuxes... Utilizing a Thermalright TRUE extreme (lapped) w / push pull config... I easily reached 4.4G, but have now at 4.3Ghz, 1.375v(bios) and sundry other cpu V tweeks... With the 32nm die, cpu temps are great, 30's idle, 65'ish running Pi test programs (6*100% core loads) and or vid encoding... Others are right that the sound is very satisfactory... I hated that Analog Devices? got out of motherboard sound chips, but this particular Realtek sounds great to me w / 200W Logitech 2.1 setup...
Did have freezing / BSOD issues, but related to too low cpu v utilized and of all things W7 didn't like the taste of [email protected] AV ...

Off topic but helpful : I read a great way to troubleshoot Windows...
1) msconfig from run line, 2) selective boot selected, 3) under services tab click hide all MS serv's, 3) alternate turning on / off diff services to chk for trouble, reboot until prob gone... Is how I discovered my AntiVir dilemma...


----------



## Gormak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


the 930 is similar to the 920 in terms of overclocking, you can pretty much follow xmisery's guide on the first page.


Yep, this is what i did.

Theres alot of variables/logistics that will mean you may not get the same effects for your build. But its gonna be damn close.

It diddnt take me long at all to get a stable 4gig stable setup, using Xmisery's templates.

If and when things fail, that doesnt mean it'll never work. Start bumping Vcore and QPI voltages upward in small increments (i did this in 0.01 volt increments) until stable.

Having read most of this thread, its quite apparent that the 930 does as others have said need a little more juice, as a general rule.

Quote:



Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.26250]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.24375]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## tomyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdkone*


I recently installed this MBd, 6gig hi end 1600 spd corsair ram and a 6 core gulftown... running W7 Ultimate and multiple Linuxes... Utilizing a Thermalright TRUE extreme (lapped) w / push pull config... I easily reached 4.4G, but have now at 4.3Ghz, 1.375v(bios)


Hi

I see you are using new 980x.
Could you please, pretty please post your setup for overclocking, much appreciated.








I expect my components in about 10 days, so I could have some suggestion how to overclock the beast.
I choose Asus E version.


----------



## boy_lah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gormak*


As a starting point yes.

The initial 4ghz w/o hyperthreading template failed burn test almost strait away.

I began increasing vcore and qpi in steady increments untill burn test passed.

It was the 3rd or 4th tweak that nailed it.


Similar experience here with my P6X58D-E (not Premium) and 930. Using Xmisery's template (refer page 1 of THIS thread), I manage to reach 3.8Ghz stable with no template changes. With Xmisery's 4Ghz template, I had to bump up my vCore and QPI 2-3 times (increments as per BIOS's jumps). Now I've got it stable, I'll see how far I can take those volts back DOWN and remain stable - but using increments less than the BIOS jumps.

Quote:



Im sure i could probably go higher, just unsure i really need to atm. This thing was so fast without the overclock.... it simply screams with it.


Agreed. I'll probably take it back down to 3.8Ghz as my everyday setting. The temps are lovely at that level...no higher than 60 on my Megahalems + 1x Akasa Apache Black fan.

Quote:



Having read most of this thread, its quite apparent that the 930 does as others have said need a little more juice, as a general rule.


Interesting...I didn't reliase that.

My current 4Ghz vCore about 1.244 and qpi 1.23 and I'm hitting 70-75'c peak (not fully stable - testing ongoing). It's fine but I would love to bring it down to mid to high 60's instead if possible. That's my aim anyhow.


----------



## brafish

Now that I have a system that's up and running, you can count me in as an owner. I'll be working on getting up to 4.0 this weekend.

















_motherboard installed_

More pics up in the worklog including the Prolimatech Armageddon if anyone is interested.


----------



## kckyle

post more pics plz!


----------



## boy_lah

Some pix of my buid...I need to recable but otherwise it's done.


----------



## krescent

anyone having trouble getting their P6X58D-E mobo to line up properly??

The rear IO shield has this shiny-wrapped foam padding on the back that's preventing me from lining up the standoffs(I may be super new to this, but should it be removed?? old PC doesnt have one..). I have already tried bending the tabs on the shield and the one on the PS/2 ports slightly as well, but still nothing.

anyone know what I'm talking about? have advice?


----------



## tarnumf

it's little be tight when aligning P6X58D-E mobo, but nothing special really. I place back-panel in case opening, then half-tighten lower left screw in, then push board in place and half-tighten upper-right screw. Then all other screws go in their places and then final tightening for all of them, do not go over the top, feeling that you "nailed" it just enough, it's not a plumbing work to apply extra strength.


----------



## krescent

When the lower left screw is aligned, none of the other screws are. the closest standoff near it is maybe lined up a little less than half way, is that normal? should I just screw down that one slightly, then line up the others?

EDIT: Tried to line up the lower left, screwed in half way, but the upper right doesnt line up all the way without a decent amount of force---nothing I'd want to screw down.

This is my first build, not sure how much force is OK

EDIT: *USING A PC-K62, forgot to mention, duh.* Seems as though it would fit without that foam pad---is it necessary?


----------



## tarnumf

well, in my case, after lower left screw, the upper right was like 0.5-0.7 inch from it's stand. That took me fair amount of force to get it in place. The feeling should be like you pushing some tight spring, not like you breaking through something.


----------



## krescent

hmm...well considering google has nothing and I know lot of people use this case/mobo combo i'll push it

guess i'm just paranoid eheh


----------



## tarnumf

Any board can take a lot force if applied along it's plane. It's the bending that can kill it relatively easy. And me being paranoid, you're mounting it in right case and to stands, not just that sheet of metal? I've seen couple boards to be screwed without stands and then smoked to death.


----------



## boy_lah

Same here, mine was rather poor fit compared to my previous build using asus' p7p55-e.
Some patience, some gentle FIRM force and slowly screwing things down strategically got me there reasonably ok in the end. But still a bit 'off'.


----------



## kckyle

i dont remember using any standing, then again i think my case already came with these features


----------



## XMegan

what temperature is recommended for the P6X58D prem board??
in my system stock settings no oc or smt i get between 39-43c
its summer over here btw... is that ok ?


----------



## kckyle

yeah that's normal. you could try reseat the heatsink for better temp but that's the temp i'm getting atm.


----------



## WZ3r0

Does anyone here use the integrated sound card on this board and has 5.1 speakers working properly on Windows 7 without having to do speaker fill?

and does anyone know if doing sli/crossfire with one card in the blue slot (x16) and one in the white (x8) will reduce performance? since there isnt enough space to place 2 5850's in both blue slots


----------



## kckyle

does anyone know any special difference the 2nd gigabyte Ethernet port makes? i'm trying to google it but no results.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WZ3r0*


Does anyone here use the integrated sound card on this board and has 5.1 speakers working properly on Windows 7 without having to do speaker fill?

and does anyone know if doing sli/crossfire with one card in the blue slot (x16) and one in the white (x8) will reduce performance? since there isnt enough space to place 2 5850's in both blue slots


There's not enough room for two 5850's? I just ordered my 2nd 5870 for crossfire under the impression this board will fit both cards in the blue slots just fine albeit a bit tight. I plan to run them 16x16 but from some review I read on here recently, or maybe it was another site, the drop in performance may be 5% or less using 8x. Same article or review stated that even if you ran a 5870 using 1x the performance decrease is only 25%... make of that what you will. So, basically I wouldn't worry about it. If anyone knows better...


----------



## WZ3r0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
There's not enough room for two 5850's? I just ordered my 2nd 5870 for crossfire under the impression this board will fit both cards in the blue slots just fine albeit a bit tight. I plan to run them 16x16 but from some review I read on here recently, or maybe it was another site, the drop in performance may be 5% or less using 8x. Same article or review stated that even if you ran a 5870 using 1x the performance decrease is only 25%... make of that what you will. So, basically I wouldn't worry about it. If anyone knows better...

That's good to hear...I actually have not tried running crossfire but from what it looks like another will not fit. if someone has actually done this id be amazed


----------



## brafish

I've got two 5870s installed in the blue slots just fine. The Sapphire VaporXs even have power connectors on the rear of the card and it's not a problem. I do recommend plugging in the cables ahead of installation however, depending on your case.


----------



## Killam0n

Ok well im glad someone answered that question, It looks like 2 dual slot cards will fit in blue slots, just really barley- As long as you have fresh air flow blowing at the two cards even close together i think they would be alright for heat. In my case i ran into the issue of hard drives VS. video cards... if i try to stuff another dual slot card in my case i think i will have to drop a HDD







On another note, I have been led to believe these motherboards are PCI Express limited, the sata6gb and usb3.0 steals bandwidth from PCIeXpress.. If you run dual cards however like it has been pointed out the performance hit isnt much to lose sleep over- even with everything enabled.


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
does anyone know any special difference the 2nd gigabyte Ethernet port makes? i'm trying to google it but no results.

I heard that it supports tag team mode for serious network loads/better latency.. What you could possibly run over your network to strain 2x 1000mb/s ethernet connections is beyond me. I am running just fine off the one. -Internet connections alone will NEVER EVER come close to taxing even one of these. If your running a server farm in house however... maybe opt for two.


----------



## WZ3r0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


the sata6gb and usb3.0 steals bandwidth from PCIeXpress.. If you run dual cards however like it has been pointed out the performance hit isnt much to lose sleep over- even with everything enabled.


iv read this somewhere else before was well..


----------



## DOM.

my xfire run before i sent the asus back


----------



## Killam0n

Dom why did you send your mobo back??? Also, were you able to run both cards in the blue slots???


----------



## protogen

What are everyone's thoughts on a sensible overclocking speed for the i7 930 when your system is running 24/7.

I've no previous experience with overclocking so have no idea how it affects CPU life span (or anything else for that matter).

I don't do any gaming. My new i7 930, now overclocked to 4.0GHz, is set to be my new VM server. I'll be running Solaris x64 as the Host OS with a few VirtualBox VMs (both Windows and Solaris as Guest OS).

I need to get at least 5 years of life from this system (current server, P4 @ 3.2GHz, has lasted me 5.5 years).

Is 4.0GHz ok?
Is 4.2GHz sensible (as long as I keep it cool enough)?
Or would 3.8GHz be a safer bet to ensure I get 5 years?


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *protogen*


Is 4.0GHz ok?
Is 4.2GHz sensible (as long as I keep it cool enough)?
Or would 3.8GHz be a safer bet to ensure I get 5 years?


I would consider that your enemy will be dust, if your OC'd system gets plugged up- this happens to all air cooled stuff every so often (especially if its running 24x7) It will get really hot and either- under clock or degrade processor silicon

Dust+heat+OC=
















I would test the system out on 3.8 and see if more OC is really needed- load it up and stress it with whatever your typical heavy load is going to be. These processors are stupid fast.


----------



## WZ3r0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


I would consider that your enemy will be dust, if your OC'd system gets plugged up- this happens to all air cooled stuff every so often (especially if its running 24x7) It will get really hot and either- under clock or degrade processor silicon

Dust+heat+OC=
















I would test the system out on 3.8 and see if more OC is really needed- load it up and stress it with whatever your typical heavy load is going to be. These processors are stupid fast.


^ what he said


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killam0n* 
Dom why did you send your mobo back??? Also, were you able to run both cards in the blue slots???

no the Asus v2 5870

yes i ran them both in the blue slots why ?


----------



## azianai

just upgraded from the P6T Deluxe V2 to the P6X58D-E last night.
Only running a modest 3.6 on my C0 i7 920 for the summer days, everything was smooth as butter.


----------



## Nurn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WZ3r0* 
Does anyone here use the integrated sound card on this board and has 5.1 speakers working properly on Windows 7 without having to do speaker fill?

Yes, I use the on-board sound with my 5.1 setup. Did you install the latest RealTek Audio Drivers and utility

Version 6.0.1.6037/5.10.0.60 Description Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.6037 for Windows 32/64bit Vista & 32/64bit 7.(WHQL) Realtek Audio Driver V5.10.0.6037 for Windows 32/64bit XP.(WHQL)
Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.6037 for Windows 32/64bit Vista & 32/64bit 7.(WHQL) Realtek Audio Driver V5.10.0.6037 for Windows 32/64bit XP.(WHQL)
File Size 92.38 (MBytes) 2010/02/11 update.

Available from

http://support.asus.com/download/Dow...Language=en-us

You open up the RealTek console, and chose your setup (e.g. 5.1) and a bunch of other options (equalizer, speaker spacing, room environment, etc).


----------



## WZ3r0

^ im pretty sure i did..ill check when i get home..i had the same problem in my old setup with onboard realtek+win 7. Alot of people on other forums were having similar issues and recommended a dedicated sound card. so i ended up getting one..but i sent it for rma


----------



## buffalofloyd

I have to say that I really like the onboard sound. So much so that I don't think I'll even bother buying a dedicated sound card. One thing I haven't been able to test is the the sound from my 5870 video card through HDMI? Anybody know how that sound is?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


I have to say that I really like the onboard sound. So much so that I don't think I'll even bother buying a dedicated sound card. One thing I haven't been able to test is the the sound from my 5870 video card through HDMI? Anybody know how that sound is?


it sounded like watching tv


----------



## kckyle

i'm waiting for the asus xonar pcie 1.0 to go on sale somewhere. until then it's onboard for me


----------



## techjesse

Asus P6X58D Premium, i7 930 Gotta love this board







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1124962


----------



## DullBoi

Sign me to your humble clubs please


----------



## techjesse

I like the Performance


----------



## techjesse

Gaming is GREAT!


----------



## techjesse

WOW


----------



## techjesse

One More















Like I say, Goota Love this Board


----------



## oldhag

im having an issue with premium=back panel usb ports 2+3 are tranferring very slow data.usb configuration in bios has correct settings.any other suggestion.personally i think i must install again windows 7+drivers .


----------



## kckyle

welcome to the thread dullboi and techjesse.









@oldhag. i concur, try reinstalling the usb drivers.


----------



## zamdam

Nurn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> zamdam, do you have problems with both cards installed, and crossfire disabled in CCC?
> 
> 
> no problems with xfire disabled
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you have two 6 pin power connectors running to each card?
> 
> 
> of course
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Your PSU should be able to handle the loads.
> 
> 
> it should..
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You've confirmed that the Sapphire works in single card config. Did you try the XFX in single card config?
> 
> 
> yes, both cards work independently.


----------



## krescent

i tried getting a 'vid' using the instructions here and got 1.264 via CPU-z...

using an i7 930. is that....high? seems like it....

i MAY not have had ALL my power options disabled----could that be it?

EDIT: I guess it may not matter, because by setting vcore to 1.265 in bios I was able to get to a 185 multi without increasing vcore at all. Actually now that's starting to make sense--that 1.264 was probably very generous, and is why I can't get to 191 without 1.3vcore...

any input?


----------



## techjesse

kckyle, Thanks


----------



## krescent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *techjesse* 
kckyle, Thanks









no way jesse!! does that pass linx/prime???


----------



## techjesse

Yep! Nice Chip uh


----------



## protogen

Same voltage as techjesse.

Passed:
- P95 x 24 hours
- IBT x 10 passes
- LinX x 50 passes

Gotta love this chip.


----------



## techjesse

Check out my temps


----------



## buffalofloyd

Maybe someone here has advice for me regarding overclocking my x-fire setup with MSI Afterburner. I didn't have any problems with using one card and overclocking but now I am having some issues. To start, I have "enable unofficial overclocking" set to 1 in the .cfg file as I did before. I am also using a G15 keyboard with the monitoring enabled in the LCD display so I can see my temps, voltages, clocks and such.

My 1st GPU when idle is running at .949v 157/300MHz...
My 2nd GPU is running idle at .949v 850/1200MHz...

Any particular reason my 2nd GPU while idle is not running at 157/300MHz as well? This is the same whether I have synchronization enable or not. My top card seems to run about 8 degrees hotter than the lower card which I am sure is to be expected, no?

If I try to adjust the voltage manually on either card or increase the core or memory and then try to apply it, my computer freezes and I have to manually reboot and I get a notice of a BSOD after rebooting. Sometimes it will just go to a BSOD sayaing "MACHINE_CHECK_EXEMPTION" or something similar. Again, this is the same with synchronization enabled or disabled.

Both my video cards are identical makes and models. I have a feeling overclocking both card at the same time is difficult and they probably need to be adjusted individually but I can seem to do either in Afterburner. I just wonder if anyone out there has had a similar experience or a solution.

Thanks


----------



## Zudeo

Hey guys. So i've been creeping on the site for a while and this thread has convinced me to go Intel over AMD and also get this board so I figured I might as well subscribe. I'm new to OC.net, and i'll get some pics up of my new-ish build on the weekend.

Cheers!


----------



## krescent

Do you guys have like, two post screens?

one showing the asus stuff, and another one right after that labeled Marvell 88SE91xx?

it's kind of annoying...can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## techjesse

Go into the BIOS and disable it under "Onboard Devices Configuration" in Advanced Chipset Setting and it will boot faster for ya


----------



## krescent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *techjesse*


Go into the BIOS and disable it under "Onboard Devices Configuration" in Advanced Chipset Setting and it will boot faster for ya


I have no RAIDs set up. I have the storage configuration on the first page set to AHCI. Will I lose anything by disabling the 9128 controller(i.e. is it only used for RAID?)? What's the difference between that and the 'storage configuration' on the first page?


----------



## kckyle

two post screens? like the post screen flash twice? yeah whenever i'm on the sata 3 boot it happens, but when connected to sata 6 it only flash once.

just noticed this is the thread's 2010 reply


----------



## burt p.

I've got the E version of this board running an i7-930 with 6GB of this RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145286

How do I tell what speed the RAM is running in bios? Everything just says auto. How do I set it to 1600 & 7-8-7-20 @ 1.65? I'm a noob this is my first time building a computer.


----------



## MedRed

OK...

I'm new to the overclocking thing. I'd like to get my cpu to 4.0 ghz and my RAM to its specified 2000 mhz. Can anyone recommend me comprehensive settings to help get me there?

Hardware:

Code:


Code:


CPU: Intel I7 930 Batch #3001A786
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate
Motherboard:ASUS P6X58D Premium
Memory: 6GB (3x 2GB) Patriot PC2000MHz PV236G2000LLK
Video Card: ATI Radeon 5870 (would like to overclock at some point as well)
CPU Waterblock: Swiftech Apogee XT

I asked this question on another site, but it seems there are a lot more people with this board here.

P.S. - My Build: Ice Ice Baby! AKA the Companion Cube


----------



## rattlerskin

Can someone give me an idea of what my stock settings in the BIOS should be for running 1600 mhz corsair dominator sticks (TR3X6G1600C8D)? I just got the computer put together tonight and I am still new to the performance domain, so I am just looking for stock settings so I can get on track. Also, I am running an i7 930 D0, if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## darith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MedRed*


OK...

P.S. - My Build: Ice Ice Baby! AKA the Companion Cube











That's one of the sickest builds I've ever seen by far MedRed! Looks like something out of a movie!

Here's some threads for OC'ing the 930 on the P6X58D:

Check out lindyhopper's post
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...hread-136.html

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MedRed* 
OK...

I'm new to the overclocking thing. I'd like to get my cpu to 4.0 ghz and my RAM to its specified 2000 mhz. Can anyone recommend me comprehensive settings to help get me there?

Hardware:

Code:



Code:


CPU: Intel I7 930 Batch #3001A786
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate
Motherboard:ASUS P6X58D Premium
Memory: 6GB (3x 2GB) Patriot PC2000MHz PV236G2000LLK
Video Card: ATI Radeon 5870 (would like to overclock at some point as well)
CPU Waterblock: Swiftech Apogee XT

I asked this question on another site, but it seems there are a lot more people with this board here.

P.S. - My Build: Ice Ice Baby! AKA the Companion Cube




























YOUR NEW TO OVERCLOCKING??! WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THEN LOL

seriously that makes our rig look like last night's forgotten desserts. how many loops are you running with.

as for oc, alot of people just followed xmisery's setting on the 1st page. using that as base and fine tune it from there. cheers. and awesome rig!


----------



## MedRed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darith*


That's one of the sickest builds I've ever seen by far MedRed! Looks like something out of a movie!

Here's some threads for OC'ing the 930 on the P6X58D:

Check out lindyhopper's post
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...hread-136.html

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


Thanks for the compliments and the links!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


YOUR NEW TO OVERCLOCKING??! WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THEN LOL

seriously that makes our rig look like last night's forgotten desserts. how many loops are you running with.

as for oc, alot of people just followed xmisery's setting on the 1st page. using that as base and fine tune it from there. cheers. and awesome rig!


lol. I'm not new to building computers, but I've never had a motherboard before that was able to overclock. Thank you for the compliment. I'm only running one loop . I hope it's enough cooling.

On another note... can anyone tell me where to find the setting that shuts down the computer if the CPU Fan stops running?


----------



## MedRed

Another question, How come the board won't let me set DRAM Bus voltage to 1.65. My RAM says it requires it to run at 2000mhz. If I type 1.65 it immediately jumps to 1.66 and gives me the warning about running over 1.65


----------



## boy_lah

darith - I have no idea what setup this is, but beautiful!


----------



## Sh0

haha very cool guys...

just recently purchased my p6x58d premium with a core i7 930
FPO/BATCH #3951A723

if anyone has any information on this batch... itll be much appreciated....

awesome club with awesome folks


----------



## Faraz

I'm going to be overclocking for the first time. I'm wondering about the 8x memory multiplier though ... I'm not seeing any option for that in the BIOS. I don't know if mine is set to 6 or 8 or what.


----------



## lemo

Just ordered the -E board and this memory:

*GSkill PI+ Turbulence F3-12800CL6T2-12GBPIS*

Anybody running this stuff?


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MedRed*


OK...

I'm new to the overclocking thing. I'd like to get my cpu to 4.0 ghz and my RAM to its specified 2000 mhz. Can anyone recommend me comprehensive settings to help get me there?

...

P.S. - My Build: Ice Ice Baby! AKA the Companion Cube










...


Please, please, link us to a build log or something! I would REALLY like to know more about your system!

Nice sleeving job, among other things, too, by the way!

-J


----------



## Rurki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemo*


Just ordered the -E board and this memory:

*GSkill PI+ Turbulence F3-12800CL6T2-12GBPIS*

Anybody running this stuff?


I'm running this set and so far they are stable. I haven't fine tuned the memory just yet, but able to hit 4.0 with my i7-930 on this board and memory easily.

Word of warning:

The memory and fan are tall, all 6 slots filled meant I had to forgo installing a second 120mm fan on my megahalems.

Backed the overclock to 3.8 at 1.184V, stable and running cool.


----------



## MedRed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JimmyMo*


Please, please, link us to a build log or something! I would REALLY like to know more about your system!

Nice sleeving job, among other things, too, by the way!

-J


Thank you very much! Here's a link to my build http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...-ice-baby.html

Unfortunately I was off to the races with building, so I didn't detail as much as I should have.

On another note... I'm having the darndest time getting this things stable at 4.2 ghz with hyperthreading.

I've gotten really close to passing linx (18 passes) I'm super stable to play TF2 and L4d2 without any hiccups. I took a sneak peak at the xmp profile for my RAM to run 2000 MHz and it's SUPER high.

It's wanting a CPU Voltage: 1.35, QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.60, and DRAM Bus Voltage:1.66 for a stock 2.8 Ghz setting

All but the CPU Voltage are showing up in DANGER red. How high is too high?


----------



## kckyle

well you are on water so.....high as possible til you can't post?


----------



## MedRed

I am finally stable in Prime, IBT, Linx, and OCCT... but Holy Crap am I running HOT! Getting my 930 to 4.2 Ghz RAM and RAM to 2000 MHz was a huge pain.

I'm idling around 40 and hit 81 degrees Celsius while testing.

I ran about 10 degrees cooler with a slightly unstable setup that had me around 1.35 CPU Voltage and 1.29 QPI/DRAM Core Voltage (made it through 18 passes of linx and was fine for gaming), but my RAM was running at half speed.

Ambient temperature is 76.3 degrees Fahrenheit (24.6 degrees Celsius)
Reservoir temps reached 84.1 degrees Fahrenheit (28.9 degrees Celsius)
Reservoir temps Idle 80.3 degrees Fahrenheit (26.8 degrees Celsius)

Here are my settings:

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech...........[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3 - 2005 MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[AUTO]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[AUTO]

CPU Voltage Control....................[MANUAL]
CPU Voltage............................[1.40000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.61250]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[AUTO]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[AUTO]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

1st Information: 8-8-8-24-7-98-15-9-28-0
DRAM CAS# Latency......................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[24 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[Auto]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[Auto]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

2nd Information: 2N-59-60-62
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[2N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[Auto]

3rd Information: 7-7-19-9-9-9-7-6-4-7-7-4
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[Auto]

Should I be concerned with damage at all? Is there anything(s) I should mess with to reduce power consumption?

The Benchies... View image for the ability to magnify larger. My screen resolution is 2560 x 1600.


----------



## tarnumf

*MedRed*, would you please tell how to generate that neat BIOS settings report as in your post?


----------



## MedRed

Hey tarnumf... I just used someone else's template and typed in the values on another computer while my bios was open. if you quote my post, you can copy it and edit the values.


----------



## DOM.

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage to high i would just run the mem at 1600 cas7


----------



## MedRed

where should I try to get the qpi/dram core voltage to? I really want to run the memory at 2000 since that's what it's capable of.


----------



## kckyle

to be honest when i set my ram to 2000mhz the timing was way to loose, and the extra voltage was just unnecessary, you're better off going with 1600mhz with tighter timing.


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rattlerskin* 
Can someone give me an idea of what my stock settings in the BIOS should be for running 1600 mhz corsair dominator sticks (TR3X6G1600C8D)? I just got the computer put together tonight and I am still new to the performance domain, so I am just looking for stock settings so I can get on track. Also, I am running an i7 930 D0, if that helps. Thanks.

Change the bclk till you have a choice to change the ram to 1600.. For instance, if you change you bclk to 200 and your multi to 20, that will give you a choice to select 1600mhz on your ram..


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MedRed* 
I am finally stable in Prime, IBT, Linx, and OCCT... but Holy Crap am I running HOT! Getting my 930 to 4.2 Ghz RAM and RAM to 2000 MHz was a huge pain.

I'm idling around 40 and hit 81 degrees Celsius while testing.

I ran about 10 degrees cooler with a slightly unstable setup that had me around 1.35 CPU Voltage and 1.29 QPI/DRAM Core Voltage (made it through 18 passes of linx and was fine for gaming), but my RAM was running at half speed.

Ambient temperature is 76.3 degrees Fahrenheit (24.6 degrees Celsius)
Reservoir temps reached 84.1 degrees Fahrenheit (28.9 degrees Celsius)
Reservoir temps Idle 80.3 degrees Fahrenheit (26.8 degrees Celsius)

Here are my settings:

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech...........[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3 - 2005 MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[AUTO]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[AUTO]

CPU Voltage Control....................[MANUAL]
CPU Voltage............................[1.40000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.61250]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[AUTO]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[AUTO]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

1st Information: 8-8-8-24-7-98-15-9-28-0
DRAM CAS# Latency......................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[24 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[Auto]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[Auto]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

2nd Information: 2N-59-60-62
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[2N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[Auto]

3rd Information: 7-7-19-9-9-9-7-6-4-7-7-4
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[Auto]

Should I be concerned with damage at all? Is there anything(s) I should mess with to reduce power consumption?

The Benchies... View image for the ability to magnify larger. My screen resolution is 2560 x 1600.









That is pretty warm..


----------



## noctuary

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
to be honest when i set my ram to 2000mhz the timing was way to loose, and the extra voltage was just unnecessary, you're better off going with 1600mhz with tighter timing.

Interesting. I am expecting to get my new system tomorrow from Newegg, and have been reading this thread in depth for a few days. Inbound is an ASUS P6X58D-E with a Core i7-930 with the G-Skill Trident 6GB DDR3-2000 kit.

As posted in this review of my memory, it showed overall that 9-9-9 @ 2000 was faster than [email protected] This was tested on a non-OC'd processor, which I know isn't the case when pushing for higher proc speeds.

A couple questions for the nice community on here:

1. I know the 930 runs a bit hotter than the 920. For a near "always on" setup, would 3.8GHz fair the proc a bit better?

2. The review above shows tighter timings @ 1600 being below looser timings @ 2000, yet I have also read about people having problems with DDR3-2000 due to I believe the QPI being pushed too hard for the proc or the voltage requiring a large increase to get the 2000. What's the best solution to this?

Any suggestions you have would be great, I'm sort of up in the air with the 3.8GHz/4GHz and the memory timings. Thanks again!

-noc


----------



## PowaHungry

Would this mobo be okay for me. I like the features on it but i have no intentions of overclocking. I have just said screw it with the prices, now just want to keep under $2000. I want to fit 2 5870s, use an i7 930, use 12gb of corsair ddr3 1600mhz memory ,and all of it be able to go into a antec 902 case. Any suggestion would be nice


----------



## Sh0

Hey can any of you guys answer this....

My p6x58d premium has been amazing thus far.. and has been working really well for me. 
I am currently running in a dual channel configuration with corsair dhx (2x2gb) memory (which is on the QVL list). But apparently in my task manager it seems as if my memory is only being mapped at 4087 instead of 4096....its not that big of an issue...but is this normal/typical?

thanks


----------



## tarnumf

*Sh0*, some ram could be used by RAID controller on the board.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowaHungry* 
Would this mobo be okay for me. I like the features on it but i have no intentions of overclocking. I have just said screw it with the prices, now just want to keep under $2000. I want to fit 2 5870s, use an i7 930, use 12gb of corsair ddr3 1600mhz memory ,and all of it be able to go into a antec 902 case. Any suggestion would be nice

I have the Premium, two 5870's, a i7 920, and 12gb Corsair RAM at 1600MHz and everything is humming along overclocked at 4.20GHz. I think this mobo will be just fine for you!


----------



## quentin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MedRed* 
I am finally stable in Prime, IBT, Linx, and OCCT... but Holy Crap am I running HOT! Getting my 930 to 4.2 Ghz RAM and RAM to 2000 MHz was a huge pain.

I'm idling around 40 and hit 81 degrees Celsius while testing.

I ran about 10 degrees cooler with a slightly unstable setup that had me around 1.35 CPU Voltage and 1.29 QPI/DRAM Core Voltage (made it through 18 passes of linx and was fine for gaming), but my RAM was running at half speed.

Ambient temperature is 76.3 degrees Fahrenheit (24.6 degrees Celsius)
Reservoir temps reached 84.1 degrees Fahrenheit (28.9 degrees Celsius)
Reservoir temps Idle 80.3 degrees Fahrenheit (26.8 degrees Celsius)

Here are my settings:

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech...........[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3 - 2005 MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[AUTO]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[AUTO]

CPU Voltage Control....................[MANUAL]
CPU Voltage............................[1.40000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.61250]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[AUTO]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[AUTO]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

1st Information: 8-8-8-24-7-98-15-9-28-0
DRAM CAS# Latency......................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[24 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[Auto]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[Auto]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

2nd Information: 2N-59-60-62
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[2N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[Auto]

3rd Information: 7-7-19-9-9-9-7-6-4-7-7-4
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[Auto]

Should I be concerned with damage at all? Is there anything(s) I should mess with to reduce power consumption?

The Benchies... View image for the ability to magnify larger. My screen resolution is 2560 x 1600.









Let me just say that's a very cool color scheme. I wish I had the stones to sleeve all those wires. Is the build open like that 24/7? What about dust?

*Your QPI is too high. Lower that now, you are wayyy too high. 1.35 should be the max.
*
Anyway. For your settings, you can get a higher overclock from 1.4 volts than just 4.2ghz. You have a choice, you can either start lowering your CPU voltage until your BSOD, or you can raise your blck until you BSOD. If you have HT on, you will start hitting a "wall" with your blck at 205. Unless you start pumping alot more voltage into your chip, you won't hop over it. With HT off, the wall is at around 215-220

After about 4.3, you're going to weant to look into upping your PLL to 1.88, your DRAM voltage to about 1.66 to run it at it's rated speeds, and up your IOH and ICH to 1.2 and 1.3 respectively. Also, upping your PCIE voltage just a wee bit (101-103) helps stabilize overclocks for some reason.


----------



## Sh0

OH really... the marvel controller or the ich10R ( or both)?

because im running A sata 2 Harddisc

thanks for quick reply


----------



## Goodluck

I have a small question about this motherboard. I noticed that on the top of the motherboard for the first picture, for the EATX12V, that there is a block cover on it. Does this need to be removed to expose all 8 pins for connection, or will it work with just 4 pin connections?

EDIT: Sorry about this post, it took several tries, but Google search was able to find something similar to what I was asking for. http://www.overclock.net/8670235-post996.html


----------



## spamination

bump.

i have this board and LOVE IT!!!


----------



## jrac86

Love this board - I'll post some pics soon.

So I know it's been asked before, but I am new to OC and wanted to hear some people's opinions on this. What is considered to be the same temperatures during a prime95 stress?
When I go for 4Ghz, my prime95 temps seem to max at 79/80, but for the most part they hover around 74-78... Do you guys think this is okay or should I go back to 3.8 Ghz?


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quentin* 
Let me just say that's a very cool color scheme. I wish I had the stones to sleeve all those wires. Is the build open like that 24/7? What about dust?

*Your QPI is too high. Lower that now, you are wayyy too high. 1.35 should be the max.
*
Anyway. For your settings, you can get a higher overclock from 1.4 volts than just 4.2ghz. You have a choice, you can either start lowering your CPU voltage until your BSOD, or you can raise your blck until you BSOD. If you have HT on, you will start hitting a "wall" with your blck at 205. Unless you start pumping alot more voltage into your chip, you won't hop over it. With HT off, the wall is at around 215-220

After about 4.3, you're going to weant to look into upping your PLL to 1.88, your DRAM voltage to about 1.66 to run it at it's rated speeds, and up your IOH and ICH to 1.2 and 1.3 respectively. Also, upping your PCIE voltage just a wee bit (101-103) helps stabilize overclocks for some reason.

I am out of town for the week, so I have to wait until this weekend to fiddle. I did turn the PC off before I left. The case is open all the time. I have found open cases to get LESS dusty than closed ones that don't use filters. As long as you have airflow across the board, the dust doesn't settle very easily. A closed case traps dust in it and the dust accumulates.

Hitting it with some compressed air a couple of times a year will knock the dust off and everything is easily accessible.


----------



## holty

Count me in guys. Set up the new machine this weekend. Pics to follow.


----------



## Sast

Originally I was going to get the rampage III extreme, but with the very very limited stock in the UK,. i've been looking for alternatives.

Now it's your time to sell this board to me, why should I get this board over anything else?


----------



## brafish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sast*


Originally I was going to get the rampage III extreme, but with the very very limited stock in the UK,. i've been looking for alternatives.

Now it's your time to sell this board to me, why should I get this board over anything else?










I think there's 200+ pages of reasons.









The main reasons off the top of my head are overclockability, stability and "future" features like USB 3.0 and SATA III.


----------



## burt p.

Oops. I had the QPI votage set to 1.65v for a few minutes until I came back and read the last few pages of this thread. Put that back to auto and set the ram core voltage to 1.64. Hopefully thats the right variable this time. XMP profile for this Corsair RAM did not let me reach desktop: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145286
I manually put in 7 8 7 @ 1600 in bios with 1.64v and it seems to work now. But CPUZ lists my FSB : DRAM ratio as 2:12. Is it supposed to be like that? This is my first time building a computer so I don't know what the hell I'm doing.
heres a screenshot of CPUZ before with everything at auto and after I tried to set it manually to the RAM's specs. Anything look off?


----------



## Zudeo

Last week I finally cave in and bought an Intel i7 930, P6X58D-E and Mushkin 998659's. Used some of my old stuff too of course. This week? borrowed the gf's camera. lol.

P.S. -- I have NO clue how to use this camera.


----------



## Myrlin

Awesome pics guys!

I wonder why Asus doesn't list the P6x58D-E model on their USA website?

http://usa.asus.com/ProductGroup2.as...yCKlQ4oSEtSu5m


----------



## Zudeo

I dunno, it never made sense to me. I dont even bother with their US site anymore. Hell, I dont even use the Canadian one. I just go to Global. At least that one works 60% of the time.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zudeo* 
I dunno, it never made sense to me. I dont even bother with their US site anymore. Hell, I dont even use the Canadian one. I just go to Global. At least that one works 60% of the time.

ha, they don't update their site half the time. when the p6x58d premium version came out back at thanks giving the asus site didn't have anything on it til January.


----------



## noctuary

well the puter is built with the -E and the 930. i am able to post at 4.2ghz (with low voltage) and at 2000mhz on my g-skill tridents, but i can't get stable on the proc end while running at these ram speeds.

qpi is 1.35v
mem is 1.66 (since you cant do 1.65 on -e?)
proc is 1.3

mem is [email protected]

any help?


----------



## tomyboy

Processor arrived, just waiting for P6X58*E* and ram.










I would really aprishiate, if someone could post a stable bios setup for 980x at 4.0 or more.

Thanks


----------



## luke997

Guys, I couldn't resist EK blocks so I've decided to put the board under water - yeah I know I don't need cause it runs cool to but it's for looks and more fun.
Like they say, if it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing









The worklog is here if anyone is interested. 
It's basically one huge loop with CPU, MB, 2x480 and 2 pumps in serial.

Watercooling worklog

This weekend I'll be mounting MB blocks and by early June I shall be finished.


----------



## tarnumf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomyboy* 
I would really aprishiate, if someone could post a stable bios setup for 980x at 4.0 or more.

Thanks

Congrats on new cpu!

4.4 stable and check the rest of that thread.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tomyboy*


Processor arrived, just waiting for P6X58*E* and ram.










I would really aprishiate, if someone could post a stable bios setup for 980x at 4.0 or more.

Thanks


i saw couple guys here using the 980x. think 00smirf is one of them,


----------



## Zudeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tomyboy*


Processor arrived, just waiting for P6X58*E* and ram.










I would really aprishiate, if someone could post a stable bios setup for 980x at 4.0 or more.

Thanks


Hey tomyboy,

I'm curious... how the hell do you (and others on this forum) get your pics looking so awesome. I was using a Canon PowerShot SD1200IS and I couldn't get the damned thing to take as good as pics as yours.

http://www.overclock.net/9393844-post2050.html

That's an example.

Any tips?


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zudeo* 
Any tips?

There are plenty of great photographers here but I can point you in the right direction. You can start with turning off the flash









1st step I would say is to control in the how much and how light gets onto the photo (exposure)

With the PCs, flash usually does not give best effects so you have to get more light by other means:
a) Wider aperture (simply put less zoom)
b) Slower shutter speed ( I assume there is some control of this in your camera)
c) ISO sensitivity
d) External lights, photobox, etc.

So pick a right time and place when/where you have plenty of light rather than some dark spot under the desk in the middle of the night








Go as wide as you can with zoom, get your camera on the tripod (of course you can improvise by placing it on a stack of books or anything really), set the long shutter speed (for example start with 1/30 and go down to 1/3) ,shoot, compare and you'll get the idea.

You could also increase the ISO sensitivity but usually with non DSLR anything above 400 will give you some form of noise so unless you have no choice I wouldn't go there.

If you're not using tripod and you're camera is light, to avoid moving it (and thus avoid blurry image) while pressing shutter button you can set some delay.

I think that's it for the start, obviously there is much more to it (depth of field, white balance, etc.) and having more advanced camera where you can manually set more settings - or even DSLR usually helps significantly









Hope that helps a little bit - feel free to ask some more, I'll try to help some more if I can or at least point you into some websites with good guides.

For all the serious photographers here I hope I did not hurt anyone's feelings with this


----------



## Zudeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
So pick a right time and place when/where you have plenty of light rather than some dark spot under the desk in the middle of the night









Damnit. So it wasn't 'in the middle of the night' but at that moment I figured, "Hell, lets use a flash, might as well cause at this point i'm too f***in lazy to put my pc on my desk. ISO 1600? That sounds cool. Let's do it."

I do notice the huge amounts of noise in the photos though. I'll hijack the gf's camera again this weekend and mess around with it. Thanks again for the info though, you've really helped alot! +REP


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zudeo* 
I'll hijack the gf's camera again this weekend and mess around with it. Thanks again for the info though, you've really helped alot! +REP

No problems - glad could help!
Thanks for the rep and have fun taking new pics - it's a nice rig you have


----------



## tomyboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tarnumf*


Congrats on new cpu!

4.4 stable and check the rest of that thread.


Thanks a lot..
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zudeo*


Hey tomyboy,
I'm curious... how the hell do you (and others on this forum) get your pics looking so awesome. I was using a Canon PowerShot SD1200IS and I couldn't get the damned thing to take as good as pics as yours. 
http://www.overclock.net/9393844-post2050.html

That's an example.

Any tips?


Thanks.








This is nothing special, just shoot on auto. 
But the diference is, that I am using pro digital camera Canon EOS 5D Mark II. so the pictures for that price must be great, even on Auto.


----------



## R1_Cowboy

Love this board so far, I picked up almost everything for a new system a couple of weeks ago and thought I would reuse my old case and keep the stock cooling on the cpu but now after spending some time I have realized I need to upgrade my cpu cooling and maybe a new case... I was looking at a Corsair H50 or a Venomous X. From my research so far it looks like if I decide to get the H50 I will need a new case but if I go with the Ven X I might be able to continue to use my case.

Any suggestions on a new case and cooler would be cool

Thanks

I guess I should add that I use this pc mainly for gaming and I am not a hardcore overclocker by any means and dont intend on pushing over 3.8ish and I am planning on adding another gpu for xfire in the fututre


----------



## maverickpk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1_Cowboy* 
Love this board so far, I picked up almost everything for a new system a couple of weeks ago and thought I would reuse my old case and keep the stock cooling on the cpu but now after spending some time I have realized I need to upgrade my cpu cooling and maybe a new case... I was looking at a Corsair H50 or a Venomous X. From my research so far it looks like if I decide to get the H50 I will need a new case but if I go with the Ven X I might be able to continue to use my case.

Any suggestions on a new case and cooler would be cool

Thanks

I guess I should add that I use this pc mainly for gaming and I am not a hardcore overclocker by any means and dont intend on pushing over 3.8ish and I am planning on adding another gpu for xfire in the fututre

The price difference between venomous-x and H50 is negligible. Cooling-wise H50 keeps things about 2-3 degrees cooler than the venomous(provided you have push-pull fans setup on the venomous). Noise wise I think H50 is a little louder because of the rad.

If you go air-cooling with venomous-X, the case that I have (check my sig) is perfecto.


----------



## R1_Cowboy

The FAQ on thermaltakes website shows a max cooler height of 165mm for my current case so I think I might be able to squeeze a venomous X in there ... anyone know what the difference between the Venomous X and the Venomous X-RT is other then the fan? I read a review last night about the Venomous X and it was mentioned that the X likes high airflow, I was thinking about the gentle typhoons in push/pull can anyone comment on the noise from these fans I would buy some Yate loons if I could but none around town here anywhere


----------



## maverickpk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1_Cowboy*


The FAQ on thermaltakes website shows a max cooler height of 165mm for my current case so I think I might be able to squeeze a venomous X in there ... anyone know what the difference between the Venomous X and the Venomous X-RT is other then the fan? I read a review last night about the Venomous X and it was mentioned that the X likes high airflow, I was thinking about the gentle typhoons in push/pull can anyone comment on the noise from these fans I would buy some Yate loons if I could but none around town here anywhere


I got the Zalman F3 blue LED fans on there. Pretty close in performance and noise to the Yates.
Never owned the typhoons so can't comment there.


----------



## ElectroManiac

I decide to get the p6x58d-e with a i7930 and a venomous x with two yates push/pull. I'm still undecide on my ram.

My options are:

corsair dominator

corsair xms3

Patriot Viper II

is any of you using one of this three here?

Wich of this three will you recomend?

will there be enough space betwen the memory heatsink and the cpu fan if I use any of this three?

Thanks!


----------



## MedRed

I'm using the Patriot Viper II RAM. CPU magazine did a RAM comparison using this board in their April Issue

http://www.computerpoweruser.com/edi...=&bJumpTo=True

http://www.computerpoweruser.com/art...ABC92BFD3B2E7A


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1_Cowboy*


Love this board so far, I picked up almost everything for a new system a couple of weeks ago and thought I would reuse my old case and keep the stock cooling on the cpu but now after spending some time I have realized I need to upgrade my cpu cooling and maybe a new case... I was looking at a Corsair H50 or a Venomous X. From my research so far it looks like if I decide to get the H50 I will need a new case but if I go with the Ven X I might be able to continue to use my case.

Any suggestions on a new case and cooler would be cool

Thanks

I guess I should add that I use this pc mainly for gaming and I am not a hardcore overclocker by any means and dont intend on pushing over 3.8ish and I am planning on adding another gpu for xfire in the fututre


there are a number of good cases, do you have a budget?

i would recommend a cooler master 690 II, or any good lian li or corsair 800D if you want to go all out.

cpu cooler i would go with the h50, they all perform the same but the h50 is the least hassle when it comes to cleaning,


----------



## R1_Cowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


there are a number of good cases, do you have a budget?

i would recommend a cooler master 690 II, or any good lian li or corsair 800D if you want to go all out.

cpu cooler i would go with the h50, they all perform the same but the h50 is the least hassle when it comes to cleaning,


The 800D looks nice but I think it would be overkill for me what about the HAF 932 its 1/2 the price of the 800D but looks like a nice case? I am on vacation and if I can convince the store here to ship the case home for free its a toss up between the Antec Nine Hundred II, the HAF 932, and the CM Cosmos S(which is at the top end of my budget)...


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1_Cowboy* 
The 800D looks nice but I think it would be overkill for me what about the HAF 932 its 1/2 the price of the 800D but looks like a nice case? I am on vacation and if I can convince the store here to ship the case home for free its a toss up between the Antec Nine Hundred II, the HAF 932, and the CM Cosmos S(which is at the top end of my budget)...


I have the HAF 932 with my setup and think it's just fine for me. I think it should suit you well, specially for the price.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1_Cowboy*


The 800D looks nice but I think it would be overkill for me what about the HAF 932 its 1/2 the price of the 800D but looks like a nice case? I am on vacation and if I can convince the store here to ship the case home for free its a toss up between the Antec Nine Hundred II, the HAF 932, and the CM Cosmos S(which is at the top end of my budget)...


i personally don't really like the look of it but from the reviews i read the case got excellent air flow.


----------



## holty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*


I decide to get the p6x58d-e with a i7930 and a venomous x with two yates push/pull. I'm still undecide on my ram.

My options are:

corsair dominator

corsair xms3

Patriot Viper II

is any of you using one of this three here?

Wich of this three will you recomend?

will there be enough space betwen the memory heatsink and the cpu fan if I use any of this three?

Thanks!










I'm using that Corsair kit. So far so good, but nothing is overclocked yet. Can't comment on heat-sink spacing since I'm using an H50 though.


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac* 
I decide to get the p6x58d-e with a i7930 and a venomous x with two yates push/pull. I'm still undecide on my ram.

My options are:

corsair dominator

corsair xms3

Patriot Viper II

is any of you using one of this three here?

Wich of this three will you recomend?

will there be enough space betwen the memory heatsink and the cpu fan if I use any of this three?

Thanks!









I'm using the Corsair Dominators (in my sig). Not had any troubles, but if I had it to do over again, I would choose lower latency modules.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Well I can't spend more than that so I can't go for lower latency modules. I'm now betwen the corsair dominator and the patriot viper II


----------



## ElectroManiac

Sorry for double post but you guys were able to run the corsair memory at 1600 with no issues?


----------



## kckyle

my friend has the dominators you speak off and he has it at 1600mhz with 8-8-8 no problem,


----------



## Zudeo

If the Corsairs' are a good price you might as well get those. Although I Heard the G.Skill Pi series were nothing to scoff at.


----------



## techjesse

O the HAF 932 Awesome


----------



## kckyle

good god how noisy is that thing.


----------



## cruiselax

Hey guys, anyone here running the PX58D E with crossfire?

I'm planning on purchasing the the P6X58D E and crossfiring with 2 5850s, would there be enough room in there for an extra soundcard?

How is the spacing? Are there good enough airflow between the cards?


----------



## darith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cruiselax* 
Hey guys, anyone here running the PX58D E with crossfire?

I'm planning on purchasing the the P6X58D E and crossfiring with 2 5850s, would there be enough room in there for an extra soundcard?

How is the spacing? Are there good enough airflow between the cards?

Running crossfire completely covers both PCI slots. Your sound card would have to be pci express x1 (to fit the very top slot or the very bottom slot)


----------



## Zudeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darith* 
Running crossfire completely covers both PCI slots. Your sound card would have to be pci express x1 (to fit the very top slot or the very bottom slot)

+1. It'll set it automatically, but for peace of mind, go into the North Bridge Configuration section of the bios and set the PCI-Express slots to x16 x1. (If you putting the card in the bottom slot.) By doing this it will let your first two cards run at x16/x16 CrossfireX.


----------



## techjesse

I have a fan controller







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811995017


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *techjesse* 
I have a fan controller









Would you mind posting your bios settings. I'd like to use the low voltages you are using. what is your memory running at?

you too protogen.


----------



## ElectroManiac

so I end up getting the dominators


----------



## luke997

Just took out stock cooling and put some EK goodies on


----------



## ElectroManiac

Nice pics luke! Looks hot


----------



## xDelx

Hey MedRed, as requested my BIOS settings

Please check out my WC build in my sig. Would love to hear some comments









My OC with the settings below has only very recently been achieved.
Next up is finding out what voltages I can lower while maintaining the OC. I really want to see the vcore lower

The below setup has passed:
Prime95 18hr
Prime95 Large FFT 18hr
Prime95 Blend 18hr
30 IBT runs on very high setting (4Gb)
CPU Load Temp peak with IBT 72C

*BIOS Settings - Gaming only Rig*
*AI Tweaker*
CPU Multi - 21
Speedstep - Disabled
XtremePhase - Enabled
Bclk - 215
PCIE - 102
DRAM - 1293 6-6-6-18 (Cosair Dom 1600 7-7-7-20 stock)
Uclk - AUTO
QPI Link - AUTO
ASUS 3rd Party UI Priority - ASUS Utility (BIOS 0808)

Vcore - 1.41875
CPU PLL - 1.9
QPI/DRAM Core - 1.375
IOH - 1.2
IOH PCIE - 1.5
ICH - 1.3
ICH PCIE - 1.5
DRAM Bus - 1.66
(Next 6 DRAM settings - all AUTO)
LLC - Enabled
CPU Diff Amp - AUTO
CPU Clock Skew - AUTO
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - AUTO
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled

*Advanced -> CPU Config*
CPU Ratio - 21
C1E - Disabled
Hardware Prefetch - Enabled
Adjacent Cache Prefetch - Enabled
Intel Virtualization - Disabled (atm)
CPU TM - Enabled
Execute Disable Bit - Enabled
Intel HT - Disabled
Active Processor Cores - ALL (duh)
A2OM - Disabled
Speedstep - Disabled
C-STATE - Disabled


----------



## MedRed

Very nice overclock. 4.5Ghz and stable. What are your idle and load temps?


----------



## xDelx

I had load temp in previous post









Load 72C peak with IBT 30 runs on Very High

Idle sits around 32-37C, but sensors aren't very accurate that low down. Ambient is around 20C


----------



## MedRed

I decided to drop to 4.01 GHz w/ HT. I still have my 4.2 GHz profile saved in case I want to use it. I really wanted to drop the power consumption and temps. I'd like to try techjesse's/Protogen's ultra low CPU Voltage clock and xDelx's 4.5 clock. I just moved from a q6600 stock, so this 930 is sublime.

Here are my settings:

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech...........[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3 - 1531 MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[AUTO]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[AUTO]

CPU Voltage Control....................[MANUAL]
CPU Voltage............................[1.29375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.26875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[AUTO]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[AUTO]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

1st Information: 8-8-8-24-7-98-15-9-28-0
DRAM CAS# Latency......................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[8 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[24 DRAM Clock]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[Auto]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[Auto]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

2nd Information: 2N-59-60-62
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[2N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[Auto]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[Auto]

3rd Information: 7-7-19-9-9-9-7-6-4-7-7-4
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[Auto]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[Auto]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[Auto]

More Benchies... I took a little hit in performance, but gained some really low temps... oddly cinebench was using up my processor while just sitting there displaying results.


----------



## xDelx

What are your GPU load temps and fan speeds at 900/1300?

Lowest idle I can get is 33C. I see you are getting 25C, but then I've found my 5850 does always seem to run hotter than most peoples


----------



## krescent

anyone with an 930 getting a ~.1-.2 difference on your BCLK via cpu-z compared to bios?

example, I am getting 190.9 BCLK after setting it to 191 in bios..

I know it doesn't make that much of a difference but I don't see anyone else with cpu-z screens like mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1204212


----------



## MedRed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krescent*


anyone with an 930 getting a ~.1-.2 difference on your BCLK via cpu-z compared to bios?

example, I am getting 190.9 BCLK after setting it to 191 in bios..

I know it doesn't make that much of a difference but I don't see anyone else with cpu-z screens like mine 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1204212


my cpu-z shows the same


----------



## R1_Cowboy

I picked up the Venomous X and 2 Gentle typhoons, the install was a breeze but I have a question about the fans... I used a Y cable to attach both fans to the cpu fan header and removed one of the yellow wire leads but the fans are both running at max rpm all the time temps look great but I was hoping the mb would control the fan speeds but I guess for that to happen I would need a 4 wire fan setup or a fan controller?


----------



## goonar

I am having overclocking problems on my new rig (trying to get my i7 930 to 3.8 GHZ). Help would be extremely appreciated.

Here are my parts.

CPU-Intel i7 930 d0
RAM-G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 @ 9-9-9-24-1N
PSU- XFX 750w
MOBO- p6x58d-e
GPU-Radeon 5850
------------------------------------------------------
My Bios

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[19.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1600MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.35]
IOH Voltage............................[1.2]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto
ICH Voltage............................[1.2]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. My Bios vcore is 1.375. However, according to CPU-z my vocre is 1.35 under when at idle, and 1.3 when loaded. This makes absolutely no sense to me. I set my vcore to 1.375, Why am I not running on that voltage?

2. Prime95 BSODS in 30 minutes on blend, and the Intel Burn Test Crashes at about 10 minutes on maximum settings. My voltages are really high. There has to be enough power to run this.

3. Thankfully, my temps are good. 30 degrees on idle, 65 degrees on load. I am using a $30 Cooler Master 212 with two uprgraded fans. Pretty impressive cooler for the price?

I have exhausted myself trying to find my problem. I really need help. 3.8 GHZ on a i7 930 CPU is not an extreme feet. I know this can be done. I have to missing something. My only guess is that there is something wrong with my RAM timings. However, I do not have the faintest clue on where to start on this problem.


----------



## MedRed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goonar*


I am having overclocking problems on my new rig (trying to get my i7 930 to 3.8 GHZ). Help would be extremely appreciated.

Here are my parts.

1. My Bios vcore is 1.375. However, according to CPU-z my vocre is 1.35 under when at idle, and 1.3 when loaded. This makes absolutely no sense to me. I set my vcore to 1.375, Why am I not running on that voltage?

2. Prime95 BSODS in 30 minutes on blend, and the Intel Burn Test Crashes at about 10 minutes on maximum settings. My voltages are really high. There has to be enough power to run this.

3. Thankfully, my temps are good. 30 degrees on idle, 65 degrees on load. I am using a $30 Cooler Master 212 with two uprgraded fans. Pretty impressive cooler for the price?

I have exhausted myself trying to find my problem. I really need help. 3.8 GHZ on a i7 930 CPU is not an extreme feet. I know this can be done. I have to missing something. My only guess is that there is something wrong with my RAM timings. However, I do not have the faintest clue on where to start on this problem.


Welcome Goonar!

Try using xmisery's i7 920 3.8ghz templates. He has one with hyperthreading and one without hyperthreading in that post. You should be able to use a higher multiplier and lower your bclk, cpu and qpi/dram voltages and possibly get lower temps.

Since you have a 930... you'll have to bump the cpu and qpi/dram voltages a bit from the template. Hope that helps!

here's the link http://www.overclock.net/8440597-post180.html


----------



## goonar

Thanks, I already used his template. I had no luck with it. I am going try switching my blck to 191, and CPU ratio to 21x when i get home from work.

I am still worried about why my voltages are so high, and that I am having no success at these high voltages. I was hoping to get to the 4ghz club, but I am getting this sinking feeling in my stomach that it won't happen.


----------



## MedRed

Try using my last settings as a template. that should get you to 4 Ghz.


----------



## MedRed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDelx*


What are your GPU load temps and fan speeds at 900/1300?

Lowest idle I can get is 33C. I see you are getting 25C, but then I've found my 5850 does always seem to run hotter than most peoples










I just stress tested and hit 36C. I forgot to look at my fan speed. I guess that wouldn't matter too much as my GPU is on water.


----------



## lux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goonar*


Thanks, I already used his template. I had no luck with it. I am going try switching my blck to 191, and CPU ratio to 21x when i get home from work.

I am still worried about why my voltages are so high, and that I am having no success at these high voltages. I was hoping to get to the 4ghz club, but I am getting this sinking feeling in my stomach that it won't happen.


As MedRed said the 930 needs cpu and qpi/dram voltages upped from xmisery's 920 settings. I am currently running the 930 at 3.8 with his settings changing only the CPU voltage to 1.18125 and the QPI/DRAM voltage to 1.22500. Also make sure your DRAM timings are all set to AUTO. Get the CPU OC stable before trying to change your DRAM settings. If my settings don't work try upping them a little, and if they still don't work run memtest.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Hi guys ..

I'm building a new system for my friend and just want to ask..
will a Kingston hyperX ram (tall hs) fit on this board with a prolimatech megahelms or Venom X??

Thanks in advance! _+rep_


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Hi guys ..

I'm building a new system for my friend and just want to ask..
will a Kingston hyperX ram (tall hs) fit on this board with a prolimatech megahelms or Venom X??

Thanks in advance! _+rep_

yeah i have the ram and the heatsink you're talking about, i posted couple pictures of my build on the 1st page.


----------



## Shiggity

Hey guys,

I'm using xmisery's template for the 3.8ghz w/ HT for an i7-930 and I'm testing stability and all.

Right now, I've tested IBT with max ram at 20 passes and it passed fine. But when I run Prime95, it will BSOD at around 10 min.

I realize I may need to bump my vcore and/or qpi a bit at a time, but what do I do about my DRAM timing? Do I keep everything on auto for now until I get my system to pass IBT and Prime95? Or should I put in the mfg timings of 8-8-8-24? How can I tell if my RAM is 1N or 2N?

Thanks.

Specs:
i7-930
ASUS P6X58D-E
Corsair XMS3 4gb CMX4GX3M2A1600C8


----------



## lux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiggity* 
Hey guys,

I'm using xmisery's template for the 3.8ghz w/ HT for an i7-930 and I'm testing stability and all.

Right now, I've tested IBT with max ram at 20 passes and it passed fine. But when I run Prime95, it will BSOD at around 10 min.

I realize I may need to bump my vcore and/or qpi a bit at a time, but what do I do about my DRAM timing? Do I keep everything on auto for now until I get my system to pass IBT and Prime95? Or should I put in the mfg timings of 8-8-8-24? How can I tell if my RAM is 1N or 2N?

Thanks.

Specs:
i7-930
ASUS P6X58D-E
Corsair XMS3 4gb CMX4GX3M2A1600C8

You can try my 3.8 settings to see if that works for you. Everything the same as xmisery's with the 2 adjustments below.

CPU voltage to 1.18125
QPI/DRAM voltage to 1.22500

You should leave your memory timings on AUTO until you get the CPU stable. I have my Corsair memory at 8-8-8-24 1N with the above settings @ 3.8 so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## goonar

Ok. I think I got my i7 930 d0 system stable at 3.8 ghz. I ran intel burn 50 times with 7/8 of my RAM with no problems (I think this is enough). However, it takes a **** load of volts.

I currently have 1.30 volts for my vcore, and 1.26 volts for my qpi. I used xmiserys template. Do I have an awful processor? Everyone else on this board seems to get way less volts then me. Am I doing something wrong? My cpu temp is 65 degrees on a full load.

If anybody has some tips or suggestions I would be tremendously happy. Also, my RAM is currently clocked in at 1450 mhz (it's rated for 1600). I understand that the bclock controls my RAM frequency, but is it possible to get it at its rated speed (like messing with the timings)? The only way I know how to do it would be to increase the bclock to 200, but I think I might need to invest in a liquid cooling system if I want to get to the required voltages.

is it even worth messing with the RAM to get an extra 150mhz?


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

I just wanted to pop in and say a quick thank you to all of you. Picked up this mobo with the i7 930 a few days ago and really just spent a few hours tinkering with it based upon all of your input on this site. Here's where I'm at now. I'll push it higher, but this is my first attempt and it lasted 1hr in Prime95 without error (doing overnight tonight). Again, you all kick ass. I'm gonna push 4.2 this weekend.


----------



## goonar

1 hr in prime 95 won't cut it. You need atleast 12 hours in prime95. If you want a quicker stbility test, try intel burn.


----------



## tarnumf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goonar* 
1 hr in prime 95 won't cut it. You need atleast 12 hours in prime95. If you want a quicker stbility test, try intel burn.

or OCCT


----------



## mgutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Okay, I've done some more testing with this motherboard. For those who want to run their i7 920 D0's @ 3.80GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are my BIOS settings.

*NOTE*: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.

...

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]181[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.16875[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.20000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*NOTE:* If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.

*!!! UPDATE !!! - Users running Intel i7 930 Chips*

Follow the guides above and substitute the settings below.

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.18125[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.22500[/B]]


Followed the 3.8 HT w/ i7 930 changes. STABLE with IntelBurnTest. TOO easy, thanks!! Probably good enough for me. Any higher OC seems little gained for how much voltage is required. I might try lowering the voltage to get closer to the 920 profile.

I'm a little bummed that I purchased the 930 for $10 more and it [might] require more voltage.

UPDATE
---------

Switched to same LinX test with equal problem size and memory. I successfully passed test using the 920 profile above without increasing CPU and QPI/DRAM Core voltages.

4.0 Ghz w/ HT stable using Xmisery i720 settings as-is.

I think I got lucky and got a decent 930 D0 chip.


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goonar* 
1 hr in prime 95 won't cut it. You need atleast 12 hours in prime95. If you want a quicker stbility test, try intel burn.

Just ran an overnight. Got max temps of 74, 73, 67 and 69.


----------



## Sast

Going to be buying the Prem model of this board instead of the R3E!


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Running at idle, I'm noticing that core 1 is always 3-4 degrees higher than the rest (right now = 42, 38, 38, 36). Is this normal? I see it was also the highest peak temp on the overnight Prime95.


----------



## R1_Cowboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goonar*


Ok. I think I got my i7 930 d0 system stable at 3.8 ghz. I ran intel burn 50 times with 7/8 of my RAM with no problems (I think this is enough). However, it takes a **** load of volts.

I currently have 1.30 volts for my vcore, and 1.26 volts for my qpi. I used xmiserys template. Do I have an awful processor? Everyone else on this board seems to get way less volts then me. Am I doing something wrong? My cpu temp is 65 degrees on a full load.

If anybody has some tips or suggestions I would be tremendously happy. Also, my RAM is currently clocked in at 1450 mhz (it's rated for 1600). I understand that the bclock controls my RAM frequency, but is it possible to get it at its rated speed (like messing with the timings)? The only way I know how to do it would be to increase the bclock to 200, but I think I might need to invest in a liquid cooling system if I want to get to the required voltages.

is it even worth messing with the RAM to get an extra 150mhz?


I have a D0 930 and am stable at 3.8 ghz using the suggested settings (CPU voltage to 1.18125 QPI/DRAM voltage to 1.22500) and stable at 4.2 ghz with just a little bit more then the template suggests.... I was wondering about the ram and how to improve in the 1450 mhz @ 3.8 also if someone had a pointer here that would be great ... I have not messed with the timing very much because everytime I do I loose stability









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPT Ethanolic*


Running at idle, I'm noticing that core 1 is always 3-4 degrees higher than the rest (right now = 42, 38, 38, 36). Is this normal? I see it was also the highest peak temp on the overnight Prime95.


I was wondering the same thing with the temps there not even but there within a few degrees, for me it seems the warmer they get the closer the temps get to each other ( 67, 66, 67, 66)


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sast*


Going to be buying the Prem model of this board instead of the R3E!


i recommend the E revision since the prem can't do raid 0 on the sata 6.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPT Ethanolic*


Running at idle, I'm noticing that core 1 is always 3-4 degrees higher than the rest (right now = 42, 38, 38, 36). Is this normal? I see it was also the highest peak temp on the overnight Prime95.


1 or 2 core is always going to be hotter than the others.


----------



## Skylit

Oh gee. It seems I'm having bad luck with i7's and xeons this time around.

Picked up a BNIB 920 from ewiz a few weeks ago for $200 bucks and it was a total voltage whore requiring over 1.34v for 4 ghz. Got my brand new w3530 today and it's also hungry!

Maybe I should of kept my old X58 setup. I do love this board tho


----------



## samuel002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1_Cowboy*


I have a D0 930 and am stable at 3.8 ghz using the suggested settings (CPU voltage to 1.18125 QPI/DRAM voltage to 1.22500) and stable at 4.2 ghz with just a little bit more then the template suggests.... I was wondering about the ram and how to improve in the 1450 mhz @ 3.8 also if someone had a pointer here that would be great ... I have not messed with the timing very much because everytime I do I loose stability









I was wondering the same thing with the temps there not even but there within a few degrees, for me it seems the warmer they get the closer the temps get to each other ( 67, 66, 67, 66)


that's what i'm getting right now at stock.


----------



## kckyle

1.34v?! thats absurd for a 4ghz clock.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


1.34v?! thats absurd for a 4ghz clock.


Bad D0 A batch I take it. LOL Tried both 191x21 and 19x211.

I'm going to test the new Xeon on a friends classy later on today. Hope it's not my board, My previous P6TD V2 ran my old 920 at 4ghz (1.2v solid).


----------



## Atlasprime

This may be the wrong thread for this but i am running p6x58d-e with an antec 1200 case and a megahelem heatsick in a push pull config pounting out the back of my case.

I have 2 120 mm kaze fans absolutely dominating the air out the back to the point where the veritical 200mm fan that is supposed to be taking air out the top of the case seems to run slow. In fact there is so much airflow that paper and whatnot is sucked down regardless of the fan pointing up lol.

I was wondering if i should reverse the fan or perhaps remount the megahelm to blow out the top?

My temps idle are currently 31 31 36 36 on an i7 930 so im not reslly concerned it just seems something is wrong airflow wise and would like kto get it settled before i read this awesome thread for my mobo

Thank you in advance to anyone who leaves their input


----------



## kckyle

na ur fine, these temps are pretty good, if anything try raise the rpm of the 200mm fan on top to match the airflow.


----------



## mgutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atlasprime* 
This may be the wrong thread for this but i am running p6x58d-e with an antec 1200 case and a megahelem heatsick in a push pull config pounting out the back of my case.

I have 2 120 mm kaze fans absolutely dominating the air out the back to the point where the veritical 200mm fan that is supposed to be taking air out the top of the case seems to run slow. In fact there is so much airflow that paper and whatnot is sucked down regardless of the fan pointing up lol.

I was wondering if i should reverse the fan or perhaps remount the megahelm to blow out the top?

My temps idle are currently 31 31 36 36 on an i7 930 so im not reslly concerned it just seems something is wrong airflow wise and would like kto get it settled before i read this awesome thread for my mobo

Thank you in advance to anyone who leaves their input

In my case, HAF 922, which has better air flow (3 x 200mm fans), using a bottom to top airflow was actually worse. The heatsink fan was cooling using the air directly from the graphics card. My idle temps were within a few degrees C of the GPU: 42-46C at idle @ 4Ghz. Using front to back airflow, I'm at: 38-42C. Reseating the heatsink and paste may have helped though.

Also keep in mind, when people post their temps, the ambient or room temperature is a factor. An air conditioned room will have lower idle temperatures than my room (27C/80F). You have much better idle temperatures than I do


----------



## Atlasprime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mgutz* 
In my case, HAF 922, which has better air flow (3 x 200mm fans), using a bottom to top airflow was actually worse. The heatsink fan was cooling using the air directly from the graphics card. My idle temps were within a few degrees C of the GPU: 42-46C at idle @ 4Ghz. Using front to back airflow, I'm at: 38-42C. Reseating the heatsink and paste may have helped though.

Also keep in mind, when people post their temps, the ambient or room temperature is a factor. An air conditioned room will have lower idle temperatures than my room (27C/80F). You have much better idle temperatures than I do









Ishould mention this was at stock speeds but yesterday was in the 90s amibient wise so hrm. Gonna try to hit 4 ghz tonight after work hehe


----------



## SandHammer

Can anyone show me the picture of how they have these connected to the atx12v connection? I am having hard time deciding how these are suppose to go in.


----------



## Cuar

Add me to the list, I have had mine for about a month now and I love it to DEATH!


----------



## dead_buzzard

i think this should help, I was puzzled too.
The latch goes over the clip and the Square plug in the lower right side of the 8 pins
*note, if you are using the cm scout case with the fan on the top you either need to 1: plug it in before you install the mobo or 2: trim some of the fan down... not much but a little bit


----------



## SandHammer

Thank you dead_buzzard


----------



## brafish

Depending on your chassis, I'd recommend getting an extender that you can route through to the back of your tray (if that's possible) so that you can do it just once and not have to worry about it if you have to change your PSU or something else.

Here's where mine goes though a tiny hole in the Lancool K62









Here's the back of my tray, you can see the extender running out of the hole on top and connected to the PSU cable along the back edge.


----------



## SandHammer

I just booted my new build but it freezes randomly (won't even get past installation at random points). I am guessing it's a RAM issue for now.

I have 4 stick of Corsair 2gb cm3x2g1333c9 RAM = 8gb in total.

What changes should I make to the bios to ensure stability? Here is what Corsair Tech recommends. Currently, I am running the memtest on default settings. I will update this post with the result once it's done.

Thank you


----------



## Atlasprime

Hey folks. First round of OC'ing here and its looking... ok...
Im at least able to boot into windows now. Im using Misery's 3.8 as a base.

Current VCore is 1.3
Current QPI/DRAM is 1.275

Getting a 1D stop after only 2 minutes or so :-(

Trying 1.325 Vcore now. Any suggestions. Im also using the 930. seems i shouldve gone with the 920 :-(

Anyone with a 930 and at 4.0 can you hook me up with some bios settings? Would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## SandHammer

Corsair tech support recommends this but I don't know how do I set the setting highlighted in red:

"With 4 modules I would suggest setting the memory frequency at DDR1066 or DDR1333 and set the memory Voltage to 1.7-1.90 Volts and set the NB/MCH/SPP Voltage to +.2Volts"

Where can I find the NB/MCH/SPP voltage setting? Thanks


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atlasprime*


Hey folks. First round of OC'ing here and its looking... ok...
Im at least able to boot into windows now. Im using Misery's 3.8 as a base.

Current VCore is 1.3
Current QPI/DRAM is 1.275

Getting a 1D stop after only 2 minutes or so :-(

Trying 1.325 Vcore now. Any suggestions. Im also using the 930. seems i shouldve gone with the 920 :-(

Anyone with a 930 and at 4.0 can you hook me up with some bios settings? Would be greatly appreciative.


 I followed the directions for 4.01 posted a few pages back. Had to bump the CPU up to 1.288 V to get it stable in Prime 95, but everything else is the same as listed for that OC. Be sure you turn HT off. Hyperthread was killing me on everything over 3.8 and I've seen several benchmarks showing that the extra CPU speed far out performs HT.


----------



## Atlasprime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPT Ethanolic*


I followed the directions for 4.01 posted a few pages back. Had to bump the CPU up to 1.288 V to get it stable in Prime 95, but everything else is the same as listed for that OC. Be sure you turn HT off. Hyperthread was killing me on everything over 3.8 and I've seen several benchmarks showing that the extra CPU speed far out performs HT.


ahhh yes my hyperthreading is still on. Didnt Misery get it stable at 4.0 with hyperthreading on the 920. How are these chips so different?

Anyways ill try that next, doing another shot at prime 95 at 4.0 w/ HT. only 10 minutes in but its better. The only downside is my Vcore is 1.325 but then again my temps idle are about 40 across the board and right now full load looks like 75 73 74 69


----------



## MedRed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atlasprime*


ahhh yes my hyperthreading is still on. Didnt Misery get it stable at 4.0 with hyperthreading on the 920. How are these chips so different?

Anyways ill try that next, doing another shot at prime 95 at 4.0 w/ HT. only 10 minutes in but its better. The only downside is my Vcore is 1.325 but then again my temps idle are about 40 across the board and right now full load looks like 75 73 74 69


I'm stable w/ hyperthreading at 4.0 on a 930


----------



## SandHammer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandHammer* 
Corsair tech support recommends this but I don't know how do I set the setting highlighted in red:

"With 4 modules I would suggest setting the memory frequency at DDR1066 or DDR1333 and set the memory Voltage to 1.7-1.90 Volts and set the NB/MCH/SPP Voltage to +.2Volts"

Where can I find the NB/MCH/SPP voltage setting? Thanks

Anyone?


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atlasprime* 
ahhh yes my hyperthreading is still on. Didnt Misery get it stable at 4.0 with hyperthreading on the 920. How are these chips so different?

Anyways ill try that next, doing another shot at prime 95 at 4.0 w/ HT. only 10 minutes in but its better. The only downside is my Vcore is 1.325 but then again my temps idle are about 40 across the board and right now full load looks like 75 73 74 69

As Medred said below, you can get HT stable at 4.0. I just haven't had enough time, nor inclination, to mess with it.

Honest question for anyone... have any of you seen benchmarks for gaming that show that at over 4.0 Ghz, HT actually enhances things significantly? Everything I read suggested that it's kind of pointless for the extra voltage required.


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MedRed* 
I'm stable w/ hyperthreading at 4.0 on a 930

OH.. and one more follow up... I was able to get 4.0 to run stable with HT on, but my temps were into the 80's because I'm air cooled. I don't like those temps so I turned HT off. Everything I've read says the extra .2 Ghz means a lot more for gaming than running 3.8 with HT. So, when given a choice between the two, I went with 4.01, minus HT.


----------



## xmisery

Hey everyone! After a few months of being gone I'm back up and running again. I had to relocate to a different state and everything. I see lots of new members have joined here since then. "Welcome all you newcomers!"









I also noticed a lot more people are picking up the i7 930 chip. I'd like to update my 920 OC postings (on page 1) with the settings for these 930's to hopefully help some of some of the existing members and any future members as well. Unfortunately, I can't test the 930 since I don't own one, so I'll be relying on alot of your feedback so I can update the posts accordingly.

Thanks for your support and lets keep this awesome thread growing!


----------



## mgutz

Stable 3.8Ghz HT on i7 930 using xmisery's i7 [email protected] template. Contrary to other 930 owners, I was able to use a lower VCore. I also enabled Intel Vt-x for VirtualBox. Stability tested using LinX configuration described below. FYI, I was able to OC to 4.2Ghz and 4.0 stable on air but my temps were high. The difference between 3.8 and 4.0 was about 8C and more voltage. Noctua NH-U12P HSF is not performing as well as I expected. I may try remounting with different thermal compound this weekend.



3.8 is the sweet spot for the CPU I have.

i7 930 D0 batch# 3939C198 ordered from Newegg 3 days ago, shipped from CA warehouse

Update
=====
5/29: Increased CPU Voltage 1 notch; decreased IOH Voltage. Now passing ~10 hours of LinX tests

Changes are in red.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
*NOTE*: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]181[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.16875 1.14375[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.20000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14 1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled][/B]


----------



## xDelx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPT Ethanolic*


Running at idle, I'm noticing that core 1 is always 3-4 degrees higher than the rest (right now = 42, 38, 38, 36). Is this normal? I see it was also the highest peak temp on the overnight Prime95.


Mine is the same. remounting made no change. although my is more like 5-7 degrees diff


----------



## xDelx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atlasprime*


Hey folks. First round of OC'ing here and its looking... ok...
Im at least able to boot into windows now. Im using Misery's 3.8 as a base.

Current VCore is 1.3
Current QPI/DRAM is 1.275

Getting a 1D stop after only 2 minutes or so :-(

Trying 1.325 Vcore now. Any suggestions. Im also using the 930. seems i shouldve gone with the 920 :-(

Anyone with a 930 and at 4.0 can you hook me up with some bios settings? Would be greatly appreciative.


Check out my settings on previous page (page 209). 930 seems to need more vcore. I'd also look at upping you QPI/DRAM.

For my 4.5 my QPI is just under the vcore

Going above 3.8Ghz usually requires you to modify other voltages. Have you done that yet or are you still sitting on AUTO for everything but vcore and QPI/DRAM?


----------



## rattlerskin

My settings are below. I needed a bit more voltage to get there, but 3.8 GHz is the sweet spot on my chip as well. I stability tested with Linx, OCCT and a 30 hour run on Prime. I tried 4.0 and 4.2, but they both increased heat and required more voltage than I cared to deal with. This chip hit 4.42 but I did not want to attempt to make it stable since it didnt post until I put 1.39 volts to it. I idle at approximately 29C and hit 60C at load, so I am happy with where I am sitting. The chip is batch number 3951A723 and I bought it from Newegg about 3 weeks ago.

Originally made by xmisery:

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]181[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.16875[/B]] 1.200
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.20000] 1.21875
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled][/B]


----------



## Atlasprime

I am currently running 4.0 with misery settings with a vcore of 1.325 and a qpi a few tenths behind. It stable enough to use for regulsr stuff and lite gaming but bsoded last night after sbout 45 minutes. I dont want to go hier then 1.35 and im not sure if i even need to boost my qpi while i go up in vcore. If this does not work i guess i will have to leave the four ghz club


----------



## Atlasprime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPT Ethanolic*


As Medred said below, you can get HT stable at 4.0. I just haven't had enough time, nor inclination, to mess with it.

Honest question for anyone... have any of you seen benchmarks for gaming that show that at over 4.0 Ghz, HT actually enhances things significantly? Everything I read suggested that it's kind of pointless for the extra voltage required.


I would imagine this is true. I dont know of any game other then supreme commander thst would even utilize the extra 4 threads. Ill throw some benches up after work today.


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atlasprime* 
I am currently running 4.0 with misery settings with a vcore of 1.325 and a qpi a few tenths behind. It stable enough to use for regulsr stuff and lite gaming but bsoded last night after sbout 45 minutes. I dont want to go hier then 1.35 and im not sure if i even need to boost my qpi while i go up in vcore. If this does not work i guess i will have to leave the four ghz club









Do you have HT turned on? With HT off, you should easily be able to get a stable 4.0 at under 1.3 V core. As pointed out above, I haven't seen any bench marks showing a significant advantage of having HT on and it certainly makes 4.0 tough to get at. With it off, I can get a stable 4.01 at 1.28 V (and could probably drop that more with some toying around).


----------



## lux

with HT off I get to 4.2 changing only CPU Voltage & QPI/DRAM from xmisery's settings to:

CPU Voltage 1.27500
QPI/DRAM 1.30000
Mem timings 8-8-8-24 1T
max core/cpu temps under linx & intelburn test 76c/61c - idle 37c/21c


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lux* 
with HT off I get to 4.2 changing only CPU Voltage & QPI/DRAM from xmisery's settings to:

CPU Voltage 1.27500
QPI/DRAM 1.30000
Mem timings 8-8-8-24 1T
max core/cpu temps under linx & intelburn test 76c/61c - idle 37c/21c

Are you running a 920 or 930? If I set Vcore to 1.28, I get BSOD after about 5 minutes in Prime.


----------



## rattlerskin

Quick question here that I forgot to add to my post above: What are the names of the settings that I need to modify in the bios to get my timings to 8-8-8-24 from the auto settings of 9-9-9-24? There are a whole bunch of settings there, and I dont know which ones are the correct ones. Also, since my ram is running at 1451 MHz rather than the rated 1600 MHz, is it possible to get my timings to 7-7-7-24 without much headache?


----------



## ChronoTrigger

In most cases the only RAM timing settings to change are the first four, and the first one after the break. These are in order, matched up to timings such as (for example) 9-9-9-24

DRAM CAS# Latency - 9
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 9
DRAM RAS# PRE Time - 9
DRAM RAS# ACT Time - 24
==================
DRAM Timing Mode - 1N

If your ram is rated at 8-8-8-24-1N, it will most likely handle 7-7-7-20-1N more than 100mhz below it specified speed. Use Memtest86+ and benchmarks to verify stability. Make sure DRAM voltage is at least 1.6 (unless specified otherwise by the manufacturer).


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

So honest noob question here...

I've only overclocked 1 machine before this one - it was an E8400 that I got up to 4.1 Ghz about a year ago. Back then, I put in settings that I found online that seemed to have a good consensus, did a little tweaking and then tested it for about an hour in Prime 95 to see if it looked stable. After that, I was off to gaming and never touched it again (and never had any issues for over a year now). I'm wondering what the advantages are of running a 24hr Prime 95 immediately vs. just starting to use the computer for what you would normally use it for and seeing if it ever has issues.


----------



## Atlasprime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CPT Ethanolic* 
So honest noob question here...

I've only overclocked 1 machine before this one - it was an E8400 that I got up to 4.1 Ghz about a year ago. Back then, I put in settings that I found online that seemed to have a good consensus, did a little tweaking and then tested it for about an hour in Prime 95 to see if it looked stable. After that, I was off to gaming and never touched it again (and never had any issues for over a year now). I'm wondering what the advantages are of running a 24hr Prime 95 immediately vs. just starting to use the computer for what you would normally use it for and seeing if it ever has issues.

Haha i always wondered the same thing.
Anyways i left prime95 running while at work. VCore is at 1.34 but it was still running when I got home so for now that is my sweet spot. I dunno who all you other peeps got such lower voltages. Must be one of ****tier ones in the batch that i got :-/


----------



## Atlasprime

K, im going to go ahead and say my 4ghz is stable  Thanks everyone hehe. Now my last mission... 4.2Ghz so my ram is running to specs. Ill work on the timings later. Now, I would try to do the 4.2Ghz w/o HT. I was wondering if anyone has benches on various settings with HT on and off. If not im going to create a few so we all get an idea exactly what HT is doing in terms of games. (really all i care about hehe.)

******
O yes, almost fergot. Anyone able to use a usb keyboard in the bios? With my old evga 680i board it had USB support but my razer just straight up doesnt work and I dont see a setting in the BIOS for it. Any thoughts?


----------



## brafish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPT Ethanolic*


So honest noob question here...

I've only overclocked 1 machine before this one - it was an E8400 that I got up to 4.1 Ghz about a year ago. Back then, I put in settings that I found online that seemed to have a good consensus, did a little tweaking and then tested it for about an hour in Prime 95 to see if it looked stable. After that, I was off to gaming and never touched it again (and never had any issues for over a year now). I'm wondering what the advantages are of running a 24hr Prime 95 immediately vs. just starting to use the computer for what you would normally use it for and seeing if it ever has issues.


I'm sure everyone has their own reasons, but I think there are a few main ones:
Pushing your settings as far as they can go to the edge (you need to know where the edge is)
Getting a sense of completeness or peace of mind knowing that you are stable and don't have to worry about it
Making sure that the PC takes a dump in a controlled environment instead of when you really need it so you don't lose data/time/wipe the raid.


----------



## lemo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atlasprime*


K, im going to go ahead and say my 4ghz is stable  Thanks everyone hehe. Now my last mission... 4.2Ghz so my ram is running to specs. Ill work on the timings later. Now, I would try to do the 4.2Ghz w/o HT. I was wondering if anyone has benches on various settings with HT on and off. If not im going to create a few so we all get an idea exactly what HT is doing in terms of games. (really all i care about hehe.)

******
O yes, almost fergot. Anyone able to use a usb keyboard in the bios? With my old evga 680i board it had USB support but my razer just straight up doesnt work and I dont see a setting in the BIOS for it. Any thoughts?



USB Keyboard here -- no problem, nothing to change to use it for getting around the BIOS.


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atlasprime* 
K, im going to go ahead and say my 4ghz is stable  Thanks everyone hehe. Now my last mission... 4.2Ghz so my ram is running to specs. Ill work on the timings later. Now, I would try to do the 4.2Ghz w/o HT. I was wondering if anyone has benches on various settings with HT on and off. If not im going to create a few so we all get an idea exactly what HT is doing in terms of games. (really all i care about hehe.)

******
O yes, almost fergot. Anyone able to use a usb keyboard in the bios? With my old evga 680i board it had USB support but my razer just straight up doesnt work and I dont see a setting in the BIOS for it. Any thoughts?

Everything I've read says HT does next to nothing. I'm leaving it off to keep voltages down.


----------



## xDelx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atlasprime*


I am currently running 4.0 with misery settings with a vcore of 1.325 and a qpi a few tenths behind. It stable enough to use for regulsr stuff and lite gaming but bsoded last night after sbout 45 minutes. I dont want to go hier then 1.35 and im not sure if i even need to boost my qpi while i go up in vcore. If this does not work i guess i will have to leave the four ghz club










Do not be afraid to tweak other settings. You are already playing with the vcore and QPI, give some of the other voltages some TLC too.

The Board will let you know if you are getting into dangerous territory.

What BSOD code did you get?

I'd suggest upping the CPU PLL to 1.82 or 1.84. Still in the safe zones. You are working the CPU harder, so give the PLL a bit more power too.


----------



## kennedyb4

Hi. Just fired up an i7 920 on the P6X58D.

If any of you are using the Corsair H50 cooler, can you please post your motherboard temps?

I was getting a CPU temp of 54 and a the chipset was at 49C.

The thing is, I havn't seen what the acceptable limits for the MoBo temps are and I'd like to compare notes.

Thanks BK


----------



## rattlerskin

My motherboard temp is consistently 28-29C and my chip idles at 29C and approx. 60C under load. What kind of case are you using and how much other cooling do you have? I'm no expert here, but I would venture to say those are pretty high temps for idle.


----------



## kennedyb4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rattlerskin* 
My motherboard temp is consistently 28-29C and my chip idles at 29C and approx. 60C under load. What kind of case are you using and how much other cooling do you have? I'm no expert here, but I would venture to say those are pretty high temps for idle.

Right now I am running VCore 1.26 just shy of 4 gig. I'm at about 40% on all 4 cores. My CPU is 54C and the Board is 47C.

I have the H50 cooler blowing inwards as the manual states to do, though I still can't get my head around that.

It's a cooler Master case with a Two exhaust fans at the bottom, 1 fan blowing in from the side at the chipset and heat pipes, and 1 fan blowing down from the top over the RAM.

I still want to run a push pull system and exhust the heat outwards.

Will the Mobo tolerate 60 degrees without harm?


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Just finished a 12 hour Prime 95 run with the following on an i7 930:

-4.2 Ghz -

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.32]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23125]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## lux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPT Ethanolic*


Are you running a 920 or 930? If I set Vcore to 1.28, I get BSOD after about 5 minutes in Prime.



930.

When I first started oc'ing this board I went through all the same settings as xmisery with the my 930 and wrote down the stable vcore and qpi settings. unfortunately the sheet of paper was thrown out by mistake.


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lux*


930.

When I first started oc'ing this board I went through all the same settings as xmisery with the my 930 and wrote down the stable vcore and qpi settings. unfortunately the sheet of paper was thrown out by mistake.


hmmm.. maybe I'll try dropping my CPU core and upping my QPI/DRAM.


----------



## mgutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atlasprime*


******
O yes, almost fergot. Anyone able to use a usb keyboard in the bios? With my old evga 680i board it had USB support but my razer just straight up doesnt work and I dont see a setting in the BIOS for it. Any thoughts?


My Apple full size USB keyboard works just fine to access and change BIOS settings on p6x58d-e. You might want to try moving the keyboard to a back port, if connected to front. Or, try different ports.


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

With regards to the keyboard, one time I had to use the serial port adapter because the USB wouldn't work.


----------



## SandHammer

Can I buy G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL memory 2x to make it 8gb?

Will it run w/o a problem on the mobo when I attempt to do 8gb? I am having bad experience with 8gb Corsair memory.


----------



## tomyboy




----------



## mgutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandHammer* 
Can I buy G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL memory 2x to make it 8gb?

Will it run w/o a problem on the mobo when I attempt to do 8gb? I am having bad experience with 8gb Corsair memory.

Surprised you are having issues with Corsair. My Corsair RAM did not have any issues. Anyway, why would you go 8GB? The optimal solution for X58 is to use triple channel. 3x2GB + 3x1GB would give you 9GB. Which Corsairs did you purchase BTW?


----------



## xDelx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mgutz*


Surprised you are having issues with Corsair. My Corsair RAM did not have any issues. Anyway, why would you go 8GB? The optimal solution for X58 is to use triple channel. 3x2GB + 3x1GB would give you 9GB. Which Corsairs did you purchase BTW?


I agree. If you are going with X58 then you should take advantage of Triple Channel

Cosair - life time warranty. If your product was dodgy, get a new one!


----------



## samuel002

add me to the list


----------



## SandHammer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mgutz* 
Surprised you are having issues with Corsair. My Corsair RAM did not have any issues. Anyway, why would you go 8GB? The optimal solution for X58 is to use triple channel. 3x2GB + 3x1GB would give you 9GB. Which Corsairs did you purchase BTW?

I had purchased two sets of these: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...3SHIP-_-03ship

I kept having freezing issues even after trying various voltage settings. Corsair said they do not recommend running the RAM I originally brought (2x2gb + 2x2gb) together. I have decided to go with the CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samuel002* 
add me to the list









done, and welcome.


----------



## darith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zudeo* 
+1. It'll set it automatically, but for peace of mind, go into the North Bridge Configuration section of the bios and set the PCI-Express slots to x16 x1. (If you putting the card in the bottom slot.) By doing this it will let your first two cards run at x16/x16 CrossfireX.

Has anyone tried using a NVIDIA card in the 3rd PCI Express slot (at x1) for PhysX? I've got an 8800GT that I just managed to fit in the 3rd slot with my crossfire setup.


----------



## heptilion

hey, im trying to overclock my 930 to 3.5ghz.
i ran memtest for 16 hours at 1600 and it was fine.
cpu vcore is 1.1875 and intel burn test ran for 25 turns and was stable.
but im getting random crashes when im not doing anything.
used xmisery's guide to change other voltage except llc is disabled

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[22.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[160]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1604MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.19375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.60]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## darith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
hey, im trying to overclock my 930 to 3.5ghz.
i ran memtest for 16 hours at 1600 and it was fine.
cpu vcore is 1.1875 and intel burn test ran for 25 turns and was stable.
but im getting random crashes when im not doing anything.
used xmisery's guide to change other voltage except llc is disabled

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[22.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[160]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1604MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.19375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.60]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Any help would be much appreciated.

Never use a 22 multiplier (known to give BSOD's)! Stick with 21 x 172! You can also definitely bump your CPU voltage down to get lower temps.


----------



## samuel002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
done, and welcome.

Thanks







I will be overclocking this cpu soon!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
hey, im trying to overclock my 930 to 3.5ghz.
i ran memtest for 16 hours at 1600 and it was fine.
cpu vcore is 1.1875 and intel burn test ran for 25 turns and was stable.
but im getting random crashes when im not doing anything.
used xmisery's guide to change other voltage except llc is disabled

...[snipped]...

Any help would be much appreciated.

Try to avoid using the even multipliers, ie: 22x, 20x, etc. Stick with the odd ones, ie: 21x, 19x, etc. as they have been proven to be more stable. Good luck OC'ing and post back your updated results when you're stable!


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
hey, im trying to overclock my 930 to 3.5ghz.
i ran memtest for 16 hours at 1600 and it was fine.
cpu vcore is 1.1875 and intel burn test ran for 25 turns and was stable.
but im getting random crashes when im not doing anything.
used xmisery's guide to change other voltage except llc is disabled

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[22.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[160]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1604MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.19375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.60]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Any help would be much appreciated.

Ditto on the 21 mutiplier and you can definitely go higher with your CPU core. Also, as I've been ranting about, HT doesn't seem worth the cost. With HT disabled, you can easily get 4 Ghz which will benefit you more than 3.8 with HT enabled.


----------



## heptilion

ok cheers.. will try what u suggested.


----------



## ibew112

Hey Solarfuel, would you be kind enough to to tell us what mosfet, and chipset cooler you are running ? thanks


----------



## saulin

Could someone with the P6X58D Premium or E at say 4Ghz or 4.2Ghz and a GTX 470/480 install the Asus TurboV application and then in windows change your BCLK Frequency so you have say 3.6Ghz or 3.7Ghz and run either Crysis, Alien vs Predator or Call Of Pripyat benchmarks? And tell me which one gives you better scores?

The reason I want to know is because the lower my BCLK Frequency is set in the Asus TruboV application, the more fps I get in these tested benchmarks. Which doesn't really make sence because if I set the BCLK Frequency lower in the bios my fps don't get better fps.

Please check this threads so you can see exactly what I mean.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/7205...ml#post9509505

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post9495650

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post9501878

BTW my system has passed 1 hour of LynX @ 4.3Ghz without HT and at 4.2Ghz with HT so I know it's stable plus I have not had any issues when gaming or running any apps. Why does the Asus TurboV app give me better scores when I set the overclock to less is my question. Does this happen to you guys? Also note I'm suing the 257.15 video card drivers. I only discovered this by mistake a few days ago so I never tried it with another driver installed. Although I highly doubt it has to do with the video card drivers. All I'm doing in the application is lowering the CPU overclock.


----------



## mgutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heptilion*


hey, im trying to overclock my 930 to 3.5ghz.
i ran memtest for 16 hours at 1600 and it was fine.
cpu vcore is 1.1875 and intel burn test ran for 25 turns and was stable.
but im getting random crashes when im not doing anything. 
used xmisery's guide to change other voltage except llc is disabled


3.5 should be easy OC for you. I basically have the same build except I have the P6X58D-E board.

Did you install any software after stress testing? I was getting blue screens. Like you, I reran my stress tests again and passed. My tests include memtest, Prime95 Small FFT and LinX (used by Intel Burn). It was when I put in a hard disk with freshly installed software that I realized ZoneAlarm Free was the cause.


----------



## heptilion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mgutz*


3.5 should be easy OC for you. I basically have the same build except I have the P6X58D-E board.

Did you install any software after stress testing? I was getting blue screens. Like you, I reran my stress tests again and passed. My tests include memtest, Prime95 Small FFT and LinX (used by Intel Burn). It was when I put in a hard disk with freshly installed software that I realized ZoneAlarm Free was the cause.


no i didnt install any new softwares. think since i have llc disabled, i need to have a higher vcore voltage. can u post values for ur overclock?


----------



## heptilion

ok so even though memtest and ibt r stable prime95(blend test) crashes on me..i have no idea why its happening.. i have increased the vcore offset to 0.11875 and qpi to 1.2435 it still wont work...(


----------



## mgutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
no i didnt install any new softwares. think since i have llc disabled, i need to have a higher vcore voltage. can u post values for ur overclock?

3.8GHz settings

Keep in mind, my chip seems to function more like a 920 than 930 since I can use lower voltages to get the same speed. I got lucky. I started with xmisery's templates.


----------



## heptilion

it seems i cannot over clock my ram for some reason. i tried all the other settings on stock and ran x.m.p profile and that also crashed. :S


----------



## cyclone3d

I didn't look too far back in the thread, but does anybody have any idea of changes in the 0204 BIOS for this board that is on ASUS ftp site?

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/P6X58D-E/

I already flashed it as my board came with the 0108 bios that is listed on their web site. After I flashed it, I did have to use the memok button to get it to post.. had already tried to reset the bios, but it didn't help.

After it posted the first time, it also updated the ATA firmware.

Also, no problems with posting after the first time I got it to post, even when I set the memory timings to what they were supposed to be.


----------



## Pogs2004

Hi Guy's,

I'm new to the forum although I've been building PCs for years. After reading the threads here and on other sites I ordered (in the UK) a P6X58D-E bundle with an i7 920 D0 processor and 6GB of XMS3. I also ordered a Corsair H50. I was hoping to have a go at the settings posted here to get 3.8 or even 4GHz BUT.... the processor that came is a fake! It's exactly the same as the ones sold by Newegg back in March this year, but it's come from a very reputable UK supplier who I have dealt with for years. I'm not going to say who it is as they are dealing with the issue at the moment and I don't want to jeopardise that.



















Argh! Just a heads up for anyone to lookout for these things as they're in the UK now! Hopefully have some overclocking results next week (I'm sure that lump of die cast scrap could take some voltage though!)

Rory


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pogs2004* 
Hi Guy's,

I'm new to the forum although I've been building PCs for years. After reading the threads here and on other sites I ordered (in the UK) a P6X58D-E bundle with an i7 920 D0 processor and 6GB of XMS3. I also ordered a Corsair H50. I was hoping to have a go at the settings posted here to get 3.8 or even 4GHz BUT.... the processor that came is a fake! It's exactly the same as the ones sold by Newegg back in March this year, but it's come from a very reputable UK supplier who I have dealt with for years. I'm not going to say who it is as they are dealing with the issue at the moment and I don't want to jeopardise that.



















Argh! Just a heads up for anyone to lookout for these things as they're in the UK now! Hopefully have some overclocking results next week (I'm sure that lump of die cast scrap could take some voltage though!)

Rory

That's crazy! I hope the supplier you are working with are professional about this and get you up and running soon! Looking forward to hearing who they are and how they handled the situation, also cant wait to see some pics of your new rig and get you OC'd. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heptilion*


it seems i cannot over clock my ram for some reason. i tried all the other settings on stock and ran x.m.p profile and that also crashed. :S


I have the exact same memory as you and I couldn't successfully lower my timings to 8-8-8-24 at @1603MHz even though that's what this memory is supposedly rated for. I only tried adjusting the first four settings and boosting the DRAM voltage with no success. I would get constant BSOD. Right now I just run all the DRAM settings on auto and it's set to 9-9-9-24 which is just fine for me. I don't know what the difference is anyway and the difference in speed is probably negligible.

I have no complaints about this board or processor so far. However, when I first put this rig together in February I was getting lower temps than now, which is prolly normal. I monitor my temps using the PC Probe II software included with this mobo and my CPU temp was around 29c and the MB temp around 27c back in Feb up until about a month ago. Temps here are a little warmer now outside, in the 70's and 80's. Now my CPU idles at 36c and the MB at 31c. Does this seem normal/safe? The cores seem to idle between 37-42c.

I decided to re-seat my H50 in hopes of lowering the temps. I re-seated and applied some Artic Silver 5 and when using LinX to test, my cores would reach to around 82-88c when before they were around 79-83c. I am guessing this Artic Silver 5 is kind of ****ty TIM and I should get some better stuff like the Shin Etsu I used before.


----------



## heptilion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


I have the exact same memory as you and I couldn't successfully lower my timings to 8-8-8-24 at @1603MHz even though that's what this memory is supposedly rated for. I only tried adjusting the first four settings and boosting the DRAM voltage with no success. I would get constant BSOD. Right now I just run all the DRAM settings on auto and it's set to 9-9-9-24 which is just fine for me. I don't know what the difference is anyway and the difference in speed is probably negligible.


So do u just leave the dram timing and dram voltage on auto?? what about qpi voltage?? do u change that?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heptilion*


it seems i cannot over clock my ram for some reason. i tried all the other settings on stock and ran x.m.p profile and that also crashed. :S


I've got the same set of memory I believe (except its 6x2GB) Not sure if you've tried yet, but, I was successful at running them at 7-8-7-20-1N timings @ 1603mhz.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heptilion*


So do u just leave the dram timing and dram voltage on auto?? what about qpi voltage?? do u change that?


Actually, for me to be stable my QPI/DRAM is at 1.25625... my DRAM Bus voltage is at 1.64. I can't go any lower on the QPI, all stability tests fail for me if I try to go lower.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


I've got the same set of memory I believe (except its 6x2GB) Not sure if you've tried yet, but, I was successful at running them at 7-8-7-20-1N timings @ 1603mhz.


Are you sure you don't have the TR3X6G1600C7D? I believe those are rated for 7-7-7-20. I would be really curious how you could get yours so much lower if they are the same as mine? I know I pm'd you a couple times about this before but I was never able to get my RAM lower. No worries though, everything is running pretty smooth.


----------



## cyclone3d

I know my RAM isn't on the compatibility list... Super Talent Chrome Series DDR3-2000 3x2GB CL9, but I was wondering if there are any bad compatilbility issues with certain RAM and the P6X58D-E as I cannot get it to even post much over 1600.

I was running this same RAM at 1940 with all voltage settings except vtt and RAM voltage at their lowest settings on my ASROCK X58 Deluxe. I was also running quite a bit tighter timings then specified as well.

No matter what voltage or timing settings I use, it simply won't post anywhere near what I was running it at on my old board.

The reason I ask is because I received my new board yesterday and found out it had a bent CPU socket pin. I think I got it straightened out to where it will make proper contact with the pad on the CPU, but just wanted to make sure that it most likely wasn't the RAM causing the actual issue.

I've never once bent a pin on a 775 or 1366 board and made sure I had everything aligned before I installed the CPU the first time, so I am 99.9% sure I didn't bend the socket pin.

EDIT: Think I finally figured it out. The BIOS was NOT settings some of the timings correct. For one, Back to Back CAS delay was being detected as 0. The lowest manual setting is 4. After fiddling with the settings, it looks like it is stable at least up to 2009. 

I guess I will attribute it to it being a new board and having a slightly buggy BIOS.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
Are you sure you don't have the TR3X6G1600C7D? I believe those are rated for 7-7-7-20. I would be really curious how you could get yours so much lower if they are the same as mine? I know I pm'd you a couple times about this before but I was never able to get my RAM lower. No worries though, everything is running pretty smooth.

Yeah, mine is actually the CMD12GX3M6A1600C8. I think the only difference is yours is a 6GB kit and mine is the 12GB kit. Everything else is the same. Yeah, definitely strange.. but, if you got a smooth running system.. like you said, no worries!


----------



## Pogs2004

Anyone know if a Xeon E5504 will work in this board? I have a spare one and it's going to be about another week before my replacement i7 920 arrives, so if it does at least I could get my rig built. I don't suppose it would do any harm to try it?

Cheers


----------



## MoonTar

Sign me up! Still learning about the BIOS right now. Made a dumb mistake yesterday, had my computer trying to boot from an external drive.







"NTLDR is missing."


----------



## drummerxxx8

Ok so probaly for a couple of months now my I7 930 has been oced too 3.8ghz. Recently(1 day ago) I tried too go for 4.0ghz. So I tired many diffrent volts and couldnt get a stable oc. So I decided too go back too my 3.8 ghz oc profile. So when I went back, It started freezing at the desktop. So I tried Higher Voltage, I even did vcore 3.0 and qpi 3.0. still I get frozen desktop, its doesnt bsod. So I even tried stock settings still no luck. The really weird thing is that is shutsdown at random times too know, mostly and the windows loading screen, sometimes even in the Bios when Im trying too change settings.

Here is my Hardware.
I7 930
Asus P6X58D Premium 
6Gb Corsair Dominators 1600 mhz

I was thinking about uploading a video if that would be any help lol.


----------



## samuel002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drummerxxx8* 
Ok so probaly for a couple of months now my I7 930 has been oced too 3.8ghz. Recently(1 day ago) I tried too go for 4.0ghz. So I tired many diffrent volts and couldnt get a stable oc. So I decided too go back too my 3.8 ghz oc profile. So when I went back, It started freezing at the desktop. So I tried Higher Voltage, I even did vcore 3.0 and qpi 3.0. still I get frozen desktop, its doesnt bsod. So I even tried stock settings still no luck. The really weird thing is that is shutsdown at random times too know, mostly and the windows loading screen, sometimes even in the Bios when Im trying too change settings.

Here is my Hardware.
I7 930
Asus P6X58D Premium
6Gb Corsair Dominators 1600 mhz

I was thinking about uploading a video if that would be any help lol.


that's what happened to me when i first installed the motherboard then i reinstall OS and never happened but I'm scared of overclocking it since it happened but you can try to reinstall windows see if that helps. i'm still deciding if i want to overclock since i don't want to risk of getting it screwed up


----------



## Atlasprime

4Ghz and stable!!! Thanks everyone. Attached are some pics for viewing pleasure


----------



## kckyle

i spy with my tiny little eyes a mac mini


----------



## Atlasprime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
i spy with my tiny little eyes a mac mini

Haha yea, thats for developing iPhone / iPad apps. Havent started yet though haha. I shouldve thrown my iPad in the pic and completed the "tool" image


----------



## kckyle

lol it's cool, i got an iphone +imac + macbook pro myself







the ipad didn't really struck an interest in my so i'm not planning on getting one.


----------



## SandHammer

Hi guys,

Any tips on what to turn off in BIOS to make the boot up faster?

Everytime I boot my computer, I get the "hard disk not detected" but then it detects it. I am sure the computer scans for hard drive from another SATA port before it comes around to the port I have my hard drive plugged in. I think I need to turn off some setting in BIOS. Can anyone tell me what I need to turn off in BIOS?

Thank you


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SandHammer*


Hi guys,

Any tips on what to turn off in BIOS to make the boot up faster?

Everytime I boot my computer, I get the "hard disk not detected" but then it detects it. I am sure the computer scans for hard drive from another SATA port before it comes around to the port I have my hard drive plugged in. I think I need to turn off some setting in BIOS. Can anyone tell me what I need to turn off in BIOS?

Thank you


Which controller are you using for your drives? You may want to disable the SATA3 controller if you're not using it.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SandHammer*


Hi guys,

Any tips on what to turn off in BIOS to make the boot up faster?

Everytime I boot my computer, I get the "hard disk not detected" but then it detects it. I am sure the computer scans for hard drive from another SATA port before it comes around to the port I have my hard drive plugged in. I think I need to turn off some setting in BIOS. Can anyone tell me what I need to turn off in BIOS?

Thank you


Disable the Marvell 9123 in BIOS.


----------



## SandHammer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Disable the Marvell 9123 in BIOS.

Worked! Thank you


----------



## gergregg

Just did a little upgrade from a q9650 + UD3P to I7920 +P6X58D-E.


----------



## 4x4n

^^^
Very nice.









I'm thinking of getting this board, but I'm wondering what are people getting for max base clock? I sold my UD5 because I couldn't get past 222 and I'm hoping this board can go to at least 230 or so.


----------



## agentemo1

Hey guys.

Sorry if this is the wrong place but I felt you all would be the best to ask.

I am currently putting together my first build in 5 years. Wanted to check with you all on some components. Mainly ram and power supply.

I do plain on SLI at some point. I may dish out for a GTX480 now and a second in a year or two. Is a 1000w overkill for SLI GTX480 or GTX295? How would I fair with SLI 9800GTX+'s? I have one now so that would be the most cost effective option.

As for ram I would prefer to keep it closer to $200 but not sure whats a great value for performance option.

Below are the prices I have found and components.

Look forward to hearing from you fellow P6X58D guys - and gals 

Power: Corsair HX1000W - $190
Cpu: I7 930 - $199 (have)
Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D-E Motherboard - $239
Ram: Corsair CMP6GX3M3A1600C7 Dominator Triple Channel 6144MB PC15000 DDR3 Memory - $309.99
Graphics: BFG 9800gtx+ -$0 (have)
Sound: X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series - $78 (have)
System Drive: Intel X25-M 160GB Solid State Drive (SSD) $381 (have)
Drives 1: BARRACUDA ST3120026AS - $0 (have)
Drives 2: BARRACUDA ST3120026AS - $0 (have)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 F - $139.99
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate - $228 (have)


----------



## gergregg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4x4n* 
^^^
Very nice.









I'm thinking of getting this board, but I'm wondering what are people getting for max base clock? I sold my UD5 because I couldn't get past 222 and I'm hoping this board can go to at least 230 or so.

I have not tried playing with a lot of the other setting beyond voltage on this board yet (skews, pcie frequency) but I maxed out at 219.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


Hey guys.

Sorry if this is the wrong place but I felt you all would be the best to ask.

I am currently putting together my first build in 5 years. Wanted to check with you all on some components. Mainly ram and power supply.

I do plain on SLI at some point. I may dish out for a GTX480 now and a second in a year or two. Is a 1000w overkill for SLI GTX480 or GTX295? How would I fair with SLI 9800GTX+'s? I have one now so that would be the most cost effective option.

As for ram I would prefer to keep it closer to $200 but not sure whats a great value for performance option.

Below are the prices I have found and components.

Look forward to hearing from you fellow P6X58D guys - and gals 

Power: Corsair HX1000W - $190
Cpu: I7 930 - $199 (have)
Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D-E Motherboard - $239
Ram: Corsair CMP6GX3M3A1600C7 Dominator Triple Channel 6144MB PC15000 DDR3 Memory - $309.99
Graphics: BFG 9800gtx+ -$0 (have)
Sound: X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series - $78 (have)
System Drive: Intel X25-M 160GB Solid State Drive (SSD) $381 (have)
Drives 1: BARRACUDA ST3120026AS - $0 (have)
Drives 2: BARRACUDA ST3120026AS - $0 (have)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 F - $139.99
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate - $228 (have)


these gtx 480 are pretty thirsty in wattage. for now i'm running on single. but if you want sli then yeah 1000watt would be ideal.


----------



## ziggys

Hey. I'm new. can you tell?


----------



## ziggys

AS above...duh


----------



## ziggys

Your settings for the I7 930 worked like a charm. I was really relieved when it actually rebooted and stayed on. I am new to overclocking and also the I7 9x way of working.
Now I have to work on why only 4 gig mem is showing on post when I have 6.
Appears to be a very common problem that sometimes an RMA doesn't solve.
I do know my P6X58 came with a Foxconn cpu socket but who knows.

Any way I will continue tweaking and post my results if there is any improvement.

Oh forget it...if you see this xmisery thanks..


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


Hey guys.

Sorry if this is the wrong place but I felt you all would be the best to ask.

I am currently putting together my first build in 5 years. Wanted to check with you all on some components. Mainly ram and power supply.

I do plain on SLI at some point. I may dish out for a GTX480 now and a second in a year or two. Is a 1000w overkill for SLI GTX480 or GTX295? How would I fair with SLI 9800GTX+'s? I have one now so that would be the most cost effective option.

As for ram I would prefer to keep it closer to $200 but not sure whats a great value for performance option.

Below are the prices I have found and components.

Look forward to hearing from you fellow P6X58D guys - and gals 

Power: Corsair HX1000W - $190
Cpu: I7 930 - $199 (have)
Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D-E Motherboard - $239
Ram: Corsair CMP6GX3M3A1600C7 Dominator Triple Channel 6144MB PC15000 DDR3 Memory - $309.99
Graphics: BFG 9800gtx+ -$0 (have)
Sound: X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series - $78 (have)
System Drive: Intel X25-M 160GB Solid State Drive (SSD) $381 (have)
Drives 1: BARRACUDA ST3120026AS - $0 (have)
Drives 2: BARRACUDA ST3120026AS - $0 (have)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 F - $139.99
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate - $228 (have)


I would typically recommend the Corsair HX850 PSU, but, if you're considering going SLI with some high-end nVidia GPU's (which tend to be power hungry), I would go with that HX1000 instead. Newegg is running a pretty good deal on one right now also for $189 here.

For the memory, lots of good options out there. I'll only speak about the Corsiar Dominator's though, since that is what I'm running and can tell you these things are just badass. I have the 1600 Cas 8's and they OC beautifully. I just checked Newegg and you're in luck! They're running a killer deal on them right now for $179 here.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ziggys*


Your settings for the I7 930 worked like a charm. I was really relieved when it actually rebooted and stayed on. I am new to overclocking and also the I7 9x way of working.
Now I have to work on why only 4 gig mem is showing on post when I have 6.
Appears to be a very common problem that sometimes an RMA doesn't solve.
I do know my P6X58 came with a Foxconn cpu socket but who knows.

Any way I will continue tweaking and post my results if there is any improvement.

Oh forget it...if you see this xmisery thanks..


Thanks man, I appreciate yours and everyone elses feedback and appreciation. I'm always looking to tune the templates if anyone has a way to get the CPU voltages lower, provided there is proof that it is stable.

Also, I'll be updating the 4.4GHz template soon with HT enabled, thanks to gergregg. I tried to get the 4.4HT stable specs posted up during my testing phase, but, my temps were getting just too high for my liking. You'll likely need to be running a full water loop to start touching that OC and higher. So anyone interested, be on the look out!


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I would typically recommend the Corsair HX850 PSU, but, if you're considering going SLI with some high-end nVidia GPU's (which tend to be power hungry), I would go with that HX1000 instead. Newegg is running a pretty good deal on one right now also for $189 here.

For the memory, lots of good options out there. I'll only speak about the Corsiar Dominator's though, since that is what I'm running and can tell you these things are just badass. I have the 1600 Cas 8's and they OC beautifully. I just checked Newegg and you're in luck! They're running a killer deal on them right now for $179 here.

Thanks! I will go with the ram. I am getting the board through tiger because new egg tacks on tax here. I saw that CM was running refurbs for 89 on the 932. Problem is the 30 bucks in shipping bring me back up to just getting a new one through tiger shipped free. any thoughts on cooling? I would like to get a steady 4.0. nothing too crazy. was looking into the h50 configured Intake (with a push pull and ducting the exhaust out of the case somehow) thoughts?


----------



## kckyle

h50, prolimatech megahalem. venomous X. pick your poison


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


Thanks! I will go with the ram. I am getting the board through tiger because new egg tacks on tax here. I saw that CM was running refurbs for 89 on the 932. Problem is the 30 bucks in shipping bring me back up to just getting a new one through tiger shipped free. any thoughts on cooling? I would like to get a steady 4.0. nothing too crazy. was looking into the h50 configured Intake (with a push pull and ducting the exhaust out of the case somehow) thoughts?


No problem bud.









As for cooling, it's pretty much what kckyle just said; H50, Megahalem, Venomous-X - pick your poison. They will all do you well and are typically priced within the same range. I'll recommend the H50, since I run it and very happy and pleased with it. It's a small footprint, meaning you don't have a large heatsink taking up most of the case/air space inside. It's quiet, very cool looking, and.. a great way to give yourself a small taste of what water cooling can do for you. I've successfully OC'd up to 4.4GHz w/ this cooler (having HT turned off) and was pleased with the temps. For daily usage however, I've been running it between 4.0 and 4.2GHz w/ HT enabled. Very solid cooler, no hassle, easy to install. Two thumbs up.


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


No problem bud.









As for cooling, it's pretty much what kckyle just said; H50, Megahalem, Venomous-X - pick your poison. They will all do you well and are typically priced within the same range. I'll recommend the H50, since I run it and very happy and pleased with it. It's a small footprint, meaning you don't have a large heatsink taking up most of the case/air space inside. It's quiet, very cool looking, and.. a great way to give yourself a small taste of what water cooling can do for you. I've successfully OC'd up to 4.4GHz w/ this cooler (having HT turned off) and was pleased with the temps. For daily usage however, I've been running it between 4.0 and 4.2GHz w/ HT enabled. Very solid cooler, no hassle, easy to install. Two thumbs up.

















How did you have you fans configured. I had a theory that pulling in Cold air from outside and using a vent system to exhaust it would be the best thoughts??

Also are the Corsair Dominator Memory Airflow Fans worth anything to have?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


How did you have you fans configured. I had a theory that pulling in Cold air from outside and using a vent system to exhaust it would be the best thoughts??

Also are the Corsair Dominator Memory Airflow Fans worth anything to have?


I've tried both fans as intake and exhaust. In the back, in the front. With shrouds, without shrouds. I ultimately settled with just push/pull-exhaust mounted at the back. But that said, it really comes down to your case, the GPU's and how clean your cable management is inside. These variables can and will play a role in what works best for you. I or the many others in the H50 thread (if thats the cooler you decide to go with) can help you in more detail over there, once we know all of your hardware info.


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I've tried both fans as intake and exhaust. In the back, in the front. With shrouds, without shrouds. I ultimately settled with just push/pull-exhaust mounted at the back. But that said, it really comes down to your case, the GPU's and how clean your cable management is inside. These variables can and will play a role in what works best for you. I or the many others in the H50 thread (if thats the cooler you decide to go with) can help you in more detail over there, once we know all of your hardware info.

Great I am popping over now. anyone have thoughts on an inexpensive combo drive Sata that will read blue ray and burn standard dvd and cdrs.... probably wont do much burning either. I have some other systems for that.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
How did you have you fans configured. I had a theory that pulling in Cold air from outside and using a vent system to exhaust it would be the best thoughts??

Also are the Corsair Dominator Memory Airflow Fans worth anything to have?

I have the HAF 932 and I have tried the H50 push/pull as exhaust and intake and I decided to leave it as exhaust. I actually find I get slightly lower temps having it as exhaust. Prolly only around 1-3 degrees celsius but that's something at least. My best advice to you would be to try it for two weeks as the recommended way as intake and record your temps, then try it as exhaust for two weeks and see how it compares. That's what I did anyway. I'd be curious to hear about your results.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## 4x4n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gergregg*


I have not tried playing with a lot of the other setting beyond voltage on this board yet (skews, pcie frequency) but I maxed out at 219.



Thanks for the reply









Anyone else able to get higher than 222?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4x4n*


Thanks for the reply









Anyone else able to get higher than 222?


You may need to start toying with the PCIE Frequency to get over the 219/220 hump. Just be careful with adjusting this setting, from my understanding, it shouldn't be pushed very hard, maybe from 100 to 105 at the most. Someone with more knowledge and understanding may want to chime in and discuss further.


----------



## agentemo1

Any suggestions on an cheap blue ray reader combo drive?


----------



## captain_clayman

damn i wish i woulda saved longer and got this. oh well







next time...when i have more money.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
Any suggestions on an cheap blue ray reader combo drive?

Hehe, well "cheap" is relative. What's the price range that you were looking to spend on one? I'm currently using this and like it.

PLEXTOR Black 8X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA Internal BD Combo Model PX-B320SA LightScribe Support ~$124 (Newegg)

*Update:* Buy.com is currently having a special offer, $25 off $100 spent, if you purchase a product via Paypal. The cost of the drive is a little more expensive there than at Newegg, but, with this promotional code, you can get it for a much cheaper price! $132 (buy.com) - $25 (Paypal promotion code) = $107 + Free Shipping (final price)

This coupon expires June 10th. Here is the link.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Hey, First off I'd like to thank you guys on this thread for helping me pick out my motherboard. As well as helping to overclock it. Works great, looks great, easy to navigate bios and has plenty of room for future upgrades. This is my first motherboard with unlocked bios. First overclock and first overnight prime95 stable. How exciting to look at it this morning and see everything still running with no blue screen with a random error code on it. LOL.






























3.8 w/ HT on. Didn't get as low as volts as some but temps seem good. Peaked at 75C and is running 54C-56C ( Real Temp) at what I would consider "normal" peak loads.

I do have a couple questions.
1) Real Temp vs. SpeedFan. There is quite a difference between what these two programs are showing me for temps. With SpeedFan significantly lower. Now I'd love to think that SpeedFan was correct and RealTemp was showing high but I figured I'd better use the higher temp for monitoring my stability testing. Real Temp at idle seems to be right on with the temps in bios. But then I was reading something the other day that suggested that SpeedFan takes the temp at a different area of the chip and was more reliable than the temps in bios. WHAT ?? It struck me as internet hyperbole at the time but I thought I'd ask the question here. Which is right? Which temp monitoring do you trust? and why?

2) I have questions regarding some of these "other" voltages. CPU PLL, IOH, ICH, as well as. CPU differential Amplitude, and CPU clockskew. Would there be any harm in leaving these to Auto ? I seem to be able to get stable at lower volts with them in Auto. Though I didn't leave them in overnight to truly test it.

Xtra thanks to Xmisery for providing a well laid out template to give me someplace to start.


----------



## Moonshadow

Hey! First time builder here. For the longest time, I've been thinking of going with the P6x58d premium, but then the p6x58e came out. The little list of different features on the front only listed a few minor differences. My question is whether or not the premium is worth the extra $60.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

If you need the dual gigabit LAN than it is definately worth it right. Other than that who can say other than the person writing the check.









Maybe this will help.
Quote from the first page of this thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


Whats the difference?

*Originally Posted by Kitarist View Post*
These are the differences i've found between the: P6X58D Premium and P6X58D-E

P6X58D-E has MarvellÂ® 9128 While P6X58D Premium has MarvellÂ® 9123 Controller. (It means the E version has a better controller and supports RAID better)

P6X58D-E also has better VIAÂ® VT6308P controller while the P6X58D Premium has VIAÂ® VT6308 (IEEE 1394)

P6X58D-E Only has 1 Gigabit LAN controller Marvell 88E8056Â® While P6X58D Premium has 2.

P6X58D-E doesnt have the RESET button on the motherboard while the P6X58D Premium has, but both have the POWER and MEMOK buttons.

P6X58D-E also doesnt come with 1 x Optional Fan for water-cooling or passive-cooling while P6X58D Premium does.

P6X58D-E might be better at overclocking

I hope this will answer some questions to some people who want to know what are the differences between those two motherboards.


----------



## kckyle

the E can also do raid 0 for the sata 6 ports.


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hehe, well "cheap" is relative. What's the price range that you were looking to spend on one? I'm currently using this and like it.

PLEXTOR Black 8X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA Internal BD Combo Model PX-B320SA LightScribe Support ~$124 (Newegg)

*Update:* Buy.com is currently having a special offer, $25 off $100 spent, if you purchase a product via Paypal. The cost of the drive is a little more expensive there than at Newegg, but, with this promotional code, you can get it for a much cheaper price! $132 (buy.com) - $25 (Paypal promotion code) = $107 + Free Shipping (final price)

This coupon expires June 10th. Here is the link.


with taxes it brings me back up to 120ish... anything decent under a 100?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


with taxes it brings me back up to 120ish... anything decent under a 100?


That stinks. Well, here's one from Newegg that you might be interested in.

LG Black 10X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-ray Disc Combo Model UH10LS20 LightScribe Support

This one here goes for $104.99 + Free Shipping. Plus an additional 10% discount until 6/9, reducing it to $94.49.


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


That stinks. Well, here's one from Newegg that you might be interested in.

LG Black 10X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-ray Disc Combo Model UH10LS20 LightScribe Support

This one here goes for $104.99 + Free Shipping. Plus an additional 10% discount until 6/9, reducing it to $94.49.


I have to pay taxes through new egg as well. Tiger had it for 99 free shipping and no tax. I am buying most of my components through them.

LG makes good stuff? Just want it to burn some dvd and cdr and play some blue ray.


----------



## agentemo1

anyone know if Directron is a reputable e-sellar. I can get the h50 for 69 shipped form them and a corsair memory airflow fan for 17.

With a push pull is there any need for rubber gaskets between the radiators and fans and case?


----------



## Fantomau

I wanna OC my I7 930 w/ P6X58D-E, And I really havent OCed much, So I wanted to know what settings I would set to get it to like 3.2ghz?


----------



## gergregg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


I wanna OC my I7 930 w/ P6X58D-E, And I really havent OCed much, So I wanted to know what settings I would set to get it to like 3.2ghz?


Check the second post for some templates.

Also, for everyone there is a new bios which should be on the Asus site tomorrow (0303).

Description (ASUS):
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ 0303 ]
----------------------
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at:
http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


----------



## lemo

xmisery is the man!

His template + P6X58D-E + 930 batch A601 + new overclocker = 24/7 OC - 4GHz with HT and Speedstep. CPU Voltage 1.26250 and QPI/DRAM 1.21875.

Core temps are 75-79C after 24 hours of Prime95 but I have crappy fans as push/pull exhaust on my H50. They're 45-50 under normal use.


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gergregg* 

Also, for everyone there is a new bios which should be on the Asus site tomorrow (0303).


Oh boy! You can actually download it now, too, it appears.

So, who's gonna try it first . . . 

I am still trying to stabilize my newly-built beast and don't need to add in ANOTHER variable while trouble-shooting these BSODs!









I am excited to see if this new BIOS adds anything positive to the mix . . .

-J


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
anyone know if Directron is a reputable e-sellar. I can get the h50 for 69 shipped form them and a corsair memory airflow fan for 17.

With a push pull is there any need for rubber gaskets between the radiators and fans and case?

I've been buying from directron since 2000. I even bought things for this build from them. They've been very good over the years.


----------



## agentemo1

Hey guys.... about to place my order for a HAF932. im using Corsair Dominator ram. I was wondering is there any need for the Corsair ram cooling kit with that big fan on the side of the case? thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


Hey guys.... about to place my order for a HAF932. im using Corsair Dominator ram. I was wondering is there any need for the Corsair ram cooling kit with that big fan on the side of the case? thoughts?

Thanks


Sounds like the same RAM and case setup as me, and I have been fine on temps so far.

I am in a basement room, however, where the ambient is always quite nice and low. As well, I am not aggressively pushing my RAM.

Still, I would advise you wait and see. The HAF 932 is quite spacious and breezy. With good cable management, I would think you should be fine.

ALSO, depending on the CPU cooler you choose to use, you may not be able to squeeze the RAM cooler on there! I am using a Megahelms cooler, and as many people have noted, you couldn't get all 6 RAM slots full without bumping one of the fans, and with just three slots full, there is not much room left!

Another reason to wait and see how the fit and cooling is before getting the RAM cooler . . .

-J


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JimmyMo*


Sounds like the same RAM and case setup as me, and I have been fine on temps so far.

I am in a basement room, however, where the ambient is always quite nice and low. As well, I am not aggressively pushing my RAM.

Still, I would advise you wait and see. The HAF 932 is quite spacious and breezy. With good cable management, I would think you should be fine.

ALSO, depending on the CPU cooler you choose to use, you may not be able to squeeze the RAM cooler on there! I am using a Megahelms cooler, and as many people have noted, you couldn't get all 6 RAM slots full without bumping one of the fans, and with just three slots full, there is not much room left!

Another reason to wait and see how the fit and cooling is before getting the RAM cooler . . .

-J


Thanks for the reply... I was planning on the h50. I don't feel like spending 24 bucks if i don't have too on a gimmicky product. I could at any point rig a fan over top the ram if need be correct? I was planning on getting two typhoon ap-15 for the h50 in a push pull. which i could use the stock h50 fan as my ram cooler.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


Thanks for the reply... I was planning on the h50. I don't feel like spending 24 bucks if i don't have too on a gimmicky product. I could at any point rig a fan over top the ram if need be correct? I was planning on getting two typhoon ap-15 for the h50 in a push pull. which i could use the stock h50 fan as my ram cooler.


You shouldnt need the twin/triple fan air cooler that Corsair sells to sit on the heatsinks. I have one, because my ram came with it, but, I dont think it makes much of a difference. If anything, out of all the fans in my system, those are the louder ones. As long as you have good air flow, you shouldn't need it. The H50 btw will allow you to fill up all 6 memory banks and not overtake any of the slots, rendering them unusable.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JimmyMo* 
Oh boy! You can actually download it now, too, it appears.

So, who's gonna try it first . . . 

I am still trying to stabilize my newly-built beast and don't need to add in ANOTHER variable while trouble-shooting these BSODs!









I am excited to see if this new BIOS adds anything positive to the mix . . .

-J

I am liking the new BIOS a lot. They definitely fixed some memory compatibility issues.

All settings being the same, memory throughput is slightly down though. From about 35.2GB/s to 34.8GB/s with my RAM at DDR3-2005.

I am working on tweaking the settings to get the speed back though. I am back up to 35GB/s according to Sandra.

Windows 7 x64 seems to boot faster.

Some of the RAM timings still do not autodetect properly. Also, there are still a few settings that show one clock higher then what you set it to manually.

Intel Burn Test is showing slightly higher GFLOPs when stress testing.


----------



## agentemo1

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=...bf2fc95e066893

Asus P6X58D-E going for 229. enter code "ILOVEDAD" for additional $10 off... they also do free ground shipping i believe.

Is there any reason i should not order form superbiiz??


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=...bf2fc95e066893

Asus P6X58D-E going for 229. enter code "ILOVEDAD" for additional $10 off... they also do free ground shipping i believe.

Is there any reason i should not order form superbiiz??

I ordered some drives from them recently and they were packed well with bubble wrap and secured nicely inside of the box. I've heard though that it can be hit or miss with how well they package items, but, my personal experience with them has been great so far.


----------



## agentemo1

Just ordered the final parts to my new system minus the graphics card which I still need to figure out my solution.

Power: Corsair hx1000w - $190 (have)
Cpu: I7 930 - $199 (have)
Cooler: Corsair H50 - $70
Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D-E Motherboard - $219 (ordered)
Ram: Corsair Dominator 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) CMP6GX3M3A1600C8- $179.00 ($40 rebate) (have)
Graphics: BFG 9800gtx+ -$0 (have)
Sound: X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series - $78 (have)
System Drive: Intel X25-M 160GB Solid State Drive (SSD) $381 (have)
Drives 1: BARRACUDA ST3120026AS - $0 (have)
Drives 2: BARRACUDA ST3120026AS - $0 (have)
Optical: LG UH10LS20K 10X Blueray - $95 (ordered)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 F - $125 (ordered)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate - $228 (have)

Total: $1,764

I still need to get two fans for the h-50 and decided wether to SLI my 9800gtx+ or move to a pair of SLI 260's or 295's or just get a 470 or 480....

jeez... thoughts?


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclone3d*


I am liking the new BIOS a lot. They definitely fixed some memory compatibility issues.

All settings being the same, memory throughput is slightly down though. From about 35.2GB/s to 34.8GB/s with my RAM at DDR3-2005.

I am working on tweaking the settings to get the speed back though. I am back up to 35GB/s according to Sandra.

Windows 7 x64 seems to boot faster.

Some of the RAM timings still do not autodetect properly. Also, there are still a few settings that show one clock higher then what you set it to manually.

Intel Burn Test is showing slightly higher GFLOPs when stress testing.


Hey, right on, very cool! Thanks for testing it out.

Over at Xtremesystems.org, there is a thread there where they talk about some new features that got added?

Quote:



They added a utility called "drive expert"
There's an option called "super speed" for setting up raid on sata 3, and a couple other options.


Hmm. Not a lot of detail there, but it sounds like ASUS might have given us MOAR! Always nice.

A bit more voltage tweaking, and maybe I will try this BIOS . . . or, I might just load it, reset to default and begin a fresh xmisery template tweaking run!

-J


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
Just ordered the final parts to my new system minus the graphics card which I still need to figure out my solution.

Power: Corsair hx1000w - $190 (have)
Cpu: I7 930 - $199 (have)
Cooler: Corsair H50 - $70
Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D-E Motherboard - $219 (ordered)
Ram: Corsair Dominator 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) CMP6GX3M3A1600C8- $179.00 ($40 rebate) (have)
Graphics: BFG 9800gtx+ -$0 (have)
Sound: X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series - $78 (have)
System Drive: Intel X25-M 160GB Solid State Drive (SSD) $381 (have)
Drives 1: BARRACUDA ST3120026AS - $0 (have)
Drives 2: BARRACUDA ST3120026AS - $0 (have)
Optical: LG UH10LS20K 10X Blueray - $95 (ordered)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 F - $125 (ordered)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate - $228 (have)

Total: $1,764

I still need to get two fans for the h-50 and decided wether to SLI my 9800gtx+ or move to a pair of SLI 260's or 295's or just get a 470 or 480....

jeez... thoughts?

Just a heads up, Dell Small Business had a killer deal going on with graphic cards, I think it expires today? It was 30% off. People were getting the GTX 480 for ~$360 w/ Free Shipping. They had other cards as well. Something to think about (quickly) -- no pressure!


----------



## DullBoi

I havent been able to get my PC to resume from sleep with this mobo. two bioses and both the same frome S3 resume, blank. Any ideas?









Hopefully ASUS adds some better mem support and bug fixes in there latest BIOS.


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Just a heads up, Dell Small Business had a killer deal going on with graphic cards, I think it expires today? It was 30% off. People were getting the GTX 480 for ~$360 w/ Free Shipping. They had other cards as well. Something to think about (quickly) -- no pressure!










from what i found out that was some kind of snafu through dells %30 promotion. was not supposed to apply to Graphics cards. so i wonder who will be getting some and who wont.

any idea which thread would be helpful on discussions of what i should do given my current setup?

Thanks


----------



## nudniq

Hi I posted this in another thread but I thought I'd try here:

I'm _almost_ done building my system and would like to overclock my i7 930 to 3.8ghz as a starting point. My system details are below. I'm a oc newbie so if anyone has a similar build and can provide the settings they used that would be a great starting point. I've read a few of the guides...and looked at these settings

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8440597
Would these be a good starting point?

Also, I have a few questions regarding my BIOS, first what version for the P6X58D-E are you using and should I update it before changing any settings? I'm hoping to have the system built by this weekend.
Secondly my RAM has an XMP profile with my motherboard so I'm assuming it will automatically load it at 8-8-8-24 1600mhz at 1.65v if I set it in XMP. I've read that the P6X54D-E offers 1.64 and 1.66, is 1.66 safe for the RAM? Is this compatible when overclocking the CPU, that is can I have the XMP profile on when overclocking the CPU? I also plan to overclock with hyperthreading on.

Within my old case (long story), I have the side panel fan, and interior optional fan working (along with the standard 2 front fans/top exhaust and my Corsair H50 in pushpull [intake]). Is this cooling adequate?

Cheers and thanks


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


from what i found out that was some kind of snafu through dells %30 promotion. was not supposed to apply to Graphics cards. so i wonder who will be getting some and who wont.

any idea which thread would be helpful on discussions of what i should do given my current setup?

Thanks


I believe they still have the EVGA GTX 470 for a good deal, using the 30% off coupon. Can you give us more details what your graphics card budget is and what you'd be using the system for mostly? That said, I really like the new Radeon 5xxx series cards. I would look into either a 5770, 5850 or 5870.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nudniq*


Hi I posted this in another thread but I thought I'd try here:

I'm _almost _done building my system and would like to overclock my i7 930 to 3.8ghz as a starting point. My system details are below. I'm a oc newbie so if anyone has a similar build and can provide the settings they used that would be a great starting point. I've read a few of the guides...and looked at these settings

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8440597
Would these be a good starting point?


Absolutely!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nudniq*


Also, I have a few questions regarding my BIOS, first what version for the P6X58D-E are you using and should I update it before changing any settings? I'm hoping to have the system built by this weekend.


I believe Asus just released 0303 for the P6X58D-E board. You might want to just start off by pulling that release down and flashing it from the start.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nudniq*


Secondly my RAM has an XMP profile with my motherboard so I'm assuming it will automatically load it at 8-8-8-24 1600mhz at 1.65v if I set it in XMP. I've read that the P6X54D-E offers 1.64 and 1.66, is 1.66 safe for the RAM? Is this compatible when overclocking the CPU, that is can I have the XMP profile on when overclocking the CPU? I also plan to overclock with hyperthreading on.


Yes, you can run it at 1.66v, but, in my overclocking profiles, I just set it to 1.64.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nudniq*


Within my old case (long story), I have the side panel fan, and interior optional fan working (along with the standard 2 front fans/top exhaust and my Corsair H50 in pushpull [intake]). Is this cooling adequate?


Yep, what you should be good to go. However, I don't know what fans you are using or how your cable management is, so having good fans and a clean wire/cable management can make great improvements with your case's airflow.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nudniq*


Cheers and thanks


Cheers mate!


----------



## nudniq

Thanks very much. I'm using stock Antec fans, and a Scythe Ultra Kaze 1300RPM as the side fan. With my Ante 900 case, I cut a few holes around for cable management, and a large hole on the bottom for my 'flipped' Corsair 1000HX so that it exhausts out. I'll try the settings this weekend and run some tests. Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nudniq*


http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8440597
Would these be a good starting point?


xmisery's settings are solid. I had to up the CPU Voltage and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage a bit on mine to get it stable but that is a great starting point. I ended up with:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual] 
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled] 
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled] 
BCLK Frequency.........................[181] 
PCIE Frequency.........................[100] 
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz] 
UCLK Frequency.........................[2903MHz] 
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto] 
CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual] 
CPU Voltage............................[1.25625] shows 1.240 in cpu-z
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80] 
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23125] 
IOH Voltage............................[1.14] 
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50] 
ICH Voltage............................[1.20] 
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50] 
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled] 
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV] 
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps] 
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled] 
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto] 
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled] 
C1E Support............................[Disabled] 
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled] 
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled] 
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled] 
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled] 
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled] 
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled] 
Active Processor Cores.................[All] 
A20M...................................[Disabled] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled] 
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

The Pudding









Edit to add that this is my first attempt at overclocking by the way. LOL


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JimmyMo*


Hey, right on, very cool! Thanks for testing it out.

Over at Xtremesystems.org, there is a thread there where they talk about some new features that got added?

Hmm. Not a lot of detail there, but it sounds like ASUS might have given us MOAR! Always nice.

A bit more voltage tweaking, and maybe I will try this BIOS . . . or, I might just load it, reset to default and begin a fresh xmisery template tweaking run!

-J


Yeah, I saw the drive expert thing when I was looking around but thought it may have been there before. It is basically a utility to setup SATA3 RAID in BIOS from what it looks like. I don't have the SATA3 controller enabled so I probably won't even be messing with that feature for a while.


----------



## heptilion

Do any of you use prime95 blend test to check your stability?????? cus im still crashing.. i passed linx 100 times and memtest 18 hours blend test still screws me up :S :S


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heptilion*


Do any of you use prime95 blend test to check your stability?????? cus im still crashing.. i passed linx 100 times and memtest 18 hours blend test still screws me up :S :S


I use IBT and LinX to stress test.


----------



## heptilion

how many hours of linx and IBT do you run for 24/7 sability?? so you dont think prime95 blend test is good??


----------



## gergregg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heptilion*


Do any of you use prime95 blend test to check your stability?????? cus im still crashing.. i passed linx 100 times and memtest 18 hours blend test still screws me up :S :S


Prime has taken quite a bit more voltage to get stable. I can LinX all day long but at about 3 hours into prime95 I would get a BSOD.


----------



## heptilion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gergregg* 
Prime has taken quite a bit more voltage to get stable. I can LinX all day long but at about 3 hours into prime95 I would get a BSOD.

how much did u have to up the voltage to get prime95 stable??


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
how many hours of linx and IBT do you run for 24/7 sability?? so you dont think prime95 blend test is good??

I just find Prime95 takes forever to test for stability. Here are the settings I use when running LinX or IBT when stressing and looking for stability.

For LinX:
Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20

For IBT:
Stress Level: Very High / Threads: 4 or 8 (don't use Auto) / Times to run: 20


----------



## heptilion

yeah but dude i have tried both of them and have run them 100 times on linx and 25 times on IBT very high and they pass.. but when i run prime95 blend test it crash within and hour every time..

atm im running at this values and this is the only way i can run the blend test without crashing

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[172]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1376MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2752MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.15670]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.2250]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

so atm my ram is running at 8x multiplier and it wont work at 10x cus everytime blend test crashes... it is annoying


----------



## gergregg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
how much did u have to up the voltage to get prime95 stable??

vcore .041
qpi/dram .075

Those are what I had to add running at 4.4.

CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]

Also, are you sure this setting is helping stability? You may want to try auto. I'm going to start messing with DA and skews shortly with this board, but right now I'm running auto.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

heptilion,

Have you ran Prime95 seperate. The small, then the large instead of the blend. I think that would give you a better idea of where your problem is.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gergregg* 
vcore .041
qpi/dram .075

Those are what I had to add running at 4.4.

CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]

Also, are you sure this setting is helping stability? You may want to try auto. I'm going to start messing with DA and skews shortly with this board, but right now I'm running auto.


Quote:

The CPU differential amplitude allows one to increase the amplitude of a given clock signal which in turn *increase* their *noise immunity*. In short what this means is that as clockspeeds increase, so does the noise level. If the noise is too high then this can be mistaken for a clock signal which will therefore result in an error being transmitted.

http://www.****************/reviews/...nce_revealed/3

Not the best source probably but I think it stands.


----------



## heptilion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


heptilion,

Have you ran Prime95 seperate. The small, then the large instead of the blend. I think that would give you a better idea of where your problem is.


i have tried small test and that is stable. will try running large and see what happens.


----------



## gergregg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


http://www.****************/reviews/...nce_revealed/3

Not the best source probably but I think it stands.


I understand what it is, but I'm wondering if he has tested himself weather or not it is helping stability at his current setting.


----------



## heptilion

ok so i jotted down when prime95 crashes.. its at 5300 iteration when at fft=768k.. this is where it always crashes... :S


----------



## gergregg

Here is where I settled with my voltages. I think I will upgrade to the official 303 bios and do little further voltage testing to see if there is any difference.

Hmmm, bios was listed on their official download site just a few minutes ago. I went to download it and now it's not listed.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gergregg*


Here is where I settled with my voltages. I think I will upgrade to the official 303 bios and do little further voltage testing to see if there is any difference.

Hmmm, bios was listed on their official download site just a few minutes ago. I went to download it and now it's not listed.


Yeah, I've seen that happen before too. If you haven't already, try going to their Global Site instead, as I seem to have better luck getting what I need that way.


----------



## gergregg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Yeah, I've seen that happen before too. If you haven't already, try going to their Global Site instead, as I seem to have better luck getting what I need that way.


Yeah, I was on the global site and it is back now.


----------



## agentemo1

My board arrives tomorrow. In regards to putting together my new system should i flash new firmware in any specific way before putting new operating system on? or is it ok to do my install. get the system up and running then upgrade firmwares?


----------



## ChronoTrigger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gergregg* 
Here is where I settled with my voltages. I think I will upgrade to the official 303 bios and do little further voltage testing to see if there is any difference.

Hmmm, bios was listed on their official download site just a few minutes ago. I went to download it and now it's not listed.

Just checked - the 303 bios is back...


----------



## ChronoTrigger

... Doh, and now it has disappeared again. How strange. Says it supports new CPU's. I wonder which ones?


----------



## ChronoTrigger

Okay, it's back. I've attached it here.


----------



## gergregg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
My board arrives tomorrow. In regards to putting together my new system should i flash new firmware in any specific way before putting new operating system on? or is it ok to do my install. get the system up and running then upgrade firmwares?

You can do the bios either way. If you want to do it right off the bat I would download a few of the recent bios and put them on a flash drive or cd, and backup the original just in case.


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclone3d*


Yeah, I saw the drive expert thing when I was looking around but thought it may have been there before. It is basically a utility to setup SATA3 RAID in BIOS from what it looks like. I don't have the SATA3 controller enabled so I probably won't even be messing with that feature for a while.


Okay, found some MORE details on what BIOS 0303 contains from another post  dated this morning, 6/10, within a larger thread over on xtremesystems.org:

Quote:



P6X58D-E

BIOS 303

1. Set default UCLK frequency to 2133MHz for i7 970.
2. Display HDD size in Drive Xpert configuration in BIOS setup.
3. Added Marvell 9128 Drive Xpert support.
4. Enable support for 1.25V, 1.35V, 1.65V option in DRAM Voltage Settings
5. Changed Q-Fan manual mode critical temperature from 75C to 95C.
6. Added additional memory options (tRFC settings) for improved memory clocking.
7. Updated Marvell 9128 firmware and Option Rom.
8. Added Marvell 9128 Option ROM auto skip function.
9. General 3D performance improvements at stock settings.


Not sure where this information is coming from







. . . all they have on the ASUS site is what we saw before:

Quote:



P6X58D-E 0303 BIOS
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us


Anyways . . .

Regarding this BIOS, I am not seeing a lot of red flags in other forums (i.e., "OMG they friezz my boardz!!"), so I am thinking I will toss this on my deck tonight and see how things go.

Number 9, "General 3D performance improvements at stock settings" has me intrigued - - I wonder if they made some of the changes to alleviate the issue SOME 5XXX graphics card users were having with lines and the grey screen of death (GSOD), and are "hiding" it in this simple statement??

I mention it, because with my Xfire 5770s, I have one, thin light grey line on the right side of my middle 3x1 Eyefinity setup . . . it has me concerned . . . might be 10.5 Catalyst driver, tho, and those new idle speeds people are talking about . . .

Hope that BIOS info helps someone! It was good for me . . .

-J


----------



## Nakattk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gergregg*


You can do the bios either way. If you want to do it right off the bat I would download a few of the recent bios and put them on a flash drive or cd, and backup the original just in case.



I'm a first time builder and have a questions about the post above. I will be getting the P6X58D P motherboard as well. Do you mean that you have to install all of the BIOS revisions or do you just install the lastest one?


----------



## ChronoTrigger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nakattk*


I'm a first time builder and have a questions about the post above. I will be getting the P6X58D P motherboard as well. Do you mean that you have to install all of the BIOS revisions or do you just install the lastest one?










You can always update directly to the newest bios, skipping any in between.


----------



## Nakattk

Thanks for the update!


----------



## gergregg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nakattk*


I'm a first time builder and have a questions about the post above. I will be getting the P6X58D P motherboard as well. Do you mean that you have to install all of the BIOS revisions or do you just install the lastest one?










Nope, you do not you can just install the latest one. It's just nice to have all of them in one place because a certain revision may not work well for your hardware.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


My board arrives tomorrow. In regards to putting together my new system should i flash new firmware in any specific way before putting new operating system on? or is it ok to do my install. get the system up and running then upgrade firmwares?


You probably don't have to worry about which order you do it in. But, if it were me personally, I would probably flash the BIOS prior to installing the OS, but, thats just me. What's nice about this board, is that Asus has a feature built into the BIOS called "Express Gate" which allows you to get Internet access without having any OS installed. This would be a great way for you to access the Asus site and pull down the BIOS for your board to a thumb/flash drive and get updated in the event that you dont have a secondary computer/laptop laying around.


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


You probably don't have to worry about which order you do it in. But, if it were me personally, I would probably flash the BIOS prior to installing the OS, but, thats just me. What's nice about this board, is that Asus has a feature built into the BIOS called "Express Gate" which allows you to get Internet access without having any OS installed. This would be a great way for you to access the Asus site and pull down the BIOS for your board to a thumb/flash drive and get updated in the event that you dont have a secondary computer/laptop laying around.










I have lots of computers ... How would i go about flashing from a Cd or thumb drive? asus use to use some flash utility from windows. or sometimes a floppy


----------



## ChronoTrigger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
I have lots of computers ... How would i go about flashing from a Cd or thumb drive? asus use to use some flash utility from windows. or sometimes a floppy 

Enter the bios and use E-Z Flash (it's usually an option on the last section of the Asus bios). It'll read from USB thumb drives or optical drives.


----------



## agentemo1

Thanks!

ewiz running a deal right now with coupon,,,

ZOTAC GTX480 =$444.99

Zotac any good? 5 year warranty?


----------



## kckyle

zotac is alright, i would go for pny or evga though.


----------



## cyclone3d

I am having a really weird issue with this board when overclocked...

If I run the Sisoft Sandra memory benchmark, the board will not warm boot. I have to turn it all the way off and then back on again for it to post again.

If I run the Everest memory benchmarks it warm boots fine.

I have tried changing memory timings looser, adjusting voltages, etc.

It is IntelBurnTest stable and doesn't crash ever.

So what in the world is Sandra screwing with when I use it?


----------



## Cyberman

anyone having issues with the beta 0808 bios for premium? just checking to make sure it is safe to upgrade. it's been in beta for awhile.


----------



## luke997

Hi guys,
I'm back in the thread







- finised WC with new CPU and I was shocked how easy it was to OC it.
2nd attempt at 4.43Ghz with 143x31 success - at just 1.36v (via offset settings - for the 10th time thanks to BlackDragon for this discovery!)

OC temps are:
Ambient: 17.8C
Load OC CPU (4.43Ghz @1.36v) Max Water: 25.2C
IBT Load Max CPU Temp: 53C (max on single core 57C)
Prime95 Load Max CPU Temp: 57 (max on signle core 59C)

What I was also surprised is how easily it supplies power to 3 OC's 480s and OC's CPU! That's like ~400W of power (if not more) going through so respect to the board









Here's some eye candy - more in the worklog for those interested


----------



## xmisery

SEXY!! Nicely done sir.


----------



## Saux

Hey there,

I followed xmiserys 4.2ghz guide, but noticed it didnt have HT enabled.

Would I be better leaving it off, or turning it on - and if i did turn it on what should I increase the voltages by? (I have a 930 btw)


----------



## maximus7651000

He has one with HT enabled as well. My vcore is slightly lower @ 4.2GHz than what his had shown but his settings were completely stable in my sig as well. HT is nice for video encoding and things of the like but isn't any advantage in actual game play that I have seen so if you're only gaming then it's not a necessity and having it enabled adds 1-2C in CPU temps.


----------



## Saux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


He has one with HT enabled as well. My vcore is slightly lower @ 4.2GHz than what his had shown but his settings were completely stable in my sig as well. HT is nice for video encoding and things of the like but isn't any advantage in actual game play that I have seen so if you're only gaming then it's not a necessity and having it enabled adds 1-2C in CPU temps.


So the QPI and DRAM voltages stay the same, just a increase in the V core yeh?


----------



## maximus7651000

Honestly I'd have to go back and look at my settings because I was able to run lower voltages on some settings but things are going to vary chip to chip as well as the fact that you're using a 930 which I have no experience with yet. What are the specs of RAM you are using?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saux* 
Hey there,

I followed xmiserys 4.2ghz guide, but noticed it didnt have HT enabled.

Would I be better leaving it off, or turning it on - and if i did turn it on what should I increase the voltages by? (I have a 930 btw)

Hi Saux. It really depends on what you'd be using the system for, if you'd be able to take full advantage of HT. Others, although wouldn't ever use the HT, still OC their system with it, just because they can.









In any event, I didn't have an i7 930 to test out the OC settings with, so I apologize for not having a 4.2 w/ HT template for you. Hopefully, someone else who has a 930 has gotten their system stable and can post what their settings are. If not, your best bet is to plugin the settings I have listed for 930 4.2 non-HT, then bump up your vcore(CPU Voltage) about 4-5 notches and the QPI/DRAM Voltage up 2-3 notches as well. Then you'll have to kind of test it out yourself and see what seems to work best for you.

But, then again, you may not even have (or need) to use HT at all in the first place. In which case, just use the non-HT settings and adjust accordingly (if needed).


----------



## Pogs2004

Hi Folks,

Finally got my system up and running but having some problems... My specs are as follows:

p6x58d-e mobo
i7 920 cpu
H50 cooler
6 GB Corsair XMS3, DDR3 PC3-12800 (1600) Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 9-9-9-24, 1.65V
2 x 250GB RAID 0
Geforce 9800GTX+
700W PSU
Windows 7 Pro
All latest drivers, etc.

The problem is I'm getting random shutdown/reboots even at stock auto settings. I can OC no problem to 3.6 using xmisery's settings, and using the Intel burn test I can run 20 or more passes at high and the CPU doesn't go more than 65'C and idles at about 37 (at auto it reaches about 55 and idles at 34). I've run Memtest and that shows no problems, so hopefully my memory is OK. Most of the random reboots are when the GPU is doing a lot of work, games/benchmarks, etc. so I'm wondering if that might be the problem (the card worked fine in my old system though). Maybe even a driver issue with the GPU? I'm running the latest from the Nvidia site. Any help would be most appreciated.

Thanks,

Rory


----------



## kckyle

sounds like a psu not being stable?


----------



## Pogs2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
sounds like a psu not being stable?

That had crossed my mind, although it's a 700w unit it was pretty cheap. I've noticed the 12v rail drops from 12.20v at idle to 11.70v as soon as I run IBT, even lower running prime95...


----------



## Pogs2004

Definitely PSU or GPU related I think. Been running prime95 all afternoon/evening with no problems, but as soon as I played Railworks it rebooted within 10 minutes, core temp shortly before was only 53'C. I have a 9800GT which I'll try, but looks like I wasted Â£30 on a crap PSU, should have gone for something better! We live and learn....


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pogs2004* 
Definitely PSU or GPU related I think. Been running prime95 all afternoon/evening with no problems, but as soon as I played Railworks it rebooted within 10 minutes, core temp shortly before was only 53'C. I have a 9800GT which I'll try, but looks like I wasted Â£30 on a crap PSU, should have gone for something better! We live and learn....

Yeah, sounds like your PSU may be the culprit. What make/model is it? I own 2 Corsair PSU's (HX850 and HX1000) and I can't rave enough about how great they are! They will be a little pricey, but, well worth the money spent in my opinion.


----------



## Pogs2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Yeah, sounds like your PSU may be the culprit. What make/model is it? I own 2 Corsair PSU's (HX850 and HX1000) and I can't rave enough about how great they are! They will be a little pricey, but, well worth the money spent in my opinion.

It's a "Storm" PSU branded by scan.co.uk, it was less than Â£30 so you get what you pay for! Just to rule out the GPU I'll try the 9800GT later today, and order up an HX850 or 950 if there's still a problem. Cheers


----------



## bfeng91

Add me to the list!


----------



## Cobalin

Is it worth watercooling this board with its built-in heat pipes? If so, can anyone recommend a good WC system specifically made for it?

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## perlitas

I like this -->Asus P6X58D PREMIUM


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cobalin*


Is it worth watercooling this board with its built-in heat pipes? If so, can anyone recommend a good WC system specifically made for it?

Cheers,

Dave


No, it is not worth it - board runs cool enough if you don't have too much hardware.

For the waterblocks - see my worklog - I have put it under water very recently (EK NB/SB block + 2xmosfet) - mostly for the looks but also because 3 OC's 480s and oc'd i7 draw lot of power so under water is certainly cooler.

*Click*


----------



## Fantomau

I used the template for 3.6ghz on my i7 930 and was getting BSOD with Prime95

BCCode:1e
BCP1:FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2:00000000000025FF
BCP3:0000000000000008
BCP4:00000000000025FF

Then I ran Prime95 again and got this twice:

[Mon Jun 14 06:24:46 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

I looked for stress.txt, But couldnt find it.

Other tests passed for almost 3 hours.

What exactly (I dont know much about OCing) would I have to change and what does the BSOD mean?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


I used the template for 3.6ghz on my i7 930 and was getting BSOD with Prime95

BCCode:1e
BCP1:FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2:00000000000025FF
BCP3:0000000000000008
BCP4:00000000000025FF

Then I ran Prime95 again and got this twice:

[Mon Jun 14 06:24:46 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

I looked for stress.txt, But couldnt find it.

Other tests passed for almost 3 hours.

What exactly (I dont know much about OCing) would I have to change and what does the BSOD mean?


It could be your RAM actually. Try loosening up your timings or decreasing the speed in BIOS and see if that helps. I also noticed you have 8GB in your sig rig. Are you running 2x4GB Dual-Channel sticks?


----------



## Fantomau

OOPs, Forgot to change the ram.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantomau* 
OOPs, Forgot to change the ram.











What do you have your Dominator's set to? Timings/speed/etc? You may need to play with these settings to get the P95 error to go away.


----------



## Pogs2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Yeah, sounds like your PSU may be the culprit. What make/model is it? I own 2 Corsair PSU's (HX850 and HX1000) and I can't rave enough about how great they are! They will be a little pricey, but, well worth the money spent in my opinion.


Well I swapped the 9800GTX+ GPU for the 9800GT and everything is sweet! Well, the card doesn't perform as well as the GTX+ but at least it doesn't crash. CPU temps are a lot lower as well, by about 10'C. I know this is probably the wrong thread to ask this, but could it still be the PSU not being able to deliver stable power to the heftier card? I may just bight the bullet and get a new PSU and graphics card....


----------



## kckyle

hmm 700watt is plenty for one 9800. what brand is it?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pogs2004*


Well I swapped the 9800GTX+ GPU for the 9800GT and everything is sweet! Well, the card doesn't perform as well as the GTX+ but at least it doesn't crash. CPU temps are a lot lower as well, by about 10'C. I know this is probably the wrong thread to ask this, but could it still be the PSU not being able to deliver stable power to the heftier card? I may just bight the bullet and get a new PSU and graphics card....


Absolutely. It could be that if that 9800gtx+ is drawing more power than your 9800gt (as you said), the PSU might not be able to keep a steady power stream to it, causing slight fluctuations, and therefore, ultimately causing the crash.

Do you have any friends in the area that have decent PSU's that they would kindly loan you for a couple hours to troubleshoot further? Or, perhaps an equivalent card or better to determine if its your card and not the PSU.

Keep us posted!


----------



## maximus7651000

Hey xmisery, I just thought I'd put up a stable clock speed I've been running for a few days now with HT on and it's been completely stable for me after a weekend of testing.







I haven't tried bumping down the vcore (currently 1.32750 in bios) just yet but will try soon.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1242483


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
Hey xmisery, I just thought I'd put up a stable clock speed I've been running for a few days now with HT on and it's been completely stable for me after a weekend of testing.







I haven't tried bumping down the vcore (currently 1.32750 in bios) just yet but will try soon.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1242483

Hey, cool man. Definitely keep me updated with your further testing. I'll update the templates with your findings.


----------



## maximus7651000

I guess I was off a tad on the vcore as I'm looking at it now 1.33750 in bios.

4.343GHz HT on

CPU Ratio = 21
BCLK Frequency = 207
PCIE Frequency = 100
DRAM Frequency = 1659MHz
UCLK Frequency = 3320MHz
QPI Link Data Rate = 7471MT/s

CPU Voltage = 1.33750
CPU PLL Voltage = Auto
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage = 1.27500
IOH Voltage = Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage = Auto
ICH Voltage = Auto
ICH PCIE Voltage = Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage = 1.68
all others following are Auto
LLC = Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude = Auto
CPU Clock Skew = Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
IOH Clock Skew = Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disabled

C1E Support = Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher = Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch = Enabled
Intel (R) Virtualization Tech = Enabled (runs the same for me on or off)
CPU TM Function = Enabled
Execute Disable Bit = Enabled
Intel (R) HT Technology = Enabled
Active Processor Cores = All
A20M = Disabled
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) = Disabled
Intel (R) C-State Tech = Disabled

These settings have been stable for me since Thursday afternoon after extensive stress testing and rigorous gaming...I didn't sleep last night before going to work this morning since games ended up taking over the weekend for me.









Update.....

Well it seems the lowest I can get mine to run is 1.33750 in bios. I bumped the vcore down 1 step and crashed within 10 minutes so time for some other tweaks to see if I can drop core voltage.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 









What do you have your Dominator's set to? Timings/speed/etc? You may need to play with these settings to get the P95 error to go away.

From memtest, 534mhz, DDR3-1066, CAS: 8-8-8-20

Ram Model: CM3X2G1600C8D


----------



## dcd58

Hi everyone








I'm real new here and taking this overclocking late in the game (I'm 51).
I love my games, so i built a rig. To get to the point I have the P6X58D Premium and the I7 975 Extreme.
I have the "Intel processor ID utility" on my pc and when I run it with these settings on BIOS...
Manual
CPU Ratio: 29
BCLK 150
PCIE 100
Dram DDR3-1805 MHz
UCLK 3759 MHz
everything else ;Auto
...it shows this:
CPU 4.34 QPI 7.19 GT/s IMC MHz and the overclock warning sign.
Then if I adjust the BIOS to this...
Auto
CPU 32
BCLK Auto
PCIE Auto
Dram 1866mhz
UCLK 3732 MHz
everything else on: Auto
It reads this..
CPU 4.27 QPI 6.40GT/s IMC 1866
and with NO overclock warning sign, yet it is still overclocked
Weird?
I know I can get this baby up to 4.5 or higher, but I really don't know what I am doing here. I would greatly appreciate the help from the masters on this. Even if I achieve 4.3 + I would be grateful. I can't seem to get the chip over the 4.34 with stability.
Can some of you jump in and give me a hand?
Thanks


----------



## raizooor3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcd58* 
Hi everyone








I'm real new here and taking this overclocking late in the game (I'm 51).
I love my games, so i built a rig. To get to the point I have the P6X58D Premium and the I7 975 Extreme.
I have the "Intel processor ID utility" on my pc and when I run it with these settings on BIOS...
Manual
CPU Ratio: 29
BCLK 150
PCIE 100
Dram DDR3-1805 MHz
UCLK 3759 MHz
everything else ;Auto
...it shows this:
CPU 4.34 QPI 7.19 GT/s IMC MHz and the overclock warning sign.
Then if I adjust the BIOS to this...
Auto
CPU 32
BCLK Auto
PCIE Auto
Dram 1866mhz
UCLK 3732 MHz
everything else on: Auto
It reads this..
CPU 4.27 QPI 6.40GT/s IMC 1866
and with NO overclock warning sign, yet it is still overclocked
Weird?
I know I can get this baby up to 4.5 or higher, but I really don't know what I am doing here. I would greatly appreciate the help from the masters on this. Even if I achieve 4.3 + I would be grateful. I can't seem to get the chip over the 4.34 with stability.
Can some of you jump in and give me a hand?
Thanks

Are you air-cooled? I don't think you will go much further on air than 4.3-4.4


----------



## dcd58

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizooor3* 
Are you air-cooled? I don't think you will go much further on air than 4.3-4.4

Yes I am. Only I am thinking of getting the "H50" from Corsair. I have the V8 from cool master now and 2 220 fans a 190 and 2 120 (at least i think those are the sizes







). I can't seem to stay stable though at 4.3. Runs great at 4.28. Highest temp on a benchtest is 70c
any ideas how to get this stable at 4.3 or 4.4?


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantomau* 
I used the template for 3.6ghz on my i7 930 and was getting BSOD with Prime95

BCCode:1e
BCP1:FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2:00000000000025FF
BCP3:0000000000000008
BCP4:00000000000025FF

Then I ran Prime95 again and got this twice:

[Mon Jun 14 06:24:46 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

I looked for stress.txt, But couldnt find it.

Other tests passed for almost 3 hours.

What exactly (I dont know much about OCing) would I have to change and what does the BSOD mean?


Hello







,

Uhm just a side note.... also increase the ram voltage with your OC...since everything is fabulously interconnected







... if you increase the Base clock your frequency on your ram also increases... and im sure with those settings its set at 1.5 volts.... If you can tell xmisery exactly what OC settings, he can get you at ease in no time







....Oh yea BSOD... From my understanding its just a very blunt notification that tells you there is a hardware issue or a software issue.... in your case a hardware issue.. due to your OC....

Good luck..... Love this thread


----------



## jt705

I have an i7 975 running at 4.4
I use CPU Ratio: 33
BCLK 133
Cpu Voltage 1.45


----------



## dcd58

I notice though you are water cooled. I can get mine up to 4.3 with the max temp at 70c, idle at 40c. Seems i can't go any higher with air. What do you think about the Corsair H50 as a cooling system. I am running it now with the V8 from Cool Master


----------



## jt705

I have heard good things about the Corsair H50. My temps are Max around 57c, idle around 30c. I wish you all the best. I could push my cpu higher. I was running 4.6 for a while but I dropped back a bit. Could not see any difference between 4.4 and 4.6 in normal day to day stuff and 4.6 was a little flaky, but 4.4 is rock solid.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Hey dcd58, I'm new here also and new to overclocking so this might be like the blind leading the blind but I thought I'd try to help you out a bit. Or at least maybe give you a couple pointers in the right direction.

First off its easier if we can see what you got going on so fill out your sig rig a littlemore. Things like what kind of memory. What brand and model of power supply. What kind of air cooler will make a big difference.

I'd never heard of "Intel processor ID utility". Upon doing a quick search it looks like a tool to ID the chip and thats about it so I'm not sure where that fits in. Your post read a bit like maybe you were using it to change your bios settings ?? Clarify that a bit.

Trying to look at settings can be a little rough on the eyes. Somewhere on here someone started template that looks just the same as bios for this motherboard and is easy to read.

Quote:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]

CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]

Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]

BCLK Frequency.........................[181]

PCIE Frequency.........................[100]

DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]

UCLK Frequency.........................[2903MHz]

QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]

CPU Voltage............................[1.25625] shows 1.240 in cpu-z

CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23125]

IOH Voltage............................[1.14]

IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]

ICH Voltage............................[1.20]

ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]

DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]

CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]

CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]

CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]

IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]

PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]

Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]

Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]

Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]

CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]

Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]

Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]

Active Processor Cores.................[All]

A20M...................................[Disabled]

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]

Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]
That is with my numbers. Copy and paste that into notepad or word and Print that out. Restart your computer, hold down the delete button to get into bios.(no offense intended just thought i'd include the basics) Then write down the numbers etc.. for yours. That way you and anybody trying to help you will have a better idea of where you're at. I'm not sure how much different yours will look with the 975 but I imagine it should be pretty similar format wise.

Ok then either before or after that you need to get a few utilities. Prime95. http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/ Realtemp http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/ CPUZ http://www.cpuid.com for starters. I'm writing this is notepad after reading your post so if you already have done this and I missed it in my flipping back and forth forgive me.

OK what you really want. Getting those super high clocks of 4.5 or so. First off I've got to say don't just go trying to jump right up there. Also doing so with auto settings and just bumping your multiplier (cpu ratio settings)doesn't seem like a good idea. I'd be afraid of it auto overvolting something and frying your very nice very expensive chip. Your going to want to get there with as few of volts as possible. Just plugging in a 1.45 vcore when max spec is 1.375 (?) without working your way up slowly just sounds like a bad idea. Rather or not you can get there on air will depend largely on what your temps are doing as you go up.

I started to write out some suggestions of my own but I ereased it figuring thats just taking the blind leading the blind thing a little too far. So instead I'll suggest you do some reading here http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...920-930-a.html
As well as check out xmisery's low voltage settings posted on page 1 of this thread.

OK I can't help it. IF I had your chip. This is what i'd try. I'd start out with xmisery's 3.8 settings. Adjust vcore and qpi to get it stable. Then I'd switch back to the stock multiplier of 25 and lower the FSB down to 152 then check for stability and adjust vcore and qpi accordingly. Once stable again at hopefully a nice low vcore I'd start pushing up that FSB (BCLK Frequency) a little at a time. Checking for stability and adjusting core voltage and qpi/dram core voltage as you go. At 161 you will be over 4 and 181 over 4.5. In all honesty though the few high overclocks that i've seen with the 975 were done with the 19 or 21 multiplier. I'd just have to try out the 25 for myself though.


----------



## Ryin

Hi guys, I just finish building this Rig. I'm running i7 930 on it and using Prolimatech Megahalem Rev B as my cooler. I have it setup with a push/pull with 1850rpm 120mm fan. I am expecting my temp to be idle around low 30ish and load maybe in high 60ish. Currently it's OC to 4.05Ghz. with 1.265V stable, P95 4hr torture; test but the temperature is higher then what i expected. Idle around 40-44 and load is at 76-80C. Now that seems high, so i redone the thermal past and remounted the heat sink, no change.

Am I missing something? or is this the norm? I would really appreciate any input you might have.

Thanks


----------



## agentemo1

Hey guys. I am completing my build! I am wondering if I can safely use a 4 pin fan splitter off my CPU Fan header to control my scythe push/pull setup. allowing me to control fan speeds? I figured I would have to cut one of the controller cables to allow it to see one fan RPM. thoughts? anyone done this?

Thanks!


----------



## dcd58

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jt705* 
I have heard good things about the Corsair H50. My temps are Max around 57c, idle around 30c. I wish you all the best. I could push my cpu higher. I was running 4.6 for a while but I dropped back a bit. Could not see any difference between 4.4 and 4.6 in normal day to day stuff and 4.6 was a little flaky, but 4.4 is rock solid.

Thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Hey dcd58, I'm new here also and new to overclocking so this might be like the blind leading the blind but I thought I'd try to help you out a bit. Or at least maybe give you a couple pointers in the right direction.

First off its easier if we can see what you got going on so fill out your sig rig a littlemore. Things like what kind of memory. What brand and model of power supply. What kind of air cooler will make a big difference.

I'd never heard of "Intel processor ID utility". Upon doing a quick search it looks like a tool to ID the chip and thats about it so I'm not sure where that fits in. Your post read a bit like maybe you were using it to change your bios settings ?? Clarify that a bit.

Trying to look at settings can be a little rough on the eyes. Somewhere on here someone started template that looks just the same as bios for this motherboard and is easy to read.

That is with my numbers. Copy and paste that into notepad or word and Print that out. Restart your computer, hold down the delete button to get into bios.(no offense intended just thought i'd include the basics) Then write down the numbers etc.. for yours. That way you and anybody trying to help you will have a better idea of where you're at. I'm not sure how much different yours will look with the 975 but I imagine it should be pretty similar format wise.

Ok then either before or after that you need to get a few utilities. Prime95. http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/ Realtemp http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/ CPUZ http://www.cpuid.com for starters. I'm writing this is notepad after reading your post so if you already have done this and I missed it in my flipping back and forth forgive me.

OK what you really want. Getting those super high clocks of 4.5 or so. First off I've got to say don't just go trying to jump right up there. Also doing so with auto settings and just bumping your multiplier (cpu ratio settings)doesn't seem like a good idea. I'd be afraid of it auto overvolting something and frying your very nice very expensive chip. Your going to want to get there with as few of volts as possible. Just plugging in a 1.45 vcore when max spec is 1.375 (?) without working your way up slowly just sounds like a bad idea. Rather or not you can get there on air will depend largely on what your temps are doing as you go up.

I started to write out some suggestions of my own but I ereased it figuring thats just taking the blind leading the blind thing a little too far. So instead I'll suggest you do some reading here http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...920-930-a.html
As well as check out xmisery's low voltage settings posted on page 1 of this thread.

OK I can't help it. IF I had your chip. This is what i'd try. I'd start out with xmisery's 3.8 settings. Adjust vcore and qpi to get it stable. Then I'd switch back to the stock multiplier of 25 and lower the FSB down to 152 then check for stability and adjust vcore and qpi accordingly. Once stable again at hopefully a nice low vcore I'd start pushing up that FSB (BCLK Frequency) a little at a time. Checking for stability and adjusting core voltage and qpi/dram core voltage as you go. At 161 you will be over 4 and 181 over 4.5. In all honesty though the few high overclocks that i've seen with the 975 were done with the 19 or 21 multiplier. I'd just have to try out the 25 for myself though.









Thank you for taking the time to write this for me. I will do as you instructed and hope for the best!
Don


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
Hey guys. I am completing my build! I am wondering if I can safely use a 4 pin fan splitter off my CPU Fan header to control my scythe push/pull setup. allowing me to control fan speeds? I figured I would have to cut one of the controller cables to allow it to see one fan RPM. thoughts? anyone done this?

Thanks!

Which Scythe fans are you talking about? Just be careful running some of the high speed fans (especially 2) off a single header. Make sure there that it won't draw too much power and cause and damage. Some fans will work fine doing this.. just double check the specs.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryin* 
Hi guys, I just finish building this Rig. I'm running i7 930 on it and using Prolimatech Megahalem Rev B as my cooler. I have it setup with a push/pull with 1850rpm 120mm fan. I am expecting my temp to be idle around low 30ish and load maybe in high 60ish. Currently it's OC to 4.05Ghz. with 1.265V stable, P95 4hr torture; test but the temperature is higher then what i expected. Idle around 40-44 and load is at 76-80C. Now that seems high, so i redone the thermal past and remounted the heat sink, no change.

Am I missing something? or is this the norm? I would really appreciate any input you might have.

Thanks

Hmm, the Mega is a great cooler. 4Ghz [email protected] is pretty good. What are your ambient temps? Idling in the low to mid 40's seems slightly high, same with your load temps of 80c. What kind of case do you have and fans? It might just be a TIM application issue (btw which TIM is it?). But we need more info to help.


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Which Scythe fans are you talking about? Just be careful running some of the high speed fans (especially 2) off a single header. Make sure there that it won't draw too much power and cause and damage. Some fans will work fine doing this.. just double check the specs.

AP-15 per your suggestion. I am running an asus P6X58D-e. Motherboard manual says CPU fan supprts 2A (24 W) fan power max.

let me know. I am getting ready to power my system up! minus the gtx480 and scythe fans. still waiting on those.

wish me luck!

p.s. Thanks xmisery for all your help thus far.


----------



## Nakattk

I am trying to make a quick desicion between the E and premium versions of this board. Can anyone lend some insight? I don't want to get the cheaper one and wish I had the premium later. This will be my first build so I'm trying to make the best choices now. Will the E be good for a mild overclock? Does the E support Turbo Boost? Do you really need 2 LAN ports? I read the information in the first post, but Iam still torn. Thanks for any help!


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
I am trying to make a quick desicion between the E and premium versions of this board. Can anyone lend some insight? I don't want to get the cheaper one and wish I had the premium later. This will be my first build so I'm trying to make the best choices now. Will the E be good for a mild overclock? Does the E support Turbo Boost? Do you really need 2 LAN ports? I read the information in the first post, but Iam still torn. Thanks for any help!

never make a quick decision ;-) I went with the e instead of the premium. From what I could tell it was a better board. If you don't need dual ethernet.


----------



## Nakattk

It may sound noobish but, why would you need dual ethernet? I can save $50 off my build if I get the E version. Is the preimum better construction or can it handle temps better?


----------



## Ryin

Thanks for the reply. I was using the TIM that came with the Prolimatech then i swtiched to IC Diamond 7. I also have some Arctic Silver 5 but i haven't tried on this setup yet. My case is Xclio Windtunel; it's got 2x 25cm fan on the side panel; i added 120mm 2400rpm rear fan for exhaust. the cooler seems to be well mounted i followed the instruction pretty carefully, it's got 2x120mm 1850rpm fan on a push an pull.
Ambient temp is around 24-26C.

I'm really disappointed in the temp, i seriously thought it would be lower.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


AP-15 per your suggestion. I am running an asus P6X58D-e. Motherboard manual says CPU fan supprts 2A (24 W) fan power max.

let me know. I am getting ready to power my system up! minus the gtx480 and scythe fans. still waiting on those.

wish me luck!

p.s. Thanks xmisery for all your help thus far.


Yep, those will work fine! I run 2 off 1 header also.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
It may sound noobish but, why would you need dual ethernet? I can save $50 off my build if I get the E version. Is the preimum better construction or can it handle temps better?

The E version is constructed with the same quality. There are two fewer heat-pipes on the chipset cooling. It also only has 1 gigabit ethernet port, rather than 2 on the Premium, which can be used to multihome (a backup network connection). The on-board reset button has disappeared. And rather than the Marvel 9123 of the Premium, it has a Marvel 9128, which actually should provide more robust support for RAID.


----------



## agentemo1

xmisery,

just booted my system for the first time. everything posted and all is good. Except that my cpu temp is shown in the Bios at 85c .... the radiator doesnt feel hot to the touch and the fan is running. thoughts?


----------



## Ryin

Thanks for the reply. I was using the TIM that came with the Prolimatech then i swtiched to IC Diamond 7. I also have some Arctic Silver 5 but i haven't tried on this setup yet. My case is Xclio Windtunel; it's got 2x 25cm fan on the side panel; i added 120mm 2400rpm rear fan for exhaust. the cooler seems to be well mounted i followed the instruction pretty carefully, it's got 2x120mm 1850rpm fan on a push an pull.
Ambient temp is around 24-26C.

I'm really disappointed in the temp, i seriously thought it would be lower.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Hmm, the Mega is a great cooler. 4Ghz [email protected] is pretty good. What are your ambient temps? Idling in the low to mid 40's seems slightly high, same with your load temps of 80c. What kind of case do you have and fans? It might just be a TIM application issue (btw which TIM is it?). But we need more info to help.


----------



## xEzekialx

Can this mobo support raid on the sata 6? wondering because i currently have this board with a sata 6 HDD and im thinking of buying a new hdd to raid with.


----------



## agentemo1

HA pump was not plugged in... it had gotten disconnected... mine is running 29.5 at idle form the bios.


----------



## rattlerskin

Xmisery, you have any problems running 12 gb of ram? I have heard some guys had issues with 12 gb on these motherboards and I have not seen many running that much. What are your thoughts?

Also, at my current OC I am running the RAM at 8-8-8-24 (1531 MHz), how much extra voltage did you need to get to your current timings? I tried 7-7-7-24 with stock voltage and I got 384 errors in Memtest after the 6th hour. I would like to tighten the timings since I wont be able to get up to 1600 MHz without bumping the FSB up more, and I dont really want to run any faster than what I am at.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryin*


Thanks for the reply. I was using the TIM that came with the Prolimatech then i swtiched to IC Diamond 7. I also have some Arctic Silver 5 but i haven't tried on this setup yet. My case is Xclio Windtunel; it's got 2x 25cm fan on the side panel; i added 120mm 2400rpm rear fan for exhaust. the cooler seems to be well mounted i followed the instruction pretty carefully, it's got 2x120mm 1850rpm fan on a push an pull. 
Ambient temp is around 24-26C.

I'm really disappointed in the temp, i seriously thought it would be lower.


Ahh IC7 is supposed to be pretty good stuff, better than AS5. Plus it doesn't require the 200hrs of cure time, like AS5. I was really thinking you could get temps in the high 60's, low 70's with that setup. Maybe there's an airflow problem somewhere. hmmm...


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


xmisery,

just booted my system for the first time. everything posted and all is good. Except that my cpu temp is shown in the Bios at 85c .... the radiator doesnt feel hot to the touch and the fan is running. thoughts?



Yikes! Is that 85c @ stock clocks? What rpm does it show the pump running at? It should be at a constant ~1450rpm. Make sure you disable/turn off fan control on the motherboard for the header that it is connected to. This allows it to run at 100% at all times.

*EDIT:* LOL, I just saw your new post (quoted below). Yeah, I figured it had something to do with your pump! Glad you got that sorted out.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


HA pump was not plugged in... it had gotten disconnected... mine is running 29.5 at idle form the bios.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xEzekialx* 
Can this mobo support raid on the sata 6? wondering because i currently have this board with a sata 6 HDD and im thinking of buying a new hdd to raid with.

Actually, the E version does, as it has the newer Marvel Controller. I'm a little upset that as an owner of the more expensive Premium, that it does not allow for RAID on the SATA 6 ports.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rattlerskin* 
Xmisery, you have any problems running 12 gb of ram? I have heard some guys had issues with 12 gb on these motherboards and I have not seen many running that much. What are your thoughts?

Also, at my current OC I am running the RAM at 8-8-8-24 (1531 MHz), how much extra voltage did you need to get to your current timings? I tried 7-7-7-24 with stock voltage and I got 384 errors in Memtest after the 6th hour. I would like to tighten the timings since I wont be able to get up to 1600 MHz without bumping the FSB up more, and I dont really want to run any faster than what I am at.

I've actually read many of the same claims. However, I personally haven't experienced any significant problems running 12GB on this board. In fact, I've been able to tighten my timings up to 7-8-7-20-88-1T and is stable. Perhaps its because I'm running some really good memory (Dominator's). I also had bought all 6 modules matched/paired, which may have helped. I did try running at 7-7-7, but, it wouldn't get stable for me. Try the timings I'm running and see if that works for you too.


----------



## rattlerskin

Great, i'll try those and see. I am running the same ram as you, so hopefully I have the same luck. Are you running stock voltage? Also, you said you havent experienced any significant problems, which may indicate you have experienced other smaller issues. Did I read too far into your reponse? Thanks.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rattlerskin* 
Great, i'll try those and see. I am running the same ram as you, so hopefully I have the same luck. Are you running stock voltage? Also, you said you havent experienced any significant problems, which may indicate you have experienced other smaller issues. Did I read too far into your reponse? Thanks.

Yeah, hopefully you have similar luck. I'm only running 1.64v on them at the moment. I think these modules have some wiggle room too, but, I haven't really spent much time tinkering with them. Oh, and yeah.. you probably just read too far into my comment. I've only had stability problems when I pushed the timings really hard, but, that applies toward any memory for that matter being pushed hard. In my opinion, this memory is by far some of the best out there on the market right now.


----------



## agentemo1

xmisery,

what should do to get my ram up to its stated speed. I have the CMP6GX3M3A1600C8. thanks!


----------



## rattlerskin

I forgot to ask, what is the name of the setting I change for the "88" and the name of the setting I change for the "1T"? I am horrible with doing those right when someone just puts them in the order you did, I stare at them and never make progress!


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rattlerskin* 
I forgot to ask, what is the name of the setting I change for the "88" and the name of the setting I change for the "1T"? I am horrible with doing those right when someone just puts them in the order you did, I stare at them and never make progress!

The "88" setting is the refresh cycle time (should be DRAM Ref Cycle Time in BIOS). Not sure about the command rate. I'll try to look at it when I get home.


----------



## dcd58

Thanks to all who have been trying to help me. I am still not there yet but i thought i would post this to maybe help you to help me better!
Thanks
Don


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rattlerskin* 
I forgot to ask, what is the name of the setting I change for the "88" and the name of the setting I change for the "1T"? I am horrible with doing those right when someone just puts them in the order you did, I stare at them and never make progress!

No worries. Go into the RAM settings section and change these:

1st Information:
DRAM REF Cycle Time: 88

2nd Information:
DRAM Timing Mode: 1N


----------



## Nakattk

Does the P6x58D-E Support turbo boost?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
xmisery,

what should do to get my ram up to its stated speed. I have the CMP6GX3M3A1600C8. thanks!

It depends on your OC settings. Everything is basically inter-connected somehow. For example, when you make a change in BIOS, it effects something somewhere else. You'll notice this, when you adjust the CPU Ratio Setting or BCLK Frequency, you'll notice that the DRAM Frequency changes. Also, just a slight heads up. I honestly didn't notice any major speed increase when getting the memory to run at its stated speed. You're better off tightening your timings and getting a good solid OC on the CPU. If you can get your memory to run at 1600mhz or higher, and everything else is still stable.. well, then that's a bonus! But I wouldn't be too worried over it.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
Does the P6x58D-E Support turbo boost?

Yep!


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
It depends on your OC settings. Everything is basically inter-connected somehow. For example, when you make a change in BIOS, it effects something somewhere else. You'll notice this, when you adjust the CPU Ratio Setting or BCLK Frequency, you'll notice that the DRAM Frequency changes. Also, just a slight heads up. I honestly didn't notice any major speed increase when getting the memory to run at its stated speed. You're better off tightening your timings and getting a good solid OC on the CPU. If you can get your memory to run at 1600mhz or higher, and everything else is still stable.. well, then that's a bonus! But I wouldn't be too worried over it.









I am running stock right now. I set it to the xmp profile 1 and system seemed to reboot fine.

would you suggest that i start with one of you overclock profiles by pluggin in all the fields and see what it does? what kinds of settings do i need to change if the system is not stable?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
I am running stock right now. I set it to the xmp profile 1 and system seemed to reboot fine.

would you suggest that i start with one of you overclock profiles by pluggin in all the fields and see what it does? what kinds of settings do i need to change if the system is not stable?

Yes, I would recommend you using one of the profiles I have posted. If your OC isn't stable, I provide suggestions with each the post on what to try and do to find stability. Give it a go and let us know. (hey, I just rhymed!)


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Yes, I would recommend you using one of the profiles I have posted. If your OC isn't stable, I provide suggestions with each the post on what to try and do to find stability. Give it a go and let us know.

will do. I am still waiting on my AP15's. currently running the corsair stock fan on intake from the front of the case i am gettin avg of 29c at idle. once i get the system overclocked and it boots back into win7 which program do you suggest i run to burn it in and stress test it?

Thanks for you help!!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
will do. I am still waiting on my AP15's. currently running the corsair stock fan on intake from the front of the case i am gettin avg of 29c at idle. once i get the system overclocked and it boots back into win7 which program do you suggest i run to burn it in and stress test it?

Thanks for you help!!

I prefer to use LinX or IBT.


----------



## rattlerskin

Xmisery, I just wanted to put it out there that I used your 7-8-7-20-88-1T settings for my ram and it tested 8 hours stable in memtest, a 1-hour OCCT test on medium data sets and 6 hours stable in Prime. I will run a full 18 hour run of prime tonight and tomorrow, but I expect it to be perfectly stable. Thanks for the help, I will probably be putting 6 more gigs into my system within the month so I should be seeing some great improvements between the tighter timings and increased memory.


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rattlerskin* 
Xmisery, I just wanted to put it out there that I used your 7-8-7-20-88-1T settings for my ram and it tested 8 hours stable in memtest, a 1-hour OCCT test on medium data sets and 6 hours stable in Prime. I will run a full 18 hour run of prime tonight and tomorrow, but I expect it to be perfectly stable. Thanks for the help, I will probably be putting 6 more gigs into my system within the month so I should be seeing some great improvements between the tighter timings and increased memory.

which overclock profile did you start with?


----------



## rattlerskin

I started with his 3.8 w/ HT, then moved to 4.0 w/o HT, which is where I currently am. I ran his 4.2 w/o HT for a while, then moved to 4.4 for some benchmarks from there.


----------



## agentemo1

i just plugged in all the 4.01 info and it booted. my idle temps are about 37c is that ok for the moment?


----------



## rattlerskin

37 idle is fine, what are your load temps? Have you started testing it yet?

What is your fan setup on your H50? We have almost identical systems, but my idle temp at 4 GHz is about 29-30C.


----------



## agentemo1

ok so i am now running IBT and i crash after 11 passes on standard. since i am such a noob. what should i be running IBT at and what are some stable results?

also if i keep crashing then i just need to start bumping CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" incrementally one minimum bump at a time? do i do both or is one preferred over the other?

THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rattlerskin* 
37 idle is fine, what are your load temps? Have you started testing it yet?

What is your fan setup on your H50? We have almost identical systems, but my idle temp at 4 GHz is about 29-30C.

i am currently running the corsair stock fan till me 2 x gentle typhoon ap15's get here. I have it place in the front drive bays strapped up the unused 3.25 floppy frame. I should post pics of my mod! It is set to intake and I have a 90angle curved 5 inch exhaust vent pointing up the the top exhaust.


----------



## Ryin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Ahh IC7 is supposed to be pretty good stuff, better than AS5. Plus it doesn't require the 200hrs of cure time, like AS5. I was really thinking you could get temps in the high 60's, low 70's with that setup. Maybe there's an airflow problem somewhere. hmmm...

well, first thanks for the input. I tried to reset the heat sink a few more times with different case fan configuration to improve the air flow. Nothing seems to work still idling around 40-44c; load 75-80.
I'm about to give up on this. I did notice that the megahalem contact plate has thin line separation between the heat pipe and the plate. Maybe i got a defective coolers? although highly unlikely.

Anything else I can try?


----------



## Ryin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Ahh IC7 is supposed to be pretty good stuff, better than AS5. Plus it doesn't require the 200hrs of cure time, like AS5. I was really thinking you could get temps in the high 60's, low 70's with that setup. Maybe there's an airflow problem somewhere. hmmm...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryin* 
well, first thanks for the input. I tried to reset the heat sink a few more times with different case fan configuration to improve the air flow. Nothing seems to work still idling around 40-44c; load 75-80.
I'm about to give up on this. I did notice that the megahalem contact plate has thin line separation between the heat pipe and the plate. Maybe i got a defective coolers? although highly unlikely.

Anything else I can try?

I did notice my chip set is generating a lot of heat, after I turn off the system most of heat i feel is coming from the Mobo. I have the p6x58d Premium board.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
i just plugged in all the 4.01 info and it booted. my idle temps are about 37c is that ok for the moment?

Yeah, its okay, considering you are using a single stock fan. Once you get those GT's installed you should see that drop down some as well. What were your load temps like when you ran the stress test? You may have to wait until you get better fans put on before you start doing some heavy stressing. That single stock fan is probably struggling to keep the chip cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
ok so i am now running IBT and i crash after 11 passes on standard. since i am such a noob. what should i be running IBT at and what are some stable results?

also if i keep crashing then i just need to start bumping CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" incrementally one minimum bump at a time? do i do both or is one preferred over the other?

THANK YOU THANK YOU

If you are trying to tune it with the most accuracy, you'll probably want to adjust one at a time. BTW, Did you have HT on or off? You may want to start out with HT off for now, until you get your better fans installed. Or, you may not even need HT at all. (depends on what you use the computer for). It would also help drop your temps a bit.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryin* 
I did notice my chip set is generating a lot of heat, after I turn off the system most of heat i feel is coming from the Mobo. I have the p6x58d Premium board.

Very strange. Your case is supposedly pretty good at cooling. The Premium board (as opposed to the E version) has better heat pipe transfer from the chipsets too, which gets pushed to that heatsink near the back IO ports. Maybe you need to install a fan on or near that to suck/pull the hot air from that area? I believe Asus includes a small fan in the box for this, but, you may want to look at getting a beefier fan for that area? Otherwise, I'm kind of at a loss at the moment.


----------



## bfeng91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryin* 
I did notice my chip set is generating a lot of heat, after I turn off the system most of heat i feel is coming from the Mobo. I have the p6x58d Premium board.

If it helps at all, my load temps are around 75C with push/pull GT's exhausting out the back. I've tried AS5 and IC7, AS5 winning so far - I'm probably going to put some Shin Etsu on later and reseat it maybe to hopefully get better temps.


----------



## Yangtastic

Hey guys,

I'm starting to look for an X58 motherboard and the P6X58D-E looked like a good choice.

So I need you guys to raise as many points as to why I should purchase the P6X58D-E as opposed to the GA-X58A-UD3R or the ASROCK X58 Extreme3.

Thanks.


----------



## Pogs2004

Well that'll teach me to buy a cheap PSU! My Corsair TX850 arrived today and I'm now running rock solid at xmisery's 3.6GHz settings with the 9800GTX+ card.... Idle temps are about 27 rising to 60 max using prime95 small FFT test. No more random restarts







It's quite amazing just how much the PSU affects not just stability but temperatures as well, everything was MUCH hotter with the GTX+ and the old PSU.

Luckily a mate of mine with an old Athlon setup has just had his 400W PSU go pop, so hopefully my old 700W job will do him just fine.

Thanks for all the help guy's. I'm happy with 3.6GHz at the moment but might try for 4 when I feel I "need some more". Those H50 coolers are something else though!

Cheers,

Rory


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yangtastic* 
Hey guys,

I'm starting to look for an X58 motherboard and the P6X58D-E looked like a good choice.

So I need you guys to raise as many points as to why I should purchase the P6X58D-E as opposed to the GA-X58A-UD3R or the ASROCK X58 Extreme3.

Thanks.

good price, good layout, able to raid sata 6, some might even say this board requires less vcore to hit the same ghz of oc.


----------



## Rudyyy

Ok so I'm just about to order this board (-e) with a 920 DO and 6GB of Dominator 1600 C7 and a Corsair H50 (Have thought about the Prolimas but want to try the H50)

I plan to run the memory at stock speeds and the processor at 3.0 (160 x 19) or 3.2 (160 x 20) for everyday use.

In a few months I'm going to get a 470, then a new case and SSD at the end of the year, for now I will be using the other components from my SIG

Any thoughts?


----------



## kckyle

get a corsair 800D









as for ssd. take advantage of SATA 6 and get the crucial C300.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yangtastic* 
Hey guys,

I'm starting to look for an X58 motherboard and the P6X58D-E looked like a good choice.

So I need you guys to raise as many points as to why I should purchase the P6X58D-E as opposed to the GA-X58A-UD3R or the ASROCK X58 Extreme3.

Thanks.

When I was picking my board it came down to either the GA-X58A-UD3R or the P6X58D-E. I almost went with the UD3R because of the 4th PCI-E slot the ASUS lacks. My final decision on the ASUS was helped along by the many good reviews of the board here as well as elsewhere. One of the bigger things though is I read too much on the UD3R that had a very similar theme to this. http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...gb-usable.html Maybe it is just luck of the draw but those common problems didn't seem to be quite as common with these two boards (P6X58D Premium and E)

The sound on this board is excellent. I haven't even thought about installing my sound card. I don't know how that compares to others but hey I like it.









16 phase power. Debatable how big of deal that is but it sure isn't going to hurt.










This board might just run a little cooler than some of the cheaper competition. Though it's my understanding that the premium has better cooling than the E.


----------



## dcd58

Hi all!
Ok, this seems the best i can do with what I know about OCing.








Click on it and you will see the stats. If anyone knows how to tweak it I'm all ears. Thanks to all who took the time to help a newbee


----------



## kzinti1

It seems that the Egg has a little sale going on for the E. Check it out!

http://http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131641&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL061810&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL061810-_-EMC-061810-Index-_-IntelMotherboards-_-13131641-L03C


----------



## Ryin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bfeng91* 
If it helps at all, my load temps are around 75C with push/pull GT's exhausting out the back. I've tried AS5 and IC7, AS5 winning so far - I'm probably going to put some Shin Etsu on later and reseat it maybe to hopefully get better temps.

Thank this definitely helps. I think it's just running hot. nothing else I can do about it. Will do one last switch to AS5 tonight and see how it goes.

I just want it to idle below 40 and load around 70-74 and I'll be happy. haha, looks like not going to happen.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pogs2004* 
Well that'll teach me to buy a cheap PSU! My Corsair TX850 arrived today and I'm now running rock solid at xmisery's 3.6GHz settings with the 9800GTX+ card.... Idle temps are about 27 rising to 60 max using prime95 small FFT test. No more random restarts







It's quite amazing just how much the PSU affects not just stability but temperatures as well, everything was MUCH hotter with the GTX+ and the old PSU.

Luckily a mate of mine with an old Athlon setup has just had his 400W PSU go pop, so hopefully my old 700W job will do him just fine.

Thanks for all the help guy's. I'm happy with 3.6GHz at the moment but might try for 4 when I feel I "need some more". Those H50 coolers are something else though!

Cheers,

Rory

Awesome! Yeah, the PSU really is overlooked at times for being the culprit of instability. Glad that is finally resolved now and you got yourself a solid OC!


----------



## kan3

Hi gents,

I recently bought Px58D-*E*. The built-in network card doesn't gets detected (not even listed in device manager). Please suggest what should I do. I am running Win7 64bit.

P.S. It's enabled in BIOS.

Thank you.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kan3* 
Hi gents,

I recently bought Px58D-*E*. The built-in network card doesn't gets detected (not even listed in device manager). Please suggest what should I do. I am running Win7 64bit.

P.S. It's enabled in BIOS.

Thank you.

What do you mean by built-in network card?


----------



## kan3

Built-in means built-in. The network card that comes with mobo.


----------



## IEATFISH

Did you download and install the drivers for it?


----------



## kan3

Yep I did that. But the problem is card is not being detected.


----------



## BranFB

Hi guys,
I have a simple question!

So I have a OCed 930. /it got till 4.6/

But i have a new mobo now... the Premium. So When I put it right in... Can I OC immediately or do I need to OC it first to 3.0 - 3.2 - 3.6 etc....

Is there a problem either way!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BranFB*


Hi guys,
I have a simple question!

So I have a OCed 930. /it got till 4.6/

But i have a new mobo now... the Premium. So When I put it right in... Can I OC immediately or do I need to OC it first to 3.0 - 3.2 - 3.6 etc....

Is there a problem either way!


There's no need to OC at a lower speed if you already know what your chip is capable of.


----------



## agentemo1

Xmisery,

I am still set to you 4.01 settings. I have been running IBT on 10 passess at standard and now very high. No BSOD yet. I presume I need to do 100,500? how many passes would you say are stable?

I also got my AP15's in a push/push pull on the intake from the front of the drive bays. right now i am getting about 69 c under load with IBT running at very high. how do those temps sound?

beside inputing your bios profile are there any other settings i should change?


----------



## rattlerskin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agentemo1* 
Xmisery,

I am still set to you 4.01 settings. I have been running IBT on 10 passess at standard and now very high. No BSOD yet. I presume I need to do 100,500? how many passes would you say are stable?

I also got my AP15's in a push/push pull on the intake from the front of the drive bays. right now i am getting about 69 c under load with IBT running at very high. how do those temps sound?

beside inputing your bios profile are there any other settings i should change?

I'm no expert here, but i'll toss in my two cents since I may be able to help a little bit. Once I find an OC which I believe to be stable, I run an hour-long OCCT test on auto, then an hour-long Linpack test in OCCT, 20 passes of LinX, then if it passes all of that I run a 16-18 hour run of Prime. Some may say that is overkill, but I am the type of person who wants to know my system is rock solid. I have run my 4.0 OC on a 30-hour Prime run and a 100 pass run on LinX, so I have no doubts. As far as the temps, my max hits 60C and I am using an H50 on intake with a push/pull setup with two 120mm Yate Loon fans. 69C is not too high, but I would want to lower it a bit, especially since you and I have the same setup and you are hitting 10C higher than I am. What is the temperature of the room the computer is in?

As far as the BIOS profile, are you running your ram at stock specs, or have you not changed those yet?


----------



## Irocing

First complete build.








i7-930/3.8, to easy








Idles 28 to 30c but no stressing yet until get a handle on this stuff.
Working on 5770 Crossfire OCing and heat issues on the cards first.

PIC

Later


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rattlerskin*


I'm no expert here, but i'll toss in my two cents since I may be able to help a little bit. Once I find an OC which I believe to be stable, I run an hour-long OCCT test on auto, then an hour-long Linpack test in OCCT, 20 passes of LinX, then if it passes all of that I run a 16-18 hour run of Prime. Some may say that is overkill, but I am the type of person who wants to know my system is rock solid. I have run my 4.0 OC on a 30-hour Prime run and a 100 pass run on LinX, so I have no doubts. As far as the temps, my max hits 60C and I am using an H50 on intake with a push/pull setup with two 120mm Yate Loon fans. 69C is not too high, but I would want to lower it a bit, especially since you and I have the same setup and you are hitting 10C higher than I am. What is the temperature of the room the computer is in?

As far as the BIOS profile, are you running your ram at stock specs, or have you not changed those yet?


Cold.. I ran the ac on full blast for a few hours. when i walked in the room my windows were condesated. idle on core #1 = 38 #2 = 35 #3= 35 #4= 34. The weird thing is asus probe is showing my temp at 33.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Irocing*


First complete build.








i7-930/3.8, to easy








Idles 28 to 30c but no stressing yet until get a handle on this stuff.
Working on 5770 Crossfire OCing and heat issues on the cards first.

PIC

Later










Cool! And welcome to the club!









Yeah, I run CF XFX 5770's also. When I was OC'ing them, I notice the top card will get warmer because of the restricted airflow of the card directly below it. To help compensate, you can bring the fan speed up on the video cards, but, they tend to get pretty loud if you start going above 60%. That is one thing I wish this board (and many other boards for that matter) would take into consideration for multi-video card placement.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


Xmisery,

I am still set to you 4.01 settings. I have been running IBT on 10 passess at standard and now very high. No BSOD yet. I presume I need to do 100,500? how many passes would you say are stable?

I also got my AP15's in a push/push pull on the intake from the front of the drive bays. right now i am getting about 69 c under load with IBT running at very high. how do those temps sound?

beside inputing your bios profile are there any other settings i should change?


Basically what rattleskin just said was good advice. Most of the times when I am looking for a stable OC, if I run LiinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. (or basically as much memory as possible). If this passes, most everything else will pass as well. When I used to run IBT, I would set it to 20 passes, Very High, (specify 4 or 8 threads, NOT auto -- there's a bug in the program that wont fully stress the chip when HT is enabled) and if that passes, again, most everything else will pass. Now granted, there will always be a breaking point, so some will say it's no long enough.. but in my experience, I've found that to be a really good test setup.


----------



## Nakattk

I just purchased the P6X58D-E and figured I would download the latest firmware while I wait to get it. On Asus site there are like 16 downloads for different things. Do I need all of this? And if so is the Bios the only one I do before I install my os? If you can't tell I'm a first timer.








This is everything I found.








AFUDOS241
AiCharger_V10006_XpVistaWin7
AISuite_V10609_XpVistaWin7
AsusUpdt_V71717_Win7VistaWinXP3264
BCU_V10100_XpVistaWin7
IMSM_V8901023
Intel_Chipset_V9111020_XPVistaWin7
Marvell9123_Controller_1001036-WHQL
Marvell9128_V1001034_XpVistaWin7
Marvell_MRU_V4101610_XpVistaWin7
MarvellYukon_Ethernet_V111053_Windows7
NEC_USB3_V10190_XpVistaWin7
P6X58D-E-ASUS-0303
ProbeII_V10486
Realtek_Audio_V6016037_V51006037_XPVistaWin7
TurboV10202_WinXPVistaWin7


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
I just purchased the P6X58D-E and figured I would download the latest firmware while I wait to get it. On Asus site there are like 16 downloads for different things. Do I need all of this? And if so is the Bios the only one I do before I install my os? If you can't tell I'm a first timer.








This is everything I found.








AFUDOS241
AiCharger_V10006_XpVistaWin7
AISuite_V10609_XpVistaWin7
AsusUpdt_V71717_Win7VistaWinXP3264
BCU_V10100_XpVistaWin7
IMSM_V8901023
Intel_Chipset_V9111020_XPVistaWin7
Marvell9123_Controller_1001036-WHQL
Marvell9128_V1001034_XpVistaWin7
Marvell_MRU_V4101610_XpVistaWin7
MarvellYukon_Ethernet_V111053_Windows7
NEC_USB3_V10190_XpVistaWin7
P6X58D-E-ASUS-0303
ProbeII_V10486
Realtek_Audio_V6016037_V51006037_XPVistaWin7
TurboV10202_WinXPVistaWin7

Welcome to the club!









You can install the BIOS update before or after your OS installation. It doesn't necessarily have to be beforehand though. It's probably a good idea to update everything. Newer software will typically fix any previous bugs, add additional features and sometimes improve performance.


----------



## ChronoTrigger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
I just purchased the P6X58D-E and figured I would download the latest firmware while I wait to get it. On Asus site there are like 16 downloads for different things. Do I need all of this? And if so is the Bios the only one I do before I install my os? If you can't tell I'm a first timer.








This is everything I found.








AFUDOS241
AiCharger_V10006_XpVistaWin7
AISuite_V10609_XpVistaWin7
AsusUpdt_V71717_Win7VistaWinXP3264
BCU_V10100_XpVistaWin7
IMSM_V8901023
*Intel_Chipset_V9111020_XPVistaWin7*
Marvell9123_Controller_1001036-WHQL
*Marvell9128_V1001034_XpVistaWin7*
Marvell_MRU_V4101610_XpVistaWin7
*MarvellYukon_Ethernet_V111053_Windows7*
*NEC_USB3_V10190_XpVistaWin7*
*P6X58D-E-ASUS-0303*
ProbeII_V10486
*Realtek_Audio_V6016037_V51006037_XPVistaWin7*
TurboV10202_WinXPVistaWin7

Yes, the bios is the only one you need before your OS.

If you put the bios on a USB thumb drive, you can access it from EZ flash (from within the bios).

*Bold items above are most likely to be needed*

Once the OS is installed, you'll need the intel chipset drivers, the Marvell drivers (9128) only if are using the Marvell Sata controller, the NEC USB 3 drivers only if you are using the usb 3 ports, and the Realtek drivers only if you are using the onboard audio. I don't think you'll need the Ethernet drivers as Win7 has them by default (then updates them via Windows update) but adding them won't hurt.

None of the rest are necessary (most are programs).


----------



## Nakattk

Cool thanks for the information. I have the first build jitters, so I am freaking about everything lol.


----------



## ChronoTrigger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nakattk*


Cool thanks for the information. I have the first build jitters, so I am freaking about everything lol.


Nothing like completing the build and seeing its first successful boot to turn those jitters into to smiles - best of luck!


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
There's no need to OC at a lower speed if you already know what your chip is capable of.

And if I want to use the Settings for 4.01 here on this thread...
But I want toplay secure and just change na cpu v to 1.4 I guess....
what else should I change.
And can it be just the 1.4
And from there... should I lower just the cpu v or something else too..


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BranFB*


And if I want to use the Settings for 4.01 here on this thread...
But I want toplay secure and just change na cpu v to 1.4 I guess....
what else should I change.
And can it be just the 1.4
And from there... should I lower just the cpu v or something else too..


Well, keep in mind that raising the vcore too much can also cause instability. If you wanted to start off a little higher than the templates, I would say, bump the vcore up about 3 notches and possibly the QPI/DRAM up about 2 notches. Then if you're stable, work yourself back down slowly one bump at a time. If you're having trouble, report back here and we can help you out a bit. Good luck!









EDIT: Also, if you get a chance, update your system specs with all of your parts so that we can get a better understanding of what we're working with.


----------



## agentemo1

after 15 passes of IBT at very high my system froze. tried a seconds time windows game me an error. No BSOD yet. I did pass 1 hour of OCCT on auto. running linpack in occt also gave me a windows error. I have still not had any bsod.


----------



## agentemo1

in regards to temps. Asus Probe is telling me im at 27C when real temp is saying 37c... occt says 40... thoughts?

speed fan seems to be telling me 25c.... idle (cores are about 19 to 20 c) confused.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


in regards to temps. Asus Probe is telling me im at 27C when real temp is saying 37c... occt says 40... thoughts?


I wondered about that myself after seeing that every temp monitor deal says something different. I figured that they are all wrong but pick one ( I picked Real Temp since it read the highest) and stick with it.


----------



## sledge

Does anyone know where I can buy the I/o shield (backplate) for the premium? I've checked a lot of places but can't find anything. There is some guy selling them on eBay but he's selling it for $40...

Any help or links will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledge*


Does anyone know where I can buy the I/o shield (backplate) for the premium? I've checked a lot of places but can't find anything. There is some guy selling them on eBay but he's selling it for $40...

Any help or links will be greatly appreciated...


Here's someone selling it on ebay. Seems rather overpriced though.


----------



## sledge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Here's someone selling it on ebay. Seems rather overpriced though.

Yeah that's the guy, guess he lowered the price, but I am not ready to shell out 35 bucks for a piece of metal...


----------



## agentemo1

When running OCCT Linpack on auto after about 15 minutes i get an error. thoughts>


----------



## agentemo1

ok i just passed 20 IBT set to 8 threads at very high. still confused about my temps and occasional errors in OCCT.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Cool! And welcome to the club!









Yeah, I run CF XFX 5770's also. When I was OC'ing them, I notice the top card will get warmer because of the restricted airflow of the card directly below it. To help compensate, you can bring the fan speed up on the video cards, but, they tend to get pretty loud if you start going above 60%. That is one thing I wish this board (and many other boards for that matter) would take into consideration for multi-video card placement.


Thanks,
Found out that on these boards you can change the #3rd slot to 8x
in the Bios and at 8x will not even fully use the bandwidth there.

Will move it down there and be able to bring my OCs back up again
with out the high fan speeds.
I think will also open up a PCI slot if I ever need it.
May need the longer Crossfire strip to do it. Want $19.95 on E-Bay for 1.
Rip off








Cards by (Themselves) will do 1000/1400/1.20v below 70c using Kombustor
and Furmark, Stable, but toned down from there.

Later


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Irocing*


Thanks,
Found out that on these boards you can change the #3rd slot to 8x
in the Bios and at 8x will not even fully use the bandwidth there.

Will move it down there and be able to bring my OCs back up again
with out the high fan speeds.
I think will also open up a PCI slot if I ever need it.
May need the longer Crossfire strip to do it. Want $19.95 on E-Bay for 1.
Rip off








Cards by (Themselves) will do 1000/1400/1.20v below 70c using Kombustor
and Furmark, Stable, but toned down from there.

Later










Yep, you will need to get longer CF bridges. I tried moving the one card down below as well a few months back, but, realized the CF bridges I had weren't long enough and I didn't feel like spending more money on it at the time. Plus, I don't really push my graphic cards that hard anyway, so I just moved it back to the 16x/16x slots for now.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Yep, you will need to get longer CF bridges. I tried moving the one card down below as well a few months back, but, realized the CF bridges I had weren't long enough and I didn't feel like spending more money on it at the time. Plus, I don't really push my graphic cards that hard anyway, so I just moved it back to the 16x/16x slots for now.

Think there are #2 lenghts of strips.
A 73mm and a 100mm.
Always something. Should have been supplied and come with the cards.

Later


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

On a side note, this build has finally allowed me to pin GTA 4 at 60FPS on near max settings (everything maxed but distance which is about 60%). Took me 2 builds to get that damned game maxed. It's an amazing processor whore and definitely seems to benefit from the quad vs. dual core. I was down around 30-40 FPS with my E8400 at 4.1 GHz and an EVGA GTX260.


----------



## ootz0rz

Hi, I just built a new rig on the asus p6x58d premium and a core i7 930 but seem to be having issues with CPU temperature.

Using the stock fan I get idle temp's hovering around 40C up to 50C at times. But what I'm concerned about more are my load temperatures. Using realtemp+prime95, I get temperatures in the high 90s (I've seen it go up to 99 once).

The odd thing is though, when I use the AI suite tool, it shows temperatures at about 10 degrees less. The bios, however, shows idle temperatures that line up with realtemp. I've also tried Speccy and CoreTemp - they both show temperatures that seem to align with the bios. A friend suggests that the board may have a temperature offset, which the AI suite (in windows) is properly calibrated for?

Even if that is the case, that means I'm still getting load temperatures hovering around 90C. This still seems high to me? My CPU fan seems to at anywhere from between 1500 up to about 2200 rpm. Are these numbers maybe low?

I've tried reseating the heatsink twice now, cleaning and then applying a fresh coat of thermal paste each time.

I'd be grateful for any help at this point... if I indeed to have a faulty component somewhere I'd like to get it sorted out as my direct replacement from the place I purchased runs out at the end of this week and I'd rather not have to deal with the OEMs myself :/ If you guys need any more information please do let me know, and thanks in advance!


----------



## Stensby

How are you applying the thermal paste? What heatsink are you using? Filling out your system specs would also be useful.


----------



## ootz0rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stensby* 
How are you applying the thermal paste? What heatsink are you using? Filling out your system specs would also be useful.

I applied the thermal paste as the i7 pic shows here: http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/sh....php?t=2280892

I'm using the stock heatsink/fan for the i7 930.

System specs are:
*Case*:Antec Twelve Hundred
*Memory*: Patriot Extreme Performance Viper II Series DDR3 6GB kit (3x2gb)
*CPU*: Intel Core i7 930 (Quad Core) running at stock
*Motherboard*: ASUS P6X58D Premium
*Power Supply*: Corsair HX Series 850w CMPSU-850HX
*Hard Drive*: 3x WD Caviar Black (WD1002FAEX) 1000GB SATA3
*DVD Drive*: Pioneer DVR-218LBK

Here's a screenshot to illustrate the temperature reading discrepancy:
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1180/temprn.png

Also, although the fan xpert thing says I'm set to "turbo" mode, I've tried every combination from the bios: standard, silent, turbo, disabled, manual, and anything else I might have missed. It seems to have no effect on fan speed (if indeed that is the issue)

*edit*
I should also mention, I get a weird USB issue as well. Randomly (and I'm unable to forcibly replicate this) my usb keyboard/mouse will power off for anywhere from 5-20 seconds and then re-power on. There's nothing wrong with either device, I've tried them both on other systems. And I've tried other devices as well. It's quite annoying when I'm playing games and the like :/


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ootz0rz* 
I applied the thermal paste as the i7 pic shows here: http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/sh....php?t=2280892

I'm using the stock heatsink/fan for the i7 930.

System specs are:
*Case*:Antec Twelve Hundred
*Memory*: Patriot Extreme Performance Viper II Series DDR3 6GB kit (3x2gb)
*CPU*: Intel Core i7 930 (Quad Core) running at stock
*Motherboard*: ASUS P6X58D Premium
*Power Supply*: Corsair HX Series 850w CMPSU-850HX
*Hard Drive*: 3x WD Caviar Black (WD1002FAEX) 1000GB SATA3
*DVD Drive*: Pioneer DVR-218LBK

Here's a screenshot to illustrate the temperature reading discrepancy:
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1180/temprn.png

Also, although the fan xpert thing says I'm set to "turbo" mode, I've tried every combination from the bios: standard, silent, turbo, disabled, manual, and anything else I might have missed. It seems to have no effect on fan speed (if indeed that is the issue)

*edit*
I should also mention, I get a weird USB issue as well. Randomly (and I'm unable to forcibly replicate this) my usb keyboard/mouse will power off for anywhere from 5-20 seconds and then re-power on. There's nothing wrong with either device, I've tried them both on other systems. And I've tried other devices as well. It's quite annoying when I'm playing games and the like :/

If you're going to spend that much on a build, why not spend anther $50 and get a decent fan?


----------



## ootz0rz

I was going to go out and buy a new fan today, the one I wanted wasn't in stock at the time (I'm thinking of a Cooler Master V8? My selection is effectively limited to what's in stock at Canada Computers and in stock at the North York location..for various reasons). But my issue is, from what I understand, I shouldn't be reaching the temperatures I do at load anyways. So I'm wondering if there is something wrong with one of the components?

I also still have that USB issue as well...


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ootz0rz*


I was going to go out and buy a new fan today, the one I wanted wasn't in stock at the time (I'm thinking of a Cooler Master V8? My selection is effectively limited to what's in stock at Canada Computers and in stock at the North York location..for various reasons). But my issue is, from what I understand, I shouldn't be reaching the temperatures I do at load anyways. So I'm wondering if there is something wrong with one of the components?

I also still have that USB issue as well...


 What is the temp in the room where your computer is?? Those temps are definitely too high, even for stock. You removed the stock thermal grease and replaced it with after market?


----------



## ootz0rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPT Ethanolic*


What is the temp in the room where your computer is?? Those temps are definitely too high, even for stock. You removed the stock thermal grease and replaced it with after market?


Temperature's in my room is usually around 20-25C..its about 22 right now and I'm still at 48 idle.

I removed the stock wax and replaced it with some Shin-Etsu Micro SI paste.

Also, does anyone have a reading on what their (stock heatsink/fan) fan RPM is at on load on a similar/same CPU?


----------



## Stensby

You need a new cpu cooler! When you get one don't apply thermal paste like that unless it's base looks like that! HDT coolers use a different paste application method than regular coolers. Also, please fill in your system specs so we can easily get information without going back to your orginal specs.


----------



## ootz0rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stensby* 
You need a new cpu cooler! When you get one don't apply thermal paste like that unless it's base looks like that! HDT coolers use a different paste application method than regular coolers. Also, please fill in your system specs so we can easily get information without going back to your orginal specs.

Hmm well I had left the original wax on to begin with, and only applied thermal paste recently thinking it might help. Made no difference at all though.

I was gonna go pick up a new cooler today but once again, out of stock...so I'll have to wait until tomorrow or Wednesday for that. When I do get it though, I shouldn't bother to apply new paste to it? (For a cooler master v8)

Once again though, my issue is...unless the stock heat sink/fan, cpu or motherboard is in some way defective, I should not be getting these temperatures with the sort of ambient room temperature I have? Isn't that correct? I don't really want to bother with over-clocking the CPU for now as I was thinking of getting a water-cooling solution for my system later on, so ideally I'd like to avoid purchasing a 3rd party air cooler if at all possible :/

*edit*
Also here's a screenshot of my system running prime95 + temperature read-outs. The thing that confuses me though is that the ASUS AI Suite shows acceptable temperature, but everything else does not? Although, from what I can tell, the temperature readouts from all the other software is in line with the BIOS.

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/8168/temp2.png


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ootz0rz* 
Hi, I just built a new rig on the asus p6x58d premium and a core i7 930 but seem to be having issues with CPU temperature.

Using the stock fan I get idle temp's hovering around 40C up to 50C at times. But what I'm concerned about more are my load temperatures. Using realtemp+prime95, I get temperatures in the high 90s (I've seen it go up to 99 once).

The odd thing is though, when I use the AI suite tool, it shows temperatures at about 10 degrees less. The bios, however, shows idle temperatures that line up with realtemp. I've also tried Speccy and CoreTemp - they both show temperatures that seem to align with the bios. A friend suggests that the board may have a temperature offset, which the AI suite (in windows) is properly calibrated for?

Even if that is the case, that means I'm still getting load temperatures hovering around 90C. This still seems high to me? My CPU fan seems to at anywhere from between 1500 up to about 2200 rpm. Are these numbers maybe low?

I've tried reseating the heatsink twice now, cleaning and then applying a fresh coat of thermal paste each time.

I'd be grateful for any help at this point... if I indeed to have a faulty component somewhere I'd like to get it sorted out as my direct replacement from the place I purchased runs out at the end of this week and I'd rather not have to deal with the OEMs myself :/ If you guys need any more information please do let me know, and thanks in advance!

Use RealTemp as your guide, don't look at AI Tool. When you apply the TIM/paste, make sure you do it in a "small pea size" in the center of the CPU. Go into BIOS and set the Q-Fan Control to "disabled" -- this allows the fans to no longer be controlled by the motherboard (aka Fan Xpert) and will now run at 100%, which is faster than "Turbo". Also, disable Hyper Threading for now. I also noticed you were using 22x multi, set that to 21x instead.

I would also look into getting a better CPU cooling solution if you plan to OC the chip. That said, you're right.. it is running really HOT for stock settings. Give those things a try that I mentioned above and then run another test and report back.


----------



## xBlitzerx

Where is the Command Rate listed at in this board? I set the other timings manually but can't see where it's set to 2T (which CPUZ says I'm at now)


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx* 
Where is the Command Rate listed at in this board? I set the other timings manually but can't see where it's set to 2T (which CPUZ says I'm at now)

It would be this --

2nd Information:
DRAM Timing Mode: 2N


----------



## xBlitzerx

So 2N = 2T and 1N = 1T?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx*


So 2N = 2T and 1N = 1T?


Correct.


----------



## anomalya

Finally finished my build this week and am now trying hand @ my first OC. Stumbled across this board (naturally) and off the cuff tried xmisery's base guides but none came out stable for me within a minute of prime95 testing. I've read up on some of the basics here and sniffed around some more guides and applied those bits of knowledge to tweak some his guidelines - yet, i am still having no luck.

i'm aware that each board/chip is different but i should at least have gotten one of those base guides stable (even with slight tweaks). i don't suspect any hardware problems either because i can run stock and xmp profile fine w/out any problems. in any case, does anyone with similar specs as me care to share some stable OC settings?


----------



## CPT Ethanolic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anomalya*


Finally finished my build this week and am now trying hand @ my first OC. Stumbled across this board (naturally) and off the cuff tried xmisery's base guides but none came out stable for me within a minute of prime95 testing. I've read up on some of the basics here and sniffed around some more guides and applied those bits of knowledge to tweak some his guidelines - yet, i am still having no luck.

i'm aware that each board/chip is different but i should at least have gotten one of those base guides stable (even with slight tweaks). i don't suspect any hardware problems either because i can run stock and xmp profile fine w/out any problems. in any case, does anyone with similar specs as me care to share some stable OC settings?


I used xmisery's setting as well and was getting insta-fail. Then I turned off hyperthreading and now it works fine.


----------



## xBlitzerx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ootz0rz*


Hmm well I had left the original wax on to begin with, and only applied thermal paste recently thinking it might help. Made no difference at all though.

I was gonna go pick up a new cooler today but once again, out of stock...so I'll have to wait until tomorrow or Wednesday for that. When I do get it though, I shouldn't bother to apply new paste to it? (For a cooler master v8)

Once again though, my issue is...unless the stock heat sink/fan, cpu or motherboard is in some way defective, I should not be getting these temperatures with the sort of ambient room temperature I have? Isn't that correct? I don't really want to bother with over-clocking the CPU for now as I was thinking of getting a water-cooling solution for my system later on, so ideally I'd like to avoid purchasing a 3rd party air cooler if at all possible :/

*edit*
Also here's a screenshot of my system running prime95 + temperature read-outs. The thing that confuses me though is that the ASUS AI Suite shows acceptable temperature, but everything else does not? Although, from what I can tell, the temperature readouts from all the other software is in line with the BIOS.

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/8168/temp2.png


Wow! Quit running Prime, your making me cringe with those temps!

Here's an idea. Check you BIOS, with my 930 and mobo (same as yours), I was getting higher than normal temps as well. Get CPUZ and check your vcore. The BIOS had it on auto for me, but was giving it way to much, over 1.2v. Which is way too much for stock speeds.

If that is the case, it should lower load temps by 20C or so.


----------



## anomalya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CPT Ethanolic*


I used xmisery's setting as well and was getting insta-fail. Then I turned off hyperthreading and now it works fine.


Which setting did you use and did you apply any (small) tweaks? Ideally, i'd like to hit 4.0 ghz (or greater) for everyday use/adobe video editing sessions - is 4.0 too high for such purposes?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

anomalya,

Nice build ! From my experience if your doing much video editing you are going to want to keep the hyperthreading on. I tried it both ways and there was a noticable improvement with the ht on. From what I've seen getting to 4.0 w/ht over 3.8w/ht is going to take a pretty good voltage increase with the temps that go along with that. Try it out for yourself and see if its worth it to you.

I running at 3.8 w/ht now. I used xmisery's template to get it. I don't think anybody can expect to plug in someone else's setting and have them work right off the bat. His templates are a great starting point for most it seems. Just slowly bump up the Core Voltage and QPI/Dram Core Voltage one at a time until you get stable. I'll post my specs but really they are not any different than the template except I pushed up those two setting until I got it to work for me. I'll tell you though I'm pretty sure I'm a little higher than I need to be on the Core Voltage because I bumped it a couple times in a row before going back and bumping the QPI wich got me stable. I should have stuck with one at a time. I left it as is for now though figuring it gives me a little head room.

Quote:



Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual] 
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled] 
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled] 
BCLK Frequency.........................[181] 
PCIE Frequency.........................[100] 
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz] 
UCLK Frequency.........................[2903MHz] 
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto] 
CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual] 
CPU Voltage............................[1.25625] shows 1.240 in cpu-z
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80] 
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23125] 
IOH Voltage............................[1.14] 
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50] 
ICH Voltage............................[1.20] 
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50] 
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled] 
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV] 
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps] 
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled] 
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto] 
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled] 
C1E Support............................[Disabled] 
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled] 
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled] 
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled] 
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled] 
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled] 
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled] 
Active Processor Cores.................[All] 
A20M...................................[Disabled] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled] 
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## xBlitzerx

I might have a noob question. It seems like I can't hit 4ghz easily, I've been at 3.8 for awhile with HT. I'm fine with that I guess.

I'm going to work on OC'ing my RAM next. Question is what gives more performance, the freq or timings?

I'm at 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-24-2T right now.
Should I go for 2000mhz or try 7-7-7-20-1T?

Lastly, right now I'm at 200blck x 19 to hit 3.8. This allows 1600mhz exactly. To start overclocking the RAM with these settings or go back to the 181 x 21? If so, is there a difference between those two? Like will I need more or less vcore or other settings?


----------



## anomalya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


anomalya,

Nice build ! From my experience if your doing much video editing you are going to want to keep the hyperthreading on. I tried it both ways and there was a noticable improvement with the ht on. From what I've seen getting to 4.0 w/ht over 3.8w/ht is going to take a pretty good voltage increase with the temps that go along with that. Try it out for yourself and see if its worth it to you.

I running at 3.8 w/ht now. I used xmisery's template to get it. I don't think anybody can expect to plug in someone else's setting and have them work right off the bat. His templates are a great starting point for most it seems. Just slowly bump up the Core Voltage and QPI/Dram Core Voltage one at a time until you get stable. I'll post my specs but really they are not any different than the template except I pushed up those two setting until I got it to work for me. I'll tell you though I'm pretty sure I'm a little higher than I need to be on the Core Voltage because I bumped it a couple times in a row before going back and bumping the QPI wich got me stable. I should have stuck with one at a time. I left it as is for now though figuring it gives me a little head room.


hey, thanks for the reply man. it's ironic too because your setting seems to be the ONLY one that works "right off the bat" for me. i ran prime95 blend testing last night for about 20-30 min. and it's been stable so far, compared to the other settings which were insta-BSOD for me. i realize i may have to do more strenuous and much, much longer testing but really right now is far better progress that i'm really happy with.









in any case, i still have that itch to hit the 4.0 ghz mark (don't we all?). i've really tried all kinds of combination messing with the core and qpi/dram voltage to get that mark (even as high as 1.35 on both). are these two really the only two factor that needs to be tweaked to get a stable OC?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx*


I might have a noob question. It seems like I can't hit 4ghz easily, I've been at 3.8 for awhile with HT. I'm fine with that I guess.

I'm going to work on OC'ing my RAM next. Question is what gives more performance, the freq or timings?

I'm at 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-24-2T right now.
Should I go for 2000mhz or try 7-7-7-20-1T?


i just tweaked my settings to 7-7-7-20 1T along with sizzzle's 3.8 ghz settings and so far prime95 has been stable as i type. but i guess this hardly answers your question - my take is that it depends on what you intend to do with those settings. with my RAM, it's supposedly stock @ 1600 mhz 7-8-7-20 but i just want to pull it tighter for my video editing purposes. i guess faster speed would be really nice but then again, temp goes up too as you know, which i can do without for now.


----------



## Myrlin

There is new BIOS for the Premium.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...-ASUS-0813.zip


----------



## ootz0rz

Hey all, just an update to the people who were helping out with my earlier problem...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Use RealTemp as your guide, don't look at AI Tool. When you apply the TIM/paste, make sure you do it in a "small pea size" in the center of the CPU. Go into BIOS and set the Q-Fan Control to "disabled" -- this allows the fans to no longer be controlled by the motherboard (aka Fan Xpert) and will now run at 100%, which is faster than "Turbo". Also, disable Hyper Threading for now. I also noticed you were using 22x multi, set that to 21x instead.

I would also look into getting a better CPU cooling solution if you plan to OC the chip. That said, you're right.. it is running really HOT for stock settings. Give those things a try that I mentioned above and then run another test and report back.

I had already tried all the various settings for Q-Fan including disabled, but my max rpm never rose above 2300. I'm not sure if this is normal fan speed or not for load?

I didn't want to turn HT off, as with some of the work I do having the HT really helps...so it'd be kinda useless for me otherwise. I tried using Prime95 with just a single thread per core and that still gave me relatively high temperatures (80-90 range). Turning down the multiplier did lower the temperature by a few degrees but nothing substantial.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx* 
Wow! Quit running Prime, your making me cringe with those temps!

Here's an idea. Check you BIOS, with my 930 and mobo (same as yours), I was getting higher than normal temps as well. Get CPUZ and check your vcore. The BIOS had it on auto for me, but was giving it way to much, over 1.2v. Which is way too much for stock speeds.

If that is the case, it should lower load temps by 20C or so.

lol, yea trust me I don't feel any better looking at it either







I gave the core voltage a check but it was already set to a low setting so I don't think that's the case.

I ended up heading over to Canada Computers again today and was about to buy a new cpu cooler, but after talking the issues over with a tech there they suggested I bring it in to let them look at it. As it's still under the direct store replacement period, if they figure something is wrong with one of the parts I'll get a replacement on the spot







Hopefully it works out one way or the other.

Thanks a lot for all the help so far! I'll let you guys know if it gets resolved







And if all goes well, I'll finally get to over clock it


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anomalya* 
hey, thanks for the reply man. it's ironic too because your setting seems to be the ONLY one that
works "right off the bat" for me. i ran prime95 blend testing last night for about 20-30 min. and it's been stable so far,
compared to the other settings which were insta-BSOD for me. i realize i may have to do more strenuous and much, much longer
testing but really right now is far better progress that i'm really happy with.









in any case, i still have that itch to hit the 4.0 ghz mark (don't we all?). i've really tried all kinds of combination
messing with the core and qpi/dram voltage to get that mark (even as high as 1.35 on both). are these two really the only
two factor that needs to be tweaked to get a stable OC?


Glad I was able to help out. If it tests out stable for you, you might try lowering them down a bit and retesting. I wouldn't be suprised if you end up lower.

As far as 4.0 goes xmisery has a seperate template for 4.01 here on page one.
The same deal though it may or may not work right off. If not you'll have to bump up the Core Voltage and/or QPI. Some of those other voltages do make a difference and that is the nice thing about these templates. xmisery has already done the hard part of adjusting and testing some of those other voltages and settings. He's done all the hard work and given us a nice low core voltage and qpi to start with that just may work but also might need some minor fine tuning to your setup.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Well xmisery I decided to take your 4.2 w/out HT settings for a stroll today. Probably not important but for some reason I can't set core voltage to 1.32 it automatically bumps up to 1.325. No biggy but caught me by suprise. Initial settings froze with windows loading for a minute then BSODed. Bumped up to 1.35 on core voltage. Made it to password screen started loading the rest of the way in then BSODed again. Restarted and it froze up while loading bios. Restarted again just to see and it froze in the same spot. Cleared CMOS now I'm back to stock settings for the moment







.

Should I give both the core voltage and qpi a bump to at least keep from having to clear cmos again ? I realize 4.2 will probably be pushing the limits of my cooler and I might not end up with acceptable temps. I just thought I'd give it a go and see where I ended up at after doing a quick and dirty 4.01 at 1.35/1.35 with decent temps. I must admit that I'm not real comfortable with going past 1.35 with LLC on. Thoughts ?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Well xmisery I decided to take your 4.2 w/out HT settings for a stroll today. Probably not important but for some reason I can't set core voltage to 1.32 it automatically bumps up to 1.325. No biggy but caught me by suprise. Initial settings froze with windows loading for a minute then BSODed. Bumped up to 1.35 on core voltage. Made it to password screen started loading the rest of the way in then BSODed again. Restarted and it froze up while loading bios. Restarted again just to see and it froze in the same spot. Cleared CMOS now I'm back to stock settings for the moment







.

Should I give both the core voltage and qpi a bump to at least keep from having to clear cmos again ? I realize 4.2 will probably be pushing the limits of my cooler and I might not end up with acceptable temps. I just thought I'd give it a go and see where I ended up at after doing a quick and dirty 4.01 at 1.35/1.35 with decent temps. I must admit that I'm not real comfortable with going past 1.35 with LLC on. Thoughts ?


Well, I can't really vouch for the 930 settings, as those weren't really tested by me. It's essentially just a collection of the various feedback I received from the members of this thread here that are running the 930's. I forgot which member actually provided those settings, but, I'm interested in updating the 930 templates if you find something solid.

I'll shoot you a PM with some things to try out.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx*


I might have a noob question. It seems like I can't hit 4ghz easily, I've been at 3.8 for awhile with HT. I'm fine with that I guess.

I'm going to work on OC'ing my RAM next. Question is what gives more performance, the freq or timings?

I'm at 1600Mhz @ 7-8-7-24-2T right now.
Should I go for 2000mhz or try 7-7-7-20-1T?

Lastly, right now I'm at 200blck x 19 to hit 3.8. This allows 1600mhz exactly. To start overclocking the RAM with these settings or go back to the 181 x 21? If so, is there a difference between those two? Like will I need more or less vcore or other settings?


If that's the 1.5v kit from newegg, I can tell you right now that it doesn't overclock well on a 2:8 ratio.

I could test other ratios and timings, but I don't own that kit anymore, a friend does.

For stable use, the best I can advise is a 1T command rate.


----------



## Eviang

Hi guys, new poster (long time reader) here.

I'm sorry if this question sounds dumb but I have a problem -.-

My 775 system blew up on my yesterday (poor OC support from MSI MOBO) so I decided to upgrade to the 1366 platform so I went out and buy the ASUS P6x58D-E + a i7 920 D0 and 6GB of DDR3 OCZ memory.

As soon as I plugged everything I OCed it to 3.8 Ghz following this guide and it works perfectly. I already had a Thermaltake Spin-Q v2 (72Â°C at OCCT test w/hyperthreadding







) and a Thermaltake 1000W PSU.

My problem is that my MSI GTX 295 now shows me only one GPU. Wih the same drivers, until yesterday it showed me the two GPUs and MSI Afterburner which I use to OC a little the video card also shows me one GPU now.

After reading a hundred posts or so on the P6x58D MUlti-GPU I've found something about having to disable USB 3.0 and SATA 3 support on this motherboard. I've found the option to disable the USB 3.0 feature but I can't find the option to do the same on the SATA 3 support.

I've tested the video card on another system and the two GPUs are displayed (in nVidia Control Panel, Windows Devices and MSI Afterburner) but not on my system.

BTW I didn't change anything else in the BIOS except what's pointed out in the tutorial I've followed (linked above) and the USB 3.0 support. Maybe I need to increase some voltage for the PCI-E x16 slot?

Oh, another thing I did was to setup the PCI-E 2nd slot to x16 and 3rd slot to x1 becouse I placed the video card into the middle slot for testing (and will stay there so it has more room from the CPU).

I'm running W7 x64 and this driver for video.

Also CPU-Z is showing me only a (grayed out) GTX 295 GPU when it's supposed to let me choose which GPU I want to see the data.

I'm attaching the SSs where you can see only one GPU being recognized.

Any help will be appreciated!!!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eviang* 
Hi guys, new poster (long time reader) here.

I'm sorry if this question sounds dumb but I have a problem -.-

My 775 system blew up on my yesterday (poor OC support from MSI MOBO) so I decided to upgrade to the 1366 platform so I went out and buy the ASUS P6x58D-E + a i7 920 D0 and 6GB of DDR3 OCZ memory.

As soon as I plugged everything I OCed it to 3.8 Ghz following this guide and it works perfectly. I already had a Thermaltake Spin-Q v2 (72Â°C at OCCT test w/hyperthreadding







) and a Thermaltake 1000W PSU.

My problem is that my MSI GTX 295 now shows me only one GPU. Wih the same drivers, until yesterday it showed me the two GPUs and MSI Afterburner which I use to OC a little the video card also shows me one GPU now.

After reading a hundred posts or so on the P6x58D MUlti-GPU I've found something about having to disable USB 3.0 and SATA 3 support on this motherboard. I've found the option to disable the USB 3.0 feature but I can't find the option to do the same on the SATA 3 support.

I've tested the video card on another system and the two GPUs are displayed (in nVidia Control Panel, Windows Devices and MSI Afterburner) but not on my system.

BTW I didn't change anything else in the BIOS except what's pointed out in the tutorial I've followed (linked above) and the USB 3.0 support. Maybe I need to increase some voltage for the PCI-E x16 slot?

Oh, another thing I did was to setup the PCI-E 2nd slot to x16 and 3rd slot to x1 becouse I placed the video card into the middle slot for testing (and will stay there so it has more room from the CPU).

I'm running W7 x64 and this driver for video.

Also CPU-Z is showing me only a (grayed out) GTX 295 GPU when it's supposed to let me choose which GPU I want to see the data.

I'm attaching the SSs where you can see only one GPU being recognized.

Any help will be appreciated!!!









That does seem odd. I don't think it has anything to do with USB3 or SATA3 for that matter though. It's probably a driver issue or a contact issue. First, I would pull the card(s) out and inspect the gold contacts on the cards themselves that slide into the PCI-E slots. Might have to buff them up a bit (aka clean the contacts) then reset the cards back in firmly. Give it a boot and see what happens. If that fails, it could be a driver issue, since you said you tried both cards in another system and they work fine. Very strange though.

BTW.. Welcome to the Club!


----------



## Eviang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
That does seem odd. I don't think it has anything to do with USB3 or SATA3 for that matter though. It's probably a driver issue or a contact issue. First, I would pull the card(s) out and inspect the gold contacts on the cards themselves that slide into the PCI-E slots. Might have to buff them up a bit (aka clean the contacts) then reset the cards back in firmly. Give it a boot and see what happens. If that fails, it could be a driver issue, since you said you tried both cards in another system and they work fine. Very strange though.

BTW.. Welcome to the Club!









Thanks for the welcome and your reply xmisery,

I forgot to make clear that is only one card with two cores (SLI built in) card but still, I could manage settings for each GPU individually before. In MSI Afterburner I have an option to "manage all GPU that are alike" so instead of having to manually OC each GPU, I did it one for all of them... but I was sure that both GPUs were running (becouse I could see them).

I've also tried reconnecting the card in the same slot and also made sure it was propperly pluged when I changed it to the second slot. I'll try by cleaning to see if that helps but it works in the other system so it's a long shot -.-

Thanks again. I hope I can come accross a solution before I throw this away and buy a 4870 -.-


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eviang* 
Thanks for the welcome and your reply xmisery,

I forgot to make clear that is only one card with two cores (SLI built in) card but still, I could manage settings for each GPU individually before. In MSI Afterburner I have an option to "manage all GPU that are alike" so instead of having to manually OC each GPU, I did it one for all of them... but I was sure that both GPUs were running (becouse I could see them).

I've also tried reconnecting the card in the same slot and also made sure it was propperly pluged when I changed it to the second slot. I'll try by cleaning to see if that helps but it works in the other system so it's a long shot -.-

Thanks again. I hope I can come accross a solution before I throw this away and buy a 4870 -.-

Ahh, okay.. didn't realize it was a single card. Guess it couldn't hurt to clean the contacts anyway. One other thing I noticed in your screenshot of the MSI Afterburner application, there was a checkmark for "Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors" under the GPU drop down menu. Maybe by checking that, it doesn't show the 2nd card? I'm really not familiar with that software or card.. so I'm just taking a wild guess at trying to help you out with this one.


----------



## Eviang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Ahh, okay.. didn't realize it was a single card. Guess it couldn't hurt to clean the contacts anyway. One other thing I noticed in your screenshot of the MSI Afterburner application, there was a checkmark for "Synchronize settings" under the GPU drop down menu. Maybe by checking that, it doesn't show the 2nd card? I'm really not familiar with that software or card.. so I'm just taking a wild guess at trying to help you out with this one.









Thanks again xmisery,

The Afterburner's "Synchronize settings" option allows you to move the slides for all GPUs that are alike instead of having to manually OC each GPU setting so it works even with all four cores of two cards that are exactly the same but disabling this doesn't show me the other card. In other systems, both GPUs were shown with that checkbox marked or not.

I've just read something about nVidia new drivers making Multi-GPUs act like this (together as one) but I find it difficult to believe that it will work only on x58 systems and not on other systems (i.e. P45).

With same Windows 7 vanilla installation, same drivers and same (actually the same) graphics card on different platforms, it shows me both GPUs in P45 systems but only one GPU in x58... is that even possible? If it is, mistery solved (I just hope both GPUs are working) but if is not then what the heck is going on?

Very wierd.


----------



## anomalya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Glad I was able to help out. If it tests out stable for you, you might try lowering them down a bit and retesting. I wouldn't be suprised if you end up lower.


yup, i did try to lower settings down and i seem to be stable with both core and qpi @ 1.23125v. managed to get a 7-7-7-20 1T command rate out of it too - although now my core temps idle around 43C, which i don't think i like much.

now if only i can bump up the frequency to around 1600 mhz. the next option at the list is over 1800 mhz and i can just imagine that being too high and likely for instability.

argh - why can't i have my cake and eat it whole too?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


As far as 4.0 goes xmisery has a seperate template for 4.01 here on page one.
The same deal though it may or may not work right off. If not you'll have to bump up the Core Voltage and/or QPI. Some of those other voltages do make a difference and that is the nice thing about these templates. xmisery has already done the hard part of adjusting and testing some of those other voltages and settings. He's done all the hard work and given us a nice low core voltage and qpi to start with that just may work but also might need some minor fine tuning to your setup.


yes, lest i forget to give credit to where it's due. i do appreciate xmisery's base guides - i can imagine a lot of hours and heart poured into it - which gives noobs like me some hope and path for some sweet OCs.

that said, i'm gonna try hand again with that elusive 4.0 mark. i can just feel it within reach....


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Its been said before many times in this thread but its worth repeating. If you disable fan Q in bios it will kick your fans to their max all the time. I just did it again today. It adds a little noise but will drop your temps a few degrees C. I was Idling 37ish before I started trying to wear out my delete button today. I'm maxed out on fans though too. 2x200, 4X 120. 23C ambient ( just for reference )


----------



## Skylit

Friend is letting my borrow a Nikon D90 next week, till then crappy phone picture!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Your stuff is in there upside down









Is it just me or does it look like there is plastic over your heatsink ? Probably just the flash reflecting off they shiny stuff but it made me do a double take.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylit* 









Friend is letting my borrow a Nikon D90 next week, till then crappy phone picture!

Nice and clean! Good work and welcome to the club!


----------



## RyoGTO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


in regards to temps. Asus Probe is telling me im at 27C when real temp is saying 37c... occt says 40... thoughts?

speed fan seems to be telling me 25c.... idle (cores are about 19 to 20 c) confused.


I have same exact problem here, it's driving me crazy. Probe II tells me my CPU is at 30C while Real Temp says ~40C for each core idle. Even worse at load Probe II reports 57C while real temp shoots up to ~75C.

I have remounted my heatsink about 5 times in the last few days, now with AS5, and still Real Temp reports these readings, other thermal monitoring programs like CPUID's HWMonitor and Core Temp read the same as Real Temp... While HWMonitor reports my cores as 10C hotter than my CPUTIN, AUXTIN, and SYSTIN. Also, the Sensor Movement Test all my sensors have absurdly high numbers, like 20-24 etc... is this even remotely normal? I wonder if I just got a bad 930? My batch # is 3002A844

I might try out the new BIOS ASUS has on their ftp. (0303)

_Edit:_ I just tried speed fan and it reads my Cores as 5C COOLER (~25C) than my CPU (30C). This just adds to the confusion ... Also I should add that I am overclocked to 3.8ghz but this was still the case @ stock settings... same temperatures too for the most part.

_Edit 2.0:_ I just flashed the new 0303 BIOS and the temperatures are still reading all funky. (Sigh)


----------



## TweakerNoob

Down to HDD's and memory on my build. What is the best bang for the buck Corsairs (3x2GB) for the P6X58-D Premium? I see there is new kits with a new sensory socket or sumthing like that.

I was looking at these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145224 Yeah or nay...thanks.


----------



## kckyle

yay


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RyoGTO*


I have same exact problem here, it's driving me crazy. Probe II tells me my CPU is at 30C while Real Temp says ~40C for each core idle. Even worse at load Probe II reports 57C while real temp shoots up to ~75C.

I have remounted my heatsink about 5 times in the last few days, now with AS5, and still Real Temp reports these readings, other thermal monitoring programs like CPUID's HWMonitor and Core Temp read the same as Real Temp... While HWMonitor reports my cores as 10C hotter than my CPUTIN, AUXTIN, and SYSTIN. Also, the Sensor Movement Test all my sensors have absurdly high numbers, like 20-24 etc... is this even remotely normal? I wonder if I just got a bad 930? My batch # is 3002A844

I might try out the new BIOS ASUS has on their ftp. (0303)

_Edit:_ I just tried speed fan and it reads my Cores as 5C COOLER (~25C) than my CPU (30C). This just adds to the confusion ... Also I should add that I am overclocked to 3.8ghz but this was still the case @ stock settings... same temperatures too for the most part.

_Edit 2.0:_ I just flashed the new 0303 BIOS and the temperatures are still reading all funky. (Sigh)


ASUS Probe II is a program. When I have trouble with a program I erase it then re-install it. No guarantees, but worth a try.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TweakerNoob* 
Down to HDD's and memory on my build. What is the best bang for the buck Corsairs (3x2GB) for the P6X58-D Premium? I see there is new kits with a new sensory socket or sumthing like that.

I was looking at these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145224 Yeah or nay...thanks.

They are good.


----------



## xBlitzerx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylit* 
If that's the 1.5v kit from newegg, I can tell you right now that it doesn't overclock well on a 2:8 ratio.

I could test other ratios and timings, but I don't own that kit anymore, a friend does.

For stable use, the best I can advise is a 1T command rate.

Sorry for my ignorance but what is the ratio of. I've yet to read up on that or have it explained

Is it the BCLK vs the actual speed of the ram?

So like 200:1600?

If so, what do you suggest as some good settings? I was trying a 4ghz overclock when I first got the board. I was using 21x191 and I could get into windows but prime would bsod right away.
I was using 1.25vcore and 1.2 qpi/dram with the 1.5v for RAM. Should I up the ram to 1.6?

My original question should have been, is it safe to run it at 1.6 or 1.65 even though it says 1.5?


----------



## ootz0rz

Well, looks like I've got my problems sorted. Turns out something was defective with the CPU itself. When I took it to the place I bought it from, we tried popping in another 930 and everything was smooth as silk. So they went ahead and replaced mine with that one







Thanks to all who helped initially, now I can finally get down to looking at overclocking!

As is I'm running a stock cooler and I was thinking of getting a megahalem or corsair h50 but I can't seem to decide which route I want to go.

With the h50 I guess my main concern is: will water cooling require frequent maintenance? If so, what would I be looking at with the H50? Also for the initial install, will I need to mod my case at all or is it fine to go as is?

For the megahalem: does it fit fine on this motherboard or will it possibly cover up something else like a ram slot or what have you? I'm pretty sure I'll have no trouble with my case itself but as I keep my case upright - is there any weight issue with the megahalem? It's a massive heatsink...I don't want to cause too much stress on the board :/


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ootz0rz*


Well, looks like I've got my problems sorted. Turns out something was defective with the CPU itself. When I took it to the place I bought it from, we tried popping in another 930 and everything was smooth as silk. So they went ahead and replaced mine with that one







Thanks to all who helped initially, now I can finally get down to looking at overclocking!

As is I'm running a stock cooler and I was thinking of getting a megahalem or corsair h50 but I can't seem to decide which route I want to go.

With the h50 I guess my main concern is: will water cooling require frequent maintenance? If so, what would I be looking at with the H50? Also for the initial install, will I need to mod my case at all or is it fine to go as is?

For the megahalem: does it fit fine on this motherboard or will it possibly cover up something else like a ram slot or what have you? I'm pretty sure I'll have no trouble with my case itself but as I keep my case upright - is there any weight issue with the megahalem? It's a massive heatsink...I don't want to cause too much stress on the board :/


The H50 is a closed-loop system, it's just mount + plug-in and you're good to go, no maintenance required, ever (except for the occasional wiping the dust build up off the rad)









Your Antec 1200 would be absolutely fine for the H50, it will fit right in. You could even fit it inside using a push/pull (dual fan) setup with no problems.

Max temps I get on my H50 w/ my i7 930 @ 4.0 Ghz with HT on is 73-74 celsius on the hottest two cores, and around 70-71 on the cooler two cores during LinX. Prime95 gets the two hottest cores to around 71-72 and the two cooler cores around 68-69. I have a lot of headroom left, but I like running my chip cooler, as it's only at 1.240 vcore full-load, with HT on and WITH Vdroop (or LLC Disabled, per Intel specs).

My vote would be for the H50, you won't be disappointed


----------



## kckyle

this thread has brought some attention to me, i recall some of you guys having trouble registering your rams with a venomous x cooler. perhaps this thread can shred some light on this issue. 
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...y-cripple.html


----------



## xBlitzerx

Finall got around to getting some pics, add me to the owners list please!


----------



## BranFB

OK guys,

I'm trying to take the HDD from my old rig. with thw OS Win 7.
Can I put it in my Rig 1 /look down/ and just do Windows repair > Install new drivers
And have OK system

Or should I format+install..


----------



## kckyle

it's best you do a new install. since there will be less driver issues and stuff.


----------



## Ryin

I got a different questions, Has anyone here tried to crossfire 2 different video card? I mean they are both ATI 5770 but from different manufactures. Is this still doable using crossfire? If so, should i expect some kind of compatibility issue?

Thanks


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryin*


I got a different questions, Has anyone here tried to crossfire 2 different video card? I mean they are both ATI 5770 but from different manufactures. Is this still doable using crossfire? If so, should i expect some kind of compatibility issue?

Thanks


Nope, it should work just fine. You can even Crossfire certain different models (5850 + 5870 for example).


----------



## Ryin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Nope, it should work just fine. You can even Crossfire certain different models (5850 + 5870 for example).

Ah thanks, good to know. 1st card is MSI R5770 Hawk, which is over clocked to 1000/1325. If the 2nd card won't over clock that high, will it hinder the preformances?


----------



## luke997

That's my highest OC with voltage ~1.5v, not going any higher so that would be it









i7 980X @ 4.8Ghz


----------



## jmaz87

Hi Gang!

I've been reading this thread for like 2 weeks and I have some prior OC knowledge but my i7930 D0 is having trouble passing more than 15 on IBT hard

and what concerns me most are my volts 1.464(cpu-z)
I'm using 4.2G (21x200) 1603mhz ram
Kingston HyperX2000 3x2G
i7930 lapped
Megalahem Rev.B
Kaze Push/Pull
Radeon 5850

How can i find more stable volts lower than this? (i've been trying for a week)


----------



## Ryin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmaz87*


Hi Gang!

I've been reading this thread for like 2 weeks and I have some prior OC knowledge but my i7930 D0 is having trouble passing more than 15 on IBT hard

and what concerns me most are my volts 1.464(cpu-z)
I'm using 4.2G (21x200) 1603mhz ram
Kingston HyperX2000 3x2G
i7930 lapped
Megalahem Rev.B
Kaze Push/Pull
Radeon 5850

How can i find more stable volts lower than this? (i've been trying for a week)



mine was stable at 1.28V at 4Ghz. I don't see the necessity to go 4.2 at 1.46v. just drop it down to 4Ghz.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryin*


Ah thanks, good to know. 1st card is MSI R5770 Hawk, which is over clocked to 1000/1325. If the 2nd card won't over clock that high, will it hinder the preformances?


Yeah, technically you won't see the performance that you would if both cards were clocked that high. I don't know if the lesser card would slow down the higher clocked one, but the load probably gets distributed evenly so the higher one does less work than the lower one. I doubt it would be noticable in practice though. There was a good thread a while back on this.

*Edit*: Here it is.


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryin*


mine was stable at 1.28V at 4Ghz. I don't see the necessity to go 4.2 at 1.46v. just drop it down to 4Ghz.


Hmm yea i was fooling around with 4Ghz but long-term i wanted my ram speeds as high as possible without heavily sacrificing latency...

OC'ing Ram is new to me but the absolute highest i've gotten was 
3.86 and 1854mhz 
this was 185blck 21 multiplyer... i can achieve 4.07 i think on 22multiplyer but i don't think it was stable...

this was all befor i lapped everything last night








original problem besides upsurdly high V's was my temps i don't even want to tell you what i was hitting in P95


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryin* 
mine was stable at 1.28V at 4Ghz. I don't see the necessity to go 4.2 at 1.46v. just drop it down to 4Ghz.

i believe 1.3750 was lowest Vcore that win7 would load. and this ram doesn't like low volts at all anywhere close to 1600mhz...

idk somebody help


----------



## futile

First off a big thankyou to xmisery for the guidelines to over clocking my 930. They took a lot of the guesswork out for a overclocking-virgin like me.

I put the machine together on Monday:

Antec 900 Steel Case + Antec TruePower TP-750 Blue
ASUS P6X58D Premium
Corsair XMS3 12 GB PC3-12800 1600Mhz Triple Channel
Intel Core i7 930
Noctura NH-D14 Cooler
4x Samsung F3 HD103SJ (1TB) in RAID5 (380MB Write - 320MB Read)
1x Intel SSD X2-M 80GB
XFX ATI Radeon HD5450 1GB
Lite-On LightScribe 24X DVD+-RW
Needless to say the Machine is pretty swift, not too bad for $1800. I followed xmisery's templates for 920 to get my 930 to 4.2Ghz, its been stable all week, but today I decided to push it hard with prime95 and some Video Processing and Encoding (which is what the machine is part intended for).

After about 25mins at 100% the machine Blue-screened, temperature peaking at about 69c. I noticed that xmisery updated his 930 templates, so just gave them a run through.

Currently Running 930 using the "with HT" template:
CPU Voltage............................[1.35]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.335]

So far seems more robust. I've had prime95 on for about an hour and temperatures have been fluctuating between 66-68c.

*Out of curiousity, at what point should the temperature become a concern.... 70c? 80c?*


----------



## Faraz

I'd say when you pass 85 Â°C, not that 75 - 80 Â°C on stress test is considered good.


----------



## futile

cool cheers for the advice.. Will keep an eye on it for now, but if it stays are the 68c mark under 100% load and is stable then I'd say I got a winner.

Nice to finally have a decent powered desktop. Patched Win7 to have multiple concurrent Users log in via Terminal Service RDP. Was doing some multi-pass H.264 batch encodes earlier on one user while running 6 Windows VMs in another. 4 Users logged in at the same time. (Main user using the Physical machine).

After 6 years on laptops, this is refreshing.


----------



## Nakattk

Should it take a little force to get the retention bracket back in the clip when installing the cpu. God I hope so! It didnt go over real easy I had to apply pressure to get it to clip back under the holder is this ok? Please tell me I didnt ruine a $300 cpu! The little bracket is a little bowed up even.

Oh and if the above is not a problem which header do I plug my H50 pump into on the P6X58D-E mobo? All of my other fans are going to be molex, so all headers are open.


----------



## futile

I had the same worry after installing my 930 into the Asus. The CPU sat perfectly, but the Metal bracket that returned seemed like it was putting more pressure on the hinge end of the CPU than the other. I saw no way to install the CPU so just forced the leaver down with faith.

For me at least it doesn't seem to have been an issue... I was a little surprised of the force required thou (I'm used to the old Athlon installations).

No Idea about the H50 pump sorry.


----------



## Nakattk

Is it ok for me to have all my fans plugged through molex via the psu, and non attached to the modo at all? I want all of them running at 100%, so I daisy chained them (5) to a molex plug in my HAF X.


----------



## jmaz87

Ok guys i'm starting to get desperate... I can't even post windows with anything close to anybodies settings... consequently my temps are not acceptable either (before i lapped cpu yesterday i was in 90's... now 80's)

how are u guys getting qpi/dram volts so low??? I've barely found stability at 1.65-1.7 with dram bus 1.64-1.66...

right now no matter what i try (even at 4.0) i cant load windows with less than 1.4qpi and i can only get IBT to pass at all at above settings with Vcore's in the 1.4's

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## ootz0rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcde7ago* 
The H50 is a closed-loop system, it's just mount + plug-in and you're good to go, no maintenance required, ever (except for the occasional wiping the dust build up off the rad)









Your Antec 1200 would be absolutely fine for the H50, it will fit right in. You could even fit it inside using a push/pull (dual fan) setup with no problems.

Max temps I get on my H50 w/ my i7 930 @ 4.0 Ghz with HT on is 73-74 celsius on the hottest two cores, and around 70-71 on the cooler two cores during LinX. Prime95 gets the two hottest cores to around 71-72 and the two cooler cores around 68-69. I have a lot of headroom left, but I like running my chip cooler, as it's only at 1.240 vcore full-load, with HT on and WITH Vdroop (or LLC Disabled, per Intel specs).

My vote would be for the H50, you won't be disappointed









OOoo I do like the sound of that. I think I'll pick up an H50 this weekend and see where that gets me then









I'm just not sure how or where the radiator would be mounted on my case? Is there somewhere I can see pics of how to do this or whatever? Right now I'm just sort of thinking of mounting it on the bottom rear fan set as exhaust, and then have another fan on other side of radiator running in the same direction. I tried looking up a guide on the forums here but all I find are references to a guide :/ meh


----------



## jmaz87

dont hate


----------



## luke997

Sorry, couldn't help myself this morning to try some more









4.926Ghz


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmaz87*


Ok guys i'm starting to get desperate... I can't even post windows with anything close to anybodies settings... consequently my temps are not acceptable either (before i lapped cpu yesterday i was in 90's... now 80's)

how are u guys getting qpi/dram volts so low??? I've barely found stability at 1.65-1.7 with dram bus 1.64-1.66...

right now no matter what i try (even at 4.0) i cant load windows with less than 1.4qpi and i can only get IBT to pass at all at above settings with Vcore's in the 1.4's

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


you can try using the xmp profile.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Sorry, couldn't help myself this morning to try some more









4.926Ghz 










Saaawwweeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
Is it ok for me to have all my fans plugged through molex via the psu, and non attached to the modo at all? I want all of them running at 100%, so I daisy chained them (5) to a molex plug in my HAF X.


Yeah, you can run all your fans off your PSU if you'd like. I'm not sure what the limitation would be (if any) on how many fans you can run off a single molex coming off the PSU, you may have to run it off two if you start adding too many. (someone verify that please) You can do the same off your motherboard too, but, you just have to go into BIOS and set Q-Fan control to 'disable', which allows it to run at 100%.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmaz87* 
Ok guys i'm starting to get desperate... I can't even post windows with anything close to anybodies settings... consequently my temps are not acceptable either (before i lapped cpu yesterday i was in 90's... now 80's)

how are u guys getting qpi/dram volts so low??? I've barely found stability at 1.65-1.7 with dram bus 1.64-1.66...

right now no matter what i try (even at 4.0) i cant load windows with less than 1.4qpi and i can only get IBT to pass at all at above settings with Vcore's in the 1.4's

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!

Hey, lets try and get you up and running here.

Let's start with a 3.8GHz OC. Put in all of the settings I have for the 930 @ 3.8 w/o HT and let's run some stress tests and see what you get back. Any error codes?


----------



## cyclone3d

Anybody know a range of innacuracy the on-die temps sensors can have on th i7 series?


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


you can try using the xmp profile.


lol the XMP profile won't even post BIOS


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hey, lets try and get you up and running here.

Let's start with a 3.8GHz OC. Put in all of the settings I have for the 930 @ 3.8 w/o HT and let's run some stress tests and see what you get back. Any error codes?



OK i will as soon as i get off work at 4PM FYI i set multiplyer down to 20
and current settings (working of memory)
Vcore ~1.456 cpu-z (1.43125 something like that)
qpi ~1.5 or 1.65
dram bus ~1.64

So 4.0Ghz 1600mhz 1N
I let P95 run last night a few hours then did 30passes on IBT Very high (+4Gb) just called roomate to put P95 back on blend test until i get home...

FYI i cant post win7 with anything around 1.35Vcore 1.5qpi...


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclone3d*


Anybody know a range of innacuracy the on-die temps sensors can have on th i7 series?


when i had PCprobeII it would say the same temps as Realtemp at standard Clock but when i OC it would read 10-15c lower then Realtemp.

I uninstalled and haven't used it since...

also my temps were very high and i re-seated several times before just lapping everything. i'm seeing a 10-15c diff on load and 4-7c idle


----------



## jmaz87

oh yea the error code that comes to mind is 9c stop error
and another one saying interupt wasnt detected in allotted time on a 2ndary processor...


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Hey, lets try and get you up and running here.

Let's start with a 3.8GHz OC. Put in all of the settings I have for the 930 @ 3.8 w/o HT and let's run some stress tests and see what you get back. Any error codes?

ok I was suprised to see it actually load windows. IBT now...

also my lowest Vcore is 1.25 befor Auto is that cuz of overvoltage jumper on mobo?


----------



## raizooor3

Are the NB/SB/Vreg temps fine on P6XD-E or does it get rather hot around 4ghz?

Is the premium really worth the extra 60$? Or should I just stick to the E version?


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizooor3*


Are the NB/SB/Vreg temps fine on P6XD-E or does it get rather hot around 4ghz?

Is the premium really worth the extra 60$? Or should I just stick to the E version?


The highest temp I hav seen with a inf sensor was 54c that's with AS5 So now I have active air cooling but I seriously doubt u will have this prob I'm maxin NB

So my internet has been down since yesterday..
Right now 1.45 is lowest stable QPI and. Vcore is 1.464(CPUz)
1.45 in bios
I just ran 10 passes IBT very high avg60.77Gflops but temp highs were 
90 90 87 86
times are 9-9-9-24-88 1T
21x200
nb 3200 qpi 3600


----------



## gre0481

I'm pretty geeked. I bought my Premium last night. Just loaded windows, now I need to find the memory remap feature







Been a minute since dealing with this BIOS. Should have more time to tweak next weekend


----------



## BranFB

OK guys,

I have a common problem.
I have Kingston 6GB tripple channel ratewd @2000...
auto clocked to 1066.

I'm seeing 4GB not 6gb.
what to do?!


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BranFB*


OK guys,

I have a common problem.
I have Kingston 6GB tripple channel ratewd @2000...
auto clocked to 1066.

I'm seeing 4GB not 6gb.
what to do?!


Does it only have that problem on cold boots or even consequent ones? It could be a few things.

- Bent pin in the CPU socket.
- Heatsink could be on too tight
- Faulty stick

I'd check each stick individually on cold boots and then in different combinations. If it all checks out fine, try reseating the CPU and putting on the heatsink a little looser than before. You can also try to look at the CPU socket with a magnifying glass for any bent pins. This happened to me on my previous G.Skill memory and they just turned out to be faulty.


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Does it only have that problem on cold boots or even consequent ones? It could be a few things.

- Bent pin in the CPU socket.
- Heatsink could be on too tight
- Faulty stick

I'd check each stick individually on cold boots and then in different combinations. If it all checks out fine, try reseating the CPU and putting on the heatsink a little looser than before. You can also try to look at the CPU socket with a magnifying glass for any bent pins. This happened to me on my previous G.Skill memory and they just turned out to be faulty.


still CPU-z sees 6GB on 3 slots.

so if there's hardware malfunction...
isn't there be a problem in cpu-z too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1265367


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
still CPU-z sees 6GB on 3 slots.

so if there's hgardware manfunction...
isn't there be a problem in cpu-z too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1265367

Are you saying you see 4GB in BIOS only?


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Are you saying you see 4GB in BIOS only?

in BIOS and Windows > Computer > Properties.... 4GB

where else can I check?!

I've herd a lot of ppl having these problems... specially with PM /some have sorted it out with o-ring attached to backplate
because of the contact ot C1 DIMM.

but mine is Rev.B there o-rong /small ones yes/ there.


----------



## Faraz

Try each stick individually in each slot and see which one doesn't get recognized.


----------



## BranFB

B1 DIMM..
everywhere I get boot but there not.
tomorrow I'll check the dimm...

It's strange. if the slot is faulty... why there's recognition ONLY in cpu-z

any suggestions?!

now i'm using a1 a2 c1 - Dual channel 6GB


----------



## Nakattk

I would like to join! First build ever! I will be getting a new video card as soon as the one I want is in stock.


----------



## Zudeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
I would like to join! First build ever! I will be getting a new video card as soon as the one I want is in stock.










Very clean. Congrats on the new build! How are you liking the X25-M ?


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Just installed the 480's and waterblocks still kinda messy.


----------



## Nakattk

The ssd is sweet so far even though I am already half way through it. Ty for the compliment as well. So far my first build has gone pretty well.


----------



## jmaz87

well I don't really know how it works... somehow speed/voltage is not linear... oh well I finally found stability at 4.2Ghz
I ran 30 passes ITB Very High 4 threads (HT off for now..) and 90% of the time I was
84 84 82 81 with a jump to 85 or 86 very rarely on the first 2 cores.
I will run P95blend next but it usually doesn't get as hot (est. 82max) we will see what it says when i wake up








Vcore 1.45625 (cpu-z 1.472)
Qpi stabilized around 1.45 too

On another note my Video card was reading in the 50's (norm 42) and i saw that the clock/volt was bumped slightly... but in bios everything is 100/1.5/1.5 (lowest poss settings)
I removed the heatsink on Vcard replaced oem paste with AS5 and i noticed an immediate drop in temp down to 39 (right now 36!) but the speeds were normal too... I've noticed the temps earlier in the week but thought it was lack of cooling so i beefed that up a bit









anyhoo just wanted to see if anybody else with this mobo had problems with inconsistent PCIe card settings...


----------



## jmaz87




----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk* 
Just installed the 480's and waterblocks still kinda messy.

That's a very, very nice rig Blak-Hawk!

What flow do you get with the EK SLI link?


----------



## jmaz87

Has anybody experienced changes in Video card Core clock, memory clock and VID voltage???

usually .950v 300mhz core 1000mhz memory
I've noticed it at 400mhz several times and usually just over 1000mhz. obviously temps are higher
today its 1.00v 400mhz 900mhz in a middle ground temp of 45 (usually 37-42)
and previously it was during stability tests so i wasn't using the Vcard much. today im streaming some video thats it...


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
That's a very, very nice rig Blak-Hawk!

What flow do you get with the EK SLI link?

Im using the serial version of the block.
And if you mean like rate, there isnt too much restriction, notice no problems.
Did some overclocking last night.
Benched at 4.4 GHz WOW!

My new stable 24/7 clock









4.4GHz!!!! Quite warm I just need to fix a flow problem with the CPU loop.









Benching @ 4.41GHz


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk* 
Im using the serial version of the block.
And if you mean like rate, there isnt too much restriction, notice no problems

Yeah, I mean flow rate.
I have same thing, asking cause there's 4x90 deg turns per card so there's 12x90deg which is restrictive, I'm getting 200l/hour, will be trying soon with straight BP links to compare.


----------



## BlackDragon24

^^^I would be curious to see how your flowrate would improve in a parallel configuration. May increase the flow at the expense of a few degrees C.

My guess (and believe me it is only a guess) is that the link is not the problem....not unless you get rid of those 90 degree bends elsewhere in your loop. My guess is that the D5's don't like the restriction (all the bends and blocks....you've got a ton hehe), but as you stated in your worklog, I don't wanna go off on another DDC vs. D5 argument









You ever see if you can drop your dominators back down to C6 with the 980X? Mine still seem to churning along nicely at C6 1600 1.5v.

And congrats on rig of the month....verrrrrrrrrrrrrry cool man


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
^^^I would be curious to see how your flowrate would improve in a parallel configuration. May increase the flow at the expense of a few degrees C.

My guess (and believe me it is only a guess) is that the link is not the problem....not unless you get rid of those 90 degree bends elsewhere in your loop. v.

Well, the thing is I have only 2x90 bend in loop (not counting link), rest is 45 so no problems.
The SLI link through 3 cards has a total of 12x90 bends, so if there is any room for improvement this is first to go for me.
Will now soon for sure









Again though not whining on my temps but the thing is I've got the WC bug now so will try improve forever









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
You ever see if you can drop your dominators back down to C6 with the 980X? Mine still seem to churning along nicely at C6 1600 1.5v.

Will have a look


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
B1 DIMM..
everywhere I get boot but there not.
tomorrow I'll check the dimm...

It's strange. if the slot is faulty... why there's recognition ONLY in cpu-z

any suggestions?!

now i'm using a1 a2 c1 - Dual channel 6GB

You need to set the correct voltages and timings in the BIOS for your specific RAM for it to show up properly. AUTO settings do not work properly most of the time.

You may also need to adjust QPI voltage a bit as well.


----------



## jmaz87

I've never been able to post bios with the 2000mhz settings for my Kingston hyperX 2x3G... i thought this was because it approached the qpi Link speed limit of an 8:9 ratio with uncore... since max is 4000 and uncore would have to be more...

intels IMC can support this? i tried relaxing timing (9-9-9-24-1N) upping volts everything...1.45 lowest stable volts at 21x200 1600mhz settings qpi and 1.64dram


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmaz87*


I've never been able to post bios with the 2000mhz settings for my Kingston hyperX 2x3G... i thought this was because it approached the qpi Link speed limit of an 8:9 ratio with uncore... since max is 4000 and uncore would have to be more...

intels IMC can support this? i tried relaxing timing (9-9-9-24-1N) upping volts everything...1.45 lowest stable volts at 21x200 1600mhz settings qpi and 1.64dram


Some IMC's can handle it and some can't.

My IMC needs upwards of 1.45v QPI to be stable at 2000mhz memory regardless of timings.

Better to run 1600mhz with tightest timings possible.

And don't use XMP.


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclone3d* 
You need to set the correct voltages and timings in the BIOS for your specific RAM for it to show up properly. AUTO settings do not work properly most of the time.

You may also need to adjust QPI voltage a bit as well.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmaz87* 
I've never been able to post bios with the 2000mhz settings for my Kingston hyperX 2x3G... i thought this was because it approached the qpi Link speed limit of an 8:9 ratio with uncore... since max is 4000 and uncore would have to be more...

intels IMC can support this? i tried relaxing timing (9-9-9-24-1N) upping volts everything...1.45 lowest stable volts at 21x200 1600mhz settings qpi and 1.64dram


thanks guys/

May you send me via PM... ur settings.

I'll need something
I'm curently using 4.01 setting that are posted here on first page.
DRAM is auto voltage is @1.64.

I don't mind beend down to 1600. @21x200
or less or 1750~ @191x21

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!


----------



## jmaz87

thats funny i was just writing it down! Im still currently looking for my lowest stable qpi voltage.
gimme like 10min


----------



## BranFB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmaz87*


thats funny i was just writing it down! Im still currently looking for my lowest stable qpi voltage. 
gimme like 10min


So i guess...
you're saying that if the qpi is below "stable"
I won't get 6gb... but stable CPU clock?

My system is pretty stable at 4.009GHz and max 70C on core temps.


----------



## Faraz

Is anyone Crossfiring Sapphire Toxic 5850s with this board? Are you able to use slots 1 and 2 for x16-x16? If so, does that cause any heat issues? I have a second card on the way, but it looks like it won't even fit in slot 2.

I read somewhere that if you use slots 1 and 3, you get x16-x1, _not_ x16-x8.


----------



## jmaz87

honestly my i7930 D0 seems to need higher volts so i don't think my settings will help you. i definitely recommend looking using the base settings on the first page. start there


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmaz87* 
honestly my i7930 D0 seems to need higher volts so i don't think my settings will help you. i definitely recommend looking using the base settings on the first page. start there

I am... so I basicly got my 930 stable @ 1.28
and QPI 1.265
Something there..
everything else is the same.

So is there any chance for my lost memory toi be in wrong qpi?

Or what should I enter in DRAM timings?


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
So i guess...
you're saying that if the qpi is below "stable"
I won't get 6gb... but stable CPU clock?

My system is pretty stable at 4.009GHz and max 70C on core temps.

whats pretty stable? i have hight volts right now cpu is 1.41875 ans QPI and dram is 1.6 but I can run 30 passes of IBT very high(over 4/6Gigs ram), P95 blend 8hrs+ and i may hit 81 once or twice...
thats at 19x215
4085mhz
1723mhz
3448uncore
7759 qpi link

also im still not done trying to find stable lower volts just haven't...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Some IMC's can handle it and some can't.

My IMC needs upwards of 1.45v QPI to be stable at 2000mhz memory regardless of timings.

Better to run 1600mhz with tightest timings possible.

And don't use XMP.

right now thats the highest i can go... any higher and i need more volts on cpu and temps go up..

i can run 1.45 for both cpu and QPI 200x21 (4.2) but temps are no good...
also multiplyer on QPI and ram are the limiter so that's why i tried a higher bclck...

any advice TIA!!!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Is anyone Crossfiring Sapphire Toxic 5850s with this board? Are you able to use slots 1 and 2 for x16-x16? If so, does that cause any heat issues? I have a second card on the way, but it looks like it won't even fit in slot 2.

I read somewhere that if you use slots 1 and 3, you get x16-x1, _not_ x16-x8.

You can lock the PCI-E settings how you want them in bios. Your choice X16- X16 X1 or X16 X8 X8. I have read before though that if you want to use slots 1 & 3 that you will need an extra long bridge. Can't help on the heat issue's I'm looking into going crossfire myself. 5850's run pretty cool though I can't imagine it being much of a problom as long as there is good airflow in the case.


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Is anyone Crossfiring Sapphire Toxic 5850s with this board? Are you able to use slots 1 and 2 for x16-x16? If so, does that cause any heat issues? I have a second card on the way, but it looks like it won't even fit in slot 2.

I read somewhere that if you use slots 1 and 3, you get x16-x1, _not_ x16-x8.

if you look at your manual it gives u different scenarios to let u know how it works.. i only have 1 5850 atm (what do u need 2 for lol) but it's OC'd nicely and it stays around 65 full load thats with just AS5. 860/1250 for now not too much.

as for the space yea i hear it's tight this thing is HUGE as is so im assuming either u don't have HDD's down low or u have lots of space either way u could simply rig active cooling from the front sections of case to the Vcard.

i have a Double slim fan that uses the pci slot above the second PCIE one is on a swivel so i have it pumping into the back (top) of gpu and the other sucks out the rear pci slot. course i stuck another fan on the NB to be safe too.
otherwise u shouldn't have issues


----------



## Faraz

I'll try putting in the second card in slot 2 and see what kind of temps I get. After taking a closer look in the case, there will be a little more room between the two cards than I first thought. And I have two fans blowing air to the GPU and out the back. I'll try the external air duct too and see if that helps.


----------



## jmaz87

don't forget to at least re-apply paste (oem is always crap) i was idle 42c avg now its 35c on standard clocks.

you honestly think the benefits are worth the 2nd card? (I honestly haven't put much thought into it)


----------



## Faraz

Yeah, I know there's probably no need to go CF, but I'm obsessive. I wasn't able to afford an SSD and a second card for this build back when I was planning it. I finally got the SSD and this card is the only thing left. It's the Whale to my Ahab.


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmaz87* 
whats pretty stable? i have hight volts right now cpu is 1.41875 ans QPI and dram is 1.6 but I can run 30 passes of IBT very high(over 4/6Gigs ram), P95 blend 8hrs+ and i may hit 81 once or twice...
thats at 19x215
4085mhz
1723mhz
3448uncore
7759 qpi link

also im still not done trying to find stable lower volts just haven't...

right now thats the highest i can go... any higher and i need more volts on cpu and temps go up..

i can run 1.45 for both cpu and QPI 200x21 (4.2) but temps are no good...
also multiplyer on QPI and ram are the limiter so that's why i tried a higher bclck...

any advice TIA!!!

pretty stable - 40 passes IBT MAX ram usage.
Linx Max ram 20 passes
36h prime

I think My qpi is low... @1.26
If I got it up to 1.45 or 1.6 is there any trouble

I want to try everything before doing this:

Quote:

Poorly fitted CPU cooler ( too much tension, not enough tension, uneven tension)

Fix: Adjust tension of aftermarket cooler, Test with stock cooler, reseat CPU and cooler.

Bent CPU socket pins. (damaged board, poor installation, poor cooler tension, uneven pressure etc)

Fix: Inspect CPU socket for bent pins, some users have been able to straighten the bent pins and solve the problem. Otherwise if its too badly damaged you might need to RMA the board. (Note: Asus might refuse RMA if bent pins were caused by user)

Faulty ram

Fix: Test each stick individually(and in each slot) to see if it boots. Run memtest. Test with another memory kit if possible.

Insufficient voltage

Fix: Set "Dram bus voltage" to 1.64v (or whatever your memory spec says) and set QPI/Dram voltage to max 1.35v (Max 1.35v is recommended for users with 12 Gigs and/or running at speeds of 1600Mhz or higher. If running under 1600Mhz with 6 Gigs you may only need 1.25v QPI/Dram voltage. Another option is to set XMP profile in the bios.

Wrong windows version:

Fix: Some new builders are unaware of limitations using 32 bit Windows. Windows 32 bit can only recognize and address under 4 GBs of system memory. Install 64 bit version of windows.

Short Circuit: (with some aftermarket coolers/cases)

Fix: The backplate of some aftermarket coolers touch the motherboard tray causing a short circuit. Test with stock cooler or make adjustments.

Faulty motherboard

Fix: Least likely cause but if all other fixes have been tried RMA the motherboard


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Yeah, I know there's probably no need to go CF, but I'm obsessive. I wasn't able to afford an SSD and a second card for this build back when I was planning it. I finally got the SSD and this card is the only thing left. It's the Whale to my Ahab.


you should've took advance of sata 6 and gotten a crucial c300


----------



## joe pineapples

Hi

Been lurking on here the past few weeks, and just started to systematically work my way through xmisery's settings (starting with 3.6 w/o hyperthreading). Firstly Id like to say a big thanks to xmisery for taking the time to share this with noobs like myself. Two questions I have........

1. Currently testing the 3.6 profile. CPU-Z reports the right speed, but W7 system info says 3.44 - anyone else notice this?

2. In the bios, I type the OC profile name I want to save, but it doesent keep it. I'm pressing 'enter' after typing it in - am I doing it wrong?.

thanks
joe

i7 920
P6X58D-E
6gig Patriot Viper 8-8-8-24


----------



## raizooor3

I'm liking this board so far, I'm on stock bios and everything was recognized from the first boot, minor bios tweaks on first boot and was good to go.

Easy 4ghz oc, 16 linx stable, with just a slight vcore bump to 1.28v and most stuff on AUTO.

I like the Vreg and SB temps, NB temps are ok with a gtx 480 next to it.


----------



## Magoo35

Hey Guys, I just built a system and having lotsa trouble with BSOD (System Service Exception , Win32K sys) Lotsa Graphics Corruption with fonts . Mostly happens when switching themes and font settings in windows 7 x64. I tried every benchmark and it passed them all with flying colours. Also I'n not ready to overclock but what would be the right way to setup the system using Corsair Dominator Ram 1600mhz. I used the XMP profile which set my QPI to 1.4V. Also is it normal for the Mem ok light to come on for about 2 seconds at every boot. I never get any boot problems though. I just cant get the system stable......

I dont know if links are allowed but here's what I've been going through with this board:

http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-d...lp-please.html


----------



## BranFB

Fixed problem...
problem : bent pin

I bend it with a help from a pen and a ticket from the subway









can u check me in the owners list.









thanks


----------



## Faraz

Yup, usually it tends to be a simple issue like that. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## BranFB

If I lower my timings... /1531 @7-7-7-20/
from 9-9-9-24

I'll get higher temps, right..
because the only other change i did was to move the pc from horizontal to vertical /the HAF was laying down/


----------



## serass

Anyone else with D0 that needs at least 1.35 vcore (in bios) to get to 4.2 Ghz with HT on? What temps are you getting at 4.2 ghz with air cooling (what case, cooler?)

Specs: i7 920, p6x58d-e 0303 bios (latest), corsair 1600 6gb 9-9-9-24, xmisery's 4.2 ghz settings with ht on for 930 :F (can't get stable with settings for 920)

In fact I didn't even test it much, since I'm getting max temp of 86C with IBT 2.5 using Noctua D14 (but with a crappy case with like practically no ventilation, albeit with open door). I guess switching to a case like haf x would help a lot with temps, so I might try that later.

One more question, I noticed xmisery turns off SS, C1E, virtual tech. By your testing with i7 920, does it really affect stability?


----------



## BranFB

depends what batch you have!
if you have the latest releases from 2010... yes... you'll have 930 settings.
I need 1.35~ for 4.2
But I'm overheating with PM + Skytze 1900push and Skythe 1300pull.
haf 932


----------



## _Chimera

Hey guys,

I've finished my build but have a little problem, I've disabled Marvell9128 and Express Gate, but I still get a sort of double post when booting. First I see a fast flash of the post message and then the real one, don't know what to do =)

Thank you.


----------



## AznD534

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Okay, I've done some more testing with this motherboard. For those who want to run their i7 920 D0's @ 3.80GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are my BIOS settings.

*NOTE*: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.

***************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
***************************************

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]181[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.15625[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.20000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]181[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.16875[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.20000[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*==================================================
!!! UPDATE !!! - Users running Intel i7 930 Chips
==================================================*
Follow the guides above and substitute with these settings below.

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:


Code:


CPU Voltage............................[[B]unavailable[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]unavailable[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:


Code:


CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.18125[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.22500[/B]]

*NOTE:* If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.



Thank you for the settings xmisery, worked like a charm for my set-up.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Chimera*


Hey guys,

I've finished my build but have a little problem, I've disabled Marvell9128 and Express Gate, but I still get a sort of double post when booting. First I see a fast flash of the post message and then the real one, don't know what to do =)

Thank you.


Do you have Quick Boot enabled and Full Screen Logo disabled?


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Do you have Quick Boot enabled and Full Screen Logo disabled?


Yep, what should I change?


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Chimera*


Yep, what should I change?


Enable "Quick Boot". Disable "Full Screen Logo". See if that is better.


----------



## jmaz87

is my bios vcore min 1.25 because i have 930?

originally i was trouble-shooting with 3.8 settings but 1.25 is min...

also i have to go all the way to 1.4+ for win7 to post above that...


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


Enable "Quick Boot". Disable "Full Screen Logo". See if that is better.


I have it like that already.


----------



## BranFB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmaz87*


is my bios vcore min 1.25 because i have 930?

originally i was trouble-shooting with 3.8 settings but 1.25 is min...

also i have to go all the way to 1.4+ for win7 to post above that...


I have the same cpu mb ram cooler...
I need 1.28 for 4GHz. @1531 ram.
try settings from 4.01 graph.
then adjust the cpuv to 1.28750
and qpi/dram to 1.25

u should get a stable system.....
if not try booting
if boots..
load CPU-z
see what's saying for voltage
HW monitor
and then try stressing it... see if it get's any change in voltage...

if nothing goes OK...
try using more voltage QPI and CPUV
and do the same
see in cpu-z+hwmonitor what voltage it is using
then go into bios and set it to that voltage

this should do the trick
if it's still not stable
increase the qpi... notch!


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Chimera*


I have it like that already.


Have you updated the BIOS?


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BranFB*


I have the same cpu mb ram cooler...
I need 1.28 for 4GHz. @1531 ram.
try settings from 4.01 graph.
then adjust the cpuv to 1.28750
and qpi/dram to 1.25

u should get a stable system.....
if not try booting
if boots..
load CPU-z
see what's saying for voltage
HW monitor
and then try stressing it... see if it get's any change in voltage...

if nothing goes OK...
try using more voltage QPI and CPUV
and do the same
see in cpu-z+hwmonitor what voltage it is using
then go into bios and set it to that voltage

this should do the trick
if it's still not stable
increase the qpi... notch!


so im gonna reboot and try these setting now thanks! what latency did u get stable with ram?
right now im 215x19 4.07 and 1723 9-9-9-24 i think


----------



## jmaz87

anything below 1.3 and it was freezing on "starting windows"
21x191
vcore 1.3 cpu-z shows 1.320
ram is 1.2750
no stress test yet but im confiedent IBT will immediately crash


----------



## jmaz87

yup..
when i raised to 1.3250 it showed as 1.344 in cpu-z and 1.352 on load
it ran about 10 passes IBT very hard then BSOD...

this is where it gets wierd... nothing after this has worked... i can't go in either direction with Vcore or QPI without losing all stability...

i'm back in the 1.4's so i could post this...

on a lighter note my max temps before it crashed were 71 70 70 69


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Myrlin* 
Have you updated the BIOS?

Nope, everything is stock, I don't even know how to do the update :S


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Chimera* 
Nope, everything is stock, I don't even know how to do the update :S

Go here and get the updates (BIOS, chipset, and any others you think you need).


----------



## jmaz87

why am i the only 930 unable to run anything but stupid high volts!!!


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Go here and get the updates (BIOS, chipset, and any others you think you need).

Ok, did multiple backups of my 'stock' bios and updated. I've gone from bios 108 to 303, but still the same thing. First I see a fast post (less then 1/2 sec), then black screen (less than 1/4 sec probably) and finally it starts to boot (the 'real' post message..loading windows...etc...).

Maybe a bad cmos battery?Â¿?Â¿ well I don't know, the computer boots fast and has done some stability tests very good, it's working perfect, this is the only thing I don't understand.

Thank you very much !!

PS: When I say "post message" I'm refering to that one with black background, big "American Megatrends" and below: EZ-Flash..press DEL to enter setup etc...


----------



## Marcquez

hi,

Just OCing my new system with this nice mobo. (tnx to Xmisery, just had to increase the Vcore and QPI/DRAM core a bit to get it stable







)
But I'm not that satisfied with my temps, even if it is 30Â°C in my room now...
The CPU is now about 6 hours stable (and counting) with Prime95 and the temps are *85/82/82/79* Â°C (closed case)
These are too hot I think for a NH-D14 cooler and would like to get 10Â°C less.

my system:
case: *Raven rv01*
mobo: *Asus P6X58D-E*
cpu:* i7 930 @ 4,0Ghz*
cpu cooler: *Noctua NH-D14*
top fan: *Scythe Typhoon 1800rpm* (rest are stock FN181 fans)

OC settings (hyperthreading on -> for adobe CS4):
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.3000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.282]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

tools:
stressing: *Prime95*
temp. sensor: *Real Temp*


----------



## jmaz87

I have the same chip with megalahem rev b and i'm max 82 after 20 passes IBT very hard (p95 usually not as hot)

i'm showing 1.448 cpu-z

if i could get windows to load it would definitley be in the 70s max at your settings...


----------



## Magoo35

Anyone Seen Any Wierdness, with PC Probe II the newest version from Asus, Under Win 7 X64?

My Chassis fan 2 is going from 980 (correct) to 65535 or some crazy number and then to 0 and then the alarm goes off. The Fan is working fine. Also having sudden BSOD with the system. Trying to get it stable with dominators at 1600mhz Have flashest newest bios.

[07/01/2010 at 06:10 pm] Chassis2 Fan Abnormal, 0 RPM
[07/01/2010 at 06:10 pm] Chassis2 Fan become normal, 831 RPM
[07/01/2010 at 06:12 pm] Chassis2 Fan Abnormal, 0 RPM
[07/01/2010 at 06:12 pm] Chassis2 Fan become normal, 65535 RPM


----------



## Yangtastic

Add me to the list.

Package arrived today.


----------



## BranFB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmaz87*


anything below 1.3 and it was freezing on "starting windows"
21x191
vcore 1.3 cpu-z shows 1.320
ram is 1.2750
no stress test yet but im confiedent IBT will immediately crash










for ram @1723 cl9
ur QPI is too low with HT enable
try increasing it

ASUS advice for ram above 1600 to use 1.35QPI.
But that's its max...
watch out.


----------



## kzinti1

I went to the ASUS site to get the latest BIOS for my Premium (0813) and ran across a utility I've never heard of called "Intel Extreme Tuning Utility". 
Is anyone here familiar with this program? I tried the Autotune and it wouldn't work. The mss was "watchdog timer coverage" wasn't enabled in the BIOS or wasn't available for my mobo. Is there possibly some way around this? I've never heard of wtc either.
This utility sounds like the "OC Genie" that is for MSI's Big Bang mobo series. Is it?
TIA
k1


----------



## Lipadoza

Hi guys,

I should note that I am new and a total newb on OC area, the last 2 days ive been forumwhoring for settings on the i7 930 and this particular Mobo

My rig:
Mobo ASUS P6T58XD Premium
CPU Intel i7 930
Cooler: ThermalRight Venomous X with a Kaze2000
GPU MSI GTX470
RAM 12gb Corsair Dominator Kit 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 with Ram cooler
HD 1 Samsung 1 TB SAT2 HD103SJ 2 in Raid0
HD 2 Samsung 1 TB SAT2 HD103SJ 1 Backup
Voeding Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000 Watt
CAse Coolermaster HAF 932

My settings:
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[20]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[7218 MT/s]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.325]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.86]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.35]
IOH Voltage............................[1.1]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[1000mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Sofar It BSOD'd @ 1.25v, 1.275v, 1.3v Vcore.

Would it be recommendable to copy Xmisery? As temps have run up to 82 when fully stressing it with LinX max,
Currently 78C max with IntelBurnTest havent tried LinX yet

Currently running @ 1.325v Vcore QPI 1.35
As stated above I have 12GB 1600Mhz Corsair Dominator Will I be capable of running with lower QPI if I used "lost his name's" settings?

The heck with it ill just try it out and let y'all know what the outcome is


----------



## BranFB

Lipadoza,

don't use 20 multi... try 21 or 19.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


I went to the ASUS site to get the latest BIOS for my Premium (0813) and ran across a utility I've never heard of called "Intel Extreme Tuning Utility". 
Is anyone here familiar with this program? I tried the Autotune and it wouldn't work. The mss was "watchdog timer coverage" wasn't enabled in the BIOS or wasn't available for my mobo. Is there possibly some way around this? I've never heard of wtc either.
This utility sounds like the "OC Genie" that is for MSI's Big Bang mobo series. Is it?
TIA
k1



It's bad... I got BSOD everytime I change something.
You need to enable it in BIOS>AI tweaker> 3rd party something!

It's good for info etc. But for OC turboV is better stable 
and if you OC not just for Benching - do it in BIOS.

-------------

Any idea how to post with memory above 1750.....
I can reach 1600 something
but no 1700+
even with 1.4 QPI
1.65V
etc..
latest BIOS.


----------



## jmaz87

20x200 is the only way i can stabilize at lower volts @1600 i have enough problems not even getting 1600 on 2000 ram is unacceptable...

I've been struggling with this dang setup for over a month now... people have dropped little "2 cents" but nobody seems to really understand how this works i guess...

my P4 setup was sooo much easier to OC ;P


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BranFB*


Lipadoza,

don't use 20 multi... try 21 or 19.


Thx for the tip







I was already wondering why it was instable.
Currently using Xmisery's settings
seems stable
did a 2h fumefx simulation and not a single problem, well ofc it aint 100% stable but for now its good







. and temps are nice too 100% load/stress = ~65-70 and when simulating im around 65 <3 the temps


----------



## Lipadoza

My rig:
Mobo ASUS P6T58XD Premium
CPU Intel i7 930
Cooler: ThermalRight Venomous X with a Kaze2000
GPU MSI GTX470
RAM 12gb Corsair Dominator Kit 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 with Ram cooler
HD 1 Samsung 1 TB SAT2 HD103SJ 2 in Raid0
HD 2 Samsung 1 TB SAT2 HD103SJ 1 Backup
Voeding Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000 Watt
CAse Coolermaster HAF 932

Xmisery's settings (Thanks a million times m8!)
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.26250]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.282]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

All well and seems stable will run a prime 95 over night, temps are around 60-65 at average stress 90-100 and 65-70 at max stress

idle around 40-45'ish degrees

anyone has tips for making my RAM work a bit harder? or perhaps a stable 4.2ghz OC?
Thanks in advance
And once more Thanks Xmisery ;D


----------



## BranFB

u are using the settings for 920... in ur 930 ?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
u are using the settings for 920... in ur 930 ?

Upped voltages, as noted by Xmisery in his setup for 930 HT on
My other setup had a 20x multiplier which I couldnt get stable at all
besides all that Im new

Temps

Idle 39-42
Stress/load 60-71 (depending on amount of ram)

All in all its gonna be used for simulation and rendering so 8x 4ghz is gonna be pure fastness


----------



## jmaz87

for like the 5th time i'm gonna start from scratch and try to get windows to load with something near you guys! with the volts i'm running i ought to be getting 4.4 but that won't load win7 either...


----------



## BranFB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


Upped voltages, as noted by Xmisery in his setup for 930 HT on
My other setup had a 20x multiplier which I couldnt get stable at all
besides all that Im new

Temps

Idle 39-42
Stress/load 60-71 (depending on amount of ram)

All in all its gonna be used for simulation and rendering so 8x 4ghz is gonna be pure fastness










actually the phisical cores are @4ghz
the logicals are slower..


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd

Just finalized everything for my new build. Now i wait for everything to be delivered. Stay tuned to watch me cry when something doesn't work >.<


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BranFB*


actually the phisical cores are @4ghz
the logicals are slower..


as long as it wokrs and it is faster for rendering/simulations thats for sure








Dont mind me im still new :<


----------



## jmaz87

what do u think...


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmaz87* 
what do u think...










Vcore is quite high but temps are good, have you tried running it with prime95 yet for an even higher stress? Temps might end up higher I dealt with the same problems went up to ~90 even







but ye at least run prime95 for a night to see if it maintains stability and proper temps. If it goes up to 90 try going for a more stable 4.0 OC


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd

Anyone got a picture of the P6X58D Premium with a Noctua NH D14 and a good clear picture with the clearance near the ram slots? I'm hoping the ram i ordered is going to fit!


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wr3ck3dm1nd*


Anyone got a picture of the P6X58D Premium with a Noctua NH D14 and a good clear picture with the clearance near the ram slots? I'm hoping the ram i ordered is going to fit!


On the P6X58D (but with one fan off):
Pic 1

RAM clearance with both fans on (different ASUS board but I think the heights should be the same):
Pic 2
Pic 3


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wr3ck3dm1nd*


Anyone got a picture of the P6X58D Premium with a Noctua NH D14 and a good clear picture with the clearance near the ram slots? I'm hoping the ram i ordered is going to fit!


check first page.


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd

Ugh. I can tell I'm going to have clearance issues already.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...000CL6T-6GBPID


----------



## jmaz87

the closest slot is actually the 2nd channel so unless ur using all 6 slots ur fine...

otherwise it will touch but mine does just barely fit and our ram is about the same size
(memory fan shroud touches cpu puller fan no matter what)

on another not i've run p95 consistently before and for nearly 4 hours today with temps not even hitting 80.
has anybody messed with the kingston hyper x 2000 memory? i ran several passes of memtest at 8-8-8-22 also tried 7-7-7-20 but nothing was stable in windows....








currently 9-9-9-24-88 1T @1603


----------



## heptilion

ok so im back.. had to rma my ram.. now no crashes on prime95.. here are my settings.. idle temp is around 35 and under full load n prime95 65.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[19.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.26250]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.2250]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wr3ck3dm1nd* 
Ugh. I can tell I'm going to have clearance issues already.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...000CL6T-6GBPID

You are going to have issues when you use that Ram cooler also those heatsinks are quite long so ye you wont be able to use the Noctua NH-D14 with a fan above the ram.

It is possible to add another fan on the other side of the Noctua instead of it being above the ram and in that case u can keep the airflow as it is or reverse it but if you have a case then that wouldnt be a smart idea :F


----------



## Lipadoza

i7 930 4ghz OC (Thanks to Xmisery once again)

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.26250]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

After 9-10hours of prime still stable
Temps started off @ 70-72 and went down to 65-67 after a long period of stress
Idles at 39-42 degrees

Now if only someone could advice me on Overclocking my ram a bit?
Corsair 12gb Dominator kit DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24
currently running @ 1531 ofc due to the OC


----------



## Communist Cookie

I'm fairly new here and don't own either the P6X58D Premium or E yet, but am considering buying one soon. I see most people in this thread own the Premium version, why is that? Since they are both about the same price now on newegg (due to the promo code) which should I get?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Communist Cookie*


I'm fairly new here and don't own either the P6X58D Premium or E yet, but am considering buying one soon. I see most people in this thread own the Premium version, why is that? Since they are both about the same price now on newegg (due to the promo code) which should I get?


Not just most people here almost everyone as this is the official P6X58D mobo thread







which one you should get is up to you, compare their specs and price and go for the one that would suit you best I have a Premium and Im likin it








Retail'd the Premium is more expensive, it ended up to cost me about 300 euro's compared to the e that costed 230 euro's
Dollar price is about multiplied by 1.25'ish nowadays? such an unstable valuta atm









The difference is minimal for as far as I know but then again im new too


----------



## Communist Cookie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
Not just most people here almost everyone as this is the official P6X58D mobo thread







which one you should get is up to you, compare their specs and price and go for the one that would suit you best I have a Premium and Im likin it








Retail'd the Premium is more expensive, it ended up to cost me about 300 euro's compared to the e that costed 230 euro's
Dollar price is about multiplied by 1.25'ish nowadays? such an unstable valuta atm









The difference is minimal for as far as I know but then again im new too









Thanks. I guess I'll be going with the Premium then because they're nearly the same in price for now.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Communist Cookie* 
Thanks. I guess I'll be going with the Premium then because they're nearly the same in price for now.

i compared them a bit and the first things I saw was the premium having 2 LAN 1000gb port on the mobo compared to 1 on the E version, besides that almost identical but ye id go for the premium then unless someone else here can tell you otherwise because I'm really not 100% sure


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmaz87* 
the closest slot is actually the 2nd channel so unless ur using all 6 slots ur fine...

otherwise it will touch but mine does just barely fit and our ram is about the same size
(memory fan shroud touches cpu puller fan no matter what)

on another not i've run p95 consistently before and for nearly 4 hours today with temps not even hitting 80.
has anybody messed with the kingston hyper x 2000 memory? i ran several passes of memtest at 8-8-8-22 also tried 7-7-7-20 but nothing was stable in windows....








currently 9-9-9-24-88 1T @1603


Mine are stable @7-7-7-20 10h Memtest 86+

But can't get fully stable clock with it.. @ normal volts /under 1.3 cpuv and 1.27 qpi/

I am probably going to try something more.... in volt range
But I'm hitting 83C


----------



## Onyx

Thought I'd share my new build information. Key new item some folks may be interested in is I used the Crucial Sata3-6gbps drive, 64gb just released on 6/25/2010. 6gbps Sata3 benchmark screenshot is below.

System info in my signature (think it's working!)

Used XMisery's 930 OC settings for 3.8ghz. No issues. Haven't spent much time on tweaking. XMisery's settings seemed to be for DDR3-1600, so I think I need to monkey with RAM settings a bit.

FYI, before I used XMisery's settings I set AI Tweaker to XMP with QPI voltage at 1.5 and had the RAM at 2000mhz no problems. XMP w/o QPI change would POST, but locked up at winboot.

From old rig (re-used):

Graphics: BFG GTX260-896 (sli'd)
Graphics: EVGA GTX260-896 (sli'd)
Seasonic M12-700w
Zalman CNPS 9700 cpu fan
Two Segate Barracuda Sata2 320gbs (empty drives for now)
From newegg:

1 x G.SKILL Trident 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SD RAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-16000CL9T-6GBTD
1 x ASUS P6X58D-E LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
1 x Intel Core i7-930 Bloomfield 2.8GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80601930
1 x Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM
1 x LITE-ON CD/DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - OEM
1 x BYTECC Bracket-35225 2.5 Inch HDD/SSD Mounting Kit For 3.5" Drive Bay or Enclosure
1 x ZALMAN ZM-CS4A Socket 1366 Clip Support Kit for CNPS9500/9700
From crucial.com:

1 x 64GB Crucial RealSSD C300 2.5-inch SATA 6GB/s CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
Mine are stable @7-7-7-20 10h Memtest 86+

But can't get fully stable clock with it.. @ normal volts /under 1.3 cpuv and 1.27 qpi/

I am probably going to try something more.... in volt range
But I'm hitting 83C

hmmm yea memtest has shown no issues but IBT or P95 will crash very quickly on anything but 9-9-9-24...
i hear lots of people saying that tighter timing is better than the overall speed ([email protected] is better than [email protected] as per XMP)

im just trying to get the best out of this ram... I'm starting to encode blue-rays and i need to make sure i'm running 100%

as of today:when i got home from work AC was off (near 80) and my max temp after 6hrs was 83c









oh and this is what happens when your DANGEROUSLY bored and your car knowledge takes over your brain!!!
Don't Hate it works!!!


----------



## BranFB

2000 at what ever timings is better that 1600...

I have some problems with lower voltage.

My pc freezes. I mean just sits on whatever frame it was. /till now ever on STRESS TESTING/ under 1.28750 cpuv

any idea what's the problem

1. HDD fail - cuz the OS was on a different system and I have just moved it hear and let win 7 to change the drivers by itself... and installed new ones manually to complete everything!
2. PSU fail - WOW 1000W - I don't think so but still..
is there a chance my gtx 470 which is connected throu non-mod 6pin + mod 6pin
by the spec... Hx1000W is dual rail. 1st rail is non-mod cables and 2nd rail is mod rails... will i get something to change if I use for the gtx470 2 mod-6pin PCI-E cables


----------



## jmaz87

if u think its video-card check its stability but i'd lean towards lack of voltage, although usually it will eventually BSOD


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
i7 930 4ghz OC (Thanks to Xmisery once again)

After 9-10hours of prime still stable
Temps started off @ 70-72 and went down to 65-67 after a long period of stress
Idles at 39-42 degrees

Now if only someone could advice me on Overclocking my ram a bit?
Corsair 12gb Dominator kit DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24
currently running @ 1531 ofc due to the OC

Hey, congrats on the stable OC!









Try running these RAM timings and see how they work out for you.

7-8-7-20-88-1T


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
ok so im back.. had to rma my ram.. now no crashes on prime95.. here are my settings.. idle temp is around 35 and under full load n prime95 65.

Awesome, welcome back! Glad to hear you got some stable RAM. Now you can enjoy the new computer.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmaz87* 
oh and this is what happens when your DANGEROUSLY bored and your car knowledge takes over your brain!!!
Don't Hate it works!!!


















LOL!! Nice work. Is that a K&N?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmaz87* 
hmmm yea memtest has shown no issues but IBT or P95 will crash very quickly on anything but 9-9-9-24...
i hear lots of people saying that tighter timing is better than the overall speed ([email protected] is better than [email protected] as per XMP)

im just trying to get the best out of this ram... I'm starting to encode blue-rays and i need to make sure i'm running 100%

as of today:when i got home from work AC was off (near 80) and my max temp after 6hrs was 83c









oh and this is what happens when your DANGEROUSLY bored and your car knowledge takes over your brain!!!
Don't Hate it works!!!


















LOL please tell me your dropping some serious temp with that thing.


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


LOL!! Nice work. Is that a K&N?










*cough well this was the half-drunk will it work approach









i basically used Gorilla tape, a peice of tupperware(only thing i could find the *rough dimensions of fan at 2am) and a new spectre filter with Throttle body adaptor.

Now that i know it works very very well (you can feel the air sucking in all around it) i have a couple of options...
1)get drunk again and buy some dryer ducting --->route to AC duct







Cold Air Intake FTW!!!!!!!

2)be practical and just make a larger less restrictive air-box with a shroud to direct fresh air
probably out of acrylic or lexan


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Hey, congrats on the stable OC!









Try running these RAM timings and see how they work out for you.

7-8-7-20-88-1T

Thanks u and thanks for the wonderfull settings luckaly I was able to copy them without problems. I'll try out those settings for my RAM









Btw a m8 of mine has the same mobo and CPU but he has 6gb 1333mhz ram will he be able to take over these settings too with lower ram clockspeed and "auto" voltages or could he OC his ram altho it doesnt have heatsinks nor a cooler on it. (I do so he kinda got screwed by the vendor they claimed he wouldnt be able to run 1600mhz without OC'ing his CPU to 4-4.2ghz while XMS profile allows you so now he's stuck with 6gb 1333mhz corsair and we student dont have the money to buy different ram well we do but we cant just spend it as studying costs lots and lots







)

Also
I know its kinda off topic but I'm experiencing Hard-Locks playing battlefield bad company 2 = Randomly freezes disabling all my controls forcing me to auto reboot and a "Trrrrrrrrrrr" sound comes from my speakers (not HD's)
On reboot I receive no error msg's from windows about an unexpected error or whatsoever. However "sometimes" it does and it gives me a BCC 124 code which i looked up means overheated hardware although I strongly doubt that that is the case as the GTX470 are built to reach temps up to 110C degrees and I tweaked my fanspeed to keep it at Max 70-73 on Extreme stress even with MSI Afterburner often bumping the clockspeeds.
Now back to the "trrrr" sound it is said it might have something to do with the sound drivers not being up to date but I did update those, twice even to make sure (onboard). But to keep this real short there has been tons of "solutions" "blames" etc and it tends to occur @ BF BC2/ COD4/ Crysis (I dont own COD4 and havent tried out Crysis yet with this card.

Would you know any possible solution that will actually work, if so you will be my personal hero









If you'd like I could post a list of possible solutions and a list of the ones ive tried (as some involve reinstalling the entire OS, removing RAM or purchasing additional hardware which I sort of refuse because I dislike the Idea of either starting all over, messing with my rig or spending extra money on an expensive card)


----------



## Lowpan

Hey xmisery first I just wanted to thank you for your guides/tutorials for ocing the i920 D0 on the p6x58d as I have both. I would really like to try and oc it and this is my first time, so your information has been very helpful. I was aiming for 3.8ghz as it seems to be a lower goal and maybe good for a first timer.

I was hoping you could help me with a question about my ram:
I am currently using 2 sets of 3 x 2GB sticks. Total of 6 sticks and 12 GB. They are OCZ model OCZ3X1600LV6GK

When I use the ram without making any modifications in bios the speed runs at less than my desired 1600mhz. So instead I use the XMP setting to set it to 1600mhz. This is what it is running at now and I was hoping I could maintain that while OCing the processor.

I noticed however that in your settings you said:
"DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]"

So my question after all of the babbling is can I run my ram at 1600mhz while OCing the cpu to 3.8 and if so how?

Thank you again. Your effort and information has been incrtedibly helpful.


----------



## maverickpk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lowpan*


Hey xmisery first I just wanted to thank you for your guides/tutorials for ocing the i920 D0 on the p6x58d as I have both. I would really like to try and oc it and this is my first time, so your information has been very helpful. I was aiming for 3.8ghz as it seems to be a lower goal and maybe good for a first timer.

I was hoping you could help me with a question about my ram:
I am currently using 2 sets of 3 x 2GB sticks. Total of 6 sticks and 12 GB. They are OCZ model OCZ3X1600LV6GK

When I use the ram without making any modifications in bios the speed runs at less than my desired 1600mhz. So instead I use the XMP setting to set it to 1600mhz. This is what it is running at now and I was hoping I could maintain that while OCing the processor.

I noticed however that in your settings you said:
"DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]"

So my question after all of the babbling is can I run my ram at 1600mhz while OCing the cpu to 3.8 and if so how?

Thank you again. Your effort and information has been incrtedibly helpful.



Let me start by saying that anything over 1066MHz is putting stress on the northbridge. Keep that in mind always.
For your scenario, assuming you have an i7 930 CPU, you would get to 3.8GHz via a 181 BCLK with a 21X multiplier or 173 BLCK with a 22X multiplier which are the most common ones you would see. You could also get to 3.8GHz with a lower multiplier and higher BCLK and so on. But the point I'm trying to make here is that your mem freq is a multiple of the base clock you choose.
If you choose 181 BCLK and a 8x memory multiplier for example, your RAM would be at 1448Mhz.

At this point you might be thinking that choosing 200 BCLK and an 8x memory multi your RAM would be at 1600MHz, but your CPU at that point would be 200*21=4.2GHz if you choose the 21X CPU multi. With that setting, good luck in getting ur system stable. Even if you manage to get it moderately stable it won't be without requiring high voltages and temps that shoot through the roof.

Alternatively, if you want a modest OC you could go for a 160 BCLK and a 10x memory multi to get ur RAM run at 1600MHz but again I'd like to stress here that anything over 1066MHz will require a bump in the QPI/Vtt Voltage, IOH voltage and the DRAM voltage.

If I were you, I would choose to run with the following settings for 3.8GHz
BCLK: 181
CPU Multi: X21 (181*21= 3801MHz)
Mem Multi: X8 (8*181= 1448MHz)
Uncore: X17
QPI: X36

Once you get ur system stable at those settings, you can give a shot at tightening the ram timings rather than being hell-bent over getting ur sticks to run at 1600MHz. Just my opinion.

Apologies if I confused you even more.


----------



## Zudeo

Dunno if you guys knew but ASUS Global posted the







for the P6X58D-E mobo.


----------



## cmeeks

Newegg has the P6X58D on sale right now for about $240 after promo code MBJULY. Ends the 7th though.


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Ok so I'm aiming for 4.8GHz+ and am having trouble getting past 4.51GHz.
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[215]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1723MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3880MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[7579]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.45]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.400]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.52]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Ive tried bumping the bclk to 220 and bumping the core ich ioh and qpi up and i constantly BSOD's in LinX. Halp? =D I NEEDZ HIGHER VANTAGE SCOREZ!


----------



## BlackDragon24

Probably need more DRAM, PLL, or QPI voltage is my guess....I haven't taken mine past 21 x 215 and it needed 1.42vcore and 1.4qpi just to get there. Or you could try dropping your uncore speed a bit.


----------



## Lowpan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maverickpk* 
Let me start by saying that anything over 1066MHz is putting stress on the northbridge. Keep that in mind always.
For your scenario, assuming you have an i7 930 CPU, you would get to 3.8GHz via a 181 BCLK with a 21X multiplier or 173 BLCK with a 22X multiplier which are the most common ones you would see. You could also get to 3.8GHz with a lower multiplier and higher BCLK and so on. But the point I'm trying to make here is that your mem freq is a multiple of the base clock you choose.
If you choose 181 BCLK and a 8x memory multiplier for example, your RAM would be at 1448Mhz.

At this point you might be thinking that choosing 200 BCLK and an 8x memory multi your RAM would be at 1600MHz, but your CPU at that point would be 200*21=4.2GHz if you choose the 21X CPU multi. With that setting, good luck in getting ur system stable. Even if you manage to get it moderately stable it won't be without requiring high voltages and temps that shoot through the roof.

Alternatively, if you want a modest OC you could go for a 160 BCLK and a 10x memory multi to get ur RAM run at 1600MHz but again I'd like to stress here that anything over 1066MHz will require a bump in the QPI/Vtt Voltage, IOH voltage and the DRAM voltage.

If I were you, I would choose to run with the following settings for 3.8GHz
BCLK: 181
CPU Multi: X21 (181*21= 3801MHz)
Mem Multi: X8 (8*181= 1448MHz)
Uncore: X17
QPI: X36

Once you get ur system stable at those settings, you can give a shot at tightening the ram timings rather than being hell-bent over getting ur sticks to run at 1600MHz. Just my opinion.

Apologies if I confused you even more.









Thank you that was very informative and helpful. I will definitely use your suggested settings.

As I am a newb I was unaware of any incresed stress to the northbridge. This makes my choice a lot more obvious. And you only confused me a little bit more than I already was...ok a fair bit more. But now I have a direction.

Thanks again Mav you can be my wingman any time


----------



## ibew112

I have been running this board on water so in the pursuit of higher and higher voltages and a 4.72ghz barrier I cooled the mosfets and eventually the north bridge. Now she has gone south and windows explorer goes to sleep every 2 seconds, the network symbol shows no internet but randomly connects whenever clicked. If you are planning any serious mods be very careful with the fragile components or you will be typing this warning to your friendly OC family. Still looking for a replacement if anyone else have tried other boards with a 980x.

I do have a p6t deluxe v2 and the p6x58d replaced it for awhile anyway


----------



## raizooor3

Anybody here who had both versions? I'm curious if the Premium runs a bit cooler on the NB/SB, considering it has an additional heatpipe.

And one more question? Is there any way to monitor NB/SB temps via software?


----------



## Yangtastic

Just a quick question. If a memory kit is not displayed on the Qualified Vendors List, does this mean it is completely incompatible?

Thanks.


----------



## asam

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...i-formula.html

Please follow the link above. I experiencing the same problem with the P6X58 Premium Mobo. Can you help


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizooor3*


Anybody here who had both versions? I'm curious if the Premium runs a bit cooler on the NB/SB, considering it has an additional heatpipe.

And one more question? Is there any way to monitor NB/SB temps via software?


the premium should run cooler with the extra heat pipe, but nothing a good air flow couldn't fix.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


Just a quick question. If a memory kit is not displayed on the Qualified Vendors List, does this mean it is completely incompatible?

Thanks.


i think that's what the memok button is for. any memory not compatible will be recognized.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *asam*


http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...i-formula.html

Please follow the link above. I experiencing the same problem with the P6X58 Premium Mobo. Can you help










this sounds like venomous-X issue rather than Asus. alot of people complain about not having their ram recognized when their coolers are tighten down too much. and it seems i'm right since your ram was recognized after releasing the pressure. the next step would probably be re-seating the heatsink.


----------



## TheLastPriest

So I traded my gigabyte ga-ma770-ud3 and Phenom II 940 for a P6X58D and I7 930 last night and will be installing it tongiht, is this board as freakishly awesome as all the reviews I have read on it make it out to be? Any tips or tricks I should know going in?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest* 
So I traded my gigabyte ga-ma770-ud3 and Phenom II 940 for a P6X58D and I7 930 last night and will be installing it tongiht, is this board as freakishly awesome as all the reviews I have read on it make it out to be? Any tips or tricks I should know going in?

there is an overclocking guide line by xmisery on first page. many people had achieved successful stable oc due to that guide line.


----------



## BranFB

Anyone with memory @1866 or 2000 with this board - PLEASE SHOUT


----------



## teh1buck

Hello, guys. I'm new here, and I'm currently in the process of building my first computer. I think I've landed on a i7 930 1366 processor (prepping for the hexa future), but I'm still going back and forth on motherboards. The x58D Premium has really caught my eye, but there's also several comparable Gigabytes that I've also noticed. I was wondering which would be the best for the money (Newegg has the x58D Premium at ~$300), and which would probably be the easiest for a first timer to handle well. I've read several reviews over several different mobos, but I'm still undecided. So, I'm asking my newly found community for advice.

If anyone could lend a hand, that'd be great. My Antec 902 arrived yesterday, and I'll be purchasing a mobo in about a week. Like I said, I've decided on a i7 930 1366, so any information regarding this mobo that would seem helpful, or any info regarding another possible mobo (please keep it around $300) would be awesome.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
Anyone with memory @1866 or 2000 with this board - PLEASE SHOUT









Yep, I am running a 3x2GB Super Talent Chrome Series DDR3-2000 CL9 set on my board at 200bclk at tighter than stock settings.


----------



## BranFB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclone3d*


Yep, I am running a 3x2GB Super Talent Chrome Series DDR3-2000 CL9 set on my board at 200bclk at tighter than stock settings.


can u post some volts... pls
I'm trying to post even at stock clock my kingston ddr3 2000 higher than 1854... it won't!


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BranFB*


Anyone with memory @1866 or 2000 with this board - PLEASE SHOUT










Sure how about some 2000 7-8-7-20 1T love


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh1buck*


Hello, guys. I'm new here, and I'm currently in the process of building my first computer. I think I've landed on a i7 930 1366 processor (prepping for the hexa future), but I'm still going back and forth on motherboards. The x58D Premium has really caught my eye, but there's also several comparable Gigabytes that I've also noticed. I was wondering which would be the best for the money (Newegg has the x58D Premium at ~$300), and which would probably be the easiest for a first timer to handle well. I've read several reviews over several different mobos, but I'm still undecided. So, I'm asking my newly found community for advice.

If anyone could lend a hand, that'd be great. My Antec 902 arrived yesterday, and I'll be purchasing a mobo in about a week. Like I said, I've decided on a i7 930 1366, so any information regarding this mobo that would seem helpful, or any info regarding another possible mobo (please keep it around $300) would be awesome.










i would advice the E revision. cheaper and it supports Raid for Sata 6.


----------



## PCCstudent

What kind of issues could/should be expected using Super Talent 1333 3X2GB?


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Sure how about some 2000 7-8-7-20 1T love











4.2GHz with 2000 memory and u cool it with true ?!

and ur LLC is disable ?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BranFB*


4.2GHz with 2000 memory and u cool it with true ?!

and ur LLC is disable ?


That is correct. I use voltage offset with LLC disabled. Allows idle voltage to be 1.056v 12x200 and it ramps to 1.272v 21x200.

Temps hit about 85C max in this setup so I don't run it except for benching. I run 1600 memory 24/7 with much lower QPI and it keeps temps in the mid-upper 70's.

I do not like LLC. It is not the way these processors were designed to be run.


----------



## raizooor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh1buck*


Hello, guys. I'm new here, and I'm currently in the process of building my first computer. I think I've landed on a i7 930 1366 processor (prepping for the hexa future), but I'm still going back and forth on motherboards. The x58D Premium has really caught my eye, but there's also several comparable Gigabytes that I've also noticed. I was wondering which would be the best for the money (Newegg has the x58D Premium at ~$300), and which would probably be the easiest for a first timer to handle well. I've read several reviews over several different mobos, but I'm still undecided. So, I'm asking my newly found community for advice.

If anyone could lend a hand, that'd be great. My Antec 902 arrived yesterday, and I'll be purchasing a mobo in about a week. Like I said, I've decided on a i7 930 1366, so any information regarding this mobo that would seem helpful, or any info regarding another possible mobo (please keep it around $300) would be awesome.











The Preimum was 240$ this weekend at the Egg


----------



## sledge

Hey guys, I'm having a problem here. I'm building a rig currently and the specs look like this:

P6X58D Premium
i7 930 w/Megahalems
G.Skill Ripjaws 6GB @ 8-8-8-24
WD Caviar Black 1TB
8800GTS (temporary)

So basically I assembled everything and turned the rig on and I noticed that although the MoBo booted up and everything, the dram led light was on and wouldn't turn off. I hooked up the rig to a monitor to see what the problem was and I saw that the 
system wouldn't boot up. All the LED lights, video card and mobo were on and so was the dram led light. I decided to switch around the memory to alternate slots and I still got nothing (dram light was still on). I pressed the memok button to see if that would do anything but nothing changed. I thought maybe the video card had something to do with it so I decided to switch it to the other pci-e slot. Once I did that, this really high pitched noise started coming out (no idea what the source was, I immediately shut the rig off).

Any suggestions/solutions? I've been trying to get this rig working for 3 days and I'm ready to pull my hair out. I also asked on the Asus forums but no one replied.


----------



## luke997

I have a problem









Turned on the rig this morning - BIOS reset.
Weird I thought, but loaded profile and restarted.

BIOS reset again. Few tries later - turned no changes are saved, BIOS always loads default.

My diagnosis is dead battery but before I drain the loop, get the GPU out and replace it - ideas anyone?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledge*


Hey guys, I'm having a problem here. I'm building a rig currently and the specs look like this:

P6X58D Premium
i7 930 w/Megahalems
G.Skill Ripjaws 6GB @ 8-8-8-24
WD Caviar Black 1TB
8800GTS (temporary)

So basically I assembled everything and turned the rig on and I noticed that although the MoBo booted up and everything, the dram led light was on and wouldn't turn off. I hooked up the rig to a monitor to see what the problem was and I saw that the 
system wouldn't boot up. All the LED lights, video card and mobo were on and so was the dram led light. I decided to switch around the memory to alternate slots and I still got nothing (dram light was still on). I pressed the memok button to see if that would do anything but nothing changed. I thought maybe the video card had something to do with it so I decided to switch it to the other pci-e slot. Once I did that, this really high pitched noise started coming out (no idea what the source was, I immediately shut the rig off).

Any suggestions/solutions? I've been trying to get this rig working for 3 days and I'm ready to pull my hair out. I also asked on the Asus forums but no one replied.


Interesting issue. In regards to the high-pitched squeeling noise, I read that someone else had a similar issue (high pitched noise) and it was related to their GPU and the drivers that were being used. This may be a completely different situation however?

I would do this. Swap the GPU back to the original PCI-E slot where it didn't make the noise and when you boot up the PC, push in the small MemOK! button (located on the mobo) and see if it'll reboot into BIOS at that point. Then you may have to adjust the memory clocks/timings properly for you to get passed this. Hopefully someone with the same ripjaws on here can provide you with settings that worked for them. Keep us posted with any updates so we can continue helping out. Good luck!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


I have a problem









Turned on the rig this morning - BIOS reset.
Weird I thought, but loaded profile and restarted.

BIOS reset again. Few tries later - turned no changes are saved, BIOS always loads default.

My diagnosis is dead battery but before I drain the loop, get the GPU out and replace it - ideas anyone? 
Thanks in advance!


Another intersting issue. Well, my initial guess would be something to do with the CMOS battery as well. Other things that it could be are perhaps the flash or eeprom memory went bad, in which case you would have to RMA. I can't think of anything to try without having to undo your loop unfortunately.









Also, out of curiosity, did you make any recent BIOS changes? Perhaps BIOS is detecting a recent change made that is causing instability and resorts back to default settings.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lowpan*


Hey xmisery first I just wanted to thank you for your guides/tutorials for ocing the i920 D0 on the p6x58d as I have both. I would really like to try and oc it and this is my first time, so your information has been very helpful. I was aiming for 3.8ghz as it seems to be a lower goal and maybe good for a first timer.


No problem dude!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lowpan*


I was hoping you could help me with a question about my ram:
I am currently using 2 sets of 3 x 2GB sticks. Total of 6 sticks and 12 GB. They are OCZ model OCZ3X1600LV6GK

When I use the ram without making any modifications in bios the speed runs at less than my desired 1600mhz. So instead I use the XMP setting to set it to 1600mhz. This is what it is running at now and I was hoping I could maintain that while OCing the processor.

I noticed however that in your settings you said:
"DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]"

So my question after all of the babbling is can I run my ram at 1600mhz while OCing the cpu to 3.8 and if so how?

Thank you again. Your effort and information has been incrtedibly helpful.


This can be a little tricky. The challenge is that when you adjust one or two things in the BIOS regarding the memory or cpu, it has an affect on other settings. So for example, if you go into BIOS and you start adjusting your BCLK or CPU Multiplier, you'll notice that the DRAM Frequency starts to change with it. (Maverikpk touched on this a bit as well)

My suggestion would be to do this first. Find yourself a comfortable CPU overclock that is stable, and where you are happy with the temps it generates. Then I would begin focusing on the memory overclocking and timings. I will say this though, benchmarks have shown that it can be more beneficial to have tighter timings rather than looser ones in order to reach the higher frequencies, such as 2000Mhz.


----------



## sledge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Interesting issue. In regards to the high-pitched squeeling noise, I read that someone else had a similar issue (high pitched noise) and it was related to their GPU and the drivers that were being used. This may be a completely different situation however?

I would do this. Swap the GPU back to the original PCI-E slot where it didn't make the noise and when you boot up the PC, push in the small MemOK! button (located on the mobo) and see if it'll reboot into BIOS at that point. Then you may have to adjust the memory clocks/timings properly for you to get passed this. Hopefully someone with the same ripjaws on here can provide you with settings that worked for them. Keep us posted with any updates so we can continue helping out. Good luck!

I did that and still no luck. I switched the gpu also and the sound was gone. It's so frustrating. Everything is working (fans, LEDs, the gpu fan is spinning so I'm guessing that's working too, I can even hear the HDD) so I have no idea what it is. I really hope it's not the mobo becuase I hate getting caught up in a RMA process.


----------



## Nakattk

I have had the same issue with the squeaking noise. I thought it was my hdd untill I stuck my head in my case, then I thought it was the mobo or the gpu. So, I took my gpu out and put it in another pc and it made the same weird squeak/electronic noise. I don't know which gpu you have, but mine is an 8800gt and I am using the most current nvidia drivers. It squeaks over anything even when I move things around on my desktop. I am trying to wait for the 6 series gpu's to release later this year so I am just dealing with it now. If you can take your gpu out and try it in another computer with the side panel off, see if it makes the noise. I had to run a game to really hear it loud, just a heads up.


----------



## sledge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nakattk*


I have had the same issue with the squeaking noise. I thought it was my hdd untill I stuck my head in my case, then I thought it was the mobo or the gpu. So, I took my gpu out and put it in another pc and it made the same weird squeak/electronic noise. I don't know which gpu you have, but mine is an 8800gt and I am using the most current nvidia drivers. It squeaks over anything even when I move things around on my desktop. I am trying to wait for the 6 series gpu's to release later this year so I am just dealing with it now. If you can take your gpu out and try it in another computer with the side panel off, see if it makes the noise. I had to run a game to really hear it loud, just a heads up.


Well the gpu noise isn't a issu after I switched the pic-e slot. I'm just trying to figure out why the system isn't starting up and why this damn dram led light won't turn off.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledge*


Well the gpu noise isn't a issu after I switched the pic-e slot. I'm just trying to figure out why the system isn't starting up and why this damn dram led light won't turn off.


Hmm, after pressing the MemOK! button on the board and restarting, it still doesn't let you into the BIOS at all?


----------



## sledge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hmm, after pressing the MemOK! button on the board and restarting, it still doesn't let you into the BIOS at all?


Not at all...
I read that if you press the MemOk! button for 3 seconds, the LED should flash and then you get a reboot. I must've pressed the button for 20 seconds to no avail...


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Another intersting issue. Well, my initial guess would be something to do with the CMOS battery as well. Other things that it could be are perhaps the flash or eeprom memory went bad, in which case you would have to RMA. I can't think of anything to try without having to undo your loop unfortunately.









Also, out of curiosity, did you make any recent BIOS changes? Perhaps BIOS is detecting a recent change made that is causing instability and resorts back to default settings.


Thanks for reading...

Replaced the battery - no joy
Tried 0813 - no joy.
Back to 0703 - no joy.
Tried each RAM only in first slot - no joy

Looks like MemOK is kicking off every time - so like you're saying, eeprom memory went bad or something...
RMA or switching to Rampage III.


----------



## Yangtastic

Hey guys,

Only 4GB of my 6GB is showing up on the P6X58D-E. Sometimes, 6GB shows up and most of the time, 4GB shows up. Windows and the BIOS will detect 4GB but CPU-Z will always detect 6GB.

Any idea what is that problem? Anything software wise or BIOS wise I should check?


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


Hey guys,

Only 4GB of my 6GB is showing up on the P6X58D-E. Sometimes, 6GB shows up and most of the time, 4GB shows up. Windows and the BIOS will detect 4GB but CPU-Z will always detect 6GB.

Any idea what is that problem? Anything software wise or BIOS wise I should check?


Try to lower your mem speed - I see 4GB if I OC mem too high.

If that doesn't help boot with one stick at a time to figure our which is bad.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Replaced the battery - no joy
Tried 0813 - no joy.
Back to 0703 - no joy.
Tried each RAM only in first slot - no joy

Looks like MemOK is kicking off every time - so like you're saying, eeprom memory went bad or something...
RMA or switching to Rampage III.

Got a plan









Getting P6X58-E while Premium goes for RMA, when back will sell Premium.

I'm not keen to wait couple weeks for RMA, on another hand not going for other board as this will save me time on routing all the tubes again plus I really like the colours and black blocks I already have.


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yangtastic* 
Hey guys,

Only 4GB of my 6GB is showing up on the P6X58D-E. Sometimes, 6GB shows up and most of the time, 4GB shows up. Windows and the BIOS will detect 4GB but CPU-Z will always detect 6GB.

Any idea what is that problem? Anything software wise or BIOS wise I should check?

check ur cpu socket for bent pins!
that was my issue


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


Hey guys,

Only 4GB of my 6GB is showing up on the P6X58D-E. Sometimes, 6GB shows up and most of the time, 4GB shows up. Windows and the BIOS will detect 4GB but CPU-Z will always detect 6GB.

Any idea what is that problem? Anything software wise or BIOS wise I should check?


Can't find the thread off hand but not too long ago I was reading of someonelse having a similar issue and it was fixed with a remount of the cooler. Seemed odd to me, something about too much pressure or uneven pressure causing the RAM to act funky.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


Hey guys,

Only 4GB of my 6GB is showing up on the P6X58D-E. Sometimes, 6GB shows up and most of the time, 4GB shows up. Windows and the BIOS will detect 4GB but CPU-Z will always detect 6GB.

Any idea what is that problem? Anything software wise or BIOS wise I should check?


Not sure if you've tried this yet.. but others have been reporting that with the VenX, if you tighten the tensioner down too much things like this can happen. Maybe try loosening it up a bit and see. Other options would be to check for bent pins, bad memory stick, or memory settings aren't correctly set.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Not sure if you've tried this yet.. but others have been reporting that with the VenX, if you tighten the tensioner down too much things like this can happen. Maybe try loosening it up a bit and see. Other options would be to check for bent pins, bad memory stick, or memory settings aren't correctly set.









^^^ This. I hadn't had any problems with mine at all but after reading all the complaints I decided to crank mine all the way back up and down and I did get the same issue of only showing 4GB of RAM so loosen it up. I can't achieve the 70 lbs of pressure because I did a serious lap job on my Ven-X but you shouldn't go above 60 lbs according to Intel specs. Remount and tighten only a little and that's all you'll need.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
check ur cpu socket for bent pins!
that was my issue

Yep, I'll check that later. What do bent pins look like anyway and how do I fix them?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Can't find the thread off hand but not too long ago I was reading of someonelse having a similar issue and it was fixed with a remount of the cooler. Seemed odd to me, something about too much pressure or uneven pressure causing the RAM to act funky.

Alright. I'll try remounting the cooler when I check for bent pins.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Not sure if you've tried this yet.. but others have been reporting that with the VenX, if you tighten the tensioner down too much things like this can happen. Maybe try loosening it up a bit and see. Other options would be to check for bent pins, bad memory stick, or memory settings aren't correctly set.

The pressure knob is currenty just under finger-tight. Should I loosen up the mounting bracket screws or not? I have no bad memory. And the memory settings are set according to the XMP Profile which is from the official G-Skill website.


----------



## Grobinov.

Not really up to speed on the whole Sata 6 gb/s and USB 3.0 yet. But what is the difference between the Marvell 9123 and 9128? Is one better than the other?


----------



## BranFB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


Yep, I'll check that later. What do bent pins look like anyway and how do I fix them?

Alright. I'll try remounting the cooler when I check for bent pins.

The pressure knob is currenty just under finger-tight. Should I loosen up the mounting bracket screws or not? I have no bad memory. And the memory settings are set according to the XMP Profile which is from the official G-Skill website.


google it









The pins are veryyyyyy delicate!! so if you try to fix them... check ur hands for stability


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
google it









The pins are veryyyyyy delicate!! so if you try to fix them... check ur hands for stability









So how do I fix them?


----------



## Nakattk

I am running a test to see what my temps are stock before I overclock anything. This is my first time overclocking and I want to get a feel for temp ranges before I get in too deep. I am using the H50 with 2 Scythe Gt 1450's with shouds. The rest of my rig is in my sig. I am running prime95 mixed for an hour now and my max temp using Real Temp is 62C my room temp is 23c. Does this sound normal on stock clocks? Anyone know what the temp range should be for a 3.8ghz overclock with similar settings? I am planning on using xmisery's template for 3.8 overclock. I can post a pic of my setup if needed.


----------



## Grobinov.

Any one got any oc settings with HT on stable past 4.2GHz in LinX, IBT, OCCT ?


----------



## capt_zman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grobinov.*


Any one got any oc settings with HT on stable past 4.2GHz in LinX, IBT, OCCT ?


I have a 920 D0 that is stable at 1.375 vcore. Pretty much xmisery's settings with the increased vcore. Let me know if you need any of the settings


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grobinov.*


Not really up to speed on the whole Sata 6 gb/s and USB 3.0 yet. But what is the difference between the Marvell 9123 and 9128? Is one better than the other?


The 9128 is the newer release and has support for RAID whereas the 9123 does not.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


So how do I fix them?


I have a small set of tiny screw drivers (probably used for repairing watches or something?) but yeah i use those to gently get to the bent pin(s) and get them back into place.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I have a small set of tiny screw drivers (probably used for repairing watches or something?) but yeah i use those to gently get to the bent pin(s) and get them back into place.

I haven't checked for bent pins yet, but is it possible to solve this memory issue with a BIOS update? The latest one patches up memory compatibity and system stability.

Thanks for the tip though *xmisery*.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nakattk*


I am running a test to see what my temps are stock before I overclock anything. This is my first time overclocking and I want to get a feel for temp ranges before I get in too deep. I am using the H50 with 2 Scythe Gt 1450's with shouds. The rest of my rig is in my sig. I am running prime95 mixed for an hour now and my max temp using Real Temp is 62C my room temp is 23c. Does this sound normal on stock clocks? Anyone know what the temp range should be for a 3.8ghz overclock with similar settings? I am planning on using xmisery's template for 3.8 overclock. I can post a pic of my setup if needed.


Your stock temps are within normal range. I am thinking to myself that they might be a few degrees higher than I would have expected considering your setup. Still lower by a few degrees than what I pulled at stock.

I started out with xmisery's template for 3.8. I had to up my CPU Voltage and QPI/Dram Core voltage until stable. Once stable my temps were running around 76C with a 22C-23C ambient. I've since changed tested and fine-tuned and tested some more and am now running steady 74C under 100% load. Everybody's temps are bound to be different and will largely depend on how much juice you have to give it to get it stable.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Does anybody have experience using Memtest86+ ? If so please check out this thread. http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...questions.html

Thanks in advance and as always +rep for any and all help.


----------



## gdawg33

Just built a system with the E version (originally had the gigabyte X58A-UD3R but after 3 DOA's bought this and can't be happier with it)I'm a OC newb but this not my first system but one question I have is when I turn the system on the led by the memok button is red but after about 5 seconds it goes away and the system boots normally. is my memory ok or is there something wrong with them?

my memory


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Sorry gdawg I can't help with the LED question. I'd just pull out the manual and look up what its telling you. Wild guess is that its recognizing that your running dual channel memory instead of triple.

Now this: Intel i7 930 4.2Ghz with HT 1.23v .....REALLY.... I think I might hate you... LOL It's a bit like pulling a rabbit out of my hat but I can do this  But then 4.2 is kicking my butt. Seriously though 1.23v... not liking you at all right now.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Sorry gdawg I can't help with the LED question. I'd just pull out the manual and look up what its telling you. Wild guess is that its recognizing that your running dual channel memory instead of triple.

Now this: Intel i7 930 4.2Ghz with HT 1.23v .....REALLY.... I think I might hate you... LOL It's a bit like pulling a rabbit out of my hat but I can do this  But then 4.2 is kicking my butt. Seriously though 1.23v... not liking you at all right now.
























thank you for your help!!!

oops! I wasn't paying attention I meant 4.0 in my sig let me change it. I will be gunning for 4.2 with HT at 1.28 and under 80*C on the hottest core with IBT 20 passes and on very high which I will do after I sleep for a few hours


----------



## Westie69

can you have a quick look over my settings and see what approch i should take next thanks in advance

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post9980129


----------



## BlackDragon24

^^^posted in your thread


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gdawg33* 
thank you for your help!!!

oops! I wasn't paying attention I meant 4.0 in my sig let me change it. I will be gunning for 4.2 with HT at 1.28 and under 80*C on the hottest core with IBT 20 passes and on very high which I will do after I sleep for a few hours

LLC disable?


----------



## teh1buck

Buying my x58D-E on Friday to go with my i7 930 I plan on buying the week after that. I'm excited. Now, to decide whether or not to get a new GTX 460 (and later get another for SLI), or to go with something totally different.


----------



## raizooor3

Somebody mentioned a high pitched(squel) noise. My PSU squeled when I put the -E version in with a gtx480. Immediately went away once I OC'ed the CPU.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Sorry gdawg I can't help with the LED question. I'd just pull out the manual and look up what its telling you. Wild guess is that its recognizing that your running dual channel memory instead of triple.

Now this: Intel i7 930 4.2Ghz with HT 1.23v .....REALLY.... I think I might hate you... LOL It's a bit like pulling a rabbit out of my hat but I can do this  But then 4.2 is kicking my butt. Seriously though 1.23v... not liking you at all right now.























I had this stable with 20 passes of IBT with 8 threads and maximum settings and after a week I just got BSOD. But I had to up the voltage up to 1.298 to get it stable!!!























As for the LED problem I looked through the manual and all I could get out of it was that it would stay on like it does for me only if the system cannot boot because of completely incompatible memory but I can boot and I'm pretty sure my memory is supported. any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## Xp0c

@ gdawg33
The memOK led coming on at boot is normal. If it stays on, then you worry.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xp0c* 
@ gdawg33
The memOK led coming on at boot is normal. If it stays on, then you worry.

Thank you as that is what it does but are you sure as I want a fully working system









+rep to all who helped


----------



## Xp0c

I'm sure.
I have had the memok light stay on when I first built my sytem.
It comes on while the memory is being configured then goes off. If the memory cannot be configured to work, it stays on, and no boot.

edit: The problem i had was a bad psu, so it stays on for that as well.


----------



## Reptar

n00b question, but is there anything I could do to lower my temps? Would lowering the voltage do anything? I want to stay at 4.01GHz, but would like to see little lower temps. I am using the settings here http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751

~77C on load seem a bit high


----------



## Faraz

It's not really all that high. My 930 @ 4GHz was doing about 70 Â°C on air. What is your room temperature like?

Do you have HT on? Did you try a lower increment on the voltage?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

By all means if you can lower your voltage & keep it stable *DO IT*. Your temps didn't look bad though. You are running an H-50 though so I think getting it lower than 80C while running prime should be doable depending on ambient temp.


----------



## Reptar

About 25C here in Northern Cali. I'll slowly try to lower my voltage, will report back.


----------



## Nakattk

Whew! This almost went over to page 2.

Saved It!


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reptar* 
About 25C here in Northern Cali. I'll slowly try to lower my voltage, will report back.

wow...
I'm having the same temps @1.293 cpuv and 1.3250 qpi and stressing with LinX

so...
u'r lucky with the volts... but not with the temps.
and here's above 30C in Bulgaria..
so..
try reseating the H50
maybe ur compound is not right or so...


----------



## Communist Cookie

I'm starting to think I really messed up when installing my CPU cooler (Noctua NH-D14). I'm at stock clocks on my i7 930 and after an hour of Prime95 and getting 65c.... My case has good airfow (Silverstone FT02B) and ambient temps are about 25c so I doubt either of those are the problem here.


----------



## Faraz

65 Â°C after an hour of prime95 is nothing unusual. How is the airflow in your case?


----------



## teh1buck

Decided to order the X58D-E for my i7 build. Will be doing so tonight after midnight (that's when my check goes through), or I'll just do it tomorrow while I'm at work. Either way, I'm excited to finally order it.

It is currently $239.99 on Newegg with free shipping... anyone have any recommendations on where I should be ordering it from?


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teh1buck* 
Decided to order the X58D-E for my i7 build. Will be doing so tonight after midnight (that's when my check goes through), or I'll just do it tomorrow while I'm at work. Either way, I'm excited to finally order it.

It is currently $239.99 on Newegg with free shipping... anyone have any recommendations on where I should be ordering it from?

ewiz has the X58D-E for $219 shipped with coupon code CASTLE10

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=...TX-Motherboard


----------



## ata786rz

Hi,

My system configs are:
i7 930, P6X58D Premium, OCZ Fatality 3x2GB [email protected]
EK Supreme HF, Swiftech MCR220, MCP355
I tried the setting 4.2GHz with HT but it doesn't work on my system. When I reduce the multiplier to 20, the system is perfectly stable. Not only that I can reduce the voltages quite a lot. My stable settings are Vcore 1.3V (1.288V from CPU-Z) and Vuncore (1.3V). This setting is stable with all the power saving settings turned ON. The moment I change the multiplier to 21 (which is default by the way), the system doesn't boot into OS until I change the settings to the given settings. But still is not prime95 stable. I have increase the core voltages till 1.4 but no luck. One thing that I don't understand it, why do need the increase the Vuncore voltage to 1.335V even the RAM frequencies did not change (By the my 1.3V doesn't work with 21 multiplier). Also the system is not prime95 stable though it is OS stable. Please any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jangle

I'd like to start my first post on these forums with a big thanks to all the contributors. This thread was the deciding factor for me getting the P6X58D motherboard for my new build. Simply great information & pics.









My new i7 930 PC is going well. First test OC was based on xmisery's 3.8 settings. I had to up the CPU voltage to 1.22v, but lowered the DRAM to 1.5v (I'm using G.Skill F3-12800CL7T-6GBP). Prime95 with HT on have temps at 59-62c. I'm using a Mega Shadow cooler which seems to do the trick. I'm loving this system so far!

One question;- With all BIOS settings at default values, the system does some form of dynamic overclocking, raising and lowering the volts and speeds based on load. Is this something we can tweak at all? Currently it goes up to 3.0Ghz under load, but I'd like to make that 3.4-3.6 given that it can easily do it on stock volts. I've read the mobo manual but sadly I'm not enough of an expert to make sense of many of the BIOS settings. Is there some downside to doing this?


----------



## teh1buck

Just ordered my P6X58D-E from Tiger Direct... it was originally $239.99, but I got $20 off (because I just recently spent over $200 on a monitor not too long ago, and it's their 20 year anniversary), and I got free shipping. So, $219.99 for a X58D-E shipped.







I'm excited to get it.

Now I gotta wait until my next paycheck to order my i7 930


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jangle* 
I'd like to start my first post on these forums with a big thanks to all the contributors. This thread was the deciding factor for me getting the P6X58D motherboard for my new build. Simply great information & pics.









My new i7 930 PC is going well. First test OC was based on xmisery's 3.8 settings. I had to up the CPU voltage to 1.22v, but lowered the DRAM to 1.5v (I'm using G.Skill F3-12800CL7T-6GBP). Prime95 with HT on have temps at 59-62c. I'm using a Mega Shadow cooler which seems to do the trick. I'm loving this system so far!

One question;- With all BIOS settings at default values, the system does some form of dynamic overclocking, raising and lowering the volts and speeds based on load. Is this something we can tweak at all? Currently it goes up to 3.0Ghz under load, but I'd like to make that 3.4-3.6 given that it can easily do it on stock volts. I've read the mobo manual but sadly I'm not enough of an expert to make sense of many of the BIOS settings. Is there some downside to doing this?

Welcome aboard.

With everthing at stock auto, Turbo should be kicking in giving you its joy. You can't really tweak that. AFAIK. But







There are some settings that you can play with that will scale *both multiplier & voltage* according to load. The Offset Voltage setting seems to be something that not all boards have and there just isn't a ton of good info on. So I've taken what info I have found and have spent a few days trial & bluescreening it out. In simple terms it seems to make Speedstep and C1E work with Overclock settings without the usual stability problems asscociated with them. As well as enable voltage scaling which I thought should work with speedstep and C1E but doesn't without the Offset setting. Here are the setting I have come up with for 3.8 w/HT that is stable for me. Your results may vary and use at your own risk.









Quote:

*Offset 3.8 w/HT*

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]

CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]

Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]

BCLK Frequency.........................[181]

PCIE Frequency.........................[100]

DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]

UCLK Frequency.........................[2903MHz]

QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]

CPU Voltage............................[.075]

CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.84]

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23125]

IOH Voltage............................[1.14]

IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]

ICH Voltage............................[1.20]

ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]

DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]

CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]

CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]

CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]

IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]

PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]

Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]

Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]

Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]

CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]

Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]

Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]

Active Processor Cores.................[All]

A20M...................................[Disabled]

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]

Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]
Adjusting the voltage with the offset voltage setting is a bit tricky. I wouldn't suggest moving the voltage anymore than a single minimum increment at a time. And don't forget that your voltage under 100% load will be higher than at idle.

If it is not stable for you just add a little CPU voltage (very little .00625). If that doesn't work then add a little QPI/Dram Core Voltage.

The other part of your question. You wanted 3.4 -3.6 at stock volts. Hmmm Its been awhile since I've seen stock volts. If that is what I wanted with the offset voltage. Here is what I'd do: Use above setting with these changes,

set BCLK Frequency to 166-167,

Dram frequency will change so select the X8 option.

UCLK Frequency to x2 Dram frequency

Go back into bios and slowly lower cpu voltage one step (.00625) at a time until it fails checking stability after each step with IBT. Then after you reach the point at which it fails raise it back up 2 steps (.0125). At this point I'd try lowering the QPI/DRAM Core Voltage using the same method as previously used with CPU Voltage. Then run Prime 95.

I'm thinking you should end up at or under stock volts at that point. If your over and not happy then lower BCLK some more then lower your voltage again. At some point your DRAM Frequency will start looking awfull low and it might be better to up it to the x10 selection and adjust UCLK Frequency accordingly. Though it is rumored that x10 is less stable than x8 so that might call for a raise in the QPI/Dram Core Voltage.

Good Luck & Have Fun


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Also I need to add that if anybody has solid info on the Offset voltage setting please post.

My initial reaction to it was thinking that it was just setting how many volts over what it would set in auto. After playing around it was clear that wasn't the case. 2nd guess I thought maybe it was setting volts over stock, again doesn't seem to be the case. 3rd guess maybe it is setting volts to scale by between multipliers, again doesn't add up. So any help here is appreciated.

Why it scales better in offset over manual, I don't know. I just know that on my machine at least that it does.

I'll keep trying to find more info on it and in the mean time I'll be enjoying my lower temps.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Also I need to add that if anybody has solid info on the Offset voltage setting please post.

My initial reaction to it was thinking that it was just setting how many volts over what it would set in auto. After playing around it was clear that wasn't the case. 2nd guess I thought maybe it was setting volts over stock, again doesn't seem to be the case. 3rd guess maybe it is setting volts to scale by between multipliers, again doesn't add up. So any help here is appreciated.

Why it scales better in offset over manual, I don't know. I just know that on my machine at least that it does.

I'll keep trying to find more info on it and in the mean time I'll be enjoying my lower temps.

I use offset since BlackDragon24 recommended (like 150 posts earlier







and got always better results than manual - low volts for high OC and voltage drop when cpu clocks down.

It's basically the stock voltage (~1.25v) + offset value.

Bear in mind volts in CPU-z or other software will always show slightly different values than set in BIOS.

I'm also good friend with LLC - some don't like it, but in current incarnation it is a good tech as it keeps voltage ripple to the minimum - and I better like to have constant voltage rather than spikes by vdroop.


----------



## xmisery

Just to add to what luke997 just mentioned.. some of the discussion regarding the offset parameter in this thread can be found here. It's definitely worth reading and I would like to eventually update my templates to add the settings using the offset as another option for everyone. I just haven't had any time to do testing with it. If anyone else finds interest in this and wants to test various OC settings using this method, I'd be happy to add an updated template to mine and credit you.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
I use offset since BlackDragon24 recommended (like 150 posts earlier







and got always better results than manual - low volts for high OC and voltage drop when cpu clocks down.

It's basically the stock voltage (~1.25v) + offset value.

Bear in mind volts in CPU-z or other software will always show slightly different values than set in BIOS.

I'm also good friend with LLC - some don't like it, but in current incarnation it is a good tech as it keeps voltage ripple to the minimum - and I better like to have constant voltage rather than spikes by vdroop.

Yup I still run it to this day







. By far one of the coolest features of this motherboard. I have run it successfully up to 4.4ghz and 1.375v load voltage. I would imagine at some point the fluctuating voltages might decrease stability but I haven't found that point, at least not on air.


----------



## Hurtn4ASquirtn

I would like to thank you xmisery I tried out your template and it is flawless. I copied this template. I have the Extreme version of this motherboard are the settings the same as the premium. + for your rep and thanks for the input.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.26250]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## B2K24

Hey BlackDragon would you mind please posting your 4.2 GhZ settings that you use for 24/7 usage. I also have the C7's but am having trouble getting 4.2 stable.
4.0 is completely stable but can't run the ram at 1600 for some reason. It's not even selectable in bios. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
It's basically the stock voltage (~1.25v) + offset value.









Well, that was my 2nd guess. I was very much in doubt until reading the post that xmisery linked. I remember saying to myself; "there is no way I'm getting a .08xx vdroop." Well I guess I'm not the only one.







I'll have to double check now but I could have sworn my vdroop at similar manual settings was closer to .04. I'll take it though, I don't mind vdroop.

On a cool side note. When looking for info on offset voltage this thread kept popping up near the top of the search.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B2K24* 
Hey BlackDragon would you mind please posting your 4.2 GhZ settings that you use for 24/7 usage. I also have the C7's but am having trouble getting 4.2 stable.
4.0 is completely stable but can't run the ram at 1600 for some reason. It's not even selectable in bios. Your help is very much appreciated.

His voltages are in his sig. So that should help provided you are running similar setup.

As another option you could try out xmisery's 4.2 settings. Very nice but are with manual voltage rather than the offset voltage that BlackDragon is running.

http://www.overclock.net/8435147-post168.html

I might be stating the obvious but you should be able to set you RAM to 1531MHz at 4.01. Your DRAM Frequency is your BCLK Frequency X you RAM Multiplier. The options they give you for DRAM Frequency are the multipliers available. The X8 option should be your most stable one.


----------



## Babel

---


----------



## BranFB

IS 0703 better than 0813 ???
for OC?

Quote:

BlackDragon settings

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.11875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[700mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

1st Information: 7-7-7-20-6-60-12-8-24-0
DRAM CAS# Latency......................[6]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[7]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[6]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[18]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[6]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[14]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[8]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[24]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

2nd Information: 1N-61-61-62
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[60]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[60]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[61]

3rd Information: 8-8-18-8-8-8-7-6-4-7-7-4
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[18]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[7]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[6]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[4]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[4]


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hurtn4ASquirtn* 
I would like to thank you xmisery I tried out your template and it is flawless. I copied this template. I have the Extreme version of this motherboard are the settings the same as the premium. + for your rep and thanks for the input.

Thanks man, I appreciate the +rep and happy to help out a fellow OCN'er!









@BranFB: I'm not sure if 0703 is any better than 0813, for OC stability. Here's a brief overview of each release, and what they improved.

==================================================
Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0813] - Released (2010/06/22)
- Support IXTU (Intel Extreme Tuning Utility)

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0808] - Released (2010/04/20)
- Improve memory compatibility

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0703] - Released (2010/02/25)
- Improve system stability
- Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0604] - Released (2010/01/29)
- Fix DRAM Voltage is abnormal in TurboV

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0506] - Released (2010/01/11)
- Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0402] - Released (2009/12/01)
- Enhance OC Profile storage space from 2 to 8 slots.
- Enable instant display of Target CPU & DRAM Frequency under Ai Tweaker

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0301] - Released (First)
==================================================


----------



## Nakattk

I have overclocked my 930 to 3.8 using xmisery's settings ( Thanks!







buy the way). I have completed a few runs of Intelburn test at very high and my max temp using Real temp so far is 64C with a 23c ambient. Does this sound like an acceptable temp? The rest of my rig is in the sig below.

Also, Is it ok to switch between oc settings like say between stock and 3.8 when I need it? I know you can store oc settings in this mobo bios, just didn't know if it was ok for the hardware.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
I have overclocked my 930 to 3.8 using xmisery's settings ( Thanks!







buy the way). I have completed a few runs of Intelburn test at very high and my max temp using Real temp so far is 64C with a 23c ambient. Does this sound like an acceptable temp? The rest of my rig is in the sig below.

Also, Is it ok to switch between oc settings like say between stock and 3.8 when I need it? I know you can store oc settings in this mobo bios, just didn't know if it was ok for the hardware.

Hey, thanks and not a problem!









What fans are you running on your H50 (is it setup as intake or exhaust) and is HT enabled? Also, you should be able to save your OC settings in BIOS then switch between your profiles whenever you need to. I don't see any harm in this.


----------



## Lipadoza

So ye once again I returned to ask some questions:

I have my i7 930 OC'd @ 4ghz HT on (credits to xmisery) now I know it grants me 8 threads but it left me to wonder what is the individual prestation of each thread? is it 4ghz each is it 4ghz divided by two multiplied with the percentage of performance increase? I cant find anything about it









second my CPU is capable of using the low voltages provided by xmisery lucky me means I have a good cpu. Now im wondering howmuch vcore/qpi increasement I would need to boost the OC to 4.2ghz

Oh yea howmuch does an i7 930 OC'd @ 4ghz eat?

hmmmm ye thats about it for now thanks in advance


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
So ye once again I returned to ask some questions:

I have my i7 930 OC'd @ 4ghz HT on (credits to xmisery) now I know it grants me 8 threads but it left me to wonder what is the individual prestation of each thread? is it 4ghz each is it 4ghz divided by two multiplied with the percentage of performance increase? I cant find anything about it









Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but, I believe this is how it works. If you OC your Quad-Core CPU to say, 4ghz with HT off, you have potentially up to 4ghz per core (4 threads) to be taken advantage of. However, once you enable HT, you still only have the 4 cores @ 4ghz, but now have 8 worker threads. This means that you still only get 4ghz per core, but can utilize the 2nd thread per core to complete tasks assigned to that core. For example, core 1, thread 1 runs at 60% of 4ghz, while core 1, thread 2 picks up the remaining 40%.


----------



## B2K24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
His voltages are in his sig. So that should help provided you are running similar setup.

As another option you could try out xmisery's 4.2 settings. Very nice but are with manual voltage rather than the offset voltage that BlackDragon is running.

http://www.overclock.net/8435147-post168.html

I might be stating the obvious but you should be able to set you RAM to 1531MHz at 4.01. Your DRAM Frequency is your BCLK Frequency X you RAM Multiplier. The options they give you for DRAM Frequency are the multipliers available. The X8 option should be your most stable one.

Thanks for the help I haven't overclock since LGA775 ASUS P5B Deluxe so things are alot different now.

I kinda understand the RAM thing but not really heh.

I did try Xmisery 4.2 settings but that template added +10 C temps to CPU over the 4GhZ template which I'm using now.
+10 C for extra .2 doesn't seem right to me.

Maybe I will try BlackDragon's settings that were posted. Thanks alot for that. Would that template be OK for [email protected] usage CPU and GPU 100% load 24/7? I wouldn't want the board to overvolt my hardware and kill it.

Would it be possible to run the RAM at 1600 at 4.0 GhZ if I change some other setting like multi or BLK? X19 200 or something?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but, I believe this is how it works. If you OC your Quad-Core CPU to say, 4ghz with HT off, you have potentially up to 4ghz per core (4 threads) to be taken advantage of. However, once you enable HT, you still only have the 4 cores @ 4ghz, but now have 8 worker threads. This means that you still only get 4ghz per core, but can utilize the 2nd thread per core to complete tasks assigned to that core. For example, core 1, thread 1 runs at 60% of 4ghz, while core 1, thread 2 picks up the remaining 40%.

I want 8x 4ghz







but ye it makes sense I guess but still I read about peformence improvements of 30-40% would that really be caused by 1 core working with 2 different threads?

Ofcourse like everyone else here I assume I'm hoping on actual more GHZ to play around with


----------



## BranFB

It's basicly 4GHz per 1st thread
and 30%~ for the second... more.
so u get more than 4GHz per core with HT.

It's not like 2x4GHz per core


----------



## Babel

I just want to tell you guys that I've successfully built my new rig and installed Windows 7 64bit, overclocked it to 4ghz w/ HT using xmisery's settings for i7 930, memory running at [email protected] and clocked my 470 SLI cards to 700/3400. Played Metro 2033 for 1 hour with dx11, very high, AAA and 16af without a hitch! I guess I can still push my GPU's some more.

Both GPU's barly reached 80c on full load while playing.

I would take a picture of my rig, but unfortunatly my camera is out of order atm.


----------



## Nakattk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Hey, thanks and not a problem!









What fans are you running on your H50 (is it setup as intake or exhaust) and is HT enabled? Also, you should be able to save your OC settings in BIOS then switch between your profiles whenever you need to. I don't see any harm in this.

I am doing push-shroud-rad-shroud-pull exhaust with a top mount on my haf x. I am using 2 scythe gt 1450's with HT on. I was able to use you exact template but with the 930 modifications. I figured out how to save and load my setting. Just wondering about my temps now. Any suggestions.

Here is a rehash of what I got.
64c real temp at 3.8 w/HT, 23C ambient, Very high runs IntelBurn test.









Here is a pretty good pic of my H50 setup. It's blowing air out the top. Don't mind the SATA cables it was a work in progress.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
I am doing push-shroud-rad-shroud-pull exhaust with a top mount on my haf x. I am using 2 scythe gt 1450's with HT on. I was able to use you exact template but with the 930 modifications. I figured out how to save and load my setting. Just wondering about my temps now. Any suggestions.

Here is a rehash of what I got.
64c real temp at 3.8 w/HT, 23C ambient, Very high runs IntelBurn test.









Here is a pretty good pic of my H50 setup. It's blowing air out the top. Don't mind the SATA cables it was a work in progress.

Nice pic, looks clean inside. Good work!









As for your temps, that does seem to be about right for those settings you're using and the 1450rpm fans on that cooler. I believe I've seen someone running in the low-to-mid 50's before, but, they were using slightly better fans and had HT disabled if I recall correctly.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
It's basicly 4GHz per 1st thread
and 30%~ for the second... more.
so u get more than 4GHz per core with HT.

It's not like 2x4GHz per core

thats still better then just 4ghz per core =D
Thx for the info I love GHz <3


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babel* 
I just want to tell you guys that I've successfully built my new rig and installed Windows 7 64bit, overclocked it to 4ghz w/ HT using xmisery's settings for i7 930, memory running at [email protected] and clocked my 470 SLI cards to 700/3400. Played Metro 2033 for 1 hour with dx11, very high, AAA and 16af without a hitch! I guess I can still push my GPU's some more.

Both GPU's barly reached 80c on full load while playing.

I would take a picture of my rig, but unfortunatly my camera is out of order atm.

You have a gtx470 SLI'd and Clocked higher or lower? and u reach a max of 80 degrees? are both fans destroying the peace of silence with 100% fanspeed or what.

I have a single 470 non OC'd (altho MSI Afterburner often tweaks it a bit up and it tends to blow out 70 degrees of hot air with fans running at about 80%. and yea... a hot summer night with an ambient temp of 24-27 degrees... and a comp at your feet blowin out 70-80 degrees of hot air... thats me overheating.

I already assume that due to MSI Afterburner often OC'ing my gpu I already lost waranty so I was wondering should I just remove the plastic cap thing on it for better cooling or should I leave it on?


----------



## Jangle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Welcome aboard.

The other part of your question. You wanted 3.4 -3.6 at stock volts. Hmmm Its been awhile since I've seen stock volts. If that is what I wanted with the offset voltage. Here is what I'd do: Use above setting with these changes,

set BCLK Frequency to 166-167,
Dram frequency will change so select the X8 option.
UCLK Frequency to x2 Dram frequency

Go back into bios and slowly lower cpu voltage one step (.00625) at a time until it fails checking stability after each step with IBT. Then after you reach the point at which it fails raise it back up 2 steps (.0125). At this point I'd try lowering the QPI/DRAM Core Voltage using the same method as previously used with CPU Voltage. Then run Prime 95.

I'm thinking you should end up at or under stock volts at that point. If your over and not happy then lower BCLK some more then lower your voltage again. At some point your DRAM Frequency will start looking awfull low and it might be better to up it to the x10 selection and adjust UCLK Frequency accordingly. Though it is rumored that x10 is less stable than x8 so that might call for a raise in the QPI/Dram Core Voltage.

Good Luck & Have Fun

I finally got to try this out today sizzzle - your advice and predictions were spot on!! Stock volts got me around 3.5 using your instructions. I then decided to go for around 3.6 keeping temps at or under 60c. That's where I'm at now - using your settings from 2 pages back I have everything the same except...
BCLK = 172
Dram frequency = X8 option
UCLK Freq = x2 Dram freq
CPU Voltage = 0.05
QPI/DRAM V = 1.2
DRAM Bus V = 1.5

So running Prime95 8 threads I'm; 3612Mhz @ 1.22v.
Idle is 2064Mhz @ 0.99v

I think this will work well for me as my 24/7 settings for now. Nice cool, quiet and low power consuming idle, with a reasonable but very safe OC kicking in whenever it's needed. I'm very happy with this, and very much appreciate your help.


----------



## Nakattk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Nice pic, looks clean inside. Good work!









As for your temps, that does seem to be about right for those settings you're using and the 1450rpm fans on that cooler. I believe I've seen someone running in the low-to-mid 50's before, but, they were using slightly better fans and had HT disabled if I recall correctly.

TY for the compliment and for setting my mind at ease!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

@ Jangle

Glad that worked out for you. Congrats on getting it done.









[edit to add:]
Now go set your internet browser to block OCN before its too late and you find yourself hopelessly addicted, typing numbers like 201 X 21 into bios.








It is probably already too late. So you might as well go over to the ATI section and get some info on overclocking that 5850. Then over to the Intel Memory section to overclock the RAM. That should keep the monkey at bay for a few days at least.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B2K24* 
Hey BlackDragon would you mind please posting your 4.2 GhZ settings that you use for 24/7 usage. I also have the C7's but am having trouble getting 4.2 stable.
4.0 is completely stable but can't run the ram at 1600 for some reason. It's not even selectable in bios. Your help is very much appreciated.

Sorry mate, been away for a few days









Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.11875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.26250]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[700mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

1st Information: 6-7-6-18-6-60-12-8-24-0
DRAM CAS# Latency......................[6]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[7]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[6]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[18]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[6]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[14]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[8]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[24]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

2nd Information: 1N-61-61-62
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[60]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[60]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[61]

3rd Information: 8-8-18-8-8-8-7-6-4-7-7-4
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[18]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[7]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[6]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[4]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[4]


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
Sorry mate, been away for a few days









Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[1603 Mhz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3609 Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.11875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.26250]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[700mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

1st Information: 6-7-6-18-6-60-12-8-24-0
DRAM CAS# Latency......................[6]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay................[7]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time.....................[6]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time.....................[18]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay................[6]
DRAM REF Cycle Time....................[60]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time...............[14]
DRAM READ to PRE Time..................[8]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time.................[24]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay...........[Auto]

2nd Information: 1N-61-61-62
DRAM Timing Mode.......................[1N]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA.........[60]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB.........[60]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC.........[61]

3rd Information: 8-8-18-8-8-8-7-6-4-7-7-4
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR)..........[18]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR)..........[8]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD)...........[7]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR)...........[6]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR)...........[4]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR).........[7]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR).........[4]


Would I be able to copy these settings for a 930?


----------



## BranFB

If you have a pretty little golden chip - yes









One question...
I'm currently buying Water Setup.... Cpu+GPU...

How much can I go without melting the Mobo








I'm probably buying the mobo set later on...

Can I go 4.4ghz. ?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
If you have a pretty little golden chip - yes









One question...
I'm currently buying Water Setup.... Cpu+GPU...

How much can I go without melting the Mobo








I'm probably buying the mobo set later on...

Can I go 4.4ghz. ?

If people can go 4.0-4.2 with air you should be able to go 4.4 with water.


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
If people can go 4.0-4.2 with air you should be able to go 4.4 with water.

I would be able to go 4.6GHz... no problem with my water setup.

But I mean... for the motherboard.
Currently the back is burning. The blue backplates are pretty hot...
so yes...
If i pump that thing @4.4GHz with memory ~2000..

Is it going to burn to hell ?
Or I should be able to run it for 2 months safe :?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
I would be able to go 4.6GHz... no problem with my water setup.

But I mean... for the motherboard.
Currently the back is burning. The blue backplates are pretty hot...
so yes...
If i pump that thing @4.4GHz with memory ~2000..

Is it going to burn to hell ?
Or I should be able to run it for 2 months safe :?

well... hmmm im a newb but ye. hows the rest of your cooling setup? proper case airflow, adjusted NB cooling? just monitor it and if you dont feel comfi with it just dont do it but ask around some more for more advise. Btw arent the backplates supposed to be like an extra heatsink for your cpu if so they are supposed to be pretty hot. but then again im still new to overclocking =D


----------



## B2K24

Thanks BD


----------



## ata786rz

Hi Everyone,
Firstly, let me thank to all about the forum. It helped me a lot in understanding the BIOS settings and overclocking my system.
However, I am facing a problem. I can't seems to overclock to 4.2 even on water cooling with only the CPU in the loop.
The settings are
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[20.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3206MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.3000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.82]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.3000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Enabled]

The system is perfectly stable at 4GHz with max temp of 70C. But for multiplier of 21, I get BSODs. I increase Vcore to 1.35, Vtt to 1.355 with all the power settings disabled but still is not Prime 95 stable. Though my temps hover at 78C. I have tried till Vcore 1.4V but still no luck. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## BranFB

What error does it give you
And don;t use 20... it sux.

for 4.2 u'll need 21x200
remove the C1E IVT SPeedStep and C-STate - disable!!!!
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto] to 1.5


----------



## ata786rz

Thanks for the reply.
I forgot to mention that all the CIE SpeedStep etc were DIABLED when I use 21X200. But not when 20x200.
I get BSOD stop codes SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION 0x0000000A and IRQL_LESS_OR_EQUAL 0x0000003B.
When I run Prime95, it runs fine for like 10 minutes and then BSOD. The temps were 72C with Vcore 1.33125 and Vtt 1.3.


----------



## Lipadoza

your doing something completely wrong tbh even the temps arent right, my system runs stable @ 4ghz with max temps of 73 (peaks at extreme burn tests) and an average of 65 with air cooling so your water cooling should have a proper amount of degrees less.

but try these settings for 4.0 and 4.2

4.0:

Quote:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.26250] - if BSOD bump by 0.25
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[AUTO]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

4.2:

Quote:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.35]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.335]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[AUTO]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]
If it still BSOD bump the vcore's a bit, and regarding RAM voltages thats up to you as you have different ram then mine.

Credits go to Xmisery for the settings


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ata786rz* 
Thanks for the reply.
I forgot to mention that all the CIE SpeedStep etc were DIABLED when I use 21X200. But not when 20x200.
I get BSOD stop codes SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION 0x0000000A and IRQL_LESS_OR_EQUAL 0x0000003B.
When I run Prime95, it runs fine for like 10 minutes and then BSOD. The temps were 72C with Vcore 1.33125 and Vtt 1.3.

The BCCode A is for Vcore. Increase it 1 notch and try 1h Prime95 ... if it goes... leave it for *24h!*

If not... up 1 more notch and again prime95.

than
101 is Vcore /1notch up!/
124 QPI. /0.25 UP/


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BranFB*


The BCCode A is for Vcore. Increase it 1 notch and try 1h Prime95 ... if it goes... leave it for *24h!*

If not... up 1 more notch and again prime95.

than
101 is Vcore /1notch up!/
124 QPI. /0.25 UP/


Excellent info and absolutely correct!

If you get "system has encountered an unexpected error and must shut down" - Up QPI voltage

If you get "Page Fault in Non-Paged Area" - Something in wrong with memory, either vdimm or timings

If you get anything else - Up vcore. And not just one notch....several notches. If you BSOD because of vcore you have a ways to go. If it is just erroring out of a test without BSOD you are probably close to the needed vcore.


----------



## ata786rz

Thanks guys. Will try these settings and advice and then get back.


----------



## ata786rz

Hi guys. Tried the settings. But somehow I get some random BSODs. How can I know which BSOD is related with memory? I tried running memory test also to check the windows memory check at the settings, but no errors. I have checked Vcore till 1.36V but still no luck. The Vtt was checked with 1.35. My cores temps hit 73C (although each core have different temps, I don't know why) and CPU temp at 67C. Any help would be appreciated.
One more thing, the ambient temps are quite high (31C to be precise). So my temps will be higher as compared to you guys.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Your on water and you hit 73C? Don't seem right to me but I've never done a water setup hopefully someone who has will come along soon. Was this during stability testing ?

Different temps on each core is normal. What settings are you running ? I'm kind of assuming you are going for the 4.0 or 4.2 at the top of the page. What are you stability testing with ? Check your error messages against the codes that BlackDragon24 and Bran24 put up at the top of the page.

Post your settings


----------



## Allenssmart

Guys I need help choosing my RAM because I'm using an NH-D14 heatsink. We all know that it goes over the RAM slots but exactly HOW MANY RAM slots does it go over? If I am only going to use three sticks of memory in a tri-channel configuration on this motherboard, will it work? The ram I am using is 61mm tall while the nh-d14 only provides 44mm of ram clearance? Can I put the three ram modules all together as far away from the cpu as possible or do i have to put it as colour coded for tri channel to work? thx in advance


----------



## luke997

If that helps anyone - I have swapped my P6X58D-Premium for P6X58D-E and had no problems whatsoever, no need to reinstall system/drivers etc. 
(I hoped this will be the case but you never know so a "sigh" of relief







).

My 24/7 OC settings from premium works, will try later my bench OCs to see if there's any difference.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
Guys I need help choosing my RAM because I'm using an NH-D14 heatsink. We all know that it goes over the RAM slots but exactly HOW MANY RAM slots does it go over? If I am only going to use three sticks of memory in a tri-channel configuration on this motherboard, will it work? The ram I am using is 61mm tall while the nh-d14 only provides 44mm of ram clearance? Can I put the three ram modules all together as far away from the cpu as possible or do i have to put it as colour coded for tri channel to work? thx in advance

the mobo has 6 ram slots and assuming that youll be having a i7 9xx cpu you should idd take tri channel and place them colour coded.

As for your cpu cooler it wont interfere with your ram unless you choose ram with extremely long heatsinks or if you attempt to place a RAM cooler on top of it. I myself have Corsair Dominators the one's with the blue heatshinks with a ram cooler on it. A with a Venomous X cpu cooler with a kaze 2000 sadly theres only place for 1 fan on it due to that Ram cooler, one of these days Ill probably remove it and place a second Kaze 2000.


----------



## ~Strawberry~

My sli is getting really hot, it's like a sandwich.

Has anybody tried sli/cf on pcie 1 and 3 ?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allenssmart*


Guys I need help choosing my RAM because I'm using an NH-D14 heatsink. We all know that it goes over the RAM slots but exactly HOW MANY RAM slots does it go over? If I am only going to use three sticks of memory in a tri-channel configuration on this motherboard, will it work? The ram I am using is 61mm tall while the nh-d14 only provides 44mm of ram clearance? Can I put the three ram modules all together as far away from the cpu as possible or do i have to put it as colour coded for tri channel to work? thx in advance


I have this exact cooler - here are some pics to give you an idea of the RAM positioning. It definitely goes over both primary RAM slots, you'll need shorter RAM - alternately - you could mount it so the fans are pointing towards the video card, then the RAM will fit fine, not sure if it will hit the card or not on the 1st pci-e though, so u'd have to place on the 2nd pci-e slot. This set up is the ideal set up though, so the air exhaust through the rear fan.


----------



## 2010rig

I got 2 questions for you guys.

Is it true that if we want to go SLI with the P6X58D-E, that we NEED to disable USB 3.0, AND SATA 3 in order for the PCI-E lanes to both run at 16x?

I am getting 1 GTX 460 now, and one down the road to run in SLI - but if I have to disable those ports to run them, it kinda makes those features "worthless".

--------

This thread is pretty huge, does anyone have settings they used to overclock on the following or similar set up?

i7 930 + P6X58D-E - 6GB OCZ Platinum ( 7-7-7-24N )

As you can see from my build above - my cooling set up should handle a 3.8 - 4.0 GHZ overclock


----------



## ChronoTrigger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


I got 2 questions for you guys.

Is it true that if we want to go SLI with the P6X58D-E, that we NEED to disable USB 3.0, AND SATA 3 in order for the PCI-E lanes to both run at 16x?


No. There are actually 36 lanes, so there's some headroom. More important though, are you planning to game and saturate your USB 3 or sata 6 bus with heavy file transfers at the same time?


----------



## 2010rig

no - obviously.









But I was just wondering if they HAVE to be disabled in order for both cards to run at 16x? I don't have any USB 3.0 devices or SATA 3 devices yet - so it's really not applicable to me now, but I'm just wondering what the deal is - and if what I heard was true or not.

I did get a 750w PSU so i could get a 2nd GTX 460 in there...


----------



## ChronoTrigger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


no - obviously.









But I was just wondering if they HAVE to be disabled in order for both cards to run at 16x? I don't have any USB 3.0 devices or SATA 3 devices yet - so it's really not applicable to me now, but I'm just wondering what the deal is - and if what I heard was true or not.

I did get a 750w PSU so i could get a 2nd GTX 460 in there...


It's not true. You can leave them both enabled and get SLI or Crossfire at 16x with no penalty.


----------



## Jangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


no - obviously.









But I was just wondering if they HAVE to be disabled in order for both cards to run at 16x? I don't have any USB 3.0 devices or SATA 3 devices yet - so it's really not applicable to me now, but I'm just wondering what the deal is - and if what I heard was true or not.

I did get a 750w PSU so i could get a 2nd GTX 460 in there...


I read somewhere that this is a problem for some Gigabyte boards so perhaps that's what your info was referring to.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChronoTrigger*


It's not true. You can leave them both enabled and get SLI or Crossfire at 16x with no penalty.


awesome - good to know! I kinda figured that, but needed confirmation you know?







I'm still trying to find the post where that was mentioned, I'll keep digging...


----------



## sti-06

I am scared to flash to the latest BIOS because I am afraid my OC is going to require more vCore.

Have u guys experienced anything like that after bios update?


----------



## ChronoTrigger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti-06*


I am scared to flash to the latest BIOS because I am afraid my OC is going to require more vCore.

Have u guys experienced anything like that after bios update?


A bios update can change the voltage range available or adjust how it's being reported, but it can't change the voltage your CPU actually needs at a given speed. You'll be fine.


----------



## personaobscura

This is the first overclocked rig I've ever had and I have some noob questions about this motherboard.
Sometimes upon reboot or startup, I get a message saying "Overclock failed!" and I have to get into the BIOS and reset everything manually. Is there a simpler way of re-setting these values?

Also during POST when it detects USB mass storage devices as it gets to my external hard drive the process sometimes hangs for about thirty seconds and then displays this message : USB devices found and configured. Then other times it just breezes through it without delay. Why the difference?

Thanks for your time


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


This thread is pretty huge, does anyone have settings they used to overclock on the following or similar set up?

i7 930 + P6X58D-E - 6GB OCZ Platinum ( 7-7-7-24N )

As you can see from my build above - my cooling set up should handle a 3.8 - 4.0 GHZ overclock










Ya, reading the 2nd post on page 1 would have been such a hassle.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 







Ya, reading the 2nd post on page 1 would have been such a hassle.









ouch - thanks for pointing out the obvious.

I did a search and no info really came up, and I hadn't gone through everything yet, was prepared to dig in later on tonight.

Anyway - I can't find that other thread that talked about that x16 x16 would not run on the -E, so it must have been a different board ( thank goodness! ) it's annoying, 'cuz I can't find that thread at all now, I'm curious to know which board it was referring to.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I was skimming through this thread and thought it was worth pointing out:

"_Intel's X58-Express chipset receives 32 total PCI-Express link lanes, but *when you consider that the SATA6G and SuperSpeed USB 3.0 take up to six PCI-E lanes there's only one place to borrow them from: graphics*. With the Marvell and NEC controllers enabled in a single card configuration there are still sixteen link-lanes remaining for PCI-Express graphics bandwidth, which is more than enough, but *a dual-card set would be reduced to 16+8* since these controllers require the remainder_"

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=16

This board does possess 36 lanes but the SATA6 and USB3 controllers use 6 lanes...

From the Benchmark Reviews article

I was considering picking up this board until I read that. *No full 16x16x lanes for Crossfire or SLI* (tri-fire or tri-sli fares even worse) unless you *disable* the SATA6G and SuperSpeed USB 3.0 controllers (essentially the two main reasons to get this board over the prior generation X58 boards).

I have to say, not impressed. Could Asus not have added something similar to an NF200 chipset to provide more lanes for full graphics bandwidth?

For single GPU users, this is moot though.

The post was here all along!

This article refers to the premium, which would naturally apply to the -E correct?

Back to my original question...

Is it true that if we want to go SLI with the P6X58D-E, that we NEED to disable USB 3.0, AND SATA 3 in order for the PCI-E lanes to both run at 16x?

I am getting 1 GTX 460 now, and one down the road to run in SLI - but if I have to disable those ports to run them, it kinda makes those features "worthless".... I guess the only solution is to disable them --> Game --> re-enable when needed?

Thanks in advance if you can shed some light on this...


----------



## samuel002

Does anyone have this problem i got just today alright i had some programs running in the background ares,steam,ati driver,audio driver,maple story and like 6 tabs of firefox opened and my computer froze completely i couldn't even shut it down i had to press on the power buttons in order to restart it. i dunno what happened.


----------



## teh1buck

My P6X58D-E arrived in the mail from Newegg yesterday, along with an 800GB Western Digital I needed for my current computer that I use everyday right now. I just took the mobo box out of the shipping packaging, and it looks pretty sexy. I'm ordering my i7 930 in a week. With this being my first build, I'm getting really excited about how my machine is going to turn out. It's going to be a beast


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


ouch - thanks for pointing out the obvious.

I did a search and no info really came up, and I hadn't gone through everything yet, was prepared to dig in later on tonight.

Anyway - I can't find that other thread that talked about that x16 x16 would not run on the -E, so it must have been a different board ( thank goodness! ) it's annoying, 'cuz I can't find that thread at all now, I'm curious to know which board it was referring to.


No problem, sorry I couldn't keep myself from being a smart aleck







It was just too easy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


The post was here all along!

This article refers to the premium, which would naturally apply to the -E correct?

Back to my original question...

Is it true that if we want to go SLI with the P6X58D-E, that we NEED to disable USB 3.0, AND SATA 3 in order for the PCI-E lanes to both run at 16x?

I am getting 1 GTX 460 now, and one down the road to run in SLI - but if I have to disable those ports to run them, it kinda makes those features "worthless".... I guess the only solution is to disable them --> Game --> re-enable when needed?

Thanks in advance if you can shed some light on this...


You know I'm not real sure. But feal free to send me 2 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148349 and a couple of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121372 and I'll do some long term testing for you to try to root out any problems.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


No problem, sorry I couldn't keep myself from being a smart aleck







It was just too easy.

You know I'm not real sure. But feal free to send me 2 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148349 and a couple of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121372 and I'll do some long term testing for you to try to root out any problems.










Sounds like a plan - PM your address - I'm sure your testing will be beneficial to the community so we can get this figured out.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


The post was here all along!

This article refers to the premium, which would naturally apply to the -E correct?

Back to my original question...

Is it true that if we want to go SLI with the P6X58D-E, that we NEED to disable USB 3.0, AND SATA 3 in order for the PCI-E lanes to both run at 16x?

I am getting 1 GTX 460 now, and one down the road to run in SLI - but if I have to disable those ports to run them, it kinda makes those features "worthless".... I guess the only solution is to disable them --> Game --> re-enable when needed?

Thanks in advance if you can shed some light on this...


I had already addressed that concern awhile back, it should have been a response to Robilar's post. However, I can see where the confusion comes into play from this piece of information. "_This board does possess 36 lanes but the SATA6 and USB3 controllers use 6 lanes..._"

The likelyhood of someone maxing out USB3 + SATA3 on each and every single available port at the exact same time, is never going to happen. You also have to take into consideration, that those devices will never reach their theoretical max throughput either. In any event, no you will not have to disable USB3 or SATA3 in order for you to run both PCI-E lanes at 16x.

I currently have both SATA3/USB3 enabled, running CFX ATI 5770's and both are set to and running at 16x with no performance issues.

NOTE: Be sure to set the 2nd PCI-E lane to run at 16x which can be found in the BIOS.


----------



## 2010rig

Thanks for clearing that up - I guess the way that reads makes it seem like the USB3 and SATA3 use up those lanes regardless whether they are populated or not, and thus the confusion. I dont' even have have any USB3 or SATA3 devices anyway - but I just like to be informed on what the deal is.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~Strawberry~*


My sli is getting really hot, it's like a sandwich.

Has anybody tried sli/cf on pcie 1 and 3 ?


U have GTX4xx series SLI'd, these cards get incredibly hot no matter what and the 460 is just some underclocked 470 :/ So prepare to sweat your teabag off with these hot summer nights and a gtx4xx SLI to heat it all up some more


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samuel002*


Does anyone have this problem i got just today alright i had some programs running in the background ares,steam,ati driver,audio driver,maple story and like 6 tabs of firefox opened and my computer froze completely i couldn't even shut it down i had to press on the power buttons in order to restart it. i dunno what happened.


I also had these hardlock issues, playing bad company 2 i experienced dozens of hardlocks







, I fixed it buying a Sound card (Creative Titanium and bought x-540 5.1 surround with it







) and disabling onboard sound. however other possibilities

theres several possibilities:

*: Driver issues
- sound
- gpu
- bios
- other

*: Sound
- onboard sound failing - can be caused by outdated drivers

*: Overheating
- GPU overheating of the gpu can cause your hardware to fail and hardlock

*: Anti-Cheat guard programs
- Since you were playing maplestory it could be an error caused by the anti-cheat guard program ... w.e its named. Adjusting your settings could solve this.

and Last but not least: Every now and then Windows just says: F*** You and does some crazy things like hardlocks of bluescreens just to piss you off









(Soz for zee bad language)


----------



## samuel002

yeah maybe the gpu was over heating... i dunno about sound driver i always keep it updated... i used my pc for like 3 month and it never happened but it happened today when i was watching youtube. and maple story was on that time to.


----------



## ata786rz

Recently I tried the 4GHz settings given by Lipadoza and it worked after I changed Vcore to 1.3V and Vtt to 1.3V. I get BSOD at Vtt 1.25V so I bumped it to 1.3V and was stable. Did 14Hours Prime95 testing and temps were 71C. (The temps are higher than you guys because ambient are quite high i.e. 31C and so the radiator efficiency is lesser). Also I tried many settings at 21x200. So I got an idea what is going wrong at 21x200. The main reason for the BSODs is not the unstable CPU overclocking but RAM is not operating perfectly and intensive mem test also fails. In other words I have to either relax timings or increase RAM voltages. How much is save for RAM voltages? I read that 1.65V is the limit. It is true?


----------



## ibew112

this post is for sizzle asking about 930x and overclock I was hitting 4.4ghz on water with no problems running a 930x on this mobo


----------



## Hexxor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
**************************************
*Running 3.61GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************


Thanks for the settings they worked really well with my setup and keeps the cpu really cool


----------



## 2010rig

Hey guys,

My first OC attempt got me this:


It's not stable under prime95, programs start crashing and stuff.

I just plugged in the settings for the 4.01 OC, set the bclk to 200, and I want to start to tweak the timings for my RAM, but not really sure what to set them to, as there are no XMP profiles.

This is the RAM I have: OCZ3P1600LV6GK ( 7-7-7-24n )

My current timings:


----------



## kamilowski

I just bought this board and installed the 2 4970's in xfire into it and they are so close together , literally 2-3 millimeters and almost touching. Is that OK or will I have problems with overheating?

I'm a little concerned because the previous board i had, had a much bigger gap between the cards, about 5 cm.


----------



## ata786rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
Hey guys,

My first OC attempt got me this:


It's not stable under prime95, programs start crashing and stuff.

I just plugged in the settings for the 4.01 OC, set the bclk to 200, and I want to start to tweak the timings for my RAM, but not really sure what to set them to, as there are no XMP profiles.

This is the RAM I have: OCZ3P1600LV6GK ( 7-7-7-24n )

My current timings:



Hi, What is the Vcore and Vtt settings that you have in the BIOS? I have OCZ3F1600LV6GK and my system is not Prime95 stable at 4.2 with Vcore 1.35V and Vtt 1.33V.


----------



## Westie69

im having a strange problem with my setup im using a Asus p6x58d premium MB with two drives a Crucial c300 ssd SATA III on the micron ports set as ACHI and a WD 640gb SATA II ive had it happen twice now were the pc will (crash/reboot not actuall seen it first hand but its not a BSOD)
when it restarts it has changed the boot sequence in the bios?
it makes the WD drive the boot drive and as there is no os it just sits asking for a proper boot drive.
any ideas any one had a simular problem or any sugestions?

things i have done to combat problem

this morning i installed the latest micron driver
boot order is now 1)removable device 2)IDE:C300 64gb SSD 3)Disabled
^Another question i have is why does it show my SSd in the boot order as IDE even though i have change the micron


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ata786rz*


Hi, What is the Vcore and Vtt settings that you have in the BIOS? I have OCZ3F1600LV6GK and my system is not Prime95 stable at 4.2 with Vcore 1.35V and Vtt 1.33V.


Where do I find these settings?

I haven't done any RAM tweaking at all yet - I just plugged in the settings from this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751

I don't need such a high overclock - I just want the ram to run at 7-7-7-24n, and the OC between 3.8 - 4.0, I'd much rather have lower temps.

I'm not a big gamer, I do a lot of video editing, and this is a work computer mostly - so... lower temps, and lower OC are more important to me.


----------



## ata786rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
Where do I find these settings?

I haven't done any RAM tweaking at all yet - I just plugged in the settings from this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751

I don't need such a high overclock - I just want the ram to run at 7-7-7-24n, and the OC between 3.8 - 4.0, I'd much rather have lower temps.

I'm not a big gamer, I do a lot of video editing, and this is a work computer mostly - so... lower temps, and lower OC are more important to me.

Well the BIOS settings for 4GHz overclock that worked are as follows:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3206MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.3000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.82]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.3000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled] - Disabling help in overclocking
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

I hope that helps. Also memory timings can be adjusted from "adjust memory timing" option on the same page.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Hey guys,

My first OC attempt got me this:


It's not stable under prime95, programs start crashing and stuff.

I just plugged in the settings for the 4.01 OC, set the bclk to 200, and I want to start to tweak the timings for my RAM, but not really sure what to set them to, as there are no XMP profiles.

This is the RAM I have: OCZ3P1600LV6GK ( 7-7-7-24n )

My current timings:




Since you have 7-7-7-24 ram it would be a waste to keep it running @ 9-9-9 so You can just clock that back. Your idle temps are fine assuming that it is under heavy burn tests with either linx or intel burn test.

As for your 21x200 OC, way too little Vcore, It really depends on wether your lucky or not but vcore for 21x200 can differ from 1.3-1.4 or even more. As for those temperatures if those are idle with 1.24v running trough it then your doing something terribly wrong with cooling (Since you said it all started crashing randomly with prime95 tests) just copy the 4.01 settings up here. And ye just scout around this forum for the perfect settings as for your ram look around for that too as most ppl here have diff ram









Oh and use Realtemp for monitoring temps


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samuel002* 
yeah maybe the gpu was over heating... i dunno about sound driver i always keep it updated... i used my pc for like 3 month and it never happened but it happened today when i was watching youtube. and maple story was on that time to.

Only occurs under HEAVY stress maple story and youtube arent heavy







, but ye if it starts to occur more often then just pm me or smthin ill look into it. but doubt it will occur more often


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Hey guys,

My first OC attempt got me this:


It's not stable under prime95, programs start crashing and stuff.

I just plugged in the settings for the 4.01 OC, set the bclk to 200, and I want to start to tweak the timings for my RAM, but not really sure what to set them to, as there are no XMP profiles.

This is the RAM I have: OCZ3P1600LV6GK ( 7-7-7-24n )

My current timings:




JMO Get your CPU stable *before* messing with your memory timings. I don't know what kind of cooling your running ( fill out your system specs ) but watch your temps. In my experience 4.2 can warm things up pretty quick.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamilowski*


I just bought this board and installed the 2 4970's in xfire into it and they are so close together , literally 2-3 millimeters and almost touching. Is that OK or will I have problems with overheating?

I'm a little concerned because the previous board i had, had a much bigger gap between the cards, about 5 cm.


The top card will likely run a little warmer than the bottom card, simply due to the fact that heat rises (from the card below) plus the small air gap between the two cards. It'll be fine, unless you're heavy into OC'ing your GPU's and are stressing them all the time. Alternatively, you could drop the 2nd card to the PCI-E slot at the bottom, and would just need to obtain a longer cross-bridge to connect the two cards.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *samuel002*


Does anyone have this problem i got just today alright i had some programs running in the background ares,steam,ati driver,audio driver,maple story and like 6 tabs of firefox opened and my computer froze completely i couldn't even shut it down i had to press on the power buttons in order to restart it. i dunno what happened.


With the info given it just sounds like you are a little unstable. I'd try bumping the QPI/Dram Core Voltage .0125.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


JMO Get your CPU stable *before* messing with your memory timings. I don't know what kind of cooling your running ( fill out your system specs ) but watch your temps. In my experience 4.2 can warm things up pretty quick.


I'd agree with ~sizzle~ on this. You definitely want to make sure your CPU OC is stable prior to tinkering with the memory timings. I would run IBT, Very High, Threads 4 (or 8) -- dont ues Auto, 20-25 passes... or LinX, 20-25 passes, problem size 25854, all memory.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ata786rz*


Well the BIOS settings for 4GHz overclock that worked are as follows:
I hope that helps. Also memory timings can be adjusted from "adjust memory timing" option on the same page.


I will try the settings you showed here...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


JMO Get your CPU stable *before* messing with your memory timings. I don't know what kind of cooling your running ( fill out your system specs ) but watch your temps. In my experience 4.2 can warm things up pretty quick.


I have an NH-D14 - Plus 3 x 120mm Noctua fans ( Exhaust ) & 2 x 140mm NF-P14's ( intake ) - All my fans are running with ULNA cables, except for the rear exhaust and the cooler fans


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Very nice setup.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


just need to obtain a longer cross-bridge to connect the two cards.


Since this has come up multiple times. Any ideas on the best place to get those longer bridges ?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Since this has come up multiple times. Any ideas on the best place to get those longer bridges ?


The standard ones are 73mm and relatively easy to find. Ebay is probably your best bet though for the longer ones. Do a search for "100mm CrossFire Interconnect Bridge".


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 







Very nice setup.

THANKS!

I've updated the specs now - and will now try 2 new sets of settings.









I need to find a RAM tweaking guide, as I'd like my memory to run at 7-7-7-24 16000 MHZ


----------



## Skillet

I need some help. I want to get my i7 920 on PX658D premium to 5.0 -5.3 -5.5gz.

I get stuck on 21x multiplier and 222 bclk where tuner won't allow it to go higher.
I've tried some different pci-e bus speeds but not any luck to boot.
I can get to 4.6 without a problem.
Any proven suggestions?
I seen there are hardware mods on some boards to get past the hump, and evga classified apparantly has no problem.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Nice first post. Goin for gold right out of the blocks. I like it. Crazy but I like it.









I'd suggest looking here for help getting to 5.0 http://www.overclock.net/general-pro...lock-club.html








Maybe I should have expanded on the *CRAZY* part.


----------



## 2010rig

alright - round 2 -

I did the 4.01 GHZ settings with HT from:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751

I wanted to use ata786rz settings - but I didn't have the DDR3-1603MHZ option

My options are DDR3-1531MHZ
DDR3-1914MHZ

Isn't that odd? No 1603MHZ option.

And got the following temps ( aren't these pretty high? )


and with Prime95 -


----------



## nexolus

I just purchased the P6X58D-E. I currently have a Zalman CNPS9700, but I'm not sure if it will fit. I saw one other person here ordered the CS4A adapter so the 9700 can fit on the new 1366 socket. Did it work?

Thanks.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skillet* 
I need some help. I want to get my i7 920 on PX658D premium to 5.0 -5.3 -5.5gz.

I get stuck on 21x multiplier and 222 bclk where tuner won't allow it to go higher.
I've tried some different pci-e bus speeds but not any luck to boot.
I can get to 4.6 without a problem.
Any proven suggestions?
I seen there are hardware mods on some boards to get past the hump, and evga classified apparantly has no problem.

Good luck with your suicide mission


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexolus* 
I just purchased the P6X58D-E. I currently have a Zalman CNPS9700, but I'm not sure if it will fit. I saw one other person here ordered the CS4A adapter so the 9700 can fit on the new 1366 socket. Did it work?

Thanks.

Theres only one way to find out







.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
alright - round 2 -

I did the 4.01 GHZ settings with HT from:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751

I wanted to use ata786rz settings - but I didn't have the DDR3-1603MHZ option

My options are DDR3-1531MHZ
DDR3-1914MHZ

Isn't that odd? No 1603MHZ option.

And got the following temps ( aren't these pretty high? )


and with Prime95 -


Temperatures are ok for 4.01 Ghz, but try using Realtemp to monitor temperatures and also do some Intel burn tests @ very high/max bout 20-50x (depending on your time) and 8-24 hours of Prime95 either blend or small fft's
If its all stable then you can start focusing on your ram.

if it bosd's:
Errorcode #101 = bump vcore
Errorcode #124 = bump qpi


----------



## nexolus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
Theres only one way to find out







.

Haha well, technically, there are two ways to find out. Which is why I'm posting here.









I went ahead and ordered it... I hope it works cause if not, I'll be stuck either without a computer for a bit or with the stock heatsink =/


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexolus* 
Haha well, technically, there are two ways to find out. Which is why I'm posting here.









I went ahead and ordered it... I hope it works cause if not, I'll be stuck either without a computer for a bit or with the stock heatsink =/

Theoreticly it should fit on that adapter, personally id order a new cpu cooler, Zalman CNPS9700 is kinda outdated







theres better ones around for the same or a lower price.


----------



## nexolus

Yeah I'm just a bit strapped for cash after buying the p6x58 and i7-930 and the new DDR3 RAM and a new PSU haha.

I didn't think that heatsink technology would really become "outdated" seeing as it's a pretty primitive technology.

What would you suggest?


----------



## 2010rig

how about the Scythe cooler? $35 - this cooler performs on par with the NH-D14 ( it comes a close 2nd in most tests in keeping low temps and low noise levels )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20CPU%20Cooler


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexolus* 
Yeah I'm just a bit strapped for cash after buying the p6x58 and i7-930 and the new DDR3 RAM and a new PSU haha.

I didn't think that heatsink technology would really become "outdated" seeing as it's a pretty primitive technology.

What would you suggest?

I agree with the Scythe Mugen 2, Its one of the best most likely the best for its budget, not sure if it comes with a 1366 mount but still.

Place an extra fan on in push/pull best would be to have a top/rear fan near it too and you'll have yourself a price-friendly psu cooler setup for as far as hardware can become price friendly


----------



## 2010rig

I'm pretty sure it comes with the 1366 brackets - and this is by far the best bang for the buck - if I didn't go with the nh-d14, this was my 2nd choice beyond its price


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
I'm pretty sure it comes with the 1366 brackets - and this is by far the best bang for the buck - if I didn't go with the nh-d14, this was my 2nd choice beyond its price

Venomous X/NH-D14 are top class aircooling with max amount of fans mount on them.
Scythe mugen 2 with max fans peforms almost as good but if you want the best you'll have to pay


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Okay, I've done some more testing with this motherboard. For those who want to run their i7 920 D0's @ 4.01GHz at the lowest stable voltages, here are my BIOS settings.

*NOTE*: These settings were stable for me and should be for you as well. However, not all i7's are created equal, so YMMV. That said, these settings were tested against LinX - / Problem size: 25854 / Memory to use: 5120 / Times to run: 20. If you guys see some additional tweaks or changes to make this even better, please share.

***************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
***************************************

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.22500[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.23125[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*==================================================
!!! UPDATE !!! - Users running Intel i7 930 Chips
==================================================*
Follow the guides above and substitute with these settings below.

**************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:


Code:


CPU Voltage............................[[B]unavailable[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]unavailable[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:


Code:


CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.26250[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]

*NOTE:* If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.


Thanks a lot for these settings - I've OC'ed my i7-930 to 4009 and it feels stable so far - I will run Prime95 and see how it goes.

Can anyone give me feedback on these temps? They're about 8 degrees warmer vs. Stock Temps.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


Temperatures are ok for 4.01 Ghz, but try using Realtemp to monitor temperatures and also do some Intel burn tests @ very high/max bout 20-50x (depending on your time) and 8-24 hours of Prime95 either blend or small fft's
If its all stable then you can start focusing on your ram.

if it bosd's:
Errorcode #101 = bump vcore
Errorcode #124 = bump qpi


Thanks - I have started Prime95, and will possibly leave it running overnight.

Isn't this pretty HOT with Prime95 @ 77'?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skillet*


I need some help. I want to get my i7 920 on PX658D premium to 5.0 -5.3 -5.5gz.

I get stuck on 21x multiplier and 222 bclk where tuner won't allow it to go higher.
I've tried some different pci-e bus speeds but not any luck to boot. 
I can get to 4.6 without a problem.
Any proven suggestions?
I seen there are hardware mods on some boards to get past the hump, and evga classified apparantly has no problem.


this mb sucks if you want to get 5GHz on a 920, thats why i got a 980X









also what kind of cooling are you going to use ?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Thanks a lot for these settings - I've OC'ed my i7-930 to 4009 and it feels stable so far - I will run Prime95 and see how it goes.

Can anyone give me feedback on these temps? They're about 8 degrees warmer vs. Stock Temps.



Thanks - I have started Prime95, and will possibly leave it running overnight.

Isn't this pretty HOT with Prime95 @ 77'?




77 isnt what you can call "HOT" but for a NH-D14 it is quite warm, is your room ambient temp high or perhaps u should take a look at the airflow in your case. but 77 is fine if thats what it peaks at (will most likely reach~80-82 after several hours of stress and will decrease over time). But you can probably go 3-5 degrees lower if u tweak ur airflow a bit

All in all
IDle temps: are ok, can be lower with your cooler
Stress temps are ok too nothing near the dangerzone.

Mine burns at about 76 in its highest peak and runs an average of 65'ish with normal 100% usage (renders and such) and it idles at 41-43

As for your gpu personally id get the 470 rather then the 460 as the 460 is just an underclocked version of the 470.
Yes itll be coolerand less noisy but id rather have RAW POWER then some sissy lil brother version of a gpu









In case your thinking about an OC to 4.2 then forget about it, as you will see a minimum increase of 10 degrees. Probably only posible if your willing to run your cpu at 80-90 degrees or either extreme aircooling or water cooling.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


this mb sucks if you want to get 5GHz on a 920, thats why i got a 980X









also what kind of cooling are you going to use ?


LOL, all motherboards suck at getting a 920 to 5ghz. The 920 just doesn't have the necessary multiplier to do it.


----------



## Faraz

I'm going to try taking my 4.0 to 4.2 or 4.4 this weekend (hopefully my cooler will be up to it). Is it beneficial to enable some of the below settings after achieving a stable OC? I'm thinking of things like C1E, TM Function, SpeedStep and any others.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Code:


Code:


Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]Auto[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]


----------



## BlackDragon24

^^^ Nah, just voltages.


----------



## Faraz

Yeah, currently I have them disabled like in *xmisery*'s settings, but I'm curious why they should stay disabled.

In the i7 OC thread, *chadamir* said to re-enable things like EIST and C1E after overclocking, so I was wondering what exactly they do and if it would be good to have them on since they're on at stock settings.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


77 isnt what you can call "HOT" but for a NH-D14 it is quite warm, is your room ambient temp high or perhaps u should take a look at the airflow in your case. but 77 is fine if thats what it peaks at (will most likely reach~80-82 after several hours of stress and will decrease over time). But you can probably go 3-5 degrees lower if u tweak ur airflow a bit

All in all
IDle temps: are ok, can be lower with your cooler
Stress temps are ok too nothing near the dangerzone.

Mine burns at about 76 in its highest peak and runs an average of 65'ish with normal 100% usage (renders and such) and it idles at 41-43

As for your gpu personally id get the 470 rather then the 460 as the 460 is just an underclocked version of the 470.
Yes itll be coolerand less noisy but id rather have RAW POWER then some sissy lil brother version of a gpu









In case your thinking about an OC to 4.2 then forget about it, as you will see a minimum increase of 10 degrees. Probably only posible if your willing to run your cpu at 80-90 degrees or either extreme aircooling or water cooling.


Thanks for that feedback - I have all my fans on Max now ( system is not quiet, since all fans are in the 1200 RPM range ) - and now it's peaking at 75' max, ranging between 73 - 74.

For an NH-D14, I would like to be peaking at 70' max with prime95 full load - unrealistic?

I may not have done the Thermal Paste correctly, I do remember putting some covering the CPU, side to side, and THEN the dab in the middle.

It's really bugging me right now, I'm hessitant to take it apart merely because this mobo was hard to screw on to the case, the mounting screws didn't line up correctly, and it was a real pain putting the mobo in, it honestly took over an hour to finally get it to stick.

This is not my 1st build - I think the CM 690 II could've used another .5mm or for the bracket to fit correctly.

As far as the 470, it runs way too hot, it's power hungry, and I considered it before, but for my needs, the 460 will suffice. I'm not a big gamer, and will hardly game on this computer, if I ever do game down the line, running the 460's in sli, get near 5970 performance ( outperforms a single 5970 depending on the game like Far Cry 2. ) I'm on a 47" 1080p screen, so that will more then meet my needs.

This review is for the 768mb in SLI - I'll be getting 1GB cards
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforc...0-sli-review/8
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforc...-sli-review/11

Thanks for the suggestion though, I did consider a 470 for a while, but stuck it out and waited for the 460 as it runs cooler, uses less power, and it's a pretty good performer.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Yeah, currently I have them disabled like in *xmisery*'s settings, but I'm curious why they should stay disabled.

In the i7 OC thread, *chadamir* said to re-enable things like EIST and C1E after overclocking, so I was wondering what exactly they do and if it would be good to have them on since they're on at stock settings.


C1E and EIST allow the processor to drop the multiplier to 12 at idle. If you use it in conjunction with the voltage offset function, you can allow for the voltage to drop at idle as well. It is a good set of power saving functions that keep temps lower at idle as well, but can hinder overclocks for some people. I use them 24/7 with a 21x200 overclock.

I went into it waaaaaaaaaaaay back here







:

http://www.overclock.net/8619345-post766.html


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
Thanks for that feedback - I have all my fans on Max now ( system is not quiet, since all fans are in the 1200 RPM range ) - and now it's peaking at 75' max, ranging between 73 - 74.

For an NH-D14, I would like to be peaking at 70' max with prime95 full load - unrealistic?

I may not have done the Thermal Paste correctly, I do remember putting some covering the CPU, side to side, and THEN the dab in the middle.

It's really bugging me right now, I'm hessitant to take it apart merely because this mobo was hard to screw on to the case, the mounting screws didn't line up correctly, and it was a real pain putting the mobo in, it honestly took over an hour to finally get it to stick.

This is not my 1st build - I think the CM 690 II could've used another .5mm or for the bracket to fit correctly.

As far as the 470, it runs way too hot, it's power hungry, and I considered it before, but for my needs, the 460 will suffice. I'm not a big gamer, and will hardly game on this computer, if I ever do game down the line, running the 460's in sli, get near 5970 performance ( outperforms a single 5970 depending on the game like Far Cry 2. ) I'm on a 47" 1080p screen, so that will more then meet my needs.

This review is for the 768mb in SLI - I'll be getting 1GB cards
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforc...0-sli-review/8
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforc...-sli-review/11

Thanks for the suggestion though, I did consider a 470 for a while, but stuck it out and waited for the 460 as it runs cooler, uses less power, and it's a pretty good performer.

Its not unrealistic to want your cpu to peak at 70'ish in fact mine kind of does its just a combination of proper ambient room temp and airflow. I have a haf 932 which obviously will beat a CM 690 II but still. We both have the best air cooling available on the market so.

But still your temperatures are fine. your cpu may get up to 100 degrees not like thats something you want to have as a deadline but your well below the temps 70 is good 80 is even still ok 90 is entering the danger zone and 100 is off limits besides that its what you feel comfi with. Personally I dont like it reaching 85+ pref. not even above 80 and im well satisfied with 70 when rendering.

As for the heat of a 470 i have to agree, its not just hot its insane. Imagine a hot summer night ambient temps of 26-28 degrees in your room and a 470 at your feet blowing out 80 degrees of hot air = No fun I assure you.

But my main purpose of heavy hardware is rendering and simulations so ill just live with the pain its all worth it in the end (also explains the 12gb ram)

As for power consumption yes, it eats loads. but SLI 460's will eat alot of power too and unless u place them on the 1st and 3rd pci slot you will cause them too heat up alot too, also pricewise it isnt cheaper as a 470 and Sli will never be simply 1+1 = 2 but more like 1.5'ish not sure even tbh but still SLI still isnt optimized to make two make your software peform better as with one sometimes its even the opposite but ye its your choice

If you dont want heat or noise then go with the 460







If it wont be a heavy game pc anyways and u can always upgrade/change ^^

As for noisy fans try looking up fans with Low DB high airflow and just replace the whole lot







if you dont mind noise stuff your case with kaze 2000/3000's and you'll have a yetengine destroying heat and your ears at the same time


----------



## 2010rig

I think I may take the plunge and re-do the Thermal Paste just for my peace of mind knowing that it's on correctly.









Since I don't game heavily, in fact i won't be gaming at all anytime soon, the 460 makes more sense for my current needs - SLI wouldn't come into the picture until later down the road if at all. I did get a 750w PSU just in case, so I got that covered.









I'm having a hard time choosing which one to go with though, since the MSI Cyclone is 15% quieter then the stock 460, but obviously it wouldn't be an ideal choice for SLI purposes down the road. The other one is the EVGA EE - but apparently that one is louder.

Anyway - After 5 hours of prime95, here's what my temps look like:



This is with all fans on MAX, so it's not exactly quiet - though when I turn on the 360, wow - that thing is LOUD and completely tunes out the computer LOL

Not sure if you saw my current cooling set up, which I spent around $210 with fans and case - I am actually considering getting an HAF X instead or possibly a 932 but wondering if it'll make a big difference to switch, and if it would be worth the trouble.





If I were to return the fans - there's a restocking fee from Newegg, then, I'd have to sell the CM 690, and put the whole build back together. Not sure if it's worth the trouble for a potential couple degree drop.

Question - when you're rendering - how much load does the CPU use, and what are your temps like? Anywhere near Prime95 type of loads?

UPDATE: After 10 hours of run Prime95 I paused it - but didn't realize this stopped it, adn couldn't resume, so far there hasn't been any BOSDs, I will let it run again tomorrow.

however - I got a question for you guys - when the cpu is overclocked - the computer doesn't feel as snappy if you know what I mean? Like browsing the net, or opening up Apps doesn't get done as smoothly as running on stock - does that make sense?

I know I'm using the settings that are great for his set up,and i'm sure I could tweak mine to have a smoother performance - *but what exactly would I start tweaking in the BIOS?*


----------



## Cisco99

1st post but long-time lurker.

Just built a system with this MB and an i930.

Followed xmisery's (thanks dude, you rock!) recipe for a 4.01 OC and was stable immediately... I was amazed how easy it was. It's Prime and Everest Stress (my quick and dirty heat producer) stable and after a false start with some high temps (Coolermaster 212+) I slapped a Noctua DH-14 and one day after HS swap I'm idling at a ridiculously low CPU of 30C with 56C max on the Everest stress (that's with case fans full blast...with silent setting it's 36-63.)

I want to work on optimizing my ram now and I'm a bit confused with some of the lingo (my first i7 9xx chip after my old E8400.)

My ram is 7-7-7-20 1T 1333 Corsair (TR3X6G1333C7) and is currently running at 1531 (as per xmisery's settings) but I've left the timings on auto and they went to 9-9-9-24 1T.

I want to tighten those up a bit but I'm a bit confused on the new (to me) two DRAM voltage settings on this board: QPI/DRAM and DRAM BUS. I have those at 1.21875 and 1.64 respectively.

What voltages should I start changing for better timings? Is 7-7-7-20 a pipe dream for this 1333 DRAM @ 1531?

Edited: Btw... I did try 7-7-7-20 without upping the voltage and although it works just fine on the desktop and a couple of games, the Everest system memory stress returns a "hardware failure" within 2minutes... 9-9-9-24 runs that stress test all day.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cisco99*


1st post but long-time lurker.

Just built a system with this MB and an i930.

Followed xmisery's (thanks dude, you rock!) recipe for a 4.01 OC and was stable immediately... I was amazed how easy it was. It's Prime and Everest Stress (my quick and dirty heat producer) stable and after a false start with some high temps (Coolermaster 212+) I slapped a Noctua DH-14 and one day after HS swap I'm idling at a ridiculously low CPU of 30C with 56C max on the Everest stress (that's with case fans full blast...with silent setting it's 36-63.)

I want to work on optimizing my ram now and I'm a bit confused with some of the lingo (my first i7 9xx chip after my old E8400.)

My ram is 7-7-7-20 1T 1333 Corsair (TR3X6G1333C7) and is currently running at 1531 (as per xmisery's settings) but I've left the timings on auto and they went to 9-9-9-24 1T.

I want to tighten those up a bit but I'm a bit confused on the new (to me) two DRAM voltage settings on this board: QPI/DRAM and DRAM BUS. I have those at 1.21875 and 1.64 respectively.

What voltages should I start changing for better timings? Is 7-7-7-20 a pipe dream for this 1333 DRAM @ 1531?


Damn, you're getting way better temps than I am, and I just did the exact same overclock... u're also asking the same question I have - hope someone can shed some light on it


----------



## Cisco99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2010rig* 
Damn, you're getting way better temps than I am, and I just did the exact same overclock... u're also asking the same question I have - hope someone can shed some light on it









Nah, our temps are about the same. We're just reporting different things. Everest CPU temps are the same as the Asus Probe CPU temps which are always lower than the individual cores... and that's what Real Temp reports.

Your Real Temp numbers are about the same as mine with Everest Julia FPU running.


----------



## Skillet

Quote:



this mb sucks if you want to get 5GHz on a 920, thats why i got a 980X

also what kind of cooling are you going to use ?


Using air/heatsink.
Can get to 4.73 now, but this is not enough.
Seems to lock up too much when trying to run benchmarks. 
Any suggestive settings?


----------



## 2010rig

Oh ok - you're talking about the actual cpu temps - cool

After I OC to 4.0, everything doesn't run as smoothly as it does on stock - weird huh? I know I need to tweak it a bit - my ram timings are the same as yours

Do you even have the 1603 MHZ option?

In my BIOS I seem to be missing the DDR3-1603MHZ option & ULCK 3206MHZ Option.

I wanted to try these settings but I'm not able to - I wonder why....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ata786rz*


Well the BIOS settings for 4GHz overclock that worked are as follows:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3206MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.3000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.82]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.3000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled] - Disabling help in overclocking
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

I hope that helps. Also memory timings can be adjusted from "adjust memory timing" option on the same page.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


I think I may take the plunge and re-do the Thermal Paste just for my peace of mind knowing that it's on correctly.









Since I don't game heavily, in fact i won't be gaming at all anytime soon, the 460 makes more sense for my current needs - SLI wouldn't come into the picture until later down the road if at all. I did get a 750w PSU just in case, so I got that covered.









I'm having a hard time choosing which one to go with though, since the MSI Cyclone is 15% quieter then the stock 460, but obviously it wouldn't be an ideal choice for SLI purposes down the road. The other one is the EVGA EE - but apparently that one is louder.

Anyway - After 5 hours of prime95, here's what my temps look like:



This is with all fans on MAX, so it's not exactly quiet - though when I turn on the 360, wow - that thing is LOUD and completely tunes out the computer LOL

Not sure if you saw my current cooling set up, which I spent around $210 with fans and case - I am actually considering getting an HAF X instead or possibly a 932 but wondering if it'll make a big difference to switch, and if it would be worth the trouble.





If I were to return the fans - there's a restocking fee from Newegg, then, I'd have to sell the CM 690, and put the whole build back together. Not sure if it's worth the trouble for a potential couple degree drop.

Question - when you're rendering - how much load does the CPU use, and what are your temps like? Anywhere near Prime95 type of loads?

UPDATE: After 10 hours of run Prime95 I paused it - but didn't realize this stopped it, adn couldn't resume, so far there hasn't been any BOSDs, I will let it run again tomorrow.

however - I got a question for you guys - when the cpu is overclocked - the computer doesn't feel as snappy if you know what I mean? Like browsing the net, or opening up Apps doesn't get done as smoothly as running on stock - does that make sense?

I know I'm using the settings that are great for his set up,and i'm sure I could tweak mine to have a smoother performance - *but what exactly would I start tweaking in the BIOS?*


My temps with load are lolling around 67-69 under load (rendering 100% usage) slightly lower then prime 95. So I think im several degrees cooler then your setup. Spending alot of precious coins on a rebuild for case/cooling setup isnt really worth the 3-4 degrees as it could also be an Ambient temperature issue here.

But ye theres also a tweaked H50 cooler setup with n extra radiator setup thing its on xmisery's sig. I heard that setup did great too but again itll cost you for the extra degrees.

all in all assuming your OC is stable you have fine temps if you were thinking about a 4.2 OC then you'll probably have to spend more on your cooling anyways







but thats up to you


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cisco99*


1st post but long-time lurker.

Just built a system with this MB and an i930.

Followed xmisery's (thanks dude, you rock!) recipe for a 4.01 OC and was stable immediately... I was amazed how easy it was. It's Prime and Everest Stress (my quick and dirty heat producer) stable and after a false start with some high temps (Coolermaster 212+) I slapped a Noctua DH-14 and one day after HS swap I'm idling at a ridiculously low CPU of 30C with 56C max on the Everest stress (that's with case fans full blast...with silent setting it's 36-63.)

I want to work on optimizing my ram now and I'm a bit confused with some of the lingo (my first i7 9xx chip after my old E8400.)

My ram is 7-7-7-20 1T 1333 Corsair (TR3X6G1333C7) and is currently running at 1531 (as per xmisery's settings) but I've left the timings on auto and they went to 9-9-9-24 1T.

I want to tighten those up a bit but I'm a bit confused on the new (to me) two DRAM voltage settings on this board: QPI/DRAM and DRAM BUS. I have those at 1.21875 and 1.64 respectively.

What voltages should I start changing for better timings? Is 7-7-7-20 a pipe dream for this 1333 DRAM @ 1531?

Edited: Btw... I did try 7-7-7-20 without upping the voltage and although it works just fine on the desktop and a couple of games, the Everest system memory stress returns a "hardware failure" within 2minutes... 9-9-9-24 runs that stress test all day.


Welcome to the club! and congrats on your new OC!









As for the memory timings, I'll try to help a bit, but this would only be a best guess as I don't have those specific ones to test myself.

Try setting the memory to 7-8-7-20-88-1T in the BIOS and see if that works. If not, maybe bump the 20 up to a 24 and run another stress test. Report back when you get time.


----------



## Lipadoza

Since Xmisery is whoring the forums atm ill just shoot a random question about GPU's

Is it possible to remove the plastic cap on my gtx470 (MSI) and will it increase my cooling?
oh and Will I lose warranty :F


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


Since Xmisery is whoring the forums atm ill just shoot a random question about GPU's

Is it possible to remove the plastic cap on my gtx470 (MSI) and will it increase my cooling?
oh and Will I lose warranty :F


If you're just removing the cap to expose the heatpipes/heatsink and have some fans blowing on it, it should help slightly with cooling, but, not sure if it would be a significant difference. As for voiding warranty, as long as you can place the plastic cap back onto the card in the event you have to do an RMA, you should be fine. (i wouldnt mention it to them though, if you go about doing that, just to be on the safe side)


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


If you're just removing the cap to expose the heatpipes/heatsink and have some fans blowing on it, it should help slightly with cooling, but, not sure if it would be a significant difference. As for voiding warranty, as long as you can place the plastic cap back onto the card in the event you have to do an RMA, you should be fine. (i wouldnt mention it to them though, if you go about doing that, just to be on the safe side)


Ill look into it then, since I dislike how hot my gpu gets and I just want it all cooler


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


Ill look into it then, since I dislike how hot my gpu gets and I just want it all cooler










You should look into water cooling!


----------



## Richard Eckert

They say on computer web sites that when making a computer, pick out a good motherboard then a good CPU. I thought this was the best and I am more impressed with its performace than I expected. I am not a fan of a lot of overclocking and use "speedstep"(lets the operating system do the O/C). I am stupid and don't need to burn something up. The response when just on the internet is great, I don't have games at all, just Sim City and Combat Flight Simulater WWII from my 95 computers. I have the CPU on auto, the BCK on 166 so that the memory is right below 1333 at 1331. I think that get me about 3.3-3.5 at startup, but my CPUZ is real stable (windows 7 now) 1990.2(1.9ghz) multiplier 12x and qpi 2985.3, the Patriot RAM PC10666 is running 6-6-6-18 below that of 7-7-7-20 it is specified for. I think that is great. I am going to build another i7 for back up but with a cheap board. By the way if you are still running vista, when I changed last week to windows 7 the CPUZ reading quit jumping around.Oh yea, I bought a D-zero D0 stepper for 220 bucks when they came out with some newer version of i7 and I was stoked. I can't belive how slow my AMD 9950 seemed and before that my 9100z Pavillion was, but it had a excellent TV card, that still is preety good.I would be interested to know how the 6/GB/second hardrives work from the Horses Mouth of someone who uses one. No Monkey Around, don't do what I did and switch the memory back and forth between the "A" and "B" channels or you might get 5- 10 degrees more heat for being the genius who thought he could put the newer memory first.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Richard Eckert*


I would be interested to know how the 6/GB/second hardrives work from the Horses Mouth of someone who uses one.


I have a SATA III (6GB/s) HDD. I can't really judge it well because I did a full system upgrade at the same time that I got the hard drive. So ya its faster than what I was running but so are most of the SATA II drives. Really I think that any perceived benefits of SATA III HDD's are strictly in that they have large caches (64mb).

So SATA II vs SATA III HDD's = not much difference and not worth paying a bunch of extra money for. I picked mine up for the same price as a comparable SATA II so I figured I'd give it a shot and really I have no complaints.

I think that SATA III SSD is where it is at. The solid state drives are not limited by the rpm of a disk and from what I have seen list some impressive load time gains over SATA II. There are only a few out so far and are very pricey. So hopefully a few more comanies jump in and a little competition drives the prices down soon.


----------



## Richard Eckert

Thank You. I have two 640 GB(32 MB cache), one for each computer, western digitals Black series, and have actually had a 750 fail on me so I went with the drives I figured were double that of the 320 that came on the m9100z HP. They never fail. I was right. It would be real neat if some company would put out a small disk drive in 64 MB cache so that instead of 250 buks ,mabey 120 bucks would buy one.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skillet*


Using air/heatsink.
Can get to 4.73 now, but this is not enough.
Seems to lock up too much when trying to run benchmarks. 
Any suggestive settings?


Try filling out your system specs http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem It will make it easier for people to help you out.

Benchmarking at 4.73 is out of my league. If its locking up at all while benchmarking I'd have to say it is not stable. What are your settings now and what have you done to stability test it ? On air it has to be pushing temps up there pretty high. What are your temps under load with Realtemp?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


My temps with load are lolling around 67-69 under load (rendering 100% usage) slightly lower then prime 95. So I think im several degrees cooler then your setup. Spending alot of precious coins on a rebuild for case/cooling setup isnt really worth the 3-4 degrees as it could also be an Ambient temperature issue here.

But ye theres also a tweaked H50 cooler setup with n extra radiator setup thing its on xmisery's sig. I heard that setup did great too but again itll cost you for the extra degrees.

all in all assuming your OC is stable you have fine temps if you were thinking about a 4.2 OC then you'll probably have to spend more on your cooling anyways







but thats up to you


Thanks - good to know - for now - I have found a sweet spot at the 3.8 overclock, it's very smooth and stable, with GREAT temps. Been running Prime95 for almost 8 hours now, and it hasn't gone past 68' on core 1, and the CPU hasn't gone past 55'. The 4.0 OC peaked at 75', while the CPU peaked at 62' so it makes sense to stay at the 3.8, which for my needs is more then plenty.



I've got this RAM: OCZ3P1600LV6GK

How exactly do I change the BIOS so it runs at 7-7-7-24 timings at 1.65V, I guess for starters, I need to set my DRAM voltage at 1.65v? right now it's 1.64v for the OC settings.

My current timings:


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


You should look into water cooling!










my wallet disagrees


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Thanks - good to know - for now - I have found a sweet spot at the 3.8 overclock, it's very smooth and stable, with GREAT temps. Been running Prime95 for almost 8 hours now, and it hasn't gone past 68' on core 1, and the CPU hasn't gone past 55'. The 4.0 OC peaked at 75', while the CPU peaked at 62' so it makes sense to stay at the 3.8, which for my needs is more then plenty.



I've got this RAM: OCZ3P1600LV6GK

How exactly do I change the BIOS so it runs at 7-7-7-24 timings at 1.65V, I guess for starters, I need to set my DRAM voltage at 1.65v? right now it's 1.64v for the OC settings.

My current timings:




voltage is ok mine is also running @ 1.64 and is running at faster clock speeds. At the same page your adjusting your blck etc etc you'll find the button for your ram clock speeds just set it to your standards or 7-6-7-24-1T


----------



## Cisco99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Welcome to the club! and congrats on your new OC!









As for the memory timings, I'll try to help a bit, but this would only be a best guess as I don't have those specific ones to test myself.

Try setting the memory to 7-8-7-20-88-1T in the BIOS and see if that works. If not, maybe bump the 20 up to a 24 and run another stress test. Report back when you get time.


Thanks man.

I tried both 7-8-7-20 & 24-88-1T and neither could pass the Everest Stress. I then tried 8-8-8-24-74 & 88-1T and it seems fine with either tRFC.

The 7-8-7-20-88 was stable enough to just bench and gave me a latency of 48.5. I get a latency of 49.8 with the 8-8-8-24-74. My previous auto setting (9-9-9-24-74) had a latency of 52.6 and a lower mem read of 15,900 avg compared to the 16,400 avg that both the 7-8-7-20 and 8-8-8-24 give me. So it's a modest improvement so far.

Just for the heck of it I took a peek at the XMS profile to see what voltages it would set. It moved DRam Bus up to 1.66 from 1.64 but this was a red warning number so I didn't even try running it that way... at this stage I don't know enough to ignore those dreaded red numbers







It also left QPI/DRAM (Uncore?) @ the 1.21875 I had it set at.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## 2010rig

Ok cool - I have been on that screen before - but there are TONS of options - I will test it out later on today - I want to leave prime running for a good 24 - 36 hours to see if any errors come up. It's going on 11 hours now, and the temps are still great.


----------



## kzinti1

I've been getting some bsod's lately. At least one a day. Usually while playing Fallout 3. Which I'm almost always doing.
This time no bsod, just straight to power off then auto reboot and I finally thought to copy this code that appeared after the main screen fully loaded:
BCCode 124
BCP2: FFFFFA800769E038
Any ideas what might be going on?
No new driver or program installs lately, either. Just the usual daily manual MS & MSE update checks.
TIA
k1


----------



## B2K24

Errorcode #124 = bump qpi


----------



## B2K24

Can anyone give me some tips on overclocking 6GB of ram
I can't figure out if I should run at a higher MHz with higher timings or try for 1800 or 2000 MHz with 9-9-9-24 or loose timings.

I own 6GB Corsair Dominator TR3X6G1600C7D
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145253

I'm using Xmisery OC profile 4.2GHz W/O HyperThreading profile but I switched HT Tech option to Enabled and it's stable for me








Right now all ram options are set AUTO so I got 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-1T

Ram performance is really important as I do 24/7 [email protected] Bigadv 24/7
I'm just not sure the direction I should go.
Temps look really good at 4.2GHz for me even 24/7 in summertime
CPU at 63C and 4 cores flux between high 70's C

Thanks for any help


----------



## 2010rig

out of curiosity - what kind of temps are you getting under full load?

You have a very common question these days


----------



## B2K24

This is 100% full load for me according to Everest
CPU at 63C and 4 cores flux between high 70's C


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B2K24* 
Errorcode #124 = bump qpi

Thanks! I just raised it to 1.224V. Same as my v-core. This cpu is a real voltage whore!


----------



## 2010rig

I have now ran prime95 for 20 hours, without errors and was able to use the computer without problems while prime was running, the core temps peaked at 68', while the cpu peaked at 55' - I accidentally clicked on Benchmark, which stoppped all processes, but I'm confident that this OC is stable.

I settled for 3.8 GHZ OC since it has excellent temps with my system, I'm not a gamer, so this is plenty fast for me.

For those wondering about RAM timings, here's what I did to get the 7-7-7-24 timings in place in the BIOS - after I updated these timings - WOW - the system FEELS and is performing EXTREMELY fast, it was before of course, but I do feel a significant performance increase, it just feels smoother and faster, compared to the 9-9-9-25 timings that were there before on AUTO.

Now they are:


The following settings are for my RAM, so you may need to find your own individual specs for your RAM.

1. Go to google and type your brand # timings

In my case I typed OCZ3P1600LV6GK timings

Eventually, I came across this post:
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...00LV6GK-Timing

Which suggested these setting for the BIOS:

CAS (CL) - 7
TRCD - 7
TRP - 7
TRAS - 24
tRC 30,
tRFC 60
tRRD 5
tWR 8
tWTR 5
tRTP 5

Rest of the settings set to AUTO.

Chances are someone has already asked this question, or the manufacturer should have the suggested settings somewhere for your RAM.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## hugo19941994

Hi,

I have a quick question - Is it normal for an unstable system to turn the screen black due to low voltages? Or is it just that my PSU can't handle higher OC than 4.0GHz?









When stability testing I have never got a BSOD error - or it passes the stability test or my screen turns black and I need to restart.

Thanks!


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hugo19941994* 
Hi,

I have a quick question - Is it normal for an unstable system to turn the screen black due to low voltages? Or is it just that my PSU can't handle higher OC than 4.0GHz?









When stability testing I have never got a BSOD error - or it passes the stability test or my screen turns black and I need to restart.

Thanks!

And you have no clue about your temps? we cant help you without you giving details about voltages/OC settings or temperatures


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B2K24* 
This is 100% full load for me according to Everest
CPU at 63C and 4 cores flux between high 70's C

If I may ask what setup do you have with your case/venomousX since I have exactly the same setup but my temps run way higher under load with just the 4.0 OC around the 67-70 under full load


----------



## hugo19941994

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
And you have no clue about your temps? we cant help you without you giving details about voltages/OC settings or temperatures
















For my 4.0 OC I use these settings:
21.0 RATIO/191 BCLK
1.27500 CPUV
1.82 PLL
1.25000 QPI
1.14 IOH
1.20 ICH
Temps Idle - 43-39-39-38 (24Âº ambient)
Temps Load - 73-71-71-65 (24Âº ambient)

For My 4.2 OC I tested up to these settings:
21.0 RATIO/200 BCLK
1.35625 CPUV
1.88 PLL
1.40000 QPI
1.20 IOH/ICH

Don't know the temps for 4.2 as my screen will go black within 2-3 minutes.

My ambient temps usually are at 28-29ÂºC, but those up there were measured this morning. BTW temps were on my full system info


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hugo19941994* 
For my 4.0 OC I use these settings:
21.0 RATIO/191 BCLK
1.27500 CPUV
1.82 PLL
1.25000 QPI
1.14 IOH
1.20 ICH
Temps Idle - 43-39-39-38 (24Âº ambient)
Temps Load - 73-71-71-65 (24Âº ambient)

For My 4.2 OC I tested up to these settings:
21.0 RATIO/200 BCLK
1.35625 CPUV
1.88 PLL
1.40000 QPI
1.20 IOH/ICH

Don't know the temps for 4.2 as my screen will go black within 2-3 minutes.

My ambient temps usually are at 28-29ÂºC, but those up there were measured this morning. BTW temps were on my full system info









Try copying Xmisery's settings for 4.0 and 4.2

4.01 /w HT

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.26250]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

4.2 /w HT on

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.35]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.335]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

If you BSOD
Errorcode #101 = Bump Vcore
Errorcode #124 = Bump QPI

These settings have been succesfully copied by many pplz here trollin this thread so the odds of these precise settings succeeding for you are high.

Ps these are the settings for the i7 930

Hope it helps.


----------



## hugo19941994

My 4.0 OC is perfectly stable - 10h of prime 95 and 20 runs of linx at 25000. The problem I have is with 4.2GHz. My only question is this:

Is it normal for an unstable machine to have it's screen go black? I havn't got a BSOD since windows XP. I have automatic restart when BSOD occur disabled btw. Do you think the problem is that my PSU can't handle 4.2GHz 930 + my other components?

Oh i forgot to mention that I have HT on and all other usual features disabled, except LLC. I tried 4.2 with HT on and off with the same results...

My QPI is much higher than xmisery's because my RAM have CAS9 latency, and I currently have them at 8-8-8-24, instead of 9-9-9-27 - Whenever I try 4.2 OC I reset my RAM timing to default


----------



## B2K24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
If I may ask what setup do you have with your case/venomousX since I have exactly the same setup but my temps run way higher under load with just the 4.0 OC around the 67-70 under full load

Unfortunately, it's nothing you can do with your case or setup. We keep it very cool in the house around 60 F during daytime hours, Then at night time it gets really cool here in Oregon. I have a 20" Box fan setup in the window pulling cold air and dumping it into the room. I have my Rig very close to the window so it pulls air from outside and blows the heat that gets dumped out the exhaust as well.

If you can I really could use some advice about getting the most from my memory. I'm even willing to go back to 4.0GHz if need be.

Please read here and any input is most appreciated
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post10127185


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hugo19941994* 
My 4.0 OC is perfectly stable - 10h of prime 95 and 20 runs of linx at 25000. The problem I have is with 4.2GHz. My only question is this:

Is it normal for an unstable machine to have it's screen go black? I havn't got a BSOD since windows XP. I have automatic restart when BSOD occur disabled btw. Do you think the problem is that my PSU can't handle 4.2GHz 930 + my other components?

Oh i forgot to mention that I have HT on and all other usual features disabled, except LLC. I tried 4.2 with HT on and off with the same results...

My QPI is much higher than xmisery's because my RAM have CAS9 latency, and I currently have them at 8-8-8-24, instead of 9-9-9-27 - Whenever I try 4.2 OC I reset my RAM timing to default

I cant explain the black screens really, perhaps a ram issue? If it where a overheating error you'd get it reported or I believe your comp itself would start to make scary sounds. but ye try using the exact same settings as Xmisery's for the 4.2 then and see how it goes QPI/Ram is up to you ofc.

Just see how it goes, if it doesnt work even with bumped voltages then I wouldnt know.

as for monitoring your temps with the 4.2 OC you can directly see the Idle temps @ your bios. If it only occurs @ stress then you'll most likely need to bump vcore. If you get too high vcore just forget about 4.2 and consider yourself the unlucky owner of a non OC-friendly 930







.

Also try googling for black screens can also mean you dont have all your mobo components and bios up-to-date but im jsut yappin now.

so all in all:

*update all your bios/mobo features
*copy Xmisery's settings exactly (except for the ram/qpi in your case)
*if it still bsods bump vcore's/qpi
*If Bsods continue run a memtest to see if your memory OC icm with cpu OC is causing the errors. if this is the case you'll have to clock your ram back and see if that works.

if that all doesnt work then its out of my alley


----------



## Nakattk

I have a question. I just noticed that I do not have my OS drive on the 1st SATA port. Is it ok to switch it after I have everything installed or would I have to reinstall windows to not screw anything up? My OS drive is an Intel SSD and I have it configured as AHCI if that helps. Also, is there any difference if I do switch it performance wise or should I just leave it alone?

I have my ssd and my 1tb drives hooked up on the bottom front facing SATA ports on the P6X58D-E.


----------



## 2010rig

you can switch it back after you install Windows and it will work fine


----------



## Azone42

Alright, so I'm building my system right now and I'm at the part where I'm installing the motherboard into my case (Antec 902). Problem is, if I leave the I/O panel on, the motherboard's screw holes don't line up with the standoffs (works perfectly without the I/O panel). I've never had this problem occur before with other case/mobo combos, so am I doing something completely wrong?


----------



## brafish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azone42*


Alright, so I'm building my system right now and I'm at the part where I'm installing the motherboard into my case (Antec 902). Problem is, if I leave the I/O panel on, the motherboard's screw holes don't line up with the standoffs (works perfectly without the I/O panel). I've never had this problem occur before with other case/mobo combos, so am I doing something completely wrong?


I hesitate to mention this because I'd hate for someone to mess up their board but...

JUST PUSH REAL HARD

It was a very very tough fit for me in a Lancool K62. I had to put a lot of pressure on the edge of the board to get the first couple to threads in. Luckily after you have 2 or 3 done, it doesn't require much if any force to complete the rest.


----------



## 2010rig

I had the exact same problem too - and I thought it was the case! Took me over an hour to finally fit. ( ASUS really cheaped out on some parts for the -E )

Try to put the I/O Panel onto the board, and then try to fit it into the socket, and yeah, you have to use a little bit of force, and line up some screws to get you a head start


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azone42* 
Alright, so I'm building my system right now and I'm at the part where I'm installing the motherboard into my case (Antec 902). Problem is, if I leave the I/O panel on, the motherboard's screw holes don't line up with the standoffs (works perfectly without the I/O panel). I've never had this problem occur before with other case/mobo combos, so am I doing something completely wrong?

Its a pain with the antec 9xx cases, just lay it flat, push it towards the sheild, get a couple lined up, put some screws in to hold it there then tighten everything else up....oh yea, dont break it.


----------



## Azone42

Thanks guys, I got it in. I did it by putting the I/O panel on the board and applying a lot of force from the opposite edge to get one screw in. Then I got the rest in pretty easily. It's really unnerving, though, to put that much force on a board.

Anyway, hopefully this thing will be running within an hour.


----------



## Cisco99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cisco99* 
Thanks man.

I tried both 7-8-7-20 & 24-88-1T and neither could pass the Everest Stress. I then tried 8-8-8-24-74 & 88-1T and it seems fine with either tRFC...

OK... to answer my own question. I gave up on that 1333 ram. Even though it was "Everest stable"@ 1531MHz, it wasn't Prime 95 stable at anything over 1333 no matter how loose the timings or how much extra juice I gave it...might have got it eventually but since my vendor took it back with no hasles, I bought ome GSkil Trident DDR200...

Long story short... Prime stable (4 hrs and counting) @ 1551 7-8-7-20-88 1T with just the default voltages from xmisery'd 4.01GHz OC. Good enough for now


----------



## rent.a.john

First off, thanks for this awesome thread, easily got my 930 to 4.0. However when I tried for 4.2, linpack64.exe would crash after 1 or 2 passes on IBT and then BSODs withe P95. The bccode for the BSOD was "a", not quite sure what the problem is, will probably fiddle with it later this weekend.


----------



## hugo19941994

I finally got a stable 4.2 OC - I had to set the ram timings to 9-9-9-27 myself, as auto option was setting it to 8-8-8-20. Then I tested the sytem with:
DRAM 1203
UCLK 2406

It passed 20 passes of linX with a 25000 problem size. Maximum temperature was 91ÂºC... But ambient was 29.8!

This morning I tested the RAM at 1603/ ULCK 3208. Bumping up the QPI to 1.3750 it finally passed 20 passes of linX... Max temp was 85 with 26 ambient. BTW my screen tunred black a couple of times but got the signal back again after a few seconds. An error message appeared saying that windows recovered from a nvidia driver crash. While i'm stress testing my GPU isn't OCed - maybe while stress testing it isn't geting enough power? Any help about why my screen turns black will be great!

Now I need to find a way to enable HT and loose timings.

I think I found why my screen turned black: Even though while stress testing I dind't OC my GPU MSI Afterburner was running. After doing another stress test with LinX without them open, my screen was 100% normal, but LinX stopped afetr 32m when I enabled HT and set timings to 8-8-8-24... I guess I still need to mess aroung with voltages a little more.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hugo19941994*


I finally got a stable 4.2 OC - I had to set the ram timings to 9-9-9-27 myself, as auto option was setting it to 8-8-8-20. Then I tested the sytem with:
DRAM 1203
UCLK 2406

It passed 20 passes of linX with a 25000 problem size. Maximum temperature was 91ÂºC... But ambient was 29.8!

This morning I tested the RAM at 1603/ ULCK 3208. Bumping up the QPI to 1.3750 it finally passed 20 passes of linX... Max temp was 85 with 26 ambient. BTW my screen tunred black a couple of times but got the signal back again after a few seconds. An error message appeared saying that windows recovered from a nvidia driver crash. While i'm stress testing my GPU isn't OCed - maybe while stress testing it isn't geting enough power? Any help about why my screen turns black will be great!

Now I need to find a way to enable HT and loose timings.

I think I found why my screen turned black: Even though while stress testing I dind't OC my GPU MSI Afterburner was running. After doing another stress test with LinX without them open, my screen was 100% normal, but LinX stopped afetr 32m when I enabled HT and set timings to 8-8-8-24... I guess I still need to mess aroung with voltages a little more.


91 degrees thats hot. If you smell something burning let us know \\o/


----------



## EasterEEL

A supplier I use is offering for Â£469.99:

Intel Core i7 930 D0 SLBKP
Asus P6X58D-E
Corsair 3x2GB XMS3 12800 CAS 9-9-9-24, 1.65v (TR3X6G1600C9)

To switch to any other memory (i.e. CAS8 or 7) is going to increase the price to Â£520.

Is the CAS9 stuff really going to hold me back that much?

Also is the Seasonic 650w going to be enough for a i7 930 @ 4GHz with the HD5850?

Thanks


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*


A supplier I use is offering for Â£469.99:

Intel Core i7 930 D0 SLBKP
Asus P6X58D-E
Corsair 3x2GB XMS3 12800 CAS 9-9-9-24, 1.65v (TR3X6G1600C9)

To switch to any other memory (i.e. CAS8 or 7) is going to increase the price to Â£520.

Is the CAS9 stuff really going to hold me back that much?

Also is the Seasonic 650w going to be enough for a i7 930 @ 4GHz with the HD5850?

Thanks


That is a hefty price for better CAS RAM. Rather it will hold you back or not is up to you and what you are looking to get out of it. I've gotten 4.2 stable with CAS 9. For me though even at 3.8 and RAM running at 1451MHz the timings are not tightening up easily. A good 650w PSU is plenty for a 5850.


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


That is a hefty price for better CAS RAM. Rather it will hold you back or not is up to you and what you are looking to get out of it. I've gotten 4.2 stable with CAS 9. For me though even at 3.8 and RAM running at 1451MHz the timings are not tightening up easily. A good 650w PSU is plenty for a 5850.


Thanks I was hoping the PSU would be good enough.

How much extra overall system performance would buying C7 memory give me over C9, is it marginal?


----------



## ChronoTrigger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*


Thanks I was hoping the PSU would be good enough.

How much extra overall system performance would buying C7 memory give me over C9, is it marginal?


I had the exact same setup before I upgraded from a 5850 to a gtx470. The Seasonic X650 can handle 5850's in crossfire on the P6X58D-E oc'ed to 4ghz with 6GB of overclocked ram. Quite a nice 650W PSU!

Reducing memory timings from 9 to 7 provides surprisingly little gain - definitely not noticeable, 1-2% at best in any real world app.


----------



## dantoyang

[email protected] Lipadoza,

I am very interested in your sig rig setup and am curious about the placement of Venomous-x when you have 12GB dominator, do you use 2x6 or 4x3, is the fan facing top exhaust or back exhaust? I am worried that it V-x will not fit when I expand to 6 memory sticks...... Thank you very much.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantoyang* 
[email protected] Lipadoza,

I am very interested in your sig rig setup and am curious about the placement of Venomous-x when you have 12GB dominator, do you use 2x6 or 4x3, is the fan facing top exhaust or back exhaust? I am worried that it V-x will not fit when I expand to 6 memory sticks...... Thank you very much.

Ello dantoyang

I use 6x 2gb, I bought the whole 12gb kit it even included a ram cooler so the kaze 2000 is facing the back exhaust, theres about ~2" Inches so theres a strong airflow so any warm air produced by the cpu will get blown out the rear fan without heating up the ambient in my case.

So upgrading to 6 sticks shouldnt be a problem. its also possible to place 2 fans on top of the venomous X with one above the ram since the dominator doesnt have extremely long heatsinks. But thats still theory I still need to upgrade to 2 kaze 2000's myself perhaps trow in an airtunnel and OC to 4.2 with nice temps







.

Anyways heres a pic hope itll help


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rent.a.john*


First off, thanks for this awesome thread, easily got my 930 to 4.0. However when I tried for 4.2, linpack64.exe would crash after 1 or 2 passes on IBT and then BSODs withe P95. The bccode for the BSOD was "a", not quite sure what the problem is, will probably fiddle with it later this weekend.


you welcome!

the bccode for BSOD was "a"? i personally haven't encounter that myself. but xmisery's settings should serve you as a template, since not all i7 chips are the same and requires different vcores for the same oc.


----------



## kzinti1

Thanks to xmisery and BlackDragon24 for the 4.2GHz settings for HT with the clock skew enabled. My i7 920 D0 is now completely stable, at the lower voltages given in the original settings! My voltage whore is finally on the wagon.
BlackDragon24's clock skew addition really made this oc work as it should.
Thanks again to you both!


----------



## gavindoc

Hello. First time poster here.

I've just bought this board and the i7 920, but can't quite get started as waiting for monitor/case/gfx, etc.

However, I've been reading this thread, particularly the guideline settings for 4GHz w/HT and have a couple of questions:

Quote:

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]
For CPU Differential Amplitude, I'm not sure why this has been set at 800mV. If stable should I try reducing it back down or move to auto?

For CPU Clock Skew, I'm not really sure what this does or why it has been changed from auto. If stable should I try reducing it or moving it back to auto? Also, in the manual it says that you may need to adjust IOH Clock Skew at the same time as CPU Clock Skew, but this has been left to auto?

Also not sure for both Spread Spectrums.

I am very new to this and so am just puzzled why some guides leave the above at auto but here some have been disabled or set to specific values.

Thanks for any help - it would be much appreciated










P.S. I've got the Noctua NH-D14 which I hear is good. Hoping to be able to get 65-75C under load at 4GHz. Does this sound at all reasonable?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kzinti1* 
Thanks to xmisery and BlackDragon24 for the 4.2GHz settings for HT with the clock skew enabled. My i7 920 D0 is now completely stable, at the lower voltages given in the original settings! My voltage whore is finally on the wagon.
BlackDragon24's clock skew addition really made this oc work as it should.
Thanks again to you both!









Cheers mate. Though I can't take credit for the clock skew setting as those were all xmisery. As a matter of fact I found with my setup that adjusting clock skews did nothing for stability up to 4.4ghz, but they did give me some faster superpi times when I want to play with them. I leave them both on normal 24/7. But as they say each setup is different!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gavindoc* 
Hello. First time poster here.

I've just bought this board and the i7 920, but can't quite get started as waiting for monitor/case/gfx, etc.

However, I've been reading this thread, particularly the guideline settings for 4GHz w/HT and have a couple of questions:

For CPU Differential Amplitude, I'm not sure why this has been set at 800mV. If stable should I try reducing it back down or move to auto?

For CPU Clock Skew, I'm not really sure what this does or why it has been changed from auto. If stable should I try reducing it or moving it back to auto? Also, in the manual it says that you may need to adjust IOH Clock Skew at the same time as CPU Clock Skew, but this has been left to auto?

Also not sure for both Spread Spectrums.

I am very new to this and so am just puzzled why some guides leave the above at auto but here some have been disabled or set to specific values.

Thanks for any help - it would be much appreciated









P.S. I've got the Noctua NH-D14 which I hear is good. Hoping to be able to get 65-75C under load at 4GHz. Does this sound at all reasonable?

I believe that the spectrum features have to do with EMI shielding...there is essentially no need for them on today's boards, AFAICT.

Skews are experimental. As I said above I haven't needed them up to 4.4ghz. I leave them both on normal.

Differential amplitude setting I have left at 700mv (lowest setting) up to 4.2ghz....after that I have bumped it to 800mv. Not really sure if I need it or not. Once again its experimental.

As far as auto vs. set values, I have owned enough X58 boards to know that auto is generally not the way to go. It is good for determining base values but once you have your stability it is good to manually enter in as many values as possible. A perfect example of this is REAL TIME LATENCY which is the second set of information in the DRAM subtimings menu. Every time I boot the values change if I leave them on auto. While the board generally does a good job at setting them, it is much better to set them manually, IMHO. When you see people posting about how they can only see 4GB instead of 6GB in the BIOS? That's probably because the board is setting the RTL's wrong, and it needs to be set manually.

Now when I post settings for BIOS templates, every RAM value is manually entered. I recommend everyone to do the same. I trust my own judgment more than I trust ASUS'


----------



## sora1607

is the latest bios stable? I've been getting a lot of crashes after gaming lately.


----------



## B2K24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Now when I post settings for BIOS templates, every RAM value is manually entered. I recommend everyone to do the same. I trust my own judgment more than I trust ASUS'










I totally agree with you. The less the board has to think and choose something probably the better.

I have the same RAM as you
6GB Corsair Dominator TR3X6G1600C7D 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145253

So far I'm trying 7-7-7-21 @1603MHz all other timings AUTO cause there is so damn many of them.

I tried your settings you posted but my sticks are not UBER like yours








it BSOD right away and raising QPI and such didn't help.
I also run 100% load 24/7 [email protected] folding

Can you suggest please settings so I can remove the AUTO from the timings.

OH ya damn board won't let me set 1.65 DRAM voltage







only 1.64 or 1.66 are selectable 0703 BIOS argggg

I would be happy to try anything you suggest. Your help is very much appreciated.

running at 4.0 GHz or 4.2GHz I don't really care but I choose 4.2 because it lets me choose 1603MHz for the RAM Whats your take for 24/7 use?

Here is what I'm using now.

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.32]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## DOM.

has anyone sold there mb ? and for how much ?

want to get a R3E


----------



## phillydee

Howdy all. First post. 
I've got a question specifically about TWO PWM fans off a splitter. I would like to use Q-Fan and would also like to use a push-pull on my Megahalems.

Obviously, I'm using this mobo, the non "E" version.

My fan of interest is the Delta AFC1212D-PWM
http://1stpccorp.com/Delta%20AFC1212...to%20page.html
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835706036

Does anyone use a splitter on the CPU-fan connector?

If so, what fans and total amp load are you pulling?

Thanks for any help you guys have, or redirects to correct forum threads...


----------



## Gorn

Hi all









I'm new to overclock.net. I would really appreciate your feedback on the components of a P6X58D Premium system I am looking to build - they are in my signature below.

What I need out of this system is fast, stable long-term use. I don't plan to overclock it at all (unless I catch the OC fever, and from the 286 pages I have read, you all make a very compelling case!). I have a range of computing requirements, from video editing to heavy gaming, so I want lots of RAM and CPU, high quality components and long component life. This will be my primary desktop, on 24x7 in a 70F/21C room.

Thanks for any suggestions you can provide!

-Gorn


----------



## Faraz

Hello and welcome, *Gorn*









I don't think a 980X is a cost-efficient option at this point. An overclocked 920/930 is a force to be reckoned with. There's no game right now that can be bottlenecked because of an OC'd i7 (though I don't know much about high-level video editing and whether a 980x would provide a real advantage there).

There's not much benefit to going with Dominators either when you can get cheaper RAM, especially 12GB of it. Also, I'd SLI two 470s. It'll probably cost you a hundred bucks more than the 480 but you're saving about $700 on the processor.

As for the cooler, the H70 is supposed to be coming out in a month or so. I'd wait for the reviews on that and use the stock cooler until then. Either way, that's going to be a beast of a build.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


has anyone sold there mb ? and for how much ?

want to get a R3E










I haven't even considered selling mine. I have bought an R3E though. All parts are in. Build in progress. http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?d...system&i=56770


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


I haven't even considered selling mine. I have bought an R3E though. All parts are in. Build in progress. http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?d...system&i=56770


link not working







and i wanna sell cuz dont wanna add it to my newegg account the 980x is half the tab thats already on there lol i wish i was rich









then i would need some ram if i kept it or its just going to be there doing nothing like the 920 i got


----------



## ChadVader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
if it bosd's:
Errorcode #101 = bump vcore
Errorcode #124 = bump qpi

Where can I find these errorcodes??? When my system BSOD's it shows the screen for like 1 second then resets. Are these codes stored in a file? Where is the file located? Btw, I'm running Win7 Premium 64bit.

Thanks.


----------



## Shozzking

I just got mine and its absolutely sick. If only I could get it to work properly...


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shozzking*


I just got mine and its absolutely sick. If only I could get it to work properly...


got what ?


----------



## Shozzking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
got what ?









P6X58D-E, thats what the thread is about. isnt it?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shozzking*


P6X58D-E, thats what the thread is about. isnt it?


both Premium & E


----------



## sora1607

What's a good temperature for 920 on this board?


----------



## Gorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Hello and welcome, *Gorn*









I don't think a 980X is a cost-efficient option at this point. An overclocked 920/930 is a force to be reckoned with. There's no game right now that can be bottlenecked because of an OC'd i7 (though I don't know much about high-level video editing and whether a 980x would provide a real advantage there).

There's not much benefit to going with Dominators either when you can get cheaper RAM, especially 12GB of it. Also, I'd SLI two 470s. It'll probably cost you a hundred bucks more than the 480 but you're saving about $700 on the processor.

As for the cooler, the H70 is supposed to be coming out in a month or so. I'd wait for the reviews on that and use the stock cooler until then. Either way, that's going to be a beast of a build.


Thanks for the thoughtful and helpful advice, faraz1729!

I agree that for the most part, I7's can't be bottlenecked by games - most game makers throw the responsibility for rendering at the video card. A notable exception is Flight Simulator X, which is an absolute processor torture test, and unfortunately the game that I enjoy playing the most. It's so processor-dependent that I'm pretty sure I'd get the same framerates out of on-board mobo VGA as I would out of a 480









The reason I chose the Dominators is that I helped my fiance' build a box using them, and just totally fell in love with everything about them - their heft, beauty, speed and of course rock solid stability. I'm willing to spend the money for that rock solid dependability - part of why I chose the Ax1200 PSU, which is undoubtedly overkill for this box, but is such a gem of engineering.

I had originally thought of going the SLI route, as you recommend, but saw the microjitter artifacts on someone's rig and realized I was very sensitive to that kind of visual artifact, and that getting a horse of a single GPU was likely the best route for me, even though a lot about the 480 and how it came to be disturbs me from an engineering perspective.

I got really excited when you mentioned the H70. I had no idea that was coming out, and if early reports are correct, it looks like Corsair is watching what people are doing with the H50 very closely, and are addressing the major pain points in the H50. I changed the H50 to an H70 in my rig description below.

Thank you again for the expert advice - it means a lot and has really helped me take a close look at my selections and justify each one of them.

Cheers,
-Gorn


----------



## Faraz

Hey, no problem.









That's going to be a sick system. And all in a HAF X







Make sure you post pics!

Are you going to be modding it any?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChadVader*


Where can I find these errorcodes??? When my system BSOD's it shows the screen for like 1 second then resets. Are these codes stored in a file? Where is the file located? Btw, I'm running Win7 Premium 64bit.

Thanks.


At startup
blabal winfail recovered from an expected error

Details:
1st line has the code


----------



## EasterEEL

I went for the deal I mentioned on Tue and managed to get a P6X58D-E, i7 930 & Corsair 3x2GB XMS3 12800 CAS 9-9-9-24 (TR3X6G1600C9) for Â£460. Quite pleased with that deal in the UK.

Thanks for the info and advice in the thread it has really made overclocking a breeze with these components. I am overclocking @ 3.80GHz and temps are ambient 28C, CPU Core1 41C idle / 75C(max) load. Cooling is nice and quiet for those temps although the delta between the cores is 70C-75C under load (Core1 is the highest). Using xmisery's settings for 3.8GHz as a base I had to boost CPU Voltage and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage slightly:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8440597

CPU Voltage..............................[1.20000]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage...............[1.22500]

Survived Prime95 for just over an hour and 10x IntelBurnTest VeryHigh/8Threads so looking good, but will aim to run for 6 hours when time permits.

Are my temps safe (I am trading a 4C reduction for a quiet set-up in the living room)? 
The CPU Differential Amplitude I assume helps with stability but adds a bit of heat?
The CPU Clock Skew helps stability but slows down memory slightly?
Disabling Intel (r) Vitalization Tech presumably helps with heat but would need to be enabled for VMWare etc?
Also is anybody using the Asus TurboV utility for overclocking on the fly in windows and if so is it any good?

thanks....


----------



## B2K24

Why are you using such an old bios?


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B2K24*


Why are you using such an old bios?



0303 is the newest BIOS for the E version of the board. It was released on the 8th of last month.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasterEEL* 
I went for the deal I mentioned on Tue and managed to get a P6X58D-E, i7 930 & Corsair 3x2GB XMS3 12800 CAS 9-9-9-24 (TR3X6G1600C9) for Â£460. Quite pleased with that deal in the UK.

Thanks for the info and advice in the thread it has really made overclocking a breeze with these components. I am overclocking @ 3.80GHz and temps are ambient 28C, CPU Core1 41C idle / 75C(max) load. Cooling is nice and quiet for those temps although the delta between the cores is 70C-75C under load (Core1 is the highest). Using xmisery's settings for 3.8GHz as a base I had to boost CPU Voltage and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage slightly:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8440597

CPU Voltage..............................[1.20000]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage...............[1.22500]

Survived Prime95 for just over an hour and 10x IntelBurnTest High so looking good, but will aim to run for 6 hours when time permits.

Are my temps safe (I am trading a 4C reduction for a quiet set-up in the living room)?
The CPU Differential Amplitude I assume helps with stability but adds a bit of heat?
The CPU Clock Skew helps stability but slows down memory slightly?
Disabling Intel (r) Vitalization Tech presumably helps with heat but would need to be enabled for VMWare etc?
Also is anybody using the Asus TurboV utility for overclocking on the fly in windows and if so is it any good?

thanks....

Congrats on the system upgrade.
Temps look good, ambient considered. The different temps on each core is normal.

Your voltages look good and just slightly lower than what I ended up stable at.

CPU Differential Amplitude has to do with dealing with the increased noise of high overclocks. By setting the differential amplitude higher it increases noise immunity and decreases the chance of your processor confusing noise for legitimate clock signal causing errors. If it adds heat I have not noticed. It is my understanding that it is possible that setting this higher could cause interference with other electronics.

Just my opinion here but on Turbo V I think at most it should be used to fine tune things then once you have your settings write them down disable Turbo V and plug the settings into bios directly.

I'll leave the clock skew and Virtualization Tech questions to someone with more experience testing those settings.


----------



## kckyle

hey anyone here got 12gb(6x2gb) of ram and managed to push it pass 1600mhz?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
hey anyone here got 12gb(6x2gb) of ram and managed to push it pass 1600mhz?

I have 12gb (6x2) but havent tried to push it pas 1600 did change timings from 8-8-8-24 to 8-7-8-20


----------



## sora1607

Does anyone know if disabling one of the PCI-ex slot is possible with this board? That way I can disable one GPU


----------



## superplex

Hi everyone, I'm new, but looking forward to becoming part of the family.

After hashing it out in my head over and over I finally decided on the P6X58D Premium board, however, as soon as I made that decision I discovered the P6X58D-E and this thread, so here I am.

What is the main difference between the two boards?

Which one, if at all, runs cooler?

I've been up all night and don't have the time to do my own research right now, so any input on the differences/pros/cons of each board and your opinions of the two boards would be greatly appreciated. The price difference is not a factor and I will be using an i7 930.

I have the rest of my build in mind, but I'm tired and my only concern right now is which board I want to use, as it has been bugging me for awhile.

Thanks


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superplex*


Hi everyone, I'm new, but looking forward to becoming part of the family.

After hashing it out in my head over and over I finally decided on the P6X58D Premium board, however, as soon as I made that decision I discovered the P6X58D-E and this thread, so here I am.

What is the main difference between the two boards?

Which one, if at all, runs cooler?

I've been up all night and don't have the time to do my own research right now, so any input on the differences/pros/cons of each board and your opinions of the two boards would be greatly appreciated. The price difference is not a factor and I will be using an i7 930.

I have the rest of my build in mind, but I'm tired and my only concern right now is which board I want to use, as it has been bugging me for awhile.

Thanks


Both boards are equal for as far as I know except for the south bridges bein slightly different and the premium having 2 lan ports on the mobo. personally if prices are about the same id go for the premium if it is alot more expensive stick to the -e


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


Does anyone know if disabling one of the PCI-ex slot is possible with this board? That way I can disable one GPU


You know I have read the manual front to back and played around in BIOS quite a bit and I don't remember seeing anything on disabling a PCI-E slot through BIOS. You can switch 2 & 3 between x16-X1 and X8,X8 but I just don't recall seeing anything on disabling one.

I'm thinking though that you might (big maybe, not freaking sure at all) be able to disable one card through Windows or the Driver software (CCC).

Good luck and let us know what you find out.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superplex*


Hi everyone, I'm new, but looking forward to becoming part of the family.

After hashing it out in my head over and over I finally decided on the P6X58D Premium board, however, as soon as I made that decision I discovered the P6X58D-E and this thread, so here I am.

What is the main difference between the two boards?

Which one, if at all, runs cooler?

I've been up all night and don't have the time to do my own research right now, so any input on the differences/pros/cons of each board and your opinions of the two boards would be greatly appreciated. The price difference is not a factor and I will be using an i7 930.

I have the rest of my build in mind, but I'm tired and my only concern right now is which board I want to use, as it has been bugging me for awhile.

Thanks


The Premium has one more LAN port than the E.

The E supports RAID on the SATA 6Gb controller while the Premium does not.


----------



## Sh0

Hello everyone, Ive had my p6x58d premium since late april and its been amazing, no issues or any form of troubleshooting techniques required







, which makes me a very happy camper. Than agian I should'nt be surprised, cuzz this board is a friken tank







.

So my question is about the certain features of the motherboard and what they mean exactly; and what configurations I should use [sorry for the potential complicated reply







]

Please also include urexperience witht he configuarion.
Define please:
C1E Function: What is it? What does it do?
Load-Line Calibration:What is it? What does it do?
CPU differential: Amplitude:What is it? What does it do?
CPU clock sKew:What is it? What does it do?

I currently have C1E function disabled and Load-Line Calibration enabled.

Thanks


----------



## superplex

Thanks for the replys, after having time to research the boards more I am leaning toward the P6X58D-E but still have a couple of questions...

Will the scaled down heatpipes on the P6X58D-E lead to any noticably higher temps?

Is there any real noticable difference between a SSD Raid SATA2 setup and a SSD Raid SATA3 setup?

Thanks again.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superplex* 
Thanks for the replys, after having time to research the boards more I am leaning toward the P6X58D-E but still have a couple of questions...

Will the scaled down heatpipes on the P6X58D-E lead to any noticably higher temps?


Higher temps ? possible Will you notice ? doubtful

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superplex* 
Is there any real noticable difference between a SSD Raid SATA2 setup and a SSD Raid SATA3 setup?

Thanks again.

Not unless you plan on getting a couple of these ----> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ame=SATA%20III

Still a little pricey for me. Maybe next year.


----------



## superplex

Yeah, that's what I figured.

Why did you go with the P6X58D-E over the premium one?

For those of you that did choose the P6X58D-E, what made you decide to go with the Extreme over the Premium?

Just curious.


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superplex*


Yeah, that's what I figured.

Why did you go with the P6X58D-E over the premium one?

For those of you that did choose the P6X58D-E, what made you decide to go with the Extreme over the Premium?

Just curious.


Mainly cost. Didn't need the second ethernet port, and a couple of the driver chips are a little newer. Haven't regreted it.

eric


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Me too, mainly cost. I was already over budget. I did some looking around to see if I could justify blowing my budget to get the Premium and google sent me here. I did some reading and just couldn't justify the Premium over the -E. Really for me it came down to this board or the GA-X58A-UD3R. Which way I went is obvious. I have no regrets at all on my motherboard choice.


----------



## _Chimera

Here some photos of my P6X58D-E build: post.

On the list please? =DDD


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Chimera*


Here some photos of my P6X58D-E build: post.

On the list please? =DDD


done! and welcome!


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


done! and welcome!


Thank you !


----------



## Richard Eckert

Try the speed step,in A.I. tweeker in the bios menu.Computer runs at less speed but with PC10666 temps are bout 48,S/B higher with your PC12800


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Well this is Overclock.net after all.








So I thought I'd share. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331835









Sort of feels like I've been banging my head against the wall. Not sure why I tried it. Just had an itch to try to get the 22 multiplier stable using the Offset Voltage. I kept thinking I had it close, everything running smooth at decent voltage then bam BSOD. Couple of hard ones too, cleared CMOS twice today. Well I guess its past 2:00 AM so today and yesterday LOL. Once somehow I dropped the battery into the bottom case fan, oh that was fun to get out.







I'm giving up for the day, doubt I bother messing with 22 again. It was a fun day off though.


----------



## Bandeezee

Hello all, just wanted to post a comment about how much I'm loving this motherboard. This is my first time overclocking and I was so happy I found xmisery's post showing the specs he used in the bios.

I basically used his specs for the 4.01ghz OC and upped my ram timings to what they are supposed to run at. Below is a snapshot of CPU-Z. I hope this is enough to get me added to the 4Ghz list. I'll try to get a picture of my setup soon and post it here. I used the 920 (D0 stepping) and a Venomous X.


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Well this is Overclock.net after all.








So I thought I'd share. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331835


Nice, glad you had fun >.<

Having my 3.8GHz OC stable (probably for winter ^^) I managed to undervolt my i7 930 for the summer 24/7 use.

cpu-z
3.04 GHz (160x19)
vcore = 1.00v (benching with 0.9875v right now, looking good)

Temps are awesome now, load 59ÂºC (ambient 28ÂºC) 4h prime95, so happy ! ^.^

If everything goes right with 0.9875v I'll keep lowering vcore till the lowest stable.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Very Nice Bandeezee. Great first overclock there. 1st post too, Welcome aboard. Not sure what you need to get on the list but you should get a validation on it just in case.

Hey can I get on the list too ?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Chimera*


Nice, glad you had fun >.<

Having my 3.8GHz OC stable (probably for winter ^^) I managed to undervolt my i7 930 for the summer 24/7 use.

cpu-z
3.04 GHz (160x19)
vcore = 1.00v (benching with 0.9875v right now, looking good)

Temps are awesome now, load 59ÂºC (ambient 28ÂºC) so happy ! ^.^











Nice undervolt. I wonder if you could combine that with voltage scaling for some insane low temps ?


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Nice undervolt. I wonder if you could combine that with voltage scaling for some insane low temps ?


When I find the lastest vcore possible will raise it by 0.00625 and enable that power saving things =D

ty

EDIT: BSOD after 3h of prime95, going back to 1.00vcore and enabled speedstep and c1e. (checking stabilty again)



cpu-z validation

Summer OC completed (stable with power savings), my next goal is 0.8X vcore at stock speed, just 4 teh lulz !


----------



## Bandeezee

OK, here's my validation. Oh, and if xmisery is listening, Corsair has a new closed loop watercooling setup out. It's the H70 and it's supposed to cool better than the H50 (just in case you didn't hear about it).


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cisco99* 
OK... to answer my own question. I gave up on that 1333 ram. Even though it was "Everest stable"@ 1531MHz, it wasn't Prime 95 stable at anything over 1333 no matter how loose the timings or how much extra juice I gave it...might have got it eventually but since my vendor took it back with no hasles, I bought ome GSkil Trident DDR200...

Long story short... Prime stable (4 hrs and counting) @ 1551 7-8-7-20-88 1T with just the default voltages from xmisery'd 4.01GHz OC. Good enough for now









I have the same processor, mobo and RAM as you. Could you tell me what numbers to enter to try those timings? I'm new at this and this is my first post. I've clocked to 4.01ghz using xmisery's numbers by the book, but I'd like to take the RAM timing down (it's currently auto-set to 9-9-9-24). How do I change all the numbers? Thanks in advance. -Mark


----------



## pzyko80

so my board is dead and im picking up one of these tomorrow at mc. now i read the differences in the op. and so far i see a lot of people opting for the e instead of the premium. there is a 60 dollar price diff between the 2. so my question to current owners am i really not gonna miss anything by going with the e version and not the premium?? aside from the already stated once. keep in mind that i only do a mild oc of 3 to 3.2 on my chip so im not gunning for any records.

thanks in advance


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pzyko80* 
so my board is dead and im picking up one of these tomorrow at mc. now i read the differences in the op. and so far i see a lot of people opting for the e instead of the premium. there is a 60 dollar price diff between the 2. so my question to current owners am i really not gonna miss anything by going with the e version and not the premium?? aside from the already stated once. keep in mind that i only do a mild oc of 3 to 3.2 on my chip so im not gunning for any records.

thanks in advance

For just a "Mild" OC your probably gonna spend too much on this board its like buying a tank just to drive to your local supermarket and painting it pink.

But your not gonna notice alot of difference between the two boards unless you really want 2 lan ports. So unless you can find a good bargain and get the premium for the same price as the e just take the e. Still you'll most likely get infected with the OC desease and go for more then just 3 or 3.2


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
For just a "Mild" OC your probably gonna spend too much on this board its like buying a tank just to drive to your local supermarket and painting it pink.

But your not gonna notice alot of difference between the two boards unless you really want 2 lan ports. So unless you can find a good bargain and get the premium for the same price as the e just take the e. Still you'll most likely get infected with the OC desease and go for more then just 3 or 3.2









im an oc noob so im very afraid to really push it he he i did make it up to 3.8 on my re 2 he he i just dont want to spend too much time on playing with it but i want to have the option when that bug bites me again







... looking like e it is. will report back morrow with pics


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pzyko80* 
im an oc noob so im very afraid to really push it he he i did make it up to 3.8 on my re 2 he he i just dont want to spend too much time on playing with it but i want to have the option when that bug bites me again







... looking like e it is. will report back morrow with pics

The perfect settings for these mobo's + i7 920/930 are scattered all over this forum so itll be easy to get to 3.8. Its like walkin past a bowl filled with cookies with a sign attached say'n free cookies its blasphemy


----------



## pzyko80

i will be glued to this section tomorrow and asking a lot of questions







now if i can only get asus to rma my rampage


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pzyko80* 
i will be glued to this section tomorrow and asking a lot of questions







now if i can only get asus to rma my rampage









wait wut u said something with anus rampage didnt quite make sense


----------



## pzyko80

having trouble rmaing my dead rampage (ram slots dead) sorry was a lil off topic rant


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pzyko80* 
having trouble rmaing my dead rampage (ram slots dead) sorry was a lil off topic rant

It's prolly gonna be a bitsh to get it RMA'd at least in my experience. but you'll be happy with this board iz sure of it


----------



## dantoyang

I am planning to use this board for my new build. Some posts ago(#2836) there were talks about -E not fitting too well in Lancool k62/Antec 902. I suppose, since ATX is more or less a standard, there will be issue for mostly all cases? Or does anyone have experiences with HAF 922, the case I am planning to use, and know if it is the same? Should I cross-post to HAF 932/922 thread? Thanks a lot for the great-thread.


----------



## phillydee

Hey guys a quick question... has anyone ever booted up and noticed some RAM missing? I've been 12gigs fine since day one when I put my new sticks in. Today, I noticed in my TaskMan that I only had 8. Strange! I shut down, powered on, and 12 showed up again. I'm running Xmisery's 3.8ghz OC settings--only diff. is I'm throwing 1.2v at my CPU instead of 1.8.

Any insight into why this may have happened would be a help! Thanks!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


wait wut u said something with anus rampage didnt quite make sense










huh? your anus is on a rampage?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

@phillydee

Sure you didn't look at available memory instead of total ? I did that once, freaked for sec then took a second look.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


huh? your anus is on a rampage?


----------



## phillydee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
@phillydee

Sure you didn't look at available memory instead of total ? I did that once, freaked for sec then took a second look.

No I didn't, I made sure heh. This morning, on a cold boot, same thing. 8gigs in BIOS. I loaded up a profile, rebooted, on next post it read as 12gigs. I'm suspecting a pair is faulty...? Or, is there any way to turn off the "RAM OK" feature?

I also haven't manually inputed my RAM timings--all set at auto... could this help solve this odd issue?


----------



## Forte

So everytime I start up, I hear a short beep and the DRAM red LED lights on for about 2-3 seconds than turns off. Is this normal for starting up the computer?

I was hoping there was some setting or something that would get rid of the short beep on startup. From the mainual it says there is a short beep if:

1- No Keyboard (I have USB Keyboard)
2- VGA Detected (Not sure what this means)
3- Quick Boot Disabled (I have enabled it)


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forte* 
So everytime I start up, I hear a short beep and the DRAM red LED lights on for about 2-3 seconds than turns off. Is this normal for starting up the computer?

I was hoping there was some setting or something that would get rid of the short beep on startup. From the mainual it says there is a short beep if:

1- No Keyboard (I have USB Keyboard)
2- VGA Detected (Not sure what this means)
3- Quick Boot Disabled (I have enabled it)

Ive looked up somewhere with a similar issue and similar ram where a person was experiencing an issue where only 4 gigs were registering out of 6 gigs through windows, but in cpuz it shows the full 6 gigs. He RMAed the ram and apparently everything fine now....Maybe you should try something similar..... Run Cpuz and see if all 12 gigs are registered. If they are, take out the working kit and only install the new kit... If only 4/6 gigs pops up/ unfortunatly its a ram issue


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phillydee* 
No I didn't, I made sure heh. This morning, on a cold boot, same thing. 8gigs in BIOS. I loaded up a profile, rebooted, on next post it read as 12gigs. I'm suspecting a pair is faulty...? Or, is there any way to turn off the "RAM OK" feature?

I also haven't manually inputed my RAM timings--all set at auto... could this help solve this odd issue?


Ive looked up somewhere with a similar issue and similar ram where a person was experiencing an issue where only 4 gigs were registering out of 6 gigs through windows, but in cpuz it shows the full 6 gigs. He RMAed the ram and apparently everything fine now....Maybe you should try something similar..... Run Cpuz and see if all 12 gigs are registered. If they are, take out the working kit and only install the new kit... If only 4/6 gigs pops up/ unfortunatly its a ram issue.

SORRY for double post.... Slow internet screwed me over with the editing sorryz


----------



## phillydee

[email protected] double post... yeh I'm thinking of calling up Corsair. Love the 12gigs of XMS3, just not what it's doing right now. Pretty sure the mobo is ok tho, right?


----------



## mbemount

Just wanted to say thanks to xmisery for his settings (as a baseline) for getting my i7 920 to 4.0ghz stable!

Took me forever to read through all the pages but this thread has helped me tons.

Cheers!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forte* 
So everytime I start up, I hear a short beep and the DRAM red LED lights on for about 2-3 seconds than turns off. Is this normal for starting up the computer?

I was hoping there was some setting or something that would get rid of the short beep on startup. From the mainual it says there is a short beep if:

1- No Keyboard (I have USB Keyboard)
2- VGA Detected (Not sure what this means)
3- Quick Boot Disabled (I have enabled it)

So you got it to post ! http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...wont-push.html

Update us on what adjustments you made to get it to post.

Light coming on 2 or 3 seconds and then going back off is normal. Try turning off express gate and double check boot priority. I'm thinking maybe its having to disable quick boot for whatever reason if your sure it is already set. Or are you using VGA or DVI for monitor connection. I wouldn't think this would cause a beep on a no onboard video mobo but IDK.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phillydee* 
[email protected] double post... yeh I'm thinking of calling up Corsair. Love the 12gigs of XMS3, just not what it's doing right now. Pretty sure the mobo is ok tho, right?


The way it is not a problem at times and then not showing everynow and then makes me wonder if your not loosing contact in the RAM slot. Try reseating RAM of course. Lots of people have had problems with too much pressure on the socket from cpu cooler causing the DIMM slots to flex and loose contact. Something to think about anyway.

Sorry double post should have added it too last post.


----------



## CattleCorn

Does anyone have a primer for changing just the memory timings for this board? If it were as simple as 7-7-7-20 then I could do it, but there's a lot of extra numbers to change. Sorry I'm a newb.


----------



## Forte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
So you got it to post ! http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...wont-push.html

Update us on what adjustments you made to get it to post.

Light coming on 2 or 3 seconds and then going back off is normal. Try turning off express gate and double check boot priority. I'm thinking maybe its having to disable quick boot for whatever reason if your sure it is already set. Or are you using VGA or DVI for monitor connection. I wouldn't think this would cause a beep on a no onboard video mobo but IDK.

I disabled Expressgate, the Marvell Controller, and checked to make sure Quick Boot is enabled.

I am using HDMI cable only.


----------



## Sh0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phillydee* 
[email protected] double post... yeh I'm thinking of calling up Corsair. Love the 12gigs of XMS3, just not what it's doing right now. Pretty sure the mobo is ok tho, right?









double post lol/

Well we just need to find out whether it actually is the ram, and there are simple troubleshoots like taking out the old kit(working 3 sticks) and just using the new sticks you purchased on the primary (blue slots) and see if it registers all of the memory.

Keep me posted


----------



## phillydee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
The way it is not a problem at times and then not showing everynow and then makes me wonder if your not loosing contact in the RAM slot. Try reseating RAM of course. Lots of people have had problems with too much pressure on the socket from cpu cooler causing the DIMM slots to flex and loose contact. Something to think about anyway.

Sorry double post should have added it too last post.

Hey good call, didn't think about that--I think when I swapped out my cpu cooler, I left the RAM on the board. I can try re-seating the RAM, and then start going through pairs as well. Both excellent suggestions. PROPZ! Thanks.

I'll post results. BTW my kit is 2GBx6... I didn't have enough change for a 3 stick kit. My kit below:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145235


----------



## Bandeezee

OK, so I copied xmisery's style of posting his BIOS settings, I thought it made it easier. If anybody has any suggestions that might bring down the temperature a bit, that would be great. It is the summer time mind you, and it's in the 80's inside my house. The hottest it got with LinX after 20 runs was 81C on the hottest core and 80C on the hottest core for 12 hours of Prime95 (running Large FFTs). The settings I used were basically the same as xmisery's, but my system passed 20 passes of LinX after I changed the following:

Code:



Code:


**************************************
Running 4.01GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)
**************************************

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.23125[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]


----------



## phillydee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sh0* 
Well we just need to find out whether it actually is the ram, and there are simple troubleshoots like taking out the old kit(working 3 sticks) and just using the new sticks you purchased on the primary (blue slots) and see if it registers all of the memory.

Keep me posted









OK well after leaving my build off for over an hour, I re-seated (or re-sat...?) the RAM. A few things I noticed--as I was pushing the RAM in, the slight bend in the motherboard as you apply pressure is visible, as you can see the HSF wiggle. This would make sense that as you are re-seating or re-applying the HSF the pressure would cause bend around the RAM slots. Next, I noticed that as I pressed down to insert the RAM, the side that I applied pressure to first had to be pressed down again. It seems that there's a slight see-saw effect when you push one side in, and then the next. The movement's not that much--maybe half or 1mm at the most--but it did move down.

My thinking is, perhaps the slight gap caused a pair to have just a bit more latency than the others--so when the mobo boots cold, the "RAM OK" function didn't read all 12 at the same time... I don't know. I'll also grab MemTest 86+ and throw that at it.








Skeptical.


----------



## pzyko80

well i just want to say that this thread has been uber helpful in choosing a mobo... and ty to lipadoza for quick responses to my questions yesterday. pulled the trigger today at micro and here are the results.... add me to the owners list







went with 6 gigs of dominators


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pzyko80* 
well i just want to say that this thread has been uber helpful in choosing a mobo... and ty to lipadoza for quick responses to my questions yesterday. pulled the trigger today at micro and here are the results.... add me to the owners list







went with 6 gigs of dominators

Yer welcome









Now try reaching the 3.8 Ghz again

Basicly you can copy these exact settings
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8440597
Credits to Xmisery ofc

Bsod 101 bump vcore
bsod 124 bump QPI
u know the drill i guess, as for tweaking the ram 7-8-7-20-88-1T if im correct
hope it helps GL and HF with your new mobo


----------



## CattleCorn

Hey guys, wanted to report that I am stable running 4.01 Ghz @ xmisery's settings. I tried 4.2 Ghz but the temps shot up to upper 90's almost immediately so I put an end to that.

My temps are 39-43 idle and 67-73 at load.

(I am also happy to report that I was able to take my G.Skill Trident 6GB from 9-9-9-24 @ 2000 Mhz to 7-7-7-20 @ 1531 Mhz).

What do I need to do to get my name added to the list?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markduch*


Hey guys, wanted to report that I am stable running 4.01 Ghz @ xmisery's settings. I tried 4.2 Ghz but the temps shot up to upper 90's almost immediately so I put an end to that.

My temps are 39-43 idle and 67-73 at load.

(I am also happy to report that I was able to take my G.Skill Trident 6GB from 9-9-9-24 @ 2000 Mhz to 7-7-7-20 @ 1531 Mhz).

What do I need to do to get my name added to the list?


not like such thing really matters but try mailing the OP


----------



## Sh0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillydee*


OK well after leaving my build off for over an hour, I re-seated (or re-sat...?) the RAM. A few things I noticed--as I was pushing the RAM in, the slight bend in the motherboard as you apply pressure is visible, as you can see the HSF wiggle. This would make sense that as you are re-seating or re-applying the HSF the pressure would cause bend around the RAM slots. Next, I noticed that as I pressed down to insert the RAM, the side that I applied pressure to first had to be pressed down again. It seems that there's a slight see-saw effect when you push one side in, and then the next. The movement's not that much--maybe half or 1mm at the most--but it did move down.

My thinking is, perhaps the slight gap caused a pair to have just a bit more latency than the others--so when the mobo boots cold, the "RAM OK" function didn't read all 12 at the same time... I don't know. I'll also grab MemTest 86+ and throw that at it.








Skeptical.


Those darn HSF coolers, lool, Well from my understanding, If you were to pres down on a certain side during the installation; The ram should'nt have that see-saw effect due to it being locked as soon as its inserted in, also I dont think the slight wiggle from the heatsink is from the slight bend ( prolly just the gaps between the backplate screws, but thats just another possibility.) So you're saying sometimes the 12 gigs is registered on cold boots?

Plz keep me posted


----------



## phillydee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sh0*


Those darn HSF coolers, lool, Well from my understanding, If you were to pres down on a certain side during the installation; The ram should'nt have that see-saw effect due to it being locked as soon as its inserted in, also I dont think the slight wiggle from the heatsink is from the slight bend ( prolly just the gaps between the backplate screws, but thats just another possibility.) So you're saying sometimes the 12 gigs is registered on cold boots?

Plz keep me posted










Well, so far, no problems any more. Mind you the see-saw effect I noted earlier isn't really a rocker problem--it's more that once the 2nd lock gets put in, I went back to the first lock and pushed the stick down into the board, noting that it moved further in at least half a mm or 3/4ths mm. (even after it was locked.... heh.) I really can't think it's due to adjustments made based on xmisery's settings... or else everyone would experience similar issues. I think making sure my RAM was firmly in place is a good start. Tomorrow morning I'll pay attention to the POST message and see. If it happens again, I'm going to request a swap with Corsair.


----------



## J-Diddy

Hey guys, I just installed a set of Corsair Dominator CMP6GX3M3A1600C7 RAM in my sig rig with Asus P6X58D Premium mobo, but I have a question.

These are supposed to run at 7-8-7-20 timings. Of course, they defaulted to 1066 as usual, so I went into BIOS and selected XMP Profile #1.

Problem is, the XMP profile has them running at 7-7-8-20.

Is this something I should be concerned about? Should I go in and manually set these to 7-8-7-20? Are they fine running at the XMP profile they are showing up as now?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## J-Diddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J-Diddy*


Hey guys, I just installed a set of Corsair Dominator CMP6GX3M3A1600C7 RAM in my sig rig with Asus P6X58D Premium mobo, but I have a question.

These are supposed to run at 7-8-7-20 timings. Of course, they defaulted to 1066 as usual, so I went into BIOS and selected XMP Profile #1.

Problem is, the XMP profile has them running at 7-7-8-20.

Is this something I should be concerned about? Should I go in and manually set these to 7-8-7-20? Are they fine running at the XMP profile they are showing up as now?

Thanks in advance for your help!


Looks like it may have just been an error in the naming of Profile #1.

I went in and checked the DRAM Timing Control and it had them showing up as 7-8-7-20 even though the XMP profile name showed 7-7-8-20.

Weird. I wonder if it was just a mistake on my set, or if this is common among model CMP6GX3M3A1600C7?


----------



## Sh0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillydee*


Well, so far, no problems any more. Mind you the see-saw effect I noted earlier isn't really a rocker problem--it's more that once the 2nd lock gets put in, I went back to the first lock and pushed the stick down into the board, noting that it moved further in at least half a mm or 3/4ths mm. (even after it was locked.... heh.) I really can't think it's due to adjustments made based on xmisery's settings... or else everyone would experience similar issues. I think making sure my RAM was firmly in place is a good start. Tomorrow morning I'll pay attention to the POST message and see. If it happens again, I'm going to request a swap with Corsair.


Awesome, well if the full amount of memory you purchased isnt being mapped by windows on the next cold boot than it would be a good idea to contact corsair for a replacement.

Best of luck,

Keep posted


----------



## Yangtastic

Here's my P6X58D-E










Please add me to the list.


----------



## Bandeezee

Ok, hoping these pics will help me get added to the list. If not, I'll try to mail the OP


----------



## Richard Eckert

That could be either the Ram slots or the memory, I think the Ram slots first.I don't know how you would check weather all 12 are operational when they say 8.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
Ok, hoping these pics will help me get added to the list. If not, I'll try to mail the OP



















Add another fan to the Venomous X


----------



## kckyle

alright guys members list updated, i do have a few ideas i want to run you guys by, how do you feel if i add a new template to the members list, i had no idea this thread was going to get this big so keen organization wasn't really my main priority, but it seems now it's a bit hairy and trouble some to look up someone. of course this might take me a day or a week depending how much help i get but this would definitely improve our thread.

i'm currently thinking about something like this

<user name>
CPU: Intel Core i7 920 D0 w/ HT On [4.2ghz @ 1.28v]
Mobo: Asus P6X58D Premium [0703]
Ram: Corsair Dominator 12GB DDR3 [1600Mhz / 7-8-7-20]
CPU cooler: Corsair H50/Shin Etsu/GT AP-15's [Push/Pull]
Power Supply: Corsair HX-Series [850w]


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
alright guys members list updated, i do have a few ideas i want to run you guys by, how do you feel if i add a new template to the members list, i had no idea this thread was going to get this big so keen organization wasn't really my main priority, but it seems now it's a bit hairy and trouble some to look up someone. of course this might take me a day or a week depending how much help i get but this would definitely improve our thread.

i'm currently thinking about something like this

<user name>
CPU: Intel Core i7 920 D0 w/ HT On [4.2ghz @ 1.28v]
Mobo: Asus P6X58D Premium [0703]
Ram: Corsair Dominator 12GB DDR3 [1600Mhz / 7-8-7-20]
CPU cooler: Corsair H50/Shin Etsu/GT AP-15's [Push/Pull]
Power Supply: Corsair HX-Series [850w]

Sounds good to me, gonna be a b!tsh to get the list completed tho. Perhaps its better to keep it simple and just add the xtraordinairy OC's just to make the average overclocker know it just aint enough to sell just your liver for an eyecandy monster rig
Considering the hundreds of users here. Personally I'm more interested in helping people then being on te list so I'd love to see permalinks to all major posts here and stuff like that.


----------



## kckyle

haha yeah it's going to be very troublesome,

as for the 4ghz OC list, i'm thinking about giving the responsibility to xmisery, since he's probably the main reason so many of us are achieving a successful overclock


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
haha yeah it's going to be very troublesome,

as for the 4ghz OC list, i'm thinking about giving the responsibility to xmisery, since he's probably the main reason so many of us are achieving a successful overclock









Poor Xmisery


----------



## Allenssmart

Guys I really need help. How long does an intel core i7 920 D0 processor last overclocked at 4Ghz with 1.3 Vcore? It's a real dilemma for me because I spent as much money as I could trying to make my rig future proof for 7 years. My rig is in my sig. I read that almost all processors are thrown out WAY before they die. How long will it last overclocked? Is it worth the overclock, or should I wait until technology advances enough that I actually NEED overclocking to start up windows 15







. Same question applies to my 5970 at 1.1625v/ 1.15v 900/1150 Mhz.

Lastly, feel free to tell me and break my heart that my rig will probably be useless in 5 years due to the exponential rate at which technology advances







I remember my 3500 dollar pentium 4 processor i got 8 years ago or something, it had LCD!!! even banks didn't have that. holy **** that was crazy. now i can barely run notepad *****. thx in advance


----------



## Moonshadow

1.3V is still pretty safe. It's really once you start going higher than 1.4 you start running into excess wear. There are really no benchmarks for how long it will last, but I think that you might be able to get 7 years out of it depending on how well it's cooled.


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
Guys I really need help. How long does an intel core i7 920 D0 processor last overclocked at 4Ghz with 1.3 Vcore? It's a real dilemma for me because I spent as much money as I could trying to make my rig future proof for 7 years. My rig is in my sig. I read that almost all processors are thrown out WAY before they die. How long will it last overclocked? Is it worth the overclock, or should I wait until technology advances enough that I actually NEED overclocking to start up windows 15







. Same question applies to my 5970 at 1.1625v/ 1.15v 900/1150 Mhz.

Lastly, feel free to tell me and break my heart that my rig will probably be useless in 5 years due to the exponential rate at which technology advances







I remember my 3500 dollar pentium 4 processor i got 8 years ago or something, it had LCD!!! even banks didn't have that. holy **** that was crazy. now i can barely run notepad *****. thx in advance

If you want your rig to last do not overclock that high, do you really need 4GHz? I'm almost in the same situation, had to save for 3 years to upgrade my rig and want it to last the most possible. I put my 930 stable at 3.8GHz just for teh lulz, but for 24/7 use I have it like in my sig (3.04GHz @ 1.00v) and there's almost no difference, things still run fast.

It's up to you, I'm not rich and if I break any part that'd mean probably 6-8 months without computer...


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
Guys I really need help. How long does an intel core i7 920 D0 processor last overclocked at 4Ghz with 1.3 Vcore? It's a real dilemma for me because I spent as much money as I could trying to make my rig future proof for 7 years. My rig is in my sig. I read that almost all processors are thrown out WAY before they die. How long will it last overclocked? Is it worth the overclock, or should I wait until technology advances enough that I actually NEED overclocking to start up windows 15







. Same question applies to my 5970 at 1.1625v/ 1.15v 900/1150 Mhz.

Lastly, feel free to tell me and break my heart that my rig will probably be useless in 5 years due to the exponential rate at which technology advances







I remember my 3500 dollar pentium 4 processor i got 8 years ago or something, it had LCD!!! even banks didn't have that. holy **** that was crazy. now i can barely run notepad *****. thx in advance

too be honest buying a 3.5k rig to last 8 years is a waste, your better off buying a new 1-1.5k rig every two-three years

As for specs in your sig just fill in your specs @ your profile

As for the overclock just look up Xmisery's settings @ Page 1

and overclocking does lessen the lifespan of a CPU. but theres no way to tell "how" long it will last. as for "throwing away" cpu's I doubt people would actually throw them away, rather than that they are either sold or stored for back-up use might other cpu's fail.

Also overclocking is a way to boost peformance but it isnt a way to save money as in the end a more expensive cpu will last longer on the same speed so consider OC'in more of a hobby


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Chimera* 
If you want your rig to last do not overclock that high, do you really need 4GHz? I'm almost in the same situation, had to save for 3 years to upgrade my rig and want it to last the most possible. I put my 930 stable at 3.8GHz just for teh lulz, but for 24/7 use I have it like in my sig (3.04GHz @ 1.00v) and there's almost no difference, things still run fast.

It's up to you, I'm not rich and if I break any part that'd mean probably 6-8 months without computer...

Depends on what you use the CPU for mine runs stable @ 4ghz but its often @ 100% load to do renders and such.

Personally I think its better to buy last years components that are about 75% in peformance compared to the newest components but only cost half the price. So if you want longlasting/peformance its better to buy the best of the previous generation rigs every lets say 3-4years than to buy the best of now for twice the price and probably only last 5-6 years with it while the price is still twice as high. but thats just me








What probably is even better is to buy the most future proof main components: mobo and to upgrade it every x years with newer components.

Meh there probably might not even be a best way to buy longlasting future proof rigs in this era of tech


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
snip

Well, I wasn't talking in general but to Allenssmart, does he really need 4GHz? cause I don't.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Chimera* 
Well, I wasn't talking in general but to Allenssmart, does he really need 4GHz? cause I don't.

Depends, doubt he does. Longterm peformance wont be gained with OC'ing and thats what he's after or she ah well


----------



## Allenssmart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
Depends, doubt he does. Longterm peformance wont be gained with OC'ing and thats what he's after or she ah well









I really don't know. DO I need the extra performance? I want those extra 10 fps in crysis on ultra ultra high extreme quality config.

config on this site, i forgot how to make the code using bbc. http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewt...490367#p490367

Also, i want those extra fpss everywhere, basically. I'm into benchmarking like 3dmark vantage, etc.

What do you mean longterm performance won't be gained?!?!? Are you saying my cpu won't last 7 years at 4Ghz?!!?

oh and nobody has mentioned my gfx card yet


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
I really don't know. DO I need the extra performance? I want those extra 10 fps in crysis on ultra ultra high extreme quality config.

config on this site, i forgot how to make the code using bbc. http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewt...490367#p490367

Also, i want those extra fpss everywhere, basically. I'm into benchmarking like 3dmark vantage, etc.

What do you mean longterm performance won't be gained?!?!? Are you saying my cpu won't last 7 years at 4Ghz?!!?

oh and nobody has mentioned my gfx card yet

If you are really into benchmarking and FPS whoring then your on the wrong track. because to keep up with that kind of hobby especially with the current development speed of technology there just aint a way to buy a benchmark/fps 7 year future proof rig. If you really want to chase such goals prepare to spend alot of money each year and to learn a whole lot more about everything there is to know about overclocking cooling etc.

As for the gpu im clueless I havent been into overclocking for that long so, but if theres one market that develops fast its the gpu market.

So in a nutshell you want:
A future proof rig for 7 years with as purpose:
High FPS, Benchmarking, Folding and anything else to measure peformance

To be honest i just dont get why you want to combine those two reasons.
If you want a future proof rig it means you want a rig that will last long, but when it comes to benchmarking it means you want to get high peformance scores which usually leads to frequently upgrading your rig otherwise you'll be stuck with the same score for 7 years.









So basicly your two goals are the opposite of eachother.


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
So basicly your two goals are the opposite of eachother.

Yep agreed, formula one engines are not designed to last, but hey they have the money to get a new one after every race.


----------



## Allenssmart

lol agreed. I'm deciding to eliminate the fps whoring and benchmarking part. I want future proof. How long will it last? Should I only overclock when I need it to start up notepad?

Btw, chimera, i looked at your 24/7 Summer OC and I'm bewildered. Did you make a typo on the vcore, am i going blind, or i'm i ****ting myself over your golden golden golden diamond lucky ass cpu?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
haha yeah it's going to be very troublesome,

as for the 4ghz OC list, i'm thinking about giving the responsibility to xmisery, since he's probably the main reason so many of us are achieving a successful overclock









ahh, Adding a fully updated 4 GHz Club inside the thread seems like a waste. Major headache for nothing really. There are several other 4 GHz clubs on here for people to join. Really this board, these chips, it's just too easy and not a major accomplishment these days. A >4.5GHz list might mean something ackowledge the users that are really pushing this board to see what it can do and be alot easier to update. JMO

Allenssmart,

Your rig is awsome, first off. I really think that if you use it to half its potential trying to get 7 years out of it might be a little unreasonable. Not that it won't last. Just that tech advances so quick by 7 years from now it will make a good web browsing machine, file server etc..

JMO but I think that if the next 7 years are like the last. Within a year you will be eying the latest video cards out. Within two you might be willing to sell your left arm to get the latest GPU. Within 3 you may feal a push to add RAM if you do much pushing around big files. Somewhere around 5 1/2 years a new program will come out that you want and your processor doesn't meat the min. requirements to run.

As far as will 4GHz effect its lifespan. I think thats a given. Though I read somewhere that Intel projects their chips to have a lifspan of 20 years. So cut that in half and your still in good shape. I think that other aspects will effect the longevity more than running everyday at 4.0. Like hanging huge coolers off the mobo, power supply going out and taking major system componets with it, lightening strike, flood, theft, user error etc. etc. In short I like my systems to last until I they start not meeting system requirements for new programs and I'm not too worried about a 4.0 overclock having much efffect on that. JMO


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
lol agreed. I'm deciding to eliminate the fps whoring and benchmarking part. I want future proof. How long will it last? Should I only overclock when I need it to start up notepad?

Btw, chimera, i looked at your 24/7 Summer OC and I'm bewildered. Did you make a typo on the vcore, am i going blind, or i'm i ****ting myself over your golden golden golden diamond lucky ass cpu?

No, no typo It's runing like that 6h prime95 stable. 3.04GHz (19 x 160) at 1.000 vcore (HT on and all power savings on too).

Ambient: 29ÂºC (spain)
Idle: 38ÂºC
Load: 59ÂºC

EDIT: some proof?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
lol agreed. I'm deciding to eliminate the fps whoring and benchmarking part. I want future proof. How long will it last? Should I only overclock when I need it to start up notepad?

Btw, chimera, i looked at your 24/7 Summer OC and I'm bewildered. Did you make a typo on the vcore, am i going blind, or i'm i ****ting myself over your golden golden golden diamond lucky ass cpu?

920 D0 cpu's dont use alot of vcore for as far as I know tbh and with a ****load of tweaking its probably not unrealistic









To begin with:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751
a less then 1.3 vcore OC for 4.01 Ghz credits to Xmisery

Also Sizzle is correct, there wont be a way to make an absolute 7 year future proof rig, you simply cannot even begin to compare the last 8 years to the 8 years that are yet to pass. We are looking at a completely different scale of development.
For example, currently they are working on new Harddiscs that will fit on PCI-E slots which will blast away our old Platter disc HD's and even SSD HD's as if they were team rocket. but thats just an example.

Like I mentioned earlier, you are probably better off buying last years components for half the price with still great peformance compared to the newest hardware. And with saving money that way you will be able to buy a rig more frequently then every 8 years and still be able to keep up with the tech and demands


----------



## Allenssmart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
920 D0 cpu's dont use alot of vcore for as far as I know tbh and with a ****load of tweaking its probably not unrealistic









To begin with:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751
a less then 1.3 vcore OC for 4.01 Ghz credits to Xmisery

Also Sizzle is correct, there wont be a way to make an absolute 7 year future proof rig, you simply cannot even begin to compare the last 8 years to the 8 years that are yet to pass. We are looking at a completely different scale of development.
For example, currently they are working on new Harddiscs that will fit on PCI-E slots which will blast away our old Platter disc HD's and even SSD HD's as if they were team rocket. but thats just an example.

Like I mentioned earlier, you are probably better off buying last years components for half the price with still great peformance compared to the newest hardware. And with saving money that way you will be able to buy a rig more frequently then every 8 years and still be able to keep up with the tech and demands

Yeah you guys are right. Technology advances exponentially, there's no way to keep up with things unless you are willling to shell out 4000 bucks a year to change everything. I'll be oc'ing my i7 to 4ghz and keeping it there. btw, what did you say about my mobo ripping cause of my huge ass nh-d14? I thought it had a secufirm 2 patented system to stop my mobo from warping?!!? anyways, thanks guys.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
Yeah you guys are right. Technology advances exponentially, there's no way to keep up with things unless you are willling to shell out 4000 bucks a year to change everything. I'll be oc'ing my i7 to 4ghz and keeping it there. btw, what did you say about my mobo ripping cause of my huge ass nh-d14? I thought it had a secufirm 2 patented system to stop my mobo from warping?!!? anyways, thanks guys.

unless u pick up your case and start bouncing around with it there aint a good chance of your mobo getting ripped but you should always be carefull with hardware


----------



## Lipadoza

Off-topic I just experienced a bsod while bakin pancakes.. karma... anyways Bsod d1 I looked it up and it said something about LAN drivers not being up to date so I updated them Now im just looking for comfirmation


----------



## kckyle

hm you're right, 4ghz is a bit too easy lol, i'll leave it up to xmisery to decide how high he wants the bar to be.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
hm you're right, 4ghz is a bit too easy lol, i'll leave it up to xmisery to decide how high he wants the bar to be.

This









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177329


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Nice DOM. very nice.

+


----------



## Sh0

So I have been doing some research on the technologies behind the ASUS Xtreme Design and Gigabyte Ultra Durable 3 and I stumbled upon a feature known as Stack Cool 3+ which is a technique that adds 2oz of copper in between the pcb layers for better heat dissipation and ive also been reading upon gigabytes implementation of it on their PCB.... I was just wondering which company implements this feature "better" and which company uses better quality components. If anyone has any information PLEASE POST!!!!







thanks


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
Add another fan to the Venomous X









Yeah, I've thought about it. I've got a Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm fan blowing into it right now, I guess push/pull would be ideal. Maybe that would cool it down a little more. I was thinking about grabbing a couple of those fans.

There are options on this case to add two more fans over the bottom vents, and there are vents on top of the case as well. What do you think, overkill?


----------



## elricm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
Yeah, I've thought about it. I've got a Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm fan blowing into it right now, I guess push/pull would be ideal. Maybe that would cool it down a little more. I was thinking about grabbing a couple of those fans.

There are options on this case to add two more fans over the bottom vents, and there are vents on top of the case as well. What do you think, overkill?

Funny you should mention it, have been playing adding a second Scythe on mine. Had one Scythe as a push fan, always at 100%.

Push/pull seems to have brought it down 3-4 degrees at idle and full load, at some increase in noise (can't tell if it is the fan, or interaction with either the push fan or the case fan right next to it).

I now have the pull fan on a variable feed, so it's about 60% when idle, then goes to 100% when needed. No particular gain over push at idle, but does pick up the 3-4 degrees at full load.

As with all temp things, your mileage may vary, particularly as your case/board warms up while you are testing, ambient air temp changes, phase of the moon, etc.

eric


----------



## Bandeezee

Thanks eric, I may have to give this a go. Now it's just time to decide on raising my case a little and adding some intake fans on the bottom vents? I found the Scythe fans for $17.?? on eBay (better to pay $19.99+tax through NewEgg?).


----------



## elricm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
Thanks eric, I may have to give this a go. Now it's just time to decide on raising my case a little and adding some intake fans on the bottom vents? I found the Scythe fans for $17.?? on eBay (better to pay $19.99+tax through NewEgg?).

Think I got my last ones at micro center, don't recall price right now.

eric


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
Yeah, I've thought about it. I've got a Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm fan blowing into it right now, I guess push/pull would be ideal. Maybe that would cool it down a little more. I was thinking about grabbing a couple of those fans.

There are options on this case to add two more fans over the bottom vents, and there are vents on top of the case as well. What do you think, overkill?

There is no such thing as overkill







but ye try figuring out the best possible airflow but push-pull is def gonna improve it


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
Guys I really need help. How long does an intel core i7 920 D0 processor last overclocked at 4Ghz with 1.3 Vcore?

A semi-difficult question to answer. There's no supporting data anywhere to really base an actual number(year) to determine lifespan and say, yes it will last (x) years with this overclock. Sure, we could look back at older chips, but the technology has improved so much since then, that you wouldn't really be comparing apples to apples (so to speak).

I believe Intel mentioned that these chips should easily last 15-20 years at stock settings; so OC'ing from 2.67ghz to 4.01ghz .. honestly, it's anyone's best guess. I think the more important thing to consider however, is the cooling of the CPU rather than the actual OC you are attempting. Naturally, a cooler running CPU will have a longer lifespan than one that runs much hotter. I think most everyone here is running at least a have decent CPU cooler already, so my best guesstimate would be these chips should run for a solid 7-12 years with no problems, provided that you are supplying ample cooling to them. That being said, I think most all of us will likely have moved on to better and faster chips by then anyway.

So to answer your question, I say you will be just fine running your OC'd chip, provided you continue to keep a good cooler on it, which in your case (pun intended







), the NH-D14 is rated as one of the best air coolers on the market today.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
OK, here's my validation. Oh, and if xmisery is listening, Corsair has a new closed loop watercooling setup out. It's the H70 and it's supposed to cool better than the H50 (just in case you didn't hear about it).

Hey Bandeezee, I'm here! Great OC btw!









Yeah, I've been keeping my eye on the new Corsair H70 for awhile now. There was a preliminary test ran from Kyle over at [H] recently, but, I'm waiting to see a more formal review done to see if it's worthwhile for me to upgrade or not. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Sh0

Xmisery, great to see your still posting, Ive been meaning to ask you about a feature in the "Xtreme Design" of the asus p6x58d premium, and I was wondering if you have any information about stack cool 3+ and how it compares to gigabyte ultra durable series boards (ex. x58 UD7/UD5) and I was also wondering how long have you had your p6x58d premium? (months) with your overclock.

Thanks!


----------



## Allenssmart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
920 D0 cpu's dont use alot of vcore for as far as I know tbh and with a ****load of tweaking its probably not unrealistic









To begin with:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751
a less then 1.3 vcore OC for 4.01 Ghz credits to Xmisery

Also Sizzle is correct, there wont be a way to make an absolute 7 year future proof rig, you simply cannot even begin to compare the last 8 years to the 8 years that are yet to pass. We are looking at a completely different scale of development.
For example, currently they are working on new Harddiscs that will fit on PCI-E slots which will blast away our old Platter disc HD's and even SSD HD's as if they were team rocket. but thats just an example.

Like I mentioned earlier, you are probably better off buying last years components for half the price with still great peformance compared to the newest hardware. And with saving money that way you will be able to buy a rig more frequently then every 8 years and still be able to keep up with the tech and demands


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
A semi-difficult question to answer. There's no supporting data anywhere to really base an actual number(year) to determine lifespan and say, yes it will last (x) years with this overclock. Sure, we could look back at older chips, but the technology has improved so much since then, that you wouldn't really be comparing apples to apples (so to speak).

I believe Intel mentioned that these chips should easily last 15-20 years at stock settings; so OC'ing from 2.67ghz to 4.01ghz .. honestly, it's anyone's best guess. I think the more important thing to consider however, is the cooling of the CPU rather than the actual OC you are attempting. Naturally, a cooler running CPU will have a longer lifespan than one that runs much hotter. I think most everyone here is running at least a have decent CPU cooler already, so my best guesstimate would be these chips should run for a solid 7-12 years with no problems, provided that you are supplying ample cooling to them. That being said, I think most all of us will likely have moved on to better and faster chips by then anyway.

So to answer your question, I say you will be just fine running your OC'd chip, provided you continue to keep a good cooler on it, which in your case (pun intended







), the NH-D14 is rated as one of the best air coolers on the market today.









I lol'd at the pun. thanks. i'll have it oc'd to 4Ghz forever


----------



## J-Diddy

I posted this in the Intel Processors section but haven't gotten a response, so I hope it's ok that I duplicate it here. Xmisery, maybe you know the answer to this?

Reading these forums, I've learned that to reduce idle and peak temps it is best to run your OC at the lowest stable voltages.

I've been working on getting my i7 930 stable @4.2GHz with the lowest voltages possible (yes, I know 4 passes of IBT doesn't make it stable, these are just preliminary tests). I started with xmisery's settings, and they got me off to a running start. I've noticed that as I lower the VCore and QPI voltage, I do in fact get increasingly lower temps. However, I've also noticed that the speed in GFlops decreases and the time it takes to complete each pass of IBT increases as the voltages and temps decrease.

I'll attach two screenshots demonstrating this.

In the first image, with a VCore of 1.31875 and QPI of 1.30625, I see a max core temp of 92C with max GFlops of 59.6177.

In the second image, with a VCore of 1.29375 and QPI of 1.28125, I see a much nicer max core temp of 84C, but max GFlops dropped to 50.4085.

So, my processor is running at 4.2GHz in both cases, but it's actually slower in the second (lower voltage) case!

Maybe this is a newb discovery, but I haven't seen much talk of the fact that if two processors, even if both are clocked at 4.2GHz, have different voltages, one (the one with higher voltages) will actually be capable of higher processing speed/capacity than the other (the one with lower voltages).

Forgive me if this has been described in full somewhere and I'm just not seeing it, but if someone could help me understand this, or direct me to a thread with an explanation, I'd be greatly appreciative.

Thanks!


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
I lol'd at the pun. thanks. i'll have it oc'd to 4Ghz forever

it still isnt gonna make your rig 7-8 years future proof


----------



## elricm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J-Diddy* 

I've been working on getting my i7 930 stable @4.2GHz with the lowest voltages possible (yes, I know 4 passes of IBT doesn't make it stable, these are just preliminary tests). I started with xmisery's settings, and they got me off to a running start. I've noticed that as I lower the VCore and QPI voltage, I do in fact get increasingly lower temps. However, I've also noticed that the speed in GFlops decreases and the time it takes to complete each pass of IBT increases as the voltages and temps decrease.


Is this repeatable?

Are you seeing errors in the computations? Lower voltage doesn't always lead to BSODs, it can cause less fatal errors. So perhaps it is throwing away the failing computations in its calculation of Gflops? Or I suppose there is also some possiblity in an i7 architecture that it's effecting the cache and/or memory controller in some way.

But it is strange...

eric


----------



## easegantini

Hi, I'm new here. I'm from Brazil and I need some help.
I have the ASUS P6X58D Premium and I want to OC my 920 D0.
What is the first thing I should do?
I want 4.2GHz or 3.8GHz depending on the temperature.
Base clock i would like 200MHz to keep my memories at 1600MHz.
Thanks.


----------



## _Chimera

Try 200x19 first, at something like 1.2v.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...920-930-a.html


----------



## easegantini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Chimera* 
Try 200x19 first, at something like 1.2v.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...920-930-a.html

Setting the voltages xmisery told us looks easier. Can I just do that? lol


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *easegantini*


Setting the voltages xmisery told us looks easier. Can I just do that? lol


yep, xmisery's setting has worked out for alot of users here.


----------



## easegantini

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


yep, xmisery's setting has worked out for alot of users here.


"If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip." (xmisery)

Can I just use higher CPU Voltage and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage than xmisery's, test the stability of the OC and then low down the voltages to get efficiency?


----------



## kckyle

sure, not all cpus are the same. xmisery's setting are meant to give you an idea of what yours suppose to look like.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *easegantini*


"If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip." (xmisery)

Can I just use higher CPU Voltage and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage than xmisery's, test the stability of the OC and then low down the voltages to get efficiency?


Theres no guarantee you will be able to get lower voltages tho but ye it is possible to tweak it down a bit. But as soon as it is stable save it to your OC profiles and tweak away


----------



## Allenssmart

Load line calibration on or off?

I've read that llc causes voltage spikes that go ABOVE your vcore specified in the bios which screw with your cpu (especially 45nm ones) due to the huge voltage fluctuations and voltage spikes.

I've also read that's llc is fine and it helps improve stability. But then, turning llc on basically turns of vdroop which decreases your vcore when you need it most, under load? *** is the point of vdroop and llc? can't they just have something where it doesn't go up or down










anyone?


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


LLC - Load Line Calibration - This gets rid of vdroop when enabled and can help stabilize overclocks. It breaks intel spec, but its highly recommended to enable it since it will reduce the needed vcore for a stable OC. The argument for vdroop is that it's a standard and reduces voltage spikes. I have not been able to find anyone who's done any damage by enabling llc and thus disabling vdroop. In an old anandtech review from 2007 they found that it increased power consumption on an x38 asus board; a newer xbitlabs article using x58 found that it actually decreased with more threads or was otherwise the same. This guide pretty much assumes you use it, but like anything else you are taking the risk. Then again, on my board, enabling it doesn't give you any red letter warning like when you maybe tap your vdimm above 1.65.


I have LLC on.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allenssmart*


Load line calibration on or off?


A few opinions about it here.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ation-not.html

In the short time that I've had this 930, I have decided that I just don't care one way or the other. Whichever works to get me stable with lower temps. I've tried it both ways and currently have it disabled.


----------



## pzyko80

can anyone point me to ram oc lol i have no clue exactly what fields to enter the numbers given on the sticks, thanks again ocn


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pzyko80* 
can anyone point me to ram oc lol i have no clue exactly what fields to enter the numbers given on the sticks, thanks again ocn

below QPI link data rate there's an button where you can adjust your ram timings
The top options are your timings, these kinda explain themself. i.e 7-7-7-20
then theres a high value number i.e 88 and the last one you need is the value with a N behind it i.e 2N

I am still kinda noobish so I hope this does help x)


----------



## Allenssmart

so i guess it's llc on?

oh and another question, why is the cpu ratio setting for the i7 920 21 in xmisery's settings? I'm guessing it's the extra multiplier from intel turbo boost, just want to make sure. is it?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
so i guess it's llc on?

oh and another question, why is the cpu ratio setting for the i7 920 21 in xmisery's settings? I'm guessing it's the extra multiplier from intel turbo boost, just want to make sure. is it?

LLC - Its a personal decision wether you want it on.. or off.

Ratio setting- It grants better stability


----------



## PRSHREDDER

Hey Xmisery,

Just wanted to say thanks for the 3.8 GHz specs for the i930. Works great man, i'm running it air cooled, 24 hour prime95 had it at a steady 63degC. Again, thanks for much for the help.


----------



## campb292

I don't see much about TRIM support on the Marvell 9128 controller... nor discussion of it. Is this still a NO on the 9123/9128? 1.0.0.42 is a newer driver floating around...anyone test it?


----------



## kzinti1

I forgot to write down the stock BIOS settings for this P6X58D-Premium when I bought this mobo. 
I want to install the Indigo Xtreme t.i.m. I bought a few months ago and need the stock settings to install it properly.
TIA!
k1


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kzinti1* 
I forgot to write down the stock BIOS settings for this P6X58D-Premium when I bought this mobo.
I want to install the Indigo Xtreme t.i.m. I bought a few months ago and need the stock settings to install it properly.
TIA!
k1









theres an option in the bios to set eveything to default is that what your looking for ?


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

*THE QUEST FOR 40k VANTAGE!*

As you can tell from the header I'm on the quest for p40,000+ in Vantage! I have tried so many things in order to try and squeeze an extra 100 points out of my current system! Ive overclocked my 480's to 893/2000, mem timings are at 8-8-8-20 @ 1700 MHZ, processor at 4.51GHz, barebones Windows 7 x64, CCleaned the S*** out of my boot, turned off cathodes [yes i know it wont make a difference, im just that desperate]. And after all of this my vantage score is 39902. I feel the only way I can squeeze an extra 98 measly points out of this system is either flash my GPU bios and over volt it to achieve higher clocks or figure out how to get my cpu clock higher. I feel like the safest route would be the CPU... So help me out here! Im posting my BIOS attempt for a clock of 4.62 and would greatly appreciate input!

The following setting produce a very prompt BSOD in LinX by the way.


----------



## _Chimera

You can try rising the PCIE freq. to something like 105Mhz maybe that helps a bit.

As for the overclock I can't help you, never played with that kind of voltages or OC.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk* 

*THE QUEST FOR 40k VANTAGE!*

As you can tell from the header I'm on the quest for p40,000+ in Vantage! I have tried so many things in order to try and squeeze an extra 100 points out of my current system! Ive overclocked my 480's to 893/2000, mem timings are at 8-8-8-20 @ 1700 MHZ, processor at 4.51GHz, barebones Windows 7 x64, CCleaned the S*** out of my boot, turned off cathodes [yes i know it wont make a difference, im just that desperate]. And after all of this my vantage score is 39902. I feel the only way I can squeeze an extra 98 measly points out of this system is either flash my GPU bios and over volt it to achieve higher clocks or figure out how to get my cpu clock higher. I feel like the safest route would be the CPU... So help me out here! Im posting my BIOS attempt for a clock of 4.62 and would greatly appreciate input!

The following setting produce a very prompt BSOD in LinX by the way.







My first thought is to disable LLC and jack the voltage up to about 1.55. If you don't care about your chip









Also, 220 bclk is difficult to achieve. For some reason 219 is easier.


----------



## Kaeth

Hey - so I'm looking at getting one of these - it advertises USB 3.0

Is that an internal header that I can hook up to my front Case ports?

Or is that the USB on the back of the mobo?


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joavery*


Hey - so I'm looking at getting one of these - it advertises USB 3.0

Is that an internal header that I can hook up to my front Case ports?

Or is that the USB on the back of the mobo?


It's 2x USB 3.0 ports on the back I/O connections.


----------



## Kaeth

Thanks!

It's a shame that the best USB ports are also the least accessible : /


----------



## Bandeezee

There are cases with front USB 3.0 ports?


----------



## Kaeth

No - but I was going to cannibalize some USB 3.0 ports off misc hardware and make a new front port for my ATCS 840


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


My first thought is to disable LLC and jack the voltage up to about 1.55. If you don't care about your chip









Also, 220 bclk is difficult to achieve. For some reason 219 is easier.


why would u disable the llc ?

@blak_hawk
and i used pci-e 115mhz

what kind of cooling are you using on the cpu ?

i dont remeber but i think i benched at 220x21 on water with my 920 but dont think in vantage its alot harder on the cpu then 06


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*









theres an option in the bios to set eveything to default is that what your looking for ?


Thank you. Yes I've already tried that but it doesn't actually reset everything to stock. I don't remember how many BIOS flashes I've performed but the 0813 I'm now using certainly isn't what came with this mobo. Could that be why?


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
why would u disable the llc ?

@blak_hawk
and i used pci-e 115mhz

what kind of cooling are you using on the cpu ?

i dont remeber but i think i benched at 220x21 on water with my 920 but dont think in vantage its alot harder on the cpu then 06

My cooling consists a laing ddc pump 3x120mm TFC exchanger with push/pull and a HK 3.0 block.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kzinti1* 
Thank you. Yes I've already tried that but it doesn't actually reset everything to stock. I don't remember how many BIOS flashes I've performed but the 0813 I'm now using certainly isn't what came with this mobo. Could that be why?

idk about he bios im on it but i dont run at stock settings, but whats isnt reseting ??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk* 
My cooling consists a laing ddc pump 3x120mm TFC exchanger with push/pull and a HK 3.0 block.

u might be able to get 220 to run ill look at your bios settings tomorrow im at work right now

but have u also set the gpu drivers to performance
? and are you running with psyhxs
on or off ?


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
u might be able to get 220 to run ill look at your bios settings tomorrow im at work right now

but have u also set the gpu drivers to performance
? and are you running with psyhxs
on or off ?

PhysX is off [physx on gives me 53k with the new drivers lol but that doesnt count for anything sadly]
Havent messed with any other of the nvidia control panel options other than SLI. I have a stable setting at 4.5 with my voltage @ like 1.44v so i feel like i shouldnt have to jump the volts up so much for a 5 bclck increase... XD


----------



## pzyko80

hey guys quick ram timing/voltage question again. so ive entered the 8 8 8 24 timings manually and set the frequency to 1600 but when i tried to enter the 1.65v on the dram bus voltage field it kept bumping it up to 1.66 volts. what am i doing wrong here??. i set the voltage to 1.64 for now


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pzyko80* 
hey guys quick ram timing/voltage question again. so ive entered the 8 8 8 24 timings manually and set the frequency to 1600 but when i tried to enter the 1.65v on the dram bus voltage field it kept bumping it up to 1.66 volts. what am i doing wrong here??. i set the voltage to 1.64 for now

Your not doing anything wrong. Perfectly normal. Leave it at 1.64 or ignore the warning and run it at 1.66.


----------



## pzyko80

thanks sizzle. gonna attempt x's 3.8 hyperthread set up now wish me luck


----------



## gdawg33

how many degrees hotter would my 930 run if I went to 4.2 right now I'm at 78C at 4.0 but would like to bump it up


----------



## gdawg33

3000th post and my 200th post


----------



## ~sizzzle~

3001

My temps shot up quite a bit going from 4.0 to 4.2 ~8C. It took me a fair amount of juice to make the jump. I don't have the cooler for it though so you will probably do better on temps than I did.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gdawg33* 
2000th post and my 200th post
























3000th lol


----------



## Ketsurui

I am reaching out to my fellow ASUS P6X58D Premium users in the search for some successful O.C. on the OCZ3G2000LV6GK Ram.

My Specs:

CPU: i7 920 overclocked to 3.8 ghz
GPU: 2x Radeon HD 5870 in crossfire
MOBO: Asus P6X58D Premium
HD: WD Caviar Black 1TB 7200 rpm sata III
Disk Drive: Pioneer DVD Burner
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master i7 V8 (Blue LED MOD)
PSU: Enermax Revolution85+ 1050W
RAM: OCZ Gold 6gb ddr3 2000
CASE: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D


----------



## Kerian

Hi ,

I have followed Xmisery's template for the 4.01Ghz.
My system in in my sig.

I can play any game without BSOD or crashes but I simply can't pass the first two tests of LinX.
I already tried to bump Vcore (up to 1.36V) and QPI (up to 1.35V), but no luck.
i was stable for 6 hours @ 1.23125 Vcore and 1.25V QPI.

I did two passes of Memtest 86+, and no error was found @ 1600 Mhz

I'm totally lost and I don't know what to tweak in order to pass 20 Linx runs.


----------



## Atlasprime

Hey folks. I just noticed something today that bothered me after installing some more storage. Im running my os off a 60gb ocz vertex turbo ssd and a hand full of other sata drives for storage. I noticed on the first bios page, there is a storage configuration section and currently it it runing in enhanced mode and configured as ide. When i attempt to change it to ahci it will not boot into windows









Normally at this point i go into the registry and change that ahci setting to 0 but it is alrdy set. I also tried downloading the intel matrix storage driver and it tells me my system doesnt meet the requirements everytime i attempt to install.

Any thoughts on this one?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## frosty5689

I got this weird thing going on w/ random freeze ups. QPI at 1.30v, vcore 1.241


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerian*


Hi ,

I have followed Xmisery's template for the 4.01Ghz.
My system in in my sig.

I can play any game without BSOD or crashes but I simply can't pass the first two tests of LinX.
I already tried to bump Vcore (up to 1.36V) and QPI (up to 1.35V), but no luck.
i was stable for 6 hours @ 1.23125 Vcore and 1.25V QPI.

I did two passes of Memtest 86+, and no error was found @ 1600 Mhz

I'm totally lost and I don't know what to tweak in order to pass 20 Linx runs.


I also followed Xmisery's settings for 4.01Ghz OC and kept getting errors in LinX until I made the following changes. My temps did go up a little bit though. So I'm thinking Auto may have raised some voltage. Also, are you sure your memory is at 1600Mhz? If you followed Xmisery's settings, it should be at 1531Mhz. The main ones to look at are the *IOH Voltage, IOH PCIE Voltage, ICH Voltage, and ICH PCIE Voltage.* The other ones are energy saving options I enabled after I got stable.

Code:


Code:


**************************************
Running 4.01GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)
**************************************

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.23125[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]


----------



## temporarychicken

I just got my P6X58D-E this week, and with it, an i7 930.

My previous system (P45 chipset with Q9550) struggled with more tha 4GHz,although it did that at 1.24 vcore. Stabilising that took a huge amount of time, effort, and GTL votages on the FSB.

Although I'm late to joining the i7 party, I am not disappointed.

Within a few hours of building the i7 system I am ant 4.4GHz, running on a BCLK of 209, with the 21 multiplier. I need 1.44 volts for this on the core, and 1.25 on the qpi. IOH and ICH are at 1.2

For some reason, the 22 mulit does not work over BCLK 180, it won't even get to windows. However, drop down to the 21 multi and it goes up to 210 for the 4.4 GHz overclock - and runs fine.

I would rather, in order to drop temps in the uncore, use the 22 multi at 200 bclk.

So my question is, why on earth does the 22 mutliplier not clock up? I have read elsewhere that the odd multipliers don't clock well on i7 but have yet to understand why.

So why did I buy a 930 then - 920 out of production and 930 price cut, but what is galling is that the 22 multi is the *only *advantage over a 920 - and that advamtage is no use overclocking as the multi is odd not even??


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *temporarychicken*


I just got my P6X58D-E this week, and with it, an i7 930.

My previous system (P45 chipset with Q9550) struggled with more tha 4GHz,although it did that at 1.24 vcore. Stabilising that took a huge amount of time, effort, and GTL votages on the FSB.

Although I'm late to joining the i7 party, I am not disappointed.

Within a few hours of building the i7 system I am ant 4.4GHz, running on a BCLK of 209, with the 21 multiplier. I need 1.44 volts for this on the core, and 1.25 on the qpi. IOH and ICH are at 1.2

For some reason, the 22 mulit does not work over BCLK 180, it won't even get to windows. However, drop down to the 21 multi and it goes up to 210 for the 4.4 GHz overclock - and runs fine.

I would rather, in order to drop temps in the uncore, use the 22 multi at 200 bclk.

So my question is, why on earth does the 22 mutliplier not clock up? I have read elsewhere that the odd multipliers don't clock well on i7 but have yet to understand why.

So why did I buy a 930 then - 920 out of production and 930 price cut, but what is galling is that the 22 multi is the *only *advantage over a 920 - and that advamtage is no use overclocking as the multi is odd not even??



Congrats on the new system.

I can assure you 22 does work. It is just a real pain to get stable. Will take enough extra vcore to stabilize it you will soon be thinking, F that, I'll just stick to 21. I can see using it if working with a small overclock (160 X22 comes to mind) or going over 5.0. 









It is odd that stabilizes at lower volts than even. In the 19-22 range anyway. 
Just for clarification


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atlasprime*


Hey folks. I just noticed something today that bothered me after installing some more storage. Im running my os off a 60gb ocz vertex turbo ssd and a hand full of other sata drives for storage. I noticed on the first bios page, there is a storage configuration section and currently it it runing in enhanced mode and configured as ide. When i attempt to change it to ahci it will not boot into windows









Normally at this point i go into the registry and change that ahci setting to 0 but it is alrdy set. I also tried downloading the intel matrix storage driver and it tells me my system doesnt meet the requirements everytime i attempt to install.

Any thoughts on this one?

Thank you in advance!


I don't have much experience with this. It does seem to me that when switching for IDE to AHCI you are supposed to reinstall windows. Everything else is just a work around that may or may not work.


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atlasprime*


Hey folks. I just noticed something today that bothered me after installing some more storage. Im running my os off a 60gb ocz vertex turbo ssd and a hand full of other sata drives for storage. I noticed on the first bios page, there is a storage configuration section and currently it it runing in enhanced mode and configured as ide. When i attempt to change it to ahci it will not boot into windows









Normally at this point i go into the registry and change that ahci setting to 0 but it is alrdy set. I also tried downloading the intel matrix storage driver and it tells me my system doesnt meet the requirements everytime i attempt to install.

Any thoughts on this one?

Thank you in advance!


I went through this several months ago. Most recommendations are to reinstall Windows, but with google search, I did find a way to force Windows to reload the low level drivers. Don't recall the exact one I used, but did just turn up this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976

eric


----------



## temporarychicken

Many thanks sizzzle.

So it's simply a matter of extra core voltage to use the 22 multi.

That's a trade off I can't accept with this rig. The i7 930 is only an average sample, it needs 1.45 to do 4.4GHz on the 21 multi. I can't take it any higher or it will risk knackering it which I don't want.

Having said that I ran a Q6600 on water at 1.65 volts vcore 24/7 on water for months, I still have that chip and it's as good as new after 2 years.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *temporarychicken*


I just got my P6X58D-E this week, and with it, an i7 930.

My previous system (P45 chipset with Q9550) struggled with more tha 4GHz,although it did that at 1.24 vcore. Stabilising that took a huge amount of time, effort, and GTL votages on the FSB.

Although I'm late to joining the i7 party, I am not disappointed.

Within a few hours of building the i7 system I am ant 4.4GHz, running on a BCLK of 209, with the 21 multiplier. I need 1.44 volts for this on the core, and 1.25 on the qpi. IOH and ICH are at 1.2

For some reason, the 22 mulit does not work over BCLK 180, it won't even get to windows. However, drop down to the 21 multi and it goes up to 210 for the 4.4 GHz overclock - and runs fine.

I would rather, in order to drop temps in the uncore, use the 22 multi at 200 bclk.

So my question is, why on earth does the 22 mutliplier not clock up? I have read elsewhere that the odd multipliers don't clock well on i7 but have yet to understand why.

So why did I buy a 930 then - 920 out of production and 930 price cut, but what is galling is that the 22 multi is the *only *advantage over a 920 - and that advamtage is no use overclocking as the multi is odd not even??


the 22 multi sucks on the 930 its like an over priced 920


----------



## Kerian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeezee*


I also followed Xmisery's settings for 4.01Ghz OC and kept getting errors in LinX until I made the following changes. My temps did go up a little bit though. So I'm thinking Auto may have raised some voltage. Also, are you sure your memory is at 1600Mhz? If you followed Xmisery's settings, it should be at 1531Mhz. The main ones to look at are the *IOH Voltage, IOH PCIE Voltage, ICH Voltage, and ICH PCIE Voltage.* The other ones are energy saving options I enabled after I got stable.

Code:


Code:


**************************************
Running 4.01GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)
**************************************

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.23125[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]<---changed to [B]AUTO[/B]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]<---changed to [B]Enabled[/B]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]


Thanks for the info.
I ran memtest @ stock memory timings in order to see if the modules were okai. Just a safe verification my memory isn't bad.
I also ran memtest @ 1531Mhz.
Both ended up okai aithout errors after 2 passes.


----------



## grit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
I had already addressed that concern awhile back, it should have been a response to Robilar's post. However, I can see where the confusion comes into play from this piece of information. "_This board does possess 36 lanes but the SATA6 and USB3 controllers use 6 lanes..._"

The likelyhood of someone maxing out USB3 + SATA3 on each and every single available port at the exact same time, is never going to happen. You also have to take into consideration, that those devices will never reach their theoretical max throughput either. In any event, no you will not have to disable USB3 or SATA3 in order for you to run both PCI-E lanes at 16x.

I currently have both SATA3/USB3 enabled, running CFX ATI 5770's and both are set to and running at 16x with no performance issues.

NOTE: Be sure to set the 2nd PCI-E lane to run at 16x which can be found in the BIOS.

Ok, I could use some help then.

With two GTX 460's, one Creative Titanium PCI-e card, and use the SATA 3 controller to boot on my SSD (no other HDDs). This setup would NOT boot, not even into BIOS, just a black screen. I'm running a Corsair HX850 PSU that worked FINE in a previous SLI setup. Either graphics card works fine on its own, in EITHER of the blue PCIe slots. I have both the USB 3.0 enabled and the SATA 3 enabled. PCIe lanes are set to 16x, 16x, 1x, and the sound card is in the white PCIe slot (it only requires 1x, so it SHOULD be fine).

I'm open to suggestions anyone might have, please.

- Garrett

On-board sound is disabled. The whole system runs just fine when its NOT in SLI. I


----------



## grit

Well, looks like you can disregard that last problem. I switched from evga cards to Palit cards and everything works fine. Not even gonna bother to figure that one out.


----------



## Allenssmart

the guy that's building my computer told me that his supplier has run out of i7 920s because they don't make those anymore. Instead, i'm getting the i7 930. How much different is it except for the extra cpu multiplier? does it overclock the same? according to xmisery's settings, i need more voltage. why is that? And are the even multipliers really less stable so I should just turn off turbo? So i basically got screwed over cause i get the exact same speed (turbo off due to instability with even multis) except i need more voltage. ****!!!!


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allenssmart*


the guy that's building my computer told me that his supplier has run out of i7 920s because they don't make those anymore. Instead, i'm getting the i7 930. How much different is it except for the extra cpu multiplier? does it overclock the same? according to xmisery's settings, i need more voltage. why is that? And are the even multipliers really less stable so I should just turn off turbo? So i basically got screwed over cause i get the exact same speed (turbo off due to instability with even multis) except i need more voltage. ****!!!!


You wont really notice alot of difference if you go for 4.0, both do just fine at those settings. As for 920's not bein produced anymore? I can still get my hands on plenty of them if id want so I think your computor maker guy is probably the one that cant get his hands on one. Otherwise build the rig yourself and scout around for a 920 if you really want one.


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allenssmart*


the guy that's building my computer told me that his supplier has run out of i7 920s because they don't make those anymore. Instead, i'm getting the i7 930. How much different is it except for the extra cpu multiplier? does it overclock the same? according to xmisery's settings, i need more voltage. why is that? And are the even multipliers really less stable so I should just turn off turbo? So i basically got screwed over cause i get the exact same speed (turbo off due to instability with even multis) except i need more voltage. ****!!!!


umm do you live in a city with a microcenter?? 920's galore there. as far as differences from 920 to 930 theres really nothing except for the higher base clock and multi. but like lipadoza said you wont notice much difference going to 4.0ghz. except for maybe more voltages. keep in mind not all chips oc the same.


----------



## bandan81

here my build:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post10333959


----------



## Kaeth

Perhaps an owner can solve this question for me, Asus Tech Support refuses to answer questions without a Serial Number (which I don't have because I'm debating a purchase)

On the Asus Website, the P6X58D-E advertises the following headers:

1 4 Pin PWM Header
2 3 Pin Fan Headers
1 CPU Fan Header
1 "Power Fan" Header

What the heck is a Power Fan header?

Is this a fancy name for a new type of fan socket, or did they just have a typo and it's actually a third 3 pin header?
*Edit2: From a moderator on the Asus forums PWR_FAN is a header that should come directly from your power supply for Power Supply Fans. Most modern Power Supplies don't use this feature anymore, and it is a deprecated header that is slowly being found on less and less Mobos.*

Edit: Also, does anyone know the max acceptable voltages on these headers?
*Edit 3: Just got done reading the better part of the 128 page manual (finally got it to download from Asus) the CHA_FAN headers can support up to 2A and 24W of power.*


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joavery* 
Perhaps an owner can solve this question for me, Asus Tech Support refuses to answer questions without a Serial Number (which I don't have because I'm debating a purchase)

On the Asus Website, the P6X58D-E advertises the following headers:

1 4 Pin PWM Header
2 3 Pin Fan Headers
1 CPU Fan Header
1 "Power Fan" Header

What the heck is a Power Fan header?

Is this a fancy name for a new type of fan socket, or did they just have a typo and it's actually a third 3 pin header?
*Edit2: From a moderator on the Asus forums PWR_FAN is a header that should come directly from your power supply for Power Supply Fans. Most modern Power Supplies don't use this feature anymore, and it is a deprecated header that is slowly being found on less and less Mobos.*

Edit: Also, does anyone know the max acceptable voltages on these headers?
*Edit 3: Just got done reading the better part of the 128 page manual (finally got it to download from Asus) the CHA_FAN headers can support up to 2A and 24W of power.*

you welcome?


----------



## sugiik

excuse me...
i kinda go into dis board....

=wanna ask...is this board crash free bios ? (wich means got dual bios/ more than 1 oc profile ?)

=in E ver. only got 1 LAN ?

on premium ver. got optional nb fan ? can NH-D14 plugged with that fan ?

how this compared to GA x58A UD3R ?

thx ^^


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugiik* 
excuse me...
i kinda go into dis board....

=wanna ask...is this board crash free bios ? (wich means got dual bios/ more than 1 oc profile ?)

=in E ver. only got 1 LAN ?

on premium ver. got optional nb fan ? can NH-D14 plugged with that fan ?

how this compared to GA x58A UD3R ?

thx ^^

I heard GA x58 series had bios issues so that was my main reason to go with an asus board and the fact that a EVGA board costed about 100-200 euros more.

As for crash free bios? You can save up to 8 OC profiles if thats what u meant, you can only use 1 OC profile at a time ofc. As for crash-free, any crash is a user error not the bios fault









-E version has 1 LAN port Premium has 2 Lan ports

NH-D14 fits on this board, not sure if it fits if u stuff extra fan on your northbridge but the northbridge is already cool enough havent heard/read about any issues with it so nor did I experience any issues.

in a nut-shell this board is a tank and can handle alot + it has great OC potential and is def. a near-future proof board which will last for quite some time.

As for -E or Premium, choice is up to you both are almost identical except for the amount of Lanports per board.

hope this helps


----------



## Md5623

Hi everyone,
I am new to this thread, and i found it to useful too, so instead of creating a new thread, i would like to add query here itself.

You can see my system Specifications below, i have developed a system purely for High computational purpose only, I have 2 graphic cards, one is C1060 for (CUDA) and other is NVS 295 for Display. I need some tips and help to overclock it 4.2GHz stable, which would run 24/7 with full load. currently the machine is running in full Load 24/7 and the max. temps i have seen is 65,63,59,59,63,64 (6cores) in Win XP. But currently have moved to Ubuntu 9.10 (64 bit), this is where usually i work, but the disadvantages are i am not able to find suitable Temp Monitors in Ubuntu 9.10, lm-sensors , did not work.

can you please guide me in Overclocking it to stable 4.2GHz, what are the neccessary coolers required? and etc

Thanks


----------



## Enphenate

Hey guys!
I just joined the club with my Asus P6X58D-E!
Finally i got my new system up and running today, been testing out some bios features etc.

Im currently running a i7 930 CPU with the Corsair H70 cooler and im testing out some features as well as overclocking it.

I went ahead and updated the bios to 3030 and used xmisery's 3.6Ghz template. I upped the vcore to 1.21 because it would create a BSOD at his stock settings.

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[172]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1379MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2758MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.21]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.20000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Md5623*


Hi everyone,
I am new to this thread, and i found it to useful too, so instead of creating a new thread, i would like to add query here itself.

You can see my system Specifications below, i have developed a system purely for High computational purpose only, I have 2 graphic cards, one is C1060 for (CUDA) and other is NVS 295 for Display. I need some tips and help to overclock it 4.2GHz stable, which would run 24/7 with full load. currently the machine is running in full Load 24/7 and the max. temps i have seen is 65,63,59,59,63,64 (6cores) in Win XP. But currently have moved to Ubuntu 9.10 (64 bit), this is where usually i work, but the disadvantages are i am not able to find suitable Temp Monitors in Ubuntu 9.10, lm-sensors , did not work.

can you please guide me in Overclocking it to stable 4.2GHz, what are the neccessary coolers required? and etc

Thanks


There's a load of cooling systems you can choose from. Theres Water cooling and Air cooling.

The best way to keep your CPU cool is water cooling, if budget is an issue you should probably go for the Corsair H50, if budget isnt an issue then its out of my league as I have limited to no info on good high-end water cooling systems.

As for Aircooling, you will need a high tower case with best airflow possible, Haf 932 and Antec 1200 are some of the best high towers avaible, also the new HAF 932 X is promising. As for the actual Air coolers the Noctua NH-D14 and the Venomous X with push-pull are two of the best( and most expensive) air coolers out there. If again budget is an issue the Scythe Mugen 2 with Push-pull is an excelent choice.

If you choose to go for water cooling you can probably go for more then 4.2 Ghz OC.

Note: The Noctua NH-D14, Venomous X push-pull and the Corsair H50 peform about the same on cooling, temperatures also depend on your room ambient temp.

As for overclocking the CPU itself, ask around for people who own one and have it overclocked. Im sure they will have more and better knowledge on how to OC the 980x.

Hope this helps









Ps. Just wondering, for what purposes do you need the high calculating power?


----------



## Md5623

Hi Lipadoza,
I am performing High Digital Signal Processing blocks, Just like prime95, which performs 2^n order FFT's to test the CPU stability, my algorithm Blocks involve several Higher Computational algorithms much are powerful than prime95 which i am trying to simulate in CPU. An higher Clock Speed and BUS speed, is what i am looking for, Overclocking the CPU is the best way i have found so far.

yes i have found Corsair H50 to be sufficient for 4.2GHz OC, i may finalize on this. About OC to 4.2GHz.

Thanks for answering the query Lipadoza, Do you suggest me to open a new thread, or wait for someone to answer ?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Md5623* 
Hi Lipadoza,
I am performing High Digital Signal Processing blocks, Just like prime95, which performs 2^n order FFT's to test the CPU stability, my algorithm Blocks involve several Higher Computational algorithms much are powerful than prime95 which i am trying to simulate in CPU. An higher Clock Speed and BUS speed, is what i am looking for, Overclocking the CPU is the best way i have found so far.

yes i have found Corsair H50 to be sufficient for 4.2GHz OC, i may finalize on this. About OC to 4.2GHz.

Thanks for answering the query Lipadoza, Do you suggest me to open a new thread, or wait for someone to answer ?

For as far as I know this is one of the best threads regarding this specific motherboard. All people here own a i7 and there are quite a few with Overclocked i7 980x.

So sticking around would be a good thing and im sure someone with a 980 will eventually peek at the thread and help you out. Because 980 owners here have the same motherboard they will be more capable of helping you with settings then other 980 owners.

As for opening a thread for this issue. You can always open a thread asking for help but the odds of people there coming to help you have a same motherboard as you are relatively small, but its always worth a try.

As for the H50, try looking up the guide that explains how to tweak the H50 to improve its peformance.

Anyways good luck with overclocking and your new rig o/


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Md5623* 
Hi Lipadoza,
I am performing High Digital Signal Processing blocks, Just like prime95, which performs 2^n order FFT's to test the CPU stability, my algorithm Blocks involve several Higher Computational algorithms much are powerful than prime95 which i am trying to simulate in CPU. An higher Clock Speed and BUS speed, is what i am looking for, Overclocking the CPU is the best way i have found so far.

yes i have found Corsair H50 to be sufficient for 4.2GHz OC, i may finalize on this. About OC to 4.2GHz.

Thanks for answering the query Lipadoza, Do you suggest me to open a new thread, or wait for someone to answer ?

there are couple ppl on the first page which i put 980x next to their name tag. if you want you can try message them.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enphenate* 
Hey guys!
I just joined the club with my Asus P6X58D-E!
Finally i got my new system up and running today, been testing out some bios features etc.

Im currently running a i7 930 CPU with the Corsair H70 cooler and im testing out some features as well as overclocking it.

I went ahead and updated the bios to 3030 and used xmisery's 3.6Ghz template. I upped the vcore to 1.21 because it would create a BSOD at his stock settings.


it may be possible the 930 requires more voltage than the 920.
btw, how is the h70, i was tempting to get a h50 since i want to put more ram into my pc.


----------



## Enphenate

So far so good, im still tweaking my bios settings and playing around with spots to see where the best fitment is.

The h70 is obviously larger than the H50 which creates a limited amount of placed to put it. I have the CM690 II advanced case and i cant put it on the top front exhaust fan because it gets in the way of the ram.

Im at 3.6ghz right now









For some reason my mobo is only detecting 4gb ram (corsair 6x2gb xms3 TR3X6G1600C9 G)
dram cas lat - 9
dram ras to cas - 9
dram ras pre -9
dram ras act - 24
ram voltage 1.64
the rest is all auto


----------



## Gorn

I'm trying to decide whether to get 6 sticks of 2 GB RAM, such as the Corsair Dominator CMD12GX3M6A1600C8, or get 3 sticks of 4 GB RAM such as the Corsair Dominator CMP12GX3M3A1600C9.

My principle concern is that I don't run into that awful problem where the board doesn't recognize the RAM. But I'm also not sure that the 4 GB sticks are compatible with the motherboard and would love to hear from someone who tried this.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gorn* 
I'm trying to decide whether to get 6 sticks of 2 GB RAM, such as the Corsair Dominator CMD12GX3M6A1600C8, or get 3 sticks of 4 GB RAM such as the Corsair Dominator CMP12GX3M3A1600C9.

My principle concern is that I don't run into that awful problem where the board doesn't recognize the RAM. But I'm also not sure that the 4 GB sticks are compatible with the motherboard and would love to hear from someone who tried this.

Any thoughts on this?

i don't see any reason why the 4gb won't work.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enphenate* 
So far so good, im still tweaking my bios settings and playing around with spots to see where the best fitment is.

The h70 is obviously larger than the H50 which creates a limited amount of placed to put it. I have the CM690 II advanced case and i cant put it on the top front exhaust fan because it gets in the way of the ram.

Im at 3.6ghz right now









For some reason my mobo is only detecting 4gb ram (corsair 6x2gb xms3 TR3X6G1600C9 G)
dram cas lat - 9
dram ras to cas - 9
dram ras pre -9
dram ras act - 24
ram voltage 1.64
the rest is all auto

Figuring out your own settings is a good thing and a good learning process but the guideline settings are already here on this forum. So I'm just wondering why you would want to re-invent te wheel? Obv. Cooling doesnt really have alot to do with settings except the heat production but never the less I think people with Xmisery settings would love to see your temps and compare it to theirs to see how powerfull the new H70 is








As for Your ram not being detected try returning the settings to stock, or re-plugging the ram.

Anyways Good luck


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
Figuring out your own settings is a good thing and a good learning process but the guideline settings are already here on this forum. So I'm just wondering why you would want to re-invent te wheel? Obv. Cooling doesnt really have alot to do with settings except the heat production but never the less I think people with Xmisery settings would love to see your temps and compare it to theirs to see how powerfull the new H70 is








As for Your ram not being detected try returning the settings to stock, or re-plugging the ram.

Anyways Good luck

Not sure what you mean by re-inventing the wheel







I just finished building this pc and now im just fine tuning the bios etc according to some guides and figuring out my optimal settings.

The ram is being weird, sometimes it will show as 6 sometimes only as 4, i switched the sticks around in different slots and such but it doesnt seem to stay constant


----------



## bingham67

Hello my first post here could someone help me please i think my only solution is fan controller but need tempoary fix for now.

Im running the E board with i7 930 and Corsair H50 im running an akasa viper apache fan with it but i got Q-Fan disabled in bios so its running full at 1900rpm (to loud) Is there anyway i can lower the rpm either in bios or with speedfan if so what settings do i need to enable in bios for speedfan to function. ?

Edit: For your info Viper fan in CPU header


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enphenate* 
Not sure what you mean by re-inventing the wheel







I just finished building this pc and now im just fine tuning the bios etc according to some guides and figuring out my optimal settings.

The ram is being weird, sometimes it will show as 6 sometimes only as 4, i switched the sticks around in different slots and such but it doesnt seem to stay constant









Look for Xmisery on this forum, 1st thread 1st post contains settings for 3.6,3.8,4.0,4.2 Ghz OC for both 920 and 930 and all succesfully tested by many on this thread. So basicly you can take over those settings and finetune it to your cpu. thats what i meant with re-inveting the wheel as the settings for this mobo+920/930 are already out there









As for ram, have you tweaked it back to Stock settings yet?
Also XMS profile sometimes causes some problems if the ram isnt properly clocked and XMS is disabled perhaps that is the issue otherwise I really wouldnt know :f


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bingham67* 
Hello my first post here could someone help me please i think my only solution is fan controller but need tempoary fix for now.

Im running the E board with i7 930 and Corsair H50 im running an akasa viper apache fan with it but i got Q-Fan disabled in bios so its running full at 1900rpm (to loud) Is there anyway i can lower the rpm either in bios or with speedfan if so what settings do i need to enable in bios for speedfan to function. ?

Edit: For your info Viper fan in CPU header

The should be profiles in your BIOS for RPM speeds but that is only avaible if your Fans are controlable, currently cant thing of the name they made up for that specific type of fan. Never the less if your Fans arent equiped with RPM control in the first place then your only option is to purchase a fan controller.
PWN technology I believe it was.

Anyways hope this helps


----------



## bingham67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
The should be profiles in your BIOS for RPM speeds but that is only avaible if your Fans are controlable, currently cant thing of the name they made up for that specific type of fan. Never the less if your Fans arent equiped with RPM control in the first place then your only option is to purchase a fan controller.
PWN technology I believe it was.

Anyways hope this helps









I see thanks for help well playing around i enabled Q fan and was four profiles standard, silent, and turbo and also manual i looked in manual but nothing about rpm. So then i tried turbo mode which lowered akasa viper fan on cpu fan header to 1300 but if do anything intensive in windows it will speed up to 1600.

At moment for me its much more acceptable then to how loud was before i would like to get fan controller any ideas on nice one please my case is Lancool k62. ?


----------



## Gorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
i don't see any reason why the 4gb won't work.

Thanks, kckyle! Say, would you have any idea which would be faster between the 6x2 GB Corsair Dominator CMD12GX3M6A1600C8, and the 3x4 GB Corsair Dominator CMP12GX3M3A1600C9? I know the 6x2 is 1600 and 8-8-8-24, and the 3x4 is 1600 and 9-9-9-24. So that says to me that the 6x2 sticks would be faster, but I'm not sure what kind of speedup one gets from not having 12 GB of RAM stretched out over 6 whole sticks, and whether having it on 3 sticks would provide some sort of speed benefit. Sorry if this is a dumb question - I have no way near as much experience as you guys!


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bingham67* 
I see thanks for help well playing around i enabled Q fan and was four profiles standard, silent, and turbo and also manual i looked in manual but nothing about rpm. So then i tried turbo mode which lowered akasa viper fan on cpu fan header to 1300 but if do anything intensive in windows it will speed up to 1600.

At moment for me its much more acceptable then to how loud was before i would like to get fan controller any ideas on nice one please my case is Lancool k62. ?

There's alot of fancontrollers to choose from.
There are controllers that fit in your 5'25 bay but there are also controllers with a wired remote attached. Also the amount of controller buttons/inputs variate. For example if you have 4 of those fans you can choose to buy a fancontroller with 1 controll and hook them all up to it trough an adapter so you can control the fanspeed of all of them with 1 controller. or you can buy a controller with 4 inputs/controls and adjust them each manually.

So its hard to recommend one as it is more of a personal choice.
Also the prices variate ofc. but the more expensive can come with digital screens which will show you the RPM en perhaps even temperatures. while the less expensive ones will just be a plain controller.

So you just need to figure out howmany fans you want to control with howmany controlers and wether you want it mounted in a bay or simply have a plain wired control lying around.

So I hope this helps









Here are some examples
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...e%20Q%203.5%22 - Cheap one simple controllers

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Fan%20Mate%202 - Single wired controller

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...l%20Touch-2000 - expensive touch screen fan controller


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasterEEL* 
... I am overclocking @ 3.80GHz and temps are ambient 28C, CPU Core1 41C idle / 75C(max) load. Cooling is nice and quiet for those temps although the delta between the cores is 70C-75C under load (Core1 is the highest). Using xmisery's settings for 3.8GHz as a base I had to boost CPU Voltage and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage slightly:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8440597

CPU Voltage..............................[1.20000]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage...............[1.22500]

...

System running well for a couple of weeks now 100% stable in normal use and survived 6 hours Prime95 20x IntelBurnTest VeryHigh/8Threads, which is good enough for me.

I managed to get it up to 4Ghz (and 4.2Ghz) stable but needed a fair bit more voltage so I have decided to stick with 3.8GHz.

I'm quite keen to maximise efficiency and would like to enable EIST & C1E. I'm assuming there is no point enabling them unless I get efficiency from the lower voltage when the CPU is clocked down.

However will enabling them force the default Vcore 1.25 to kick in which is higher than I currently run it at @ 1.20000 for 3.8GHz? If so do I then use Vcore offset to reduce from 1.25 to 1.20?

With EIST & C1E enabled can I get my system to continue to run @ Vcore 1.2000 for 3.8GHz? What will EIST & C1E drop my idle CPU to and how do I stop Vcore dropping to low? What will EIST & C1E change Vcore to? Does QPI voltage get affected?

I'm not really sure how these work together.

cheers


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasterEEL* 
System running well for a couple of weeks now 100% stable in normal use and survived 6 hours Prime95 20x IntelBurnTest VeryHigh/8Threads, which is good enough for me.

I managed to get it up to 4Ghz (and 4.2Ghz) stable but needed a fair bit more voltage so I have decided to stick with 3.8GHz.

I'm quite keen to maximise efficiency and would like to enable EIST & C1E. I'm assuming there is no point enabling them unless I get efficiency from the lower voltage when the CPU is clocked down.

However will enabling them force the default Vcore 1.25 to kick in which is higher than I currently run it at @ 1.20000 for 3.8GHz? If so do I then use Vcore offset to reduce from 1.25 to 1.20?

With EIST & C1E enabled can I get my system to continue to run @ Vcore 1.2000 for 3.8GHz? What will EIST & C1E drop my idle CPU to and how do I stop Vcore dropping to low? What will EIST & C1E change Vcore to? Does QPI voltage get affected?

I'm not really sure how these work together.

cheers

For some reason by themselves the power savings options do not work to scale the voltage. They will just scale the multiplier. To get the scaled voltage you must enable Offset voltage control in bios. For me this works perfectly and during average daily use enjoy lower temps, while enjoying the performance of my 3.8 overclock. As the multiplier scales up and down depending on load so does the cpu voltage.

With the Offset voltage you are adjusting from stock voltage. To get a lower than stock load voltage just let vdrop & vdroop do it for you by running LLC in auto or disabled whichever works best. I went with disabled completely which gives me a vdroop of around .08v

Here is a post with my 3.8 settings that I made earlier on the subject.
http://www.overclock.net/10027204-post2684.html

hopefully that all made sense, haven't had my coffee yet this morning


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
For some reason by themselves the power savings options do not work to scale the voltage. They will just scale the multiplier. To get the scaled voltage you must enable Offset voltage control in bios. For me this works perfectly and during average daily use enjoy lower temps, while enjoying the performance of my 3.8 overclock. As the multiplier scales up and down depending on load so does the cpu voltage.

With the Offset voltage you are adjusting from stock voltage. To get a lower than stock load voltage just let vdrop & vdroop do it for you by running LLC in auto or disabled whichever works best. I went with disabled completely which gives me a vdroop of around .08v

Here is a post with my 3.8 settings that I made earlier on the subject.
http://www.overclock.net/10027204-post2684.html

hopefully that all made sense, haven't had my coffee yet this morning









I just read through your earlier post thanks. Probably still not understanding this.

With CPU Voltage Control set to [Offset] and CPU Voltage set to [.075] and LLC disabled what is the resulting Vcore under load? I am assuming because I can no longer manually set CPU Voltage to 1.2000, it will be the default of 1.25 + offset .075 - LLC .08

Therefore I will be trading 1.2000 (manual) for something higher under load i.e. 1.245 and something lower when idle? Is it possible to get 1.2000 as a starting point under load with EIST & C1E enabled?

Also is QDI voltage affected?

Thanks.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasterEEL* 
With CPU Voltage Control set to [Offset] and CPU Voltage set to [.075] and LLC disabled what is the resulting Vcore under load? I am assuming because I can no longer manually set CPU Voltage to 1.2000, it will be the default of 1.25 + offset .075 - LLC .08

This is correct under 100% load. And is just slightly higher than what my load volts would be with a standard overclock. Though not by much. Your chip takes less volts than mine so adjust that [.075] as well as the QPI/Dram Core Voltage to suit your hardware. Just guessing you might find you end up around .035 -.040. [Edit] to add here that my Vdroop of .08 might not be the same as yours. All chips are different.

I found that QPI/Dram Core Voltage (uncore) was not effected.

Here is the catch. At idle both the multiplier and the volts drop. So I end up idling around .98v when it drops the multiplier to 12. Though just moving the mouse the multiplier will jump to 14-16 and around 1.03v. The multiplier and volts scale very quickly with what you are doing. You get the temp advantage of an underclock/undervolt when your not doing much and the performance of an overclock as soon as you need it.

Then you can get cool validations that make people scratch their heads like this: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1287134 and yes that is stable. As well as a significant average temp drop.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

On a different subject

Ok I'm just going to throw this out for thread members consideration. For my 24/7 clocks I've been running ever popular 181 X 21 with Memory Frequency at 1451MHz. Now I realize it is popular opinion that there should be little difference between 1451MHz and 1600MHz and that it is a better idea to just tighten up the timings.

Well so ya, had an overclock that I was very happy with. Then I went to tighten up my timings and didn't have much luck. Figured I was just doing it all wrong so I did some reading on i7 memory trying to figure out what I was doing wrong. In the end my timings just suck and don't want to tighten up much at all. So hmm. Left it alone for awhile.

Then I got to thinking about while I was doing that reading I ran into quite a few things that seemed to contradict popular opinion. I kept reading little snippets here and there about how with the IMC of the i7's timing doesn't matter much and how the i7 preferred more frequency.

Well I don't know what to think of all these contradictions so I decided to try it out myself. So I set myself an overclock of 200 X 19 with the DRAM Frequency at 1603MHz and UCLK X2 and went to work getting it stable. Took some doing because my chip doesn't seem to like 19 near as well as 21 but we finally got it stable although I might have gotten a little impatient and left myself a little more headroom than needed.

OK just my opinion here between the two. I'm very surprised at the difference 150MHz can make. I hope to spring for some benchmarking software that way I can quantify what I'm seeing in hard numbers. Initially I figured it just felt snappier in the desktop. Didn't figure that would carry over into games or programs. Well it did.

Now I can't stop thinking about a new cooler (well that's been going on for awhile) and some new 2000MHz sticks of RAM. 200 X 21 w/ 2000MHz Dram Frequency is just sounding awful good right now.

So I'm just saying try it for yourself. You might find you like it.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorn*


Thanks, kckyle! Say, would you have any idea which would be faster between the 6x2 GB Corsair Dominator CMD12GX3M6A1600C8, and the 3x4 GB Corsair Dominator CMP12GX3M3A1600C9? I know the 6x2 is 1600 and 8-8-8-24, and the 3x4 is 1600 and 9-9-9-24. So that says to me that the 6x2 sticks would be faster, but I'm not sure what kind of speedup one gets from not having 12 GB of RAM stretched out over 6 whole sticks, and whether having it on 3 sticks would provide some sort of speed benefit. Sorry if this is a dumb question - I have no way near as much experience as you guys!










I can only speak on the 6x2GB Corsair Dominator C8's (CMD12GX3M6A1600C8), as that is the exact set I purchased and am running on my sig rig. This set is amazing and I've not had one single problem with them at all!









The other set is supposedly really good too. I can't speak on this one, but, I did find a German review on them here.

To summarize the review:
Corsair Kit CMP12GX3M3A1600C9 
- 1333 MHz 1333 MHz 1.5 V 7-6-6-18 7-6-6-18 
- 1600 MHz 1600 MHz 1.5 V 1.5 V 9-8-8-18 9-8-8-18 
- 1600 MHz 1600 MHz 1.65 V 1.65 V 8-7-7-18 8-7-7-18 
- 1866 MHz 1866 MHz 1.65 V 1.65 V 9-8-8-21 9-8-8-21 
- 2000 MHz 2000 MHz 1.65 V 1.65 V - Not possible - 
- Maximal Maximum value 1.75 V 1.75 V 1925 MHz 1925 MHz 
mit 10-10-10-24 with 10-10-10-24 (Not safe at this voltage for long periods of time)

Apart from the initial higher cost for these modules (~$100 USD), this is what they had to say:

"The new 12-GB kits but bring some benefits: Tighter timings compared to the operation of the system with six modules, one possibility for expansion to 24 GB and lower power consumption compared to six modules must be mentioned here."


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bingham67* 
I see thanks for help well playing around i enabled Q fan and was four profiles standard, silent, and turbo and also manual i looked in manual but nothing about rpm. So then i tried turbo mode which lowered akasa viper fan on cpu fan header to 1300 but if do anything intensive in windows it will speed up to 1600.

At moment for me its much more acceptable then to how loud was before i would like to get fan controller any ideas on nice one please my case is Lancool k62. ?

One of the best fan controllers on the market right now is the Lamptron FC5v2 (note: the previous v1 had issues, so make sure it says v2) or their FC6 model would also be a great choice.

Also, if I may mention a different type of fan for you to use on the H50. You should consider the Gentle Typhoon AP-15's (double ball-bearing 1850rpm fans). They are the best fans to place on the radiator's due to their good static pressure, without being loud at all. Very quiet for the performance they produce.


----------



## Faraz

I had a 4GHz stable (20 runs on IBT) going for a month or so and everything was just fine (gaming, video editing, etc). Just the other day, I turned on the computer and the screen just stayed blank. I rebooted and it said something like "Overclock Failed."

Anybody know why that would just happen after weeks of running fine on those settings?

*Edit*: Unfortunately, I didn't have my OC settings saved.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorn*


Thanks, kckyle! Say, would you have any idea which would be faster between the 6x2 GB Corsair Dominator CMD12GX3M6A1600C8, and the 3x4 GB Corsair Dominator CMP12GX3M3A1600C9? I know the 6x2 is 1600 and 8-8-8-24, and the 3x4 is 1600 and 9-9-9-24. So that says to me that the 6x2 sticks would be faster, but I'm not sure what kind of speedup one gets from not having 12 GB of RAM stretched out over 6 whole sticks, and whether having it on 3 sticks would provide some sort of speed benefit. Sorry if this is a dumb question - I have no way near as much experience as you guys!










you don't have to worry about that as much since you can always tighten it down when overclocking. as xmisery stated corsair rams are amazing and reliable so if you planning on getting 24gb in the near future or do alot of adobe photoshop or premiere i would suggest getting the 3x4 kit. otherwise the 3x2 kit is more than enough.


----------



## Bamanen

I have just overclocked my CPU to 4.0....i am using Noctua D14 and my temps are around 68-75c w/ full load in prime 94, idle temps are around 36-40c atm. Is this stable enough and a good temp. Just wanting to make sure my overclock is a success. Thx , also im using i7 930.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bamanen*


I have just overclocked my CPU to 4.0....i am using Noctua D14 and my temps are around 68-75c w/ full load in prime 94, idle temps are around 36-40c atm. Is this stable enough and a good temp. Just wanting to make sure my overclock is a success. Thx , also im using i7 930.


Use prime 95 instead, nah jk.

Good temps and if it remains stable gj


----------



## Enphenate

I bumped my new i7 930 up to 3.8 today, ran prime 95 for 30 minutes and after about 10 minutes core 6 crashed so i upped to vcore to around 1.19. I will test and see how prime responds to that.

Also i cant seem to get my corsair ram to detect 6gb (known issue for many). The model is TR3X6G1600C9 G.

Heres a pic of CPUz









Anyone have any idea whats going on here? it seems like the tr3x6g16009 models seem to be plagued with this problem (or maybe its just x58 boards)








I will run memtest once i get my burner software installed for the boot cd.


----------



## Bamanen

If i run prime 95 blend test all night. That will be enough to determine stability correct? Thx for all the info on this thread


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bamanen*


If i run prime 95 blend test all night. That will be enough to determine stability correct? Thx for all the info on this thread


"Theoreticly" correct, absolute certainty cannot be guaranteed but it rarely rarely occurs that a system becomes unstable after longterm testing. So you should be ok.

8-12 hours prime 95 and about 20 "very high" intel burn tests should be enough.

Absolute overkill certainty would be 24h prime 95 and 100 "max" intel burn tests

But id stick with the 1st option


----------



## Bamanen

K, thx alot, this is my first overclock on new system and I am kind of freaking out. My temps are all around 68-75 like i said with full load on blend tests. I don't plan on pushing my system any more. Just wanting to make sure its completely stable. Then use the overvolt tool for my xfx and take gfx card to 900 and my comp is exactly where I want it. Thx again)


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bamanen* 
K, thx alot, this is my first overclock on new system and I am kind of freaking out. My temps are all around 68-75 like i said with full load on blend tests. I don't plan on pushing my system any more. Just wanting to make sure its completely stable. Then use the overvolt tool for my xfx and take gfx card to 900 and my comp is exactly where I want it. Thx again)

I assume you took over Xmisery's settings? 1st page 1st post. They work out for just about everyone who uses them and they offer great stability and temperatures ofc you can tweak it and as described if Bsod's occur bump vcore but it rarely happens so for absolute certainty try those out. as for temps depending on Cooling but 68-75 are the temps for a 4ghz OC with normal to warm ambient temps bt ye GL with the overclock hope you'll get it stable soon. as for freaking out, dont worry you wont start frying your chip till you bump it beyond 1.5-1.7 vcore and if it wont go over 95-100 degrees you wont burn it either besides it has a safety protocol to auto-reboot and reset settings if you mess up so its all safe theoreticly


----------



## Bamanen

Yes i owe my OC to Misery. Also during these tests do i need to look for anything other then the high temp at load, or should i be watching for more. Misery settings worked perfect, I havent had to change a thing.


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
This is correct under 100% load. And is just slightly higher than what my load volts would be with a standard overclock. Though not by much. Your chip takes less volts than mine so adjust that [.075] as well as the QPI/Dram Core Voltage to suit your hardware. Just guessing you might find you end up around .035 -.040. [Edit] to add here that my Vdroop of .08 might not be the same as yours. All chips are different.

I found that QPI/Dram Core Voltage (uncore) was not effected.

Here is the catch. At idle both the multiplier and the volts drop. So I end up idling around .98v when it drops the multiplier to 12. Though just moving the mouse the multiplier will jump to 14-16 and around 1.03v. The multiplier and volts scale very quickly with what you are doing. You get the temp advantage of an underclock/undervolt when your not doing much and the performance of an overclock as soon as you need it.

Then you can get cool validations that make people scratch their heads like this: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1287134 and yes that is stable. As well as a significant average temp drop.

Good, I'm gradually getting there I think.

So the offset is really to ensure I get more voltage compared to whatever EIST & C1E default would be at any given multiplier. As I can do 3.8GHz @ 1.20000 manual I could go with an offset of 0. I assume the reason I wouldn't want to do this is the voltage would be too low when the multiplier dropped to say 12.

What I need to find is the lowest offset number that leaves the system stable as the voltage is scaled to suit the multiplier. I can't do any benchmarking at a multiplier of 12 as it would immediately jump. So all I do is drop the offset number until the system becomes unstable for normal use and then increase it to make it stable.

One benefit of EIST & C1E is to help keep the CPU coolerer when idle and I need to gauge the impact with my watercooling i.e if it only drops a couple of degrees it might not be worth it. I can also save power usage when idle but will use more power under load, I suppose savings depend on how quickly the CPU multiplier/voltage scale for my usage.

Thanks....


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bamanen* 
Yes i owe my OC to Misery. Also during these tests do i need to look for anything other then the high temp at load, or should i be watching for more. Misery settings worked perfect, I havent had to change a thing.

You just need it to be stable and not too hot for a specific OC thats about all


----------



## Bamanen

Ran prime 95 all night, all temps were around 68-70 when i woke up. But core 0 spiked to 77 sometime during the night. Is this ok? or should i adjust something a little bit. All the rest of the temps were 70 at the high. I am currently running burn test on very high for 20 passes to make sure im stable.


----------



## Bamanen

Also, i havent adjusted any system fans or cpu fans etc. Everything is stock. When u say stable do u mean the numbers shouldnt be fluctuating alot, or just at a decent temp?


----------



## Jimi

sigrig


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasterEEL* 
Good, I'm gradually getting there I think.

So the offset is really to ensure I get more voltage compared to whatever EIST & C1E default would be at any given multiplier. As I can do 3.8GHz @ 1.20000 manual I could go with an offset of 0. I assume the reason I wouldn't want to do this is the voltage would be too low when the multiplier dropped to say 12.

What I need to find is the lowest offset number that leaves the system stable as the voltage is scaled to suit the multiplier. I can't do any benchmarking at a multiplier of 12 as it would immediately jump. So all I do is drop the offset number until the system becomes unstable for normal use and then increase it to make it stable.

One benefit of EIST & C1E is to help keep the CPU coolerer when idle and I need to gauge the impact with my watercooling i.e if it only drops a couple of degrees it might not be worth it. I can also save power usage when idle but will use more power under load, I suppose savings depend on how quickly the CPU multiplier/voltage scale for my usage.

Thanks....

Well the Offset Voltage Control itself is just a voltage control option. On quite a few older motherboards this was the only way to adjust voltage. Stock voltage was static, then you added voltage to it stabilizing your overclock. It was my understanding it was just added to these boards as a nice additional option for those who were used to overclocking in this manner. How or why the handiest of the power saving options ended up linked to it, I do not know.

If you went with an offset of 0 then that would be a voltage setting of 1.25. But then you would have to account for Vdroop which on my system is .08 at load. So that would be 1.17 at load for me and much lower than what I would need to be stable at 3.8GHz.

As far as stability testing; I have found it to be no different than normal. Stability tested 100% load using IBT, Prime 95 and OCCT. I find my lowest stable voltage then just bump it a hair for a little headroom. Once stable at load it has scaled threw all the multipliers without a hiccup for me. I suspect that the reason I ended up with slightly higher voltage than normal, and I'm talking very slightly .00x, was the difference it takes to get it remain stable while scaling up to full load and the transitions between tests in IBT.

With a water setup I'm not sure how big of a benefit you will see. For me at idle I was seeing 6C-7C drop, which to me is a huge drop without any sort of hardware mods. At full load any drop in temps were probably within margin of error range, though I was seeing 1C-2C drop.

Just to note the obvious that this will work with other clock setting. BlackDragon24 has been running a similar overclock @4.2 for quite some time. http://www.overclock.net/10049758-post2700.html


----------



## Bamanen

Just ran 20 very high passes of intel burn test. Highest temp i got is 73c, and every pass was a success. With these temps for intel and the other temps from prime a couple posts ago. Is my computer stable enough to leave it here and GAME like a mofo!?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bamanen* 
Just ran 20 very high passes of intel burn test. Highest temp i got is 73c, and every pass was a success. With these temps for intel and the other temps from prime a couple posts ago. Is my computer stable enough to leave it here and GAME like a mofo!?









Haven't been following but from the last couple post it looks good. Go game like a mofo.







Go do the BFBC2 stability test


----------



## BBG

misery your 4.2 ghz with HT settings for 930 worked perfectly for me. ran 2 hours of prime and passed 20 passes of linx. I'll definitley run prime overnight and more passes of linx but everything looks good. no crashes or bsod. 45 degrees idle with dh-14 and 85 degrees full load with prime. I was hopeful with trying to get temps under 80 but everything seems great.


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
I had a 4GHz stable (20 runs on IBT) going for a month or so and everything was just fine (gaming, video editing, etc). Just the other day, I turned on the computer and the screen just stayed blank. I rebooted and it said something like "Overclock Failed."

Anybody know why that would just happen after weeks of running fine on those settings?

*Edit*: Unfortunately, I didn't have my OC settings saved.

I've had the same thing happen to me before. Did your MEMOK light stay red when the screen was blank? If so, I think it's a memory issue. I upped my DRAM Bus Voltage to 1.66v and it's started up everytime since then (a little over a week), so we'll see if that sticks. 1.66v is above the so called "safe" level of 1.65v, but the XMP settings for my ram sticks were set to 1.66v also, so I think it's fine.

By the way, I only seemed to have the issue during a cold boot (usually trying to boot it up after several hours of being off). Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
I've had the same thing happen to me before. Did your MEMOK light stay red when the screen was blank? If so, I think it's a memory issue. I upped my DRAM Bus Voltage to 1.66v and it's started up everytime since then (a little over a week), so we'll see if that sticks. 1.66v is above the so called "safe" level of 1.65v, but the XMP settings for my ram sticks were set to 1.66v also, so I think it's fine.

By the way, I only seemed to have the issue during a cold boot (usually trying to boot it up after several hours of being off). Let me know if this helps.

Yup, that's _exactly_ what happened to me. The MEMOK light was on until I reboot it with stock settings. And yes, my XMP settings are for 1.66, but I had brought the voltage down a little (1.64 I think). I bet that's the issue. Thanks for pointing that out.

And mine happened on a cold boot too. I'm going to up my RAM voltage too and redo the OC. Thanks again.


----------



## Bandeezee

@faraz1729:
Just to let you know, I'm using Corsair 3x2GB CMX6GX3M3C1600C7 ram with timings of 7-8-7-24. Good luck and I hope that fixes it.


----------



## kzinti1

Has anyone here read this article? http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...x16_vs_x16x8/1
Yes I'm posting this in the correct thread.
I installed 2 of the Galaxy GTX470's in Sli as per the ASUS P6X58D-Premium manual. The temp. of the upper gpu immediately went to 80C. while the lower card was at the usual single card temp. of about 36C. This was at stock settings, everything monitored by GPU-Z.
I really didn't want to but I then ran Fallout 3 to see what it looked like in Sli. It sucked. It looked as if the image was constantly shifting between the 2 cards giving an almost stroboscopic effect to the images that almost immediately gave me a headache. I noted the FPS at 81. The same as as the single card solution. I then closed the game and noted the temps. as being 90C for the top card and 52C for the lower. I then shut down everything, waited a few minutes for everything to cool down and removed the 2nd card. Back to the game and everything was back to normal again.
I hooked everything up as per the ASUS manual, cards in the 1 & 2 PCI-E slots, gold fingers connected, configured the nVidia panel to Sli., set the BIOS PCI-E to auto, set the fans to run at 70% and this is what Sli is supposed to look like? At gpu melting temps.? If so then this certainly ain't for me!
Then I happened upon the article I mentioned above. It sounds like a perfect solution for the temp. problem, but what about the awful images I was getting? Have I missed something in setting up Sli.? I ran the newest card alone and it works just like the 1st card so it apparently has nothing wrong with it.
Watercooling isn't an option on these non-reference cards. No biggie there (except I'll Never buy non-reference cards again!) as I'm going to put these cards in the #1 16x slot and the #3 8x slot. I'm just waiting for the Corsair H70 to arrive later today to reconfigure these cards and also put my whole set-up in my new HAF-X case I was saving for a new build. I have a new MountainMods UFO case on the way for the new Rampage 3 build. CPU and Radeon HD5850 watercooled and a new i7 930 I found rather cheaply as an O.E.M.
Any suggestions for getting a decent image from my Sli. configuration on this Premium build (as in my sig.) would be thoroughly appreciated.
TIA
k1


----------



## phillydee

(back from my RAM RMA crypt...!) I'm wondering if, according to corsair, my CORSAIR XMS3 12GB needs up to 1.6v... xmisery's settings are set to 1.64v (DRAM bus voltage is the voltage supplying the RAM with volts, right?... total n00b question...







) Anyway, I've got it set at auto right now--running the 3.8ghz OC settings with adjusted vcore. The big question for the gurus here is,

*should I manually set my DRAM bus voltage to 1.6?*

Again, I have it set to auto because setting it to 1.64 last time may have toasted one of the sticks in my kit.

Thanks, guys for any answer y'all may have.


----------



## Enphenate

i would set it to what it says on the corsair website/box!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phillydee* 
(back from my RAM RMA crypt...!) I'm wondering if, according to corsair, my CORSAIR XMS3 12GB needs up to 1.6v... xmisery's settings are set to 1.64v (DRAM bus voltage is the voltage supplying the RAM with volts, right?... total n00b question...







) Anyway, I've got it set at auto right now--running the 3.8ghz OC settings with adjusted vcore. The big question for the gurus here is,

*should I manually set my DRAM bus voltage to 1.6?*

Again, I have it set to auto because setting it to 1.64 last time may have toasted one of the sticks in my kit.

Thanks, guys for any answer y'all may have.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enphenate* 
i would set it to what it says on the corsair website/box!

OK you should set it too its rated voltage.

BUT considering that it looks like the difference in Corsair XMS3 CAS 9 and the CAS 7 is one is 1.6v and the other 1.65 makes me say hmmm. That and shouldn't Corsair sticks be able to take .04v worth of overclock anyway. I can see overclocking 6 sticks getting sketchy though.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Has anyone here read this article? http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...x16_vs_x16x8/1
Yes I'm posting this in the correct thread.
I installed 2 of the Galaxy GTX470's in Sli as per the ASUS P6X58D-Premium manual. The temp. of the upper gpu immediately went to 80C. while the lower card was at the usual single card temp. of about 36C. This was at stock settings, everything monitored by GPU-Z.
I really didn't want to but I then ran Fallout 3 to see what it looked like in Sli. It sucked. It looked as if the image was constantly shifting between the 2 cards giving an almost stroboscopic effect to the images that almost immediately gave me a headache. I noted the FPS at 81. The same as as the single card solution. I then closed the game and noted the temps. as being 90C for the top card and 52C for the lower. I then shut down everything, waited a few minutes for everything to cool down and removed the 2nd card. Back to the game and everything was back to normal again.
I hooked everything up as per the ASUS manual, cards in the 1 & 2 PCI-E slots, gold fingers connected, configured the nVidia panel to Sli., set the BIOS PCI-E to auto, set the fans to run at 70% and this is what Sli is supposed to look like? At gpu melting temps.? If so then this certainly ain't for me!
Then I happened upon the article I mentioned above. It sounds like a perfect solution for the temp. problem, but what about the awful images I was getting? Have I missed something in setting up Sli.? I ran the newest card alone and it works just like the 1st card so it apparently has nothing wrong with it.
Watercooling isn't an option on these non-reference cards. No biggie there (except I'll Never buy non-reference cards again!) as I'm going to put these cards in the #1 16x slot and the #3 8x slot. I'm just waiting for the Corsair H70 to arrive later today to reconfigure these cards and also put my whole set-up in my new HAF-X case I was saving for a new build. I have a new MountainMods UFO case on the way for the new Rampage 3 build. CPU and Radeon HD5850 watercooled and a new i7 930 I found rather cheaply as an O.E.M.
Any suggestions for getting a decent image from my Sli. configuration on this Premium build (as in my sig.) would be thoroughly appreciated.
TIA
k1


it sounds like the 470 are not scaling properly, and it might be the high temp thats causing it? try it in the 1 and 3rd slot formation and see how that goes.


----------



## phillydee

I'm booting up and it's showing 8GBs again, until I either restart it. It's doing the same thing I posted here:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post10250991

Maybe the XMS3s aren't soo good in OC setups?... or having 6 sticks makes it tougher on the board? I'm confused!

I'll be updating the bios today to see if that'll solve this mystery. Thanks guys...


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillydee*


I'm booting up and it's showing 8GBs again, until I either restart it. It's doing the same thing I posted here:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post10250991

Maybe the XMS3s aren't soo good in OC setups?... or having 6 sticks makes it tougher on the board? I'm confused!

I'll be updating the bios today to see if that'll solve this mystery. Thanks guys...


You most likely will need to manually set the timings AND voltages manually.

QPI/DRAM voltage AND RAM voltage may need to be upped a little.

You may also need to mess with the DRAM reference voltages.

FYI, I have a Super Talent DDR3-2000 6GB kit. When running my 920 @ 4.3Ghz (21x200), the QPI/DRAM voltage needs to be at least 1.625 and the RAM voltage is at 1.74 (stock voltage is 1.65)

The reference voltages are all set to .450. At the stock setting of .500 the system is completely unstable.

Also, I have noticed that when settings the RAM timings to AUTO and/or using the X.M.P profile my system will not even POST.

I have also noticed that there are one or two settings that NEVER read in the BIOS what you actually set them to in the BIOS.

Also, when using Auto settings for the RAM timings, the sub-timings jump around quite a bit. You can go into the BIOS, look at the sub timings. Go out, turn off the computer. Turn it back on, go back into the BIOS, and the sub-timings will be different.

Also, on the last setting in the first group, it always auto sets it to 0 if it is set to auto. The minimum manual setting is 4..... Again, my system will not even boot all the way into Windows with it set to auto.


----------



## cyclone3d

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...abertooth_X58/

I've already looked at the BIOS in AMIBCP, and it looks very similiar to the 
p6x58d and -E BIOS.

The only thing I immediately noticed is that the overcurrent protection setting is in there.

Does anybody with the right equipment (BIOS chip flasher) want to test it out to see if a cross-flash will work?

I would try it myself, but I don't want to brick my board.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillydee*


I'm booting up and it's showing 8GBs again, until I either restart it. It's doing the same thing I posted here:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post10250991

Maybe the XMS3s aren't soo good in OC setups?... or having 6 sticks makes it tougher on the board? I'm confused!

I'll be updating the bios today to see if that'll solve this mystery. Thanks guys...


Between the new RAM not working and your earlier posts http://www.overclock.net/10259703-post2914.html I'm really thinking it is the DRAM slot itself that is the problem. Either something else on the board is causing it to bend, the slot in and of itself is warped or the contacts within are bad. IDK

You didn't happen to end up with any extra standoffs when you installed the board did you ?


----------



## Strandli

I just bought this board and I'm having some problems. I have 6x2gb 1600mhz DIMMs and a i7-930 CPU, and it is having some major stability issues, even though I haven't tweaked the BIOS.

I'm not after overclocking my components, just want them to run at stock speed (at least the CPU). But now it is having problems with random rebooting. I can boot the machine, use Opera and stuff, but it randomly reboots. There is no errors, overheating or bluescreens, the screen just goes black and reboots. It is doing this even if I'm only booting with 1 DIMM. Anyone had similar issues? Or possibly know how to fix it?
More detailed info in this thread.

I would greatly appreciate any help or advice! This is kinda an urgent problem, and I have no clue what to do. So please


----------



## phillydee

I don't know about you but I just flashed my bios to the most recent version (explains how in the manual).

I'd suggest doing that as well. I probably should have,


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strandli*


I just bought this board and I'm having some problems. I have 6x2gb 1600mhz DIMMs and a i7-930 CPU, and it is having some major stability issues, even though I haven't tweaked the BIOS.

I'm not after overclocking my components, just want them to run at stock speed (at least the CPU). But now it is having problems with random rebooting. I can boot the machine, use Opera and stuff, but it randomly reboots. There is no errors, overheating or bluescreens, the screen just goes black and reboots. It is doing this even if I'm only booting with 1 DIMM. Anyone had similar issues? Or possibly know how to fix it?
More detailed info in this thread.

I would greatly appreciate any help or advice! This is kinda an urgent problem, and I have no clue what to do. So please










Fill out your system specs. What kind of case do you have. It reminds me of the static shock problems some of the CM 690 II owners have had. All standoffs are in I hope ? Check to make sure the Mobo isn't contacting metal from case or anything like that.

Just going to be a process of elimination. Start with the physical.


----------



## phillydee

Anyone here use all 6 slots? If so, what's your QPI voltage? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Strandli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Fill out your system specs. What kind of case do you have. It reminds me of the static shock problems some of the CM 690 II owners have had. All standoffs are in I hope ? Check to make sure the Mobo isn't contacting metal from case or anything like that.

Just going to be a process of elimination. Start with the physical.


Asus P6X58D-E motherboard
Intel i7-930 2.8ghz
Kingston 6x2gb 1600mhz HyperX 9-9-9-27 DIMMs
Gainward Geforce GTX 460 GS-GLH 1gb Video card
Thermaltake ToughPower 750W PSU
Thermaltake SopranoDX tower (silver







)
3 SATA HDDs (1TB OS, 2TB Storage, 1TB work)

Don't know if there's anything else to fill out








Static shocks from the chassis? Hmm. Could be, could be anything at this point







I can try to de-assemble the computer again, and try to run the components out of the chassis. Try to run it at a bare minimum of components.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

The static shock deal with the 690 II was just that the top that holds the control panel seperates the control panel from the case with a plastic bezel. On some of the cases they left the control panel not ground and prone to sending a static shock down the USB etc to the mobo causing a black screen and restart. You don't have that case so I doubt its a worry. Though I'd be alert to if you are touching or near touching the PC when it restarts.

Also check all of your power plugs, including GPU and HDD


----------



## Warsteiner

Hey guys, I am new to the forums. Just joined last week as I found this forum while looking for unlocking instructions for my MSI GTX 465 GE. I do have this board and love it to death. By far this is the best motherboard I have ever owned. I do have one question for you all as I am not much of an overclocker...

Does the Intel VT technology greatly effect how much of an overclock you can have?

I only ask because I runt a lot of Virtual Machines (I have a whole lab setup in order to test various scenarios for work). I am thinking about pushing my 920 to 3.6 Ghz at least using the setting in this thread, but I noticed they all have VT disabled.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warsteiner*


Hey guys, I am new to the forums. Just joined last week as I found this forum while looking for unlocking instructions for my MSI GTX 465 GE. I do have this board and love it to death. By far this is the best motherboard I have ever owned. I do have one question for you all as I am not much of an overclocker...

Does the Intel VT technology greatly effect how much of an overclock you can have?

I only ask because I runt a lot of Virtual Machines (I have a whole lab setup in order to test various scenarios for work). I am thinking about pushing my 920 to 3.6 Ghz at least using the setting in this thread, but I noticed they all have VT disabled.


I haven't noticed any change in stability one way or the other. Most of us probably don't use it, so it just gets disabled just in case it does change something stability wise.

If you need to use it, go ahead and enable it.

Also, while 3.6Ghz is a lot faster than stock.. try for higher.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I stability tested 3.8 with it enabled and it made no difference. Now when it's in use it might become an issue though I doubt much of one. I'm not sure if we have any bigadv folders here in the thread but if we do they might be better prepared to answer that question as it is my understanding that they are pretty much stability testing inside a virtual machine when folding. You might pose this question in the Folding section.


----------



## Warsteiner

Thanks for replying so fast. I think I am just going to jump in with both feet and give it a shot. I will also post in the folding forum to see what they say as well. I will let you know what speed I can hit.


----------



## thegr8brian

I'm using the below settings which should give 3.15ghz just as a starting point to work up from with an OC but the system won't even get to loading windows. I've tried cranking the cpu/qpi voltages as high as 1.3v and it would continue to crash before getting to the windows loading screen. I've also tried bumping the IOH/ICH voltages to 1.2v. Sometimes it would even crash in the BIOS while I was editing them or even not able to get into the bios without resetting CMOS!!

At stock speeds everything is 100% stable although running at a bit high of a temperature especially considering the case/cpu cooler I have at about 65c max under prime. I was able to get it to finally boot into windows with 1.35v but it would get up to 85-90c under prime and then BSOD.

I've overclocked friends setups with the same mobo and cpu to 4.4ghz, yet now when I finally get my own setup I'm f'ed.

So what's the deal here? Bad CPU? Bad mobo? Both? Neither?

I'm gonna try re-seating the CPU today after work but I'm thinking I might just have really bad luck.

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[150]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1500MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3000MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.20000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.20000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Reset CMOS for a clean slate

Try setting memory timings to auto to start with.

Try this:

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual] 
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled] 
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled] 
BCLK Frequency.........................[160] 
PCIE Frequency.........................[100] 
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz] 
UCLK Frequency.........................[3206MHz] 
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto] 
CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual] 
CPU Voltage............................[1.25] 
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80] 
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.28] 
IOH Voltage............................[1.14] 
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50] 
ICH Voltage............................[1.20] 
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50] 
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled] 
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV] 
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps] 
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled] 
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto] 
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled] 
C1E Support............................[Disabled] 
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled] 
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled] 
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled] 
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled] 
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled] 
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled] 
Active Processor Cores.................[All] 
A20M...................................[Disabled] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled] 
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

That should be high on the cpu voltage and QPI/Dram Core Voltage but should get you in. Then you can adjust down from there.

If that is a no go. Then try dropping the Dram Frequency to X6 or X8 to take that out of the picture while you trouble shoot.


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Well the Offset Voltage Control itself is just a voltage control option. On quite a few older motherboards this was the only way to adjust voltage. Stock voltage was static, then you added voltage to it stabilizing your overclock. It was my understanding it was just added to these boards as a nice additional option for those who were used to overclocking in this manner. How or why the handiest of the power saving options ended up linked to it, I do not know.

If you went with an offset of 0 then that would be a voltage setting of 1.25. But then you would have to account for Vdroop which on my system is .08 at load. So that would be 1.17 at load for me and much lower than what I would need to be stable at 3.8GHz.

As far as stability testing; I have found it to be no different than normal. Stability tested 100% load using IBT, Prime 95 and OCCT. I find my lowest stable voltage then just bump it a hair for a little headroom. Once stable at load it has scaled threw all the multipliers without a hiccup for me. I suspect that the reason I ended up with slightly higher voltage than normal, and I'm talking very slightly .00x, was the difference it takes to get it remain stable while scaling up to full load and the transitions between tests in IBT.

With a water setup I'm not sure how big of a benefit you will see. For me at idle I was seeing 6C-7C drop, which to me is a huge drop without any sort of hardware mods. At full load any drop in temps were probably within margin of error range, though I was seeing 1C-2C drop.

Just to note the obvious that this will work with other clock setting. BlackDragon24 has been running a similar overclock @4.2 for quite some time. http://www.overclock.net/10049758-post2700.html

Thanks for all the info. Seems to be working fine with an offset of .075, I'll start trying to reduce that over the next few days. My idle temp drops from 40C to 37C (hottest core).

On a different subject I realised I was using IDE instead of AHCI which meant I might not be getting the best out of my 80GB Intel SSD M25-M Gen2. So I changed and did some simple benchmarks in Everest for both hard drives and have attached the results. The SDD gets a big boost going from IDE to AHCI with built in MS Win7 drivers. There is further small boost going to the Intel IntelÂ® Rapid Storage Technology v9.6.0.1014 drivers. The Hitachi is hardly affected.


----------



## thegr8brian

Thanks, Sizzzle I'll give it a try when I get back from work but to be honest, I don't have much faith based on previous tinkering lol.

I have also dropped Dram down to x6 and it didn't make a diff. I think the memory isn't the problem.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

EasterEEL I'm glad I was able to help.

Good info on IDE vs AHCI +


----------



## thegr8brian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Reset CMOS for a clean slate

Try setting memory timings to auto to start with.

Try this:
...

That should be high on the cpu voltage and QPI/Dram Core Voltage but should get you in. Then you can adjust down from there.

If that is a no go. Then try dropping the Dram Frequency to X6 or X8 to take that out of the picture while you trouble shoot.

AMAZING! I am in windows now with these settings and prime has been running for 5 minutes lol. So now I have a baseline. What should I do from here? Slowly raise bclk and apply cpu voltage and qpi voltage when needed?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thegr8brian* 
AMAZING! I am in windows now with these settings and prime has been running for 5 minutes lol. So now I have a baseline. What should I do from here? Slowly raise bclk and apply cpu voltage and qpi voltage when needed?

Either that or slowly lower CPU Voltage and QPI/Dram Core Voltage to what is needed.

If you go up keep in mind that you will have to adjust your DRAM Frequency and the UCLK. So back it off to X8 if you go up.


----------



## thegr8brian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Either that or slowly lower CPU Voltage and QPI/Dram Core Voltage to what is needed.

If you go up keep in mind that you will have to adjust your DRAM Frequency and the UCLK. So back it off to X8 if you go up.

Thanks, I'm on my way now. I think honestly the issue must have been a screwed CMOS, but you got me on the right track now!


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warsteiner*


Thanks for replying so fast. I think I am just going to jump in with both feet and give it a shot. I will also post in the folding forum to see what they say as well. I will let you know what speed I can hit.


With the Noctua NH-D14 you can easily get to 4.0 - I got mine to 4.2, but I backed off to 3.8 for every day use, the settings in this thread work great for 3.8 and it runs nice and cool.


----------



## Strandli

I am thinking of buying new DIMMs for this motherboard, as the old set didn't like it very much. (Random restarts etc, unstable).
So do any of you have any recommendations for memory compatible with this mobo? I don't want to overclock it, and just want to leave it at stock settings in BIOS. So what DIMMs work "out of the box" with this product?
I want a total of 12GB memory.


----------



## IEATFISH

Alright, a question for all you P6X58D owners:

*Have you ran an x1 PCI-E card (the short ones, like the top slot) in one of the x16 slots (the long ones)?*

I know in theory it should work but I have read reports of certain MBs having issues with it. So, if any of you have been successful with this, please let me know. I am getting a second 480 and will most likely be buying a PCI-E x1 wireless card and I have my sound card in my x1 slot already.


----------



## hammerfist

Hey guys, i am using windows 7 home premium 64 bit. Basically i dont know whats happened but i have no sound coming from my motherboard onboard sound anymore. I was replacing my old speakers with some new ones and now the onboard sound has stopped working. To check that the speakers were working I tried the new speakers aswell as the ones i replaced on my laptop, they work fine with no problems. I have updated to the realtech drivers but this didn't sort out the problem. I have also checked in the bios to see if high definition audio is enabled and it is.

I unistalled the real tech drivers to see if this may work but it didnt help. In sound-manage audio devices, It says " speakers, high definition audio device, " this is greyed out. Then underneath it says "not plugged in". there is a red arrow in a grey circle pointing down. It is the same either with something plugged in or without i have tried all the different audio connections on the computer but nothing has worked. Is there a cable that i need to reconnect on my motherboard? Any help would be much appreciated, im really confused, i just installed my custom loop and was ready to start gaming, now this has happened. Man seems like Â£1800 well spent......


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hammerfist* 
Hey guys, i am using windows 7 home premium 64 bit. Basically i dont know whats happened but i have no sound coming from my motherboard onboard sound anymore. I was replacing my old speakers with some new ones and now the onboard sound has stopped working. To check that the speakers were working I tried the new speakers aswell as the ones i replaced on my laptop, they work fine with no problems. I have updated to the realtech drivers but this didn't sort out the problem. I have also checked in the bios to see if high definition audio is enabled and it is.

I unistalled the real tech drivers to see if this may work but it didnt help. In sound-manage audio devices, It says " speakers, high definition audio device, " this is greyed out. Then underneath it says "not plugged in". there is a red arrow in a grey circle pointing down. It is the same either with something plugged in or without i have tried all the different audio connections on the computer but nothing has worked. Is there a cable that i need to reconnect on my motherboard? Any help would be much appreciated, im really confused, i just installed my custom loop and was ready to start gaming, now this has happened. Man seems like Â£1800 well spent......

If you have just a 2-speaker setup, the plug should be plugged into the green port.

As for it not working and you have tried all of that, I would shut the computer down, remove the power cord, and then hold the power button for 30 seconds. Hook the power back up and boot the computer. Hopefully it will work once you do that.

Have you tried the old speakers on your computer again? It could be that the resistance isn't within some required range to be detected on the new set... even though I would think that that is highly unlikely unless the new set is faulty.

You may also want to try the newest drivers available on Realtek's site... they most likely have a newer set then the ones available on the ASUS site.


----------



## cyclone3d

I am pretty sure this is not normal.. especially after looking at the templates for the i7-920.

In order to get my CPU stable at 200bclk.. even with the RAM running at way lower than stock speed and the CPU running at a reduced multiplier, my i7-920 D0 likes to have 1.650v for the QPI voltage.

This in turn, raises my CPU load temps by almost 10c over running at 160bclk which only requires around 1.28v for the QPI voltage.

I've also found out that my CPU refuses to be stable at all over a 208bclk no matter the CPU or RAM multiplier. To get 208 stable, the QPI voltage has to be set to 1.6625v.

Anybody have any suggestions other than my CPU has a super sucky QPI/DRAM controller?

Could whatever sets the voltage going to the QPI/DRAM controller be seriously undervolting?

My stability test is using LinX with the 4GB setting.

Raising CPU and RAM speed does not require any extra QPI voltage for it to be stable.


----------



## hammerfist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclone3d* 
If you have just a 2-speaker setup, the plug should be plugged into the green port.

As for it not working and you have tried all of that, I would shut the computer down, remove the power cord, and then hold the power button for 30 seconds. Hook the power back up and boot the computer. Hopefully it will work once you do that.

Have you tried the old speakers on your computer again? It could be that the resistance isn't within some required range to be detected on the new set... even though I would think that that is highly unlikely unless the new set is faulty.

You may also want to try the newest drivers available on Realtek's site... they most likely have a newer set then the ones available on the ASUS site.

Hi yes i have tried that stuff but it still hasnt worked, thanks for your quick reply! Is their anyting else that i could do, i am going to have a look at the motherboard connections tommorow to see if i can do anything, i have installed the lastest realtek drivers, they didnt do anything but give me a realtek control panel and change some names around. i rebooted with these drviers, tryed different speakers etc and it didnt work. Any other thoughts would me much appreciated.


----------



## Lipadoza

So today I tried to overclock the system of a m8 of mine, he has the same mobo/cpu as I do so I used the exact same settings from Xmisery. It al seems stable but for some reason it just froze up. No errors no crazy sounds no BSOD's no error msg's on startup.
Now I have no clue what is causing it and why its causing it. Perhaps someone out here has a clue? Thx in advance


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


So today I tried to overclock the system of a m8 of mine, he has the same mobo/cpu as I do so I used the exact same settings from Xmisery. It al seems stable but for some reason it just froze up. No errors no crazy sounds no BSOD's no error msg's on startup.
Now I have no clue what is causing it and why its causing it. Perhaps someone out here has a clue? Thx in advance


I'm assuming it's been stable at stock speeds (so we can sort of rule out drivers, power supply, etc.)?

How were the temps? I'm assuming you didn't get a CPU thermal shutdown?

Did you jump straight to 4 GHz, or did you try some of the lower settings first?

Personally, I'd probably guess its a voltage problem, they don't always cause BSODs. So I'd follow the guide on sorting out the QPI voltage, then the memory settings/voltage, and then start stepping up the CPU to understand its voltage needs.

But you might also want to triple check all the BIOS settings, that you didn't miss something.

eric


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elricm*


I'm assuming it's been stable at stock speeds (so we can sort of rule out drivers, power supply, etc.)?

How were the temps? I'm assuming you didn't get a CPU thermal shutdown?

Did you jump straight to 4 GHz, or did you try some of the lower settings first?

Personally, I'd probably guess its a voltage problem, they don't always cause BSODs. So I'd follow the guide on sorting out the QPI voltage, then the memory settings/voltage, and then start stepping up the CPU to understand its voltage needs.

But you might also want to triple check all the BIOS settings, that you didn't miss something.

eric


Temps were fine, and the settings have been stable before it just started to do these lock-ups for no apperent reason all of a sudden and we havent been able to succesfully OC it since. perhaps a faulty chip?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclone3d*


I am pretty sure this is not normal.. especially after looking at the templates for the i7-920.

In order to get my CPU stable at 200bclk.. even with the RAM running at way lower than stock speed and the CPU running at a reduced multiplier, my i7-920 D0 likes to have 1.650v for the QPI voltage.

This in turn, raises my CPU load temps by almost 10c over running at 160bclk which only requires around 1.28v for the QPI voltage.

I've also found out that my CPU refuses to be stable at all over a 208bclk no matter the CPU or RAM multiplier. To get 208 stable, the QPI voltage has to be set to 1.6625v.

Anybody have any suggestions other than my CPU has a super sucky QPI/DRAM controller?

Could whatever sets the voltage going to the QPI/DRAM controller be seriously undervolting?

My stability test is using LinX with the 4GB setting.

Raising CPU and RAM speed does not require any extra QPI voltage for it to be stable.


Is that *QPI/ Dram Core Voltage at 1.6625v ?*

Highly doubt your 920 likes it. I hope you realize that is dangerously high. Like wow I can't believe it hasn't sizzzled yet.







_*I hope your just trolling.*_ Just in case your not drop that down below 1.35, yesterday. Not sure what multiplier your running but I'm running 200 BCLK right now @ 1.24v QPI/Dram Core Voltage right now. Doubt it is your QPI/ Dram Core Voltage keeping you from getting there

Do you have that Super Talent overclocked? I can't remember if CAS 8 is stock on those or not. If so drop your memory overclock. Just run stock spec until you get your CPU where you want it. Then go after the RAM.

*@IEATFISH*
I thought I was going to be able to try out a X1 card for you today. It was a no go. I have an old spare sound card not in use that I could of swore was X1. Opened up the Sniper, started to pull the soundcard out of the other computer and realized hey that's not X1. OOPS.

Taking a look at it I think the biggest problem would be it working its way loose and losing contact. As it won't have any tension on one side. Put a screw in the i/o bracket (







Oh wait I'm showing my age, everything is screwless these days, so just make sure it is firmly in place without any wiggle







) and check it everytime you clean out the case and I doubt it would be much of an issue.


----------



## hammerfist

Hey guys, i am using windows 7 home premium 64 bit. Basically i dont know whats happened but i have no sound coming from my motherboard onboard sound anymore. I was replacing my old speakers with some new ones and now the onboard sound has stopped working. To check that the speakers were working I tried the new speakers aswell as the ones i replaced on my laptop, they work fine with no problems. I have updated to the realtech drivers but this didn't sort out the problem. I have also checked in the bios to see if high definition audio is enabled and it is.

I unistalled the real tech drivers to see if this may work but it didnt help. In sound-manage audio devices, It says " speakers, high definition audio device, " this is greyed out. Then underneath it says "not plugged in". there is a red arrow in a grey circle pointing down. It is the same either with something plugged in or without i have tried all the different audio connections on the computer but nothing has worked. Is there a cable that i need to reconnect on my motherboard? Any help would be much appreciated, im really confused, i just installed my custom loop and was ready to start gaming, now this has happened. Man seems like Â£1800 well spent......


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Is that *QPI/ Dram Core Voltage at 1.6625v ?*

Highly doubt your 920 likes it. I hope you realize that is dangerously high. Like wow I can't believe it hasn't sizzzled yet.







_*I hope your just trolling.*_ Just in case your not drop that down below 1.35, yesterday. Not sure what multiplier your running but I'm running 200 BCLK right now @ 1.24v QPI/Dram Core Voltage right now. Doubt it is your QPI/ Dram Core Voltage keeping you from getting there

Do you have that Super Talent overclocked? I can't remember if CAS 8 is stock on those or not. If so drop your memory overclock. Just run stock spec until you get your CPU where you want it. Then go after the RAM.

That is why I asked if it could be undervolting the QPI.

I had my RAM speed running at the lowest speed possible when testing what I needed fo 200bclk.

Up to 160bclk it needs 1.28v or less - didn't try below that.

At 200bclk it won't even POST at 1.35v QPI. On my old ASROCK board, the QPI only went up to 1.35v. It wasn't stable on that board at all over 180bclk.

I'll try it lower again, but I had pretty much elminated the possibility of being able to run it lower... I even had tried running the CPU at 17x multiplier to see if it would make a difference.

I'll go ahead at test the RAM at 2000 at a lower bclk to see what it needs as far as QPI voltage goes. I am betting at 143bclk it will need 1.25v or less.

Also, the stick timing for my RAM is 9-9-9-28... and no, running it at stock timings doesn't help one bit.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

If you are convinced that is what it is you should check it on the board. I have not done so with this board.

http://www.clunk.org.uk/reviews/asus...ew/Page-4.html









Doing some looking I see a couple other people having to run crazy high QPI/Vtt (1.45 and up) to get 2000MHz out of their RAM. Seems insane to me. Probably because I haven't gone over 1600MHz. That is a huge jump. Hmm I might have to reconsider putting 2000MHz RAM on my wishlist.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Doing some looking I see a couple other people having to run crazy high QPI/Vtt (1.45 and up) to get 2000MHz out of their RAM. Seems insane to me. Probably because I haven't gone over 1600MHz. That is a huge jump. Hmm I might have to reconsider putting 2000MHz RAM on my wishlist.


After spending the whole morning doing extensive testing, it is definitely not going to be able to run any lower.

I did apply the XMP profile and it auto sets the QPI to 1.6v

Back before I put my build together, I did do some research and a lot of people were having to run high QPI/Vtt for 2000Mhz RAM.

I don't think it is really an issue other then higher temps as long as the RAM voltage is within .5v of the QPI/Vtt voltage... at least according to Intels updated docs.

But, even when I set my RAM down to 1203 (lowest available at 200bclk), I still have to run 1.5125v QPI/Vtt for the system to POST and boot into Windows... nevermind anything even close to stability.

I think my chip may just have a sucky QPI that needs lost of voltage to be stable at higher uncore speeds.

Even at 133bclk and 12x CPU multiplier with the uncore set to 4000, I had to use 1.49375v for it to even POST.


----------



## cyclone3d

Well, the OVP jumpers on the board definitely use a bit different code and/or circuitry on the board.

After changing them, instead of 1.39375 in BIOS giving me 1.392v in CPU-Z under load, I am now getting 1.416v under idle and 1.424v under load.

I backed it down a couple notches and am now getting 1.416v under load according to CPU-Z.

I'm wondering if the jumpers also disable "over-current protection". It is not stated in the manual, but it somehow seems likely that it might.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Ya after looking into it, since you brought it up, I can half understand the high uncore voltage for 2000MHz even though it is past my comfort level. If you are confident in the rest of your settings I don't see any reason to have to keep it that high when dropping to 1200MHz though. I assume you have tried that with stock timings as well.

I'd start trouble shooting it to try to isolate where the problem is. Then RMA. Good luck, sounds like a pain.


----------



## Lipadoza

So ill repost my question concering overclocking my mates rig, same cpu/mobo as me just another series of corsair ram.

I used the exact same settings as I used for mine (xmisery's) and it all looks fun and stable but for some reason it hangs itself on lock-ups for no apperent reason bumping qpi/vcore doesnt help and these issues have occured in the past after running that same OC setup for about a week before it hung itself on hardlocks all the time.

When these hard-locks occur the comp jsut wont respond to anything untill you manually restart the comp. on startup there is no error message and also BSOD's do not occur. I still havent figured out what might be the cause of that :/


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Ya after looking into it, since you brought it up, I can half understand the high uncore voltage for 2000MHz even though it is past my comfort level. If you are confident in the rest of your settings I don't see any reason to have to keep it that high when dropping to 1200MHz though. I assume you have tried that with stock timings as well.

I'd start trouble shooting it to try to isolate where the problem is. Then RMA. Good luck, sounds like a pain.


I'm pretty sure it has to do with my CPU not having a very good QPI/DRAM controller.

Not much I can do about it since it runs perfectly fine at stock, which is what Intel's warranty covers. And besides that, my CPU warranty was voided shortly after I bought the CPU because I lapped it.

I tend to think it has nothing to do with the motherboard since it was doing the same exact type of thing on my ASROCK board.

And the RAM doesn't really seem to be the problem either.. especially since I can tighten the timings a fair amount over stock and it still passes all tests.

I'll probably just leave it how it is and get another processor when I decide to upgrade my wife's computer using my ASROCK board or build a system for somebody using my ASROCK board.


----------



## MedRed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


If you are convinced that is what it is you should check it on the board. I have not done so with this board.

http://www.clunk.org.uk/reviews/asus...ew/Page-4.html









Doing some looking I see a couple other people having to run crazy high QPI/Vtt (1.45 and up) to get 2000MHz out of their RAM. Seems insane to me. Probably because I haven't gone over 1600MHz. That is a huge jump. Hmm I might have to reconsider putting 2000MHz RAM on my wishlist.


My rig took 1.61250 QPI to get to 2000MHz running at 4.2 GHz and only 1.26875 QPI to get to 1531MHz.

post 2016 on this page had my settings http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post9351918


----------



## Warsteiner

Well I just perfomed my first overclock. I went right for 3.8 Ghz with HT enabled. Used the setting provided here and everything seems stable.

What program are you guys using to monitor your temps on the CPU. I am using something called coretemp and the ASUS PC Probe II. Both are reporting different numbers. They are off by as much at 9 degrees C. Is there a program out there that is accurate that you guys trust?


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warsteiner*


Well I just perfomed my first overclock. I went right for 3.8 Ghz with HT enabled. Used the setting provided here and everything seems stable.

What program are you guys using to monitor your temps on the CPU. I am using something called coretemp and the ASUS PC Probe II. Both are reporting different numbers. They are off by as much at 9 degrees C. Is there a program out there that is accurate that you guys trust?


Of those two, I'd trust coretemp. I tend to use RealTemp (big numbers, and includes GPU), but it and coretemp always seem to agree on temperatures.

I run with speedstep, and I have seen some discrepencies on clock, but realtemp and cpu-z don't always agree on that, either. Probably a sampling issue.

eric


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warsteiner*


Well I just perfomed my first overclock. I went right for 3.8 Ghz with HT enabled. Used the setting provided here and everything seems stable.

What program are you guys using to monitor your temps on the CPU. I am using something called coretemp and the ASUS PC Probe II. Both are reporting different numbers. They are off by as much at 9 degrees C. Is there a program out there that is accurate that you guys trust?


I believe that RealTemp is the program of choice for these forums


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah*


i


k$sha


----------



## MedRed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


k$sha










 ban


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MedRed*


ban


un-ban


----------



## Lipadoza

facepalm


----------



## lawrencendlw

Have any of you guys used the PC Probe II program? What kind of MB temps are you getting? I'm overclocked to 4.0 GHz (21 X 191) and I'm at 31c @ 100% load and now I'm wondering if that's normal or what? It seams really low to me. I'm not complaining but I'm worried that my sensor might be messed up or something you know? Here is a pic of my OC after running a Intel Burn Test 5 times on very high stress level ( I later ran an over night stress test and then an all day one) and I have as many monitoring probrams as I could think of to use so let me know if you see anything out of the ordinary please since I'm a rookie to Overclocking. I do know this though. I got a decent CPU (I mean a good core i7-930) because I have a stable OC with low voltages which in turn helps make my cooler's job easier at making low temps. Even when my fans on my Cooler Master V10 Hybrid came undone (I took the V10 out when I was redoing my cable management and the cables on the V10 that connect to 2 fans together came undone and I didn't notice anything was wrong for about a day lol, gotta love TEC hybrids for that reason alone if not many more) my temps never hit 80c so I am happy for that. So here's the pic and lemme know what you think guys.


----------



## Kyushu

Will this board or the p6x58d-E allow for me to install the corsair h70 cpu cooler with no problems? Will any of the heatsinks get in the way? The corsair h70 is pretty thick with it's push/pull setup.
I am using the Cooler Master Storm Sniper case.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Will this board or the p6x58d-E allow for me to install the corsair h70 cpu cooler with no problems? Will any of the heatsinks get in the way? The corsair h70 is pretty thick with it's push/pull setup.
I am using the Cooler Master Storm Sniper case.

it will work, i doubt you'll have any issues.


----------



## Lipadoza

Does anyone has info on the H70 VS H50/VenomousX/Noctua NH-D14? Id love to know how they all peform vs eachother


----------



## BlackDragon24

Earliest reviews on the H70 put it 3-6C better than the H50.


----------



## Kyushu

Anyone actually fit the h70 push/pull in rear fan slot all internally on their asus p6x58d-e or premium yet? I just need confirmation. Need to know for sure.
Anyone know if the vreg heatsink on the asus p6x58d premium/d-e is shorter than the one on the evga x58 ftw3 motherboard? Pics I saw seem like asus vreg heatsink is shorter, but I'm not sure with the angles I saw in the pics.


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Have any of you guys used the PC Probe II program? What kind of MB temps are you getting? I'm overclocked to 4.0 GHz (21 X 191) and I'm at 31c @ 100% load and now I'm wondering if that's normal or what? It seams really low to me. I'm not complaining but I'm worried that my sensor might be messed up or something you know? Here is a pic of my OC after running a Intel Burn Test 5 times on very high stress level ( I later ran an over night stress test and then an all day one) and I have as many monitoring probrams as I could think of to use so let me know if you see anything out of the ordinary please since I'm a rookie to Overclocking. I do know this though. I got a decent CPU (I mean a good core i7-930) because I have a stable OC with low voltages which in turn helps make my cooler's job easier at making low temps. Even when my fans on my Cooler Master V10 Hybrid came undone (I took the V10 out when I was redoing my cable management and the cables on the V10 that connect to 2 fans together came undone and I didn't notice anything was wrong for about a day lol, gotta love TEC hybrids for that reason alone if not many more) my temps never hit 80c so I am happy for that. So here's the pic and lemme know what you think guys.











Your Realtemp is showing 38C idle and 71C load on your hottest core. That's going to be more more realistic than 30C. My hottest core is about 40C idle rising to 75C load (ambient temp at 22C) with 20x IBT vhigh. I've seen it as low as 37C idle when ambient temp was 18C.

In Everest I get a temp reading for CPU of about 30C where as CPU#1/Core#1, CPU#2/Core#2 gives me 40C/38C etc. I guess PCProbeII is getting it's figure from the same sensor that Everest uses for CPU.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


Anyone actually fit the h70 push/pull in rear fan slot all internally on their asus p6x58d-e or premium yet? I just need confirmation. Need to know for sure.


Yes, it will fit perfectly fine that way. Albeit, I'm running the H50 not the H70, however, the H70 pump is much more slimmer and it won't be a problem. You can reference one of my earlier sigrig photos in post #2 of this thread if you'd like.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Thats the temp at the current time. The stress testing was over so PC probe II was just showing what its current temp of when I took the screen shot which was Idle. What real temp and core temp show are pretty accurate. lol it is misleading

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*


Your Realtemp is showing 38C idle and 71C load on your hottest core. That's going to be more more realistic than 30C. My hottest core is about 40C idle rising to 75C load (ambient temp at 22C) with 20x IBT vhigh. I've seen it as low as 37C idle when ambient temp was 18C.

In Everest I get a temp reading for CPU of about 30C where as CPU#1/Core#1, CPU#2/Core#2 gives me 40C/38C etc. I guess PCProbeII is getting it's figure from the same sensor that Everest uses for CPU.


----------



## Kyushu

Thanks a lot xmisery. Can't find pic, do you have a link?

Is the asus rampage 2 extreme better than the asus p6x58d-e / premium? If so, how much better is it? I mean for overclocking, staying cool, stability, quality and overall preformance.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


Thanks a lot xmisery. Can't find pic, do you have a link?

Is the asus rampage 2 extreme better than the asus p6x58d-e / premium? If so, how much better is it? I mean for overclocking, staying cool, stability, quality and overall preformance.


I heard that that mobo had either south or northbridge temp problems with extremely high temps on merely stock temps let alone stand OC profiles of i.e XMP profile or simple adjustments to your RAM to stabalize your CPU OC etc etc. but these heat issues could be solved with additional cooling as for all the other features.. meh idk as for the rumours above not sure if they are true but im almost certain I read something bout it

Edit: this might also have been resolved by now (if true that is xD)


----------



## lawrencendlw

In many ways the P6X58D Premium and -E are better. If your looking to get the Rampage Extreme II then pitch in the extra $20 and get the Rampage Extreme III. It's worth it. I am in fact going to change to it soon. It just has more options and features for overclocking which is why you pay the premium price. If your looking for ROG (Republic of Gamers) motherboard then you can't go wrong with the Rampage Extreme III. Go to the Asus website and do a comparison of the 2. They have a way to compare the features and stuff side by side.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


Thanks a lot xmisery. Can't find pic, do you have a link?

Is the asus rampage 2 extreme better than the asus p6x58d-e / premium? If so, how much better is it? I mean for overclocking, staying cool, stability, quality and overall preformance.


----------



## Kyushu

I don't want to get an eatx board because I'm not willing to give up my CM sniper choice lol. I would get the haf x, but then I might aswell then get the evga x58 classified 4xsli for $280 after rebate and lifetime warranty.. However, the haf x's cpu cooler cut doesn't fit the calssified boards . The haf x is the only full tower case I like but it doesn't 100% fit the almost the most popular board that people use in that case..

Is the rampage 3 extreme better than the evga classified boards? I know this is that asus thread, but if anyone knows that would be cool. If not, no worries.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well when you get into the higher end boards like those 2 you can't really get a definite answer as which is better because at that point it's all about preference and which one has the features that you are looking for. Personally I prefer Asus boards as they have never failed me (Knock on wood) but I wouldn't turn away a chance to try out a EVGA board if I had the opportunity. They are both great boards with more features than most people need so it comes down to which of those features do you need and which one would make a better fit into your system. Both have there pro's and con's but that's with every board you come across so just weight the good with the bad and find the one that is the best fit for you. You can't go wrong with either of those boards so whichever one you choose you will have a good board.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


I don't want to get an eatx board because I'm not willing to give up my CM sniper choice lol. I would get the haf x, but then I might aswell then get the evga x58 classified 4xsli for $280 after rebate and lifetime warranty.. However, the haf x's cpu cooler cut doesn't fit the calssified boards . The haf x is the only full tower case I like but it doesn't 100% fit the almost the most popular board that people use in that case..

Is the rampage 3 extreme better than the evga classified boards? I know this is that asus thread, but if anyone knows that would be cool. If not, no worries.


----------



## Kyushu

Thanks man.
Should I go with the asus p6x58d-e or premium? I read about the minor difference in the first post in the thread but idk if anything has changed.

My main concerns are:
1.Quality and longevity of the board - Would like to keep the board for 4-5 years
2.Performance - overclocking while staying cool and stable
3.Easey use - need whichever one has the most easy install easy wires install and easy to use overall software and features. Basically whichever on makes life easier for you overall, both for the physical install and daily use and overclocking.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


Thanks man.
Should I go with the asus p6x58d-e or premium? I read about the minor difference in the first post in the thread but idk if anything has changed.

My main concerns are:
1.Quality and longevity of the board - Would like to keep the board for 4-5 years
2.Performance - overclocking while staying cool and stable
3.Easey use - need whichever one has the most easy install easy wires install and easy to use overall software and features. Basically whichever on makes life easier for you overall, both for the physical install and daily use and overclocking.


When overclocking theres no telling how long a board will last, even without overclocking u cant tell. But assuming it wont burn,fry,explode,freeze or whatever people manage to do to their boards its most likely a future proof board with the new 1336 socket thatll prolly last a few generations of cpu's
As for overclocking, despite me being new to overclocking i defenitly found it easy to overclock using provided settings, but ofc it required some learning. Also my mobo keeps an average low temp of ~30 degrees according to some hardware monitors during oc's
As for ease of use / installation, no clue I didnt want to risk any mistakes for that which i had to sell my liver and left lung since it would be the second time id build a comp and I dont have the req. tools yet to do so.
But ease of instalation also depends on your demands and the case your installing it into so I guess its hard to tell overall.

But ye hope this helps


----------



## Kyushu

Thanks for reply. 
I'll be using a cooler master storm sniper case. And I will overclock first without any voltage changes and then overclock more in like a year when I feel I need more juice.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well you need to change the voltages to overclock. That's the nature of the beast. You can't raise the speed without giving it more juice to support it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


Thanks for reply. 
I'll be using a cooler master storm sniper case. And I will overclock first without any voltage changes and then overclock more in like a year when I feel I need more juice.


----------



## Gorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strandli* 
I am thinking of buying new DIMMs for this motherboard, as the old set didn't like it very much. (Random restarts etc, unstable).
So do any of you have any recommendations for memory compatible with this mobo? I don't want to overclock it, and just want to leave it at stock settings in BIOS. So what DIMMs work "out of the box" with this product?
I want a total of 12GB memory.

Yes! I just bought the Corsair Dominator 12GB (3 x 4GB) CMP12GX3M3A1600C9 and they work perfectly on this Mobo. I like having the 12 GB in 3 sticks instead of 6 because there is less to go wrong and there is more room for cooling between the sticks. Worked perfectly out of the box. I didn't use the fan they included with it because I heard it was unshielded and caused interference with the RAM. Not sure if that's true or not, but the RAM seems perfectly happy without it. Saw all 12 GB on first bootup and been working perfectly every since.


----------



## Kyushu

Got it, thanks lawrencedlw.

Wow nice Gorn!
Btw, what is the best low profile ram for the asus p6x58d premium? I think the corsair h70 push/pull setup might be a factor, but not sure. Good to know the best ram for this board regardless. Need good ones so I can get to 4.0ghz or more with no troubles.

I heard the regular mushkins are good and a lot of people swear by the mushkin redlines. But I need to know what works best for this board specifically.


----------



## Gorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Got it, thanks lawrencedlw.

Wow nice Gorn!
Btw, what is the best low profile ram for the asus p6x58d premium? I think the corsair h70 push/pull setup might be a factor, but not sure. Good to know the best ram for this board regardless. Need good ones so I can get to 4.0ghz or more with no troubles.

I heard the regular mushkins are good and a lot of people swear by the mushkin redlines. But I need to know what works best for this board specifically.

You won't need low profile RAM for the H70. I just snapped a picture inside my completed build and you can see that the RAM has enough space to play tennis.









I really like the massive heavy heatsinks on the Dominators - helps them run cool and makes them look awesome.


----------



## Kyushu

Awesome! Thanks a ton for the great pic.
Do you run the h70 in exhaust or intake? How does the h70 effect all the heatsink temps on the asus p6x58d premium board?
Is that ram overclocking well with that board?


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can't go wrong with anything with the corsair name on it (well anything made for i7's that is lol tripple channel) and G.Skill trident is also some good ram and you can get a 6GB kit of DDR3 2000 ram for under $200. I got 2X6GB (3 X 2GB) kit's of Corsairs XMS3 DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24 ram ( Part Number: CMX6GX3M3A2000C9) and I had a little problem at first with one stick out of the 6 (2 kits) was flashed with the wrong SPD but corsair took care of me fast (in fact don't tell anyone but they sent me 2 kits back in stead of 1 by accident so SHHHH I have an extra 6GB kit for free ($200 kit). So you can't beat Corsair for service and just solid products. I'm not saying that there aren't better out there, I'm just saying that If I have had a good experience with Corsair in the past then there is no reason to go elsewhere for me anyways. Shop around and see what is on sale and google it to find reviews and if you have 5 or so reviews that you read that are good then why not as long as the ram doesn't cause clearance issues for you but your going with the H70 aren't you? So you won't have any ram clearance issues with that cooler at all lol. Good luck and hope that you get some good quality ram and get that system together.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Got it, thanks lawrencedlw.

Wow nice Gorn!
Btw, what is the best low profile ram for the asus p6x58d premium? I think the corsair h70 push/pull setup might be a factor, but not sure. Good to know the best ram for this board regardless. Need good ones so I can get to 4.0ghz or more with no troubles.

I heard the regular mushkins are good and a lot of people swear by the mushkin redlines. But I need to know what works best for this board specifically.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
You can't go wrong with anything with the corsair name on it (well anything made for i7's that is lol tripple channel) and G.Skill trident is also some good ram and you can get a 6GB kit of DDR3 2000 ram for under $200. I got 2X6GB (3 X 2GB) kit's of Corsairs XMS3 DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24 ram ( Part Number: CMX6GX3M3A2000C9) and I had a little problem at first with one stick out of the 6 (2 kits) was flashed with the wrong SPD but corsair took care of me fast (in fact don't tell anyone but they sent me 2 kits back in stead of 1 by accident so SHHHH I have an extra 6GB kit for free ($200 kit). So you can't beat Corsair for service and just solid products. I'm not saying that there aren't better out there, I'm just saying that If I have had a good experience with Corsair in the past then there is no reason to go elsewhere for me anyways. Shop around and see what is on sale and google it to find reviews and if you have 5 or so reviews that you read that are good then why not as long as the ram doesn't cause clearance issues for you but your going with the H70 aren't you? So you won't have any ram clearance issues with that cooler at all lol. Good luck and hope that you get some good quality ram and get that system together.

In fact most people here use Corsair icm with the i7 and this board and it works flawless. I myself bought a 6x2Gb kit dominator 1600mhz including a ram cooler probably dont even need it but looks cool







so yea. I too recommend it


----------



## Gorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Awesome! Thanks a ton for the great pic.
Do you run the h70 in exhaust or intake? How does the h70 effect all the heatsink temps on the asus p6x58d premium board?
Is that ram overclocking well with that board?

I run the H70 in exhaust. Idle temps while I am typing this right now in a 21C room are 23C, 17C, 22C, 20C, 27C, 20C. Isn't that outrageous? I actually have cores cooler than ambient with the H70. And I have another significant heat creator in there - a ZOTAC GeForce GTX 480 AMP that does not exhaust the heat of the 480 outside the case - it has a huge heatsink on top of it with fans that exhaust the heat directly _into_ the case. Keeps the 480 cool and lets it go fast but adds heat to the case. However, with the HAF X case, the air is moving through it at a pretty good clip, so this doesn't appear to matter and everything stays cool. I'm not sure how to check the heatsink temps on the board, but the HAF X puts so much air through the box that I'd be surprised if they are even warm.

I haven't tried OCing yet - I usually prefer to run all hardware within its bounds, which is why I have computers that last a bazillion years. I can tell you that xmisery was very helpful when I was researching this RAM and provided this post which helped me research it further. In it he summarizes a German review as stating that the RAM is capable of :

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery*
Corsair Kit CMP12GX3M3A1600C9
- 1333 MHz 1333 MHz 1.5 V 7-6-6-18 7-6-6-18
- 1600 MHz 1600 MHz 1.5 V 1.5 V 9-8-8-18 9-8-8-18
- 1600 MHz 1600 MHz 1.65 V 1.65 V 8-7-7-18 8-7-7-18
- 1866 MHz 1866 MHz 1.65 V 1.65 V 9-8-8-21 9-8-8-21
- 2000 MHz 2000 MHz 1.65 V 1.65 V - Not possible -
- Maximal Maximum value 1.75 V 1.75 V 1925 MHz 1925 MHz
[with] 10-10-10-24 with 10-10-10-24 (Not safe at this voltage for long periods of time)

Again, the reason I went with 3 sticks of 4 GB instead of 6 sticks of 2 GB is reliability (fewer parts), cooling and the ability to go to 24 GB in the future. And the biggest of those reasons was reliability.


----------



## phillydee

I've been having issues off and on with the board seeing all 12GB of RAM.... I bought the HX3X12G1600C9G from newegg (6x2GB), RMA'd my first kit to Corsair, and my second kit yesterday booted up at only 8GB. I don't think it's my mega mount that is causing any short as I swapped sticks around and then all 12GB showed again. Things seem to be going OK but I think having 3 sticks as opposed to 6 is the way to go. Really scratching my head on this one, heh...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


On a different subject

Ok I'm just going to throw this out for thread members consideration. For my 24/7 clocks I've been running ever popular 181 X 21 with Memory Frequency at 1451MHz. Now I realize it is popular opinion that there should be little difference between 1451MHz and 1600MHz and that it is a better idea to just tighten up the timings.

Well so ya, had an overclock that I was very happy with. Then I went to tighten up my timings and didn't have much luck. Figured I was just doing it all wrong so I did some reading on i7 memory trying to figure out what I was doing wrong. In the end my timings just suck and don't want to tighten up much at all. So hmm. Left it alone for awhile.

Then I got to thinking about while I was doing that reading I ran into quite a few things that seemed to contradict popular opinion. I kept reading little snippets here and there about how with the IMC of the i7's timing doesn't matter much and how the i7 preferred more frequency.

Well I don't know what to think of all these contradictions so I decided to try it out myself. So I set myself an overclock of 200 X 19 with the DRAM Frequency at 1603MHz and UCLK X2 and went to work getting it stable. Took some doing because my chip doesn't seem to like 19 near as well as 21 but we finally got it stable although I might have gotten a little impatient and left myself a little more headroom than needed.

OK just my opinion here between the two. I'm very surprised at the difference 150MHz can make. I hope to spring for some benchmarking software that way I can quantify what I'm seeing in hard numbers. Initially I figured it just felt snappier in the desktop. Didn't figure that would carry over into games or programs. Well it did.

Now I can't stop thinking about a new cooler (well that's been going on for awhile) and some new 2000MHz sticks of RAM. 200 X 21 w/ 2000MHz Dram Frequency is just sounding awful good right now.

So I'm just saying try it for yourself. You might find you like it.



Well I benchmarked it with 3DMark Vantage. Results weren't quite what I expected. Check out the results here -----> http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...l#post10450534


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorn*


I run the H70 in exhaust. Idle temps while I am typing this right now in a 21C room are 23C, 17C, 22C, 20C, 27C, 20C. Isn't that outrageous? I actually have cores cooler than ambient with the H70....


Nice system, how do you find the Crucial C300?

I assume you realise that it is not possible to have cores cooler than ambient with air cooling and when you write outrageous you mean your sensor reading are outrageous!

Don't know what you are using for temp reading but RealTemp will give a more accurate picture:

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

Use the GT version for Gulftown.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I was gonna say something but you beat me to it. You cant have sub ambient temps on air or even with a H50 or H70. you need a TEC (Thermal Electric Cooler) or Phase Change to get sub ambient temps (well of course LN2 too lol).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*


Nice system, how do you find the Crucial C300?

I assume you realise that it is not possible to have cores cooler than ambient with air cooling and when you write outrageous you mean your sensor reading are outrageous!

Don't know what you are using for temp reading but RealTemp will give a more accurate picture:

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

Use the GT version for Gulftown.


----------



## pzyko80

i just bought a corsair f 60 ssd for a boot drive what mode should i be running achi or enhanced ide?? i also plan to use a caviar black terabyte for storage. thanks in advance


----------



## lawrencendlw

ACHI for many reasons but just google which is better so you can see why. I'm not sure if IDE supports TRIM yet or not but I know a while back it didn't.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pzyko80*


i just bought a corsair f 60 ssd for a boot drive what mode should i be running achi or enhanced ide?? i also plan to use a caviar black terabyte for storage. thanks in advance


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pzyko80*


i just bought a corsair f 60 ssd for a boot drive what mode should i be running achi or enhanced ide?? i also plan to use a caviar black terabyte for storage. thanks in advance


ACHI, or possibly RAID since that apparently also contains the enhanced driver support for SSD.

eric


----------



## xBlitzerx

I've done benchmarks in AHCI and IDE, no changes. (For my setup anyway)


----------



## wumpus

Hey, I have an Asus P6T Deluxe and need more BIOS options than are in the orginal BIOS. namely, QPI slow mode for DICE sessions.

*IS THERE ANYONE HERE WHO WOULD BE WILLING TO TAKE MY BIOS CHIP, PUT IT IN THEIR P6X58D PREMIUM AND FLASH THE X58 PREMIUM BIOS FOR ME? (MAYBE $5 TOO?)

PM ME IF INTERESTED.*

thank you!


----------



## elricm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx* 
I've done benchmarks in AHCI and IDE, no changes. (For my setup anyway)

My understanding is that it isn't a performance issue, but a longevity issue with TRIM. Flash memory (SSD) has some degradation issues that magnetic media like conventional disk drives don't have. There are ways to deal with that, but driver support helps.

eric


----------



## pzyko80

ok system is installed on the ssd but now every time i turn on achi system wont boot and bsod's and i have the latest bios installed and how the heck do i turn on trim?? corsair web not too helpful on that. i have the corsair f 60 f60gb2-brkt thanks in advance ocn


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pzyko80* 
ok system is installed on the ssd but now every time i turn on achi system wont boot and bsod's and i have the latest bios installed and how the heck do i turn on trim?? corsair web not too helpful on that. i have the corsair f 60 f60gb2-brkt thanks in advance ocn

Trim is automatic. You haven't messed with overclocking yet right? If you can't get it stable with ACHI then use IDE. I think you need to edit your registry to get ACHI to work. Don't quote me on that though please.


----------



## Gorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasterEEL* 
Nice system, how do you find the Crucial C300?

I assume you realise that it is not possible to have cores cooler than ambient with air cooling and when you write outrageous you mean your sensor reading are outrageous!

Don't know what you are using for temp reading but RealTemp will give a more accurate picture:

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

Use the GT version for Gulftown.

Thanks for the tip on the fact that the cores can't run less than ambient. Realtemp is showing 22C, 17C, 22C, 20C, 27C, 21C now in a 21C room, so I'll assume that either my thermometer indicating the 21C is a little off or that the realtemp temperature has some variance error to it for the cores < 21C. In any case, I assume they are running "very close to ambient", which is awesome.









The Crucial C300 is absolutely awesome-awesome-awesome. Blindingly fast. The machine keeps up with me as I blast from task to task, and it is rock stable too. Gotta give props to CoolerMaster for the HAF X too. What a nice case to do a build in - it was like working in a cavern - a well designed cavern!


----------



## JD13X

It's probably too late....
It has to be turned on before you install the OS.
I just received & install my SSD on Monday & went through bios a second time & made sure all the settings were correct before installing the OS.

I almost got a Corsair, but was talked out of it by a few people on various forums & reviews. I went with a 120GB G Skill (SATA II) with the Sandforce controller chip.

I had no problems with Win 7 detecting any of my drives. The SSD is actually on the Intel controller chip & not the Marvel SATA III controller. The other 2 WD HDD both were recognized as SATA II @ 6GB. I actually have the P6X58-E MB.

As I was told; TRIM comes up when needed under Win 7 as a part of Win 7.
(so I hope it does) & that was from someone who works in the field playing with servers as a day job....

JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pzyko80* 
ok system is installed on the ssd but now every time i turn on achi system wont boot and bsod's and i have the latest bios installed and how the heck do i turn on trim?? corsair web not too helpful on that. i have the corsair f 60 f60gb2-brkt thanks in advance ocn


----------



## lawrencendlw

I too have the C300 ... well mine is from Crucial's parent company Micron but yeah. I have the Micron RealSSD C300 SATA III and your right this thing does scream. I'm loading windows 7 64 bit in under 30 seconds easy. Prob closer to 20 but I don't know I haven't take the time to time it lol.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Are you talking about being able to run the SSD as ACHI? You can change your registry to be able to do it. I think I saw a article on tom's hardware about it. It wouldn't hurt to check it out. Come to think about it I think it was just a forum question in which someone explained very well how to do it. Let me look for it and edit this post.

Edit: Here is a link to the Tom's Hardware forum with the answer in it. I'd copy and paste the response but I'm just being lazy sorry lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JD13X* 
It's probably too late....
It has to be turned on before you install the OS.
I just received & install my SSD on Monday & went through bios a second time & made sure all the settings were correct before installing the OS.

I almost got a Corsair, but was talked out of it by a few people on various forums & reviews. I went with a 120GB G Skill (SATA II) with the Sandforce controller chip.

I had no problems with Win 7 detecting any of my drives. The SSD is actually on the Intel controller chip & not the Marvel SATA III controller. The other 2 WD HDD both were recognized as SATA II @ 6GB. I actually have the P6X58-E MB.

As I was told; TRIM comes up when needed under Win 7 as a part of Win 7.
(so I hope it does) & that was from someone who works in the field playing with servers as a day job....

JD


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Are you talking about being able to run the SSD as ACHI? You can change your registry to be able to do it. I think I saw a article on tom's hardware about it. It wouldn't hurt to check it out. Come to think about it I think it was just a forum question in which someone explained very well how to do it. Let me look for it and edit this post.

Edit: Here is a link to the Tom's Hardware forum with the answer in it. I'd copy and paste the response but I'm just being lazy sorry lol.

umm thanks...where's the link??







and for the post above. you mean I have to re install windows again?? lol m$ wont be happy with me this would be my third activation in a month (swapping out mobos then hdd's lol) thanks for the tips will report back with results as soon as i get done trying out your solutions


----------



## folk-it-up

ASUS P6X58D-E $215!!!!

newegg 24 hour sale...go grab yours, sadly i cant get mine cus my dumb bank said my last deposit wont appear in my checkings till mid days of this week









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...13131641-L015B


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
ASUS P6X58D-E $215!!!!

newegg 24 hour sale...go grab yours, sadly i cant get mine cus my dumb bank said my last deposit wont appear in my checkings till mid days of this week









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...13131641-L015B

Karma is a bitsh aint she


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pzyko80*


umm thanks...where's the link??







and for the post above. you mean I have to re install windows again?? lol m$ wont be happy with me this would be my third activation in a month (swapping out mobos then hdd's lol) thanks for the tips will report back with results as soon as i get done trying out your solutions


You will not need to resinstall windows, just make a few changes in the registry and reboot and immediately go into the bios and enable ACHI.

I'll post the exact details when I get home in about six hours.

See post below for the improvements I got switching to ACHI from IDE (simple Everest benchmark). Trim works on both for Windows 7 providing your SSD firmware supports it.

http://www.overclock.net/10441506-post3132.html


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


Karma is a bitsh aint she










yay checked my checkings account this morning and my money is there, time to order


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*


You will not need to resinstall windows, just make a few changes in the registry and reboot and immediately go into the bios and enable ACHI.

I'll post the exact details when I get home in about six hours.

See post below for the improvements I got switching to ACHI from IDE (simple Everest benchmark). Trim works on both for Windows 7 providing your SSD firmware supports it.

http://www.overclock.net/10441506-post3132.html


thanks looking forward to it. and as far i know from the corsair site they recommend achi for my drive so it does support it


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


yay checked my checkings account this morning and my money is there, time to order


Argh my delivery still hasnt been delivered after 5 days darn u karma








some 400Watt PSU with 35% discount and an external Iomega 500gb HD with 35% discount Did I mention the huge discount?

Anyways gonna re-re-ask my question in a simplified manner:

Friends rig, same cpu/mobo as me, using same settings fails to OC causing hard-locks with no bsod/errors/noise anything and no msg on startup I am completely clueless about it :/ So id love to hear it if someone has an idea


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


Friends rig, same cpu/mobo as me, using same settings fails to OC causing hard-locks with no bsod/errors/noise anything and no msg on startup I am completely clueless about it :/ So id love to hear it if someone has an idea










Have you tried a lower overclock, say 3.8?

eric


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elricm*


Have you tried a lower overclock, say 3.8?

eric


Not sure, my did had a "stable" OC on 3.6 I believe but with well Vcore enough for 4-4.2. Still though I still cant figure out why it simply hard-locks w.o any form of error or message :/


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


Not sure, my did had a "stable" OC on 3.6 I believe but with well Vcore enough for 4-4.2. Still though I still cant figure out why it simply hard-locks w.o any form of error or message :/


keep in mind not all cpu can clock the same. your friend might have to raise his vcore dramatically if your 4.2 is his 3.6


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


keep in mind not all cpu can clock the same. your friend might have to raise his vcore dramatically if your 4.2 is his 3.6


doubtfull tho, I know not all CPU's are the same but such difference in Vcore is abnormal. Also it remained stable during burn test untill we touched something during that and it just hard-locked and in previous longerlasting 4ghz OCs using same settings with high voltages it simply did the same after a while. In fact it was stable for a week and all of a sudden it started to do these crazy hard-locks


----------



## ~sizzzle~

By hard-locks do you mean a freeze ? Might be a difference in RAM and the Dram Voltage or QPI/Dram Core Voltage needed to keep it stable. I'd check where the timings are set even if in auto also.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


By hard-locks do you mean a freeze ? Might be a difference in RAM and the Dram Voltage or QPI/Dram Core Voltage needed to keep it stable. I'd check where the timings are set even if in auto also.


Auto or Stock didnt make a difference sadly :/


----------



## pzyko80

@lipadoza did you try testing his chip on your rig and his on yours?? it might be some other component in his rig thats causing the lock up. its just an idea. btw ssd problem is resolved thanks to all that help boot times are a lot quicker now


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pzyko80*


@lipadoza did you try testing his chip on your rig and his on yours?? it might be some other component in his rig thats causing the lock up. its just an idea. btw ssd problem is resolved thanks to all that help boot times are a lot quicker now


Might help, but ive never transfered Hardware from comp A to B and besides that he lives in another city right next to mine. And we dont have cars so transfering the comps would be a bish


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


Also it remained stable during burn test untill we touched something during that and it just hard-locked


Can you elaborate on this - did you physically touch something on the board, or are you just talking metaphorically?

Between MB, RAM, and CPU, I think there is more variability in the system then you might think, particularly when a small difference in a voltage like QPI or vCore is the difference between stable and unstable.

If it were me, I'd drop the multiplier, and play with getting QPI/BClk understood/stable, then drop bclk back to stock (with the QPI you found), raise the multplier, and start raising BClk and vCore as needed.

(I'd also check one more time that all the other settings are correct, and you aren't accidentally trying , to say, overclock the PCI bus)

eric


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elricm*


Can you elaborate on this - did you physically touch something on the board, or are you just talking metaphorically?

Between MB, RAM, and CPU, I think there is more variability in the system then you might think, particularly when a small difference in a voltage like QPI or vCore is the difference between stable and unstable.

If it were me, I'd drop the multiplier, and play with getting QPI/BClk understood/stable, then drop bclk back to stock (with the QPI you found), raise the multplier, and start raising BClk and vCore as needed.

(I'd also check one more time that all the other settings are correct, and you aren't accidentally trying , to say, overclock the PCI bus)

eric


Ofc I didnt touch the board physically








As for messing with settings, its near to immpossible for me myself since we spend more time on skype behind our own comps and @ school then at eachothers place's so for me to tweak his comp could be a bit tricky, besides studywhoring is gonna start again next week so we'll be quite busy besides it but the extra 1.2Ghz p/core would be nice when doing renders/simulations







Still tho, why would these hardlocks start to occur after a week + of stability, with quite some nights of rendering meaning alot of hours of stress for the cpu


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pzyko80*


thanks looking forward to it. and as far i know from the corsair site they recommend achi for my drive so it does support it


As promised these are the instructions:

1. Startup "Regedit"
2. Open HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SYSTEM / CurrentControlset / Services
3. Open msahci 
4. In the right field left click on "start" and go to Modify 
5. In the value Data field enter "0" and click "ok"
6. Exit "Regedit" 
7. Reboot Rig and enter BIOS (hold "Delete" key while Booting)
8. In your BIOS now change SATA Mode to AHCI from IDE
9. Boot into windows 7, the OS will recognize AHCI and install the devices

Now the system needs one more reboot and voilla .. enjoy the improved SSD performance.

From HardOCP Forum (I only did the above though)
--------------------
The recommendation is to change "Start" Values in these keys to 0:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\System\\CurrentControlSet\\Ser vic es\\Msahci\\Start
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\System\\CurrentControlSet\\Ser vic es\\Pciide\\Start 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\CurrentControlSet\\ser vic es\\iaStorV\\Start


----------



## pzyko80

i agree with eric although cpu ram and mobo are identical there is still a lot of variations from system to system. and as a response to your post. how close of a friend is he to ya lol maybe make him come to you with his set up and tweak it at your place


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


As for messing with settings, its near to immpossible for me myself since we spend more time on skype behind our own comps and @ school then at eachothers place's so for me to tweak his comp could be a bit tricky, besides studywhoring is gonna start again next week so we'll be quite busy besides it but the extra 1.2Ghz p/core would be nice when doing renders/simulations







Still tho, why would these hardlocks start to occur after a week + of stability, with quite some nights of rendering meaning alot of hours of stress for the cpu


Given that they are remote from you, I'd go with a more conservative overclock and see if that holds up.

As to what is happening, that's probably going to be even more impossible to determine remotely. Some possibilities:

- the render/simulation hits a memory access pattern that demands more for the memory controller, and the QPI isn't high enough

- the render/simulation hits a computational access pattern that demands more from the CPU, and it doesn't have enough vCore

- some other process/service (AV scan, backups, auto update,...) fires up and tips things over the edge (btw, are these renders/simulations also driving graphics at the same time? If so, could also be a video driver problem)

- something is happening thermally

- some combination of things happens on the machine causing it to draw more than the power supply can stably provide (that would be less dependent on an OC)

- machine got lonely doing all those renders/simulations and wanted some attention...

eric


----------



## brent1118

hey guys I got two questions.

1) With the components I have in my sig when I go into my BIOS there is a North Bridge Configuration. I was wondering if this should be left on AUTO or "x16 x1 Mode" or "x8 x8 Mode"? I'm assuming AUTO but who knows.

2) I have a 6gbps hdd connected to the sata3 port on the marvell controller but on bootup it shows only 3gbps. I can't figure out why. Any ideas?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elricm* 
Given that they are remote from you, I'd go with a more conservative overclock and see if that holds up.

As to what is happening, that's probably going to be even more impossible to determine remotely. Some possibilities:

- the render/simulation hits a memory access pattern that demands more for the memory controller, and the QPI isn't high enough

- the render/simulation hits a computational access pattern that demands more from the CPU, and it doesn't have enough vCore

- some other process/service (AV scan, backups, auto update,...) fires up and tips things over the edge (btw, are these renders/simulations also driving graphics at the same time? If so, could also be a video driver problem)

- something is happening thermally

- some combination of things happens on the machine causing it to draw more than the power supply can stably provide (that would be less dependent on an OC)

- machine got lonely doing all those renders/simulations and wanted some attention...

eric

Before rendering it survived 6-8h o prime95 and bout 20 LinX tests @ maximum ram so renderings/simulations should or even do not stress beyond that and it didnt occur once after but multible times


----------



## elricm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lipadoza* 
Before rendering it survived 6-8h o prime95 and bout 20 LinX tests @ maximum ram so renderings/simulations should or even do not stress beyond that and it didnt occur once after but multible times









Ok, you convinced me. Nothing is wrong, and it's not failing...









eric


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elricm* 
Ok, you convinced me. Nothing is wrong, and it's not failing...









eric

I wish, ah well at least my cpu is OC'able








Ill mess with it when I haz time and he haz time and ye ill see wut it turns out to be. all in all thx for zee advise and zee assistance


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brent1118* 
hey guys I got two questions.

1) With the components I have in my sig when I go into my BIOS there is a North Bridge Configuration. I was wondering if this should be left on AUTO or "x16 x1 Mode" or "x8 x8 Mode"? I'm assuming AUTO but who knows.

2) I have a 6gbps hdd connected to the sata3 port on the marvell controller but on bootup it shows only 3gbps. I can't figure out why. Any ideas?

1) leave it on auto its safer
2) did you use the gray sata cable that came with the mobo?? its the one that supports 6gbps transfers

hope this helps


----------



## brent1118

yeah im using the gray sata cable. very strange. any other ideas?

this is the hdd connected to the mobo with the gray cable.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136533


----------



## lawrencendlw

Did you do your install on to your SATA III disc? or are you planning on making the SATA III disc a boot disc? You need to do the install and everything with it connected to the SATA II port and then afterwards connect it to the SATA III. To be honest though a standard HDD isn't fast enough to utilize the whole speed of SATA II so its almost pointless to connect it to a SATA III port. The only thing that can really benefit from a SATA III at the moment is SSD's and maybe some SCSI drives at 15k RPM's and maybe a velociraptor but even those aren't maxed out on a SATA II.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brent1118* 
yeah im using the gray sata cable. very strange. any other ideas?

this is the hdd connected to the mobo with the gray cable.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136533


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brent1118* 
yeah im using the gray sata cable. very strange. any other ideas?

this is the hdd connected to the mobo with the gray cable.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136533

just out of curiosity do you have any jumpers on the drive?? cause i ran in to this same problem. jumper on pins 3 and 6 forces it on 3gbps mode no jumper makes it 6gbps mode. just a thought

i know this cause i have the exact same drive as you for my storage


----------



## brent1118

i thought of that too. i checked and there are no jumpers on it.


----------



## brent1118

but the hard drive specifically supports sata III. i dunno...


----------



## JD13X

Hi,

This is my first build in a number of years & just had to build it rather than buy a Dell or some other PC store. I ordered the parts Last Mon & they arrived on Fri. I had it assembled with in 2 hrs minus the video card & the SSD.

I was going to get the HAF 932 & P6X58D Premium, but saw newer models available along with the HAF-X.

I received the video card; a EVGA 480 ( not super clocked) Sat. & the SSD came this past Mon. I was able to install the OS; Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit.

More pictures to follow...

JD


----------



## JD13X

I ran across a tid-bit that might help...

Some have said that the earlier version of the SATA III WD blacks need a firmware update to work as SATA III.

http://community.wdc.com/t5/Desktop/...ght/true#M2284

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...age=2&count=16

Luckily mine did not

JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brent1118* 
yeah im using the gray sata cable. very strange. any other ideas?

this is the hdd connected to the mobo with the gray cable.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136533


----------



## folk-it-up

well guys i ordered the p6x58d-e, can i join?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Grats on ordering a excellent board. You wont be sorry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


well guys i ordered the p6x58d-e, can i join?


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Grats on ordering a excellent board. You wont be sorry.


ty! i cant wait till it gets here, i got it for $215 from newegg off the 24hr sale i posted a couple pages back on here


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
ty! i cant wait till it gets here, i got it for $215 from newegg off the 24hr sale i posted a couple pages back on here

Nice deal. Grats!!!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Deleted because of double post.


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pzyko80*


ok system is installed on the ssd but now every time i turn on achi system wont boot and bsod's and i have the latest bios installed and how the heck do i turn on trim?? corsair web not too helpful on that. i have the corsair f 60 f60gb2-brkt thanks in advance ocn


Open a command prompt (probably want to right click and open as admin) and type "fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify" and hit Enter.

If Windows returns "DisableDeleteNotify = 0" then TRIM is running.

If not, type "fsutil behavior set DisableDeleteNotify = 0" and hit Enter.

Make sure you don't type the quotes " " just the commands between them.

Just read this in my MaximumPC magazine yesterday and thought of your post, lol. I hope this helps, and this way you don't have to go into the registry, you can do it all from a command window.


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeezee*


Open a command prompt (probably want to right click and open as admin) and type "fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify" and hit Enter.

If Windows returns "DisableDeleteNotify = 0" then TRIM is running.

If not, type "fsutil behavior set DisableDeleteNotify = 0" and hit Enter.

Make sure you don't type the quotes " " just the commands between them.

Just read this in my MaximumPC magazine yesterday and thought of your post, lol. I hope this helps, and this way you don't have to go into the registry, you can do it all from a command window.










thanks for the great tip now my achi is set and good to go and im now sure that trim is running... kinda made me miss dos


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JD13X*


I ran across a tid-bit that might help...

Some have said that the earlier version of the SATA III WD blacks need a firmware update to work as SATA III.

http://community.wdc.com/t5/Desktop/...ght/true#M2284

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...age=2&count=16

Luckily mine did not

JD


@brent either this or my only other thought is try reinstalling your sata 3 drivers from your mobo disc. hope this helps good luck


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeezee*


Open a command prompt (probably want to right click and open as admin) and type "fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify" and hit Enter.

If Windows returns "DisableDeleteNotify = 0" then TRIM is running.

If not, type "fsutil behavior set DisableDeleteNotify = 0" and hit Enter.

Make sure you don't type the quotes " " just the commands between them.

Just read this in my MaximumPC magazine yesterday and thought of your post, lol. I hope this helps, and this way you don't have to go into the registry, you can do it all from a command window.











This confirms Win7 is sending the trim command which I think by default it alway does. i.e I've just run it on my second system with only conventional hard drives and it also returned "DisableDeleteNotify = 0".

Once the above has confirmed Win7 is sending the trim command then this utility will confirm the SSD firmware is trim enabled:

http://crystalmark.info/software/Cry...o/index-e.html


----------



## Nemesis429

Interesting to read, seeing how I'm getting Asus P6X58D-E in a few days, I CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I downloaded the software but how do you make sure that the drive has TRIM enabled from this software? I cannot find the setting option. Is it the part on under supported features? By it just saying that it supports trim then it should be ok right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasterEEL* 
This confirms Win7 is sending the trim command which I think by default it alway does. i.e I've just run it on my second system with only conventional hard drives and it also returned "DisableDeleteNotify = 0".

Once the above has confirmed Win7 is sending the trim command then this utility will confirm the SSD firmware is trim enabled:

http://crystalmark.info/software/Cry...o/index-e.html


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I downloaded the software but how do you make sure that the drive has TRIM enabled from this software? I cannot find the setting option. Is it the part on under supported features? By it just saying that it supports trim then it should be ok right?

Yes it is the supported features. You should see SMART, 4Bit LBA, NCQ & Trim.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah My SSD has under supported features : S.M.A.R.T. 48bit LBA APM (then it has AAM but its not highlighted) NCQ TRIM. I have no idea what any of these are but the Smart and TRIM but I am gonna google to find out unless you have the short version in easy to figure out terms.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasterEEL* 
Yes it is the supported features. You should see SMART, 4Bit LBA, NCQ & Trim.


----------



## JD13X

While on SSD; what happens if there is a power failure or sudden system stop? I had one hiccup where: after exiting Express Gate, My system could not find the boot drive which is the SSD. I powered down, then booted up into bios looked through the boot order & couldn't find the SSD (I was playing with a slight OC) I reset everything then, it detected the SSD after backing off the OC.

Would bumping up the Multiplier do that or was it something else I did? 
I had it up to 3.5mhz with the stock voltages & XMP set to 1600mhz with everything else on auto.

JD


----------



## lawrencendlw

I had an issue like that myself. Just remember that if all else fails you always have the reset CMOS button on the back of the case to set everything back to default settings. Make sure that you save your settings so that if you have to do that, you don't have to start all over again. Is your SSD a SATA III SSD? If so is it connected to the SATA III ports on the Motherboard? If it's not a SATA III drive then make sure to put it on the SATA II ports (but make sure that if you have multiple SATA drives that you have the boot drive in the SATA II slot 1 and then the secondary drive in SATA II port 2 and so on so that you don't have any conflicts from that because the BIOS reads those first.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JD13X*


While on SSD; what happens if there is a power failure or sudden system stop? I had one hiccup where: after exiting Express Gate, My system could not find the boot drive which is the SSD. I powered down, then booted up into bios looked through the boot order & couldn't find the SSD (I was playing with a slight OC) I reset everything then, it detected the SSD after backing off the OC.

Edit: I don't think that it was the bumping of the multiplier that did it. It was more likely that it was due to the power loss.

Would bumping up the Multiplier do that or was it something else I did? 
I had it up to 3.5mhz with the stock voltages & XMP set to 1600mhz with everything else on auto.

JD


----------



## thegr8brian

So I've run into a bit of a wall. I've gotten a stable 4.2ghz OC with no HT and now I am trying to get a stable 4.0ghz with HT.

The below settings pass 20 passes in LinX with 25k problem size; however, I've been running prime95 and I am getting rounding errors one one core randomly anywhere between 15min-3 hours in. The settings I am using in prime is I click custom then I just change the memory to use to 4800MB.

I've tried raising the cpu voltage to 1.26250 and it didn't change anything and was approaching the point of too much heat. I tried changing the memory to 1456mhz and that also did not change anything which leads me to believe it's the cpu and not the mem. I've tried raising the QPI voltage to 1.3ish but this also seemed like it had no effect and if I drop it any lower than 1.27500 I get BSOD 124 errors. I know many will say to try using the 21 multiplier but if I do it ends up getting the cpu too hot and I can't keep the mem speeds.

Currently I'm testing with the IOH voltage dropped to 1.12v from 1.14 since I've heard that in some weird cases the lower voltage improves the stability. 1.10v causes BSOD same with ICH voltage 1.10v will cause BSOD.

If I still get the random rounding errors after this I think I will try bumping up CPU PLL voltage a little, but at this point I'm just guessing.

Any suggestions?

RAM Timings 6-9-6-24

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[22.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[182]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1820MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3540MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.23125]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.27500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.68]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Nice chip ! 1.23125v would be a very low voltage for me @4.0.

Take the uncore out of the equation for a minute. Just to get your cpu voltage set. Drop the mem. multiplier to x6 UCLK to x2 memory frequency and loosen your timings.

Try bumping CPU PLL voltage to 1.84 or 1.88.

Try bumping CPU Differential Amplitude to 900mV or 1000mV


----------



## phillydee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Between the new RAM not working and your earlier posts http://www.overclock.net/10259703-post2914.html I'm really thinking it is the DRAM slot itself that is the problem. Either something else on the board is causing it to bend, the slot in and of itself is warped or the contacts within are bad. IDK

You didn't happen to end up with any extra standoffs when you installed the board did you ?










Hey Sizzle you'd be happy to know I've swapped a pair of sticks around, and so far no problem. I've done no oc setups until this thing sorted itself out, and it's been about a week after I took two sticks and swapped positions and it seems to be going OK. I'll be re-doing my oc over the weekend.

Also I don't *think* my mega is bending the board. Everything feels ok--I've put plenty a pc together, and nothing seems out of the ordinary atm.

Ideally tho I will probably upgrade to a 3X4ghz kit in the near future.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I am happy for you phillydee. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## muffins

Hi all!

I have a concern about my dram voltage. I have Kingston HyperX 6gb, KHX1600C9D3K3/6GX. In my bios I had set it to use XMP, and it seemed to have set everything correctly, except its dram voltage is at 1.66v. The ram specs states its voltage is 1.65v, and the bios is telling me anything higher than 1.65v can damage my CPU memory controller, my processor is a Core i7 980X. I got my motherboard, ram, and processor back on May 28th, 2010, and everything has ran stable since, but am I slowly damaging my processor? I tried setting it down to 1.65v, but the bios only lets me change values as even numbers, I.E, 1.62,1.64,1.66, I can't seem to be able to set it to 1.65, or any odd value like 1.61,1.63.

I tried upgrading to the newest bios, and I was able to set it to 1.65, but I had a really weird issue with my motherboard making a 56k dial tone type noise emitting from it so I went back to the stock bios of 0108 and that issue went away....


----------



## Faraz

1.66 shouldn't be an issue. Many people use that, especially if they're overclocking the processor. If you don't feel comfortable, do 1.64 and use 1.66 only if you have stability issues.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
1.66 shouldn't be an issue. Many people use that, especially if they're overclocking the processor. If you don't feel comfortable, do 1.64 and use 1.66 only if you have stability issues.

Ah, that's good to know my processor or ram wont randomly explode lol, thank you









Though, I do have on more concern. I kinda talked about it my first post, but I am really curious at what could be causing it.. This only happens with the 0303 bios version, which is the newest one. When Windows starts to boot up, my motherboard starts to make a weird noise. It kinda sounds like you can hear the electricity on my motherboard, and when something cpu intensive starts up, like moving my mouse, or loading up a game, it gets really loud and kinda sounds like a 56k modem. With 0108 bios version, it doesn't do this at all, its completely silent. I just tried upgrading to 0303 again today to see if it would work, but it started up the noise again. Downgraded back to 0108, and it works perfectly fine, no noise at all.


----------



## JD13X

My SSD is a SATAII not III & I do have it on the first SATA port.
I did find out that I was changing the wrong multiplier; the base clock & not the CPU multiplier. For some reason that was blockout didn't see how to unblock it.
I'm still getting use to Intel's new architecture. I'm use to the old P4 systems, where you just bump up the FSB & voltage to get an OC.

Anyone looking for a slightly used P4 2.8 ghz with HT, retail box with stock heat sink? I bought, then later found out that it was the board that was dead.

JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I had an issue like that myself. Just remember that if all else fails you always have the reset CMOS button on the back of the case to set everything back to default settings. Make sure that you save your settings so that if you have to do that, you don't have to start all over again. Is your SSD a SATA III SSD? If so is it connected to the SATA III ports on the Motherboard? If it's not a SATA III drive then make sure to put it on the SATA II ports (but make sure that if you have multiple SATA drives that you have the boot drive in the SATA II slot 1 and then the secondary drive in SATA II port 2 and so on so that you don't have any conflicts from that because the BIOS reads those first.


----------



## samuel002

i followed xmisery guide on 3.8ghz and im getting pretty high temps 74,72,72,70 with full load. with linx running 20times with 17000 problem size so i was wondering if i should go up to 4ghz?


----------



## samuel002

heres a screenshot after testing with linX


----------



## dantoyang

Greetings,

Pulled the trigger and bought the -e from Newegg's sale. Pictures will be coming up as soon as I receive them and start to build. Please add me to the club !


----------



## elricm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samuel002* 
i followed xmisery guide on 3.8ghz and im getting pretty high temps 74,72,72,70 with full load. with linx running 20times with 17000 problem size so i was wondering if i should go up to 4ghz?

With or without HT?

eric


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samuel002* 
i followed xmisery guide on 3.8ghz and im getting pretty high temps 74,72,72,70 with full load. with linx running 20times with 17000 problem size so i was wondering if i should go up to 4ghz?

Nice low core voltage you got there









At 3.8Ghz your min temps are about 10C higher than mine but your max is about them same which is a bit surprising. Suggests your cooler is doing it's job under load though. What is your ambient temp?

I have vCore @1.2 (cpuz 1.184) and QPI 1.225.

http://www.overclock.net/10184843-post2860.html

I found getting up to 4.0GHz or 4.2GHz required a fair bit more voltage which pushed my highest temp core to 85C under load. Nothing wrong with that, but I have traded a bit of speed to keep temps lower.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samuel002* 
i followed xmisery guide on 3.8ghz and im getting pretty high temps 74,72,72,70 with full load. with linx running 20times with 17000 problem size so i was wondering if i should go up to 4ghz?

Agree with EasterEEL your temps are not alarming for load @ 3.8. But look pretty bad considering your low voltage. Your H-50 needs some help. Get that taken care of before shooting for higher clocks.


----------



## samuel002

Yeah im planning to reset the cooler right now the temp are 42,45,46,44 at idie right now. can i call it stable? or do i need to test it with intelburntest and prime95? when can i call it stable?

@EasterEEL i just copied the guide i dunno if this is low voltage it hasn't crash i don't know if its stable or not.


----------



## samuel002

just did a test with IBT 10 runs/veryhigh heres a screenshot


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samuel002* 
i followed xmisery guide on 3.8ghz and im getting pretty high temps 74,72,72,70 with full load. with linx running 20times with 17000 problem size so i was wondering if i should go up to 4ghz?

These are very high temps, especially for a H50 push/pull.
Unless you have high ambient temps then your doing something wrong.
Anyhow try using IntelBurnTest @ Very High 20x
and 8-12h of prime 95 small fft or blend to test stability and temps.

Anyways hope this helps


----------



## samuel002

Yeah i just repaste my h50 with MX-3 and i still get the same temps >.< i'm using the antec blue led fans to do push/pull


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samuel002* 
just did a test with IBT 10 runs/veryhigh heres a screenshot









Your idle temps do seem about 8-10C high espeically with your vCore temp, but that partially depends on your ambient temp. What is your ambient temp?

Approx 74C is reasonable under load, it's what I get albeit with a slighly higher vCore.

My stability test is usually 3 hours of Prime95, 20xIBThigh and some 3DMark testing and then how the system then runs for normal day to day use. Stability testing is quite a subjective subject; some would want to see much longer testing. My own view is that I don't want to put my system under high stress and high temps for hours on end. I just want to be stable for normal day to day work.


----------



## samuel002

Oh i see my room temp is about 23c what QPI Data should be i have it in auto should i change it to something else?


----------



## routek

Hi guys.

I used xmisery guide as a template to OC my i7 930 to 3.8Ghz with Hyper threading using the P6X58D-E

I had to bump the CPU voltage to 1.20000 in the bios (1.18125 suggested with HT) as it shut down after exiting the bios so I might try to drop it a bit and tune it later. Also bumped up the QPI/Dram voltage to 1.24375 at the same time. I'm running prime95 and just took a pic after 13mins. Pic show CPU voltage 1.184.

EDIT: same temps after an hour

Just wondering what you think and possibly see anything untoward that I've done. Cheers.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You never want to adjust 2 settings at once to find stability. You want to do the Vcore and test and then if it fails do the QPI/DRAM. That way your not raising the Vcore when it was the dram that needed more juice and vice versa.



routek said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I used xmisery guide as a template to OC my i7 930 to 3.8Ghz with Hyper threading using the P6X58D-E
> 
> I had to bump the CPU voltage to 1.20000 in the bios (1.18125 suggested with HT) as it shut down after exiting the bios so I might try to drop it a bit and tune it later. Also bumped up the QPI/Dram voltage to 1.24375 at the same time. I'm running prime95 and just took a pic after 13mins. Pic show CPU voltage 1.184.
> 
> EDIT: same temps after an hour
> 
> Just wondering what you think and possibly see anything untoward that I've done. Cheers.


----------



## routek

Yeah that's correct of course I wouldn't want to be using too much. The way it immediately shut down seemed like the values were low for mine.

After a long run I went back and started small increments and ended up being stable at what I guessed at unfortunately. Best to check though. Max temp was 59 after hours of prime.


----------



## syl

0904 BIOS for the Premium is out:

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...6X58D_Premium/


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *routek* 
Yeah that's correct of course I wouldn't want to be using too much. The way it immediately shut down seemed like the values were low for mine.

After a long run I went back and started small increments and ended up being stable at what I guessed at unfortunately. Best to check though. Max temp was 59 after hours of prime.

Congrats on your new stable 3.8 OC. Can you post your settings when you get a chance.


----------



## Kyushu

Hey guys I'm thinking about getting this board the E version to save money. I read the differences in the first page of the thread but had some questions.
What would I being giving up if I get the E over the premium? Will I get the same amount of support from people in this forum if I get the E or do a lot more people have the premium here? Support like overclocking settings etc...

Thanks guys.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Hey guys I'm thinking about getting this board the E version to save money. I read the differences in the first page of the thread but had some questions.
What would I being giving up if I get the E over the premium? Will I get the same amount of support from people in this forum if I get the E or do a lot more people have the premium here? Support like overclocking settings etc...

Thanks guys.

i'm pretty sure there are equal amount of support for both boards since they're practically the same. the only slight difference you might have to adjust would probably because your your cpu since no processors are alike.


----------



## Kyushu

Ok cool.


----------



## lawrencendlw

What's really new with it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syl* 
0904 BIOS for the Premium is out:

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...6X58D_Premium/


----------



## xmisery

==================================================
*P6X58D Premium BIOS Update Changelog*
==================================================
Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [1002] - Released (2010/09/10)
*-* Improve system stability

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0904] - Released (2010/08/27)
*-* Added Marvell 9120 support and updated option ROM to v1.0.0.1025
*-* Fixed CrashFree function failed in BIOS 0903
*-* Improve system stability

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0813] - Released (2010/06/22)
*-* Support IXTU (Intel Extreme Tuning Utility)

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0808] - Released (2010/04/20)
*-* Improve memory compatibility

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0703] - Released (2010/02/25)
*-* Improve system stability
*-* Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0604] - Released (2010/01/29)
*-* Fix DRAM Voltage is abnormal in TurboV

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0506] - Released (2010/01/11)
*-* Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0402] - Released (2009/12/01)
*-* Enhance OC Profile storage space from 2 to 8 slots.
*-* Enable instant display of Target CPU & DRAM Frequency under Ai Tweaker

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0301] - Released (First)
==================================================

==================================================
*P6X58D-E Xtreme BIOS Update Changelog*
==================================================
Description P6X58D-E Xtreme BIOS [0303] - Released (2010/06/08)
*-* Improve memory compatibility
*-* Improve system stability
*-* Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Description P6X58D-E Xtreme BIOS [0204] - Released (2010/04/13)

Description P6X58D-E Xtreme BIOS [0108] - Released (First)
==================================================


----------



## willi0201

Sorry i dont have the answer to your question. But could you please help me with something? I cant figure out how to post anything on this website. How?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willi0201*


Sorry i dont have the answer to your question. But could you please help me with something? I cant figure out how to post anything on this website. How?


I think you just did.


----------



## Faraz

Brilliant. My first sig quote.


----------



## syl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


What's really new with it?


See Xmisery's Changelog info for 0904 bios few posts up. Been playing around with the new bios the last few hours but so far haven't noticed any improvements on stability or OC.

Just make sure to write down all your stable settings before updating to the new bios because the old OC profiles won't work.


----------



## kckyle

first post updated.


----------



## routek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Congrats on your new stable 3.8 OC. Can you post your settings when you get a chance.


Thanks. It's basically your settings for 3.8Ghz but CPU voltage is 1.20000 and QPI/Dram voltage to 1.24375. I've got Hyperthreading enabled.


----------



## sneakyduh

Hey everyone. First post here and any help would be greatly appreciated.

Just finished building my i7-930 system using the P6X58D-E (0303 BIOS) and attempting to use 6GB (3x2GB) of the Corsair model TR3X6G1600C8. Seems like I'm one of the many that appear to not be getting the full 6GB. BIOS and Windows both show 4GB, but HWiNFO32 is showing 6GB with 3 slots populated with 2GB each. Here's what I've tried...

One at a time, I tried each DIMM in slot 1 on the board. 2 of the 3 booted. The third (and suspected bad) one resulted in no boots nor beeps, and the MEMOK! light remained on. I tried using the MEMOK! feature but in the end, it failed and never booted. The DIMM slots don't appear to be bad as I've tried every combination in slots A1, B1, and C1 and no matter what slot/DIMM combo I get 4GB, so is it safe to say this is just a bad DIMM? The only other thing I tried was changing the DRAM bus voltage from AUTO to 1.65 but still no go.

Does this truly sound like a bad DIMM? I'm really not sure what other settings to change, nor values to use for those settings. Any suggestions?

UPDATE.....

I tried some settings I found recommended elsewhere with no luck. Still showing 4 out of 6GB. These settings were...

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BCLK Frequency: 133
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1600
UCLK Frequency: 3200
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.3000
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.65
DRAM CAS# Latency: 8
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 8
DRAM RAS# PRE Time: 8
DRAM RAS# ACT Time: 24

Anything not mentioned was left at AUTO.

Thanks!


----------



## cyclone3d

I just got done flashing the new 0904 Premium BIOS onto my -E board.

I decided to see if the XMP profile would actually work... and it does.

With the -E BIOS, it wouldn't even POST.

Now to see if it is better for overclocking as well.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Isn't supposed to improve system stability too? If that's the case then I might just try flashing it too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclone3d*


I just got done flashing the new 0904 Premium BIOS onto my -E board.

I decided to see if the XMP profile would actually work... and it does.

With the -E BIOS, it wouldn't even POST.

Now to see if it is better for overclocking as well.


----------



## sn0man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Isn't supposed to improve system stability too? If that's the case then I might just try flashing it too.


Not likely you'd gain anything from it (if at all) that wouldn't be included in a future _E _BIOS update.


----------



## heptilion

@sizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


t
Well I don't know what to think of all these contradictions so I decided to try it out myself. So I set myself an overclock of 200 X 19 with the DRAM Frequency at 1603MHz and UCLK X2 and went to work getting it stable. Took some doing because my chip doesn't seem to like 19 near as well as 21 but we finally got it stable although I might have gotten a little impatient and left myself a little more headroom than needed.


what did u put as ur offset voltage for 200 x 19 overclock???


----------



## lawrencendlw

The BIOS Update is for both the P6X58D Premium and -E revisions of the motherboard right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sn0man* 
Not likely you'd gain anything from it (if at all) that wouldn't be included in a future _E_ BIOS update.

This is where I got the Idea of it being better stability.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
==================================================
*P6X58D Premium BIOS Update Changelog*
==================================================
Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0904] - Released (2010/08/27)
*-* Added Marvell 9120 support and updated option ROM to v1.0.0.1025
*-* Fixed CrashFree function failed in BIOS 0903
*-* Improve system stability

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0813] - Released (2010/06/22)
*-* Support IXTU (Intel Extreme Tuning Utility)

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0808] - Released (2010/04/20)
*-* Improve memory compatibility

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0703] - Released (2010/02/25)
*-* Improve system stability
*-* Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0604] - Released (2010/01/29)
*-* Fix DRAM Voltage is abnormal in TurboV

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0506] - Released (2010/01/11)
*-* Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0402] - Released (2009/12/01)
*-* Enhance OC Profile storage space from 2 to 8 slots.
*-* Enable instant display of Target CPU & DRAM Frequency under Ai Tweaker

Description P6X58D Premium BIOS [0301] - Released (First)
==================================================


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sneakyduh* 
Hey everyone. First post here and any help would be greatly appreciated.

Just finished building my i7-930 system using the P6X58D-E (0303 BIOS) and attempting to use 6GB (3x2GB) of the Corsair model TR3X6G1600C8. Seems like I'm one of the many that appear to not be getting the full 6GB. BIOS and Windows both show 4GB, but HWiNFO32 is showing 6GB with 3 slots populated with 2GB each. Here's what I've tried...

One at a time, I tried each DIMM in slot 1 on the board. 2 of the 3 booted. The third (and suspected bad) one resulted in no boots nor beeps, and the MEMOK! light remained on. I tried using the MEMOK! feature but in the end, it failed and never booted. The DIMM slots don't appear to be bad as I've tried every combination in slots A1, B1, and C1 and no matter what slot/DIMM combo I get 4GB, so is it safe to say this is just a bad DIMM? The only other thing I tried was changing the DRAM bus voltage from AUTO to 1.65 but still no go.

Does this truly sound like a bad DIMM? I'm really not sure what other settings to change, nor values to use for those settings. Any suggestions?

UPDATE.....

I tried some settings I found recommended elsewhere with no luck. Still showing 4 out of 6GB. These settings were...

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BCLK Frequency: 133
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1600
UCLK Frequency: 3200
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.3000
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.65
DRAM CAS# Latency: 8
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 8
DRAM RAS# PRE Time: 8
DRAM RAS# ACT Time: 24

Anything not mentioned was left at AUTO.

Thanks!

Yeah, I think it's most likely a faulty stick since you've used all the combinations. I was going to say you may need 1.66 voltage, but with just one stick causing issues even at stock BCLK, I doubt that's it.

I had the exact same issue with my G.Skills and after putting them through all sorts of test (I even examined socket pins to see if one was bent), it turned out to be a bad stick. I say RMA it; Corsair is pretty good with that.


----------



## sneakyduh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Yeah, I think it's most likely a faulty stick since you've used all the combinations. I was going to say you may need 1.66 voltage, but with just one stick causing issues even at stock BCLK, I doubt that's it.

I had the exact same issue with my G.Skills and after putting them through all sorts of test (I even examined socket pins to see if one was bent), it turned out to be a bad stick. I say RMA it; Corsair is pretty good with that.

Cool...thanks for the reply!! I purchased everything from Newegg but what would you suggest as far as the RMA? Would I be better served going through Newegg or contacting Corsair directly?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
@sizzle

what did u put as ur offset voltage for 200 x 19 overclock???

When I did the 200 X 19 I didn't use the offset voltage. First time I ended up 1.25xx under load without LLC. Bios setting of 1.33xx(?? didn't write it down so going off memory here). Second time when I ran the benchmarks for comparison to 181 X 21 & 1448 MHz RAM I just did a quick and dirty 1.28v with LLC.

With LLC disabled with the offset voltage settings .08 ~ .09 would have got it.

That is with my slightly power hungry chip though. Hopefully you can get it a little lower than that. No golden chip for me









[edit to add] You should check my comparison of the 2 I did. In Vantage at least there was very little to no differnce in score. http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...l#post10450534. It did feel snappier to me. Though with no performance advantage showing in a 3D benchmark and the lower voltages (lower heat!) I was getting before I didn't stick with the 200 X19. I've been folding 24/7 for 5 days straight now, so I'll take the lower temps over "feels snappier".


----------



## Analogkid

Please add me to the group, currently using the P6X58D-E.


----------



## Daykain

I recently just upgraded to an i7 930 with p6x58d-e and seem to have a stable 3.8 GHz OC as I can run linx for 20 passes and ran memtestx86+ for a few hours without errors. The one issue I do have is I cannot wake the system from sleep mode. I have this issue even when not OCing. I searched the thread but did not see any solutions. Has anyone else experienced this? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## elricm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daykain* 
I recently just upgraded to an i7 930 with p6x58d-e and seem to have a stable 3.8 GHz OC as I can run linx for 20 passes and ran memtestx86+ for a few hours without errors. The one issue I do have is I cannot wake the system from sleep mode. I have this issue even when not OCing. I searched the thread but did not see any solutions. Has anyone else experienced this? Any help is greatly appreciated.

I occasionally (probably less than 20% of the time), have something similar - system goes to sleep, but nothing will cause it to wake. But to complicate things, my keyboard/mouse are wireless, going through a BT dongle plugged into a USB port. Mine is probably a BIOS timing issue of some kind, since most of the time it does work properly.

If yours never works, I'd probably double check the BIOS settings for S3 and the device ports. If you have one, I might try with a different keyboard or mouse, to make sure there isn't something unique to them. I've also heard that Wake on LAN can cause some strange things to happen, so I'd probably try disabling that if you have it enabled. But its definitely not an easy thing to debug - no way to really see the state of the machine, no log entries anywhere, etc.

eric


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elricm* 
I occasionally (probably less than 20% of the time), have something similar - system goes to sleep, but nothing will cause it to wake. But to complicate things, my keyboard/mouse are wireless, going through a BT dongle plugged into a USB port. Mine is probably a BIOS timing issue of some kind, since most of the time it does work properly.

If yours never works, I'd probably double check the BIOS settings for S3 and the device ports. If you have one, I might try with a different keyboard or mouse, to make sure there isn't something unique to them. I've also heard that Wake on LAN can cause some strange things to happen, so I'd probably try disabling that if you have it enabled. But its definitely not an easy thing to debug - no way to really see the state of the machine, no log entries anywhere, etc.

eric

I'm hoping I can help both of you out.







I just fixed this problem with my computer yesterday. It would go to sleep, fans and everything turn off. When I move the mouse to wake it up, the computer seems to come back to life, but the monitor doesn't wake up. My keyboard and mouse are both USB (mouse is wireless USB Logitech MX1100).

Anyhow, after googling like crazy yesterday and seeing people claim it's a RAM issue or a video card issue, I found a post showing a Microsoft Hot Fix for this EXACT issue.

So, here's the link and I hope it fixes your issue. This is ONLY for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/974476


----------



## Daykain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
I'm hoping I can help both of you out.







I just fixed this problem with my computer yesterday. It would go to sleep, fans and everything turn off. When I move the mouse to wake it up, the computer seems to come back to life, but the monitor doesn't wake up. My keyboard and mouse are both USB (mouse is wireless USB Logitech MX1100).

Anyhow, after googling like crazy yesterday and seeing people claim it's a RAM issue or a video card issue, I found a post showing a Microsoft Hot Fix for this EXACT issue.

So, here's the link and I hope it fixes your issue. This is ONLY for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/974476

Thanks for the information but it seems I do not have any USB devices that have a power management tab. I should mention my computer wakes up but the screen does not activate. Also the fans sound like they are running at a different speed than normal. I have the wake function set to my PS2 keyboard using the space bar. Thanks again for any insight.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daykain* 
I recently just upgraded to an i7 930 with p6x58d-e and seem to have a stable 3.8 GHz OC as I can run linx for 20 passes and ran memtestx86+ for a few hours without errors. The one issue I do have is I cannot wake the system from sleep mode. I have this issue even when not OCing. I searched the thread but did not see any solutions. Has anyone else experienced this? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Not sure if this will help resolve your issue, but, I ran across this and thought it might be worth a shot. Try applying that Microsoft Patch and reboot. See if you can get it to wake up from sleep mode afterwards.

==================================================
According to the OS design, a HDD is required to be ready within 10 seconds. However, some large volume HDDs may need more than 10 seconds to initialize. Consequently, longer initialization time may result in BSOD with the error codes below:

－ STOP 0x0000007A
－ STOP 0x00000077
－ STOP 0x000000F4

If this occurred, please update Microsoft OS patch KB977178 to resolve this issue.

For more information, please refer to the following Microsoft KB: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/977178/en-us
==================================================

If that doesn't work.. there was another post mentioning similar issues and what they did to resolve it. Check to see if your DRAM_LED light is red all the time (not just during POST when checking RAM). If it is, clear your CMOS by removing the battery the placing it back and powering back up.

Hopefully some of these suggestions will help. Good luck!


----------



## phillydee

Hey all, (sizzle... ) since there has been a fair bit of discussion on safe QPI volts, I wanted to quickly double check something with y'all.

First, reading that INTEL's safe voltage level for QPI is at 1.35, and reading earlier that QPI and CPU voltage should not be nearer than .5v of each other... how closely should I adhere to this?

Next, here's my 3.8oc on this board. I'm realizing due to 6 RAM sticks, I think having more QPI voltage is a necessary thing. Trying to keep my CPU core voltage at or below 1.2v, here are my settings in the BIOS(1.jpg). I've done the .5volt distance as was suggested earlier.

next, my CPUZ screen cap. Note that CPU voltage drops, I'm reading at 1.184. This is a lot closer to xmisery's initial post--my question is, before I stress test the heck out of this thing, is are my QPI/CPU voltage too close to each other in the BIOS? Or should I gage what is happening in RL (a la CPUZ)

On a side note, it seems this kit, Corsair's XMS3 1600 2x6GB, is really not as easy to work with on this board compared to the 3x4 dominator kit. I dunno. I haven't flashed the latest BIOS either, I'm at 8012 I think.


----------



## elricm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
So, here's the link and I hope it fixes your issue. This is ONLY for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/974476

Interesting - I'll give it a try. Thanks!

eric


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phillydee* 
Hey all, (sizzle... ) since there has been a fair bit of discussion on safe QPI volts, I wanted to quickly double check something with y'all.

First, reading that INTEL's safe voltage level for QPI is at 1.35, and reading earlier that QPI and CPU voltage should not be nearer than .5v of each other... how closely should I adhere to this?

Next, here's my 3.8oc on this board. I'm realizing due to 6 RAM sticks, I think having more QPI voltage is a necessary thing. Trying to keep my CPU core voltage at or below 1.2v, here are my settings in the BIOS(1.jpg). I've done the .5volt distance as was suggested earlier.

next, my CPUZ screen cap. Note that CPU voltage drops, I'm reading at 1.184. This is a lot closer to xmisery's initial post--my question is, before I stress test the heck out of this thing, is are my QPI/CPU voltage too close to each other in the BIOS? Or should I gage what is happening in RL (a la CPUZ)

On a side note, it seems this kit, Corsair's XMS3 1600 2x6GB, is really not as easy to work with on this board compared to the 3x4 dominator kit. I dunno. I haven't flashed the latest BIOS either, I'm at 8012 I think.

Your voltage concern is correct, however, it's supposed to be no more than .5v difference between the QPI and DRAM Bus Voltage, which I couldn't tell from the BIOS screenshot. The .05v difference between the CPU and QPI DRAM Voltage is perfectly fine. I should also add that it's normal for CPU-Z to show a slight voltage drop from what you have defined in BIOS.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
The BIOS Update is for both the P6X58D Premium and -E revisions of the motherboard right?

Actually, the 0904 BIOS is made specifically for the Premium.. The Premium has an extra NIC and the SATA 6Gb/s controller does not support RAID.

Those are the only real hardware differences that I know of.

I did have to find a version of AFUDOS that would let me force flash the BIOS.

I suspect the new -E bios will be released pretty soon as well.


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclone3d* 
Actually, the 0904 BIOS is made specifically for the Premium.. The Premium has an extra NIC and the SATA 6Gb/s controller does not support RAID.

Those are the only real hardware differences that I know of.

I did have to find a version of AFUDOS that would let me force flash the BIOS.

I suspect the new -E bios will be released pretty soon as well.


Have any info on the -E bios update at all? is there even one coming?


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Can anyone who has SLI experience on this board give me some advice?

I am interested in possibly changing my 480 to a 460 SLI but I have read that there are extreme temperature issues on some boards. I was looking at our board and it seems like the slots are fairly close together, so I guess this board suffers from the SLI heat issues? Is it possible to use the 1st slot and the 3rd slot to SLI at 16x/16x? What exactly is possible if there are alternate solutions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah* 
Can anyone who has SLI experience on this board give me some advice?

I am interested in possibly changing my 480 to a 460 SLI but I have read that there are extreme temperature issues on some boards. I was looking at our board and it seems like the slots are fairly close together, so I guess this board suffers from the SLI heat issues? Is it possible to use the 1st slot and the 3rd slot to SLI at 16x/16x? What exactly is possible if there are alternate solutions?

Thanks in advance!

I moved from a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R to an ASUS P6TD Deluxe for that extra space between the PCI-E slots.

That one slot extra space dropped the temps of my top 460 by ~10C.


----------



## JD13X

Try after uninstalling the device, reboot then install newest drivers.
You also might want to check the specs of the new speakers as the old ones might work on the old AC97 codec/ drivers. How do you connect your speakers to your computer; directly from the MB or from your computer's front I/O port?

If it's from the cases audio port, you might have to switch the connector that plugs into the MB. I have the HAF 942 & it had both the AC97 & a HD audio connector.

I don't know what video card you have, but the 480 has sound through the HDMI & DVI connections. I have no idea if that would interfere with what you are trying to resolve?

JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hammerfist* 
Hey guys, i am using windows 7 home premium 64 bit. Basically i dont know whats happened but i have no sound coming from my motherboard onboard sound anymore. I was replacing my old speakers with some new ones and now the onboard sound has stopped working. To check that the speakers were working I tried the new speakers aswell as the ones i replaced on my laptop, they work fine with no problems. I have updated to the realtech drivers but this didn't sort out the problem. I have also checked in the bios to see if high definition audio is enabled and it is.

I unistalled the real tech drivers to see if this may work but it didnt help. In sound-manage audio devices, It says " speakers, high definition audio device, " this is greyed out. Then underneath it says "not plugged in". there is a red arrow in a grey circle pointing down. It is the same either with something plugged in or without i have tried all the different audio connections on the computer but nothing has worked. Is there a cable that i need to reconnect on my motherboard? Any help would be much appreciated, im really confused, i just installed my custom loop and was ready to start gaming, now this has happened. Man seems like Â£1800 well spent......


----------



## Warsteiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah* 
Can anyone who has SLI experience on this board give me some advice?

I am interested in possibly changing my 480 to a 460 SLI but I have read that there are extreme temperature issues on some boards. I was looking at our board and it seems like the slots are fairly close together, so I guess this board suffers from the SLI heat issues? Is it possible to use the 1st slot and the 3rd slot to SLI at 16x/16x? What exactly is possible if there are alternate solutions?

Thanks in advance!

The P6X58D Premium supports x16/x16 or x16/x8/x8. I believe the bottom slot only supports X8. Also I thought I read something in the manual that whenever you plug anything into slot 3 it downclocks the second one, even if it is not a Video Card. As far as SLI working with slots 1 and 3, I cannot say for sure, but it will only take a few minutes to test. Just try it and see if it works.







Also, I don't believe you will notice a performance hit with x8 anyways.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sneakyduh* 
Cool...thanks for the reply!! I purchased everything from Newegg but what would you suggest as far as the RMA? Would I be better served going through Newegg or contacting Corsair directly?

I'd just do it directly through Corsair. Here is their RMA page.


----------



## phillydee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Your voltage concern is correct, however, it's supposed to be no more than .5v difference between the QPI and DRAM Bus Voltage, which I couldn't tell from the BIOS screenshot. The .05v difference between the CPU and QPI DRAM Voltage is perfectly fine. I should also add that it's normal for CPU-Z to show a slight voltage drop from what you have defined in BIOS.

Hey thanks for that, I guess I mis-read that in the previous post. I'll check that out. Thanks!!

EDIT: OK so I remembered my DRAM bus volts is set to 1.6v; thus, having a .35 volt difference by QPI bus volts being 1.25 is safe... "no more than .5v" (I'm trying to make sure I'm understanding correctly. By saying, <.5, having a theoretical voltage of 1.05v on QPI and 1.65v on DRAM bus would exceed the .5v threshold, correct?)


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enphenate* 
Have any info on the -E bios update at all? is there even one coming?

I don't have any info on the -E bios update.. but I would suspect that it would incorporate the same changes.

After all, the hardware is mostly the same except for the extra NIC on the Premium and the better SATA 6Gb/s controller on the -E.


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
I'm hoping I can help both of you out.







I just fixed this problem with my computer yesterday. It would go to sleep, fans and everything turn off. When I move the mouse to wake it up, the computer seems to come back to life, but the monitor doesn't wake up. My keyboard and mouse are both USB (mouse is wireless USB Logitech MX1100).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daykain* 
Thanks for the information but it seems I do not have any USB devices that have a power management tab. I should mention my computer wakes up but the screen does not activate. Also the fans sound like they are running at a different speed than normal. I have the wake function set to my PS2 keyboard using the space bar. Thanks again for any insight.

You may have solved this by now but if not try changing your bios setting for Repost Video on S3 Resume to YES. This often solves the monitor not waking up problem.


----------



## thegr8brian

I figured I should post up my settings for my 4.2ghz w/o HT. This passed 24 hours of prime blend using all mem and LinX 20-pass 25k prob size. Peak load temp is about 88c with a high ambient, around 29c. I'm going to try and lower ICH/IOH and DRAM voltages but I know the QPI and CPU voltages are as low as they can go without any instability.

I'm still working on an OC for 4.0ghz w/ HT and I'm pretty close but it's been giving me quite the headache trying to do 24-hour prime testing.

RAM timings: 6-8-6-9-1N

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1600MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3200MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.27500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23125]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## For Victory

What's the major difference between the P6X58D-E and the Sabertooth? Anyone know which overclocks better or is more powerful on paper? Thanks.


----------



## Warsteiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *For Victory* 
What's the major difference between the P6X58D-E and the Sabertooth? Anyone know which overclocks better or is more powerful on paper? Thanks.

Just looking at it breifly these are the things I noticed:

Sabertooth:
Does not support 3-Way SLI
Does not have the 16+2 phase power design
Does not list DDR3-2000 as supported (sure you can still hit that with OC though)
Uses Ceram!x for heat dissapation ( I am assuming this is on the chipset coolers.)
Has E.S.P. (Efficiency Switching Power not Extra Sensory Perception) This basically cuts power to devices not in use. Not sure if that would be a good thing for OC or not.

Everything else should be the same.


----------



## For Victory

Thank you.


----------



## Nakattk

I am having a weird issue with my new build. It seems that when I play COD MW1 online, when I load a map I get this weird lag in the beginning every 3 seconds it pauses then resumes, but it goes away after a few minutes. Everything else works fine. I have an older gpu that is probably on its way out. It makes a whine sound when ever you play games. I don’t think it’s the gpu though since it goes away at some point. I have my card in the top slot on my mobo and my specs are in my sig. What would casue this?


----------



## lawrencendlw

As you said, it is probably your Graphics card being "on the way out". Upgrade the card and it will probably fix your problem. Probably...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
I am having a weird issue with my new build. It seems that when I play COD MW1 online, when I load a map I get this weird lag in the beginning every 3 seconds it pauses then resumes, but it goes away after a few minutes. Everything else works fine. I have an older gpu that is probably on its way out. It makes a whine sound when ever you play games. I donâ€™t think itâ€™s the gpu though since it goes away at some point. I have my card in the top slot on my mobo and my specs are in my sig. What would casue this?


----------



## Nakattk

Yeah I am trying to hold out on the card as long as I can. I'm just not feeling the current offerings, hoping for something better later this year early next year. I just didn't know if maybe there was something wrong with the 1st pcix slot or my lan port.


----------



## PCCstudent

Are you guys aware of the great RMA policy ASUS has on the P6X58D-Preminum? advance exchange. Mine won't post and MEM OK light always on (only half bright though)


----------



## routek

4.2Ghz









Vcore is at 1.36xxx HT enabled

Asus probe is there too. Was interested in the mobo temp.


----------



## Daykain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasterEEL* 
You may have solved this by now but if not try changing your bios setting for Repost Video on S3 Resume to YES. This often solves the monitor not waking up problem.

Thanks for the tip. I tried that previously but my NIC was not pingable so I knew it was more than a video issue.

After countless hours wasted, I believe I have finally figured out the issue. What seemed to fix it was to enable USB 3.0 in the BIOS (I normally disable all unused devices and didn't even consider having something disabled would cause sleep issues). Why this worked I have no idea.....


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclone3d* 
I just got done flashing the new 0904 Premium BIOS onto my -E board.

I decided to see if the XMP profile would actually work... and it does.

With the -E BIOS, it wouldn't even POST.

Now to see if it is better for overclocking as well.

I have a P6X58D-E as well. Currently on the 0303 -E BIOS. Instability with XMP Profile.

Did you experience instability as well previously?


----------



## lawrencendlw

How long is that Prime run for? It says 1 test so that is why I am inquiring. Also can you put your system info in your sig please so we can see what your hardware config is please?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *routek* 
4.2Ghz









Vcore is at 1.36xxx HT enabled

Asus probe is there too. Was interested in the mobo temp.


----------



## routek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
How long is that Prime run for? It says 1 test so that is why I am inquiring. Also can you put your system info in your sig please so we can see what your hardware config is please?

I used the blend test and left it running for 1.5 hours.


----------



## thegr8brian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *routek* 
I used the blend test and left it running for 1.5 hours.

Have you tried longer testing yet 12-24 hours? Also what is your ambient temperature?


----------



## Nemesis429

whats the best ram for the Asus P6X58D-E, i buy from scan, ebuyer, and overclockers. (looking for 4ghz + clock)


----------



## routek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thegr8brian* 
Have you tried longer testing yet 12-24 hours? Also what is your ambient temperature?

No, I doubt I will any time soon. Ambient temp is 21-22.


----------



## routek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemesis429* 
whats the best ram for the Asus P6X58D-E, i buy from scan, ebuyer, and overclockers. (looking for 4ghz + clock)

My RAM is G.Skill Ripjaws 1600 6GB DDR3 and these run at 1.6V 8-8-8-24 at 4.2GHz. I bought these especially but these are not on the vendors list.

You can find them on overclockers.co.uk , overclock.co.uk and cclonline for Â£120-125 but not sure if I can recommend them to everyone. They seem the best RAM for the price to me and I like that I don't have to possibly go 1.66V and a big cooler can clear them easy.

Sorry I double posted.


----------



## Nemesis429

"Best ram for that mobo" not the cheapest.


----------



## Daykain

I am trying to decide what is the best dual SLI setup for this board (with temp in mind) since I would have to run the cards sandwiched together. I cannot run a card in the 3rd SLI slot due to only having 7 expansion slots on a HAF 932. Is it better to run eVGA GTX 460s 1GB that uses external exhaust or the Gigabyte GTX 460s 1GB? Anyone know if there is a sizeable temp different between the 2 setups? Thanks again for any input.


----------



## dantoyang

Greetings,

My board has other components have finally arrived. However, I am seeing the "CPU Fan Error" message while booting because I connected the push/pull on my Megahalems directly to PSU (given there is only one 4 pins connectors on the board for cpu fan and there are two 3 pins from push/pull S-Flex). Will this cause any issues? Or is there any other recommendations for fan setups? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Warsteiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantoyang* 
Greetings,

My board has other components have finally arrived. However, I am seeing the "CPU Fan Error" message while booting because I connected the push/pull on my Megahalems directly to PSU (given there is only one 4 pins connectors on the board for cpu fan and there are two 3 pins from push/pull S-Flex). Will this cause any issues? Or is there any other recommendations for fan setups? Thanks a lot.

You can just disable the fan monitor in the BIOS. This will make the message go away. You are only getting it because you do not have a fan plugged into the CPU fan header so it thinks there is no fan.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yangtastic* 
I have a P6X58D-E as well. Currently on the 0303 -E BIOS. Instability with XMP Profile.

Did you experience instability as well previously?

1

Well, since it wouldn't even POST when using XMP with the -E 0303 bios I would definitely say there was some "stability" issues.

The only bad thing is that if you cross-flash you won't be able to do RAID on the SATA 6Gb/s controller... not even sure if the 6Gb/s controller will even work with the Premium bios since they are slightly different chips.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclone3d* 
1

Well, since it wouldn't even POST when using XMP with the -E 0303 bios I would definitely say there was some "stability" issues.

The only bad thing is that if you cross-flash you won't be able to do RAID on the SATA 6Gb/s controller... not even sure if the 6Gb/s controller will even work with the Premium bios since they are slightly different chips.

Okay, I'd stay with the -E 0303. I've got my RAM wroking at the official settings now anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantoyang* 
Greetings,

My board has other components have finally arrived. However, I am seeing the "CPU Fan Error" message while booting because I connected the push/pull on my Megahalems directly to PSU (given there is only one 4 pins connectors on the board for cpu fan and there are two 3 pins from push/pull S-Flex). Will this cause any issues? Or is there any other recommendations for fan setups? Thanks a lot.

I have both my fans connected to the fan controller, I just go into Hardware Monitor in BIOS and just set the CPU Fan Speed to "Ignore".


----------



## Nemesis429

will CMT6GX3M3A2000C8 work on the p6x58d-e?


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemesis429* 
will CMT6GX3M3A2000C8 work on the p6x58d-e?

Yes they will


----------



## Nemesis429

Well i chose to get the PVT36G1600LLK ram, cheap, and run at 8-8-8-24 1600mhz


----------



## Bigwhyte

I'm using the i7930 4.0 Overclock that is listed, it works great. However after i turn off my computer for the night the next morning only 2gb of my 6gb are recognized. I have tried all the listed fixes but none seem to work. When the computer is running at stock speeds when it is turned off for the night all 6gb are recognized the next morning like they should. Anyone having a similar problem? if so please any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Have you tried running memtest on your ram?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigwhyte* 
I'm using the i7930 4.0 Overclock that is listed, it works great. However after i turn off my computer for the night the next morning only 2gb of my 6gb are recognized. I have tried all the listed fixes but none seem to work. When the computer is running at stock speeds when it is turned off for the night all 6gb are recognized the next morning like they should. Anyone having a similar problem? if so please any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bigwhyte

yes i have multiple times and it has passed every time


----------



## lawrencendlw

Go into CPU-z and check to see if all the stick are identical. Then try taking them out and running only 1 stick at a time and try it in each slot too also to make sure that you don't have any issues with your DIMM slots.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigwhyte* 
yes i have multiple times and it has passed every time


----------



## heptilion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
When I did the 200 X 19 I didn't use the offset voltage. First time I ended up 1.25xx under load without LLC. Bios setting of 1.33xx(?? didn't write it down so going off memory here). Second time when I ran the benchmarks for comparison to 181 X 21 & 1448 MHz RAM I just did a quick and dirty 1.28v with LLC.

With LLC disabled with the offset voltage settings .08 ~ .09 would have got it.

That is with my slightly power hungry chip though. Hopefully you can get it a little lower than that. No golden chip for me









[edit to add] You should check my comparison of the 2 I did. In Vantage at least there was very little to no differnce in score. http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...l#post10450534. It did feel snappier to me. Though with no performance advantage showing in a 3D benchmark and the lower voltages (lower heat!) I was getting before I didn't stick with the 200 X19. I've been folding 24/7 for 5 days straight now, so I'll take the lower temps over "feels snappier".









ah i see.. thanx for that.. my 930 is also a bit power hungry too.. what sort of temps do u get under load?? mine is 65-70


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey I made a sheet for testing your overclock and making sure you document it so you don't make the same mistakes twice. I'm attaching a excel spread sheet to this. let me know what you think and if I should add anything else to it please. I made it using Microsoft Excel 2007 so let me know if you have an older version and if this wont open and I can make it save as an older format.


----------



## dantoyang

Preliminary result for my first build/oc since Pentium era. Thanks a lot for all the help and information I received from this site especially the settings Xmisery posted.










4.01Ghz with HT on, 20 Passes of Intel burn test at max. Highest temp was 74 degrees C with Megahalems push/pull, room temp 70 degrees F plus/minus 5. I was using the exact settings posted, probably will be able to lower the voltages some more but my next agenda will be trying to bump it toward 4.2Ghz and see what happens. CPU batch number is in the sig.


----------



## dantoyang

and Prime95 blend BSOD'd after an hour or so....trying to figure out whether it's the ram or CPU....and leaning toward CPU cause my ram is set below rated speed/timing while the DIMM voltage is higher...The G.skill Pi I have is rated for 1600 7-8-7-20 @ 1.5v and I have it at 1541 7-8-7-20 @ 1.64v....does this mean I need to further tweak my CPU voltage?


----------



## phillydee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigwhyte* 
yes i have multiple times and it has passed every time









What's your kit, a 6x1gb or 3x2gb? And if it's a 6x1gb, make sure you up your QPI voltages a little more. I had to do that with my 6x2GB kit. So far it seems to be OK. There may be other issues at play but I'm just saying what helped for me. My bios is the 08xx. (I forgot the last 2 digits, sorry)


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heptilion*


ah i see.. thanx for that.. my 930 is also a bit power hungry too.. what sort of temps do u get under load?? mine is 65-70


Peak load temp 73C. With the folding most of the time it has been sitting around 68C - 69C. With a few spikes here and there. That is with the stock Dark Knight. Fan upgrade coming soon.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dantoyang*


and Prime95 blend BSOD'd after an hour or so....trying to figure out whether it's the ram or CPU....and leaning toward CPU cause my ram is set below rated speed/timing while the DIMM voltage is higher...The G.skill Pi I have is rated for 1600 7-8-7-20 @ 1.5v and I have it at 1541 7-8-7-20 @ 1.64v....does this mean I need to further tweak my CPU voltage?


If it made it an hour before BSOD'ing, then my guess would be QPI voltage.

If you are close on cpu voltage but not quite there, it would probably just throw an error on one of the cores and keep running. Same for Vdimm. If you were way off on either it would have BSOD'd much earlier most likely.

I've had several instances where it will run OCCt or prime for several hours and then BSOD on me, and every time it was QPI voltage. Bump it two notches and see if it fixes you.


----------



## fastin

Does this board have solid room for SLI? I was reading another user's post I think it was Robilar and I thought he said that SLI on this board meant you would be sandwiching cards together. I really want a board that is USB 3.0/SATA III and prefer not spending over $300.

Thanks guys


----------



## Bigwhyte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillydee*


What's your kit, a 6x1gb or 3x2gb? And if it's a 6x1gb, make sure you up your QPI voltages a little more. I had to do that with my 6x2GB kit. So far it seems to be OK. There may be other issues at play but I'm just saying what helped for me. My bios is the 08xx. (I forgot the last 2 digits, sorry)


3x2gb kit, I reseated the CPU today to see if that might be the problem so far so good but ill see tomorrow morning thanks for the input.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fastin*


Does this board have solid room for SLI? I was reading another user's post I think it was Robilar and I thought he said that SLI on this board meant you would be sandwiching cards together. I really want a board that is USB 3.0/SATA III and prefer not spending over $300.

Thanks guys


You can PM me if you want a few suggestions on better SLI boards, don't want to clutter up this thread with them.


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fastin* 
Does this board have solid room for SLI? I was reading another user's post I think it was Robilar and I thought he said that SLI on this board meant you would be sandwiching cards together. I really want a board that is USB 3.0/SATA III and prefer not spending over $300.

Thanks guys

I was actually going to ask the same question as i have xfire 5770 and they nearly touch









I have 2x Nvidia GTX460 coming in tomorrow and im wondering if theres any thing i can do about the room issue.

Possibly run a card in the 3rd PCI-E slot?

With my xfire the card in slot 1 is about 10C hotter than the lower one =[


----------



## fastin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah* 
You can PM me if you want a few suggestions on better SLI boards, don't want to clutter up this thread with them.

Is this board not a good board for SLI? No need to Pm as others are asking the same thing.


----------



## routek

I've got 2 460s and the top card is 10C hotter under load and about 4-5C at idle.


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *routek* 
I've got 2 460s and the top card is 10C hotter under load and about 4-5C at idle.

same with my 5770 xfire, top is 10c higher during load =[ when my two 460s come tomorrow ill report back


----------



## ProdigyXP

Hi guys. I'm looking to achieve a completely stable 24/7 overclock of 3.8Ghz on the rig in my signature. I'm a fairly inexperienced overclocker. My experience is limited to overclocking a E6850 & E8400 from 3Ghz to 3.6Ghz... nothing too exciting there.









I have utilized Misery's handy template (thanks, man) with what I think is good success. What I mean by that is that it is 100% stable, but my voltages are much higher than his. I know that everyone's CPU/mobo/ram, etc is different and the whole "your mileage may vary". I also know that 930's seem to require more voltage than their older siblings. I'm basically asking (in a long-winded way) if my adjusted voltages/temps are good for 24/7 use. Everything is set to his template except for:

CPU Voltage: 1.23125
QPI/DramCore Voltage: 1.27500

I believe I can come down on the QPI, but got slightly impatient finding my stable vcore and did a quick and dirty increase in the QPI. I will start lowering this weekend when I have time.

This setup ran Prime95 for over 8 hours with all four cores never passing 72c (they hung around 68c-72c). Idle temps range from 37c-41c.

Does this sound good to the pros out there? The range of issues I had when lowering the vcore were almost instant BSOD upon running Prime95, 1 system freeze during Prime95, and several applications becoming unresponsive at various times. All this cleared at the current settings.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Daykain

Routek what brand of gtx 460 do you have? I can handle 10C difference under load.


----------



## routek

2 EVGA 768MB reference cooler


----------



## Daykain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *routek* 
2 EVGA 768MB reference cooler










Good to know. Thanks! I saw on another thread someone with Gigabyte GTX 460s SLI'd that had 20+ C differences in temp but couldn't find a thread that talked about this board and temp differences for an EVGA with EE.


----------



## so_bad

Here we go!

New workstation:


----------



## heptilion

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373575

add me to the 4ghz list... =D

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Offsetl]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.05625]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.2500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.62]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

my gratidude goes to xmisery, blackdragon24 and sizzle..

checked stability with 50 passes of linx at 25489 problem size and 8 hours of prime95 blend test
max temp is at 76c.. is that too high??


----------



## lawrencendlw

There is no way that your CPU voltage is 0.05625. I'm sure its just a typo.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373575

add me to the 4ghz list... =D

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Offsetl]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.05625]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.2500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.62]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

my gratidude goes to xmisery, blackdragon24 and sizzle..

checked stability with 50 passes of linx at 25489 problem size and 8 hours of prime95 blend test
max temp is at 76c.. is that too high??


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
If it made it an hour before BSOD'ing, then my guess would be QPI voltage.

If you are close on cpu voltage but not quite there, it would probably just throw an error on one of the cores and keep running. Same for Vdimm. If you were way off on either it would have BSOD'd much earlier most likely.

I've had several instances where it will run OCCt or prime for several hours and then BSOD on me, and every time it was QPI voltage. Bump it two notches and see if it fixes you.

upped QPI like 5 or 6 notches and passed 24 hr prime95 stable except coming home to a crashed firefox(not like FF does not crash @ stock), will start folding to get a real feel once I am done OCing my graphic card and figure out how to setup folding in ubuntu. Thanks a lot for the suggestion


----------



## heptilion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
There is no way that your CPU voltage is 0.05625. I'm sure its just a typo.









nah its not a typo.. im using "offset" instead of "manual" to adjust my voltage..


----------



## lawrencendlw

So what then? That means that you have your voltage raised by 0.05625 v over what the board had stock?How does that offset work out for you? It's not more or less stable right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
nah its not a typo.. im using "offset" instead of "manual" to adjust my voltage..


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373575

add me to the 4ghz list... =D

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Offsetl]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.05625]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.2500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.62]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

my gratidude goes to xmisery, blackdragon24 and sizzle..

checked stability with 50 passes of linx at 25489 problem size and 8 hours of prime95 blend test
max temp is at 76c.. is that too high??

Nice overclock.







Temps look fine for linx.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So what then? That means that you have your voltage raised by 0.05625 v over what the board had stock?How does that offset work out for you? It's not more or less stable right?

You must have been gone that day. That's okay I was late to the party myself.







Using the offset voltage enables voltage scaling when used in conjunction with speedstep and C1e. Click the little blue flame in the bottom of my sig for a visual.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heptilion* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373575

add me to the 4ghz list... =D

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Offsetl]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.05625]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.2500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.62]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

my gratidude goes to xmisery, blackdragon24 and sizzle..

checked stability with 50 passes of linx at 25489 problem size and 8 hours of prime95 blend test
max temp is at 76c.. is that too high??

That's looking good man. Congrats!

You might be able to drop the differential amplitude to 700mv. Also, you might be able to disable LLC if you raise the offset voltage some. I'm not a big fan of LLC but some people love it, so it is a personal preference.


----------



## pzyko80

well my sig rig gave me a bsod greeting when i booted her up this morning. She said "machine_check_exception" so i went to the lappy and researched it a bit and came up with it had something to do with ram and and or too much or not enough voltage going to a component. since nothing on my machine is really oc'ed and i only messed with my ram to get it to run at 1600 with it stock timings 8 8 8 24 @ 1.64v (since my mobo doesnt allow me to go 1.65v as recommended) i hit the cmos reset button on the back and loaded defaults and she booted. ran memtest for 5 passes and got 0 errors. the machine was stable at 1600 ram for about a month then this happened. did my ram go bad or what else could have caused this you think

thanks in advance


----------



## Enphenate

So i have been running SLI 460s for two days now, top one is obviously hotter as there is maybe 1/8th of a inch space between the two cards. I added a side fan on my CM690 II and a bottom pci slot exhaust fan to possibly keep the cards cooler. I also changed the thermal paste on both cards, cleaned both off with 70% alcohol pads and replaced tim with shin etsu. I put maybe 2 grains of rice worth of tim, only part not covered with tim on the 460s are all the corners about 1/4th of a inch in from the middle.

Right now my cards idle at 42C and 36C. During gaming though the top card sparked up to 70C and the lower one was at 56C.

ignore the mess im not done wiring everything properly.


----------



## folk-it-up

heres a pic of mine along with some other new parts


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pzyko80* 
well my sig rig gave me a bsod greeting when i booted her up this morning. She said "machine_check_exception" so i went to the lappy and researched it a bit and came up with it had something to do with ram and and or too much or not enough voltage going to a component. since nothing on my machine is really oc'ed and i only messed with my ram to get it to run at 1600 with it stock timings 8 8 8 24 @ 1.64v (since my mobo doesnt allow me to go 1.65v as recommended) i hit the cmos reset button on the back and loaded defaults and she booted. ran memtest for 5 passes and got 0 errors. the machine was stable at 1600 ram for about a month then this happened. did my ram go bad or what else could have caused this you think

thanks in advance

Was this an 0x0000009c error? What are you doing with CPU vCore/QPI voltage? Not going to be heat if BSOD from boot up.

Although it is not nice, one crash is not the end of the world TBH. If you get the problem again maybe consider increasing RAM voltage to 1.66v and/or dropping the timings to 9 9 9 24


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasterEEL* 
Was this an 0x0000009c error? What are you doing with CPU vCore/QPI voltage? Not going to be heat if BSOD from boot up.

Although it is not nice, one crash is not the end of the world TBH. If you get the problem again maybe consider increasing RAM voltage to 1.66v and/or dropping the timings to 9 9 9 24

well i run stock clocks since i put the new mobo in so cpu qpi and vcore voltage is at stock till i put in my wc loop. the only thing i touched was the dram voltage, set the timings and set it to 1600. should i have adjusted something else in making my ram run at 1600?


----------



## JD13X

Just a heads up to some that may come across this problem as I did;
If you have an external E-SATA drive ( as I do) & you plug it in before you boot into your OS, it will take priority over you SSD Boot Drive. Unless you are using a SSD or HDD on the SATA 3 channels (not sure about it though, just a hunch).

I have my SSD on the Intel controller & 2 WD SATA3 1TB blacks on the Marvel SATA 3 controller in RAID 0. It has happened everytime & got stuck into a loop untill I could get into bios & change the boot order back to boot from the SSD.

JD


----------



## Faraz

What do I need to change in BIOS to use the graphics card in the second PCI-E slot as the primary card?

I'm trying to switch my 5850 and 9800GT so the 5850 doesn't heat up so much (there was hardly any room between the two cards with the 5850 in slot 1 and 9800GT in slot 2). It was getting in the high 80s while gaming as opposed to the high 50s without the 9800GT there.

Thanks.


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pzyko80* 
well i run stock clocks since i put the new mobo in so cpu qpi and vcore voltage is at stock till i put in my wc loop. the only thing i touched was the dram voltage, set the timings and set it to 1600. should i have adjusted something else in making my ram run at 1600?

As you probably know "machine_check_exception" could be an issue with virtually anything to do with your hardware including heat related but it could also be software i.e. drivers.

Why did you dial in settings for DRAM? I left mine on auto, the board picks up the correct settings with Corsair memory.

I wouldn't concern myself unless it happens again. You need to get the first set of numbers if it does happen again and if it is 0x0000009C it is definitely hardware and I would be concerned about the mobo as much as the memory.


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*


As you probably know "machine_check_exception" could be an issue with virtually anything to do with your hardware including heat related.

Why did you dial in settings for DRAM? I left mine on auto, the board picks up the correct settings with Corsair memory.

I wouldn't concern myself unless it happens again. You need to get the first set of numbers if it does happen again and I would be concerned about the mobo as much as the memory.


cause at stock mobo only runs my ram at 1066 lol so i was like what the hell did i pay all that money for 1600 dominators if my system isnt even using it so i thought id enter the settings manually


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


What do I need to change in BIOS to use the graphics card in the second PCI-E slot as the primary card?

I'm trying to switch my 5850 and 9800GT so the 5850 doesn't heat up so much (there was hardly any room between the two cards with the 5850 in slot 1 and 9800GT in slot 2). It was getting in the high 80s while gaming as opposed to the high 50s without the 9800GT there.

Thanks.


I have a related question too. If I get an adapter and put the 9800GT in the PCIE x1 slot above the 5850, would my 5850 still remain the primary card? The adapter is kind of pricey, so I want to be sure.


----------



## Warsteiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


I have a related question too. If I get an adapter and put the 9800GT in the PCIE x1 slot above the 5850, would my 5850 still remain the primary card? The adapter is kind of pricey, so I want to be sure.


I have my 8800GT plugged into the bottom PCI-E slot and it works great for physX. Maybe move your 9800GT there. Isn't it a single slot card?


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warsteiner*


I have my 8800GT plugged into the bottom PCI-E slot and it works great for physX. Maybe move your 9800GT there. Isn't it a single slot card?


Yeah, but my case has a bracket there that prevents me from putting it there


----------



## wumpus

hey, I am having a lot of trouble with this board.

I have it under DICe right now, and it refuses to POST at anything higher than stock unless I reset BIOS and bump upn the BCLK after every boot. and even then I can only hit 180 POSTing.

anyone know what could be going on? is there some setting that shouldnt be changed?

thanks


----------



## thegr8brian

Hey I was wondering if anyone had ever tried SLI with slots 1 and 3 only. I am wondering because I am thinking about getting a three slot cooler for my GTX480 which will block the pcie slot 2 and I would like to (someday) get another GTX480 for SLI so I would need to be able to run just slots 1 and 3 for it to work.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Isn't the case modders motto "When something inside your case gets in your way, Cut that $H!t out of there"? Just cut the bracket out and then problem solved...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Yeah, but my case has a bracket there that prevents me from putting it there










What overclock are you trying to achieve? Have you raised your voltages? If not then bump up your voltages a little and test, if it crashes then bump some more. There are tons of overclocking guides with full bios setting in this thread alone. Take the links on the front page for the i7-920/930 and use it as a base and try from there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


hey, I am having a lot of trouble with this board.

I have it under DICe right now, and it refuses to POST at anything higher than stock unless I reset BIOS and bump upn the BCLK after every boot. and even then I can only hit 180 POSTing.

anyone know what could be going on? is there some setting that shouldnt be changed?

thanks


----------



## lawrencendlw

Deleted because of double post...sorry =D


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Isn't the case modders motto "When something inside your case gets in your way, Cut that $H!t out of there"? Just cut the bracket out and then problem solved...


Following that adage might be unwise in this case (how many times have people said pun intended with this?). That bracket holds the removable motherboard tray together.









My friend has a 9800GT without a cooler that sticks out like the one on my GIGABYTE. I'll just trade cards with him. Problem solved (hopefully ... we'll see).


----------



## wumpus

figured out my problem.

lowered RAM and Uncore to x6 and x12. now she boots at 220x21 all day


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can raise them both back up a bit but raising them requires that you raise the QPI/DRAM quite a bit. It all depends on what you want to run your ram at.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


figured out my problem.

lowered RAM and Uncore to x6 and x12. now she boots at 220x21 all day


----------



## dantoyang

some photos of the inner setup atm. suggestions on wire management would be much appreciated !! In particular the two 6 pins that go to the graphic card....










RAM clearance for someone who might be curious..


----------



## cuaich

Hi...new guy here, and I need some advice. I am lookoing to put an Asus P6X58D-E in my new recording machine, but want to use a Sapphire 5870 Eyefinity video card and 2 PCI sound cards. I read somewhere that using one of these new generation, large video cards will block one of the 2 PCI slots. The guy at the computer store said the video card can be inserted in the bottom slot, therefore not blocking one of teh 2 slots I have to have available. Can anyone confirm or deny that before I go ahead and make the purchase?

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## routek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enphenate* 
So i have been running SLI 460s for two days now, top one is obviously hotter as there is maybe 1/8th of a inch space between the two cards. I added a side fan on my CM690 II and a bottom pci slot exhaust fan to possibly keep the cards cooler. I also changed the thermal paste on both cards, cleaned both off with 70% alcohol pads and replaced tim with shin etsu. I put maybe 2 grains of rice worth of tim, only part not covered with tim on the 460s are all the corners about 1/4th of a inch in from the middle.

Right now my cards idle at 42C and 36C. During gaming though the top card sparked up to 70C and the lower one was at 56C.

My ambient temp is 21C and my GPUs idle at 30C and 26C. During the Lost Planet 2 Benchmark they got up to 73C and 63C. These are overclocked to 860MHz and voltage is 1.06.

I'm sure California is hotter than where I am but maybe you have air con anyway?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuaich* 
Hi...new guy here, and I need some advice. I am lookoing to put an Asus P6X58D-E in my new recording machine, but want to use a Sapphire 5870 Eyefinity video card and 2 PCI sound cards. I read somewhere that using one of these new generation, large video cards will block one of the 2 PCI slots. The guy at the computer store said the video card can be inserted in the bottom slot, therefore not blocking one of teh 2 slots I have to have available. Can anyone confirm or deny that before I go ahead and make the purchase?

Thanks
Bruce











Yes any GPU like that will block the next slot. You would need a single slot GPU if you wanted to use PCIe slot 1 for the GPU but not sure how many are out there. ATI do a single slot HD5770 GPU.










I don't know if a GPU will work on slot 3 with 1 and 2 PCIe slots empty. Maybe someone can test? I can only presume it does work as I don't see any provisions stated in the manual etc.

In the Bios you can choose between 16x8x8 or 16x16x1.


----------



## Richard Eckert

I have my P6X58D Premium with a D-zero(D0) i7920 because it was real cheap and good. I went pc10666 3 x 2gb Patriot 7-7-7-20 and it was good, so I put in the rest, another 3 x 2gb pc10666 Patriot memorybrand. I, then was running a XFX 9600GSO 768 MB PCI-E card and it stuttered, it is a DDR2 card, I do not "high definiton" so I put in another card and found the Nvidia drivers did SLI easy enough for me to do with my experience, and it does take some familiarity, we can thank all overclockers for inspiring curosity to potential commputer "geeks". So now I have 2 video cards XFX 9600 GSO(I think they are known to be very releyable,but my experience is don't O/C them, but my powers supplys have always been small, so mabey a bigger supply would make me really haul ass,oops, be stable). I have 12 gig of Ram , like I said, but I managed to get a picture of CPUZ when my system stressed, like clicking "E"(internet explorer) and I had just raised the Bclk to 200, I usually keep it at 166 as to conserve this wonderfull system.


----------



## cuaich

Thank you very much, Routek!

So, I take that to mean that you expect the GPU will fit into the bottom slot, leaving the basic PCI slots above free for the sound cards. If anyone can test that it would be greatly appreciated, assuming that the BIOS can be adjusted so that the video card would work in that bottom slot.

Is there a reason to keep the GPU in the slot at the top? (is that slot 1?)

Thanks again
Bruce


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well the way that the PCI-E Lanes are setup I think that it has it for the top and middle slot are X16 and the bottom is X8 so you might be a little slow on the video side but you are using it for music editing correct? So a video card running at half its potential isn't a huge deal for you. I have never heard of running 2 Sound cards before. What is the benefit of it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuaich*


Thank you very much, Routek!

So, I take that to mean that you expect the GPU will fit into the bottom slot, leaving the basic PCI slots above free for the sound cards. If anyone can test that it would be greatly appreciated, assuming that the BIOS can be adjusted so that the video card would work in that bottom slot.

Is there a reason to keep the GPU in the slot at the top? (is that slot 1?)

Thanks again
Bruce


----------



## cuaich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Well the way that the PCI-E Lanes are setup I think that it has it for the top and middle slot are X16 and the bottom is X8 so you might be a little slow on the video side but you are using it for music editing correct? So a video card running at half its potential isn't a huge deal for you. I have never heard of running 2 Sound cards before. What is the benefit of it?


Hey Lawrence:

Thanks for the response.

One card is my Audigy SB, which is fairly basic but allows me to use the front panel which gives me Firewire, MIDI in and out, etc. The second PCI card is for my Delta 44 recording gear...it connects the break-out box with 4 ins and 4 outs.

The thing is, I also use the machine for gaming, so giving up 50% of my GPU's bandwidth is NOT an acceptable solution. I assume the slots cannot be reassigned through the BIOS? Probably a hard-wired issue?

Bruce


----------



## Kyushu

Does the premium version run much cooler than the E version?
Is the premium version easier to overclock?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah If you look at the Motherboard next to the PCIE lanes it says PCIE1 X16, PCIE2 X16/X8, PCIE3 X8, and PCIE4 X8. I'd say that you can still put your video card on the top slot and then put the other cards in the next 2 slots. I had 2 double width video cards in my system and it didn't cover any of the PCIE slots. It might cover a regular PCI slot but if your sound cards are both PCIE then your good. Also there is a PCIE X1 slot above the top PCIE X16 slot that some sound cards fit into. Just some food for thought. If you want I can get in my computer with a ruler and take some exact measurements for you. PM me and let me know.

Edit: Another option for you to take care of the problem of the video card taking up the PCI slot is that you can go with a water block for your graphics card and turn any card into a single slot card in stead of a dual slot card. Water cooling isn't only for extreme overclocks either. I know several people that have full setups for stock CPU's just to prolong the life of there components since the biggest enemy of electronic components (Besides us overclockers) is Heat...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuaich*


Hey Lawrence:

Thanks for the response.

One card is my Audigy SB, which is fairly basic but allows me to use the front panel which gives me Firewire, MIDI in and out, etc. The second PCI card is for my Delta 44 recording gear...it connects the break-out box with 4 ins and 4 outs.

The thing is, I also use the machine for gaming, so giving up 50% of my GPU's bandwidth is NOT an acceptable solution. I assume the slots cannot be reassigned through the BIOS? Probably a hard-wired issue?

Bruce


----------



## routek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Well the way that the PCI-E Lanes are setup I think that it has it for the top and middle slot are X16 and the bottom is X8 so you might be a little slow on the video side but you are using it for music editing correct? So a video card running at half its potential isn't a huge deal for you. I have never heard of running 2 Sound cards before. What is the benefit of it?


x8 PCIe slot does not halve your GPU performance. GPUs are nowhere near using up the bandwidth of x16 to start with.

Check the many benchmarks. x8 you won't see a difference.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I'd say that you can still put your video card on the top slot and then put the other cards in the next 2 slots. I had 2 double width video cards in my system and it didn't cover any of the PCIE slots.


And GPUs wont cover the next PCIe slot but will cover the next PCI. So if your sound cards are PCI (which cuaich has stated) then it will be covered. It would be crazy for a GPU to cover the next PCie slot and not sure why this is pointed out but if you can buy sound cards that use PCIe and do what you want then of course that is an option. And again a GPU running in x8 is no problem. The whole point is most graphic cards are take up 2 slots and cover the PCI slot, not about covering PCIe slots. GPUs would need to be 3 slots wide to do that lol.

What you need to know (if you need to run PCI only sound cards) is will your system run properly with the first 2 PCIe slots empty and a GPU in PCIe slot 3. It's not usually done but I read one guy who tried it and the system wouldn't run without crashing all the time but that was with a different motherboard. Some mobos state that if you're only using 1/2 GPUs then you must use PCIe slots 1 and 2.

I would test it for you but I have 2 GPUs SLI in a small tight case. Someone with a single GPU in a big case should be able to test it quickly.

If you can only use PCI sound cards then why not this mobo for the same price?










MSI X58A-GD65 Intel X58 1366 Motherboard


----------



## cuaich

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!

It is true, the 2 soundcards are both regular PCI...not even PCIe x1.

Routek, the MSI board looks like a great solution. Anyone out there have any direct feedback, good or bad, on MSI boards, and the MSI X58A-GD65 Intel X58 1366 in particular?

The only differences I see between the MSI and the ASUS P6X58D are:

- the ASUS claims to be 32nm ready
- the MSI has an extra PCIex1 slot
- the MSI claims to OC to 2133
- MSI doesn't list SATA RAID (which seems odd, but doesn't matter to me)
- the MSI has a slightly updated Realtek Onboard Audio (which I won't use) and uses Realtek LAN over Marvel on the ASUS
- the MSI has 2 eSATA, while the ASUS doesn't have it listed (another oddity, but not important to me)
- the ASUS list "3-Way SLI & Quad-GPU support", while the MSI just has "Supports ATI Crossfire"

So they appear close enough to me towork...I would even save about $30 with the MSI.

Thoughts?


----------



## techjesse

Yeah, 4.61GHZ on air, 8 Threads see http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1317801


----------



## MedRed

Whoa techjesse. What are your temps?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I would suggest that you at least check out the other boards there to see if there is something that matches your needs better. I found a EVGA board that fits your needs perfectly but it has a price tag of $300 (IMHO it is well worth it) but has a Mail in Rebate so it's only $269.99 after MIR. EVGA has a great customer service and have some rock solid products (in fact the world record overclock right now are on EVGA motherboards). At least check them out and see for yourself. Here's a nice one in the link and I will also post a pic so you can see the PCI placement that is perfect for your need of using both and being able to have a top slot GPU. Here's the link to Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188039

And here's the pic of the motherboard









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuaich*


Thanks for the feedback, everyone!

It is true, the 2 soundcards are both regular PCI...not even PCIe x1.

Routek, the MSI board looks like a great solution. Anyone out there have any direct feedback, good or bad, on MSI boards, and the MSI X58A-GD65 Intel X58 1366 in particular?

The only differences I see between the MSI and the ASUS P6X58D are:

- the ASUS claims to be 32nm ready
- the MSI has an extra PCIex1 slot
- the MSI claims to OC to 2133
- MSI doesn't list SATA RAID (which seems odd, but doesn't matter to me)
- the MSI has a slightly updated Realtek Onboard Audio (which I won't use) and uses Realtek LAN over Marvel on the ASUS
- the MSI has 2 eSATA, while the ASUS doesn't have it listed (another oddity, but not important to me)
- the ASUS list "3-Way SLI & Quad-GPU support", while the MSI just has "Supports ATI Crossfire"

So they appear close enough to me towork...I would even save about $30 with the MSI.

Thoughts?



Yeah what are your temps like and how stable was it? Or is this just a validation without stress testing to see how high you can get it? If it's stable drop us a screen of some prime and or IBT and some bios settings to test out ourselves please... I want to try to get to 4.2 on air (With my V10) but I can't find any stable settings (just general settings so I can tweak the voltages ) for a core i7-930 (not 920 settings with little tweaks) with 12 GB of ram. That's my problem, Is finding my voltages for the 12GB of DDR3 ram.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *techjesse*


Yeah, 4.61GHZ on air, 8 Threads see http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1317801


----------



## routek

Gone for 4GHz this time. CPU Voltage is 1.27500, QPI 1.23125. Ambient is 21C. Stable after nearly 4 hours of blend. Stopped it to play some games.









I needed 1.36xxx for a stable 4.2GHz but it didn't seem worth it.

Edit: Would you say Realtemp is more accurate? HWmonitor is 3C lower (it was 62C for ages while realtemp was 65C and went to 63C as I sniped the desktop). MSI afterburner, EVGA precision and HWmonitor all closely agree on my GPU temps.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I use both real temp and Core temp and they both seem to be really accurate.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *routek* 
Gone for 4GHz this time. CPU Voltage is 1.27xxx QPI 1.23xxx or very close to that. I will update the correct numbers... still running blend after 2.5 hours. Ambient is 21C.

I needed 1.36xxx for a stable 4.2GHz but it didn't seem worth it.

Edit: Would you say Realtemp is more accurate? HWmonitor is 3C lower (it was 62C for ages while realtemp was 65C and went to 63C as I sniped the desktop). MSI afterburner, EVGA precision and HWmonitor all closely agree on my GPU temps.


----------



## routek

I'll check out Core Temp, thanks.

Updated the voltage values in my previous post.

At idle Realtemp was showing 36C and HWmon was 38C although I'm not sure how accurate idle temps are.


----------



## Cykososhull

I love this mobo and my setup. I've read these forums a number of times until I could save up for my system, and it was worth it. I want to throw a big shoutout to xmisery for the OC threads. I'm currently stable at the 3.8 after 4 hours of prime95, although I did have to bump my core and pll up a few cuz I was getting BSOD. I will let it run overnight cuz i know 12+ hours is optimal. I had to stop to game out...had too







If it goes well I will definately be on my way to 4.0 on air hopefully. Here's some photos of my setup, I'm not the best photographer.


----------



## techjesse

3 Way running on this board is GREAT







Gaming,Overclocking and Benching is a real treat with this board, easy to overclock too. I'm running 3.7GHZ for all my games and when Benchmarking I kick it up to 4.6GHZ for CPU-Z and SuperPie (o the temps? at 4.6GHZ are wild on air)








The fans on the side panel really help to cool things down

















Temps and Scaling while playing BCBF2

























My temps hit 100c during a 3D Mark Vantage run














Giving me the Top Spot a EVGA GTX 260's that's still holding no. 1

















Yeah, I love this board


----------



## lawrencendlw

What temps hit 100c during your 3D Mark Vantage run? I hope not your CPU lol. I'm pretty sure that the 260's aren't hitting 100c because mine runs really cool (max temp I ever saw during full load was like 55c) even when benching or folding. I'd like to see what your voltages are like to get your 930 to 4.6 GHz. I might try it when I go full water.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *techjesse* 
3 Way running on this board is GREAT







Gaming,Overclocking and Benching is a real treat with this board, easy to overclock too. I'm running 3.7GHZ for all my games and when Benchmarking I kick it up to 4.6GHZ for CPU-Z and SuperPie (o the temps? at 4.6GHZ are wild on air)
The fans on the side panel really help to cool things down









Temps and Scaling while playing BCBF2









My temps hit 100c during a 3D Mark Vantage run







Giving me the Top Spot a EVGA GTX 260's that's still holding no. 1









Yeah, I love this board


----------



## Boatski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantoyang* 
Greetings,

My board has other components have finally arrived. However, I am seeing the "CPU Fan Error" message while booting because I connected the push/pull on my Megahalems directly to PSU (given there is only one 4 pins connectors on the board for cpu fan and there are two 3 pins from push/pull S-Flex). Will this cause any issues? Or is there any other recommendations for fan setups? Thanks a lot.

I don't think anyone has said this...

On this mobo there are 4, maybe 5 spots where you can connect a fan. It doesn't matter if it is 3pin or 4pin. I have S-Flex fans as well on my Megahalems. There's 1 spot above the CPU. It has 4pins, but if you look closely it has a 'wall' that only covers 3 pins. This is so you plug the 3pin fan into the correct pins.

There is also a spot to the right of the DIMM slots and one below the CPU to the left a bit.


----------



## xmisery

Newegg has the P6X58D Premium Motherboard on sale for $269.99. ($309.99 -$40.00 instant) for those who are interested.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Newegg has the P6X58D Premium Motherboard on sale for $269.99. ($309.99 -$40.00 instant) for those who are interested.

i would get the E simply cause of the raid 0 option for sata 6 lol


----------



## Boatski

I followed xmisery's guide for 4.2ghz, but was hitting 91C. I decided to give 4ghz a go.

I feel that my temps are a little on the high side, if this proves to be stable i'm gonna order some mx-2 and reseat my cpu. Ambient temps are about 25C

what do you guys think?


----------



## Enphenate

Any news on the -E bios update?


----------



## techjesse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
What temps hit 100c during your 3D Mark Vantage run? I hope not your CPU lol. I'm pretty sure that the 260's aren't hitting 100c because mine runs really cool (max temp I ever saw during full load was like 55c) even when benching or folding. I'd like to see what your voltages are like to get your 930 to 4.6 GHz. I might try it when I go full water.

Yeah, I hit 100c on CPU during the record run of Vantage. Also check post 3364


----------



## Ballsofglory

Im kinda new to this overclocking, but i was wondering will i need to bump up my voltage and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage for a i7 930? Also will i need to change any other settings?

Thanks
Computer Specs:
Asus P6X58D premium
I7 930
6Gb Kingston 2000 T1
Corsair H50
TX850w
Lian li K-62


----------



## Cykososhull

This may sound simple, I just want some clairification so I can maybe try running the same settings again. I had prime95 running for a little over 13 hours with the following:

i7 920 Oc'd to 3.8 using xmisery's guide<<< so you have an easy reference of what all the other settings were. I bumped my Vcore to 1.17500 and Qpi/Dram to 1.21875 due to errors and BSOD restarts. My temps at load are 55-60 depending on ambient temps. During this 13 run which I thought was going awsome, I woke to the computer restarting. I thought to myself, damn, unstable again. Then I realized that my circulating room fan had been off and my alarm clock was reset. Do you think this was a typical power outage? The weather is great, so I'm wondering if I have the PUD to thank for wrecking my good test.


----------



## pieces

[/URL]  [/IMG]


----------



## lawrencendlw

Does that killer NIC card really make a noticeable difference in your system?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pieces*









[/URL]  [/IMG]


----------



## mbemount

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*


This may sound simple, I just want some clairification so I can maybe try running the same settings again. I had prime95 running for a little over 13 hours with the following:

i7 920 Oc'd to 3.8 using xmisery's guide<<< so you have an easy reference of what all the other settings were. I bumped my Vcore to 1.17500 and Qpi/Dram to 1.21875 due to errors and BSOD restarts. My temps at load are 55-60 depending on ambient temps. During this 13 run which I thought was going awsome, I woke to the computer restarting. I thought to myself, damn, unstable again. Then I realized that my circulating room fan had been off and my alarm clock was reset. Do you think this was a typical power outage? The weather is great, so I'm wondering if I have the PUD to thank for wrecking my good test.


That's what having a battery backup is for!


----------



## Cykososhull

I could see it now: Neighbor...what the hell is that generator running for, it's 2am?! Me...HUH? I can't hear you I'm gaming out, I have priorities.









It must have been some freak outage because as of right now I'm at hour 13 give or take with no glitches hiccups or errors with the same settings.


----------



## sora1607

The PCI Express Selector under the Northbridge Chipset Configuration does not show up in my BIOS. It used to show up when I had my GTX 480's in 1st and 2nd slots. But I just recently changed it to 1st and 3rd and this option disappeared. I wanted to run this at 16x 8x but now I don't even know what the setup is running at. Is there any way I can check without the BIOS?

Also, when updating BIOS, if I just remove my RAIDed HDD's, will I be able to just plug them back in after the update and have them run fine? Because I know that the RAID config dies when flashing BIOS.

Thanks


----------



## Enphenate

Im having a little issue getting 4ghz w/ HT, im not too sure if im stable yet or not but its requiring a whole lot more vcore than compared to 3.8.

4.0ghz without HT worked flawlessly at 1.23 vcore. At 3.8ghz it required 1.18vcore.

I turned HT on and set vcore to 1.28v right now and 1.23 dram voltage im gonna run prime and see how it goes. Anything below 1.25 would bsod within 10 minutes.

Edit: The computer restarted after about 4 hours of Prime, i checked the log and it shows this

[Thu Sep 09 12:24:59 2010] - started
[Thu Sep 09 16:22:59 2010] - last log file

anything i should fine tune to get it stable.

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.27125]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## skyllynt

Hi , was wondering if I could get the third PCIe slot to run at 16x/16x. (or at least 8x/8x)

Setup would look like this Slot 1 GTX 460 , Slot 3 GTX 460. Currently my cards are sandwhiched making bad airflow. Reluctant to test it because I would have to remove powersupply and do a lot of stuff.

Anyone running SLI on slots 1/3 care to confirm?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Do you have an extended SLI connector to be able to skip a slot with (and I'm not sure if you can use the 3Way SLI connector and just not connect the middle on but I'm pretty sure that you cannot do that)? The slots should be like this : Slot 1 X16 Slot 2 X16 or X8 and Slot 3 X8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyllynt* 
Hi , was wondering if I could get the third PCIe slot to run at 16x/16x. (or at least 8x/8x)

Setup would look like this Slot 1 GTX 460 , Slot 3 GTX 460. Currently my cards are sandwhiched making bad airflow. Reluctant to test it because I would have to remove powersupply and do a lot of stuff.

Anyone running SLI on slots 1/3 care to confirm?


----------



## sora1607

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyllynt* 
Hi , was wondering if I could get the third PCIe slot to run at 16x/16x. (or at least 8x/8x)

Setup would look like this Slot 1 GTX 460 , Slot 3 GTX 460. Currently my cards are sandwhiched making bad airflow. Reluctant to test it because I would have to remove powersupply and do a lot of stuff.

Anyone running SLI on slots 1/3 care to confirm?

You run it at 16x 8x. This board only does 16x 16x on 1st and 2nd slots which sucks because the gap between the 2 slots is very small thus does not provide well air flow. I'm running it at 1st and 3rd @ 16x 8x respectively


----------



## lawrencendlw

Does the SLI still scale pretty good when it's connected via a X8? There are other ways to cool the cards down better without having to sacrifice by going X8 on the second card. You can make a small WC look and have the cards be single slot cards with the water blocks on them. The loop would be only for your Video cards so that you don't put all that heat from them on to the CPU. Unless you just get a second rad and put it in between the GPU's and CPU and then your ok. That's not that expensive. You can get a full setup for the 2 cards for maybe $300 especially if you get the blocks and some other parts on here in the marketplace threads. Just some food for thought...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
You run it at 16x 8x. This board only does 16x 16x on 1st and 2nd slots which sucks because the gap between the 2 slots is very small thus does not provide well air flow. I'm running it at 1st and 3rd @ 16x 8x respectively


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Does the SLI still scale pretty good when it's connected via a X8? There are other ways to cool the cards down better without having to sacrifice by going X8 on the second card. You can make a small WC look and have the cards be single slot cards with the water blocks on them. The loop would be only for your Video cards so that you don't put all that heat from them on to the CPU. Unless you just get a second rad and put it in between the GPU's and CPU and then your ok. That's not that expensive. You can get a full setup for the 2 cards for maybe $300 especially if you get the blocks and some other parts on here in the marketplace threads. Just some food for thought...









It will be fine. Hardocp recently did some tests with x16/x16, x8/x8, and x4/x4 on PCI-e 2.0. Even dropping down to x4/x4 barely changed anything.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


The PCI Express Selector under the Northbridge Chipset Configuration does not show up in my BIOS. It used to show up when I had my GTX 480's in 1st and 2nd slots. But I just recently changed it to 1st and 3rd and this option disappeared. I wanted to run this at 16x 8x but now I don't even know what the setup is running at. Is there any way I can check without the BIOS?

Also, when updating BIOS, if I just remove my RAIDed HDD's, will I be able to just plug them back in after the update and have them run fine? Because I know that the RAID config dies when flashing BIOS.

Thanks


You can use GPU-Z.. but not really any need to.

If you have a video card in slot 3, it defaults to x8. I have confirmed this on my setup.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyllynt*


Hi , was wondering if I could get the third PCIe slot to run at 16x/16x. (or at least 8x/8x)

Setup would look like this Slot 1 GTX 460 , Slot 3 GTX 460. Currently my cards are sandwhiched making bad airflow. Reluctant to test it because I would have to remove powersupply and do a lot of stuff.

Anyone running SLI on slots 1/3 care to confirm?


Third slot defaults to x8 when a video card is installed.


----------



## cyclone3d

There is a new Premium BIOS up on ASUS ftp site.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...6X58D_Premium/

It is version 1002.

I have already flashed it to my -E board, but was wondering if anybody has any info on changes from 0904.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'd say that your best bet is to wait until it is released on to the Asus website and is out under the P6X58D Premium bios downloads because then there will be a description of what it is actually for. If it is already out from the site that you listed then it will most likely be updated under the downloads very soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclone3d* 
There is a new Premium BIOS up on ASUS ftp site.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...6X58D_Premium/

It is version 1002.

I have already flashed it to my -E board, but was wondering if anybody has any info on changes from 0904.


----------



## Daykain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


You run it at 16x 8x. This board only does 16x 16x on 1st and 2nd slots which sucks because the gap between the 2 slots is very small thus does not provide well air flow. I'm running it at 1st and 3rd @ 16x 8x respectively


Sora1607, how do you have cards in your 1st and 3rd slot with a HAF 932? I thought you needed 8 expansion slots to be use the 3rd slot. I have the same case and want to go SLI so would love to use that configuration to manage heat better.


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclone3d*


There is a new Premium BIOS up on ASUS ftp site.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...6X58D_Premium/

It is version 1002.

I have already flashed it to my -E board, but was wondering if anybody has any info on changes from 0904.


How do you flash them to your -E board? can that cause any issues?


----------



## JD13X

My system is pretty stable & the temps haven't hit the mid 30C yet, but the fans seem to be running near max RPM. How can I turn down the fan speed on the CPU 0 & system fans in the PWM headers? It did it on it's own before I tried to OC it. I tried Speed Fan & doesn't seem to do much, if anything....

PS: I bought these fans for my heat sink:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/84...ml?id=JFkUMrgp

Thanks

JD


----------



## syl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JD13X* 
My system is pretty stable & the temps haven't hit the mid 30C yet, but the fans seem to be running near max RPM. How can I turn down the fan speed on the CPU 0 & system fans in the PWM headers? It did it on it's own before I tried to OC it. I tried Speed Fan & doesn't seem to do much, if anything....

Did you try using on the Q-Fan controls in the BIOS...it's under Hardware Monitor in the Power section. There are different fan speed profiles you can choose once you have it enabled.


----------



## JD13X

Yeah, I turned it on after reading more about it on the Asus web site forums.
It dropped the fan speeds down to 1200-1350ish RPM, instead of 1800-2000 range. Now I'm trying to track down another fan that is making quite a bit of noise... I think it's coming from the EVGA 480 VC, not sure though?

Thanks

JD

JD
Quote:



Originally Posted by *syl*


Did you try using on the Q-Fan controls in the BIOS...it's under Hardware Monitor in the Power section. There are different fan speed profiles you can choose once you have it enabled.


----------



## dantoyang

I probably should have posted this in cooling or folding sections but since I'm using this motherboard and have been receiving lots of helps in this thread...

I've got 20 passes intelburn test and 24 hours prime95 stable, been folding on both CPU and GPU stable for 5 days and has been stable too. However, I installed 2 120mm side panel fans through fan controller last night and came home to a rebooted windows this afternoon. "Side panel fans causing unstable system", does this even sounds plausible? Should I bump some of those voltages up few more notches? I mean my fan controller does not even go through motherboard......


----------



## kckyle

could these 2 extra fans made your psu break a sweat?


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


could these 2 extra fans made your psu break a sweat?


I certainly doubt that since from what I gather...a 650w should already be an overkill for 930 based system with only one GTX 460..though both OCed ( moderately since still on air)...


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclone3d* 
There is a new Premium BIOS up on ASUS ftp site.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...6X58D_Premium/

It is version 1002.

I have already flashed it to my -E board, but was wondering if anybody has any info on changes from 0904.

hey how did you flash your -E with the premium bios? i would like to try that as well.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Did you do 12 hours or so of Prime95 Blend torture testing? It might not have been stable to begin with but was close. I ran 20 passes of IBT at Maximum with 12 GB of ram and it passed fine but when i ran Prime95 it crashed after an hour or so. I'd try to see if (with or without the extra fans installed) if you can run Prime95 for an extended period of time (8-12 hours) and see if it crashes and if so then bump up voltages (one voltage at a time and also only go up one bump at a time) to find your right voltages. If you go up 4 or 5 bumps and its still not stable (say on your Vcore) then bring the Vcore back down a few notches and bump up your QPI/DRAM one bump at a time until its stable. Or you can do a dirty OC and then bring it down a notch at a time until it crashes and then go back up 2 notches and be fine. Either way takes some time but then you at least know that your system is 100% stable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantoyang* 
I probably should have posted this in cooling or folding sections but since I'm using this motherboard and have been receiving lots of helps in this thread...

I've got 20 passes intelburn test and 24 hours prime95 stable, been folding on both CPU and GPU stable for 5 days and has been stable too. However, I installed 2 120mm side panel fans through fan controller last night and came home to a rebooted windows this afternoon. "Side panel fans causing unstable system", does this even sounds plausible? Should I bump some of those voltages up few more notches? I mean my fan controller does not even go through motherboard......


----------



## mango assassin

i know its way back on page one, but, Damn, someone hand me the tissues.


----------



## xmisery

^^ - Haha yeah I know what you mean! That's Luke997's rig.. sexy aint she?!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Damm I'd leave my wife and marry that computer if she'd let me (the computer, not my wife...







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
^^ - Haha yeah I know what you mean! That's Luke997's rig.. sexy aint she?!










Edit: that line is almost signature line quotable lol


----------



## Kyushu

Hey guys I want to get the asus p6x58d-e board and I heard that if I run 2 gpus with this board the top gpu will run very hot because the slots are so close together.
If I put them in slots 1 and 3 then the one in the 3rd slot runs at a x8 or x1 bandwidth.

Is this something I should be concerned about? What is the best way to handle this?
I'm still unsure if I'm running with 2 asus 5850s directcu or 2 evga gtx 470s. I'm sure the 2 470s will be an even bigger problem.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Honestly man, with the HAF 932 or HAF X you won't have that much of a problem, especially if you upgrade to a water cooling setup later. A water cooling setup would fix both of those problems for you. It would take care of the heat and it would also make the cards single slot cards since there wouldn't be a huge air cooler on it anymore with the WC block on them. The GTX 470's really don't run nearly as hot as you think they do and most of the heat is pushed out the back of the case so you will be fine, I have a EVGA GTX 480 SC that recently needs to be sent in for a RMA and there is no difference in temps from before I took it out to now. Get the parts that give you the most bang for your buck and worry about the temps later since that is something that you can fix with a WC loop. You can get water blocks for your CPU, GPU's, chip sets and damm near anything else in your system that you might think needs one and it will only cost you maybe 2 to 3 times the cost of the air cooler that you want. IMHO don't go for the H50 or H70 and just pitch in the extra $200 or so and get a really nice water cooling system. I wish I had and in fact that is the only part of my system that I regret (well I had buyers remorse about getting the P6X58D Premium Vs. The Rampage Extreme III since there are so many more features but I love this board non the less)

Speaking of this board, I have recently ran into a few more problems and I am in the process of doing the Asus Advance swap service for a new board, My board is only showing me 8 or my 12 GB of ram and I have noticed it is nearly impossible to get stable (which my problems have a huge thing to do with that). So hopefully I will be able to get stable at much lower voltages which would allow me to get a higher overclock with lower temps, Wish me luck. Asus also suggested that I RMA my CPU too which I am considering because I would have a chance to get a "Golden Chip" but on the other other hand I have a chance of getting a Meh chip too so I might see how this one works on the new board first before making the decision. Please let me know what you all think I should do or what you would do in my situation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Hey guys I want to get the asus p6x58d-e board and I heard that if I run 2 gpus with this board the top gpu will run very hot because the slots are so close together.
If I put them in slots 1 and 3 then the one in the 3rd slot runs at a x8 or x1 bandwidth.

Is this something I should be concerned about? What is the best way to handle this?
I'm still unsure if I'm running with 2 asus 5850s directcu or 2 evga gtx 470s. I'm sure the 2 470s will be an even bigger problem.


----------



## Kyushu

Ok I'll just go with the board and deal with temp issues as it comes like you suggested.
Still curious as to weather or not gpus put in slots 1 and 3 run in x16 and x8 or x16 and x1?

Good luck bro hope it all works out. Keep us posted.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Slot 1 is X16
Slot 2 is X16 or X8 depending on how many GPU's and other PCI and PCI-E cards you have
Slot 3 is X8 only but like was stated a few pages back, there is only a minimal difference between them all. You wont have a noticeable difference between running at X16 or X8

Has anyone heard anything good or bad about the new Asus Sabertooth (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131665 )? I saw it on newegg and was wondering about it since I haven't heard anything about it at all before.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Ok I'll just go with the board and deal with temp issues as it comes like you suggested.
Still curious as to weather or not gpus put in slots 1 and 3 run in x16 and x8 or x16 and x1?

Good luck bro hope it all works out. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kyushu

That's what I thought but someone should me a thread where some asus tech support told him it runs with x1....!

Can you or anyone else confirm that slots 1 and 3 run with x16 and x8? Either -E or premium will do.


----------



## Spin

Well, I took one look at xmisery's rig Here and fell in love (Clean and Sexy), so I married her younger sister.

Asus P6X58D-E [0303]
Intel Core i7 920 D0 w/ HT On [4.2GHz @ 1.30V]
Corsair Dominator 6GB DDR3 [1600Mhz / 8-8-8-24 / 1.65V]
XFX HD 5850 Black Edition [950/1225 / 1.21V ]
HT Omega Claro 7.1 HD Sound Card
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SSD Sandforce [Boot Drive]
WD Cavier Black 1TB SATA 6.0Gb/s [Storage]
LG CH10LS20 Super Multi Blu-ray
Corsair H50/Shin Etsu/GT AP-14's [Push/Pull]
Corsair Dominator Airflow [Memory Fan]
Ultra X4 750 Watt
Lancool Dragonlord K-62
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
Logitech Z5500 THX Speaker System
Samsung 22" LCD / Vizio 37" LCD

CPU-Z

She's my first build so hopefully someday she'll grow up to be as sexy as his when I get some more funds. When I get a decent camera I'll post up so pics.

Huge thanks for the OC guide xmisery without your help I would have not been able to get a stable OC as fast.

And thanks to all of the members here for their patience and willingness to share their knowledge with us noobs.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enphenate* 
hey how did you flash your -E with the premium bios? i would like to try that as well.

Basically follow the instructions on this page, but with the premium bios.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...postcount=2484

You will need the AFU236U flasher that is linked on that page.

The ASUS ftp is:

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...6X58D_Premium/

One other thing... the Premium BIOS doesn't support RAID on the SATA 6GB/s controller. I'm not even sure if the SATA 6GB/s controller will work as I have it disabled and never tried it with the Premium BIOS.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Check the specs Here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...X58D-E&x=0&y=0 it specifically says X16,X16,X1 or X16,X8,X8 so the 16-16-1 is probably where he saw that and what it was in the tech support thread. I promise that it is 16-8-8 so don't worry it will work very good and if you have a HAF X then you have extra fans blowing a ton of air in on your cards from various other directions. Even with the HAF 932 you get the option of having 4 X 120mm fans on the door which is why I am planning on trading a HAF 932 owner for my HAF X door because he wants mine and I want his so it seems logical that we should trade you know?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
That's what I thought but someone should me a thread where some asus tech support told him it runs with x1....!

Can you or anyone else confirm that slots 1 and 3 run with x16 and x8? Either -E or premium will do.


----------



## Kyushu

Ok, cool de la (LD).


----------



## lawrencendlw

I agree, everyone that has benefited from Xmisery's guides and such should at least give him a rep for helping out. if that were to happen I am confident that he would easily end up with a couple hundred (if not thousand) extra rep. So if he has helped you in some way then find a post of his and go rep him for it because we all know that he deserves it (I hoping by posting this that he will go ahead and just send me his computer (you have my email address and phone number Xmisery)







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spin* 
Well, I took one look at xmisery's rig Here and fell in love (Clean and Sexy), so I married her younger sister.

Asus P6X58D-E [0303]
Intel Core i7 920 D0 w/ HT On [4.2GHz @ 1.30V]
Corsair Dominator 6GB DDR3 [1600Mhz / 8-8-8-24 / 1.65V]
XFX HD 5850 Black Edition [950/1225 / 1.21V ]
HT Omega Claro 7.1 HD Sound Card
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SSD Sandforce [Boot Drive]
WD Cavier Black 1TB SATA 6.0Gb/s [Storage]
LG CH10LS20 Super Multi Blu-ray
Corsair H50/Shin Etsu/GT AP-14's [Push/Pull]
Corsair Dominator Airflow [Memory Fan]
Ultra X4 750 Watt
Lancool Dragonlord K-62
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
Logitech Z5500 THX Speaker System
Samsung 22" LCD / Vizio 37" LCD

CPU-Z

She's my first build so hopefully someday she'll grow up to be as sexy as his when I get some more funds. When I get a decent camera I'll post up so pics.

Huge thanks for the OC guide xmisery without your help I would have not been able to get a stable OC as fast.

And thanks to all of the members here for their patience and willingness to share their knowledge with us noobs.


----------



## Spin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I agree, everyone that has benefited from Xmisery's guides and such should at least give him a rep for helping out. if that were to happen I am confident that he would easily end up with a couple hundred (if not thousand) extra rep. So if he has helped you in some way then find a post of his and go rep him for it because we all know that he deserves it (I hoping by posting this that he will go ahead and just send me his computer (you have my email address and phone number Xmisery)







)

I agree, couldn't have said it better rep point given to Xmisery


----------



## Kyushu

Um, Skylit brought up a good point to me. If you want to have your gpus in slots 1 and 3 on this board and your gpus take up 2 slots then you can't mount it in the 3rd slot if your case only has 7 expansion slots. Haf 932 that I want to get only has 7. So it doesn't matter what the 3rd slot runs at since I can't put it there.


----------



## Spin

Is there any reason why one would or should flash the "e" board with the premium bios as apposed to bios version 0303?


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's why you need to upgrade to the HAF X like I have been telling you lol. It has 9 slots so there is more than enough room for everything you want to put in there and a couple of women naked in a hot tub drinking cosmo's...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Um, Skylit brought up a good point to me. If you want to have your gpus in slots 1 and 3 on this board and your gpus take up 2 slots then you can't mount it in the 3rd slot if your case only has 7 expansion slots. Haf 932 that I want to get only has 7. So it doesn't matter what the 3rd slot runs at since I can't put it there.


----------



## DOM.

Hey Guy, has anyone been able to get cas7 at 2000+Mhz on the ram ?


----------



## Kyushu

Haf x is $200 and 932 is $130. And if I get the haf x I would go with the evga 4xsli classified board which doesn't fit the h50 or h70 and I can't mount the h50/h70 in the top fan slots because they didn't make it with optional 120mm fans like they did with the 932...

I know I could water cool but this is my very first build and I don't think I'm ready for all that yet.

Also the Haf x's cpu cut put for the after market coolers isn't big enough for that mb and that's another annoying thing.

Haf X needs to allow for 120mm fans to be installed on every 200mm fan slot like the 932. 3 on top 1 in front 4 on side panel. Why did they take that option out..!
And they need to cut that damn cpu cooler hole bigger it's not a big deal, but it is annoying.

Umm edit... Can you mount 120mm fans in the top of the HAF X..? LOL..


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yes you can but you need to either buy a mount conversion or make one out of a few strips of sheet metal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Haf x is $200 and 932 is $130. And if I get the haf x I would go with the evga 4xsli classified board which doesn't fit the h50 or h70 and I can't mount the h50/h70 in the top fan slots because they didn't make it with optional 120mm fans like they did with the 932...

I know I could water cool but this is my very first build and I don't think I'm ready for all that yet.

Also the Haf x's cpu cut put for the after market coolers isn't big enough for that mb and that's another annoying thing.

Haf X needs to allow for 120mm fans to be installed on every 200mm fan slot like the 932. 3 on top 1 in front 4 on side panel. Why did they take that option out..!
And they need to cut that damn cpu cooler hole bigger it's not a big deal, but it is annoying.

Umm edit... Can you mount 120mm fans in the top of the HAF X..? LOL..


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
Hey Guy, has anyone been able to get cas7 at 2000+Mhz on the ram ?

i think mine is cas 8 or 9, but i managed to get it to 2000mhz though.


----------



## Kyushu

Wait this review says you can mount 3 120mm fans in the top of the haf x with no modding...
http://www.ninjalane.com/reviews/cas...afx/page4.aspx


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well the guy is mistaken. You can possibly get away with mounting 2 X 120mm fans on the top where the brackets are for the 360 radiator that you can mount on top but if you do then you will only have 2 of the 4 screws for each fan. So yes technically you can mount 2 X 120mm fans up top but it's not meant to be mounted there. I called Cooler Master and asked them about it and they said no it's not an option because they took the fans outside of the case and pit them up top of the to metal bracket for the case so that there is more room for a radiator.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Wait this review says you can mount 3 120mm fans in the top of the haf x with no modding...
http://www.ninjalane.com/reviews/cas...afx/page4.aspx


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
i think mine is cas 8 or 9, but i managed to get it to 2000mhz though.

yeah i can get 9-9-9-24 but it has to be on 3N

so i gave up tryed everything to get it to boot so i going to get a R3E monday









now idk to rma it or sell the mb as is cuz it has a broken pin but still works


----------



## Kyushu

Ok will keep my build because this is getting out of control with the back and forth..

Only question now is if the demci flex filters for the haf 932 is worth it. The kit comes with 4 custom filters and it's going to cost me $60.

I read that they restrict air flow significantly, more than they claim.
I have also read that you shouldn't use dust filters for exhaust fans or your psu.

I'm still unsure about how much they restrict the airflow and I see that the haf x hast dust filters on the top of the case and the top 200mm fan is an exhaust by default. But idk if that's ok because their filters don't block as much airflow as the demci ones...

Also see some cases using dust filters on the intake fans of psus. However, once again idk if it's ok because those filters don't restrict as much air flow as the demcis.

If anyone has these filters please let me know if they restrict tooo much air. And if they are ok on the top exhaust 200mm fan and side 200mm fan and psu intake fan.


----------



## Kyushu

Will keep my build. lol.
Just need to decide on the demci filter kit for the haf 932.

Heard they restrict more airflow then they claim. Heard its a bad idea to use filters on exhaust fans and psu intake fans. And they are going to cost me $60, which is worth it to me only if they don't restrict air flow too much and if I can actually use the top filter for exhaust fan and bottom filter for psu intake fan.

If anyone has these filters and is happy or not happy with them please let me know.

umm. crap how do I delete a post lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

As for the filters man, I'd just say for you to make your own filters out of some window screen material. It's easy and there are ton's of guides and how to videos online. You just take some of the material and fold it over about 4 times and then cut it to fit inside all of the fan covers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Ok will keep my build because this is getting out of control with the back and forth..

Only question now is if the demci flex filters for the haf 932 is worth it. The kit comes with 4 custom filters and it's going to cost me $60.

I read that they restrict air flow significantly, more than they claim.
I have also read that you shouldn't use dust filters for exhaust fans or your psu.

I'm still unsure about how much they restrict the airflow and I see that the haf x hast dust filters on the top of the case and the top 200mm fan is an exhaust by default. But idk if that's ok because their filters don't block as much airflow as the demci ones...

Also see some cases using dust filters on the intake fans of psus. However, once again idk if it's ok because those filters don't restrict as much air flow as the demcis.

If anyone has these filters please let me know if they restrict tooo much air. And if they are ok on the top exhaust 200mm fan and side 200mm fan and psu intake fan.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


That's what I thought but someone should me a thread where some asus tech support told him it runs with x1....!

Can you or anyone else confirm that slots 1 and 3 run with x16 and x8? Either -E or premium will do.


Yep, both boards support x16/x8/x8 OR x16/x16/x1. This is configurable in the BIOS.

Also Note: with regards to your concern with 2 or more video cards installed, where the upper cards will run hotter than the bottom is correct. In fact, most motherboards will have this same issue when you sandwich together the cards, due to air flow restrictions. It's just the way the boards are designed. A couple of ways to get around this are to run them in slots 1 and 3 OR going with a custom water loop. (as previously mentioned by lawrencendlw) And as far as degredation in performance goes for running x16/x8.. it is so minimal that you won't even see the difference. Long story short, you will be absolutely just fine! Enjoy your new board.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spin* 
I agree, couldn't have said it better rep point given to Xmisery









Thanks, I really do appreciate the +rep and support! <3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spin* 
Well, I took one look at xmisery's rig Here and fell in love (Clean and Sexy), so I married her younger sister.

Asus P6X58D-E [0303]
Intel Core i7 920 D0 w/ HT On [4.2GHz @ 1.30V]
Corsair Dominator 6GB DDR3 [1600Mhz / 8-8-8-24 / 1.65V]
XFX HD 5850 Black Edition [950/1225 / 1.21V ]
HT Omega Claro 7.1 HD Sound Card
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SSD Sandforce [Boot Drive]
WD Cavier Black 1TB SATA 6.0Gb/s [Storage]
LG CH10LS20 Super Multi Blu-ray
Corsair H50/Shin Etsu/GT AP-14's [Push/Pull]
Corsair Dominator Airflow [Memory Fan]
Ultra X4 750 Watt
Lancool Dragonlord K-62
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
Logitech Z5500 THX Speaker System
Samsung 22" LCD / Vizio 37" LCD

CPU-Z

She's my first build so hopefully someday she'll grow up to be as sexy as his when I get some more funds. When I get a decent camera I'll post up so pics.

Huge thanks for the OC guide xmisery without your help I would have not been able to get a stable OC as fast.

And thanks to all of the members here for their patience and willingness to share their knowledge with us noobs.

Welcome to OCN!









Awesome build Spin and I appreciate the kind words!







I'm definitely looking forward to some pics of your new rig. congrats!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyushu*


umm. crap how do I delete a post lol


lol! you can't.. you'll have to either get a mod to delete a post OR just edit your post yourself and remove all your text and just say "deleted." or something.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spin*


Is there any reason why one would or should flash the "e" board with the premium bios as apposed to bios version 0303?


The -E 0303 BIOS has some stability/RAM comaptibility issues for me.

The Premium BIOS is a lot more stable with my RAM then the -E BIOS ever was.

I'm not sure why they haven't released a new -E BIOS yet as all they would need to do is replace the dual nic module with a single NIC module and also replace the SATA 6GB/s module with the RAID one.

Other then that, the BIOS for the -E and Premium should be identical.


----------



## easegantini

Hey.. is the 0904 BIOS supports 6x 2GB Corsair Dominator GT CMG6GX3M3A1600C7 PC3-12800 7-7-7-20 ?? Its running 4GB 1600 7-7-7-20 or 8GB 1066 8-8-8-20. Thanks.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You would have to call Asus and/or check the Ram compatibility list for that answer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *easegantini* 
Hey.. is the 0904 BIOS supports 6x 2GB Corsair Dominator GT CMG6GX3M3A1600C7 PC3-12800 7-7-7-20 ?? Its running 4GB 1600 7-7-7-20 or 8GB 1066 8-8-8-20. Thanks.


----------



## easegantini

I am running now 8GB 1200MHz 9-9-9-24-2T with 0904. That's sad. I am thinking in upgrading to R3E next year and 2000MHz DDR3.


----------



## sora1607

Question: If I have a RAID 0 setup, how do I flash BIOS so that I don't destroy the RAID setup? I've accidentally done this twice and it scarred me. Do I just reset BIOS to default and then flash the new BIOS then setup RAID again? Would that save my RAID from being destroyed during the process of flashing?

Also this board has a couple of problems that people should know about. There's not enough room between the 1st and 2nd slots so unless you use ATI cards (which tend to have lower temperatures), you might run into heat problems. If you have mid-high end GPUs, chances are you won't be able to fit them in the 3rd slot unless you have cases like the HAF's and have a top mounted PSU simply because they are too wide. It appears to me that this is a motherboard design issue, not case-related. Also, if you have a long card like the GTX 480 or some of the other high end cards, you will have problems installing it on the third slot because it goes right on top of where the reset/power/hdd led switches go. You would have to push down the card while flicking up the PCI ex switch at the same time to get that to work.


----------



## DOM.

i neverlost my raid at all. after you flash the bios do you put it back to raid in the bios ? and have the first boot device to the right volume ?

i running my raid on my R3E now


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
i neverlost my raid at all. after you flash the bios do you put it back to raid in the bios ? and have the first boot device to the right volume ?

i running my raid on my R3E now









traitor!!


----------



## sora1607

I wanna know for certain because I don't have enough space on my external HDD to back everything up.


----------



## DOM.

no you shouldnt i flashed my bios like 5 times with raid to newest back to an older and now on the newest before i moved my hds to the R3E and going to update it to the newest bios when i get home


----------



## JoeJITSU

Ok here is my setup:
ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad -Core Processor BX80601920

SAPPHIRE 100284L Radeon HD 5750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

(2) CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TR3X6G1600C8D

(2) SAMSUNG EcoGreen F3 HD203WI 2TB 5400 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

LITE-ON CD/DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - OEM

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7

So I have 12gb of ram to play with.
My problem is:
Allot of Video Editors are having problems with dropping .mov files straight from a Canon 7D or 5D mark II straight onto the Sony Vegas Pro 9 timeline. Lag, Freezing etc...
Now I believe (and I dont want to burn up my only Video Editing Rig) that if I can get it to 3.6 stable Sony VEgas pro 9 will react good and Ill be able to edit with the non compressed .mov files. So im hoping for a link for me to get started on over clocking. I usually work on videos sometimes for 48 straight hours so....I don't want my system to overheat. I just need to keep it at a stable and safe overclock. Thanks guys


----------



## Bandeezee

Use xmisery's guide to get started and make any small modifications to get it stable from there.
Intel i7 920 D0 @ 3.61GHz - Low Voltage Settings


----------



## Kerian

Hi guys,

I have the P6X58D-E board. Just see my signature.

I do have a stability problem with my Overclock.
I've tried everything I know so far.

Lately my CPU managed to remain stable for 24 hours under Prime95 small FFT. So I figured my CPU voltage was enough.

Actual Vcore = 1.26875 in bios, CPU-Z reads 1.256 V

However, blend test, large FFT test or even LinX are a pain in the ass.
Blend and Large FFT just freeze my computer.
LinX isn't able to last more than 2 runs...

I'm a so lost here.

See the picture in order to look at my bios settings.

For the record, I did try Xmisery's templates with no luck so far. Even by bumping a notch at a time the Vcore and QPI.

Please give me a hand









Bye.


----------



## JoeJITSU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
Use xmisery's guide to get started and make any small modifications to get it stable from there.
Intel i7 920 D0 @ 3.61GHz - Low Voltage Settings

What settings would I play around with. I think the only real difference is the Ram. I have 12gb, any suggestions on what I should set the Ram at? thanks btw


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeJITSU* 
What settings would I play around with. I think the only real difference is the Ram. I have 12gb, any suggestions on what I should set the Ram at? thanks btw

With the extra RAM you will probably have to raise the QPI/Dram Core Voltage a bit.

The Dram Bus Voltage just set to spec for your RAM. I was going to see if I could look it up for you but you don't have your sig rig filled in. Get that done, it makes it easier to help. http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

The CPU voltage you will have to adjust for your individual chip. Using his voltage should get you close, but your chip might take more or less voltage to maintain stability than his.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerian* 

Lately my CPU managed to remain stable for 24 hours under Prime95 small FFT. So I figured my CPU voltage was enough.

Actual Vcore = 1.26875 in bios, CPU-Z reads 1.256 V

However, blend test, large FFT test or even LinX are a pain in the ass.
Blend and Large FFT just freeze my computer.
LinX isn't able to last more than 2 runs...


Sounds like you need to raise your QPI/Dram Core Voltage (uncore). I've found that to be the case when I can pass small but freeze large or blend.

I'd start there.


----------



## Cykososhull

One more cheers to xmisery for the guide to overclocking the i7. I'm now stable at 4.0 with minimum voltage and stable with linx. Good work, thanks for the time you put in.


----------



## Cykososhull

Whoops forgot to upload my


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Wow, 50C high. Nice temps.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Wow, 50C high. Nice temps.









Oh no, not the temps while linx was running. I forgot to take a pic while it was running, but it still never got over 63C which is fine in my opinion.


----------



## JoeJITSU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
With the extra RAM you will probably have to raise the QPI/Dram Core Voltage a bit.

The Dram Bus Voltage just set to spec for your RAM. I was going to see if I could look it up for you but you don't have your sig rig filled in. Get that done, it makes it easier to help. http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

The CPU voltage you will have to adjust for your individual chip. Using his voltage should get you close, but your chip might take more or less voltage to maintain stability than his.

Thanks sizzle,,
So what program do I need to check my temps? I guess ill do stock first correct?
Im such a newb . Can you direct me what Programs I need to go through? I just need to get the project done. Thanks a bunch


----------



## dantoyang

Real Temp
http://www.overclock.net/downloads/322253-realtemp.html

Core Temp
http://www.overclock.net/downloads/1...core-temp.html

Some people experienced differences between them, I simply ran them both then decide which one to follow (not much difference for me)

Btw, similar thing happened to me, 20 passes intelburn stable but not prime95 blend torture, upped QPI a few notches solved the problem.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

^^ I use Real Temp. Either will work though.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Hey dantoyang, I can feal you breathin down my neck.


----------



## dantoyang

I use real temp too since it has that little thing showing GPU temp as well....which is actually quite pointless since I still have Afterburner on most of the time. I digress....


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Hey dantoyang, I can feal you breathin down my neck.


















I need to play l4d2 less !!! It seems that it's really killing both my CPU and GPU PPD...like....in half...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

LOL, darn folding cutting into gaming time. I'm going to have to get a little more serious at least with the -bigadv since I'm on a team now. My only GPU client is giving me fits and hasn't produced jack so far.

You should be able to fly right by me with that 460 going.


----------



## BranFB

Hi

How to load my OC profiles with 1002 BIOS?!
they are from 0813


----------



## easegantini

Any tips for 4.515GHz 21x 215MHz HT OFF ???


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *easegantini*


Any tips for 4.515GHz 21x 215MHz HT OFF ???


I'm no expert at going that high. If I had the cooling to do it I'd try to get that 215 stable at a lower multiplier first. Then bump up the multiplier a little at a time.

Cut the RAM multiplier down to X6

CPU PLL 1.88
CPU Differential Amplitude 1000mV

Also I remember reading about a dead spot on these boards somewhere around 216-219. Might do some looking into that as I can't remember exactly where it was. Over it or under it your alright but get caught in the dead zone and you'll just frustrate yourself for nothing.

Good Luck


----------



## Kerian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Sounds like you need to raise your QPI/Dram Core Voltage (uncore). I've found that to be the case when I can pass small but freeze large or blend.

I'd start there.


I followed your advice and throw 1,35V into QPI.
Computer has been stable overnight for 8 hours before I shut it down.

Thank you Sizzle !

I guess my IMC is pretty bad ... 1,35 QPIv .. Or perhaps it is my OCZ memory which is cheap ...


----------



## lawrencendlw

That Vcore is pretty decent for 4.0 GHz ,not golden chip by any standards but sill nice. If you needed to bring your QPI/DRAM that high then it might be the RAM that is crap lol. I don't even need to go that high with mine and I have 12 GB of ram. I am usually a few ticks below my Vcore for my ram. Did you just go all the way up to 1.35v or have you tried to bring it down a little to see how low you can get it and have it stable? I'd bring it down 1 tick at a time until it crashes and then go back up 2 ticks and that should be your super stable voltage for that ram. You can do the same with the Vcore too so you can see if you can get it lower. I'd imagine that you haven't messed with the Vcore after getting the QPI/DRAM stable? Try to drop the Vcore too and see if you can't get it down now that you know that your problem was too low voltage on the QPI/DRAM. Also what is your DRAM voltage at (not your QPI/DRAM but DRAM)? 1.64 or 1.65?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerian*


I followed your advice and throw 1,35V into QPI.
Computer has been stable overnight for 8 hours before I shut it down.

Thank you Sizzle !

I guess my IMC is pretty bad ... 1,35 QPIv .. Or perhaps it is my OCZ memory which is cheap ...


----------



## Kerian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


That Vcore is pretty decent for 4.0 GHz ,not golden chip by any standards but sill nice. If you needed to bring your QPI/DRAM that high then it might be the RAM that is crap lol. I don't even need to go that high with mine and I have 12 GB of ram. I am usually a few ticks below my Vcore for my ram. Did you just go all the way up to 1.35v or have you tried to bring it down a little to see how low you can get it and have it stable? I'd bring it down 1 tick at a time until it crashes and then go back up 2 ticks and that should be your super stable voltage for that ram. You can do the same with the Vcore too so you can see if you can get it lower. I'd imagine that you haven't messed with the Vcore after getting the QPI/DRAM stable? Try to drop the Vcore too and see if you can't get it down now that you know that your problem was too low voltage on the QPI/DRAM. Also what is your DRAM voltage at (not your QPI/DRAM but DRAM)? 1.64 or 1.65?


I did try QPI = 1.30V, it'll freeze my computer after 15 min prime Blend ....
So I jump rigth to 1.35.
Also,, I found on the OCZ forums, that specific ram sticks needs 1.35V QPI tu run at advertised timings and speed ...
I guess my ram is bad ... well, I would invest in Corsair dominator GT in the futur.

I also tried to lower my CPU voltage. I brought it down to 1.25V (BIOS) and it ran 8 hours small FFT without errors. I figured I upped a couple notches to remain stable in any circumtances.

Great thraeds and forum BTW

Kerian.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well you can drop it down and to the lower voltages if it's stable for 8 hours of prime blend testing. Also you don't need to jump from 1.3 to 1.35, there are a ton of settings in between (well not a ton but you get the idea) and the same goes for the CPU (well i guess that the difference between the ones you tried isn't that big) you might see slightly better temps if you go down a little on the CPU voltages.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerian*


I did try QPI = 1.30V, it'll freeze my computer after 15 min prime Blend ....
So I jump rigth to 1.35.
Also,, I found on the OCZ forums, that specific ram sticks needs 1.35V QPI tu run at advertised timings and speed ...
I guess my ram is bad ... well, I would invest in Corsair dominator GT in the futur.

I also tried to lower my CPU voltage. I brought it down to 1.25V (BIOS) and it ran 8 hours small FFT without errors. I figured I upped a couple notches to remain stable in any circumtances.

Great thraeds and forum BTW

Kerian.


----------



## Kerian

Temps never hit 70Â°C in prime blend or small fft.
I'll leave it like that for the time beeing. I'll test stability in games now. Then I might drop it down a little bit once I'm sure there no hardware failure in common applications.

At the least I got a baseline for my overclock.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well I'm glad that at least one of us is stable lol. I wont be stable until I get my new board from my RMA with Asus. It's being shipped to me now and then I will have to swap it out with my old one and ship that one back (gotta love advance shipping for the no or little down time =)

BTW that avatar of yours is EPIC lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerian* 
Temps never hit 70Â°C in prime blend or small fft.
I'll leave it like that for the time beeing. I'll test stability in games now. Then I might drop it down a little bit once I'm sure there no hardware failure in common applications.

At the least I got a baseline for my overclock.


----------



## dantoyang

Trying to up my 930 to 4.2 Ghz, already at 1.35 Vcore, 1.3375 QPI and still BSOD within 3 passes of intelburn test, doest that mean I'm out of luck gotten a chip that won't go to 4.2?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dantoyang*


Trying to up my 930 to 4.2 Ghz, already at 1.35 Vcore, 1.3375 QPI and still BSOD within 3 passes of intelburn test, doest that mean I'm out of luck gotten a chip that won't go to 4.2?










No it just means you don't have a great chip. I have a pretty mediocre chip and was able to get it stable at 4.2. Just don't ask what my temps were. Voltage was in the 1.37 range under load.








I guess I should refrain from helping the competition. So ya, just a bad chip. No way that thing will hit 4.2. Better just run it at stock.


----------



## AJnguyen

Quote:

**************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.23125[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

*==================================================
!!! UPDATE !!! - Users running Intel i7 930 Chips
==================================================*
Follow the guides above and substitute with these settings below.

**************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


CPU Voltage............................[[B]unavailable[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]unavailable[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.26250[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]


With these settings i manage to get a stable overclock with my i7 930 running Intel Test Burn 10times on High, 10/10.

My temps were 27c idle / 69c maxload

Really amazed







to pull this through







my only question is i wonder if its possible to make a few more adjustments to get lower temps?

Special thanks to xmisery, hes been a star and a great help


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantoyang* 
Trying to up my 930 to 4.2 Ghz, already at 1.35 Vcore, 1.3375 QPI and still BSOD within 3 passes of intelburn test, doest that mean I'm out of luck gotten a chip that won't go to 4.2?









My 920 D0 takes 1.41875 for 4.2Ghz.


----------



## lawrencendlw

What are you using as your TIM? How long has your TIM been applied? As a fellow CM V10 Hybrid owner I am sad to say that it really doesn't help much until higher temps. If your going to shoot for 4.2 then it will keep temps lower than expected with air but that is about it. I get in the low 60's at 4.0GHz and in the high 60's at 4.1 GHz. If you don't care about your warranty then you can Lap your V10 (I did and saw slightly better temps but not sure if it was worth voiding the warranty over) and you can lap your CPU to gain better temps when done in conjunction with the V10 lapping. Other than that I would say to go and get a WC setup =( I wish I would have done that and spent maybe $100 more than the rediculous cost of the V10 and had much lower temps than the V10 can offer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AJnguyen* 
With these settings i manage to get a stable overclock with my i7 930 running Intel Test Burn 10times on High, 10/10.

My temps were 27c idle / 69c maxload

Really amazed







to pull this through







my only question is i wonder if its possible to make a few more adjustments to get lower temps?

Special thanks to xmisery, hes been a star and a great help


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
No it just means you don't have a great chip. I have a pretty mediocre chip and was able to get it stable at 4.2. Just don't ask what my temps were. Voltage was in the 1.37 range under load.








I guess I should refrain from helping the competition. So ya, just a bad chip. No way that thing will hit 4.2. Better just run it at stock.









went up to 1.3625 and it still BSOD on 1st pass...I guess 4.0 it is..


----------



## lawrencendlw

What are your other settings set to besides your Vcore and QPI/DRAM? If you have your Ram timings or DRAM voltage wrong then that can cause you to have stability issues too. Also if you have another setting incorrect then that too can cause issues. Make a post here with what you have the rest of your settings at (including your RAM timings) so that we can try to help you figure out what's going on here. The core i7-930's take much more voltage to get the same results as the the 920's do so as long as your temps don't get out of hand (in the 80's) then you are fine to go higher to obtain stability (At your own risk of course =D)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantoyang* 
went up to 1.3625 and it still BSOD on 1st pass...I guess 4.0 it is..


----------



## AJnguyen

Hey im using Arctic Cooling MX-2 ive had it on for 1 week now.

i think im going to avoid messing with the warranty might mess things up and theres no way of turning back


----------



## AJnguyen

but i really do need to lower my temps as im not too happy with it so i was wondering if you got any other suggestions that lapping the processor and the heatsink


----------



## AJnguyen

guys just a quick question, im currently using speedfan and core temp for measuring my cpu temps and i was wondering wether i should be looking at core 0 or CPU on speed fan?

because on core temp theres 4 readings in total core 0,1,2,3 where as speedfan has CPU and 1,2,3

images is in the link
Link


----------



## JoeJITSU

Sizzle here is my Real Temp numbers. I didnt touch anything like bench or whatsoever.
WOuld this all you would need to help me with me Ram overclocking #'s?


----------



## Anferny

Just ordered myself P6X58D-E, should be here on monday along with my I7-950


----------



## lawrencendlw

So my replacement P6X58D Premium Motherboard came Via FedEx today.... So I swap it out and get everything going and turn it on and *Beep* Post goodness, But then, I say to myself "What's that smell?". I quickly had my answer. It was a burning smell coming from my computer. So I rushed and turned off the computer and quickly searched for the source of the smell. My Cooler Master V10's Molex connection for the TEC had melted a little a week or so ago (I have no idea why but It happened when my Video card fried and my A1 A2 channels on my motherboard stopped working). I had put a temporary patch on the problem by wrapping the exposed wire with electrical tape and everything worked fine. Well this time the Molex connector actually shattered from being brittle from the previous problem. So I took an old female molex to SATA male power connector and removed the Molex side and pins and reworked the connector on the V10 and it's like new. In fact my temps at 4.0 are mid 50's =D. Now to the problems with my new motherboard that I installed today =(***

So one of my USB ports on the back was DOA as was a fan header and my SATA III connections. I updated the BIOS and I am going to try to update the other drivers for the controller and see if that fixes the problems but I am going to chew Asus a new @@#$%^&%#%^#[email protected])*&^% tomorrow morning (if they're open or Monday if that's the next time they are available) Will my bad luck ever turn around? So that's it for my RMA HELL update... Anyone have any Ideas as to what could be causing some of my current problems with my replacement motherboard?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

JoeJITSU, I must apologize as I looked at your last post and was a little lost. So I went back a couple pages and pulled some quotes. Just to catch back up and try to make sure everybody is on the same page. I should also point out that there are many people involved in this thread that are just as if not more qualified to help out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeJITSU* 
Ok here is my setup:
ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad -Core Processor BX80601920

SAPPHIRE 100284L Radeon HD 5750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

(2) CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TR3X6G1600C8D

(2) SAMSUNG EcoGreen F3 HD203WI 2TB 5400 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

LITE-ON CD/DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - OEM

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7

So I have 12gb of ram to play with.
My problem is:
Allot of Video Editors are having problems with dropping .mov files straight from a Canon 7D or 5D mark II straight onto the Sony Vegas Pro 9 timeline. Lag, Freezing etc...
Now I believe (and I dont want to burn up my only Video Editing Rig) that if I can get it to 3.6 stable Sony VEgas pro 9 will react good and Ill be able to edit with the non compressed .mov files. So im hoping for a link for me to get started on over clocking. I usually work on videos sometimes for 48 straight hours so....I don't want my system to overheat. I just need to keep it at a stable and safe overclock. Thanks guys

I'm sure that this was already pointed out but just to go back over it. Using xmisery's guide to 3.6 with a few minor adjustments for your individual hardware is probably the route to go if with your cooler. http://www.overclock.net/8441491-post177.html Your idle temps looked fine for your cooler. Some fan setup changes might drop you a few degrees C nothing to worry about though. Really idle temps don't tell you very much. Load temps while stability testing are the temps to worry about. Also temp numbers don't mean anything at all unless you take the ambient temps into consideration.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeJITSU* 
What settings would I play around with. I think the only real difference is the Ram. I have 12gb, any suggestions on what I should set the Ram at? thanks btw


Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[172]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1379MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2758MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.11875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.20625]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

I marked in red the ones to worry about adjusting in the template. Set your bios to match the template. Then from there you may need to adjust the ones in red. Hope that's clear as I'm gettin tired.









This one DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
isn't a matter of overclocking but setting the correct voltage to power your RAM. 1.64 is most likely correct. Just double check that as I know some of the Dominator sets run at 1.6v and 1.8v. Most likely it will say 1.65v. Which setting 1.64v to 1.66v is ok.

CPU Voltage............................[1.11875]
CPU voltage is obvious and it varies alot for how much you'll need per a given clock speed. xmisery has alot nicer chip than I do so I usually figure I'll end up at least .05v higher than him. At least. You will probably fare better than that considering you have a 920.

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.20625]
This would be your uncore voltage. Sometimes called by other manufactures VTT. To me this is the more delicate of the voltage adjustments. Too much can be just as unstable as not enough. Sometimes you can get it close enough to be stable but will see more optimum operation out of a little more tweaking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeJITSU* 
Thanks sizzle,,
So what program do I need to check my temps? I guess ill do stock first correct?
Im such a newb . Can you direct me what Programs I need to go through? I just need to get the project done. Thanks a bunch

I prefer Real Temp which you have. CPU-Z, Prime95, and Intel Burn Test. OCCT is a good one too but not needed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeJITSU* 
Sizzle here is my Real Temp numbers. I didnt touch anything like bench or whatsoever.
WOuld this all you would need to help me with me Ram overclocking #'s?


I'm going to recomend you at least read the first post here http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...920-930-a.html. It will give you a rough overview of overclocking these chips. Now with xmisery's template it takes alot of the leg work out. Still good to have the overview.

To your last post. Really I think it is a mix up of vocab. Since you have the 12Gb of RAM a litte extra uncore (QPI/Dram Core Voltage) would be expected to stabilize your overclock as compared to the template. This is not really viewed the same as overclocking your RAM. Which would be tighteningthe timings below or raising the frequency above it's rated spec. In my opinion this is best left until after you have the CPU overclocked and stable.

I'm sure someone else can chime in on stability testing. Here is my view.

5 passed of IBT standard to get me close.
20 passes of IBT Very High to get me closer
10 Passes of IBT MAX to get me closer yet.
2 Hours of OCT Linpac to get me very close.
10-12 hours of Prime95 Small (if you fail small increase CPU voltage)
10-12 hours of Prime95 Large (if you fail large increase QPI/Dram Core Voltage)
10-12 hours of Prime95 Blend
7 Days of folding -smp or -bigadv
_____________________
stable.

Hope I helped. Now I'm going to go get some much needed sleep.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So my replacement P6X58D Premium Motherboard came Via FedEx today.... So I swap it out and get everything going and turn it on and *Beep* Post goodness, But then, I say to myself "What's that smell?". I quickly had my answer. It was a burning smell coming from my computer. So I rushed and turned off the computer and quickly searched for the source of the smell. My Cooler Master V10's Molex connection for the TEC had melted a little a week or so ago (I have no idea why but It happened when my Video card fried and my A1 A2 channels on my motherboard stopped working). I had put a temporary patch on the problem by wrapping the exposed wire with electrical tape and everything worked fine. Well this time the Molex connector actually shattered from being brittle from the previous problem. So I took an old female molex to SATA male power connector and removed the Molex side and pins and reworked the connector on the V10 and it's like new. In fact my temps at 4.0 are mid 50's =D. Now to the problems with my new motherboard that I installed today =(***

So one of my USB ports on the back was DOA as was a fan header and my SATA III connections. I updated the BIOS and I am going to try to update the other drivers for the controller and see if that fixes the problems but I am going to chew Asus a new @@#$%^&%#%^#[email protected])*&^% tomorrow morning (if they're open or Monday if that's the next time they are available) Will my bad luck ever turn around? So that's it for my RMA HELL update... Anyone have any Ideas as to what could be causing some of my current problems with my replacement motherboard?

You my friend have some rotten terrible, just plain stinky luck. I'm going to politely ask you to go move to the corner of the thread so that that stink doesn't rub off on anybody else. Especially me.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anferny* 
Just ordered myself P6X58D-E, should be here on monday along with my I7-950









oooo-oooh -ooo, 950, me want.

Congrats.


----------



## JoeJITSU

Sizzle,
Thank you so much. I will try to get some tests done after I use xMisery's settings. Ill play around with the marked in red as well. But since I have customers waiting I mihgt not do this for a couple weeks. But I really appreciate your leg work here. Not too many people will do that on other forums. I consider that Good Karma. I am sure Good Karma is all over you....if not be expecting it. Thanks again


----------



## Anferny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
oooo-oooh -ooo, 950, me want.

Congrats.

Thanks









And to think I was gonna buy the 920 back in early August and back then the 950 wasn't on sale


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
What are your other settings set to besides your Vcore and QPI/DRAM? If you have your Ram timings or DRAM voltage wrong then that can cause you to have stability issues too. Also if you have another setting incorrect then that too can cause issues. Make a post here with what you have the rest of your settings at (including your RAM timings) so that we can try to help you figure out what's going on here. The core i7-930's take much more voltage to get the same results as the the 920's do so as long as your temps don't get out of hand (in the 80's) then you are fine to go higher to obtain stability (At your own risk of course =D)

My setting is really just changing the Vcore and QPI from xmisery's template

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.3625]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.3375]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

RAM timing is set at 7-8-7-24


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So my replacement P6X58D Premium Motherboard came Via FedEx today.... So I swap it out and get everything going and turn it on and *Beep* Post goodness, But then, I say to myself "What's that smell?". I quickly had my answer. It was a burning smell coming from my computer. So I rushed and turned off the computer and quickly searched for the source of the smell. My Cooler Master V10's Molex connection for the TEC had melted a little a week or so ago (I have no idea why but It happened when my Video card fried and my A1 A2 channels on my motherboard stopped working). I had put a temporary patch on the problem by wrapping the exposed wire with electrical tape and everything worked fine. Well this time the Molex connector actually shattered from being brittle from the previous problem. So I took an old female molex to SATA male power connector and removed the Molex side and pins and reworked the connector on the V10 and it's like new. In fact my temps at 4.0 are mid 50's =D. Now to the problems with my new motherboard that I installed today =(***

So one of my USB ports on the back was DOA as was a fan header and my SATA III connections. I updated the BIOS and I am going to try to update the other drivers for the controller and see if that fixes the problems but I am going to chew Asus a new @@#$%^&%#%^#[email protected])*&^% tomorrow morning (if they're open or Monday if that's the next time they are available) Will my bad luck ever turn around? So that's it for my RMA HELL update... Anyone have any Ideas as to what could be causing some of my current problems with my replacement motherboard?

oh man that must of suck big time, if it was me i'll call them asap and ask what type of service their running there.


----------



## bgix

My new Photo PC - see signature - runs 2 no. Intel G2 80GB i RAID 0. The disks are attached to the Marvel 6 Gbit/s controller on the P6X58D-E motherboard. Performance:

Marvel:










Sekvential read speed is poor compared to the same disks attached to the Intel 3 Gbit/s controller on an Asus P5Q mobo;

Intel:










Also other disks perform worse although attached to the Intel controller on the P6X58D-E, example;

Samsung F3 1TB on Intel controller @ P6X58D-E:










The same Samsung F3 1TB on Intel controller @ P5Q:










The system is updated with latest drivers from asus.com, Win 7 is also uppdated. The SSD discs were formated prior to Windows install. Disk cache is activated for all discs.

The i7 950 runs at default 3,07 GHz and the E8400 at 4,2 GHz but this should not affect disk performance - or?

Any ideas about what is wrong?

/bgix, Gothenburg, SWEDEN - new member here from today


----------



## luke997

Small update to my rig - Crucial C300 in & cloned, happy with the results, very impressive gains:

Before - Intel G2 160GB on SATA II:









Now - Crucial C300 256GB on SATA III:









With new drive PC Mark Vantage score went up 5K to 24000:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcmv=364754

Last ...and least... WEI up from 7.6 to 7.9









I didn't like G2 on SATA III due to longer boot but with C300 it certainly makes sense.


----------



## outlandos

I hope someone can help me out here!

I currently got an Asus P6X58D-E mobo.

Also, I've run SLI with both of my 460 cards in slot one and two (both 16).

Unfortunately the first GPU got too hot because both cards were too close to eachother, so I had to move GPU 2 to slot 3 (8).

So I did and the temps are MUCH better!

Now I want to put PCI Express Selector in the BIOS on [AUTO] like in the manuel:










But there is nothing to select in my bios:










Why is my bios different (empty)?







And what do you get to see in your BIOS?


----------



## lawrencendlw

What happens when you hit ESC in your BIOS? Have you tried pressing Alt + F2 and going into easy flash? you need a usb flash drive with the latest bios on it and have it plugged into a USB port and then hit Alt + F2 right after the computer completes it P.O.S.T. It will bring you into the easy flash utility and you search the flash drive and find the BIOS file and upload it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *outlandos* 
I hope someone can help me out here!

I currently got an Asus P6X58D-E mobo.

Also, I've run SLI with both of my 460 cards in slot one and two (both 16).

Unfortunately the first GPU got too hot because both cards were too close to eachother, so I had to move GPU 2 to slot 3 (8).

So I did and the temps are MUCH better!

Now I want to put PCI Express Selector in the BIOS on [AUTO] like in the manuel:

But there is nothing to select in my bios:

Why is my bios different (empty)?







And what do you get to see in your BIOS?


Those C300's are impressive huh? I got the Micron RealSSD C300 128 GB SATA III SSD (Micron is the parent company of Crucial) so since I got an drive that wasn't rebranded it was almost $100 cheaper than the crucial one was lol. So I got the same drive as the crucial but it was cheaper so I am super happy with that purchase. I did however screw up when originally loaded windows and didn't setup the drive for ACHI so I had only like a 7.3 in WEI or something like that but now I have it reconfigured as ACHI (which was a pain in the but, had to edit my registry) I have much faster speeds than before and I am at a 7.9 in WEI (which isn't really that great of a benchmark lol)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Small update to my rig - Crucial C300 in & cloned, happy with the results, very impressive gains:

Before - Intel G2 160GB on SATA II:

With new drive PC Mark Vantage score went up 5K to 24000:

Last ...and least... WEI up from 7.6 to 7.9









I didn't like G2 on SATA III due to longer boot but with C300 it certainly makes sense.


----------



## outlandos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
What happens when you hit ESC in your BIOS? Have you tried pressing Alt + F2 and going into easy flash? you need a usb flash drive with the latest bios on it and have it plugged into a USB port and then hit Alt + F2 right after the computer completes it P.O.S.T. It will bring you into the easy flash utility and you search the flash drive and find the BIOS file and upload it.

But why should I? Except for this page my bios is in perfect condition.

Do you actually get too see the option?

When I press ESC while in the BIOS I get the option to save changes and leave, or discard changes, just like it should be.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh so that isn't the entirety of your BIOS then? That's the impression that I got lol. I will update you later on what mine says when I go into the BIOS after finishing this WU I'm on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *outlandos* 
But why should I? Except for this page my bios is in perfect condition.

Do you actually get too see the option?

When I press ESC while in the BIOS I get the option to save changes and leave, or discard changes, just like it should be.


----------



## outlandos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Oh so that isn't the entirety of your BIOS then? That's the impression that I got lol. I will update you later on what mine says when I go into the BIOS after finishing this WU I'm on.

No, my bios is just fine, except for this









Anyway, I didnt make it all that clear in my first post and instead of editting I made a new topic about it with better explination:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-question.html


----------



## routek

My BIOS is as shown in the manual.

I would put your GPUs into slot 1 and 2 and see what it says in the BIOS.


----------



## shanbcn

Which type of 120x25 fan you can connect it to this motherboard without worriyng about damaging it?

Can this motherboard CPU FAN connector handle San Ace 120x38mm?

http://www.petrastechshop.com/12x38sadesan.html


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
Which type of 120x25 fan you can connect it to this motherboard without worriyng about damaging it?

Can this motherboard CPU FAN connector handle San Ace 120x38mm?

http://www.petrastechshop.com/12x38sadesan.html

Yes, I can tell you from experience it can. I believe the manual says it can handle 2 amps per fan header. I have a Sans Ace 120x38 heatsink fan and a Sans Ace 120x25 for exhaust. Both are connected to motherboard fan headers. I use Q-fan (set to standard) to lower the power and volume of the fans. I hope to soon get the Lamptron FC-5 V2 fan controller, but it's out of stock at performance-pcs.


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
Yes, I can tell you from experience it can. I believe the manual says it can handle 2 amps per fan header. I have a Sans Ace 120x38 heatsink fan and a Sans Ace 120x25 for exhaust. Both are connected to motherboard fan headers. I use Q-fan (set to standard) to lower the power and volume of the fans. I hope to soon get the Lamptron FC-5 V2 fan controller, but it's out of stock at performance-pcs.

Damn







I think Asus P6T should be similar as well. Then why i had to buy fan controller for San Ace 120x38 with Prolimatech Megahalems? People here then said it will damage your MB if you connect directly to CPU FAN connector. Since i just replaced Asus P6T for P6X58D-E with friend. Now i will finally get rid of fan controller.

Thanks for advice


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outlandos*


I hope someone can help me out here!

I currently got an Asus P6X58D-E mobo.

Also, I've run SLI with both of my 460 cards in slot one and two (both 16).

Unfortunately the first GPU got too hot because both cards were too close to eachother, so I had to move GPU 2 to slot 3 (8).

So I did and the temps are MUCH better!

Now I want to put PCI Express Selector in the BIOS on [AUTO] like in the manuel:










But there is nothing to select in my bios:










Why is my bios different (empty)?







And what do you get to see in your BIOS?


It is like that because when you stick a video card in the third slot, it automatically makes it run at x8. Therefore, there is no reason for the setting to be available when you have a video card in the third slot.... unless of course you wanted to force it to run at x1 for some strange reason.


----------



## Swiftyy

Hey guys, question about HT on or off.

I'm running a P6X58D with a 930. I can either go 4.2ghz HT off or 4.0ghz HT on. I'm still not exactly sure which one I should go with, I've been running 4.2ghz HT off b/c I mainly use this rig as a gaming comp so not that many apps run over 4 cores, recently I switched to 4.0ghz HT on, what do you guys think? 4.2ghz HT off or 4.0ghz HT on?

Thanks


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'd say go with HT on if you were using multithreaded optimized applications like [email protected] -bigadv WU's or something but your not right so it doesn't help much there. As for the game performance I'd say that it all depends on the games that you are playing. There are a few out now that do actually take advantage of multiple threads like you get with HT on. So my advice would be to run the games that you play @ 4.2 Without HT and then again at 4.0 With HT and see if there is any difference between the 2 gameplay wise. I'm willing to bet that there isn't and depending on the rest of your hardware, your not going to see very much if any at all so I would run at whatever frequency gives you the RAM frequency that you want and lower temps so that your setup might last a little longer. That's my







take it or leave it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftyy* 
Hey guys, question about HT on or off.

I'm running a P6X58D with a 930. I can either go 4.2ghz HT off or 4.0ghz HT on. I'm still not exactly sure which one I should go with, I've been running 4.2ghz HT off b/c I mainly use this rig as a gaming comp so not that many apps run over 4 cores, recently I switched to 4.0ghz HT on, what do you guys think? 4.2ghz HT off or 4.0ghz HT on?

Thanks


----------



## outlandos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclone3d* 
It is like that because when you stick a video card in the third slot, it automatically makes it run at x8. Therefore, there is no reason for the setting to be available when you have a video card in the third slot.... unless of course you wanted to force it to run at x1 for some strange reason.

OK thanks then everything is fine, and the best thing is:

I did only lose 1% (!) performance by dropping my second card into the 3rd slot and gained 20c lower temps


----------



## luke997

Testing C300 with various controllers/drivers on the board - if anyone's interested. Looks like SATA III with MS default drivers is the way to go for this drive.

1) C300 on SATA III with Marvell drivers (previously was MS)









2) C300 on SATA II (ICHR10)


----------



## shanbcn

Wanted to make sure before before getting rid of fan controller.

So its perfectly fine to connect San Ace 120x138 to MB CPU FAN connector? I will only connect this fan since rest of them are controlled by Antec 1200.


----------



## lawrencendlw

No you can't connect a Sans Ace 120mm X 138mm fan to the motherboard but you can connect a Sans Ace 120mm X 120mm X 38mm fan to the motherboard header lol... Sorry I couldn't resist it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *shanbcn*


Wanted to make sure before before getting rid of fan controller.

So its perfectly fine to connect San Ace 120x138 to MB CPU FAN connector? I will only connect this fan since rest of them are controlled by Antec 1200.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclone3d*


It is like that because when you stick a video card in the third slot, it automatically makes it run at x8. Therefore, there is no reason for the setting to be available when you have a video card in the third slot.... unless of course you wanted to force it to run at x1 for some strange reason.


So you can run a 2-way SLI in slots 1 and 3 and it will run x16/x8? Just confirming this because I read elsewhere it was not true, and I hope it is


----------



## mcole254

Ok I seem to have an odd problem with my bios/boot priority. I have a Crucial C300 sata III boot drive and a regular HDD secondary drive on a sata II port. The odd thing is that I can't set the C300 as the primary in the boot order. When I tried it wouldn't boot and ask for a disk with an OS on it. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


No you can't connect a Sans Ace 120mm X 138mm fan to the motherboard but you can connect a Sans Ace 120mm X 120mm X 38mm fan to the motherboard header lol... Sorry I couldn't resist it.











MB header? Does this is mean its perfectly normal and no damage will be done if i get rid of fan controller?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yes it is true that you can run it in X16 and X8. You have to make sure that it is running that in the BIOS. I think that when you connect a card in the First and Third slot then the BIOS automatically sets it to X16 (first slot) and X8(third slot).

On another note... I got my replacement (the board Asus sent me for my RMA) board and it was also messed up so I called them today and the rep is having me send my board in and they will be sending me a new one via next day air. I got the hint that they might be upgrading me to a better board or at least send me a brand new one without the accessories included and if they upgrade then the only real step up is the Rampage III Extreme which I would be fine with =D but I'm not gonna hold my breath and to be honest I just want a board that works now...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah*


So you can run a 2-way SLI in slots 1 and 3 and it will run x16/x8? Just confirming this because I read elsewhere it was not true, and I hope it is











If you already have a fan controller then why would you want to downgrade to using onboard fan controls? The motherboard one works great and can control up to 5 fans and there are several various performance levels from turbo to silent so it will work great for you. Good luck with whatever you choose to do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shanbcn*


MB header? Does this is mean its perfectly normal and no damage will be done if i get rid of fan controller?


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo

hey guys i recently updated my bios to version 1002 and lost my 4.2 overclock. just a heads up. also if anyone else had this problem, what is a good version to revert to???


----------



## ShizKani

Sorry if I post this in wrong place.
I got this MB and was wondering if you guys share OC settings here..
if so where can i get the best OC settings at for the latest bios of this MB..??


----------



## Swiftyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I'd say go with HT on if you were using multithreaded optimized applications like [email protected] -bigadv WU's or something but your not right so it doesn't help much there. As for the game performance I'd say that it all depends on the games that you are playing. There are a few out now that do actually take advantage of multiple threads like you get with HT on. So my advice would be to run the games that you play @ 4.2 Without HT and then again at 4.0 With HT and see if there is any difference between the 2 gameplay wise. I'm willing to bet that there isn't and depending on the rest of your hardware, your not going to see very much if any at all so I would run at whatever frequency gives you the RAM frequency that you want and lower temps so that your setup might last a little longer. That's my







take it or leave it









My rig is currently,

Asus P6X58D
i7 930 @ 1.3v
G skill 1600 ram running @ 1.5v
GTX 280 in SLI
Corsair 1000w PSU
Velociraptor 300gb
Corsair H50

1.3v for the CPU is the same for both HT on and off. Temps are around 68-70 for HT off and 78c for HT on. I don't think there will be much different with 200mhz, but not exactly sure.


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcole254* 
Ok I seem to have an odd problem with my
bios/boot priority. I have a Crucial C300 sata III boot drive and a regular HDD secondary drive on a sata II port. The odd thing is that I can't set the C300 as the primary in the boot order. When I tried it wouldn't boot and ask for a disk with an OS on it. Any ideas? Thanks

I take it you've clone it as OS drive from other drive to C300 and it is not booting?

Try this:
Disconnect regular HDD and connect DVD to second SATA III port.
Set C300 as first drive.
Boot from Win 7 recovery disk and choose repair startup problems.
This should do the trick, after that you can connect the rest as it was.

I've had similar problem yesterday - got my C300 as C:, no problems.
Installed XP for benching on G2 and for that I've had to change AHCI to IDE.
XP made the G2 as a boot and from then on I couldn't boot to C300 until I've done above.


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShizKani* 
Sorry if I post this in wrong place.
I got this MB and was wondering if you guys share OC settings here..
if so where can i get the best OC settings at for the latest bios of this MB..??

You want to use xmisery's settings as a starting point and make your tweaks from there.

xmisery's settings


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReU_VOoDOo* 
hey guys i recently updated my bios to version 1002 and lost my 4.2 overclock. just a heads up. also if anyone else had this problem, what is a good version to revert to???

I have 0703 and clocked my i7 930 to 4,2 Ghz stable.


----------



## ski-bum

Planning on purchasing the P6X58D-E for my new build. What settings do I need to change in bios to enable SATA 3 RAID0. I know I want to run it on the Marvel controller. Would like to hear from someone that is using SATA 3 RAID. Also, I've read reports that it's not worth it. The Intel RAID with SATA 3GB is just as fast. Others say that SATA 6GB is much faster. Will just be using two WD black drives for now, until I can afford SSD.
Thanks.


----------



## mcole254

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
I take it you've clone it as OS drive from other drive to C300 and it is not booting?

Try this:
Disconnect regular HDD and connect DVD to second SATA III port.
Set C300 as first drive.
Boot from Win 7 recovery disk and choose repair startup problems.
This should do the trick, after that you can connect the rest as it was.

I've had similar problem yesterday - got my C300 as C:, no problems.
Installed XP for benching on G2 and for that I've had to change AHCI to IDE.
XP made the G2 as a boot and from then on I couldn't boot to C300 until I've done above.

Actually I installed windows directly to my SSD and it boots fine, I was wondering why I can't set it as my primary boot drive in the bios.
What appears to be happening right now is that my secondary HDD is set as the primary, it has no OS to the bios then check the SSD and boots. However if I switch the SSD to be the first drive in the Hard Disk page of the bios it wont boot. (It works fine the way it is, however I think I read somewhere that if I change the SSD with to OS to the primary it will stop flashing the ASUS boot screen a second time while booting). Thanks


----------



## shanbcn

Just founf out that San Ace 120x38mm have 3 pin connector while MB CPU FAN header have 4 pins. So now i will have to change the fan cable or 3 to 4 pin converter?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
MB header? Does this is mean its perfectly normal and no damage will be done if i get rid of fan controller?

Well I took one for the team. Plugged my San Ace 9G1212H1011 into the mobo header to see if it would work as advertised. Worked for about 10 minutes then quit. Not sure if it fried the header or just faulted out yet. Either way I wouldn't recomend it unless your willing to risk your fan header while sorting out problems. By the manual it shouldn't be a problem. Something went wrong though.


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Well I took one for the team. Plugged my San Ace 9G1212H1011 into the mobo header to see if it would work as advertised. Worked for about 10 minutes then quit. Not sure if it fried the header or just faulted out yet. Either way I wouldn't recomend it unless your willing to risk your fan header while sorting out problems. By the manual it shouldn't be a problem. Something went wrong though.









I also tried on cpu header but it was gigabyte MB. It only works couple of seconds before shutting down. I think fan header is save, its just that this fan is just two powerfull maybe.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReU_VOoDOo*


hey guys i recently updated my bios to version 1002 and lost my 4.2 overclock. just a heads up. also if anyone else had this problem, what is a good version to revert to???


You ALWAYS lose your pre-set OC when you install a new BIOS because a new BIOS is a STOCK BIOS. That's why you always write down your OC in the little notebook you're supposed to keep a hard-copy of all your OC experiments in. You may then reset your OC in just a few minutes.


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Well I took one for the team. Plugged my San Ace 9G1212H1011 into the mobo header to see if it would work as advertised. Worked for about 10 minutes then quit. Not sure if it fried the header or just faulted out yet. Either way I wouldn't recomend it unless your willing to risk your fan header while sorting out problems. By the manual it shouldn't be a problem. Something went wrong though.










Well I'm sorry to hear that. I would think that there's definitely something wrong with the motherboard header though. I'm telling you I have two San Ace fans (one 120x38 plugged into the CPU_fan header) plugged into my mobo and they work flawlessly. They are full power on startup until the bios settings kick in and dial the volts down a notch.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeezee*


Well I'm sorry to hear that. I would think that there's definitely something wrong with the motherboard header though. I'm telling you I have two San Ace fans (one 120x38 plugged into the CPU_fan header) plugged into my mobo and they work flawlessly. They are full power on startup until the bios settings kick in and dial the volts down a notch.


I hear ya. 2amp 24 watts of CPU fan power. It shouldn't be a problem. Luckily it isn't a big deal to me. I was actually pulling it off the fan controller to put directly on PSU power as I suspected the fan controller was robbing some power from it. I just decided to test it out on the mobo. I'll mess with it some more later tonight. Test out a couple other fans in the header. Header was working previously. I'll report back on it.

I might have jumped the gun on it but I thought I better post a little warning to others since I am having problems with it.


----------



## ShizKani

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeezee*


You want to use xmisery's settings as a starting point and make your tweaks from there.

xmisery's settings


Will his settings still work for me even if I have a i7 980X CPU..??


----------



## aamsel

I used to have a P5Q Deluxe and it had 4 stored profiles
in CMOS that could be labeled.

So, part one of O.C. Profile is that you can save these
labeled profiles in CMOS (8 on the P6X58D Premium)?

Part two of O.C. Profile is being able to burn these to
a thumb drive using the additional O.C. Profile utility in CMOS?

Haven't done part two, but I have saved profiles on the P6X58D
Premium, and if I load them, the values I put in the fields are not
saved (like they were on the P5Q Deluxe). I know about not putting
spaces in the names, and I have saved profiles without any naming at all
and they still are not retained.

The CMOS battery is new and good because it will retain the CMOS
settings when the board is off and power supply unplugged.

I am using the Premium and BIOS 0904.

Any ideas?


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I just sent back the motherboard that Asus sent me as a RMA return today. I was on the phone with Asus for well over an hour trying to explain to them that I don't want a remanufactured motherboard sent to me agian but it was all for nothing because they are sending me a refurbished board anyways. They said that on the 3rd RMA that basically they do whatever it takes to make the customer happy lol. I hope it doesn't but it will probably come messed up to... wish me luck please guys...


----------



## kzinti1

After finishing playing Fallout 3 tonight (over 10 hours) I checked the maximum GPU temperature in GPU-Z.
The top card hit 95C! The bottom card hit just 76C. I seriously need to separate these cards to PCI-E slots 1 and 3. How can I do this without losing all the lower connectors from USB 7/8 all the way back through the Front Panel Audio connector?
These 2 cards are non-reference Galaxy GTX470's so watercooling them is impossible. Maybe. There's a small possibility that I can use the Swiftech solution and just W/C the gpu's themselves leaving the rest of the cards capacitors, memory chips and whatever else to the mercy of the 120mm VGA duct in this HAF-X.
I guess I could use a slot fan since I'm not using the top PCI-x1 slot but I really don't think that'll help much at all. If any.
These are a pair of excellent cards, individually, and I'd hate to burn one up. I'll never buy another non-reference card again! I should've just stuck with the 1st card. I've yet to run across anything the 1st of these cards couldn't handle but I wanted to try Sli. Overheating never crossed my mind and I caught the 2nd card on sale for $280 shipped with a free game.
Help me please!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
I'll mess with it some more later tonight. Test out a couple other fans in the header.

Sorry guys didn't get it done.









My former CPU fan in now zip tied in my 5 1/4" bay as an intake. Didn't feal like cutting the zip ties already and the cable wouldn't reach.

@aamsel
Maybe the -E is different in this regard to the BIOS profiles. I haven't messed with it a bunch. But to me it looked like it would only save 1 OC profile in CMOS. To save multiple profiles it looked like you would have to burn them to a flash drive. At first I thought it would work like you described but then on a little inspection it was my conclusion anyway that the OC profiles is meant to be used with flash drive. As I said though I haven't messed with it a bunch and could be wrong. There is a Save To [.....] and Load From [.....] option in the menu. Double check what the options are.

On a similar note this goes hand in hand with the Crash Free Bios. I misunderstood how this was supposed to work and assumed it wasn't working at all.







Apparently if you actually read over the manual a 4th time,







; it seems that if you save OC profiles to a DVD or Flash drive there isn't any reason to clear CMOS on a failed overclock. I can see this getting put to use soon since I tend to clear CMOS alot. Everybody probably already knew that but me though huh.









Good Luck ! to Lawrencendlw

@kzinti1, I'd be more concerned about loosing easy access to the power and reset buttons. Probably depends on the card but eyeballing my 5850 it looks like as long as the cables were all nice and neat I shouldn't have too much problem with them getting in the way of running in the 3rd slot. Card just sticks out far enough from the board that it doesn't look like it would be a problem. Shoot you have the case to do it without any modding so just try it out and let us know.

Any thread members care to help me pick out an 1156 board. I'm going to keep my sig rig as my workhorse and build a system to abuse.







Maybe abuse isn't the correct word but definately planning on pushing it a bit. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-my-760-a.html


----------



## aamsel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
...
@aamsel
Maybe the -E is different in this regard to the BIOS profiles. I haven't messed with it a bunch. But to me it looked like it would only save 1 OC profile in CMOS. To save multiple profiles it looked like you would have to burn them to a flash drive. At first I thought it would work like you described but then on a little inspection it was my conclusion anyway that the OC profiles is meant to be used with flash drive. As I said though I haven't messed with it a bunch and could be wrong. There is a Save To [.....] and Load From [.....] option in the menu. Double check what the options are.

O

It is the same in the -E vs the Premium, I have seen both BIOS screens.
You may be right, it may be designed for the O.C. Profiles to only be saved to a flash drive, but it gives every appearance that it is saving them to an area in CMOS. You can give them a name, and the name appears in the list, but there is nothing saved in the profile.

Does anyone know for sure whether the O.C. Profiles are now intended for saving to a flash drive only?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm not sure about the -E revision but on my Premium I can save OC Profiles in the BIOS and then load from them whenever. There is also an option to save them to the external flash drive and HDD and cd or DVD which you could use to unbrick your motherboard and also to share them with other people to try out. In fact because this feature is available, I'm surprised that there isn't a bunch of profiles circulating this site for people to try out. Hint Hint guys lol...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aamsel* 
It is the same in the -E vs the Premium, I have seen both BIOS screens.
You may be right, it may be designed for the O.C. Profiles to only be saved to a flash drive, but it gives every appearance that it is saving them to an area in CMOS. You can give them a name, and the name appears in the list, but there is nothing saved in the profile.

Does anyone know for sure whether the O.C. Profiles are now intended for saving to a flash drive only?


----------



## aamsel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I'm not sure about the -E revision but on my Premium I can save OC Profiles in the BIOS and then load from them whenever. There is also an option to save them to the external flash drive and HDD and cd or DVD which you could use to unbrick your motherboard and also to share them with other people to try out. In fact because this feature is available, I'm surprised that there isn't a bunch of profiles circulating this site for people to try out. Hint Hint guys lol...

I have the Premium like you do, and what you can do is what I thought I could do (and could do with previous ASUS boards I had).

Are you using 0904 or 1002 BIOS?


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aamsel* 
It is the same in the -E vs the Premium, I have seen both BIOS screens.
You may be right, it may be designed for the O.C. Profiles to only be saved to a flash drive, but it gives every appearance that it is saving them to an area in CMOS. You can give them a name, and the name appears in the list, but there is nothing saved in the profile.

Does anyone know for sure whether the O.C. Profiles are now intended for saving to a flash drive only?

If it is not saving the OC profiles in the CMOS when you tell it to, then there may be something wrong with the BIOS chip... I have the -E and never had issues saving to any of the 8 slots that are available.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
@kzinti1, I'd be more concerned about loosing easy access to the power and reset buttons. Probably depends on the card but eyeballing my 5850 it looks like as long as the cables were all nice and neat I shouldn't have too much problem with them getting in the way of running in the 3rd slot. Card just sticks out far enough from the board that it doesn't look like it would be a problem. Shoot you have the case to do it without any modding so just try it out and let us know.

Any thread members care to help me pick out an 1156 board. I'm going to keep my sig rig as my workhorse and build a system to abuse.







Maybe abuse isn't the correct word but definately planning on pushing it a bit. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-my-760-a.html

Thanks, sizzle. I have already tried. No go. There were 2 versions of these cards. Maybe yours is the other one. Mine are the GUX versions.
I guess one of my cards is going to e-bay.







I'd rather sell it than cook it.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It has worked for every version of BIOS that I have had on my board. It worked before I flashed from 0904 to 1002 and it still works with 1002 so I would have to agree with cyclone3d that you probably have a bad BIOS chip. Call Asus and RMA or if the board is really new then send it back to the retailer you bought it from first because Asus will only send you a refurbished board and I have had a ton of problems with them on it. If I get my new board and it's messed up then Asus WILL be giving me a Rampage III Extreme in stead because that would mean that I have had 3 bad P6X58D Premium motherboards (My original, the first one they sent me when I RMA'd my original, and the second one that they sent me when I RMA's the RMA replacement board)... the Asus rep told me that if I receive 2 bad boards as replacements to my original board then my case gets escalated and they basically do anything that they can to make me happy and I won't settle for anything less than a Rampage III Extreme and a new one at that, not a refurbished one without any accessories or anything because I would be in the same boat then.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aamsel* 
I have the Premium like you do, and what you can do is what I thought I could do (and could do with previous ASUS boards I had).

Are you using 0904 or 1002 BIOS?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

How about a quick walk threw on saving the profiles. At least in my case I'll say user error is probably more likely than a bad bios chip.









I have 5% left on a 2686 then I'll go play around with it.


----------



## shanbcn

I know this should be Asus P6T thread but the problem is i just replaced P6X58D with P6T. P6X58D works fine but P6T at first booted fine also then comes the Error 0xc00000e9 when installing win7 on SSD. At first i didnt know but after some googling, the problem seem to be dvd drive. Also had problem of "Chassis Intruded! Fatal error... system halted"

But now it doesnt boot at all, maybe i will have to put MB back into the case?


----------



## shanbcn

Just put everything back on, but still didnt boot up. What i have to do now?


----------



## Extole

Hey Guys!

So happy i found this site! This is my first time attempting to overclock and I had a few questions (noob questions). I'm using xmisery's settings to try reaching 3.8 gigs but no matter what i do i just can't seem to get it stable.. I've bumped the cpu volts and qpi volts probably each time after each crash in using ibt or prime 95 small fft. I will now be bumping up the cpu and qpi volts my 6th time. I'm still not able to get it stable and i think i'm starting to hit shameful voltages at this point or should i keep going? I've read about 100 pages in this thread and i apologize if this was already answered. I also think maybe I'm not getting stable results because i have different amount of ram and timing as xmisery or does that not matter? Any tips or advice on getting this thing stable?

Case:Antec 1200
Mobo







6x58d premium
cpu:i7 920 D0 stepping
psu:corsair hx 850
Cpu fan: xigmatec dark knight
gpu: ATI hd5970
Ram: mushkin redline enhanced 6-7-6-18 @ 1.65v 1600mhz


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
I know this should be Asus P6T thread but the problem is i just replaced P6X58D with P6T. P6X58D works fine but P6T at first booted fine also then comes the Error 0xc00000e9 when installing win7 on SSD. At first i didnt know but after some googling, the problem seem to be dvd drive. Also had problem of "Chassis Intruded! Fatal error... system halted"

But now it doesnt boot at all, maybe i will have to put MB back into the case?

Any solution?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
I know this should be Asus P6T thread but the problem is i just replaced P6X58D with P6T. P6X58D works fine but P6T at first booted fine also then comes the Error 0xc00000e9 when installing win7 on SSD. At first i didnt know but after some googling, the problem seem to be dvd drive. Also had problem of "Chassis Intruded! Fatal error... system halted"

But now it doesnt boot at all, maybe i will have to put MB back into the case?

The 0xc00000e9 error code is the result of unplugging the device while in use, or potentially faulty hardware.

It could be a (loose/bad) (connector/connection) on the SSD and/or DVD drive? I would double check all your connections and make sure everything is connected securely. Thats the best advice I can give ya on this one, without having to research this more.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extole* 
Hey Guys!

So happy i found this site! This is my first time attempting to overclock and I had a few questions (noob questions). I'm using xmisery's settings to try reaching 3.8 gigs but no matter what i do i just can't seem to get it stable.. I've bumped the cpu volts and qpi volts probably each time after each crash in using ibt or prime 95 small fft. I will now be bumping up the cpu and qpi volts my 6th time. I'm still not able to get it stable and i think i'm starting to hit shameful voltages at this point or should i keep going? I've read about 100 pages in this thread and i apologize if this was already answered. I also think maybe I'm not getting stable results because i have different amount of ram and timing as xmisery or does that not matter? Any tips or advice on getting this thing stable?

Case:Antec 1200
Mobo







6x58d premium
cpu:i7 920 D0 stepping
psu:corsair hx 850
Cpu fan: xigmatec dark knight
gpu: ATI hd5970
Ram: mushkin redline enhanced 6-7-6-18 @ 1.65v 1600mhz

Welcome to OCN!









Stick around and fill out your system specs here. This way we can easily help you out on any current or future questions with your system (nice rig btw!). As far as OC'ing goes, what are your current CPU/QPI DRAM Voltages set at? And are you attempting this with HT enabled or disabled?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Okay...OC Profiles...

Did some playing around with that and wow was I all sorts of wrong there.







Been know to happen from time to time.







My hang up on it was a very simple fix. BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU NAME IT. It doesn't like periods.
Also IF I can save it to flash I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Extole

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Welcome to OCN!









Stick around and fill out your system specs here. This way we can easily help you out on any current or future questions with your system (nice rig btw!). As far as OC'ing goes, what are your current CPU/QPI DRAM Voltages set at? And are you attempting this with HT enabled or disabled?


Hi Xmisery!
I want to thank you for such the awesome guides for a good baseline to start oc'in at! I currently have my cpu volt set at 1.18124 and QPI 1.2.1250 I also added some to cpu pll voltage now making it 1.82 in hopes that it would fix it, but i dont think it did. Yes im trying with HT enabled, should I not at first?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

vcore - 1.18v
QPI/DramCore -1.2xxv

For 3.8. Looks pretty respectable from where I'm sittin. I'll stay out of the way and let xmisery work his magic but I'd say your on the right path. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Extole

Ooh cool i think i was able to get it somewhat stable.. I ran 5 passes of IBT on very high and passed! i know i should probably run more passes later to be sure. Im so far at 1.19375 cpu voltage and 1.23125 Qpi (is this okay?).I did have a question about the dram ram voltage. My ram is rated for 1.65v but it is set at 1.64 right now.. does that really matter or would it have any affect if i change it to 1.65 (the numbers turn red when i do this and tells me i can damage my cpu). My temps when i ran the IBT for 5 passes got up to 68,69,67,65 are these temps safe? when should i start worrying?
Thank you guys for the warm welcoming into your community =) I will start more stress testing soon. Kind of scared to run ibt for 10 passes on maximum.. Passing even just 5 passes on very high got me super excited, i hope 10 on max goes well *crosses finger*

*Edit*
P.S no wonder all you guys like OC'in, this is addicting, frusterating but sure as hell rewarding if you get it right!


----------



## syl

1.64V for Vdimm should be fine...especially when you're not pushing the memory that hard. Besides, our M/B seems to overvolt the memory by about .02V when measured by DMM.

As for the temperatures, I would consider anything below 80c to be safe...though everyone will have their own pain tolerance. I think you may have started on the slippery slope of OC addition


----------



## syl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Okay...OC Profiles...

Did some playing around with that and wow was I all sorts of wrong there.







Been know to happen from time to time.







My hang up on it was a very simple fix. BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU NAME IT. It doesn't like periods.
Also IF I can save it to flash I haven't figured it out yet.


Using the Start O.C. Profile function on the same screen will allow you to save the OC settings to flash.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syl* 
Using the Start O.C. Profile function on the same screen will allow you to save the OC settings to flash.









Probably nice and obvious too huh. LOL. Now I'm going to have to go mess with it some more. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I looking at the Asus P6X58D-E now i was gonna get the gigabyte x58 but i like the layout of the Asus P6X58D-E much better it looks like you can use cards that take up 2-3 slots and still have some breathing room for them. How well does this overclock for those of you that own one.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You will only be able to run IBT at the maximum available memory so if maximum says 8GB and you have 6GB then it wont let you run the test. There is nothing to be afraid of about figuring out if your rig is stable lol. The settings that Xmisery set in his OC guide were for a baseline so as long as you don't get into the red on the voltages (not for 3.8 GHz anyways that is) and you will be fine. Stick with us and we will get you up and running in no time. Also don't only use IBT to make sure that you are stable. Sometimes a overclock will pass 25 runs of Intel Burn Test but fail 5 minutes of 8 core blended testing on Prime95 so after testing with IBT run Prime for a while and see if that gets you a stable OC. Oh and welcome to OCN and the Asus P6X58D Premium & E communities.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extole* 
Ooh cool i think i was able to get it somewhat stable.. I ran 5 passes of IBT on very high and passed! i know i should probably run more passes later to be sure. Im so far at 1.19375 cpu voltage and 1.23125 Qpi (is this okay?).I did have a question about the dram ram voltage. My ram is rated for 1.65v but it is set at 1.64 right now.. does that really matter or would it have any affect if i change it to 1.65 (the numbers turn red when i do this and tells me i can damage my cpu). My temps when i ran the IBT for 5 passes got up to 68,69,67,65 are these temps safe? when should i start worrying?
Thank you guys for the warm welcoming into your community =) I will start more stress testing soon. Kind of scared to run ibt for 10 passes on maximum.. Passing even just 5 passes on very high got me super excited, i hope 10 on max goes well *crosses finger*

*Edit*
P.S no wonder all you guys like OC'in, this is addicting, frusterating but sure as hell rewarding if you get it right!


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
The 0xc00000e9 error code is the result of unplugging the device while in use, or potentially faulty hardware.

It could be a (loose/bad) (connector/connection) on the SSD and/or DVD drive? I would double check all your connections and make sure everything is connected securely. Thats the best advice I can give ya on this one, without having to research this more.

But now it doesnt boot at all. It has couple of CPU bent pins, which i think shouldnt be a problem? or it is?


----------



## Bandeezee

Bent CPU pins are definitely not good. I'm a n00b, but I'm pretty certain on this. I hear you can get a mechanical pencil with a thin metal tube at the end and slip that over the pin, then straighten it out. I heard that works, never tried it myself so I can't say for sure. Good luck.


----------



## aamsel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Okay...OC Profiles...

Did some playing around with that and wow was I all sorts of wrong there.







Been know to happen from time to time.







My hang up on it was a very simple fix. BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU NAME IT. It doesn't like periods.
Also IF I can save it to flash I haven't figured it out yet.


I did get the OC Profiles working finally.
Nothing to do with the naming of them, however,
they just were not saving.
I cleared CMOS, unplugged the board entirely, pulled the
battery, and now they seem to be working.

You can save to flash also, but that is with the separate OC Profile
utility. It will also save to a CD or drive supposedly, haven't tried.


----------



## shanbcn

Just tried again with just one stick of ram and cpu. Still no boot, even internal MB speaker doesnt beep. But MB power and reset lights are on. Does this mean MB is gone?


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shanbcn*


Just tried again with just one stick of ram and cpu. Still no boot, even internal MB speaker doesnt beep. But MB power and reset lights are on. Does this mean MB is gone?










Have you tried powering on by using the power button on the board instead of your case?


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeezee*


Have you tried powering on by using the power button on the board instead of your case?


Yes.

If MB power and reset lights are on, that doesnt mean that it works? I mean to say MB can be damaged and lights still power on?


----------



## shanbcn

Another thing is Asus P6T is just a year old, and i have lost the receipt. And the shop is closed. The only way Asus will rma is if i got receipt. Can a madeup receipt work?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shanbcn*


Another thing is Asus P6T is just a year old, and i have lost the receipt. And the shop is closed. The only way Asus will rma is if i got receipt. Can a madeup receipt work?


You shouldnt need a receipt to rma to asus it goes by the serial # iv sent my video card in twice and they never asked.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shanbcn*


But now it doesnt boot at all. *It has couple of CPU bent pins, which i think shouldnt be a problem?* or it is?


Wait.. What?! If you have bent CPU pins and you cant boot your computer... you need to definitely straighten out your pins. I've had bent pins in the past on other builds, what I did to fix this is use a set of the small (micro) screwdriver's (which are typically used to work on watches) and would look at all 4 angles of the CPU and eyeball every row and made sure i lined the pins back in place. Alternatively, as Bandeezee mentioned, you can also use something like a mechanical pencil and use that to straighten them out. Report back after you've done this and tried booting up. See if you still have issues.


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


You shouldnt need a receipt to rma to asus it goes by the serial # iv sent my video card in twice and they never asked.


I think it works diferently here in Spain. They asked for receipt last time my friend had to RMA.


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Wait.. What?! If you have bent CPU pins and you cant boot your computer... you need to definitely straighten out your pins. I've had bent pins in the past on other builds, what I did to fix this is use a set of the small (micro) screwdriver's (which are typically used to work on watches) and would look at all 4 angles of the CPU and eyeball every row and made sure i lined the pins back in place. Alternatively, as Bandeezee mentioned, you can also use something like a mechanical pencil and use that to straighten them out. Report back after you've done this and tried booting up. See if you still have issues.

I have tried straighten out the pins, but the bent pins always stuck out. I mean doesnt matter what i do but they always seem diffrent from others.


----------



## Bandeezee

Like xmisery said, I'm pretty sure you need to straighten those pins out or you're going to continue having issues. Did you try using the end of a mechanical pencil yet?

So when you hit the power button, nothing happens? Nothing powers on, no fans, hard drive, etc.? Or does it just not post? If it's powering up, but not posting anything (just a blank screen), is the MemOK light staying lit up red? If so, I believe you're supposed to hold the MemOK button for 3 seconds until it starts blinking, then let it go and the bios will try different settings so it will post.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If this doesn't work then power down and hold the clear CMOS button (its in the back IO panel and will require you to use a paperclip or something to click it in) down for 10 seconds and then try to restart your computer and see if that works.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
Like xmisery said, I'm pretty sure you need to straighten those pins out or you're going to continue having issues. Did you try using the end of a mechanical pencil yet?

So when you hit the power button, nothing happens? Nothing powers on, no fans, hard drive, etc.? Or does it just not post? If it's powering up, but not posting anything (just a blank screen), is the MemOK light staying lit up red? If so, I believe you're supposed to hold the MemOK button for 3 seconds until it starts blinking, then let it go and the bios will try different settings so it will post.


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
Like xmisery said, I'm pretty sure you need to straighten those pins out or you're going to continue having issues. Did you try using the end of a mechanical pencil yet?

So when you hit the power button, nothing happens? Nothing powers on, no fans, hard drive, etc.? Or does it just not post? If it's powering up, but not posting anything (just a blank screen), is the MemOK light staying lit up red? If so, I believe you're supposed to hold the MemOK button for 3 seconds until it starts blinking, then let it go and the bios will try different settings so it will post.

Nothing happen when i power on. MemOK button is on P6X58D, but im having problem with ASUS P6T. I just replaced with friend P6T for P6X58D.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
Nothing happen when i power on. MemOK button is on P6X58D, but im having problem with ASUS P6T. I just replaced with friend P6T for P6X58D.

Just to clarify, the pins that are bent (or missing) are actually inside the socket on the P6T motherboard and not the CPU? If you still have your P6X58D board, try swapping boards with the same hardware and see if you have any issues. If you find that it's your P6T board that's damaged, contact Asus and find out if they can replace the socket for you or maybe it's still under warranty?


----------



## luke997

Getting closer to 5Ghz


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Getting closer to 5Ghz










Eh nice !!!!!! Congrats m8.


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Just to clarify, the pins that are bent (or missing) are actually inside the socket on the P6T motherboard and not the CPU? If you still have your P6X58D board, try swapping boards with the same hardware and see if you have any issues. If you find that it's your P6T board that's damaged, contact Asus and find out if they can replace the socket for you or maybe it's still under warranty?

Bent pins are on MB. -E works fine, but not P6T.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Getting closer to 5Ghz









Woot!! Keep pushing her to the limits!


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
Bent pins are on MB. -E works fine, but not P6T.

Yeah, I honestly don't think you're going to get very far with booting your system up and having it stable with bent pins in the socket. Your best bet is to try and repair it yourself (if you're comfortable doing so), or RMA it if it's still under warranty. If neither of those are options, you can send in your P6T back to Asus and have them replace just the socket itself for a small fee.


----------



## Bandeezee

ah, they were bent on the mobo. I thought they were bent on the CPU. I'd go with xmisery's advice and send it back.


----------



## Boatski

Is there a post in here with a guide on how to make windows boot faster in this thread?

IE: disabling express gate? or reducing the time something is shown, etc.


----------



## Bandeezee

Not sure, but you can make those adjustments in the BIOS.


----------



## Boatski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeezee*


Not sure, but you can make those adjustments in the BIOS.


Yeah, I was hoping someone had posted something similar since I don't know everything that will increase the boot time.

Maybe I'll try to make a guide if there isn't one.


----------



## xmisery

There's no guide that I'm aware of yet on here, but, feel free to create one if you have some time. You named a couple of the biggest ways to speed up the boot time though, disabling the xpress gate, lowering timers, and if you aren't using the SATA3 (marvell) controller, disable that. Those 3 things alone should show significant improvements. I also disable devices I don't have or settings I don't use which may help slightly.


----------



## EvolutionD13

Hi, I just built a new gaming rig and donâ€™t know anything about OC or BIOS setting. I am wondering if anyone can show me a thoroughly list of BIOS setting information and what I need to do to achieve 4 GHz I would greatly appreciate it. Here is a list of parts I am currently using.

CPU â€" i7-950
Motherboard â€" Asus P6X58D Premium
Memory - G.SKILL Trident+ Turbulence II 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) 7-8-7-24 1.65v
Graphic Card â€" 2 x EVGA 470SC
Hard Drive - Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC256MAG-1G1
PSU â€" Corsair AX850
Case - Lian Li Lancool PC-K62
CPU Cooling â€" Corsair H50
Operating System â€" Window 7 Professional


----------



## Aniket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvolutionD13* 
Hi, I just built a new gaming rig and donâ€™t know anything about OC or BIOS setting. I am wondering if anyone can show me a thoroughly list of BIOS setting information and what I need to do to achieve 4 GHz I would greatly appreciate it. Here is a list of parts I am currently using.

CPU â€" i7-950
Motherboard â€" Asus P6X58D Premium
Memory - G.SKILL Trident+ Turbulence II 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) 7-8-7-24 1.65v
Graphic Card â€" 2 x EVGA 470SC
Hard Drive - Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC256MAG-1G1
PSU â€" Corsair AX850
Case - Lian Li Lancool PC-K62
CPU Cooling â€" Corsair H50
Operating System â€" Window 7 Professional

bios setting
first incease cpu voltage by few margin
second increase cpu ratio
thirdly increase the multipier
(however I must mention that bios setting varies in different mobo thus overclocking varies from 1 mobo to another)
still I've mentioned some basic rules of overclocking,hope this turn to be useful for u,
best of luck


----------



## EvolutionD13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aniket* 
bios setting
first incease cpu voltage by few margin
second increase cpu ratio
thirdly increase the multipier
(however I must mention that bios setting varies in different mobo thus overclocking varies from 1 mobo to another)
still I've mentioned some basic rules of overclocking,hope this turn to be useful for u,
best of luck

What about the rest of the bios setting? because they are all on auto and I don't which I should enable/disable or even voltage.


----------



## Boatski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvolutionD13* 
Hi, I just built a new gaming rig and donâ€™t know anything about OC or BIOS setting. I am wondering if anyone can show me a thoroughly list of BIOS setting information and what I need to do to achieve 4 GHz I would greatly appreciate it. Here is a list of parts I am currently using.

CPU â€" i7-950
Motherboard â€" Asus P6X58D Premium
Memory - G.SKILL Trident+ Turbulence II 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) 7-8-7-24 1.65v
Graphic Card â€" 2 x EVGA 470SC
Hard Drive - Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC256MAG-1G1
PSU â€" Corsair AX850
Case - Lian Li Lancool PC-K62
CPU Cooling â€" Corsair H50
Operating System â€" Window 7 Professional

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8378283


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boatski* 
Is there a post in here with a guide on how to make windows boot faster in this thread?

IE: disabling express gate? or reducing the time something is shown, etc.

Try this app. http://www.soluto.com/Download/
A very nice, easy to use program that really helps.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My Asus P6X58D-E is orderd i found a combo deal on newegg i got the Asus P6X58D-E and a sata asus dvdrw for 221 shipped.


----------



## Boatski

How can I get more out of my RAM? Here's my current OC that is stable.

The timings are 8-8-8-24-2N. I tried just upping the frequency to the next option, which is 19xxMHz. My PC wouldn't boot with it that high though.

Quote:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[195]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1563MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3126MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.24375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boatski* 
How can I get more out of my RAM? Here's my current OC that is stable.

The timings are 8-8-8-24-2N. I tried just upping the frequency to the next option, which is 19xxMHz. My PC wouldn't boot with it that high though.

Try lowering your timings to 7-8-7-20-1N.


----------



## Boatski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Try lowering your timings to 7-8-7-20-1N.


Tried that, but once I got into windows it locked up. going for lower vcore i guess heh


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can disable express gate and show full logo (or whatever that is called). Then enable quick boot. this should lower your overall boot times by at lease a few seconds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boatski*


Is there a post in here with a guide on how to make windows boot faster in this thread?

IE: disabling express gate? or reducing the time something is shown, etc.


----------



## BranFB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boatski*


How can I get more out of my RAM? Here's my current OC that is stable.

The timings are 8-8-8-24-2N. I tried just upping the frequency to the next option, which is 19xxMHz. My PC wouldn't boot with it that high though.


first of all... make ur DRAM V @ 1.65
than increase ur QPI/DRAM to at least with 3 notches
that lower to 7-8-8-24-2n - if it;s ok go for the next
7-8-7-24-2n
7-8-7-21-2n
7-8-7-21-1n
6-8-7-21-1n
6-8-6-18-1n

if u get BSOD BCCode 124 increase again the DRAM/QPI
I think around 1.3+ would do the trick at the last.

is anyone gettng more MB temps except the one that says MB.
I mean NB temp
mosfets etc.. in Everest I;m getting just one... and I'm a bit stressed about my vrm temps


----------



## lawrencendlw

No I don't think that the temps for anything else is available because I don't think with this board that there is a sensor in the other areas to provide those temps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BranFB*


first of all... make ur DRAM V @ 1.65
than increase ur QPI/DRAM to at least with 3 notches
that lower to 7-8-8-24-2n - if it;s ok go for the next
7-8-7-24-2n
7-8-7-21-2n
7-8-7-21-1n
6-8-7-21-1n
6-8-6-18-1n

if u get BSOD BCCode 124 increase again the DRAM/QPI
I think around 1.3+ would do the trick at the last.

is anyone gettng more MB temps except the one that says MB.
I mean NB temp
mosfets etc.. in Everest I;m getting just one... and I'm a bit stressed about my vrm temps


----------



## Alex24buc

Hello everybody!

I have just finished building my new PC.

My configuration includes an ASUS P6X58D Premium mainboard and an I7 950 @ 3,07 Ghz processor along with Corsair 6GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9 TR3X6G -Triple Channel Kit; the PSU is also a Corsair TX850W.

The problem is that the frequency which is used by the ram is set by default @ 1066 Mhz. I don`t know how to safely change the value @ 1333 Mhz.

Please help me with overclocking my CPU at a stable value which is safe, what are the steps more exactly, and also how to change the frequency of the ram @ 1333 Mhz. I mention to you that I haven`t done any overclocking at this PC yet.

I made a great effort buying this Computer and I don`t want to mess it up.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alex24buc* 
Hello everybody!

I have just finished building my new PC.

My configuration includes an ASUS P6X58D Premium mainboard and an I7 950 @ 3,07 Ghz processor along with Corsair 6GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9 TR3X6G -Triple Channel Kit; the PSU is also a Corsair TX850W.

The problem is that the frequency which is used by the ram is set by default @ 1066 Mhz. I don`t know how to safely change the value @ 1333 Mhz.

Please help me with overclocking my CPU at a stable value which is safe, what are the steps more exactly, and also how to change the frequency of the ram @ 1333 Mhz. I mention to you that I haven`t done any overclocking at this PC yet.

I made a great effort buying this Computer and I don`t want to mess it up.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Congrats on the new build! And Welcome to OCN!

For the easy part getting that 1333MHz. Go into bios, and go to DRAM Frequency. Hit enter and it will give you the options that are representative of the multiplier. Arrow down to the 1333 and hit enter. The UCLK Frequency should auto change to twice the DRAM Frequency but double check that it does. Hit F10 to save and your booting back up at 1333. The DRAM Frequency is based off of a multiplier of your baseclock or BCLK. Stock BCLK is 133MHz Multiplier options are X6,X8,X10,X12. Once you start overclocking and upping the BCLK you will need to lower that back down.

Now steps of overclocking is a bit harder to answer and I'll leave the overclocking guides to others. Basics, The BCLK Frequency X CPU Ratio=Core speed. Raise one, raise the other. Take into account other setting that effect the stability of the CPU. Adjust voltages to power the higher processor speed. Manage temps. Manage RAM and memory controller stability. Test for stablility. Then go blast some baddies or fold some proteins.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well put Mr. Sizzle =D... If you look at the begining of this thread there are some Core i7-930/930 Overclocking guides (Furnished by our very own Mr. Xmisery) there. It shows what you should set your BIOS settings to so that you can achieve the higher clock speeds. Try one of those out (id suggest the lower clock speed ones first just to get the idea of overclocking) but be aware that they are for the 920's and 930's and that the 950's might not work with those settings so you will have to try to move some stuff around and change voltages to get a stable overclock. Also try asking around here if anyone has made a Core i7-950 overclocking BIOS settings yet. I don't want to volunteer Xmisery for anything but maybe he would be up for the challenge, so try and PM him about it. =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Congrats on the new build! And Welcome to OCN!

For the easy part getting that 1333MHz. Go into bios, and go to DRAM Frequency. Hit enter and it will give you the options that are representative of the multiplier. Arrow down to the 1333 and hit enter. The UCLK Frequency should auto change to twice the DRAM Frequency but double check that it does. Hit F10 to save and your booting back up at 1333. The DRAM Frequency is based off of a multiplier of your baseclock or BCLK. Stock BCLK is 133MHz Multiplier options are X6,X8,X10,X12. Once you start overclocking and upping the BCLK you will need to lower that back down.

Now steps of overclocking is a bit harder to answer and I'll leave the overclocking guides to others. Basics, The BCLK Frequency X CPU Ratio=Core speed. Raise one, raise the other. Take into account other setting that effect the stability of the CPU. Adjust voltages to power the higher processor speed. Manage temps. Manage RAM and memory controller stability. Test for stablility. Then go blast some baddies or fold some proteins.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

For those of you that own a ASUS P6X58D-E can you use tall ram on the board and still use a big heatsink like the mega with dual fans ?


----------



## Alex24buc

@~sizzzle~
@lawrencendlw

Thank you very much for your answers and advices.

So, has anybody on this forum safely overclocked an I7 950 with an ASUS P6X58D Premium mainboard, and if yes can you please provide me a guide of how to do (bios settings)?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alex24buc* 
@~sizzzle~
@lawrencendlw

Thank you very much for your answers and advices.

So, has anybody on this forum safely overclocked an I7 950 with an ASUS P6X58D Premium mainboard, and if yes can you please provide me a guide of how to do (bios settings)?

Before you go much further I'd suggest filling out your system specs. Should be able to find it here. http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem Doing so will make it easier for people to help you out.

I made a post a few days ago that though it was aimed at someone else I think you might find some useful info in it. http://www.overclock.net/10734158-post3484.html

Now I don't have a 950. Wish I did LOL. The major difference between 930 and 950 is the higher multiplier to use. So I'm taking a bit of a stab in the dark and assuming you have decent cooling, psu, airflow etc.

This is a 3.8 template based off of xmisery's template (http://www.overclock.net/8440597-post169.html) that I tweaked a tiny bit taking into consideration your RAM and making use of the higher multiplier on the 950. Even if we had the exact same setup and I were to give you my 24/7 rock solid settings; you would still need to adjust it for your own hardware. No two chips are the same.

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[23.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[166]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1328MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2656MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.23125]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.24375]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


For those of you that own a ASUS P6X58D-E can you use tall ram on the board and still use a big heatsink like the mega with dual fans ?


I'm using a TRUE120 with dual fans and dominator ram and it has no problems. Probably could put two sets of memory in there if you want. It might vary by cooler though so check the comparison on the widths of our heatsinks.


----------



## Boatski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


For those of you that own a ASUS P6X58D-E can you use tall ram on the board and still use a big heatsink like the mega with dual fans ?


I'm using Corsair Dominator w/ Megahalems in push/pull. 2x 25mm fans. If you only use 3 sticks you'll be fine. I'm not sure about 6 sticks with the far left DIMM.


----------



## fockwulf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


For those of you that own a ASUS P6X58D-E can you use tall ram on the board and still use a big heatsink like the mega with dual fans ?


Hi, don't know about mega, but if you plan to use Notcua NHD14, it will require that you move the front fan upwards, as the 3 first memory slots will be covered by the front fan.

Here is a picture of my setup to illustrate:


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fockwulf* 
Hi, don't know about mega, but if you plan to use Notcua NHD14, it will require that you move the front fan upwards, as the 3 first memory slots will be covered by the front fan.

Here is a picture of my setup to illustrate:










Can you provide a link to your RAM? Or just the model of them. That way I can compare the size of your heatspreaders. Debating going to an Arrow sometime down the road with 38MM fans. Want to make sure my RAM will fit under the fans in stock position.

Ya,ya, should probably just get out the measuring tape. Just being lazy.


----------



## fockwulf

Hi Sizzzle,

here is a link: http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...le_channel_kit

Nevertheless, the height of my ram is pretty standard, anything with a higher than standard memory module heatsink would require some fan adjustment...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Thanks, fockwulf. That is pretty standard, I'm suprised you had to raise the fan up for them. Gives me something to think about anyway. Will have to measure closely.


----------



## fockwulf

Hi again Sizzzle,

i actually did not need to raise the front fan. but anything with a higher profile heatsink would require so...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fockwulf*


Hi again Sizzzle,

i actually did not need to raise the front fan. but anything with a higher profile heatsink would require so...


Thanks for the clarification . Obviously I was a bit confused. Happens from time to time.


----------



## outlandos

Hey guys,

I have got a huge problem, while OCing my GPU the system shut itself down and it doesnt boot again, no matter what.

I think I need to clear my CMOS but I dont know how with this mobo. There is no reset switch now is there?

Also I tried to get out the battery but failed, that thing is so stuck!!!










Please ANY advice is welcom, Im really down


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *outlandos* 
Hey guys,

I have got a huge problem, while OCing my GPU the system shut itself down and it doesnt boot again, no matter what.

I think I need to clear my CMOS but I dont know how with this mobo. There is no reset switch now is there?

Also I tried to get out the battery but failed, that thing is so stuck!!!










Please ANY advice is welcom, Im really down









There is a partially hidden Clear CMOS button on the i/o panel. It is labeled but you will have to look close. There is just a small hole there, where you will need a paper clip or something to push it. Just push it in and hold it for about twenty seconds or so.

Also the battery will come out. It is just a little tricky. Push in, pull out, don't drop into the bottom intake fan like I'm prone to do.







There small tabs that hold it in place and you have to sort of squeeze the outside surround to get them to release. Button is easier.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That happened to me too and the only thing that I could do to fix it was pull the card out. I hope this didn't happen to you but I fried my Video card.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *outlandos* 
Hey guys,

I have got a huge problem, while OCing my GPU the system shut itself down and it doesnt boot again, no matter what.

I think I need to clear my CMOS but I dont know how with this mobo. There is no reset switch now is there?

Also I tried to get out the battery but failed, that thing is so stuck!!!










Please ANY advice is welcom, Im really down


----------



## Allenssmart

my p6x58d-premium in an antec 902 with a 5970 squished under. very tight, i know (that's what she said!)


----------



## lawrencendlw

I love the decor in that room there lol. What is it the Nursery/Office right now?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
my p6x58d-premium in an antec 902 with a 5970 squished under. very tight, i know (that's what she said!)


----------



## Myrlin

What BIOS version for the Premium is everyone using?


----------



## lawrencendlw

1002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myrlin* 
what bios version for the premium is everyone using?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


What BIOS version for the Premium is everyone using?


I'm still using the 0703....never found any reason to update.


----------



## mrasstits

i am about to replace my 1333 mhz 12gig kit (refund) for my new build and am on the hunt for a decent 3x4 gig kit that will OC nicely as mine does not. I have been hunting and there are several kits out there but the only one on the QVL is the 500 dollar kingston kit.

anyone have any recommendations? I want a set that will perform but not break the bank (around $400)
any links would be great!
thanks


----------



## JD13X

You an get away with RAM with heat spreaders, but I'm not sure of the one with cooling fans will work.....

I have the the Mega Ver.b with 2 fans it clears the RAM running east to west or aka: front to back of case.

JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
For those of you that own a ASUS P6X58D-E can you use tall ram on the board and still use a big heatsink like the mega with dual fans ?


----------



## Myrlin

@lawrencendlw
@BlackDragon24

Thanks for the feedback. I was just wondering because it says "Improve system stability" for some of the other versions at the Asus Support website. I'm still using version 0703 also.


----------



## Norlig

Hi, Could any1 shed some light on my problem? I asked here about how I turn on TRIM for my SSD in a SATA3 connector. I got an answer that the SATA3 ports on my motherboard doesnt support Trim...

Could any1 confirm this?


----------



## lawrencendlw

That is incorrect. I have TRIM running on my P6X58D Premium. You can check This Thread out and it will tell you how to make sure that you have TRIM enabled and if not how to enable it. It's also got some pretty nice tips and tricks for getting the most out of your SSD in windows 7. Just out of curiosity are you running your SSD as ACHI or IDE? If ACHI then great but if you are running under IDE you will need to edit your registry to get it to work. If you need anymore help getting this to work then just PM me and I'll walk you through it. Hope this helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pangeltveit* 
Hi, Could any1 shed some light on my problem? I asked here about how I turn on TRIM for my SSD in a SATA3 connector. I got an answer that the SATA3 ports on my motherboard doesnt support Trim...

Could any1 confirm this?


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
That is incorrect. I have TRIM running on my P6X58D Premium. You can check This Thread out and it will tell you how to make sure that you have TRIM enabled and if not how to enable it. It's also got some pretty nice tips and tricks for getting the most out of your SSD in windows 7. Just out of curiosity are you running your SSD as ACHI or IDE? If ACHI then great but if you are running under IDE you will need to edit your registry to get it to work. If you need anymore help getting this to work then just PM me and I'll walk you through it. Hope this helps.

I have it in IDE mode atm, but isnt it just to flip a "switch" in the Bios and set it do ACHI? or do I need to reinstall windows then?

Edit: Also, are you running Trim on the SATA 3 (6gb/s) connectors? Since he said that it was the Marvel sata ports that didnt support trim.

I'll PM you tomorrow , since im going to sleep now








Have work tomorrow, so Will probably be a late PM, but doesnt matter for me if you dont mind. GN


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have a SATA III SSD that I have TRIM enabled on so it isn't impossible to run it on it. You will see higher speeds on your SSD in ACHI mode with better functionality. Just PM me and I will walk you through it step by. It will take maybe 20 minutes or so. I'm going to send you a PM with my contact info in it so you can get a hold of me. =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pangeltveit* 
I have it in IDE mode atm, but isnt it just to flip a "switch" in the Bios and set it do ACHI? or do I need to reinstall windows then?

Edit: Also, are you running Trim on the SATA 3 (6gb/s) connectors? Since he said that it was the Marvel sata ports that didnt support trim.

I'll PM you tomorrow , since im going to sleep now








Have work tomorrow, so Will probably be a late PM, but doesnt matter for me if you dont mind. GN


----------



## dave_in_gva

Hi first post here. Great thread.

I am doing a photoedit build and plan on going with the P6X58D-E. I want to put 12 GB ram onboard and get a decent overclock of the i7 950 I will put onboard.

My reading of this board suggests memory choices can be tricky. Has anyone had experience with either of these solutions and got a good stable overclock?

G.Skill Ripjaws Edition CL8, 3 x 2GB Kit / CL8-8-8-24 (6 GB DDR3-RAM - 1600MHz - (F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM) ....would install 2 kits giving me 12 GB)

or for 35% less...

CORSAIR HX3X12G1600C9
6x 2GB, DDR3-DIMM, PC3-12800 (1600MHz), CL9-9-9-24, heatspreader

Interested in hearing from people with stable systems on this board and 12GB or more of RAM.

Best,

Dave M


----------



## lawrencendlw

I am running a fully stable 4.0 GHz OC on my Core i7-930 with 12 GB of Corsair ram but I am on the P6X58D Premium and my ram is a difference part number than the one you listed. I did have a problem with my board but Asus is in the process of RMA'n it now and it wasn't that big of a problem. In fact my messed up board is in this computer that I am typing on so it isn't that bad of a problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave_in_gva*


Hi first post here. Great thread.

I am doing a photoedit build and plan on going with the P6X58D-E. I want to put 12 GB ram onboard and get a decent overclock of the i7 950 I will put onboard.

My reading of this board suggests memory choices can be tricky. Has anyone had experience with either of these solutions and got a good stable overclock?

G.Skill Ripjaws Edition CL8, 3 x 2GB Kit / CL8-8-8-24 (6 GB DDR3-RAM - 1600MHz - (F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM) ....would install 2 kits giving me 12 GB)

or for 35% less...

CORSAIR HX3X12G1600C9
6x 2GB, DDR3-DIMM, PC3-12800 (1600MHz), CL9-9-9-24, heatspreader

Interested in hearing from people with stable systems on this board and 12GB or more of RAM.

Best,

Dave M


----------



## dave_in_gva

Thx Lawrence.

The Premium has the same caution in the users manual as the P6X58D-E re DDR3-1600 and XMP DIMMS being supported for one DIMM per channel only.

Back to Corsair vs G.Skill.... I kind of feel the G.Skill is more money for little tangible gain. Still, I can't help but notice Oc'ers seem to like the G.Skill memory and Ripjaws in particular so am still interested in it. It does have better timings over the Corsair sticks but no way I'd pay the 35% price premium for that alone without hearing from people who've used 12GB on this board and been able to stably overclock.

Out of interest what was the part number on your Corsair memory?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave_in_gva*


I can't help but notice Oc'ers seem to like the G.Skill memory and Ripjaws in particular so am still interested in it. It does have better timings over the Corsair sticks but no way I'd pay the 35% price premium for that alone


Keep in mind that one of the reasons G.Skill has become so popular with Oc'ers is that it used to be significantly cheaper than anything it compared to as far as Frequency and timings. It is only recently that they have been outpriced by the competition. Just my









Also why not just start out with 6Gb and upgrade later on if/when you feel the need to.


----------



## dave_in_gva

Thx Sizzle.

Take your point about the price factor and as I say have always been happy with Corsair myself.

I definitely want 12 GB - big RAW images, heaps of layers in CS5 and panoramas are what this build will be handling. CS5 and Lightroom 3 make very intense use of CPU and RAM.

Also I tend to build a rig then forget about it - don't usually muck around in there once its up and running, so I spend my time researching the spec and building up front and then migrating to a whole new build (as I'm doing now) in 3-5 years.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Does the G.Skill have a lifetime warranty? My Part Number is: CMX6GX3M3A2000C9 I have 2 of these kits and they are rated at DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24 but I have them running at DDR3 1600 7-7-7-20-1T

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave_in_gva*


Thx Lawrence.

The Premium has the same caution in the users manual as the P6X58D-E re DDR3-1600 and XMP DIMMS being supported for one DIMM per channel only.

Back to Corsair vs G.Skill.... I kind of feel the G.Skill is more money for little tangible gain. Still, I can't help but notice Oc'ers seem to like the G.Skill memory and Ripjaws in particular so am still interested in it. It does have better timings over the Corsair sticks but no way I'd pay the 35% price premium for that alone without hearing from people who've used 12GB on this board and been able to stably overclock.

Out of interest what was the part number on your Corsair memory?


He's getting 12 GB of ram because he needs it. I think he said that he is building a Photo editing rig earlier in the thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Keep in mind that one of the reasons G.Skill has become so popular with Oc'ers is that it used to be significantly cheaper than anything it compared to as far as Frequency and timings. It is only recently that they have been outpriced by the competition. Just my









Also why not just start out with 6Gb and upgrade later on if/when you feel the need to.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


He's getting 12 GB of ram because he needs it. I think he said that he is building a Photo editing rig earlier in the thread.


I can read, thanks. Just offering a suggestion.


----------



## dave_in_gva

Your suggestions are very welcome sizzle. I find boards like this an awesome resource because as I say I don't muck around with components too much which means I go for a couple of years between my various builds (HTPC, photoedit, music server etc) without checking in on the PC world.

Every time I return there's been staggering increases (this time it is the SSD drives that has me blown away), but equally well loads of questions and troubleshooting that I want to deal with upfront and hopefully avoid. Your posts here have been hugely helpful to me in thinking through how I want to use this board.

Lawrence, thanks for the memory part number. I can actually get that here in Switzerland - a bit of a better price than the G.Skill but still 25% more than the CORSAIR HX3X12G1600C9. That's spec'd at 1600MHz, CL9-9-9-24 so not as fast as your ram and I'm not sure I'd get your kind of OC on it.....might be worth ponying up the extra 60 bucks or so to give it a shot.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah if you are going to be running it at 1600 anyways then you will see a huge increase in just lowering the timings to 7-7-7-20-1t from 9-9-9-24. I would suggest getting the DDR3 2000 ram even if you don't plan on running it at 2000 speeds (which is hard to get to anyways) because it allows you to get a much lower timing at the same speed as the set you wanted. I'd also suggest the Dominator kits because they are just beasts when it comes to ram. You can find a few kits for about the same price that you can get the kit I have for.

@Sizzle, I never meant it to sound the way that I fee that you took it. I was only meaning to point out that he had posted what this build was for in case you didn't see it. Photo editing will use every bit of a 6GB kit and want more. So 12 GB is the logical amount of ram for him to get.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave_in_gva*


Your suggestions are very welcome sizzle. I find boards like this an awesome resource because as I say I don't muck around with components too much which means I go for a couple of years between my various builds (HTPC, photoedit, music server etc) without checking in on the PC world.

Every time I return there's been staggering increases (this time it is the SSD drives that has me blown away), but equally well loads of questions and troubleshooting that I want to deal with upfront and hopefully avoid. Your posts here have been hugely helpful to me in thinking through how I want to use this board.

Lawrence, thanks for the memory part number. I can actually get that here in Switzerland - a bit of a better price than the G.Skill but still 25% more than the CORSAIR HX3X12G1600C9. That's spec'd at 1600MHz, CL9-9-9-24 so not as fast as your ram and I'm not sure I'd get your kind of OC on it.....might be worth ponying up the extra 60 bucks or so to give it a shot.


----------



## dave_in_gva

Thx again Lawrence,

Yeah...1600 Dominator memory here is about the same price as the G.Skill ripjaws I mentioned.

To summarize the memory options available locally for me that I'd be considering for this board based on reading to date:

Corsair
HX3X12G1600C9 6x 2GB (1600MHz) 9-9-9-24 available @ $283
CMX6GX3M3A2000C9, 3x2 GB, (2000MHz)9-9-9-24 (but you got them running at 1600 MHz 7-7-7-20-1T) available @ $344 for 2 kits
CMP6GX3M3A1600C8, 3x 2GB, (1600MHz) 8-8-8-24 Dominators available @ $356 for 2 kits
CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 6x 2GB (1600MHz) 8-8-8-24 Dominators available @ $389

G.Skill
F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM 3 x 2GB (1600 MHz) Ripjaws Edition 8-8-8-24 available @ $383 for 2 kits

That's about a $100 spread. I'd be ready to spring for either end of that price range or pick off a solution in the middle. As I said - this is a photoedit build and I do want to max my CPU/RAM. So for the P6X58D-E board, and a Photoshop/Lightroom build, what do people advise me to go for?

Dave


----------



## ~sizzzle~

It's all good. I was just thinking that want may not = need. Purely based on that I like to do a bit of messing around with photo editing myself (although purely amateurish stuff). I can't speak to CS5 but I've messed around with lightroom 3(beta) a bit and am constantly tinkering around in PSP. Other than windows 7 liking to cache up to half of any unused RAM I seldom get anywhere close to using all 6GB of what I have. Even when doing photo editing while folding at the same time. In my view 6GB is still a whole mess of RAM today.

I like overkill though. So if you can afford it and are not concerned about having to balance out that extra strain on the MC then go for it. If though that extra money could be better spent on a better graphics card with more VRAM, larger SSD, or more/faster data drive space then those things would be more beneficial to a photo rig in my opinion. Not that I recall your whole system specs.

I admittingly do differ from the OP in the aspect that I like to go into a new computer thinking about a future RAM upgrade. Sooner or later you will need it but that upgrade will usually be far cheaper later, and also I just find RAM to be about the easiest upgrade to make provided there isn't a cooler blocking any slots.


----------



## BlackDragon24

I am also in the "buy 6GB first" crowd.

Moreover, I would recommend buying two 6GB kits rather than a 12GB kit. Most identical 6GB kits will work together fine, and if one of the kits goes tits up you'll only have to send 6GB for the RMA rather than all 12.

If you absolutely must run 12GB, then it would make more sense to get 3 x 4GB as 3 sticks will always be easier on your cpu's IMC compared to 6.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well Ideally since these (and most other motherboards in the X58 family) want 1 DIMM per channel to run correctly and with lower voltages, your best bet would be to get a 12 GB kit of 3 X 4GB modules so that you only have 1 DIMM per channel. It might be a little more expensive but it would be better to get this because you will have a much more stable system at a much lower voltage than if you went with 6 DIMM's, also it would allow you to upgrade later to 24GB's







later if you find that you are running into low ram issues.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave_in_gva* 
Thx again Lawrence,

Yeah...1600 Dominator memory here is about the same price as the G.Skill ripjaws I mentioned.

To summarize the memory options available locally for me that I'd be considering for this board based on reading to date:

Corsair
HX3X12G1600C9 6x 2GB (1600MHz) 9-9-9-24 available @ $283
CMX6GX3M3A2000C9, 3x2 GB, (2000MHz)9-9-9-24 (but you got them running at 1600 MHz 7-7-7-20-1T) available @ $344 for 2 kits
CMP6GX3M3A1600C8, 3x 2GB, (1600MHz) 8-8-8-24 Dominators available @ $356 for 2 kits
CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 6x 2GB (1600MHz) 8-8-8-24 Dominators available @ $389

G.Skill
F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM 3 x 2GB (1600 MHz) Ripjaws Edition 8-8-8-24 available @ $383 for 2 kits

That's about a $100 spread. I'd be ready to spring for either end of that price range or pick off a solution in the middle. As I said - this is a photoedit build and I do want to max my CPU/RAM. So for the P6X58D-E board, and a Photoshop/Lightroom build, what do people advise me to go for?

Dave


----------



## elricm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave_in_gva* 
Thx Sizzle.

I definitely want 12 GB - big RAW images, heaps of layers in CS5 and panoramas are what this build will be handling. CS5 and Lightroom 3 make very intense use of CPU and RAM.

Also I tend to build a rig then forget about it - don't usually muck around in there once its up and running, so I spend my time researching the spec and building up front and then migrating to a whole new build (as I'm doing now) in 3-5 years.

How much memory do you currently have? I went with 6 GB, and so far, Capture NX2, Photoshop and Premier haven't maxed it out, even doing panoramas, HDR, doing RAW, etc. Seems to settle in about 4.5-5. Of course, your mileage certainly can vary.

eric


----------



## fockwulf

Hi,

i am actually running 12GB RAM with a P6X58D-E. i am also doing some photo/video/music editing with my rig.

from my personal experience, i think you should stick with "value" RAM if you want a troublefree system & lower voltages for your overclock.

first, i had to RMA my previous set of RAM & MoBo for various reasons. one of them being RAM detection issues on cold boot. The previous RAM sticks i used were not in the QVL & it seems that might have been a part of the problems i had to face. so i would recommend testing in a shop if you have the opportunity in order to avoid RMAs...

the timings of my first ram kit were much tighter (7-7-7-24) than what i have today (9-9-9-24). But i have not been able to see any noticeable difference in real life when using Photoshop/Premiere/Nuendo/Reaper.

in addition, i am now able to have much lower voltages (RAM:1.6v, QPI/DRAM:1.2v) than previously (RAM:1.65v, QPI/DRAM:1.32v).

finally, it seems higher clock ram sticks can be tricky to overclock:
http://i4memory.com/f83/12gb-data-20...testing-20350/

This is my personal experience with 12GB & overclocking. Hope that helps !


----------



## fockwulf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elricm* 
How much memory do you currently have? I went with 6 GB, and so far, Capture NX2, Photoshop and Premier haven't maxed it out, even doing panoramas, HDR, doing RAW, etc. Seems to settle in about 4.5-5. Of course, your mileage certainly can vary.

From my experience, exporting whatever video in premiere CS5 will use what i tell Premiere to use. in my case that is 10GB full !!

agreed though that it is more difficult to fully load the beast in Photoshop CS5. my personal record levelling at 5GB.

music apps can take advantage of the full 12GB as well with large 24bit sampled virtual instruments...


----------



## shingurai

This is my first photo Upload! I hope I don't spam. Here's my P6X58D-E Board! I had planned on waiting for the price to go down on the premium, but I heard the premium didn't support Sata III Raid0. So I ended up geting the E version. In the end I didn't even get a Sata III HDDs! Haha, oh well. I can always dream.

Let me know if this photos doesn't show up. pretty bad quality sorry!


----------



## dave_in_gva

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fockwulf* 
From my experience, exporting whatever video in premiere CS5 will use what i tell Premiere to use. in my case that is 10GB full !!

agreed though that it is more difficult to fully load the beast in Photoshop CS5. my personal record levelling at 5GB.

music apps can take advantage of the full 12GB as well with large 24bit sampled virtual instruments...

First off, thanks guys for your input.

Re my current memory I have 6GB and DO max it out - I do alot of compositing, HDR, and work with drum scans from 4x5 negative stock in addition to very large pano work (sometimes in excess of 45 original images). Over and beyond that I am keenly aware that the current sensor roadmaps are leading towards ever larger RAW files, so I want the 12 GB and hope that will tide me over for 5 years or so until a new build.

Re the 6x2GB vs 4x3GB I had thought about that as well but was swayed by the lack of 4GB sticks either on the QVL or in the upper frequency ranges towards the 6 stick route.

I've done a little more shopping on the internet sites here and can add one more memory to my options below (in the G.Skill category):

Corsair
HX3X12G1600C9 6x 2GB (1600MHz) 9-9-9-24 available @ $283
CMX6GX3M3A2000C9, 3x2 GB, (2000MHz)9-9-9-24 (but you got them running at 1600 MHz 7-7-7-20-1T) available @ $344 for 2 kits
CMP6GX3M3A1600C8, 3x 2GB, (1600MHz) 8-8-8-24 Dominators available @ $356 for 2 kits
CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 6x 2GB (1600MHz) 8-8-8-24 Dominators available @ $389

G.Skill
F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM 3 x 2GB (1600 MHz) Ripjaws Edition 8-8-8-24 available @ $383 for 2 kits
F3-10666CL9T-12GBRL 3x 4GB, (1333MHz), CL9-9-9-24-2N available @ $334

So....what do people think? A six stick option or a slower rated 3 stick setup?

Also re sizzle's comments I am fine with the overall build and my memory choice is not going to force me to cheap out on a video card (these don't matter much to PS/LR anyway unless you are doing video editing in Premiere and need the MPE etc) or any other aspect of the build.

Dave


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Awesome Dave your set then. If its an option and you need 12, 4GB X3 is the route I'd be looking at. It is more expensive going that way, though and wouldn't be an option for most. No DRAM expert but I have read that the 4GB modules are generally of higher quality than the 2GB's.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It is also easier for the memory controller to run only 3 dimms versus 6 dimms regardless of the amount of ram per dimm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Awesome Dave your set then. If its an option and you need 12, 4GB X3 is the route I'd be looking at. It is more expensive going that way, though and wouldn't be an option for most. No DRAM expert but I have read that the 4GB modules are generally of higher quality than the 2GB's.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol the first 2 pcie on the P6X58D-E are dang close lol i dont see how you can install 2 dual slot cards. In photos they look alot farther apart till you throw a big 5870 in their lol.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Yep, it's pretty tight but 2 will fit. Has caused some heat problems for fermi owners. Once I get done buying parts for my other build I'll pick up another 5850 to throw in here. Don't anticipate any problems as the one I have now runs ridiculously cool.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol yea im wondering how hot another 5870 would get with them being so close. One thing 5870s have going is the rear ports that pull in air.


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone tell me what the deal is with the metalspring at the ps/2 ports.
I had to use quite a bit of force to get the mobo properly aligned in my case.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

mine worked fine i thk its just that insulater they use makes it kinda thick.


----------



## WhiteDog

Hi Forum,

I've been playing a bit with the 4,2ghz settings, posted by xmisery:

Original location: here

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.35]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.335]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Using the above settings gave my 51,1 GFlops in LinX 0.6.4

Then I changed the following:

Code:


Code:


CPU Voltage............................[1.32500]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.30000]

That gave me a few c's cooler run in LinX and a 53,8 GFlops result.

Then I changed the following:

Code:


Code:


CPU Voltage............................[1.31250]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.28750]

That gave me again a few c's cooler run and 48.3 GFlops result.

All settings are 100% stable. But can anyone explain why the wierd difference in GFlops. For my point of view a 1,325v Cpu Volt with 1,3v QPI/DRAM volt, looks better.

I would like to hear, if anyone else have conducted simular tests.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

The difference in GFlops could be several things. A small instability in the uncore could cause a loss. More likely though it is due to background apps or a paging file.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...test-linx.html


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Could be also if your not setting the same memory amount each time the gigaflops change.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol yea im wondering how hot another 5870 would get with them being so close. One thing 5870s have going is the rear ports that pull in air.


Put one of the cards in the bottom slot,thats how i have my GTX 285's set up works great!


----------



## WhiteDog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Could be also if your not setting the same memory amount each time the gigaflops change.


It's not that. I'm not that stupid


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutlawII* 
Put one of the cards in the bottom slot,thats how i have my GTX 285's set up works great!

I cant do that with my antec900 as the bottom slot has no more open case slots.

and i got my 930 stable at 4200mhz now with 1.30 vcore.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I cant do that with my antec900 as the bottom slot has no more open case slots.

and i got my 930 stable at 4200mhz now with 1.30 vcore.

Ah sorry dude, mine worked but had to do a little mod work on the back of case!


----------



## Spin

Well here's some pics although not the best, better than nothing. Also shows my set-up with my P4 HT through remote desktop. And I will straighten up my cable management asap






















































Here's a few pics of various benchmarks and stuff Gallery Pics

I will update once I get a new camera.


----------



## sugiik

hello, i just using p6x58d-e and i7950(DO step)(dunno the batch)
(on the box that said fpo/batch#:3942836)
and dunno nothing overclock on this i 7,

after pump cpu volt 1 step to 1.30000 got stable finally for 2 hours~

so i'm using some spreadsheet from 1st page....

wich got me now @
24multiplier x 167 bclk

cpu volt @ 1.29xx
and qpi/dram @1.28xx
(HT enabled)
running prime for about 15-30minutes and still got restarted~

any suggestion what to do ?


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhiteDog* 
All settings are 100% stable. But can anyone explain why the wierd difference in GFlops. For my point of view a 1,325v Cpu Volt with 1,3v QPI/DRAM volt, looks better.

I would like to hear, if anyone else have conducted simular tests.

I have done the same exact type of tests.

If you get lower Gflops with lower voltages with everything else set the same, then you need the higher voltages.

The lower Gflops are caused by slight instability.

Have you tried the 4GB test with LinX? How many passes?

i have found that even if it is stable for 50 passes on the 4GB test, it is not necessarily completely stable.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah a lot of the time people have to go through and disable services and end tasks so that they end up with much closer to their maximum ram so that they can run the higher tests so that they can check stability. Also I have tested mine in Intel Burn test on Maximum setting (I have 12GB of ram lol) for 20 or even 30 passes and it has passed but then it BSOD'd on me when I ran Prime95 for 10 minutes. So what I guess I am saying is, don't rely only on one stress testing program to ensure stability because chances are that even if you are stable on that one, your probably not 100% stable for another one. It can't hurt to try several different ones to make sure that you are stable. I use Prime95 (Blended 8 cores test for hours), Intel Burn Test (either on very high stress or Maximum), OCCT, and SuperPi (which only runs for minutes instead of hours but It takes a stable system to calculate a 32M run in SuperPi). Those are just a few suggestions, try them all out and make sure for a fact that your computer is 100% stable because if they can pass all of those then they will run whatever you can throw at it because nothing will run your computer as hard as the stress tests do except maybe [email protected] and even then it isn't quite as stressful as the stress tests are.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclone3d* 
I have done the same exact type of tests.

If you get lower Gflops with lower voltages with everything else set the same, then you need the higher voltages.

The lower Gflops are caused by slight instability.

Have you tried the 4GB test with LinX? How many passes?

i have found that even if it is stable for 50 passes on the 4GB test, it is not necessarily completely stable.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

For those of you that have own the ASUS P6X58D-E is their any settings to help lower vcore right now im running 4100 with ht at 1.26 vcore stable.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


For those of you that have own the ASUS P6X58D-E is their any settings to help lower vcore right now im running 4100 with ht at 1.26 vcore stable.


kinda want to know it too...

need help, here my setting, stable prime for 4hours~ too hi cpu volt >.<, any suggestion ?(i7950 DO)

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[24.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[167]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1674MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3348MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.300]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.84]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.275]
IOH Voltage............................[1.16]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

*what is intel virtualization tech anyway ?


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys how do i disable that asus thing at start up? i think its express gate not sure, it gets annoying, i went into the BIOS and disabled "express gate" but that screen still shows up at start up, also how do i disable hyper threading?


----------



## shanbcn

Just got Kingston SSDNow V 64GB 2.5, now which driver to use for this SSD?


----------



## lawrencendlw

What you are talking about is called "Full Screen Logo" and you need to disable that too which I believe if I'm not mistaken is in the Boot tab in the BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


hey guys how do i disable that asus thing at start up? i think its express gate not sure, it gets annoying, i went into the BIOS and disabled "express gate" but that screen still shows up at start up, also how do i disable hyper threading?


----------



## Norlig

Is it normal that it takes 9 seconds from I press the powerbutton, to I hear the Post beep?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yes, that is the computer actually doing the post. The beep is the computer telling you that it passed the P.O.S.T or Power On System Test so don't worry too much about that. The more components you have in your computer then the longer it takes to conduct post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pangeltveit* 
Is it normal that it takes 9 seconds from I press the powerbutton, to I hear the Post beep?


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Yes, that is the computer actually doing the post. The beep is the computer telling you that it passed the P.O.S.T or Power On System Test so don't worry too much about that. The more components you have in your computer then the longer it takes to conduct post.

Okay, thank you


----------



## koooowweeee

this has probably been mentioned before but there are to many pages to read through

anyway im about to get a P6X58D-E do i need extra cooling on the N/B S/B to get highish clockes 4ghz-4.2ghz

thanks


----------



## fockwulf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koooowweeee* 
this has probably been mentioned before but there are to many pages to read through

anyway im about to get a P6X58D-E do i need extra cooling on the N/B S/B to get highish clockes 4ghz-4.2ghz

thanks

i do not run any fan

and i have also tested th 4.2GHz for some time. i'd you'll be fine as long as you keep some decent airflow in your case. considering the info in your sig, there should be no problem though


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fockwulf* 
i do not run any fan

and i have also tested th 4.2GHz for some time. i'd you'll be fine as long as you keep some decent airflow in your case. considering the info in your sig, there should be no problem though









im on water so ive got 3 fans pulling air in and 2 bjg fans taking it out so from what your saying ill be ok thanks


----------



## lawrencendlw

Guys, It has been a real pleasure to have you guys as my fellow owners of the Asus P6X58D Premium and -E motherboards but I think that I must quit being a owner of one now. I don't know if any of you guys have been paying attention to my situation with my motherboard but in short I bought my P6X58D Premium from Newegg and it was messed up to begin with so I RMA'd it and Asus sent me a motherboard that was far worst than my original motherboard so I called back and sent that one back to them. They screwed up and never sent me one back so I called them and they had no intention of sending me one because someone screwed up on their end. So I get that squared away (Granted I have been extremely patient with Asus until this point) and they send me another board Next day air on Friday and guess what..... IT'S FREAKING MESSED UP #@$%^&#$%^... So I called them back just now and they are too busy and will need to call me back. I will not accept another Refurbished P6X58D Premium from them. Hell I wont even accept a New one. I don't know what to do anymore. I am at the end of my patience (which is hard because I am a stay at home dad with 2 kids under 6 years old so I have a ton of patience) and at the point of just giving up on Asus all together and having them give me a full refund or a Brand new Retail Rampage III Extreme with all of the accessories included. Any ideas as to what I should do guys? I have a supervisor calling me here in a little bit so if you have ideas please get them out here fast so I can get the ball rolling when they call me back in a bit.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If you get the Premium you will get lower chipset temps because the -E has less heatsink piping that the premium (or at least that is what I get from it). I get no higher that 25c on my chipset at a 24/7 4.0 GHz OC...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koooowweeee* 
im on water so ive got 3 fans pulling air in and 2 bjg fans taking it out so from what your saying ill be ok thanks


----------



## djhacker

anyone has stable setting for i7 930 for 4.4ghz ? I cant seem to find it on here Thanks. + Rep to anyone who can help me out


----------



## xodsxboi215x

I'm new here to the forums. I just received my motherboard and this is one sexy board.


----------



## P6Xer

Since I flashed my BIOS (correctly) to 1002 my overclock got hosed and it's very hard to get it back. I'm running an i920 G0. I had it at 3.61 ghz stable for months, now it won't stabilize at all. I keep getting BSOD's every time I boot. Sometimes it's quick, sometimes it's 10 or 15 minutes in. I've tried different settings and voltages. I'm running Corsair XMS3 1600 sticks under spec at 1378mhz, a 5:8 ratio. I'd like to run them at 1600 by the way. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im loving the P6X58D-E got my i7 930 at 4ghz with 1.22-1.23 vcore and ht on.


----------



## BranFB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djhacker* 
anyone has stable setting for i7 930 for 4.4ghz ? I cant seem to find it on here Thanks. + Rep to anyone who can help me out

if you do get it stable @4.4GHz you'll need a good chipset cooler!
it's getting hot!

I'm @4.2GHz with 2000 7-9-7-23 Memory and it's HOT!


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I got my reply from Asus... this is what the "Floor Supervisor" told me. "well sir unfortunately all we can do is setup another RMA with you" I told him that, that is unacceptable because obviously the RMA process is flawed and not working for me. He said that, that is all that they could do so I asked to speak with his supervisor and he transferred me to his Voice mail and I left a Nice "Semi professional" message and asked for him to call me back. I don't care how high up the chain I need to go within Asus, I am going to get this resolved to my satisfaction. Here, I'm going to attach pics of the motherboard that they just sent to me and you guys tell me what you think. It's not right that I have had 2 bad boards already and then they send me this piece of #$%^... By the way, the box is completely flat and on a completely flat surface. The board is just that bent.


----------



## Kyushu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So I got my reply from Asus... this is what the "Floor Supervisor" told me. "well sir unfortunately all we can do is setup another RMA with you" I told him that, that is unacceptable because obviously the RMA process is flawed and not working for me. He said that, that is all that they could do so I asked to speak with his supervisor and he transferred me to his Voice mail and I left a Nice "Semi professional" message and asked for him to call me back. I don't care how high up the chain I need to go within Asus, I am going to get this resolved to my satisfaction. Here, I'm going to attach pics of the motherboard that they just sent to me and you guys tell me what you think. It's not right that I have had 2 bad boards already and then they send me this piece of #$%^... By the way, the box is completely flat and on a completely flat surface. The board is just that bent.

Fooking Wow! This is unreal and ridiculous, a company as big as Asus should be more than willing to give you any other board to make things right with you.

I will never buy an asus product again, I'm actually upset now that I bought an asus optical drive.....

That is NOT how you treat customers.


----------



## WhiteDog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djhacker*


anyone has stable setting for i7 930 for 4.4ghz ? I cant seem to find it on here Thanks. + Rep to anyone who can help me out


This should be ok for you. But keep in mind that your chipset will get pretty warm, so power up those fans








If it's not stable, try increasing the CPU Voltage 1 notch at a time. The QPI/DRAM should be ok.

HT is off btw (to keep everything a bit cooler







)

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[210]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1683MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3368MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.39375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## WhiteDog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


So I got my reply from Asus... this is what the "Floor Supervisor" told me. "well sir unfortunately all we can do is setup another RMA with you" I told him that, that is unacceptable because obviously the RMA process is flawed and not working for me. He said that, that is all that they could do so I asked to speak with his supervisor and he transferred me to his Voice mail and I left a Nice "Semi professional" message and asked for him to call me back. I don't care how high up the chain I need to go within Asus, I am going to get this resolved to my satisfaction. Here, I'm going to attach pics of the motherboard that they just sent to me and you guys tell me what you think. It's not right that I have had 2 bad boards already and then they send me this piece of #$%^... By the way, the box is completely flat and on a completely flat surface. The board is just that bent.


Why not tell them, that most ppl @ OC.net is aware of your RMA progress with ASUS so far. Maybe that would help


----------



## lawrencendlw

Actually I am going to tell them that it is my intention to contact the BBB (and no not the Brass Bottom Boys folding team lol, the Better Business Bureau) and make them aware of what is going on and that usually makes companies tighten their butt cheeks lol. And oh it's not here on OCN but it's also on the eVGA Forum and I made a Video review on Newegg.com to show people what they sent me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhiteDog*


Why not tell them, that most ppl @ Overclock.net is aware of your RMA progress with ASUS so far. Maybe that would help


----------



## pg_ice

Hi All !

i have the P6X58D-E mobo
i just have one problem with it or its the memory ?

Memory : Corsair 6GB DOMINATOR GT DHX+ 2000 MHz PC16000 8-9-8-24

the problem is that its impossible to get the memory running higher than
1855Mhz
even at the XMP 2000Mhz setting the motherboard wont boot up

the settings im using now is:
CPU i7 950 - 4.2Ghz
DRAM frequency - 1683Mhz
DRAM Timings - 8-8-8-24 1T
CPU ratio setting - 20
BCLK - 210
CPU voltage - 1.325v
CPU PLL voltage - 1.9v
QPI/DRAM voltage - 1.35v
DRAM bus voltage - 1.65v
Hyperthreading On/Off - ON
Turbo On/Off - OFF
Intel SpeedStep: Enabeld

all other settings are one default

i have tried to go up to 1.5v on the QPI/DRAM voltage
even so it wont boot up

whats the problem do you think ?
crappy memory?

CPU is on watercooling with low temps

posting a picture of my setup


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djhacker* 
anyone has stable setting for i7 930 for 4.4ghz ? I cant seem to find it on here Thanks. + Rep to anyone who can help me out

How much voltage do you need (QPI and vcore) for 4.2?

Post up your BIOS settings for 4.2. I have run 4.4 24/7 stable on my chip but leave it at 4.2 for 24/7 these days to keep the power bill lower.


----------



## djhacker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhiteDog* 
This should be ok for you. But keep in mind that your chipset will get pretty warm, so power up those fans








If it's not stable, try increasing the CPU Voltage 1 notch at a time. The QPI/DRAM should be ok.

HT is off btw (to keep everything a bit cooler







)

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[210]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1683MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3368MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.39375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


Thanks for the setting I will test it out in a bit. It would be awesome if you could show me your setting for 4.5ghz too. Thanks again.


----------



## djhacker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24* 
How much voltage do you need (QPI and vcore) for 4.2?

Post up your BIOS settings for 4.2. I have run 4.4 24/7 stable on my chip but leave it at 4.2 for 24/7 these days to keep the power bill lower.

im using xmisery 4.2ghz setting ....for 930...I want to see how far I can go but I been busy with work


----------



## Bal3Wolf

for me to get 4200 i didnt even need to up anything but vcore i could leave all the rest at lowest settings.


----------



## pg_ice

so what about the ****ing memory that cant run at speeds it supposed to ?

check my last post and post some solutions!
or are there only amateurs with cheap memory in this thread







?

crappy motherboard or crappy memory ? thats the question


----------



## WhiteDog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pg_ice*


so what about the ****ing memory that cant run at speeds it supposed to ?

check my last post and post some solutions!
or are there only amateurs with cheap memory in this thread







?

crappy motherboard or crappy memory ? thats the question


Easy now turbo. Don't expect to get answers with that tone, even though you try to smiley your way out of it


----------



## WhiteDog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djhacker*


Thanks for the setting I will test it out in a bit. It would be awesome if you could show me your setting for 4.5ghz too. Thanks again.


The 4,5ghz is also available..right here - http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8683373

But I have to warn you. It will get PRETTY hot







Mine was ready to fry bacon after 2 hours of LinX testing.


----------



## WhiteDog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


for me to get 4200 i didnt even need to up anything but vcore i could leave all the rest at lowest settings.


Ya. I had the same experience. But then I began to watch the GFlops counts for various settings. Running the i7 930 very lean on the voltage caused lower GFlops. I ended up having lower GFlops than my 4,0ghz setting. So I used a lot of time adding more and more power, stopping when the GFlops were leveling out.

My *4,5ghz setting gave me roughly 65 GFlops *and *4,2 was giving 61*. I was obviously testing the same amount of memory each time and letting the system run with the same background apps through all tests, to get the best terms possible.


----------



## jt705

Does anyone have any settings for a i7-975EE
My cpu is water cooled , i just want to see how far others have gone


----------



## syl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pg_ice*


so what about the ****ing memory that cant run at speeds it supposed to ?

check my last post and post some solutions!
or are there only amateurs with cheap memory in this thread







?

crappy motherboard or crappy memory ? thats the question


Here are some "amateur"ish suggestions if you want to give them a try. These settings are modifified from what you had provided:

CPU i7 950 - 4.2Ghz
DRAM frequency - 2000Mhz
DRAM Timings - 8-9-8-24 1T (set manually with everything else Auto)
CPU ratio setting - 21
BCLK - 200
CPU voltage - 1.325v
CPU PLL voltage - 1.8v
QPI/DRAM voltage - 1.50v - 1.55v
DRAM bus voltage - 1.65v
Hyperthreading On/Off - ON
Turbo On/Off - OFF
Intel SpeedStep: Disabled


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Guys, It has been a real pleasure to have you guys as my fellow owners of the Asus P6X58D Premium and -E motherboards but I think that I must quit being a owner of one now. I don't know if any of you guys have been paying attention to my situation with my motherboard but in short I bought my P6X58D Premium from Newegg and it was messed up to begin with so I RMA'd it and Asus sent me a motherboard that was far worst than my original motherboard so I called back and sent that one back to them. They screwed up and never sent me one back so I called them and they had no intention of sending me one because someone screwed up on their end. So I get that squared away (Granted I have been extremely patient with Asus until this point) and they send me another board Next day air on Friday and guess what..... IT'S FREAKING MESSED UP #@$%^&#$%^... So I called them back just now and they are too busy and will need to call me back. I will not accept another Refurbished P6X58D Premium from them. Hell I wont even accept a New one. I don't know what to do anymore. I am at the end of my patience (which is hard because I am a stay at home dad with 2 kids under 6 years old so I have a ton of patience) and at the point of just giving up on Asus all together and having them give me a full refund or a Brand new Retail Rampage III Extreme with all of the accessories included. Any ideas as to what I should do guys? I have a supervisor calling me here in a little bit so if you have ideas please get them out here fast so I can get the ball rolling when they call me back in a bit.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


So I got my reply from Asus... this is what the "Floor Supervisor" told me. "well sir unfortunately all we can do is setup another RMA with you" I told him that, that is unacceptable because obviously the RMA process is flawed and not working for me. He said that, that is all that they could do so I asked to speak with his supervisor and he transferred me to his Voice mail and I left a Nice "Semi professional" message and asked for him to call me back. I don't care how high up the chain I need to go within Asus, I am going to get this resolved to my satisfaction. Here, I'm going to attach pics of the motherboard that they just sent to me and you guys tell me what you think. It's not right that I have had 2 bad boards already and then they send me this piece of #$%^... By the way, the box is completely flat and on a completely flat surface. The board is just that bent.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Actually I am going to tell them that it is my intention to contact the BBB (and no not the Brass Bottom Boys folding team lol, the Better Business Bureau) and make them aware of what is going on and that usually makes companies tighten their butt cheeks lol. And oh it's not here on OCN but it's also on the eVGA Forum and I made a Video review on Newegg.com to show people what they sent me.


Well that all just flat sucks. Sorry to hear your having so much trouble with Asus. I guess I've just been lucky in not having to deal with them yet.(knocks on wood). I was laughing, thinking that warped board is probably one they denied RMA on for someone else. Ridiculous that they would send that out. Although I've had nothing but good luck with their products I think I'll refrain from recomending their motherboards to others for the time being. I would think that demanding a satisfactory working product would not be out of the question, after how many RMA's and how long of time frame ? You might just get better results calling in the other BBB (folding team).

I'm usually not very quick to jump on a company bashing due to service problems. Due to from what I've seen they all have their moments it seems. This all just seems a bit much though. Here's to hoping they get this resolved to your satisfaction.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pg_ice*


Hi All !

i have the P6X58D-E mobo
i just have one problem with it or its the memory ?

Memory : Corsair 6GB DOMINATOR GT DHX+ 2000 MHz PC16000 8-9-8-24

the problem is that its impossible to get the memory running higher than
1855Mhz
even at the XMP 2000Mhz setting the motherboard wont boot up

the settings im using now is:
CPU i7 950 - 4.2Ghz
DRAM frequency - 1683Mhz
DRAM Timings - 8-8-8-24 1T
CPU ratio setting - 20
BCLK - 210
CPU voltage - 1.325v
CPU PLL voltage - 1.9v
QPI/DRAM voltage - 1.35v
DRAM bus voltage - 1.65v
Hyperthreading On/Off - ON
Turbo On/Off - OFF
Intel SpeedStep: Enabeld

all other settings are one default

i have tried to go up to 1.5v on the QPI/DRAM voltage
even so it wont boot up

whats the problem do you think ?
crappy memory?

CPU is on watercooling with low temps

posting a picture of my setup











Quote:



Originally Posted by *pg_ice*


so what about the ****ing memory that cant run at speeds it supposed to ?

check my last post and post some solutions!
or are there only amateurs with cheap memory in this thread







?

crappy motherboard or crappy memory ? thats the question



Quote:



Originally Posted by *syl*


Here are some "amateur"ish suggestions if you want to give them a try. These settings are modifified from what you had provided:

CPU i7 950 - 4.2Ghz
DRAM frequency - 2000Mhz
DRAM Timings - 8-9-8-24 1T (set manually with everything else Auto)
CPU ratio setting - 21
BCLK - 200
CPU voltage - 1.325v
CPU PLL voltage - 1.8v
QPI/DRAM voltage - 1.50v - 1.55v
DRAM bus voltage - 1.65v
Hyperthreading On/Off - ON
Turbo On/Off - OFF
Intel SpeedStep: Disabled


^^ Pretty much what he said. Might not need that much voltage though. Won't know till you try it.

If your wanting exactly 2000MHz out of your RAM setting you baseclock to 200 and your memory multiplier to X10 then adjusting voltages accordingly seems the obvious way to get there. I'm just an amateur with cheap memory though.









If you go back about 40 pages or so we had some discussion here about running @ 2000MHz. General consensus at the time seemed to be getting there took a prohibitively high QPI/Dram Core Voltage. 1.45v and up. I'll look and see if I can come up with the page number and will come back and edit it in if I can find it without spending an hour looking. edit. ---> 202-204, 311-312

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


for me to get 4200 i didnt even need to up anything but vcore i could leave all the rest at lowest settings.


Not to contradict you here, I thought I took a peek at your settings and you had a fantastic low vcore but were 1.35ish on the uncore. I just remember seeing that and wondering if maybe the last time I took a run at 4.2 I wasn't compensating vcore for a lower uncore voltage. Anyway I just remember thinking I'd have to try jacking up my uncore a bit and see if I couldn't pull down my vcore a bit the next time I take a stab at it after seeing your settings.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________________
Edit here as not to double post.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jt705*


Does anyone have any settings for a i7-975EE
My cpu is water cooled , i just want to see how far others have gone


I haven't seen much for templates specifically for the 975. Really though as I'm pretty sure they are all DO revision most of the templates for 920/930 should work for you.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wow that's a mouthful sizzle. I spoke with Asus again and the "Supervisor" told me that all they can do it set me up with another RMA. I asked him if ,Hypothetically, I kept getting bad boards from RMA then all you guys would do is keep RMA'n it with me? He said yup pretty much. That's just ridiculous. He later went on and told me that basically all that I could do is contact the BBB (and no not the folding team that I am a part of lol) and make a formal complaint but I plan on doing that and more. Sending letters to the BBB, the consumer protection agency, California's Attorney General (because Asus Computer International is based in California), and the corporate offices of asus both here and in Taiwan.


----------



## pg_ice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syl* 
Here are some "amateur"ish suggestions if you want to give them a try.

thanks!
i will try it

seems that most people is running their memory at 1600Mhz


----------



## pg_ice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
If you go back about 40 pages or so we had some discussion here about running @ 2000MHz. General consensus at the time seemed to be getting there took a prohibitively high QPI/Dram Core Voltage. 1.45v and up. I'll look and see if I can come up with the page number and will come back and edit it in if I can find it without spending an hour looking. edit. ---> 202-204, 311-312


ok thanks but as i said i have tried with 1.5v QPI/DRAM but the system wont boot.
i will check it


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pg_ice* 
ok thanks but as i said i have tried with 1.5v QPI/DRAM but the system wont boot.
i will check it

Are you otherwise stable? Meaning can you drop the multiplier to the X6 selection at the same settings you otherwise want and be determined stable via whatever method you choose to stability test.

Also noticed you are running tighter timings it looked like than spec for the RAM. Might want to loosen it up until you get everything else stable first. Might be just me but I tend to look at it as seperate overclocks, CPU --->DRAM Frequency--->Memory Timings. For my feeble mind anyway it just seems easier looking at it that way.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Also put your system info in your sig so that we can see what you have in stead of trying to do this blind. I have DDR3 2000 ram and have run it stable at 2000 before. You do need to make sure that your system is otherwise stable first like sizzle said or it will never get stable. And the reason that people run there ram at 1600 instead of 2000 is because the benefits do not out weigh the cons of much higher Voltage. you'd be better off running at 1600 with much tighter timings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pg_ice* 
ok thanks but as i said i have tried with 1.5v QPI/DRAM but the system wont boot.
i will check it


----------



## pg_ice

after reading the page 202 i think i will let the memory be at 1680Mhz.
as someone has tested he said that if you want to get it stable at 2000Mhz Mem and 4.2Ghz CPU you have to run insane Volts with insane temps as follow.
1.4v CPU Core and over 1.6v for the QPI/DRAM!? is not worth it even if you could do it.
its not that huge diffrence in performance from 1680Mhz to 2000Mhz.


----------



## pg_ice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MedRed* 
I am finally stable in Prime, IBT, Linx, and OCCT... but Holy Crap am I running HOT! Getting my 930 to 4.2 Ghz RAM and RAM to 2000 MHz was a huge pain.
I'm idling around 40 and hit 81 degrees Celsius while testing.


as i said its not worth it








quote from page 202


----------



## syl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pg_ice* 
as i said its not worth it








quote from page 202

Nothing wrong with trying to find out if those nice DOM GTs can operate at advertised specs, but aside from bragging rights there's no real world performance gain to be had with running them at 2000...unless you're a hardcore bencher who needs to squeeze that last fraction of a sec from superpi


----------



## Bal3Wolf

what do i need to tweak to get my ram to run 1900mhz 191x21 to make it 4ghz on cpu and 1900 somthing on ram.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can change your Ram Ratio to 2:10 and get 1910 MHz with a BLCK of 191. You need to raise your QPI/DRAM way above what you have now and make sure that you are not trying to use the same timings at 1910 that you were using at 1528. If you were using 7-7-7-20-1T at 1528 then you probably need a 9-9-9-24-1T at 1910 but it depends on the ram.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
what do i need to tweak to get my ram to run 1900mhz 191x21 to make it 4ghz on cpu and 1900 somthing on ram.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea i cant get a post at all even with relaxed timings. I tried up to 1.25 qpi to didnt get a post either and from what iv seen alot of people can get this pi ram to 1900mhz.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
yea i cant get a post at all even with relaxed timings. I tried up to 1.25 qpi to didnt get a post either and from what iv seen alot of people can get this pi ram to 1900mhz.

From what I've seen I'll venture a guess you'll need a bit more than 1.25v QPI/Dram Core Voltage. More like 1.4v + .

Must have been wrong. Thought you were at 1.35v already.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ok i just tested with 1.35 with 1.66 ram volts and 11 11 11 timings no post lol im sorta scared to go over 1.35 as everything says it can kill the cpu.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah the higher you want to go with the Ram the higher the QPI/DRAM needs to go and it's just like with a core i7, you can hit 3.8 GHz all day with low voltages but once you get into the realm of 4.0 GHz+ then it takes a ton more voltage to get stable. Well with the ram too this is true. Once you get to (just pulling a number out of my a$$)somewhere like 1600+ you need to pump a ton more voltage to get stable. Especially since that ram is only rated for 1600 MHz so it is considered to be a massive OC going up to 1900.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
From what I've seen I'll venture a guess you'll need a bit more than 1.25v QPI/Dram Core Voltage. More like 1.4v + .

Must have been wrong. Thought you were at 1.35v already.


----------



## syl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
ok i just tested with 1.35 with 1.66 ram volts and 11 11 11 timings no post lol im sorta scared to go over 1.35 as everything says it can kill the cpu.

You may be pushing the limit at 1900 with those ram. Why not drop your bclk down to maybe 180 (or lower) to see if it will post at a lower speed then work your way up to 1900. Be prepare to go over 1.35v QPI to hit your target though. Also, your gskill pi may work better with less voltage since they are rated for 1.5v.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i decided to just settle for 1600 lol i dont wanna push alot of volts cause i like cool temps. Also is their anyway to make any slot other first pcie the one to boot from i wanted to put my 5870 in slot 2 and 8800gt in slot 1 that would give good cool air to both but cant get a screen off the 5870 only the 8800gt gives a display.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Put the 8800GT in slot 3 and the 5870 in slot 1 that way both get plenty of air and honestly the difference in X16 and X8 isn't that much and really isnt noticeable. Try that out and see. Good choice about backing off on the ram lol. the only thing that 1900 ram has over 1600 ram is bragging rights and you would have probably saw a loss in performance with the 11-11-11-3x timings that you were going with over your 1600 speeds timings.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i decided to just settle for 1600 lol i dont wanna push alot of volts cause i like cool temps. Also is their anyway to make any slot other first pcie the one to boot from i wanted to put my 5870 in slot 2 and 8800gt in slot 1 that would give good cool air to both but cant get a screen off the 5870 only the 8800gt gives a display.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Put the 8800GT in slot 3 and the 5870 in slot 1 that way both get plenty of air and honestly the difference in X16 and X8 isn't that much and really isnt noticeable. Try that out and see. Good choice about backing off on the ram lol. the only thing that 1900 ram has over 1600 ram is bragging rights and you would have probably saw a loss in performance with the 11-11-11-3x timings that you were going with over your 1600 speeds timings.


Thats how i been running it them but i noticed the 8800gt is siting right against my psu and the psu is running really hot with it right next to it. I noticed the 8800gt in top slot sence its a single slot and 5870 in the middle gives them both nice air but no way to get it to post first on the 5870 it seems.


----------



## folk-it-up

hey guys i have a i7 950 and i w ill like to do a lil overclock to 3.2 ghz, i dont find a real need to be overclocking my cpu just yet buts its like they say "whats the point of getting an i7 if you're not gonna overclock that thing" lol

so yeah this will be my first OC, so far i've actually lowered the vcore to 1.20000 and its stable

btw if you feel that asking for help on overclocking my i7 950 on here is inappropriate then let me know and i will try to post where its should be posted


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
hey guys i have a i7 950 and i w ill like to do a lil overclock to 3.2 ghz, i dont find a real need to be overclocking my cpu just yet buts its like they say "whats the point of getting an i7 if you're not gonna overclock that thing" lol

so yeah this will be my first OC, so far i've actually lowered the vcore to 1.20000 and its stable

btw if you feel that asking for help on overclocking my i7 950 on here is inappropriate then let me know and i will try to post where its should be posted

Your in the right place but I have to ask: Why overclock it to 3.2 when it will do 3.33 with turbo at stock. I think just leaving it stock and manually lowering the voltage making use of the offset voltage with speedstep and C1e would be the way to go if your not wanting to push at least 3.5. JMO.

Edit to add disclaimer







I've not actually done this. Meaning lower the voltage with Turbo on. Not totally sure you can. I don't see why not as long as your using the Offset voltage control. If you or anybody else hasn't tried this yet by the time I get off work I'll give it a go and post an update or just edit it in here. That won't be for another 16 hours or so though. If nothing else I'm just curious even if that isn't the way you want to go.

__________________________________________________ ____________

Edit: Works like a charm

It won't work with the manual voltage which is a given. With using the offset voltage set to .00625v, CPU ratio set to auto, turbo enabled, power savings features enabled, LLC disabled and pretty much all other voltages set to auto or minimum voltages works like a charm. Pretty much stock except locked in low voltages.

settings I used:

Quote:

*Lean Stock*

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]

CPU Ratio Setting......................[Auto]

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]

Intel(r) Turbo Mode Tech.....................[Enabled]

Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]

BCLK Frequency.........................[133]

PCIE Frequency.........................[100]

DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3 1600MHz]

UCLK Frequency.........................[3200MHz]

QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]

CPU Voltage............................[.00625]

CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.24375]

IOH Voltage............................[1.10]

IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]

ICH Voltage............................[1.10]

ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]

DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]

CPU Differential Amplitude.............[700mV]

CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]

CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]

IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]

PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

Advanced/CPU Configuration

C1E Support............................[Enabled]

Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]

Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]

Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]

CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]

Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]

Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]

Active Processor Cores.................[All]

A20M...................................[Disabled]

Intel PPM Configuration

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]

Intel(r) Turbo Mode Tech.....................[Enabled]

Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Enabled]

C-STATE Package Limit Setting.....[Auto]

C1 Auto Demotion..........................[Enabled]

C3 Auto Demotion..........................[Enabled]
Curiosity fed. Maybe someone will find that handy.


----------



## folk-it-up

ah okay well i have a fyper 212+ so i wont be going for 4ghz or anything crazy liek that lol, i just want a basic overclock, how bout 3.4 ghz, something that will be faster than stock but with lower voltages than the stock ones


----------



## lawrencendlw

I don't think that going up on the clock speed and going down on the voltage (over stock) is a realistic expectation. You might (don't quote me on this) be able to get to 3.4 GHz on the stock voltage but it all depends on your CPU as every CPU is different.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
ah okay well i have a fyper 212+ so i wont be going for 4ghz or anything crazy liek that lol, i just want a basic overclock, how bout 3.4 ghz, something that will be faster than stock but with lower voltages than the stock ones


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
ah okay well i have a fyper 212+ so i wont be going for 4ghz or anything crazy liek that lol, i just want a basic overclock, how bout 3.4 ghz, something that will be faster than stock but with lower voltages than the stock ones


Hyper 212+ is a pretty good cooler just so you know.

How about 3.68GHz. Making use of that 23 multiplier and keeping the power saving features and maxing out your RAMS specs.









Code:



Code:


Offset 3.68 w/HT

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]

CPU Ratio Setting......................[23.0]

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]

Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]

BCLK Frequency.........................[160]

PCIE Frequency.........................[100]

DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3 ~1600MHz]

UCLK Frequency.........................[~3200MHz]

QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]

CPU Voltage............................[.07]

CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.28]

IOH Voltage............................[1.14]

IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]

ICH Voltage............................[1.20]

ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]

DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]

CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]

CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]

CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]

IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]

PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]

Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]

Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]

Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]

CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]

Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]

Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]

Active Processor Cores.................[All]

A20M...................................[Disabled]

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]

Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Enabled]

Quote from an earlier post. voltages are different but adjustment for your hardware applies.

Quote:

I marked in red the ones to worry about adjusting in the template. Set your bios to match the template. Then from there you may need to adjust the ones in red. Hope that's clear as I'm gettin tired.

This one DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
isn't a matter of overclocking but setting the correct voltage to power your RAM. 1.64 is most likely correct. Just double check that as I know some of the Dominator sets run at 1.6v and 1.8v. Most likely it will say 1.65v. Which setting 1.64v to 1.66v is ok.

CPU Voltage............................[1.11875]
CPU voltage is obvious and it varies alot for how much you'll need per a given clock speed. xmisery has alot nicer chip than I do so I usually figure I'll end up at least .05v higher than him. At least. You will probably fare better than that considering you have a 920.

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.20625]
This would be your uncore voltage. Sometimes called by other manufactures VTT. To me this is the more delicate of the voltage adjustments. Too much can be just as unstable as not enough. Sometimes you can get it close enough to be stable but will see more optimum operation out of a little more tweaking.
Marked in blue is approximate It will be more like 1603MHz. Just select the one closest.

Offset voltage is stock voltage plus the offset. Then once you figure in VDroop and the power savings features it will keep your voltages nice and low. Also I don't think .07 will be an option but it will auto change it to the nearest variable .07125 maybe. But in that .07 range should be plenty stable for you.

I set the vcore and uncore voltages on what should be the high side. So you would be looking at dropping those until you lose stability then raise it back up a notch. Especially on the vcore only drop it one notch (.00625) at a time.

With the QPI/Dram Core voltage I put it pretty high as you will be right at spec for your RAM. 1.28 "should" be stable then you can try to lower it a bit from there. If you are having stability trouble with this just drop the Dram Frequency to the 2:8 selection ~1280 MHz and the UCLK Frequency to twice the Dram Frequency. Some chips don't like the 2:10 memory multiplier so well. Shouldn't be an issue with this overclock.

Good Luck


----------



## sugiik

excuse me...i got stable with this setting...
IBT 20 maximum passed
prime 8 hours
24/7 on, running any app, gaming, benchmark fine...

but after restart, and if running for long, suddenly if i try install app/tweak some app(last i remember...installing jdownloader acessing itunes, change audio freq out on sound section to 24bit 96khz) got random crash/bsod 1033 / 124 << google a little some says it hardware failure...

and sometimes after tweaking the bios, on windows boot up, my display like "screwed" (like vga display on trouble) (1033 117)

have they something to do with my setting ?

or could this be lack of power supply ? (current hx620w)

this my setup :

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[23.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[175]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1754MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3508MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.30765]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.84]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.275]
IOH Voltage............................[1.18]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## shanbcn

This MB doesnt detect my dvd drive. I have changed the cables but still it doesnt work.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
This MB doesnt detect my dvd drive. I have changed the cables but still it doesnt work.

have u check the proper setup on bios ? (like if IDE drive, set it for IDE)

and try swap the hardware on the same slot u plugged it...

(got my IDE slot pawned(flawed) on my previous REX)


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugiik* 
have u check the proper setup on bios ? (like if IDE drive, set it for IDE)

and try swap the hardware on the same slot u plugged it...

(got my IDE slot pawned(flawed) on my previous REX)

Right now i have dvd drive on SATA 3, what does i need to do in bios so it can detect it?

On SATA 1 i have SSD and SATA 2 HDD drive.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
Right now i have dvd drive on SATA 3, what does i need to do in bios so it can detect it?

On SATA 1 i have SSD and SATA 2 HDD drive.

hmmm haven't try put dvd drive on sata 3 yet...(or sata 2 drives on there)

hmm have u try on boot section, switch it to 2nd boot/is ur dvd appear there ?)


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugiik* 
hmmm haven't try put dvd drive on sata 3 yet...(or sata 2 drives on there)

hmm have u try on boot section, switch it to 2nd boot/is ur dvd appear there ?)

No it doesnt appear there








Im pretty sure my dvd drive is all right because it was working on Gigabyte before i changed MB.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
No it doesnt appear there







Im pretty sure my dvd drive is all right because it was working on Gigabyte before i changed MB.

well i guess u need to plug it to another place then(not on sata 3 slot).....

or maybe someone here have try may help u later...


----------



## lawrencendlw

I don't think that he meant that it was on a SATA III port but on the 3rd SATA II port.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugiik* 
hmmm haven't try put dvd drive on sata 3 yet...(or sata 2 drives on there)

hmm have u try on boot section, switch it to 2nd boot/is ur dvd appear there ?)


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I don't think that he meant that it was on a SATA III port but on the 3rd SATA II port.

Yep on 3rd sata port. Still doesnt work


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugiik*


excuse me...i got stable with this setting...
IBT 20 maximum passed
prime 8 hours
24/7 on, running any app, gaming, benchmark fine...

but after restart, and if running for long, suddenly if i try install app/tweak some app(last i remember...installing jdownloader acessing itunes, change audio freq out on sound section to 24bit 96khz) got random crash/bsod 1033 / 124 << google a little some says it hardware failure...

and sometimes after tweaking the bios, on windows boot up, my display like "screwed" (like vga display on trouble) (1033 117)

have they something to do with my setting ?

or could this be lack of power supply ? (current hx620w)

this my setup :

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[23.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[175]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1754MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3508MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.30765]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.84]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.275]
IOH Voltage............................[1.18]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


Your overclocking the memory quite a bit. Reminds me of when I had trouble tightening my timings. I could run all my usual stability tests and be fine but then I kept getting random freezes and driver failures during normal use. I'd bump the QPI/Dram Core Voltage a bit and then run Prime 95 blend for at least 12 hours. Also you might try re-running IBT MAX. But start it and let it run for about 30 seconds then stop it. Then restart it and let it go for 20 passes.

It might be just that your memory isn't going to take that much overclocking. redoing your overclock with something that will keep your memory a little closer to spec might be in order. Dropping down to 2:8 and running the Dram Frequency at 1400MHz should take care of it too.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Your overclocking the memory quite a bit. Reminds me of when I had trouble tightening my timings. I could run all my usual stability tests and be fine but then I kept getting random freezes and driver failures during normal use. I'd bump the QPI/Dram Core Voltage a bit and then run Prime 95 blend for at least 12 hours. Also you might try re-running IBT MAX. But start it and let it run for about 30 seconds then stop it. Then restart it and let it go for 20 passes.

It might be just that your memory isn't going to take that much overclocking. redoing your overclock with something that will keep your memory a little closer to spec might be in order. Dropping down to 2:8 and running the Dram Frequency at 1400MHz should take care of it too.

well, ur information really helps me...."driver failure" happened to me too....gonna try bump the qpi 1st then ^^
(and switch it to 2n) ^^

my mem bad on tighter timing...if i lower the freq....


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey guys, I figured that with all my problems with Asus over the past month that I should at least get something out of it since Asus isn't doing anything for me at all. So I decided that a trophy would be nice. Check out the new OCN Avatar that I have now







It will serve me as a constant reminder of the garbage that Asus sent me in response to my RMA. Gotta love big business' version of "Customer Service" Pffft... if you can even call it that. After all I have been through they really need to service this customer


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Hey guys, I figured that with all my problems with Asus over the past month that I should at least get something out of it since Asus isn't doing anything for me at all. So I decided that a trophy would be nice. Check out the new OCN Avatar that I have now







It will serve me as a constant reminder of the garbage that Asus sent me in response to my RMA. Gotta love big business' version of "Customer Service" Pffft... if you can even call it that. After all I have been through they really need to service this customer
























Nice. I almost didn't recognize you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugiik* 
well, ur information really helps me...."driver failure" happened to me too....gonna try bump the qpi 1st then ^^
(and switch it to 2n) ^^

my mem bad on tighter timing...if i lower the freq....









Glad I could help. I figure all the hours I spend tinkering with this thing and staring at blue screens might as we not go to waste.








_________________________________________________

@ folk-it-up, and anybody else that is curious lol. I updated post 3710 http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post10934715
At stock settings your not really saving a whole lot on temps leaning out the voltages. A little on full load but not alot. It works though.









________________

Almost forgot. @ the guy having trouble with his DVD drive. Why not try setting up manually in bios if it isn't auto detecting. Wrote down the setting that were auto detected on my Sata DVD drive while I was messing about.

Sata 1 ------- hit enter
Type --- this is in auto so it just grabs all the info on the drive. you can set it to cd drive or leave it blank I believe
PIO Mode ------ 4
DMA Mode ------MWDMA2
and ------UDMA5
^^manually setting it you can only set 1 DMA mode. Auto detects it as both.
Just an FYI, maybe that will help, maybe it won't. Is your BIOS up to date. Shouldn't matter. But if your drive is an odd model or something it might not have been supported with original BIOS. Good Luck.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 








Glad I could help. I figure all the hours I spend tinkering with this thing and staring at blue screens might as we not go to waste.








_______________________________________________

i bump my qpi 3 step to 1.29....seems fine 20 run on ibt......gonna use my pc daily 1st....(too lazy for 24 hours prime...lol)

really annoying on mem things, altough it seems fine on stability test...what happned to my previous rig...are if i'm copying big file , sometimes @copied file got error...

thx ^^


----------



## shanbcn

Still doesnt detect dvd drive







.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
Still doesnt detect dvd drive







.

Only thing I can think to add here is the obvious. Double check power connections to the drive. Maybe try a different cable (power).


----------



## shanbcn

Apart from dvd problem, i have been overcloking i7 930 following guide on 2nd page of this thread.

And at 4 Ghz my temps are 42-45 idle and 70-72 load with Linx 23000. Maybe i can overclock little bit more but also can lower voltage to lower temps. Can i go lower then 1.25v on 930 at 4Ghz?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Anyone know what i need to tweak to get 200x20 stable i can run 191x21 stable and 200x21 but cant get the 20 muti to play nice.


----------



## ski-bum

Just finished a build with this board and noticed, there are no northbridge or southbridge temp sensors for this board? How come?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
Just finished a build with this board and noticed, there are no northbridge or southbridge temp sensors for this board? How come?

Thats how most intel chipsets are you cant see the sb or nb temp tho the system temp could be located next to the sb thats how it has been on some older boards.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Thats how most intel chipsets are you cant see the sb or nb temp tho the system temp could be located next to the sb thats how it has been on some older boards.


Thanks,
I've been using an Asus StrikerII Formula (Nvidia) and it had both nb & sb temps. Was surprised when I saw none on this board. Thanks. I'm learning.


----------



## lawrencendlw

The even numbered Multipliers are unstable at best. I would suggest that you use the 19 or 21 multiplier or even the 17 if you are shooting for the higher OC on the RAM. Good luck and keep us posted please.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Anyone know what i need to tweak to get 200x20 stable i can run 191x21 stable and 200x21 but cant get the 20 muti to play nice.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

heck i had issue with 19 to only one been working good is 21.


----------



## Transit23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
Apart from dvd problem, i have been overcloking i7 930 following guide on 2nd page of this thread.

And at 4 Ghz my temps are 42-45 idle and 70-72 load with Linx 23000. Maybe i can overclock little bit more but also can lower voltage to lower temps. Can i go lower then 1.25v on 930 at 4Ghz?

I got my i7 930 @4ghz with 1.2 cpu volts. I must have lucked out with the processor batch number 3020A544. Stable with LinX and Prime95 and temps are highest with IntelBurn Test at mid 70C. I use the NH-D14 cooler. I am so tempted to try for 4.2Ghz

Here are my BIOS setting for the p6x58d-e, can anyone suggest how I could shed some more heat, i.e. lowering voltages on some settings? I have HT disabled.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.2]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My i7 neeeds 1.23 for 4ghz and 1.30 for 4.2 yours might be around the same some people say disabling the llc and tuning vcore can get lower load temps.


----------



## Transit23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
My i7 neeeds 1.23 for 4ghz and 1.30 for 4.2 yours might be around the same some people say disabling the llc and tuning vcore can get lower load temps.

Thanks for the tip. I disabled the Load Line Calibration and my max core temps are about 5 degrees lower. I did have to bump my CPU voltage up to 1.21 and I'm running stability tests now, but even with higher vcore and LLC off, my temps are still lower. Awesome!!


----------



## lawrencendlw

So disabling LLC will lower temps? Then what would be the benefit of having LLC enabled? Less Vdroop?


----------



## Transit23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So disabling LLC will lower temps? Then what would be the benefit of having LLC enabled? Less Vdroop?

My understanding of this so far is that with LLC enabled you will get CPU voltage spikes higher than what is specified in the BIOS. With it off, The CPU voltage will not go higher than the BIOS settings. You will still get Vdroop less than the BIOS setting.

There are alot of links out there, this one is pretty good and shows a couple of diagrams.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ion-not-5.html

Personally, I am kind of wary of my PC over volting without my knowing and possibly damaging or shortening the life span of the CPU, but enabling it can lead to a more stable overclock. If you disable it, I found I had to bump up the CPU voltage in BIOS a bit more until I got a stable overclock, but the temps were still lower.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Transit23* 
My understanding of this so far is that with LLC enabled you will get CPU voltage spikes higher than what is specified in the BIOS. With it off, The CPU voltage will not go higher than the BIOS settings. You will still get Vdroop less than the BIOS setting.

There are alot of links out there, this one is pretty good and shows a couple of diagrams.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ion-not-5.html

Personally, I am kind of wary of my PC over volting without my knowing and possibly damaging or shortening the life span of the CPU, but enabling it can lead to a more stable overclock. If you disable it, I found I had to bump up the CPU voltage in BIOS a bit more until I got a stable overclock, but the temps were still lower.

Most of the info is from along time ago tho more recent tests showed llc had lower voltage then with llc off.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

LLC seems to always be a bit of a touchy subject. Some people love vdroop, while others can't stand it. Some people love LLC, while others are scared of it. MEH, I don't care either way. I've messed around quite a bit with it. Same clocks with and without. For the most part there doesn't end up much of a difference under load. With LLC disabled idle voltages and temps are going to be higher with a standard overclock. The LLC disabled or with vdroop works well with overclocking while using the power saving features which I like to do. Some clocks I've gotten tiny voltage differences at load but it was inconsistent which one I was getting lower voltages with LLC disabled or enabled.

It should also be noted that on our boards there is a third option. AUTO. I haven't messed with it at all. Wouldn't even have thought to, until I was reading the manual for about the 3rd time when I caught it. Auto is essentially LLC disabled but then BIOS adjusts the voltage itself under load to compensate for vdroop. Sort of an inbetween setting the way I understand it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol my board hates a blk higher then 207 it seems unless i use slow mode which defeats the purpose cause it criples it. I got 26k on 3dmark running 4400 then tried 4500-4600 but had to use slow mode and it droped to 20k. I tried 1.52 vcore and 1.50 qpi and bumped every other setting up till it was in yellow.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Can you use Delta fans on the fan headers on out board or is it best to use it on a molex? I don't have a fan controller yet as I have yet to find a good one that does it all (and don't have the money to buy one until I end this run of being unemployed =(***)


----------



## AK_Dad

I posed this same question to ASUS, waiting on a reply, thought someone here might know the answer. Have SSD on 6 GBs port and two WD Blacks on 3 GBs ports, BIOS most recent (1002) and data configuration is set to AHCI mode. Other than that I havent tweaked anything yet.

Problem is when computer is brought out of power management sleep state (standby), win 7 does not recognize the two WD HDD's. After a reboot both HDD's are recognized. This is repeatable each time computer comes out of standby.

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Can you use Delta fans on the fan headers on out board or is it best to use it on a molex? I don't have a fan controller yet as I have yet to find a good one that does it all (and don't have the money to buy one until I end this run of being unemployed =(***)


I tried San Ace fan connected to CPU FAN header when i wanted to get rid of mu fan controller, my Gigabyte MB didnt like it. It will just shutdown after a second. Since i was an idiot, i always wondered why my temps were so high even without overclocking and with Prolimatech Megahalems. Turned out i had fan upside down, so the fan air was being wasted.

Now even with lowest posible fan speed my CPU temps stays in 70-72 full load in linx 23000-25000.


----------



## kzinti1

All of a sudden my 6x2 sticks of Corsair (see my sig) started showing as the 3rd and 4th stick as not being installed. I tried all the possible solutions on the 1st page of this thread. No go.
I then removed the #'s 2, 4 & 6 sticks. #3 showed as not installed.
Tried each stick individually in slot 2. All posted.
Tried slots 2, 4 & 6. #4 showed as uninstalled.
So, as far as I can tell, slots 3 & 4 have suddenly died.
Is there anything else I can try or is it time for a mobo RMA?
Everest Ultimate, AIDA64 & CPU-Z show all 6 memory sticks as physically present, just slots 3 & 4 as being uninstalled.
I also set the BIOS for auto-memory settings. 6 sticks installed shows as 9-9-9-24, 2T. 3 sticks show as 9-9-9-24, 1T.
I have never, ever got MemTest to run. Now, I don't have a floppy drive and the MemTest version for a flash drive doesn't work either.
TIA
k1


----------



## shanbcn

How to overclock ram on this MB? How can i lower latency and later on test it?


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kzinti1* 
All of a sudden my 6x2 sticks of Corsair (see my sig) started showing as the 3rd and 4th stick as not being installed. I tried all the possible solutions on the 1st page of this thread. No go.
I then removed the #'s 2, 4 & 6 sticks. #4 showed as not installed.
Tried each stick individually in slot 2. All posted.
Tried slots 1, 3 & 5. #3 showed as uninstalled.
So, as far as I can tell, slots 3 & 4 have suddenly died.
Is there anything else I can try or is it time for a mobo RMA?
Everest Ultimate, AIDA64 & CPU-Z show all 6 memory sticks as physically present, just slots 3 & 4 as being uninstalled.
I also set the BIOS for auto-memory settings. 6 sticks installed shows as 9-9-9-24, 2T. 3 sticks show as 9-9-9-24, 1T.
I have never, ever got MemTest to run. Now, I don't have a floppy drive and the MemTest version for a flash drive doesn't work either.
TIA
k1

As far as memtest goes, have you tried memtest86+? (not sure if that's the one you were talking about). You can download the iso here -http://www.memtest.org/download/4.10...+-4.10.iso.zip and burn it to a CD. Then make sure you have your bios set to boot from cd first. Burn CD, leave in tray, reboot, then let memtest86+ run for as many passes as you'd like.


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Can you use Delta fans on the fan headers on out board or is it best to use it on a molex? I don't have a fan controller yet as I have yet to find a good one that does it all (and don't have the money to buy one until I end this run of being unemployed =(***)

I'm not sure about Delta, but I do have two Sans Ace fans (1 is 120X25, the other is 120X38) connected to my motherboard fan headers; however, I know at least one other person on here tried to connect their Sans Ace fan and it didn't work. Not sure why mine does, but they work flawlessly. Dropped my CPU load temps about 3-5 degrees celsius compared to my Scythe S-Flex F.


----------



## kzinti1

Thanks Bandeezee. I think I tried that as well. I'll d/l and try it again. I haven't actually burned anything in several years. Just been using flash drives since they started having decent sizes and became reliable. How many passes do you recommend? 10-20?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Thank's Bandeezee, I guess if I have enough to buy the delta fans and or san aces then I will have enough to get a good fan controller. I have a friend wanting to get some fans for his H50 in a Push/Pull with a shroud and he is between 2 Gentle Typhoons and 2 San Aces and I keep telling him the San Aces will lower temps much lower than the Gentle Typhoons will be able too. Can you guys comment on this either way so that my friend might rest at ease please? He already has a Ultra Kaze so the San Aces will only add a decibel or 2 at max to his total sound.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
I'm not sure about Delta, but I do have two Sans Ace fans (1 is 120X25, the other is 120X38) connected to my motherboard fan headers; however, I know at least one other person on here tried to connect their Sans Ace fan and it didn't work. Not sure why mine does, but they work flawlessly. Dropped my CPU load temps about 3-5 degrees celsius compared to my Scythe S-Flex F.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Anyone that has got these boards to exteme clocks id like you to post settings you use iv managed 4700mhz so far but nothing higher and it waset stable for benchmarks.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426684


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Thank's Bandeezee, I guess if I have enough to buy the delta fans and or san aces then I will have enough to get a good fan controller. I have a friend wanting to get some fans for his H50 in a Push/Pull with a shroud and he is between 2 Gentle Typhoons and 2 San Aces and I keep telling him the San Aces will lower temps much lower than the Gentle Typhoons will be able too. Can you guys comment on this either way so that my friend might rest at ease please? He already has a Ultra Kaze so the San Aces will only add a decibel or 2 at max to his total sound.


Tell him if he gets the San Aces to get the 9G1212H1011 (http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27971). Also they will actually be quieter than the Ultra Kaze's with less of a whine sound, more of a pleasant low smooth sound. Best thing about the San Aces is the have so much static pressure that if you stick them on a fan controller you can turn them down to be very quiet and they will still cool a heatsink better than most fans do on full blast.

The Gentle Typhoon AP15's are a great fan. Just more of a best quiet fan rather than a 38mm competitor.

I can't recomend plugging one of the big high rpm fans into the mobo. It should work and has for some people, but didn't for me. Or rather it did but only for about 10 minutes.


----------



## CrazyMick

To xmisery,
I was interested in your settings you posted for the 920 @ 3.8 overclock, I have a 950 and was wondering what would I have to change in those settings to achieve the 3.8 or 4.0 overclock on my 950.
This will be my very first time overclocking, so, I definitely need direction.
Thank-you very much


----------



## Bal3Wolf

191x21 would get you 4ghz and depending on how good of the chip you would need 1.20-1.25 vcore probly.


----------



## CrazyMick

wanted to get peoples opinions as to whether a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 cooler would be sufficient to cool my 950 as long as I have no intention to go beyond a 3.8 or 4.0 overclock with it.
Thanks all


----------



## CrazyMick

Thanks Bal3Wolf for the quick reply.
So obviously it is okay to lower the cpu ratio than what it is rated as?
from 23 down to 21.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well the 950 has a higher unlocked Multiplier (not fully unlocked but it will go higher than the i7-930 will) which will allow you to overclock higher on the multiplier alone so you should be able to bump the multiplier up and keep the QPI lower allowing for a higher OC at lower voltages and lower temps that one for the i7-930 or 920. Try messing around with your multiplier and see. With the 920's and 930's the odd numbered multipliers seem to be more stable so try and stay away from the even (but test them on your own and see if they are stable because you wont know until you try it). Hopefully this answers your question and hopefully you can benefit from it and get lower temps and/or voltage. =D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyMick*


To xmisery,
I was interested in your settings you posted for the 920 @ 3.8 overclock, I have a 950 and was wondering what would I have to change in those settings to achieve the 3.8 or 4.0 overclock on my 950.
This will be my very first time overclocking, so, I definitely need direction.
Thank-you very much


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Thanks Bandeezee. I think I tried that as well. I'll d/l and try it again. I haven't actually burned anything in several years. Just been using flash drives since they started having decent sizes and became reliable. How many passes do you recommend? 10-20?


Not sure what the recommended amount of passes is, I just let it run all night and checked it in the morning. Maybe overkill, but oh well.


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Thank's Bandeezee, I guess if I have enough to buy the delta fans and or san aces then I will have enough to get a good fan controller. I have a friend wanting to get some fans for his H50 in a Push/Pull with a shroud and he is between 2 Gentle Typhoons and 2 San Aces and I keep telling him the San Aces will lower temps much lower than the Gentle Typhoons will be able too. Can you guys comment on this either way so that my friend might rest at ease please? He already has a Ultra Kaze so the San Aces will only add a decibel or 2 at max to his total sound.


With the Sans Ace (120x38), he won't need 2 fans. Just a push fan should do. I think 2 fans made like 1 degree of difference but quite a bit noisier. Look here for comparison http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ans-112-a.html


----------



## bleek5

Hey everyone. Just recently built a new rig and been having a huge pain overclocking this thing. Fairly new to it as well, but have done a good amount of reading.

CPU: I7 930
Mobo: P6X58DE
PSU: CorsairHX1000W
Memory: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 6GB Model 998679
GPU: GTX 480 SLI

Have tried Xmiserys settings below and have played with the CPU and QPI Voltage all the way up to 1.35. Passing Prime95 for 12+ hours or Linx 20 Runs hasn't been much of a issue. However I've been plagued with this cold boot issue. Pretty much everytime I leave the computer off for 5-8 hours, it will instantly freeze or BSOD random codes once I boot into windows. After I restart, computer only reads 4 Gigs of ram instead of 6. Only way to get the missing two gigs back is if I load my default settings, and then re-enter OC settings. The funny thing is I've left the computer on for several days and no crashes bsod whatsoever. Runs stable as a rock. Only screws up when I cold boot after 5-8 hours.

I have run memtest and it hasn't reported any errors, however this is all when the computer is warmed up already. Please anyone with any ideas help, this has really ruined my new rig experience







I've already remounted my Megahelms cooler, and reseated my ram. Thanks in advance!

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[181]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2903MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.16875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.20000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## Bandeezee

I never had a BSOD issue after a cold boot, but I did have issues of not being able to boot. My MemOK light would stay lit red. I solved this by upping the DRAM voltage to 1.65 from 1.64. I don't know if this solve your issue, but might be worth a shot.


----------



## Norlig

Hi, what is the Bios setting that Lowers the voltage to your cpu when it is idle? I have it set so that the clocks will downclock themselves when I am Idle, but Isnt there a setting that adjusts the voltage too?

Edit:
Another Question. There are 2 4 pin powerconnections on the top of the motherboard, but one of them have a cover. Do I need to plug a 4pin power connection in there? I didnt see it when I first set up my computer, but noticed it first now in the OP. and I have OC'd my computer easily. what does those 4 pin connections do? give voltage to the ram?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bandeezee* 
I never had a BSOD issue after a cold boot, but I did have issues of not being able to boot. My MemOK light would stay lit red. I solved this by upping the DRAM voltage to 1.65 from 1.64. I don't know if this solve your issue, but might be worth a shot.

I sorta had a cold issue to but mine was only off for like a min i was stable all night i shutdown for a few mins and when i hit power no post for whatever reason i loaded my 4.2ghz profile and it was fine. I was on the 19x muti at the time somthing with some mutis on this board drives it nuts.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can use offset voltage. Instead of having the voltage set to manual put it to offset and then only use a little bit. Look at the settings from people on here before trying because you might set the voltage way to high if not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pangeltveit* 
Hi, what is the Bios setting that Lowers the voltage to your cpu when it is idle? I have it set so that the clocks will downclock themselves when I am Idle, but Isnt there a setting that adjusts the voltage too?

Edit:
Another Question. There are 2 4 pin powerconnections on the top of the motherboard, but one of them have a cover. Do I need to plug a 4pin power connection in there? I didnt see it when I first set up my computer, but noticed it first now in the OP. and I have OC'd my computer easily. what does those 4 pin connections do? give voltage to the ram?


----------



## xodsxboi215x

I was wondering if anybody with a P6X58D/E have a pic with a Venomous X/black heatsink. I want to see the clearance between rams slots. I'm thinking about getting Kingston HyperX T1 ram.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I dont have a ven-x but i got a mega with 2 fans my first slot is close to being blocked i did mod my fan clips for mega so i could install ram now if i had to but having all 6 full will make it hard to overclock.


----------



## xodsxboi215x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I dont have a ven-x but i got a mega with 2 fans my first slot is close to being blocked i did mod my fan clips for mega so i could install ram now if i had to but having all 6 full will make it hard to overclock.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xodsxboi215x*


I was wondering if anybody with a P6X58D/E have a pic with a Venomous X/black heatsink. I want to see the clearance between rams slots. I'm thinking about getting Kingston HyperX T1 ram.


I have the VenX and with a 120x25 heatsink fan it should clear it; however, I have a Sans Ace 120x38 and it covers the first slot. I have my triple channel in the second set of slots though, so no big deal. Plus I have Corsair XMS3 memory, so they're short enough where they won't interfere with the fan. The HyperX T1's look tall though, so with a 38mm heatsink fan, you may have issues. 25mm should be fine.


----------



## xodsxboi215x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeezee*


I have the VenX and with a 120x25 heatsink fan it should clear it; however, I have a Sans Ace 120x38 and it covers the first slot. I have my triple channel in the second set of slots though, so no big deal. Plus I have Corsair XMS3 memory, so they're short enough where they won't interfere with the fan. The HyperX T1's look tall though, so with a 38mm heatsink fan, you may have issues. 25mm should be fine.


Thanks a lot for the feedback. I want to do a Venomous X push and pull with Xigmatek F1256 fans. I just want to make sure that there is clearance before I order it







.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xodsxboi215x* 
Thanks a lot for the feedback. I want to do a Venomous X push and pull with Xigmatek F1256 fans. I just want to make sure that there is clearance before I order it







.

Well it depends if you are going to need 6 or 12gigs of ram and if your planning on 3 or 6 chips if you just need 3 sticks of ram you should be fine using the 2nd 4th and 6th ram slots even if the heatsink takes up the first slot.


----------



## EvolutionD13

I wonder if anyone has the bios setting for i7-950. Thank You!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Use Xmisery's template and just bump up the multiplier, lower the frequency, and drop your QPI/DRAM and CPU voltage a few clicks until unstable while doing prime and then bump it back up 2 clicks. That should be fine. Give it a try and if you get stuck somewhere then check back with us again. Oh and make sure to Rep+ Xmisery for all of the hard work that he put into making those templates for all of us to use. That takes hours if not days to do for all of those settings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvolutionD13* 
I wonder if anyone has the bios setting for i7-950. Thank You!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvolutionD13*


I wonder if anyone has the bios setting for i7-950. Thank You!


There is no 1 bios setting for a i7 950.

920,930,950,975 DO's are all pretty much the same except the CPU ratio. You could use any of the templates for that have been posted. Or you could adjust one of the templates to make use of a higher multiplier. Keep in mind any template you use you will have to be fine tuned for your individual hardware.

If you need help coming up with a template just post what you are looking for. 3.8,4.0,4.2 etc ? Myself or someone else will get you some settings to get you started in the right direction.








Ninja'd by Lawrencendlw


----------



## BarneyBadAss

Hi All,

I could use a tad of assistance in setting up my memory.

I've got some G.Skill F3-12800CL7T-12GBTDD memory rated at 7-8-7-24 but I can't seem to figure out exactly how I should set this up in my P6X58D Prem bios. At the moment, I'm using BIOS 1002 so any help (preferably some screen shots) to show me exactly what I should be changing and why would be most appreciated.

I can overclock the system just fine, but I'd like to get the most out of the memory that I can.

Are there any links here someone can point me to that have all the information about what to change and why?

Obviously, if I understand the "WHY" then I'll likely be able to figure it out the next time.

Thanks in advance.

---Barney


----------



## azianai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xodsxboi215x* 
I was wondering if anybody with a P6X58D/E have a pic with a Venomous X/black heatsink. I want to see the clearance between rams slots. I'm thinking about getting Kingston HyperX T1 ram.

Here's what I got here, hope it helps with my Ven-X and 120X25 Fans (2 sflex at the time these pics was taken)
























and yeah i use XMS3 memory, which is pretty low profile.
you may have an issue with the T1's with those fins if you use the A1 slot.


----------



## nam3le5s

Hi Guys,

Am getting two Galaxy GTX480 Super Overclock with Accelero Extreme Coolers (which take up 3 slots due to the size of the coolers).

I just got a P6X58D-E and am reading through the manual to mount it when I realize that if I utilize the first PCI-E slot and the third PCI-E slot, it will restrict the speed to 16x (for the first slot) and 8x (for the third PCI-E slot).

My question:
Is there anyway to set the first and the third slot to both run at 16x? I have no use for the second slot since the first 480 will cover it. I am not able to boot up my rig for now since am still awaiting the 480s which will arrive next week.

Can anyone advise on this? Am quite disappointed to find out about this limitation. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nam3le5s* 
Hi Guys,

Am getting two Galaxy GTX480 Super Overclock with Accelero Extreme Coolers (which take up 3 slots due to the size of the coolers).

I just got a P6X58D-E and am reading through the manual to mount it when I realize that if I utilize the first PCI-E slot and the third PCI-E slot, it will restrict the speed to 16x (for the first slot) and 8x (for the third PCI-E slot).

My question:
Is there anyway to set the first and the third slot to both run at 16x? I have no use for the second slot since the first 480 will cover it. I am not able to boot up my rig for now since am still awaiting the 480s which will arrive next week.

Can anyone advise on this? Am quite disappointed to find out about this limitation. Thanks so much in advance.

There is no way to make the third slot run any higher than 8x.

That being said, it will not make any real noticeable performance hit.

Hardocp did a test specifically on running at different PCI-e speeds..
You can always bump the PCI-e speed up 5-10Mhz to make up for the third slot running at 8x. That really should be all you need to get the slight loss back.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...16x16_vs_x4x4/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nam3le5s* 
Hi Guys,

Am getting two Galaxy GTX480 Super Overclock with Accelero Extreme Coolers (which take up 3 slots due to the size of the coolers).

I just got a P6X58D-E and am reading through the manual to mount it when I realize that if I utilize the first PCI-E slot and the third PCI-E slot, it will restrict the speed to 16x (for the first slot) and 8x (for the third PCI-E slot).

My question:
Is there anyway to set the first and the third slot to both run at 16x? I have no use for the second slot since the first 480 will cover it. I am not able to boot up my rig for now since am still awaiting the 480s which will arrive next week.

Can anyone advise on this? Am quite disappointed to find out about this limitation. Thanks so much in advance.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclone3d* 
There is no way to make the third slot run any higher than 8x.

That being said, it will not make any real noticeable performance hit.

Hardocp did a test specifically on running at different PCI-e speeds..
You can always bump the PCI-e speed up 5-10Mhz to make up for the third slot running at 8x. That really should be all you need to get the slight loss back.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...16x16_vs_x4x4/

+1 I agree with cyclone3d. The most I have seen in test reviews was a 4% performance hit using an 8x slot. Your bigger problem will be if you have a case with enough room to mount that card in the bottom. Between the i/o bracket space and the having enough space between the 3 slot cooler and the PSU. Sounds like it will be a killer system if you can make it work. I hope it works out for you. Welcome to OCN !!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Now can you see a performance increase of your card in the first slot by bumping the PCI-E Frequency up? If so what is good to bump up to and what it considered too much?


----------



## nam3le5s

Thanks for the reply. I've finally used the search function (sorry for being a noob and also panicking due to the disappointment reading the manual) and found more information. I hope the performance hit won't affect too much.

I have not assembled my system yet. The cards are only coming in next week. I'm using (actually in the midst of modding heheh..) a HAF X. The Galaxy 480 SOC cards are the reason I chose this casing. Should fit nicely with abit of extra space - I hope.

Will try to run the system and update you guys. Thanks for the replies again. Cheers


----------



## xodsxboi215x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azianai* 
Here's what I got here, hope it helps with my Ven-X and 120X25 Fans (2 sflex at the time these pics was taken)
























and yeah i use XMS3 memory, which is pretty low profile.
you may have an issue with the T1's with those fins if you use the A1 slot.

I went wit the MUX-120 Black instead of the Venomous-X. I got the MUX because it doesn't block the 1st ram slot incase in the future I decide to get another 6 gigs of ram. I will update with pictures and the clearance of the heatsink


----------



## WhiteDog

I did 3 runs of Crysis Warfare benchmarks running my two 5870V2's @ x16 on a D-E board. Then I did 3 runs, with x16 for the top one (obvious) and x8 for the bottom slot. The average fps was 0,5 higher running x16/x16. That could easily just be something else, so I wouldn't count on any loss at all (which also most test point towards).

But without the spacing, which is required to run dual x16 on the board, the top card is getting pretty hot 12-15c higher than the one below. With the spacing they run excatly the same temperture under load, of course. So moving the bottom card to x8 was pretty much a win-win situation


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's great news man... Also those cards look great man.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhiteDog* 
I did 3 runs of Crysis Warfare benchmarks running my two 5870V2's @ x16 on a D-E board. Then I did 3 runs, with x16 for the top one (obvious) and x8 for the bottom slot. The average fps was 0,5 higher running x16/x16. That could easily just be something else, so I wouldn't count on any loss at all (which also most test point towards).

But without the spacing, which is required to run dual x16 on the board, the top card is getting pretty hot 12-15c higher than the one below. With the spacing they run excatly the same temperture under load, of course. So moving the bottom card to x8 was pretty much a win-win situation


----------



## kzinti1

Here's the link I posted earlier about using vid-cards in different speed slots.
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...x16_vs_x16x8/1
HardOCP did a very thorough investigation into the peformance hit you'll take if you use an x16 slot with an x8 slot. In fact, there's such a small difference in framerates that you'll need a program to tell the difference because your eyes really won't be able to differentiate the miniscule slowdown.
If you can clearly see the difference then you need to join the N.E.A.R. Project. Your freakishly sensitive eyes could save the Earth from Near Earth Asteroids!
http://edmall.gsfc.nasa.gov/inv99Pro...k/ed-near.html


----------



## darith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhiteDog* 
I did 3 runs of Crysis Warfare benchmarks running my two 5870V2's @ x16 on a D-E board..But without the spacing, which is required to run dual x16 on the board, the top card is getting pretty hot 12-15c higher than the one below. With the spacing they run excatly the same temperture under load, of course. So moving the bottom card to x8 was pretty much a win-win situation




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *kzinti1* 
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...x16_vs_x16x8/1
HardOCP did a very thorough investigation into the peformance hit you'll take if you use an x16 slot with an x8 slot...

Good read and great to know that we can utilize the 8x pci express slot! I always needed that one PCI slot free for the Wifi-N card! =) I always had the temp problem with my previous 5770 crossfire setup too. That 460 sli vs the 5870 crossfire comparison was also very interesting.


----------



## idro

Hi all from Spain!

I bought a new computer and want to do Overclok (air cooling)

My Team:

i7 920 (defaul)
Asus Premium P6X58D
G. Skill [Ripjaws] DDR3-1600 3x2gb CL 8-8-8-24-2N (6GB tri-channel)
Shappire 1GB HD 5870 Vapor-X
Noctua NH-U12P SE2
Box "Cooler Master HAF 920"

My intention is to make a moderate oc to 3.0 ghz or 3.4 ghz 3.2 ghz ... I do not want an OC too, I want a PC "cool" not hot.

I've seen a user guide "xmisery" @ i7 920 3.61 GHz, but not if it will be too high or not.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...thread-18.html

You can help me?

Thanks!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

idro -- Welcome to OCN

At 3.6 you will still be running "cool" . Maybe even cooler than you do at stock as you will most likely be able to get it stable at less than the stock voltage. Things don't start to really heat up until after 3.8GHz for most i7's.

Before you start I suggest you do some reading on overclocking the i7's in general so that you have a little idea what is going on before you start. Also spend some time snooping around BIOS so that you get a good feel for what all is there and how it works.

This thread is great for info regarding overclocking on this motherboard. I'd suggest you spend some time reading threw the many posts. Some good general info concerning overclocking th i7's can also be found here :

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gulftown/

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overc...beginners.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...920-930-a.html


----------



## idro

Ok!

One question, for overclok, decrease the frequency gradually? or I can put the configuration directory of 3.6 ghz?

It's good for the computer, or rather gradually build up again?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8441491

Thank's!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *idro*


Ok!

One question, for overclok, decrease the frequency gradually? or I can put the configuration directory of 3.6 ghz?

It's good for the computer, or rather gradually build up again?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8441491

Thank's!


That is really up to you. With xmisery's settings you would be fine jumping to 3.6 as long as you understand that they will likely have to be fine tuned for your individual hardware.

Gradually going up would be better for you to learn overclocking and the limitations of your hardware.


----------



## idro

Ok, but I'm no expert and do not know if I can do it ... I need more guides or aids to know how much and how to raise the i7.

No more guides in the forum to teach and work up the i7, little by little?

Thanks


----------



## ~sizzzle~

The guides I linked earlier are pretty good. There are tons of guides on OCN but you will have to use the search function to find them.

Also look here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ed-guides.html

This might be helpful also. http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...e-core-i7.html

You may find it useful to start out overclocking with xmisery's 3.6 template. It will allow you to get in there and get your feet wet. You will primarily only have to worry about adjusting CPU Voltage an QPI/Dram Core Voltage. 3.6 is a pretty easy overclock so it will be less frustrating to start out on and his exact settings might just work for you. You won't know until you test them out though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I found somthing on my i7 if i raise my cpu plll it takes more vcore to be stable then if i leave it at the auto or 1.8 value.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I found somthing on my i7 if i raise my cpu plll it takes more vcore to be stable then if i leave it at the auto or 1.8 value.

Really. I've heard of people having better luck undervolting it. I've seen where some boards you can drop it way down to 1.6 range. Wish ours gave us the option to at least try it out. On mine I've had luck slightly raising it to 1.84v when going after 4.2 and a questionable difference at 4.0. Doesn't seem to make much difference at all to me at 3.8. I'll have to try it out on my P55. Different creature though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well our -e boards either auto or 1.8 wont go any lower i know i had it at 1.88 and it took 1.26 vcore for 4ghz and 1.32 for 4.2 but with it at 1.80 i only need 1.24 for 4ghz and 1.304 for 4.2.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *idro* 
Ok, but I'm no expert and do not know if I can do it ... I need more guides or aids to know how much and how to raise the i7.

No more guides in the forum to teach and work up the i7, little by little?

Thanks


well there is a template on the 1st page. that gives you a general idea so you can work around bit by bit from there.


----------



## xodsxboi215x

I finally installed my new cooler. If anybody is going to be getting this cooler you need your original backplate (cpu socket). I couldn't find my original backplate so I just used 4 screws to hold the cpu socket together. It does include a backplate but its for 1156.










Here is a pic installed (The 1st ram slot isn't blocked)









Here is a comparsion of the Mugen Scythe Mugen and the Thermalright MUX-120 Black

*Mugen Scythe Rev. B cooler* (3.8 ghz)









*Thermalright MUX-120 Black* (4.0 ghz)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Nice, so the temps for the Thermalright is an additional 200 MHz higher and still several degree's cooler. That's nice. I have the V10 and I am actually happy with how well it cools (but not for the price tag). Of course I am a OCN member so enough is never enough for me. I am always on the lookout for the best cooling solution possible (within my price range that is). So what is the best Air cooler on the market right now and what's the best closed system water cooling solution (like the H50/H70)?

Off subject but more on subject of this thread, I received my replacement motherboard from my 4th RMA (I think it was my fourth lol I lost track) and they sent me a brand new board in the retail box with all of the accessories =D so now I have 2 sets of all of the accessories. Oh and the motherboard works well (knock on wood). I am even able to get stable at a lower Voltage than I could on my last 4 lol. So let's see how well it does in a month since that is how long it took my original board to crap out on me.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

^^ Glad they finally sent you a new one. Hopefully this one works out for you.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's all that I ever wanted from them in the first place. I shouldn't have had to go through 4 RMA's just to get a working version of a motherboard that I originally bought. How is what they did to me any different that someone putting a brick in a motherboard box, shrink wrapping it, and then selling it to me as a working brand new motherboard? There has to be some sort of law against it. Oh well, all is well that ends well i guess. It just sucks that the morning of the day that my "Working" motherboard arrives, my eVGA GTX 480 SC fries on me. I went to bed last night and my card was 60c max temp on max load and I wake up this morning and my GPU is at 107c and my PCB is at 117c... Talk about a *** situation. The TIM (IC Diamond) that I applied less than a month ago was so baked on that it was like the TIM from a 6+ Year old computer that had not had the TIM changed ever... Sorry for the ranting, It's just a bit frustrating. Is it too much to ask to get a fully functional badass computer lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
^^ Glad they finally sent you a new one. Hopefully this one works out for you.


----------



## xodsxboi215x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Nice, so the temps for the Thermalright is an additional 200 MHz higher and still several degree's cooler. That's nice. I have the V10 and I am actually happy with how well it cools (but not for the price tag). Of course I am a OCN member so enough is never enough for me. I am always on the lookout for the best cooling solution possible (within my price range that is). So what is the best Air cooler on the market right now and what's the best closed system water cooling solution (like the H50/H70)?

Off subject but more on subject of this thread, I received my replacement motherboard from my 4th RMA (I think it was my fourth lol I lost track) and they sent me a brand new board in the retail box with all of the accessories =D so now I have 2 sets of all of the accessories. Oh and the motherboard works well (knock on wood). I am even able to get stable at a lower Voltage than I could on my last 4 lol. So let's see how well it does in a month since that is how long it took my original board to crap out on me.

I'm happy with a cooler. I was looking for something that wouldn't block the 1st ram slot if I ever do decide to get another 6gigs of ram. I was debating the MUX or the Cogage True Spirit but I wanted the black nickle heatsink.

I'm glad you got a new motherboard. Honestly from a reputable company like Asus they should be giving you a brand new board in the first place. Satisfying their customers should be their priority. People will always mention the bad service and some will mention the good service.


----------



## bingham67

Could someone help please my pc been working fine but just recently im getting problems with posting i have E version of this board.

When i switch off from mains of night come to switch on in morning the power comes on as i can see lights but no bios beep if i press power off on case and on it then works fine. ?

Its gradually got worse first of all it was posting fine some days but not others now its been doing same thing for 3 days anyone got any ideas. ?


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bingham67* 
Could someone help please my pc been working fine but just recently im getting problems with posting i have E version of this board.

When i switch off from mains of night come to switch on in morning the power comes on as i can see lights but no bios beep if i press power off on case and on it then works fine. ?

Its gradually got worse first of all it was posting fine some days but not others now its been doing same thing for 3 days anyone got any ideas. ?

Try reseating the RAM. If that doesn't work, reseat all your add-on cards.

You will also want to try reseating your power supply connections.

It could also be that the power supply is going bad or a stick of RAM is going bad.


----------



## idro

Someone I could spend an i7 setup for 920 for the P6X58D Premium , lower than 3.6 GHz has?

In the memory go to your native speed ... 1600MHz.

It is possible that for qe go to 1600MHz memory, the BCLK have to go to 160 or 200?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well its not usualy the blk thats the problem getting it over 1600 its the unlink mine wont run over 1800.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
That's all that I ever wanted from them in the first place. I shouldn't have had to go through 4 RMA's just to get a working version of a motherboard that I originally bought. How is what they did to me any different that someone putting a brick in a motherboard box, shrink wrapping it, and then selling it to me as a working brand new motherboard? There has to be some sort of law against it. Oh well, all is well that ends well i guess. It just sucks that the morning of the day that my "Working" motherboard arrives, my eVGA GTX 480 SC fries on me. I went to bed last night and my card was 60c max temp on max load and I wake up this morning and my GPU is at 107c and my PCB is at 117c... Talk about a *** situation. The TIM (IC Diamond) that I applied less than a month ago was so baked on that it was like the TIM from a 6+ Year old computer that had not had the TIM changed ever... Sorry for the ranting, It's just a bit frustrating. Is it too much to ask to get a fully functional badass computer lol.

Glad you got a working board sucks now your video card is dead iv had bad luck this month to i built my nice new i7 system then i had 1 of 3 hardrives in raid die i said ok i had a backup image of os i redid it with 2 then i had one of the 2 die so now im on 1 hardrive lol i miss my raid alreadly.


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bingham67* 
Could someone help please my pc been working fine but just recently im getting problems with posting i have E version of this board.

When i switch off from mains of night come to switch on in morning the power comes on as i can see lights but no bios beep if i press power off on case and on it then works fine. ?

Its gradually got worse first of all it was posting fine some days but not others now its been doing same thing for 3 days anyone got any ideas. ?

If you've overclocked your RAM, it might be an issue of it not getting enough voltage. I know I was having with cold boots for a while. I upped my voltage from 1.64v to 1.65v and haven't had the problem again yet (knock on wood). Good luck.


----------



## koooowweeee

just got my asus P6X58D-E just waiting on a few other parts to come and then ill be sorted.

does anyone have some quick tips about the P6X58D-E before i get going. going to try for at least 4ghz with an 920 D0


----------



## Bal3Wolf

4ghz should be pretty easy only thing i have to do is up the fsb to 191 put muti to 21 then raise my vcore to 1.24 and the qpi volts to 1.23 then i need to put my ioh volts to 1.18 or im not stable.


----------



## nam3le5s

Hullo..

I just got my two Galaxy GTX480 SOC cards - comes with huge coolers..

My question is.. I cannot put in the SLI connectors due to the cooler (of the first card).

If I break (remove the two connectors in the middle of the 3way SLI connector, would the 3way SLI connector still work? (my 2 cards would be occupying PCI-e 2.0 slot 1(blue) and 3(gray))

I went ahead and took em out anyways.. =(
But I am still building my rig so don't know if it works or not. Is this going to work or am I in serious trouble? =(


















Also, do we really need the SLI connector to run SLI?

p/s: This is my first time running SLI so am a noob. Appreciate your help


----------



## Bal3Wolf

You could order a flexable sli connector off ebay or someplace online i would think it would be cheap like 10-20 bucks at most.
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Fle....c0.m270.l1313

Also does anyone know where the motherboard sensor is located and or is their a way to check the temp of the northbridge ?


----------



## nam3le5s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
You could order a flexable sli connector off ebay or someplace online i would think it would be cheap like 10-20 bucks at most.
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Fle....c0.m270.l1313

Thanks for the tip.. Will KIV.. But still hoping my connector would work.. Anyone with similar experience?

I'm still doing cable management so can't fire up my system yet.. =(


----------



## ilglavmvm

I'm afraid not, I don't know about yours but mine, it can't even run at 8x if I use third slot without using second slot for unknown reasons. I believe its better to use stock coolers for sli unless you have some special board. I know this makes no sense but I believe its super bad idea to use third slot without second slot in use.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilglavmvm* 
I'm afraid not, I don't know about yours but mine, it can't even run at 8x if I use third slot without using second slot for unknown reasons. I believe its better to use stock coolers for sli unless you have some special board. I know this makes no sense but I believe its super bad idea to use third slot without second slot in use.

Did you change the speed of it in bios you have the option to change it from 1,8x i thk depending if you have a card in the 2nd slot.


----------



## kzinti1

Here's a new, long Sli connector from Arctic Cooling.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/flslicafornv.html
It must have been made for the 1st and 3rd PCI-E slots on our mobo's.
12 CM or almost 4 3/4 inches.


----------



## Sabreknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Here's a new, long Sli connector from Arctic Cooling.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/flslicafornv.html
It must have been made for the 1st and 3rd PCI-E slots on our mobo's.


Out of Stock


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Here's a new, long Sli connector from Arctic Cooling.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/flslicafornv.html
It must have been made for the 1st and 3rd PCI-E slots on our mobo's.
12 CM or almost 4 3/4 inches.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sabreknight*


Out of Stock










Nice find, they probably have trouble keeping those babies in stock.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

For those of you trying to run high memory you might wanna look at running the ioh at 1.20 and qpi at 1.35-1.37 that seems to made my pc stable now 4ghz with 1908mhz ram speed.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Would you mind either Posting a template of your BIOS settings here or PM'ing me one please? I have DDR3 2000 ram but have yet been able to get it stable without having it have WAY TOO MUCH VOLTAGE (like 1.475v) and that is in the realm of frying ram. I think I have one of the worst i7-930's put out since it takes over 1.3v to get stable at 4.0 GHz when I have heard of others having a stable 4.0 GHz at less than 1.25v.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well if your running 6 chips of ram thats gonna make it very hard to get 2000mhz but heres my settings.


----------



## lawrencendlw

No I pulled out 6 of my 12 GB's of ram and will be selling the 6 GB's that I pulled out







(It's Corsair XMS3 DDR3 2000 @ 9-9-9-24 Corsair model # CMX6GX3M3A2000C9). I might also add that I have been having a hell of a time to get my i7-930 overclocked to 4.0 with anything less that 1.3+V. That's why I was asking for a template of your BIOS settings so that I might try to set mine to the same and see if I can get it stable.

Edit: That's crazy that you have yours to 7-9-7-24-1T timings at 1909.2 MHz speed.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

That turbo screen shot should be exacty same as my bios.


----------



## lawrencendlw

No it's not, I mean all of the other settings too so that I might check mine to make sure that I don't accidentally have something put in there wrong. Not just the voltages.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

191 fsb x 21 muti unicore is lowset i can use like 3800 somthing qpi is right above slow mode. I have all voltages set as they show in turbo and i set the spread spectrue stuff to disabled but left the rest on auto in that area. And my ram cr is set to 3 thats only way it posts clocked this high. Could be you just got a crappy cpu mine can run 4200 on 1.30 but really falls off over 4200 and needs alot of vcore to run higher clocks.

Does anyone know if the sensors that speed fan find as system and aux are the nb and sb ? or just spots on the board.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok so what is the purpose of running the QPI at one setting above slow mode? Doesn't that effect the speed of your computer by doing that? Could I be having to do a higher voltage because I have it set to Auto?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well 1 notch above slow mode means less pushing on the qpi of the cpu and might need less vcore/qpi. Auto probly has you set to the right one but im not sure load cpuz and look at the mhz your qpi is running at mine is at 3436 with my cpu clocked at 4ghz.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's at 3436.2 MHz so it's the same. But that's at full load while folding so I don't know if that effects it or not at all.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

the qpi wont change under idle or load only muti does which changes the cpu mhz if you have c1e and speed step turned on.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have those disabled since I am not running offset voltages.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

So does anyone know if this has temp sensors for the nb and sb and what are the sensors that speedfan picks up named system and aux mine reads 30-33c on system and 27-29c on aux ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well 1 notch above slow mode means less pushing on the qpi of the cpu and might need less vcore/qpi. Auto probly has you set to the right one but im not sure load cpuz and look at the mhz your qpi is running at mine is at 3436 with my cpu clocked at 4ghz.


im confused is the "qpi link" speed in cpu-z the same as uclk frequency inside the bios? if so it's a little off. my ram are at 1830 mhz and in bios i have the uncore on 3660 mhz. so that should mean 3660 mhz but in cpu-z it's 3291 mhz.

unless they somehow calculate the qpi link data rate from the mt/s value (mine's at 6605mt/s) system into mhz?

anyone know?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

no click on the memory tab on cpuz that shows your uclk heres a screen shot of mine.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


no click on the memory tab on cpuz that shows your uclk.


thank you.


----------



## lawrencendlw

The QPI link is on the CPU tab 3 spots under Core speed.


----------



## nam3le5s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nam3le5s*


Hullo..

I just got my two Galaxy GTX480 SOC cards - comes with huge coolers..

My question is.. I cannot put in the SLI connectors due to the cooler (of the first card).

If I break (remove the two connectors in the middle of the 3way SLI connector, would the 3way SLI connector still work? (my 2 cards would be occupying PCI-e 2.0 slot 1(blue) and 3(gray))

I went ahead and took em out anyways.. =(
But I am still building my rig so don't know if it works or not. Is this going to work or am I in serious trouble? =(


















Also, do we really need the SLI connector to run SLI?

p/s: This is my first time running SLI so am a noob. Appreciate your help


Just wana confirm that after removing those middle connectors, it still works fine..









Thing is now my Kingston HyperX CL9 6GB are running at 1066 only.. Guess I will have to up them slowly but anyone using the same RAMs and what are your settings for to run them on this mobo around 2000?

Thanks


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol i just went little crazy and modded my asus bios to include the latest ich10r bios i could find and it posted and works fine seems to boot faster now to. I have the bios i modded still if any wanna tray it at your own risk i flashed it and everything is working tho. Also if anyone knows where to find a newer v9.6.0.1014 option rom would be cool.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...age=4&count=32


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol i just went little crazy and modded my asus bios to include the latest ich10r bios i could find and it posted and works fine seems to boot faster now to. I have the bios i modded still if any wanna tray it at your own risk i flashed it and everything is working tho. Also if anyone knows where to find a newer v9.6.0.1014 option rom would be cool.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...age=4&count=32


you can update the usb3 controller by using the firmware on this page:
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/nec.htm
and here:
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/marvell.htm

not sure about the j-micron havent tried those.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I updated the sata 6 controler already the usb3.0 says i have lastest firmware already.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I updated the sata 6 controler already the usb3.0 says i have lastest firmware already.


i tried updating my sata controller. it gave my the entire flash procedure and after reboot my firmware version were still the same as before


----------



## sugiik

anyway how to change that qpilink that showed on cpu-z...

is it on dis board bios like : 6.4gb /s ? (qpi link data rate ?)

is it effecting on gaming stuttering ?

i got my oc stutter sometimes, while gaming and watching mkv HD movies~...

or is it my mem ? >.<(if mem, looks like i have to slow down to 1500++ >.<)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


i tried updating my sata controller. it gave my the entire flash procedure and after reboot my firmware version were still the same as before

















Are you talkin about the marvel or intel casue you gota mod a bios to update the intel one the marvel one has a update program tho.


----------



## rodercot

Hey All,

You can add me to the list of happy owners of the -E model. running 0303 bios currently. The only thing I am not happy about is the hardware monitor. When I first installed the board the cpu temps were stable within a 1 or 2C now I can watch it jump between 7-10c in the bios.

I am running a 950 @ 4200 currently with 6gb patriot 16000 2000. I am still running prime (BLEND) I have cpu voltage LOW at 1.21 in cpu id. but I am bumping the qpi/dram volts to compensate which I think are 1.21875 currently and ram at 1.64. I will post setting once I get it all happy. It is sensitive to a bunp up or down on the cpu voltage but will still get through the first run of 8 workers before a bsod.

In my sig I have a sniper but dumped that and got a 800D and swapped out my h50 for the h70 which is running at 1600rpm intake, which in the 800d made a 4 degree difference with the corsair fans. I also have 3 enermax fans 120mm attached to the top plane exhausting air out. temps are 37-39 idle and 68-70 full load prime95 (blend) after 30 min.

more to come.

Dave


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugiik*


anyway how to change that qpilink that showed on cpu-z...

is it on dis board bios like : 6.4gb /s ? (qpi link data rate ?)

is it effecting on gaming stuttering ?

i got my oc stutter sometimes, while gaming and watching mkv HD movies~...

or is it my mem ? >.<(if mem, looks like i have to slow down to 1500++ >.<)


You should be fine aslong as your qpi is not set to slow mode, slow mode will slow any 3d apps ot a crawl almost. I think slow mode shows up as like 2400mhz or somthing in cpuz.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


You should be fine aslong as your qpi is not set to slow mode, slow mode will slow any 3d apps ot a crawl almost. I think slow mode shows up as like 2400mhz or somthing in cpuz.


2400mhz qpi link on cpuz ?
to set it on bios qpi link data rate section rite ? wich display as 6.4 mt/s etc... ?

mine current @3003.7mhz @current oc

i'll try out further more...but for now beside the stuttering...hopefully it's not my vga >.< lols...

i got flawlessly, copying my mkv hdmovies 4TB around~, and playing bfbc2 and sc2 flawless too~


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Are you talkin about the marvel or intel casue you gota mod a bios to update the intel one the marvel one has a update program tho.


marvel m8


----------



## -Sweeper_

does the P6X58D Premium supports SATA3 raid0 with two crucial c300 SSDs?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Sweeper_*


does the P6X58D Premium supports SATA3 raid0 with two crucial c300 SSDs?


The Premium does not. The P6X58D-E does. One of the few differences between them.


----------



## mydecember1985

First of all, this is my first post, so take it easy, please.

This is the first build i have done in like 6-7 years, and before that, it was a 386/33 when I was like 14.

CoreI7-920
1GBX6 cheapo RAM off a Dell XPS board
2 X GTX460 1GB

I am having issues with the RAID controller. I've never used RAID before. I'm not using the 6GB/sec Marvell, only the regular 3GB/s.

Hard drives are as follows:
A-Data 64GB SSD
2X 750GB WD Caviar Black
640GB WD Scorpio
500GB WD Scorpio

Is there a way I can boot from the SSD, RAID 0 the 750GB's, and leave the Scorpios as independent or IDE?

And also, please point a MAJOR noob in the direction of a good OC How-to thread for the 920's please.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

RAID is pretty easy you just need to go in bios and the first screen if i recall right theirs a option called storage to change it to raid then save and reboot you will see a new screen you hit ctrl i and you create raid.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mydecember1985*


This is the first build i have done in like 6-7 years, and before that, it was a 386/33 ..










You don't hear that everyday. " My last build was a 386"







Made me laugh but in a cool sort of way.







I remember going from a 386 to a 486 and thinking it was a big difference. I bet you about had a heart attack when you fired up that 920.









Quote:



...And also, please point a MAJOR noob in the direction of a good OC How-to thread for the 920's please.


Try these:

http://www.overclock.net/8378283-post2.html

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gulftown/

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overc...beginners.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...920-930-a.html

http://www.evga.com/forumsarchive/tm...09&mpage=1&key


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 







You don't hear that everyday. " My last build was a 386"







Made me laugh but in a cool sort of way.







I remember going from a 386 to a 486 and thinking it was a big difference. I bet you about had a heart attack when you fired up that 920.









Try these:

http://www.overclock.net/8378283-post2.html

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gulftown/

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overc...beginners.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...920-930-a.html

http://www.evga.com/forumsarchive/tm...09&mpage=1&key


Thanks for the links.

I did upgrade that 386 to a 486/80 and was like







. I've had 4-5 different computers since, but they've all been OEM store-bought with maybe an upgraded video card or second hard drive. I've never done raid, SLI, or much overclocking, cus 99% of OEM boards wont let you. So this is all new to me!









About the RAID though, in the user manual it says "due to chipset limitation, when set any SATA ports to RAID, ALL SATA ports run in RAID together."
I did the whole 'ctrl+i' thing after I changed bios to raid in 'storage configuration', set the 2 750's as a Raid 0, 128k stripe, 1,378GB array. When I left that screen to go back to the main raid screen, it shows the SSD as a 'non-RAID disk', and the other 2 drives as "member 0 group" or something.

and temp-wise, I'm just typing and idling at 33C, is that good? Says I'm only running 1606MHz @12X multiplier. and by the way, on the overclocking ting, it's a C0/C1.


----------



## Justix

Hello all, I just set up a system using this board and wanted to verify the settings I should use in BIOS and what drivers I should use to set up the SSD correctly?

I have tried doing it on my own only to get Windows installed and have it freeze on startup after a few hours, A second issue that I am encountering is that the drive is not always detected by the BIOS and Windows, I'm hoping its just me and not the hardware. . Also, I see that this mobo has issues running 12g of RAM @ 1600, which is exactly what I have, could this be causing my issue? The mobo seems to detect all 12g.

Here is my build:

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W Power Supply

G.SKILL Phoenix Pro Series FM-25S2S-60GBP2 2.5" 60GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive

CORSAIR XMS3 12GB (6 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory

ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor BX80601950

ASUS EAH5850 DIRECTCU/2DIS/1GD5 Radeon HD 5850

COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Windows 7 x64


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mydecember1985* 
Thanks for the links.

I did upgrade that 386 to a 486/80 and was like







. I've had 4-5 different computers since, but they've all been OEM store-bought with maybe an upgraded video card or second hard drive. I've never done raid, SLI, or much overclocking, cus 99% of OEM boards wont let you. So this is all new to me!









About the RAID though, in the user manual it says "due to chipset limitation, when set any SATA ports to RAID, ALL SATA ports run in RAID together."
I did the whole 'ctrl+i' thing after I changed bios to raid in 'storage configuration', set the 2 750's as a Raid 0, 128k stripe, 1,378GB array. When I left that screen to go back to the main raid screen, it shows the SSD as a 'non-RAID disk', and the other 2 drives as "member 0 group" or something.

and temp-wise, I'm just typing and idling at 33C, is that good? Says I'm only running 1606MHz @12X multiplier. and by the way, on the overclocking ting, it's a C0/C1.









Idle temp looks good. Assuming you are getting the MHz off of Realtemp or something like. That is normal for the multiplier to drop when idle with stock settings. This is speedstep at work.

I'm not stock but still do it, just so you can see what I mean. Idle & at Load.

















I'll have to leave the RAID stuff to someone else. Raid and I don't care for each other. LOL


----------



## armada10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justix* 
Hello all, I just set up a system using this board and wanted to verify the settings I should use in BIOS and what drivers I should use to set up the SSD correctly?

I have tried doing it on my own only to get Windows installed and have it freeze on startup after a few hours, A second issue that I am encountering is that the drive is not always detected by the BIOS and Windows, I'm hoping its just me and not the hardware. . Also, I see that this mobo has issues running 12g of RAM @ 1600, which is exactly what I have, could this be causing my issue? The mobo seems to detect all 12g.

Here is my build:

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W Power Supply

G.SKILL Phoenix Pro Series FM-25S2S-60GBP2 2.5" 60GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive

CORSAIR XMS3 12GB (6 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory

ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor BX80601950

ASUS EAH5850 DIRECTCU/2DIS/1GD5 Radeon HD 5850

COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Windows 7 x64

update the bios and setup storage configuration as ahci, as for the ram you can try changing the timings to the specs of your specific ram.


----------



## S_V(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mydecember1985*


Thanks for the links.

About the RAID though, in the user manual it says "due to chipset limitation, when set any SATA ports to RAID, ALL SATA ports run in RAID together."
I did the whole 'ctrl+i' thing after I changed bios to raid in 'storage configuration', set the 2 750's as a Raid 0, 128k stripe, 1,378GB array. When I left that screen to go back to the main raid screen, it shows the SSD as a 'non-RAID disk', and the other 2 drives as "member 0 group" or something.

and temp-wise, I'm just typing and idling at 33C, is that good? Says I'm only running 1606MHz @12X multiplier. and by the way, on the overclocking ting, it's a C0/C1.










Regarding Raid , That's absolute normal. since you added only two HDD, the SSD left in non-raid mode. It works without any prob with Raid Volume 0...

Temps are very good at idle.. What's the load temp?


----------



## xrrkrrkx

I'll probably get flamed for writing this, but I am new to the OC world, read a lot, but still a little clueless as to where to start off safely.

If anyone is interested in helping, take a look at my system and tell me where I can go and what to expect....

thanks in advance


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xrrkrrkx* 
I'll probably get flamed for writing this, but I am new to the OC world, read a lot, but still a little clueless as to where to start off safely.

If anyone is interested in helping, take a look at my system and tell me where I can go and what to expect....

thanks in advance

Welcome to OCN! Don't know why you would get flamed for that post? Sure hope you don't.

Where to go and what to expect. Well where do you want to go ? Expect up to 3.8 to be a decent goal to start with. Expect 4.0 and over to take a little more work and frustration voltage and heat. Expect to start liking the sight of blue screens







On a more serious note looking at your system, I think a limiting factor for you could be the 1150 RPM fans on the heatsink.

Start off slow. I'd do a bit of reading threw this thread at least to get a good idea of what to expect out of the board. Read threw a few of the guides that have been linked in the past. Go into BIOS and take a good look around. Getting a good feel for the BIOS makes alot of difference. Make sure you know what to do when you get a BSOD, know how to clear cmos, reset default settings, what temp ranges you're looking for, what voltages are acceptable, what to do when windows prompts you with that black screen to make repairs after a bsod and all that jazz.

I'd suggest after doing a bunch of reading and you are pretty sure you got it figured out. Start off with xmisery's 3.6 template. http://www.overclock.net/8441491-post177.html That's a very nice low overclock. It will get you into changing the BIOS setting without a bunch of guesswork and doing a little adjusting for your own system without starting out blind.


----------



## lawrencendlw

+1 for good advice man


----------



## kzinti1

Here's another fine oc helper for the X-58 mobo's in general. From the ground, up.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108526

Extremely helpful!


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S_V™* 
Regarding Raid , That's absolute normal. since you added only two HDD, the SSD left in non-raid mode. It works without any prob with Raid Volume 0...

Temps are very good at idle.. What's the load temp?

I havent done full load tests yet, I did install Crysis and run the CPU benchmark, got an average 44FPS, temps only reach 42-43 degrees

About the raid thing, I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOST so let me cover what I did

NEW PSU went in today (850TX Corsair)
So now I have from top to bottom
64GB SSD
750GB WD Black
750GB WD Black again
640GB WD Blue
500GB WD Blue

I tried using the Asus auto-update program for the BIOS, but it couldn't find an update. Where do I look to find the current BIOS version? Cus I DL'ed the new one (303), but dont want to have to update it if I dont have to.

Anywho, I did the whole thing I said about changing storage configuration, to RAID, exit BIOS, press Ctlr+I, create RAID volume, exit, restart.

The windows logo begins to appear, freezes for a split second, then BSOD flashes, and hard reboots the computer. How do I slow the process down to read what the problem is?

EDIT!!!!:
I just thought of this! 1 drive was brand new, the other was formatted as a logical drive from my old setup. I now have formatted both to the same format and will try again tonight. I am Xferring music n stuff right now to other HDs and have to get ready for work.

I cant remember if I tried again after I formatted it with Windows disk manager, but I just formatted both with Acronis Image and will try later.

Could this have been a source of my problems?


----------



## Bandeezee

Not sure about your RAID issues, but here is the link where you can download the bios updates from the asus website for the P6X58D-E.

Just select the download tab, choose the operating system your using and expand the BIOS options so you can choose the lastest one. I don't think it's a popular option but I download the bios updates from the website, then use ASUSUpdate to update from file. I've never had any issues updating that way (knock on wood).


----------



## xrrkrrkx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Welcome to OCN! Don't know why you would get flamed for that post? Sure hope you don't.

Where to go and what to expect. Well where do you want to go ? Expect up to 3.8 to be a decent goal to start with. Expect 4.0 and over to take a little more work and frustration voltage and heat. Expect to start liking the sight of blue screens







On a more serious note looking at your system, I think a limiting factor for you could be the 1150 RPM fans on the heatsink.

Start off slow. I'd do a bit of reading threw this thread at least to get a good idea of what to expect out of the board. Read threw a few of the guides that have been linked in the past. Go into BIOS and take a good look around. Getting a good feel for the BIOS makes alot of difference. Make sure you know what to do when you get a BSOD, know how to clear cmos, reset default settings, what temp ranges you're looking for, what voltages are acceptable, what to do when windows prompts you with that black screen to make repairs after a bsod and all that jazz.

I'd suggest after doing a bunch of reading and you are pretty sure you got it figured out. Start off with xmisery's 3.6 template. http://www.overclock.net/8441491-post177.html That's a very nice low overclock. It will get you into changing the BIOS setting without a bunch of guesswork and doing a little adjusting for your own system without starting out blind.


wow i appreciate the kind responses from all who commented, i was really expecting the whole "














you should have read this and did that and that also, before you posted here!!!














" kind of response...

must be a pretty good community to be part of.

i will try to follow up on the threads that you suggested and figure out what i can.

to answer the question of where i want to go...

i just thought bringing it up to a stable speed without producing too much heat (although the 950 is already hot at stock)

i liked the 1150 fans as they are silent as can be, BUT i do have some Noctua 140's on the way. system doesnt run too hot as far as i can tell.

dumb question for someone:

could changing my sata config from IDE to AHCI mode have raised my cpu temp by 4 degrees??
its the only change i made and it is running a steady 4 degrees hotter than it was for the past 2 weeks...


----------



## lawrencendlw

No that couldn't have been the change that effected it. Has your ambient changed at all? Has anything else that you can think of changed at all? If anything it should be running cooler as your TIM has had time to "Cure". Maybe your fans are not running at their full potential. Have you gone into the BIOS and changed to have them set to Manual? You can have it just ramp up to 100% when the CPU reaches a certain temp (Which is set by you). Let me know if you need help with this. How did you go about's changing to AHCI? Did you do it in your Regedit and then go into the bios and change it and then reboot... and then after windows tells you too, reboot again? if not then you may have a problem with your AHCI.


----------



## xrrkrrkx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


No that couldn't have been the change that effected it. Has your ambient changed at all? Has anything else that you can think of changed at all? If anything it should be running cooler as your TIM has had time to "Cure". Maybe your fans are not running at their full potential. Have you gone into the BIOS and changed to have them set to Manual? You can have it just ramp up to 100% when the CPU reaches a certain temp (Which is set by you). Let me know if you need help with this. How did you go about's changing to AHCI? Did you do it in your Regedit and then go into the bios and change it and then reboot... and then after windows tells you too, reboot again? if not then you may have a problem with your AHCI.


ambient is the same--- 21 degrees (might fluctuate a degree or 2 here or there) its the pc keeping my room at temperature, i have turned off the radiator completely in here as there is no need for it. (maybe when its gets to the -20 days in good ol sweden, BUT then my system will run MUCH cooler







)

I have all the fans in the case running off of a 6 channel fan controller and there are at full all the time. the pump for the h70 is the only thing i dont control and that is running off the PWR fan header on the MoBo at a steady 1410-1430 rpm.

yup, did the regedit, then the bios change, a few restarts and whatnot, it seems to be running normally in AHCI now. (only reason i did this was to upgrade the firmware on the OCZ ssd i have, all seemed to go well. although i think its a bit out of control method for upgrading firmware...)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Your SSD will run faster on AHCI than IDE. Did you do a before and after speed test of it? I know a few disc benchmarking software that you can try but with SSD's you really don't want to bench them too much or you will wear out the SSD lol. Have you gone into the BIOS and made sure that the header that you have your Pump connected to is set to run at full all the time? If not then it wont be running to full capacity 100% of the time. I think that there is a setting that you can change in the bios for that. You might just have to set it to ignore if I'm not mistaken. Try using Qfan 3 also. its one of the programs bundles with the Asus motherboards.


----------



## xrrkrrkx

i noticed that the ssd is running faster now, wish i would have known about that prior to installing the OS, i would have set it all up then, but that seems ok anyway.

yeah i have monitoring on the pwr header and it is running full all of the time.

its very strange as it just happened... normally i am good at figuring out these type of things, but this one has me stumped. i mean its only 4 degrees, but then again its 4 degrees---


----------



## lawrencendlw

4 degree's is a lot. It can mean getting a 4.2 GHz oc or only a 4.0 GHz oc you know what I mean?


----------



## xrrkrrkx

gotcha,,,, i wouldnt have been worried if it had been that way from the beginning, but where the hell did this mystery 4 degrees come from???

can screwing down the h70's cooling head too tight affect it? i am known for overdoing everything...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Have you adjusted your "head" of the H70 at all? Moving it might have caused a Air bubble in the TIM and Air is an insulator rather than a thermal conductor so that would account for your increase in temps. If you have more TIM then try to take off the Block and remove the TIM and then reapply a little bit and then replace it. A lot of people also put too much TIM on when doing it. It can be just as bad and sometimes worst to put too much TIM on instead of too little. If you need some help let us know. There are a ton of different techniques and they differ for each brand and type of TIM.


----------



## xrrkrrkx

haven't adjusted it, per se --- i tightened the screws holding it down yesterday, as i figured after some prime95 stress testing it would heat that GLOB that they put from the factory up a bit and maybe it could use some tightening against the cpu. but it didnt "move" at all during this process.

i actually left the stock TIM on the head. it is 10-12 degrees cooler at idle and hella cooler at stress than it was with an air cooler... wasnt going to put new TIM on it unless i had to. i would like to see temps in the 20's, it would make me happy...

prior to this mystery 4 degrees, i thought that changing the TIM would bring it down to my target mark,(as it was only 2 degress to get rid of to bring it to 29) but now i doubt that TIM will bring it down 6 degrees.

if i do change it, can you recommend a TIM. i have been use AS-5 forever, but it feels a bit dated, was thinking MX-3 or MX/4.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Just got my new board and i7 950 a few days ago. I saw this thread and immediately followed xmisery's guide. I was able to get the 950 to 4.2GHZ with his 4.2 settings. Great job xmisery! Please add me to the list of owners. Thanks.


----------



## ski-bum

Just saw this download on ASUS site: "Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller". What is this and do I need it for usb 3, which I'm not using yet, but will.


----------



## cheesycake7

Hi guys! I'm an overclocker from Malaysia and just joined this forum. Followed xmisery's settings and Primed 12hours at 4Ghz stable. Highest temps were (61,56,56,54) after 12hours.

Going to try 4.5-4.6Ghz now.

Btw,just checking if my temps are ok for stock i7 930 I got around 28-32 degrees (water cooling).


----------



## lawrencendlw

Are you asking us an actual question or just trying to make us all







? lol

@xrrkrrkx AS 5 is still really good but also I would recommend IC Diamond. It's some great stuff. I saw drops in temps of about 7c on my CPU (Average drop) and about 11-16c on my GPU (Again average drop). I can get you a tube of it sent to you free of charge, Innovation Cooling will even pay for the shipping to you. Just PM me and I'll tell you how.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Hmm ic ic diamond really that good lol and how do you get it free. I usualy use as5 or some other type i forgt the name of it right now to stressed out over paypal crap.


----------



## cheesycake7

Of course I'm seriously asking question =.=". Now doing 4.2Ghz at 60-65 after 1hour of stress test, going to leave it overnight and I expect max temp to be around 61-66 tomorrow.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Those are good temps cheesy your even ok up to 85 running stress tests you wont see temps that hot in most software other then stress test.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Those are great temps. I want your CPU man. well I want your WC Loop too lol but I need to save for all of that. Maybe If I'm really really good, then Santa Claus will bring it to me for Christmas.... Maybe If I'm really really good my wife will buy me a 980X for Christmas... I better start doing the dishes and cleaning the house top to bottom now huh???

Oh and as for the IC Diamond sample (It's usually a full tube of their 24 carat which is the biggest one they make) all you need to do is PM me with your First and Last name, Shipping Address, and a email address and I will pass it on to Innovation Cooling and they will ship you a tube of the 24 Carat free of charge and they even pay for the shipping. No strings attached at all.


----------



## cheesycake7

Nice!Glad to know that. I just did my watercooling setup after a lot of reading and research but it's my first time. Happy to know temps are good.

I'm going to Prime overnight and see what it happens. I somehow felt my processor didnt require as much so I followed the settings for 4.2Ghz but I bumped the cpu voltage down by one step. Hopefully all will be fine.









Hopefully no bsod tomorrow









Btw, my temps just got higher about 3-4 degrees


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I want his water setup lol i like my cpu im happy with 4ghz on 1.23.


----------



## cheesycake7

67-72 degrees now. Maybe because heater is on







I'm getting dissapointed! Still stable at 4.2Ghz though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

still good temps and the amb will raise temps even with water you could cover heat vent maybe and open the window a little.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If your heat vent is blowing directly on your computer and you can't move your computer then you can go to a hardware store and they have these little plastic covers that go over the vent and redirect the air a different direction so that your room still will heat up but you wont have really hot air blowing directly on your computer.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol his i7 probly will heat his room alone heck i got my window open while its like 30-40f out and my room is still warm.


----------



## cheesycake7

I might get those "plastic covers" as my computer is actually pretty near the window. "Evil Grin" and the air outside is so much colder.

Well there was some air coming from gap between fans and radiator and I just sealed the gaps using tape. Now highest temp is around 70. (only core 1) Other 3 cores stay sub 70 easily. Only core 1 tend to fluctuate between 70,69,68, all other 3 cores at 65-66.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Are you talking about on you radiator? Like there was a actual little space in between your fan and your radiator? I don't think that it should be like that. Your fans won't screw down more without puncturing your radiator? If there is a gap that large then you might benefit from putting a fan silencer in between your fan and your radiator, not so much for the silencer aspect but more as a seal.


----------



## cheesycake7

It's not spacing actually. I don't know how to put it, my fans are tightly on the radiator but the 2 "lengths" (where you screw in fans) are about 1mm taller than the 2 "widths" on the radiator, so even if there is no gap on the lengths, when the fans are tightly on the "lengths", there will be about 1mm space in both "widths". Both ends of the radiator I mean. And Im using Scythe Kaze fans with 110cfm, so naturally air comes out even at smallest gaps.

Hope that explains hahah. Im actually surprised after 9 hours of stressing,when I woke up, temperatures are around 63,60,60,58 on 4 cores. Prime is still running. This is a big difference compared to when I just started it for an hour or two yesterday night.


----------



## cheesycake7

By the way there's not 4.52Ghz with HT specs. So I will need to use the 4.52 without HT and try to bump up CPU and QPI voltage? Not sure how much to start with..


----------



## S_V(TM)

Hello,

please help me,, My system Detects only 4088MB ram of 6GB from Cold Boot. However if i load setup defaults in BIOS ,it detects 6GB and works fine. But if shutdown my system and start ,it again detects 4GB only.. All others settings in my BIOS saves if in case I think it's battery or BAD bios problem..

Corsair 6 GB 1600 C8 triple channel....

I followed almost all in the first page but still couldn't make my system detect 6GB from Fresh start...


----------



## cheesycake7

Are you running 32 bit or 64bit?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...gb-usable.html

Check that out. Might help.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S_Vâ„¢*


Hello,

please help me,, My system Detects only 4088MB ram of 6GB from Cold Boot. However if i load setup defaults in BIOS ,it detects 6GB and works fine. But if shutdown my system and start ,it again detects 4GB only.. All others settings in my BIOS saves if in case I think it's battery or BAD bios problem..

Corsair 6 GB 1600 C8 triple channel....

I followed almost all in the first page but still couldn't make my system detect 6GB from Fresh start...


up your ram volts and ioh some try running like 1.16 ioh not sure how much ram volts cause not sure whaty your stock ram is.


----------



## S_V(TM)

sry, i am running 64bit only. please check my System in sig for more info...

@Bal3Wolf

My stock voltage is 1.65v in 1600mhz (XMP) 8-8-8-24.

will check with IOH voltage later, got some imp work now ,so going outside...


----------



## S_V(TM)

small benchmark, anyone with same config ,did u checked it in Cinebench.. if so please provide score or screenshot...

here's mine.... Temps' are from Prime95,, normal usage they don't touch 60 at all....


----------



## lawrencendlw

So you are using a XMP Profile? Is your ram on the Motherboards ram compatibility list? Sometimes reseating your cpu heatsink fixes this problem. I think that there is a whole list of things on the OP about how to fix this problem. 2 of the 5 RMA'd P6X58D Premiums that I have had have had this problem but It was 2 bad ram slots.


----------



## S_V(TM)

whether i use XMP profile or not. I am having the same issue for cold start . 10-15 mins gaps if i try to start from cold boot i see it detect 4GB not 6GB.
yes, my Ram is present in QVL list..

will try to reseat CPU again tom'ow then....


----------



## mick-c

hello guys just got the E version.

could you guys give me and tips tricks links setting anything to get me 920 to 4ghz please

if anyone could post there setting that would be great.

i have had a look threw the pages but there are to many to go threw now.

any help would be great thanks mick


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


+1 for good advice man


Thanks, I appreciate it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mick-c*


hello guys just got the E version.

could you guys give me and tips tricks links setting anything to get me 920 to 4ghz please

if anyone could post there setting that would be great.

i have had a look threw the pages but there are to many to go threw now.

any help would be great thanks mick


Check post #2, You might find what you're looking for there.


----------



## mick-c

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Check post #2, You might find what you're looking for there.











found some info on page 5 or 6 i think got it to 4ghz no problem just had to bump the vcore up a little.

whats is a safe vcore?

theres were on 1.22 and 4ghz and ive slapped mine to 1.3 because it didnt boot at 1.22 crashes on the windows screen.

also im on want got a rx360 and cpu and gpu (gtx480) on same loop temps after 5 mins intelburn on max were 59c but the jump from 53 to 57 to 59 back to 54 there all over the place. Never steady like they were on other cpus ive had on water

anyone got a clue to why that is?

im not worried as the max after 5 mins was 59c so its not a big deal just very strange


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well in your bios just look at the color of the actual voltage when you are adjusting it and that is a good indicator as to what is "Safe" and what is more risky. I forget the exact order of colors but it ranges from blue to red where blue is the least risk and red is the most risky.


----------



## S_V(TM)

Just reseated My H70 along with Chip. didn't see any bent pins or any other odd.. Tested single Rams in all three primary slots but couldn't find any faulty ram..

When started system right after reseat it again showed 4GB along with new CPU installed msg. Pressed F1 and save and exit. It showed 6Gb... This is common once entered into bios from cold start it shows again 6GB..

Have to test it tom'ow. It's already late and damn tom''ow is monday,got to go office.

Good Night Guys


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S_Vâ„¢*


Just reseated My H70 along with Chip. didn't see any bent pins or any other odd.. Tested single Rams in all three primary slots but couldn't find any faulty ram..

When started system right after reseat it again showed 4GB along with new CPU installed msg. Pressed F1 and save and exit. It showed 6Gb... This is common once entered into bios from cold start it shows again 6GB..

Have to test it tom'ow. It's already late and damn tom''ow is monday,got to go office.

Good Night Guys


Here's a link to the ASUS support pages for P6X58D-Premium Mobo that talks about not all the RAM being detected. I think you tried a majority of their solutions, but thought you might find something else you're looking for. Good luck.


----------



## cheesycake7

I want 4.4/4.5Ghz with ht on settings


----------



## lawrencendlw

@ Cheesycake, make some up then and post them here for everyone else to have lol. You have the cooling to do it. It won't be too much unlike the settings for HT off except for a little higher voltages.

@ S V, I suggest that you call Asus Tech Support (by the way good luck, I'm on RMA #4 and my 5th motherboard and about to start RMA #5 for the same issue







) and troubleshoot with them and have them open an RMA because if your board is doing that then there is a problem. When you buy a product you expect it to work as advertised when you get it. Where did you buy it from and can you still RMA/return it to them? I.E. if you got it from Newegg you have a month to RMA through them and I suggest that you do because Asus will send you a remanufactured motherboard and it's not always a good board as my experiences should prove. They even sent me a motherboard that was literally bent, the board was warped so much that I couldn't fit it in my case because the IO ports wouldn't line up and 2 of my standoffs wouldn't screw in because of the warping. I'm not saying that everyone will have these experiences but I know for a fact that I did and have heard of a few others that have too. One of the reviews for this motherboard someone wrote "It's a great motherboard but expect to have to go through 4 or 5 before you get a working one" lol.


----------



## cheesycake7

Ok I will try. Really afraid I overvolt and fry my cpu though.


----------



## S_V(TM)

Hello Guys,

Thanks so much for feedback and links for my problem....

I just got XMS3 C9 1600MHZ 6GB kit.. (CMX6GX3M3A1600C9).. Placed them in system without powerup and gap of 12 hours of Cold start , Bam i see 6GB now. Have to test it yet another time... But couldn't wait to you all inform this one..

And also is Corsair XMS3 is good? I mean can i overclock or support overclock without issues? can they bear like Dominators when overclocked?

Atleast i came to know it's not Motherboard fault... Thank God,becoz the vendor kept blank face when i asked to change motherboard.....* But RAMS he gave me to TEST. shall i keep it? If these are good i don't mind keeping them without headaches like these*..

Thanks again....

@lawrencendlw
Thanks for the suggestion mate.. Why didn't you try to RMA your RAMS after so many motherboards swap.?


----------



## cheesycake7

4.3Ghz now with Ht on. Volts at 1.312 idle, 1.32 on Prime95 blend. O.O

Going to stress test it and check temps.


----------



## cheesycake7

4.5Ghz now with ht off. 1.35v. Stressing and checking temps. (4.3 with ht off I had about 54-60)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Cheeseycake you should be able to go up to 1.4V with minimal risk (at your own risk of course lol) but if you are getting stable at those low voltages then Grats man.

S V I did RMA my original ram I had because one of my 6 sticks had been flashed with the wrong SPD info so it wouldn't play nice with the other sticks. I am running Corsair XMS3 DDR3 2000 @ 9-9-9-24-2T Model # CMX6GX3M3A2000C9 (I have 2 of these kits) so it's just a long series of nothing but problems since I bought these components lol. But at least I do know what I am doing so it's just frustration trying to get the parts that actually work from the manufactures and not frustration from trying to figure out what is wrong lol (Please don't take what I just said as me saying that you don't know what you are doing because that isn't what I meant by it).


----------



## cheesycake7

4.6Ghz now. Had BSOD on 2 startups so I increased voltage of cpu and now it starts up well. Im actually not even sure whether the bsod is cause by lack of voltage.

My previous attempt 4.6Ghz. Look at that voltage. Lol. 4.7Ghz won't work for me even I pushed voltages up to 1.4 for cpu and qpi. Don't really like the idea going past 1.4


----------



## cheesycake7

Oh btw, sorry for double post.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459814 - Without HT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459866 - With HT


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol Cheesy if you need to add more after you have already posted then just hit the edit button on the bottom right corner of your last post. Man be careful not to push that chip too far lol. What's the saying? "Don't overclock what you can't afford to replace" lol


----------



## cheesycake7

Hahaha true. I think I'm stopping it at 4.6Ghz with HT on. Hopefully temps will be fine under Prime stressing. I'll also try to step down the voltage back to what was in the cpu-z link and now, time to move on to rams!


----------



## lawrencendlw

What is your temps while Prime testing? Also how long have you Prime tested at that clock speed/Voltage to make sure that you have a stable OC?


----------



## cheesycake7

I've had some "irql not less or equal" blue screen and read to find out that it is about my ram? I just tuned the ram speeds down a bit and hopefully it won't happen again. Any good tests other than memtest? I dont have dvds to burn for memtest.









Going to stress it for a while but I need the computer tonight so will stop if after an hour or two. Will do a long stress run maybe overnight.

Oh no, I can't Prime it, some errors will happen. At 4.5Ghz I primed it 2 hours without errors though. I'm trying to find out which part is unstable right now.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Do you have a flash drive? Google " Running Memtest86 from a Flash drive" and you will find out that you can use a flash drive and actually boot from the flash drive into Memtest and test your RAM. What are your temps looking like while running prime? Max temp on your hottest core I mean.


----------



## cheesycake7

I can't even run Prime on 4.5 with HT on now. Seems like HT is giving me a hard problem. Temps around 59-65 at 4.5Ghz with HT. I saw prime run for about 20 mins or so, then I went out for 3 hours, came back and found out computer restarted.







This is dissapointing, should I turn HT off and try if it's stable or should I just try tweaking with HT on?

Ok apparently I pushed voltage up to 1.4 and turned off HT. Computer is running fine now under Prime @4.51Ghz. Temps 60-65.


----------



## Drakenxile

I think my p6x58D-E is defective it wont read the middle ram slot for triple channel and this happened recently and not to happy about it i tested my ram it all works perfect the board just doesnt seem to see the other one even tho cpu-z does so if you guys know how to send it back to asus any help would be much apreciated


----------



## cheesycake7

If Cpuz can read it I doubt your board has a problem with the slot.


----------



## Piegod

Hey everyone,

I just recently finished my rig, and for some reason, my system won't boot after 5 minutes of being turned off. It gets stuck on the BIOS loading screen, seems as if everything POSTs fine. As soon as I restart the system again, it runs fine. Anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know what, that has happened to me on more occasions than I would like to admit. I just chalked it up to my motherboard being a bad board (not necessarily true in my case or yours) since I have yet to see what this motherboard is supposed to do when it works correctly lol. I'm on RMA# 4 and board # 5 and about to be RMA #5 and board #6 so please excuse my utter frustration with both this board and Asus in general.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
You know what, that has happened to me on more occasions than I would like to admit. I just chalked it up to my motherboard being a bad board (not necessarily true in my case or yours) since I have yet to see what this motherboard is supposed to do when it works correctly lol. I'm on RMA# 4 and board # 5 and about to be RMA #5 and board #6 so please excuse my utter frustration with both this board and Asus in general.

Lol man you got some bad luck knock on wood iv never had a bad board just had some die after using them for months. Usualy my fault probly for using to much voltages or somthing.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I know I had a string of decent luck followed by a huge string of REALLY BAD luck. I mean it can't be Karma, I do a TON of volunteer work for a non profit organization (fancy name for charity =D) so I'm starting to wonder if I break mirrors in my sleep or something... I'm going to start checking the freezer for my wives purse and the oven for the couch pillows when I wake up just in case I sleep walk lol...


----------



## Drakenxile

memtest also sees it and i've remounted my cpu heatsink and switched everything around made sure everything was good didnt tight the heatsink too much as i was told enough for it to be well placed and stable

i tought my cpu had a bent pin but i donesn' t it really seems like its caped at 4 gb for some reason and yes i'm running 64bit

and it sucks cause i used to run it with 6gb before

oh and lawrence how do you RMA board i've got no clue where to go if all turns to **** i'll have to do it at some point


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I know I had a string of decent luck followed by a huge string of REALLY BAD luck. I mean it can't be Karma, I do a TON of volunteer work for a non profit organization (fancy name for charity =D) so I'm starting to wonder if I break mirrors in my sleep or something... I'm going to start checking the freezer for my wives purse and the oven for the couch pillows when I wake up just in case I sleep walk lol...

Look for the dead bodys also you might be killing people in your sleep.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Just PM me and I will get you to the right place Drakenxile. I have the experience that you need in this situation lol... It seems that my horrid bad luck is at least benefiting someone.

Oh and Bal3Wolf, I would only be looking for the dead bodies if I was sleep walking over at Asus Headquarters lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Just PM me and I will get you to the right place Drakenxile. I have the experience that you need in this situation lol... It seems that my horrid bad luck is at least benefiting someone.

Oh and Bal3Wolf, I would only be looking for the dead bodies if I was sleep walking over at Asus Headquarters lol

Lol or you found a sink hole in your sleep lol theirs one in my uncles farm we put a truckload of cement in it and its opened back up this year.


----------



## cheesycake7

I need help! Doing 4.6Ghz now with ht off at 1.41 Cpu and 1.25 Qpi. Primed 11hours without bsod but one of the workers stopped at 3hours with 1 error, after passing 60 tests. The other workers did 600 tests or so without any errors or warnings.

What should I do?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

probly need more qpi thats rally low for the clocks your running.


----------



## cheesycake7

http://img9.imageshack.us/i/primeu.png

Screenshot of my error. Working on it now.

By increasing the voltage of cpu the only thing I realised was the first time it said value was 0.5, expected less than 0.4. Second time when I increased again the value was 0.49.... third time when I increased again the value 0.47.... But it's still having errors and it is at 1.43v already.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You need to increase your QPI not your Vcore. Try that and see. If you try one thing and get the same errors then it probably isn't that thing. At the rate that you were going you would have ended up at 3.5v before it said no more value errors. Just try to raise your QPI/DRAM up a little and you might need to raise you IOH and ICH voltages a little. What are all of your voltages running at and what speed is your ram running at?


----------



## cheesycake7

My qpi was raised to 1.35. And I just had the first BSOD just now. Is 1.35 high enough for 4.6Ghz? My HT isn't even turned on yet.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well it is possible to have your QPI too high. Did you write down what the code was for the BSOD? If not I'd try to get it to BSOD again and write down the code and then let us know and we can figure out what it is blue screening for.


----------



## Grindhouse

I need help pls, i have a problem !

I received my new RAM today, it's 6gb OCZ reaper 1866Mhz 9-9-9-28 1.65v.

I am not able to get my PC to boot when i set my RAM to 1866mhz ! PC boot with no problem when i set the RAM to 1600mhz 8-8-8-24, and passed IBT 30 pass @ max.

But wathever i try, i just can't get it to boot with 1866Mhz. I tried it with CPU stock and everything on auto, didn't work. Then i tried with everything on auto except for the timing @ 9-9-9-28, 2T, 1.65v, didn't work. So i played with QPI/DRAM 1.25, 1.30, 1.35, didn't work.

I don't get an overclock error message at all, the PC just try to boot, then nothing happens, my monitor stay black.

Something must be wrong with my board....the memory isnt broken, because the guy from who i bought the RAM, on the marketplace of this forum, sent me screencaps showing the RAM in cpu-z @ 1866Mhz and passed IBT 20 passes max memory. And that guy has a p6x58d-premium also...

So any ideas ?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Its not your board you need to up your ioh to say 1.22 its more strain on the ioh running faster ram cause of the nb speed. Also you could need 1.40 qpi running my ram at 1900 i needed 1.40 qpi and 1.24 ioh.


----------



## Grindhouse

I tried this and it didnt work









1866MHZ
UCKL 3733
9-9-9-28-2t
QPI/DRAM 1.40
IOH : 1.24
ICH : 1.20
Dram : 1.64

PS: maybe i need to update my the BIOS to support 1866 RAM ? ? I never updated it, i am with the 0506 version.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Your cpu just might not be able to handle it ram speed is more controled by i7 cpus then the motherboards now cause of the imc. Also you might try setting your command rate to 3 i just remmberd my ram wont post on 1 or 2 at 1900mhz but it does at 3.


----------



## cheesycake7

I'm temporarily resting from OC-ing, leaving it at 4.4Ghz stable for now. Quite busy recently. Will continue once I'm free


----------



## hugo19941994

Hi,

I'm trying to lower the latencies on my RAM. The sticks are rated for 9-9-9-27, got them stable at 8-8-8-24, but 8-8-7-20 is giving me some problems...(If I try to lower any of the first 3 it won't even boot up).

They are running at their stock speed of 1600MHz, the QPI Voltage is 1.4, the DRAM voltage is 1.66 and the IOH is 1.24. I did 50 passes of LinX and Prime95 Blend overnight and both of them completed succesfully.

But, when I fold with the SMP client, I BSOD after a few hours...







I read that the DRAM voltage can go up 1.85 pretty safely if it's within 0.5v of the QPI.I also read that in some cases the IOH and ICH might have to be at 1.3v each.

Should I try putting DRAM at 1.68 or 1.7? Maybe 1.3 IOH? Should I just give up?

BTW my last BSOD was a 0x0000BE "an atempt was made to write on read only memory" or something similar.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

try lowering the qpi you shouldnt need 1.40 for just 1600mhz i could run 1.25 at 1600mhz i only needed to run 1.380 qpi when my ram is at 1915mhz. Also if you wanna test memory its better to do prime95 large fft thats how i got my memory stable at 1915 on 7-9-7-24-cr3. You could just be at limits of how low you can lower your rams timings they are rated pretty high so probly not the best ram to get tight timings on.


----------



## hugo19941994

OK. While I was away I left my PC doing large FTTs with 1.3 QPI @ 1600 8-8-7-20

So far so good. 8 hrs without a hitch. Should I let it continue until tomorrow morning or should I start the SMP folding client?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

start folding i normaly would test mine for 2hrs then fold or run boinc and see how stable it was.


----------



## hugo19941994

K! thanks









EDIT: Excellent. Folded all night without BSOD. I will leave it while i'm at school, and if it still doesn't crash, I will call it stable. Thanks for the help Bal3Wolf!

EDIT 2: Nearly 24 hours folding successfully







. The QPI was definately the problem. I'm going to try to lower the IOH a bit - I had it at 1.12 and I changed it to 1.24... I'm going to try and see if it works at 1.20 tomorrow.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hugo19941994*


K! thanks









EDIT: Excellent. Folded all night without BSOD. I will leave it while i'm at school, and if it still doesn't crash, I will call it stable. Thanks for the help Bal3Wolf!

EDIT 2: Nearly 24 hours folding successfully







. The QPI was definately the problem. I'm going to try to lower the IOH a bit - I had it at 1.12 and I changed it to 1.24... I'm going to try and see if it works at 1.20 tomorrow.


np for me i need my ioh at atleast 1.20 and the qpi at 1.38 to run my 4ghz with 1905 mhz ram its 100% stable tho running boinc for days.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I found something out goofing around qpi can raise your cpu temps alot so try to run it as low as possable me running 4ghz with 1900 ram needed 1.39 qpi which raised my cpu temps 4-6c with my cpu at 4.2ghz i can use lower qpi if i run 1600mhz ram and get same temps i was getting at 4ghz almost. 4.2ghz is only hitting 72c where 4ghz with high qpi hit 70c with 1.31 vcore on 4.2 and 1.24 on 4ghz.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Has anyone had trouble getting their ASUS P6X58D-E to 210+ blk when i try to run 4400mhz it seems to go in slow mode and i having tons of trouble getting even into windows.


----------



## lawrencendlw

No i got it over 210 when trying out the 19 and 17 multi's


----------



## jadenx2

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.31]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.27]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

this is my current setup, how is everything? i'm new to overclocking so i'm trying to learn as much as possible. idle temps i get high 40s-low 50s, but when i run prime95 , small fft a few mins in im hitting 85c. is this normal?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Not for an H50. Have you tried to lower your Vcore a bit and then prime testing?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


No i got it over 210 when trying out the 19 and 17 multi's


Hmm when i try to use 210 bios and post and even windows screen updates real slow like i put qpi in slow mode and it never will boot into windows. I always have to do a windows repair or restore after trying to run 210 blk.


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Not for an H50. Have you tried to lower your Vcore a bit and then prime testing?

just did, i get BSOD not even a 2 mins in prime95 testing. what about settings for a lower OC? like if i wanted to do 3.6 or 3.8 ghz? id rather have a lower OC with lower temps than vice versa.

edit: ok i adjusted a few things for a 3.8ghz OC, idle temps are high 40s, i ran prime95 small fft and everything is stable, only my temps go from low 70s and gradually go up to the 80s...

edit #2: also wanted to point out that in default stock settings, my temps are high 30s low 40s, is the temp. change worth it to OC?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Is your H50 stock? And did you ever take stock temps with the stock cooler? I wonder if you are having heat issues that you might need to RMA that chip. When did you buy it and is it possible to return it to get a replacement from the people that you got it from? If it is possible then ask them to cross ship it to you so that you don't have to have your computer down. Also remember that unless your folding, your cpu wont ever reach the temps that your getting in prime.


----------



## jadenx2

yeah the H50 is stock. i never tested stock temps, no. i bought everything from newegg. maybe i need to reseat the cooler? i really dont want to go through RMA unless i really have to.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah try to reseat (make sure to remove the old thermal grease and reapply new grease). Also make sure that when you are putting thermal grease on that you don't use too much. If your using Arctic silver 5 then all you need to do is add a grain of rice sized amount to the center of the CPU and then use the H50 head to press it all together (making sure not to lift the head off of the cpu or air will get in there and that will insulate rather than conduct the heat away) and spread it. If you need any help with it just PM me and I'll give you a hand. Also You might look into getting 2 new fans and changing the fan out for them. Having them in a Push/Pull config with a shroud will give great temps.


----------



## B.A.M

Im in a pickle for what memory i should pick for my P6X58X Premium

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104164

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104180

Plus i wanna know if the first memory is compatible i thought would since there's a similar memory but sets of 3x2gb. Or Should i take the 2000mhz route?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Your best bet is to call Asus and ask them because if you don't then it might not be compatible. I am going through compatibility issues now with it. Another factor to think of is your processor since the i7's have a integrated memory controller on the processor. So depending on which I7 you have, you could or could not have issues. For instance the 980X's seems to have less memory issues since it has a stronger IMC (or at least I have heard). I would go with the 6 GB's before the 8 GB's since it's a tripple channel controller. It goes in multiples of 3.


----------



## soulster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B.A.M*


Im in a pickle for what memory i should pick for my P6X58X Premium

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104164

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104180

Plus i wanna know if the first memory is compatible i thought would since there's a similar memory but sets of 3x2gb. Or Should i take the 2000mhz route?


X58 will run triple channel (the second one) it doesn't matter if its 2000mHz you can still run at 1600mHz fine. Will have a higher likeliness of compatibility. However check your CPU heatsink won't interfere with the height of the RAM coolers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadenx2*


just did, i get BSOD not even a 2 mins in prime95 testing. what about settings for a lower OC? like if i wanted to do 3.6 or 3.8 ghz? id rather have a lower OC with lower temps than vice versa.

edit: ok i adjusted a few things for a 3.8ghz OC, idle temps are high 40s, i ran prime95 small fft and everything is stable, only my temps go from low 70s and gradually go up to the 80s...

edit #2: also wanted to point out that in default stock settings, my temps are high 30s low 40s, is the temp. change worth it to OC?


3.8gHz OC should be around 70-75 degree on your H50 (it performs slightly worse off than high-end air). What is your vcore? Should be able to run 3.8gHz at 1.2v or under.

You could always turn off HT it will give you ~10degree cooler temperatures.


----------



## jadenx2

If I turn HT off will I get a significant decrease in performance?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadenx2*


If I turn HT off will I get a significant decrease in performance?


It will depend on the application you're using. Some things yes, some no and a few you might get a small boost. Overall the only reason I would see for turning it off is if you can squeeze in an extra 200-300MHz with it off that you wouldn't be able to get with it on.


----------



## sugiik

anyway, most of u using auto multiplier(turbo mode on) after get stable or keep it turbo(mult x fsb ?) ??


----------



## cheesycake7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadenx2* 
If I turn HT off will I get a significant decrease in performance?

For gaming purposes most likely you will get an increase in performance. But the increase is very minimal and probably not realisable. Turning HT off helps with temps and voltages too.


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

Came back here as alot of help came from these threads to alot of
people who got the D&E versions of this board.

People like (xmisey) and others who helped.
Finally went full water from the H50 push/pull and have it to
4.61 HT on and stable.









Off on project, and when get time going to go for 5.0 HT on.
Only 360 worth of water but think can get there as some voltage
and temp headroom.

Some pics.









Later


----------



## superj1977

Can you maybe post your bios config/template please?

What vcore pll etc for 4.6 with HT enabled

I didnt think this board could pull that off,im way impressed i have one on top of my wardrobe doing nothing ATM,may have a play..........


----------



## lawrencendlw

Nice. Which WC setup did you go with? Is it a ready made swiftech kit?


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

Will post some info on voltages when get a chance as my rig and
the better halfs getting boxed and packed.

Just bought a nice house with nice computer room








And #3 car garage finally, for other hobby.

As to templating as you call it going to need some help as some
of the software end of this greek to me other than posting pics.









On a few forums and sort of cleaning up on e-mails and posts before we move.

As to cooling, not a kit and researched info and specs before
ordering and putting it togeather.

Idles 39-44c/ Loaded 75-78c, still under my stop point of 80c.
But also cool ambient here right now.

Back to packing









Later.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irocing* 
Hi,

Will post some info on voltages when get a chance as my rig and
the better halfs getting boxed and packed.

Just bought a nice house with nice computer room








And #3 car garage finally, for other hobby.

As to templating as you call it going to need some help as some
of the software end of this greek to me other than posting pics.









On a few forums and sort of cleaning up on e-mails and posts before we move.

As to cooling, not a kit and researched info and specs before
ordering and putting it togeather.

Idles 39-44c/ Loaded 75-78c, still under my stop point of 80c.
But also cool ambient here right now.

Back to packing









Later.









Ok good luck with the move


----------



## jt705

BIOS 1201 released November 9, 2010
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-1201.zip

Description (ASUS):
[ 1201 ]
----------------------
1. Improve system stability
2. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jt705* 
BIOS 1201 released November 9, 2010
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-1201.zip

Description (ASUS):
[ 1201 ]
----------------------
1. Improve system stability
2. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Wow, so us P6X58D-E users are getting shafted again.









9 - - that's NINE - - BIOS updates for the Premium . . . and there are 2 for the -E users.

Some of the same "stability" improvements would be nice for us, too.

Has anyone had any luck flashing their -E with Premium BIOS? Does the world end, or is it compatible? 

-JM


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JimmyMo* 
Wow, so us P6X58D-E users are getting shafted again.









9 - - that's NINE - - BIOS updates for the Premium . . . and there are 2 for the -E users.

Some of the same "stability" improvements would be nice for us, too.

Has anyone had any luck flashing their -E with Premium BIOS? Does the world end, or is it compatible? 

-JM

Umm i am running factory 1st bios that shipped with my board 100% stable i wouldnt upgrade it if it said can run 5ghz.. ok well maybe then, but short of that no thanks.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JimmyMo* 
Wow, so us P6X58D-E users are getting shafted again.









9 - - that's NINE - - BIOS updates for the Premium . . . and there are 2 for the -E users.

Some of the same "stability" improvements would be nice for us, too.

Has anyone had any luck flashing their -E with Premium BIOS? Does the world end, or is it compatible? 

-JM

Yes, you can cross flash to the Premium BIOS... but you will lose SATA3 RAID... and maybe not even be able to use SATA3 at all.

But, they did just release a BIOS for the -E today. It is not posted on the web site yet, but you can get it from the FTP. I suspect that the release notes will be very similiar to the Premium BIOS.

The new version is 0405 and can be gotten here.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/P6X58D-E/


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killam0n* 
Umm i am running factory 1st bios that shipped with my board 100% stable i wouldnt upgrade it if it said can run 5ghz.. ok well maybe then, but short of that no thanks.

Same BIOS as when it shipped?

100% stable?

Haven't made any changes since you built it?

[checks website he is visiting - - yep, Overclock.com, "the pursuit of performance"]

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!

























Just kidding with you - - I understand the desire and philosophy to keep it running smooth. It is always a gamble and a choice to upgrade, and I skip it sometimes, too.

So, for those that DO want to tweak forward, let's hear it from the Premium users who have flashed this new BIOS - - results?

And if anyone can find me that thread on flashing -E with a Premium BIOS, I would be thankful - - my search-Fu is weak . . .

-JM


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JimmyMo*


Same BIOS as when it shipped?

100% stable?

Haven't made any changes since you built it?

[checks website he is visiting - - yep, Overclock.com, "the pursuit of performance"]

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!

























Just kidding with you - - I understand the desire and philosophy to keep it running smooth. It is always a gamble and a choice to upgrade, and I skip it sometimes, too.

So, for those that DO want to tweak forward, let's hear it from the Premium users who have flashed this new BIOS - - results?

And if anyone can find me that thread on flashing -E with a Premium BIOS, I would be thankful - - my search-Fu is weak . . .

-JM


This thread has the steps and link to propr flash utility to cross flash ASUS boards:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=521

There is a new -E BIOS as well. It is posted on the ASUS ftp site. It is version 0405.
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/P6X58D-E/

I flashed back to the new -E BIOS and am doing testing now.


----------



## sugiik

that on asus tw 0405 ?
asus global still 0303...

how's the changelog ?


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclone3d*


This thread has the steps and link to propr flash utility to cross flash ASUS boards:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=521

There is a new -E BIOS as well. It is posted on the ASUS ftp site. It is version 0405.
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/P6X58D-E/

I flashed back to the new -E BIOS and am doing testing now.


Thank you, sir, +REP for House Gryffindor!

I checked the regular ASUS download site this morning, and did not see the BIOS, but I like your link better - - ftp for the win!

I will have to give the new -E BIOS a run this evening. Let me know how it goes for you, and thanks for the links on cross-flashing.

-JM


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugiik*


that on asus tw 0405 ?
asus global still 0303...

how's the changelog ?


I found some changelog information for you on the ASUS forums, and the discussion there is that this was going to be posted on the global site the 11th of this month.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

-JM


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JimmyMo* 
I found some changelog information for you on the ASUS forums, and the discussion there is that this was going to be posted on the global site the 11th of this month.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

-MG

Sounds like they are finally bringing the -E up to the same memory compatibility as the Premium.

I talked back and forth through email with them about a bunch of issues with the -E BIOS.. the main one being memory compatibility and using XMS profiles causing a no POST.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclone3d* 
This thread has the steps and link to propr flash utility to cross flash ASUS boards:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=521

There is a new -E BIOS as well. It is posted on the ASUS ftp site. It is version 0405.
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/P6X58D-E/

I flashed back to the new -E BIOS and am doing testing now.

Thanks alot the prem bios seems to be more stable and posts alot faster I uploaded the flash programs and the latest premium bios to this post so we dont have to depend on rapidshare. And quoted the info from xtreme systems on how to do it. When you first enter bios after flashing from a -e to a prem you might wanna turn off the features you dont have like the extra lan and stuff. This would be nice to be put on the first page for those wanna do it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1474018
with the premium bios i am able to run 210blk for 4400mhz but dang its hot it hit 100c lol but its 82f in my room right now.

Quote:

All it takes is a bootable DOS floppy or CD, and an engineering release of AFUDOS

AFUDOS /ifilename.rom /pbnc /n

Make sure to not understand the /i as part of the filename...it is the command parameter, and the filename follows without space.


----------



## octoyen

I have four storage devices that I'd like to use on this mobo.
1. Crucial C300 128gb SSD - for OS, programs
2 & 3 are WD 500gb HDD - for RAID 0
4. WD 1TB HDD - for backing up C drive and data on RAID 0

According to the manual " Due to chipset limiation, when est any of SATAports to RAID mode, all SATA ports run at RAID mode together." Does it mean it's all RAID or nothing? We can't mix RAID and None RAID drives in SATA port 1 thru 6?

I did try to mix, but system won't boot from C300 SSD and gave the blue screen of death.


----------



## lawrencendlw

1. Crucial C300
2.WD 500GB
3.WD 500GB
4.WD 500GB
5.WD 1TB

that's 5 by my count but maybe you wrote something wrong.
Run the C300 and 1tb WD drive on the SATA III ports and the rest on the SATA II ports and problem solved


----------



## octoyen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


1. Crucial C300
2.WD 500GB
3.WD 500GB
4.WD 500GB
5.WD 1TB

that's 5 by my count but maybe you wrote something wrong.
Run the C300 and 1tb WD drive on the SATA III ports and the rest on the SATA II ports and problem solved










Sorry, it's 
1. Crucial C300
2. WD 500GB
3. WD 500GB
4. WD 1TB

I've read the Marvel driver slows down Crucial C300 SSD on SATA III. Maybe I could do RAID on SATA III ports. But the SATA setting in BIOS seems to be either all RAID, or all AHCI or all IDE.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


1. Crucial C300
2.WD 500GB
3.WD 500GB
4.WD 500GB
5.WD 1TB

that's 5 by my count but maybe you wrote something wrong.
Run the C300 and 1tb WD drive on the SATA III ports and the rest on the SATA II ports and problem solved










He mentioned only 2 WD-500's.
Non-RAID on SATA III and RAID on SATA II?
It's that simple?


----------



## lawrencendlw

For your SATA III run AHCI for your SSD (Your 1 TB drive will be fine) and the SATA II as RAID (As I posted before lol) Don't worry about the AHCI thing.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

For those of you brave enugh to try it the prem bios on the -e board seems to help overclocking on -e 0303 i couldnt get in windows on 210 blk much less even post half the time on the newest prem bios i was able to get in windows and run linx even tho it was super hot lol.


----------



## octoyen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


For your SATA III run AHCI for your SSD (Your 1 TB drive will be fine) and the SATA II as RAID (As I posted before lol) Don't worry about the AHCI thing.


Thanks, I got it to work. RAID 0 is on SATA III, SSD and 1TB HDD are on the SATA II.

If I'm not mistaken, this mobo can only do all or nothing when it comes to RAID and non RAID drives. If RAID 0 is used on SATA II, then remaining 4 ports are wasted since they are RAID only. I've seen my friend's system (gigabyte mobo) with mix of RAID and none RAID drives. All he did is set the BIOS one port at a time. So I'm not sure what kind of limitation Asus is talking about.


----------



## lawrencendlw

The only down side to that is that you have a SATA III SSD and a SATA III motherboard but using the SATA II ports for it. You will see a considerable loss with it connected to SATA II over SATA III. I would suggest just doing it the other way until you need to add more drives and at that time getting a SATA III RAID card so that you can do it any way that you would like to.


----------



## octoyen

I know, but when it comes to Crucial C300. The latest SATA III Marvell controller on this mobo is actually slower then the Intel one on SATA II. Plus I do have a lot of other drives that needs the SATA ports. So this will work for now until Marvell controller gets a new update to take full advantage of 6gbs.

I did a benchmark on the RAID 0, the result doesn't seen to be good. But I ran a test, it took 22 seconds to copy a 650mb zip file from a USB drive to a non RAID drive. The same zip file was instantly copied to the RAID 0, which is weird because there was no progress bar at all, it simply just copied over in an instant. So I don't know about benchmark, but if this is the speed I get, I'm happy.


----------



## dave_in_gva

I also have the C300 drive and it is hung off the Marvell 88SE9128 controller. I've also got an OCZ Vertex on the Intel ICH10R controller.

I'm just getting into a new Win 7 Ultimate x64 install and starting optimization. I've checked on the command line and Trim is enabled but I believe this applies only to the ICH10R controller.

I believe reading elsewhere (although this goes back a few months) that the Marvell controller does not support Trim.

Can anyone confirm whether that is the case? I see from Marvell's site that there is a version 11.30.1.3 available. This is newer than the driver that came with my P6X58D-E support disc. Can anyone confirm if that driver supports trim?

Thanks,

Dave M


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JimmyMo* 

I will have to give the new -E BIOS a run this evening. Let me know how it goes for you, and thanks for the links on cross-flashing.

-JM

Loaded up the new 0405 BIOS for my P6X58D-E last night - - after taking screen shots of all my tweaked settings, which ended up being a good thing!

The flash went fine, but all of my profiles, which did come over after the flash, would just provide a "mismatch" error when I tried to load them, so I hand-entered my 3.8 no-HT overclock back in.

Saw a few new lines in the BIOS that I had not seen before. I will post them up later.

Things seemed fine, POST time and the 1000 notifications at POST are still somewhat slow, but I think I just need to adjust something in the BIOS to cut down on all the waiting until "Starting Windows" is seen!

So, one vote for new -E BIOS - - ok!

-JM


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JimmyMo* 
Loaded up the new 0405 BIOS for my P6X58D-E last night - - after taking screen shots of all my tweaked settings, which ended up being a good thing!

The flash went fine, but all of my profiles, which did come over after the flash, would just provide a "mismatch" error when I tried to load them, so I hand-entered my 3.8 no-HT overclock back in.

Saw a few new lines in the BIOS that I had not seen before. I will post them up later.

Things seemed fine, POST time and the 1000 notifications at POST are still somewhat slow, but I think I just need to adjust something in the BIOS to cut down on all the waiting until "Starting Windows" is seen!

So, one vote for new -E BIOS - - ok!

-JM

Weird mine takes no time to boot when i ran the -e bios it didnt either now im running the premium bios it boots even faster and i can run higher blk.


----------



## Enji

Hi there,

Wondering if anyone can help me. I built my pc around a month ago. Specs are:

i7 950
GTX 460
Asus P6X58DE
6GB Mushkin Blackline
OCZ 600W PSU

Now, absolutely no problems at all and my temperatures are brilliant - except one thing.

My PC will restart automatically, without warning and not by windows shutting down normally. It's like a hard reset. It never happens when the computer is under load, it *only* happens when the PC is idle and not being used. I think it will do it about 10 minutes into being idle. The problem is, if I go away from the PC and come back, i've obviously lost anything that I was doing before since my pc will restart/reset if i'm not using it.

Now, i've watched programs on youtube that are an hour long (without moving the mouse) and it doesn't restart. The problem seems to be if literally nothing is happening on the pc. But the issue has always happened - it's not some thing that I'll see one day and not the next.

Really strange and all my settings in power management I believe are fine. I've always used high performance in the settings (sleep mode off) but I just changed it to balance to see if it helps/fixes anything.

Does anyone have any ideas? Is there anything in BIOS to change? Havn't been in since this PC has got up and running except for changing the time and date. Gonna check now and hope there is a setting that's doing this but I won't hold my breath.

Appreciate any help

edit: Ah well, no surprises - couldn't find anything in BIOS.

Could it be software or something? 
Norton 360?

Checked event viewer and system tab for when my PC restarted before 30 minutes ago or so:

The previous system shutdown at 02:43:03 on ‎11/‎11/‎2010 was unexpected (Source: Event log)

The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly. (Source: Kernel-Power)

I've really not got any ideas.

edit 2: disabled automatic restart so hopefully that will come up with something


----------



## Bal3Wolf

check your event log to see what error code it gets.


----------



## Enji

is that Event ID ?

If so, the unexpected shut down message is 6008.
The other one is 41.

Interesting that when searching for 6008 I came across this?

http://support.microsoft.com/Default.aspx?kbid=326564

My computer does sound like it runs something before the restart happens but I'm not sure what would cause that if indeed it was a software problem.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Make sure to go into power options and disable and power saving features from window I.E. sleep and all of that. Have you messed with any system services or changed any priorities at all? Are you 110% sure that your system is 100% stable? The error code that you are saying is this then? 0x000000041 (Or something to that extent? Give or take a few zero's here and there...)


----------



## ski-bum

I'm setting up RAID0 for storage on my P6X58D-E. Should I use the drivers on the Asus site or go with the Intel Rapid Storage drivers which seem to be more up to date?

Never mind! They're the same drivers. duh!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Intel Rapid Storage drivers will be much newer thats what i use.


----------



## bejamble

Hi all! First post here. Just wanted to chime in on the group. I finished my system finally with the P6x58D. Just one complaint. I bought 2 Crucial c300 SSD's thinking i could raid them on the SATA 3 ports, which resulted in FAIL. Instead of shipping it back, I decided to keep the board and live with it. So the question is this, will one c300 SSD drive on a SATA 3 run faster than two c300 SSD's in Raid0 on SATA 2 ports?


----------



## cheesycake7

Doubt that but you'll need to reconfirm. Raid0 should be faster.


----------



## lawrencendlw

No but you can get a SATA III RAID card and run them on it and have it run screaming fast. This is a nice card, you could raid 4 SATA III drives with that and that would leave all of your Motherboard ports open to put whatever you like.


----------



## bejamble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
No but you can get a SATA III RAID card and run them on it and have it run screaming fast. This is a nice card, you could raid 4 SATA III drives with that and that would leave all of your Motherboard ports open to put whatever you like.

Thanks, that was the plan with the board














NOTE TO SELF: Read the entire manual before purchasing a board.


----------



## bejamble

Just wanted to pass some pics of my new system:

http://www.bejamble.net/myPC/myPC.html


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
No but you can get a SATA III RAID card and run them on it and have it run screaming fast. This is a nice card, you could raid 4 SATA III drives with that and that would leave all of your Motherboard ports open to put whatever you like.

Thats wrong if he has the Asus P6X58D-E it can raid 0 on sata 3 ports that was one of the things it got upgraded.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yes I know that he can on the -E board but most people don't like the controller so it would be best to opt for a PCI-E 2.0 X4 card to RAID it with as he would see much better results. Also it just says Asus P6X58D as his motherboard so for all we know, he is running the Premium and then he can't raid on the SATA III ports.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Yes I know that he can on the -E board but most people don't like the controller so it would be best to opt for a PCI-E 2.0 X4 card to RAID it with as he would see much better results. Also it just says Asus P6X58D as his motherboard so for all we know, he is running the Premium and then he can't raid on the SATA III ports.

Yea he does not list what hes running -e or -p lol i like the prem bios better so im using it on my -e.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

With all the talk of the C300's the last few pages I thought I would link this review I read a couple days ago. Review is for the C300 and the testing is very in depth and compares the Marvell 9128 controller.

http://www.overclock.net/ssd/859715-...single-vs.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*

This review would not be complete without my thoughts on the Marvell 9128 6Gb/s controller. You would think the C300 being controlled by a Marvell controller would be a match made in heaven, with an on-board Marvell 9128 SATA 6GB/s controller, but this is simply not the case. This has nothing at all to do with the C300, only the Marvell 9128 controller itself, and it's limitations. The current Marvell 9128 controller used on many motherboards is unable to handle the heavy demands that SSD's can provide, pairing that with sub-par drivers and firmware and things begin to get ugly.

As a follow up, edited into this review after publishing, a few users have asked or messaged me about results RAID on the Marvell Controller. Previously I did not plan to include any results, but with the requests I've received I decided to add a few.

The following results show two tests of a RAID setup on the Marvell controller. As you can see results are dismal with either method results are not up to par with what you would expect from a RAID array, both are well below speeds of what you would get doubling a single drives speeds, and sequential read speeds aside both results are in the SATA 3GB/s range. Also please note, as mentioned above when using the Marvell Controller and Marvell driver in the short comparison results, drives are dropped from the array often. The tests using the Marvell driver had to be ran several times in order to get a finished result with all three benchmarks on the screen at the same time, without the array dropping out causing the system to need rebooted in order to continue further tests. Needless to say, RAID on the Marvell controller is not ideal or suggested with solid state drives.


----------



## bejamble

Yes, sorry. Im on the Premium and not the -E.


----------



## christrodr

Hello all & thanks Xmisery.

To Overclock my 930 to 4.4GHz, I needed to modify the parameters above.
In full charge (intelBurnTest) my max temp is 80Â°C
I've got Corsair Dominator GT at 7-8-7-18-1T.

Do you think I need to change some parameters ?

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[210]
[B]PCIE Frequency.........................[103][/B]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1683MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3368MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
[B]CPU Voltage............................[1.45]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.82]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.64]
IOH Voltage............................[1.36]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.60]
ICH Voltage............................[1.30]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.60]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.66][/B]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Your ioh and qpi are set way to high for the mhz you have your ram at i only needed 1.38 qpi to run ram at 1900 having a high qpi raises your cpu temps.
CPU Voltage............................[1.45]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.82]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.64] way to high try up to 1.35
IOH Voltage............................[1.36] way to high try 1.20-1.26
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.60] to high use 1.5
ICH Voltage............................[1.30] to high use 1.2
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.60] to high use 1.2
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.66]


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Your ioh and qpi are set way to high for the mhz you have your ram at i only needed 1.38 qpi to run ram at 1900 having a high qpi raises your cpu temps.
CPU Voltage............................[1.45]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.82]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.64] way to high try up to 1.35
IOH Voltage............................[1.36] way to high try 1.20-1.26
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.60] to high use 1.5
ICH Voltage............................[1.30] to high use 1.2
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.60] to high use 1.2
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.66]

Thanks Bal3Wolf, I'll try it tonight or tomorrow. I have to install my new GPU loop first...

Did you think that I would try whit the offset method ?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I tried the offset and didnt like it cause i got voltage bumps like my cpu wouldnt do 1.31 for 4.2ghz it jumped from 1.30-1.33 where the exact setting i can get 1.31. Btw when you get your qpi tuned your temps will go way down i bet cause qpi raises cpu temps i say you need no more then 1.40 at max probly around range of 1.33-1.35 or less.


----------



## BranFB

Ok guys... for some time I got mine all stable.
Now it just crashes with BCCODE 124.
What ever QPI or increse of vcore to put... still 124 or d1.
my ram is @1600 i tried previous settings 6-8-6-18-T1
Or auto.. no go
i t was previous @1.375 QPI/DRAM

no it won't do! Even if I go beyond 1.4 prime workers just fail at not in round error
if I go anywhere else it's crashing

Any idea.
Memtest is ALL FINE for all night testing!
I don't know where's the problem
Mobo temps are beyond 40.
but when I touch the NB radiator - it a bit hot!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

what cpu clock are you running and try your ram timings at 7-8-7-24-2T and qpi at 1.30 with ioh at 1.20. The bsod 124 code means you need to add qpi or lower it could be to high.


----------



## BranFB

200x21
i've tried every timing I imagined. 7-8-7
auto
8-8-8-20/21/24

no go...
I;ve tried from 1.2 QPI to 1.45
and ioh from 1.1 to 1.26








4 days non-stop changing and stressing...

My room is 30C in the moment

I'm thinking that the Mobo just can't handle the heat!


----------



## Muad-Dib

I just got my P6X58D-E going. What do you guys think of this.. Running i7-950 @ 4ghz stable... kinda hot though. 190 degrees running prime95 100% CPU, and 109 degrees @ idle. Im running a ZALMAN CNPS9700 that i just re-used from my old C2D 2.66 (E6700) running @ 3.6ghz.

Memory is Mushkin Blackline 6gb 1333 @ 1411 7-7-7-20 in BIOS

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[23.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[176]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1411MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2823MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.31]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.325]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

FWIW here are my 3.8GHZ Stable settings that have much better temps on this old CNPS9700. 165 degrees @ 100% CPU running Prime95, 105 @ Idle. (Only changed settings shown)

Code:


Code:


BCLK Frequency.........................[167]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1339MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2678MHz]

CPU Voltage............................[1.225]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23125]


----------



## ski-bum

Just switched my hard drives to 2 WD Caviar Blacks SATA3 for RAID0. Should I download the latest Marvell Magni Driver from the Asus website. Is this an update for all harddrives or just solid state? 
Yes I did try the Intel controller and got better results with the SATA3 Marvell. Access times were alittle better and CPU usage was cut in half.


----------



## BranFB

HWmonitor related Question.....
Is VIN1 - DRAM Voltage? And is it correct... It's always saying 1.71!!!!!!

I know that this board has some Memory OverVoltage problems.
And when I checked it with VoltMeter it's always 0.05V more than in Bios.
So when it's 1.65 in BIOS it's 1.705 in reality

But now I had it 1.62... and still 1.71 error in HWMonitor?
Any other software for checking that ?!


----------



## AK_Dad

I have a text file on my desktop with all my bios settings and I am at a loss as to how I created it? First time build and I must have did a brain dump at some point during my marathon overclock sessions. I see others here using the same format when posting settings. Can someone clue me in as to how to replicate this file again? Thanks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
HWmonitor related Question.....
Is VIN1 - DRAM Voltage? And is it correct... It's always saying 1.71!!!!!!

I know that this board has some Memory OverVoltage problems.
And when I checked it with VoltMeter it's always 0.05V more than in Bios.
So when it's 1.65 in BIOS it's 1.705 in reality

But now I had it 1.62... and still 1.71 error in HWMonitor?
Any other software for checking that ?!

I dont thk its ram mine shows 1.73 and my ram is set at 1.54 in bios im not sure what vin1 and 6 are in cpuid hardware mon


----------



## christrodr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I tried the offset and didnt like it cause i got voltage bumps like my cpu wouldnt do 1.31 for 4.2ghz it jumped from 1.30-1.33 where the exact setting i can get 1.31. Btw when you get your qpi tuned your temps will go way down i bet cause qpi raises cpu temps i say you need no more then 1.40 at max probly around range of 1.33-1.35 or less.


I'm testing your params at the moment, but it seems to be ok.
Thanks a lot


----------



## AK_Dad

Can anyone tell me how to save bios settings in this format to a text file? I did it somehow but don't know how I did it.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[215]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1293MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3448MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.41250]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## lawrencendlw

Last that I knew of all you could do was save your BIOS to a Flash drive. Maybe you did that and opened the file and it was in a text format.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Last that I knew of all you could do was save your BIOS to a Flash drive. Maybe you did that and opened the file and it was in a text format.

lol nope that dont work i had some saved and looked at them their all encrpted lol.

Quote:

CMO A1631001P6X58D-E ASUS 10/04/2010 profiles Ã¤ mÃ¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Â¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã ¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿ Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿ Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿ T G #&Pâ‚¬ 0 0â‚¬Ã¿Ã¿00Ã¿? ?Ã¿? ?000GGGGTÃ¿Ã¿ Â¿Å¸Ã· Ã»Ã¿Ã¿Ã¿ÃŸ(o Ã¿? ? Ã½Ã¿Ã¿~Ã» SU0( x x00m 00 U â€ d â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬Ã¿â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬@@@@@@@*Ã¸ Ã¿Ã¿ Ã* 0Â» 2TvËœÂº!0TvËœÂº â‚¬H â€ž Ã¤Ã- ` Ã°*Ã‡ Â³ÃŸÂ«Âª |Å* â€¦<Âª6ÂºÃ¨> f]Ã·F" t Ã*f%Ã¿Ã½"Ã*Ã«


----------



## lawrencendlw

It was worth a try. I'm out of options then.


----------



## jmaz87

All I everdo is take a screen shot and copy volts to a doc I wrote out... At least it works


----------



## jayarte

Hi,

I used xmisery's suggested settings for overclocking i7930 to 3.8MHz
and I've had a couple of bsod's, even when just browsing internet. I've attached cpuz screens of memory and oc, and also siw showing detailed info on memory. I can also supply bsod crash dump data if that's helpful.

If someone could give me advice on how to adjust my ram timings, I would be very grateful, because I think that's where the problem lies.

Thanks.

System specs:

OS Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
CPU Intel i7 930 1366LGA 2.8 @ 3.8 MHz
Motherboard Asus P6X58D-E
Memory Mushkin DDR3 2gb x 3 1333MHz MHz 9, 9, 9, 24
Graphics Card HIS HD5870 1GB TurboV
Sound Card Realtek High Definition Audio
Monitor(s) Displays Samsung SyncMaster P2070 20" Widescreen LCD Monitor 2ms
PSU Be Quiet 700W
Case Thermaltake Armor A60 black
Cooling Asetek cpu watercooling radiator, Ezcool case fan, +3 case
Hard Drives Western Digital 640gb Sata III 64mg 6gb


----------



## Cykososhull

Those settings should be used as a guide, the settings won't be the same for everyone. You may have to up your vcore and/or qpi to get it stable. Have you tried running linx, prime95 and mem86 to see if your settings are stable? If your BSODing while browsing the web, that's a good indicator you need to make adjustments. Your ram should be the last thing you try and oc. You'll get much more out of a high cpu OC than the ram. Get your cpu stable then worry about the ram.


----------



## S_V(TM)

Is there any software to check IOH and IOC temps ,Probe is not showing them. so any advice please?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

This is wierd im running the prem bios 0401 and its more stable then the newest -e bios and 1201 prem bios right now i made it 10 passes on linx at 4ghz on 1.22 vcore befor it took 1.24.


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Your ioh and qpi are set way to high for the mhz you have your ram at i only needed 1.38 qpi to run ram at 1900 having a high qpi raises your cpu temps.
CPU Voltage............................[1.45]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.82]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.64] way to high try up to 1.35
IOH Voltage............................[1.36] way to high try 1.20-1.26
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.60] to high use 1.5
ICH Voltage............................[1.30] to high use 1.2
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.60] to high use 1.2
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.66]

I'm unable to run 20 Lynx passes with these params a 4.4 Ghz








So I return on 4.2 GHz and try to find the lowest voltages

Thanks


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christrodr* 
I'm unable to run 20 Lynx passes with these params a 4.4 Ghz








So I return on 4.2 GHz and try to find the lowest voltages

Thanks

4.4 is tough cause of the high blk it could be alot of factors limting you my board even with the premium bios does not like 4.4ghz i can run up to 4.3ghz stable tho.


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
This is wierd im running the prem bios 0401 and its more stable then the newest -e bios and 1201 prem bios right now i made it 10 passes on linx at 4ghz on 1.22 vcore befor it took 1.24.

I'm not sure but did you say that you run a "premium" bios on the "E" board ?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christrodr* 
I'm not sure but did you say that you run a "premium" bios on the "E" board ?

Yea i do its little more stable for me i can run 210blk with it where the -e bios wont for me.

http://www.overclock.net/11267566-post3977.html


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Yea i do its little more stable for me i can run 210blk with it where the -e bios wont for me.

http://www.overclock.net/11267566-post3977.html

You say that the "Premium" 1201 Bios is more stable than the "E" 405 Bios ?


----------



## jayarte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cykososhull* 
Those settings should be used as a guide, the settings won't be the same for everyone. You may have to up your vcore and/or qpi to get it stable. Have you tried running linx, prime95 and mem86 to see if your settings are stable? If your BSODing while browsing the web, that's a good indicator you need to make adjustments. Your ram should be the last thing you try and oc. You'll get much more out of a high cpu OC than the ram. Get your cpu stable then worry about the ram.

Thanks for the reply, Cykososhull.

I understand the settings are just a guide and different results will be obtained by different set-ups. I'm not wanting to oc my ram, I'm just wondering what the correct timings would be because the bsod indicates a prob with ram or driver, and I've updated drivers, so thought it might be a ram timings problem causing bsod.

I would actually prefer to have the cpu running at 3.4ghz, but don't know what the settings would be for that, so I went for the 3.8 oc posted by xmisery because the settings included i7 930 (the 3.4 overclock was for i7 920 only).

Any further advice from anyone would be greatly appreciated. Perhaps someone with a successful 3.4GHz oc on this motherboard and i7930 chip could post their settings, including memory timings? It helps me to start with a template which has proven stable for someone, even though I understand it might not be stable for me. I don't know enough to start from scratch, unfortunately, or I would.


----------



## Cykososhull

Are your timings on auto? If so there shouldn't be a problem with the memory. But if you need to enter them manually here is a screen shot/example of how to do so. I hope this helps. http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...us-p6x58d.html


----------



## jayarte

Thanks again, Cyko ^^ Sorry to be such a noob, but how would I know whether I should be 8,8,8, 24 or 9,9,9,24? Or is it better just to set to auto and let bios decide?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christrodr*


You say that the "Premium" 1201 Bios is more stable than the "E" 405 Bios ?


For me it is but it could be differt for others.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayarte*


Thanks again, Cyko ^^ Sorry to be such a noob, but how would I know whether I should be 8,8,8, 24 or 9,9,9,24? Or is it better just to set to auto and let bios decide?


Do you have cpu-z? If not download it and give me a screenshot of your memory like this. It let's you know what the bios is setting your memory to.


----------



## octoyen

I'm new to RAID, are the RAID controllers (both Intel & Marvell) on these mobos a hardware RAID controller or software RAID?


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
For me it is but it could be differt for others.

I've flashed for the 1201 premium bios and iI'm stable @ 4.3 GHz 20 Lynx passes.
CPU : ........1.5 V
qpi/dram : ..1.27500 V
DRAM : ......1.66V @ 8-9-8-24-1T

Now tring to decrease CPU voltage I think near 1.4 or a little more.

Thanks again Bal3Wolf


----------



## jayarte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayarte* 
Hi,

I used xmisery's suggested settings for overclocking i7930 to 3.8MHz
and I've had a couple of bsod's, even when just browsing internet. I've attached cpuz screens of memory and oc, and also siw showing detailed info on memory. I can also supply bsod crash dump data if that's helpful.

If someone could give me advice on how to adjust my ram timings, I would be very grateful, because I think that's where the problem lies.

Thanks.

System specs:

OS Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
CPU Intel i7 930 1366LGA 2.8 @ 3.8 MHz
Motherboard Asus P6X58D-E
Memory Mushkin DDR3 2gb x 3 1333MHz MHz 9, 9, 9, 24
Graphics Card HIS HD5870 1GB TurboV
Sound Card Realtek High Definition Audio
Monitor(s) Displays Samsung SyncMaster P2070 20" Widescreen LCD Monitor 2ms
PSU Be Quiet 700W
Case Thermaltake Armor A60 black
Cooling Asetek cpu watercooling radiator, Ezcool case fan, +3 case
Hard Drives Western Digital 640gb Sata III 64mg 6gb

@ Cyro, I posted my cpuz screens with original post. Bit hard to find now.


----------



## jayarte

@ Cyro, sorry, I thought I could somehow quote my original post with cpuz screens but didn't work, and was easier to upload them again. Sorry for double post, everyone


----------



## jayarte

Actually, *double embarrassment* I've now changed settings in bios so it would be better to post my latest settings, with updated cpuz screens. The previous post with screens might be helpful if you can pinpoint where I had gone wrong with memory timings particularly (or anything else you notice).

Anyone else willing to chip in here and offer advice to a noob?









I got the latest bios settings from here:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...z-temperatures

but I had to adjust the DRAM frequency and UCLK freq to auto because once I had changed BCLK to 162, the settings in the original post weren't available to me. Seemed simpler to use auto than guess, but I'm open to suggestions here.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[162]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1379MHz] [Auto for me]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2758MHz] [Auto for me]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.11875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.20625]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

If I get bsod with this, my next step was to try without hyperthreading. What does anyone think regarding that?

Thanks again to Cyro for consistent help, and thanks in advance to anyone else who would like to help out.


----------



## tat2monsta

on this Board if i use 2 nvidia gtx280 cards.
can i use a blue and a grey slot.
or does it have to be both blue?
just asking as i have a soundcard that i want to keep (xfi fatality extreme gamer)and if its both blue,its not going to fit


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tat2monsta* 
on this Board if i use 2 nvidia gtx280 cards.
can i use a blue and a grey slot.
or does it have to be both blue?
just asking as i have a soundcard that i want to keep (xfi fatality extreme gamer)and if its both blue,its not going to fit

You can do it but in this config your PCI-E will be x16 for the blue one and x8 for the grey one


----------



## tat2monsta

ok. soz im a bit nooby on the speeds.. will i actually be better off useing the onboard sound and useing both blue then
do they both run x16 in sli anyway


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tat2monsta* 
ok. soz im a bit nooby on the speeds.. will i actually be better off useing the onboard sound and useing both blue then
do they both run x16 in sli anyway

Yes


----------



## tat2monsta

ok. cheers for your superfast answers
i got this board yesterday as a bday gift to myself with way too much ram and a i7 950. i will try out the onboard sound and go blue slotts


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tat2monsta* 
ok. cheers for your superfast answers
i got this board yesterday as a bday gift to myself with way too much ram and a i7 950. i will try out the onboard sound and go blue slotts

Happy Birthday man.

But you know, I've read somewhere there's not a big difference between x16 x16 and x16 x8

If anybody know more on that...


----------



## tat2monsta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christrodr* 
Happy Birthday man.

But you know, I've read somewhere there's not a big difference between x16 x16 and x16 x8

If anybody know more on that...

Thanks!.
I will hold on and wait for a bit. had it up and running since lastnight.
still moving old files about at the moment.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah In all honesty, you will not notice a difference between running at X16, X16 or running at X16, X8. It's that small of a difference.


----------



## jayarte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayarte* 
Actually, *double embarrassment* I've now changed settings in bios so it would be better to post my latest settings, with updated cpuz screens. The previous post with screens might be helpful if you can pinpoint where I had gone wrong with memory timings particularly (or anything else you notice).

Anyone else willing to chip in here and offer advice to a noob?









I got the latest bios settings from here:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...z-temperatures

but I had to adjust the DRAM frequency and UCLK freq to auto because once I had changed BCLK to 162, the settings in the original post weren't available to me. Seemed simpler to use auto than guess, but I'm open to suggestions here.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[162]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1379MHz] [Auto for me]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2758MHz] [Auto for me]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.11875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.20625]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

If I get bsod with this, my next step was to try without hyperthreading. What does anyone think regarding that?

Thanks again to Cyro for consistent help, and thanks in advance to anyone else who would like to help out.


Anyone willing to offer advice here,please? Basically bsod on original oc (3.8) so dropped it down to 3.4 (settings as above) and changed mem timings to auto. Please help if you can, or say if you need more info ^^

Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Mike

Getting Event 41, Kernel-Power Task cat (63) Critical failure.

Over clocked to 4.2 W/O HT, stepper is off.

Clock specs as per those listed here (Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.20GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings))

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8435147

I ran three passes of the latest version of memtest86 ver 4.10, every thing came up clean. Voltages from PSU seem ok, though the 12V is 11.9.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayarte* 
Anyone willing to offer advice here,please? Basically bsod on original oc (3.8) so dropped it down to 3.4 (settings as above) and changed mem timings to auto. Please help if you can, or say if you need more info ^^

Thanks.

try to raise the CPU voltage or the QPI/DRAM (probably the CPU)


----------



## christrodr

Here's My system.
I7 930 @ 4.3
Trying to get better params for the moment, after that I will post my params.


----------



## jayarte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christrodr* 
try to raise the CPU voltage or the QPI/DRAM (probably the CPU)

Thanks, christodr. If I get another bsod with these settings, I'll try raising the cpu voltage.


----------



## superj1977

Can i get an add please?

Yeah i know im in Gigabyte UD7 aswell,but thats cos i have both atm









And no horrid remarks about my waterblock,my damn EK Supreme LT just gone and snapped on me








Need a new CPU block now,damn damn damn!


----------



## BranFB

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

Can someone give me explanation of these...
Mine I think is more stable @ Clock Skew @ Normal!
But ... I just want to know what they do!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christrodr* 
Here's My system.
I7 930 @ 4.3
Trying to get better params for the moment, after that I will post my params.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
Can i get an add please?

Yeah i know im in Gigabyte UD7 aswell,but thats cos i have both atm









And no horrid remarks about my waterblock,my damn EK Supreme LT just gone and snapped on me








Need a new CPU block now,damn damn damn!

















done








welcome to the club.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BranFB* 
Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

Can someone give me explanation of these...
Mine I think is more stable @ Clock Skew @ Normal!
But ... I just want to know what they do!

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
Vdroop Control

CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
Adding Amplitude increases noise immunity. Keeps the increased noise of increased clock frequencies from being mixed up with true clock signals. Thus reducing noise related errors increasing clock frequency ceiling.

CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
Best I can do is that delaying clock skew is meant to alleviate clock jitter at high frequencies. Strictly a trial and errror see you next month sort of setting.

CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]
FCC Compliance blah blah blah, turn it off.


----------



## superj1977

Im pretty damn impressed with this board,its amazing for a value jobby.

I got my i7 930 at 4.3ghz now with just 1.32vcore HT enabled,stable enough to get through vantage as well

















For a board that was bought to see me through the RMA of my UD7,its pretty darn good


----------



## S_V(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayarte* 
Thanks, christodr. If I get another bsod with these settings, I'll try raising the cpu voltage.

you should raise your Vcore first then try to put QPI/DRAM volt to 1.23 something like that.....


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christrodr* 
Here's My system.
I7 930 @ 4.3
Trying to get better params for the moment, after that I will post my params.



Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]205[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1648MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3297MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.39375[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.26[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.65[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]Auto[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

My RAM is Actually 7-8-7 - 20 - 60 - 1T

Now, I'm trying to decrease the RAM voltage (and the timing to) and enabling HT


----------



## Killam0n

christrodr, Not freakin bad at all good job!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christrodr* 


Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]205[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1648MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3297MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.39375[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.26[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.65[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]Auto[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

My RAM is Actually 7-8-7 - 20 - 60 - 1T

Now, I'm trying to decrease the RAM voltage (and the timing to) and enabling HT



You stole my cpu







thats around what i need for 4300 1.378-1.384 you probly can run 4ghz on 1.23-1.24 and 4.2ghz on 1.30-1.31.


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
You stole my cpu







thats around what i need for 4300 1.378-1.384 you probly can run 4ghz on 1.23-1.24 and 4.2ghz on 1.30-1.31.

I really want to thank you, the premium bios is awesome.

Do you think I can run my RAM 6-7-6-18-1T-60 (You can see what's my RAM in my sig) an enable HT cause my temps are small like 70Â°C on load ?


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christrodr* 
I really want to thank you, the premium bios is awesome.

Do you think I can run my RAM 6-7-6-18-1T-60 (You can see what's my RAM in my sig) an enable HT cause my temps are small like 70Â°C on load ?

wot? you can strait up run the premium bios on the -E mobo?















what advantages did you gain? or lose..?


----------



## christrodr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killam0n* 
wot? you can strait up run the premium bios on the -E mobo?















what advantages did you gain? or lose..?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Yea i do its little more stable for me i can run 210blk with it where the -e bios wont for me.

http://www.overclock.net/11267566-post3977.html

I'm pretty more stable with this BIOS. With the E bios on this OC, I need much more voltage.
No loses within the E BIOS (Only need to disable the second lan controller)

Thanks to Bal3Wolf


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christrodr*


I really want to thank you, the premium bios is awesome.

Do you think I can run my RAM 6-7-6-18-1T-60 (You can see what's my RAM in my sig) an enable HT cause my temps are small like 70Â°C on load ?


cant hurt try i can run my ram at 6-8-6-21-1T but i didnt try the 60 setting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christrodr*


I'm pretty more stable with this BIOS. With the E bios on this OC, I need much more voltage.
No loses within the E BIOS (Only need to disable the second lan controller)

Thanks to Bal3Wolf


You also lose the marvel sata 6 raid if you use it but i dont use it have it disabled even. It seems asus puts alot faster updates for their prem board then the -e. If you search the P6X58D premium on asus site you can find newer software also that the -e haset got yet.


----------



## KGIXXER7

Guess I'll post my P6X58D Premium in here









Attachment 181134
Attachment 181135


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayarte* 
Anyone willing to offer advice here,please? Basically bsod on original oc (3.8) so dropped it down to 3.4 (settings as above) and changed mem timings to auto. Please help if you can, or say if you need more info ^^

Thanks.

The timings are fine. Just up your vcore very little by little, it is the most important. I think they go up by increments of .625. Leave your qpi/dram at around 1.23. If you don't bsod after applying your oc, run prime95 for at least 8+ hours to check for stablity. If bsod then up it a little more, repeat. Leave your HT off, you can get a higher overclock with less heat. Based off of what I have read HT is so minimal if your a gamer you won't notice the difference. A higher oc will prove more effective....now oc that thing and get ready for the rebuttals


----------



## BranFB

Quote:



Once your bios is at its stock configuration disable EIST, turbo mode, C1, and any other power saving options that may interfere with an overclock as well as any spread spectrum settings. Now, boot into windows (If you want to use the 21x multiplier then go right ahead and set it as long as you can do so without enabling eist). Open up cpuz, load up prime and see where the voltage goes. This is your approximate vid for stock. The chip may very well run under this voltage, but this is the vid that the bios is seeing.


Can you tell me which exactly to disable to find my VID!!!


----------



## BranFB

+++


----------



## Sparkz

Gosh I feel like I'm about to piss off some people with the OC's you guys are getting, but...

Just got my shipment in today of my *P6X58D-E*, *i7-950*, and *24GB of G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1333*. I'm looking to bump the cpu to 3.2 or 3.4. Nothing more than that.

With the given mobo,cpu, and ram combo...what, and what numbers, would you guys recommend I set/enable/disable in the BIOS?

*NOTE:* Just looking for an extreme stable and clean bump in power, while keeping everything running at spec'd timings.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparkz*


Gosh I feel like I'm about to piss off some people with the OC's you guys are getting, but...

Just got my shipment in today of my *P6X58D-E*, *i7-950*, and *24GB of G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1333*. I'm looking to bump the cpu to 3.2 or 3.4. Nothing more than that.

With the given mobo,cpu, and ram combo...what, and what numbers, would you guys recommend I set/enable/disable in the BIOS?

*NOTE:* Just looking for an extreme stable and clean bump in power, while keeping everything running at spec'd timings.


Hi,
maybe take a look at some of the o/c profiles on the first page,should give you a few ideas with regards to CPU PLL,QPI/DRAM V,CPU V etc.

Im still completely amazed by this board,i got my i7 930 rock solid 24/7 at 4.3 with HyperThreading enabled using 1.33750 in bios and shows 1.320 in cpuz


----------



## Sparkz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


...
maybe take a look at some of the o/c profiles on the first page,should give you a few ideas with regards to CPU PLL,QPI/DRAM V,CPU V etc.


I could very well be missing something, but I see no profiles on the first page.


----------



## superj1977

The 2nd post down by xmisery,theres links to bios profiles for various overclock speed sof 920/930.

950 will be a little different im sure...but the vcore cpu pll etc should give you a rough idea of where you could start.


----------



## BranFB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Hi,
maybe take a look at some of the o/c profiles on the first page,should give you a few ideas with regards to CPU PLL,QPI/DRAM V,CPU V etc.

Im still completely amazed by this board,i got my i7 930 rock solid 24/7 at 4.3 with HyperThreading enabled using 1.33750 in bios and shows 1.320 in cpuz


















what's your QPI etc in voltages?!


----------



## christrodr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Hi,
maybe take a look at some of the o/c profiles on the first page,should give you a few ideas with regards to CPU PLL,QPI/DRAM V,CPU V etc.

Im still completely amazed by this board,i got my i7 930 rock solid 24/7 at 4.3 with HyperThreading enabled using 1.33750 in bios and shows 1.320 in cpuz


















It's strange, with my I7 930 @ 4.3 GHz without HT Lynx run at 63 GFlops and you are at 47...


----------



## agentemo1

Xmisery,

I am finally back into trying to get a stable over clock. I have started with your 4.01 settings for my 930. I have upped the cpu voltage about 3 bumps and the Qpi 3 now. When I am running IBT i set it to 20 passes at very high and specify 8 threads. After 7 passes i get a msg Succes! but it didn't run a full 20. I have been able to get a full hour on OCCT set to auto. Whenever I do an OCCT Linpack i get a failure.

Thoughts?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I think that either your Vcore or QPI/DRAM is low and needs to be bumped up. Do 1 at a time and if you have to go more than 3 notches for either then bring that one back down and check the other. If that doesn't work then try to raise both a notch or 2.


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I think that either your Vcore or QPI/DRAM is low and needs to be bumped up. Do 1 at a time and if you have to go more than 3 notches for either then bring that one back down and check the other. If that doesn't work then try to raise both a notch or 2.


To clarify.

Bump Cpu 1 then test. if fail
Bump QPI 1 then test. if Fail
Bump CPU 1 then test. if fail
Bump QPI 1 then test. if fail
Bump CPU 1 then test if fail
Bump QPI 1 then test if fail

Drop CPU 1 and raise QPI 1 ?

Thanks... also why would IBT stop after only 7 with a success message? I have in the past also gotten warning you system was found to be unstable...

THANKS


----------



## Hindsight

Can anyone tell me if the stock cooling for the VRMs and NB/SB on the -E model is adequate when OCing to around 4.2 to 4.4ghz?

Also, does speedfan or any other temp monitoring applications have access to display the NB temps?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Can anyone tell me if the stock cooling for the VRMs and NB/SB on the -E model is adequate when OCing to around 4.2 to 4.4ghz?

Also, does speedfan or any other temp monitoring applications have access to display the NB temps?


Nothing can read the temps and im sure tons overclock without a fan myself i put a fan on one of the mosfets and the nb heatsink.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christrodr*


It's strange, with my I7 930 @ 4.3 GHz without HT Lynx run at 63 GFlops and you are at 47...




You get more gigaflops when ht is turned off in linx/ibt.


----------



## Hindsight

Thanks!


----------



## lawrencendlw

What are your voltages up to now?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


To clarify.

Bump Cpu 1 then test. if fail
Bump QPI 1 then test. if Fail
Bump CPU 1 then test. if fail
Bump QPI 1 then test. if fail
Bump CPU 1 then test if fail
Bump QPI 1 then test if fail

Drop CPU 1 and raise QPI 1 ?

Thanks... also why would IBT stop after only 7 with a success message? I have in the past also gotten warning you system was found to be unstable...

THANKS


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


What are your voltages up to now?


Just had 20 passes of IBT at very high on 8 threads

and OCCT:Linpack on auto for 1 hour.

CPU Voltage: 1.26875
QPI Voltage: 1.23125

all other settings were Xmisery 4.01

What other test should I run?

Best,

Derek


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christrodr*


It's strange, with my I7 930 @ 4.3 GHz without HT Lynx run at 63 GFlops and you are at 47...




Dont take my word for this,try turn HT on and run it again,you will notice you actually get a big loss with HT enabled for some reason.

Like i say dont take my word for it,try it









*@BranFB*

My QPI/PLL/VCORE ETC:

_RATIO_ 21
_BCLK_ 205
_VCORE(BIOS)_1.33750 
_CPU PLL_ 1.86
_QPI/DRAM_ 1.335
_DRAM_ 1.60

CPU PLL and QPI will be lower later as im still working on my overclock,i can crack 4.4ghz without going over 1.36v but things get toasty75+ as i have 3 gpu in the same loop as my cpu


----------



## jayarte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*


The timings are fine. Just up your vcore very little by little, it is the most important. I think they go up by increments of .625. Leave your qpi/dram at around 1.23. If you don't bsod after applying your oc, run prime95 for at least 8+ hours to check for stablity. If bsod then up it a little more, repeat. Leave your HT off, you can get a higher overclock with less heat. Based off of what I have read HT is so minimal if your a gamer you won't notice the difference. A higher oc will prove more effective....now oc that thing and get ready for the rebuttals










Many thanks for the advice again, Cyko. I've done lots of reading around since I posted here, and I am beginning (slowly) to understand the relationship between the BCLK, the DRAM Freq and the UCLK (I think). After much fiddling and faffing, I am currently trying 165 BCLK x 21 = 3465 MHz. 165 x 8 = 1320 MHz (DRAM Freq). 1320 x 2 = 2640 MHz (UCLK). That was the bit I really didn't understand, the relationship between those settings, so I'm very grateful to JackNaylorPE on the following forum for setting it out so clearly:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...ting-utilities

CPUv at present is 1.19375, but I will drop to 1.1875 and try that once I get stable. Current DRAM bus v. is 1.64, reckon I'm gonna try that at 1.5.

For testing atm, I've been using BurnIn test because I have never liked the extreme testing over long periods. Realtemp has been good for keeping an eye on temps. I have also ran memtest86 for over 8 hours and all was good.

Thanks to everyone who has given me advice, it all helps me understand (sort of) what I'm doing. Once I get it all stable, I'll post my final settings.


----------



## jayarte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparkz*


Gosh I feel like I'm about to piss off some people with the OC's you guys are getting, but...

Just got my shipment in today of my *P6X58D-E*, *i7-950*, and *24GB of G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1333*. I'm looking to bump the cpu to 3.2 or 3.4. Nothing more than that.

With the given mobo,cpu, and ram combo...what, and what numbers, would you guys recommend I set/enable/disable in the BIOS?

*NOTE:* Just looking for an extreme stable and clean bump in power, while keeping everything running at spec'd timings.


My current oc will be just over 3.4, and once I get it stable I'll post the settings here. In the meantime, take a look at this thread about stable 3.4 overclock:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...ting-utilities


----------



## lawrencendlw

I suggest that you run prime95 for at least 8 hours but most people with suggest that you run prime 95 for 24 hours to make sure that your computer is 100% stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agentemo1*


Just had 20 passes of IBT at very high on 8 threads

and OCCT:Linpack on auto for 1 hour.

CPU Voltage: 1.26875
QPI Voltage: 1.23125

all other settings were Xmisery 4.01

What other test should I run?

Best,

Derek


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I suggest that you run prime95 for at least 8 hours but most people with suggest that you run prime 95 for 24 hours to make sure that your computer is 100% stable.

Can you suggest what settings? or test values?

Thanks!


----------



## lawrencendlw

run a blend test with 8 threads for 24 hours and you'll be fine.


----------



## octoyen

I'm using 2.1 logitech speakers via mini jack. Realtek HD audio would only have one channel working (the left speaker) after waking up from sleep. In order to get it working properly, I would have to unplug the mini jack and then plug it back in. Waking up after hibernation has no such problem.

RealTek HD audio sounds kind of flat, not HD. How good is it? I have an older Soundblast Audigy ZS, and am very tempting to replace RealTek with Audigy ZS.


----------



## superj1977

Ok help please









I just booted to 4.4ghz and windows is up fine but intel burn test or prime gives me BSOD:

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Can somebody shine a light on whats the most likely suspect.










TIA+rep for help


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Ok help please









I just booted to 4.4ghz and windows is up fine but intel burn test or prime gives me BSOD:

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Can somebody shine a light on whats the most likely suspect.










TIA+rep for help










needs more vcore and if you get the bsod code ending in 124 needs qpi.


----------



## superj1977

Thanks Bal3Wolf dude,i will try tommorow night and post back.

Rep+


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Thanks Bal3Wolf dude,i will try tommorow night and post back.

Rep+


for me 4.2ghz with ht to 4.3 takes a large bump and 4.4 needs a even larger bump like 1.44vcore with ht. You might also relax your ram timings and drop the mhz to make sure its not causing you any issues.

4.0 needs 1.24
4.1 needs 1.28
4.2 needs 1.31
4.3 needs 1.37-1.39
4.4 needs 1.42-1.44


----------



## lawrencendlw

I might point out, even though he said this already, that the voltages that Bal3Wolf posted are for his specific CPU. You may or may not get the same results if you use those settings.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I might point out, even though he said this already, that the voltages that Bal3Wolf posted are for his specific CPU. You may or may not get the same results if you use those settings.


Yea i in no way say he will get what i have he could be better or worse just a example and little help for him.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I might point out, even though he said this already, that the voltages that Bal3Wolf posted are for his specific CPU. You may or may not get the same results if you use those settings.


Lawrence thanks very much for pointing this out and yes your totally right,all cpu' are differnet and require different configs in bios,very rare 2 are the same










I was just more looking for some opinions on the BSOD cause and the likely culprit.

I wont be running 1.4+vcore through my cpu if thats what its going to take


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I just wanted to make sure that other people that might just pop in and read his post specifically and not read the last page or so, wouldn't automatically assume that those voltages will work at those speeds on their respective chips. And of course I wasn't calling you out at all Bal3Wolf, I was simply pointing out something that you had already said just to further make your point seen. Good luck with the BSOD's and hopefully you get it worked out soon. You are in good hands and definitely came to the right place for help. If OCN members cannot help you figure out what is wrong with your computer then it is likely that no one will lol.


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I suggest that you run prime95 for at least 8 hours but most people with suggest that you run prime 95 for 24 hours to make sure that your computer is 100% stable.

I left my computer running the "Blend" test over night. I showed up to the studio today and according to logs it crash about 12 hours after starting. Not sure if it BSOD or power might have been an issue.

I bumped my QPI one notch and am running again. thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## lawrencendlw

The fact that you got it to run 12 hours before it crashed means that you are close to being 100% stable. So basically I would try to run it with the adjustment that you made and if that doesn't work then try to bump up the Vcore and test again. If that doesn't work then keep trying. You will get it eventually lol.


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
The fact that you got it to run 12 hours before it crashed means that you are close to being 100% stable. So basically I would try to run it with the adjustment that you made and if that doesn't work then try to bump up the Vcore and test again. If that doesn't work then keep trying. You will get it eventually lol.

haha.

These are my current voltages, being that i may be close how do they look for 4.01 ghz oc. Max temps are 70c.

CPU Voltage: 1.26875
QPI Voltage: 1.23750

Thanks!


----------



## agentemo1

So this time it ran 12ish hours. A few hours before it crash i got a rounding error.

Do I need to be messing with QPI or CPU Voltage?


----------



## Andrew Evenstar

Hey guys... I'm in desperate need of help and I'm a noob. I've built my own computer nearly 6 months ago and I've never been able to get it 100% stable. I can run windows fine --- render HD videos with Sony Vegas, encode videos, use photoshop among many other applications.
-I'm even willing to pay an expert money if he/she successfully helps me though msn/aim/gmail chat.

---------

*My System*
P6X58D Premium
Core i7 930
Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D Dominator 6 GB
BFG BFGEGTX275896OCE GeForce GTX 275 OverClocked Video Card
Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750-Watt TX Series
Antec Twelve Hundred

(I have 3x HDDs & my case has about 6 fans running with LEDS)

---------

*My computer mostly crashes when I play games,* but sometimes it does crash when I'm just in windows. I get a *black screen reset*. I've never received a blue screen memory error. I'm not trying to overclock, I just am just looking for help to get this computer stable.

---------

*I've tried many things to fix this, including:*

I've made sure to clean out any old GPU drivers. I've tried manually setting the Freq & timings in the bios, including xmp profile. But honestly, I'm not very experienced with changing bios settings. I know how to change them, but I'm not sure what they mean.

*This weekend I swapped out my video card for a brand new one. I did the same with the memory and I still got crashes while gaming.*

---------

*I think my problem is either:*

1. Incorrect BIOS settings.
2. Insufficient PSU.
3. Faulty motherboard.

*Here are the successful tests I've ran so far:*

*IntelBurnTest:* Stress Level: Maximum. Ran 3 times
*Furmark:* Ran at nearly max settings for 20+ mins
*MemTest:* Ran for 7+ hours and no errors in log.


----------



## Aden Florian

I'm about to order an open box ASUS P6X58D-E, partly I need some money so I'm selling my classified, and I want the sata 3.0 for my SSD's.

Any reason why not to buy it? I plan to make a trip to MC after I get the board in case it's missing any stuff I need, but I've never had issues with newegg's open box in the past.


----------



## sugiik

@andrew
i got problem like u~

but mine always happen, when i restart ~ then it crash bsod/black screen~

but after that it runs fine, and then if i restart it again, same problems occurs again~


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


I'm about to order an open box ASUS P6X58D-E, partly I need some money so I'm selling my classified, and I want the sata 3.0 for my SSD's.

Any reason why not to buy it? I plan to make a trip to MC after I get the board in case it's missing any stuff I need, but I've never had issues with newegg's open box in the past.


I like my -E alot, great board. The SATA III (or SATA 3.0, or SATA 6 Gb/s







) isn't a good reason to buy it though. Marvell controller doesn't do well at all in reviews. http://www.overclock.net/ssd/859715-...single-vs.html.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andrew Evenstar*


Hey guys... I'm in desperate need of help and I'm a noob. I've built my own computer nearly 6 months ago and I've never been able to get it 100% stable. I can run windows fine --- render HD videos with Sony Vegas, encode videos, use photoshop among many other applications. 
-I'm even willing to pay an expert money if he/she successfully helps me though msn/aim/gmail chat.

---------

*My System*
P6X58D Premium
Core i7 930
Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D Dominator 6 GB
BFG BFGEGTX275896OCE GeForce GTX 275 OverClocked Video Card
Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750-Watt TX Series
Antec Twelve Hundred

(I have 3x HDDs & my case has about 6 fans running with LEDS)

---------

*My computer mostly crashes when I play games,* but sometimes it does crash when I'm just in windows. I get a *black screen reset*. I've never received a blue screen memory error. I'm not trying to overclock, I just am just looking for help to get this computer stable.

---------

*I've tried many things to fix this, including: *

I've made sure to clean out any old GPU drivers. I've tried manually setting the Freq & timings in the bios, including xmp profile. But honestly, I'm not very experienced with changing bios settings. I know how to change them, but I'm not sure what they mean.

*This weekend I swapped out my video card for a brand new one. I did the same with the memory and I still got crashes while gaming.*

---------

*I think my problem is either: *

1. Incorrect BIOS settings. 
2. Insufficient PSU.
3. Faulty motherboard.

*Here are the successful tests I've ran so far: *
*IntelBurnTest:* Stress Level: Maximum. Ran 3 times
*Furmark:* Ran at nearly max settings for 20+ mins
*MemTest:* Ran for 7+ hours and no errors in log.


Black screens make me think video but since you already swapped out the card that goes out the window. Since it isn't a straight BSOD I doubt its voltage so probably on the uncore side. DIMMs tested fine so most likeley QPI/Dram Core Voltage or memory timings. Fill out your system specs for your sig and list all of the Overclock settings in a template form similar to xmisery's templates that can be found on the 2nd post of the first page of the thread. Do this and I bet the guys on this thread can get you straightened out pretty quick.

Went ahead and copy and pasted one of my saved templates here. Just replace my numbers and such for what you have set in BIOS. Also post what your memory timings are set at.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual] 
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[181]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100] 
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz] 
UCLK Frequency.........................[2903MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto] 
CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[.075] 
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80] 
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23125] 
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20] 
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50] 
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled] 
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV] 
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps] 
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled] 
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto] 
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled] 
C1E Support............................[Enabled] 
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled] 
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled] 
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled] 
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled] 
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled] 
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled] 
Active Processor Cores.................[All] 
A20M...................................[Disabled] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled] 
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

3 passes of IBT won't tell you much. I'll do 3-5 as a starting point, then once I can pass 20 at max I know I'm getting close before moving on to Prime95.


----------



## Aden Florian

Thank's for the link sizzle, so I should wait until a board is released with an intel controller? Or is there already a mobo out that supports sata III in raid properly?


----------



## Andrew Evenstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
*Since it isn't a straight BSOD* I doubt its voltage so probably on the uncore side.

Thanks for the feedback so far. I'm curious what you mean by "straight BSOD"... do you mean without the reset?

Here are my BIOS Settings. *All I've done is set the XMP*, no other changes were made.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[X.M.P.]
---eXtreme Memory Profile..............[Profile #1]
---Profile Info: 1600MHz-8-8-8-24-2N-1.65V-1.35V
CPU Ratio Setting......................[Auto]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) TurboMode Tech................[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Auto]
BCLK Frequency.........................[133]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1600MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]
CPU Voltage Control....................[Manuel]
CPU Voltage............................[Auto]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[Auto]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.40000]
IOH Voltage............................[Auto]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
Load-Line Calibration..................[Auto]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Auto]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Auto]
C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

I just ran a few tests right now after setting the XMP. I ran a 5, then 10, then 20 pass of Intel Burn. Here is the screen shot.

http://i53.tinypic.com/nn0glg.jpg

I then started up a game... World of Warcraft at 1920x1080p settings. *I was able to play for only about 5 mins before my computer crashed.*

Just a reminder, I'm not looking to overclock any more than the standard 1600, 8-8-8-24. I'll take less performance for 99-100% stability.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aden Florian* 
Thank's for the link sizzle, so I should wait until a board is released with an intel controller? Or is there already a mobo out that supports sata III in raid properly?

Well it sounded like you were looking to get out of the classified and end up in a nice board with a little money saved and I think a good deal open box or black friday sale on the -E is probably a good way to do that. I just thought you should be aware that the Marvell controller isn't all it's cracked up to be. I'm not up to date on how far away a new Intel controller is. In a time span worth waiting for even if it does come out it will be a pricey board I would think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andrew Evenstar* 
Thanks for the feedback so far. I'm curious what you mean by "straight BSOD"... do you mean without the reset?

Here are my BIOS Settings. *All I've done is set the XMP*, no other changes were made.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[X.M.P.]
---eXtreme Memory Profile..............[Profile #1]
---Profile Info: 1600MHz-8-8-8-24-2N-1.65V-1.35V
CPU Ratio Setting......................[Auto]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) TurboMode Tech................[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Auto]
BCLK Frequency.........................[133]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1600MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]
CPU Voltage Control....................[Manuel]
CPU Voltage............................[Auto]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[Auto]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.40000]
IOH Voltage............................[Auto]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
Load-Line Calibration..................[Auto]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Auto]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Auto]
C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

I just ran a few tests right now after setting the XMP. I ran a 5, then 10, then 20 pass of Intel Burn. Here is the screen shot.

http://i53.tinypic.com/nn0glg.jpg

I then started up a game... World of Warcraft at 1920x1080p settings. *I was able to play for only about 5 mins before my computer crashed.*

Just a reminder, I'm not looking to overclock any more than the standard 1600, 8-8-8-24. I'll take less performance for 99-100% stability.


By straight BSOD I'm just talking about a normal blue screen with usual error codes rather than a black screen.

First off I have to say I've never used the XMP profiles. I've read of them causing troubles. I'd move away from XMP and set the settings yourself. Though you wouldn't think they could mess up to bad when they're pretty much leaving everything at stock except Dram Frequency, Dram Voltage and QPI.









2nd With it at stock baseclock it is having to set a X-12 memory multi.(multi is invisible in this bios it just gives you the DRAM Frequency options available per memory multiplier at a given baseclock) The higher the memory multiplier is the harder to stabilize it will be. You might be happier looking at a mild overclock with a slightly lower memory speed and easier 100% stability.

Third I think you have to determine yet what is causing your troubles. Looks like the settings in that XMP profile might very well be the cause but to make sure I'd set a little less stressful RAM settings manually and try it out. Then if it still is giving grief then the problem is elsewhere. If not you can go from there in pushing the DRAM frequency back up while maintaining stability.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1064MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[~2128MHz] This should always be twice DRAM Frequency
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

Those are the changes I'd make for testing it out. Suprising XMP left the Spread spectrum on. That alone might be the main problem. Even so QPI at 1.4v isn't good at all considering you are otherwise running stock.

For testing I'd use Prime95 blend as well as some all around general, gaming whatever use. You don't have your system specs in the sig, but watch your CPU temps in Realtemp or the like while doing this. Shouldn't be a problem though even if you have stock cooling as you are still at stock CPU speed and auto voltage. Really you should be able to run it for 12(24,36+







) hours without a problem. If you are getting black screens while gaming due to RAM this would usually show up in Prime95 blend pretty quick so an hour or so should suffice for your needs here.


----------



## Adrian Nilsson

I'm a proud owner of this mobo.
Please add me to the list!


----------



## TheNutzRutz

Hi all NOOB here
i would like to know if there is any info on overclocking th i7 970 with the p6x58d-e
i got it to 4gig with temps of 32c idle to 55c under load (with window open) And 38 idle to 60c under load with window shut lol with 1.275 volts i disabled a few things in bios i recongnised like C1 etc etc but as for them i realy am a noob with this board (prime and linX stable
i have water loop with a EK full nickle block (board isnt water cooled) i just dont have a clue exactly what too change in the bios realy i did with my old rampage extreme 775 but not with this
PLEASE ANY HELP APPRECIATED


----------



## lovepack

I am very new to Overclocking so bare with me.

I don't know what I am doing wrong but I followed xmisery suggested settings and am unable to maintain a OC for longer than four hours. I begin by lowering the the CPU multiplier to 15 then move on to find my best BCLK by setting it to 191 and decrease my QPI/DRAM until I find the lowest stable voltage(happened to be 1.2250 well actually I just gave up going any lower). I then uped the multiplier to 19 and also had to raise my CPU voltage to 1.3250. At this point I ran Intel Burn Test for 5 cycles on Maximum with no errors with a load temperature of 74C. About 4 hours later I receive my first random reboot so I go back to the drawing board. Ever since then I have been unable to get anything stable besides defaults. I even tried raising the multiplier rather than the BLCK with no success even OCs to 3.4Ghz want over 1.28 volts and I refuse to raise it that much on such a low OC.
Attempt One = A1 Attempt Two = A2 Everything else was left the same. Please help expose my noobness. I am ready to take a hammer to the 950 after seeing how easily everyone else is able to do this.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[19.0]*A1;A2[23.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]A1;A2[160]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-15**MHz]A1; A2[13**]
UCLK Frequency.........................[30**MHz]A1;A2[27**]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.3250]A1=A2
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.2250]A1=A2
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

My Comp-U-tator
CPU - Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz
Motherboard - ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366
RAM - Mushkin Enhanced Redline 6GB (3 x 2GB) 12 Gigs total All timings are set to the advertised.
CPU cooler - Prolimatech Megahalems and (Push/Pull) 2x Noctua NF-P12-1300
Video Card - SAPPHIRE 100280SR Radeon HD 5970 (Hemlock) 2GB
Power Supply - CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-1000HX 1000W
Hard drive - Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1 2.5" 64GB SATA III and Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s
Operating System - Win 7 Home Premium 64bit
Case - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel

Thank you for your time!

On a side note when I first got my computer I was able to turn on AHCI and my SATA III drives would show as Sata in the boot section; recently I have noticed they no longer do this and show up as IDE.


----------



## christrodr

@Lovepack
I'm not sure, but with 12 G0 of RAM, you probably need more QPI/DRAM Core Voltage


----------



## Andrew Evenstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


By straight BSOD I'm just talking about a normal blue screen with usual error codes rather than a black screen.

First off I have to say I've never used the XMP profiles. I've read of them causing troubles. I'd move away from XMP and set the settings yourself. Though you wouldn't think they could mess up to bad when they're pretty much leaving everything at stock except Dram Frequency, Dram Voltage and QPI.









2nd With it at stock baseclock it is having to set a X-12 memory multi.(multi is invisible in this bios it just gives you the DRAM Frequency options available per memory multiplier at a given baseclock) The higher the memory multiplier is the harder to stabilize it will be. You might be happier looking at a mild overclock with a slightly lower memory speed and easier 100% stability.

Third I think you have to determine yet what is causing your troubles. Looks like the settings in that XMP profile might very well be the cause but to make sure I'd set a little less stressful RAM settings manually and try it out. Then if it still is giving grief then the problem is elsewhere. If not you can go from there in pushing the DRAM frequency back up while maintaining stability.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1064MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[~2128MHz] This should always be twice DRAM Frequency
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

Those are the changes I'd make for testing it out. Suprising XMP left the Spread spectrum on. That alone might be the main problem. Even so QPI at 1.4v isn't good at all considering you are otherwise running stock.

For testing I'd use Prime95 blend as well as some all around general, gaming whatever use. You don't have your system specs in the sig, but watch your CPU temps in Realtemp or the like while doing this. Shouldn't be a problem though even if you have stock cooling as you are still at stock CPU speed and auto voltage. Really you should be able to run it for 12(24,36+







) hours without a problem. If you are getting black screens while gaming due to RAM this would usually show up in Prime95 blend pretty quick so an hour or so should suffice for your needs here.


I used the settings you advised.... but with 1066/2133 & 8-8-8-24 (correct)?

It crashed about 10 mins after being in windows. Right now I'm using the same settings... hoping it won't just crash on me again.

I'll start using Realtemp, Prime95 for testing later today after work.

Thanks,


----------



## TheNutzRutz

I see so many forums about the 920's 930's etc and even the 950's but i cant find any about this board and the 970's
Please any help welcomed


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andrew Evenstar*


I used the settings you advised.... but with 1066/2133 & 8-8-8-24 (correct)?

It crashed about 10 mins after being in windows. Right now I'm using the same settings... hoping it won't just crash on me again.

I'll start using Realtemp, Prime95 for testing later today after work.

Thanks,


Yep correct, I forgot the +2. 
That shouldn't have crashed at all. Very reasonable settings. Blue screen this time or another black ? The only other thing I can think as far as problem being in the settings is the RAM timings. At that low of frequency it 8-8-8-24 shouldn't matter though. You can try running those all in auto or 9-9-9-24 and see if it helps. I'm doubting it at this point though.

So now you have to look at possibilities of hardware failure not involving the OC settings. I'd check the mounting of the motherboard; standoffs all in, not touching metal anywhere that sort of thing.

Power problems in general. Your PSU should be plenty sufficient. I'd basically go threw and unconnect all the power then reconnect everything as if you were doing it from scratch. 275 probably has dual power going to it, make sure both are connected if so etc....If you have an extra PSU or can borrow one trying a new PSU with the system wouldn't be a bad idea. PSU is a good one but even Corsair every now and then sells a dud.

What are the temps doing before the crash?

Pulling the CPU and checking the socket for bent pins isn't something I'd overlook.

That's about all I have for ideas this morning. Hopefully one of the other guys will chime in here and pick up on an easy fix that I'm missing. It's always nice when that happens.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheNutzRutz*









I see so many forums about the 920's 930's etc and even the 950's but i cant find any about this board and the 970's
Please any help welcomed


Just a matter of numbers. Tons of 920s and 930s sold but not near as many 970s. Very nice chip you have. Most any info you find for the 980 will apply for the 970 also. Except that the 970 has a locked CPU multiplier. And really they don't appear to overclock all that much different than a 920 or 930. Some 32nm specifics that you will need to be aware of. It is my understanding that the 970s and 980s are less forgiving of being overvolted but make up for it in that generally they seem to be able to pull the same clocks at less voltage than the 45nm i7s. What the safe upper threshold is I can't say. I don't think it is something you should run into unless you get a little crazy with voltage in the 4.2+ range or are making some suicide runs with extreme cooling. Also I'd hesitate to push the memory controller too hard until you get some good solid info on how that is holding up at different voltages for other overclockers. There are plenty of 980 owners with these boards that you should be able to get a good feel for what they are able to do with it and what sort of "safe" parameters they are using. Other than that overclocking it shouldn't be all that much different than overclocking a 920 or 930, it just has a couple extra cores and should run nice low voltage overclocks.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

ok cheers for that
i just dont understand what the bios meens on this ie i know BLCK is basicly FSB but what is QPI and IOH etc ow and clock skew delay what should it be do u recon?

I will look at some 980x OC pages to find more info


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheNutzRutz* 
ok cheers for that
i just dont understand what the bios meens on this ie i know BLCK is basicly FSB but what is QPI and IOH etc

I will look at some 980x OC pages to find more info

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gulftown/

^-- that guide should help you out a bit. Note I haven't read that one but his guide for Lynnfield was very well done so I don't hesitate to recomend his Bloomfield and Gulftown guide either.

QPI/Dram Core Voltage can be thought of as your uncore voltage although that isn't quite accurate. IOH is chipset voltage, coming from 775 thinking of it as MCH without the memory part (lol) might make sense to you although its lost on me. Other thread members have had good luck with slightly overvolting the IOH to obtain higher DRAM frequencies without having to push the QPI/Dram Core Voltage as high as they otherwise would have. For my use (sub 1600MHz) it is of little consequence and keeping it at near minimums is what I have done (1.10-1.14)No point in me trying to explain all the settings when others have already done a nice job of it though.

This should help out also even though it is for EVGA boards http://www.evga.com/forumsarchive/tm...09&mpage=1&key

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovepack* 
I am very new to Overclocking so bare with me.

I don't know what I am doing wrong but I followed xmisery suggested settings and am unable to maintain a OC for longer than four hours. I begin by lowering the the CPU multiplier to 15 then move on to find my best BCLK by setting it to 191 and decrease my QPI/DRAM until I find the lowest stable voltage(happened to be 1.2250 well actually I just gave up going any lower). I then uped the multiplier to 19 and also had to raise my CPU voltage to 1.3250. At this point I ran Intel Burn Test for 5 cycles on Maximum with no errors with a load temperature of 74C. About 4 hours later I receive my first random reboot so I go back to the drawing board. Ever since then I have been unable to get anything stable besides defaults. I even tried raising the multiplier rather than the BLCK with no success even OCs to 3.4Ghz want over 1.28 volts and I refuse to raise it that much on such a low OC.
Attempt One = A1 Attempt Two = A2 Everything else was left the same. Please help expose my noobness. I am ready to take a hammer to the 950 after seeing how easily everyone else is able to do this.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[19.0]*A1;A2[23.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]A1;A2[160]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-15**MHz]A1; A2[13**]
UCLK Frequency.........................[30**MHz]A1;A2[27**]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.3250]A1=A2
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.2250]A1=A2
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

My Comp-U-tator
CPU - Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz
Motherboard - ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366
RAM - Mushkin Enhanced Redline 6GB (3 x 2GB) 12 Gigs total All timings are set to the advertised.
CPU cooler - Prolimatech Megahalems and (Push/Pull) 2x Noctua NF-P12-1300
Video Card - SAPPHIRE 100280SR Radeon HD 5970 (Hemlock) 2GB
Power Supply - CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-1000HX 1000W
Hard drive - Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1 2.5" 64GB SATA III and Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s
Operating System - Win 7 Home Premium 64bit
Case - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel

Thank you for your time!

On a side note when I first got my computer I was able to turn on AHCI and my SATA III drives would show as Sata in the boot section; recently I have noticed they no longer do this and show up as IDE.

Lovepack I'm pretty much just bumping you up here so that you don't get lost in the mix since in my replies you got skipped over a bit. As far as loosing AHCI; Did you clear CMOS or reset optimized defaults somewhere along the way. I think that could explain it.

As far as your overclock you seem a bit all over the place and mixing methods. What is your goal for the overclock ?


----------



## TheNutzRutz

thanks chap i will have a butchers at that guide

as i say im prime 95 stable and occt stable and linX stable so at 4gig it is stable as you like but want to try for 4,5 as i am on water cooling etc

cheers again


----------



## [email protected]

is there any way to get readings via an voltmeter on the P6X58D-E?

i would really like to know my real qpi voltage that's why. does it vdroop
at the same value as my vcore (llc off)?


----------



## lovepack

Thanks for the replies christrodr + sizzzle. The one thing I was able to keep stable was my RAM and I was just as shocked as you that I was able to keep my QPI/DRAM voltage so low with 12 gigs. After reading other 950 Overclockers they all seem to be using 1.32V-1.39v and that was my major concern when I was trying to OC my CPU. I will give it another whirl and increase the Voltage on the CPU. I was trying to make a stable 4Ghz OC. I tried two different methods the first being to lower the CPU multiplier and find my lowest QPI/DRAM voltage for a BLCK of 191. Once I had that I tried to up the multiplier and that is where I ran into problems. The second was just use the same QPI/DRAM voltage but lower the BLCK and up the multiplier.

In regards to the CMOS yeah I had to clear it on multiple occasions but I would always set it back to AHCI but my boot drive would still remain at IDE rather than SATA.


----------



## Andrew Evenstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
Yep correct, I forgot the +2.
That shouldn't have crashed at all. Very reasonable settings. Blue screen this time or another black ? The only other thing I can think as far as problem being in the settings is the RAM timings. At that low of frequency it 8-8-8-24 shouldn't matter though. You can try running those all in auto or 9-9-9-24 and see if it helps. I'm doubting it at this point though.

So now you have to look at possibilities of hardware failure not involving the OC settings. I'd check the mounting of the motherboard; standoffs all in, not touching metal anywhere that sort of thing.

Power problems in general. Your PSU should be plenty sufficient. I'd basically go threw and unconnect all the power then reconnect everything as if you were doing it from scratch. 275 probably has dual power going to it, make sure both are connected if so etc....If you have an extra PSU or can borrow one trying a new PSU with the system wouldn't be a bad idea. PSU is a good one but even Corsair every now and then sells a dud.

What are the temps doing before the crash?

Pulling the CPU and checking the socket for bent pins isn't something I'd overlook.

That's about all I have for ideas this morning. Hopefully one of the other guys will chime in here and pick up on an easy fix that I'm missing. It's always nice when that happens.

I changed the timings to 9-9-9-24 and it crashed just a few minutes after getting into windows.

The system doesn't crash as much when I set the QPI Link Data Rate manually to 4800.. or atleast it seems so. I will open up the system within the next two days to reconnect everything. I do have both PCI E connectors to the GTX 275. And this weekend I will most likely buy/rent a new power supply. I'm going to send you a PM with a couple other noob questions.


----------



## christrodr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


is there any way to get readings via an voltmeter on the P6X58D-E?

i would really like to know my real qpi voltage that's why. does it vdroop
at the same value as my vcore (llc off)?


http://www.clunk.org.uk/reviews/asus...ew/Page-4.html


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christrodr*


http://www.clunk.org.uk/reviews/asus...ew/Page-4.html


wow just logged in lol







thanx mate


----------



## lovepack

Thank you baby Jesus I finally achieved stability @ 19x207 with 1.26v!


----------



## Sean Webster

I got myself to 4GHz stable 100% pretty easily with this board and I LOVE IT!
Thanks for posting your settings too. Here is mine:
Asus P6X58D Premium

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.31250]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.28750]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

If there is anything that you see that i can/should change here reply because im new to overclocking and would apreciate it.


----------



## Hindsight

I have a couple 3-pin fans connected to the cha_fan connectors on my board, but for some reason, I can't control their speed via Asus Fan Expert. Fan Export controls the speed of my CPU fan just fine, but won't control any of the case fans. Is there something I need to do to make this work?


----------



## jayarte

~sizzzle~ said:


> http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gulftown/
> 
> ^-- that guide should help you out a bit. Note I haven't read that one but his guide for Lynnfield was very well done so I don't hesitate to recomend his Bloomfield and Gulftown guide either.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link to this guide. I found it to be very useful.


----------



## Althulas

Hi just got this MB with a 930 for a bargain price. A lot read through here and done the 1st 100 pages but have a question already. I'm installing a GTX 580 when I can get a water block for it. At the moment I was planing to use my WC 8800GTX in another slot for the physics x now can this be run in the 3rd Pcie slot without narrow the x16 lanes of the primary Pcie slot?


----------



## hugo19941994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Althulas*


Hi just got this MB with a 930 for a bargain price. A lot read through here and done the 1st 100 pages but have a question already. I'm installing a GTX 580 when I can get a water block for it. At the moment I was planing to use my WC 8800GTX in another slot for the physics x now can this be run in the 3rd Pcie slot without narrow the x16 lanes of the primary Pcie slot?


The top slot will always run at x16 no matter what. The second/third slot can run at either x16/x1 or x8/x8 respectively. x8 has very little impact on performance.

If you put your 8800GTX on the third slot, the board will automatically set the lanes as following - x16/x8/x8
On the other hand, if you put it on the second slot the motherboard will automatically set it up as following - x16/x16/x1
If you populate both you can manually choose.
In conclusion: NO - if you put your 8800GT in the third slot your GTX580 will still run at x16 (and your 8800GTX will run at x8)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I went back to testing my board and i found if i run lower nb speeds and set the ioh and cpu skews to 300 i was able to get my 4ghz clock down to 1.224 vcore from 1.240 i havet tried higher clocks yet. This is just a short run it went all night fine but i lowerd the qpi more today and still stable.


----------



## Althulas

Cheers Hugo I was debating what to do with the 8800 GTX as it's not worth much money now so it can serve out it's retirement for PhysicsX. Looking forward to my new build after the house move.


----------



## lawrencendlw

TechREACTION is a great site with a ton of information and great blogs and reviews (and I don't just say that because I write a blog for TechREACTION lol). The senior members/admin (not saying the the rest of the members are not) are very knowledgeable and willing to help anyone that asks. So if you need assistance and are not getting the question answered in a way that you feel it should be answered the post it over there too and it wouldn't hurt to get a second opinion either.



jayarte said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/...-and-gulftown/
> 
> ^-- that guide should help you out a bit. Note I haven't read that one but his guide for Lynnfield was very well done so I don't hesitate to recomend his Bloomfield and Gulftown guide either.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link to this guide. I found it to be very useful.


----------



## hugo19941994

I'm glad I could help you, Althulas. I used my 8800GT for PhysX/Folding but it braked a week ago...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hindsight* 
I have a couple 3-pin fans connected to the cha_fan connectors on my board, but for some reason, I can't control their speed via Asus Fan Expert. Fan Export controls the speed of my CPU fan just fine, but won't control any of the case fans. Is there something I need to do to make this work?

You can only control 4-pin fans connected to the 4-pin headers on the motherboard via BIOS/Software. If you want to control the speed of you 3-pin fans you need to buy a fan controller like this


----------



## Nakattk

Is this sound card better than the onboard sound of the P6X58D-E?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829102019


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
Is this sound card better than the onboard sound of the P6X58D-E?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829102019

Probly is but what do you use your pc for and what kinda speakers sound setup do you use ?


----------



## Regalia87

Would i have any problem with the P6X58D-E if i do SLI and a dedicated physx card and also a sound card in the PCI_E x1? Will it effect the graphics cards bandwith?


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hugo19941994* 
You can only control 4-pin fans connected to the 4-pin headers on the motherboard via BIOS/Software. If you want to control the speed of you 3-pin fans you need to buy a fan controller like this


I can controll the fans connected to my motherboard with Speedfan. And they are 3pin.


----------



## Nakattk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Probly is but what do you use your pc for and what kinda speakers sound setup do you use ?


I mainly play games on it and watch movies. I have a logitech surround sound setup 5.1.


----------



## hugo19941994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regalia87*


Would i have any problem with the P6X58D-E if i do SLI and a dedicated physx card and also a sound card in the PCI_E x1? Will it effect the graphics cards bandwith?


No. The sound card will use x1, the first GPU x16, the second GPU x8 and the third GPU x8.However, if you want, you can manually change the last 2 from the BIOS from x8 x8 to x16 x1.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*

I can controll the fans connected to my motherboard with Speedfan. And they are 3pin.


I didn't know that you could change the speed of the 3-pin fans which are connected to the motherboard. I've read that certain motherboards have voltage regulators for the 3-pin fans, much like any fan controller. However I didn't know that this one had this feature.

I've used speedfan in the past, and I could only change the speed of the PWM (4-pin) fans. On the -E BIOS you can only change the speed of the 4-pins. I'm going to try speedfan now and see if I can control my other fans.

EDIT:

I still can't change the speed of my 3-pins. There are only 3 speeds, but there are 5 headers on this board... Maybe it's something the Premium has that the -E version doesn't.


----------



## Warfox101




----------



## Hindsight

Is it normal to be able to get to 4.2 at a really low voltage but have to go way up to hit 4.4? I can hit 4.2 easy at 182x23 on 1.2875 vcore (might even be able to hit it at lower vcore but haven't tried), yet I need about 1.4 vcore to get me to 4.4.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That is odd but maybe that is your processor's wall. For instance, most i7-930's (I know you have a 950) can go up to 3.8 at stock or near stock voltage but to get to 4.0 or 4.2 it takes quite a bit more voltage. So maybe the added multiplier on the 950 is compensating for that. 182 * 21= 3.885 GHz so that sounds about right to me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hindsight* 
Is it normal to be able to get to 4.2 at a really low voltage but have to go way up to hit 4.4? I can hit 4.2 easy at 182x23 on 1.2875 vcore (might even be able to hit it at lower vcore but haven't tried), yet I need about 1.4 vcore to get me to 4.4.

Sounds like my 930 4200 needs 1.31 but 4300 needed 1.38-1.39.


----------



## Hindsight

Thanks for the replies. I'd really like to get to 4.4 or 4.6 on as low a voltage as possible. I'm trying to figure out if there are any other tweaks I can make instead of really ramping up the vcore. I have the CPU clock skew set to 300ps, and the cpu diff amp to 800mv. HT is off, as is turbo. I've basically followed the guide xmisery posted here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8649740 except that I am using a lower bclk and a higher multiplier since I'm running a 950 chip (I'm at 192x23). The bclk isn't the issue because I can get to well over 200 bclk with the cpu multi turned down. All I have to do to make 4.4 stable is jack the vcore to 1.4, so I don't think any of the other voltages would help like qpi or dram etc (or am I mistaken on that assumption?).

Is anyone running 4.4 or higher with under 1.35vcore on any chip?

I guess I could try going with a 24 multi though I read odd multis are better. I could also try going down to a 21 multi and upping the BCLK.


----------



## gibsonnova74

For 4.4GHz I had to use 1.4v+ to have 100% stable. I'm stable at 4.5GHz, but I have to use 1.45v for it.


----------



## Hindsight

Thanks. Thats looking to be the same for me. I just found the 950 thread and it looks like only two people were able to get to 4.4 on less than 1.4 volts (1.36 and 1.35). The rest were 1.4 or over. So it looks fairly standard.


----------



## Boatski

Quick question. With our mobos, can I run two HDDs in RAID 1 and have a 3rd HDD that's not part of the RAID?

For example:
2x 1TB in RAID 1 in Sata ports 1 & 2
1x 1TB NOT in a RAID in Sata port 3


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boatski* 
Quick question. With our mobos, can I run two HDDs in RAID 1 and have a 3rd HDD that's not part of the RAID?

For example:
2x 1TB in RAID 1 in Sata ports 1 & 2
1x 1TB NOT in a RAID in Sata port 3

I was sure you could because that is what I'm doing on another ASUS board I have, but I just checked the bios on my P6X58 and it is in fact a bit different. You can configure the SATA ports to run in RAID, AHCI, or IDE mode, but it applies to all of them. The other ASUS board I have allows you to run ports 1-4 in RAID, and then 5-6 in IDE... so I have my boot drive on IDE and a RAID 5 array on ports 1-4.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boatski* 
Quick question. With our mobos, can I run two HDDs in RAID 1 and have a 3rd HDD that's not part of the RAID?

For example:
2x 1TB in RAID 1 in Sata ports 1 & 2
1x 1TB NOT in a RAID in Sata port 3

That is what I'm doing. I have two WD RE4 in RAID 0 and one Hitachi 500GB as backup. I recommend using the Intel Rapid Storage Controller and not the Matrix controller. Don't bother with the Marvell controller for SATA 3. It's slower unless you have a state of the art SSD.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 
That is what I'm doing. I have two WD RE4 in RAID 0 and one Hitachi 500GB as backup. I recommend using the Intel Rapid Storage Controller and not the Matrix controller. Don't bother with the Marvell controller for SATA 3. It's slower unless you have a state of the art SSD.

^^ i second this.

Just sold me D-E last week and i had ssd for boot,2x 320gb in raid0) and a 1tb for storage all on the ICH10R.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If you guys have not already seen this then take a minute to go over and look at is as I am sure that you wont be disappointed that you did. I need a new case contest


----------



## jayarte

I might *fingers crossed* have finally got my pc stable. Once I'm sure, I'll post the settings here. My bsod's may have been caused by the razer mouse driver being out of date, and windows driver auto-update being enabled. (Or then again, might have been something else entirely). Anyways, I've done plenty of the usual testing with memtest, prime95 and burnin, and so far, so good. My question is, what, if any energy saving options do folks think I should re-enable in bios, and in what order?

Thanks for any help ^^


----------



## Hindsight

When I enable the Q-Fan control in BIOS for the CPU fan, sometimes I get a "CPU Fan Speed Error" message during boot. It doesn't happen every time, just sometimes. I have the Q-fan profile set to Turbo. If I disable the Q-Fan control, I never get the error. I'd like to keep the Q-fan control on...... does anyone know why this happens and if there is a work around? I'm running the latest bios.


----------



## jaredgomez

Noticed there's a new BIOS update available. Should I update? My PC's working fine btw.


----------



## Boatski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaredgomez*


Noticed there's a new BIOS update available. Should I update? My PC's working fine btw.


If it's not broke, why fix it?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Has anyone used the silver arrow or the noctua D14 on our boards the -e or -p im wondering how many ram slots it will block if any Photos would be nice.


----------



## fockwulf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Has anyone used the silver arrow or the noctua D14 on our boards the -e or -p im wondering how many ram slots it will block if any Photos would be nice.


the answer is actually none if you use standard height RAM. and there still is the option to move the faulty "front" fan upwards to leave more space...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fockwulf*


the answer is actually none if you use standard height RAM. and there still is the option to move the faulty "front" fan upwards to leave more space...











Hmm i got pi ram so they are taller ram looks like it would block my first 2 slots would be bad cause the board needs those to run tripple channel.


----------



## fockwulf

Hi,

my RAM is standard height and there is still 10mm space between the fan and the burried RAM.

hope that helps !


----------



## Bal3Wolf

What model ram do you have so i can look them up and see the specs on how tall they are.


----------



## fockwulf

Hi Bal3Wolf,

My RAM

edit: link fixed


----------



## ATCSMike

Hi,

Hope I put this in the correct topic. Quick question. I may have ordered the wrong RAM for this MB/CPU combo. I'm building another system and ordered a i7-950 CPU, P6X58D-E and Patriot PV7362000ELK (3x2GB) 9-11-9-27 1.65v RAM.

Am I going to have problems using this RAM? It's not on the ASUS official RAM list but using Patriot's memory configurator, they say it's compatible. I know the MB should handle it but I'm not sure of the CPU. I never thought about looking at the memory specs before. I see that it is 800/1066 on intel's web site. I'm probably not going to do any OCing, but if I do it will only be slight and under 4Ghz.

Thanks.

Mike

My new build:

ASUS P6X58D-E
i7 950
Patriot 6GB RAM
Corsair H50-1 cooling
ASUS HD6870
Seagate 1TB HDD
Lightscribe DVD Burner
Coolermaster HAF 922
Corsair CMPSU 750HX PSU
Win7 x64 Home Premium


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATCSMike* 
Hi,

Hope I put this in the correct topic. Quick question. I may have ordered the wrong RAM for this MB/CPU combo. I'm building another system and ordered a i7-950 CPU, P6X58D-E and Patriot PV7362000ELK (3x2GB) 9-11-9-27 1.65v RAM.

Am I going to have problems using this RAM? It's not on the ASUS official RAM list but using Patriot's memory configurator, they say it's compatible. I know the MB should handle it but I'm not sure of the CPU. I never thought about looking at the memory specs before. I see that it is 800/1066 on intel's web site. I'm probably not going to do any OCing, but if I do it will only be slight and under 4Ghz.

Thanks.

Mike

My new build:

ASUS P6X58D-E
i7 950
Patriot 6GB RAM
Corsair H50-1 cooling
ASUS HD6870
Seagate 1TB HDD
Lightscribe DVD Burner
Coolermaster HAF 922
Corsair CMPSU 750HX PSU
Win7 x64 Home Premium

I'm not able to find the RAM you are talking about with the part number you provided, but it should be just fine. Triple chnl kits are designed for this chipset and the CPU doesn't care which memory you use. I never use the compatible RAM list on mfgs websites. It doesn't mean other RAM isn't compatible, it just means that is all they have tested on and found to work (and they can't test EVERY RAM set out there... there are just far too many, so they test a handful and call it good). Most RAM should work just fine and the MemOK function on this MB will help ensure the board posts so you can work through any issues. But there is a > 90% chance you will plug in your ram and be just fine.


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hindsight* 
When I enable the Q-Fan control in BIOS for the CPU fan, sometimes I get a "CPU Fan Speed Error" message during boot. It doesn't happen every time, just sometimes. I have the Q-fan profile set to Turbo. If I disable the Q-Fan control, I never get the error. I'd like to keep the Q-fan control on...... does anyone know why this happens and if there is a work around? I'm running the latest bios.

I figured it out with some research. The "Turbo" fan control mode in the bios will turn the fan down to something like 20%. If your aftermarket CPU fan runs below a certain RPM (600 I think?) at 20% speed, then you'll get the error. If you still want bios fan speed control, select "manual" mode instead of turbo, and you can then set the min speed, max speed, and the CPU temp that max speed is reached. If you don't have "manual" speed mode, you need to update your bios. The latest bios offers this option.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fockwulf* 
Hi Bal3Wolf,

My RAM

link is bad lol says page not found nothing im finding really tells you how tall the ram is tho.


----------



## fockwulf

link edited.

My RAM

seems like my RAM has been discontinued. victim of OCZ policy to focus on more profitable high end RAM. working fine so far though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

And heres my ram looks to be another 10mm or so taller then yours. You can raise the fan next to the ram up some right ? to maybe make it fit right above the ram.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-352-_-Product


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
And heres my ram looks to be another 10mm or so taller then yours. You can raise the fan next to the ram up some right ? to maybe make it fit right above the ram.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-352-_-Product

Whats different with the Premium Bios?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lefty67* 
Whats different with the Premium Bios?

More stable at higher blks for me and some users reported they got better overclocks using it. I switch back and forth from the prem and -e bios depending what im doing lol.


----------



## Southsider

Hi all. New to overclocking after 20 years in the industry, something new is always exciting. I picked up the ASUS P6X58D Premium and an i7 950 and have been working on a satisfying overclock. Here is what I have so far:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1511569

I was able to run a Prime95 blend for 24 hours with no errors. After stopping that, I ran a 20 pass Intel Burntest on very high successfully. So all seems well. It amazing what one tick of voltage can do. if I lower the voltage just one tick, I get a near immediate BSOD upon starting a Prime95 blend. However, with just that one extra tick I'm able to run Prime95 for 24 hours and a 20 pass IBT on very high.

I have only changed 3 values in the BIOS: Ratio (23), BCLK (185), and CPU Voltage (1.41875). With so many other values to tweak, I wonder if somethign else will help get me to a higher OC with a higher BCLK, or a lower voltage. However, not knowing what most of them actually do, I wonder if I'd be gimping my system even though it may still be stable. Am I crazy? Should I just be happy with this OC?

EDIT: Funny, as I was about to click "Submit" to this post, I got a BSOD. I chalk it up to that I didn't do a fresh restart after all those stress tests. Or should I worry?


----------



## lawrencendlw

There is links to a template on the first page with settings for a OC of different levels. try that but use your higher multiplier and lower BLCK to achieve the OC you want. Every CPU is different so those settings aren't set in stone but they will get you close. You should only have to adjust the CPU Voltage (Or Vcore) and the QPI/DRAM if any settings. The RAM settings on there are for the posters memory with his OC so check your ram's specs before assuming that they will work for it. For all you know, you could get tighter timings than the ones posted. Good luck and let us know if you hit any snags.

As for your current OC, whenever I get a BSOD I always go up 2 settings in the BIOS because that will ensure stability (most of the time). So since you already went up 1, I would increase your Vcore 1 more notch and test by doing whatever it is that you intend to do with the computer ( whatever is most stressful on the computer). Also, you might be able to lower your Vcore by manually adjusting the other settings so I would suggest that you save your current settings in the BIOS and try one of the templates (Adjusted for your higher multiplier of course).


----------



## ATCSMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


I'm not able to find the RAM you are talking about with the part number you provided, but it should be just fine. Triple chnl kits are designed for this chipset and the CPU doesn't care which memory you use. I never use the compatible RAM list on mfgs websites. It doesn't mean other RAM isn't compatible, it just means that is all they have tested on and found to work (and they can't test EVERY RAM set out there... there are just far too many, so they test a handful and call it good). Most RAM should work just fine and the MemOK function on this MB will help ensure the board posts so you can work through any issues. But there is a > 90% chance you will plug in your ram and be just fine.


Thanks. For some reason if you Google that Patriot memory and a few others nothing will come up. Info is only on their website for some reason and shows up using the memory configurator only.

Mike


----------



## [email protected]

@Southsider: it may also be the qpi/dram that you've set to low. many i7 950
have a rather crummy intergrated memory controler that may need a lot of voltage.

but then again it can be many things wenn it's a bsod


----------



## Southsider

So I fired up some programs and games to see how they performed with my OC. All was well except for Warcraft which would crash after several minutes of heavy play. The OS was fine, it was just the game crashing with a memory based error (couldn't write to...etc). Happened several times, I rebooted just for kicks, and it still happened. So I put my CPU voltage up one more notch to 4.2250V.

I had also been reading about the QPI/DRAM Voltage setting, and how some believe it should remain within .03V of the CPU, I had actually never even looked at what the "Auto" setting had it at. Since this seemd to be a memory related problem, I thought the QPI/DRAM could very well be the culprit. When I checked, it was at 1.3700V. I put it up to 1.4000V. After the fresh boot, I went into the game and it was stable the half hour or so I played. It was late and I was tired so I didn't push it any further. Temps didn't seem to go up much if at all with these changes.

Quite humurous that Warcraft could cause a crash when P95 and IBT could not. Leave it to those wonderful devs at Blizzard.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's not that it's more stressful that IBT and P95 is because it's not (No where near as stressfull) but it is that sometimes certain things will stress other parts of a computer more than some stress tests do. I had a 100% stable (Or so I thought) OC that withstood several IBT 20 runs at maximum (I ran IBT at least 10 times with a 20 count test at maximum) and 2 days of Prime95 but the first time I went to go on the internet it crashed on me. So I bumped a couple of voltages and it has been rock solid ever since (Knock on wood).


----------



## kzinti1

When referring to the OC templates would you *please* list the Permalink to that post? It would take a half-page of explanation as to why this is important so I won't waste your time explaining. Trust me on this. It'll help more than a few of us who can't link to these posts as they've been referred to before.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

as this is the P6X58D-E and Premium site ill ask here as well

Can you make the 2nd PCI-E 16x (2nd BLUE SLOT) the main boot slot so my gtx480 will show bios and not the GTX460 i am using for physx

My dilema is i have an arctic cooler on the 480 and it is to big for the 460 to fit in the 2nd slot so i have put them the other way round but i can only see the bios on the 460 and once windows loads i can see the desktop
so my question is How do i boot to pci slot 2 video boot device
Please any help appreciated


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheNutzRutz*


as this is the P6X58D-E and Premium site ill ask here as well

Can you make the 2nd PCI-E 16x (2nd BLUE SLOT) the main boot slot so my gtx480 will show bios and not the GTX460 i am using for physx

My dilema is i have an arctic cooler on the 480 and it is to big for the 460 to fit in the 2nd slot so i have put them the other way round but i can only see the bios on the 460 and once windows loads i can see the desktop
so my question is How do i boot to pci slot 2 video boot device
Please any help appreciated


No i had same problem and asked asus about it and they have no plans to add that function or change it right now.


----------



## Faraz

Yeah, I had a similar issue when I was using a PhysX card. I looked around everywhere and there's no way to change the priority of the slots.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can have the Physx card set as the physx card using the Nvidia Control panel however and just try to hook the monitor up to the 480.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

This is terrible news 
I remember an older system i had i was able to change the pci e lanes but NOT now lol

Ow well i will have to live with it. 
What do you all think about using a card just for physx (Is it worth it) , I noticed a little bit better increse in mafia but only using like 4% of the cards gpu and it was like 60c to 70c Un overclocked (the 460 that is) the 480 runs pretty much full steam 90+% and hits 60c and this is Overclocked to 850 core 1700 shaders and 2000Mhz ram,

so for the extra Â£Â£Â£s i thrown at it hhhhhhhhm


----------



## E30M3

Well, after 2 months of problem free running, my board gave up the ghost. Won't post, MemOK light stays lit no matter what I do with my memory, single stick doesn't matter. Cleared the CMOS reset to stock settings nothing. Seen a bunch of issues like this and everyone just warrantied the board so off it goes tomorrow in the AM. No loss for me other than stripping my system, nbd.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheNutzRutz*


This is terrible news 
I remember an older system i had i was able to change the pci e lanes but NOT now lol

Ow well i will have to live with it. 
What do you all think about using a card just for physx (Is it worth it) , I noticed a little bit better increse in mafia but only using like 4% of the cards gpu and it was like 60c to 70c Un overclocked (the 460 that is) the 480 runs pretty much full steam 90+% and hits 60c and this is Overclocked to 850 core 1700 shaders and 2000Mhz ram,

so for the extra Â£Â£Â£s i thrown at it hhhhhhhhm


Cant you just put the Card with the Accelero Xtreme in the top slot, and the PhysX card in the bottomn slot? the Mobo has 3 PCI-E slots you know, as its a PhysX card, it can probably run at X8 speed, if not X1


----------



## TheNutzRutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


Cant you just put the Card with the Accelero Xtreme in the top slot, and the PhysX card in the bottomn slot? the Mobo has 3 PCI-E slots you know, as its a PhysX card, it can probably run at X8 speed, if not X1










I Would but thats where i have sata cables usb conections and power front panel power connections and these leads STOP me from utallizing the 3rd (grey) pci slot as that was my first thought also it is 8x i wanted to use true full 16x pci slot.

I might have a go at stripping the sata drives down a bit and putting my two WD blacks in caddies instead of in the Box so to speak lol and that will free up the two sata slots on the bottom of the board and i dont need the front audio so that can be disconnected but i need the usb and the power pins OBVIOUSLY need to be in then i will try again BUT will there not be a performace decrease as it is a GTX460 16x card in a 8x slot <?>


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheNutzRutz*


I Would but thats where i have sata cables usb conections and power front panel power connections and these leads STOP me from utallizing the 3rd (grey) pci slot as that was my first thought also it is 8x i wanted to use true full 16x pci slot.


You have the same Case as me, and I have no problems whatsoever in using the lowest PCI-E slot due to wires.
I do you have the connections coming up from the bottomn, or from the sides?
If the Sata cables are sticking up, Replace them with these:








90 degrees Sata cable.

and on the X8 discussion, it hardly, if any, Bottlenecks a High end Graphics card, so I *highly* doubt it will bottleneck a PhysX card


----------



## TheNutzRutz

Yes i have a few of these cables 
as i say i will give it a go today as i am snowed in and Cant get to work LOL 
would be better having the card at the bottom for the heat transferance etc


----------



## TheNutzRutz

All done 
card is in bottom slot as i used the angle leads and changed a few things round and now ITS DONE and looks clean again

Thanks for the advice


----------



## TheNutzRutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pangeltveit* 
You have the same Case as me, and I have no problems whatsoever in using the lowest PCI-E slot due to wires.
I do you have the connections coming up from the bottomn, or from the sides?
If the Sata cables are sticking up, Replace them with these:








90 degrees Sata cable.

and on the X8 discussion, it hardly, if any, Bottlenecks a High end Graphics card, so I *highly* doubt it will bottleneck a PhysX card









As i have found it does BOTTLENECK the card i am averaging 70fraps in msi kombustor at clocks of 850 core 1700 shaders and 2000 ram
here is a gpu-z shot


----------



## Sharuko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


*==================================================
!!! UPDATE !!! - Users running Intel i7 930 Chips
==================================================*
Follow the guides above and substitute with these settings below.

**************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

**************************************
*Running 4.01GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]191[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1531MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]3063MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.25000[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.21875[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

If those don't work, you can also try updating your CPU Voltage and QPI/DRAM with these settings as well.

Code:


Code:


CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.26875[/B]] 
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.23750[/B]]

 - A little higher voltages

Code:


Code:


CPU Voltage............................[1.31250]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.28750]

*NOTE:* If these settings aren't stable for you, they should at least get you a good baseline to go by. You may need to slightly increase your "CPU Voltage" and/or "QPI/DRAM Core Voltage" one bump at a time from this point to get something stable for your specific chip.


Noob question here, will his template work with the i7 950? If not, can anyone tell me what I should change.


----------



## dead_buzzard

I hate to ask questions that could have been answered previously. I did try looking through the pages to find them.
Question 1:
I am getting a ssd for my os drive and eventually plan on getting another hdd to raid with my current one. Is there a way to set these up like that? and how do I go about doing it? (some simpler steps would be nice)
Question 2:
Is there anyway to minimize the boot time & screens it comes up with? I have it set to quick boot but it goes through telling me about all my usb things etc.... Im just curious if there is a way to get it to where it just pops up gives you a fraction of a second to get into the bios if need be and continue on its way.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_buzzard*


I hate to ask questions that could have been answered previously. I did try looking through the pages to find them.
Question 1:
I am getting a ssd for my os drive and eventually plan on getting another hdd to raid with my current one. Is there a way to set these up like that? and how do I go about doing it? (some simpler steps would be nice)
Question 2:
Is there anyway to minimize the boot time & screens it comes up with? I have it set to quick boot but it goes through telling me about all my usb things etc.... Im just curious if there is a way to get it to where it just pops up gives you a fraction of a second to get into the bios if need be and continue on its way.


For the SSD, make sure you do the following in BIOS before installing the OS:

Main → Storage Configuration → Configure SATA as → AHCI

As for your second question, make sure you have Express Gate disabled under Tools. Also, you may want to try to enable the Full Screen Logo under Boot Settings Configuration. It might help.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

What if you have sata raid disks set up can you still change the sata to AHCI as i tried then pc would not boot from ssd.?


----------



## Skychief

Ok .. well i had some difficulties also with this mobo.. crashing and stuff, but i figured out that if u lower the mult X... to say 19 instead of 21.. works more stable... also raise voltage alittle if ur having troubles... GL


----------



## TheNutzRutz

Well set bios to AHCI then restarted and realized my raptor raid had gone and then BSOD from the ssd so i reinstalled Win 7 in AHCI mode set in bios (before this i had to delete raid from raid bios for the raptors "did'nt affect my sata3 raid thank god) then i used disk manager to set raid on the two raptors and VIOULAHHHHH it is working and seems more snappier using the SSD in AHCI mode,


----------



## agentemo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


The fact that you got it to run 12 hours before it crashed means that you are close to being 100% stable. So basically I would try to run it with the adjustment that you made and if that doesn't work then try to bump up the Vcore and test again. If that doesn't work then keep trying. You will get it eventually lol.


I finally passed a 27 hour prime. Any need for further test? I believe i am only 4 bumps on my cpu and 3 on my QPI from xmiserys 4.01 settings.

max temp 69c.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'd say that you are stable but it all depends on what you are doing with your computer in the first place. If you are folding and it crashes then it's not stable but if you are gaming and it never crashes (knock on wood) then you are in fact stable. So you are the only one that can say if it is stable or not but judging from the 27 hour prime test I would say that you are good to go.... Just don't quote me on that ok lol.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

I have an apology to make to pangeltveit as he was right there is no bottlenecking using my 460 in the 8x pci-e slot at the bottom









I have done some OC and testing today and found it gives the same score in the 8x as it does the 16x pci-e

these are my test results .


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheNutzRutz* 
I have an apology to make to pangeltveit as he was right there is no bottlenecking using my 460 in the 8x pci-e slot at the bottom









I have done some OC and testing today and found it gives the same score in the 8x as it does the 16x pci-e

these are my test results .

It wont even be bottle necked at 4x if i recall from a recent test by a review site theirs so little loss.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

LOL so whats the point of 16x then ?? i thought it was more bandwidth etc
i was shocked to see the results hehe

I have just put TX-3 on my cpu in a X pattern and my temps are still hitting 71c in intel burn test is this to high for a 4.2 oc (200blck 21x multi i7 970 @ 1.375Volts) if i let IBT run a while it will hit 75c ish .







Water cooled xspc rx360 rad and a full nickle block from EK

Also how tight do i do the mounting bolts up ?? complete till the springs are fully compressed or just till there tight to move >?<

fightened to overtighten and break me board


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheNutzRutz* 
LOL so whats the point of 16x then ?? i thought it was more bandwidth etc
i was shocked to see the results hehe

I have just put TX-3 on my cpu in a X pattern and my temps are still hitting 71c in intel burn test is this to high for a 4.2 oc (200blck 21x multi i7 970 @ 1.375Volts) if i let IBT run a while it will hit 75c ish .







Water cooled xspc rx360 rad and a full nickle block from EK

Also how tight do i do the mounting bolts up ?? complete till the springs are fully compressed or just till there tight to move >?<

fightened to overtighten and break me board

Thats hot i get those temps with my mega about 77-80c.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

well i have tightened the bolts a bit more and the temps are (prime95 load for 20 mins)

MAX 69,61,59,58,59,63
MIN 37,22,23,24,16,22

Do you meen MAN THATS HOT or thats not bad etc, Are those temps a bit irradic ie the first core being so much higher than the rest etc

i used the X style for the thermal paste and did not spread it i let the heatsink do the spreding

Shall i redo the paste and this time do the I I style then spread with a card etc. like tuniq site suggests


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Its usauly best to put a dot in the center about the size of a peice of rice maybe little bigger. I didnt notice till now you have a 970 that could be why the hotter temps extra cores i would try a dot in the center for sure tho.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah but the 32nm architecture actually allows for lower temps as the parts are spaced farther apart and have more room in between for cooling. Those temps are WAY to high for a WC loop. Maybe your pump isn't at full or your fans aren't pushing enough air through your Rad/rad's. What are the specs of your water cooling loop?


----------



## TheNutzRutz

i have a xspc rx360 rad in a haf x case and the pump i cant remember the brand but it is old

i just did another test with IBT and these are my results (hovered at 68 to 69c on the first core only touching 71 for a second)

Here are some pics of my setup and the last temps taken with ITB







HT is on by the way

PUMP > RAD > CPU > RES


----------



## TheNutzRutz

should i invest in a new pump if so what one should i get? really need pump/res in one as it is easier to mount

What about one of these http://www.candccentral.co.uk/XSPC-X...voir-Pump.html also i have differant plates for the cooler should i use the low flow plate

ie the one with 3 slots cut out, the one already installed it the 5 slot i believe


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I hope you got colored tubing and didnt use dynes in it they can clog up the pump block so on and make your temps higher. And you probly should ask in the water cooling section they will be able to help you alot better on what you should get.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

i used FESER ONE uv fluid Non conductive green.

i will go to the water cooling section then and ask,
i just bought that pump res (xspc 750lph)


----------



## kzinti1

Before I do anything else I'll make sure AHCI is enabled in the BIOS (it is) and set it to boot from the DVD.
I then shut down the comp. and remove all my hdd's.
I'll then install the new Crucial RealSSD C300 128 GB SSD in the case using a SATA-3 cable and a SATA-3 mobo port.
Now, is there anything special I have to do other than unseal the new Win7 Pro x64 CD, put it in the DVD and let Windows install to the new SSD?
I've been through the HDD thread on this forum, searched Google, Crucial and everywhere else I could think of and could not find anything about doing this one, hopefully, simple task.
Everywhere I searched was either about installing a SSD to a notebook, installing to a comp that has used HDD's already installed or something else that had not one thing to do with installing a new SSD and a new copy of Windows into a desktop comp. that has no other drives attached or even physically present in the case.
Do I need to do anything other than to start the comp., install the cd in the dvd drive, restart and let Windows do its thing? Does this P6X58D-Premium have any quirks in its BIOS that I need to address 1st?
AFTER the SSD, OS and the comp are stable, THEN I'll try installing 2 WD RE-III's, 1 TB each, along with a WD 2TB, all 3 fully formatted, in the comp and hook them up to the #'s 1, 2 and 3 SATA-2 ports, hopefully, in RAID 10. (Or would that be RAID 0+1?)
If that won't work then I'll have this comp. running the SSD only. After all the reading I've done on this subject, (to no avail) I'm so damned confused that I'm seriously considering refusing delivery of this SSD when it arrives Tuesday.
Thanks in advance,
k1


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'd try to use all three and see which one yields the lowest temps. As for your pump there are several good ones out right now. For your setup I would go with a MCP-350 or MCP-355 as they will give you plenty of head pressure without too much. They also will give you the chance to upgrade to add other parts such as other Rads or blocks in the future without having to upgrade. Here are some links below for them. Also check out the MCP-35x as it is a great pump with some awesome power behind it.

Swiftech MCP-350

Swiftech MCP-355

Swiftech MCP-35X

Hope that this helps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheNutzRutz* 
should i invest in a new pump if so what one should i get? really need pump/res in one as it is easier to mount

What about one of these http://www.candccentral.co.uk/XSPC-X...voir-Pump.html also i have differant plates for the cooler should i use the low flow plate

ie the one with 3 slots cut out, the one already installed it the 5 slot i believe


----------



## lawrencendlw

That looks pretty much like all of what you need to do. If it doesn't work then let me know and I will walk you through what you need to do to enable AHCI after installing windows as it is only a 5-10 minute process.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kzinti1* 
Before I do anything else I'll make sure AHCI is enabled in the BIOS (it is) and set it to boot from the DVD.
I then shut down the comp. and remove all my hdd's.
I'll then install the new Crucial RealSSD C300 128 GB SSD in the case using a SATA-3 cable and a SATA-3 mobo port.
Now, is there anything special I have to do other than unseal the new Win7 Pro x64 CD, put it in the DVD and let Windows install to the new SSD?
I've been through the HDD thread on this forum, searched Google, Crucial and everywhere else I could think of and could not find anything about doing this one, hopefully, simple task.
Everywhere I searched was either about installing a SSD to a notebook, installing to a comp that has used HDD's already installed or something else that had not one thing to do with installing a new SSD and a new copy of Windows into a desktop comp. that has no other drives attached or even physically present in the case.
Do I need to do anything other than to start the comp., install the cd in the dvd drive, restart and let Windows do its thing? Does this P6X58D-Premium have any quirks in its BIOS that I need to address 1st?
AFTER the SSD, OS and the comp are stable, THEN I'll try installing 2 WD RE-III's, 1 TB each, along with a WD 2TB, all 3 fully formatted, in the comp and hook them up to the #'s 1, 2 and 3 SATA-2 ports, hopefully, in RAID 10. (Or would that be RAID 0+1?)
If that won't work then I'll have this comp. running the SSD only. After all the reading I've done on this subject, (to no avail) I'm so damned confused that I'm seriously considering refusing delivery of this SSD when it arrives Tuesday.
Thanks in advance,
k1


----------



## kzinti1

Enable AHCI *after* I install Windows on the SSD?


----------



## elricm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kzinti1* 
Enable AHCI *after* I install Windows on the SSD?

Definitely better, it will save you some time later. But if you don't, not the end of the world, there is a reasonable workaround to fix it after the fact.

eric


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah try and do it before but if you don't do it right then don't worry about it as there is an easy way to fix it after you install windows. So just try to set it up first and if it doesn't work then PM me and I will walk you through it.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheNutzRutz* 
i have a xspc rx360 rad in a haf x case and the pump i cant remember the brand but it is old

i just did another test with IBT and these are my results (hovered at 68 to 69c on the first core only touching 71 for a second)

Here are some pics of my setup and the last temps taken with ITB







HT is on by the way

PUMP > RAD > CPU > RES

I just noticed this post. Regardless of what the CoolerMaster ads say, and their Reps, the HAF-X is a piss poor case for watercooling! Here's the review I left at NewEgg 8/30/2010.

"Rating: 2/5Air Cooling ONLY
Pros: Excellent AIR-COOLED case!
This HAF (High Air Flow) case is made exclusively for that. High Air Flow. Don't even think for one second that this is in any possible way an excellent Water-Cooling Case!
CoolerMaster is one of my favorite, high-quality case manufacturers. Always has been and probably always will be. They didn't exactly lie about this being a watercooling capable case. They just did NOT state exactly what watercooling this case fully entailed. Is this a sin of omission? Absolutely. A half truth is still a flat-out lie.
If you want an air-cooled case this is it! Bar None! There just isn't any better at air-cooling than this case.

Cons: A Pitiful WATER-COOLED case!
I bought this case because it's supposed to be very good for water-cooling. It is NOT! Yes, a 3 fan radiator will fit. IF it's a thin radiator, NOT a Thermochill radiator. They're too thick. You'll need a Black Ice Stealth or equivalent. Also, NOT if you want to use a shroud. Or a 6 fan push/pull system.
Of course, if you have the tools and, most importantly, the knowledge, you can watercool this case. You can also turn a plastic shoebox into a watercooled computer case if you have the tools and know-how.
A Corsair cpu watercooler will work. I have the H70 in my HAF-X with a Feser shroud. It works just fine but that isn't what I bought this case for.

Other Thoughts: I MAY be able to mount the Corsair cooler into the front drive-bay. Maybe. Then I could mount a Swiftech radiator to the back to watercool my VGA card. But, I still didn't buy this case to hang a watercooler on the back. Or mount one on rods above the case as I've seen done before. If you want a watercooling case, look elsewhere. I bought a Mountain Mods UFO within 2 weeks of buying this HAF-X. If it wasn't for the shipping hassle (plus restocking fee, plus return shipping cost) I would've returned this case the day after I received it.

Manufacturer Response:
Dear Valued Customer,

We apologize for any inconvenience. The case in question fully supports water cooling. It is not advertised that it will support all water cooling products. It will support most standard sized radiators such as 240mm and 360mm. Anything that is unique or custom may not work. If you have any questions, please contact our Live Chat Service below.

Respectfully,

CMUSA Customer Support."

What they consider a "standard-sized radiator" is beyond me. You just don't get more standard than my ThermoChill PA120.3 which was the top-rated 3x120mm. fan radiator for umpteen years!
If I'm not mistaken it was in the watercooling section of this site that reported that the XSPC you're using is a very good radiator. But, since it has a very densely packed set of fins that means that 1st, your fans have to push air through the rad., not pull air through it. And, for me anyway, that also means you should use 2 sets of fans in a push-pull set-up. Preferably with a fan shroud on the push side of the set-up. I'm not gonna quote my above quote so just read it and then look at your HAF-X. I think you'll agree.
The fix? Get a thinner radiator such as a Black Ice Stealth and possibly your pump. Our machines cost way too much to chance using an iffy component as important as a cooling pump!
Finally, I know next to nothing about 6 core cpu's. I can't envision how adding 2extra cores to a 4 core design could run as cool as, or cooler, than a 4 core cpu. Thermodynamically, when you add a heat source to a heat source the heat rises.
Yes, I know Intel didn't find directions to getting down from their tree, temporarily uncross their eyes and remove their thumbs from their noses and superglue 2 more cores on a 4 core processor. The Gulftown cpu's are completely newly designed cpu's from the ground up, except for the LGA package, (Huh? How'd that happen?) and, I also can't possibly imagine why I'd ever, EVER have any use for one. If I was offered one for 300 bucks I'd go for it. Any more than that and it would be "No, thanks."


----------



## fredde

kzinti1, I like your choice in SSD's for your O/S. Are your transfer rates as avertised using the Sata 3 6G port?

Thank You.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

Man i see u are not a fan of these cases
i have a push pull setup on my rx360 and still have high temps i dont think its the case as the temps in the case are are very good its just the cpu that is TOOOOOO HOTTTT
i have bid and won a x20 XSPC rad/res on ebay for Â£40 so i will use that and see if that helps as i cant think what else it could be

I have reseated the ek block 4 times today and found the X application methord is DEFENATLY the best for max coverage and i used tx 3 so top line stuff there i have the water flowing in the right direction (i made sure of that) and it is still to bleeding hot


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fredde* 
kzinti1, I like your choice in SSD's for your O/S. Are your transfer rates as avertised using the Sata 3 6G port?

Thank You.

Sorry, but as I said in the last paragraph, it's due to be delivered Tuesday. That's 12/07/10. I did, however, research it quite a bit and it seems as if it's the best bang for the buck at the moment. That's why I passed up all the Black Friday deals on SSD's.
Happy Whatever!








(That's as close as I ever get to holiday cheer. I love what the holidays stand for but, Damn, I despise the holiday season and all the crap that goes with it!)
k1
BTW, I love my HAF-X! Just as I said in the review it's perfect on air, it just sucks for watercooling.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have the same drive and it screams as it says that it will. Take a look at my benchmarks.

Edit: I will add a couple more in a little bit as soon as I find the ones I did on my hard drive. If I can't find it then I will make a new one.


----------



## Lefty67

After having my new system up for a week, I decided that I like this board. Only problem was the Sound driver that was on the ASUS site. Was not good. I reinstalled the one from my old Gigabyte AM3 board and it works fine now.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I have the same drive and it screams as it says that it will. Take a look at my benchmarks.

Edit: I will add a couple more in a little bit as soon as I find the ones I did on my hard drive. If I can't find it then I will make a new one.

Thanks for the numbers. It appears I've ordered one helluva fast drive!
I wonder, if I add another and maybe a RAID card? Maybe...


----------



## TheNutzRutz

hi all again
back for a bit more advice lol
is there anything in my bios you guys might think i should change to help get the heat down etc etc
cheers all


----------



## Allenssmart

MY P6X58D PREMIUM DIED ON ME! hELP!

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...after-4-a.html


----------



## Southsider

I've been stable on a 4.2 overclock for a couple weeks now, so I thought I'd start to look at memory settings (since they've just been on auto). I'm a newcomer to overclocking, so some things aren't making much sense.

In my bios, it says "Target DRAm Frequency 1483MHz" under the CPU speed. However, in CPUID it says my speed is 554.8 (I know to x2 that number so 1109.6). Auto settings have put the timings at 2:6, 8-8-8-20, 59 clocks, 1T.

I'm thinking of hardcoding the frequency, but if I do that, should I leave the other settings to auto? Meaning, will they adjust to their relative value to the DRAM Frequency, or should I hard code all the other values (DRAM, UCLK, QPI, are there more?)?

Thanks in advance. So far this board has been great.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Southsider* 
I've been stable on a 4.2 overclock for a couple weeks now, so I thought I'd start to look at memory settings (since they've just been on auto). I'm a newcomer to overclocking, so some things aren't making much sense.

In my bios, it says "Target DRAm Frequency 1483MHz" under the CPU speed. However, in CPUID it says my speed is 554.8 (I know to x2 that number so 1109.6). Auto settings have put the timings at 2:6, 8-8-8-20, 59 clocks, 1T.

I'm thinking of hardcoding the frequency, but if I do that, should I leave the other settings to auto? Meaning, will they adjust to their relative value to the DRAM Frequency, or should I hard code all the other values (DRAM, UCLK, QPI, are there more?)?

Thanks in advance. So far this board has been great.

The timings should automatically change but it it best to manually set the timings.


----------



## cyclone3d

The next release of the -E bios and probably the Premium bios should have some nice compatibility / stability fixes in it.

I had been talking to ASUS about some issues with the -E bios that had been there for quite a while and they sent me a test bios about a week or so later that has the issues fixed.

The test bios I have is from what I have seen so far more stable than the current Premium bios.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Nice, Now go put the rest of your system info into a build lol. Just click Here and add it.


----------



## kzinti1

I just received my new Crucial c300 128 GB. SSD!
I haven't broken the seal on the anti-electrostatic bag yet, though.
You see, NewEgg.com, in their increasingly slipshod fashion of packaging, put my little, $260 SSD in a manila envelope with the small pre-applied bubble wrap envelope lining, instead of a proper packing box with styrofoam popcorn or even wads of old newspapers!
The Crucial box itself shows no overt damage but I don't know whether I should take a chance on the drive itself possibly being damaged.
What should I do? Take a chance it arrived unscathed or immediately return it and demand one be sent in a properly protected package?
I don't know how tough these drives are. For all I know, UPS has special bins that they store packages such as this to help protect the contents.
I honestly don't know what to do. This is the 1st time I've ever had a problem with NewEgg packaging but I _have_ heard of an increasing amount of complaints about this very thing.
What would you do?
I just realized that this isn't even close to being the proper thread for this but I'd still appreciate your thoughts and to start demanding whatever e-tailer you deal with to either package your items so you don't have to worry about them arriving intact. Especiall during the holidays when every single shipping company is swamped with excess traffic. Our computer components are too delicate and expensive to be treated in such a manner.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

worth a shot trying it i say their ok they did same to my ram i orderd just in a padded envlope.


----------



## lawrencendlw

My C300 came the same way and it is perfectly fine. I know that the SSD's are much more resilient than their HDD counter parts. I'm pretty sure that you are ok and if you have a problem make sure to report it before 30 days and they will take care of it promptly. In some cases, they even take care of it after the 30 days if you tell them what's going on.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

It'll be fine,
INSTALL IT 
I installed my 60gig ssd and used my two WD Black hdds (sata3) in raid for my programs and user files then turned off indexing and page files to the ssd and set them to the SATA 3 drives then i install to the sata 3's all the programs and downloads etc so my ssd stays really nice and clean,

I would not raid ssd drives as they apparently loose performance radicly if you do (soming to do with NOT supporting TRIM though they say they do) so this way i can not overfill my drive

I have the corsair FORCE 60gig drive as boot (AHCI) and then had to use DISK MANAGER to set up my raid with the two WD RAPTOR drives i have though the SATA 3 ports i set the raid by its own controller

There are some good guides (if you choose this way) http://www.overclock.net/ssd/664738-...secondary.html

then this one (it works for any ssd the princible is the same) http://blog.corsair.com/?p=3989


----------



## Blameless

SSD = no moving parts = very high tolerance for being smacked around.


----------



## Sparkz

Does anyone know where these are in the BIOS?

CPC C-State
C1E _(I know where this one is)_
HPET
Intel Speedstep/EIST


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


I just received my new Crucial c300 128 GB. SSD!
I haven't broken the seal on the anti-electrostatic bag yet, though.
You see, NewEgg.com, in their increasingly slipshod fashion of packaging, put my little, $260 SSD in a manila envelope with the small pre-applied bubble wrap envelope lining, instead of a proper packing box with styrofoam popcorn or even wads of old newspapers!
The Crucial box itself shows no overt damage but I don't know whether I should take a chance on the drive itself possibly being damaged.
What should I do? Take a chance it arrived unscathed or immediately return it and demand one be sent in a properly protected package?
I don't know how tough these drives are. For all I know, UPS has special bins that they store packages such as this to help protect the contents.
I honestly don't know what to do. This is the 1st time I've ever had a problem with NewEgg packaging but I _have_ heard of an increasing amount of complaints about this very thing.
What would you do?
I just realized that this isn't even close to being the proper thread for this but I'd still appreciate your thoughts and to start demanding whatever e-tailer you deal with to either package your items so you don't have to worry about them arriving intact. Especiall during the holidays when every single shipping company is swamped with excess traffic. Our computer components are too delicate and expensive to be treated in such a manner.


hahaha you too? don't worry mine is working fine and dandy for couple of months now.


----------



## fredde

Hi All.

I just built 2 identical sys's.
P6X58d Prem
I7-980x
12g Corsair DDR3
Crucial 128G SSD
Win7 Ult. 64bit

The first is up and running fine. The second is not. I cannot get the bios to save the config changes. Every time I restart the bios reverts back to default settings. I disabled Express Gate, Changed the Marvel controller to ACHI Mode, Changed Sata to ACHI mode only to have all revert back to default on restart. Does anybody have any ideas?

Update: I swapped out the PSU and the SYS Battery. Neither are the problem. I also limited my Mem to 1 stick. I am leaning towards a bad M/B. Any suggestions?

Thank You.


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fredde*


Hi All.

I just built 2 identical sys's.
P6X58d Prem
I7-980x
12g Corsair DDR3
Crucial 128G SSD
Win7 Ult. 64bit

The first is up and running fine. The second is not. I cannot get the bios to save the config changes. Every time I restart the bios reverts back to default settings. I disabled Express Gate, Changed the Marvel controller to ACHI Mode, Changed Sata to ACHI mode only to have all revert back to default on restart. Does anybody have any ideas?

Thank You.


Bad CMOS battery? Something up against memok button? IDK


----------



## fredde

Thanks for the ideas sgilmore62, But neither seem to be the problem.
I do get this message at post.

Mem Ok succeeds in system booting 
Enter bios setup menu and save memory settings or visit Asus site for latest bios.
Hit F1 to proceed.

The latest bios is already installed.

Update: I swapped out the PSU and the SYS Battery. Neither are the problem. I also limited my Mem to 1 stick. I am leaning towards a bad M/B. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## desent

Please add me to the list... i have made it to thwe promise land


----------



## fredde

I RMA'D the board. Let you know how it turned out in about 2 weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## beans444

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lefty67* 
After having my new system up for a week, I decided that I like this board. Only problem was the Sound driver that was on the ASUS site. Was not good. I reinstalled the one from my old Gigabyte AM3 board and it works fine now.

SAME... You used drivers from another board? It's so annoying Realtek audio drivers for download on asus for the P6X58D p would freeze my computer, after uninstalling them with ccleaner, thinking its a nvidia hd audio/ Realtek hd audio problem. No more freezing but ***? I cant use my 5.1/7.1... The hell am I supposed to do? download from Realtek website??


----------



## desent

^^ do we have to do anything to activate our warrenties on this? or possibly if you know on the psu by corsair, i don't recall seeing a thing in the box.


----------



## mango assassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desent* 
^^ do we have to do anything to activate our warrenties on this? or possibly if you know on the psu by corsair, i don't recall seeing a thing in the box.

You can register Asus products on their website, recommendatory.


----------



## desent

^^ this is all i found..
http://service.asus.com/warranty.html

no place to puyt my info.. am i missing something or when a problem arises i just contact them with receipt info?


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *desent*


^^ this is all i found..
http://service.asus.com/warranty.html

no place to puyt my info.. am i missing something or when a problem arises i just contact them with receipt info?


Go to this Asus website, then click on "Registration"

http://support.asus.com/


----------



## desent

^^ thank u, that helped... any idea on the corsair one?


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Finally!! A little stability and success - I killed itunedHelper and suddenly I passed IBT @ 4.2 .. I don't even want to think about how many potential hours have been wasted because I had iTunesHelper running while testing OC settings....ugh. But then again, maybe it's just a coincidence..









I have not posted any images here, or anything like that, I do a LOT of lurking here, so bear with me and hope this post and my screenshots turn out OK. Anyway, I finally have a decent start on a stable. much lower temp 4.2 overclock than I have ever been able to get before. I have no way to thank all those here and in other threads whose posts have helped me so much to understand how to overclock my system, what to look for, how to test, etc..etc... But I do have to say I think I have got a lower temp, fast running, stable 4.2 profile..It feels a LOT faster than 3.78 GHz I use day to day and it seems to run just a little higher temp...barely.

I _have_ had a stable, consistent booting 4.20 GHz overclock BIOS profile for a while, but it ran a little hotter than I wanted at 4.2 GHz. It would get too hot when torture testing and it just made me a little nervous because of the temps, especially since all I have is a single fan Hyper 212+.

Now yes I know that I should get at least another fan for a push-pull setup, or ideally move away from Air altogether, but I wanted to get some advice and feedback on temps and running at 4.2 GHz with CPU-Z core voltage @ 1.272 .. yes I know I could buy something to cool the CPU... I definitely plan on improving my cooling, but not right now.

Right now, for browsing, posting, email, watching vids and such my temps are in the upper 40's to 50c (but always seem to be in the mid to upper 40's when I look at Real Temp) on air, with this $25 cooler, and maximums shown are right about 60c. I will do some more testing, but I have to say I am pretty happy with how promising this profile is looking. I knew the core i7's run hot, and I knew that I would be putting this CPU through quite a bit while going through the process of trying to get a stable, high speed overclock.

But in the end I figured..to myself anyway..that I would be good if I could keep my temps in the 40's like they are now. Is the 40's too hot for this workhorse of a CPU that intel so graciously put out there for us to play with? It's REALLY hard to not run at 4.2 it's SO much faster than 3.78... Is 4.2 on air relatively common?

-TG


----------



## denydog

Got the new system put together last week. Replacing a 13-year old, slightly upgraded Dell Dimension T550. Wow! Canon DPP runs noticeably faster









I'm up to page 400 of this thread so far, and learning a lot. Just started playing with some of the settings.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tleilaxu Ghola*


Finally!! A little stability and success - I killed itunedHelper and suddenly I passed IBT @ 4.2 .. I don't even want to think about how many potential hours have been wasted because I had iTunesHelper running while testing OC settings....ugh. But then again, maybe it's just a coincidence..









I have not posted any images here, or anything like that, I do a LOT of lurking here, so bear with me and hope this post and my screenshots turn out OK. Anyway, I finally have a decent start on a stable. much lower temp 4.2 overclock than I have ever been able to get before. I have no way to thank all those here and in other threads whose posts have helped me so much to understand how to overclock my system, what to look for, how to test, etc..etc... But I do have to say I think I have got a lower temp, fast running, stable 4.2 profile..It feels a LOT faster than 3.78 GHz I use day to day and it seems to run just a little higher temp...barely.

I _have_ had a stable, consistent booting 4.20 GHz overclock BIOS profile for a while, but it ran a little hotter than I wanted at 4.2 GHz. It would get too hot when torture testing and it just made me a little nervous because of the temps, especially since all I have is a single fan Hyper 212+.

Now yes I know that I should get at least another fan for a push-pull setup, or ideally move away from Air altogether, but I wanted to get some advice and feedback on temps and running at 4.2 GHz with CPU-Z core voltage @ 1.272 .. yes I know I could buy something to cool the CPU... I definitely plan on improving my cooling, but not right now.

Right now, for browsing, posting, email, watching vids and such my temps are in the upper 40's to 50c (but always seem to be in the mid to upper 40's when I look at Real Temp) on air, with this $25 cooler, and maximums shown are right about 60c. I will do some more testing, but I have to say I am pretty happy with how promising this profile is looking. I knew the core i7's run hot, and I knew that I would be putting this CPU through quite a bit while going through the process of trying to get a stable, high speed overclock.

But in the end I figured..to myself anyway..that I would be good if I could keep my temps in the 40's like they are now. Is the 40's too hot for this workhorse of a CPU that intel so graciously put out there for us to play with? It's REALLY hard to not run at 4.2 it's SO much faster than 3.78... Is 4.2 on air relatively common?

-TG


4.2 on air isn't real common. You have some real nice low voltage going for it though, very nice. Your 84C load temps are a bit high but if you are already done testing as far as you want then so be it. You will only see that temp under full testing load anyway. If you fold or do a lot of encoding or something else that would put you at 100% load for long periods of time you would need to bring those temps down a bit. Idle temps don't matter a whole lot. 46C looks a bit high for your voltage though. I'd be looking at airflow changes to try bring the temps down a bit but meh it's not going to matter a whole lot.

Congrats on the nice low voltage 4.2 & welcome to OCN !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denydog*


Got the new system put together last week. Replacing a 13-year old, slightly upgraded Dell Dimension T550. Wow! Canon DPP runs noticeably faster









I'm up to page 400 of this thread so far, and learning a lot. Just started playing with some of the settings.











Nice upgrade







Nice looking too, love the case.

How come you have your VenX sucking in the warm air off the video card though? Sorry don't mean to be a downer just asking if there is a reason you put it that way. Doesn't look to me like that would be great for temps. At least it's not a Fermi









Welcome to OCN too; Nice first post !


----------



## denydog

Thanks for the welcome, I've read a lot of your posts in this thread! And I certainly don't mind the question.

I suppose the only reason I mounted the cooler that way was to position the heat pipes horizontally, thinking they might work a little better. I'm not expecting a problem with heat from the video card, since there is quite a bit of space between the card and cooler. I also figured that since the cooler is just above the video card, that if I mounted it sideways, it would pretty much be sucking the same air, just blowing it sideways.

The other thing is, I don't really have any applications as yet that will cause the card to even break a sweat o: I might change things around in the future.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

A little annoyed here. Everything seemed to be running just Jim Dandy, and I upgraded to the latest bios. Now I can't even boot into Windows. It just starts to form the Orbs over the Windows sign and then reboots.

REALLY annoyed. I tried to revert back to a bios I had from a LOOOONG time ago and it wouldn't let me do that. Did the Win startup recovery and in the details it gave me something about a bad driver. I'm having to use my work laptop to figure this out now.

Any help? Everything was working just fine before I loaded the new bios. It's all back at stock settings in the bios also. ARGH!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Use system restore and go back to like a day ago or hrs if you can i had that heppen to me flashing to newest bios befor.


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ScottieBoysName*


A little annoyed here. Everything seemed to be running just Jim Dandy, and I upgraded to the latest bios. Now I can't even boot into Windows. It just starts to form the Orbs over the Windows sign and then reboots.

REALLY annoyed. I tried to revert back to a bios I had from a LOOOONG time ago and it wouldn't let me do that. Did the Win startup recovery and in the details it gave me something about a bad driver. I'm having to use my work laptop to figure this out now.

Any help? Everything was working just fine before I loaded the new bios. It's all back at stock settings in the bios also. ARGH!!!


 Did you switch back to AHCI in BIOS ? It will revert to stock settings which is IDE I think. If your Windows install was in AHCI mode it will not boot with BIOS set to IDE.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Alright, changing everything over to AHCI in bios worked!!! Sweet!

But it lost all my settings. So I have to go back and do that.

How do I disable the Marvel 8891SE? It's been since last March since I messed with this thing.

EDIT - Got it.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

One more thing, the last time I overclocked this it was to specs in my sig, but with bios 0604.

Have there been any significant improvements in you guys figuring stuff out on this board that would help the overclock I got last March?

EDIT - I have my ram set at 8-8-8-20-59-1T currently. DRAM Freq is at 600mhz with 2:6 ratio. Sound about right for the ram in my sig?


----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tleilaxu Ghola*


Finally!! A little stability and success - I killed itunedHelper and suddenly I passed IBT @ 4.2 .. I don't even want to think about how many potential hours have been wasted because I had iTunesHelper running while testing OC settings....ugh. But then again, maybe it's just a coincidence..









I have not posted any images here, or anything like that, I do a LOT of lurking here, so bear with me and hope this post and my screenshots turn out OK. Anyway, I finally have a decent start on a stable. much lower temp 4.2 overclock than I have ever been able to get before. I have no way to thank all those here and in other threads whose posts have helped me so much to understand how to overclock my system, what to look for, how to test, etc..etc... But I do have to say I think I have got a lower temp, fast running, stable 4.2 profile..It feels a LOT faster than 3.78 GHz I use day to day and it seems to run just a little higher temp...barely.

I _have_ had a stable, consistent booting 4.20 GHz overclock BIOS profile for a while, but it ran a little hotter than I wanted at 4.2 GHz. It would get too hot when torture testing and it just made me a little nervous because of the temps, especially since all I have is a single fan Hyper 212+.

Now yes I know that I should get at least another fan for a push-pull setup, or ideally move away from Air altogether, but I wanted to get some advice and feedback on temps and running at 4.2 GHz with CPU-Z core voltage @ 1.272 .. yes I know I could buy something to cool the CPU... I definitely plan on improving my cooling, but not right now.

Right now, for browsing, posting, email, watching vids and such my temps are in the upper 40's to 50c (but always seem to be in the mid to upper 40's when I look at Real Temp) on air, with this $25 cooler, and maximums shown are right about 60c. I will do some more testing, but I have to say I am pretty happy with how promising this profile is looking. I knew the core i7's run hot, and I knew that I would be putting this CPU through quite a bit while going through the process of trying to get a stable, high speed overclock.

But in the end I figured..to myself anyway..that I would be good if I could keep my temps in the 40's like they are now. Is the 40's too hot for this workhorse of a CPU that intel so graciously put out there for us to play with? It's REALLY hard to not run at 4.2 it's SO much faster than 3.78... Is 4.2 on air relatively common?

-TG


 Nice OC on low Vcore, but you not testing your hardware very much.
Try intel burn test at Maximum and Threads at 8, and run for one hour


----------



## ScottieBoysName

Well crap. Now it's not stable. Hmmmmm. I had all the same settings like last time, just different bios. It's not letting me revert back to the previous bios either.


----------



## ScottieBoysName

I could also swear my temps are now higher than before.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

I have a P6X58D Premium with the _0703 - 02/24/2010 Prem BIOS_ - Right now I have an awesome 4.20 GHz profile that I use 24/7. Absolutely NO crashes outside of testing. How much of a risk would there be to my stored OC profiles if I changed the BIOS?

BUT then again the Marvell controller and it's performance compared to the Intel ICH10R....then on the other hand.. If there are significant performace gains and compatability updates in the BIOS revisions I may be forced to upgrade, especially since I am likely to have a 128 GB Crucial RealSSD SATA III from Santa.

Is anyone running SATA III SSD on my version of the Premium BIOS? Will I have to upgrade to use an SSD?

-TG


----------



## ~sizzzle~

From what others have said I don't believe your saved profiles will transfer. Just write them down. As far as will the same settings be just as stable with a new BIOS I don't know that is always a risk. If it isn't as stable you can just flash back though.

Look carefully at this review for more info on using the Marvel controller. http://www.overclock.net/ssd/859715-crucial-realssd-c300-128gb-single-vs.html
In short you won't need to upgrade for a C300 because the Marvel controller is junk and you're better off just running it off the Intel SATA II or an add on card.


----------



## guitarisawesome

First build here. I was running 4.2 a couple days ago, but i ran into some problems (temps running a little higher than they had been), running stock speed again.


----------



## denydog

Nice picture. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Ov3rclock3R

This is my first build, i am very happy with it i had no real problems with anything, i want to OC it to 4ghz but cant find a guide for the 950 on this bord only the 930 if some could point me in the right direction that would be great and please let me know your thoughts on it, espcially on the cable management as it was my first attempt, thanks.

Before anyone mentions the gfx card its not the best i know but its ok for me at the mo tho ill proabably and another card later on.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;11637349*
> Thanks for the welcome, I've read a lot of your posts in this thread!


That might not be a good thing.







Hopefully, my ramblings might have helped someone out along the way. This is the thread that got me started posting on OCN after being a lurker for a long time. When I first upgraded to i7 this thread was a tremendous help to me and I've learned alot here and I still am. I try to give back a little here and there where I can.
Quote:


> I suppose the only reason I mounted the cooler that way was to position the heat pipes horizontally, thinking they might work a little better. I'm not expecting a problem with heat from the video card, since there is quite a bit of space between the card and cooler. I also figured that since the cooler is just above the video card, that if I mounted it sideways, it would pretty much be sucking the same air, just blowing it sideways.
> 
> The other thing is, I don't really have any applications as yet that will cause the card to even break a sweat o: I might change things around in the future.










I got to thinking right after I asked that if it was east/west it would be competing for air with the RAM cooler as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rclock3R;11668459*
> This is my first build, i am very happy with it i had no real problems with anything, i want to OC it to 4ghz but cant find a guide for the 950 on this bord only the 930 if some could point me in the right direction that would be great and please let me know your thoughts on it, espcially on the cable management as it was my first attempt, thanks.
> 
> Before anyone mentions the gfx card its not the best i know but its ok for me at the mo tho ill proabably and another card later on.


For the most part a 950 will overclock just like a 930 except you will have 23/24 CPU Ratio multipliers as additional options. Just about everything about overclocking a 920 or 930 can be applied to a 950 as well.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Thought I'd add these pics over here. Took these screenies for an illustrated answer of someones question about idle power savings mode but they didn't get much love. So I just thought they might come in handy over here. This has been talked about many times here but it's been about 100 pages or so ago and there is quite a few new avatars running around this thread so maybe this will spike someones interest who might have missed it.

Power Savings modes, Speedstep, multiplier and voltage scaling. You hear all the time "turn it off it causes instability" and "it only scales the CPU Ratio not the voltage so what's the point" FALSE

Idle









Under Load









It's a little tricky to set up and if you want to use it you need to stability test with it turned on. It works though and works quite well.

Just a heads up for anybody who hasn't already caught on and might like to try it.


----------



## Ov3rclock3R

I am trying to ever clock my i7 950, so i looked around the forums and some basic settings for the bios which are below from another thread.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.22500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]**************************************
Running 4.01GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)
**************************************

Code:
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.23125]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

I tried this and the other voltages etc which are listed if it dnt work, so i tried the above and the other voltages but once i saved the settings my pc would not boot, so i pressed Mem ok and i could boot again is it my memory limiting me ? i have cosair 6 GB xms3 pc3- 12800 (1600) 1.65v i would appriciate any help at all.


----------



## guitarisawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denydog*


Nice picture. Welcome to the club.


Thanks man!

Also, back at 4.2, realized i had installed the pull fan in backwards


----------



## z0mi3ie

Finished this a few months ago







Loving the board.

There's some nice looking rigs here.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0mi3ie;11671799*
> Finished this a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the board.
> 
> There's some nice looking rigs here.


Nice Eyefinity setup. I am moving towards that now. Are you using a mini DisplayPort adapter or did you buy the MiniDisplayPort to DisplayPort cord? You running them off of just one card..It was hard for me to tell in the pics.







-s

-TG


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;11669112*
> Thought I'd add these pics over here. Took these screenies for an illustrated answer of someones question about idle power savings mode but they didn't get much love. So I just thought they might come in handy over here. This has been talked about many times here but it's been about 100 pages or so ago and there is quite a few new avatars running around this thread so maybe this will spike someones interest who might have missed it.
> 
> Power Savings modes, Speedstep, multiplier and voltage scaling. You hear all the time "turn it off it causes instability" and "it only scales the CPU Ratio not the voltage so what's the point" FALSE
> 
> It's a little tricky to set up and if you want to use it you need to stability test with it turned on. It works though and works quite well.
> 
> Just a heads up for anybody who hasn't already caught on and might like to try it.


I'd like to try it.









Are you saying to enable ALL of them at once?

What settings did you use?

Here's what mine looks like now:


----------



## heptilion

hey lawrencendlw,
i noticed u live in australia and since its summer now i was wondering what sort of temps you are getting with your overclock
thanx


----------



## ss911der

I could use some help overclocking...
I looked through numerous posts and did use google, but am having a hard time finding the right settings.

I have the P6X58D Premium with the latest bios revision (1201), Intel 980x, and G.Skill F3-12800CL6T2-12GBPIS (2Gx6), Corsair H50 cooler.

I was looking to overclock moderately, perhaps to 4 GHz, but I cant find the right combination. I don't want to have to worry about it getting too hot, nor potential voltage problems, but would like it to be worthwhile as the machine is used for editing (Premiere CS5).

I downloaded the Asus TurboV and I also tried the overclock from the BIOS, but it seems the TurboV is just for windows and the profile has to be applied after a restart?
I don't care to really overclock the memory so much, but more so the processor and the bus speed, qpi, and vcore if applicable... Not sure if I need to turn off speedstep, c1e, etc....

The screenshots on tomshardware and andandtech were only so helpful as I wasnt sure what exactly needed to be changed in the bios, etc...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ss911der;11677680*
> I could use some help overclocking...
> I looked through numerous posts and did use google, but am having a hard time finding the right settings.
> 
> I have the P6X58D Premium with the latest bios revision (1201), Intel 980x, and G.Skill F3-12800CL6T2-12GBPIS (2Gx6), Corsair H50 cooler.
> 
> I was looking to overclock moderately, perhaps to 4 GHz, but I cant find the right combination. I don't want to have to worry about it getting too hot, nor potential voltage problems, but would like it to be worthwhile as the machine is used for editing (Premiere CS5).
> 
> I downloaded the Asus TurboV and I also tried the overclock from the BIOS, but it seems the TurboV is just for windows and the profile has to be applied after a restart?
> I don't care to really overclock the memory so much, but more so the processor and the bus speed, qpi, and vcore if applicable...
> 
> The screenshots on tomshardware and andandtech were only so helpful as I wasnt sure what exactly needed to be changed in the bios, etc...
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Welcome to the Forum!
See page 1 of this thread. Several links are listed there for various OC's showing all settings.


----------



## dave_in_gva

Hi guys,

I've oc'd before but never very systematically.

Have this mobo with a 950 and was shooting for an OC of 4.2. Used misery's settings for an OC of 4.2 with HT and while the system booted, Prime 95 fails immediately and I get a CPU overtemp warning (88C).

Obviously, my idea of simply copying in misery's settings will need to be revisited but I really don't know the best parameters to cut back on to get that cpu temp down. Running stock cooling fwiw. Thanks for some pointers here.....fairly sure the 950 should hit 4.2 without difficulty, just need a quick and dirty guide to the steps to follow to push it there.

Tx,

Dave M


----------



## WhiteDog

4.2 ghz on a stock cooler isn't very recommended, hence the temp alarm. Consider alternative cooling if you want those speeds.
I wouldn't go much further than 3,5ghz on that cooler, heck I'd rather stay with the stock speeds.


----------



## dave_in_gva

Whoa....really? I thought lots of guys were getting good OC with stock cooling?

I don't mind to scale back my expectations a bit. So, with a 950 and stock cooling what is a realistic OC I should shoot for?

Best,

Dave M


----------



## WhiteDog

I don't think there's anyone in here, with OC'ing, running on an Intel cooler.

The 950 is running 3ghz stock, so on stock cooler I wouldn't go much higher than 3,3>3,5ghz. I think you can even run at that speed on a very low vcore setting, which then again won't affect the temps much.

You could try this one out - http://www.overclock.net/8441491-post177.html
It's a 3,6ghz for a 920. (920/930 settings apply well for the 950).
Just remember that you have a different CPU ratio than a 920, so you will have to lower the BCLK accordingly to match the freq. output. Also remember that DRAM freq. and UCLK should be 1:2 eg. 1500mhz DRAM should be 3000mhz UCLK.
The rest of the settings should be fine. If it's still running hot, try lowering the BCLK a bit and lower the cpu voltage too.

As with everything OC related, check twice. No need to burn anything away


----------



## ss911der

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;11678053*
> Welcome to the Forum!
> See page 1 of this thread. Several links are listed there for various OC's showing all settings.


I only see links for people using the i7-920 processor and not the i7-980x.
If you could point me to someone with the i7-980x with their bios settings, I would be grateful.


----------



## dave_in_gva

Thanks WhiteDog, very helpful and I'll give that a shot this weekend. I would like to get a reasonably high OC with stock cooling on my 950. Not asking for a world record, just something stable and a good bit faster than stock. This build is a pure photoedit machine so the extra clock cycles will keep Photoshop and Lightroom happy.

Thanks again,

Dave M


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;11676848*
> I'd like to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying to enable ALL of them at once?
> 
> What settings did you use?
> 
> Here's what mine looks like now:


These are my settings for 3.8 which have been slightly adjusted from when I originally posted them back in July.

Code:



Code:


[B][U]Offset 3.8 w/HT[/U][/B]
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]

CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]

Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]

BCLK Frequency.........................[181]

PCIE Frequency.........................[100]

DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]

UCLK Frequency.........................[2903MHz]

QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]

CPU Voltage............................[.075]

CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.24375]

IOH Voltage............................[1.12]

IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]

ICH Voltage............................[1.20]

ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]

DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]

CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]

CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]

CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]

IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]

PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]

Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]

Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]

Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]

CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]

Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]

Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]

Active Processor Cores.................[All]

A20M...................................[Disabled]

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]

Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

The tricky part is that to enable voltage scaling along with multiplier scaling you have to use Offset voltage control. This adds voltage to a set vcore, 1.25v for me. So I'm adding .075v to 1.25v then letting vdroop get me back down to ~1.24v under load.

Along with Offset voltage enable speedstep & C1E to turn on the power savings modes. C-State tech should also enable further power savings though I haven't tested it and am not using it.

If your 4.0 overclock above is stable you should be able to easily adjust my 3.8 settings to work for you at 4.0. Since you are getting 4.0 at slightly less voltage than I get for 3.8


----------



## 2010rig

Cool - thanks bro - I will try those out.

I'm getting awesome temps now, and if they can be improved further, that would be cool.









.......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave_in_gva*


Have this mobo with a 950 and was shooting for an OC of 4.2. Used misery's settings for an OC of 4.2 with HT and while the system booted, Prime 95 fails immediately and I get a CPU overtemp warning (88C).
Dave M


If you want to OC to 4.2 on stock cooler, please DON'T DO IT unless you want to fry your processor.

The stock cooler is only recommended for stock settings, or maybe a slight overclock at best.

Spend an extra $50 at least to get proper cooling if you plan to overclock, and protect your processor.


----------



## dave_in_gva

Hey 2010 that was me :~)

Have downgraded my OC plans now but still hope to eke something of an OC out of that CPU without changing the cooling solution.

Dave M


----------



## 2010rig

Good luck bro - think of how much you spent putting your computer together, cool your processor wisely


----------



## dave_in_gva

Yeah...was wondering what the lower cost but highly efficient cooling solutions were. Apart from a Zalman I stuck on an HTPC build 5 years ago that looked like a copper colored geisha girl fan I've stuck with stock cooling since.

Any highly recommended/low cost cpu coolers that people swear by? Provided the stock cooler comes off easily enough (I just stuck with the thermal paste that was already applied on my boxed cpu) I could see changing it out to something new if the price was right and it gave me a fairly good shot at a better OC.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;11680954*
> Cool - thanks bro - I will try those out.
> 
> I'm getting awesome temps now, and if they can be improved further, that would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> If you want to OC to 4.2 on stock cooler, please DON'T DO IT unless you want to fry your processor.
> 
> The stock cooler is only recommended for stock settings, or maybe a slight overclock at best.
> 
> Spend an extra $50 at least to get proper cooling if you plan to overclock, and protect your processor.


It won't change your 100% load temps much if at all. Idle and average use temps is where the power savings stuff really shows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;11681004*
> Good luck bro - think of how much you spent putting your computer together, cool your processor wisely


Very true. Decent and much better than stock cooling can be had at a fairly reasonable price. Especially in terms of % of the whole system price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave_in_gva;11681055*
> Yeah...was wondering what the lower cost but highly efficient cooling solutions were. Apart from a Zalman I stuck on an HTPC build 5 years ago that looked like a copper colored geisha girl fan I've stuck with stock cooling since.
> 
> Any highly recommended/low cost cpu coolers that people swear by? Provided the stock cooler comes off easily enough (I just stuck with the thermal paste that was already applied on my boxed cpu) I could see changing it out to something new if the price was right and it gave me a fairly good shot at a better OC.


The most recomended low price cooler has to be the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065&cm_re=hyper_212%2b-_-35-103-065-_-Product

For about the same price I picked up a Corsair A70 for my i5. It could use a fan upgrade but for the price I wouldn't hesitate to recomend it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181011&Tpk=Corsair%20A70

The Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B is an excellent cooler for the price and can often be found on sale for around $33 or so. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185142 in fact Newegg has an Open Box one now for $26.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185142R but the shipping on it makes it only a few dollars less than the new one with free shipping.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave_in_gva*


Yeah...was wondering what the lower cost but highly efficient cooling solutions were. Apart from a Zalman I stuck on an HTPC build 5 years ago that looked like a copper colored geisha girl fan I've stuck with stock cooling since.

Any highly recommended/low cost cpu coolers that people swear by? Provided the stock cooler comes off easily enough (I just stuck with the thermal paste that was already applied on my boxed cpu) I could see changing it out to something new if the price was right and it gave me a fairly good shot at a better OC.


I run 4.20 GHz 24/7 with the hyper 212+ - I stay in the low to mid 40's with the single fan that comes with the cooler.

Order it, and here is a link for the same exact fan that comes in the box if you want to run a push-pull. A 212+ with 2 fans is the way to go. My only regret about the 212+ is that I did not just order the 2nd fan initially, but I will have the 2nd fan in a few days from Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103069

-TG


----------



## 2010rig

Ok some results:

I entered your settings as is for 3.8, and the biggest difference I've noticed is that it's using less voltage now to run my OC.

*3.8 idle:*



*3.8 Full Load*


*4.0 Idle*


4.0 Full Load crashed so I'll have to tweak it.


----------



## avrionis

I am buying the ASUS P6X58D-E, and will be using it with my i7 950 which I am currently running on an older asus x58 mobo at 4.2G 24/7.

What would be the best type of RAM (atleast 6gb) for this board (I like to OC it as much as possible) and run it 24/7.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avrionis;11683722*
> I am buying the ASUS P6X58D-E, and will be using it with my i7 950 which I am currently running on an older asus x58 mobo at 4.2G 24/7.
> 
> What would be the best type of RAM (atleast 6gb) for this board (I like to OC it as much as possible) and run it 24/7.


Hi,

Corsair Dominator or GT 1600 Cas 7-8 seems to be pretty
popular.








On the QVL list also.

Check the ASUS forums and you'll see.
I run the Dominator 1600- 8-8-8-24 and have run them to 1900 stable
with the OC and very stable without having to loosen timings.

Running at 1820 at 4.4 right now.

HTH

later


----------



## dave_in_gva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;11681121*
> It won't change your 100% load temps much if at all. Idle and average use temps is where the power savings stuff really shows.
> 
> Very true. Decent and much better than stock cooling can be had at a fairly reasonable price. Especially in terms of % of the whole system price.
> 
> The most recomended low price cooler has to be the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065&cm_re=hyper_212%2b-_-35-103-065-_-Product
> 
> For about the same price I picked up a Corsair A70 for my i5. It could use a fan upgrade but for the price I wouldn't hesitate to recomend it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181011&Tpk=Corsair%20A70
> 
> The Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B is an excellent cooler for the price and can often be found on sale for around $33 or so. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185142 in fact Newegg has an Open Box one now for $26.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185142R but the shipping on it makes it only a few dollars less than the new one with free shipping.


Hey Sizzle thx for the tips. Think I'll go for the A70....comes with dual fans so only slightly more than the 212 plus a second fan and the copper pipes look a little meatier. Only bummer is I have done the build and I see installing these requires taking the mobo out to installl the backplate......oh well, live and learn.

Thanks again,

Dave M


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave_in_gva;11689022*
> Hey Sizzle thx for the tips. Think I'll go for the A70....comes with dual fans so only slightly more than the 212 plus a second fan and the copper pipes look a little meatier. Only bummer is I have done the build and I see installing these requires taking the mobo out to installl the backplate......oh well, live and learn.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Dave M


No problem. You might not have to take out the motherboard depending on your case. If the motherboard tray has a cutout you won't need to. Just as a side note the A70 has a nice mounting system that makes it fairly painless.


----------



## Ov3rclock3R

Hi guys i managed to ever clock my pc to 3.6Ghz without running prime or burn in so i decided to go for 4.1Ghz with some bios settings that someone posted somewhere on this site i ran burn in for lyk 15 mins on max cpu and no erros where reported, i ran prime 95 and after about 10 -15 mins and i got the Bsod, i was having trouble overclocking before so i formatted my hdd cos its a new so i then re installed windows again pc all i got on there is cpuz, burn in, real temp 360, and my, i have XMS3 6GB DDR3 1600 memory i have a noctua nh d14 on my i7 950, is it a case of upping volts etc ?

Can anyone help me!!


----------



## 2010rig

what is the BSOD error you're getting?


----------



## Ov3rclock3R

The error msg is somthing like this http://img22.imageshack.us/i/1001367v.jpg/ im not sure what is causing it.


----------



## WhiteDog

Try increasing the core voltage a bit. If it's not working, try lowering your memory timings.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

If increasing vcore does not help you could try upping the ioh one notch smb would be harddives.


----------



## maestrobg

hello everyone, i have asus p6x58d premium and core i7-950 and KHX2000C9AD3T1FK3/6GX

first i put xmp profile 1 ( 2000mhz ) and mobo read 1,7v!!! for QPI automatically and 9-10-9-27-98 1T !!!

qpi 1,7 V?? its not safe, am i right?

i tried to low qpi but system will not boot under 1,55v for qpi!!??

is these all mean that i cant reach 2000 mhz on this mobo without so high qpi??

p.s. i sucesfully reached 2000 mhz 7-10-7-25-82 1T with 1,55v for qpi!


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maestrobg*


hello everyone, i have asus p6x58d premium and core i7-950 and KHX2000C9AD3T1FK3/6GX

first i put xmp profile 1 ( 2000mhz ) and mobo read 1,7v!!! for QPI automatically and 9-10-9-27-98 1T !!!

qpi 1,7 V?? its not safe, am i right?

i tried to low qpi but system will not boot under 1,55v for qpi!!??

is these all mean that i cant reach 2000 mhz on this mobo without so high qpi??

p.s. i sucesfully reached 2000 mhz 7-10-7-25-82 1T with 1,55v for qpi!


I hadn't a single clue what that model number referred to, so I Googled it and found it on the Egg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...AD3T1FK3%2f6GX
That should help people to help you.
Please post your system specifications in your CP.
Welcome to OCN!


----------



## maestrobg

yes thats my model of ram like this in test:

http://www.benchzone.com/page.php?al...9AD3T1FK3&pg=2

but.... why mobo read xmp profile 2000 mhz with qpi 1,7 v??

i flashed my bios with the newest version and i cant reach system stability with ram on 2000 mhz without 1,6-1,7 v qpi??

why?? how can i set it on 2000 mhz and reach stability with lower qpi?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg;11702921*
> hello everyone, i have asus p6x58d premium and core i7-950 and KHX2000C9AD3T1FK3/6GX
> 
> first i put xmp profile 1 ( 2000mhz ) and mobo read 1,7v!!! for QPI automatically and 9-10-9-27-98 1T !!!
> 
> qpi 1,7 V?? its not safe, am i right?
> 
> i tried to low qpi but system will not boot under 1,55v for qpi!!??
> 
> is these all mean that i cant reach 2000 mhz on this mobo without so high qpi??
> 
> p.s. i sucesfully reached 2000 mhz 7-10-7-25-82 1T with 1,55v for qpi!


Look back aways in this thread for Bal3wolf's posts concerning running1900 and 2000MHz RAM. I know he had some luck running higher RAM speed with lower QPI volts. I think he was raising his IOH voltage to do so but search back aways to see for sure what all he had going on.

2000MHz is hard to get and usually requires very high uncore voltages no matter what board it is on. I wouldn't be setting an XMP profile for it for sure. With those speeds you would want a highly tuned overclock. Most people would choose to run that RAM at slightly lower speeds with better timing.


----------



## PC Gamer

Add me to the club I have the ASUS P6X58D-E!


----------



## maestrobg

obviously you cant help us who have a problem to run ram 2000mhz on this mobo without setting qpi above 1,55-1.60v!!

please help us??

is it possible to set ram on this mobo to 2000 mhz without setting qpi over 1,35 v???


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rclock3R;11693041*
> The error msg is somthing like this http://img22.imageshack.us/i/1001367v.jpg/ im not sure what is causing it.


Try increasing your CPU voltage a bit more


----------



## maestrobg

hey guys i wonder how is it possible for asus to make a mobo which costs 280 e and have 3 years warranty, and read XMP profile from memory-set qpi to 1,7 V!

what if I set xmp profile from RAM ( 2000 mhz, 9-10-9-27, qpi 1,7 V )? i have warranty on the mobo and processor and ram too!

could this xmp( qpi ) kill my mobo or proc?


----------



## Raul-7

I'm really liking this motherboard, are the BIOS voltages preset or can they be fine-tuned?


----------



## 2010rig

Voltages can be fine tuned, see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmisery;8378283*
> *Last Updated: 10/03/2010*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 3.61GHz - Low Voltage Settings*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 3.80GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.01GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.20GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.41GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.52GHz - Low Voltage Settings (930 Settings Only)*


----------



## sgilmore62

Updated my BIOS with RAID ROM 1008 and it worked! The files can be found here...

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?82608-List-of-BIOS-files-with-updated-Intel-ICH9-10R-RAID-ROMs&








[/URL]


----------



## dave_in_gva

So I'm back. After failing to get much of an overclock with stock cpu cooling I've upgraded to Corsair A70 CPU cooling and switched over to the HAF-932 case.

Running my 950 at stock speeds is stable and gives 46 degrees on full load in Prime95.

There are no 950 settings on this thread, but following xmisery's settings for a 930 OC'd to 4.2 with HT the system boots but then after 5 minutes or so it just crashes and reboots. Having it start Prime95 just makes it crash faster. In either case CPU temps etc. never exceed 50.

What would people change first? I suspect I can bump up the CPU voltage safely (currently at 1.35V) and the other thing I wonder about is my CPU Ratio setting being at 21. Not sure but I thought I read somewhere that for a 950 CPU the best multiplier would be 23.

But basically, I don't have a finely tuned sense of how to overclock. I feel like a neanderthal in an airplane cockpit.....alot of controls to mess around with and I don't know where to begin. Thanks for any and all advice.

Copy/pasting xmisery's settings I am using below:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.35]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.335]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## 2010rig

well, I would suggest that you get a stable overclock at 3.8-4.0 first, before moving up in Voltage, or aiming for a 4.2 OC.

Your voltage aim should be 1.25 - 1.35 for 4.0.

Also, try using 23 as your multiplier as it may be more stable for the 950. Every time you change BCLK Frequency, you'll see what it will overclock to.

Try this for 4.0:

CPU Ratio Setting......................[23.0]
BCLK Frequency.........................[175]

This may help you:
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_core_i7-950_review/2

Also, found a thread with our board and that chip:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/838167-asus-p6x58d-e-i7-950-help.html


----------



## sgilmore62

My settings are similar except I use 199 BCLK, UCLK auto, CPU PLL Voltage 2.0, auto for QPI, IOH and ICH. 1.65 for DRAM bus voltage. Auto for amplitude,skew.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Welcome back Dave.

4.2 can be a hard nut to crack. Since it looks like you are pretty new at this I'd suggest cutting your teeth on 3.8 to start with. xmisery has some nice 3.8 settings with 181 X 21 or you could adjust that to 166 X 23 in order take advantage of the 23 multi. 3.8 has just been a sweet spot for alot of us. It will get you a respectable overclock fairly easily and give you a chance to get to know your system a bit. Then you can take what you learn there and go up with it.

Generally xmisery's settings can be a little low on both the CPU Voltage and the QPI Dram Core Voltage for some of us. For 3.8 I'd start somewhere around 1.25 vcore/1.25 QPI Dram Core.

Or you can just keep shooting for 4.2.







Your system I'm just making a suggestion. You will probably have to walk up the QPI Dram Core Voltage as well as the CPU Voltage to get it stable.


----------



## dave_in_gva

Hi guys,

Unfortunately I am at work at the moment, so away from the rig. Just wanted to say thanks for all the helpful posts and I'll start shooting for a lower OC initially.

I have OC'd before, but not in a very systematic manner. This system is a dedicated Photoshop/Lightroom build so lots of pull on RAM and both apps like lots of CPU speed, take full advantage of all cores and HT etc...

I am not sure what OC I can get it to on air cooling but I'd like a stable OC in the 4.0 - 4.2 range if that's at all possible.

One side note is to say I was very impressed with the HAF-932 case.....awesome fans and I really liked how it allowed for cables to be tied off behind a back panel, under the mobo. So basically you've got virtually no cables over the mobo and gobs of cool air sweeping over.....probably nothing new to you OC gurus but I've been using the same ATX tower case over and over on different builds and this was a revelation.

Thx again and I'll let you know my progress,

Dave


----------



## 2010rig

Good luck Dave,

Shoot for 3.8-4.0 with as low voltage as possible, for what you're doing it'll be perfect, and once you have it stable, it should run 24/7 with some nice temps.

Be sure to run Prime95 for at least 24-36 hours to make sure it's completely stable.

*Here's what you can compare it to:
*


----------



## dave_in_gva

Back home on my lunch break ...did I say I was keen to get this done?









So I've left all my original settings from xmisery the same (meaning cpu voltage has remained at 1.35 V and QPI DRAM Core voltage is 1.335 V) and just gone to a 23 multiplier and 175 for the FSB (giving me a 4.0 GHz overclock) and am now 10 minutes into Prime95 testing.

So far so good....Everest says CPU is 58 degrees and the core temps are running about 70-75 degrees.

What sort of temps (cpu and the cores) should I be considering as unsafe?

Tx,

Dave


----------



## 2010rig

Those are good temps! As you can see, they're pretty close to mine @ 4.0

Now, if you want to stick with 4.0, leave prime running for at least 24-36 hours, if it passes all the time, you can pretty much bank on it being stable 24/7.

3.8 will run even cooler than that as you can see from my screenshot, and for Photoshop you won't see a big difference between 3.8 & 4.0 but better temps on full load, along with lower voltage.









I decided to check 4.2 it's running with 1.336v, and I'm stress testing right now.

Here's what I got so far, and I'm wondering if I should be more concerned with the Cores temp, or the CPU temp from AI Suite, temps seem pretty good to me.



Peak temps so far


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Those are some very nice low voltage overclocks 2010. Just so that you know you are running 4.2 at near the same voltage it takes me to get 4.0 stable.







 Your temps are high though. I always try to keep Core temps under 80C.

@ Dave, As your overclocking and comparing your settings with others keep in mind your 12GB of RAM. You will have to run a little more QPI Dram Core Voltage than if you had 6GB from what I've seen.

When stability testing I take the progressive approach will do some quick runs of IBT (Intel Burn Test) before running Prime 95. While tuning in the overclock I'll run 5 runs of standard IBT to get me close, then 20 runs on very high. Shooting for the least amount of voltage (both vcore and QPI Dram Core) needed to pass. Standard doesn't use much memory so it will be mostly tuning in the vcore. Very high uses alot more memory so tuning in that QPI Dram Core voltage will come alot more into play with it. With your 12 GB of RAM check to see the difference between memory usage between very high and max. You might be better off using MAX if very high isn't using very much of your memory. Set the number of threads manually instead of leaving it in auto also. Anyway using IBT is good for some quick testing to get you close. If I can pass 20 runs of IBT very high I can usually pass 12+ hours of Prime 95 small fft and get very close to passing 12+ hours of Prime 95 Blend which I run both after getting close with IBT. Small fft uses very little memory and will be mostly about adjusting vcore and blend uses alot of memory and adjustments in QPI Dram Core will come into play.


----------



## sgilmore62

Anybody try updating BIOS to latest 10.1.0.1008 option rom with those modded BIOS?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Those are some very nice low voltage overclocks 2010. Just so that you know you are running 4.2 at near the same voltage it takes me to get 4.0 stable.














Your temps are high though. I always try to keep Core temps under 80C.


Thanks Sizzle,

I think I posted earlier with the power savings enabled, and my voltages were much lower for 3.8, and I had to play around with it for 4.0 stable but I never got around to it.

I agree, my temps are on the high side, which is why I don't run this overclock, I normally run 3.8 - 4.0 every day depending on what I'm doing. It sucks because 4.2 is the only OC I can get to run my ram at 1600 MHZ.

Any ideas on how I can lower my temps for 4.2 OC? Being below 80 on the cores would be ideal. Otherwise I'm happy with 3.8 - 4.0. I thought about maybe reapplying the thermal paste.

I have found that nearly no other programs stress the CPU like Prime does though.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

2010,

What are your ambient temps like ? Looking back at your 3.8 with the power savings stuff on here. Once again your voltage is great but your temps are close to what I run @ 1.24v in the summer. It's weird because with the NH-D14 you should be getting better temps than my Dark Knight at the same voltage. I've made quite a fan upgrade with the San Ace but even still I'd expect a little better temps for you.

As far as tips for better temps. Probably the biggest tip I can give you is to feed that CPU cooler plenty of fresh air. Changing out the Noctua fans for something with higher static pressure and a few more CFM could help also. Although if I remember right the stock fans are supposed to be pretty good. I took the old stock fan off my DK and zip tied it into the 5 1/4 drive bay area and doing that made just about as big of a temp difference as changing out the stock fan for the San Ace. Combined my temp difference was huge as far as CPU temps go.

Reapplying thermal paste can make a couple degrees difference if not applied great to start with. Changing from a "free with cooler" sort of past to something like Shin Etsu G751 (http://www.svc.com/g-751.html) can drop another degree or two off. That may not seem like much but everything on these computers is a little here and a little there. Especially temps.

Also I'd search threw ehume's posts for getting the most out of that D14 (http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=112271) Although I see he is now playing around with a Mugen 2 he was running a NH-D14 for quite awhile. ehume is just flat out the fan guru but also posted alot of stuff helping out other people squeeze a little lower temps out of their D14.


----------



## 2010rig

Hey Sizzle,

Thanks for all that info, I'll definitely check out those links, it's funny, but I did think about a 3rd fan to the NH-D14 like ehume did there.

I agree that 1 degree here and there tends to add up.

In the summer, my temps were actually a little lower, since my computer is in the basement, but now the heat is on 24/7 in my house. I'm not exactly sure what my ambient temps are, but I'm guessing around 22C.

You can see pics and info from my initial OC here:
http://www.overclock.net/10116610-post2786.html

My top exhaust fans as well as intake fans are running at around 800 RPM, otherwise they're pretty loud, I'm sure cranking those up will make a difference, but I'm not a fan of the noise lol

I think I will re-apply Thermal Paste, and see if I can add another fan to the cooler, but I won't be able to do that until next week, as I'm heading out of town tomorrow for the holidays.

Thanks again, +Rep!


----------



## Mass0wnage

Okay. I'll start off by saying this is my first Ever build. Overall so far I am pretty happy. I Bought all the components with OCing being number 1 for me. Ill list the components I have in my build and then I will continue by telling what I have done to reach a stable 4.0ghz OC(Altho I can see 4.2 or even 4.4 in the near future with what I have found so far!)

Case - Antec 902
MoBo - Asus P6X58D-E
CPU - Intel i7 950 D0
PSU - 800w Corsair
RAM - 6gb(3x2gb) Corsair Dominator 1600mhz(also bought the corsair RAM Cooler)
HDD - 640gb WD Black 6.0gb/s (I know i really need an SSD)
Cooler - Corsair H50 - kept the thermal paste that was applied already
GPU - EVGA GTX 465 Superclocked

I Think those are pretty much the most important components, I Guess if I missed anything someone will let me know! lol

Now I read probably 150-200 pages of this particular thread before I even attempted to OC this PC as the build is Fresh as of last Friday Night(12/17/2010) and allowed for at least 24hours for the thermal paste to burn in as recommended for any new build.

I have copied the settings that I used, Partially tweaked to differ from 920 settings to the 950 settings and they are as follows:

Copied from xmisery's settings for his i7 920:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[23.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[175]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz] <- is actually 1754mhz if I remember correctly
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz] < is actually 3508mhz i believe
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.35]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.336]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Ran Prime 85 for a day, also did several hours of the Intel Burn Test and have not had any BSOD's yet(knocking on wood). The temps that I recorded on each core were 74, 74, 75, 74

The question I have is now with my RAM Timings. I know they can be set at 8-8-8-24 and Im showing they are set at 9-9-9-24. If I go into the BIOS to change those, will it in turn screw up with my OC as it's stable right now?

Ill try and get some pics posted soon. Thanks.


----------



## 2010rig

@Mass0wnage - you should be able to change your clocks in the bios, and it shouldn't mess your overclock, just manually enter the clocks.

@Sizzle, check this out bro, from my 4.0 OC I just changed the multiplier to 196

I upped the voltages just a bit, and now Prime has been going for an hour and counting, I can live with these temps.







I will keep tweaking the 4.2 to see if I can get it stable with under 1.3v.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

MassOwnage,

Welcome to OCN !! You should add your system specs (http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem)

I save dropping my memory timing for last. I want everything else stable and at rock solid settings first. Then I start messing with timings. And yes it can create instability and mess things up (cause freezes and crashes on systems that were stable before timings change). You will have to stability test timing changes. Just like with the CPU overclock, except that the instabilities can be harder to catch in testing. Prime 95 Blend is what I use for this after having dissappointing results using memory specific testing programs. Even still I remember passing 8, hours of Memtest 86+, and 8 hours of blend after dropping timings and thinking I was good to go. Loaded BFBC2, teamspeak, afterburner and was all set to go shoot some baddies when my audio drivers crashed and then a few seconds later the system froze. OOPS not so stable after all, maybe I should have ran 12 hours or more instead of 8 but I'm just pointing out that I find stability testing the tighter timings for me anyway is little trickier and sometimes daily use is the ultimate stability test.

2010,

That 4.11 is very nice. Your just rubbing it in now.







That's the same voltage I run 3.8 with.









Since you're rubbing it in and all. At least Intel paid me back for the mediocrity of my 930.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470537


----------



## dave_in_gva

Hi guys,

Still futzing around here. One question I have though.

I have been mostly working with a multiplier of 23 and my best BCLK so far has been 175 (giving me a 4.025 GHz OC). That is running stable for 5 iterations of ITB on maximum with 8 threads, with temps on the cores of 80-85.

My CPU voltage is 1.35, QPI/DRAM 1.3375, and DRAM voltage is 1.64 with the above. I plan on trying to cut these voltages back....I know that you should walk up the voltages but I kinda started with voltages that were upper limit of what I felt safe with and now I want to see if I can keep the system running the 4.0 OC with fewer volts and lower temps.

Anyway, my question concerns my DRAM frequency. I could have sworn the first time I tried 23x175 (which was last night) it was the only thing I changed on top of xmisery's settings, meaning DRAM frequency would have remained at 1603 MHz. Anyway, last night that setting tested 20 iterations of ITB Maximum on 8 threads fine.

Afterwards today I mucked around with all kinds of things but ended up feeling the 23x175 had been my best bet. Only now when I select those my DRAM frequency gives me a bottom option of 1053 MHz. For now I've selected that, along with the UCLK of 2105 MHz, but I don't understand the relation between what is going on with the FSB and multiplier choices and the DRAM frequencies available. Is there any logic to it someone can explain to me so I can make best use of my 1600 memory?

I see Everest is telling me my DRAM:FSB ratio is 3:1 and I can see this is based on the memory clock of 525 being triple the FSB and the DRAM freq of 1053 is double that 525. So I can see the symmetry but just don't know if there is something in there I should be using to my advantage or be aware of.

Other thing is I see Everest is telling me my memory settings look kind of aggressive...6-6-6-18 CR1. I did not change anything in there but did go into that part of the BIOS and got confused as there seemed more parameters to muck with than the 4 numbers I'm used to seeing.

Sorry if that all seems a bit of a muddle....I feel I am getting somewhere but this will clearly take a while and I'd like to understand the RAM side of things better.

Best,

Dave


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


2010,

That 4.11 is very nice. Your just rubbing it in now.







That's the same voltage I run 3.8 with.









Since you're rubbing it in and all. At least Intel paid me back for the mediocrity of my 930.











Hey Sizzle,

That's a pretty sweet low voltage overclock you got there, now who's showing off?









I'm not trying to show off, just happy to have a lower voltage clocker, as I think I really lucked out with it. I think people would be surprised to lower their voltage as it may still become stable.

So far it has passed Prime for 10 hours and counting, but I'm going to have to start it over again as I have work to do, and in the mean time I've gone back to my 3.8 every day OC. I think I need to tweak that 4.1 further.

Thanks for the tips and advice, and hopefully I can keep those temps in check and have that 4.1 become my main stable if the core temps remain at or below 75. I'm very anal about the temps, and that's why I prefer the 3.8 OC.

I tried pushing my luck with low voltages @ 4.2 but I got a BSOD almost right away.









@Dave - you should go onto the Kingston forums, tell them your set up, and ask them for the recommended settings to use for your Ram, that's what I did on the OCZ forums, and I just entered them as they told me, and voila 7-7-7-24 worked right away.

Like Sizzle said though, make sure your OC has passed every test for an extended period of time, before messing with timings. I only messed with my timings at the end.

Do you have a Newegg link for the exact kit that you have?

Is it 2 kits of ( 3 x 2GB ) or 1 kit of ( 3 x 4GB )?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Guilty as charged, I was showing off a bit. My 930 has been frustrating to me at times. It is nice when you end up being one of the lucky ones. I tend to look at my 930 as my workhorse and in that 3.8GHz is plenty and I'm lucky to have a nice little sweet spot there. Looks like you might have a sweet spot at 4.1GHz there. I hope that proves stable for you. The 760 I built as a backup/overclocker/mild benchmarker sort of tinker toy to give me something to play with and finally quit messing with my 930.

@ Dave

On the RAM the Memory Frequency is determined by the baseclock multiplied by the memory multiplier. On our BIOS the memory multiplier is invisible and it just gives you the frequencies that are avilable for the different multipliers. Multipliers are 2:6,2:8,2:10 and 2:12. Generally the lower the multiplier the more stable the system will be. But occasionally you could run into the odd chip that 2:8 is more stable than 2:6...

On having the tighter timings at a lower RAM speed this is due to having the timings in auto. The lower the RAM frequency the tighter you can run the timings and maintain stability. With timings in auto it will tighten them up for you as you drop the memory frequency.

Also in some programs it will list the RAM speed as half of what it actually is. This is due to DDR stands for double data rate. If you run CPUZ, click on the memory tab and it will show you the DRAM Frequency. On mine right now it lists 724MHz which means my RAM is running at 1448MHz. I'm running the 2:8 or sometimes described as x8 memory multiplier. So you can tell from there that I'm running a 181 baseclock.

On a related note the UCLK Frequency must be at least twice the DRAM Frequency.


----------



## KGIXXER7

Hey guys, I read on here that when running crossfire on the 1st and 3rd PCI-E that I should manually reassign the link width for the 3rd slot?

While looking in the BIOS under Advance Tab, and then North bridge chipset configuration. I can see where it says revision, but I do not see the PCI Express Selector. Is there something I am missing? or do any of you know more about this?

or should I just make a new thread about this?

thanks fellas


----------



## lawrencendlw

If I recall correcty MassOwnage, the i7-950 shouldn't require much if any voltage above stock to get to 4.0 GHz. You might try lowering your CPU voltage a bit and then try Prime95 testing. I haven't tested this but it takes much more voltage for a 920 to get to 4.0GHz than it does for a 950 since it has the higher Multi (On average that is). Test it out and see. You might be able to get those temps down quite some bit there. As for your H50, did you keep the stock fan configuration for it or did you ditch the stock fan and get 2 new fans for a push/pull with a shroud config? Hopefully it's the stock config because those might be a little high temps for the latter on a 950. Good luck and let us know how it goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mass0wnage;11745958*
> Okay. I'll start off by saying this is my first Ever build. Overall so far I am pretty happy. I Bought all the components with OCing being number 1 for me. Ill list the components I have in my build and then I will continue by telling what I have done to reach a stable 4.0ghz OC(Altho I can see 4.2 or even 4.4 in the near future with what I have found so far!)
> 
> Case - Antec 902
> MoBo - Asus P6X58D-E
> CPU - Intel i7 950 D0
> PSU - 800w Corsair
> RAM - 6gb(3x2gb) Corsair Dominator 1600mhz(also bought the corsair RAM Cooler)
> HDD - 640gb WD Black 6.0gb/s (I know i really need an SSD)
> Cooler - Corsair H50 - kept the thermal paste that was applied already
> GPU - EVGA GTX 465 Superclocked
> 
> I Think those are pretty much the most important components, I Guess if I missed anything someone will let me know! lol
> 
> Now I read probably 150-200 pages of this particular thread before I even attempted to OC this PC as the build is Fresh as of last Friday Night(12/17/2010) and allowed for at least 24hours for the thermal paste to burn in as recommended for any new build.
> 
> I have copied the settings that I used, Partially tweaked to differ from 920 settings to the 950 settings and they are as follows:
> 
> Copied from xmisery's settings for his i7 920:
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
> CPU Ratio Setting......................[23.0]
> Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
> Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
> BCLK Frequency.........................[175]
> PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
> DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz] <- is actually 1754mhz if I remember correctly
> UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz] < is actually 3508mhz i believe
> QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]
> 
> CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
> CPU Voltage............................[1.35]
> CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.336]
> IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
> IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
> ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
> ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
> DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
> 
> Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
> CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
> CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
> CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
> IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
> PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]
> 
> C1E Support............................[Disabled]
> Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
> Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
> CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
> Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
> Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
> Active Processor Cores.................[All]
> A20M...................................[Disabled]
> Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
> Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]
> 
> Ran Prime 85 for a day, also did several hours of the Intel Burn Test and have not had any BSOD's yet(knocking on wood). The temps that I recorded on each core were 74, 74, 75, 74
> 
> The question I have is now with my RAM Timings. I know they can be set at 8-8-8-24 and Im showing they are set at 9-9-9-24. If I go into the BIOS to change those, will it in turn screw up with my OC as it's stable right now?
> 
> Ill try and get some pics posted soon. Thanks.


----------



## fredde

Built 2 identical systems and they have the identical problem. If I disconnect power the bios reverts to default settings.

There has been posts on this subject for othe Asus boards but I did not see a concise answer yet.

Can anybody help?

Thankyou.


----------



## dave_in_gva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;11753112*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty as charged, I was showing off a bit. My 930 has been frustrating to me at times. It is nice when you end up being one of the lucky ones. I tend to look at my 930 as my workhorse and in that 3.8GHz is plenty and I'm lucky to have a nice little sweet spot there. Looks like you might have a sweet spot at 4.1GHz there. I hope that proves stable for you. The 760 I built as a backup/overclocker/mild benchmarker sort of tinker toy to give me something to play with and finally quit messing with my 930.
> 
> @ Dave
> 
> On the RAM the Memory Frequency is determined by the baseclock multiplied by the memory multiplier. On our BIOS the memory multiplier is invisible and it just gives you the frequencies that are avilable for the different multipliers. Multipliers are 2:6,2:8,2:10 and 2:12. Generally the lower the multiplier the more stable the system will be. But occasionally you could run into the odd chip that 2:8 is more stable than 2:6...
> 
> On having the tighter timings at a lower RAM speed this is due to having the timings in auto. The lower the RAM frequency the tighter you can run the timings and maintain stability. With timings in auto it will tighten them up for you as you drop the memory frequency.
> 
> Also in some programs it will list the RAM speed as half of what it actually is. This is due to DDR stands for double data rate. If you run CPUZ, click on the memory tab and it will show you the DRAM Frequency. On mine right now it lists 724MHz which means my RAM is running at 1448MHz. I'm running the 2:8 or sometimes described as x8 memory multiplier. So you can tell from there that I'm running a 181 baseclock.
> 
> On a related note the UCLK Frequency must be at least twice the DRAM Frequency.


Sizzle thanks - you are a great help for getting someone like me seeing this stuff more clearly. Really appreciate forums like this and people like you taking the time to help others along.

I'll keep on working here. One thing I haven't asked so far is whether 23 is the top multiplier for the 950 or is it just the preferred one. I've seen people claim odd multipliers work better - not sure if its true - but people almost always talk about 21 or 23 for the 950 and never for example 25.

@2010 thanks also for your comments. I will very probably get over to the Kingston boards when I feel I am quite a bit closer. My 12 GB memory are 3 x 4 GB sticks.....they were a bit tough to find here in Switzerland but they seemed to me the best bet given my decision to go with 12 GB on this board. Newegg shows them out of stock for now but the link is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104127&cm_re=KHX1600C9D3K3-_-20-104-127-_-Product

Thanks again everyone,

Dave


----------



## ~sizzzle~

The 950 can run the 24 multi. As a general rule Intel's like the odd multipliers better. I'm not sure why, I've looked and haven't found a satisfactory answer to that. For the most part it holds true. Though like all "general rules" there is always the exceptions. For the 25 multi on a Bloomfield i7 CPU you would need a 960,965 or 975. There just isn't as many of those in use as the 920,930,940, and 950's. So you don't hear about 25 as often.


----------



## kckyle

had anyone tried putting a dual slot card in the last pcie slot? im planning on doing that but the connectors for the two sata ports and on/off button is in the way.


----------



## 2010rig

so long as those sata ports aren't populated it should work

For me, it wouldn't work because the PSU got in the way in my case, but with so much room in your 800D it should work. It'll run 16x/8x which is fine.

Let us know if it works, as I'm thinking of getting another case.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I managed to get my cpu stable at 4400mhz on this board at 1.41 vcore under water folding.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;11779908*
> I managed to get my cpu stable at 4400mhz on this board at 1.41 vcore under water folding.


Nice!

Be sure to test for stability for at least 24 hours on prime95, and do a Linx test like this:


----------



## nazarein

Is the P6X58D-E going to drop in price once the sandybridge boards are released?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I let folding tell me if im stable or not for most part i use ibt for 5 runs then let it fold sence folding is good at finding if its not stable. Its been folding for 8hrs now its crazy sence i went to water my cpu seems to be much easyer to overclock on air i couldnt sniff 4300 or 4400mhz or even post at it half the time.


----------



## S_V(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;11779239*
> so long as those sata ports aren't populated it should work
> 
> For me, it wouldn't work because the PSU got in the way in my case, but with so much room in your 800D it should work. It'll run 16x/8x which is fine.
> 
> Let us know if it works, as I'm thinking of getting another case.


Thanks mate. I was about to ask the same question.. Now doubt cleared.
so 16x/8x performance loss is minimal and heard temps point of view it's good.
+rep


----------



## 2010rig

No probs, the difference in FPS between 16x & 8x is like 1-3 FPS, but the temps are awesome having the cards separate like that.

I'll be getting a different case as well since SLI didn't cross my mind when I put my build together, otherwise, I would've gotten a bigger case from the get go.









Do keep us posted on how it works out though.


----------



## S_V(TM)

sure, but it takes 2 or three days to update....


----------



## 2010rig

That's fine


----------



## micro23

2010rig, I'm going for the same thing you just posted, a 930 at 3.8. I have a p6x58d.

Could you post your exact settings for me please? Is the best way to setup the overclock for this board in the bios?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2010rig

Sure, no probs bro, Xmisery has made life easier for us all here







:
http://www.overclock.net/8378283-post2.html

These are the settings I'm using with Hyperthreading stable, and yes, just enter everything you see here in the BIOS.

**************************************
*Running 3.80GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]181[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.1825[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.22500[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.14[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Who here knows how to adjust the rpms of the fans via the Fan Xpert program that comes with the mobo? I want to change my chasis 1 fan speed down by at least 200 rpms.


----------



## furyau

Hey guys, has anyone has any issues updating to IRST 10.1.0.1008?

Computer will not boot after loading the new IRST driver. Just gets stuck at the loading screen, even after a full fresh format and putting the IRST driver on first.

I have updated the option ROM in the bios as well for the ICH10R chip and its still failing.

On a side note, I have a very nice sweet spot @ 4ghz. 20x200 with RAM at 88820 1600mhz and 1.20v vCore. With EIST and C1E, 45c idle / 70c IBT load. Been solid as a rock for about 10weeks now and some serious gaming!


----------



## nate310

I have updated my bios to the latest one. i have checked my drivers. i'm running a I7 950 with 16 gb of g skill 1600 ram with two evga gtx 460. with an ocz ssd 120 and an 1 tb wd black. and when transferring data from ssd to wd i get a blue screen never had this happen. i have it ahci.oh yeah i have windows 7 64. can someone help.


----------



## nate310

I have updated my bios to the latest one. i have checked my drivers. i'm running a I7 950 with 16 gb of g skill 1600 ram with two evga gtx 460. with an ocz ssd 120 and an 1 tb wd black. and when transferring data from ssd to wd i get a blue screen never had this happen. i have it ahci.oh yeah i have windows 7 64. can someone help.
__________________


----------



## kzinti1

Any ideas if I'm running my memory properly?
Do these readings seem right for the computer in my sig?
The only crashes to desktop I get are the usual from Fallout 3 and New Vegas. They're probably just normal for these games. I hope.
I just received the final component for my latest build. An EVGA GeForce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2.








Build I'm working on here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?d...system&i=56770


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Any ideas if I'm running my memory properly?
Do these readings seem right for the computer in my sig?
The only crashes to desktop I get are the usual from Fallout 3 and New Vegas. They're probably just normal for these games. I hope.
I just received the final component for my latest build. An EVGA GeForce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2.










Based on your overclock, that looks like the right speed for your memory.

is the memory in your sig rig the one you're using? If so, you should set the timings to 7-8-7-20-88-1T.

I assume you've done at least 24 hours on prime95, and ran Linx with a 25000 problem and 20 runs? If you haven't done a Linx run, you really should, if it is able to pass that, you can be sure your OC is stable.

Check this out... I was about to post this for everyone else, as I have found another sweet spot for 4.1 GHZ on air. I wish the H70 was out when I put my rig together, those are some nice temps you got.







I may reapply thermal paste on mine and see if it makes a difference, but I haven't had time to take it apart and put back together.

the temps below were with my Chassis fans on Standard mode, when I had them running on max, the hottest core did hover between 73-75C which more acceptable.



**************************************
*I7-930 Running 4.115 GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
**************************************

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]196[/B]]
PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]

CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.25625[/B]]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.22500[/B]]
IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]

Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]

C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]


----------



## realist55

Greetings all. I've been following this thread since I purchased and built this system nearly one year ago. I don't have a lot of building experience, but know enough to have built several systems over the years for myself, friends, and family.

My current system was a breeze to assemble. No issues were encountered and I began overclocking several weeks later. I have used xmisery's settings for 4.2GHz with hyperthreading both on and off. Also tried the offset settings. I have been able to obtain stability in both LinX and Prime95 with several bumps in CPU voltage and QPI from xmisery's setting.

The issue I have encountered is this. Even though the system tests as stable, I continue to have occasional, random, cold boot problems (maybe once a month) where the system will not get to BIOS with the DRAM_LED on all fans spinning up. The system will then boot if I hit reset. I've reinstalled the memory, video card, etc. but to no avail. In addition, I've tried numerous voltage combinations but even this doesn't seem to work when it comes to cold boot. This is the only issue I've had with this system and would appreciate any comments or suggestions.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nate310;11801163*
> I have updated my bios to the latest one. i have checked my drivers. i'm running a I7 950 with 16 gb of g skill 1600 ram with two evga gtx 460. with an ocz ssd 120 and an 1 tb wd black. and when transferring data from ssd to wd i get a blue screen never had this happen. i have it ahci.oh yeah i have windows 7 64. can someone help.
> __________________


16GB ?? How ? Triple channel on one set of slots and dual on the other. Sounds like it could cause problems. Anyway it sounds like it could be a memory problem; what sort of OC do you have? Bumping QPI Dram Core a bit would be one of the first things I'd try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;11802939*
> Any ideas if I'm running my memory properly?
> Do these readings seem right for the computer in my sig?
> The only crashes to desktop I get are the usual from Fallout 3 and New Vegas. They're probably just normal for these games. I hope.
> I just received the final component for my latest build. An EVGA GeForce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build I'm working on here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=editsystem&i=56770


Loosen timings, lower memory frequency or bump the QPI Dram Core and or possibly the DRAM Voltage but I'd start with the QPI. Nice overclock by the way but crashes in game on otherwise tested stable systems for me have always just been a slight instability on the uncore side of things. Usually happens to me after dropping memory timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;11803391*
> Check this out... I was about to post this for everyone else, as I have found another sweet spot for 4.1 GHZ on air. I wish the H70 was out when I put my rig together, those are some nice temps you got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may reapply thermal paste on mine and see if it makes a difference, but I haven't had time to take it apart and put back together.
> 
> the temps below were with my Chassis fans on Standard mode, when I had them running on max, the hottest core did hover between 73-75C which more acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> **************************************
> *I7-930 Running 4.115 GHz w/ HyperThreading (Stable)*
> **************************************
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
> CPU Ratio Setting......................[[B]21.0[/B]]
> Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
> Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
> BCLK Frequency.........................[[B]196[/B]]
> PCIE Frequency.........................[[B]100[/B]]
> DRAM Frequency.........................[[B]DDR3-1451MHz[/B]]
> UCLK Frequency.........................[[B]2903MHz[/B]]
> QPI Link Data Rate.....................[[B]Auto[/B]]
> 
> CPU Voltage Control....................[[B]Manual[/B]]
> CPU Voltage............................[[B]1.25625[/B]]
> CPU PLL Voltage........................[[B]1.80[/B]]
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[[B]1.22500[/B]]
> IOH Voltage............................[[B]1.12[/B]]
> IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
> ICH Voltage............................[[B]1.20[/B]]
> ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[[B]1.50[/B]]
> DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[[B]1.64[/B]]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[[B]Auto[/B]]
> 
> Load-Line Calibration..................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
> CPU Differential Amplitude.............[[B]800mV[/B]]
> CPU Clock Skew.........................[[B]Delay 300ps[/B]]
> CPU Spread Spectrum....................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
> IOH Clock Skew.........................[[B]Auto[/B]]
> PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
> 
> C1E Support............................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
> Hardware Prefetcher....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[[B]Enabled[/B]]
> Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[[B]Disabled[/B]]
> CPU TM Function........................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
> Execute Disable Bit....................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
> Intel(r) HT Technology.................[[B]Enabled[/B]]
> Active Processor Cores.................[[B]All[/B]]
> A20M...................................[[B]Disabled[/B]]
> Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[[B]Disabled[/B]]
> Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[[B]Disabled[/B]]










Very nice. Don't suppose you'd want to trade 930's ?









[.....sticks 5 more dollars in the 980x piggy bank.....]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realist55;11804820*
> Greetings all. I've been following this thread since I purchased and built this system nearly one year ago. I don't have a lot of building experience, but know enough to have built several systems over the years for myself, friends, and family.
> 
> My current system was a breeze to assemble. No issues were encountered and I began overclocking several weeks later. I have used xmisery's settings for 4.2GHz with hyperthreading both on and off. Also tried the offset settings. I have been able to obtain stability in both LinX and Prime95 with several bumps in CPU voltage and QPI from xmisery's setting.
> 
> The issue I have encountered is this. Even though the system tests as stable, I continue to have occasional, random, cold boot problems (maybe once a month) where the system will not get to BIOS with the DRAM_LED on all fans spinning up. The system will then boot if I hit reset. I've reinstalled the memory, video card, etc. but to no avail. In addition, I've tried numerous voltage combinations but even this doesn't seem to work when it comes to cold boot. This is the only issue I've had with this system and would appreciate any comments or suggestions.


*sigh* more cold boot problems

This has come up a few times in the thread. I just don't recall any sort of consistent fix for it. Does it do it with optmized defaults also or just with an OC ?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;11805478*
> 16GB ?? How ? Triple channel on one set of slots and dual on the other. Sounds like it could cause problems. Anyway it sounds like it could be a memory problem; what sort of OC do you have? Bumping QPI Dram Core a bit would be one of the first things I'd try.


The P6X58D-E manual says that triple channel mode is supported with 4 DIMMs in slots: A1,A2,B1,C1. 4DIMMsx4GB. I'm reading the manual waiting for my 1366 CPU to get here before I join you folks.


----------



## realist55

Thanks for the reply ~sizzle~.

Yeah, I haven't really had it on optimized defaults since the first couple of weeks after I put the system together. I probably ought to load those those before I shut it down each time and let it boot that way. I've looked through this thread, and have been following it for quite some time, and understand this issue has come up now and then.

The memory tests are all fine, and LinX (50 passes multiple times), plus Prime95 (12-15 hours on numerous occasions) all pass. Then power it up in the morning and it just won't boot.

Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;11805526*
> The P6X58D-E manual says that triple channel mode is supported with 4 DIMMs in slots: A1,A2,B1,C1. 4DIMMsx4GB. I'm reading the manual waiting for my 1366 CPU to get here before I join you folks.


(pulls out a well worn manuel) I see, I see (page 2-10). Wonder how well that works?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realist55;11805672*
> Thanks for the reply ~sizzle~.
> 
> Yeah, I haven't really had it on optimized defaults since the first couple of weeks after I put the system together. I probably ought to load those those before I shut it down each time and let it boot that way. I've looked through this thread, and have been following it for quite some time, and understand this issue has come up now and then.
> 
> The memory tests are all fine, and LinX (50 passes multiple times), plus Prime95 (12-15 hours on numerous occasions) all pass. Then power it up in the morning and it just won't boot.
> 
> Anyone with any ideas?


I was just thinking that if it doesn't do it with optimized defaults then it could be a settings problem. If it does than it would likely be a hardware problem.

Things to try. Reseat the RAM. Lower DRAM Voltage.

**********************************************************

Now I have a question. Some time ago I remember someone posting about EK water blocks for this board. Now looking back I can't seem to find it. *Can someone link me to water blocks that will work for the board ? Please....*
....daydreams of 4.5+ stable......


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I thk this board loves having its nb and 2 mosfet heatsinks cooled around the cpu im able to run 4300 on 1.34 it was needing 1.37 for just 4322. Still testing it but been folding for 8 hrs straight problem free.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;11805478*
> 16GB ?? How ? Triple channel on one set of slots and dual on the other. Sounds like it could cause problems. Anyway it sounds like it could be a memory problem; what sort of OC do you have? Bumping QPI Dram Core a bit would be one of the first things I'd try.
> 
> Loosen timings, lower memory frequency or bump the QPI Dram Core and or possibly the DRAM Voltage but I'd start with the QPI. Nice overclock by the way but crashes in game on otherwise tested stable systems for me have always just been a slight instability on the uncore side of things. Usually happens to me after dropping memory timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Don't suppose you'd want to trade 930's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [.....sticks 5 more dollars in the 980x piggy bank.....]


I'm glad you covered that, I Actually was going to reply to the 16 GB Ram, and was trying to figure out what combination he used to get 16 GB Ram.

4 x 4GB sticks maybe? ( I see that's been covered already







)

We can definitely trade 930's with your 980x when you get it.









@realist55 - what kind of temps are you getting at 4.2? I've got the NH-D14, and so far, when I do 4.2, my core temps are always in the Mid to High 80's, though I have a lot of tweaking room which I haven't played with yet, as I wanted to get the 4.1 stable first.


----------



## micro23

2010rig, just wanted to come back and post a thanks. I'm using the settings you posted for 3.8 on a 930 and it's working great. Runs exactly as it should and I played a few hours of games and it's been flawless. For some reason linx errors out after about 5 minutes but it does not say what the error is or why.

Like I said the computer is running great and im getting similar temps to yours just a few degrees higher.

The only setting I couldn't set exactly the same was cpu voltage it says 1.1825 on your and i think mine forces it to 1.1875.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro23;11809380*
> 2010rig, just wanted to come back and post a thanks. I'm using the settings you posted for 3.8 on a 930 and it's working great. Runs exactly as it should and I played a few hours of games and it's been flawless. For some reason linx errors out after about 5 minutes but it does not say what the error is or why.
> 
> Like I said the computer is running great and im getting similar temps to yours just a few degrees higher.
> 
> The only setting I couldn't set exactly the same was cpu voltage it says 1.1825 on your and i think mine forces it to 1.1875.


Nice, glad it worked out for you, if Linx failed on you, try upping the voltage just a little, try 1.19375, if that fails, try the next higher setting, you can adjust it from your desktop using TurboV, and run Linx again.

I'm anal, and want to make sure that Linx passes the 20 runs, so you can be certain you're 100% stable for the long run. When I was tweaking yesterday, Linx failed on me after the 15th run, I upped the voltage to the next highest setting, and then it passed all 20 runs @ 4.1 OC.


----------



## kzinti1

Sizzle, try this: Search This Thread>Enter "EK waterblocks">click "GO". I got this result: http://www.overclock.net/search.php?searchid=6987093
The 2nd-5th posts should be what you wanted.
I also have trouble keeping up with certain posts in this huge thread. The Search This Thread option has been more than a little helpful. This thread's so long it's damned near impossible to keep up with it!
Is your mobo so hot that you think it actually needs watercooling? If so, I think I'd better try to find my laser thermometer and check my own board.
I searched the EK configurator: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist#DB_inline?height=600&width=500&inline_id=mb_example_table, and they do have full mobo w/c kits for the P6X58D-Premium and the P6X58D-E. From about 60 to 70 Euro's ($78 to $98 USD).


----------



## micro23

Well that kinda worked out. It's already passed where it used to fail and my max temp seems to be 74.

Eating my words







failed at 7 mins this time.... upping it one more time as per your previous post currently at 1.20 for the voltage.

Whats a safe max temp for max cpu usage in a test like this for a 930? comfortable i mean.....

failed at 7 min 16 seconds at voltage 1.20 not sure what to do at this point, i set the voltage back to 1.1875 just because i figure no need to add voltage if it's not changing stability.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Sizzle, try this: Search This Thread>Enter "EK waterblocks">click "GO". I got this result: http://www.overclock.net/search.php?searchid=6987093
The 2nd-5th posts should be what you wanted.
I also have trouble keeping up with certain posts in this huge thread. The Search This Thread option has been more than a little helpful. This thread's so long it's damned near impossible to keep up with it!
Is your mobo so hot that you think it actually needs watercooling? If so, I think I'd better try to find my laser thermometer and check my own board.
I searched the EK configurator: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/s..._example_table, and they do have full mobo w/c kits for the P6X58D-Premium and the P6X58D-E. From about 60 to 70 Euro's ($78 to $98 USD).


Thank You kzinti1 +. LOL I've never used the thread search before. I forgot it was even there.









At the moment I'm not worried about temps. However I'm having thoughts of trying to get 4.5+GHz stable. To do this would definately take Water for the CPU, so *IF* I do it I might as well put the board on water also for a little extra pampering.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *micro23*


Well that kinda worked out. It's already passed where it used to fail and my max temp seems to be 74.

Eating my words







failed at 7 mins this time.... upping it one more time as per your previous post currently at 1.20 for the voltage.

Whats a safe max temp for max cpu usage in a test like this for a 930? comfortable i mean.....

failed at 7 min 16 seconds at voltage 1.20 not sure what to do at this point, i set the voltage back to 1.1875 just because i figure no need to add voltage if it's not changing stability.


Keep cores under 80C while testing. Not exactly comfortable but after testing regular use temps will be much lower.

Might have to up the QPI DRAM CoreVoltage as well as CPU Voltage. I run 3.8 with 1.248v vcore under load in CPU-Z (~1.31875 in BIOS, LLC disabled) and QPI Dram Core Voltage at 1.24375v in BIOS. FYI.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;11810378*
> Thank You kzinti1 +. LOL I've never used the thread search before. I forgot it was even there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I'm not worried about temps. However I'm having thoughts of trying to get 4.5+GHz stable. To do this would definately take Water for the CPU, so *IF* I do it I might as well put the board on water also for a little extra pampering.


Good luck! Which WC kit are you thinking of going with?

I've thought about Water Cooling as well, but for my needs my current OC is more than plenty, and I might as well wait it out for Ivy Bridge.

I was reading this thread the other day, there's a lot of info in there:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/898051-high-end-watercooling-setup-5.html#post11787692
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;11810378*
> Keep cores under 80C while testing. Not exactly comfortable but after testing regular use temps will be much lower.
> 
> Might have to up the QPI DRAM CoreVoltage as well as CPU Voltage. I run 3.8 with 1.248v vcore under load in CPU-Z (~1.31875 in BIOS, LLC disabled) and QPI Dram Core Voltage at 1.24375v in BIOS. FYI.


Exactly, every chip is different, and you just have to tweak and test until you find the sweet spot for your chip. You already know that 3.8 booted and worked, so now, keep tweaking the settings slightly until you get it 100% stable, it's better for the long run.

Definitely the next step is to add a bit more QPI Dram, you're very close.

You should fill out the rest of your rig, so we have a better idea of what you're working with.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


Good luck! Which WC kit are you thinking of going with? Or are you going to switch the H70 onto your i7?


That's an A70 on the i5 not H70. Everyone gets confused by that thing.










If I do it I'll probably start out with the XSPC RX240 kit. http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-Rasa-75...t-pr-4779.html or just make a similar custom loop.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


That's an A70 on the i5 not H70. Everyone gets confused by that thing.

If I do it I'll probably start out with the XSPC RX240 kit. http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-Rasa-75...t-pr-4779.html or just make a similar custom loop.


ha ha - I know, I noticed it afterwards - check out my Ninja edit above.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *realist55*


Greetings all. I've been following this thread since I purchased and built this system nearly one year ago. I don't have a lot of building experience, but know enough to have built several systems over the years for myself, friends, and family.

My current system was a breeze to assemble. No issues were encountered and I began overclocking several weeks later. I have used xmisery's settings for 4.2GHz with hyperthreading both on and off. Also tried the offset settings. I have been able to obtain stability in both LinX and Prime95 with several bumps in CPU voltage and QPI from xmisery's setting.

The issue I have encountered is this. Even though the system tests as stable, I continue to have occasional, random, cold boot problems (maybe once a month) where the system will not get to BIOS with the DRAM_LED on all fans spinning up. The system will then boot if I hit reset. I've reinstalled the memory, video card, etc. but to no avail. In addition, I've tried numerous voltage combinations but even this doesn't seem to work when it comes to cold boot. This is the only issue I've had with this system and would appreciate any comments or suggestions.


#1. Do you have the latest official BIOS (0405)? If not, update it to that version.

#2. Have you tried setting ALL of the RAM timings and voltages manually? The one specific setting that MIGHT fix it is setting the last setting in the first group from AUTO to 4. In the current official BIOS and all previous official BIOSes, it defaults to 0. The next official BIOS release should fix the cold boot issue with the 0 default setting.


----------



## B16T33

Add me to the list









Sorry for the terrible quality shots, d5000 is nonoperational atm


----------



## 2010rig

Hey guys,

I got another tweaking update to share, and I will pretty much copy and paste what I wrote on a previous thread, but I will post the settings here.









Here's the thread that led me to this today:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/900700-4-20-ghz-only-most-stable.html

Alright, so I wanted to test this HT ON vs HT OFF theory to see how it played out.

But first a little background:

For the past 6 months I've been running 3.8 or 4.0 STABLE Overclocks with HT ON depending on what I'm doing. Most often than not, 3.8 is my usual 24/7 OC when I'm not editing, encoding, gaming, etc. Since it gave me the best temps.

I run 4.0 when gaming and working. So I know what an OC with Hyper Threading is like performance wise, and what it "feels" like.

Now, on to the test.

First, I tweaked, and tested my 4.2 OC with HT on, and after a couple tries I got it to run Linx without errors, though I didn't do the full 20 runs, I just wanted it to run, so I'd know how many Gflops I would get, and took a screenshot.

I just wanted to get a base for comparison purposes to see what would happen vs HT off.
(On the previous page I showed the full 20 runs @ 4.1 from a couple days ago.)



Now, I went into the BIOS, tweaked settings for 4.2 with HT OFF, and on my first try without further tweaking and testing, I got this! ( I will of course test and tweak this some more, just don't have time right now







)



Now, browsing the web is a lot spiffier, the computer feels way more stable, compared to how it "felt" with HT ON, and look at those temps!

Throughout the test I did up the voltage once, and went down once from the sweet spot that the entire test ran with. When I upped it, the highest core temp went to 73 for 1 run, but for the entire test it hovered between 70 & 72.

To say that I am impressed is an under-statement, and I will do more testing in video editing, rendering, etc, but as of right now, it's going to be very hard to convince me to go back to HT ON!

Why?

Lower temps, spiffier computer, higher overclock, etc, etc, I've been running with HT ON for 6 months to compare it to.

For those who need to see validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1562236

And... for the settings in case you want to try it out.

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.27500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.22500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## realist55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclone3d;11813303*
> #1. Do you have the latest official BIOS (0405)? If not, update it to that version.
> 
> #2. Have you tried setting ALL of the RAM timings and voltages manually? The one specific setting that MIGHT fix it is setting the last setting in the first group from AUTO to 4. In the current official BIOS and all previous official BIOSes, it defaults to 0. The next official BIOS release should fix the cold boot issue with the 0 default setting.


Thanks for the response.

I have the Premium board with the latest BIOS (1201) installed.

I will set that last setting in the first group to 4. I did noticed in the "AUTO" mode it's set to 0. I'll give that a shot. It would appear that most agree that this is a memory issue. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## maestrobg

hi professionals

my gaming rig is:

ASUS P6X58D PREMIUM

INTEL CORE I7-950 with CORSAIR H70 PUSH AND PULL with scythe slipestream x2 1900 rpm

MUSHKIN Silverline Stiletto 998947 3x2gb 1600 mhz 7-10-10-24

ATI 5850

and now: i get my system stable at 4,2 ghz at this setings:

multi 21
bclk 200
qpi 1,35
1600mhz dram frequency
unclk 3200
qpi link data rate auto

cpu voltage 1,35
dram bus 1,65v
cpu pll 1,90v
ich voltage auto
ich pcie voltage auto
ioh voltage auto
ioh pcie voltage auto

LLC enabled
cpu clock skew auto
ioh clock skew auto
cpu spread spectrum disabled
pcie spread spectrum disabled
c1e disabled
hardware prefetcher enabled
adjustable cash line prefetch enabled
intel virtualization tech disabled
cpu tm function disabled
execute disable bit enabled
intel HT technology disabled
active cores all
a20m disabled
intel speedstep tech disabled
intel turbo mode disabled

under these settings i get the following result

http://img152.imageshack.us/i/final42ghz1600mhz68624.jpg/

under 79 C in linx...

i am satisfied with these settings and clock for 24/7 use but i am wondering if it could go up more?

i tried 200x22 or 21 x 205 or 21x 210, and with every of these combinations, my system isnt stable.. I tried to set vcoe around 1,4-1.45 v.... again no stable..

is it posible that i am runing stable 4,2 ghz with 1,35 v and for only 200 mhz more, i need so high vcore????

is there any advise to change some of these setings from my bios written above?

any advice would be helpfull thanks!


----------



## 2010rig

Have you tried using the 23 multiplier to 4.2 stable first?

Also, you should run Linx for the full 20 runs, couple days ago I ran it, and it errored at the 15th run.

You should also try lowering your voltage, and see how much lower you can go to attain the same OC.

Try the settings I posted 2 posts above yours and see if they work for you, if they don't, add more voltage, while trying to stay below 1.35v.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg;11817386*
> hi professionals
> 
> my gaming rig is:
> 
> ASUS P6X58D PREMIUM
> 
> INTEL CORE I7-950 with CORSAIR H70 PUSH AND PULL with scythe slipestream x2 1900 rpm
> 
> MUSHKIN Silverline Stiletto 998947 3x2gb 1600 mhz 7-10-10-24
> 
> ATI 5850
> 
> and now: i get my system stable at 4,2 ghz at this setings:
> 
> multi 21
> bclk 200
> qpi 1,35
> 1600mhz dram frequency
> unclk 3200
> qpi link data rate auto
> 
> cpu voltage 1,35
> dram bus 1,65v
> cpu pll 1,90v
> ich voltage auto
> ich pcie voltage auto
> ioh voltage auto
> ioh pcie voltage auto
> 
> LLC enabled
> cpu clock skew auto
> ioh clock skew auto
> cpu spread spectrum disabled
> pcie spread spectrum disabled
> c1e disabled
> hardware prefetcher enabled
> adjustable cash line prefetch enabled
> intel virtualization tech disabled
> cpu tm function disabled
> execute disable bit enabled
> intel HT technology disabled
> active cores all
> a20m disabled
> intel speedstep tech disabled
> intel turbo mode disabled
> 
> under these settings i get the following result
> 
> http://img152.imageshack.us/i/final42ghz1600mhz68624.jpg/
> 
> under 79 C in linx...
> 
> i am satisfied with these settings and clock for 24/7 use but i am wondering if it could go up more?
> 
> i tried 200x22 or 21 x 205 or 21x 210, and with every of these combinations, my system isnt stable.. I tried to set vcoe around 1,4-1.45 v.... again no stable..
> 
> is it posible that i am runing stable 4,2 ghz with 1,35 v and for only 200 mhz more, i need so high vcore????
> 
> is there any advise to change some of these setings from my bios written above?
> 
> any advice would be helpfull thanks!


4.2 @ 1.35v is pretty good in my book.









I doubt you need the QPI at 1.35v for that OC. I'd try lowering that 1.25v -1.3v.

PLL @ 1.9 is not needed and could be considered dangerous by some. I won't go over 1.88v and I've found raising off min. 1.8v seldom does any good. For 4.2 I'd be looking at 1.8v - 1.84v.

Ya the higher you go the less you get for the voltage.


----------



## maestrobg

yeah for past 4 hours i have tried different combinations - 21x210, 20x220, 23x192..interesting that i need 1,344 v vcore for stable 4,2 ghz... and for 4,3 ghz or 4,4 ghz i need to push vcore to 1,4 to boot the system but it cant be stable! i run linx on 4,3 ghz or 4,4 ghz, and after 12 seconds, when linx pull out 100 % load, apears BSOD with the same errors 0x0000101 and 0x00009c...

i tried raising vcore to 1,45 and qpi to 1,55 but i cant get stable 4.3 or 4.4 ghz!

batch is 3034A681 if it is important?!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg;11819316*
> yeah for past 4 hours i have tried different combinations - 21x210, 20x220, 23x192..interesting that i need 1,344 v vcore for stable 4,2 ghz... and for 4,3 ghz or 4,4 ghz i need to push vcore to 1,4 to boot the system but it cant be stable! i run linx on 4,3 ghz or 4,4 ghz, and after 12 seconds, when linx pull out 100 % load, apears BSOD with the same errors 0x0000101 and 0x00009c...
> 
> i tried raising vcore to 1,45 and qpi to 1,55 but i cant get stable 4.3 or 4.4 ghz!
> 
> batch is 3034A681 if it is important?!


What cpu do you have ? my 930 used to not overclock past 4200 on air now on water i am able to get 4400 stable at 1.41.


----------



## maestrobg

my cpu is i7-950

i am using h70 corsair push and pull with scythe slipstream1900 rpm, after i hour in linx maximum t are about 75 C

please maybe some advice what to change in bios to get 4,3 stable or 4,4..?

why so big difference between 4,2 ghz- 1,34 v and 4,3 ghz 1,4v and more and i cant make it stable?


----------



## micro23

Quote:



Exactly, every chip is different, and you just have to tweak and test until you find the sweet spot for your chip. You already know that 3.8 booted and worked, so now, keep tweaking the settings slightly until you get it 100% stable, it's better for the long run.

Definitely the next step is to add a bit more QPI Dram, you're very close.

You should fill out the rest of your rig, so we have a better idea of what you're working with.



Thanks filling it in now, just upped it to 1.20 and 1.24375 testing as I update.

Alright it failed again. I changed the problem size and memory just a little to see if that changed anything as well. No change. Is this testing just my memory or my cpu and memory? How can I tell what is actually failing? Going to up the voltage one two more ticks close to the 1.248 our other buddy posted.

ok at 1.21250 and 1.24375 i get my fastest error yet at 3 min 15 seconds... seem to be going backwards this time

going to mess with a bunch of mixtures and report back


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *micro23*


Thanks filling it in now, just upped it to 1.20 and 1.24375 testing as I update.

Alright it failed again. I changed the problem size and memory just a little to see if that changed anything as well. No change. Is this testing just my memory or my cpu and memory? How can I tell what is actually failing? Going to up the voltage one two more ticks close to the 1.248 our other buddy posted.

ok at 1.21250 and 1.24375 i get my fastest error yet at 3 min 15 seconds... seem to be going backwards this time

going to mess with a bunch of mixtures and report back


fwiw
The larger the problem size the more memory it is testing. By changing problem sizes up you can somewhat tell rather it is a vcore problem or an uncore problem.

I just saw you updated your specs. With your memory start out by cutting it down to 2:6. (~1086MHz) 2:8 (~1448MHz) might just be pushing it too far. That's of course assuming I'm remembering correctly and you are going for a 181 baseclock.

Watch your temps ! http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads...Temp_3.60.html

You could try jumping up to 1.3/1.3 and then backing down to your lowest stable point but I'm not sure your temps will hold up for that.


----------



## micro23

I just saw you updated your specs. With your memory start out by cutting it down to 2:6. (~1086MHz) 2:8 (~1448MHz) might just be pushing it too far. That's of course assuming I'm remembering correctly and you are going for a 181 baseclock.

are you talking about DRAM Frequency [DDR3-1451MHz] and lowering that? im not sure what you mean...


----------



## 2010rig

Yea, the error you're getting is because my settings are for 1600MHZ ram, while yours is 1333. Just set your DRAM frequency to the one below DDR3-1451MHz, set it to anything closer to DDR3-1333MHz, I think it's 1083 or something like that. ( Just noticed Sizzle covered this, lol )

You also may need to enter the correct timings for your Ram.

What's the actual model number for your Ram?


----------



## Databite

Hello all I am a new member here! I am currently trying to get my parts together for my new rig with this p6x58d-e! I am wondering if its even beneficial to use a 12gb kit or is it just a waste atm! This is the kit I am looking at which is priced fairly decent for a 12 gb kit and according to corsair this kit is compatible with this board.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-145-233&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=1#scrollFullInfo

Any ideas as I have heard these boards have trouble recognizing the xms kits? or should i just stick with a 6gb kit? thanks


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Databite;11828978*
> Hello all I am a new member here! I am currently trying to get my parts together for my new rig with this p6x58d-e! I am wondering if its even beneficial to use a 12gb kit or is it just a waste atm! This is the kit I am looking at which is priced fairly decent for a 12 gb kit and according to corsair this kit is compatible with this board.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-145-233&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=1#scrollFullInfo
> 
> Any ideas as I have heard these boards have trouble recognizing the xms kits? or should i just stick with a 6gb kit? thanks


JMO but if I went 12gb it would be with a 3X4 kit. Also if you're spending that sort of money on RAM get 1600MHz.

Rather or not it is beneficial to have 12Gb's will depend on how you use the computer. In most cases at this time it will not be. Generally if you have to ask the answer is no though.

There has been a bit of problems 6 X2GB kits & Corsair it seems from some of stuff posted here on OCN. I really think it just seems that way because Corsair is very popular but percentage wise I doubt they have any more problems than anyone else. At least Corsair always seems to take very good care of the people having trouble.

I haven't seen too many people using that kit that you linked. If you are going to stay stock or near stock I wouldn't worry about it too much but if you plan on overclocking I'd go with something else. The QVL's are pretty worthless usually though. Most of the time they don't test all that many kits and it doesn't get updated after day 1. From what I've gleamed compatability shouldn't be a problem with any DDR3 for any X58 board. Just don't buy 12Gb of 2000MHz RAM and expect to run it at spec. The board might not have XMP profiles for some kits but you are better off not using XMP anyway.


----------



## Databite

Great advice!! TY! +1 =)
Im leaning more towards a 3x2 6gb corsair dominator @1600 kit

From what I have read on here 6gb will be more than plenty for the average user. I would just like to say this site is full of very useful information for any pc user!! Im very impressed with all the advice and help this site offers!


----------



## Irocing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Databite*


Great advice!! TY! +1 =)
Im leaning more towards a 3x2 6gb corsair dominator @1600 kit

From what I have read on here 6gb will be more than plenty for the average user. I would just like to say this site is full of very useful information for any pc user!! Im very impressed with all the advice and help this site offers!










Hi,

6 gigs plenty unless into heavy Cad or Photo Editing and few other apps.

These boards supposidly also take 8 gigs if needed using the 4th slot
in Tri.
May try it one day.

Keep in mind also as you add more ram and want to OC, going to have to
start raising QPI voltage among other things also.
Which is going to add heat, lowering your OC.

Corsair 1600 Dominator good ram and running mine at 1820 without
having to loosen timing with all my OCs.

Later


----------



## maestrobg

hello i just followed 3-step overclocking guide...

1. step- my maximum bclk was 220 ( with qpi 1,2v) and 222( with qpi 1,45v)

2. step- my maximum memory frequency was 1760mhz 9-9-9-24 with qpi 1,425v

3.step- i tried multipliers: 20,21 and 23...according to the guide...

my goal was to reach 4,3 or 4,4 ghz( i already have set everything stable for 4.2 ghz!)

for 4,3 ghz or 4,4 ghz i tried every combinations of theese multipliers and bclk:

20x220, 20x215

21x210, 21x205

23x191, 23x187

in theese combinations i tried CPU vcore
from 1,35 to 1,5 v and qpi from 1,4v to 1,5v.... AND.....

I CANT REACH STABLE 4,4GHZ in anyone of theese combinations!!!

I CAN ONLY REACH STABLE 4,3 GHZ IN ONLY ONE COMBINATION 21x205 with CPU vcore 1,425V and qpi 1,425v too...
but with this combination temperatures under load raising above 80 C i decided to use this for 24/7:

4200 MHZ
BCLK 200
MULTI 21
CPU VCORE 1,344
QPI 1,4
DRAM FREQUENCY 1600 MHZ 6-8-6-24
CPU PLL 1,88

in idle my temperatures are about 38, 39 C and under full load in linx, after 1 hour, about 75 C

what do you thing guys about this results?

p.s. obviously my i7-950 is not so god to go above 4,2 ghz...but it is stable at 4,2ghz..


----------



## tat2monsta

long story short,but here is a thread i made a few weeks ago

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/882196-new-build-random-crashing-games.html

i had the ati version of this error on an old build years ago,and i solved it by messing with the ram.

here is the ram im useing and it is all set to default settings on the MB
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/prods/components/memory-pc/ddr3-triplechannel/corsair/hx3x12g1333c9.html

useing speccy it says my timeings are 8.8.8.20 and voltage is 1.5

on the ram sticks it says 1.5v 9.9.9.24
but on the site it says test voltage is 1.6-1.65

im a little lost in the bios as to what to do. its been years since ive had an asus mb and this one has so many more settings. i notice a quik rundown on the first page about voltages..will try this when i get some testing time

any help guys? ive had the rig since nov15th everything runs fine apart from games.. some times 30 mins sometimes 3 hours before the dreaded NVIDDMKM pops up

using rivatuner i have fans at 60% and highest temp is around 70c


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;11802939*
> any ideas if i'm running my memory properly?
> Do these readings seem right for the computer in my sig?
> The only crashes to desktop i get are the usual from fallout 3 and new vegas. They're probably just normal for these games. I hope.
> I just received the final component for my latest build. An evga geforce gtx 580 ftw hydro copper 2. :d
> build i'm working on here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=editsystem&i=56770


Try these timings..your numbers don't flow well at all.










-TG


----------



## Mr.Mike

Trying to get the 920 4.2 with out hyper threading OC as posted in the beginning of this thread and I keep getting

Event ID 41, task 63
BSOD code 0000000A, IRQL not less or equal to.....

I have bumped my QPI/DRAM Core Voltage up 3 times and am currently at 1.25. Any other suggestions to work around this crash?

Pleaseeeeeee?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Other than QPI where are you at ? IRQL not less or equal to..... My votes on more vcore.


----------



## gabete

Hello guys,

I have a problem







(who doesn't?)
I have the P6X58D Premium, i7-930 and Corsair CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 and I would like to get the most out of my system.
I understand that I have no really advantage of running 12 GB of RAM, so if you guys suggest to take 6GB out to improve my system performance, so be it.
I will list what I've done to my system Bios in terms of overclocking:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[180]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.23125]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]
Code:
CPU Voltage............................[1.26250]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.35]

Right now I see that it runs stable like this (I played Battlefield Bad Company for hours and no problems), I never did Prime95 test because I do not have the software.
CPU idle is 40C with stock heatsink (I've ordered a better one in case I will need it)

So what else should I do to take my overclocking further?
How should I set up my memory in BIOS? (a step by step explanation would be greatly appreciated, since the list with all what I've done so far in BIOS was copied from a different site and I've applied it to my computer)

Thank you!


----------



## KGIXXER7

if you go to user CP( top of page), and enter you computer info into the Edit system link, that would probably help out.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;11845236*
> Other than QPI where are you at ? IRQL not less or equal to..... My votes on more vcore.


My bet is the drive controller firmware.









-TG


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;11845236*
> Other than QPI where are you at ? IRQL not less or equal to..... My votes on more vcore.


Other then QPI all my settings are as posted here.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/662236-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread-16.html#post8435147

Seems people are having issues with this even with out over clocking, I am 100% stable at stock clock. I was 100% stable with this clock until a couple months ago, I dont know what happened. Ran memtest, defrags, ccleaner, antivirus so on and so forth every thing comes up clean.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike;11847954*
> Other then QPI all my settings are as posted here.
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/662236-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread-16.html#post8435147
> 
> Seems people are having issues with this even with out over clocking, I am 100% stable at stock clock. I was 100% stable with this clock until a couple months ago, I dont know what happened. Ran memtest, defrags, ccleaner, antivirus so on and so forth every thing comes up clean.


Well I'm half in the tank at the moment so I won't be much help.







Happy New Year !!

All I really have to say is that getting stable at 4.2 with xmisery's vcore is impressive. Nothing against his settings they are great but not all of us can have killer low voltage chips like xmisey and Bal3Wolf.







For quite a few people they work as a great starting point.

As far as the IRQL less or not equal to error. In my book it is just a random BSOD. More than a time or two it has been too low of vcore for me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

This board really is nice my i7 running great at 4300 on 1.35 vcore.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike*


Other then QPI all my settings are as posted here.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8435147

Seems people are having issues with this even with out over clocking, I am 100% stable at stock clock. I was 100% stable with this clock until a couple months ago, I dont know what happened. Ran memtest, defrags, ccleaner, antivirus so on and so forth every thing comes up clean.


Shhh....Does the IRQL error reference mv91xx.sys?









-tg


----------



## gabete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;11846572*
> if you go to user CP( top of page), and enter you computer info into the Edit system link, that would probably help out.


I did edit my system info.
Anyone willing to help now?
Please?


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabete;11866306*
> I did edit my system info.
> Anyone willing to help now?
> Please?


After replacing your stock cooler should be able to raise BCLK higher, might need to bump up CPU voltage and CPU PLL. Have my 930 at 205 BCLK with 1.35 CPU voltage and 1.90 PLL 40C idle.


----------



## gabete

I have a Cooler Master Hyper 212 PLUS on its way now, I should get it tomorrow.
What about my RAM, how should I set it up in BIOS?


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gabete*


I have a Cooler Master Hyper 212 PLUS on its way now, I should get it tomorrow.
What about my RAM, how should I set it up in BIOS?


Do you really have a water-cooled video-card and an air-cooled cpu?


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Well I'm half in the tank at the moment so I won't be much help.







Happy New Year !!

All I really have to say is that getting stable at 4.2 with xmisery's vcore is impressive. Nothing against his settings they are great but not all of us can have killer low voltage chips like xmisey and Bal3Wolf.







For quite a few people they work as a great starting point.

As far as the IRQL less or not equal to error. In my book it is just a random BSOD. More than a time or two it has been too low of vcore for me.


I bumped my ram volts back down a bit and ended up bumping Vcore up twice. That seems to done the trick, I also updated my sata drivers, dont know if that had any thing to do with it or not, but it didnt hurt. So far so good though. My temps are a bit higher then I want them running P95, maybe its time for some mid-winters cleaning in the case haha!

Thanks for the feed back guys, its very much appreciated.


----------



## Killam0n

I will tell you that any IRQL not less or equal to error I have ever got have been ram related.


----------



## Johnnyjinx1

Hello. I am new here and this seems like the place to be!! Awesome info here. I was just wondering if there is any info someone can link about overclocking a 960. I'm also new to overclocking and trying to learn how. A good example for my CPU would help a lot. Thanks!!!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Welcome to OCN Johnny. 960 huh that has the the 25 multi available, very nice. 160 X 25 would be a sweet overclock. If you look on the 2nd post on the 1st page of this thread xmisery has made out a few templates for the 920 and 930. Really these things overclock the same. It is just the different multipliers or CPU Ratio's that make up the biggest difference. Of course each CPU will take slightly different voltages (CPU voltage and QPI Dram Core voltage mostly) to get stable and such but as long as your 960 is a DO revision you could use one of the templates as a starting place. I'd make a couple changes in it to take advantage of the 25 multi though. Like the 4.0 template is 191 X 21 for 920 & 930. If I had the 960 I'd change that to a Baseclock of 160 and a CPU Ratio of 25. Dram frequency would change to 1600MHz, and UCLK to 3200MHz. So basically this template. http://www.overclock.net/8397751-post35.html would change to look like this:

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[25.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[160] 
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1600MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3200MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.25000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Now of course the CPU Voltage and QPI/Dram Core Voltage is better just looked at as a starting point. If you look down at the bottome of xmisery's original template he has a few different voltage options to start with too. Either way your CPU is going to take what it takes and those are best dialed in for your system.


----------



## Johnnyjinx1

Thanks!! Glad to be here!!

I have been reading mixed ideas about going off the 920 template, some say it's completely different while others say it's the same. So I decided to come here. Now I will for sure try, as you suggest, going off the 920 numbers. I have not actually put it my computer together yet, waiting on the PSU, and wanted to learn as much as I can before diving in. Thank you very much for the info sizzzle. Here is my system, please give me input as to whether everything will go together for gaming and HD video editing:

i7 960 CPU
HAF 932 case
1TB seagate barracuda
2x GTX 470 (fermi)
Cosair 950 PSU
12GB Cosair dominator
P6X58D premium
Coolermaster V8 CPU cooler
Windows 7 64

Thanks!!!


----------



## Johnnyjinx1

What is a DO revision?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

If you bought the 960 new now you won't have to worry about the revision. The early Bloomfield CPU's were CO revision then they made a few changes and came out with the DO's. Biggest noticable difference is that the DO's take less voltage and overclock better.

You have a very nice setup for gaming and video editing. The only thing I see that you might end up being disappointed in is the Coolermaster V8. Depending on what kind of voltages your CPU ends up taking to get stable the V8 could limit your overclock. There is just better cooling available for the money but we all start somewhere.

Since you're not overclocking yet and just learning the ropes before starting I'll link a couple guides that I thought you might find useful.

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-930-a.html

http://www.evga.com/forumsarchive/tm.asp?m=100494809&mpage=1&key


----------



## AFord66

Anybody play with the PCIe SSDs in their rig yet?

I'm looking at the OCZ Revo x2 240gb which runs in a PCIe x4. If I do it, it will be alongside 2 Sapphire Vapor-X 5870s in Crossfire with the PCIe lanes running at 16x-8x-8x. Along with a TV Tuner in the PCIe 1x slot.

With all of the talk about the 36 lanes and 6 being dedicated to USB 3 and SATA III I'm just wondering if anybody sees problems with this idea.

Obviously I'd shutoff the USB3 and SATA III using the PCIe SSD as the boot drive with 4 WD 1TB Caviar Blacks in a RAID 1+0.

My main two concerns are

#1 with the SSD already having an internal RAID controller built in is there going to be a problem configuring the HDDs in RAID

#2 Will there be enough PCIe lanes (my calculations are 16+8 for the Crossfire set up, 4 for the PCIe SSD, 1 for the TV Tuner, and 6 for the USB3 and SATA III totaling 35 or is it 34 because the 1x shouldn't be counted)


----------



## Johnnyjinx1

These are guides great sizzzle, soooo glad I came here







Thank you.

I should still be able to return the V8. What cooling system should I look into? I'm at about the $60 range.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;11877299*
> I will tell you that any IRQL not less or equal to error I have ever got have been ram related.


I been getting that alot driving me nuts and i relaxed my timings even i can pass ibt on my cpu but then folding i been randoming bsoding.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnnyjinx1;11888024*
> These are guides great sizzzle, soooo glad I came here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I should still be able to return the V8. What cooling system should I look into? I'm at about the $60 range.


$60 price range sort of leaves the door open. I'll just throw out some air coolers that I like for around $60 or less and you can take a look and head down to cooling section and make up your own opinions on them.

Cogage Arrow - $64.99
http://www.svc.com/arrow.html

VENOMOUS-X - $64.99
http://www.svc.com/venomous-x.html

Noctua NH-U12P SE2 $61.99
http://www.svc.com/nh-u12pse.html

Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B - $59.99
http://www.svc.com/megahalems.html

COOLER MASTER V6 GT $59.99 (after rebate)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103089

Thermaltake Frio $52.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106150

Titan Fenrir $48.99
http://www.svc.com/ttc-nk85tz-v2-rb.html

Prolimatech Armageddon $34.95 (out of stock at the moment)(very tall make sure it will fit)
http://www.jab-tech.com/Prolimatech-Armageddon-140mm-CPU-heatsink-pr-4642.html

Scythe Mugen-2 Rev.B $33.99
http://www.directron.com/scmg2100.html

CORSAIR CAFA70 $31.24 (after rebate)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181011

Ok that's a few coolers. Any of which I'd take over a CM V8. I tried to list them in order of price only. I have my opions on a few of them that I'll hold for the moment. Take a few minutes and look over performance reviews.

A few of them don't come with fans. Some of them come with fans that I'd likely tear up and make shrouds out of shortly after I got. Then a couple have some pretty decent fans on them. All of them would get upgraded fans eventully if they were sitting in my computer room so I try not to let the fans be a determining factor.

For the ones that don't come with fans and are at your price ceiling already something like the Yate Loon High Speed would be a good cheap fan. These are available multiple places. I was going to link SVC for them but they raised prices and are still sold out after I bought them out when they were $4 a piece and free shipping. LOL Lets see. Petra's has them for $5.99 http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1cafa2.html. PPC's has them for $3.95 as long as you select stock unsleaved or you pay a couple bucks extra and have them fix them up a little nicer. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_49&products_id=22034

A nice good performing quiet fan woud be the Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15 or AP14- and it looks like Danger Den has the 15's in stock (hard to get) http://www.dangerden.com/store/gentle-typhoon-120mm-fan-1850rpm-ap-15.html

All out performance save your pennies for a couple of the San Ace 9G1212H1011's
]http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971]
http://www.svc.com/9g1212h1011.html
or the Panaflo's aren't too bad of an alternative.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705004

****************************************************************************************

Ok I gave my finger a minutes rest now I've come back to edit play devils advocate.









If you don't have much experience mounting coolers I'd throw the Venomous-X and the Mugen 2 off the list. Both can be tricky to mount.

The V6GT is just plain ugly. IMO

With the Noctua NH-U12P SE2 you get really good but ugly fans. If they all had the same fans I'm not sure this guy would be in the top of the pack though.

The Frio you get alot. Good cooler, good fans. Good solid package. It just doesn't really stand out all that much.

The Armageddon is just too tall.

Titan Fenrir does great in every review I've seen but I'm a skeptic.

My favorite on the list is the Cogage Arrow but it is big enough it might not be for everyone.

Prolimatech Megahalems is a classic at this point. Been around for awhile and is still the one to beat.

The Corsair A70 is my favorite budget cooler. Performance wise it compares with the non GT version of the Coolermaster V6. In some reviews it beats the Megahalems and could perform better if it had decent fans on it. BUT it suffers from being terribly unpoplular (probably because it says Corsair on it) and is overpriced without the rebate.


----------



## Johnnyjinx1

Just found out that the store I bought the V8 from will only give store credit. The only cooler they have from your list is the non-GT V6. Should I go with that then?

Or the frio:

http://www.frys.com/product/6393391


----------



## Mr.Mike

Another stupid question.... Now that my OC is stable I would like get my temps as low as possible. As you know with out being over clocked you have AI Suite and the EPU-6 from which you can control fan speeds. My fans run much faster default then they do over clocked, but while over clocked from the BIOS these two features dont seem to work.

Is there a way to bump up fan speed with out using these asus programs or do I need to go out and buy a fan speed controller?


----------



## ge512

Hey guys







Just thought I'd throw this out to all the P6X58D-e owners out there - I'm having a weird problem where my mouse is deciding to click on it's own. Sometimes left click, sometimes right, but mainly right.

It goes through phases, does it every couple of days, for like 5 mins sporadically then stops for a while. I've tried two mice, an IntelliMouse and a Sidewinder and it does it on both so it can't be the mouse...








any suggestions?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnnyjinx1*


Just found out that the store I bought the V8 from will only give store credit. The only cooler they have from your list is the non-GT V6. Should I go with that then?

Or the frio:

http://www.frys.com/product/6393391


Of your choices I'd end up with the V6.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike*


Another stupid question.... Now that my OC is stable I would like get my temps as low as possible. As you know with out being over clocked you have AI Suite and the EPU-6 from which you can control fan speeds. My fans run much faster default then they do over clocked, but while over clocked from the BIOS these two features dont seem to work.

Is there a way to bump up fan speed with out using these asus programs or do I need to go out and buy a fan speed controller?


FanQ if the fans are plugged into the mobo. You can set it up in BIOS. No way to change it on the fly though.


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Of your choices I'd end up with the V6.

FanQ if the fans are plugged into the mobo. You can set it up in BIOS. No way to change it on the fly though.


Ahhh... yeah its enabled and on turbo, the asus program must boost the fans beyond that. I would really like to see more air across that H50 core.

Thanks for the quick reply Sizzzle


----------



## Johnnyjinx1

Sizzzle, they had some 1-day in-store only surprise sale thing going on and I got the corsair H70 for $64.99. I for sure lucked out.


----------



## briang191

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnnyjinx1*


Sizzzle, they had some 1-day in-store only surprise sale thing going on and I got the corsair H70 for $64.99. I for sure lucked out.



Damn what store had the h70 for $64.99


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnnyjinx1;11892945*
> Sizzzle, they had some 1-day in-store only surprise sale thing going on and I got the corsair H70 for $64.99. I for sure lucked out.


Nice deal ! I'd take that money you saved and use it to buy a couple of San Aces for it









link for ya : http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/612436-official-corsair-h50-h70-club.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ge512;11891234*
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this out to all the P6X58D-e owners out there - I'm having a weird problem where my mouse is deciding to click on it's own. Sometimes left click, sometimes right, but mainly right.
> 
> It goes through phases, does it every couple of days, for like 5 mins sporadically then stops for a while. I've tried two mice, an IntelliMouse and a Sidewinder and it does it on both so it can't be the mouse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions?


Sounds like the mouse needs oiled.......LOL just kidding, I don't have a clue. Self clicking mouse, that's just crazy. I don't know what to say about all that but had to say something. Different mice too. That's nuts. Switch USB ports maybe.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im finaly getting my i7 to play nice again its been on a pms run last few weeks. I will find out as i let it fold if its 100% stable now.


----------



## KGIXXER7

sweet Bald


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7*


sweet Bald


















im not bald not yet atleast now i gota tune it for 4300 and 4400 again.


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*









im not bald not yet atleast now i gota tune it for 4300 and 4400 again.


haha...well I think I just thought the l3 L and a D, and just said bald









yeah I am gonna try getting a little more out of mine today too.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;11888347*
> I been getting that alot driving me nuts and i relaxed my timings even i can pass ibt on my cpu but then folding i been randoming bsoding.


http://www.station-drivers.com/page/marvell.htm

The F5BJR mod (11/11/10) has been working perfectly for me and I have not had ONE BSOD since I went to this firmware on the Marvell controller. I am running my Both my SSD and WD1002FAEX off the SATA 6GB controller now and my WD1002FAEX benchmarks went WAY up from where they were before. The 6GB/s 1Tb drive used to bench the about same on the Intel SATA 3GB/s controller as it did on the Marvell controller, now I see about a 20% increase running off the Marvell controller with the WD1002FAEX over the Intel controller.

If you are getting IRQL references to mv91xx.sys on your BSOD's then the new firmware is the ticket.

-TG


----------



## kzinti1

I've run across an Intel Xeon W3520 2.66GHz for $239.99 and was wondering how well it may perform on my P6X58D-Premium. It's supposed to be the equivalent of an i920. Are there any benefits using such a cpu on our OCing boards? I'm completely unfamiliar with the differences of Xeon's vs regular cpu's.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;11905608*
> I've run across an Intel Xeon W3520 2.66GHz for $239.99 and was wondering how well it may perform on my P6X58D-Premium. It's supposed to be the equivalent of an i920. Are there any benefits using such a cpu on our OCing boards? I'm completely unfamiliar with the differences of Xeon's vs regular cpu's.


I've seen claims that the Xeon's are higher binned and thus can be better overclockers. Not sure how much there is to it. You can run 2 of them together if you felt like picking up an SR-2.


----------



## buffalofloyd

I just purchased 2 of these...

Western Digital My Book Essential 2TB USB 3.0/USB 2.0 Black External Hard Drive WDBACW0020HBK-NESN

I'm having a hell of a time trying to get both of these to be recognized by my computer at the same time. I have them both connected to the USB 3.0 jacks in the back of my Premium motherboard. I have the latest drivers for USB 3.0 controllers as well as installed the drivers for the HDD's. However, I can only get one drive to show up at a time in Explorer even though they are both appearing in my device manager under 'disk drives'. If I connect one at a time they have no problem being recognized and showing up but they will not show up together.

Does anyone else have this problem or have a possible solution to this?

Thanks,
Jim

***EDIT***

Nevermind... I did a bit more research and figured out there was some kind of signature error and I had to use "DISKPART" to make the 2nd HDD go online... worked like a charm


----------



## Mr.Mike

Things are getting sloppy here. Wondering if I should start fresh with every thing from Windows 7 on up.

When I first started this build I put in 2 older 250gb HDDs and a new 1T HDD. I partitioned things up with the intent on keeping C: for the OS only. As time went on and the wife used the computer more things got messy.

A few months ago I had a good solid 4.2 OC and for what ever reason it became unstable so I reverted back to stock. The past week or so I have been working on it and got it fairly stable but am still fighting. I keep getting BSODs that are referring to RAM, like my latest one 0x000000FC.

At some point a couple weeks ago my computer decided that one of my internal HDDs is a removable drive and the "safely remove hardware" icon sits in the hidden icon box. I havnt messed with raid or any thing in the bios relating to the drives.

Mem tests fine, CCleaner and smartdefrag come up clean. no malware it seems antivirus comes up clean as well.

I am wondering if a clean slate might be in order, though I dread it. I use carbonite back up which might make things a little less painful.

Ideas? Suggestions?

I can post pics of my CPUz, GPUz, MAXXMem and temps as well any other info you guys want if any one is willing to help. Just kind of at my wits end and getting frustrated.

Maybe I should start a new thread called "Mr.Mike's overclocking abortion"


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike*


At some point a couple weeks ago my computer decided that one of my internal HDDs is a removable drive and the "safely remove hardware" icon sits in the hidden icon box. I havnt messed with raid or any thing in the bios relating to the drives.


I normally run with automatic updates OFF in windows. I noticed problems after the last time I updated windows, (..about a couple weeks ago aamof..)after that update I started having these wierd, kind of random BSOD's, I ended up having to roll back the updates.. Might be worth looking into..









-TG


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tleilaxu Ghola*


I normally run with automatic updates OFF in windows. I noticed problems after the last time I updated windows, (..about a couple weeks ago aamof..)after that update I started having these wierd, kind of random BSOD's, I ended up having to roll back the updates.. Might be worth looking into..









-TG


ahhh intresting....

I found that my phantom drive is actually my new printer, it has storage in it that was showing up as a removable device. I have turned my clock back to stock. I try to roll back my updates (if i can figure out how haha). it seems to kick out (BSOD) at odd times, no rhyme to it. I ran Prime95 for 4 hours yesterday with no hiccups, shut the compute down and went to a meeting. when I got back I fired it up and was checking mail and bang, down she went.

Thanks for the heads up on the updates.

This new AVG 2011 seems awefuly quirky too. seems to be using WAY more ram then the last version just sitting there. What ever happened to the "quit" button too. It seems to me that I cant even turn it off.


----------



## briang191

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike*


ahhh intresting....

I found that my phantom drive is actually my new printer, it has storage in it that was showing up as a removable device. I have turned my clock back to stock. I try to roll back my updates (if i can figure out how haha). it seems to kick out (BSOD) at odd times, no rhyme to it. I ran Prime95 for 4 hours yesterday with no hiccups, shut the compute down and went to a meeting. when I got back I fired it up and was checking mail and bang, down she went.

Thanks for the heads up on the updates.

This new AVG 2011 seems awefuly quirky too. seems to be using WAY more ram then the last version just sitting there. What ever happened to the "quit" button too. It seems to me that I cant even turn it off.



AVG 2011 is a ram whore. I'd suggest trying avast anti virus. I stopped using avg after 9.0 and haven't looked back.


----------



## Johnnyjinx1

Hello everyone!! I have a major problem with my new computer. I am running 2x GTX 470's in SLI and I think the bottom card is causing the top card to get to 90+ degrees because the top card's fan is being blocked. I have seen other setups and they look exactly the same but without this problem. These temps are when I am gaming.

I ruled out that it may be one of the graphics cards by flipping them and getting the same results, the top card being 90+ degrees.

I don't think the case airflow is the problem as everything else is at normal temps.

Is there anything I am doing wrong?

Here are some pics of the temps and setup 5 minutes into playing a game, any advice would help:



















Thanks!!


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briang191;11912667*
> AVG 2011 is a ram whore. I'd suggest trying avast anti virus. I stopped using avg after 9.0 and haven't looked back.


YES! You are correct! AVG is outta here

Carbonite online back up was using 25% of my CPU as well.... yes 25%!!!!

I called them and found I had an older version. I reinstalled and now thats all better, no longer using 25%

of course as I was typing this I had a BSOD. 0x00000024. I ran disc scan and that came up clean, microsoft mem test comes up clean too.

Clocks are set to default until I can all this sorted, then I'll start over with the OCing


----------



## briang191

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike;11914871*
> YES! You are correct! AVG is outta here
> 
> Carbonite online back up was using 25% of my CPU as well.... yes 25%!!!!
> 
> I called them and found I had an older version. I reinstalled and now thats all better, no longer using 25%
> 
> of course as I was typing this I had a BSOD. 0x00000024. I ran disc scan and that came up clean, microsoft mem test comes up clean too.
> 
> Clocks are set to default until I can all this sorted, then I'll start over with the OCing


Sounds like reinstalling windows might be a possible solution.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnnyjinx1;11914177*
> Hello everyone!! I have a major problem with my new computer. I am running 2x GTX 470's in SLI and I think the bottom card is causing the top card to get to 90+ degrees because the top card's fan is being blocked. I have seen other setups and they look exactly the same but without this problem. These temps are when I am gaming.
> 
> I ruled out that it may be one of the graphics cards by flipping them and getting the same results, the top card being 90+ degrees.
> 
> I don't think the case airflow is the problem as everything else is at normal temps.
> 
> Is there anything I am doing wrong?
> 
> Here are some pics of the temps and setup 5 minutes into playing a game, any advice would help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!










This has come up before . It's just awful tight there not much room to breathe. I haven't had to deal with it yet but I probably will because I just ordered a second 460. Probably the best thing you could do would be to drop the lower card into the third slot if you have room. Even if you have the room above the PSU you would have to do some modding to make it fit in the back panel. Other than that looking into some aftermarket coolers would help. Be careful with that though because most of the more popular aftermarket coolers will turn it into a 3 slot card. Setting a custom fan profile in afterburner would help a little. Play around with airflow. Try turning the side fans as exhaust and top as intake. That didn't do me much good for a single card but I've seen it recomended enough that there has to be something to it. I'd also try mounting a fan on the back of the harddrive cage. Position it up a little ways and try to direct some air between the cards. Just some ideas.

Forgot the obvious, Water cooling.


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briang191;11915876*
> Sounds like reinstalling windows might be a possible solution.


I dont know if I really like the sound of that
















But you might be right.... meditate on this I will


----------



## Johnnyjinx1

I did exactly what you told me to sizzzle. I mounted another fan on the back of the hard drive case. I also changed my monitor output to the bottom card, set the physX option to the CPU and I put a small screw between the 2 cards to allow more air between them. Now I'm running at 80-84C, still hot but 20C less and something I can live with. I would do water cooling but I'm broke =P

BTW, here's my full setup


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briang191;11912667*
> AVG 2011 is a ram whore. I'd suggest trying avast anti virus. I stopped using avg after 9.0 and haven't looked back.


You got that right bro' - WTH happened to them?

Avira has a small footprint too.


----------



## Mr.Mike

I did a bunch of spring cleaning and did a repair with W7. Trying to get PC ProbeII loaded up and in the repair process AsUninsHlp.dll was lost. I got a copy of it but need to know where it wants to be.

What are the chances that one of you guys would pop it in the search bar and tell me where its located









On a side note. Everything seems stable, once I get done cleaning up a couple reinstalls I'm going to run all the standard tests and let prime95 go over night just to be sure.


----------



## OutlawII

If u move the psu to the top and move the second card to bottom slot it will fix your problem.
I have the same case as you and that is what i did, u will have to do some slight modifications to the case.
Also u will have to use a tri sli ribbon to reach both cards.


----------



## Mr.Mike

I PC Probe all sorted out and reinstalled. ASUS customer service thought it might be a good idea to run that when running Prime95 to check for voltage drop during the test. Voltage does drop down to 11.86V but levels out there. The other volts seem to not move at all. How low is too low with that 12v?

When applying the 4.2 OC I have noticed my ram timing switch to 9-9-9-24. Factory spec for my ram is 8-8-8-24 1T

In the RAM settings there is alot more there then just the timings.

So I guess my question is. Should I leave the ram set to auto and try to get a stable clock at the 9-9-9-24 timing or should I lock the RAM into the factory spec?

I dont know much about setting these timings on the ram, there are a lot more parameters in there besides just the timings. Advice or a link to a RAM timing guide would be pretty helpful. Trying to get things stable now (again).

*EDIT, found this //http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/824492-how-set-memory-timing-asus-p6x58d.html". Its that simple? Just change out the 9s to 8s?

So far I have bumped CPU Voltage up twice and QPI/DRAM up once. I have read earlier in this threat that bumping the DRAM BUS from 1.64 to 1.66 can help as well but I really care for RED numbers in my BIOS haha!! So I'll try to avoid that if possible.

Thanks guys for all your help so far!


----------



## KGIXXER7

I am in the same boat with the memory timmings Mike...looking to see what a response is...


----------



## shinigamibob

So, what do I do to get myself on this owner thread?


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;11943520*
> So, what do I do to get myself on this owner thread?


All I did was post a picture of my rig, and my name was on the list in a couple of days. You could PM kckyle if you're in a real hurry. I got the sig addition from the OP on the first page.


----------



## xEzekialx

By any chance can i use the 1 pci-e slot and the 3 in x16/ x16?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xEzekialx;11946286*
> By any chance can i use the 1 pci-e slot and the 3 in x16/ x16?


i don't think so no. no x58 board can do 16/16 in slot 1 and 3 unless you have a nf200 like these classified. but 16 and x8 shows only maybe 6% less performance than x16/x16


----------



## xEzekialx

would that work? I know that the 3rd should be a 1x


----------



## kckyle

no the 3rd has the option to be 1x or 8x. if you decided to split the last two lanes from x16/x1 to x8/x8


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;11940401*
> I am in the same boat with the memory timmings Mike...looking to see what a response is...


Hey bud, I did what this guys said and changed the following from auto. I dont know if its proper, seems awfully simple to me but I got my system stable. That 9-9-9-24 was screwing things all up.

CAS# Latency 8
CAS# Delay 8
RAS# Pre Time 8
RAS# Act 24 (took this off auto and was at 24)

Here is the link, scroll down to post # 8
//http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/824492-how-set-memory-timing-asus-p6x58d.html

Be nice if some who really knows what they are doing could chime in.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike;11940079*
> I PC Probe all sorted out and reinstalled. ASUS customer service thought it might be a good idea to run that when running Prime95 to check for voltage drop during the test. Voltage does drop down to 11.86V but levels out there. The other volts seem to not move at all. How low is too low with that 12v?
> 
> When applying the 4.2 OC I have noticed my ram timing switch to 9-9-9-24. Factory spec for my ram is 8-8-8-24 1T
> 
> In the RAM settings there is alot more there then just the timings.
> 
> So I guess my question is. Should I leave the ram set to auto and try to get a stable clock at the 9-9-9-24 timing or should I lock the RAM into the factory spec?
> 
> I dont know much about setting these timings on the ram, there are a lot more parameters in there besides just the timings. Advice or a link to a RAM timing guide would be pretty helpful. Trying to get things stable now (again).
> 
> *EDIT, found this //http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/824492-how-set-memory-timing-asus-p6x58d.html". Its that simple? Just change out the 9s to 8s?
> 
> So far I have bumped CPU Voltage up twice and QPI/DRAM up once. I have read earlier in this threat that bumping the DRAM BUS from 1.64 to 1.66 can help as well but I really care for RED numbers in my BIOS haha!! So I'll try to avoid that if possible.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your help so far!


It depends on what RAM you have and what "auto" does at a given user-set frequency.

It can be just "that simple" as lowering the values. But you need to write down what you do in case your system ceases booting-as you'll need to reset the CMOS.

My 2133mHz RAM if left to "auto" and manually set to 2133mHz (with BCLK at stock), results in a QPI/DRAM voltage of 1.525! Well outside the safe zone and potentially damaging to my hardware in the near and long-term. "Auto" also results in CL10+ RAM timings. Yuck and bad all around.

With my system currently OC'd to 4.0, my memory is downclocked to 1739mHz...but memory performance according to AIDA64 isn't that far off what 2133mHz stock BCLK would be...also by downclocking my memory, I can get away with a MUCH lower QPI/DRAM voltage of 1.3 Timings are currently at CL9 but could probably go tighter. I still stress testing for stability on the QPI voltage.


----------



## tat2monsta

still crashing.
here is my old post explaining it.
this thing going in the bin soon!
http://www.overclock.net/11834377-post4385.html

p.s i put the ram voltage up and set timeings to default like it says on the first page here. but crashed after an hour of BC2


----------



## Mr.Mike

Ran Prime95 all night on the following settings. If I can figure out LinX I'll try it with that too, but thats another chapter for another day.

Running a Corsair H-50 and wonderful cross flow of air in the case, temps sit right around 70 - 73ish (I really should post pics of CPU-Z and CoreTemp.)

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.30000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.24375]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

In DRAM every thing is on AUTO except for the stuff listed below. The BIOS was bumping timings to 9-9-9-24, and I just couldnt get stable with that, which turned out to be the root of all the issues I was having before. Cleaning the system and running repair certainly didnt hurt any thing though.

CAS# Latency...........[8]
CAS# Delay..............[8]
RAS# Pre Time..........[8]
Ras# Act Time..........[24]
REF Cycle Time.........[88]

DRAM timing mode is currently at 1N... would changing this to 2N make any difference? help or hinder?

I would like critique on this set up if possible. I tired bumping CPU Volts down a notch to see if I could get cooler temps but it didnt work out, this sees to be the sweet spot for this clock.


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


These are my settings for 3.8 which have been slightly adjusted from when I originally posted them back in July.

Code:


Code:


[B][U]Offset 3.8 w/HT[/U][/B]
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual] 
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[181]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100] 
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz] 
UCLK Frequency.........................[2903MHz] 
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto] 
CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[.075] 
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80] 
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.24375] 
IOH Voltage............................[1.12] 
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20] 
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50] 
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled] 
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV] 
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps] 
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled] 
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto] 
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled] 
C1E Support............................[Enabled] 
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled] 
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled] 
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled] 
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled] 
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled] 
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled] 
Active Processor Cores.................[All] 
A20M...................................[Disabled] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled] 
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

The tricky part is that to enable voltage scaling along with multiplier scaling you have to use Offset voltage control. This adds voltage to a set vcore, 1.25v for me. So I'm adding .075v to 1.25v then letting vdroop get me back down to ~1.24v under load.

Along with Offset voltage enable speedstep & C1E to turn on the power savings modes. C-State tech should also enable further power savings though I haven't tested it and am not using it.

If your 4.0 overclock above is stable you should be able to easily adjust my 3.8 settings to work for you at 4.0. Since you are getting 4.0 at slightly less voltage than I get for 3.8










Hi ~Sizzle~, it's been a few months.









I've been sailing along with a rock steady 3.8Ghz o/c, with bios set CPU voltage 1.20v (CPUz reports 1.184v) and bios set QPI at 1.22500.

I just saw your post and took a look at your settings and thought I would give C1E, Speedstep etc a try. *All voltages I'm quoting from now on are from CPUz).*

In order to get CPU voltage near 1.184v under load (x21 3800Ghz), I have set offset to 0.00625v, the lowest it will go.

When the system is not at load (x12 2168Mhz) my CPU voltage is 0.952v. The system seems stable at 0.952v and I guess under load it will be ok as CPUz is reporting CPU voltage as 1.192v.

So C1E, Speedstep etc saves me voltage most of the time and just have to accept v1.192v vs 1.184v under load. The questions I have are:

Why are you suggesting an offset of .075v? I am lucky in needing less voltage under load or is this more to do with ensuring the x12 2168Ghz voltage goes not drop too low?

Why do you suggest disabling Load-Line Calibration, when xmisery suggests enabling it?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Just a quick answer here since I just walked in the door from a long weekend away and haven't unpacked yet.

I'm not so much suggesting .075v. I'm saying these are the setting that work for me. Especially with Vcore and also with QPI/Dram Core each CPU will vary. Some by quite a bit. In general though if the settings are stable for me they would make a decent starting point for someone else. Then you can dial it in a bit for your setup. Obviously you have a CPU that is capable of getting stable at a lower voltage than mine. That's a good thing. I consider my 930 pretty mediocre, far from golden and aways off from terrible.

As far as LLC goes... In those settings I have it disabled for primarily one reason. To achieve lower voltages then I would be a be able to with LLC enabled. Using the Offset voltage you have a set starting point and a min. adjustment. So I'm using vdroop to get a load voltage slightly below my starting point. LLC can be a bit of a hot topic and I'll just say I'm neither for nor against using it. Sometimes I use it and sometimes I don't, I sort of take it case by case depending on the overclock I'm working on.


----------



## joe pineapples

Hi Guys

Just wondering something about my 'E' version of the board, and UDMA modes. Just realised my HDD supports UDMA mode 7, but its running in mode 5. Looking at the bios, it only seems to go upto 5 anyway. Just wondering if there were any bios updates, or any other way to get this drive running in its supported mode 7?. I know the difference is probably going to be negligible, but every little helps







.

The drive is a Samsung F1 750gig, and connected to a sata 2 port.

thx
joe


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;11954049*
> Just a quick answer here since I just walked in the door from a long weekend away and haven't unpacked yet.
> 
> I'm not so much suggesting .075v. I'm saying these are the setting that work for me. Especially with Vcore and also with QPI/Dram Core each CPU will vary. Some by quite a bit. In general though if the settings are stable for me they would make a decent starting point for someone else. Then you can dial it in a bit for your setup. Obviously you have a CPU that is capable of getting stable at a lower voltage than mine. That's a good thing. I consider my 930 pretty mediocre, far from golden and aways off from terrible.
> 
> As far as LLC goes... In those settings I have it disabled for primarily one reason. To achieve lower voltages then I would be a be able to with LLC enabled. Using the Offset voltage you have a set starting point and a min. adjustment. So I'm using vdroop to get a load voltage slightly below my starting point. LLC can be a bit of a hot topic and I'll just say I'm neither for nor against using it. Sometimes I use it and sometimes I don't, I sort of take it case by case depending on the overclock I'm working on.


Many thanks, is there a bios setting for vdroop?

So with LLC disabled it will not compensate for vdroop which means when my CPU comes under load voltage may dip below what I expect for a few ms, is that right?

With LLC enabled it will try to compensate the for vdroop which may result in me getting spikes of higher voltage.

As I had LLC enabled before, it was compensating for vdroop and if I enable it with my new offset settings I should be getting similar voltage to what I had before.

So it comes down to lower voltage with LLC enabled (with possible higher than ideal spikes) or slighty higher voltages to compensate for vdroop for a few ms when the CPU comes under load?

With LLC disabled as the PC is not crashing at rest all I need to do is fully test under load and see how I get on.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*


Many thanks, is there a bios setting for vdroop?


No, except for LLC.

Quote:



So with LLC disabled it will not compensate for vdroop which means when my CPU comes under load voltage may dip below what I expect for a few ms, is that right?


With LLC disabled the voltage will droop under load. It varies some between boards. For me my load voltage will be around .08v under what I have it set at in BIOS. It is pretty constant under load but as the load lessens the vcore will rise as the load increases the voltage drops to as much as .08v less than what it is set for in BIOS.

Quote:



With LLC enabled it will try to compensate the for vdroop which may result in me getting spikes of higher voltage.


 The voltage spikes are a bit of a overblown scare IMO. With past architecture quick voltage spikes that happened so fast they were not measurable with CPU-Z, OCCT or the like were shown to cause big problems. The tests that show this were somewhat questionable if you wanted to nitpick and as of now are very old and don't so much pertain to today's technology IMO.

Quote:



As I had LLC enabled before, it was compensating for vdroop and if I enable it with my new offset settings I should be getting similar voltage to what I had before.


 Best example here is just to run a few minutes of Prime 95 as is. Then enable it and repeat and you will see for yourself. If you enable it the load voltage will be higher.

Quote:



So it comes down to lower voltage with LLC enabled (with possible higher than ideal spikes) or slighty higher voltages to compensate for vdroop for a few ms when the CPU comes under load?


 It will take your CPU the same amount of load voltage to be stable either way. With LLC enable you can put input lower numbers in BIOS but the stable load voltage remains the same. With LLC disabled you will have a higher idle voltage than with it enabled. This doesn't matter for this overclock because we are using the power savings features which cuts idle voltage. So our Highest voltage is our load voltage.


----------



## EasterEEL

Cheers ~sizzle~ as always thanks for you help. I'll post back with my settings when I finalise after testing for a few days.

One day hopefully I can help you









Asus P8P67 Pro + Intel Core i7 2600K + 2x4GB DDR3 looks interesting, especially as the CPU will allegedly hit 5GHz+.


----------



## Agro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFord66;11887848*
> Anybody play with the PCIe SSDs in their rig yet?
> 
> I'm looking at the OCZ Revo x2 240gb which runs in a PCIe x4. If I do it, it will be alongside 2 Sapphire Vapor-X 5870s in Crossfire with the PCIe lanes running at 16x-8x-8x. Along with a TV Tuner in the PCIe 1x slot.
> 
> With all of the talk about the 36 lanes and 6 being dedicated to USB 3 and SATA III I'm just wondering if anybody sees problems with this idea.
> 
> Obviously I'd shutoff the USB3 and SATA III using the PCIe SSD as the boot drive with 4 WD 1TB Caviar Blacks in a RAID 1+0.
> 
> My main two concerns are
> 
> #1 with the SSD already having an internal RAID controller built in is there going to be a problem configuring the HDDs in RAID
> 
> #2 Will there be enough PCIe lanes (my calculations are 16+8 for the Crossfire set up, 4 for the PCIe SSD, 1 for the TV Tuner, and 6 for the USB3 and SATA III totaling 35 or is it 34 because the 1x shouldn't be counted)


I have the RevoDrive 120GB in my system and it's been running for about 5 days now not one problem (SO FAR). I have read of problems with ASUS motherboards and the PCIe SSD's in that ASUS BIOS doesn't properly turn over power to the PCIe, etc. I have also read of some people having zero problems.

When I did my install I built a new Win7 x64 USB bootable image that has the OCZ drivers built in to it. I disconnected my SATA CD and SATA HDD. After install I reconnected everything. Solid so far.
FAST as hell too


----------



## kzinti1

Have any of you tried one of these?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...annel&CMP=OTC-
Strange looking little drive.


----------



## Eroche

Completely I share your opinion. It seems to me it is very good idea. Completely with you I will agree.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;11981070*
> Have any of you tried one of these?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167040&nm_mc=OTC-Channel&cm_mmc=OTC-channel-_-Solid+State+Disk-_-Intel-_-20167040&srccode=cii_6684177&cpncode=21-7522357&DEPA=0&refer=channel&CMP=OTC-
> Strange looking little drive.


Pretty sure thats made for a laptop but i guess it would work in a desktop if you have a place to put it and not break it.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Pretty sure thats made for a laptop but i guess it would work in a desktop if you have a place to put it and not break it.


I've been trying to find out about it. Searching through Intel is almost as easy as researching a problem with Windows on MicroSoft's site. The drive appears to fit in any available pci slot in any computer. No reason to believe it to be just for laptops though. I can't figure out the hole in the top of the drive.
Some, if not all, of the new Socket 1155 mobo's have a space for a drive of some sort. This thing looks like the inside of a flash drive but with a pci connection instead of a USB connector.


----------



## fuerza

P6X58D Premium + ATI HD 4850 x 2 (Crossfire)

Okay, simply asked...can I put 2 4850's in here (they are dual slot GPU cards with a plastic enclosure around the heatsink and fan)?

I'm concerned that there is not enough space between them (I have them in slots 1 & 2 - to take advantage of x16) for proper ventilation of the GPU in slot 1. Does anyone have any experience with a similar setup? I would hate to see one of my GPU's meltdown soon after booting this puppy.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuerza*


P6X58D Premium + ATI HD 4850 x 2 (Crossfire)

Okay, simply asked...can I put 2 4850's in here (they are dual slot GPU cards with a plastic enclosure around the heatsink and fan)?

I'm concerned that there is not enough space between them (I have them in slots 1 & 2 - to take advantage of x16) for proper ventilation of the GPU in slot 1. Does anyone have any experience with a similar setup? I would hate to see one of my GPU's meltdown soon after booting this puppy.


Well I just put SLI 460's in yesterday. It's a tight fit in the top two slots for sure. Overclocked with close to max voltage the top card was wanting to overheat while gaming at first. A custom fan profile with MSI Afterburner helped alot. I did go ahead and back off the overclock and volts a bit for a little extra leeway on the gaming profile. Big side fan blowing air between them on my case helps. A 120 zip tied to the back of the hard drive cage directed to blow between the cards isn't a bad idea. Also I didn't do a screwless install. Added a screw on the back bracket to keep the top card from sagging at all.

So ya it will work but might take a little tweaking. Using the 3rd slot would be ideal but that comes with it's own set of problems.


----------



## AFord66

I haven't tried that little guy yet, but I'll be trying the larger PCI-E x4 OCZ Revo x2 drive in about 3 weeks. I'll let you know the results!


----------



## AFord66

Hey Sizzle, I noticed you're like one of the gurus







on this blog, if you have time, maybe you can help me here. I've pretty much mastered the CPU overclocking with this board (at least as far as I want to go, not going to try for something ridiculous because I don't want to fry my processor).

What settings are most important when overclocking my RAM?


----------



## realist55

O.K. So I already own the Premium board and needed to replace my wife's old machine so I'm now into a new build with the E board.

I'm now on the second board since the first refused to hold on to date and time if the power was removed. I tried replacing the CMOS battery, but no change. Now I have the replacement board and have the same problem so I'm guessing it's not the board's issue. PSU maybe? I'm using an Antec 650 Earthwatts, just as I did in the build with the Premium.

Thoughts, theories, and ideas are much appreciated!


----------



## BranFB

Anyone with an idea how to check my DRAM voltage on the motherboard with VoltMeter !?!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranFB;11987920*
> Anyone with an idea how to check my DRAM voltage on the motherboard with VoltMeter !?!


This is for the -E not sure if it's the same for the Premium.

Voltage Measuring Points
http://www.clunk.org.uk/reviews/asus-p6x58d-e-motherboard-review/Page-4.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFord66;11983627*
> Hey Sizzle, I noticed you're like one of the gurus:teaching: on this blog, if you have time, maybe you can help me here. I've pretty much mastered the CPU overclocking with this board (at least as far as I want to go, not going to try for something ridiculous because I don't want to fry my processor).
> 
> What settings are most important when overclocking my RAM?










Not a guru at all. I just hang out here in this thread alot.







I had been a OCN lurker for a couple years before this thread finally got me to join up after reading everyone of the posts at the time while trying to figure out my new board. I've learned alot here on OCN but this thread and a few members who used to be regular contributors were particularly helpfull. I just try to give back a little and help out when I can.

QPI/Dram Core Voltage
DRAM Bus Voltage

DRAM Frequency
UCLK Frequency

QPI Link Data Rate

Those and the timings are the big memory settings. Timings run in order from the top

(hopefully I get this right LOL, I'm just going off of CPUZ because I haven't looked at the BIOS timing screen in awhile so I can't remember if there is any weird Asus abbreviations there.

CAS Latency (CL)
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)
RAS# Precharge (tRP
Cycle Time (tRAS)
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) <--I usually leave that one in auto but some people prefer locking it in
Command Rate (CR) <--- This is a little further down from the rest but is easy to spot.

*****************************************************

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasterEEL;11961158*
> Cheers ~sizzle~ as always thanks for you help. I'll post back with my settings when I finalise after testing for a few days.
> 
> One day hopefully I can help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus P8P67 Pro + Intel Core i7 2600K + 2x4GB DDR3 looks interesting, especially as the CPU will allegedly hit 5GHz+.


I'll give you a shout if I ever get around to upgrading to SSD and I'm sitting here pulling my hair out trying to figure out how to set it up.









SB boooo !! (kidding) Multi only overclocking sort of takes all the fun out







. It is exciting seeing the numbers they're pulling on air; if 1155 is this good 2011 ought to be a real head turner.







I'm planning on holding off but as precaution I'm staying away from Micro Center for awhile so that I don't go impulse buying another CPU to play with.


----------



## Agro

P6X58D-E, i7 950, GTX 570, Antec 1200 case, etc.

#1 when I put the computer in to 'sleep', I hear the mechanical HD's spin down, the monitor goes to sleep (no signal), but my CPU fans, case fans, etc. all still spin and are lit up like a Christmas tree (like it was normal). In my other computer, the whole system goes dark, as I would expect.

I am able to resume the computer from sleep using WOL through my router. This is perfect.

#2 If I shut the computer down, I cannot issue a WOL to it to bring it back online. Any idea if this is even possible?


----------



## realist55

I have now replaced the cpu and still have the issue of date and time not being saved in BIOS after power has been removed. Has anyone else had this problem? I've read quite a bit about other BIOS settings not saved but date and time are ARE saved. I'm having a difficult time thinking that TWO boards have the same issue and that it's probably something else (maybe PSU?) but I'm lost right now.


----------



## AFord66

Quote:


> Not a guru at all. I just hang out here in this thread alot. I had been a OCN lurker for a couple years before this thread finally got me to join up after reading everyone of the posts at the time while trying to figure out my new board. I've learned alot here on OCN but this thread and a few members who used to be regular contributors were particularly helpfull. I just try to give back a little and help out when I can.


Thanks Sizzle! I'm debating right now about what I'm going to do to this machine. It's that time of year where I'm free to spend a couple thousand without the wife clowning. (software and technology advance so fast I have to upgrade to keep up with what's going on) Works in my house!









I'm debating whether to push this RAM or just purchase some I found that apparently can run 12GB of 1600Mhz at CAS6. That's right CAS6 out of the box with the P6X58D-Premium and 6 sticks of 1600 to boot. I've heard it's compatible with no changes to settings or anything. Here's a link if you want to investigate. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231352 Right now it even comes with a free 32GB USB Key. I actually stuck it in my cart and when I put the second kit in, it said I get 2 USB keys. $125 for RAM and key, can't beat that!

Besides this upgrade, I'm purchasing a 240GB OCZ Revo x2 PCI-E x4 SSD for my operating system, games, Adobe CS4, and other intensive apps. I've heard it's more than worth the $670 it costs, continuous 700+ reads and writes!

I'll post pics and specs upon completion. I'm looking for the magical 10 sec. boot (not including POST)

Next years 2 grand will be a six core extreme edition, whatever the best is that's out at the time and I'll officially be done with the P6X58D. I'll pass it on to my son that will be 14 by then and start a Sandy Bridge build if there's nothing better by then.


----------



## AFord66

Quote:


> *realist55*
> E Board not Holding Date and Time
> I have now replaced the cpu and still have the issue of date and time not being saved in BIOS after power has been removed. Has anyone else had this problem? I've read quite a bit about other BIOS settings not saved but date and time are ARE saved. I'm having a difficult time thinking that TWO boards have the same issue and that it's probably something else (maybe PSU?) but I'm lost right now.


Have you checked the MB battery? That's the only thing I've ever seen cause a board not to hold date and time correctly.


----------



## Agro

I have nearly the same ram coming in today (on the UPS truck) from NewEgg. 6 sticks, CAS-7. The price of $89 for 6GB I couldnt beat. It was $192 (or something like that) to my door (im in CA) and the CAS-6 would have been $345.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231335&cm_re=g.skill_6gb_ddr3_1600-_-20-231-335-_-Product
The $20 instant off promo code through newegg ended last night.
I am returning my Kingston HyperX DDR3-2000 + fan to NewEgg. $30 more I got 12gb CAS-6 1600MHz vs 6gb CAS-9 2000MHZ (6GB). Besides hitting the 2000MHz thing reliably doesn't seem worth it to me.

I also have the RevoDrive 120GB in my P6X58D-E. It's been in since last Friday, not one problem so far.

:EDIT - notes on the RevoDrive:
I read tons of issues with various ASUS boards and the PCIe revodrive.
Here's what I did, per reading and my own improvisation.

Create a USB bootable W7 install. Do this by installing "RT Seven Lite". Download the OCZ RevoDrive drivers. Then the Intel Chipset drivers, then the Marvell LANdriver. Incorporate all three of those chipset drivers in to the image. Then create a USB bootable. Then disconnect ALL Sata connections (no Cd, no HDD, etc.) and boot from the USB, install windows. Then power off, hook up SATA. Good to go. Seems lame, right? But people have success with this and I am 6 days of no problems so far. Everyone hopes ASUS will provide a firmware for some better compatibility, but I dont know if that is the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFord66;11997151*
> Thanks Sizzle! I'm debating right now about what I'm going to do to this machine. It's that time of year where I'm free to spend a couple thousand without the wife clowning. (software and technology advance so fast I have to upgrade to keep up with what's going on) Works in my house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating whether to push this RAM or just purchase some I found that apparently can run 12GB of 1600Mhz at CAS6. That's right CAS6 out of the box with the P6X58D-Premium and 6 sticks of 1600 to boot. I've heard it's compatible with no changes to settings or anything. Here's a link if you want to investigate. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231352 Right now it even comes with a free 32GB USB Key. I actually stuck it in my cart and when I put the second kit in, it said I get 2 USB keys. $125 for RAM and key, can't beat that!
> 
> Besides this upgrade, I'm purchasing a 240GB OCZ Revo x2 PCI-E x4 SSD for my operating system, games, Adobe CS4, and other intensive apps. I've heard it's more than worth the $670 it costs, continuous 700+ reads and writes!
> 
> I'll post pics and specs upon completion. I'm looking for the magical 10 sec. boot (not including POST)
> 
> Next years 2 grand will be a six core extreme edition, whatever the best is that's out at the time and I'll officially be done with the P6X58D. I'll pass it on to my son that will be 14 by then and start a Sandy Bridge build if there's nothing better by then.


----------



## AFord66

Quote:


> *Agro* I have nearly the same ram coming in today (on the UPS truck) from NewEgg. 6 sticks, CAS-7. The price of $89 for 6GB I couldnt beat. It was $192 (or something like that) to my door (im in CA) and the CAS-6 would have been $345.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-335-_-Product
> The $20 instant off promo code through newegg ended last night.
> I am returning my Kingston HyperX DDR3-2000 + fan to NewEgg. $30 more I got 12gb CAS-6 1600MHz vs 6gb CAS-9 2000MHZ (6GB). Besides hitting the 2000MHz thing reliably doesn't seem worth it to me.
> 
> I also have the RevoDrive 120GB in my P6X58D-E. It's been in since last Friday, not one problem so far.
> 
> :EDIT - notes on the RevoDrive:
> I read tons of issues with various ASUS boards and the PCIe revodrive.
> Here's what I did, per reading and my own improvisation.
> 
> Create a USB bootable W7 install. Do this by installing "RT Seven Lite". Download the OCZ RevoDrive drivers. Then the Intel Chipset drivers, then the Marvell LANdriver. Incorporate all three of those chipset drivers in to the image. Then create a USB bootable. Then disconnect ALL Sata connections (no Cd, no HDD, etc.) and boot from the USB, install windows. Then power off, hook up SATA. Good to go. Seems lame, right? But people have success with this and I am 6 days of no problems so far. Everyone hopes ASUS will provide a firmware for some better compatibility, but I dont know if that is the issue.


Thanks Agro, that's what I'm planning, let me know if all 12GB of that RAM show up and operate correctly. Is your Revo drive the original at 540MB Read speeds? Did you know there's a faster x2 version out now at 740MB Read.

By the way everyone that's wondering if I'm insane:wheee:, Cookie Monster earned his name one night while I was building him. I had consumed about 10 Bud Lights







and dozed off, when I woke up after about 10 minutes, my head was sideways while the PC was on with the side window and fan off and I thought Cookie Monster returned from my childhood. Look at the picture of the CPU and RAM fans sideways! Thus my PC's name! Funny:kookoo:, but it stuck and my kids really dig it.


----------



## Agro

They have so many different models, all priced differently. At the time I got the RevoDrive (bout 2 weeks ago) it was $289 I think (it's gone up) and it is the 500mb/sec one. 120GB. I see the x2 is even more $. I wasn't 100% optimistic (I still have doubts) that this would work perfectly for me, and it is such bleeding edge stuff, that I didn't want to drop a ton of $. It really is fast though. BTW, you notice that the X2 has a daughter board sticking up on it. 100GB for $429 or whatnot, it is just 25GB x 4, striped raid-0. The regular one I have is 2 separate 60GB raid-0. They have the controller on board to handle the raid.

I hope the memory shows up all 12GB. It shows on their memory support list that all slots can work and it shows a 6GB kit, so there is no way to fill all slots with a 6GB kit, I just think that the engineers figure you can use 2 kits? Maybe I'll need to supply a little more voltage? We'll see...

I am not the best with OC'ing, so I will prob get this thing going at like 3.2 or 3.4GHz (i7 950 @3.06 stock) and then go back up to 3.84GHz once I see if the memory is happy, etc.


----------



## realist55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFord66;11997220*
> Have you checked the MB battery? That's the only thing I've ever seen cause a board not to hold date and time correctly.


Thanks AFord66. I changed the battery and the same issue was still there. So on a wild hunch I changed video cards (the one I was using hadn't been used in a while) and now date and time are saved as they should be. Don't understand how a video card could cause this problem.....but it seems like it did!


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;11982643*
> Well I just put SLI 460's in yesterday. It's a tight fit in the top two slots for sure. Overclocked with close to max voltage the top card was wanting to overheat while gaming at first. A custom fan profile with MSI Afterburner helped alot. I did go ahead and back off the overclock and volts a bit for a little extra leeway on the gaming profile. Big side fan blowing air between them on my case helps. A 120 zip tied to the back of the hard drive cage directed to blow between the cards isn't a bad idea. Also I didn't do a screwless install. Added a screw on the back bracket to keep the top card from sagging at all.
> 
> So ya it will work but might take a little tweaking. Using the 3rd slot would be ideal but that comes with it's own set of problems.


Sizzle, Sli ain't as easy as you thought with this specific mobo, huh? You lose way too much fuctionality by using the bottom slot and there aren't any right-angled connectors that'll help either.
The best choice for Sli with this mobo is, don't bother. Just buy the best single card solution you can afford and forget Sli. Unless you can watercool your cards and just use the top 2 vga slots. Looks like I'll be selling my pair of Galaxy 470's sometime soon, since they have non-reference boards and can't be WC'd and then Sli'd together. I'll be swapping out the MSI GTX-480 with the Danger Den waterblock from my new build and then watercooling just the video-card. No need to replace the Corsair H-70 since it works perfectly with the +4.4 GHz o.c. I've been running for the last 2 or 3 months so I'm going on the cheap and just WCing the vid-card. Besides, in a couple of weeks this P6X58D-Premium is just going to be another back-up for my new build. Maybe I'll use it for BOINC. Not folding. I've tried FAH since it 1st came out and it's still the worst program ever invented. I sure miss Find a Drug. http://www.find-a-drug.org/frame.html The best distributed computing program ever!


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFord66;11997151*
> Besides this upgrade, I'm purchasing a 240GB OCZ Revo x2 PCI-E x4 SSD for my operating system, games, Adobe CS4, and other intensive apps. I've heard it's more than worth the $670 it costs, continuous 700+ reads and writes!


It is. I saw one in action live yesterday w/ 2 C300 128Gb raid0'd...

me want.









-TG


----------



## Agro

Here is my system:
Antec 1200 full tower case
Asus P6X58D-E motherboard
Intel i7-950 CPU
Cooler Master Hyper 212+ CPU cooler with extra fan (push/pull)
6 x 2GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 CL7
eVGA GeForce GTX 570 S.C.
OCZ RevoDrive 120GB
WDC Black 1TB SATA 6.0GB/sec
etc...

So I ran fine at stock and even at 3.2. I ran OCCT for a few hours no problem.
I decided to try for 3.84 GHz

BCLK = 160
CPU Ratio = 24
DRAM Freq = DDR3-1604MHz
DRAM Bus Volt = 1.5
QPI/DRAM Core = Auto (it set to 1.47 I saw once in)
CPU Voltage = Auto
Set timing 7-8-7-24
etc.

I ran OCCT and within 20 seconds it said "CPU too hot!" and I saw it was 65C. I can increase the threshold I suppose. Can anyone give me any thoughts on all this though before I go hacking away where maybe I should be









Asus TurboV shows the CPU voltage = 1.42500, QPI/DRAM Core Volt = 1.47500, CPU PLL = 1.80, ICH PCIE=1.5.

:EDIT 1/13/11 10:53pm PST:
I read a bit.
I manually set a few things. CPU vcore to 1.30, I tried QPI low but i get 124 erroring, so at 1.3875 for QPI I ran for 10 mins solid OCCT, only got to 52 C. I probably could go higher I think as it seems to be solid for a short period of time. Sure I need to let it run for hours and hours, but not yet. I can try dropping CPU vcore to like 1.28 or something too, that reduces heat I guess. Just going from the Auto which goes to 1.425 to 1.30 made a huge diff.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFord66;11997151*
> Thanks Sizzle! I'm debating right now about what I'm going to do to this machine. It's that time of year where I'm free to spend a couple thousand without the wife clowning. (software and technology advance so fast I have to upgrade to keep up with what's going on) Works in my house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next years 2 grand will be a six core extreme edition, whatever the best is that's out at the time and I'll officially be done with the P6X58D. I'll pass it on to my son that will be 14 by then and start a Sandy Bridge build if there's nothing better by then.


Wish that worked in my house.







. I'm just try to sneak in little upgrades here and there. I tell the wife a little here and there is better than a couple grand every couple years for a whole new system. That usually works for me. Thinking about the $$ aspect of these machines always brings me to this ironic point. I have 3 computers sitting here on my desk at the moment. An i7, a i5 and a old Dell Pentium D machine. I have more money in that almost 7 year old Dell than I do in the other 2 combined.







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFord66;11998250*
> By the way everyone that's wondering if I'm insane:wheee:, Cookie Monster earned his name one night while I was building him. I had consumed about 10 Bud Lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dozed off, when I woke up after about 10 minutes, my head was sideways while the PC was on with the side window and fan off and I thought Cookie Monster returned from my childhood. Look at the picture of the CPU and RAM fans sideways! Thus my PC's name! Funny:kookoo:, but it stuck and my kids really dig it.


ROFL, that's great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realist55;11999320*
> Thanks AFord66. I changed the battery and the same issue was still there. So on a wild hunch I changed video cards (the one I was using hadn't been used in a while) and now date and time are saved as they should be. Don't understand how a video card could cause this problem.....but it seems like it did!


Don't suppose anyone knows here, how/why a GPU ends up messing with the clock. Maybe it was having trouble booting with it (due to it being old and having unkown problems) and was clearing CMOS on POST similar to MemOK ?? Didn't think that was possible but I don't know what else it would be. Just curious.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;11999329*
> Sizzle, Sli ain't as easy as you thought with this specific mobo, huh? You lose way too much fuctionality by using the bottom slot and there aren't any right-angled connectors that'll help either.
> The best choice for Sli with this mobo is, don't bother. Just buy the best single card solution you can afford and forget Sli. Unless you can watercool your cards and just use the top 2 vga slots. Looks like I'll be selling my pair of Galaxy 470's sometime soon, since they have non-reference boards and can't be WC'd and then Sli'd together. I'll be swapping out the MSI GTX-480 with the Danger Den waterblock from my new build and then watercooling just the video-card. No need to replace the Corsair H-70 since it works perfectly with the +4.4 GHz o.c. I've been running for the last 2 or 3 months so I'm going on the cheap and just WCing the vid-card. Besides, in a couple of weeks this P6X58D-Premium is just going to be another back-up for my new build. Maybe I'll use it for BOINC. Not folding. I've tried FAH since it 1st came out and it's still the worst program ever invented. I sure miss Find a Drug. http://www.find-a-drug.org/frame.html The best distributed computing program ever!


Is that a bit of Flame bait I see, really ? I think the problems with running SLI on this board have been known for awhile now and I wasn't oblivious to them when I ordered a second 460 a week ago. I just don't see it being much better on most other X58 boards with maybe a couple exceptions for the P6t Deluxe and the Classy. IMO getting the best single card you can afford is always the way to go. Problem is the 5850 which I thought was my best option at the time was no longer doing it for me. I wanted moar GPU power and I wanted it now. I had a choice to make, I couldn't afford a 580 and a 570 or 6970 was doable but would have been a stretch and I just didn't see it as worth it comparing money spent to what I'd gain. So I look around here and I have a 460 sitting in my backup that I had picked up open box dirt cheap at the time. Two 460's will give me just as much GPU power as a single 580. But I know 2 cards is always a bit of hassle and especially it seems with this board. So what to do, well ultimately another cheap open box deal on a Asus DirectCU 460 made up my mind for me. For the amount of GPU power I'm getting out of the setup compared to what I paid for the upgrade ($157 for another 460 vs $529 for a 580) it's worth a bit of hassle. I can imagine your pain with the two 470's. With 460's putting off less heat and the better cooling of the DirectCU models I'm guessing it isn't near as bad. Really I think I've gotten off pretty easy. Setting up a custom fan profile seems to have made the biggest difference and I'm back up to 900MHz on them. Top card is still running alot warmer but is under control now. 2 cards = hassle and heat problems, I just don't think there is any getting around it. It's just part of the price for the performance of dual cards. Sure a 580 would be a better solution, it just wasn't a doable one for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agro;12003326*
> Here is my system:
> Antec 1200 full tower case
> Asus P6X58D-E motherboard
> Intel i7-950 CPU
> Cooler Master Hyper 212+ CPU cooler with extra fan (push/pull)
> 6 x 2GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 CL7
> eVGA GeForce GTX 570 S.C.
> OCZ RevoDrive 120GB
> WDC Black 1TB SATA 6.0GB/sec
> etc...
> 
> So I ran fine at stock and even at 3.2. I ran OCCT for a few hours no problem.
> I decided to try for 3.84 GHz
> 
> BCLK = 160
> CPU Ratio = 24
> DRAM Freq = DDR3-1604MHz
> DRAM Bus Volt = 1.5
> QPI/DRAM Core = Auto (it set to 1.47 I saw once in)
> CPU Voltage = Auto
> Set timing 7-8-7-24
> etc.
> 
> I ran OCCT and within 20 seconds it said "CPU too hot!" and I saw it was 65C. I can increase the threshold I suppose. Can anyone give me any thoughts on all this though before I go hacking away where maybe I should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TurboV shows the CPU voltage = 1.42500, QPI/DRAM Core Volt = 1.47500, CPU PLL = 1.80, ICH PCIE=1.5.
> 
> :EDIT 1/13/11 10:53pm PST:
> I read a bit.
> I manually set a few things. CPU vcore to 1.30, I tried QPI low but i get 124 erroring, so at 1.3875 for QPI I ran for 10 mins solid OCCT, only got to 52 C. I probably could go higher I think as it seems to be solid for a short period of time. Sure I need to let it run for hours and hours, but not yet. I can try dropping CPU vcore to like 1.28 or something too, that reduces heat I guess. Just going from the Auto which goes to 1.425 to 1.30 made a huge diff.


If your overclocking in Turbo V, I wouldn't. It works to look at the settings on the fly and making small adjustments while benchmarking but I wouldn't use it for general overclocking purposes. Plus it's a memory hog. Also are you just relying on OCCT for your temps ? Try Real Temp, Core Temp or HWMonitor keeping core temps under 80C. You might try IBT(Intel Burn Test), pretty much the same test as OCCT Linpack just easier to use IMO everybody has their favorite though.. Still seem high on the QPI/Dram Core, I'd be expecting closer to 1.3v or under for 3.8. You might find better results using a different multi than 24 not sure if people have been having much luck with it. I know my my 930 holds true to the myth of Intel's not liking even multi's. I was even stubborn and spent quite a bit of time testing out 22. I could get it stable sure but it always took more volts than 21.


----------



## Agro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;12008498*
> If your overclocking is Turbo V, I wouldn't. It works to look at the settings on the fly and making small adjustments while benchmarking but I wouldn't use it for general overclocking purposes. Plus it's a memory hog. Also are you just relying on OCCT for your temps ? Try Real Temp, Core Temp or HWMonitor keeping core temps under 80C. You might try IBT(Intel Burn Test), pretty much the same test as OCCT Linpack just easier to use IMO everybody has their favorite though.. Still seem high on the QPI/Dram Core, I'd be expecting closer to 1.3v or under for 3.8. You might find better results using a different multi than 24 not sure if people have been having much luck with it. I know my my 930 holds true to the myth of Intel's not liking even multi's. I was even stubborn and spent quite a bit of time testing out 22. I could get it stable sure but it always took more volts than 21.


No I dont touch it in TurboV, I just looked there. I have been doing it all via the BIOS. At 1.30, 1 second in to OCCT, BSOD 124. At 1.35 it took about 15 seconds, and 1.375 it took over a minute or two, then at 1.3875 i went 10 minutes. I definitely noticed a heat diff from having CPU core at auto (which ended up being 1.4250) vs 1.300. I can try a lower multi and see. Otherwise though it seems my only real concern is the QPI and it doesn't seem that this voltage is 'unsafe'. I do have 6 sticks too, so I figure that probably makes it a little higher, right?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Yes I'd expect a little more QPI/Dram Core voltage for 6 sticks but for comparison I'd expect 3.8 to be closer to 1.25v for 3 sticks around 1600Mhz. I know those Gskills are probably spec at 1.5v but you might try raising that a bit to see if that helps lower the QPI. I wouldn't go over 1.4v for sure for 24/7 use and that might be a little high for comfort. Just my preference but I'd prefer to keep it under 1.35v and I would only be looking at doing that for a closer to 4.2GHz.

Assuming rest of the voltage are in Auto. You might try locking them in. Try using xmisery's 3.8 template (2nd post of the thread) except making changes for your Ratio, baseclock, Dram Frequency, UCLK frequency and Dram Bus voltage and adjusting CPU and QPI voltages as needed.


----------



## Agro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Yes I'd expect a little more QPI/Dram Core voltage for 6 sticks but for comparison I'd expect 3.8 to be closer to 1.25v for 3 sticks around 1600Mhz. I know those Gskills are probably spec at 1.5v but you might try raising that a bit to see if that helps lower the QPI. I wouldn't go over 1.4v for sure for 24/7 use and that might be a little high for comfort. Just my preference but I'd prefer to keep it under 1.35v and I would only be looking at doing that for a closer to 4.2GHz.

Assuming rest of the voltage are in Auto. You might try locking them in. Try using xmisery's 3.8 template (2nd post of the thread) except making changes for your Ratio, baseclock, Dram Frequency, UCLK frequency and Dram Bus voltage and adjusting CPU and QPI voltages as needed.


Is there a way to easily generate my BIOS settings in text? I could take xmisery's thing and edit it and re-post it, but I just wondered if there is an easier method that grabs it all and puts it to a txt I can paste here?


----------



## Mr.Mike

BSOD 0x000001E.. dont know if i got enough zeros in there but you get the point.

well I am stable in my OC with prime for several hours but from time to time I get this 1E fail.

I have run windows mem test, chkdsk, and memtest86. I have run memtest86 on each stick of ram by it self.

I am wondering if maybe my ram voltage needs to be a little higher and what is the limit on that voltage before damage is done.....

I was unstable a while ago and realised my timings were 9-9-9-24, so I reset them to 8-8-8-24. Also is there a way to pause the dump screen (BSOD) so i can have time to write down the ENTIRE error code?

Ideas? suggestions?

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.30000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.24375]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

In DRAM every thing is on AUTO except for the stuff listed below. The BIOS was bumping timings to 9-9-9-24, and I just couldnt get stable with that, which turned out to be the root of all the issues I was having before. Cleaning the system and running repair certainly didnt hurt any thing though.

CAS# Latency...........[8]
CAS# Delay..............[8]
RAS# Pre Time..........[8]
Ras# Act Time..........[24]
REF Cycle Time.........[88]

DRAM timing mode is currently at 1N... would changing this to 2N make any difference? help or hinder?


----------



## AFord66

Quote:



*~sizzzle~* Thinking about the $$ aspect of these machines always brings me to this ironic point. I have 3 computers sitting here on my desk at the moment. An i7, a i5 and a old Dell Pentium D machine. I have more money in that almost 7 year old Dell than I do in the other 2 combined.


Holy smokes is that ever the truth. I pass mine on in order to justify a new build around here. The Dell I just gave my daughter couldn't begin to hold a candle to this rig, yet it was more than double the cost fully upgraded. They sit a drool over dad's PC all the while they have the more expensive rigs!

Quote:



*~sizzzle~* Wish that worked in my house. . I'm just try to sneak in little upgrades here and there. I tell the wife a little here and there is better than a couple grand every couple years for a whole new system. That usually works for me.


Trick is to look at the most expensive part and drool over it then compromise with her! Ie. Last spring while I was building Cookie, the new 6-core 980 popped up.

"Whoa, wow, whoa, holy crap, look at that! I gotta have it."

"$1000, that's expensive!"

"OK honey!"

Now the P6X58D-Premium and i920 at a combined $570 was cheap! lol never wanted that Extreme Edition puppy, but showing her that, made the motherboard and 920 seem like I went cheap-o to respect her wishes. lmao

I know it seems strange, but you'd be surprised how easy this works!


----------



## Agro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Yes I'd expect a little more QPI/Dram Core voltage for 6 sticks but for comparison I'd expect 3.8 to be closer to 1.25v for 3 sticks around 1600Mhz. I know those Gskills are probably spec at 1.5v but you might try raising that a bit to see if that helps lower the QPI. I wouldn't go over 1.4v for sure for 24/7 use and that might be a little high for comfort. Just my preference but I'd prefer to keep it under 1.35v and I would only be looking at doing that for a closer to 4.2GHz.

Assuming rest of the voltage are in Auto. You might try locking them in. Try using xmisery's 3.8 template (2nd post of the thread) except making changes for your Ratio, baseclock, Dram Frequency, UCLK frequency and Dram Bus voltage and adjusting CPU and QPI voltages as needed.


I just don't know. I did lock them all in.

Quote:



Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[24.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[160]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1604MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.28750]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.3875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.52]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


I raised to 1.52 and the QPI/DRAM voltage couldnt be lowered to avoid BSOD "124" error. If they are rated at 1.5V, did you mean going to like 1.64? How high? I raised to 1.38750 again and i am stable it seems. Havent done 24hr of course, but as it is, it works for 10 mins. 1.35 BSOD immediately, 1.3750 BSOD in a few seconds. Same as before.


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike*


I was unstable a while ago and realised my timings were 9-9-9-24, so I reset them to 8-8-8-24. Also is there a way to pause the dump screen (BSOD) so i can have time to write down the ENTIRE error code?


Computer/Properties/Advanced System Settings/Settings/ , then uncheck "Automatically restart"


----------



## Myrlin

@ Agro -
As ~Sizzle~ suggested, try a lower CPU Multiplier (23). BCLK Frequency (167). DRAM Bus Voltage (1.64) is fine.


----------



## kzinti1

Sizzle. Flame? Huh? I don't get it.








You? Why would I flame you? About what?
My Galaxy cards? Not really. Individually they're perfect. Sli'd on this specific mobo, sorta. Maybe. This is my 1st experience with non-reference vid-cards. My 1st experience with Sli.
The mobo itself? It could've been designed better, yes. It needed a better spacing of the top 2 PCI-E slots. The bottom slot makes the connections along the bottom of the mobo practically useless. Not to mention the non-recognition of all installed memory. I can't say that this is my favorite mobo because I have no favorite. At all. As far as ASUS goes it sealed the deal making them my favorite mobo manufacturers. Finally topping ABIT.
2 x Sli. this board with reference cards and watercool them and there's probably none better.
Using the Afterburner fan control and a more powerful fan in the vga duct of this HAF-X the top card's running at 52C, the bottom card is at 42C., just typing this. Gaming it's more like 82C/73C. Definitely safe but too high for my personal taste. New components are supposedly safe up to 100C. My comp. shuts down if any component reaches 98C. It's done that more times than I can remember. S*** happens when you OC. I've been eyeballing some LN pots but can't find a cheap, local source of LN or DICE.
Flame? ME?







I'm way too good for that! I can make people sit bolt upright in bed asking themselves, "WT* did he mean by that?







"
I LOVE tactical applied semantics!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I've been a thread dissenter in the past on the SLI problems. I've been more along the lines of ya the slots are close, yes you can use the 3rd slot if you really want to and yes it's a PITA but it's SLI Fermi's WTH did you expect and good luck if you really think another board will solve the problem







(might be a little overly loyal to my P6X58D there). I was pretty sure I was getting poked in the eye a bit there for some of my past comments.














Then again maybe I was reading a bit more into it than needed and I should really probably sleep a little more than 4 hours a night I tend to get a little punchy late in the week.









I do have to admit that loosing the PCI slots is killing me. Had to pull my sound card and getting a X1 sound card that fits my needs is going to cost me dearly. And yes running SLI is not quite as easy as I had once thought it would be.







But I have amended my early position on it as more info became known to me and I was fully aware of what I was getting into before I ordered the second card.









Hopefully I stuck enough smileys in there to make it clear that I don't take myself overly serious.


----------



## Agro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrlin*


@ Agro -
As ~Sizzle~ suggested, try a lower CPU Multiplier (23). BCLK Frequency (167). DRAM Bus Voltage (1.64) is fine.


This is money.

At 23, 167 I can run VCore @ 1.27500, DRAM Bus @ 1.56, QPI/DRAM Core V @ 1.30000 and it passed 3 hours of OCCT. I I am going to try dropping the QPI a bit in the 1.2's and see when I get instability. Then I will go back up a little, then drop the CPU VCore a little lower too. Still, as it is, this seems like this is a "safe" spot for me to be and run 3.8GHz

Wow, the i7-950 sure didn't like the 24 multiplier. Thank you all.


----------



## 2010rig

The 950 can run both the 23 & 21 multipliers very well, a lot of the 930 settings work with the 950. For some reason these chips don't like even number multipliers.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

all i7s hate even mutis lol and i wish my board liked 210 blk so i could run 4400 without some issues.

On another topic somthing i found wierd is turning on c1e and speedstep lowerd my load and idle temps and didnt slow my cpu down in folding or superpi but droped the loads by 4c and the idles by like 10+. And my vcore does not change at all cause i have load line turned on.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Mike*


I was unstable a while ago and realised my timings were 9-9-9-24, so I reset them to 8-8-8-24. In DRAM every thing is on AUTO except for the stuff listed below. The BIOS was bumping timings to 9-9-9-24, and I just couldnt get stable with that, which turned out to be the root of all the issues I was having before. Cleaning the system and running repair certainly didnt hurt any thing though.

CAS# Latency...........[8]
CAS# Delay..............[8]
RAS# Pre Time..........[8]
Ras# Act Time..........[24]
REF Cycle Time.........[88]

DRAM timing mode is currently at 1N... would changing this to 2N make any difference? help or hinder?


Mike I'm no memory overclock whiz but I just thought I'd point out here that 9-9-9-24 should be easier to run than 8-8-8-24. With the timings the lower the number the faster or tighter the timings are and the harder it is. As such 2N is easier than 1N. I doubt that not having a tight enough timing was the root of the problem.


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. Firstly I'd like to say this is an amazing motherboard and I'm very happy with my purchase. Here are my settings for a 3.70 GHz overclock with Hyperthreading enabled. These settings have been tested with the max settings for HyperPi, Linx, and IBT.

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[19.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[195]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1560MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3120MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CAS# Latency...........................[8]
CAS# Delay.............................[8]
RAS# Pre Time..........................[8]
Ras# Act Time..........................[24]
REF Cycle Time.........................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.20000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.20000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## ski-bum

P6X58D-E BIOS 0502 RELEASED.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/P6X58D-E/P6X58D-E-ASUS-0502.zip

[ 0502 ]

1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;12044844*
> Mike I'm no memory overclock whiz but I just thought I'd point out here that 9-9-9-24 should be easier to run than 8-8-8-24. With the timings the lower the number the faster or tighter the timings are and the harder it is. As such 2N is easier than 1N. I doubt that not having a tight enough timing was the root of the problem.


I havnt tried 2N yet, still on 1N. I dont know if those were the root or not but changing them to 8-8-8-24 seems to have made a huge difference in stability for me any way. I just know on auto it was doing funky stuff. The ACT timeing for example would be 24 some times and others it would be 20 when I went into the bios, maybe it wasnt the timings them selves that was making it unstable but the fact they were on auto. Maybe it was locking them in place that did the trick. I have not tried a stability test at 9-9-9-24


----------



## papple

Hey guys, I need your help. On reboot my boot sequence got all jacked up, and I was able to get to read ok, it eventually loads the right hard drive, but it can't find my SATA III drive.

Is there a special setting in the bios I have to do to activate it? I reset the cmos thats why it was reset.

Hardware:
ASUS P6X58D Premium Mobo
WD 1TB SATA III
i7 920
12GB Corsair Dominator RAM


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;12048161*
> P6X58D-E BIOS 0502 RELEASED.
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/P6X58D-E/P6X58D-E-ASUS-0502.zip
> 
> [ 0502 ]
> 
> 1. Improve memory compatibility
> 2. Improve system stability


Thx for the link...my CPU temps on idle seem to have increased 5*C









Load temps seem to have decreased a bit...which I suppose is good.

Of course that increase is from 23C to 28C in a 20C room with a watercooling setup...so maybe those temps are more accurate? I reset all my settings to default on doing the flash and reapplied all my changes so I don't know what else the deal could be.


----------



## briang191

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skripka*


Thx for the link...my CPU temps on idle seem to have increased 5*C









Load temps seem to have decreased a bit...which I suppose is good.

Of course that increase is from 23C to 28C in a 20C room with a watercooling setup...so maybe those temps are more accurate? I reset all my settings to default on doing the flash and reapplied all my changes so I don't know what else the deal could be.


When should the bios be updated? When an update is released? When your pc us having issues? I've built a couple of pcs but have never updated the bios.


----------



## Agro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *briang191*


When should the bios be updated? When an update is released? When your pc us having issues? I've built a couple of pcs but have never updated the bios.


I've been updating firmware/BIOS on hardware for decades and I have never had one problem. I almost always apply the latest. I just did this firmware and all is good, as I've only had the board 2 weeks, I figure if something went wrong I would send it back too. So I am totally covered. Anyhow, all is good.

Generally people say update when the update to the BIOS provides some fix that relates to some issue that you are having. This one wasnt too descriptive, but I am all for further memory and cpu compatibility and system stability, etc. I have a RevoDrive which is a PCIe SSD and some people report problems (not me so far), but I figured if they addressed the PCIe power on/off to improve stability with it, then I want it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Any one know what to tweak to get high blks im having trouble keeping 210 stable and cant really even post much past that.

And asus is really slacking lol you see the date on the 0502 bios 11/10 the 04 bios came out in 10/10.


----------



## Agro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Any one know what to tweak to get high blks im having trouble keeping 210 stable and cant really even post much past that.

And asus is really slacking lol you see the date on the 0502 bios 11/10 the 04 bios came out in 10/10.


Yeah I saw that. Maybe that is when the engineers completed that version, then it went to QA for extensive testing (thankfully) and then finally to us. Still, it seems like a long time ago to have it say early november


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agro*


Yeah I saw that. Maybe that is when the engineers completed that version, then it went to QA for extensive testing (thankfully) and then finally to us. Still, it seems like a long time ago to have it say early november










The 0502 BIOS is dated 11/16/2010.

Glad to finally see that ASUS finally released this version for download.

I have been running it for quite a while now. There are some visual fixes in the BIOS as well. the Round Trip RAM timings are reported propely now.

This BIOS is more stable and should allow slightly easier overclocking than previous versions.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclone3d*


The 0502 BIOS is dated 11/16/2010.

Glad to finally see that ASUS finally released this version for download.

I have been running it for quite a while now. There are some visual fixes in the BIOS as well. the Round Trip RAM timings are reported propely now.

This BIOS is more stable and should allow slightly easier overclocking than previous versions.










if you had it early should post it for all of us


----------



## Mr.Mike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beparrchi*


1stpornarchive.com - the best porn archive 
1stpornarchive.com - the best porn archive 
 


free download, update everyday, every hour, 24/24 
all free, star porn, hot girl

let's join and download !!!

1stpornarchive.com - the best porn archive

thank so much !


roflmao!!


----------



## Lefty67

That was unexpected ahhahah


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*









if you had it early should post it for all of us


I didn't want to be held responsible for somebody flashing to a test BIOS and somehow bricking their board.

If the 0402 BIOS had some massive showstopper bug I would have definitely posted it.


----------



## KGIXXER7

I think I may join that archive...seems legit


----------



## Myrlin

New BIOS released (1301) for the Premium too.


----------



## sgilmore62

I updated to the new BIOS and it reverted the RAID option ROM back to the old one. I had flashed my BIOS with a modded one that included the latest Intel RAID option ROM.


----------



## squall429

Guys I need whoever's help I can get with these POS Marvell Controller Drivers. I'm getting horrible net and horrible random D/C's with this damn thing. I've tried EVERYTHING. I've done the following

1. Changed the speed & Duplex to 1000MB Full
2. Turned off the Power Save Feature
3. Rollback the drivers
4. Updated the Drivers
5. Re-Installed the drivers in F*UCKING Safe Mode
6. Reset my Router
7. Reset my Bridge

When I had Realtek drivers on my old MSI board, this never happened. This is seriously pissing me off.

In my event Viewing I get the following errors.

1. Port A is down
2. Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0x20CF306C14DA. The following error occurred: 0x79. Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
3. Router Advertisement settings have been changed on the network adapter 12. The current M - Managed Address Configuration flag is false and the O - Other Stateful Configuration flag is false. User Action: If you are seeing this event frequently, then it could be due to frequent change in M and O flag settings on the router in the network. Please contact your network administrator to have it resolved.

I'm going out of my mind here. Someone please help me out.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrlin;12071525*
> New BIOS released (1301) for the Premium too.


Careful people! I d/l this BIOS and it came listed as 1201! 3 Different d/l's, too. It may be a typo, may actually be 1201 and will just wipe your, easily replaced, OC.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

You know what is wierd on my -e board i flashed from 0401 to 0501 and it saved my overclcok even saved my profiles that used to get wiped every bios flash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgilmore62;12073067*
> I updated to the new BIOS and it reverted the RAID option ROM back to the old one. I had flashed my BIOS with a modded one that included the latest Intel RAID option ROM.


Lol yea my -e did the same i gota remod my stuff if i ever get around to it.


----------



## cyclone3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall429;12075072*
> Guys I need whoever's help I can get with these POS Marvell Controller Drivers. I'm getting horrible net and horrible random D/C's with this damn thing. I've tried EVERYTHING. I've done the following
> 
> 1. Changed the speed & Duplex to 1000MB Full
> 2. Turned off the Power Save Feature
> 3. Rollback the drivers
> 4. Updated the Drivers
> 5. Re-Installed the drivers in F*UCKING Safe Mode
> 6. Reset my Router
> 7. Reset my Bridge
> 
> When I had Realtek drivers on my old MSI board, this never happened. This is seriously pissing me off.
> 
> In my event Viewing I get the following errors.
> 
> 1. Port A is down
> 2. Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0x20CF306C14DA. The following error occurred: 0x79. Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
> 3. Router Advertisement settings have been changed on the network adapter 12. The current M - Managed Address Configuration flag is false and the O - Other Stateful Configuration flag is false. User Action: If you are seeing this event frequently, then it could be due to frequent change in M and O flag settings on the router in the network. Please contact your network administrator to have it resolved.
> 
> I'm going out of my mind here. Someone please help me out.


1. Are you using the drivers from ASUS or the ones straight from Marvell?
http://www.marvell.com/support.html

2. Have you tried a different port on your router?

3. Have you tried a different network cable?

4. Have you tried disconnecting any other networked devices/computers from the router? I have seen numerous NICs that go bad and can cause everything else on the network to not be able to keep a connection. A router reset is usually required when disconnecting each device in order to make it work properly again if this is the issue.

5. Does your router have the latest firmware available for it?


----------



## kzinti1

I was just messing around waiting on the postman to deliver my new w/c pump. I ran across the ASUS site while cleaning out my Favorites List in iGoogle and thought that these links should be added to your favorites list in whatever browser you use.
ASUS Support Forum for P6X58D-Premium- http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?elitepost=0&SLanguage=en-us&board_id=1&model=P6X58D%20Premium&page_size=100&page=1&count=932
And, the ASUS Support Forum for P6X58D-E- http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?elitepost=0&SLanguage=en-us&board_id=1&model=P6X58D-E&page_size=100&page=1&count=492
Don't just look through these Forums, you should already be a V.I.P. Member at ASUS if you properly registered your mobo for Warranty coverage and you should also join whichever of these Forum Threads that apply to you and your mobo.
I read through the front page of this site and didn't see the ASUS Support Forums listed there. These links would be a good adjunct to our already excellent P6X58-D thread.


----------



## squall429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclone3d;12077955*
> 1. Are you using the drivers from ASUS or the ones straight from Marvell?
> http://www.marvell.com/support.html
> 
> 2. Have you tried a different port on your router?
> 
> 3. Have you tried a different network cable?
> 
> 4. Have you tried disconnecting any other networked devices/computers from the router? I have seen numerous NICs that go bad and can cause everything else on the network to not be able to keep a connection. A router reset is usually required when disconnecting each device in order to make it work properly again if this is the issue.
> 
> 5. Does your router have the latest firmware available for it?


My Cable is fine, I've used it for a long time.
My Bridge is also fine, the port is the same I've always used.
I just updated those new drivers. Let's see what happens.
I don't have any other NIC's to test it on.
I don't even know how to check the Firmware for my router.


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;12075800*
> You know what is wierd on my -e board i flashed from 0401 to 0501 and it saved my overclcok even saved my profiles that used to get wiped every bios flash.


I hope you mean flashed from 0405 to 0502









I don't have much experience at flashing bios, but I was surprised also that the few altered settings I had were carried over to the new bios. I've seen recommendations to revert your current bios to default values before flashing, but I didn't bother, and it all seemed to work out well.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12081542*
> I hope you mean flashed from 0405 to 0502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have much experience at flashing bios, but I was surprised also that the few altered settings I had were carried over to the new bios. I've seen recommendations to revert your current bios to default values before flashing, but I didn't bother, and it all seemed to work out well.


Yea i was little lazy at getting the exact bios revisons lol and yea i was dreading having to reset my clocks cause i got 4000,4200,4300,4400 all fine tuned and saved in bios so i can load them when i want.


----------



## KGIXXER7

may be a dumb question but why does the premium have 2 LAN ports? just wondering


----------



## Agro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;12089319*
> may be a dumb question but why does the premium have 2 LAN ports? just wondering


Because it's Premium.

No seriously, uhm. Backup NIC I guess is one reason (all servers have at least 2 NIC's at my company and we have over 3000). You can also bond/team the two gig connections together. Maybe someone else has other ideas?


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agro*


Because it's Premium.

No seriously, uhm. Backup NIC I guess is one reason (all servers have at least 2 NIC's at my company and we have over 3000). You can also bond/team the two gig connections together. Maybe someone else has other ideas?


more is better right? :lachen


----------



## Agro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7*


more is better right? :lachen


That is my saying in life. If a little is good, a LOT has got to be better, right?


----------



## KGIXXER7

indeed


----------



## Tomba!

Quick question, to put in my second GTX 470 video card to SLI with the other would I need to take the stock heatsinks off?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomba!;12092477*
> Quick question, to put in my second GTX 470 video card to SLI with the other would I need to take the stock heatsinks off?


no?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I modded the newest bios for -P and -E boards with the new Intel Rapid Storage Technology Option ROM v10.0.0.1046 i tested both the bios on my -e but ofcourse its try it at your own risk.

And its insane im stable at 4400 with HT 1.40 vcore 1.35 qpi on the premium 1301 on the E502 i needed 1.43 vcore and 1.33 qpi.


----------



## heptilion

hey so i updated from 1201 to 1301. now when i start the pc i get a bios checksum error. i have no idea what to do :S any help would be much much appreciated


----------



## Bal3Wolf

did you try to clear your cmos.


----------



## heptilion

i cannot access the bios at all. i tried taking the battery out and putting it back but that did nothing


----------



## heptilion

double post


----------



## Bal3Wolf

did you take the battery out unplug your psu and use the clear jumper try that. Iv got those checksum errors in the past when i crash from a overclock and clearing cmos fixed it for me.


----------



## heptilion

how do i clear jumper?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you put the a jumper on the 2 pins next to the batery if i recall check your manual to double check.


----------



## heptilion

tried what u said. no luck


----------



## heptilion

ok i got it to work. thanx man


----------



## 970failzone

my temps raised 5c with the 502 bios as well...now they are inline with what coretemp, realtemp and cpuid says. Maybe thats a good thing? But makes me sad at the same time :*(


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970failzone;12108981*
> my temps raised 5c with the 502 bios as well...now they are inline with what coretemp, realtemp and cpuid says. Maybe thats a good thing? But makes me sad at the same time :*(


I noticed somthing wierd with my tcase temp going from the -e bios to the -p tcase was higher but cores didnt change but lowering the unicore droped the tcase. But hey i cant beat the premium 1301 bios im running 4400 on 1.40 and its 100% stable on the -e bios i need 1.43 and it has this wierd lag.


----------



## kzinti1

I just checked and Nvidia has new drivers out. 266.58 WHQL, dated 1/18/2011.

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index5.aspx?lang=en-us

After install don't forget to open Nvidia Control Panel and re-enable Sli if it applies to your set-up.


----------



## Brian983

how do i enable halt state on my motherboard also what are some bios options that can cut my temps down a little bit when i'm over clocking?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian983;12125826*
> how do i enable halt state on my motherboard also what are some bios options that can cut my temps down a little bit when i'm over clocking?


I believe you are talking about C1E Support when you refer to enhanced halt state. As for the other voltage and CLK features, they are called Intel Intel SpeedStep and Intel C-STATE. If memory serves me correctly, I believe that all these features are under the Advanced tab in your BIOS.


----------



## KGIXXER7

got a question for you fellers...

I have a razer lycosa keyboard, all of the sudden the leds will flicker spiraticly and the keyboard seems like it has a hang for a second. but if I unplug it from the rear I/O panel on the MB, and connect it to one of the front I/O ports there isn't a single problem.
It does this on any of the rear I/O ports, but the razer mouse, headphones, and other peripherals are working perfect.

is this a MB problem? a keyboard? or just some wierd thing?

thanks fellas


----------



## BranFB

new bios out


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i thk you could be little behide unless your talking about the 1301 and 0502.


----------



## Norlig

Can you unlink the Memory baseclock from the Core clock?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

No you can use some dividers but it cant be 100% unlinked.


----------



## kckyle

has anyone tried the new bios? all my xmp profile got erased lol


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;12145217*
> got a question for you fellers...
> 
> I have a razer lycosa keyboard, all of the sudden the leds will flicker spiraticly and the keyboard seems like it has a hang for a second. but if I unplug it from the rear I/O panel on the MB, and connect it to one of the front I/O ports there isn't a single problem.
> It does this on any of the rear I/O ports, but the razer mouse, headphones, and other peripherals are working perfect.
> 
> is this a MB problem? a keyboard? or just some wierd thing?
> 
> thanks fellas


I have the Razer Lycosa keyboard also and it flakes out sometimes where I have to unplug it and plug it back in to get it to work. Usually it's just one key that stops working but sometimes the whole keyboard. Doesn't seem to do it as much lately as it did when it was new. Really annoying gaming and W,A,S or D key stops working.

AFAIK it's an issue with the keyboard because there are a lot of complaints in user reviews at Newegg and such for Razer Lycosa keyboards needing to be disconnected/reconnected because keys stop working.


----------



## koikoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;12145217*
> got a question for you fellers...
> 
> I have a razer lycosa keyboard, all of the sudden the leds will flicker spiraticly and the keyboard seems like it has a hang for a second. but if I unplug it from the rear I/O panel on the MB, and connect it to one of the front I/O ports there isn't a single problem.
> It does this on any of the rear I/O ports, but the razer mouse, headphones, and other peripherals are working perfect.
> 
> is this a MB problem? a keyboard? or just some wierd thing?
> 
> thanks fellas


my lycosa a bit weird, rather than key stop working,
on windows7 taskbar, when right click on the shortcut to a list, it will retract back. this can only be solved by unplugging the usb and reconnect to use.

most likely is the keyboard problem.


----------



## jayarte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koikoe;12217930*
> my lycosa a bit weird, rather than key stop working,
> on windows7 taskbar, when right click on the shortcut to a list, it will retract back. this can only be solved by unplugging the usb and reconnect to use.
> 
> most likely is the keyboard problem.


I have a Razer Coppherhead mouse and was having random bsod's which I thought were to do with my overclock, but turned out to be driver incompatibility. I updated drivers at Razer's website and so far so good. Just the other week, though, when playing an mmo, I changed the mouse from one usb slot to another and bsod again. Moral of the story, keep those Razer drivers updated, and don't change usb slots whilst pc is running ^^


----------



## jayarte

After much fiddling around and reading of forums, I seem to have a stable overclock (since 1st Nov 10 anyway), so here it is:

DRAM timing is 9,9,9,24 as recommended by manufacturer (Mushkin).

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[165]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1322MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2646MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.19375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.22500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Enabled]

p.s. Comments and/or advice welcomed.


----------



## kckyle

you can definitely push that a tad higher.


----------



## aicha

I love This MOBO and i7 and this Forum!!!!


----------



## sn0man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tleilaxu Ghola;11900624*
> http://www.station-drivers.com/page/marvell.htm
> 
> The F5BJR mod (11/11/10) has been working perfectly for me and I have not had ONE BSOD since I went to this firmware on the Marvell controller. I am running my Both my SSD and WD1002FAEX off the SATA 6GB controller now and my WD1002FAEX benchmarks went WAY up from where they were before. The 6GB/s 1Tb drive used to bench the about same on the Intel SATA 3GB/s controller as it did on the Marvell controller, now I see about a 20% increase running off the Marvell controller with the WD1002FAEX over the Intel controller.
> 
> If you are getting IRQL references to mv91xx.sys on your BSOD's then the new firmware is the ticket.
> 
> -TG


Has anyone else updated the firmware on their P6X58D Premium with this F5BJR mod? I thought I'd read somewhere that the firmware updates for the Marvell controller were meant for the separate ASUS add-in cards - not the controllers included in our motherboards.

If you have updated yours, did you see any performance increase like above?

For anyone that's done it successfully and would like to help walk me through the steps, I'd love to be PM'd on it as I can't seem to get the downloadable ISO to work (unless I'm missing something obvious).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;12104406*
> I modded the newest bios for -P and -E boards with the new Intel Rapid Storage Technology Option ROM v10.0.0.1046 i tested both the bios on my -e but ofcourse its try it at your own risk.


Is there any benefit for non-RAID users to have a BIOS with the updated Intel Option ROM? Single SSD on the Intel controller here, and I'm wondering if it's worth the BIOS change.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

dont thk so i havet noticed any real benifit with the newer rom other then it has a some extra options.


----------



## sn0man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;12288624*
> dont thk so i havet noticed any real benifit with the newer rom other then it has a some extra options.


I'm guessing the firmware for the Marvell controller is integrated into the BIOS as well? I finally managed to get the updater for the Marvell controller working, and the flash goes successfully, but after restarting the computer the firmware updates AGAIN (automatically) and seems to roll itself back.

Also, I see all kinds of conflicting information on performance of the Intel controller vs. the Marvell...

In terms of running *SATA 6 Gbit/s non-RAID non-SSD* _storage_ drives, what's the general consensus these days on which controller will perform better?


----------



## Yangtastic

Hello fellow P6X58D members,

Recently, my PC froze, most likely because of the 40'C room temperature. I think it may have overheated.

Now:

the monitor detects no signal
the peripherals don't power on
the hard drive activity light doesn't flash
The only thing that seems to function is the fans.

What component do you think is at fault here?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## _Chimera

PSU maybe.


----------



## elricm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Chimera;12307922*
> PSU maybe.


Normally when I've had a PSU go out, the fans won't start up. But could be.

I'd try unplugging all peripherals (drives, USB devices, etc) other than the video card, and see if you can get into the BIOS. Then try a different video card.

But unfortunately, it could just as easily be the MB or CPU.


----------



## mango assassin

Test PSU first, could save a lot of hassle.


----------



## TheLastPriest

I just did a reinstall on my computer and saw that a new bios had come out last month, I flashed the bios hoping for the increased stability that it promised but dont really see it, if anything it has made it more difficult for me to sit at 4Ghz. Anyone else try it out?


----------



## yoyo711

Hello

I like to fine out when you OC asus P67 MB still Up and down turbo mode or stay at OC rating ????

thanks


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


Hello fellow P6X58D members,

Recently, my PC froze, most likely because of the 40'C room temperature. I think it may have overheated.

Now:
the monitor detects no signal
the peripherals don't power on
the hard drive activity light doesn't flash
The only thing that seems to function is the fans.

What component do you think is at fault here?

Thanks for your help.


Probly either motherboard or psu id say its probly motherboard.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711;12311574*
> Hello
> 
> I like to fine out when you OC asus P67 MB still Up and down turbo mode or stay at OC rating ????
> 
> thanks


Do you realize that you're posting in an ASUS P6X58D-x thread?


----------



## rubenmer5

I am trying to build my new setup and I don't know how to setup properly? Specks below + VisionTek Killer 2100.

1- On my device manager in other devices I got PowerPC Processor with exclamation sign:exclamati. I google search it and no answers found. I cant find what it is.









2- I was trying to have 2 Raptors 300GB on RAID for backup with Intel SSD X25 160GB as a primary and I can't. I try to put the RAID on Intel and the SSD on Marvell (ACHI) but since I have a SATA CDROM, I wasn't able to run Windows 7. I had to change from RAID to IDE in order to run windows on the CDROM. Did you guys know how can I achieve the mention above without conflicts?









3- What is the best way to run the Intel X25 on Intel or Marvell? On regular IDE or ACHI?









Any help I would appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you cant raid the intel and marvel togther as one if you was trying to do that.


----------



## rubenmer5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


you cant raid the intel and marvel togther as one if you was trying to do that.


Can you RAID, have a SATA CDROM and have an SSD in the same Intel?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you would want your ssd on the intel ports and throw the cdrom on the marvel ones. Tho im not sure if in raid mode of ahci is turn on the marvel ones arent that great but you need to play with it some and find out.


----------



## Yangtastic

Thanks for the replies guys.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mango assassin*


Test PSU first, could save a lot of hassle.


I have tested the PSU with my old system and it worked perfectly.

So if the PSU works, and the GPU works... It should be between the CPU, Motherboard and the RAM. The thing is... I don't have any other systems to test these on.

What to do?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

id say motherboard cpus dont die much and you would had to have 3 chips of ram die unlikely.


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


Thanks for the replies guys.

I have tested the PSU with my old system and it worked perfectly.

So if the PSU works, and the GPU works... It should be between the CPU, Motherboard and the RAM. The thing is... I don't have any other systems to test these on.

What to do?


Well, memory is pretty straight forward - just try posting with a single stick. The likelihood that all three got damaged is very small.

As others have said, my guess is it's probably the MB, but the only way to determine that is try the CPU on another MB, obviously not an easy process.

eric


----------



## sugiik

hello, wanna ask

what setup supposedly setup on this board ?

just goiing SLI , and i plug it on pcie 1 and 2....

the vga really close each other, and i lost my pci for my soundcard....

could i put int on slot 1 and 3, or slot 2 and 3 ?

will it run at 16x 16x ?

1st time SLI thou'....


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugiik*


hello, wanna ask

what setup supposedly setup on this board ?

just goiing SLI , and i plug it on pcie 1 and 2....

the vga really close each other, and i lost my pci for my soundcard....

could i put int on slot 1 and 3, or slot 2 and 3 ?

will it run at 16x 16x ?

1st time SLI thou'....


You can put it in Slot 2 and 3, but then it wont run x16 x16. Then it would run x8 x8 or x16 x1

Slot 1 and 2 both can do x16, Slot 3 can only do x8 and x1 (not sure if it can do x4)

But going down to x8 x8 is hardly any bottleneck at all. 0-3% max, so I say you should do it


----------



## sugiik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


You can put it in Slot 2 and 3, but then it wont run x16 x16. Then it would run x8 x8 or x16 x1

Slot 1 and 2 both can do x16, Slot 3 can only do x8 and x1 (not sure if it can do x4)

But going down to x8 x8 is hardly any bottleneck at all. 0-3% max, so I say you should do it










so i could put it on slot 1 and 3 ? (so it's gonna run 16x and 8x ?

hmm 0-3% only difference really ?

horrayy


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you shouldnt worry about pcie bandwith recent test showed even 4x slot was enugh for a 480. It would only show up at really high res.


----------



## sugiik

lol just try it, may case won't allow me to put my vga on pcie 3....


----------



## DullBoi

Hi, a small question to the OCN machine









On my P6X58D the NB cooler is a crispy 50~ degrees celcius and my VRM next to the CPU socket ranges from 49 - 54 Degrees.

Now, speedfan reports 38 - 39 for MB, which Ive found to be round the South Bridge area with my IR thermometer









Are these temps alright for the VRM's and the NB?

Its folding 24/7

Oh and ambients are quite high here in summer, 29 - 33 degrees celcius during the day.

Thanks


----------



## rattlerskin

Quick question here regarding RAM in these boards- I built my setup last May with 6 GB of Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D RAM. I deployed to Afghanistan last October and i'm returning home in a few months and I saw the price of the same RAM is now $119 from the $229 I originally paid. With the setup I have listed in my system specs, do any of you anticipate any issues with adding 6 GB additional RAM? I am running a decent OC on the system and I dont want to mess it up by adding the RAM.


----------



## briang191

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rattlerskin;12366405*
> Quick question here regarding RAM in these boards- I built my setup last May with 6 GB of Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D RAM. I deployed to Afghanistan last October and i'm returning home in a few months and I saw the price of the same RAM is now $119 from the $229 I originally paid. With the setup I have listed in my system specs, do any of you anticipate any issues with adding 6 GB additional RAM? I am running a decent OC on the system and I dont want to mess it up by adding the RAM.


What do you use your comp for? I just play games and brows the net. 6gbs is plenty.


----------



## Agro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rattlerskin;12366405*
> Quick question here regarding RAM in these boards- I built my setup last May with 6 GB of Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D RAM. I deployed to Afghanistan last October and i'm returning home in a few months and I saw the price of the same RAM is now $119 from the $229 I originally paid. With the setup I have listed in my system specs, do any of you anticipate any issues with adding 6 GB additional RAM? I am running a decent OC on the system and I dont want to mess it up by adding the RAM.


Some have trouble running 6 sticks, some don't. It would be best to run 3 4GB sticks, but since you own 3x2GB already, adding 3x2GB more probably will work. I had to up the QPI/Dram voltage a little, but I am running 6x2GB G.Skill stable.

Why not give it a try. Buy from some place like NewEgg where they'll take it back no problem if you have issues.


----------



## savator408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brafish;9273341*
> Now that I have a system that's up and running, you can count me in as an owner. I'll be working on getting up to 4.0 this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _motherboard installed_
> 
> More pics up in the worklog including the Prolimatech Armageddon if anyone is interested.


Hey can you link me some pictures of your pc? Im looking to the Prolimatech Armageddon with the same fans and I wanna see if my case would fit with the side panel on. I have the Lian-li PC 7FNW mid tower case. How much clearance do you have with it with the side panel on?


----------



## sugiik

is there any way too use aftermarket vga air cooler for this board on pcie_1 and 2 SLI ?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

not if they take up more then 2 slots.


----------



## cheesycake7

I'm currently trying to get my system stable at 4.6Ghz. Prime95 fails on large FFTs so I assume it's something to do with my memory. My IOH is currently at 1.20 and my Dram is at 1.65. I'm not sure which to increase now. Or maybe even whether I'm increasing the correct things.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

doubtful its memrory are you using ht or not and how much vcore so far. 4.6ghz on a 930 wont be easy on the blk.


----------



## cheesycake7

It is with HT off. I can get it to boot at around 1.36 (look in my sig). It doenst crash it all for daily use but it just cant pass prime and not stable. Usually only the 3rd core fails the test. and I get some rounding error. It fails in 1024k FFT size torture tests.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;12343774*
> id say motherboard cpus dont die much and you would had to have 3 chips of ram die unlikely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elricm;12345678*
> Well, memory is pretty straight forward - just try posting with a single stick. The likelihood that all three got damaged is very small.
> 
> As others have said, my guess is it's probably the MB, but the only way to determine that is try the CPU on another MB, obviously not an easy process.
> 
> eric


Thanks for you suggestions. I will try to get a friend to test my CPU.

If I can't find one that will test my CPU, do you guys know how?
ASUS told me that some beeps from the motherboard would indicate a faulty CPU or something. But I do not get any beeps. I'm not even sure if there is even a speaker on my motherboard.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;12404977*
> Thanks for you suggestions. I will try to get a friend to test my CPU.
> 
> If I can't find one that will test my CPU, do you guys know how?
> ASUS told me that some beeps from the motherboard would indicate a faulty CPU or something. But I do not get any beeps. I'm not even sure if there is even a speaker on my motherboard.


Read your manual. The speaker should be built into your case. At the far right, bottom of the motherboard is where the connector for this speaker goes. Some motherboards come with a tiny speaker that plugs into this connector. I just checked the manual and my motherboard didn't come with one of these speakers so it's using the built-in speaker in my HAF-X case. If your speaker is connected make sure it's oriented correctly. It's very easy to put it in wrong or bump it loose.
I've been reading your posts and I think you have a dead motherboard. When you remove your cpu be sure to check if any pins are bent where the cpu fits.
Good luck. My 1st P6X58D-Premium arrived dead as a doornail. Something that's becoming more common with every brand of motherboard. Quality Control is fast becoming a dead art.


----------



## cheesycake7

Anyone can help with my problem? Still cant get my 930 stable. Vcore is at 1.45 now (it can boot with 1.37,i bumped it to 1.45 slowly to try get it stable) and QPI/Dram Core voltage is at 1.40v.

This is frustrating, I only get prime95 errors on one core or restarts. No BSOD. I don't know what to tweak to make it stable.


----------



## 2010rig

Have you tried any of these settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmisery;8378283*
> Simply click on one of the links below to go directly to my OC post of your choice.
> 
> *Last Updated: 10/03/2010*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 3.61GHz - Low Voltage Settings*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 3.80GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.01GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.20GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.41GHz - Low Voltage Settings (Now w/ 930 Settings)*
> 
> *Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.52GHz - Low Voltage Settings (930 Settings Only)*


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12405156*
> Read your manual. The speaker should be built into your case. At the far right, bottom of the motherboard is where the connector for this speaker goes. Some motherboards come with a tiny speaker that plugs into this connector. I just checked the manual and my motherboard didn't come with one of these speakers so it's using the built-in speaker in my HAF-X case. If your speaker is connected make sure it's oriented correctly. It's very easy to put it in wrong or bump it loose.
> I've been reading your posts and I think you have a dead motherboard. When you remove your cpu be sure to check if any pins are bent where the cpu fits.
> Good luck. My 1st P6X58D-Premium arrived dead as a doornail. Something that's becoming more common with every brand of motherboard. Quality Control is fast becoming a dead art.


I read my manual. It doesn't even say there is a speaker I don't think.

It looks like my motherboard didn't include a speaker as well. And my RV02 doesn't have a case speaker.

Any more ideas on how I could figure out which component is faulty? I know it should be the CPU or motherboard.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;12417796*
> I read my manual. It doesn't even say there is a speaker I don't think.
> 
> It looks like my motherboard didn't include a speaker as well. And my RV02 doesn't have a case speaker.
> 
> Any more ideas on how I could figure out which component is faulty? I know it should be the CPU or motherboard.


I'm afraid not. If it were mine I would RMA the mobo. I didn't mean to imply anything about RTM. The ASUS manuals are so disorganized and vague, not to mention very poorly translated, that I'm always going back through it when I run across a problem to see if I misunderstood something or found an outright error in the manual. It does happen.
Luckily, I have a Radio Shack nearby that has a person who does computer repairing on the side. He's the same one that determined that my 1st P6X58-D was truly dead.
All I know for you to do is RMA. Don't let your RMA period expire from wherever you bought it. I had to pay extra for Express shipping to beat the deadline on mine, so don't hesitate. Hell, if it ain't working you have nothing to lose.
A dead cpu is actually a rarity so that's the last thing I'd worry about.


----------



## vsseracer

Bump


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

I'm an EXTREME novice when it comes to overclocking, and I'm pretty timid about trying to even if I knew exactly what needed to be done.

My concerns are as follows:
1. How much will overclocking shorten the life of my CPU, MOBO, RAM, GPU, and other overclockable parts.
2. How will I be able to tell if my overclock is stable? I'd hate to have something go terribly wrong.
3. Will I be able to revert my setting back EXACTLY the way they were without having to document everything I change each time I change something?

That being said, I kind of want to try overclocking out.

When overclocking, does that mean my CPU will run that fast ALL the time? or will it dish out the exact amount of speed needed for whatever I'm doing at any given time.

My build is in my current system, any advice and answers would be appreciated.


----------



## jayarte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;12437852*
> I'm an EXTREME novice when it comes to overclocking, and I'm pretty timid about trying to even if I knew exactly what needed to be done.
> 
> My concerns are as follows:
> 1. How much will overclocking shorten the life of my CPU, MOBO, RAM, GPU, and other overclockable parts.
> 2. How will I be able to tell if my overclock is stable? I'd hate to have something go terribly wrong.
> 3. Will I be able to revert my setting back EXACTLY the way they were without having to document everything I change each time I change something?
> 
> That being said, I kind of want to try overclocking out.
> 
> When overclocking, does that mean my CPU will run that fast ALL the time? or will it dish out the exact amount of speed needed for whatever I'm doing at any given time.
> 
> My build is in my current system, any advice and answers would be appreciated.


My system isn't as good as yours, so my build could definitely be improved on, but I've included my overclock in case you want to start with that.

Regarding shortening the life of various components, in a way that's linked to the answer to your final question re speed of cpu. If you enable the power saving options in the bios once you have a stable overclock, then, no, the cpu won't be running at full blast all the time, it will adjust according to what is needed.

Regarding stability, there are numerous tests you can use but I personally think those tests demand too much and I prefer to simply run a gpu-intensive game like lotro or Rift and see how it goes. I think that's a more realistic way of testing, but many here would disagree with me.

Yes, you will be able to revert everything back to initial settings. You can actually backup the bios (instructions in manual), but I prefer to write down the settings. Not sure why, I just do.

Take your time, and just do a mild overclock to start off with. Bear in mind that the higher overclocks you will see here and elsewhere require more power and produce more heat therefore requiring better cooling (which also requires more power). So, for myself, a small overclock and then enabling power saving options in bios once its stable is the way to go.

Finally, take the time to read the part of the manual which deal with the bios; it's quite comprehensive, and also don't be afraid to familiarise yourself with the bios by taking a look at all the options.

Good luck with it, overclocking can be fun ^^

Anyway, here's my build, keep looking around the forums and see what the more experienced overclockers have to say ^^

After much fiddling around and reading of forums, I seem to have a stable overclock (since 1st Nov 10 anyway), so here it is:

DRAM timing is 9,9,9,24 as recommended by manufacturer (Mushkin).

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[165]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1322MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2646MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.19375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.22500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Enabled]


----------



## meatheClili

+1


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;12437852*
> I'm an EXTREME novice when it comes to overclocking, and I'm pretty timid about trying to even if I knew exactly what needed to be done.
> 
> My concerns are as follows:
> 1. How much will overclocking shorten the life of my CPU, MOBO, RAM, GPU, and other overclockable parts.
> 2. How will I be able to tell if my overclock is stable? I'd hate to have something go terribly wrong.
> 3. Will I be able to revert my setting back EXACTLY the way they were without having to document everything I change each time I change something?
> 
> That being said, I kind of want to try overclocking out.
> 
> When overclocking, does that mean my CPU will run that fast ALL the time? or will it dish out the exact amount of speed needed for whatever I'm doing at any given time.
> 
> My build is in my current system, any advice and answers would be appreciated.


You have way too much nice gear to NOT overclock.

1) It won't as long as you stay within good voltage specs and temps. I've been running the OC in my sig for well over a year now and no problems. I've been running an overclocked socket 939 opteron for 8 years and it still runs fine.

2) Stability tests. Prime95, Linx, OCCT, etc. Google

3) You can save BIOS profiles in the BIOS. So yes.

As far as running overclocked all of the time...Its up to the individual user. The boards have power saving features that allow you to drop the speed and voltage of the processor at idle. I use them on my board 24/7. Great way to save money on the power bill and to keep your processor cooler at idle.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Awesome, thank you all for the replies. Now here's the big question. How do I even START the overclocking process? I don't know what to change, or how changing certain things affect other things.

I know that no two cpus are alike, and that my OC will likely be different than others who may even have the EXACT same rig as mine, but I'd like to understand the basics, like how changing certain things will affect others. Where to start the changing process and stuff like that.

Thanks in advance, plus rep to all


----------



## denydog

This Guide is the most direct, to the point, overclocking guide for our CPU & MB that I've found. It's the one that gave me the numbers and options that really got me started.


----------



## Killam0n

Hey I want to run a RAID0 for my OS drive what on-board HDD RAID controller is faster? please pm me if you have bench marked them. THANKS!

Wait... you can raid the SATA6gb and one of the SATA3gb controllers correct?


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12443059*
> This Guide is the most direct, to the point, overclocking guide for our CPU & MB that I've found. It's the one that gave me the numbers and options that really got me started.


Thank you! This seems like it will be really helpful. +rep


----------



## Norlig

If I manually set the Voltage in the Bios (for overclocking), Will my Voltage not go down when C1E goes active?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;12454685*
> If I manually set the Voltage in the Bios (for overclocking), Will my Voltage not go down when C1E goes active?


Correct.

Use the voltage offset function.

Wrote about it a long time ago here

http://www.overclock.net/8619345-post755.html


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Only thing affects the voltage is the load line if you have it off it will change when idle and load. Using offset or the other options has never change my voltages.


----------



## BlackDragon24

^^^Read the link in the post above yours.

Using C1E, and voltage offset allows the voltage to drop under idle conditions. My processor idles at 1.048v 12x200 and scales to 21x200 1.272v using these options.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Speedstep +C1E+ Offset voltage control. Works like a charm for me.


----------



## elricm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;12465287*
> speedstep +c1e+ offset voltage control. Works like a charm for me.


+1


----------



## Norlig

Offset Voltage = Load line calibration?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;12468047*
> Offset Voltage = Load line calibration?


No.

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]

Here are settings that worked for me @ 4.0, even though they are listed for 3.8, use these as a base.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/662236-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread-429.html#post11680913

This is how much voltage I use at idle.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655251

Sizzle pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;12468047*
> Offset Voltage = Load line calibration?


no, no. LLC is something completely different. We were talking about getting the voltage to scale under load. So that if your not doing much voltage and temps drop then scale back up as you get more stuff going on.

LLC counteracts Vdroop.

2010 beat me. LOL


----------



## hugo19941994

Hi,

I have been using these settings since summer. Everything has been very stable, and temps are 85C at most.

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.300]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Enabled]

I have a little doubt. All of the settings I've seen on this post which have offset voltage enabled have values which range between 0.1 to 0.2. To achieve 4.2GHz, the voltage usually is about 1.35. So, for me to have 1.35 without LLC and offset values, I need to put 0.3. Reading other posts this seems too much, but CPU-Z reports 1.344V when running Prime95 with 0.3

Any ideas why I need 0.1 more than other people to end up with the same voltage??









For example, here, xmisery only had to use 0.11875 (even though those settings are for the 920, its still 0.2 less than what I use).
Quote:


> CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
> CPU Voltage............................[0.11875]
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.26250]
> IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
> ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
> 
> Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
> CPU Differential Amplitude.............[700mv]
> CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
> IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
> 
> C1E Support............................[Enabled]
> Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Hugo

4.2 @ 1.34v... nice !!

I suspect that you and I do not share a common starting point for the offset. I can tell you right now if I ran a off set of .3 I'd have a load voltage around 1.47v.

If you could indulge my curiosity I'd appreciate it. Drop your baseclock down to 133 and drop the offset voltage down as low as it will go. (.02v?) Then run Prime 95 small fft and validate, screenshot or just post your load voltage.

You see initially I was under the impression that the offset voltage starting point was similar for everybody with a common chip per BIOS on this board. Your not the first to poke holes in that theory. I believe it more goes off of the stock VID for the CPU. So if you have a much nicer and lower VID CPU than mine then your starting point for the offset voltage would be lower accordingly.

Also if you could load optimized defaults and run Prime 95 small ffts and grab the voltage there for comparison that would be great.









The only other explanation that I can think of is that you have considerable more vdroop than me. I do not think that is the case.


----------



## hugo19941994

I will do all those test later and report back!

My current settings (21*200, 0.3) net me this:









EDIT:

133*21, offset 0.00625 but the rest of the settings/voltages are untouched:









Vcore when it's idle with C1E:









EDIT #2:

Loaded setup default from BIOS. As you can see Turbo kicks in:


----------



## ~sizzzle~

OK hugo,

At a quick glance it is looking like yes you have CPU with quite a bit lower VID and lower starting point for the Offset voltage than I do. It also looks like you have more Vdroop than I do. I'm hurrying a bit as I'm rushed for time, so I'll take a closer look later tonight.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Hugo,

Since each cpu is going to have a different vid, each cpu is going to have a different offset voltage needed to reach a certain voltage.

Also, since some folks still use Load Line Calbration (LLC), this can directly affect the offset voltage needed...sometimes by as much as 0.1v. I don't use LLC because it is screwing with the way intel designed these processors to run.

Try this for an experiment though. Enable LLC and drop your offset voltage to about 0.225 or so. I bet you will get a similar load voltage as with no LLC and 0.3v offset. You will also get an even lower idle voltage from before.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Hugo,

Taking a second look. Nice low VID, Looks like your running into quite a bit of vdroop. As Blackdragon24 stated I see LLC as a good option to try out here.


----------



## hugo19941994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24;12471987*
> Try this for an experiment though. Enable LLC and drop your offset voltage to about 0.225 or so. I bet you will get a similar load voltage as with no LLC and 0.3v offset. You will also get an even lower idle voltage from before.


Sure. I will try this when I get back home


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


No.

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]

Here are settings that worked for me @ 4.0, even though they are listed for 3.8, use these as a base.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post11680913

This is how much voltage I use at idle.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655251

Sizzle pointed me in the right direction.










I set the CPU voltage control to Offset. 0,28v

At idle, it drops down to 1,168 volts. but now it also goes over 1,28v (which i have set in bios) and actually can go up to 1,36v

Does CPU offset vork both ways?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


I set the CPU voltage control to Offset. 0,28v

At idle, it drops down to 1,168 volts. but now it also goes over 1,28v (which i have set in bios) and actually can go up to 1,36v

Does CPU offset vork both ways?










Not sure where to start here. Where you at and where are you trying to get to ?

Offset voltage control is just a way to adjust the voltage by adding voltage to the stock voltage. It is the only way that you can overclock and still get full use of the power saving features of speedstep and C1E which allows the CPU multiplier & voltage to drop when not under full load.

I have a stock load voltage of 1.25v.







If run 3.8Ghz with the offset voltage set to .075v, Vdroop of around .08v, So I end up a little undervolted a little for a load voltage of ~1.24v... Not sure if that helps.









Much has been written about this sort of overclock in this thread if you look back threw the pages.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Not sure where to start here. Where you at and where are you trying to get to ?

Offset voltage control is just a way to adjust the voltage by adding voltage to the stock voltage. It is the only way that you can overclock and still get full use of the power saving features of speedstep and C1E which allows the CPU multiplier & voltage to drop when not under full load.

I have a stock load voltage of 1.25v.







If run 3.8Ghz with the offset voltage set to .075v, Vdroop of around .08v, So I end up a little undervolted a little for a load voltage of ~1.24v... Not sure if that helps.









*Much has been written about this sort of overclock in this thread if you look back threw the pages.*










Look through 460 pages?









But I got told that 1,28v is really not alot of Volts, should I just keep it there at all times anyway? having the voltages jump up and down all the time at load isnt healthy for it I would imagine.


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


Look through 460 pages?










Good luck lol


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I modded the newest bios for -P and -E boards with the new Intel Rapid Storage Technology Option ROM v10.0.0.1046 i tested both the bios on my -e but ofcourse its try it at your own risk.


Balwolf I am using your modded -E bios and noticed that Intel have now released a newer driver version of the IntelÂ® Rapid Storage Technology version:10.1.0.1008.

Is it best update to the latest version of the driver?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


Look through 460 pages?


















You may have a point. Anyhow there are several of us running this sort of overclock. If you have specific questions I'm sure myself or others would be glad to help you out. I'm just a little unsure what you are looking for.

Quote:



But I got told that 1,28v is really not alot of Volts, should I just keep it there at all times anyway?


I see now in your sig that that is 1.28v for 4.2 and that is very nice if it's stable.

Quote:



having the voltages jump up and down all the time at load isnt healthy for it I would imagine.


This is the way the chip was designed to work just at a higher overclocked frequency and without turbo. It runs fine with the power saving features and is certainly not any less healthy then running at full overclock and higher voltage all the time. If this is the sort of overclock you would like just know that it is very doable but just takes using some different settings with the Offset voltage. If not, that is ok too.

Your load voltage in CPU-Z really won't change. It will still take the same amount of voltage to get stable at full load. It is just how you set it that changes and that it will drop when not at full load.


----------



## hugo19941994

Ok. I enabled LLC and dropped down offset voltage to 0.225. Now my load voltage is 1.36. When I return home (about a week) I will continue experimenting.


----------



## AFord66

Well, since I've heard of the numerous nightmares people experienced with the PCI-e SSDs, I opted for a SATA III SSD instead. To my disbelief, the original #s looked really good! I was seeing 390 MB/s (claims 420) sustained reads and 200 MB/s (claims 210) sustained writes







. No RAID, just a 128GB Plextor hooked into the Marvell SATA III controller. The slower than claimed speeds could very well have to do with the fact that the OS, Crystal3D, and an anti-virus program were all running at the same time.

I also upgraded my original RAID setup from 2-WD Caviar Black 1TB in RAID 0 to 4-WD Caviar Black 1TB drives in RAID 10. Used for slower programs and documents. Shocker







! The array is running at 590 MB/s sustained reads and 170 MB/s sustained writes.

To make a long story short, here's my SATA III SSD vs SATA II RAID 10 array:

Capacity - 128 GB vs. 2 TB
Redundancy - none vs. mirroring
Sustained Reads - 390 MB/s vs. 590 MB/s
Sustained Writes - 200 MB/s vs. 170 MB/s
Cost - $280 vs. $320

Interesting to say the least!


----------



## AFord66

@Hugo19941994

You have your memory listed as: Memory - Kingston HyperX DDR3 6GB @ 1600 8-8-7-20

Is that what you bought stock or the CAS 9 set overclocked to those timings?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugo19941994;12491815*
> Ok. I enabled LLC and dropped down offset voltage to 0.225. Now my load voltage is 1.36. When I return home (about a week) I will continue experimenting.


Hey Hugo,

I mentioned using LLC more as a way to show you what LLC does. For 24/7 use however, you should avoid using LLC as it breaks the power design of the processor...i.e. Intel did not design for it to run that way.

The only true voltage that matters is the load voltage....Don't let the values in the BIOS scare you. Bottom line is you will have to boot up your pc, run a stress test, and figure out what a given load voltage is for a given BIOS set voltage, and then play from there. As long as you are staying within Intel guidelines and/or what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Agro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AFord66*


Well, since I've heard of the numerous nightmares people experienced with the PCI-e SSDs, I opted for a SATA III SSD instead. To my disbelief, the original #s looked really good! I was seeing 390 MB/s (claims 420) sustained reads and 200 MB/s (claims 210) sustained writes







. No RAID, just a 128GB Plextor hooked into the Marvell SATA III controller. The slower than claimed speeds could very well have to do with the fact that the OS, Crystal3D, and an anti-virus program were all running at the same time.

I also upgraded my original RAID setup from 2-WD Caviar Black 1TB in RAID 0 to 4-WD Caviar Black 1TB drives in RAID 10. Used for slower programs and documents. Shocker







! The array is running at 590 MB/s sustained reads and 170 MB/s sustained writes.

To make a long story short, here's my SATA III SSD vs SATA II RAID 10 array:

Capacity - 128 GB vs. 2 TB
Redundancy - none vs. mirroring
Sustained Reads - 390 MB/s vs. 590 MB/s
Sustained Writes - 200 MB/s vs. 170 MB/s
Cost - $280 vs. $320

Interesting to say the least!










And very important for the SSD is the 0.1ms access time vs the what 6ms for the regular HD?


----------



## hugo19941994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AFord66*


@Hugo19941994

You have your memory listed as: Memory - Kingston HyperX DDR3 6GB @ 1600 8-8-7-20

Is that what you bought stock or the CAS 9 set overclocked to those timings?


I bought the CAS9 RAM and OCed it. Im not that impressed with them. They wont boot up at anything higher than 1600 even when I set looser timings...

@BlackDragon24
Ok, then I will set the bios to disable LLC and set 0.3 again. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BlackDragon24

Anybody achieve a successful overclock on this board (~4.2ghz, 1600mhz memory) with 3x4GB modules? If so, any recommendations on 3x4GB sets?

I've started building an HTPC library and 6GB just doesn't cut it for all of the x264 encoding I'll be doing.


----------



## kzinti1

Not me. Just what's in my sig. That's my everyday clock on 3 x 2GB. Win 7 still only recognizes 4GB. memory and I've tried every solution I've ever run across. Weird. Every other program, except IBT and Windows itself, sees all 3 sticks.
I don't do HTPC on this 27.5" ASUS screen. Just play the DVD's. I've never ran across a movie worth putting on a hdd. I'm always hoping, though.


----------



## dagan

Hello! Just got this board and setup ready to go! I have a question. I tried booting with rams on black slots and it wouldnt work. Is that normal? blue slots seems fine


----------



## Bal3Wolf

says in manual you must use atleast 1 blue slot for it to post.


----------



## shinigamibob

Ok, I'm just gonna throw this out there: Should I start a new thread for getting help to OC my 950? Or should I just ask on this thread? Main reason is that I'm extremely new to OC'ing, which is something I've never done before. I finally got my first custom rig (see sig rig), and now I want to OC it without compromising system life too much.

I'm hoping for at least a 3.8GHz OC up from my 3.06Ghz.

Any help is extremely appreciated.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

for a minor overclock of 3.8 you might be able to just set your fsb to 165 and muti to 23 and not have to bump the vcore.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;12516638*
> for a minor overclock of 3.8 you might be able to just set your fsb to 165 and muti to 23 and not have to bump the vcore.


Do you mean BCLK to 165? Its at stock settings of 133 right now, and my multiplier is locked to 23. I see that 133x23= 3059Mhz, therefore 165x23=3795Mhz. Also, is the bclk the only thing I need to change? Are there any other settings that I should change? All options are at stock settings right now, except for the RAM speed which is set to XMP.
This would be awesome if I could actually achieve this on stock vcore.

Taking this a step further, how much would these settings change for 4.0 Ghz? I don't think I'll go any further than 4.0 only cause I have air cooling. I should probably go liquid past 4 anyway.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nazarein

just bclk and mutiplyer should work for a 3.8 or lower, make sure your ram is set to the right speed before rebooting though.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein;12516824*
> just bclk and mutiplyer should work for a 3.8 or lower, make sure your ram is set to the right speed before rebooting though.


And if things are kept at Auto and with XMP watch voltages on the QPI-DRAM. Auto can go crazy unhealthy and unnecessarily high....as can XMP.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein;12516824*
> just bclk and mutiplyer should work for a 3.8 or lower, make sure your ram is set to the right speed before rebooting though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;12516841*
> And if things are kept at Auto and with XMP watch voltages on the QPI-DRAM. Auto can go crazy unhealthy and unnecessarily high....as can XMP.


Gaaaah... This is where I start to lose it... What sort of voltages should I be expecting/settings on the QPI-DRAM? I have the Corsair Vengeance RAM which is supposed to run at 1600Mhz stock @ 1.5V. What should the DRAM settings be?

Sorry, but I have almost no idea when it comes to this voltage business.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12516903*
> Gaaaah... This is where I start to lose it... What sort of voltages should I be expecting/settings on the QPI-DRAM? I have the Corsair Vengeance RAM which is supposed to run at 1600Mhz stock @ 1.5V. What should the DRAM settings be?
> 
> Sorry, but I have almost no idea when it comes to this voltage business.


It isn't the DRAM voltage itself (what the sticker on each DIMM says), it is what Asus calls "QPI-DRAM" that other companies call "CPU-VTT". Which is the voltage for the on-CPU memory controller, as well as basically everything on the CPU that is not the CPU cores.

QPI-DRAM is by popular vote best kept sub 1.4V and better still to be kept sub 1.35V. How much juice the memory controller needs to be stable depends on the individual CPU as well as the number of RAM DIMMs and their speed. The higher the number of DIMMs and/or higher speed-be that speed from overclocking or native specs, the more voltage the memory controller will need to talk to the memory.

Example-using XMP mode and auto without overclocking. My 2133mHz Giel memory at rated clockspeed 3X2 DIMMs, requires 1.5V to be stable!!!!! That much voltage on the memory controller will damage my CPU in fairly short order.

XMP settings are known to be overzealous in their voltage stipulations.


----------



## shinigamibob

Ah... ok... thanks for the info... I'll do the OC'ing tomorrow when I get back from school and tell you guys how it went.

So, for an OC of 3.8, do I need to mess around with the QPI-DRAM voltage at all or can I leave that at stock? I'll change the DRAM from XMP to what it says on the sticker as well.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;12517204*
> Ah... ok... thanks for the info... I'll do the OC'ing tomorrow when I get back from school and tell you guys how it went.
> 
> So, for an OC of 3.8, do I need to mess around with the QPI-DRAM voltage at all or can I leave that at stock? I'll change the DRAM from XMP to what it says on the sticker as well.


You may need to mess with it. It depends on what the board does on Auto, and how comfortable you are with the resulting voltages. The ONLY reason I spotted the insane voltages my Bloomfield's memory controller needed for 2133 was because I was in AIDA64 examining my handiwork post install and my jaw dropped on the floor.

To get 1800mHz RAM out of my i7-950 required 1.35V which wasn't worth the performance benefit for the risk to longevity of my gear. My 2133 RAM I usually run at 1333 for lower voltages on the memory controller.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Ok, I'm just gonna throw this out there: Should I start a new thread for getting help to OC my 950? Or should I just ask on this thread? Main reason is that I'm extremely new to OC'ing, which is something I've never done before. I finally got my first custom rig (see sig rig), and now I want to OC it without compromising system life too much.

I'm hoping for at least a 3.8GHz OC up from my 3.06Ghz.

Any help is extremely appreciated.


Have you tried this? http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ead-first.html


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Have you tried this? http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ead-first.html


I have actually... but it doesn't have any sort of a guide to doing it... the OC voltages are pretty useful though.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Here ya go bud. Best i7 Overclocking guide around for getting upwards of 4.0ghz. Its done on an i7 920 so if you want to follow it spot for spot you'll have to drop the multi to 21.

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overc...beginners.html


----------



## shinigamibob

I've gone ahead and overclocked and here are the settings that I used.

Bclk: 165
Multiplier: 23, but when I booted into windows, cpu-z reported 24x
CPU voltage: 1.243... V
Final CPU frequency: 3959.8 MHz

CPU-z also shows that the ram runs at 825mhz (1650 MHz up from 1600)

I don't know what voltage these are running at, so some info on how to find out that would be appreciated.

I'm gonna try for a very tiny bump up to 4ghz. Also, can anyone explain why the multiplier automatically became 24x? I hadn't changed it from the stock of 23x

CPU at above settings run at ~40c on idle and max of 75 at full load.

EDIT: apparently the 23 multiplier became a 24 only because I had turbo mode on
Therefore the CPU frequency was actually 3.8 ghz


----------



## shinigamibob

So I tried for a 4ghz oc, but it crashed the second I opened prime95

I had bclk set to 175 and voltage to 1.26875v

That's ok though, I don't think I'm ready for a 4ghz overclock anyway...


----------



## boondoks

Having an odd problem. Last week I noticed that only 4GB of my 6GB was being recognized by my mobo (build isn't new). I messed around with a few things and eventually fixed it by reseating the RAM. Everything was fine for about a week, and again today it is showing only 4GB of RAM. I will reseat them later today to see if that fixes the problem again, but I'm starting to wonder what the underlying issue is?

Anyone have any ideas? Last week I tried each dimm in slot 1 and confirmed that all RAM sticks register fine individually, and like I said I had all 3 registering after I reinstalled the sticks. But I'm not sure why the problem has returned a week later.

EDIT: CPU-Z reports 6GB the entire time.


----------



## dagan

Hello trying to get 4.2ghz on my 950. What are the recommended qpi IOH ICH voltage?

is LLC not recommended? and what is the pros and cons betweeen LLC and Offset voltage?


----------



## naxodark

Good morning, first thing i do not know if this post is here,

I have a P6xd58d-e and I have a problem: when I run some game, like WoW or Cod the PC has black screens and needs to be restarted. I checked everything (ram, psu, cpu and no problems .. etc) Well I got to update the bios of the board (0502) I could have played this last day without problems.. and my question is.. Is it possible that not to update the bios was producing the restart of the computer?

CPU i7 930 ( no oc) 
Memory: Corsair 1600 3x2 
Graphics: GTX 580 ( no oc) 
PSU: 700W Tacens
HD: 1 tb caviar


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naxodark*


Good morning, first thing i do not know if this post is here,

I have a P6xd58d-e and I have a problem: when I run some game, like WoW or Cod the PC has black screens and needs to be restarted. I checked everything (ram, psu, cpu and no problems .. etc) Well I got to update the bios of the board (0502) I could have played this last day without problems.. and my question is.. Is it possible that not to update the bios was producing the restart of the computer?

CPU i7 930 ( no oc) 
Memory: Corsair 1600 3x2 
Graphics: GTX 580 ( no oc) 
PSU: 700W Tacens
HD: 1 tb caviar


It is very possible being that is an old BIOS and the newer ones produce better stability. I would honestly update your BIOS to the current one. Follow these steps using Asus Update and check in again. Make sure you go to the Asus website and get the BIOS from them, Asus update doesn't always like to show the latest one.http://www.overclock.net/faqs/41764-...sing-asus.html


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boondoks*


Having an odd problem. Last week I noticed that only 4GB of my 6GB was being recognized by my mobo (build isn't new). I messed around with a few things and eventually fixed it by reseating the RAM. Everything was fine for about a week, and again today it is showing only 4GB of RAM. I will reseat them later today to see if that fixes the problem again, but I'm starting to wonder what the underlying issue is?

Anyone have any ideas? Last week I tried each dimm in slot 1 and confirmed that all RAM sticks register fine individually, and like I said I had all 3 registering after I reinstalled the sticks. But I'm not sure why the problem has returned a week later.

EDIT: CPU-Z reports 6GB the entire time.


Just quoting what is written in the first post of this thread. Other then what is covered there I'd check each stick individually for errors using Memtest 86+.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


RAM NOT WORKING? OR ISN'T DISPLAYING THE CORRECT AMOUNT? READ BELOW.

Quote:
Originally Posted by xmisery

source
================================================== =============
This thread is a basic troubleshooting guide users who have memory detection issues.

For example the motherboard is only detecting 4 GBs instead of 6 GBs or 8 GBs instead of 12GBs.

This issue is fairly common on Intel X58 based systems and affects all brands of motherboards. X58 is Intel's first platform with the memory controller built into the CPU. Good contact between the CPU and the socket pins is very important and bad contact is usually the cause of "missing" memory as well as other causes listed here:

Poorly fitted CPU cooler ( too much tension, not enough tension, uneven tension)

Fix: Adjust tension of aftermarket cooler, Test with stock cooler, reseat CPU and cooler.

*Most people fix the problem just by reseating the cpu and cooler*

Bent CPU socket pins. (damaged board, poor installation, poor cooler tension, uneven pressure etc)
Fix: Inspect CPU socket for bent pins, some users have been able to straighten the bent pins and solve the problem. Otherwise if its too badly damaged you might need to RMA the board. (Note: Asus might refuse RMA if bent pins were caused by user)

Faulty ram

Fix: Test each stick individually( in slot A1) to see if it boots. Run memtest. Test with another memory kit if possible.

Insufficient voltage

Fix: Set "Dram bus voltage" to 1.64v (or whatever your memory spec says) and set QPI/Dram voltage to max 1.35v (Max 1.35v is recommended for users with 12 Gigs and/or running at speeds of 1600Mhz or higher. If running under 1600Mhz with 6 Gigs you may only need 1.25v QPI/Dram voltage. Another option is to set XMP profile in the bios.

Wrong windows version:

Fix: Some new builders are unaware of limitations using 32 bit Windows. Windows 32 bit can only recognize and address under 4 GBs of system memory. Install 64 bit version of windows.

Short Circuit: (with some aftermarket coolers/cases)
Fix: The backplate of some aftermarket coolers touch the motherboard tray causing a short circuit. Test with stock cooler or make adjustments.

Faulty motherboard

Fix: Least likely cause but if all other fixes have been tried RMA the motherboard

Some notes for people using 12 Gigs of memory.

12 Gigs of memory is only supported at 800-1333Mhz. Some users can run 1600Mhz successfully with some voltage tweaking but 1333Mhz is the max supported speed using 12 gigs.

I hope that helps. If anyone wants me to add something let me know.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dagan*


Hello trying to get 4.2ghz on my 950. What are the recommended qpi IOH ICH voltage?

is LLC not recommended? and what is the pros and cons betweeen LLC and Offset voltage?


There is some controversey over using LLC or not. Search the forum for LLC and you will see a number of very long threads where it has been hotly debated. IMO with the way my board handled LLC I don't see any problem in using it. Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. Do some reading and make up your own mind on it.

Offset voltage is just a different kind of voltage control where you add voltage to stock VID rather then outright set the voltage. Nothing at all wrong with using it. On this board the Offset voltage is used to gain the full powersaving features of speedstep and C1E. For some reason the powersavings stuff is linked to the offset voltage setting.

Recomend for 4.2 (







http://www.overclock.net/8435147-post157.html)
QPI/Dram Core voltage can/will vary greaty- ~1.335v
IOH - ~ 1.12v
ICH - ~ 1.20v

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naxodark*


Good morning, first thing i do not know if this post is here,

I have a P6xd58d-e and I have a problem: when I run some game, like WoW or Cod the PC has black screens and needs to be restarted. I checked everything (ram, psu, cpu and no problems .. etc) Well I got to update the bios of the board (0502) I could have played this last day without problems.. and my question is.. Is it possible that not to update the bios was producing the restart of the computer?

CPU i7 930 ( no oc) 
Memory: Corsair 1600 3x2 
Graphics: GTX 580 ( no oc) 
PSU: 700W Tacens
HD: 1 tb caviar


I don't think that you could contribute too much of that to the old BIOS. If so when everybody was running that BIOS the problems would have been widespread. Although if you have some setting that wasn't stable at all before and now with new BIOS is marginally stable.....

Black screen while gaming just really makes me think GPU or PSU. When it black screened did you try to alt-tab out of it to 2D or control-alt-delete- to bring up task manager. Just thinking it might be a driver crash. Which that could be unstable overclock on the card or card overheating. Have you updated to the latest drivers for the 580. Could have swore I remember reading that the drivers when it first came out were rather glitchy for it. PSU would be harder to diagnose.


----------



## naxodark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


I don't think that you could contribute too much of that to the old BIOS. If so when everybody was running that BIOS the problems would have been widespread. Although if you have some setting that wasn't stable at all before and now with new BIOS is marginally stable.....

Black screen while gaming just really makes me think GPU or PSU. When it black screened did you try to alt-tab out of it to 2D or control-alt-delete- to bring up task manager. Just thinking it might be a driver crash. Which that could be unstable overclock on the card or card overheating. Have you updated to the latest drivers for the 580. Could have swore I remember reading that the drivers when it first came out were rather glitchy for it. PSU would be harder to diagnose.


When black screen appers i need to manual reboot (The sound continues working), the black screen is not with all games , i have the last drivers ( 266.58). I am thinking of changing the psu and if it follows the black screen suppose that the problem will be of the graphical card not?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

its cpu vcore i had that issue and raising vcore made it stop happening.


----------



## naxodark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


its cpu vcore i had that issue and raising vcore made it stop happening.












These are the voltages and temperatures after playing WoW for about 15 minutes, That it should do with the vcore?. my I7-930 does not have OC.


----------



## naxodark

Is it nice my cpu vcore 0.94v? o you recommend to raise it? Or some another idea?

Thank you.


----------



## Sean Webster

Set the voltage to auto if you haven't?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

If it's all stock that .94v is just the power savings stuff kicking in and dropping the voltage. Doubt it's the CPU voltage at stock.

GPU voltage on the other hand... Try giving it a bump and turning up the fan speed. If that doesn't do it I'd try a different PSU. That can be a pain though if you don't have one sitting around or know someone that you can borrow one from.


----------



## kzinti1

Sig. computer refuses to start the monitor. I checked everything I know of except the mobo and cpu. Reseated all memory, video-cards, cpu. Tried one video-card at a a time in different slots. Hooked up my spare monitor.
It starts up as normal, just no picture at all.
Any ideas?

I just tried it again before taking it to the only comp. tech I know. Damn thing fired right up.
I have never, ever had anything like this (spontaneous self-repair) happen before.
Any ideas what may have caused this? All I really did was reseat everything and reapply TIM. Gonna give it a good cleaning out while its open. If I can find a can of air.

Died again. Tried everything in a back-up and everything's good but the PCI-E slots are just a little bit dead, though. Time to see if ASUS' warranty service is working better than I've been hearing lately.


----------



## Cloudbreaker

Sig Rig is what I'm using.

Used a "Beginners Guide", and this is what I could come up with.

Any suggestions to help tighten some screws would be greatly appreciated. Would love to know if I could see 4.2, or lower temps, etc.

Blk 134
cpu V 1.22500
Dram Bus V 1.5
QP 1.20000

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[25.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[160]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1604MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3200MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.30000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## EFESOFT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24;12506492*
> Anybody achieve a successful overclock on this board (~4.2ghz, 1600mhz memory) with 3x4GB modules? If so, any recommendations on 3x4GB sets?
> 
> I've started building an HTPC library and 6GB just doesn't cut it for all of the x264 encoding I'll be doing.


Hi,

My board working stable @4.2Ghz with 6 x 2GB = 12GB Corsair Dominator rams. But you must change DRAM Frequency [DDR3-1203] and UCLK Frequency [2406Mhz]
If I keep DRAM Frequency DDR3-1600 my board seeing only 8GB ram.


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. I thought I would share my new overclock settings. Taking the advice of some of the previous posters, I was able to have all the energy saving features turned on while still have a stable overclock. To achieve this, you must use the offset voltage control. I hope this helps anyone out who is overclocking.

Lastly, one big thing that helped me to achieve stability was raising my IOH Voltage. If I didn't do this, I would get random freezes even though my computer passed all stability tests.

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[19.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[195]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1560MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3120MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CAS# Latency...........................[8]
CAS# Delay.............................[8]
RAS# Pre Time..........................[8]
Ras# Act Time..........................[24]
REF Cycle Time.........................[1N]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.09375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.20000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudbreaker;12648830*
> Sig Rig is what I'm using.
> 
> Used a "Beginners Guide", and this is what I could come up with.
> 
> Any suggestions to help tighten some screws would be greatly appreciated. Would love to know if I could see 4.2, or lower temps, etc.
> 
> Blk 134
> cpu V 1.22500
> Dram Bus V 1.5
> QP 1.20000
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
> CPU Ratio Setting......................[25.0]
> Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
> Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
> BCLK Frequency.........................[160]
> PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
> DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1604MHz]
> UCLK Frequency.........................[3200MHz]
> QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]
> 
> CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
> CPU Voltage............................[1.30000]
> CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.21875]
> IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
> IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
> ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
> ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
> DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
> 
> Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
> CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
> CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
> CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
> IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
> PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]
> 
> C1E Support............................[Disabled]
> Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
> Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
> CPU TM Function........................[Disabled]
> Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
> Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
> Active Processor Cores.................[All]
> A20M...................................[Disabled]
> Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
> Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


Try lowering your CPU Voltage. Lower it by one step, then test for stability again. If it is still stable, lower it again until it isn't stable. Then raise it one step. Everything else seems fine. I would also recommend using either LinX or IBT for stability testing as they are much quicker than Prime95 at finding errors. Once you have lowered your cpu voltage enough, you can run Prime95 for a few hours to be sure that everything is stable.


----------



## ArcFlash

Good evening everyone. Hope all is well.

I apologize if this issue has been brought up but I really don't have the time to go through 400 pages and would appreciate your insight.

Though a new member I'm not new to overclocking and have several rigs that have performed beyond my expectations every time. And I figured it's just about time for a new rig.

Overclocking a 950 using a P6X58D-E: for some reason I am unable to get a CPU Voltage under 1.25000. When I type another value in or use the -/+ keys the lowest it's allowing me to go is 1.25 and when I press the - key after that value it jumps to auto. I have only worked on this setup a few hours after work days and may have been ignorant of an obvious reason







... All advice is much appreciated.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcFlash;12663241*
> Good evening everyone. Hope all is well.
> 
> I apologize if this issue has been brought up but I really don't have the time to go through 400 pages and would appreciate your insight.
> 
> Though a new member I'm not new to overclocking and have several rigs that have performed beyond my expectations every time. And I figured it's just about time for a new rig.
> 
> Overclocking a 950 using a P6X58D-E: for some reason I am unable to get a CPU Voltage under 1.25000. When I type another value in or use the -/+ keys the lowest it's allowing me to go is 1.25 and when I press the - key after that value it jumps to auto. I have only worked on this setup a few hours after work days and may have been ignorant of an obvious reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... All advice is much appreciated.

















weird, sorry never had that problem so I'm not much help.

I'd double check these two settings and possibly update BIOS other then that I'm just not sure. Hope you get it sorted.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]


----------



## ArcFlash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;12663698*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weird, sorry never had that problem so I'm not much help.
> 
> I'd double check these two settings and possibly update BIOS other then that I'm just not sure. Hope you get it sorted.
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
> 
> CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]


Thanks for the reply, I'm not a novice when it comes to searching for information online and I'm surprised to say that I've found 0 information about this particular problem - it's proving even harder than those cool vids of the ladies and the horsies that I find so satisfactory (just kiddings)! But serious, I've most certainly set both of the above mentioned settings to Manual. I guess I have to flash the bios as suggested and do suspect that's where the problem would be. I don't want to think about other weired possibilities i.e. how the cpu ref voltage is established by the MB and if there's a chance the means of retrieving that information is damaged, etc. Will post the progress and monitor this thread as I proceed.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Let us know how it goes. Wish I could be of more help.

Just so that you do know that it should be possible, I have set voltage below my stock vcore many times on this board....


----------



## ArcFlash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;12663933*
> Let us know how it goes. Wish I could be of more help.
> 
> Just so that you do know that it should be possible, I have set voltage below my stock vcore many times on this board....


I definitely looked for videos showing "how to overclock" and saw that it was possible, not to mention the specifications state that the minimum is 0.8x V.

I'll check back in when I got it working.

Just FYI, I did clock it to 3.8GHz at 1.25V with reasonable temps. Max was 86 after a few hours of p95 with average around 80. I've seen a lot of people recommending not to go over 70 but I find that kind of ridic. Anyone who would be loading a CPU anywhere close to 100% will be using a 3000 dollar rig for whatever professional application they're working at. In reality the load would never be close to that specially for a prolonged period of time. In addition, being an EE, albeit not specializing in microelectronics, I would think the manufacturer recommendation (Intel) likely have a safety margin considered - I know manufacturers of high voltage, etc. equipment surely do. Plus with thermal throttling it's highly unlikely to cause damage to the CPU unless you're just going nuts on it.

But anyway, I can surely hit 4g when I get this figured out - not that it's even gonno give me that much improvement in performance, but hey I have a heart too, I wanna toss my name on the 4g club and ride with the cool kids in the back of the bus


----------



## ArcFlash

Just flashed the Bios to the most recent revision per ASUS support site - no results







.

I guess I'll try to call the asus support tomorrow to see whatsup. Sure does feel lonely not finding others with this problem, though I wish everyone well and the utmost LACK of problems! I guess I should be all frustrated and s*** right about now - does it make me weired that I kind of don't mind and will keep trying till I gets it right?


----------



## kzinti1

I've never heard of this problem either.
Just a shot in the dark. Have you moved the overvolt jumper on the mobo? Never used it myself and have no idea what the effect of it might be. The manual just says it allows overvolting. I don't know if it sets a minimum voltage or just allows more voltage to be set than normal.


----------



## Unit_4

Hey. Just found this thread.
Have read 30 pages so far.
I'm looking for setting to get 4.5 with a i7 950 and this mobo.
I'm still very new the the overclock side of this. But I'll keep reading.
So if some has the settings for 4.5 to 5.0. I would be happy.
Thanks heaps.

Back to page 31 To keep reading. .









Must add pic.


----------



## Unit_4

Here it is.


----------



## ArcFlash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12666826*
> Just a shot in the dark. Have you moved the overvolt jumper on the mobo?


Yes I believe so although I should pop the case open to make sure the jumper is properly seated - it's really hard to f that up though... In any case as you stated the asus specificaitons as well as the short-hand info displayed on the top right corner of the screen in Bios state it restricts the upper limit of voltage to 2.1V, so I'm pretty sure that's not the issue. Will call Asus later to see whatsup.


----------



## vsmith

is there any problem using high cpu ratio?? i'm afraid of using 25x, so i'm used to run 19x or 21x, but it overloads the blck (181 and 200 respectively)


----------



## ArcFlash

Just talked to tech support at ASUS. They took their sweet time answering too - was about to call up some friends who're back in NorCal to go knocking on doors! Anyway guy claimed removing the MB battery and letting the MB de-energize completely should resolve the problem. He sounded pretty confident and claimed it's a bios setting issue and should be resolved with de-energizing... but tbh he sounded like an engineer and we all know how for every one quality engineer who's actually read the most recent standards reference, there's 9 BSers who go by what they heard from some guy that one time or what they think they read in some questionable publication 8 years ago rather than using standards!


----------



## ArcFlash

Allrighty just got home, popped the battery out, left to deliver the business in the restroom (quite successfully) and got then tossed the battery back in there, booted up to bios and... wait for iiiitttt... didnt work! See my previous post about BSing engineer







. I'm going to give my buddies at Asus another call and see what else they got to throw at me. Will update you guys when I arrive at a resolution.


----------



## ArcFlash

Their next suggestion is to toss in another CPU and see if the condition continues. If so it's the CPU... Is it just me or does this sound kinda dumb. I guess I'll just have to try it and see but I got a deadline on a thang on Friday so I guess the attempt at this test will have to wait till Saturday morning...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Oh ya, because everybody has a couple backup Bloomfield or Gulftowns sitting around....


----------



## ArcFlash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;12676036*
> Oh ya, because everybody has a couple backup Bloomfield or Gulftowns sitting around....


Well I didn't think he meant it has to be necessarily an identical CPU. If for some reason the CPU results in the motherboard not allowing to go lower any other CPU that's been tested should result in allowing me to go lower than 1.25. I'll toss my old E6600 in and see whatsup; man the good times me and that chip had - that old boy was a champ allright... Also I may be able to convince a buddy to let me try his CPU to test but I'd have to buy him drinks... I guess bottom line is I'll have to give the CPU swap a shot since I don't see any other way of fixing this issue - well other than if I could somehow get Charlie Sheen to come over and touch my tower for just a second and allow the poetry flowing off his fingertips to transfer to my system some of that sweet ass winning I've been hearing so much about! I guess I'll just crush up some 7g rocks around the tower and see if he shows up...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

E6600 won't work, different sockets.


----------



## ArcFlash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;12676378*
> E6600 won't work, different sockets.


wow ok, well I'm gonno blame a long day at work and this cocktail for the incredibly ignorant previous post...


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Hey guys,

I have owned the P6x58d-Premium for a little over a year now, but I only recently upgraded to 12gb of memory. Of course the problem now is that it will only read 12gb on occasion.

Sometimes it will say 12gb, others 10gb, but mostly it only reads 8gb. So I called Asus for support and they had me update the BIOS and down clock the DRAM speed to 1333Mhz, which I did and it didnt help. Then i did a little research online (including this thread) and found a few different opinions.

Here is what I have found:

Some people say that it has to do with having a large cpu heatsink that requires a back plate and it is creating a short of some sort of the mobo and that using rubber washers behind the bolts that hold the heatsinkn on will fix this issue.

Some people say it is a problem with the RAM manufacturer and that certain brands will only read 4 sticks on this mobo (i.e. Corsair and G.Skill are the two that come to mind).

Some people say that it is a 1600Mhz issue (however there is no official documentation of that, but that doesnt mean thats not the case).

And a unfortunately, Asus has no real fix to this problem.

Have you guys come up with a permanent fix for this yet?

Thanks!


----------



## kckyle

i myself had this issue and solved it by loosening up the cpu heatsink a little. try that.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


i myself had this issue and solved it by loosening up the cpu heatsink a little. try that.


Awesome, thanks man. I have to add some new parts when they get here and I planned to take the whole thing apart and clean it when I add them so I will try that then.


----------



## kckyle

yeah make sure you air dust the dimm slots, dust particles tends to make your dimm a bit inaccurate from time to time.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


i myself had this issue and solved it by loosening up the cpu heatsink a little. try that.


I also had that happen had my water block to tight and some ram went missing.


----------



## mothug

would a 980x work alright with this Mobo? or would cpu get bottle necked?


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothug*


would a 980x work alright with this Mobo? or would cpu get bottle necked?


The only bottlenecks would be disks and memory. I would get some good ssd's and ram and you will good to go. That is a sweet chip your puttinging in this board and it can take it.


----------



## TurboTronix

Are there any links to the i7 980X OC? I just bought a watercooling setup and I am now looking for OC profiles matching my setup.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboTronix;12759309*
> Are there any links to the i7 980X OC? I just bought a watercooling setup and I am now looking for OC profiles matching my setup.


Exact setups are hard to come across. You should pick an OC you want, i.e. 3.6, 4.0... and start by increasing your vcore. Nearly all i7's have the same concept when it comes to OC'ing. First you want a stable Core then focus on the Ram after the chip is stable. You will start by increasing the VCore. Here is a list of what your future BSODs will be:
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0X00000109 << Not enough or too Much memory voltage
And here is a link on how to change your memoryhttp://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/824492-how-set-memory-timing-asus-p6x58d.html

Happy OCing


----------



## TurboTronix

Ok I can't figure out the Bios, everything is on auto...where would I go about changing CPU, DRam and Vid settings? Is there an easy to follow guide? Or at least a nice "visual" info page with screen shots lol...

I found some specs here and there, the thing that I fear the most is playing with the vcore


----------



## vallows




----------



## jarv

I have a problem. My computer doesn't like to wake up from sleep most of the time. The fans will spin up. The lights on the keyboard will light up. But my monitor will continue staying black and the indicator light near the power switch will flash as if it's still asleep.

In order to resolve the issue i'll have to force reset and everything will boot up fine.

Could it be one of my voltages are on the low side and it's not giving it enough power to wake it from sleep? If so what voltage would I need to increase?

And if not, any idea what the problem could be?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarv;12777853*
> I have a problem. My computer doesn't like to wake up from sleep most of the time. The fans will spin up. The lights on the keyboard will light up. But my monitor will continue staying black and the indicator light near the power switch will flash as if it's still asleep.
> 
> In order to resolve the issue i'll have to force reset and everything will boot up fine.
> 
> Could it be one of my voltages are on the low side and it's not giving it enough power to wake it from sleep? If so what voltage would I need to increase?
> 
> And if not, any idea what the problem could be?


Are you using any of the power saving features and offset control of voltage? I had the same problem and decided to just not use the sleep function until I started tinkering with the power saving features. Now my computer sleeps perfectly fine. I have yet to try S3 sleep however.


----------



## jarv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000;12777916*
> Are you using any of the power saving features and offset control of voltage? I had the same problem and decided to just not use the sleep function until I started tinkering with the power saving features. Now my computer sleeps perfectly fine. I have yet to try S3 sleep however.


I haven't changed any features other than when the monitor goes to sleep and when the computer goes to sleep (1 hour and 2 hours respectively). As far as voltages offsets. I'm not sure exactly what you mean by that. All the voltages in the bios are entered manually with no offsets. Maybe I have a bios feature disabled or enabled that's causing this?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarv;12777960*
> I haven't changed any features other than when the monitor goes to sleep and when the computer goes to sleep (1 hour and 2 hours respectively). As far as voltages offsets. I'm not sure exactly what you mean by that. All the voltages in the bios are entered manually with no offsets. Maybe I have a bios feature disabled or enabled that's causing this?


In the BIOS there are two ways to enter voltages. Manual allows you to key in the exact voltage you want. Offset allows you to key in a difference from the nominal voltage. I'm not 100% sure, but when I changed the setting to offset so that I could use the power saving features, my computer started to go into sleep and wake up perfectly. Before you start changing those things however, I would try selecting in the BIOS to force S1 sleep instead of S3 sleep. It may work.


----------



## TurboTronix

Everytime I play with the ram settings Windows does not boot...Here are screenshots of what I usually play with (red arrows). I am trying to make my Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600mhz hit 1800 or 2000...

http://img546.imageshack.us/i/screen1d.jpg/








http://img845.imageshack.us/i/screen2d.jpg/








http://img143.imageshack.us/i/screen3lw.jpg/


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboTronix*


Ok I can't figure out the Bios, everything is on auto...where would I go about changing CPU, DRam and Vid settings? Is there an easy to follow guide? Or at least a nice "visual" info page with screen shots lol...

I found some specs here and there, the thing that I fear the most is playing with the vcore










Check out the 2nd post in THIS Thread
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8378283


----------



## TurboTronix

Would these work even though its for i7 930? I got a 980x...


----------



## 2010rig

The overclocking procedure is the same, but I doubt those settings will work "As-Is" - You will have to tweak to find the settings that work for the 980x.

Read the guides / settings so you can see what is being changed, and where.

the 980X has an unlocked multiplier, so you have more room to play with, and seeing as you're on water, I'm sure you can hit 4.5+.


----------



## TurboTronix

OK thanks I'll do some reading then and see where that leads me


----------



## 2010rig

I found an OC table for you:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...cy,2590-8.html

Plus, you'll want to stick with ODD # mulitipliers, and raise that BCLK.

For example, if you want 4.5...

BCLK = 180
Multiplier = 25 
See if you can get it with 1.35 Voltage or close to it.

Here's an overclocking guide that will help you as well:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-core-2-a.html

Good luck, and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## mechavore884

hey I have a P6x58D-E board and i know it was stated in this board (sorta) but I am having the HARDEST time trying to load w7 ultimate? Ive tried the AHCI thing in the BIOS and tried with different connections? hopefully someone could help (or pm me with fastest response)?


----------



## dagan

Hey guys. Did a prime 95 overnight, little over 7 hours with 10 minute/each

and I got this



Worker 3 failed while I was sleeping (notice it failed about at 3 hour point)

Do you guys have idea on what I should do? I'll be rasing a vcore one more notch to see if that would resolve it today but wanted to see if there are any other suggestions


----------



## Kerian

Raise your Vcore


----------



## kzinti1

xmisery and BlackDragon24, I went and made you famous! http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=2621936&postcount=25 Thanks again for all the help you've given us with the advanced BIOS settings for these motherboards! I'd have been completely lost without them.


----------



## 2010rig

Nice, good job!

However, I have to disagree with this part:
_the "E" also just loves extra voltage._

That's simply not true.

I can run my chip @ 4.2 with HT ON with only 1.248v

24/7 I run it at 4.0 with 1.024v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655251

There's very little difference between the Premium and the -E like 1 less LAN port, the packaging isn't as good as the Premium, and other minor differences. But overall, they're both excellent boards.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12819234*
> xmisery and BlackDragon24, I went and made you famous! http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=2621936&postcount=25 Thanks again for all the help you've given us with the advanced BIOS settings for these motherboards! I'd have been completely lost without them.


holy crap lol


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;12819234*
> xmisery and BlackDragon24, I went and made you famous! http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=2621936&postcount=25
> 
> *"I don't own one but I've read that they are nowhere near as stable as the "Premium" version and the "E" also just loves extra voltage."*


So it's hearsay? I strongly suspect the difference between the Premium and E versions is primarily a few feature differences.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12835295*
> So it's hearsay? I strongly suspect the difference between the Premium and E versions is primarily a few feature differences.


The biggest differnce is the heatsinks and usb 3.0 if i recall and the -p has a extra nic. The -E can run the premium bios if you have the right program to flash it iv been able to use both versions of the bios to get 4ghz stable at 1.24 vcore 4.2 at 1.31 vcore 4.3 at 1.37 vcore and 4.4 at 1.42 vcore.


----------



## denydog

Different heat sinks/heat pipe, and the second NIC are two of the Premium's features I was alluding to. On-board reset button is another. Upgraded SATA 6GB/s, and Firewire controllers on the E is a difference between the two. USB 3.0 is the same for both boards.

I might be missing something, but I don't see any advantage to running the Premium's BIOS on an E board.

Unless the Premium board's extra features are needed, I don't see a real advantage there. Maybe the Heatsink arrangement has a tangible effect, I don't know.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

Is the premium a true SLI 16x ?

I have the -D version and the pci are 16x 8x 8x or 16x 16x 1x

i ask as i have to have my 2nd 480gtx in the bottom pci or it just runs to hot if in slot 1 & 2

so im running at 16x and 8x which hynders me a little (a drop of around 5+ fps)

If i was to flash to the -Premium bios would that make a differance??


----------



## Killam0n

Dont forget that you *cant RAID* the premium's sata6gb controller, but you can use RAID on the -E

That was the selling point that got me.


----------



## TheNutzRutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;12849841*
> Dont forget that you *cant RAID* the premium's sata6gb controller, but you can use RAID on the -E
> 
> That was the selling point that got me.


I did not know that
that stops me even thinking about flashing the bios


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheNutzRutz*


Is the premium a true SLI 16x ?

I have the -D version and the pci are 16x 8x 8x or 16x 16x 1x

i ask as i have to have my 2nd 480gtx in the bottom pci or it just runs to hot if in slot 1 & 2

so im running at 16x and 8x which hynders me a little (a drop of around 5+ fps)

If i was to flash to the -Premium bios would that make a differance??


They are both the same in regards to the PCI-E setup. Flashing wouldn't make any difference there.

Surprised you are seeing that much of a drop. What are you only getting 145 FPS instead of 150 ?







Better grab this http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...family=GeForce .


----------



## TheNutzRutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


They are both the same in regards to the PCI-E setup. Flashing wouldn't make any difference there.

Surprised you are seeing that much of a drop. What are you only getting 145 FPS instead of 150 ?







Better grab this http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...family=GeForce .










Lol no ill put up with a frame drop lol 1700+ is TOOOO MUCH

well if i was looking for an excuse to be single again lol maybe As my wife would chop me nutz off and wear them for earings lol

In heaven bench i see a much higher peak frame rate with both cards in 16x pci 1 & 2 compared to 1 & 3 (16x + 8x)

it is not a problem for me as heat is far better when in 1&3 pci as i have fans in between so heat V's a few FPS lower

was thinking of the rampage extreme but at 300 quid ill pass

this board is all i need and will need for a while yet


----------



## cntrlaltdely0u

Great Forum.. this is my first post, hope everyone likes my build. 

Asus P6X58D Premium
>EK Water blocks on MOSFETs and NB/SB
Intel I7 930 2.8ghz stock overclocked to 4.2ghz w/ hyper threading stable
>Swiftech Apogee Cooling Block
OCZ 6GB Gold Shielded 1333mhz RAM (upgrading this next to 24GB Patriot RAM)
XFX ATI Radeon 5670 512MB (Upgrading this as well to SLI configuration, all new cards)
1 OCZ 64GB SSD, 3 2TB WD in RAID, 2 160GB WD in RAID
Kingwin 700 Watt PS
Thermaltake Radiator
XPS Res
Swiftech Pump
TEMPS: Idle 26-31c Full load max temp seen 75c

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.35]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.335]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Welcome to OCN cntrlaltdelyou !! Nice build !


----------



## cntrlaltdely0u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;12866561*
> Welcome to OCN cntrlaltdelyou !! Nice build !


Thank you very much!


----------



## CTU_DINGO

Hi all.
I am going to overclock my I7-930 to 3.8. Which Xmisery posted.
My main question is regarding my RAM. I have 12gigs(6X2), should i leave the XMP profile? or is there another setting i need to change? I printed out the bois setting/Hyper threading. DRAM Frequency is (DDR3-1451Mhz) and UCLK Frequency is (2903Mhz). Now with a issue with 12gigs of ram, thats were i am lost.








Thanks for any help.

System stats:
I7-930
P6X58D-E
Patriot Viper Series PC3-10666 (1333Mhz-XMP profile) (6X2gig)
Corsair H70 liquid cooling
Cooler Master HAF 932 Full tower case
2-Mushkin Callisto 60GB Solid State Drive(raid0)
2-Asus ENGTX580
Corsair AX1200 power supply


----------



## kckyle

i personally don't use xmp when overclocking cpu. voltage ends up being too high or not enough due to xmp's default settings


----------



## CTU_DINGO

i am new to overclocking. I usually buy the high end parts and play..








I used the XMP profile because of the better timing of the RAM. 
Thanks for the reply. 
Should i write down my current XMP setting and set the voltage to 1.65? but do this manually?
Thanks


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTU_DINGO;12871300*
> i am new to overclocking. I usually buy the high end parts and play..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the XMP profile because of the better timing of the RAM.
> Thanks for the reply.
> Should i write down my current XMP setting and set the voltage to 1.65? but do this manually?
> Thanks


The XMP profile is just a quick and dirty overclock that allows the increased memory speed. CPU frequency and memory frequency are tied together threw the baseclock. These XMP Profiles usually work with many systems due to it being rather overvolted allowing for large tolerances.

Overclocking it yourself you will be fine tuning it much more than a XMP profile would. Just set the timings to stock for your RAM or leave in auto to start with. Then a 3.8GHz 181 X 21 overclock will push the memory frequency to 1448MHz. Get that CPU overclock stable first then you can work on lowering the memory timings if you want next.


----------



## Lipadoza

Greetings,

A mate of mine owns the same mobo as me a p6x58d-Premium and he received his 24gb ddr1600 Corsair Vengeance ram today. We both own the i7 930, mine is stable @ 4.0 his @ 3.8 using Xmisery's settings. After installing the 24gb combined with his current OC settings they refuse to work. Using XMP they do work.

So I was wondering what settings need to be tweaked in order to have the 24gb work along with the OC sttings?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipadoza;12877615*
> Greetings,
> 
> A mate of mine owns the same mobo as me a p6x58d-Premium and he received his 24gb ddr1600 Corsair Vengeance ram today. We both own the i7 930, mine is stable @ 4.0 his @ 3.8 using Xmisery's settings. After installing the 24gb combined with his current OC settings they refuse to work. Using XMP they do work.
> 
> So I was wondering what settings need to be tweaked in order to have the 24gb work along with the OC sttings?
> 
> Thanks in advance










That's alot of RAM !
Most likely just have to raise the QPI/Dram Core Voltage.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;12877635*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's alot of RAM !
> Most likely just have to raise the QPI/Dram Core Voltage.


Ye it is, we both study Animations and VFX so we do actually make use of such amounts but thanks for letting me know. Ill tell him and i'll see how far he'll get


----------



## Nakattk

So, I think something is wrong with my mobo. I think lightning came through my network line and got to my router and mobo. I have tried everything to get my mobo to work. The psu and hdd all work as well as everything buy the mobo. All I get is an odd faint beeping sound from the lower part of the mobo when I turn the power on to it. No lights or anything else. When I cut the power the faint beeping sould fades away. Does this sould like my mobo is dead? Or is there something I need to do to this poticular mobo to get it going?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

^-- Don't sound good. Try the MemOk button, Try pulling the CMOS battery for a few minutes, Try a different GPU ( Probably fine if the fan on the video card is coming on) , try pulling the RAM and trying one stick at a time in each slot... I wouldn't be too hopefull though.


----------



## Nakattk

I eventually tried all of the above I'm at the point of just trying to get a new mobo at this point.


----------



## Unit_4

Hey all.

I'm running at 4.2 with the settings posted on the the first page of thread
Only difference is I'm using i7 950 with ht on. 
When i was running prime95 test about 20 min I'n one of my 570 drivers stopped responding and recovered just want to know if it could of been cause of the 4.2 settings. 
I'm
A complete noob at this 
Also my 12gb dominator ram 3x4gb 
Are reading I'n cpuz each stick says 556mhz
Is that right ??

Set up I'n sig chances are
Using corsair hx 1000
And 570 sli overclocked 850mhz

Temps are CPU idle 34 prime95 full load 57. 
Gpu 33 and 31.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Goodluck

I think my mobo is dead, but may be someone has some suggestion on test I should do.

So far, it will turn on, but won't make any beep sounds, and nothing comes out of the display. I have tried the 1 RAM stick, and they all seem to be fine, but it's difficult to say since mobo won't post regardless of what I've done.


----------



## X-ray

I got the board and SLI, but now I got doubts about if this was a right decision, anyone is running same setup please respond, thanks. I got a mid tower btw.

earlier thread.
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/976185-msi-560-gtx-sli-tight-scary.html


----------



## andylena

noob to oc'ing, can someone please give me some detailed settings they think would suit my setup.. would like to see atleast the 4ghz+ mark..

at the moment on stock clock, i'm seeing idle temps of about 25-28 degrees, when i ran prime test for 60mins max temps i saw was around the 40-45 degress mark

my specs are as follow:

i7 930
asus p6x58d premium
6x 2gb kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3T1K3/6GX (CL9, FBGA, Gold DDR3-1600MHz at a low latency timing of 9-9-9-27 at 1.65V)
64gb ocz vertex ssd
Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultima XT Liquid Cooling Kit
Tygon 3400 1/2" Tubing
Arctic Silver Alumina Ceramic thermal
Seasonic X-850 80Plus Gold 850W


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andylena;12908144*
> noob to oc'ing, can someone please give me some detailed settings they think would suit my setup.. would like to see atleast the 4ghz+ mark..
> 
> at the moment on stock clock, i'm seeing idle temps of about 25-28 degrees, when i ran prime test for 60mins max temps i saw was around the 40-45 degress mark
> 
> my specs are as follow:
> 
> i7 930
> asus p6x58d premium
> 6x 2gb kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3T1K3/6GX (CL9, FBGA, Gold DDR3-1600MHz at a low latency timing of 9-9-9-27 at 1.65V)
> 64gb ocz vertex ssd
> Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultima XT Liquid Cooling Kit
> Tygon 3400 1/2" Tubing
> Arctic Silver Alumina Ceramic thermal
> Seasonic X-850 80Plus Gold 850W


See post #2 of this thread.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X-ray*


I got the board and SLI, but now I got doubts about if this was a right decision, anyone is running same setup please respond, thanks. I got a mid tower btw.

earlier thread.
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/9761...ght-scary.html


I have a couple 460's which I have ran on this board and I'm putting them back on it in the next day or two. A little care mounting them to sqeeze that extra mm or 2 of space, side fan, and a custom fan profile. With those things done I haven't had much of a problem with them and that's with Benchmarking at 900MHz and gaming at 875MHz. Top card still usually runs 10-12 degrees warmer than bottom but I just didn't see a huge temp drop sticking them on my P55 board with a huge gap between them.

If you can use the bottom PCI-E slot, do it. Most people for one reason or another can't stick a dual slot card down there though.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


holy crap lol


Ain't no thang. I didn't feel right passing on your and BlackDragon24's work without giving due credit. Besides, this thread seemed to be slowing down so much I was afraid it would just die out. So I thought that maybe the post at Bit Tech would attract some new blood to OCN in general and this thread in particular. So far, it seems as if it's worked.


----------



## Althulas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


I have a couple 460's which I have ran on this board and I'm putting them back on it in the next day or two. A little care mounting them to sqeeze that extra mm or 2 of space, side fan, and a custom fan profile. With those things done I haven't had much of a problem with them and that's with Benchmarking at 900MHz and gaming at 875MHz. Top card still usually runs 10-12 degrees warmer than bottom but I just didn't see a huge temp drop sticking them on my P55 board with a huge gap between them.

If you can use the bottom PCI-E slot, do it. Most people for one reason or another can't stick a dual slot card down there though.



Do both of your cards use both of the pci blanks? Could you mount one of these extractor fans http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/351829...%7Cprd:3518290 to take some of the heat away.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Althulas;12951334*
> Do both of your cards use both of the pci blanks? Could you mount one of these extractor fans http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/3518290/PCI-Exhaust-Extractor-Fan-Internal-PC-Cooler-For-PC-Mac/Product.html?_%24ja=tsid:11518%7Ccat:3518290%7Cprd:3518290 to take some of the heat away.


----------



## rabbit057

Hello community. I just want to start off an introduce myself as Joe aka the Rabbit. I am a competitive console fighter gamer and now getting into PC gaming. I also do HD video editing and streaming. I have been osx for the last 3 years now am back to windows. I own 8 different computers ranging from osx to windows. I just built this new gaming rig and need some feedback or criticism.

I purchased GSKILL F3-16000CL9T-6GBRH 3x2GB sticks from newegg a bit ago. These are the ripjaws. On the package it says they are rated 9 9 9 27 1.6v.

Well I got them to run at 800 so thats is 1600. Here are my specs and what I have accomplished so far. I am adpet in computers but I am new to over clocking so please bear with me. SO far I didn't OC the vid card. I am waiting until I get my second one in the mail for my SLI set up. I will be pretty sick because I am getting 3 of those ASUS 23" 120HZ 3d monitors so I can do nvidia surround and 3d.

So what I am asking for is your best input in what I can do to make the memory faster? Any other input to make my rig faster would be nice. I play a bit with AI tweaker in the bios but this is what I came up with for this memory.

CPU Properties: 
CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core i7 Extreme 975 
CPU Alias Bloomfield 
CPU Stepping D0 
Engineering Sample No 
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 975 @ 3.33GHz 
CPUID Revision 000106A5h

CPU Speed: 
CPU Clock 4000.0 MHz (original: 3333 MHz, overclock: 20%) 
CPU Multiplier 25x 
CPU FSB 160.0 MHz (original: 133 MHz, overclock: 20%) 
QPI Clock 2880.0 MHz 
Memory Bus 800.0 MHz 
DRAM:FSB Ratio 5:1

CPU Cache: 
L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core 
L1 Data Cache 32 KB per core 
L2 Cache 256 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed) 
L3 Cache 8 MB (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID 65-0502-000001-00101111-111610-TYLERSBURG$A1631001_BIOS DATE: 11/16/10 18:07:45 VER: 08.00.15 
Motherboard Name Asus P6X58D-E (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 6 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties: 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Tylersburg X58, Intel Nehalem 
Memory Timings 9-9-9-27 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
Command Rate (CR) 1T 
DIMM1: G Skill F3-16000CL9-2GBRH 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 592 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 518 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 444 MHz) 
DIMM3: G Skill F3-16000CL9-2GBRH 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 592 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 518 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 444 MHz) 
DIMM5: G Skill F3-16000CL9-2GBRH 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 592 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 518 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 444 MHz)

BIOS Properties: 
System BIOS Date 11/16/10 
Video BIOS Date 05/05/10 
DMI BIOS Version 0502

Graphics Processor Properties: 
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce GTX 465 (p1025) 
GPU Code Name GF100 (PCI Express 2.0 x16 10DE / 06C4, Rev A3) 
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain) 50 MHz (original: 607 MHz) 
GPU Clock (Shader Domain) 101 MHz (original: 1215 MHz) 
Memory Clock 67 MHz (original: 801 MHz)

Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 3A26 
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 3A20 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Disk Drive Corsair CSSD-V128GB2 ATA Device (128 GB, SATA-II) 
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24LS50 ATA Device (DVD+R9:16x, DVD-R9:12x, DVD+RW:24x/8x, DVD-RW:24x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM) 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK


----------



## kckyle

welcome! on the first page member xmisery has a very good template for overclocking. you should start your quest for OC from there.


----------



## ski-bum

Bump
This board is operating for everyone so perfectly that there hasn't even been a post here in three days. This has been the best motherboard I've ever used.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Yea lol i have no problems out of my -e it works like a champ at 4.0 up to 4.4 ghz. And mines really been put thru hell iv had water get on it and let it dry a few hrs at most and powerd it up no problems and pushed it really hard to get 4700mhz out of my cpu for benchmarks.


----------



## ski-bum

Run mine at 4.0 on air without much increase in temperture at all.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13029462*
> Run mine at 4.0 on air without much increase in temperture at all.


It can do all this and manage to look great at the same time.


----------



## shinigamibob

Ok, now for a serious question: What happens if I move one of my SLI GTS 450's from its current PCI-E slot all the down to the last PCI-E slot? The temperatures on the cards on load just are too spectacular, considering how much I've OC'd them. How much of a performance hit should I expect if I do this?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Ok, now for a serious question: What happens if I move one of my SLI GTS 450's from its current PCI-E slot all the down to the last PCI-E slot? The temperatures on the cards on load just are too spectacular, considering how much I've OC'd them. How much of a performance hit should I expect if I do this?


Very little if any performance hit due to using the X8 slot.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...caling/25.html


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Very little if any performance hit due to using the X8 slot.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...caling/25.html


Wow... I'm impressed with the numbers. How much of a fps drop should I expect? 1? 2? 0?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Wow... I'm impressed with the numbers. How much of a fps drop should I expect? 1? 2? 0?


And now I realized that I actually can't do this... because the SLI connectors are nowhere close to being long enough... I think... I haven't checked to see if it would stretch the distance, but it sure doesn't seem like it will


----------



## ~sizzzle~

?? Can't say for sure. I'd be suprised if you noticed more than a 2-3 FPS drop in anything as long as you are using fairly high resolution.

Of course the big question is.... Can you use that last slot without having to mod your case (or card) ? I'd be suprised if you have enough back panel spots to fit a dual slot card in the bottom.

Board should have come with a sli connector that is long enough.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


?? Can't say for sure. I'd be suprised if you noticed more than a 2-3 FPS drop in anything as long as you are using fairly high resolution.

Of course the big question is.... Can you use that last slot without having to mod your case (or card) ? I'd be suprised if you have enough back panel spots to fit a dual slot card in the bottom.

Board should have come with a sli connector that is long enough.


Ok thanks. Damn this is frustrating. Maybe if the height of the card above the board is enough to fit the connectors underneath, it might work. Otherwise, I guess I'm stuck with my current config.

Why do they design these boards for tri-sli if the third card can barely fit? I should check and see anyway before I start complaining.


----------



## Force9000

I guess I should not this is a temp set up I'm putting it under my desk when done assembling
Sorry, pic was with iPhone
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Putting that Fractal case under the desk ?!?....


----------



## etl17

I just finished building a P6X58D-E 990X / 24GB in a silverstone FT02 case. So far, the system is very stable running super cool at 4.31GHz (196 x 22) with the following voltages:

cpu: 1.34
dram: 1.65
qpi: 1.3
pll: 1.8
ich: 1.1
ioh: 1.1

However, I am suffering from the dreaded "cold boot" syndrome. Usually the first boot of the day will result in a misreported amount of ram. After a power cycle the system reports the correct amount and everything runs perfectly after that. I was able to run the system for 3 days straight and it will run Prime95 overnight without any error or overheating problems.

I have already tried to re-seat the CPU and adjust the qpi and dram voltages to no effect. After all, when the system recognizes all 24Gs of ram everything works fine after that.

I was wondering what is the purpose of the ICH and IOH voltages? I haven't really touched those neither any other settings on the BIOS.

Any ideas?


----------



## X-ray

I used these settings, (http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751) but was getting blue screens, I guess I have an unlucky chip? I did upped the volts as it says in the post.

temps were 80C


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


xmisery and BlackDragon24, I went and made you famous! http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost....6&postcount=25 Thanks again for all the help you've given us with the advanced BIOS settings for these motherboards! I'd have been completely lost without them. 










Hehe, glad they worked out for you, and thanks for the recognition.

Been awhile since I've posted in this thread. I've been running my 4.2Ghz OC in my sig for over a year now, with power saving features enabled, and she still runs like a champ. So much so that I essentially have turned her into a 24/7 video encoding box that does HD projects for my home media library. She fills up 2TB hard drives faster than I can buy them these days.

Cheers


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *etl17*


I just finished building a P6X58D-E 990X / 24GB in a silverstone FT02 case. So far, the system is very stable running super cool at 4.31GHz (196 x 22) with the following voltages:

cpu: 1.34
dram: 1.65
qpi: 1.3
pll: 1.8
ich: 1.1
ioh: 1.1

However, I am suffering from the dreaded "cold boot" syndrome. Usually the first boot of the day will result in a misreported amount of ram. After a power cycle the system reports the correct amount and everything runs perfectly after that. I was able to run the system for 3 days straight and it will run Prime95 overnight without any error or overheating problems.

I have already tried to re-seat the CPU and adjust the qpi and dram voltages to no effect. After all, when the system recognizes all 24Gs of ram everything works fine after that.

I was wondering what is the purpose of the ICH and IOH voltages? I haven't really touched those neither any other settings on the BIOS.

Any ideas?


The next time you get a cold boot error (not reading enough memory), go into your BIOS immediately and see if it is properly assigning the RTL (real time latency) values. Specifically look for zeroes....the remainder of the values will probably be in the 50-70 range. Report back.


----------



## ski-bum

If I get a new OCZ Vexter3 SSD. Install it on the Marvell controller for SATA 6GB, will I get the rated speed out of this board? I've been reading "No". Would I need to get a PCI card to get up to speed? Does anyone have a newer SATA3 SSD on the Marvell controller?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


?? Can't say for sure. I'd be suprised if you noticed more than a 2-3 FPS drop in anything as long as you are using fairly high resolution.

Of course the big question is.... Can you use that last slot without having to mod your case (or card) ? I'd be suprised if you have enough back panel spots to fit a dual slot card in the bottom.

Board should have come with a sli connector that is long enough.


Yeah there wouldn't be much of a difference. 
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...x16x16_vs_x8x8

I personally can't use the last slot in my case, the card hits the PSU and doesn't even sit.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Ok thanks. Damn this is frustrating. Maybe if the height of the card above the board is enough to fit the connectors underneath, it might work. Otherwise, I guess I'm stuck with my current config.

Why do they design these boards for tri-sli if the third card can barely fit? I should check and see anyway before I start complaining.


U can do the bottom slot thing but it requires a little tin snip action on back of case.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

^---- Nice to sort of see which cases have enough room and which don't. I've thought about switching out cases for a HAFX or other 9 slot case. Would be nice to have that bottom PCI-E slot a little more accessible. I'm rather partial to my Sniper though and figure a system upgrade isn't too far over the horizon.......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24;13125142*
> Hehe, glad they worked out for you, and thanks for the recognition.
> 
> Been awhile since I've posted in this thread. I've been running my 4.2Ghz OC in my sig for over a year now, with power saving features enabled, and she still runs like a champ. So much so that I essentially have turned her into a 24/7 video encoding box that does HD projects for my home media library. She fills up 2TB hard drives faster than I can buy them these days.
> 
> Cheers


Glad to see you around. Would you care to elaborate on what sort of setup you are using for your home media library ? Very intrerested in what you have going on there.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know, having the flexibility of my 9 slot case (HAF X) is great especially since I'm about to upgrade here in about a month or so (adding a second and perhaps 3rd GTX 480 and maybe a 560ti for physx) and I know I'll be able to fit it all inside my case you know. No tin snip required (though I have them and a dremel just in case lol). I think that unless your moving your tower around a lot, that stepping up to a HAF X is a good idea as it'll give you a ton more room (and with more room means more inflow (usually) which leads to my next point) and cooling power so your components will stay much cooler and last longer for you. Also, the HAF X, much like everything else Cooler Master has put out in at least the past few years, is a very well made case that will last you for years if not a decade or 2 if you take care of it. Just some food for thought. Good luck on your upgrade/new build.

I too am interested if a Vortex 3 (or other new SSD) will operate at full speed on the P6X58D Premium/-E's Marvell controller or not. I mean I know that if you can sacrifice the PCI-E slot and have the cash that the best option is to get a SATA 3 card but will the onboard controller keep up or not? I know i have unusually high results on my Premium with a SATA 3 Micron RealSSD C300 128 GB SSD for both sequential read/write and random read/write. I guess ill just have to buy it and see huh? If anyone knows please let us know before we are grossly disappointed ourselves.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;13157856*
> Glad to see you around. Would you care to elaborate on what sort of setup you are using for your home media library ? Very intrerested in what you have going on there.


I use makemkv to rip down all of my DVD's and blu-rays to mkv files....decrypts them and allows you to keep which subtitles and audio tracks you like, then slaps it into an mkv container. I then use xvid4psp to re-encode with x264. It is a time consuming process though, and a project that I have been working on for months. For 1080p video I usually re-encode to 10-12 Mbps, for 720p video 4-5000 Kbps, and for 480 video....1000-1500kbps. Depends on the shows/movies. I have found that when it comes to HD video, I can't tell a lick of difference between a blu-ray disc at 1080p and one of my re-encodes @720p and 4000kbps. At least I can't tell on my 46" LCD....and it takes a 25GB blu-ray and compresses it down to a 3-6GB file.

I don't have any special method of file storage right now, but when I upgrade to Z68 in the coming months I'm going to turn this rig into my media server/encoder/streamer, and probably set up a RAID 5 array on the intel ports. I know it isn't the best performer, but as long as it can stream movies ok its fine with me.

For playback I just stream it to a WD Live TV media player.


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


I use makemkv to rip down all of my DVD's and blu-rays to mkv files....decrypts them and allows you to keep which subtitles and audio tracks you like, then slaps it into an mkv container.


Off topic, but since it was asked, I took a different approach. I didn't want to have to load all my DVDs and BRs more than once, so I ripped with AnyDVD to AVCHD format for BT, and VIDEO_TS for DVD, which is lossless, and maintains the menu strutures. VLC and Media Player Classic will both play those, so I just share the drives across the computers. Also, my BR player (Oppo-93) has USB and eSATA ports for directly connected drives, and so there are copies of the BR drives connected to that (it also will play AVCHDs.)

For streaming to other devices (and DVD on the Oppo), I then used makemkv on the rips and pointed Twonky at them.

Uses more storage that way, but $85 2T drives cost less then my time for the couple weeks to rip all our movies.

BTW, the load on the server, once you've ripped the movies, is minimal, assuming a good 1 Gig ethernet port. Highest throughput I've seen is a little over 40 Mbs on Avatar with the lossless sound track - barely a ripple on the server to feed that.

eric


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elricm;13160783*
> Off topic, but since it was asked, I took a different approach. I didn't want to have to load all my DVDs and BRs more than once, so I ripped with AnyDVD to AVCHD format for BT, and VIDEO_TS for DVD, which is lossless, and maintains the menu strutures. VLC and Media Player Classic will both play those, so I just share the drives across the computers. Also, my BR player (Oppo-93) has USB and eSATA ports for directly connected drives, and so there are copies of the BR drives connected to that (it also will play AVCHDs.)
> 
> For streaming to other devices (and DVD on the Oppo), I then used makemkv on the rips and pointed Twonky at them.
> 
> Uses more storage that way, but $85 2T drives cost less then my time for the couple weeks to rip all our movies.
> 
> BTW, the load on the server, once you've ripped the movies, is minimal, assuming a good 1 Gig ethernet port. Highest throughput I've seen is a little over 40 Mbs on Avatar with the lossless sound track - barely a ripple on the server to feed that.
> 
> eric


I thought about keeping everything in raw lossless form, but when it came time to make final decisions, I decided it just wasn't worth it to keep all of that stuff that I never use. I certainly like the idea though. But I like the idea of keeping my media library portable as well, because I tend to travel.

I don't have any fancy audio equipment that can decode lossless audio so it is completely useless to me. Usually I just keep the native AC3 track, or convert the DTS or PCM tracks to AC3. I find that on my setup at the volume I use when I watch movies, I cannot tell the difference between DTS and AC3, especially if the AC3 track has been encoded from a DTS source. I listened to a TRUEHD track the other day on a friends system and then compared it to the AC3 core from the same track....not worth it. Slightly louder maybe on the lossless track. I can turn up the volume if need be









Besides...I've got this awesome processor that was designed to do this stuff. Might as well make use of it!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Thank you both. Just what I've been looking at doing. As my wife likes to buy any DVD she wants to watch rather than rent it we literally have hundreds of DVD's cluttering up the house. Nice to always have a movie to watch but I end up spending 20 minutes searching the house for the one I'm after every time. lol. I'd just like to load them all to hard disk and then be able to share them with other computers in the house. Seems pretty simple but so far I've been rather underwhelmed with the results of the couple different programs I've tried. I really don't want to loose anything while doing it. Maintaining menu or at least chapters as well as sound and video quality is high on my wishlist.


----------



## BlackDragon24

If you care about retaining DVD menus, then the only way to fly is AnyDVD...which does cost some money and is faster than makemkv.

If you only care about preserving chapters, then makemkv works great...and is free while in beta.

I generally could care less about most of the extras....so I just use makemkv to rip down the video, audio, chapter, and subtitle tracks that I like. The cool thing about mkv's is that you can have multiple subtitle and audio tracks in the container, so if there is a commentary track you can keep it in the same file and just select between the two when you open it.


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Seems pretty simple but so far I've been rather underwhelmed with the results of the couple different programs I've tried. I really don't want to loose anything while doing it. Maintaining menu or at least chapters as well as sound and video quality is high on my wishlist.


All of this is still heavily "hobbyist" territory, compared to say, ripping CDs. There are a lot of variables (DVD/BR, file share/streaming, device support) and pieces (ripping, tagging, browsing, playback), and the what standards there are remain in flux. That was part of what drove me to lossless ripping, at least I won't have to feed the disks again.

Some suggested places to learn more are avsforum.com, the forums for various software/hardware (makemkv, AnyDVD, Twonky, mediabrowser, WD Live, ...), google searches on software of interest, etc.

PM me if you want details of what I ended up using, but in no way do I claim it is the perfect solution, even for us. Kids think its cool, wife thinks I'm crazy...

eric


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You know, having the flexibility of my 9 slot case (HAF X) is great especially since I'm about to upgrade here in about a month or so (adding a second and perhaps 3rd GTX 480 and maybe a 560ti for physx) and I know I'll be able to fit it all inside my case you know. No tin snip required (though I have them and a dremel just in case lol). I think that unless your moving your tower around a lot, that stepping up to a HAF X is a good idea as it'll give you a ton more room (and with more room means more inflow (usually) which leads to my next point) and cooling power so your components will stay much cooler and last longer for you. Also, the HAF X, much like everything else Cooler Master has put out in at least the past few years, is a very well made case that will last you for years if not a decade or 2 if you take care of it. Just some food for thought. Good luck on your upgrade/new build.



Hey thanks for the comments lawrence, giving it some thought for sure. I've been very happy with the CM cases I've dealt with recently. (Sniper, 690II,932) so HAFX is the front runner out of the gate I just want to do some checking to see what other options I have for a 9 slot case.

It will still be awhile before I rebuild. I'm not planning on a system upgrade until socket 2011 but hope to be ready to make the switch right out of the gate. So I still have a little time, I just try to plan ahead. Even when I do so it will be more of a mobo/chip upgrade and shuffle everything else around turning my 930 into a full time folder/backup/file server/media center, jack of all trades pc







. If I decide to go ahead and swap cases out it will be sometime soon regardless of system upgrade timeline. At the moment I'm not sure I have too much need for that bottom slot other than I'd like to uncover a PCI slot but would love to be able to load it up with 3 GPU's about the time it hits full time folder status.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


If you care about retaining DVD menus, then the only way to fly is AnyDVD...which does cost some money and is faster than makemkv.

If you only care about preserving chapters, then makemkv works great...and is free while in beta.

I generally could care less about most of the extras....so I just use makemkv to rip down the video, audio, chapter, and subtitle tracks that I like. The cool thing about mkv's is that you can have multiple subtitle and audio tracks in the container, so if there is a commentary track you can keep it in the same file and just select between the two when you open it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *elricm*


All of this is still heavily "hobbyist" territory, compared to say, ripping CDs. There are a lot of variables (DVD/BR, file share/streaming, device support) and pieces (ripping, tagging, browsing, playback), and the what standards there are remain in flux. That was part of what drove me to lossless ripping, at least I won't have to feed the disks again.

Some suggested places to learn more are avsforum.com, the forums for various software/hardware (makemkv, AnyDVD, Twonky, mediabrowser, WD Live, ...), google searches on software of interest, etc.

PM me if you want details of what I ended up using, but in no way do I claim it is the perfect solution, even for us. Kids think its cool, wife thinks I'm crazy...

eric


Downloaded MakeMKV & xvid4psp as well as a trial version of AnyDVD. Haven't had time to mess with a ton but I can already see that they each have their benefits.

AnyDVD seemed like a quicker, simpler, one step process. It did leave me with multiple files to contend with (Video T_S). Results were exactly what I was after though.

MakeMKV & xvid4psp seemed a lot more customizable but is going to have quite a bit more of a learning curve to it. First try results weren't near the quality that I'm after, that was all user error though in selecting the wrong options.

Thanks again for the help. I'll quit thread jacking the club. Plan to check out the AVSforum and hopefully you guys won't mind if I shoot you a pm or two as I run into a few more questions regarding this stuff.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Hey thanks for the comments lawrence, giving it some thought for sure. I've been very happy with the CM cases I've dealt with recently. (Sniper, 690II,932) so HAFX is the front runner out of the gate I just want to do some checking to see what other options I have for a 9 slot case.

It will still be awhile before I rebuild. I'm not planning on a system upgrade until socket 2011 but hope to be ready to make the switch right out of the gate. So I still have a little time, I just try to plan ahead. Even when I do so it will be more of a mobo/chip upgrade and shuffle everything else around turning my 930 into a full time folder/backup/file server/media center, jack of all trades pc







. If I decide to go ahead and swap cases out it will be sometime soon regardless of system upgrade timeline. At the moment I'm not sure I have too much need for that bottom slot other than I'd like to uncover a PCI slot but would love to be able to load it up with 3 GPU's about the time it hits full time folder status.










That is exactly what I plan on doing when I upgrade my current computer either in late May or early June of this year. Of course I am not going as far as you are with the upgrade. Here's the list of parts I Plan on going with

*1.* Intel Core i7-970 or Intel Core i7-990X (most likely a 970 because of the unreal cost of a 990X)
*2.*A second (And perhaps third) eVGA GTX 480 SuperClocked
*3.* A Corsair AX1200 Professional Series 80 Plus Gold PSU
*4.* Creative PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series Sound Card (the 5.25" I/O adapter really sold me on this one lol)
*5.*Samsung PX2370 2 2ms Full HD LED Back Light LCD Monitor (According to all of the reviews from various tech sites, it's supposed to be one of the best 23' monitors (That's not 3D of course) available right now)
*6.* SAMSUNG Black 12X BD-ROM 16X DVD-/+R 48X CD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-ray Drive Model SH-B123L/RSBP 
*7.* and I am debating on either a Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler or a  CORSAIR Hydro H70 CWCH70 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler but at this point I am not sure if the H60 can keep up or beat a H70 if it has the proper fans in a push/pull config with shrouds or not.
*8.* And then of course there is a ASUS UL80 Series UL80JT-A2 Notebook w/ NVIDIA Optimus Intel Core i3 330UM(1.20GHz) 14" 4GB Memory DDR3 1066 500GB HDD 5400rpm DVD Super Multi NVIDIA GeForce 310M+Intel GMA HD That I am getting for my wife so that I can get all of the rest of this stuff without her getting pissed off at me for spending so much. She gave me a $1000 budget to buy her computer and by the time I am done buying her computer (with a 8GB ram upgrade and a 1TB HDD upgrade) and all the rest of the stuff I have listed I will have spent almost $3000. So the parts for the Home server will have to come 1 at a time over the course of the next few months. When I get all of that, I will be taking my Intel Core i7-930 out of my computer to replace it with the new CPU and I have a second Asus P6X58D Premium over here that I will put it in and combined with 6GB's of my 12GB kit of Corsair XMS3 DDR3 2000 (2GB X 3) (It was actually 2GB X 6 originally but I'll split it up for the two builds until I can get a nice 12 GB (3 X 4GB) kit later) @ 9-9-9-24-1T. I'll also need to get a new PSU (which I will get when I return my current on to newegg as they will give me a full refund from an RMA), Case, GPU/'s, and a buttload of HDD's for storage. Then I will be turning all of that into a home server/ dedicated Folding rig which I will store all of my music (I have over 80,000 songs), Pictures (I have tens of thousands of Pics), and movies (I have well over 100 movies in a digital form now and will transfer my collection of physical discs including my Bluray's (which is well over 500)to the server). Then I will connect it to my network and I can allow my friends and family access it all (or at least the parts that I want them to lol. Keep the X rated stuff under lock and key so the misses doesn't murder me when her grandpa accidentally finds our "Home videos" lol) via the internet from around the world. It's a great idea and I don't know why I haven't done it sooner. It'll also be nice to be able to play all my movies without having to use the disc's because I have 2 small children who love to destroy movies, Cd's, and computer software and games. So I guess it will be (In this order) a dedicated Folding rig, HTPC, Home Server, and Media Share PC all in one. If you need some help setting it up let me know man cause I will probably be done with mine by the time you get yours going. There are a ton of programs to use and the trick is finding the best ones within your budget (there are also a ton of free ones so that fits into anyone's budget lol).

If anyone else wants to do something like this then let me know. You don't need a very powerful computer at all to do it with (except for the folding part of course). In fact you can do it with an old PC you have laying around with a AMD Athlon or something in it. The biggest part is being able to house the HDD's you need to store all the media that you have. I am going to put between 6-10 TB's of storage for mine because Bluray's take a lot of space unless you strip them down which I am not going to do in case I want to make an "Archival" copy for later.

Sorry I wrote a novel here guys. I have had a bad habit of that lately. I haven't been on OCN that much lately and so I feel like I am making up for that by making one *HUGE* post instead of 20 small ones lol. Thanks for hanging in there and reading this guys (if you did of course) and I'm open for suggestions to alternate parts for my upgrade (preferably cheaper ones with better or comparable performance) and also if any of you have bought a H60 and used it with a Push/Pull config with shrouds (preferably on a Intel Core i7 chip) please PM me with your results or post them here if no one minds. I am really trying to do as much research as possible as I am almost spending as much as I did on my original build on this upgrade so I want the most bang for my buck you know?


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Hey thanks for the comments lawrence, giving it some thought for sure. I've been very happy with the CM cases I've dealt with recently. (Sniper, 690II,932) so HAFX is the front runner out of the gate I just want to do some checking to see what other options I have for a 9 slot case.

It will still be awhile before I rebuild. I'm not planning on a system upgrade until socket 2011 but hope to be ready to make the switch right out of the gate. So I still have a little time, I just try to plan ahead. Even when I do so it will be more of a mobo/chip upgrade and shuffle everything else around turning my 930 into a full time folder/backup/file server/media center, jack of all trades pc







. If I decide to go ahead and swap cases out it will be sometime soon regardless of system upgrade timeline. At the moment I'm not sure I have too much need for that bottom slot other than I'd like to uncover a PCI slot but would love to be able to load it up with 3 GPU's about the time it hits full time folder status.









Downloaded MakeMKV & xvid4psp as well as a trial version of AnyDVD. Haven't had time to mess with a ton but I can already see that they each have their benefits.

AnyDVD seemed like a quicker, simpler, one step process. It did leave me with multiple files to contend with (Video T_S). Results were exactly what I was after though.

MakeMKV & xvid4psp seemed a lot more customizable but is going to have quite a bit more of a learning curve to it. First try results weren't near the quality that I'm after, that was all user error though in selecting the wrong options.

Thanks again for the help. I'll quit thread jacking the club. Plan to check out the AVSforum and hopefully you guys won't mind if I shoot you a pm or two as I run into a few more questions regarding this stuff.


The folders that AnyDVD creates (Video TS, Audio TS, etc.) are just direct copies of the folders on the DVD, just decrypted. If AnyDVD has an "ISO" mode that might be more helpful, as it would simply create a single iso file that is decrypted....you could then mount the image in alcohol or poweriso and it would see it as a virtual DVD disc.

xvid4psp looks a lot more complicated than it is....but it still took me about a week of playing around to finally figure out how I wanted to use it. Once you figure it out it is the most useful program out there, with the best GUI.

The most important thing to identify on DVD's is the interlacing. Unfortunately most DVD's have some form of interlacing. All blu-ray material comes in progressive form at 23.976 fps, and all NTSC DVD's come at 29.970fps. If you want to convert your DVD material to progressive 23.976 fps (suitable for progressive screen LCD's and such) material then you have to identify the proper de-interlacing. This seems much more challenging than it is, and xvid4psp can do it all for you as long as you know how to identify it. If you encode without de-interlacing properly, you will know it right away because it looks like total ****. For blu-rays you don'thave to worry about it at all....it is already progressive material, so its just a matter of re-encoding at a bitrate and resolution you see fit.

Anyways, like you said, PM me if you want more details on encoding. It's all I really do with my rig any more


----------



## elricm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


The folders that AnyDVD creates (Video TS, Audio TS, etc.) are just direct copies of the folders on the DVD, just decrypted. If AnyDVD has an "ISO" mode that might be more helpful, as it would simply create a single iso file that is decrypted....you could then mount the image in alcohol or poweriso and it would see it as a virtual DVD disc.


Check out what players (computer, DLNA server, and/or CE) you're wanting to use, and which lossless format they support. While it's certainly possible to generate one from the other, probably better to use whichever is going to be most easy for you.

If you are interested in BR now or down the road, be aware very little plays BR ISOs because the BR licensing really cracked down on that. They had to accept the AVCHD format, because so many HD camcorders use that.

Given all the advice I've gotten from both of you on OC'ing, please feel free to PM questions!

eric


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I'm gonna have to shoot some pm's myself as this is exactly what I plan on using my home server/HTPC/dedicated folding rig for. Basically transfer my massive DVD and Bluray collection to it and play then from it. My tv is DLNA compatible already so I might see how to take advantage of that aspect at least. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## BlackDragon24

Anyone run corsair vengeance 4GB modules on this board? Got a set on the way this week. Not expecting much out of them other than rated specs but of course I'll try and push them


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm interested on how well they perform too. Also how they compare to dominator's and dominator's GT's. Please let us know when you get them.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## BlackDragon24

I don't expect them to compare to my dominator's timing wise....these that I have now run c6 1600 and c7 2000 speeds....all while doing ridiculously low voltage. The vengeance modules are only rated or 1600 C9 1.5v, but I've seen reviews where they push them to 7-8-7 with a little more voltage. I only need them to run at 1600 for daily use, but I'll see how far they can go for those who are interested.


----------



## ski-bum

Has anyone run the newer SATA3 SSD's (Vertex 3) off of this board. Was wondering what you got for benchmarks? What controller did you use (Marvell or Intel)?


----------



## BlackDragon24

^^^I wouldn't run much more than a crucial/micron C300. The Marvel controller is ****. Especially in the writes department. I'd recommend using the SATA III ports only if you need extra storage for HDD's


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


^^^I wouldn't run much more than a crucial/micron C300. The Marvel controller is ****. Especially in the writes department. I'd recommend using the SATA III ports only if you need extra storage for HDD's


That's what I've heard. Was wondering what, if anybody, are really getting. Doesn't it suck that one of the reasons I got this board was for SATA3 and it doesn't work. (on any X58 board) Who's to blame here? Intel? Marvell? Does USB3 work to full bandwidth? This sounds like false advertising on someones part.


----------



## Agro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


That's what I've heard. Was wondering what, if anybody, are really getting. Doesn't it suck that one of the reasons I got this board was for SATA3 and it doesn't work. (on any X58 board) Who's to blame here? Intel? Marvell? Does USB3 work to full bandwidth? This sounds like false advertising on someones part.


Makes me glad I have the RevoDrive which is PCIe SSD


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agro*


Makes me glad I have the RevoDrive which is PCIe SSD










Doesn't that knock your PCI slots down to x8 for your video cards?


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's Intel's fault for not integrating the technology into the X58 chips natively. The technology was available when they released it but they chose to not adapt there current configuration to add SATA 3 AND USB 3.0 natively. So that is the reason for poor performance of both on the X58. They did however integrate it into the LGA1155 platform and it works great (well at least it does since they fixed it after the recall that cost them hundreds of millions of dollars.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## ski-bum

Sounds like a class action law suit.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Cant belive this thread is still going strong im loving my P6X58D-E i just never can make my mind up what speed i run 4.0-4.4ghz. The boards handled everything i can throw at it even got water on it and had my psu melt its +12 connector and the board is still working perfect.


----------



## GfhTattoo

i dont like ocz i got 3 dead vertexs here a c300 14gb free on 128 c300 on marvel controller


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13193912*
> Sounds like a class action law suit.


You can start class action lawsuit against any company for any reason lol. It's insanely stupid how sue happy people are in this country isn't it? But yeah I'm with you on that. I'm pissed at Intel for doing that. I have my C300 and it too is almost follow so I have been thinking of getting one of the new SATA III SSD's and just using my C300 for either a second really fast storage ( probably put all my games on it... or at least as many as would fit) or putting it into my second build which will be a home server/HTPC/dedicated folding rig. But I don't know how well it would perform over my current C300. If there is a moderate increase (even if its not performing at the rated specifications) then it would be worth upgrading to. But both of my computers will have ASUS P6X58D Premium motherboard's (see how I included the Asus P6X58D Premium into the conversation so that I am staying on topic with this thread? You have much to learn my young Padawon's lol) unless I go for the Rampage III Extreme Black Edition (kinda racist huh? Why aren't there any white editions? I am of course just joking) but that would take me spending way too much money for a motherboard when I have a perfectly good one already.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## BlackDragon24

The real problem with the Marvell controller is that nobody from marvel has ever come out and outright said that TRIM is being passed to the drive.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Has anyone had the network controler on the -e totaly disapeer and cant get it to detect at all. Mines doing that lol i tried 2 bios flashes, pulling the bat bat out ofr 20mins and even differt cables wont detect at all.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Initial testing of vengeance modules looks good. Only giving 1.5v right now. Haven't tried C7 yet but will soon. Got these for $150 shipped 2nd day air from tigerdirect.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm glad to hear it. It seems that there is a lack of good memory coming from Corsair lately. I can only find 1 12 GB (3x4gb) kit of Corsair dominator's GT's at DDR3 2000 and that's with 9-10-9-24-1T timings when I recall seeing a kit that had the same size and speed but was CAS 7. I want to know what going on. I want to upgrade my RAM from my current 12GB (6X2GB) kit of DDR3 2000 @ 9-9-9-24-1T and its only XMS3. I want to upgrade to put less strain on my IMC since I've decided to not upgrade my CPU with my taxes... well not yet anyways. I'm going with the Q4 offering of a Octocore Extreme edition CPU and mobo but ill save up for that. For now I'm gonna sli my 480, get a 560 ti for physx, upgrade my psu to a Corsair AX1200, get a new monitor, buy a kick a$$ sound card, get a 3tb AS caviar green, and a couple other things. Gotta love the coveted tax time computer upgrades. I shod have several thousand dollars saved up by the time the new CPU line comes out (between Oct - Dec). I will still keep my i7-990X and my P6X58D Premium board as a 24/7/365 folding/home server/HTPC. I could really use some input from all of you as to which RAM, sound card, monitor(s), and I need to get my wife a decent laptop between $500-700 that is a I3-i5 (or better if I can) has 4-8 GB of RAM, at least a 500 GB hdd, and is prefer a dedicated gpu and Bluray player. My budget for everything (including extended 2 year Accidental Damage warranty) needs to be under $2500 but I want the most bang for my buck. I have the parts in my Sig (minus the 260, I just haven't removed that from my Sig yet) so it need to be compatible with that stuff. I need for sure a PSU, high end SLI (i already have 1 eVGA GTX 480 SC so getting a second would be logical but I'm not against selling it and getting 2 new 580's or 570's) is like a GTX 560 ti for physx/folding (mostly folding lol), a great looking monitor for gaming @ 1920x1080 at least (maybe 2 monitors), a killer sound card, a high capacity HDD, a Bluray drive, and the wifes laptop. I'm gonna make a whole thread for this but I'd like to see if you guys can help too please. You can just pm me with the stuff instead of posting in the thread here if you want. Thanks guys now off to bed for me lol...

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## BlackDragon24

C7 is a no go on the Vengeance modules. Won't even boot with up to 1.7 vdimm.

8-8-8-24 1N with tRFC = 88 seems to be the sweet spot with only 1.5v applied.

It will do 8-8-7-20 1N with a little more than 1.5v.

I guess I'll have to see if they go to 2000


----------



## kzinti1

The original memory I ordered with the Premium mobo cost me $194.99, for 3 sticks, on 1/11/2010. Now it costs $84.99 wi/free shipping.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145236 What a difference just 1-1/4 year makes! I ordered the entire parts list at the same time and it totalled $1296.42 including shipping. Still the best money I ever spent and the best computer I've ever built.
Until my latest and greatest is finished, of course. That one is listed here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=editsystem&i=71592 All specs completely updated. I ran short of 2 hose-clamps. Typical.


----------



## ski-bum

There is a new bios (0602) for the P6X58D-E dated 4/21/2011 on Asus ftp site:
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/P6X58D-E/

Also for the P6X58D Premium (1402):

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/P6X58D_Premium/

I've installed it with no problem. No idea what they do, hopefully something with the Marvell Controllers.


----------



## ski-bum

Also noticed that the new Marvell Controller driver v.1.2.0.1002 is also on the Asus ftp site:

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/sata/

I understand that you WILL have trim support with this update.


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13240803*
> Also noticed that the new Marvell Controller driver v.1.2.0.1002 is also on the Asus ftp site:
> 
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/sata/
> 
> I understand that you WILL have trim support with this update.


Sorry, ski-bum, but some of the gurus over on the Crucial forums, who have been angry about this from day one appear to have tested this and STILL found no TRIM support!

http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/Marvell-91xx-amp-Trim-Revisited/m-p/43746#M13703

The fellow I linked to there has been active on the 20+ page post that has tracked this issue since the beginning over there:

http://forums.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/Marvell-9123-9128-TRIM-yes-no/td-p/11109

I'm bummed - - I was unaware that TRIM support was an issue, and have been running my Intel X25-M on the SATA6 port since day one.

I have not gotten slower, at least noticably, but it's unfortunate that this performance limit exists . . . !

-JM

*EDIT*: Just noticed you cite "Marvell Controller driver v.1.2.0.1002 " and that the post I linked to talks about "Marvell Driver 1.2.0.1200" - - so, maybe not relevant at all!

If you do know something about confirmation of TRIM support with the v.1.2.0.1002 drivers, would you mind posting links or some other information? I'd like to know more!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I don't get to see your guys Sig rigs when on Tapatalk on my phone but which board has a trim problem? The -E? Is it with all SSD's?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## hugo19941994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13250462*
> I don't get to see your guys Sig rigs when on Tapatalk on my phone but which board has a trim problem? The -E? Is it with all SSD's?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


Both the P6X58D Premium and the P6X58D-E don't have TRIM support on the Sata 6 controller, but according to some users, with the new BIOS and drivers TRIM might be enabled. I don't know because I don't have an SSD so don't ask me...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well that would explain my c300 slowing down. That's false advertising. SATA III was a deciding factor for me. And TRIM is expected.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## ski-bum

Sorry guys, I have NO confirmed report of this new driver enabling trim. I got all excited myself. I agree lawrencendlw, I too purchased this board for SATA3. Not only is there no trim, there is no support. I will never buy another product with anything from Marvell installed on it. This is false advertising and I think we have grounds for a class action lawsuit.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13259734*
> Sorry guys, I have NO confirmed report of this new driver enabling trim. I got all excited myself. I agree lawrencendlw, I too purchased this board for SATA3. Not only is there no trim, there is no support. I will never buy another product with anything from Marvell installed on it. This is false advertising and I think we have grounds for a class action lawsuit.


I doubt it has trimm cause when i installed the new bios it didnt update my marvels firmware.


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I have a hypothetical question then. If I were to buy one of those 3tb wd caviar green HDD's and used the raid card that comes with it then would I be supported for trim? If not then would a SATA III raid card take care of it? What can I do to my SSD to clean it up? Are there any programs I can use as garbage collection or anything? I have a crucial C300 128gb SSD.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Duknov007

Alright so I have the Asus P6X58D Premium motherboard; have had it since April of 2010. My cpu is the 930 i7 and my ram is Corsair Dominator DDR 1600 Kit of 6 gigs. I bought 2 of these kits for a total of 12 gigs.

I recently upped the speed from 3.6 GHz to 3.8 GHz. Everything runs fine and cooling is not an issue. Hours of gaming, prime95, and memtest yields no errors. However, during random internet browsing or pc use, a BSOD will sometimes result. I am determined it is an issue with the memory controller as has been documented on several forums. I have all 6 banks filled for a total of 12 gigs. My ram is the corsair dominator series and my timings are 8-8-8-24 and 1n. When I set the BIOS to use the XMP profile for the RAM it will set the DRAM voltage to 1.65 and the QPI/DRAM to 1.4. The settings for the 3.8 GHz overclock on this forum have the qpi at around 1.22500 and the dram at 1.64. I have read about this odd rule about the qpi and a .5 increment that I haven't looked into much and am a bit confused. Now when I run my system at 3.6 with the xmp recommended 1.4 qpi and the 1.65 DRAM at 8-8-8-24 and 1n timings, the system went months without a BSOD. Only when I went to 3.8 it caused some problems. It has to be the memory controller because the CPU does not get hot at all and it idles around 40 to 42 degrees Celsius. I want to keep my timings at 8-8-8-24 which is the default speeds and keep it at the 1n timing. The 1n is more aggressive and it runs perfectly on 3.6 GHz in 12 gigs ram. What is the rule about 12 gigs of ram. Do I up the ram voltage or do I lower the qpi. It has to be something to do with the memory. I am pretty sure it has to do with the qpi. The xmp sets it at 1.4 but keep in mind that is pretty high. It ran for months at 1.4 but when I overclocked from 3.6 to 3.8 it got some problems. Also is setting it too low at the speed recommended on the 930 3.8 overclock good for 12 gigs of ram? I need to know for sure how to set the qpi with 12 gigs on a 3.8 OC with the corsair dominator 1600 DDR3 with the xmisery settings while keeping the timings exactly as is. Final note: I am using the exact same settings as xmisery on 3.8 with the 930 except the ram is set at the xmp voltages (1.65 dram and 1.4 qpi). Also I noticed on the main page of this forum it says the motherboard will have issues running ram at 12 gigs with recommended speeds. This is not a problem. I can run all 12 gigs with the timings at XMP and 1600 MHz on the stock 930 clock of 2.8 GHz with no problems. Also I am using the latest BIOS picked up from the Asus's ftp site; 1402 version.

Thank you all.


----------



## BlackDragon24

^^^First of all, let me recommend not using XMP.

Second of all, please tell me, when you are running 3.6 and 3.8hz, what are the multipliers and Bclk being used for each, respectively. Please also tell me if you are using Load line calibration, power saving features (Speedstep, C1E) , and what vcore you are using for each overclock.


----------



## Duknov007

Thanks for the quick reply. I am using exactly the same settings down the list for the 3.8 overclock for the 930 cpu. Am not near my bios but I can for sure answer the question that whatever the settings are regarding the blck and multiplier, it is exactly in line with xmisery's settings (no powersaving features, vcore is the one xmisery used for the 930). I know this has to be a qpi or dram voltage issue. Something with the memory controller and the 3.8 ghz at 12 gig ram installed is causing a random BSOD; this BSOD might happen 1 once a day or once every few days but it does happen. On 3.6 it won't. The cpu is not hot at all after extensive tests and it idles at 41 degrees.


----------



## kzinti1

41C at idle? Sounds hot to me. I'm running at 4.4 GHz and 33C just skimming through this and a few other forums.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duknov007;13266188*
> Thanks for the quick reply. I am using exactly the same settings down the list for the 3.8 overclock for the 930 cpu. Am not near my bios but I can for sure answer the question that whatever the settings are regarding the blck and multiplier, it is exactly in line with xmisery's settings (no powersaving features, vcore is the one xmisery used for the 930). I know this has to be a qpi or dram voltage issue. Something with the memory controller and the 3.8 ghz at 12 gig ram installed is causing a random BSOD; this BSOD might happen 1 once a day or once every few days but it does happen. On 3.6 it won't. The cpu is not hot at all after extensive tests and it idles at 41 degrees.


I would guess it is QPI voltage too. 6 sticks really beat the crap out of the memory controller. If you have the means, I would suggest perhaps selling your 6x2 kit and purchasing a 3x4 kit. I have the corsair vengeance kit, and am currently running them at the same 8-8-8 your dominators do, with a 4.2ghz overclock, power saving features enabled, and only 1.25QPI. No XMP needed. Cores idle at 33-36C.

Have you ever run Linx before? You will find out just how hot it can get and just how stable it really is. Especially if you try using 10GB or more of memory.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have the same setup as you (except I have 6 x 2gb of Corsair ddr3 2000 c9 RAM) and I had the same problem. I had to take the second half of my kit out. There are two remedies and both require buying new hardware. Either get a 3 X 4gb kit of RAM or a new CPU. I didn't like those options so I just took 3 dimm's out. There is a problem with the IMC when you have more than one dimm per channel. Sorry this isn't probably what you wanted to hear but please let me know if you find a solution that doesn't require changing hardware or removing RAM.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Duknov007

Yes the idle temps are a bit high but I realized it was because I had the fan on 50% instead of full load. It is now in the low to mid 30s at idle. This is the Zalman 9900 cooler. I still need to know if I keep the XMP settings for 12 gigs or do I lower the qpi voltage. Also what voltage do I use for the ram. These are all questions regarding the 12 gig ram. Please look at my previous lenghty post for the details.


----------



## Duknov007

Is the 1.4 qpi voltage too high; XMP sets it at that for my ram? BlackDragon24, what is your voltage setting for the ram set at? The xmp on mine sets it to 1.65. I lowered it to 1.64 to see if anything happens. Also you said you are using the same timings as me. Are you using the critical 1n timing as well? That would/could make a difference. I ran on 1n with the 3.6 for months without a bsod with 6 sticks. I am thinking about getting the same ram as you in the 4 4 4 fashion.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duknov007;13268796*
> Yes the idle temps are a bit high but I realized it was because I had the fan on 50% instead of full load. It is now in the low to mid 30s at idle. This is the Zalman 9900 cooler. I still need to know if I keep the XMP settings for 12 gigs or do I lower the qpi voltage. Also what voltage do I use for the ram. These are all questions regarding the 12 gig ram. Please look at my previous lenghty post for the details.


As far as voltage for the RAM, use 1.65v for now. If 1.65 isn't an option use 1.64.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duknov007;13268976*
> Is the 1.4 qpi voltage too high; XMP sets it at that for my ram? BlackDragon24, what is your voltage setting for the ram set at? The xmp on mine sets it to 1.65. I lowered it to 1.64 to see if anything happens. Also you said you are using the same timings as me. Are you using the critical 1n timing as well? That would/could make a difference. I ran on 1n with the 3.6 for months without a bsod with 6 sticks. I am thinking about getting the same ram as you in the 4 4 4 fashion.


For QPI voltage, it really just depends on what the cpu needs. Corsair sets this at 1.4 in the XMP profile thinking that most cpu's will run it at that speed, but most of the time it is way too high. Sometimes it is not enough. Again it depends on the cpu. There is no real "set it to this" value that will work for every cpu.

Also keep in mind that the XMP profile is for a 6GB kit, not a 12GB kit. So it is manually setting a bunch of subtimings that are optimized for a 6GB kit. This may work for awhile, but as you are seeing as you raise the speed it can cause problems.

So here is what I would do. I would manually set your voltages, and I would manually set your timings. I would do this on the 3.6ghz overclock first to determine what voltages exactly you need for that overclock, which is most likely lower than what you are using right now. Once you do that, you scale up incrementally in bclk and voltages untilyou get stable again.

For example, first run here is what I would do:

Multiplier = 21x
Bclk = 180
Mem speed = 1440mhz
UCLK speed = 2880mhz

Memory timings = 8-8-8-24 with tRFC = 88 (this will look like 8-8-8-24-x-88-x in the timings submenu), set Command rate to 1N and leave the rest on auto.

Vcore = whatever it needs
QPI = 1.3
DRAM = 1.65v

Then download a little program called OCCT and run it for an hour or two and see if it passes. Watch your temps. You can also use other programs like prime95, Linx, Hyperpi/superpi. OCCT seems to give me the quickest errors when I have problems.

If that works, bump up the bclk to 185 or 190 and adjust voltages accordingly. Leave DRAM voltage alone.


----------



## Duknov007

Thank you Blackdragon 24 (is that a reference to Blackmamba?). Anyways that was a thorough and extensive step-by-step; pretty much covers it all. I am thinking into replacing the Dominator kit with a Vengeance one from Corsair; the largest difference being this new kit has the 4X4X4 format of ram. Thus, this will hopefully ease the memory controller as it will free up 3 more banks on the motherboard. I still get the desired 12 gigs of ram and as someone replied to today, I can keep the 8-8-8-24 timings with the 1n command rate. All this with the desired 3.8 overclock. It feels like the ram controller is definitely the culprit here with all six sticks installed. Any takers for the 6 gig kit of Dominators?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I will have to go into my BIOS when I get to my computer but I wrote a blog a while back and it got the attention of both Asus and Corsair. They both wrote me with ways to remedy my problem as they wanted to restore their good name. The Corsair rep told me that there is one specific setting that needs to be set to 11 to help with stability. I'll figure it out and let you know within the hour or so. It did help. I found it much easier to get stable once I set it. Hopefully it will help you as the rep said that it will help with Intel's weak IMC problem on all Corsair RAM and pretty much any other brands RAM too.

Edit: the setting is [tRTP] Which is DRAM Read To Pre Time. It needs to be set to 11. Try it out and see if it helps or not. It's not 100% guaranteed but its worth a shot you know. Good luck.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Duknov007

Lawrencendlw, that sounds quite interesting indeed. I look forward to the details and what settings you are running. I didn't realize the IMC was that weak.. Especially in the 6 stick flavour. Though it does appear that in running a 3.8 clock with 12 gigs of ram on the 930, a 3 stick solution is the most stable method as opposed to my current 6 stick solution.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I run a i7-930 @ 4.0-4.2 GHz and my RAM between 1600-1700 MHz. I took out 3 sticks to remedy it as I only really fold Anguiano's game so 12 GB's was overkill lol. Even so, I'm buying thee 12 GB (3x4 GB) kit of Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 2000 @ 9-10-9-24-1T next month. But for now I'm stuck. Since I know my chip has a weak IMC, I know that its not as powerful as it could be. Another question that arose a lot was if my psu is good and I tested it. It's not. You might want to give yourself some piece of mind attest yours too just in case. Good luck and let me know if I can help out anymore. I'll check my qpi/dram next time I get a chance.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Duknov007

I think the Corsair 1200 watt psu in my system shouldn't be a problem. That RAM you are considering is quite beastly; fans and all. Why not get the Corsair Vengeance 12 gig 4x4x4 kit instead? It should be adequate. Also I have read that the line method of applying arctic silver 5 is not as good as the classic pea-sized drop dead in the center technique. Arctic silver's site recommends the line method but the general consensus says that the drop in the center wins in terms of lower temps. I am going to reapply the paste with the classic method. Anyways I look forward to knowing your settings with the qpi and dram.


----------



## Duknov007

Is the Zalman 9900 LED 120mm cooler even a good enough cooler for a core i7. Realtemp shows 45 on idle with the fan on max. And this was after last night when I changed from the line method of applying arctic silver 5 to the classic pea-sized grain in the center. I know there is a break in time but my temps have never been as low as other 930 chips. I am thinking it is just not a good cooler for this cpu. I am thinking of getting one of those Noctua coolers. But it cannot be taller than my current Zalman because it will be touching my fan on the side of my door. It must fit. I really want to be able to hit 3.8 easy and 4.0 will just be luxury. My 45 at idle with this Zalman is pretty abysmal to say the least. Finally, which technique do you guys use in applying artic silver 5. The dot in the center, or the line method?


----------



## BlackDragon24

I would highly recommend a Thermalright Venomous-x in a push/pull configuration.

I'd also recommend ditching arctic silver 5 (if that is what you are still using) and switch it out for something like Arctic Cooling MX-4 or the like....non-conductive, no curing time, etc...much better. Arctic Silver 5 is so 2005







. So many better and safer products on the market, and it'll only cost you $10.

Make sure to get a couple of good fans for the venomous x....on heatsinks, higher static pressure is generally more important than rpm or airflow.


----------



## kzinti1

Corsair H70 + Arctic Cooling MX-4 keeps my sig rig quite chilly. Just make sure you keep an eye on your northbridge temps as there is no air circulation from a heat-sink fan. If you have a side-mounted intake fan you should be good to go. If not, then use the small fan that comes with these motherboards to supplement NB cooling when you're using a liquid cooling system, including an H-70, -60 or -50.


----------



## Duknov007

I should be getting the new 9900 Zalman MAX cooler (I have a thing for Zalman). I want to hit at least 3.8 GHz and 4.0 as well. Should I consider upgrading my CPU to a 960 i7? I have read that the stock 960 is not worth it because it starts off at a higher temp. Also I am thinking of finally ditching the artic siver 5 as well. Even though I have a full tower LIAN LI, I have a custom side panel that has a 250 mm fan blowing in; this prevents me from getting a ridiculously tall cooler as it will touch the fan. My current Zalman clears it by a few healthy millimeters. Also this new Zalman Max version has been getting good reviews and is definitely a leap over the older 9900.


----------



## hakon

I have i7 950 , P6X58D Premium overclocked using Xmisery 930 settings at 4ghz. Everything runs nicely. I would like to overclock my ram as well but I can not figure out how to do so. I have OCZ3RPR2000LV2G ram which should run at 2000mhz with 9-9-9-30
timings. I've manually set the timings to 9-9-9-30 but in CPU-Z it shows the ram is running at PC3-8500F (533MHz). I attempted to browse through the forum but with so many pages of information I can not seem to find the info im looking for. I am newbie when it comes to overclocking so any help would be awsome. Also is there a way to scale the ram's mhz after setting the timings?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hakon*


I have i7 950 , P6X58D Premium overclocked using Xmisery 930 settings at 4ghz. Everything runs nicely. I would like to overclock my ram as well but I can not figure out how to do so. I have OCZ3RPR2000LV2G ram which should run at 2000mhz with 9-9-9-30
timings. I've manually set the timings to 9-9-9-30 but in CPU-Z it shows the ram is running at PC3-8500F (533MHz). I attempted to browse through the forum but with so many pages of information I can not seem to find the info im looking for. I am newbie when it comes to overclocking so any help would be awsome. Also is there a way to scale the ram's mhz after setting the timings?


With xmisery's 4.01 settings you should be 1531 which would show as ~765.5Mhz in CPU-Z.

_DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]_

Just double check that setting..., Actually double check them all. 533Mhz is effective 1066Mhz on the RAM which makes me think you might still be running a 133 baseclock...


----------



## hakon

Pulling from CPU-Z it says DRAM Frequency 763.6 MHZ, 2:8 FSB DRAM, 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 - 74. The PC3-8500F (533 MHz) was pulled from the speed tab.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hakon*


Pulling from CPU-Z it says DRAM Frequency 763.6 MHZ, 2:8 FSB DRAM, 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 - 74. The PC3-8500F (533 MHz) was pulled from the speed tab.


Ok got ya now. That makes sense. Double that 763.6 for Double Data Rate and you have your memory frequency. Under the SPD tab listed as Max Bandwidth is what CPU-Z is pulling as your stock memory info. Doesn't seem to always read it right and I don't pay it much attention.


----------



## lawrencendlw

The spd tab shows the various different settings depending on a multiplier (ram) with a stock blck (I.E.1066, 1333, 1600... ect) go by the one it shows on the memory tab as DRAM Frequency and double it.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Norlig

Could someone explain to me how Offset voltage works?

In an easy to understand, taken with a teaspoon, kind of way


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you raise it a notch and it moves the voltage up that much like off your stock vid the board detects. Example mine is 1.18 if i raise it 0.250 my vcore should be 1.43 what i did with the offset is i set it then go in bios and check what it shows up as. For me i kept getting alot of bsod when i used offset compared to exact voltage.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


you raise it a notch and it moves the voltage up that much like off your stock vid the board detects. Example mine is 1.18 if i raise it 0.250 my vcore should be 1.43 what i did with the offset is i set it then go in bios and check what it shows up as. For me i kept getting alot of bsod when i used offset compared to exact voltage.


^Dinnerspoon







jk









I think my chip is degrading after having constant voltage, so I want to give offset a shot.

What would your idle voltage be in that scenario?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

offset has lower idle voltages then exact if you have speedstep and c1e on, but for me it seems like it can cause bsods.


----------



## Norlig

so if I understand correcly, my Stock volt is 1.12v under load (acording to CPU-Z with Bios on Auto), if I set offset to 0,16v, will my load voltage be 1,28v? and idle volt as much as the chip needs?

Set Vcore to Auto?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


so if I understand correcly, my Stock volt is 1.12v under load (acording to CPU-Z with Bios on Auto), if I set offset to 0,16v, will my load voltage be 1,28v? and idle volt as much as the chip needs?

Set Vcore to Auto?


In theory yes lol but you gota watch cause it sometimes is wierd lol iv set what should been 1.30 befor and it came out as 1.50 lol. I always bump it a little and go in bios and check it then readjust till im at the # i want. Has many used the 0602 bios mine seems to be slower with it really at 4400 was a huge slow down i havet downgradeded the bios yet to see if it still happens on 0502.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


so if I understand correcly, my Stock volt is 1.12v under load (acording to CPU-Z with Bios on Auto), if I set offset to 0,16v, will my load voltage be 1,28v? and idle volt as much as the chip needs?

Set Vcore to Auto?


I went into voltage offset a LONG time ago...but luckily I could provide a link:

http://www.overclock.net/8619345-post755.html

Read over the whole post and if you have any questions post em back here


----------



## xBlitzerx

Question. If I update my BIOS will the CMOS settings get reset? Or will it keep everything the same?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

reset and any saved profiles wont work.


----------



## Duknov007

I bought the Corsair Vengeance upon several recommendations mentioning that running only 3 banks versus 6 would be beneficial to the overclock performance. So far it appears ok; haven't benched yet. Idle is at 36 to 38 according to speedfan. I upgraded my cooler from the regular Zalman 9900 to the newer Zalman 9900 Max. It has an improved heatpipe design, so I tried it out. Artic Cooling Mx-4 is the thermal compound implemented now; appears a tad better than the Artic Silver 5. I didn't overclock or touch the ram timings yet. Another note: I placed the ram at first in the black banks which start nearest the cpu; it wouldn't boot. I swapped to the 2nd bank (blue) and boot was fine. I should have consulted the manual, but correct me if I am wrong in the setup. A small gripe (don't know if it has been said) the Vengeance, while striking in appearance, the stickers covering them are quite cheap in look and feel. They are even a bit peeling and some were placed crooked; this wasn’t an issue on the Dominators (overall the Dominators actually looked more serious and professional with no cheap stickers that peel).


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duknov007;13319426*
> I bought the Corsair Vengeance upon several recommendations mentioning that running only 3 banks versus 6 would be beneficial to the overclock performance. So far it appears ok; haven't benched yet. Idle is at 36 to 38 according to speedfan. I upgraded my cooler from the regular Zalman 9900 to the newer Zalman 9900 Max. It has an improved heatpipe design, so I tried it out. Artic Cooling Mx-4 is the thermal compound implemented now; appears a tad better than the Artic Silver 5. I didn't overclock or touch the ram timings yet. Another note: I placed the ram at first in the black banks which start nearest the cpu; it wouldn't boot. I swapped to the 2nd bank (blue) and boot was fine. I should have consulted the manual, but correct me if I am wrong in the setup. A small gripe (don't know if it has been said) the Vengeance, while striking in appearance, the stickers covering them are quite cheap in look and feel. They are even a bit peeling and some were placed crooked; this wasn't an issue on the Dominators (overall the Dominators actually looked more serious and professional with no cheap stickers that peel).


Yup, quality of the vengeance is not on par with the dominators.

But that is why they are so much less $$$. And frankly, 1.5v memory doesn't even need heatspreaders. These things don't even get warm to the touch under load.

My vengeance sticks allow me to run at 1600mhz with 8-8-8-24-1N timings and tRFC of 88...all while keeping 1.5v on the DRAM voltage and 1.25 on the QPI. YMMV.


----------



## jpinard

Hi everyone. When I did my last BIOS update, it added "enable ACPI 2.0" and it was disabled by default. I'm running WIn7x64 and want the best performance OC possible. So should I have this enabled or disabled?

Thanks!


----------



## over-x16

I'm new here







and I'm using this board


----------



## over-x16

anyone tried running Kingston HyperX 24Gb without any problem?

It's freeze or randomly restart my system


----------



## Bal3Wolf

have you tried raising the qpi volts and ram volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpinard;13336621*
> Hi everyone. When I did my last BIOS update, it added "enable ACPI 2.0" and it was disabled by default. I'm running WIn7x64 and want the best performance OC possible. So should I have this enabled or disabled?
> 
> Thanks!


my -e has always had acpi 2.0 and i have it enabled.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpinard*


Hi everyone. When I did my last BIOS update, it added "enable ACPI 2.0" and it was disabled by default. I'm running WIn7x64 and want the best performance OC possible. So should I have this enabled or disabled?

Thanks!










I Googled ACPI 2.0 and found only ambivalent results. Nobody actually knows for sure whether to enable it or not or if it actually does anything. And ASUS, as usual, will not respond to a direct question. Ever.
So, I enabled it Friday night. This is now Sunday and I can't tell that it's done anything at all. I think that it's just another item ASUS added with the intention of it doing something and never actually activated whatever it's supposed to do.
Like the 3 different connectors on my new Maximus IV. I created a ticket with ASUS as to what these connectors are and they've never answered back.
The only other possibility I can think of is that it's supposed to be activated *before* the OS is installed. Some other options are supposed to show, in the BIOS I presume, and they aren't. I'm leaving it on until the next BIOS update. If I ever reinstall Windows I hope I remember this so I can see if anything happens. My Deluxe has been running pretty well without ACPI 2.0 being turned on for well over a year so I'm not really concerned with it. Curious about it, yes. Just really not worried.


----------



## jpinard

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ACPI 2.0 "adds additional tables."

Basically, ACPI is sleep modes and adding the 2.0 tables assists the OS in power management of peripherals.


----------



## mr. biggums

most likely a silly question i could find myself but i might as well bump the thread for an answer is it possible to use slot 2 and 3 for crossfire rather then using 1 and 2?
saves me some headache if it does.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yes you can only thing they would work at 8x but thats plenty of bandwith with pcie 2.0. Right now for my setup im using slot 1 and 3 and its working perfect.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;13349910*
> yes you can only thing they would work at 8x but thats plenty of bandwith with pcie 2.0. Right now for my setup im using slot 1 and 3 and its working perfect.


ah good to no, i would have to ditch my sound card if i couldn't lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

slot 1 and 3 works pretty good cause it gives you a pci in the middle of them to use and a pcie 1x at top of the slot 1 to.


----------



## ski-bum

Removed


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


slot 1 and 3 works pretty good cause it gives you a pci in the middle of them to use and a pcie 1x at top of the slot 1 to.


another question for ya since you are using 1 and 3 you no where i can find a crossfire bridge long enough? the default ones that come with the boards and cards are less then 3"


----------



## jpinard

If I put the X-Fi Titanium in PCIe slot #3 instead of the mini PCIes slot, will it slow my video card to 8x vs. 16x?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

it might but wont hurt 8x has plenty of bandwith.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums;13361156*
> another question for ya since you are using 1 and 3 you no where i can find a crossfire bridge long enough? the default ones that come with the boards and cards are less then 3"


you need a 100mm crosfire bridge heres the ones on ebay they are around 12-15 bucks.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A4726&rt=nc&_nkw=100+mm+crossfire&_nkwusc=100+mm+crosfire&_rusck=1&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpinard;13366387*
> If I put the X-Fi Titanium in PCIe slot #3 instead of the mini PCIes slot, will it slow my video card to 8x vs. 16x?


No it won't. I have the titanium fatality and with my dual gpu setup, I don't see any fps drop. And even if the bandwidth is dropped to x8, thst is plenty for even the most advanced and fasted video cards you can find.


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum;13357937*
> There is a modified bios 0602 for the P6X58D-E made by a senior member at OCZ. It updates the Intel RAID ROM and the Marvell controller. This is from the read me:
> Change Notes:
> 
> 1. Updated Intel Option ROM to 10.1.0.1008
> 2. Updated Marvell PXE Rom to 6.60.2.3
> 3. Updated Marvell 9128 controller Rom/Firmware (Bios: 1.0.0.1029 - F/W: 2.2.0.1113)
> 
> P6X58D-E 0602 MOD bios
> 
> This Bios has some changes to it (more options like IOH clock skew). Please RE-ENTER your overclock settings. I am using this board with my modified bios with Zero issues.


Hey, thanks ski-bum! This looks useful!

Would you mind linking to the thread over at OCZ where it was discussed? I'd like to read some more about it before I install.

I am intrigued - - updating the 9128 firmware has been a desire of mine, but most methods I read seemed to brick things or not work at all.

Does this address any of the issues with TRIM support on the 9128?

Probably not, I would imagine, but maybe so? Have you found any other information on TRIM support yea or nay on the 9128?

Thanks again, good to have!

-JM


----------



## [email protected]

Any way to make the 'P6X58D-E 0602 MOD bios' flash compatible? I flashed my -E to a modded premium but now i get the message "rom id not compatible" wenn trying to flash.

Any mods of the 1402 premium bios yet?

edit: aha just got it "/n - don't check ROM ID"

edit#2: hmm didn't work







trying original premium bios then.


----------



## aicha

Hi , can someone let me know if there is a point for me to upgrade my XMS3 DDR3 6GB 7-8-7-20 2N 1603 Mhz to 12 GB Patriot Viper II Sector 7 1600 Mhz (PV7312G1600LLK) 8-8-8-24 . My Windows Experience index is 7.8 for ram i wont everything to be on 7.9


----------



## Bal3Wolf

no point really unless you do somthing uses a ton of ram more then the 6 gigs you already have.


----------



## aicha

Thanks for quick replay .


----------



## kckyle

you actually base your performance on window index?


----------



## Jokah

Can anyone one tell me what the highest clock speed anyone has achieved on this board with an i7 920?

Also what is the highest bclk anyone has achieved irrelevant of what chip they have used?

I will be testing myself but I'm currently awaiting a couple of new components. I certainly am not expecting to beat whatever it is but it's something to aim for.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah;13444477*
> Can anyone one tell me what the highest clock speed anyone has achieved on this board with an i7 920?
> 
> Also what is the highest bclk anyone has achieved irrelevant of what chip they have used?
> 
> I will be testing myself but I'm currently awaiting a couple of new components. I certainly am not expecting to beat whatever it is but it's something to aim for.


there is a list of oc achievements on the first page.


----------



## Jokah

Yes I did notice the list but if you look at it yourself you'll see that it doesn't answer either of my questions. No one really states what cpu they have used and no CPUz validations have been provided so I can not see what base clock some people have used with other chips.

I can't remember which chips have have which functions but some of the higher ones have the multiplier unlocked so I can't just assume the base clock is multiplied by 21 as it would be with a 920.

If I no one really knows then I suppose I could look at the names on the list and then find there post with the relevant information. Like anything else though its finding the time to do it.


----------



## jahworks

This is my new build for 2011. Haven't built a comp since 2007 and THINGS HAVE CHANGED!







I LOVE the P6X58D-E! no probs.









I am very happy with this setup. I was overclocked to 4.2Ghz but the temps were too high for my Corsair H-70. I just ordered a http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11705/ex-wat-158/Swiftech_H20-320_EDGE_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_Universal_Mount_Hot_Item.html?id=78gvqy4k&mv_pc=145 from Frozencpu and I will upgrade.

I was 45C idle, 82C during Prime95, and 63C during Portal2 at full res.









I dialed her back down to 3.3Ghz until my new cooler gets here.

I am new to OCing and learning a-lot from you guys. thanks


----------



## Jokah

@jahworks. Glad your enjoying your new build. I'm fairly new to overclocking as well but I've been hooked ever since I started.

Just out if curiosity how have you got 16gb of memory on that board? I thought due to the way the triple channel memory works you were limited to multiples of 3 unless your using just one or 2 slots?


----------



## HanmaT

Hi guys Im new here and thought I would say hello .

I have a stock MB but would like to OC but Im only starting so would there be some figures I could start off with ? .

I would also like to ask if anyone here has actually done 3way Sli on this board ? Seems that the usb/Audio and power and reset sockets are in the way of getting the third card in .

Has anyone overcome this and still been able to use these ports ?

Any help is greatly appreciated .


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokah;13451061*
> Yes I did notice the list but if you look at it yourself you'll see that it doesn't answer either of my questions. No one really states what cpu they have used and no CPUz validations have been provided so I can not see what base clock some people have used with other chips.
> 
> I can't remember which chips have have which functions but some of the higher ones have the multiplier unlocked so I can't just assume the base clock is multiplied by 21 as it would be with a 920.
> 
> If I no one really knows then I suppose I could look at the names on the list and then find there post with the relevant information. Like anything else though its finding the time to do it.


As far as bclk goes, you won't get much higher than 215 before losing stability....but that's the case with most boards and 1366 cpu's

As far as speed, I know for a fact one bloke who has gotten a cpu validation on 4.9xx Ghz on a 980x....but cpu validations don't mean anything to me because often they are not stable enough to even run a basic benchmark.

Aim for 4ghz and 200-ish bclk with 1600mhz memory, anything more is gravy.


----------



## aicha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


you actually base your performance on window index?


I DON'T base my PC performance on windows index but i like to have everything on max SO 7.9 for ram is what I would like to have . If anyone here has a 12GB ram that gives 7.9 on windows indexing then let me know please !


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i get a 7.9 out of my ram 6gigs at little over 1650mhz 6-8-6-21-1T timings.


----------



## niclope420

a lil' -E action


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyMo;13380633*
> Hey, thanks ski-bum! This looks useful!
> 
> Would you mind linking to the thread over at OCZ where it was discussed? I'd like to read some more about it before I install.
> 
> I am intrigued - - updating the 9128 firmware has been a desire of mine, but most methods I read seemed to brick things or not work at all.
> 
> Does this address any of the issues with TRIM support on the 9128?
> 
> Probably not, I would imagine, but maybe so? Have you found any other information on TRIM support yea or nay on the 9128?
> 
> Thanks again, good to have!
> 
> -JM


Sorryguys,
I pulled that link off. After running it for a little I started getting all kinds of problems. I since went back to the factory bios, so I DON'T recommend the modified one.
Also, I don't recommend the Marvell 9128 controller at all. TRUST ME on this one. I just spent the last two weeks trying to get my new Vertex3 to run on it. The best bench marks I got were about 420mb/s read, but the system ran terrible. Even my WD RE4's in RAID0 ran terrible on that driver. I now have everything on the Intel RST controller and performance is much snappier, no hanging, stuttering, freezes, or lock ups.

*DON'T USE THE MARVELL 9128 CONTROLLER*

There is one good thing about the Marvell controller. In bios, you can set it to "disable", so you don't have to see their ugly post screen anymore.
Now, if I could just rip the Marvell chip right out of my motherboard and send it back to them, I'd really be happy. lol


----------



## aicha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i get a 7.9 out of my ram 6gigs at little over 1650mhz 6-8-6-21-1T timings.


Could I o/c my ram a bit from 7-8-7-20 2N 1603 MHz 1.64v to get 7.9 or its not a good idea for this type of memory ?


----------



## ski-bum

That WEI score is meaningless.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ski-bum*


That WEI score is meaningless.


That's what I think, too. I would like to see exactly what and how the tests run, though. There may actually be some part of it that's useful. About all I can see it doing is being a fairly quick, built-in troubleshooter for a new build. Maybe not even that.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I just installed the new 1401 Bios from ASUS (had 1301) and it scratched my OC so I spent the night ramping up again.

One BIG thing I noticed right away was CPU voltage seems a lot more stable now according to CPU-Z.

Setting the PLL to 1.90 volts where I know my i7-950 likes it, I went up in 250MHz steps back to 4GHZ... but this time, I left everything AUTO and let the BIOS determine the voltage I needed. Well, son of a gun if it didn't work like a charm!!!

I am not sure (and never am) about what they "say" they did in this revision, all I know is my system is rock stable without having to mess with ANY voltages other than the PLL voltage.

I use the x21 multiplier and 191MHz clock now... later I will take my system back up to 4.34GHz, but still waiting to get second radiator parts in the mail and install it.

Also, I will be moving my stuff into a new Danger Den custom case I ordered to support 2 radiators because I hate hanging one outside.

Anyway, the new Bios worked good for me, although it presets CPU voltage a little high for my tastes: (fully loaded voltages)

3.07 GHz ... 1.16v
3.50 GHz ... 1.24v
3.74 GHz ... 1.392v
4.00 GHz ... 1.424v
4.20 GHz ... 1.424v also...
4.40 GHz ... 1.424v also... Hmmm... and system crashes on prime95 test with no other changes... have to look into that to get back to 4.66 or so...

These voltages are very stable IDLE and FULL LOAD!!! That is a big difference I have seen so maybe they change the vdroop thing...


----------



## kzinti1

I installed the 1402 bios on the Premium and now the computer starts through to the mem check, quits, restarts and then goes through the mem check and loads. Anybody else experienced this &/or knows why it does this? It just bothers me when I have an update where the comp. needs to restart. No apparent update failures so far.
Other than this the bios works just fine. Especially after I remembered to re-enable AHCI in both places in the bios!


----------



## Tex1954

It depends if you have fast (quick) boot enabled or disabled. I use fast (quick) boot myself. Also, it says in the release notes they added that double memory check... not sure why, but I breeze right on through it.

Also, seems that bios crashes or resets put disks back in IDE mode. If you don't need it for some specific reason, leave it in IDE mode and if you hot swap, use KaaKoon HotSwap for the task. I know, some folks like the features of AHCI, but I got tired of messing with it and just use that tool to hotswap all IDE now.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


It depends if you have fast (quick) boot enabled or disabled. I use fast (quick) boot myself. Also, it says in the release notes they added that double memory check... not sure why, but I breeze right on through it.











I don't remember seeing that. Where is it?


----------



## Tex1954

Boot settings... Then under Boot Settings Configuration...


----------



## kzinti1

Thanks! I'll check it right after this backup completes.

Update:

I found it and it was already applied. This started happening as soon as the new BIOS was installed and restarted to activate the new BIOS.


----------



## Lipadoza

I am in desperate need of HELP

I own a p6x58d premium mobo combined with a 930 OC'd @ 4Ghz

Several months after the OC a problem popped up and the OC would fail at startup, it also gave me an error that: "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" which would be solved by restarting.

This started to occur more and more often and now eventually it wont boot anymore. It REFUSES to boot from my raid 0 setup and keeps giving me the : reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" error. I got the bootup sequence correct, I tried the change the marvel storage controller to all states (IDE ACHI and Disabled) I tried dissabling all other boot options so it would only boot from the Raid 0. I flashed the bios to the newest version. I have no clue left what to do anymore..


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipadoza*


I am in desperate need of HELP

I own a p6x58d premium mobo combined with a 930 OC'd @ 4Ghz

Several months after the OC a problem popped up and the OC would fail at startup, it also gave me an error that: "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" which would be solved by restarting.

This started to occur more and more often and now eventually it wont boot anymore. It REFUSES to boot from my raid 0 setup and keeps giving me the : reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" error. I got the bootup sequence correct, I tried the change the marvel storage controller to all states (IDE ACHI and Disabled) I tried dissabling all other boot options so it would only boot from the Raid 0. I flashed the bios to the newest version. I have no clue left what to do anymore..


Okay, been there, done that, know the problem and fix. In the Boot menu, the Boot Device Priority function gets confused somehow. I run into this a lot, especially when I CLONE a boot drive as a backup.

The FIX I do that seems to work every time is to go to the MAIN part of the menu and select each SATA drive and view it. This seems to refresh the Boot Device Priority portion of the BIOS and make things right. Then I go to the BOOT/Boot Device Priority section to make sure and it's always been fixed after "inspecting" the drives individually in MAIN. (maybe it rereads the MBR or something)

Don't ask me whys, I have no idea. I only know this works for me.

AND, for the RAM double test, I have a problem with my main LED screen seeing it because it happens before the text is displayed now (have new 24" viewsonic displays now) so I can't verify the double memory test. BUT, in the 1401 BIOS release notes, it says they implemented a double test, so seems alright to me. However, seems to me on the old displays it wouldn't do that with QUICK boot selected... but my memory may be foggy seeing as how I suffer from CRS sometimes...










PS: I tried RAID with two SSD's at first and had nothing but problems, especially when making suicide OC runs and crashing. I found out it only helps for LONG files doing sequential reads and otherwise gave me no real benefit. Also, TRIM won't work on SSD's in RAID mode so now I use only one SSD as a boot and see no real loss of speed. I'm not 100% sure, but there may be a bug with RAID usage in the ICH10R thing... I read about a lot of folks have problems with it. One other point is when this board crashes due to OC'ing or whatever, it seems to reset to default values (non-raid etc.) and it only seems to take ONE attempt at a boot on a drive that was formerly a RAID device to screw it up forever. That may be the heart of the problem, the ICH10R chipset thing isn't by default RAID mode and not really a separate and dedicated RAID controller. So, any little buggyboo messes it up.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Okay, been there, done that, know the problem and fix. In the Boot menu, the Boot Device Priority function gets confused somehow. I run into this a lot, especially when I CLONE a boot drive as a backup.

The FIX I do that seems to work every time is to go to the MAIN part of the menu and select each SATA drive and view it. This seems to refresh the Boot Device Priority portion of the BIOS and make things right. Then I go to the BOOT/Boot Device Priority section to make sure and it's always been fixed after "inspecting" the drives individually in MAIN. (maybe it rereads the MBR or something)

Don't ask me whys, I have no idea. I only know this works for me.

AND, for the RAM double test, I have a problem with my main LED screen seeing it because it happens before the text is displayed now (have new 24" viewsonic displays now" so I can't verify the double memory test. BUT, in the 1401 BIOS release notes, it says they implemented a double test, so seems alright to me. However, seems to me on the old displays it wouldn't do that with QUICK boot selected... but my memory may be foggy seeing as how I suffer from CRS sometimes...










PS: I tried RAID with two SSD's at first and had nothing but problems, especially when making suicide OC runs and crashing. I found out it only helps for LONG files doing sequential reads and otherwise gave me no real benefit. Also, TRIM won't work on SSD's in RAID mode so now I use only one SSD as a boot and see no real loss of speed. I'm not 100% sure, but there may be a bug with RAID usage in the ICH10R thing... I read about a lot of folks have problems with it. One other point is when this board crashes due to OC'ing or whatever, it seems to reset to default values (non-raid etc.) and it only seems to take ONE attempt at a boot on a drive that was formerly a RAID device to screw it up forever. That may be the heart of the problem, the ICH10R chipset thing isn't by default RAID mode and not really a separate and dedicated RAID controller. So, any little buggyboo messes it up.


I managed to Fix it, (somehow)

What I did today.

Due to equal issues yesterday I decided to flash my bios to the latest version. Guess what, same issues all over. but this time NOTHING worked.

After 1.5h i decided to flash it to the second last bios update. And voila everything worked smoothly.

Logic -1
Win +1


----------



## Tex1954

Interesting. Do you suppose you found a native incompatibility between the BIOS versions? That is unusual... but I would try to inform ASUS about it for sure! It wouldn't surprise me to discover they fixed something about the RAID issues in the new BIOS that make it incompatible with the old!










Anyways, I quit using RAID. My system is a simple desktop and I don't need RAID. Acronis is what I use for CLONE and backups and also MS Backup and everything is/has been fine since I gave it up.


----------



## aicha

Weird !!! I had to disable all my hard drives and dvd rom in bios to get my SSD to boot W7 . So in BOOT Device Priority I have my SSD as the only option and it works grate now .


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aicha*


Weird !!! I had to disable all my hard drives and dvd rom in bios to get my SSD to boot W7 . So in BOOT Device Priority I have my SSD as the only option and it works grate now .


There is some sort of problem in that Boot Device Priority thing for sure... but your method seems sound as well. 99.9% of the time, no need to boot from anything else than you boot drive anyway!

For me, I have to boot off a CD or memory stick into Acronis to CLONE my main drive, so I still leave the options there for that.










PS: If I put my boot SSD in a different slot, that almost always gives me that "Insert Boot Device" error! LOL!


----------



## kckyle

is anyone else getting micro stuttering with a c300 on the sata 6 port?


----------



## Tex1954

Umm, C300 is a Logitech WebCam to me... I also have a C500... or an SSD model, or a ComPaq (puke) computer..

What is it exactly on your SATA 6gb port??

Update:

Oh DUH! I see in your stats it's a 128G SSD...

Stuttering? Is the SSD like making noise or something?


----------



## aicha

Got my H70 today







10-15C cooler then Cooler master V8 . Will push my 930 to 4.2Ghz or higher. Prime95 100% load 66-71C at the moment @ 4.0GHz . what is the best (safe) temp. for 4.2 and over ?


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


is anyone else getting micro stuttering with a c300 on the sata 6 port?


I seem to remember reading about this problem before. There was talk about a firmware update for the C300 to fix it but it didn't and the eventual conclusion is the Marvell sata 6GB/s controller as used with the P6X58D-E is flawed and I think the jury is out as to if is even passing trim instructions correctly.

Bite the bullet and move the C300 to one of the SATA 3GB/s ports. The slight drop in max read capability is more compensated for.


----------



## aicha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*


I seem to remember reading about this problem before. There was talk about a firmware update for the C300 to fix it but it didn't and the eventual conclusion is the Marvell sata 6GB/s controller as used with the P6X58D-E is flawed and I think the jury is out as to if is even passing trim instructions correctly.

Bite the bullet and move the C300 to one of the SATA 3GB/s ports. The slight drop in max read capability is more compensated for.


I have c300 and no problems here .


----------



## c_loke

If I have my c300 plugged into the marvell 6 gb/s port. Can I just unplug it and stick it into the ich10r port, or will I need to do a clean reinstall?

I made the mistake of installing windows when the marvell controller was set to IDE mode too...


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c_loke*


If I have my c300 plugged into the marvell 6 gb/s port. Can I just unplug it and stick it into the ich10r port, or will I need to do a clean reinstall?

I made the mistake of installing windows when the marvell controller was set to IDE mode too...


Why are you considering moving it?

You can just move it to the ich10r port and then set that as the boot drive. However make sure the port is also set as SATA mode IDE in the bios first.

Once you have moved it then to get to AHCI:

1. Startup "Regedit"
2. Open HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SYSTEM / CurrentControlset / Services
3. Open msahci 
4. In the right field left click on "start" and go to Modify 
5. In the value Data field enter "0" and click "ok"
6. Exit "Regedit"
7. Reboot Rig and enter BIOS (hold "Delete" key while Booting)
8. In your BIOS change SATA Mode to AHCI from IDE
9. Boot into windows 7, the OS will recognize AHCI and install the devices

Now the system needs one more reboot and voilla .. enjoy the improved SSD AHCI performance.


----------



## Norlig

What button must I press to boot into safe mode on the Premium mobo?


----------



## kzinti1

F8.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


F8.


That only brings me to the advanced boot options, where I can chose what HDD to boot from without going into the Bios.

But I found out how to do it, you got to type "Msconfig" in the RUN window, go to Boot, and chose safe boot down to the left. Then restart


----------



## ski-bum

F6
Then select safe mode


----------



## joe pineapples

Hi everyone

Been running 4.2 (HT on) using xmisery's settings, for nearly a year now. When I'm not doing anything intense, I revert back to a stock profile to save a bit of juice. Just wondering if its possible to use throttle back settings (speedstep etc) in the 4.2 profile, if this would effect the OC at all (when in full clock mode), and if not, what other settings besides speedstep, do I need to enable. Would just like to have the best of both worlds without having to load profiles.

thanks
joe


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe pineapples;13605050*
> Hi everyone
> 
> Been running 4.2 (HT on) using xmisery's settings, for nearly a year now. When I'm not doing anything intense, I revert back to a stock profile to save a bit of juice. Just wondering if its possible to use throttle back settings (speedstep etc) in the 4.2 profile, if this would effect the OC at all (when in full clock mode), and if not, what other settings besides speedstep, do I need to enable. Would just like to have the best of both worlds without having to load profiles.
> 
> thanks
> joe


When I tried to use the power saving functions, I found that I got worse performance because my CPU would not go to 4.2Ghz when I needed it. Rather it went to 3,8 Ghz because it thought it did not need to go any higher


----------



## ski-bum

I've been using speedstep with a 4.0 OC for awhile now. I think it works great. When I'm just surfing or checking e-mail it will run just over 2.1 then when I start up a game it's back up to 4.0 and you can hear the cpu fan crank up.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe pineapples;13605050*
> Hi everyone
> 
> Been running 4.2 (HT on) using xmisery's settings, for nearly a year now. When I'm not doing anything intense, I revert back to a stock profile to save a bit of juice. Just wondering if its possible to use throttle back settings (speedstep etc) in the 4.2 profile, if this would effect the OC at all (when in full clock mode), and if not, what other settings besides speedstep, do I need to enable. Would just like to have the best of both worlds without having to load profiles.
> 
> thanks
> joe


Welcome Joe,

Here is a post I made a long long time ago about using power saving features with an OC. It isn't for everyone, but I do think it is for you









http://www.overclock.net/8619345-post755.html

FWIW, in that post I said you need to disable LLC (Load Line Calibration), when in actuality you can leave it enabled, but I recommend disabling it anyways as using it goes against Intel's power delivery guidelines.


----------



## joe pineapples

Thanks for the feedback guys. I went ahead and did a couple of tests, encoding some video, with ss enabled and disabled. Disabled, the clock speed maintained 4.2, but with SS enabled, it fluctuated between 4.0-4.2. Also noted that when idle, it throttled down to 2.4.

So from this, is there anyway to make it stay at a solid 4.2 under load, with ss enabled?. Also is it possible to make it throttle lower than 2.4 when idle?. (at stock 2.6, it throttles back to 1.6)

thx
joe


----------



## Tex1954

Good Grief, this is OVERCLOCK.NET, who wants to go slower???

LOL!!!

Actually, it's fixed in the processor I think, though some other person once mentioned a registry tweak... but, as I recall, the tweak was for standby mode...

That's about as much as I can remember... still think the throttle down is CPU dependent.


----------



## TurboTronix

Trying to overclock my 980x with this board but can't figure out in the Bios what settings need to be manipulated. I've read several instructions and check the overclocking shown in this thread but I am still unsure of the process. For example to get my 980x to 4.0ghz, where do I change this "multiplier" I checked in the Bios and can't figure this out. The CPU freq is it the BCLK Frequency which is by default set to 133? The AI Overclock Tuner, some say to put it on XMP some to manual...

I tried finding some detailed specs that match my setup but can't so if anyone got something similar to my pc setup and got it OCed please let me know...


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe pineapples;13611019*
> Thanks for the feedback guys. I went ahead and did a couple of tests, encoding some video, with ss enabled and disabled. Disabled, the clock speed maintained 4.2, but with SS enabled, it fluctuated between 4.0-4.2. Also noted that when idle, it throttled down to 2.4.
> 
> So from this, is there anyway to make it stay at a solid 4.2 under load, with ss enabled?. Also is it possible to make it throttle lower than 2.4 when idle?. (at stock 2.6, it throttles back to 1.6)
> 
> thx
> joe


Manually set the multiplier to 21x in the BIOS.

It won't ever drop lower then a 12x multi when idle, so it will always idle at 12 x BCLK.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboTronix*


Trying to overclock my 980x with this board but can't figure out in the Bios what settings need to be manipulated. I've read several instructions and check the overclocking shown in this thread but I am still unsure of the process. For example to get my 980x to 4.0ghz, where do I change this "multiplier" I checked in the Bios and can't figure this out. The CPU freq is it the BCLK Frequency which is by default set to 133? The AI Overclock Tuner, some say to put it on XMP some to manual...

I tried finding some detailed specs that match my setup but can't so if anyone got something similar to my pc setup and got it OCed please let me know...


Multiplier changes are made under the CPU RATIO setting.

Since you have a 980x, you can simply to multiplier adjustments to change your cpu frequency, but you can also change your bclk as well. Just remember to keep your memory frequency at 1600mhz or under and your uncore/UCLK around 3200 mhz until you are ready to overclock those factors.


----------



## TurboTronix

Thanks for the reply, that's what I wanted to know. I got it running at 4.3GHZ idle less then 30C and max load hits 50C. All I did is change the multiplier.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*


Multiplier changes are made under the CPU RATIO setting.

Since you have a 980x, you can simply to multiplier adjustments to change your cpu frequency, but you can also change your bclk as well. Just remember to keep your memory frequency at 1600mhz or under and your uncore/UCLK around 3200 mhz until you are ready to overclock those factors.


----------



## jmaz87

Hey Guys I haven't been on recently and wanted to share my experience and maybe get ur advice. Sorry for long'ish post... TIA

A year ago i setup my rig and OC'd to 4.2, 1600 1T but i had to run crzy high volts i couldn't get ANYTHING else stable... vtt was like 1.475 qpi was like 1.4 something.

Anyways i updated bios a couple months ago and lost all my settings cuz im ******ed... OC profiles are only accessible w/ equivalent bios which does make sense.
so i eventually clawed back to my original settings more or less and also added another 6G of ram for a total of 12G. i did a re-seat while cleaning rig and when then 2 middle dimm's stopped recognizing ram...

I sent Mobo to ASUS, they couldn't advance RMA and had no stock so they fixed it in pretty good time. Im assuming they replaced Nbridge but they wouldn't tell me for whatever reason... Now all my OC settings are unstable, making me think something is working diff. (diff requirements?) i would like to think i can now use NORMAL VTT settings etc. but so far no luck...

PLEASE HELP lolz i don't wanna spend another week or 2 doing stability tests everyday after work with no result...THANKYOU THANKYOU

P6X58D-Premium
i7 930 D0
Prolimatech Megalehem w/ syth kaze puller (was push pull but no room with ram)
12Gx6 Kingston Hyper X 2000mhz
Saphire Toxic HD5850 GDDR 5 1G
2x WD caviar black 1TB 6Gb/sec
1x WD caviar black 1TB 3Gb/sec
Antec 1000w quattro?


----------



## Tex1954

Is that SPAM or what? Someone delete that!


----------



## aicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13638520*
> Is that SPAM or what? Someone delete that!










:applaud:


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13638520*
> Is that SPAM or what? Someone delete that!


Aw, c'mon! How could anybody running 72GB of Kingston HyperX 2000 even be capable of spamming?


----------



## dank2hydro

Hi, just wanted to see if anybody had any advice. I OC'ed my i7 930/P6X58D-E to 3.8GHz using XMisery's settings as a guideline. I have had it running for months with no problems. I ran Prime95 for 14 hours, ran Intel Burn Test for 4 hours and OCCT for 2 hours with no BSOD. Recenly I was encoding something on Handbrake and got a BSOD. Went back and tried to replicate the problem but didnt get the BSOD again. Just got it that one time and never popped up again. That was about a month ago so just wondering if anybody had any ideas why it happened?

Thanks


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaz87;13635805*
> Hey Guys I haven't been on recently and wanted to share my experience and maybe get ur advice. Sorry for long'ish post... TIA


Umm, errr, first of all, I would like to point out the Intel spec says the memory controller won't drive more than one stick per channel above 1333 (or was it 1600?). Anyway, I would be very curious to know how you go about OC'ing that beast.

Generally, folks set 1333 MHz DRAM speed and use mulitplier... then start slowly bumping up VCORE when they hit a wall. Then tweak other things...

It isn't clear to me you are doing that. There are several good threads about overclocking an i7 chip too and would hope you go look at them.

For me, 1701 BIOS helped a lot. I left EVERYTHING auto except DRAM voltage, DRAM Speed (1600), and of course the BCLK and Multiplier.

Also, C1E turned off, DP/MP disabled, HT off for initial OC'ing tests, then HT ON for Prime95 testing, and always set in high power mode.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Umm, errr, first of all, I would like to point out the Intel spec says the memory controller won't drive more than one stick per channel above 1333 (or was it 1600?). Anyway, I would be very curious to know how you go about OC'ing that beast.
Anyway, good luck!










thanks for response im 99% its 1600mhz 1T. I was stable for like 10 months absolutely no problems until flash etc.

as far as settings go im not a guru but i've been OC'ing my rigs since my Abit NF7 amd xp2800... but obviously things have changed a lot since then. my P4 was a cake walk









im using standard settings most of which is based of Xmisery 4.2 settings. but i couldn't even boot windows without substantially more VTT and qpi.
i know ur supposed to slowly clock up but there was absolutely no rhyme or reason, or pattern. random volts = stable....

so i worked backwards from target speeds 21x200 and start with low volts slowly working up with different combinations...


----------



## jmaz87

Setup from last year


























Current "setup"


----------



## aicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaz87;13652102*
> Setup from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Year setup rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a car air filter on it ?


----------



## Tex1954

Well, did you ever get it going with default settings? And are you running 1701 BIOS?


----------



## jmaz87

Thanks! yea this is what happens when ur a mechanic and u get drunk one night... it worked suprisingly well. this is the filter a year later (i cleaned it once with a vacum cuz im lazy...)









it was only supposed to be a prototype hence the "name" brand filter







. gorilla tape, Tupperware, and an AFM adapter plate got this job done. again very spur of the moment but i really like the results...

I decided i wanted HDD's mounted horizontally though which means i need to drill into case door and put grommets for sata and power. i'm soooo lazy... but temps are a bit better with case door off. as expected for a wide open case.


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13659366*
> Well, did you ever get it going with default settings? And are you running 1701 BIOS?


default settings??? whatcha mean???

I just got mobo back from asus last week and i just noticed im running 1402!!! ***!!! if my rig was down for nearly 2 weeks just for asus to downgrade me i'm gonna be ******* pissed....
and calling asus is like pulling teeth... they are ******ed over there...

and now that i think about it 1402 wasn't very stable for me at all...I'm truly scared to update now considering asus down-graded me... I'm so confused....

People! i need suggestions!!! i'm currently default settings and i've noticed video hangs like 3 times...(video pauses a sec but audio doesn't....)
Not only is that unacceptable for the parts im running its down-right depressing...


----------



## Tex1954

Well, if I was you, I would start from scratch. Put in only 3 memory sticks, upgrade BIOS, use only one video card, upgrade drivers to whatever and start from there...

And I have found that glitchy uneven display/computer running is typically a bad driver (nvidia for me) and/or a bad memory stick.

After you start from scratch, then you have a place to go. If you just jump in 150% to overclock, likely you accomplish nothing so far as trouble-shooting goes.

AFTER the sticks pass memory test at STOCK speeds with an upgraded BIOS, then you have the possibly corrupt Windows to deal with, so clean install on that too.

I wouldn't change/add a thing until you get a basic NEW installation running and tested; no adding memory sticks or anything until you get the basic STOCK system running.

If it won't run well stock on 3 sticks, go from there...










PS: If you have an old PCI video card laying around, use that if it works instead also! Bad video cards hanging a PCIe channel or 2 or 9 can be a problem too. The idea is to get it into a KNOWN GOOD state, then proceed from there.


----------



## jmaz87

thanks for quick response.
prior to warranty i tested ALL ram and did a fresh install. I'm not opposed to doing it again, i just don't see any definitive reason behind it...

the MAIN problem is the current instability with known stable settings...

the secondary issue is the fact that the only stable settings were unacceptably high volts.

thanks again any more help would be greatly appreciated... im about to throw this whole setup into a big trash can and go AMD... 
i just setup a 6core for my brother, it was easier to OC and is cooler with a quieter (less cfm) cooler...

BUT I HAVEN'T GIVEN UP YET!!!!


----------



## Tex1954

I notice on my board that after I upgraded to 1701, it was in fact a lot more stable. I think they may have tweaked the Vdrop/VDroop a little. In any case, my system is rock solid 4.25GHz 24/7 and has been.

Also, all I had to do was change the multiplier and BCLK and DRAM speed & Voltage, and let the BIOS AUTO the CPU volts etc. and it worked fine. (C1E and HT and such OFF etc.)


----------



## jmaz87

aha so are other multipliers known to be stable? i think 20 and 21 are the only ones i've used...

It just took every fiber of my being to not order a 960 just now...
how do u like ur EX supreme? i've been looking at them for a year now but if i go that route im gonna go all automotive and probably run a LARGE heater core from a pickup and a HUGE reservoir with a beefy pump that will nvr fail... in other words lotsa work...


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I think the Copper Top runs 1c or 2c cooler, but the Supreme HF is fine with the clear top. I think my 950 could use a lap though...

The other 2 EK Lites I have work great on AMD chips. The only thing EK screwed up on was the #4 metric screws and no backplate. Hell, I went to Lowe's and got some 2" long 6-32 flathead screws, a few plastic washers (some oversized), and a few brass spin-on 6/32 nuts and used the stock backplate to mount them.

EK Supreme HF Rev-B on 950
http://i.imgur.com/NVir7.jpg

EK Supreme LTX Acetal Nickel AMD on 1090T (testing setup)
http://i.imgur.com/POkPp.jpg

All my blocks are Nickel plate...
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=30582

The 6-32 flatheads fit perfect on the stock backplate so I tightened them up.
http://i.imgur.com/DgBfS.jpg

Then the backplate needs some plastic washers (some oversized) as spacers to lock it on the Mobo, then the EK Lite AMD on top of that. (the stock backplate protrudes a bit through the front of Mobo)

Have no issues so far in test setup... soon that board and CPU moved to permanent box and another put iniside... so not worried about cheapo hose for now. I have a ton of new tygon tubing to install in the new box.

Anyway, turns out a single RX240 cools a hot AMD 1090T just fine. Max temps in warm room were 38c Prime95... normally runs around 32c or so crunching.

If your board is working at all (as I think it must be), then some minor and careful tweaking should bring it along... but as I said before, need a baseline to work from and make only ONE, UNO, change at a time... takes hours and hours I know, but worth it in the end.


----------



## jmaz87

yea it took a few weeks last time (few hours after work till i pass out)...

I've been thinking about this for awhile and it never occurred to me that having 12G, using all 6 dimm's would require more VTT doh!

so i guess it's back to the drawing board, hopefully i can figure out a good compromise.

as for lapping it was definitely one of the best things i've done! on air my temps are comparable to entry level water under load.
i think i dropped at least 10c maybe 15c.


----------



## jmaz87

now its official. 
i must be crazy cuz i went to flash to newest bios and 17** is gone... then i went to asus's site... 1402 is lates bios offered...

so i must be losing my head... or did i dream up a magical bios that doesn't exist? when i flashed thats when all of this started btw. so now im at 1402 with nowhere else to go...

im starting from scratch (using laptop to type) so wish me luck fellas


----------



## Tex1954

You are not crazy.. I have two boards, one is AMD AM3 socket M4N75TD and one is this board. The AMD board has the 1701 BIOS...

The latest BIOS for this P6X58D-Premium board is 1402.









Guess I mixed it up in my brain. I am running 1402 in this board!!!

Sorry for the brain-fart.









All the things I said about it are correct though. 1402 stabilized the VDroop thing a lot better for me and also added a double memory check.

You are not imagining things... 1701 is there, just wrong board...

ME


----------



## jmaz87

lol i just setup a 6core amd on an msi rig for my bro so i get confused easily too.









on a lighter note i managed to run several passes of IBT @maximum (12g's) last night my max was 92 though...
vcore: 1.5
qpi: 1.35
dram: 1.65
21x200=4.2
ram:1600
uncore:3208
datalink: 7blah blah

i wonder if i can get ram to 2000 and then tighten timings! if not 1600 is fine.

then this morning stress testing my room lost power and my batt backup died very recently... had to repair windows which means i will most likely have to re-install when testing is done.

im a format freak i hate fixing stuff when wiping is more thorough


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaz87;13675287*
> lol i just setup a 6core amd on an msi rig for my bro so i get confused easily too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a lighter note i managed to run several passes of IBT @maximum (12g's) last night my max was 92 though...
> vcore: 1.5
> qpi: 1.35
> dram: 1.65
> 21x200=4.2
> ram:1600
> uncore:3208
> datalink: 7blah blah
> 
> i wonder if i can get ram to 2000 and then tighten timings! if not 1600 is fine.
> 
> then this morning stress testing my room lost power and my batt backup died very recently... had to repair windows which means i will most likely have to re-install when testing is done.
> 
> im a format freak i hate fixing stuff when wiping is more thorough


Well, if it helps, I have 2KMHz mems and only run them 1600MHz-ish... Seems like the benchmarks I did showed no real improvement from 1600ish to 2000ish.

Here is my 24/7 run info as currently configure via CPU-Z 1.57 (edited way down):

NameIntel Core i7 950
CodenameBloomfield
SpecificationIntel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz
Package (platform ID)Socket 1366 LGA (0x1)
Core SteppingD0
TDP Limit130 Watts
Core Speed4259.6 MHz
Multiplier x FSB21.00 x 202.8 MHz
Rated Bus speed3651.1 MHz
Stock frequency3066 MHz
Turbo Modesupported, disabled

Chipset

NorthbridgeIntel X58 rev. 13
SouthbridgeIntel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev. 00
Graphic InterfacePCI-Express
PCI-E Link Widthx16
Memory TypeDDR3
Memory Size6144 MBytes
ChannelsTriple
Memory Frequency811.4 MHz (2:8)
CAS# latency (CL)9.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD)9
RAS# Precharge (tRP)9
Cycle Time (tRAS)24
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)88
Command Rate (CR)1T
Uncore Frequency3245.4 MHz

Mainboard ModelP6X58D PREMIUM (0x000003CE - 0xC922E784)

Hardware Monitors

Hardware monitorWinbond W83667HG
Voltage 01.42 Volts [0xB2] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 15.12 Volts [0xD5] (+5V)
Voltage 23.26 Volts [0xCC] (+3.3V)
Voltage 31.62 Volts [0xCB] (VIN3)
Voltage 411.80 Volts [0xD2] (+12V)
Voltage 61.11 Volts [0x8B] (VIN6)
Temperature 028°C (82°F) [0x1C] (SYSTIN)
Temperature 155°C (131°F) [0x6E] (CPUTIN)
Temperature 230°C (86°F) [0x3C] (AUXTIN)
Fan 13125 RPM [0x1B] (CPUFANIN0)
Fan 23668 RPM [0xB8] (AUXFANIN0)
Fan 31232 RPM [0x89] (AUXFANIN1)
Fan 45444 RPM [0x1F] (AUXFANIN2)

DMI BIOS
vendorAmerican Megatrends Inc.
version1402
date03/25/2011

DMI Processor
manufacturerIntel
modelIntel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz
clock speed4259.0 MHz
FSB speed202.0 MHz
multiplier21.0x

DMI Memory Controller
correction64-bit ECC
Max module size4096 MBytes

DMI Memory Module
designationDIMM0
size2048 MBytes (single bank)

DMI Memory Module
designationDIMM1

DMI Memory Module
designationDIMM2
size2048 MBytes (single bank)

DMI Memory Module
designationDIMM3

DMI Memory Module
designationDIMM4
size2048 MBytes (single bank)

DMI Memory Module
designationDIMM5

Software

Windows VersionMicrosoft Windows 7 (6.1) Service Pack 1 (Build 7601)
DirectX Version11.0


----------



## jmaz87

bios settings would be more helpful, based on the info here our only diff is that u are 2mhz higher bclock. and lower vcore which is understandable due to having have the memory.
timings are the same too.

BAD NEWS: after power outage i have had several BSOD's so i ran memtest and got 2 errors after about 20min... so i went to default settings to run memtest again for a baseline.
if i pass at factory settings i will have to re-install windows7 and hope for the best... i hope nothing was damaged....


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaz87;13675990*
> BAD NEWS: after power outage i have had several BSOD's so i ran memtest and got 2 errors after about 20min... so i went to default settings to run memtest again for a baseline.
> if i pass at factory settings i will have to re-install windows7 and hope for the best... i hope nothing was damaged....


Indeed. bad memory is the pits. However, one gains very little trying to go from say 9-9-9-24 to 8-9-8-22 and such. The Intel Triple Channel memory controller runs fine and keeps the CPU fed very well with normal timings. I've done a LOT of benchmarks and it makes little difference past 1600NHz or with tighter timings. So, my preferred method is run with margin to allow for temperature and other variations.

Also, I use Acronis and CLONE my SSD offline from a CD boot once a week so I don't have to do from scratch installs. It works very well for that sort of thing.

Hmm, next time I reboot I will jot down the BIOS settings for you. As of now, I have to run to the store then get ready to watch the Indy 500 on streaming video...


----------



## jmaz87

lol thanks! sounds like we will be doing the same thing

yea i've used acronis in the past i just stopped using images years ago because i'm too lazy and i never had problems with my P4 rig for like 5years... i guess i was spoiled on the P4 durability.

well it ran nearly 3 passes no problems so it must be a setting issue.
can i isolate my bclock by lowering cpu and ram multipliers to test its stability? i read that somewhere, it would allow me to find a good stable bclck independent of other conflicts, then i can bring other variables back into the equation.

is that a pipe dream??? meantime i guess ill bump bclck to 202 like u and see what happens


----------



## Tex1954

Sure, you set your DRAM to run 1066 or 1333, set your multiplier low, say 14 or 15 and start pushing the BCLK until you find the BCLK wall. My BCLK wall is around 223MHz IIRC... but I might have had another problem at the time. In any case, once you discover the BCLK wall, and every processor has one, then drop it 10% and leave that as your maximum to allow headroom.

If you are doing a suicide run, just for the CPU-Z validation fun stuff, then push it max. But for everyday use, I would leave at least 10% headroom for load, voltage, and temperature variances.


----------



## jmaz87

im only going for 24/7 and just 200x21 with ram at 1600 is enough for me atm. i just need more stability and its not there lol.

after setting ram and cpu multipliers low i ran 5 passes IBT maximum no problems... so i don't know if my bclk is the issue... (this was at 202)

i thought maybe i could raise bclk a hair in-case i found a "hole" as it were. now i don't really know what to do lolz

i guess ill raise just raise one then the other back up and see what happens


----------



## jmaz87

oh and i wired a big-a$$ lawn-mower batt into my UPS and its all hooked up now so hopefully ill NEVER have a pwr failure during stress testing!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmaz87*


oh and i wired a big-a$$ lawn-mower batt into my UPS and its all hooked up now so hopefully ill NEVER have a pwr failure during stress testing!


LOL! Yes, good idea. I have 2 UPS in here myself. One is 2000VA and the other is 1750 VA...

Sigh, I don't know exactly how methodical you have been, but getting a stable 4GHz should be no problem.

Haven't had to reboot in a while and I am in a contest crunching BOINC tasks, but I'll get you all my settings soon...


----------



## jmaz87

no biggie! just the fact that ur helping is great!

last test was at 215x15 etc... so far so good, 220 did'nt work (got impatient) so ill try 217.
either way u know my goals. like i said before i was a year stable no problems until reflash etc...
so ill put it through its paces. u think 200 is ok or did u choose 202 for any particular reason??? 
also, now that i know i can go higher, what should i start with first ram or cpu? (at around 200 that is)


----------



## kckyle

first post updated guys. now includes the E sig, sorry it took me so long to get it done, i just got done with all my finals about 3 days ago.

oh and member list updated as of 5/30/11


----------



## jmaz87

there he is! whatsup buddy!

so tex has been trying to get me stable again. was fine for a year until reflash and since had to warranty board blah blah blah (they "fixed" it)

so im up to 12G ram now (our setup is very similar) but lost ALL stability at 4.2
i spent all weekend working back up to where i am now. uncore, ram, qpi is all stable so its gotta be my PIA 930...
im back to 9-9-9-24-88-1T @1603mhz (200bclk) but when i up multiplier on cpu back to 21 i cant even get into windows without lots O volts...

any suggestions??? if i can't make head way ill memtest at current settings just to eliminate ANYTHING else.

oh and i hope im still on the list lol it was a year ago...


----------



## jmaz87

UPDATE:
so as of this morning i FINALLY got some progress... im throwing caution to the wind atm cuz if i fry the 930 ill almost be happy







so i have an excuse to get a 960.

anyway vcore is 1.525 cpu-z shows 1.512 i forget wat qpi is... but its on 3rd pass of IBT maximum 97,97,91,91 loaded...
so im very unhappy with temps but i might let it cool after test and tweak heatsink a bit. AS5 has cured yet anyways...

THANKS TEX FOR UR HELP! hopefully i can drop vcore a bit more now but who knows...
at least ram is 1T


----------



## Cykososhull

I'm bored and curious this morning...is it worth it to take off the north/south bridge heatsink and reapply something better like shin-etsu? I've always wondered and now am asking.


----------



## jmaz87

id say it depends on NB temps.does urs get hot???

on another note my qpi was 1.3625 ran 5 passes IBT maximum (12gb) but BSOD on reboots... several diff codes...
tried bumping either or but no effect.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaz87;13687455*
> *id say it depends on NB temps.does urs get hot???*
> 
> on another note my qpi was 1.3625 ran 5 passes IBT maximum (12gb) but BSOD on reboots... several diff codes...
> tried bumping either or but no effect.


No. It stays around 28-30C. I just feel like dinking around. Although I already applied shin etsu to my 1st 5870 and I'm going to do it to my 2nd. I figured while I'm in there I might as well have a look around. It's just that I've never seen a diagram or ever taken one off, so I figured my fellow board owners could square me away.


----------



## Tex1954

Pheew, finally rebooted and wrote stuff down. These are my SIG Rig settings until I get the new box with 2 radiators setup. These settings have been 100% stable since 1402 BIOS under any/all tests.

*******************************************
BIOS Version: 1402
4.265 GHz

AI Tweaker:

Ratio = 21
SpeedStep = DISABLED
Xtreme = ENABLE
BCLK = 203 (about 10% below the max I found)
PCIe = 100
DRAM = 1627
UCLK = AUTO
QPI = AUTO

DRAM = ALL AUTO

CPU Voltage Control = MANUAL
CPU Volts = AUTO (CPU-Z says 1.424 fully loaded)
CPU PLL = 1.84
DRAM Bus Voltage = 1.64

Everything else maybe not mentioned on this BIOS page is AUTO.

Advance CPU Page:

Ratio = 21
C1E = DISABLED
HW Pre = DISABLED
Adj. Pre = DISABLED
MPS = MODERN
Intel Virt Tech = DISABLED
CPU Temp = ENABLED
Exec Dis Bit = DISABLED
HT = ENABLED
Active Cores = ALL

*************************************

Keep in mind every CPU and every Mobo is different...

Hope this helps...










PS: You know those little Asus fans you get with the Mobo for the FETs? I bought some extra on Ebay of those and with a little razor blade and such mounted a second one on the bigger heatsink below the CPU... had to get rid of a little ridge on the plastic to stick it on, but seems to work well.

PPS: Also remember if you turn off Hyper Threading you will drop your CPU temps a LOT!! Typically my CPU temps drop 11c with HT off.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaz87;13683572*
> there he is! whatsup buddy!
> 
> so tex has been trying to get me stable again. was fine for a year until reflash and since had to warranty board blah blah blah (they "fixed" it)
> 
> so im up to 12G ram now (our setup is very similar) but lost ALL stability at 4.2
> i spent all weekend working back up to where i am now. uncore, ram, qpi is all stable so its gotta be my PIA 930...
> im back to 9-9-9-24-88-1T @1603mhz (200bclk) but when i up multiplier on cpu back to 21 i cant even get into windows without lots O volts...
> 
> any suggestions??? if i can't make head way ill memtest at current settings just to eliminate ANYTHING else.
> 
> oh and i hope im still on the list lol it was a year ago...


nothing much here, just finished the semester, and now i can open up my witcher 2 and fable 3!!









i'm very surprised that this thread is still going so strong, this thread actually got more than half a million views all the effort goes to everyone who spend their time of the day helping others out here. much appreciated!


----------



## jmaz87

yup yup! i may not like the volts but i can live with temps under normal use. encoding doesn't get nearly as hot as IBT max

thanks tex! i hope i found a good place where i am now. the biggest thing is the extra strain having 6x2 Kingston 2000 running @ 1603 1T. just get ready to up ur Vcore. but im loving it!!! its def noticeable especially with all the multi-tasking i do even when encoding.

when ur in the middle of a project, watching a mounted blue-ray, maxing bandwith DL'in, every little bit helps... my news software is VERY demanding when i try to load some of the bigger groups.

anyway thanks again for everybodies support!!!


----------



## kckyle

is it worth it having 6x2 kingston 2000mhz rams? i'm starting in digital photography this summer and i'm debating whether i should upgrade my ram from 6 to 12gb.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, it's clear many newer applications benefit from tons of RAM!!! However, the intel spec for number of sticks vs. speed could be a problem. I always thought I would swap out my three 2Gig sticks for 4Gig sticks to upgrade... but that's me.

Many folks have no problem running six 2Gig sticks I found out so I guess it's up to you and the application. Even with 6Gig memory there have been times I wished I had more... especially some BOINC tasks that take 425Meg each on an 8 CPU system... I had to cut back on a couple apps to avoid disk drive thrashing...

Bottom line is according to specs, running 6 sticks at 1600MHz is not allowed or supported... but as always, YMMV.....


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle;13699052*
> is it worth it having 6x2 kingston 2000mhz rams? i'm starting in digital photography this summer and i'm debating whether i should upgrade my ram from 6 to 12gb.


Depends on how far you're getting into it IMO. If you're rocking LR3 & CS5 at the same time editing large batches and cataloging everything you have. Or creating HDR images with hundreds of RAW pics it would look like a good move to me. Although I would be more tempted to look at a 3 X 4 12gb kit or even sell what you have and look at a 1333Mhz 6 X 4 kit. (if you needed that though you wouldn't be asking







)

I mess around with digital photography as a not so serious hobby quite a bit and 6 is plenty for me. I'm just editing one pic at a time and usually process RAW in Lightroom then close it out and then open other editing programs if I'm going to (most often not). I've figured I'd add more RAM when I start actually doing something that I wish I had it. Just hasn't happened yet.

I did set my mother up ( who is more along the lines of a serious semi-pro ) with a 6 X 2 1600MHz kit (she insisted). She usually processes batches of several hundred photos at a time. She is quite happy with it. No heavy editing just RAW exposure & white balance etc..

Just a few thoughts, maybe you get something out of that, maybe you don't.


----------



## jmaz87

i agree with sizzle

i do a lot of encoding and really extensive HDD thrashing, plus i like mounting Blue-ray images and REALLY heavy multi-tasking. when i have 10conn DL'ing simultaneously, im watching a movie, and encoding stuff starts getting wierd..

i just got my 6x2 stable and i've already hit the cieling once or twice but HDD's are def my bottle neck. even with 2 6g/sec WD cav blacks...
time to get a raptor for boot...


----------



## kckyle

yeah the thing is i want to get 3x4gb sticks. but they don't match my current kingston hyperx t1 2000 series profile. both physical looking and the speed/timing profile. i want to get a matching set since it's easier to set the timing. or is it not?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


yeah the thing is i want to get 3x4gb sticks. but they don't match my current kingston hyperx t1 2000 series profile. both physical looking and the speed/timing profile. i want to get a matching set since it's easier to set the timing. or is it not?


Well, contrary to Intel specifications, seems Asus has tested 1600MHz memory in 6 slot configuration in the QVL...

http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/Int...D_Premium/#MSL

However, I can't find anywhere that says mixing is okay... it's always been generally understood that for best performance, one should match all the memory modules. Personally, I always ran into trouble mixing and matching so don't do it...

Here is what the manual says...

http://i.imgur.com/T1kgD.jpg

Who knows what can actually be done... I hate to waste money though...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Not that I haven't done it before on lower end systems but I wouldn't want to mix and match. I was more talking about replacing the current three 2GB sticks with a set of three 4GB sticks.

As far as spec on it, I more look at it similar to overclocking. Intel doesn't tell us that our CPU's will do 4Ghz but most are capable of it. Just comes down to fine tuning the individual hardware, Some can, some can't. How much punishment the memory controller can take will come down to the individual hardware as well. I've ran 6 X 2GB @ 1600Mhz. It worked no hiccups. (other than getting in the way of a CPU fan).

I'd just rather have 3 X 4GB if it were me. My understanding is that the DIMM's are usually of much higher quality. + less stress on the memory controller for the same performance. + leaves the door open for further upgrading.


----------



## kckyle

true, but i don't want to waste my current 3x2gb sticks though.







i think i'll just get another 3x2gb of the same model, if anything i'll probably be building an ivy bridge in the future.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;13724398*
> Not that I haven't done it before on lower end systems but I wouldn't want to mix and match. I was more talking about replacing the current three 2GB sticks with a set of three 4GB sticks.
> 
> As far as spec on it, I more look at it similar to overclocking. Intel doesn't tell us that our CPU's will do 4Ghz but most are capable of it. Just comes down to fine tuning the individual hardware, Some can, some can't. How much punishment the memory controller can take will come down to the individual hardware as well. I've ran 6 X 2GB @ 1600Mhz. It worked no hiccups. (other than getting in the way of a CPU fan).
> 
> I'd just rather have 3 X 4GB if it were me. My understanding is that the DIMM's are usually of much higher quality. + less stress on the memory controller for the same performance. + leaves the door open for further upgrading.


FWIW, I recently upgraded my 3x2GB dominator kit to a 3x4GB vengeance kit and couldn't be happier. Didn't even need to adjust the QPI voltage. Lost a little bit in the timings (7-7-7 vs. 8-8-8) but I don't notice the difference.

I have had experience running 6x2 and it definitely hindered my overclocking performance...required significantly more QPI voltage especially as I approached 200Bclk and 4ghz. But that was on a C0 processor a couple of years ago.


----------



## Droogie

Just bought this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813131641R

Do I get my secret handshake now?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Hey everyone









I have one of these sitting in my room, with 2 Mofset blocks an a fullcover block, so fully watercooled.

I originally planned to sell it, but it's taking longer than I'd like, and was considering using it. I'd have to drain my loop, which would be a pain due to my setup, but it's doable.

My current board (UD3R) doesn't want to boot with any sort of overclock it seems, but I don't really want to overclock, although I'd like the ability to have a go!

What advantages would I see using this board over my UD3R? Apart from the fact it'd be fully water-cooled?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droogie*


Just bought this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813131641R

Do I get my secret handshake now?










lol your name will be on the owner's list if that's what you meant


----------



## Jan Kyster

Just found this thread! Like coming home!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


*if you own one... post here! POST YOUR P6X58D BUILD TODAY WITH PICS!*


Mine - so to be redone


















P6X58D-E w/i7-930, 5970 (+5870) never had any issues.

Except once with a BIOS "update" that made the system overheat in BIOS and in BIOS only... most annoying.


----------



## Droogie

I've been reading some issues about the first boot in newegg reviews. I assume those are user error, but wondering if I should have any issues with the setup in my sig rig? Minus motherboard, of course.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13742149*
> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of these sitting in my room, with 2 Mofset blocks an a fullcover block, so fully watercooled.
> 
> I originally planned to sell it, but it's taking longer than I'd like, and was considering using it. I'd have to drain my loop, which would be a pain due to my setup, but it's doable.
> 
> My current board (UD3R) doesn't want to boot with any sort of overclock it seems, but I don't really want to overclock, although I'd like the ability to have a go!
> 
> What advantages would I see using this board over my UD3R? Apart from the fact it'd be fully water-cooled?


You didn't happen to pick that board up from luke997 did ya?

Its a solid board. I can't say it is that much better than your gigabyte but it is a proven overclocking board, and if you are wanting to learn and already have a loop setup, then go for it. Keep in mind that you will see a drop in flow because of all the blocks, but if you can minimize use of angled fittings it shouldn't be too bad. Two loops might be prudent if you are WC'ing the graphics too.

I've been running my premium with the OC in my sig for about 15 months now. For the past 6 months it has been doing nothing but encoding video 24/7. Speaks for itself I think.


----------



## Droogie

Since I bought it open box, I'm wondering where I can get a new q-connector if it doesn't have one? I found the I/O shield on the Asus website already (just in case), but unable to find that connector.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;13747898*
> Since I bought it open box, I'm wondering where I can get a new q-connector if it doesn't have one? I found the I/O shield on the Asus website already (just in case), but unable to find that connector.


http://shop.ebay.com/items/asus%20q-connector?_dmd=1&_sop=12&rvr_id=237551762711&clk_rvr_id=237551762711&rawquery=asus+q+connector&MT_ID=8&crlp=393198016_1&tt_encode=raw&keyword=asus+q-connector&geo_id=1










PS: Ebay has those Asus fans too... I use 2 of them on my mobo... got extra's off ebay.


----------



## Eggy88

Has anyone had constant boot loops on this board? (P6X58D-E)

Have a rig here that i cant get up and running now. It starts, then after anything from 1-5 Sec loops. No post, No nothing.

Video: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nYoz3NBobQ&feature=channel_video_title[/ame[/URL]]

- Have tried pulling the CMOS battery and leave it out, with the power cord out for 20min, but the same thing.
- Have tried only one DIM, but to litle help.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13747945*
> http://shop.ebay.com/items/asus%20q-connector?_dmd=1&_sop=12&rvr_id=237551762711&clk_rvr_id=237551762711&rawquery=asus+q+connector&MT_ID=8&crlp=393198016_1&tt_encode=raw&keyword=asus+q-connector&geo_id=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Ebay has those Asus fans too... I use 2 of them on my mobo... got extra's off ebay.


Are those q-connectors universal? I found them on the Asus site, but this board isn't listed under the boards that it works for.


----------



## Tex1954

Have no idea if they are universal... I only have the one.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13748110*
> Have no idea if they are universal... I only have the one.


http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2104

Those are the connectors.


----------



## Tex1954

That looks exactly like mine. I looked close with the side off...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13748072*
> Has anyone had constant boot loops on this board? (P6X58D-E)
> 
> Have a rig here that i cant get up and running now. It starts, then after anything from 1-5 Sec loops. No post, No nothing.
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Have tried pulling the CMOS battery and leave it out, with the power cord out for 20min, but the same thing.
> - Have tried only one DIM, but to litle help.


Is your monitor not plugged in ? Didn't look like it in video.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;13742103*
> Just bought this:


Secret handshakes.........








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jan Kyster;13743011*
> Just found this thread! Like coming home!


Welcome home.... Nice case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;13743608*
> I've been reading some issues about the first boot in newegg reviews. I assume those are user error, but wondering if I should have any issues with the setup in my sig rig? Minus motherboard, of course.


Might be wrong but I think maybe you are referring how it likes to boot to SATA 6 first. Minor annoyance at most and you can change it.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;13748272*
> Is your monitor not plugged in ? Didn't look like it in video.


OFC it is, look at 0:06 and 0:50 in the video.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13749733*
> OFC it is, look at 0:06 and 0:50 in the video.


Ok just making sure. Looked like it could have been an adapter plug with nothing plugged into it when I watched it. And I had similar problems one night when I was half asleep and forgot to plug the monitor cable back into the GPU.









That said, I'd reseat GPU, reseat ram, double check all psu connections. Try different GPU or GPU in different machine.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Ok just making sure. Looked like it could have been an adapter plug with nothing plugged into it when I watched it. And I had similar problems one night when I was half asleep and forgot to plug the monitor cable back into the GPU.









That said, I'd reseat GPU, reseat ram, double check all psu connections. Try different GPU or GPU in different machine.


Tried reseating the GPU - No Help
Tried another GPU - No Help
Tried another ram stick - No Help.


----------



## jmaz87

yea my 6x2G has worked perfectly. but im still fine tuning... have had a few issues at reboot etc. i think its HDD related tho.

i def wouldn't mix. if u wanna sell ur old 3x2 lmk i might build another rig in the next few months.


----------



## jmaz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13750655*
> Tried reseating the GPU - No Help
> Tried another GPU - No Help
> Tried another ram stick - No Help.


u made sure to use first channel? its the 2nd from cpu i believe i did the same thing once.

when i flashed bios a few months ago my mobo would loop 2-3 times then boot. it was very consistant but drove me crzy. i ended up sending to asus for another issue and when it came back it was fixed.

possibly NB?


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaz87;13758279*
> when i flashed bios a few months ago my mobo would loop 2-3 times then boot.


Sounds exactly like what mine has been doing since I flashed the latest BIOS update. It's kind of aggravating but it still runs okay.


----------



## Droogie

Trying to use the template for 4.01ghz for the 930. My settings are quite a bit different. The memory goes to 1600, and not 1531. Also, it shows UCLK frequency at 3063, while the lowest mine goes is 3200. Just wondering how to adjust for this.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

To get that 1531 you have to have the baseclock set at 191 for it to be an option. Trick on that template is to start at the top and work your way down.


----------



## Sean Webster

I'm wondering... would the ocz vertex 3 not perform at spec on the sata 3 as an os drive?


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


To get that 1531 you have to have the baseclock set at 191 for it to be an option. Trick on that template is to start at the top and work your way down.


I did exactly that.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;13831446*
> I'm wondering... would the ocz vertex 3 not perform at spec on the sata 3 as an os drive?


bottlenecked around 400mbps. sequential wise.


----------



## Droogie

Well, fired it up under a cold boot. It's giving the same issue that it had on the old board. Only 4 gigs showing up out of 6. The memok button fixes it, but I don't want to have to do that every time I boot up.


----------



## ziggys

xmisery. You never fail me. Thanks at 4200 and stable with Cubase 6


----------



## ziggys

ziggys 4.2 via xmisery settings


----------



## Akusho

Hello!
Is there a difference in which PCI-E slot i put the video card? (1st or 2nd)


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13939973*
> Hello!
> Is there a difference in which PCI-E slot i put the video card? (1st or 2nd)


Shouldn't matter. Haven't had reason as of yet to try it though.

You can set it in BIOS to lock it in X16-X16-X1 just in case the auto detect throws it in X16-X8-X8. Not that it would make much of a difference anyway.


----------



## kzinti1

I was just comparing audiochips on my various ASUS mobo's at NewEgg.
I found out that the only P6X58-D Premium they have is an open-box. Has this mobo been dicontinued?
While searching under "ASUS P6X58" I even found a mobo I'd never about. The P6X58-E *WS*! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131715&cm_re=ASUS_P6X58-_-13-131-715-_-Product
Have any of you heard of, or tried this mobo? The 1st posted review at NewEgg was made on 4/8/2011 so it's been out at least 3 months. In that review it was stated that this mobo is a revision of the P6T6 Revolution.
It's just so strange for me to have never even heard of this new mobo.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Ya those P6X58's snuck in there on me too. There is the WS as well as the P6X58-E Pro. A digital power design seems to be the big change.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1366/P6X58E_PRO/

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1366/P6X58E_WS/

The Newish Rampage III Black Edition seems to be using the new power design also.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Is this what it should look like when Flashing my BIOS using ASUSUpdate?

I'm concerned with how the ROM type looks completely different than the one I have now.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Guys, I have just replaced my RAM because I had the whole only showing 4GB of 6GB thing going on and its still happening. I changed to a 6GB kit of Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600 C8 which I believe is on the QVL. Is there any fixes or tricks to getting it work? CPU-z shows it as 6 GB but not Windows or my boot screen. Funny thing though, CPU-z shows 2GB's in slots 1,2&3 instead of 1,3&5. Any ideas or thoughts? I have rma'd the board like 8 times already and changed the CPU. I have literally changed every part in this computer at least once. Me= frustrated :'(

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## kzinti1

As long as the incorrect showing of installed memory has been around on these boards, including mine, I think it has to be an inherent flaw somewhere in the design. I've tried everything I've ever heard of to get mine to show 6GB. and it just refuses to do so.
Every utility I use, *except Intel branded ones*, show the correct amount of memory. Have you heard of any other mobo that does this? If it's limited to certain ones then we could find what the matching components are between the different boards and try to narrow the problem down.
One of these days I'm gonna unhook all my hdd's, install a new, spare ssd and reinstall Windows to see if the memory is shown correctly before anything else is installed on the drive except the mobo's driver disk. Maybe it's a combination of certain installed programs that leads to this error.
I'm almost past really caring. Almost. I hate a mystery but I've worried with this way too long now. I know the memory is working so I guess it really doesn't matter. It's like a non-malignant mole on my face. I have it removed and it comes right back. It doesn't hurt anything but it's an insignificent problem I just want to go away.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;13986627*
> As long as the incorrect showing of installed memory has been around on these boards, including mine, I think it has to be an inherent flaw somewhere in the design. I've tried everything I've ever heard of to get mine to show 6GB. and it just refuses to do so.
> Every utility I use, *except Intel branded ones*, show the correct amount of memory. Have you heard of any other mobo that does this? If it's limited to certain ones then we could find what the matching components are between the different boards and try to narrow the problem down.
> One of these days I'm gonna unhook all my hdd's, install a new, spare ssd and reinstall Windows to see if the memory is shown correctly before anything else is installed on the drive except the mobo's driver disk. Maybe it's a combination of certain installed programs that leads to this error.
> I'm almost past really caring. Almost. I hate a mystery but I've worried with this way too long now. I know the memory is working so I guess it really doesn't matter. It's like a non-malignant mole on my face. I have it removed and it comes right back. It doesn't hurt anything but it's an insignificent problem I just want to go away.


Try to switch the dim slots each stick is in like just put the ram in the previous rams slot. It worked for me. I think that some sticks don't like certain slots lol


----------



## Akusho

If Windows is not showing all of the installed memory, I think it's RMA time. I've read a couple of cases of this problem when I was building my rig. I cant remember what was the cause exactly, but i think that some of the pins were not reaching the CPU, the M/B was bent somehow i guess. I cant say for sure that this is the case with yours, but that's what I read back in the day.

Also, for reasons that are not relevant, I've been through 2 Gigabyte UD3Rs, 2 MSI GD-65 and the P6X58D-E and had no problems with memory, so It's not a flaw with most of the X58 boards.

So if you wont be able to fix this with ram slot switching or w/e other solutions you can come up with - RMA.
Also, google.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

cough, cough, cough, cough, corsair, cough, cough, cough, cough, cough

Sorry, had a tickle in my throat there.....


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;13988807*
> cough, cough, cough, cough, corsair, cough, cough, cough, cough, cough
> 
> Sorry, had a tickle in my throat there.....


The guy tried either different manufacturers or different models of memory, no way it's Corsairs fault.


----------



## kckyle

oh wow, i gotta admit this is a really entry board for x58 when ivy bridge is right around the corner.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13989306*
> The guy tried either different manufacturers or different models of memory, no way it's Corsairs fault.


I obviously wasn't being overly serious.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle;13989443*
> oh wow, i gotta admit this is a really entry board for x58 when ivy bridge is right around the corner.


The new Asus boards made more sense after I read about Intel postponing Ivy for no other reason than to throw a bone to the 1155 board makers. Breaths a little more life into these old 1366 boards though.


----------



## kzinti1

I just found this review: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/06/09/asus_p6x58e_ws_workstation_motherboard_review/ just in case I ain't the only one that's never heard of it. It received an Editor's Choice Silver Enthusiast Award from [Hard]|OCP so it must really be something special.
With ASUS and Gagabyte producing all these new X58 boards when the platform is supposedly EOL and now Ivy Bridge being put off several more months again, the P6X58 and i7-9xx cpu's (which are coming down in price almost every week) are still worth some very serious consideration for people still on the rail over whether to go with LGA155 as I did or go ahead and wait for the LGA 2011. It's something to think about. Especially since I have 2 empty cases and 2 more free ports on my KVM switch!


----------



## routek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Guys, I have just replaced my RAM because I had the whole only showing 4GB of 6GB thing going on and its still happening. I changed to a 6GB kit of Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600 C8 which I believe is on the QVL. Is there any fixes or tricks to getting it work? CPU-z shows it as 6 GB but not Windows or my boot screen. Funny thing though, CPU-z shows 2GB's in slots 1,2&3 instead of 1,3&5. Any ideas or thoughts? I have rma'd the board like 8 times already and changed the CPU. I have literally changed every part in this computer at least once. Me= frustrated :'(

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


I've had this problem turn up as well.

I tried everything from changing the RAM around into different slots but Slot B1 would always be the slot that the RAM disappears

My fault was intermittent so its hard to pin down and not that bothersome to me over the many months, not enough to RMA. I tried the stock cooler, different pressure on my NH-D14, have checked the CPU socket pins and can't find anything wrong, even took hi-res pictures at different angles to study in photoshop, same with the ram slot. The CPU pads all have contacts marks. Tried default bios settings, with stock cooler and other QPI RAM voltage settings.

I was convinced it was socket related as I would just flex the cpu cooler slightly and the RAM would show in full. Maybe I was just flexing the board but still convinced it was some physical problem. I've been ultra careful fitting the CPU from new and have read even before buying of cold boot problems on X58 platform.

I recently installed the latest bios and haven't seen any RAM problems yet, 6GB every time. I changed the bios on each new release before 602 hoping something would fix it but as I said I was convinced it was hardware not aligning, perhaps a slightly bent pin that's so hard to see.

Flashing to 602, now I just don't know. It's been a week now haven't seen 4GB. I remember reading a review before buying and they stated it was a bios issue for the 4gb ram problem.

I've not checked back through the thread but I presume you've already installed Bios 602.

With searching over the months this mobo seems the worst for this problem.

Here is my RAM
F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM










The only thing I do notice is when I had the intermittent fault, when I changed back to default bios settings, the full ram would popup without touching anything else, I thought some progress was made but it was short lived and would start showing 4gb pretty soon afterwards but did give me doubt that it may be software after all.

So right now I'm a week in the with the 602 bios, stock cooler at default bios settings and no sign of 4gb, even after waiting a full day and booting it up. I've run stock cooler and default bios settings before a few times with older bios releases to no avail.

I'll report back when I decide to fit my NH-D14 and return my overclocks but now I'm thinking the RAM support is sketchy and I've got lucky with my RAM and the new bios. Maybe flexing the cooler can somehow mask the real problem of software.


----------



## Akusho

You should have RMA'ed it as soon as you saw the problem... now you don't really know if it's fixed or not.


----------



## routek

As I said before, its an intermittent fault that hasn't bothered me too much.

Whether it's fixed or not doesn't matter, if it's not fixed then I just carry on using it as before. If fixed then its a little bonus. I don't understand your point of "now you don't really know if it's fixed or not".

I've been 99% happy with the board and don't mind removing stuff once in a while on a rainy day or cleaning dust out etc.


----------



## steadly2004

I just bought one from a fellow member here on OCN, to replace my current bloodrage GTI and open the future route of TRI-SLI for my 570's. I'm pretty excited, but I can't install until I have a few days off of work to break down and reassemble the whole watercooling loop.

I am concerned that the SLI spaces are a bit closer, and I don't have as much good airflow in my case. But, we'll see. I do love the fact that the board comes with a fan, which has a sticker saying "optional for watercool" or whatever, lol.

I also hope that I can get my CPU past 3.9ghz, on my bloodrage I couldn't get it past 3.9 without my memory dropping to 2/6gb for some reason, no matter what I did with the voltages, or how I mix/matched the multiplier or whatever. I have good temps and want to push the chip with better voltage control.

Also, everybody is in agreement not to use the SATA 3 without a SATA 3 drive right? I mean the marvell controller isn't known to be that great right? Like I have to sata 2 ssd's and 1 sata 3 HDD. I might hook that one up to it, but I don't expect any gains in performance from that hard drive.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;13747898*
> Since I bought it open box, I'm wondering where I can get a new q-connector if it doesn't have one? I found the I/O shield on the Asus website already (just in case), but unable to find that connector.


Hi,

I have one.

Didn't like the double connection and pinned them individually.
Off this board.
pic

Let me know.
I'd leave it off.









Later


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek;14002014*
> As I said before, its an intermittent fault that hasn't bothered me too much.
> 
> Whether it's fixed or not doesn't matter, if it's not fixed then I just carry on using it as before. If fixed then its a little bonus. I don't understand your point of "now you don't really know if it's fixed or not".
> 
> I've been 99% happy with the board and don't mind removing stuff once in a while on a rainy day or cleaning dust out etc.


Well... we are different







I cant understand yours either







For the money I payed for the board I expect it to work perfectly, and when I buy 6 GB of memory, i expect 6 GB of memory.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I tried a single dimm in each slot and it is my A1 slot that is acting up. I was using Corsair XMS3 DDR3 [email protected] (had RAM under clocked to [email protected]) and I even tried loosening timings. I checked my CPU socket and there was an area that didn't look completely uniform with the rest but my CPU had wear marks on all of the pads so it might just be discoloration. If I took some high res images would someone look at them for me and see off they can figure it out? I need to take the board out on Tuesday anyways to put it in my new HAF X I bout for it so I can take the pics then. My camera has 12.1 Megapixels so it should be good enough right? I mean isn't that absurd resolution? If all else's fails, does anyone here have a mobo to either loan (I know you'd have to be really trusting for that) or sell me so I can RMA? I have RMA'd already I think a total of 8 times already and they say thirds times a charm right? So third time squared should do the trick right? I do think that I am going to just get this board back and then sell the brand new replacement and get a new (different) board. I used to swear by Asus for everything but it seems as the company grew, their quality and customer support got worst. I'm not the first to say it nor will I be the last. I think that there are just too many engineering flaws with either this board or the manufacturing process has too loose requirements because its just this board. The R3E is a phenomenal board if not the best X58 board to be released. I think the release of the -E revision of the board backs up the engineering flaw theory. I am not bashing this board by the ways guys. It's a great board if you get one that works. In fact my second one works great. But I just don't think that Asus should keep sending you boards if you keep having the same problem. They should just write it off and upgrade you to a better board. I even had one of the engineers trying to help me with this problem and he was baffled. He asked me to change out the rest of my components and then see if its still acting up. I thought that it was a lot to ask of a customer but I eventually did it (hence why I have 2 full X58 systems now lol). The problem still persists after I changed my CPU, GPU's, PSU, HDD's (and did a fresh install of Windows), CPU cooler (I went from a Cooler Master V10 Hybrid to a Corsair H70 with varying degrees of pressure because I was told that having too much pressure on the CPU can cause it) , RAM, and even my case. Hell I even got a new DVD drive (Sorry, not Asus branded lol). I also talked with an engineer from Corsair at the same time (I wrote a blog about my problems on TECHREACTION.com and they contacted me the next day lol) and I did learn one useful bit of info that some of you might want to try. One of your RAM timings NEEDS to be set to 11 manually. If not then it too can cause the issue. I believe its called CAS precharge but ill have to look into my BIOS and get back to you guys about it. Sorry about the long rambling post guys. As you can tell by my signature, I'm typing this on my cell phone with Tapatalk so it gets a little difficult to edit your post to have multiple paragraphs and proper sentence structure and all of that lol. Hopefully all of our problems get resolved and we get working boards soon. Good luck guys.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## routek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akusho*


Well... we are different







I cant understand yours either







For the money I payed for the board I expect it to work perfectly, and when I buy 6 GB of memory, i expect 6 GB of memory.


I understand when you say RMA it perfectly, its the bit you added at the end, "now you don't really know if it's fixed or not" just doesn't make sense.

Anyhow, still getting 6gb every time

lawrencendlw, I'm surprised you've stuck with this mobo for such a long time, I wish you good luck.

I used to swear by Asus as well and probably still would as apart from my little niggle, I just love this mobo and always had Asus mobos. My old comp with a Pentium Asus mobo is still going strong despite years and years of hammer. I do feel like Asus quality has dropped, I've seen a few burnt out P8P67 mobos where the RAM sits. Its rare to see but there's a number of them popping up now that imo is out of the ordinary. Then the Crosshair formula AMD board has lots issues and people filing down standoffs for it to sit level. This is a premium board and I'm shocked how Asus can build and ship it out.


----------



## Akusho

Never mind. But are you sure that the memory not showing problem is fixed? That's what i meant.
Also, if you have troubles with a bent board now (like you said, you applied pressure etc and the memory started to show), who knows what could happen in the future, just a thought.


----------



## routek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akusho*


Never mind. But are you sure that the memory not showing problem is fixed? That's what i meant.
Also, if you have troubles with a bent board now (like you said, you applied pressure etc and the memory started to show), who knows what could happen in the future, just a thought.


No, I applied very small pressure to the heat sink, which would impart some flex on the socket and mobo, the full ram would show if I slightly moved the heat-sink, you'd move it more just clipping the fan on. I was thinking it must be a bent pin or the cpu not getting a proper contact all round but did put it out there that you would flex the mobo so can't be sure if its a bent pin issue.

It does seem to be fixed as 6gb is showing up every boot for a week, which has not happened for a long while. All I did was flash the bios, perhaps its some voltage issue between the CPU contacts. It doesn't make sense to me as I would think its either getting full contact or not. Could the actual signal be too low for a typical fitting cpu that would normally work on many other mobos and bios change could effect that. I can't see it. I just don't know how a slight bit of pressure can bring the 6gb back for that period of time you're using it, its 4gb-6gb for months and just a simple bios flash and now its rock solid so far. Maybe its fixed itself and the flash was a coincidence but I've seen the 4gb-6gb pattern for a long while, I change the bios on a whim.

I'll find the review made a year or two ago where they said its the bios.

I actually stumbled on this thread which got me interested in looking into it again. I've read all kinds of threads similar to this about the P6X58D-E but missed this one.
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=188599

EDIT:

What is funny is that lets say I'm running an overclock for a few months, I see the regular 4GB-6GB pattern, I go into the BIOS and change to default and without fail it'll start showing 6gb until I leave till the next day and then the regular 4GB-6GB pattern will resume on default bios settings. So just flicking back to default would do something without touching anything else.


----------



## Jan Kyster

From 3 weeks ago... to this today:










It's been rebuild three times now...







but at last ready for it's final resting place.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *routek*


I 
lawrencendlw, I'm surprised you've stuck with this mobo for such a long time, I wish you good luck.


I'm surprised too. I received bad replacements that not only weren't fully functional but were also physically damaged. One board was so bent (the board was actually warped) that it wouldn't fit in my case. I couldn't get the motherboard standoff's to line up or the screws to screw in. Then a.other one I got had an swastika etched on the south bridge. It's like someone literally etched it in there. I don't know why kind of "testing" they do before they ship them out but there quality control is an epic fail.

Edit: I didn't see but did someone say that they would help me with my high resolution pics of my socket to see off they can see any bent pins?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## routek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I'm surprised too. I received bad replacements that not only weren't fully functional but were also physically damaged. One board was so bent (the board was actually warped) that it wouldn't fit in my case. I couldn't get the motherboard standoff's to line up or the screws to screw in. Then a.other one I got had an swastika etched on the south bridge. It's like someone literally etched it in there. I don't know why kind of "testing" they do before they ship them out but there quality control is an epic fail.

Edit: I didn't see but did someone say that they would help me with my high resolution pics of my socket to see off they can see any bent pins?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


Yeah I remember the warped board a while back.

Out of all the mobos you've had, how many have seen with full RAM not showing?

I'll have a look at the pics. Just upload them and I'm sure people will have a look. It's best to take a pic then rotate the board 90 degree then take another and so on because of the light direction. Only one corner/side will show clearly with the pins easy to make out.

In the 602 bios it has

*Add Memory Recheck feature*

Just wondering what it does. On starting my PC today, it immediately did some reset thing for a second and then booted normally. Could it be that B1 wasn't detected and the bios did something?

All is fine and it booted up no probs. I'm tempted to go back to an old bios just to see if the 4gb ram thing shows up, as I can't fault 602 bios.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Out of all of my RMA'd motherboards, every single last one has had the issue with it not showing RAM. They must have some great pre sending testing method there huh lol.


----------



## kzinti1

My 1st P6X58D-Premium I bought from NewEgg on 1/11/2010 was D.O.A. and was promptly replaced by the Egg, after I had it checked by a friend at Radio Shack. The board I'm now using I've repeatedly stated as having 4 out of 6 GB. of memory showing.
Can anybody tell me how long the warranty lasts? I have 2 other different mobo's I'm using, and will have no problem RMAing I guess, but I'd like to know how long I have left.
Also, I've never actually had to work with ASUS on anything like this. Is there anything I should know before I start the RMA process? Do they still have any of these mobo's left to replace mine with or do they send a different model?
It's been a very long time since I've had to RMA a mobo. I think it was an ABIT. There was no problem that I recall as they just cross-shipped a brand new mobo that worked perfectly. I think I still have it somewhere. It may be fun to replace the battery and see if it still works after all these years. The last time I used it was when the "Find-a-Drug" DC project was still running. I scored an awfully large amount of work-units with that project back when malaria and yellow fever were making a comeback in the U.S. It's too bad that there aren't any DC projects left that I'm interested in running. I have at least 4, maybe even 5 or 6 that are just too old and outdated to sell.
I even have an old, original Asetek VapoChill case that hardly ever worked due to its over-sensitivity to the mobo's that were, supposedly, compatible with it, that's taking up way too much room in a closet.


----------



## Akusho

I think the warranty is 3 years.


----------



## steadly2004

SO, I just finished swapping out the mobo, out with the bloodrage, in with the p6x58d-premium. I freaking love it! I'm so impressed with the stability. I wasn't able to get the old one past 3.9ghz without the memory dropping to 2gb. Now I just got my chip up to 4.2ghz with HT on and full memory working just fine. I'm wondering how high it'll go! woohoo I'll try for more eventually, but for now I have stuff to do. I love it!

Only thing I don't like is the fact that my cards are nut-to-butt, before my 2 570's were like 1 inch apart, not now. I am happy to the fact that I can add another for TRI-SLI, which was the main reason I got this board in the first place. Now if I could just come up with $300......


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004;14035986*
> SO, I just finished swapping out the mobo, out with the bloodrage, in with the p6x58d-premium. I freaking love it! I'm so impressed with the stability. I wasn't able to get the old one past 3.9ghz without the memory dropping to 2gb. Now I just got my chip up to 4.2ghz with HT on and full memory working just fine. I'm wondering how high it'll go! woohoo I'll try for more eventually, but for now I have stuff to do. I love it!
> 
> Only thing I don't like is the fact that my cards are nut-to-butt, before my 2 570's were like 1 inch apart, not now. I am happy to the fact that I can add another for TRI-SLI, which was the main reason I got this board in the first place. Now if I could just come up with $300......


How are your temps with them right next to each other? I just ordered another GTX480 for SLI. if the temps are bad, I'm planning to run the second card in the 3rd PCE-E slot so that there's more room for air in between the cards. Supposedly it doesn't affect speeds much to put it in the third slot even tho it's not 16x. My 180mm Penetrator fans in my Raven are pointing right at the video cards, though, so it remains to be seen whether or not it's necessary to run it in the 3rd slot instead of the 2nd.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14036261*
> How are your temps with them right next to each other? I just ordered another GTX480 for SLI. if the temps are bad, I'm planning to run the second card in the 3rd PCE-E slot so that there's more room for air in between the cards. Supposedly it doesn't affect speeds much to put it in the third slot even tho it's not 16x. My 180mm Penetrator fans in my Raven are pointing right at the video cards, though, so it remains to be seen whether or not it's necessary to run it in the 3rd slot instead of the 2nd.


I hit 82* in top slot and 78 in bottom with vantage just now at 890 core and 1.1v


----------



## lawrencendlw

OK, so I got my second HAF X in today and transferred my parts over. I reseated the CPU, reapplied TIM and all of that and still only 4 GB. I took about 20 pics from a ton of angles and they should be at 12.1 MP. So who was saying that they'd take a look at them for me? I didn't see any bent pins or anything but maybe you will. I'd like to email them to you as it will probably be easier. So please PM me with your email address and I'll send them to you. Thanks again.


----------



## Tex1954

Post them at www.imgur.com like I do... easy and free. Then post links here, not the actual pics...

http://i.imgur.com/wzbpP.jpg


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok well here is a link to an album that I made of several pics. I didn't go through them so some might not be the best. But I took pics from every angle possible. Hope this helps you help me lol. Please let me know.



http://imgur.com/qTbqs


Sorry, I know a few of the pics are blurry. I didn't go through them. I just took as many as I could and figured It'd be enough. Like I said, I can't see anything wrong but hopefully you guys can lol.


----------



## Tex1954

I zoomed in a lot of your pictures... Looked as closely as I could. Now, I am not trying to flame or cause heartache, but there are a couple of things I noticed in general.

1) I can't detect any bent pins, but a few look dirty...

2) I see TIM residue around the socket mount... Many TIM products are electrically conductive. Any slight trace of it anywhere can cause shorts/trouble. I recommended buying a good can of electrical cleaner and spray the area down very well a couple times holding the board sideways to drain, then use canned air to blow it dry.

3) I can't tell if it's dust, TIM, or a scratch on the board on one side... I would look more closely after cleaning.

4) Remember, static discharge can kill any high-tech part. As well as they make these boards, one static zap can make life hard, give intermitent problems or partially harm something, so handle things carefully.

Other than the above, nothing really obvious. I would clean and check the CPU also. Remember to handle things without rubber/plastic shoes on... Static discharge will get you!

Good luck... these kinds of problems can be bastards to figure out.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I know about the whole TIM thing but I use IC Diamond which is Non capacitive or electrically conductive. I'm usually much more tidy with my build but I just got done tearing it down and only had a few minutes. I didn't however notice the scratch. Can you try and be a little more specific as to where it was so I can check it out and maybe repair the trace if one is broken? As for the other stuff, I certainly hope that I know that stuff lol. I'm an Computer and Electronics Engineer so if I didn't then I'd be a pretty bad one right? But thanks you for all of your information and ill try your suggestions. I didn't however even think about using some electrical cleaner. I'll try it out and take some more pics to see if there's anything that I missed. Thanks again.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Tex1954

Zoom in and look at the right side of this picture.

http://i.imgur.com/Oc4qU.jpg

It may be just tiny splash or dust goo or something... hard to tell.. There are several area's like that... could be dust or something...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah, I see the "glob" of TIM and the other ones are either dust or it might be a hair or something. But I do see what you are talking about. I'm just gonna pass on the electrical cleaner. I'll just put the motherboard in the dish washer. That should do the trick right? ... In case you guys don't know, I'm totally joking lol.

Edit: ok so I tore the system down (again) and cleaned the whole board with electronic cleaner spray. I did find an area by one of my holes for the heat sink to mount on the motherboard with that had a couple of traces that are probably damaged. I'm almost certain that it was there when I received the board because I never let anything that could scratch a board anywhere near it. I guess its time for a new board. Anyone here have one for sale? The cheaper (price wise) the better because I have already spend over $1200 in the past few months on these computers and I would like to continue to sleep with my wife









Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## jt705

Hi,
just letting you guys there's a new bios out... I do not have any details other then

BIOS 1501 released July 2, 2011

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/LGA1366/P6X58D_Premium/


----------



## Tex1954

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## CattleCorn

There's a 0701 out for the -E board as well, just go up a level to the parent directory and select the folder for the P6X58D-E. Wonder what the changes are??


----------



## Akusho

For some strange reason my 2nd PCI slot wouldn't work. I have an audio card that the board refuses to recognize if put in the second slot, but works ok in the first? Is the second one somehow disabled by BIOS, if so - how can i enable it?


----------



## jt705

P6X58D Premium 1501 BIOS
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jt705*


P6X58D Premium 1501 BIOS
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us


Yea, just supports the i7 980 (not extreme). I can't get it to load, was going to update the bios for whatever. It says "bios sum bad" or something like that, I tried redownloading to no avail, not sure what's up with it. Anybody successfully get it uploaded?


----------



## CattleCorn

I successfully installed the 0701 for the -E board.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

guess i will pass it just supports new cpus i wont be getting one of them lol.


----------



## Enphenate

I just upgraded my -E to the latest bios as i was 2 version behind. I forgot to save all of my settings but i got back to 4ghz stable. One thing though i forgot which of the settings on the memory i set to 7-7-7-20 2T? I have 6gb Corsair GT CMT6GX3M3A1600C7 ram and currently its set to 9-9-9-24.

Which are the values that i change in the bios because under memory there are a ton of them!
Thanks guys


----------



## squall429

Did they stop making the Premium board or just rename it? I can't find it anywhere anymore...? What gives?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall429*


Did they stop making the Premium board or just rename it? I can't find it anywhere anymore...? What gives?


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...w=1923&bih=978


----------



## Tex1954

http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1366/P6X58D_Premium/


----------



## WZ3r0

hey dont know if this has been talked about before.i cant seem to find it... for those people running sli/crossfire how are the temps of the card in pci express slot 1...as the p6x58d has no space between slots for today's cards?


----------



## Tex1954

Space? I have plenty myself....


----------



## WZ3r0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Space? I have plenty myself....




















this question is for the fatter cards like 58XX and up the ones with 2 slot coolers thanks tho!







lol


----------



## Tex1954

Oh... okay. Never had a card that large that took up 3 slots instead of two. Those two cards are on position 3/4 and 5/6 PCI slots.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Whats with all of this spam lately? I guess you know you have a BA website when you start getting spam huh?


----------



## Jangle

I've had my -E board running well for about a year now, still on the 303 BIOS. Now I see there's been a few updates so I'm wondering if I should install the latest 0701... Any performance improvements etc in the last year? Or is it just compatibility updates?

Is there anywhere I can find the release notes for BIOS versions since the one I have? Thanks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jangle*


I've had my -E board running well for about a year now, still on the 303 BIOS. Now I see there's been a few updates so I'm wondering if I should install the latest 0701... Any performance improvements etc in the last year? Or is it just compatibility updates?

Is there anywhere I can find the release notes for BIOS versions since the one I have? Thanks.


im not sure about the 0701 but i installed the 06 one and it seemed to be a little more stable.


----------



## Tex1954

On my Premium board, I noticed an improved VDroop and better stability going to the 1401 BIOS. Haven't done the 1501 yet...


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jangle;14133927*
> I've had my -E board running well for about a year now, still on the 303 BIOS. Now I see there's been a few updates so I'm wondering if I should install the latest 0701... Any performance improvements etc in the last year? Or is it just compatibility updates?
> 
> Is there anywhere I can find the release notes for BIOS versions since the one I have? Thanks.


Hi,

Have had my board since they first released.

Running the 0303 Bios and plan to stay there.
Couldn't see anything worth changing for and could be possible
issues if it (Ain't Broke Change it).









Later


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Irocing*


Hi,

Have had my board since they first released.

Running the 0303 Bios and plan to stay there.
Couldn't see anything worth changing for and could be possible
issues if it (Ain't Broke Change it).









Later










I think I was running 0303, before updating to this one, as well. Haven't had any additional problems, FWIW.


----------



## WZ3r0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irocing;14138678*
> Hi,
> 
> Have had my board since they first released.
> 
> Running the 0303 Bios and plan to stay there.
> Couldn't see anything worth changing for and could be possible
> issues if it (Ain't Broke Change it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later


lol my thoughs exactly


----------



## Jangle

Ok, I'm happy to stick with the cautious - nothing wrong here.
Thanks for the replies


----------



## kzinti1

This post is not aimed at anyone in particular. If you take offense to it then you must have a good reason to believe that it applies to you. Please comment if you agree.
When you go to download, or just to check on a specific BIOS upgrade, ASUS says quite plainly and explicitly to not change your BIOS without good reason.
Since I always overclock to some extent I always update my BIOS, *if* , in the description, it says that stabliity and/or compatability with different brands of memory becomes available with the new BIOS.
If you're completely happy with whatever BIOS that you happen to be using, it would just be plain stupid to change it. There's no sense spraining your arm patting yourself on the back for doing something as obvious as this.
Even small children know that change is not always a good thing.


----------



## lawrencendlw

So do you guys think that I can repair the traces on my board that are broken? There is a small scratch (but its a little deep) next to the CPU and it's causing my memory to only show up as 4 GB instead of 6 GB. If so what do you think I should use to repair it? Is there a special trace repair kit or something or some sort of proven method for repairing traces? I have googled it a bit and come up somewhat empty on the search. Or if one of you are good at that sort of thing then maybe you can shoot me a PM and let me know what I need to do or if you would be willing to do it then what it would cost and how long it would take. I'd like to keep the board and continue to use it but I just can't get stable with the A1 socket messed up. It's a miracle that the damm thing boots at all with there being no A1 ram socket. I basically have RAM in my B1 and C1 slots and have been folding like that for a few weeks now. I still get my occasional BSOD but nowhere near as bad as I expected it to be. I'll keep looking and I might even call Asus tomorrow and see what they say but since it's a board that I was supposed to return from a RMA (just kept it and let them charge me for it) but didn't they might not honor a warranty on it. I just don't know. Let me know what you think I should do guys. Oh and just so you know, I have a temporary board coming in tomorrow. It's a Gigabyte EX58-UD4P that is coming with it too so that should help with stability lol. I also have a low voltage i7-920. Apparently it does 4.2 GHz @ 1.264v and 4.4 GHz @ 1.360v which is WAY lower voltage than my 930. I have to use 1.35v to get to 4.0 lol but I suspect that some of that is the problem with the motherboard. So cross your fingers and wish me luck on a stable second rig tomorrow. Hopefully everything will work out for the better for me as I have had nothing but problems with my computer since I built it a year ago. In fact my rig is having it's first birthday here on the 20th of July. I'm thinking of getting it a cake or something lol. It's pretty bad when your wife, who knows less about computers than your 6 year old daughter and 2 year old son, notices that you have had nothing but problems with the components since building it. And she is gone most of the time out to sea with the Navy (which is how I get to buy all of these high end parts. It's a little hard for her to keep me from buying the parts when she's a couple of thousand miles away out in the middle of the ocean lol). Good night guys, I need to go and "Cuddle" with my wife now. It's out 5th wedding anniversary and if she knew I was downstairs on the computer talking to all of you instead of upstairs with her on our anniversary then she would Lorena Bobbitt me in the best way she knows how.... by smashing my computers lol.

Talk to you all soon,
Nathan


----------



## WZ3r0

hey guys im thinking about updating my Bios from 0108 to 0303 on a P6X58D-E board i have 2 questions

how likely is it that after the Bios flash my board will require more voltage for the current overclock of RAM and CPU that I currently have?

and can anyone recommend a BIOS backup utility that works with the PX58D-E

Thanks!


----------



## routek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WZ3r0*


hey guys im thinking about updating my Bios from 0108 to 0303 on a P6X58D-E board i have 2 questions

how likely is it that after the Bios flash my board will require more voltage for the current overclock of RAM and CPU that I currently have?

and can anyone recommend a BIOS backup utility that works with the PX58D-E

Thanks!


I've flashed my bios 3-4 times and haven't needed to increase the voltage for my overclocks.

Update on my RAM is that I still haven't seen 4GB once (check every time I boot) and I've also fitted my NH-D14 last week. So 2 weeks now in total since 602 bios which has the that Memory recheck feature. Maybe the RAM compatibility has improved too.


----------



## Jan Kyster

The latest P6X58D-E build finally finished!









Finished yesterday, have behaved very well so far...


----------



## JimmyMo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jan Kyster;14238281*
> The latest P6X58D-E build finally finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished yesterday, have behaved very well so far...


Very clean, great-looking build!

Toss some specs up in your sig and let us know where you are at speed-wise?

Looks like you have some nice headroom for overclocking with your water-cooled system!

-JM


----------



## dober reiner

Hi all,

I have an SSD on the 6G Marvell 9128 controller SATA port 1. I keep getting non-response lock ups in Windows, similar to a lot of other SSD users. Most of what I've read says that you need to enable hot swap or hot plug for the SATA ports in AHCI mode in the BIOS. But looking in the BIOS 0701 for the P6X58D-E, I can't find any option to enable hot swap or hot plug. How do I enable hot swap for the SATA ports?

Specs:
OWC Mercury Electra 6G 120GB SSD with Sandforce 2280 controller
Asus P6X58D-E motherboard with 0701 BIOS (recently updated)
with Marvell 9128 6G controller
Win7 64


----------



## Tex1954

Set it to default (IDE?) mode and use this utility:

http://mt-naka.com/hotswap/index_enu.htm#download

Works great for me and I am still on version 4.1.1.0

I found the major problems with SSD's on my systems is if the BIOS gets reset (like from an OC failure) from AHCI to IDE and then the system doesn't work properly. Just whatever the default BIOS mode is, leave it at that (AHCI or IDE) and use that utility to hot swap stuff.

Keep in mind you can't hotswap a pagefile drive.


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dober reiner;14314789*
> Hi all,
> 
> I have an SSD on the 6G Marvell 9128 controller SATA port 1. I keep getting non-response lock ups in Windows, similar to a lot of other SSD users. Most of what I've read says that you need to enable hot swap or hot plug for the SATA ports in AHCI mode in the BIOS. But looking in the BIOS 0701 for the P6X58D-E, I can't find any option to enable hot swap or hot plug. How do I enable hot swap for the SATA ports?


I thought the conclusion is the Marvell sata 6GB/s controller as used with the P6X58D-E is flawed and it is not even passing trim instructions.

Maybe time to bite the bullet and move to one of the Intel SATA 3GB/s ports. The drop in max read/write capability is more than compensated for by stability surely?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dober reiner;14314789*
> Hi all,
> 
> I have an SSD on the 6G Marvell 9128 controller SATA port 1. I keep getting non-response lock ups in Windows, similar to a lot of other SSD users. Most of what I've read says that you need to enable hot swap or hot plug for the SATA ports in AHCI mode in the BIOS. But looking in the BIOS 0701 for the P6X58D-E, I can't find any option to enable hot swap or hot plug. How do I enable hot swap for the SATA ports?
> 
> Specs:
> OWC Mercury Electra 6G 120GB SSD with Sandforce 2280 controller
> Asus P6X58D-E motherboard with 0701 BIOS (recently updated)
> with Marvell 9128 6G controller
> Win7 64


it's the marvel sata 6 port. move it to a regular sata 3 and the stutter will go away.


----------



## Zibri

I'm here too.
Even with a hot summer I'm still stable at 4.2ghz (HT on) on a core i7 950.
I'm planning to buy a core i7 990X in a few months to maximize this mainboard and maybe a corsair H100.

By the way, to make a good stability test (if you are on AIR) I suggest running Prime95 at the lowest priority (use task manager) and furmark at the "HIGH" priority.
In that way you can check the airflow in your case and all temps will be higher.
That should not happen if you are on liquid cooling.
(Just my 2c)


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zibri;14412818*
> I'm here too.
> Even with a hot summer I'm still stable at 4.2ghz (HT on) on a core i7 950.
> I'm planning to buy a core i7 990X in a few months to maximize this mainboard and maybe a corsair H100.
> 
> By the way, to make a good stability test (if you are on AIR) I suggest running Prime95 at the lowest priority (use task manager) and furmark at the "HIGH" priority.
> In that way you can check the airflow in your case and all temps will be higher.
> That should not happen if you are on liquid cooling.
> (Just my 2c)


I think all temps are higher if I'm stressing the GPU and CPU at the same time, as not 100% of the GPU's heat is exhausted out the back, and air from within the case cools my CPU blowing out the top. It's keeps my temps <70 with intelburn test at maximum, running a few runs, but that's not the case if I BOINC and have everything running hot. The CPU will climb up and up and the whole room heats up, lol.

On another note,
Do you think a 990x is the best upgrade option? I mean you can get a 2600k and best mobo out for less than the 990x and OC ability will be higher. I only ask because I was thinking this route for myself and think sandybridge would be faster.


----------



## Zibri

Hmm Sandybridge is not yet featuring 6 cores. and 5ghz * 4 is less than 4.2 (or more) * 6.

Hmm.. I don't think a new MB + a good sandy would be much cheaper than a 990X (which can be found on ebay for about eur 600).

But we will see what the 6 core sandy will cost along with a good asus board.

Yep.. about the temps climbing up, that was the point of my test setup.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zibri;14416680*
> Hmm Sandybridge is not yet featuring 6 cores. and 5ghz * 4 is less than 4.2 (or more) * 6.
> 
> Hmm.. I don't think a new MB + a good sandy would be much cheaper than a 990X (which can be found on ebay for about eur 600).
> 
> But we will see what the 6 core sandy will cost along with a good asus board.
> 
> Yep.. about the temps climbing up, that was the point of my test setup.


I'm not sure 6cores *4.2 can match 4cores *5ghz. That only really comes down to whether or not the said application uses more than 8 threads or not. If it uses 8 threads or less the 4 core wins. Folding, then yes the 6 core wins, that and video encoding, although I'm not sure with the new "encoding on chip" if that holds true


----------



## mydecember1985

Hey everyone. I'm have a 2nd SSD inbound on Tuesday and I've had issues with RAID on this motherboard before (not knowing ALL drives had to be RAIDed).

Pics of my annual cleaning today attached.

I'm on BIOS 0303 (old skool







) I'll update when I get the system back up and running with the new disks.

So the problem I've had in recent weeks is that I've had all 5 hard drives and a DVD burner on the SATA 2 connectors and my BR-ROM on the Marvell. I've been forced to run them as IDE configuration. Every time I enable AHCI, I blue screen at the "starting Windows" screen.

My question is this:
I am removing the DVD burner, but will now have the following

SATA 2:

Raid 0 array 1:
Port 1: 64GB SSD
Port 2: 64GB SSD

Raid 0 array 2:
Port 3: WD Caviar Black 750GB
Port 4: WD Caviar Black 750GB

Raid 0 array 3:
(no flaming please unless I'm really gonna screw something up) I know I'll lose the extra 140 GB.
Port 5: WD Caviar Blue 640GB
Port 6: WD Caviar Blue 500GB

Marvell SATA 3:
Port 1: Samsung BR-ROM (shows up in device manager as Toshiba.)

From personal experience, what settings should I use to avoid conflicts here? I know how to do the RAID, I'm just worried about the whole issue of if everything has to be in a RAID, where does the optical drive come into play? Is it OK on the Marvell?

Thanks


----------



## mydecember1985

I think I might've had an epiphany. What if I put both of the SSDs on the Marvell and enabled the "super speed" mode? This is just layman's terms for a RAID 0, right?

Then my concern is "due to chipset limitations blah-blah" if I enable RAID on the Intel, will I be able to use the optical drive on one of the SATA 2 ports? Because I obviously can't raid a DVD drive if I enable Raid for the rest of the drives on the Intel.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mydecember1985;14424997*
> I think I might've had an epiphany. What if I put both of the SSDs on the Marvell and enabled the "super speed" mode? This is just layman's terms for a RAID 0, right?
> 
> Then my concern is "due to chipset limitations blah-blah" if I enable RAID on the Intel, will I be able to use the optical drive on one of the SATA 2 ports? Because I obviously can't raid a DVD drive if I enable Raid for the rest of the drives on the Intel.


Raid on the HD has never caused a problem with optical drives for me.


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004;14428346*
> Raid on the HD has never caused a problem with optical drives for me.


I'll have all the SATA 2 ports taken up by the HDD and SSDs. The optical drive will be on the marvell. Or should I put the SSDs on the marvell and use the "super speed" feature built in the MB with the 4 HDDs on the Intel with the optical?

Right now, I have all the SATA 2 ports filled except for the primary. There are set to IDE mode. Marvell controller is set to IDE mode. If I try to switch either to AHCI, BSOD on startup.

Is this maybe because I have the paging file spread across all the drives? I couldn't afford the SSD to have an 18GB+ chunk taken out of it because of the paging file for the 12Gigs of RAM, so I spread it. 4 GBs for the SSD and like just under 3GBs to each drive.









I'm just kinda at a loss on why it's BSOD'ing in AHCI. I'm running very moderate clocks on CPU and GPU. RAM is stock...









I have a doctor's appt tomorrow, but I should hopefully be back with an SSD on my doorstep around 2PM ET so I'll post any real issues I come across within an hour or so of that.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mydecember1985*


I'll have all the SATA 2 ports taken up by the HDD and SSDs. The optical drive will be on the marvell. Or should I put the SSDs on the marvell and use the "super speed" feature built in the MB with the 4 HDDs on the Intel with the optical?

Right now, I have all the SATA 2 ports filled except for the primary. There are set to IDE mode. Marvell controller is set to IDE mode. If I try to switch either to AHCI, BSOD on startup.

Is this maybe because I have the paging file spread across all the drives? I couldn't afford the SSD to have an 18GB+ chunk taken out of it because of the paging file for the 12Gigs of RAM, so I spread it. 4 GBs for the SSD and like just under 3GBs to each drive.









I'm just kinda at a loss on why it's BSOD'ing in AHCI. I'm running very moderate clocks on CPU and GPU. RAM is stock...









I have a doctor's appt tomorrow, but I should hopefully be back with an SSD on my doorstep around 2PM ET so I'll post any real issues I come across within an hour or so of that.


I think you just have to "repair windows" with the disk after you change over to ACHI and restart, then windows knows what the drives are set to.

Also, if you need the space, why not put the optical on Marvell, than have both the SSD's on the intel chipset. That's what I'd suggest.


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004;14433504*
> I think you just have to "repair windows" with the disk after you change over to ACHI and restart, then windows knows what the drives are set to.
> 
> Also, if you need the space, why not put the optical on Marvell, than have both the SSD's on the intel chipset. That's what I'd suggest.


That's what I did. The Marvell now has the BDROM on it in IDE mode and I'm back up and running with the RAID. I did 64KB stripes on the SSDs.







Seems to work good so far. 128KB stripes of the HDD. SSDs are averaging 387MB/s; peak 430 on a short 25GB run.

*Now the problems:*

The BIOS sees the raid arrays, device manager sees them, and the intel manager sees them, but windows doesn't recognize them in 'my computer'. They are still "unallocated" in disk manager. Am I missing something?? What do I need to do from here?


----------



## heptilion

hey all,

i just noticed something today. all this time ive been running my system with usb 3 controller switched off in bios but my g15 and g500 is plugged there. they still work!!

how is this possible when the controller is switched off :S


----------



## mydecember1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heptilion*


hey all,

i just noticed something today. all this time ive been running my system with usb 3 controller switched off in bios but my g15 and g500 is plugged there. they still work!!

how is this possible when the controller is switched off :S


It still runs in 2.0. I had compatibility issues with some 2.0 devices being in the 3.0 slots so I turned the 3.0 feature off and they work perfect.


----------



## mydecember1985

Shameless bump for help with aforementioned problems three posts back. Please help. I need to start the 5+ hour job of transferring data from backup drives.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mydecember1985*


That's what I did. The Marvell now has the BDROM on it in IDE mode and I'm back up and running with the RAID. I did 64KB stripes on the SSDs.







Seems to work good so far. 128KB stripes of the HDD. SSDs are averaging 387MB/s; peak 430 on a short 25GB run.

*Now the problems:*

The BIOS sees the raid arrays, device manager sees them, and the intel manager sees them, but windows doesn't recognize them in 'my computer'. They are still "unallocated" in disk manager. Am I missing something?? What do I need to do from here?


You'll have to create a partition and then make it active using that same utility you have. I think this can be done with the right click over the unallocated space. this should only have to be done once. Also, I hope the drives are empty, I'm pretty sure it'll have to format them.


----------



## mydecember1985

Rep'd. Thanks. Ya, I didn't know the difference between the stripe size the RAID creates and the cluster size the OS creates on it. I was afraid the cluster size would overwrite the stripes, I guess. Back up and running now. Got over 600 GB transferred back. Bout 300 more to go.

Thanks!


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Good advice, stick to the Intel Raid on ICH10R, the marvell controller is quite crappy port replicator, that cannot even rebuild the virtual array on the fly with system running, it must be done explictly entering marvell menu that shows up in menu and select rebuilding there.

I'm dropping that marvell 'raid' for good, will turn it to some spare disk/recorder ports.

Yet intel ICH raid series really saved my ass few times whem migrating and rebuilding array few times.


----------



## Droogie

Hey guys. I can't get my second PCIE slot to recognize a card, and wondering if it's something I'm missing or not. I'd hate to call it dead, as the fan does spin up with the card in there.

I bought a second 470 for sli, and this is getting really annoying. Tried both of my cards in that slot, and neither would produce a picture on the screen. Windows only sees one card as well. Is this a known issue that has a fix? Or am I SOL?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie;14547268*
> Hey guys. I can't get my second PCIE slot to recognize a card, and wondering if it's something I'm missing or not. I'd hate to call it dead, as the fan does spin up with the card in there.
> 
> I bought a second 470 for sli, and this is getting really annoying. Tried both of my cards in that slot, and neither would produce a picture on the screen. Windows only sees one card as well. Is this a known issue that has a fix? Or am I SOL?


Sounds like you have a bad slot.


----------



## Droogie

I bought it open box off of newegg, but it should still be under warranty. They go by serial #. I'm on the phone with Asus right now, and this guy is clueless, lol.


----------



## StratonAce

Hello everyone! First time posting here.

I have the P6X58D Premium and I've just ordered 12 gigs of memory.

The memory is CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800). Timing is 9-9-9-24.

Here is a link to the specific ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145321

My processor is the Core i7 930 @ 2.80 GHz. I run Windows 7 Pro, 64-bit. And I'm not over-clocking anything in my system.

My current BIOS version reads as 0703 from the BIOS's EZFlash section.

Only after ordering the ram did I see at various places on the web that many people have issues with 12 gigs or more of ram and this particular motherboard.

Also, I plan on flashing the BIOS to the latest version from the Asus website as soon as the memory arrives, as I'm upgrading several other parts in my system as well.

So, my question is, what BIOS settings do I need to change to ensure all of the memory gets recognized and that my system will be stable?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StratonAce;14647482*
> Hello everyone! First time posting here.
> 
> I have the P6X58D Premium and I've just ordered 12 gigs of memory.
> 
> The memory is CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800). Timing is 9-9-9-24.
> 
> Here is a link to the specific ram:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145321
> 
> My processor is the Core i7 930 @ 2.80 GHz. I run Windows 7 Pro, 64-bit. And I'm not over-clocking anything in my system.
> 
> My current BIOS version reads as 0703 from the BIOS's EZFlash section.
> 
> Only after ordering the ram did I see at various places on the web that many people have issues with 12 gigs or more of ram and this particular motherboard.
> 
> Also, I plan on flashing the BIOS to the latest version from the Asus website as soon as the memory arrives, as I'm upgrading several other parts in my system as well.
> 
> So, my question is, what BIOS settings do I need to change to ensure all of the memory gets recognized and that my system will be stable?


What helped me when I overclocked my memory was increasing the IOH Voltage. Try 1.12 and run stability tests to see if it's stable. If not try bumping it up from there. Maybe someone else more knowledgeable with Core i7 overclocking will chime in, but I'm pretty sure that will help you out a lot.


----------



## StratonAce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000;14647832*
> What helped me when I overclocked my memory was increasing the IOH Voltage. Try 1.12 and run stability tests to see if it's stable. If not try bumping it up from there. Maybe someone else more knowledgeable with Core i7 overclocking will chime in, but I'm pretty sure that will help you out a lot.


Yes, by all means, I'd greatly appreciate any help or info anyone can add. I usually stay away from the BIOS as I consider it a "_magical no-go land_" for myself, as the settings go over my head. So I'm not familiar with many of the items there.

So if anyone could point out the specific settings I'd be best served in changing, well, again, I would appreciate it.


----------



## StratonAce

I should also mention that I'm not looking to overclock my memory.. I just want it stable with my motherboard and running at the speeds it is rated at, and should be running at, without overclocking.


----------



## Lipadoza

Ok so:
My pc refuses to boot, no post no beep no Â´no sigalÂ´ either

So right after checking up on the watt usage of my pc:
turned it off
unplugged
placed the watt meter in between
plugged
turned on
stress tests
turn it back off
Unplugged
remove watt meter
turn it back on
aaaand its borked
No startup beeps, no post no nothing

I tried rebooting
unplugging dvd/hdds
removing and restoring power
removing the ram
checked on the gpu
removing and replacing bios battery

What could be the problem?


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StratonAce;14648916*
> I should also mention that I'm not looking to overclock my memory.. I just want it stable with my motherboard and running at the speeds it is rated at, and should be running at, without overclocking.


Oh ok. Well to run it at the 1600 MHz speeds its rated for, your going to change some BIOS settings. I'm not sure if that can be done in software as I prefer doing it in the BIOS. If you really don't want to mess around with the BIOS, I would just plug them in and forget about it. They will default to a lower speed and will most likely be stable out of the box. Let us know if you have any problems.

By the way. For future reference, I suggest you fill out your computer specs so we can better assist you.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StratonAce;14647482*
> Hello everyone! First time posting here.
> 
> I have the P6X58D Premium and I've just ordered 12 gigs of memory.
> 
> The memory is CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800). Timing is 9-9-9-24.
> 
> Here is a link to the specific ram:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145321
> 
> My processor is the Core i7 930 @ 2.80 GHz. I run Windows 7 Pro, 64-bit. And I'm not over-clocking anything in my system.
> 
> My current BIOS version reads as 0703 from the BIOS's EZFlash section.
> 
> Only after ordering the ram did I see at various places on the web that many people have issues with 12 gigs or more of ram and this particular motherboard.
> 
> Also, I plan on flashing the BIOS to the latest version from the Asus website as soon as the memory arrives, as I'm upgrading several other parts in my system as well.
> 
> So, my question is, what BIOS settings do I need to change to ensure all of the memory gets recognized and that my system will be stable?


Just set your bios overclock setting to XMS, this automatically optimizes your ram so it runs @ factory settings i.e 1600mhz 9-9-9=24 in your case.


----------



## StratonAce

Thanks to all of you who answered!


----------



## Lipadoza

This morning I woke up to find that my PC could no longer boot from my recently installed Sata 3 SSD, which was set to AHCI mode on my mobo.
My harddrive config was set to IDE inside my windows, my marver controller however was set to AHCI. For this was the only way for it to recognize my DVD reader for the install while maintaining AHCI for the Sata 3.

However as mentioned above it refused to boot this morning and it had alot of issues detecting my Sata 3 ports on my mobo. After turning off the marvel controller and swapping my HDD"s to my regular Sata 2 slots the pc booted normally. Sadly my brand new Sata 3 SSD now only runs at half speed. Does anyone have an idea of what might be the problem? Thx in advance.


----------



## Kilkin

Marvell controller is there for a reason, don´t just turn it off. Your windows and BIOS settings should be same if you want them to work properly. I had some issues also when I went from IDE to AHCI with my Intel X-25 but nothing broke down on me and everything went better than expected by the end of the day. Don´t quite remember the details of changing the modes but nevertheless yours sounds more like a hardware problem, maybe you should RMA that board if all else fails. My SSD is actually rated Sata 3Gb/s but it is connected to Sata3 anyway because it was vacant = no problem there all works well (other than the part that it is already degraded a bit and my WEI is 7,5 because of that).

Not that I am accusing you of simple mistake but maybe should double check the connections just to make sure everything is where you want them to be. (I have made that simple mistake several times but in other areas of life if you know what i mean...) ahem..

Anyways Sata3 SSD shouldn´t lose half its performance when run in Sata2 because the speeds are not that close on the borders of performance to be limited by connection types. (what the hell am I saying :S)

Did you use AS SSD Benchmark to measure half of the performance loss??

Sorry for inadequate response (I think it is very controversial and not well thought through but I did my best to aid you in your quest to gain the performance of your SSD)

It is 2am and I should be sleeping here









PS: Have you noticed that our sig rigs are pretty similiar, LOL JK


----------



## Kilkin

What is your boot priority in BIOS?


----------



## Kilkin

Also think the almost proper answer for you question is on the last post of the page 489 on this thread (sorry for not giving the link)


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilkin;14744544*
> Marvell controller is there for a reason, don´t just turn it off. Your windows and BIOS settings should be same if you want them to work properly. I had some issues also when I went from IDE to AHCI with my Intel X-25 but nothing broke down on me and everything went better than expected by the end of the day. Don´t quite remember the details of changing the modes but nevertheless yours sounds more like a hardware problem, maybe you should RMA that board if all else fails. My SSD is actually rated Sata 3Gb/s but it is connected to Sata3 anyway because it was vacant = no problem there all works well (other than the part that it is already degraded a bit and my WEI is 7,5 because of that).
> 
> Not that I am accusing you of simple mistake but maybe should double check the connections just to make sure everything is where you want them to be. (I have made that simple mistake several times but in other areas of life if you know what i mean...) ahem..
> 
> Anyways Sata3 SSD shouldn´t lose half its performance when run in Sata2 because the speeds are not that close on the borders of performance to be limited by connection types. (what the hell am I saying :S)
> 
> Did you use AS SSD Benchmark to measure half of the performance loss??
> 
> Sorry for inadequate response (I think it is very controversial and not well thought through but I did my best to aid you in your quest to gain the performance of your SSD)
> 
> It is 2am and I should be sleeping here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Have you noticed that our sig rigs are pretty similiar, LOL JK


I did recently RMA my mobo. and when I had it returned I bought an SSD, thats when the ****storm started to happen. First it was unable to write to my SSD, after setting Mobo to IDE and Marvell to AHCI I was able to write to my ssd.

Then some more **** hit the fan. BSODS my favorite, several issues started to occur:
Couldnt detect RAM properly 8/12/16/20gb out of 24.
Couldnt Detect my sata 3 HDDs, happened in my sata 3 ports as well as my sata 2 ports.
Wouldnt restart after BSOD, and leave me with no message on startup.

Since I doubt an SSD is the cause for all this I assume that there is still an issue with the mobo that I had returned.

Pre-This event my PC was unable to start up due to the mobo, I replaced RAM/GPU/PSU/HDDs etc. nothing helped, did not want to start. So I RMAd that crapboard and 2 days later I could pick it up again as supposively there was nothing wrong, then again that same day **** started to happen with installing, overnight it crashed again, several more times after and here I am again ranting on this forum about the mobo.

So I wrote them a mail again, saying the ****storm is still blowing and that I would like a permanent replacement for this board.

Yes my cables are plugged in properly, unless I fail miserable at plugging in cables twice.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipadoza;14748370*
> I did recently RMA my mobo. and when I had it returned I bought an SSD, thats when the ****storm started to happen. First it was unable to write to my SSD, after setting Mobo to IDE and Marvell to AHCI I was able to write to my ssd.
> 
> Then some more **** hit the fan. BSODS my favorite, several issues started to occur:
> Couldnt detect RAM properly 8/12/16/20gb out of 24.
> Couldnt Detect my sata 3 HDDs, happened in my sata 3 ports as well as my sata 2 ports.
> Wouldnt restart after BSOD, and leave me with no message on startup.
> 
> Since I doubt an SSD is the cause for all this I assume that there is still an issue with the mobo that I had returned.
> 
> Pre-This event my PC was unable to start up due to the mobo, I replaced RAM/GPU/PSU/HDDs etc. nothing helped, did not want to start. So I RMAd that crapboard and 2 days later I could pick it up again as supposively there was nothing wrong, then again that same day **** started to happen with installing, overnight it crashed again, several more times after and here I am again ranting on this forum about the mobo.
> 
> So I wrote them a mail again, saying the ****storm is still blowing and that I would like a permanent replacement for this board.
> 
> Yes my cables are plugged in properly, unless I fail miserable at plugging in cables twice.


A bad SSD can cause many problems, such as restarts and not being detected. Can you test this SSD on another computer and see if you get the same problem?


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004;14748613*
> A bad SSD can cause many problems, such as restarts and not being detected. Can you test this SSD on another computer and see if you get the same problem?


I doubt the SSD causes issues with my RAM aswell, but its not only my SSD not being detected its my other SATA3 HDD as well. Nor do I have the resources to test my hardware, nor the patience left to do so. I have been having issues for an entire week, bsods, crashes you name it.

However I just received an answer from my retailer offering me to " TEST " it,
They have this rule. After returning it 3x due to errors, you are allowed to get a replacement


----------



## Tex1954

Just a note... I recently found 2 bad SATA cables that just would not work right. They were supposed to be the good SATA-3 black latching cables... but for some reason they barfed. All my systems use an SSD boot/OS drive and all working flawlessly since the cable replacement.


----------



## Lipadoza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Just a note... I recently found 2 bad SATA cables that just would not work right. They were supposed to be the good SATA-3 black latching cables... but for some reason they barfed. All my systems use an SSD boot/OS drive and all working flawlessly since the cable replacement.











Turned out to be driver related


----------



## GanjaDK

Heelloo

add me to the list









i have a question... anything i should change or enable in bios, for the sli to work
or is it just "plug n play" ( i got the newest bios from asus website)

got a 2nd 570 comming


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaDK;14777569*
> Heelloo
> 
> add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a question... anything i should change or enable in bios, for the sli to work
> or is it just "plug n play" ( i got the newest bios from asus website)
> 
> got a 2nd 570 comming


Nope, you do that in the NVIDIA control panel. It's pretty dang easy. Link the two cards together with the bridge that came with the mobo and enable your 2nd card in the NCP, and you're done.

Oh, and crack open a beer, 'cause you're the boss.


----------



## GanjaDK

thanks for the answer!

IM HE BOSS now! oohh yiir!








lol


----------



## TheLastPriest

I need some help from my P6X58'ers, I feel like I need a sound card to properly run my 5.1 system, the onboard does ok but think it could do much better. I have a trade up here and on CL for my Razer Lycosa Mirror special edition, a guy is offering me both an *audigy 2 (the one with firewire) and an ASUS SupremeFX and was wondering if either of those is better than my onboard?* I know nothing of sound but am trying to get the best I can (without spending any money)

Thanks ahead of time
TLP


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;14829805*
> I need some help from my P6X58'ers, I feel like I need a sound card to properly run my 5.1 system, the onboard does ok but think it could do much better. I have a trade up here and on CL for my Razer Lycosa Mirror special edition, a guy is offering me both an *audigy 2 (the one with firewire) and an ASUS SupremeFX and was wondering if either of those is better than my onboard?* I know nothing of sound but am trying to get the best I can (without spending any money)
> 
> Thanks ahead of time
> TLP


Neither is a good choice. SupremeFX is motherboard specific sound card / riser. I'm sure it wont work on our motherboard. Audigy 2 ... I would stay away from creative card at least for my experience. I've been burned by their terrible drivers. I'm not even sure if audigy has a windows 7 drivers for it. Look for Xonar DX(Pci-e x1) for cheap if you are thinking cheaper go with Xonar DG(PCI) DG has a headphone amp where DX doesn't but overall if you are thinking surround DX is better


----------



## AK_Dad

I was not terribly impressed by the onboard sound. I purchased the ASUS Xonar "Xense" card that came with the Sennheiser PC 350 headphones from the egg. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


*audigy 2 (the one with firewire) and an ASUS SupremeFX and was wondering if either of those is better than my onboard?*


I don't think so. I have an Audigy 2 ZS in one of my older computers. I vaugly remember being suprised that the onboard SQ on my P6X58D-E was slightly better. The Audigy 2 ZS does push headphones a little better though.

I have both a Titanium and a Titanium HD and haven't had any problems with the drivers but I'm not sure I'd want to hassle with trying to run the drivers of those older SB cards with Windows 7.

The DG recomended above is a nice cheap sound card. I have one also and for the less than $20 after rebate, that it often goes for, it's great. A nice improvement over onboard. Plus having the headphone amp is a nice option. The only bad thing I could say about it is that PCI sound cards and SLI on our motherboards don't go well together.







Also the positional audio in BFBC2 could be better but I never noticed any problems in any other games.


----------



## Sean Webster

Hey, are any of you running a crucial m4 on your sata 2 ports. If so what do you get in AS SSD? Also, what are your restart times. Mine is constantly 48 sec. I want to see if there is a way to tweak the bios any more to get it to boot faster.


----------



## perlitas

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1994077


----------



## ~sizzzle~

^

Why run it as a dual core ?


----------



## perlitas

How can i do to run like a 4 core?

i dont know


----------



## ~sizzzle~

BIOS option---- Active Processor Cores.................[All]


----------



## perlitas

Thanks sizzzle.....

Now another performance......4.20 .....ESTABLE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1994609

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.31875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.24375]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## Kilkin

Nice one, may try that one day or similiar settings since I have a lil bit different chip.

My Overclocking is as follows on my next post


----------



## Kilkin

So I decided to get second Overclocked profile for my BIOS and Went for the environmentally friendlier economical approach with offset Vcore, underclocked RAM and HT disabled. This is purely a profile for gaming and my everyday pretty solid but not too thoroughly tested 3,8GHz HT enabled overclock is in my signature (Has never failed me under my usage).

Although I tried a 4GHZ with HT enabled (also without fixed Vcore) for a little bit just out of interest, but it gave me too high temps under load with the first hour (upto 75*C). I am not comfortable with that in longer terms and unexpected high voltage spikes here and there concern me a lot. I didn´t stress-test it and decided to go for 4cores 4threads all the way.

I just wanted to know if I have done everything correctly and I am on the right path for stable Overclock or are these results not viable, because I stresstested my system for 16 hours with Prime95 with the settings I currently have on my BIOS. Memtest and Linx I will carry out in the foreseeable future if I can accept current settings and go on with the basis of that. Then maybe restore the former glory of my Ram modules someday if necessary. (WEI on my RAM is still 7,9 though if it means anything)

Massive rep for Blackdragon24 on Clunk.org.uk forums for helping me tighten the settings with his recommendations.

My BIOS looks like this:

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offset]
CPU Voltage............................[0.1250]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
IOH Voltage............................[1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.60]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Disabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[700mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Normal]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

As you can see, too much powersaving features are enabled and I am not sure if it gives me some clarity while testing it for errors or are they just seemingly good results.

So here is what I got after 16 hours of prime:

As you can see my Vcore drops to 1,080V while idleing along with the multiplier which goes to 16 giving me ~3GHz of frequency with the Bclck of 191. Temps are 40-ish because my CPU cooler is set to 900RPM-s in Idle and 2200RPM-s under full load. This just for noise purposes, although it is reasonably quiet with 100% output.


As seen above the temps are constant near the 70*C and Vcore doesn´t exceed 1,232. I can be happy with that. The first prime95 failed on the seventh hour with the offset of 0,100 Volts while it stayed pretty solidly near 1,216volts and temperatures did not exceed 65*C. I could try an inbetween setting of 1.224 or something like that but I don´t aim for the lowest voltage possible. I am quite pleased with the current outcome.

CPUz id is in here with the current settings:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1997032
I just revalidated it cause somehow it gave me a Vcore of 1,250 when I validated it before the end of the stress test a week ago: I guess it displays the peak voltage that passed processor while testing but correct me if im wrong. Current results seem legit.

So what you guys think- is it too soon to call it stable?


----------



## realist55

Have a problem that I've never encountered before. I built a system very much like the one in my signature about a year ago but with the E board. This particular system doesn't get much use but has been working fine all along. i7-920 OC'ed to 3.8.

Put the Windows 8 Developer Preview on it a couple of days ago. It was running fine this morning then all of a sudden the fans spun up, nothing on the screen, but no BSOD. Shut it down, then tried to clear CMOS, but all it will do now is spin up for a few seconds, shut down, spin up agaiin for a second or so, then shut down again.

I've reconnected everything, tried to get it to go with without drives, video card, etc. but still nothing. Haven't taken the board out of the case yet. My only gues at this point is PSU, a short somewhere, or the board is bad. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## brizzelsprout

Specs:
Mobo: Asus P6X58D - Premium
CPU: Intel I7 930
Heat Sink: Prolimatech Megahalems with 2 fans in push/pull
Ram: G.SKILL PI Series 6GB (3 x 2GB)
PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750W
GPU: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5970
HD: SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB

So my computer restarts randomly and its starting to happen more and more frequently. There is no BSOD or error. It seems to me that it does it most when idle but I've set it to run Prime95 and left for a few hours and its rebooted when I come home. The interesting thing is that after it reboots it cannot find the hard drive. I then have to cycle the power off and back on and it will boot again. No overclocks, the BIOS is set at stock setting. I tried a fresh install of win 7 and it didn't help. I've tried flashing the BIOS to the newest version and that did not help. I've tried changing the SATA port the HD is on and still no good. I'm thinking that my mobo is just crap but I wanted a second opinion before I run off and buy a new one.

Any ideas?

Oh also, every time it randomly restarts it will set my external HD as the boot drive in the bios. I can change it to the internal and it will work fine. However, every time, without fail, it changes it back when it craps out on me.

Thanks!


----------



## stock

If I set mine to default values it will _always_ set "removeable device" as the first boot device. It's the same with any mobo I've ever had.


----------



## buffalofloyd

hmm... I am having an issue and a few questions I just can't seem to understand properly or resolve. I will try to explain as clear as I can.

1.
I have the Premium board just to get that out of the way. Had it for over a year now, almost 2. I have two External 2TB Western Digital USB 3.0 HDD's that are connected to the USB 3.0 ports in back. I have the Renesas USB 3.0 host Controller Installed (2.1.25.0). I am having an issue where it seems one of the USB 3.0 ports whenever I plug the drive in says the most annoying thing "This drive can perform faster if plugged into a USB 3.0 port". No **** Sherlock, that's why I have it plugged into a USB 3.0 port... duh!!! Yes, they are the proper cables too. When I plug one of the drives into the other slot I do not get that message. For the life of me I can't figure this out. I have tried uninstalling/ reinstalling the Renesas USB 3.0 Host Controller. Does anyone here have any suggestions? I am not using any of the WD software as it's all crap and bloated. I have the WD SES drivers installed though as it is apparently necessary. My speeds using the USB 3.0 ports barely ever reach 100 MB/second. I know something is wrong here but I don't know what.

2.
Also, is there a way to check and see if I am utilizing USB 1.0, 2.0, 3.0 speeds on whatever device I have plugged into any USB ports, like a utility of sorts? In device manager I can go to the Universal Serial Bus Controllers and it shows some of the USB Root Hub stuff and some say "Full Speed" and some say "High Speed"... none of them say "Super Speed".

3.
I also just picked up two 2TB Western Digital Caviar Green Sata 6 HDD's and installed them to the Sata 6 ports on the mobo. I changed in BIOS the whatever to ACHI instead of IDE for the Marvel Controller. Not exactly sure if this is correct. I know when you are connecting a SSD drive you should be using ACHI, at least that's what I could gather from some reading I've done. Should I also be switching all my other HDD's to ACHI mode from IDE as well or could that have disastrous effects?

Given the info above does anyone have any recommendations besides telling me to go f myself







? I've been trying to learn a lot of this stuff on my own and there's only so far I can go without the help of some of you smarter people out there. Thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## wirefox

I have a regular premium board... anyone running 1501 bios win 7 64? site says supports new cpus... guessing 9xx series? is it showing any noticeable difference in cpu stability for earlier chips 920 etc...? currently running 1301. -wondering ... I'll likely update later and will post


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox;15057115*
> I have a regular premium board... anyone running 1501 bios win 7 64? site says supports new cpus... guessing 9xx series? is it showing any noticeable difference in cpu stability for earlier chips 920 etc...? currently running 1301. -wondering ... I'll likely update later and will post


I haven't had a problem with it so far and had it since it came out. It also has the memory recheck feature in 1402, it makes sure all your ram is shown up in windows. Other than that I think there is no stability changes I still use the same vcore for my 4.2GHz o.c.

Good luck!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaccibragob;15110841*
> 
> How to Make a clean breast my PC with a view Independent
> 
> [/url]


how to make a clean breast? lawl


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


how to make a clean breast? lawl



I thought this was better in Gaccibragob's post: "How to Unadulterated my PC for Free."
I've noticed OCN getting a lot of crap posts like this lately.


----------



## ski-bum

Just a club bump!


----------



## shinigamibob

An update of sorts:

I stuck in 12 more gigs of Corsair Vengeance RAM for a total of 24GB. The only hiccup was that when I started up the machine for the first time after that, it wouldn't post. The DRAM led blinked 2 times then stopped, whereas normally it would stay lit for a few seconds then turn off.

I held down the MEMOk button for a few seconds and it basically just reset my bios. Everything worked after that however, so I just had to go into the bios and bring up the RAM speed to 1600, and change my sata drive controller to RAID.

So far, no problems whatsoever with 24GB.


----------



## Dalmat

First hello to you all, i have been here since the begining of time, and this is the first time i ever ask for help, as i dont have the time to search this thread all over and investigate, so i ask of you guys, can someone post me one of the best clocking settings for my setup, as i get it all wrong cause my ram works at 1445 mhz, so i aim at 4.0 Ghz for cpu and 1600 for ram, and i am doing something wrong, so not to trouble you all, i just need a setup for that, if someone has one ready just mail it or post it here.. Thanx in advance, and keep up the work!


----------



## kzinti1

You're just gonna have to read the first 2 or 3 pages of this thread and find the exact BIOS templates you want. They're there. You've just found the most popular P6X58D-Premium and -E thread on the internet.
ASUS should post this entire thread on their site as the ultimate troubleshooting and overclocking guide for this motherboard series, in existance.
We'll all help you all we can but we will not do your homework for you. Like I said, what you want is on the first 2 or 3 pages of this thread. You're gonna just have to read it yourself.


----------



## Dalmat

Well you helped me allready







i know this thread, and you are right about asus, they should hire some of the guys here for thesting and support..Back to case, since there are so many setups and posts, i just wanted to hear from ppl that have the best match, if it is possible, if not, ill do my homework, lock myself up for 24 hours


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalmat;15171936*
> Well you helped me allready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know this thread, and you are right about asus, they should hire some of the guys here for thesting and support..Back to case, since there are so many setups and posts, i just wanted to hear from ppl that have the best match, if it is possible, if not, ill do my homework, lock myself up for 24 hours


It shouldn't take more than a few minutes as your system components are quite typical, i.e., very nice!


----------



## shinigamibob

Some help would be appreciated:

I had my system configured for WOL properly until last week when I put in more RAM. I ended up resetting the BIOS, which wiped the power settings for WOL. Problem is, I can't find the settings to re-enable it. The settings in Windows are correct - I haven't touched them. I just need the bios settings to get it working.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Digger1

Hello all,

Motorcycle forum veteran here, but this is my first post to Overclockers.....and I'm hopin' there is a kind soul out there that can answer a few questions for a stubborn old fighter pilot.

I'm about the pull the trigger on a P6X58D Premium mobo and an i7-980 Gulftown CPU (among other components). The final question I need answered before I whip out my credit card regards RAM. I came to you because it is evident that y'all are about the most savvy crowd on the 'Net when it comes to hardware....

I'm tryin' to choose among the following three (and _only_ the following three) RAM buys:

3x4GB sticks (12GB total) of Kingston ValueRAM @ 1066

3x4GB sticks (12GB total) of Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600

6x4GB sticks (24GB total) of Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600

*Now, here's the strange part:* I *do not* wish to overclock _anything_ in the machine (gasp!)! I *do not* wish to drive the RAM using anything more than 1.5v (gasp!)! I *do not* wish run the RAM at anything faster than 1066 (gasp!)!

Are you still with me? Good, 'cause here come the questions.

*QUESTIONS:*

1. Will the HyperX RAM run cooler, everything else being equal, than the ValueRAM under the operating constraints I listed above (1066/1.5v.)? FYI, system will be air cooled in a three-fan Lian Li PC-9F case, utilizing nothing but stock component coolers.

2. Has anyone here been able to pull off 24GB of Kingston HyperX 1600 running at 1066 @ 1.5v and still be able to boast of supreme, long-term stability?

3. If I buy one of the HyperX kits and pop the DIMMs into my new mobo's memory slots, what will the system default to on initial boot?

3a. Will it be 1066/1.5v?

3b. What will the timings default to?

3b(i). If said timings default to something different than 7-7-7-20, should I then change them to 7-7-7-20?

3c. Should I expect the BIOS to see all 12GB (or 24GB) right off the bat?

*AND NOW THE HARD PART:* Anyone questioning me with something along the lines of "why would you want to do this......) will be shot, then dismembered! And, if anyone asks why I want all that RAM, then I'll REALLY get violent! Let's keep the discussion on the hardware, not upon my twisted personal desires (vbg).

Seriously, thanks, y'all, for helping me out!!!!!


----------



## Hfire3

Wow, this thread sure has slowed down. It was buzzing in its prime. I have a question for the SSD users. Did anyone try an SSD on the the Marvell 9123 controller with the new drivers (1.2.0.1006) released 8/11/11? I was aware most people originally used the Intel SATA II ports because of poor results with the Marvell on the original drivers. I was just curious if the drivers had matured with the new release. Or if people gave up on the Marvell as a SATA III option? I searched Google for info on the newest drivers, but almost all info was for older releases. Any comments will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digger1*


Hello all,

Motorcycle forum veteran here, but this is my first post to Overclockers.....and I'm hopin' there is a kind soul out there that can answer a few questions for a stubborn old fighter pilot.

I'm about the pull the trigger on a P6X58D Premium mobo and an i7-980 Gulftown CPU (among other components). The final question I need answered before I whip out my credit card regards RAM. I came to you because it is evident that y'all are about the most savvy crowd on the 'Net when it comes to hardware....

I'm tryin' to choose among the following three (and _only_ the following three) RAM buys:

3x4GB sticks (12GB total) of Kingston ValueRAM @ 1066

3x4GB sticks (12GB total) of Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600

6x4GB sticks (24GB total) of Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600

*Now, here's the strange part:* I *do not* wish to overclock _anything_ in the machine (gasp!)! I *do not* wish to drive the RAM using anything more than 1.5v (gasp!)! I *do not* wish run the RAM at anything faster than 1066 (gasp!)!

Are you still with me? Good, 'cause here come the questions.

*QUESTIONS:*

1. Will the HyperX RAM run cooler, everything else being equal, than the ValueRAM under the operating constraints I listed above (1066/1.5v.)? FYI, system will be air cooled in a three-fan Lian Li PC-9F case, utilizing nothing but stock component coolers.

2. Has anyone here been able to pull off 24GB of Kingston HyperX 1600 running at 1066 @ 1.5v and still be able to boast of supreme, long-term stability?

3. If I buy one of the HyperX kits and pop the DIMMs into my new mobo's memory slots, what will the system default to on initial boot?

3a. Will it be 1066/1.5v?

3b. What will the timings default to?

3b(i). If said timings default to something different than 7-7-7-20, should I then change them to 7-7-7-20?

3c. Should I expect the BIOS to see all 12GB (or 24GB) right off the bat?

*AND NOW THE HARD PART:* Anyone questioning me with something along the lines of "why would you want to do this......) will be shot, then dismembered! And, if anyone asks why I want all that RAM, then I'll REALLY get violent! Let's keep the discussion on the hardware, not upon my twisted personal desires (vbg).

Seriously, thanks, y'all, for helping me out!!!!!


Welcome to OCN !

I'm probably not the best person to answer your questions but thought I'd take a stab at it since it's been nearly 20 hours since you posted and haven't gotten a response yet.

1) With the heat spreaders it should. BUT at that frequency and voltage the difference will be marginal and I wouldn't consider it worth the cost.

2) Doubt you'll find too many people here running their RAM that slow. I have seen a few thread members here running 24 GB's though.

3a) I believe it will default to 1066/1.5v but it has been quite some time since I've seen the default values. Wouldn't suprise me if it went ahead and defaulted at 1333MHz, I don't think that is the case though. Even if it were to default to 1333MHz it will be very easy to change in BIOS.

3bi) Default timings change per the frequency of the RAM. At 1066 it might default tighter than the 7-7-7-20 and if so I'd just leave it. If it defaults looser then I'd set it manually.

3c.) Expect to have to hit the memOK button and possibly clear CMOS before it recognizes it.

Ok go ahead and shoot and dismember me







. Looking at the specs of what you want to build though I'd have to give serious consideration to Sandy Bridge Extreme. Haven't seen the latest release date info but it has to be getting close.


----------



## squall429

Ok. Hey guys, I finally got my Corsair H50 Liquid Cooling Unit installed and it's beautiful! I tried overclocking however, and I can't even get passed 3.6Ghz! I am new at this. I watched some videos and have run stress tests. Here are my system specs.

Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.07Ghz (Stock)
ASUS P6X58D Premium
6GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator 
Coolermaster GX 650W PSU

If the problem is my Power Supply please let me know. Also I heard the 950 is a good Overclocker, so I dunno what my problem is with this. I REALLY want to get this baby to 4.0Ghz or higher.

Someone please reply ASAP and if you need further info just ask!! THANKS!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall429;15272665*
> Ok. Hey guys, I finally got my Corsair H50 Liquid Cooling Unit installed and it's beautiful! I tried overclocking however, and I can't even get passed 3.6Ghz! I am new at this. I watched some videos and have run stress tests. Here are my system specs.
> 
> Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.07Ghz (Stock)
> ASUS P6X58D Premium
> 6GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator
> Coolermaster GX 650W PSU
> 
> If the problem is my Power Supply please let me know. Also I heard the 950 is a good Overclocker, so I dunno what my problem is with this. I REALLY want to get this baby to 4.0Ghz or higher.
> 
> Someone please reply ASAP and if you need further info just ask!! THANKS!


I can't say for sure rather or not your PSU is holding you back. I can say that I wouldn't put too much faith in it. In the PSU review on [H] it actually died during load testing after showing poor results in regulation, effieciency and ripple tests. A quote from the review "polished turd in a box " pretty much sums it up. In all honesty I wouldn't trust it to do any sort of overclocking and stability testing with. I'd replace it with something of higher quality before going much further but that is up to you.

To best help you I would like to see where you are at currenty. If you could fill out this template with your current settings that would be great.



PHP:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[______]

CPU Ratio Setting......................[____]

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[______]

Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[_______]

BCLK Frequency.........................[____]

PCIE Frequency.........................[___]

DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-____MHz]

UCLK Frequency.........................[____MHz]

QPI Link Data Rate.....................[____]

CPU Voltage Control....................[_____]

CPU Voltage............................[____]

CPU PLL Voltage........................[____]

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[______]

IOH Voltage............................[____]

IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[____]

ICH Voltage............................[____]

ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[____]

DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[____]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[______]

CPU Differential Amplitude.............[_____]

CPU Clock Skew.........................[__________]

CPU Spread Spectrum....................[_______]

IOH Clock Skew.........................[___]

PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[______]

C1E Support............................[_____]

Hardware Prefetcher....................[______]

Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[______]

Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[________]

CPU TM Function........................[_______]

Execute Disable Bit....................[________]

Intel(r) HT Technology.................[________]

Active Processor Cores.................[____]

A20M...................................[_______]

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[_______]

Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[_______]

Also a screenshot of CPU-Z (http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html) and realtemp(http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/) while running Prime95 small fft(http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/). Even if it's just a couple minutes in it will let us see what your temps and voltage are doing under load.

For screenshots I just hit printscreen, open paint, hit control V, save, upload to photobucket and post img link.

example


----------



## squall429

Well right now I set everything back at auto. I dunno where to start. But I don't use Prime. I used Intel Burn Test. Is that good enough? I have CPU-Z and I use CPUID to monitor my temps. Please reply and let me know which is the best option. I'll give a go on OC on this PSU for now, until I get a better one.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

IBT will work ok for what I was trying to get you to do. Just set it for 3 passes on standard, still a good idea to check it even though you set everything back to auto. HWMonitor is ok, I just prefer Realtemp. You will want to keep the core temps under 80C so hopefully you are showing plenty of headroom at stock.

I can get you a template to start off with but it would help if I could see your stock load voltage. Also a good idea to make sure you are good to go temp wise before starting.

Ok this 3.6 template should work to get you started. Don't expect CPU Voltage and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage to be right on. I'm just not that good







, so expect to have to dial them in a bit. I'd honestly start with a CPU Voltage = to your stock load voltage then adjust from there. *QPI/DRAM Core Voltage value in the template should be slightly higher then needed at this speed. If you were to stay at 3.6 you could adjust it down. RAM is set to run slower then ideal but just get it stable at that speed first. Then you can raise it up and make any necessary adjustments at that time/ after you have gotten the cpu side of the overclock stable.

Quote:



Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual] 
CPU Ratio Setting......................[23.0] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled] 
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled] 
BCLK Frequency.........................[157] 
PCIE Frequency.........................[100] 
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1259MHz] (2:8; select closest to 1259MHz)
UCLK Frequency.........................[2519MHz] (2X the above setting but like above I didn't go into bios to double check the selection so my rounding might be a bit off )
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto] 
CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual] 
CPU Voltage............................[1.225] (I'd start with your stock load voltage)
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80] 
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25] (refer to note above)

IOH Voltage............................[1.14] 
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50] 
ICH Voltage............................[1.20] 
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50] 
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto] 
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto] 
Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled] 
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV] 
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto] 
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled] 
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto] 
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled] 
C1E Support............................[Disabled] 
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled] 
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled] 
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled] 
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled] 
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled] 
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled] 
Active Processor Cores.................[All] 
A20M...................................[Disabled] 
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled] 
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


For actual stability testing I highly suggest testing with Prime95 as well as IBT. I start with IBT because it's quick and gets me 90% of the way there. Then finish with running both Prime95 small FFT's & Blend.

I'd expect to get 3.7-3.8 at or near stock voltage. So from the starting point above I'd run 5 passes of IBT standard. Assuming it passes I'd then raise the baseclock ~2MHz or so then retest. Rinse and repeat. Once you can no longer pass that bump the vcore .0125v then continue. Once hitting baseclock goal (166 for 3.8; 174 for 4.0) I'd then give the vcore one more bump of .00625v before running 20 runs of IBT on high. vcore & QPI/DRAM Core Voltage may need further adjustment to pass the 20 runs. General rule of thumb, if it freezes or you get a 124 BSOD bump the QPI/DRAM Core Voltage (.00625v), not always the case though.

At this point I'd raise the memory frequncy if needed and retest the 20 runs on high. Guessing that you have 1600MHz memory keep in mind that anything over a 160 baseclock might become rather iffy tring to bump up to the next memory multiplier (2:10). It might become necessary to use a lower CPU ratio if pushing past 3.8. If that is the goal to begin with it might be better off to go ahead and start off with 21. If that is the case make these adjustments from the start.

CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0] 
BCLK Frequency.........................[172]

DRAM & UCLK Frequency should change to ~1376 & ~2752 on their own as soon as you change the BCLK.

Once done with the 20 passes of IBT on high I'd then move on to Prime95 first running 12+ hours of small FFT's then 12+ hours of Blend making adjustments as needed.

Once again watch the temps and keep the cores below 80C.

Hopefully this doesn't just confuse you more. I probably should have spoon fed it a little slower.


----------



## squall429

How do I post my BIOS voltages like that? Also how do I find out my stock voltages? x.x I'm such a noob.

I passed Prime with this wierd OC I have now... I got only 2 Errors on the torture test and I haven't BSOD'd yet.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall429*


How do I post my BIOS voltages like that? Also how do I find out my stock voltages? x.x I'm such a noob.

I passed Prime with this wierd OC I have now... I got only 2 Errors on the torture test and I haven't BSOD'd yet.


copy that blank template I made and post it in a notepad doc. Print out the blank. Get into BIOS. Restart --> press delete







. write down your settings. Restart --> fill out notepad doc with correct values, copy, paste here...







not sure if that's what you meant.....

For stock load voltage take a screenshot of CPU-Z while running IBT or Prime95.

If you get any errors you didn't pass.

We were all noobs at one time.


----------



## squall429

It said it passed. Just 1 error on each torture test. I hit 85 degrees, max.


----------



## squall429

Overclock wasn't good.... Ram started failing and Aion started crashing... back to square one.. x.x


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall429;15281544*
> It said it passed. Just 1 error on each torture test. I hit 85 degrees, max.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall429;15283772*
> Overclock wasn't good.... Ram started failing and Aion started crashing... back to square one.. x.x


I don't think you are understanding how Prime95 works. Any errors = fail. You don't run it for 1 test. You run it for many (12+) hours and in that time you will pass lots of individual tests. If there is an error at any time then the overclock is unstable. Anything over 80C on the cores is too hot.


----------



## squall429

Well my base temps at no load. Is like 45.That's on stock clock too. Did I install the cooler wrong? Or is it my room temp? I mean... shouldn't it be colder?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

What's the room temp ? Ambients play a major role.

Sometimes installing a new cooler can take some tweaking to work as well as it can.


----------



## squall429

Honestly my room temps is probably about 50-70 degrees.


----------



## Digger1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digger1;15251272*
> Hello all,
> 
> Motorcycle forum veteran here, but this is my first post to Overclockers.....and I'm hopin' there is a kind soul out there that can answer a few questions for a stubborn old fighter pilot.
> 
> I'm about the pull the trigger on a P6X58D Premium mobo and an i7-980 Gulftown CPU (among other components). The final question I need answered before I whip out my credit card regards RAM. I came to you because it is evident that y'all are about the most savvy crowd on the 'Net when it comes to hardware....
> 
> I'm tryin' to choose among the following three (and _only_ the following three) RAM buys:
> 
> 3x4GB sticks (12GB total) of Kingston ValueRAM @ 1066
> 
> 3x4GB sticks (12GB total) of Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600
> 
> 6x4GB sticks (24GB total) of Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600
> 
> *Now, here's the strange part:* I *do not* wish to overclock _anything_ in the machine (gasp!)! I *do not* wish to drive the RAM using anything more than 1.5v (gasp!)! I *do not* wish run the RAM at anything faster than 1066 (gasp!)!
> 
> Are you still with me? Good, 'cause here come the questions.
> 
> *QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1. Will the HyperX RAM run cooler, everything else being equal, than the ValueRAM under the operating constraints I listed above (1066/1.5v.)? FYI, system will be air cooled in a three-fan Lian Li PC-9F case, utilizing nothing but stock component coolers.
> 
> 2. Has anyone here been able to pull off 24GB of Kingston HyperX 1600 running at 1066 @ 1.5v and still be able to boast of supreme, long-term stability?
> 
> 3. If I buy one of the HyperX kits and pop the DIMMs into my new mobo's memory slots, what will the system default to on initial boot?
> 
> 3a. Will it be 1066/1.5v?
> 
> 3b. What will the timings default to?
> 
> 3b(i). If said timings default to something different than 7-7-7-20, should I then change them to 7-7-7-20?
> 
> 3c. Should I expect the BIOS to see all 12GB (or 24GB) right off the bat?
> 
> *AND NOW THE HARD PART:* Anyone questioning me with something along the lines of "why would you want to do this......) will be shot, then dismembered! And, if anyone asks why I want all that RAM, then I'll REALLY get violent! Let's keep the discussion on the hardware, not upon my twisted personal desires (vbg).
> 
> Seriously, thanks, y'all, for helping me out!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;15261670*
> Welcome to OCN !
> 
> I'm probably not the best person to answer your questions but thought I'd take a stab at it since it's been nearly 20 hours since you posted and haven't gotten a response yet.
> 
> 1) With the heat spreaders it should. BUT at that frequency and voltage the difference will be marginal and I wouldn't consider it worth the cost.
> 
> 2) Doubt you'll find too many people here running their RAM that slow. I have seen a few thread members here running 24 GB's though.
> 
> 3a) I believe it will default to 1066/1.5v but it has been quite some time since I've seen the default values. Wouldn't suprise me if it went ahead and defaulted at 1333MHz, I don't think that is the case though. Even if it were to default to 1333MHz it will be very easy to change in BIOS.
> 
> 3bi) Default timings change per the frequency of the RAM. At 1066 it might default tighter than the 7-7-7-20 and if so I'd just leave it. If it defaults looser then I'd set it manually.
> 
> 3c.) Expect to have to hit the memOK button and possibly clear CMOS before it recognizes it.
> 
> Ok go ahead and shoot and dismember me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looking at the specs of what you want to build though I'd have to give serious consideration to Sandy Bridge Extreme. Haven't seen the latest release date info but it has to be getting close.


siz,

Thanks for your expertise!

Partly because of your input, I've decided to go with the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 24GB (6 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9T2-24GBRL. If I can't get 24GB to work reliably without an OC, I'll just start yanking DIMMs until I can. Later, after my warranties expire and I feel the need, I can add the kitted RAM that I was storing and OC as needed. With RAM this cheap, I didn't really see any downsides to this plan.

Re the Sandy Bridge....I didn't mention it in my OP, but I plan to be rocking Debian stable on my new build.....and Sandy Bridge is not playing real well with Linux yet!

Thanks again!


----------



## squall429

when i get home I'll try that base set up you've given me and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall429*


when i get home I'll try that base set up you've given me and let you know how it turns out.


did you get home yet? lol


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


did you get home yet? lol


He lives on mars, he'll be home in a few weeks.


----------



## squall429

Sorry I've been real busy these last couple of days. I'm gonna try it in the morning.


----------



## Stormblitz

Hello everyone,

I've had the P6X58D-E for over a year now, but have not updated the BIOS yet.
I am still running the 0108 BIOS (yeah it is pretty old). I first used an i7 930 which worked great, but have upgraded to an i7 970 since late last year. I have finally looked at the CPU support list only to find that my CPU is supported with a later 0211 BIOS.

My CPU has been stable with the old BIOS with no problems so far, except one. My temperatures are all whack, with one core constantly 10-15deg higher, and 3 others at 5-10 deg higher than the lowest temperature core on Idle. On load, my temps just skyrocket 30-40 degrees at times with IBT. I was using an H70 from the beginning, to custom water cooling, now temporarily on air until my new w/c parts arrive. With several re-mounts on each system, this trend happens with each type of cooling. Maybe I just got a really hot chip?

Now I am wondering if the old BIOS is what is affecting my temperatures. I want to flash to the latest 0701 version. Since this is the first time I am flashing any sort of BIOS, I just want to know a few things.

1) Will all my current settings remain? (Overclock settings, General+Hard drive/boot settings, profiles, etc.

2) Is it best to unplug all drives before doing so?

3) It is safe to update from the oldest bios directly to the newest?

4) Is it possible this update would affect my temp issues?

5) Is there anything else I need to know?

I will be using ASUS EZ Flash 2.

Thanks.


----------



## squall429

With the exact specs ya told me. Not just like 1 digit different in the QPI Volts and and DRAM Frequency!

Anything else ya need me to show?


----------



## ski-bum

Flash your bios right from inside the bios. (forgot what it's called)
All your bios settings will revert to default, so YES you WILL lose all your settings.
Make a profile of your settings (YES The profile will remain unchaged) and just reload your profile after you flash and restart your computer.
I flash mine with each update (not sure why) and never had any problem reloading my profile.


----------



## dmxdex2020

What type of speeds does the E get with a crucial M4 128 SSD?


----------



## Digger1

Does anyone have a lead on where I could buy a BRAND NEW P6X58D Premium mobo from a reputible vendor?

It seems they are all tapped out!


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*


What type of speeds does the E get with a crucial M4 128 SSD?


The board uses the Marvell 9128 controller which is horrible. I was getting about 400mb/s transfer rate on the controller, with my Vertex3, but the system was stuttering and unstable. Switched to the Intel SATA2 port and everything if fine, but only about 280mb/s tranfer rate (don't even notice the differance, it's access time that really matters)


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digger1*


Does anyone have a lead on where I could buy a BRAND NEW P6X58D Premium mobo from a reputible vendor?

It seems they are all tapped out!


Just a quick look out of curiousity and didn't see any new Premiums. The egg has recertifieds http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131780.

SuperBiiz has new -E's http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...216f6ad7fdf9c5


----------



## Warsteiner

NewEgg does have the new Pro edition on sale:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131755


----------



## smokebaca

i you buy open box or re certified though plan on running around looking for cables and jacks to purchase along with it


----------



## sinister1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hfire3;15251841*
> Wow, this thread sure has slowed down. It was buzzing in its prime. I have a question for the SSD users. Did anyone try an SSD on the the Marvell 9123 controller with the new drivers (1.2.0.1006) released 8/11/11? I was aware most people originally used the Intel SATA II ports because of poor results with the Marvell on the original drivers. I was just curious if the drivers had matured with the new release. Or if people gave up on the Marvell as a SATA III option? I searched Google for info on the newest drivers, but almost all info was for older releases. Any comments will be appreciated. Thanks.


I use the drivers from http://www.station-drivers.com/page/marvell.htm

No problems for me and getting 330mbs reads seq on crystal disk bench @4ghtz.

Great board just picked up a open box last month from the egg. I have not had alot of time with it but it sure does pull 200bclk easy as pie. Great board no issues whatsoever and this thread is great. Alot of people own this board and it seems to do well for a great price. Blows my msi plat away. KILLER Im waiting for ivy bridge so I said what the hell and got me one of these to tide me over well see what the sandy Es can do and all the gibberish about no pcie 3 not working is this true? If so Im waiting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormblitz;15337869*
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've had the P6X58D-E for over a year now, but have not updated the BIOS yet.
> I am still running the 0108 BIOS (yeah it is pretty old). I first used an i7 930 which worked great, but have upgraded to an i7 970 since late last year. I have finally looked at the CPU support list only to find that my CPU is supported with a later 0211 BIOS.
> 
> My CPU has been stable with the old BIOS with no problems so far, except one. My temperatures are all whack, with one core constantly 10-15deg higher, and 3 others at 5-10 deg higher than the lowest temperature core on Idle. On load, my temps just skyrocket 30-40 degrees at times with IBT. I was using an H70 from the beginning, to custom water cooling, now temporarily on air until my new w/c parts arrive. With several re-mounts on each system, this trend happens with each type of cooling. Maybe I just got a really hot chip?
> 
> Now I am wondering if the old BIOS is what is affecting my temperatures. I want to flash to the latest 0701 version. Since this is the first time I am flashing any sort of BIOS, I just want to know a few things.
> 
> 1) Will all my current settings remain? (Overclock settings, General+Hard drive/boot settings, profiles, etc.
> 
> 2) Is it best to unplug all drives before doing so?
> 
> 3) It is safe to update from the oldest bios directly to the newest?
> 
> 4) Is it possible this update would affect my temp issues?
> 
> 5) Is there anything else I need to know?
> 
> I will be using ASUS EZ Flash 2.
> 
> Thanks.


Flash it. You can flash back if you like. Everything will be erased you have to clear cmos little button on the back after flash. Flash restart go directly into bios without going to windows, go to load defaults F10 save restart go into bios again hit the power button to shut off, pull out power plug hit cmos reset or remove battery for 30 seconds, boot back up redo all overclock settings. Make sure no direct booting to windows until cmos is clear AND settings are restored keep ahci before you hit windows or all your drivers will be reloaded to ide. If you mess up the flash you will be screwed and that means you dont turn off the computer or reboot until you fix the bad flash. Dont flash the bios on overlocking settings make sure your stock when you flash.

I see you have a 970 how much you run through it? 1.35? Im running 1.35/1.25.


----------



## JohnAlan

Would appreciate an honest opinion on my rig. Please.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnAlan;15416706*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate an honest opinion on my rig. Please.


Looks nice, I didnt' realize the HD version had waterblocks available, thats good.

Also, how do you like the REVO drive? I have you used other SSD's before, how does it compare in real world situations?

Got any pics?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnAlan;15416706*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate an honest opinion on my rig. Please.


Nice build, the psu is overkill though lol


----------



## JohnAlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004;15419945*
> Looks nice, I didnt' realize the HD version had waterblocks available, thats good.
> 
> Also, how do you like the REVO drive? I have you used other SSD's before, how does it compare in real world situations?
> 
> Got any pics?


EK just came out with the 570HD waterblocks. Ordered them directly from EK in Slovania. LOL Waited too long for someone to start selling them.

Running 550 mps read and write time on the Revo drive vs 250 mps on my old ssd hdd. Have several pics of the whole unit, just havn't posted them yet. In process of creating a Monster Moded desk/computer stand combo. will have kind of a server tower on the right and left of the desk. enclosed with plexi for visability. left side will house computer and cooling. right will be storage and mini fridge. Will post pics when compleet.


----------



## JohnAlan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


Nice build, the psu is overkill though lol


yea. but when I ordered my Antec 1000. I wanted room for expanding my system. I will eventualy have dual Liquid cooling pumps, resevoirs....ect. Running single pump setup at the moment.


----------



## Greek Wizard

Hi all.

Longtime lurker, first time poster









I have been getting the urge to upgrade my RAM from the 6GB Muskin Redlines (awesome RAM btw) to 12GB, possibly 24GB.

Why? Not really sure.. but Battlefield 3 is out, and although not installed yet, I feel 6GB might not be enough. Plus the cost of memory is so cheap now, I figure I could max out for less than $200.

I read a few pages, and some have mentioned these: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 24GB F3-12800CL9T2-24GBRL

and these: Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3K6/24GX

One other option is getting another 3 x 6GB of Muskin Redline 998805 but they are super hard to find and cost more for the 6GB than the 24GB above as they are 6-8-6-24, although I have a line on one 6GB set for sale. ($190)

I should add I am not currently over clocking, but might in the future.

My questions are simple I guess:

1) Should I consider maxing out the RAM on my board? I plan to have it for at least a couple more years.
2) I don't mind paying the extra $20 for the Kingston over G Skill, but do the second set of Redlines really make sense?
3) Obviously I know the pros of 24GB to 6GB, but what are the cons? I keep reading horror stories about getting the RAM to actually work in this mobo. is 1600Mhz possible with 6 sticks? Going from 6-8-6-24 to 9-9-9-27 makes me a little depressed. is it worth it?
4) Is there a Muskin Redline 24GB set that has been proven to work with this board at 1600Mhz?
5) Other brand name options?
6) Should I just use the Redlines I have and use the $200 and add some to upgrade the video card?
7) Save my money, system (RAM/GPU) is fine for BF3 for now?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Is there a way to get your CPU to adjust voltages as necessary without having to keep it on auto for ocing purposes?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greek Wizard;15450673*
> Hi all.
> 
> Longtime lurker, first time poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been getting the urge to upgrade my RAM from the 6GB Muskin Redlines (awesome RAM btw) to 12GB, possibly 24GB.
> 
> Why? Not really sure.. but Battlefield 3 is out, and although not installed yet, I feel 6GB might not be enough. Plus the cost of memory is so cheap now, I figure I could max out for less than $200.
> 
> I read a few pages, and some have mentioned these: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 24GB F3-12800CL9T2-24GBRL
> 
> and these: Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3K6/24GX
> 
> One other option is getting another 3 x 6GB of Muskin Redline 998805 but they are super hard to find and cost more for the 6GB than the 24GB above as they are 6-8-6-24, although I have a line on one 6GB set for sale. ($190)
> 
> I should add I am not currently over clocking, but might in the future.
> 
> My questions are simple I guess:
> 
> 1) Should I consider maxing out the RAM on my board? I plan to have it for at least a couple more years.
> 2) I don't mind paying the extra $20 for the Kingston over G Skill, but do the second set of Redlines really make sense?
> 3) Obviously I know the pros of 24GB to 6GB, but what are the cons? I keep reading horror stories about getting the RAM to actually work in this mobo. is 1600Mhz possible with 6 sticks? Going from 6-8-6-24 to 9-9-9-27 makes me a little depressed. is it worth it?
> 4) Is there a Muskin Redline 24GB set that has been proven to work with this board at 1600Mhz?
> 5) Other brand name options?
> 6) Should I just use the Redlines I have and use the $200 and add some to upgrade the video card?
> 7) Save my money, system (RAM/GPU) is fine for BF3 for now?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I vote for #6 or #7. 4870X2 is fine for now but DX11 and more VRAM would be a better upgrade then RAM.

If you feel you must take advantage of current RAM prices I'd suggest looking at 3X4GB Cas 7 kits.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;15454160*
> Is there a way to get your CPU to adjust voltages as necessary without having to keep it on auto for ocing purposes?


Yes, search this thread for the key words Offset Overclock or Offset Voltage Control. There are a few of this that have been using this feature for quite awhile now. The trick is to treat it as a new overclock and stability test with the power saving features on.

In short Speedstep enabled, C-state optional, voltage control to Offset, you will be adding voltage to stock.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;15459741*
> 
> Yes, search this thread for the key words Offset Overclock or Offset Voltage Control. There are a few of this that have been using this feature for quite awhile now. The trick is to treat it as a new overclock and stability test with the power saving features on.
> 
> In short Speedstep enabled, C-state optional, voltage control to Offset, you will be adding voltage to stock.


I had actually experimented with changing it to Offset just to see what it does ( I didn't change speedstep or C-state). When I booted up, my voltages rocketed up to around 1.56 for a meager 2800mhz according to CPU-Z. So I just shut my computer off and reverted back.

Any idea why it did that?


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


I vote for #6 or #7. 4870X2 is fine for now but DX11 and more VRAM would be a better upgrade then RAM.

If you feel you must take advantage of current RAM prices I'd suggest looking at 3X4GB Cas 7 kits.


I'd go for this: http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/999000.aspx
I didn't realize memory had dropped so much in price. The heatsinks of the Mushkin Ridgeback memory is the best, and heaviest, I've ever used. They use thick, cast aluminum in their bolted on heatsinks. Not the thin, taped on crap that Corsair uses on their Vengeance memory.
I would've given the link to NewEgg, but, besides sending *me* used products, there has been a huge upsweep in the number of reported cases of the Egg doing this more frequently than ever. I think they're buying up the products from small businesses that they've helped put out of business. Be sure to read all the customer reviews of any product that you happen to be interested in. You'll see the term "used merchandise" mentioned very often.
Besides that, Mushkin often has the best prices themselves, direct from their factory.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;15461223*
> I had actually experimented with changing it to Offset just to see what it does ( I didn't change speedstep or C-state). When I booted up, my voltages rocketed up to around 1.56 for a meager 2800mhz according to CPU-Z. So I just shut my computer off and reverted back.
> 
> Any idea why it did that?


With Offset Voltage Control you add voltage to your stock voltage. For instance my mediocre 930 has a 1.25v VID. By setting the voltage to .075v that puts my voltage at 1.325v then I don't use LLC, so after vdroop it will give me ~1.245v under load. When not under load the voltage as well as multipler drop making that 1.245v the highest voltage I see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;15461254*
> I'd go for this: http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/999000.aspx


Exactly the kit I was thinking of. They also make a 7-8-7-24 3X4 Redline kit with the Frostbite heatsinks but those can be harder to find compared to the more common 7-8-9-24 kit.


----------



## usiris208

OK so I'm running the latest bios on my premium and for some reason I am unable to oc my 980x. Even when I do a small oc(upping the ratio by 1) I get an error msg on restart saying overclock failed. I even get the same msg rarely when it's on stock settings. Know from what I'm guessing it's something wrong with the bios and could use a reinstall, but I wanted to post this and see what the experts here have to say.


----------



## mrasstits

Hey guys! I was just wondering if any of you are playing BF3 on your rigs. I am enjoying the game, however I am having trouble keeping it from crashing under my OC profile.
I have ran stress tests on both my video card and prime 95 at the same time for over 20 hours without even a slight hiccup, but I get a random lock up when playing.
I have tried running my no HT profile with no avail. However under the default "Auto" profile at stock speed, I dont get any crashes at all...
Has anyone else had any issues with this setup? I have also tried updating to the newest BIOS fw. tired of scratching my head here so I thought i'd see what you guys think!


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrasstits*


Hey guys! I was just wondering if any of you are playing BF3 on your rigs. I am enjoying the game, however I am having trouble keeping it from crashing under my OC profile.
I have ran stress tests on both my video card and prime 95 at the same time for over 20 hours without even a slight hiccup, but I get a random lock up when playing.
I have tried running my no HT profile with no avail. However under the default "Auto" profile at stock speed, I dont get any crashes at all...
Has anyone else had any issues with this setup? I have also tried updating to the newest BIOS fw. tired of scratching my head here so I thought i'd see what you guys think!


Have you tried running your video card at stock? Probably is a videocard thing, if the system is stable everywhere else


----------



## AK_Dad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrasstits;15512293*
> Hey guys! I was just wondering if any of you are playing BF3 on your rigs. I am enjoying the game, however I am having trouble keeping it from crashing under my OC profile.


It's probably not your rig bro. Many people are having issues with CTD, freezes, etc. Me included. There is a thread on the battlelog forums that was 50 some pages of people crying about BF3 crashes.


----------



## jmaz87

Hi guys i finally got angry enough to ask for help again... I've had this rig since may 2010 and other than HDD's and some ram its remained untouched.
i've been on this thread since, and other than slightly higher Vcore my settings were identical to KcKyle forever with no issue.

originally i had no problems OC'ing to 4.2x16001T in fact i was stable for nearly a year.
then i started having issues, i bought another 6x2 kit to troubleshoot and my second channel of DIMM's weren't working at all...
i sent it to ASUS they sent it back, it works. but now NOTHING beyond like 3.8 is really stable at all and my vcore etc is much higher...

i know this is kinda strange and if i hadn't been fine for so long i would just chalk it up to a crappy intel chip... i reverted back to defaults and have tested and re-tested EVERYTHING so i know its not a physical issue just setttings...

does anybody have any suggestions???

idk if this helps but i isolated each area (bclock, ram, cpu) and maxed them out individually to see where the problem was... i got as high as 215 or 218bclock, and ram was fine until uncore multiplier got close to 4K i hate that stupid multiplier... otherwise i'd probably be able to get to 2000mhz i have no idea how people do that on this mobo... either way 1600 1T was fine.


----------



## jmaz87

bump for help needed!!


----------



## jmaz87

these were the only screen shots i managed to salvage off a drive i killed. and a funny pic of the way it looked a year ago.



























I'd have to say the increased ram might be an issue for the previous settings but that doesn't mean i shouldn't be able to OC it at all..

can anybody shed some light on the uncore speed limitations etc. ? TIA


----------



## Tranker

I had a stable 4.2 MHz with my i7 930 for 15 months. Then it started to crash and not boot Windows 7, overclocked failed! press F1 message. I flashed my BIOS to version 1501 and it helped for another 3-4 months ack to a stable 4.2MHz. But currently I can't get anything over 3.6 stable, and that is actually marginal when I game. I increased CPU and QPI/DRAM voltages with no improvemnt. I was all the way up to 1.46250 for CPU voltage (small increaments from 1.35 volts). Nothing is working anymore. I think it is a MOBO issue. On default settings I tested my 3 RAM sticks individually with MemTest 86+ and all were fine for 3 passes. I rarely make it to the BSOD with anything over 3.6MHz. Not much help, but your not alone. It has to be hardware, if settings that worked for over a year suddenly fail. Figuring out what hardware is not easy of course. My RAM seems fine.


----------



## jmaz87

so i guess this thread finally died... very sad IMHO


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmaz87*


so i guess this thread finally died... very sad IMHO


Not hardly. You probably haven't received a response because there are just too many things that can be wrong.
To begin with, my God those are some ridiculously high temps! Are you using a stock Intel cooler instead of the Megahalems in your specs? How can you expect it to run stably when your cpu is practically sweating its poor ass off?
You referred to kckyle's settings. Do you mean the templates by xmisery? If so, then I guess you know that these templates aren't graven in stone. They're only for getting you started. You have to tweak those settings to match your chipset and cpu. Both are completely individual and never, ever run the same as anyone elses.
The 1st thing I'd do is start all over from the ground up. Use a brand new hdd and install everything from scratch including installing the entire original mobo installation disk. For all I know, your BIOS is being corrupted during its download, extraction or actual install using an old hdd. It certainly happens. The same thing with any of your drivers.
That is a very slow OC you're showing to be running so damned hot. I wouldn't doubt that your cpu has been slightly fried. Just because it can post doesn't mean that it's actually running right. Forget what everybody says about whatever temp that your cpu can take and still run correctly. Your cpu is a complete individual and may stress out at much lower temps than even what Intel may say. Intel lists *average* specs. Some cpu's can take higher temps while some can't. 
Do you use any kind of computer optimization program? DON'T! They're all nothing but crapware that will do nothing but end up ruining your entire computer. Advanced System Care, TuneUp Utilities, whatever. Don't use them. What the hell do they know about your completely individual computer? The programs you run? What you expect from your computer? How good, or poorly, your individual components operate? I don't even know that last one about my own computer. For all I know, there could be micro-second voltage spikes from my power supply that are slowly eating away my BIOS and drivers. There's no possible way to diagnose that one! Unless, of course, you can monitor it 24x7.
This ain't much of a response to your query is it? It's the best I can do. At least somebody cares enough to respond and let you know that you aren't alone.
I'm certainly no computer diagnostic technician. I can only wish you luck. And tell you to get those temps down. Now!


----------



## jmaz87

First,
I'd like to say thanks for the input it's good to know people are still lurking.
I have tried a brandnew HDD with fresh installation and newest bios.

The only reason my temps were so high was the lack of stability at lower Vcore...
I have put this CPU through the ringer admittedly, I have stressed tested it for hrs at temps up to 99 just to see if it could and it was flawless.
I can bump ram and base clocks up beyond what I need but the CPU most won't settle after I get close to 4 anymore.
I was thinking about grabbing a new chip but the good ones are still too much...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Maybe the new/RMA board is getting too hot. Asus isn't exactly known for their great TIM and application of their yellow goo.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Maybe the new/RMA board is getting too hot. Asus isn't exactly known for their great TIM and application of their yellow goo.


There's something else I've never considered. You could spend every waking minute trying to figure out some problem with these computers and dream all night about them and still miss some small element that could be the very solution you need.. 
I think I'll go ahead and watercool everything except the memory sticks on my next mobo. If IvyBridge ever gets to market. Since almost everybody is convinced that X58 is practically dead it would be a good time to start buying some of the discounted watercooling blocks for my Premium, as well. This board has been so good that I don't think mine will ever actually die, so I guess I should start babying it so it doesn't just plain wear out.
My investment in this P6X58D-Premium is the best I've ever made. Plus the i7-920 I'm running. I have another 920, a 930 and 950 I've never even tried. I've tried to fry the cpu I'm now using and all it does is throttle back down and keep on running. It's damned weird. It's been more faithful and reliable than a good hunting dog.


----------



## jmaz87

i have used an infrared thermometer to measure the heatsinks on N/S bridges and i never saw temps above the 40's i think.
the wierd thing is im 99% positive its the EXACT same board i sent to asus. meaning somehow they got my entire channel B DIMM's working in like a week. i figured they replaced the N-bridge...

anyway i have tested the ram @ 1600 1T with Bclock obove 210 with memtest and IBT maximum with no problems.
its when the cpu approaches 4.0 (up to about 3.7 the volts/temps are great) suddenly it needs waaaay more juice, more than practically anyone else i've seen. but it worked for a year like this with no issue...

ill check mobo temps when i get home. maybe extra ram is straining it...


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmaz87;15590286*
> so i guess this thread finally died... very sad IMHO


Don't rub it in as if what you stated was true. It's still live folks.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15613718*
> Don't rub it in as if what you stated was true. It's still live folks.


It died once I sold my board and teh noobs who bought for cheap started coming in.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster;15613934*
> It died once I sold my board and teh noobs who bought for cheap started coming in.


I'm surprised they didn't go for AMD if they wanted to cheap out on a motherboard.
Bulldozer's eight cores could not beat four Intel cores with the same 32nm dye size.








ASUS P9X79 will be something to look forward to this Christmas.


----------



## jmaz87

well i hope ur not referring to me... i've had this rig since 2010 and had no problems with my OC back then either... i'm just debating leaving it for encoding and such so i can build another rig for gaming when they get a little better.


----------



## Unit_4

Hello all. Hoping some one can help me out with my problem with this board
Everthing has been going fine with my pc untill I decided to mout in all in a test bench
Now I'm getting the new CPU installed at start up asking to f1 to set up in bois or f2 to load standard and go to windows.
So off I go into bois. Set settings and save and exit
Now when I do that it restarts and same message new CPU installed.
So if try again n again n again no luck. So I f2 load standard bois and in to windows I go. Then when I restart.
Same message.
New CPU installed.

Things iv tried.
Changed CMOS batt
Cleared. CMOS
Reseated all wires.
Reseated all gpu cards and ram
Reseated CPU all looks fine no bent pins.
Nothing on mo board looks out of place.
The new test bench is a lian li mo Bo tray mounted in a box. Everthing looks right there as well.

Pulling my hair out trying to find problem.
Any help would be tops.
Thanks.


----------



## kckyle

lol. i haven't even found the need to overclock the cpu. right now it's moderately clocked at 3.2ghz. this cpu is gonna last me awhile









btw it's great to see this thread still going. i'll try help out here as often as i can. cheer guys!

oh and jmaz, kzinti is right. no one cpu is the same. some are bound to overclock better than others. xmisery's settings are more of a guide than copy and paste.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit_4*
> 
> Hello all. Hoping some one can help me out with my problem with this board
> Everthing has been going fine with my pc untill I decided to mout in all in a test bench
> Now I'm getting the new CPU installed at start up asking to f1 to set up in bois or f2 to load standard and go to windows.
> So off I go into bois. Set settings and save and exit
> Now when I do that it restarts and same message new CPU installed.
> So if try again n again n again no luck. So I f2 load standard bois and in to windows I go. Then when I restart.
> Same message.
> New CPU installed.
> Things iv tried.
> Changed CMOS batt
> Cleared. CMOS
> Reseated all wires.
> Reseated all gpu cards and ram
> Reseated CPU all looks fine no bent pins.
> Nothing on mo board looks out of place.
> The new test bench is a lian li mo Bo tray mounted in a box. Everthing looks right there as well.
> Pulling my hair out trying to find problem.
> Any help would be tops.
> Thanks.


Updating BIOS is the first thing I'd try.


----------



## Digger1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digger1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Digger1;15251272*
> Hello all,
> 
> Motorcycle forum veteran here, but this is my first post to Overclockers.....and I'm hopin' there is a kind soul out there that can answer a few questions for a stubborn old fighter pilot.
> 
> I'm about the pull the trigger on a P6X58D Premium mobo and an i7-980 Gulftown CPU (among other components). The final question I need answered before I whip out my credit card regards RAM. I came to you because it is evident that y'all are about the most savvy crowd on the 'Net when it comes to hardware....
> 
> I'm tryin' to choose among the following three (and _only_ the following three) RAM buys:
> 
> 3x4GB sticks (12GB total) of Kingston ValueRAM @ 1066
> 
> 3x4GB sticks (12GB total) of Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600
> 
> 6x4GB sticks (24GB total) of Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600
> 
> *Now, here's the strange part:* I *do not* wish to overclock _anything_ in the machine (gasp!)! I *do not* wish to drive the RAM using anything more than 1.5v (gasp!)! I *do not* wish run the RAM at anything faster than 1066 (gasp!)!
> 
> Are you still with me? Good, 'cause here come the questions.
> 
> *QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1. Will the HyperX RAM run cooler, everything else being equal, than the ValueRAM under the operating constraints I listed above (1066/1.5v.)? FYI, system will be air cooled in a three-fan Lian Li PC-9F case, utilizing nothing but stock component coolers.
> 
> 2. Has anyone here been able to pull off 24GB of Kingston HyperX 1600 running at 1066 @ 1.5v and still be able to boast of supreme, long-term stability?
> 
> 3. If I buy one of the HyperX kits and pop the DIMMs into my new mobo's memory slots, what will the system default to on initial boot?
> 
> 3a. Will it be 1066/1.5v?
> 
> 3b. What will the timings default to?
> 
> 3b(i). If said timings default to something different than 7-7-7-20, should I then change them to 7-7-7-20?
> 
> 3c. Should I expect the BIOS to see all 12GB (or 24GB) right off the bat?
> 
> *AND NOW THE HARD PART:* Anyone questioning me with something along the lines of "why would you want to do this......) will be shot, then dismembered! And, if anyone asks why I want all that RAM, then I'll REALLY get violent! Let's keep the discussion on the hardware, not upon my twisted personal desires (vbg).
> 
> Seriously, thanks, y'all, for helping me out!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;15261670*
> Welcome to OCN !
> 
> I'm probably not the best person to answer your questions but thought I'd take a stab at it since it's been nearly 20 hours since you posted and haven't gotten a response yet.
> 
> 1) With the heat spreaders it should. BUT at that frequency and voltage the difference will be marginal and I wouldn't consider it worth the cost.
> 
> 2) Doubt you'll find too many people here running their RAM that slow. I have seen a few thread members here running 24 GB's though.
> 
> 3a) I believe it will default to 1066/1.5v but it has been quite some time since I've seen the default values. Wouldn't suprise me if it went ahead and defaulted at 1333MHz, I don't think that is the case though. Even if it were to default to 1333MHz it will be very easy to change in BIOS.
> 
> 3bi) Default timings change per the frequency of the RAM. At 1066 it might default tighter than the 7-7-7-20 and if so I'd just leave it. If it defaults looser then I'd set it manually.
> 
> 3c.) Expect to have to hit the memOK button and possibly clear CMOS before it recognizes it.
> 
> Ok go ahead and shoot and dismember me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looking at the specs of what you want to build though I'd have to give serious consideration to Sandy Bridge Extreme. Haven't seen the latest release date info but it has to be getting close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Digger1*
> 
> siz,
> Thanks for your expertise!
> Partly because of your input, I've decided to go with the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 24GB (6 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9T2-24GBRL. If I can't get 24GB to work reliably without an OC, I'll just start yanking DIMMs until I can. Later, after my warranties expire and I feel the need, I can add the kitted RAM that I was storing and OC as needed. With RAM this cheap, I didn't really see any downsides to this plan.
> Re the Sandy Bridge....I didn't mention it in my OP, but I plan to be rocking Debian stable on my new build.....and Sandy Bridge is not playing real well with Linux yet!
> Thanks again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Things appear to be working out so far.....
> 
> The BIOS is showing all 24GB of memory.....happened on first POST, with no heroics required.
> 
> My BIOS shows the "Target DRAM Frequency" to be 1333 MHz, which is fine for me. Timings are listed as 9-9-9-24, which is, again, fine for me.
> 
> FYI, I've got the "Ai Overclock Tuner" set to "Auto" and the "DRAM Frequency" also set to "Auto", and I've loaded the 1501 BIOS using the "E-Z Flash 2" tool.
> 
> So far, so good (KOW). I'll update when I get the OS loaded (Debian stable).
Click to expand...


----------



## Unit_4

Update.

Other things I forgot to say where.

I tried 3 different bois updates. The last 3

All my ram is showing up fine.

Also in bois under power management my volts where
12+ was 11.9
5+ was 5.1
3.3 was 3.2

Next update.

Now won't post at all. Solid red light on mem ok. In manual it says hardware failure.
Tried removing one thing at a time untill I got down to just mo Bo and CPU

I'm going to take stab and say the mother board is dead.

Few other details.
Lately my rig has been having random lookups I thought it might of been bf3.
Also one of my ram sticks died so replaced ram and got a new corsair 1200 psu.

Maybe the problem is bigger then I think.


----------



## shinigamibob

I've seen a TON of posts that refer to xmisery's 4Ghz guide, but for the life of me, I can't seem to find it.

I would greatly appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction, or even better, a link to that post.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kamikaze_

Sorry, I don't see any 4.0GHz tutorials under that name.

Start PC, when the post message comes on the screen, hold DEL on keyboard into BIOS.
X.M.P. overclock preference
BLCK Frequency -- 190MHz
DRAM FREQ -- 1523 w/ 1600MHz Corsair Dominator

Automatic 4.0GHz on the i7 CPU I first started out with (i7 920 D0)
Since it's a locked multiplier, slowly make your way up there with the BLCK frequency (higher BLCK = higher CPU clock speed)
It's been a while since I had my old i7 920 in the socket, but I'm sure 190MHz BLCK is a 4000MHz/4.00GHz overclock.

EDIT: 




p6x58d overclocking on a i7 920, same stuff that concerns your i7 950, no worries.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Sorry, I don't see any 4.0GHz tutorials under that name.
> Start PC, when the post message comes on the screen, hold DEL on keyboard into BIOS.
> X.M.P. overclock preference
> BLCK Frequency -- 190MHz
> DRAM FREQ -- 1523 w/ 1600MHz Corsair Dominator
> Automatic 4.0GHz on the i7 CPU I first started out with (i7 920 D0)
> Since it's a locked multiplier, slowly make your way up there with the BLCK frequency (higher BLCK = higher CPU clock speed)
> It's been a while since I had my old i7 920 in the socket, but I'm sure 190MHz BLCK is a 4000MHz/4.00GHz overclock.
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> p6x58d overclocking on a i7 920, same stuff that concerns your i7 950, no worries.


Thanks for that, I was wondering where this guide people were talking about was.

The 920 has a stock multi of 21, whereas the my 950 has 23. So 190x23 would give me 4.37Ghz. Thats prolly a bit too high for air cooling. I can manually set the multiplier to 21 though. I tried those settings with a vcore of 1.28v and it failed on the 3rd pass of IBT. I also had my DRAM voltage at 1.5v (stock voltage for Corsair Vengeance).

Any other settings that I should look at? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

http://www.overclock.net/t/662236/the-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread#post_8378283

I believe that is what you are looking for. Post #2 of this thread.

For your 950 you might look at something a little more like this:
Quote:


> Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
> CPU Ratio Setting......................[23.0]
> Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
> Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
> BCLK Frequency.........................[174]
> PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
> DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1392MHz] (2:8; select closest to)
> UCLK Frequency.........................[2784MHz] (2X the above setting but like above I didn't go into bios to double check the selection so my rounding might be a bit off )
> QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]
> CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
> CPU Voltage............................[1.30]
> CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25]
> 
> IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
> IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
> ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
> ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
> DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50] (start with stock voltage but might have to raise it. )
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
> Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
> CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
> CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
> CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
> IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
> PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]
> C1E Support............................[Disabled]
> Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
> Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
> CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
> Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
> Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
> Active Processor Cores.................[All]
> A20M...................................[Disabled]
> Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
> Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


Now these settings are more like a quick start guide, A place to start. Expect to have to adjust CPU Voltage and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage. The settings above should get you in the right ballpark though.


----------



## dcd58

First, Hi to all!
I'm new here, and i really need some help.
Ok, i have a i7 975 extreme running right now at just over 4.0. Cpu-Z says 40.28, x30, bus at 134.3,
QPI @ 3222.6 running @ 1.416 volts.
I have OCZ memory (OCZ3G1600V2G) running at Dram freq. 805.6 with clocks set at 8-8-8-24. I have 12 Mbyes
I am running 2 ATi Radeon HD5870 in crossfire at clock speeds of 900 and memory clock at 1300 (max with their software)
One of the cards is the 5870XXX Edition (main card)
My questions are (and problems,lol)...
1..I really would like to up the speed of the cpu..I know it can do better, but i have no idea how. I just raised the x to30 to get that 4.0. any more and i crash.
2. I don't think I have the memory set right either
3. Is the memory good? (OCZ) Or can I get better? Money is not really a problem
4. I have run 3Dmark tests (Mark 11) and I have low scores (2790)..WHY?
Can someone please tell me what settings would be the best to get my rig working better. I know it can do better!
If you need more info, please ask away
Thanks
Don


----------



## alphamanG

Hey guys... been lurking for awhile and never bothered to really post (even though I had an account).
I've recently come across some issues and I'm trying to determine what the problem is.

*Problem/Symptoms:*
In BF3 my GPU usage/processing will randomly drop to 80% on both video cards and due to the drop I get strange frame rate drops for about 10-15 seconds, then the GPU usage kicks back up to 98/99 and things are fine. This recently started happening when I switched my GTX 570s from the 16x/16x configuration to 16x/8x config (slot 1/3 vs slot 1/2) and changed from the standard 2-way SLI Flex Bridge to the 3-WAY SLI Bridge.

*Current Setup:*
I do run dual monitors so I can get a live monitor of my system (temp/cpu & gpu usage)... and I've noticed the aforementioned problem only happens when I'm in dual monitor mode with the recommended nvidia settings (dual monitor performance mode?). If I switch to single monitor I don't have problems with the 16x/8x config. I do have to note that when I was running 16x/16x in dual monitor mode I didn't have ANY problems.

The reason I moved from the 16x/16x config to the 16x/8x config is for heat issues (don't feel like having the cards run at 70% fans if I don't have to).

*My root cause analysis:*
I think what's happening is due to either
1) The 16x/8x configuration
2) The SLI bridge

Would a BIOS update will fix this? This has happened on the most recent nvidia prod. drivers and on the new nvidia beta

I currently have -
CPU: Intel i7 930 @ 4.0GHz
Prolimatech Megahalem Rev. B Heatsink with CoolerMaster SickleFlow fans in push/pull
Motherboard: Asus P6X58D Premium
RAM: 12GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600 (8-8-8-24, 1.65V) Triple Channel
SLI Configuration 16x/8x (PCI-E Slot 1/3): Gigabyte GTX 570 OC Edition
Hard Drive 1: 1GB Western Digita Caviar Blackl SATA III (6 gb/s)
Hard Drive 2: 750GB Western Digital Caviar Black SATA II (3 gb/s) storage drive.
Power Supply: Corsair HX1000W Modular PSU

thanks in advance!


----------



## Digger1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digger1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Digger1;15251272*
> Hello all,
> 
> Motorcycle forum veteran here, but this is my first post to Overclockers.....and I'm hopin' there is a kind soul out there that can answer a few questions for a stubborn old fighter pilot.
> 
> I'm about the pull the trigger on a P6X58D Premium mobo and an i7-980 Gulftown CPU (among other components). The final question I need answered before I whip out my credit card regards RAM. I came to you because it is evident that y'all are about the most savvy crowd on the 'Net when it comes to hardware....
> 
> I'm tryin' to choose among the following three (and _only_ the following three) RAM buys:
> 
> 3x4GB sticks (12GB total) of Kingston ValueRAM @ 1066
> 
> 3x4GB sticks (12GB total) of Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600
> 
> 6x4GB sticks (24GB total) of Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600
> 
> *Now, here's the strange part:* I *do not* wish to overclock _anything_ in the machine (gasp!)! I *do not* wish to drive the RAM using anything more than 1.5v (gasp!)! I *do not* wish run the RAM at anything faster than 1066 (gasp!)!
> 
> Are you still with me? Good, 'cause here come the questions.
> 
> *QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1. Will the HyperX RAM run cooler, everything else being equal, than the ValueRAM under the operating constraints I listed above (1066/1.5v.)? FYI, system will be air cooled in a three-fan Lian Li PC-9F case, utilizing nothing but stock component coolers.
> 
> 2. Has anyone here been able to pull off 24GB of Kingston HyperX 1600 running at 1066 @ 1.5v and still be able to boast of supreme, long-term stability?
> 
> 3. If I buy one of the HyperX kits and pop the DIMMs into my new mobo's memory slots, what will the system default to on initial boot?
> 
> 3a. Will it be 1066/1.5v?
> 
> 3b. What will the timings default to?
> 
> 3b(i). If said timings default to something different than 7-7-7-20, should I then change them to 7-7-7-20?
> 
> 3c. Should I expect the BIOS to see all 12GB (or 24GB) right off the bat?
> 
> *AND NOW THE HARD PART:* Anyone questioning me with something along the lines of "why would you want to do this......) will be shot, then dismembered! And, if anyone asks why I want all that RAM, then I'll REALLY get violent! Let's keep the discussion on the hardware, not upon my twisted personal desires (vbg).
> 
> Seriously, thanks, y'all, for helping me out!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;15261670*
> Welcome to OCN !
> 
> I'm probably not the best person to answer your questions but thought I'd take a stab at it since it's been nearly 20 hours since you posted and haven't gotten a response yet.
> 
> 1) With the heat spreaders it should. BUT at that frequency and voltage the difference will be marginal and I wouldn't consider it worth the cost.
> 
> 2) Doubt you'll find too many people here running their RAM that slow. I have seen a few thread members here running 24 GB's though.
> 
> 3a) I believe it will default to 1066/1.5v but it has been quite some time since I've seen the default values. Wouldn't suprise me if it went ahead and defaulted at 1333MHz, I don't think that is the case though. Even if it were to default to 1333MHz it will be very easy to change in BIOS.
> 
> 3bi) Default timings change per the frequency of the RAM. At 1066 it might default tighter than the 7-7-7-20 and if so I'd just leave it. If it defaults looser then I'd set it manually.
> 
> 3c.) Expect to have to hit the memOK button and possibly clear CMOS before it recognizes it.
> 
> Ok go ahead and shoot and dismember me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looking at the specs of what you want to build though I'd have to give serious consideration to Sandy Bridge Extreme. Haven't seen the latest release date info but it has to be getting close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Digger1*
> 
> siz,
> Thanks for your expertise!
> Partly because of your input, I've decided to go with the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 24GB (6 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9T2-24GBRL. If I can't get 24GB to work reliably without an OC, I'll just start yanking DIMMs until I can. Later, after my warranties expire and I feel the need, I can add the kitted RAM that I was storing and OC as needed. With RAM this cheap, I didn't really see any downsides to this plan.
> Re the Sandy Bridge....I didn't mention it in my OP, but I plan to be rocking Debian stable on my new build.....and Sandy Bridge is not playing real well with Linux yet!
> Thanks again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Digger1*
> 
> UPDATE:
> Things appear to be working out so far.....
> The BIOS is showing all 24GB of memory.....happened on first POST, with no heroics required.
> My BIOS shows the "Target DRAM Frequency" to be 1333 MHz, which is fine for me. Timings are listed as 9-9-9-24, which is, again, fine for me.
> FYI, I've got the "Ai Overclock Tuner" set to "Auto" and the "DRAM Frequency" also set to "Auto", and I've loaded the 1501 BIOS using the "E-Z Flash 2" tool.
> So far, so good (KOW). I'll update when I get the OS loaded (Debian stable).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is my last update.....I installed Debian Squeeze 6.0.3, fired 'er up, called up top, and verified that the OS is seeing 24GB of RAM. Happy day!
Click to expand...


----------



## kamikaze_

I always have used 1.35 vcore with my old i7 920 @ 4.0GHz.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> I always have used 1.35 vcore with my old i7 920 @ 4.0GHz.


Doesn't that seem a bit high for 4 Ghz? I can understand for 4.2 or 4.4, but it just seems a bit too much for 4.0


----------



## ski-bum

Everyone here must be still hanging onto our X58 chipset boards. Hey, I can run any game maxed out with mine and get 60fps.
The only problem we have with these boards is the SATA3 (6GB) controller is crap so we can't run our fancy new SSD's up to full speed. Don't see much differance there either.
So, if were still here, means we didn't get sucked into the P67 / Z68 chipset thing. These boards don't have the PCI express lanes needed for proper SLI.

My question is.... How long before you upgrade to the next ptatform and which one will you use?
Will you go with the X79 chipset boards and Sandybridge? Or wait for Ivybridge with the new Mobo hat chip will bring? Or wait for future platforms?
I'm asking this group because, we're in the same boat. Still have alot of life left with the X58 board, but starting to think about the future.

btw..... I have my i-950 @ 4.0 with 1.28v


----------



## Unit_4

I don't want to upgrade yet.
Does not seem to be any point. All my games run flat out
And I'm so used to the x58 I don't wanna change untill I really have to.
My mo Bo just died so I'm getting the gigabyte oc board. Then this time next year I might upgrade if ivy is really worth it.


----------



## ROM3000

I don't see any reason to upgrade. This setup is still plenty fast. I'd probably wait at least another year before upgrading but I honestly don't see it being necessary anytime soon.


----------



## jcde7ago

I just switched to X79 but i've pretty much decided to hang onto my i7 930/P6X58D-E setup as a backup/guest computer, or give it to my younger brother at some point in the future. It's probably been my most reliable build ever, and for PURELY gaming, X58 and first-gen i7s are still able to max out pretty much every single game out there provided that you have capable GPUs.

Really no need to move to 1155 or 2011 for most people in here if you're just gaming, unless you have a use 1155/2011 for work/productivity purposes (I do) or you just want something new to play with and money is no issue or, you're just building a rig now, in which case i'd probably spring for a 2500 or 2600K instead of an X58 build.


----------



## ski-bum

It's great to see you guys have the same love I do for our x58 based mobos.


----------



## kamikaze_

Yeah, I still got my X58 build going. Rampage III Extreme with the i7 980x running 4.5GHz 24/7.


----------



## shinigamibob

I have question thats been bugging me for weeks. I have 24GB of Corsair Vengeance RAM. They're rated at 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5V. I also have my CPU OC'd to 4Ghz on 1.25V. Multiplier set to 21 and BCLK to 191, which brings the RAM to ~1500

In the bios, for the DRAM Voltage, do I put in 1.5v or 1.64? It seems that if I leave it on 1.5v, its not stable. TBH though, the I did change a couple other values in the bios as well a few minutes ago and so far its seems stable for 2 runs of IBT. My question is this: Should I run these at 1.5v or at 1.64v like the older RAM? And will running this at 1.64 damage either the RAM or the CPU?

Also on a side note, the Intel Burn Test is giving me core temps of 77-75-75-74 after a couple runs at 4Ghz. Are those temperatures safe?

EDIT: Prime95 temps are in the low 70's (71-71-70-69). Are those good? Hyperthreading is on BTW for all tests


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> I have question thats been bugging me for weeks. I have 24GB of Corsair Vengeance RAM. They're rated at 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5V. I also have my CPU OC'd to 4Ghz on 1.25V. Multiplier set to 21 and BCLK to 191, which brings the RAM to ~1500
> In the bios, for the DRAM Voltage, do I put in 1.5v or 1.64? It seems that if I leave it on 1.5v, its not stable. TBH though, the I did change a couple other values in the bios as well a few minutes ago and so far its seems stable for 2 runs of IBT. My question is this: Should I run these at 1.5v or at 1.64v like the older RAM? And will running this at 1.64 damage either the RAM or the CPU?
> Also on a side note, the Intel Burn Test is giving me core temps of 77-75-75-74 after a couple runs at 4Ghz. Are those temperatures safe?
> EDIT: Prime95 temps are in the low 70's (71-71-70-69). Are those good? Hyperthreading is on BTW for all tests


Your temps seem just fine for your OC. I would bump up the voltage to 1.64. 1.64v seems to be the max safe voltage for memory. If it's not stable at 1.5, and its a memory specific bsod then bump it up for sure. I have had mine at 1.64 since I've had the board and have had no problems.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Your temps seem just fine for your OC. I would bump up the voltage to 1.64. 1.64v seems to be the max safe voltage for memory. If it's not stable at 1.5, and its a memory specific bsod then bump it up for sure. I have had mine at 1.64 since I've had the board and have had no problems.


Even if the RAM runs at 1.5v on stock? Bumping 1.5v stock to 1.64v seems a bit excessive to me.


----------



## jmaz87

still trying to get back to where i was..


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> I have question thats been bugging me for weeks. I have 24GB of Corsair Vengeance RAM. They're rated at 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5V. I also have my CPU OC'd to 4Ghz on 1.25V. Multiplier set to 21 and BCLK to 191, which brings the RAM to ~1500
> In the bios, for the DRAM Voltage, do I put in 1.5v or 1.64? It seems that if I leave it on 1.5v, its not stable. TBH though, the I did change a couple other values in the bios as well a few minutes ago and so far its seems stable for 2 runs of IBT. My question is this: Should I run these at 1.5v or at 1.64v like the older RAM? And will running this at 1.64 damage either the RAM or the CPU?
> Also on a side note, the Intel Burn Test is giving me core temps of 77-75-75-74 after a couple runs at 4Ghz. Are those temperatures safe?
> EDIT: Prime95 temps are in the low 70's (71-71-70-69). Are those good? Hyperthreading is on BTW for all tests


I'm not 100% sure on this, but I don't think that running the ram at 1.64V will ruin either the CPU or memory. It has been mentioned multiple times that the X58 chipset runs fine up to 1.65V with some people running even higher, although not advisable. Now you mention that @ 1.5V the system does not seem to be stable. Have you tried bumping it up by 0.1V to see if that helps? I guess its a good thing that your ram is capable of running 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5V. If anything, you should be able to get better timings by running at 1.64V.


----------



## xodsxboi215x

^


----------



## kamikaze_

Wrong thread.


----------



## kamikaze_

EDIT: That's for dual channel boards, look up Corsair Vengeance X58 or triple channel Vengeance.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Even if the RAM runs at 1.5v on stock? Bumping 1.5v stock to 1.64v seems a bit excessive to me.


It's not what's considered excessive, it's what works and without error. This is OCN. I'm not saying that your wrong for thinking that 1.64v is excessive, but that is a choice for each individual to make. If you can reach an acceptable OC your satisfied with, then stick with it. But without proper voltage you will not squeeze the most out of your hardware.


----------



## Cykososhull

I am considering buying myself an SSD in order to put the OS and some games for faster loads. I've been researching a bit and what is all this info about our mobo not supporting TRIM or that our Raid controller is crap? When I get the SSD, should or do I need a separate controller? Suggestions, thoughts?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> I am considering buying myself an SSD in order to put the OS and some games for faster loads. I've been researching a bit and what is all this info about our mobo not supporting TRIM or that our Raid controller is crap? When I get the SSD, should or do I need a separate controller? Suggestions, thoughts?


The sata 3 ports are not able to support TRIM, but you can get trim with the sata 2 ports. Raid works just fine afaik on the sata2. But us suggest just investing in a good SSD that's large instead of raid since you won't notice the difference in speed except in benchmarks. But you will notice a larger size

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> The sata 3 ports are not able to support TRIM, but you can get trim with the sata 2 ports. Raid works just fine afaik on the sata2. But us suggest just investing in a good SSD that's large instead of raid since you won't notice the difference in speed except in benchmarks. But you will notice a larger size
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. So you suggest a large SSD? Then everything else on an external hdd? Would getting one large be better than 2 smaller SSD in raid 0?


----------



## mechavore884

Hey I was just curious....Is anyone having problems with the audio (I think mine is shot) I re-installed the drive and did a coupe clean OS installs with no luck?


----------



## mechavore884

LOL also if your fix involves something other than an RMA PLEEZ send me a PM grrreeeeaaatly appreciated


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> The sata 3 ports are not able to support TRIM, but you can get trim with the sata 2 ports. Raid works just fine afaik on the sata2. But us suggest just investing in a good SSD that's large instead of raid since you won't notice the difference in speed except in benchmarks. But you will notice a larger size
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. So you suggest a large SSD? Then everything else on an external hdd? Would getting one large be better than 2 smaller SSD in raid 0?
Click to expand...

Raid 0 is fast, but the speed of the single is very fast by itself, I think the only difference would be which numbers pop up after a benchmark.

Yes, I think a larger SSD would be best, the other HDD would be faster as internal, not external.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## shinigamibob

Have you checked to see if the internal audio is enabled in the BIOS? Other than that, I've never heard of a sound card dying...


----------



## mechavore884

thanks Ill give that swing///hopefully it fixes it (im am OooooOhh soOOooOo salty)


----------



## goesto11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Everyone here must be still hanging onto our X58 chipset boards. Hey, I can run any game maxed out with mine and get 60fps.
> The only problem we have with these boards is the SATA3 (6GB) controller is crap so we can't run our fancy new SSD's up to full speed. Don't see much differance there either.
> So, if were still here, means we didn't get sucked into the P67 / Z68 chipset thing. These boards don't have the PCI express lanes needed for proper SLI.
> My question is.... How long before you upgrade to the next ptatform and which one will you use?
> Will you go with the X79 chipset boards and Sandybridge? Or wait for Ivybridge with the new Mobo hat chip will bring? Or wait for future platforms?
> I'm asking this group because, we're in the same boat. Still have alot of life left with the X58 board, but starting to think about the future.
> btw..... I have my i-950 @ 4.0 with 1.28v


I was very happy with my P6X58D-E until this weekend when I installed an Crucial M4 SSD. The drive showed a couple minior SMART warnings so I returned it today. I planned to simply replace it, but now I'm not so sure. Somehow I managed to stay completely ignorant of all the Marvel 9128 issues until yesterday when searching for solutions to my install issues. What piece of crap. The entire reason I spent an extra $50 on that board was because it was "USB 3.0 and SATA 6.0GB/s ready." I could deal with a little extra latency/reduces speed (though not to the extent that actually occurs), but lack of TRIM support is nothing short of pure FAIL, and arguably, downright misleading. "Sort of SATA 6.0GB/s ready would be much more accuracte. Unfortunately, I NEED those two SATA ports to work properly. With the SSD, I used all eight available SATA ports.

I'd consider upgrading, but as you mentioned, other than the Marvell controller, issue, there's quite a bit of life left in the 1366 socket for all but the most demanding multi-thread users. The Z68 chipset at least offers a couple of built in SATA 6.0GB/s ports and you can really crank up the speed on a 2600 CPU, but it's enough to warrent spending $700+ to replace my board, CPU & DDR3.

Regarding the X79/LGA 2011 platform, I'm just simply disappointed.

No official PCI-E 3.0. Supposedly it's there, but I want Intel to put it in writing before spending hard earned $$$ on a new motherboard and CPU. I'm not falling for the "ready for blah blah" advertising again.
Only TWO native SATA 6.0GB/s ports and 4 SATA 3.0GB/s (AMD supports 6 native 6.0GB/s SATA ports)
NO native USB 3.0 (I'm sure this has nothing to do with trying to Intel trying to push for wide-spread adoption of Thunderbolt),
Up to FOURTEEN USB 2.0 ports (who needs FOURTEEN USB ports!?)
lower max temp limits on the CPUs/less overclocking potential.
Given the length of time between the release of the 1366 socket and 2011 socket, I would have expected the following:

EIGHT (8) total SATA ports with, at mimimum, four native SATA 6.0GB/s ports along with four 3.0GB/s SATA ports (*no* external controllers should be needed or used!).
Official Intel stated PCI-E 3.0 support.
8-10 native USB 3.0 ports. There's NO excuse for the lack of on-board USB 3.0 ports. At absolute minimum 4 native USB 3.0 ports along with 4-6 USB 2.0 ports. 10 USB ports is enough for 99.999% of users. Feel free to throw in a Thunderbolt port as well, but stop hindering USB 3.0 adoption.
Support for 2000 Mhz DDR 3 (I think the max "official" supported speed is 1600Mhz.). If you can't be in front of the curve, at least be near it. 2400Mhz DDR3 is already out.
CPUs with same thermal limits as 1366 CPUs
Some sort of assurance that the same socket will be used for "Ivy Bridge - E." I would NOT be happy to lay out $900 (plus quad chan DRAM cost) for a socket with a 12-15 month life span.
I agree that apart from the quasi-fraudulent Marvell controller nerfing SSD performance along with causing other issues, there is quite a bit of life in the old 1366 socket platform. Apart from multi-thread power users, I can't see a compelling reason to justify moving to the X79 chipset. Frankly, six months ago I thought I would be scrounging for $$$ to upgrade to the 2011 socket shortly after release. Now, my plan is to wait for IvyBridge / IvyBridge-E while hoping that AMD manages to stay in business so that Intel has some competition.


----------



## KeyBoard_Ninja

hey guys,

question, i tried installing an OCZ agility 3 sata 3 6gb/s SSD on this board but upon boot up i get an error "Sata 1 drive - atapi incompatible, Press f1 to continue". In my bios i had the setting on AHCI. i had connected the drive to the 6gb/s sata 3 slot. I have been ready that there are issues with this port as it makes use of the Marvell® PCIe 9128 controller :. should i rather connect it to a 3gb/s sata port or is there any other issue im not aware of?!!!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kamikaze_

I have a WD 1TB drive used for storage along with my SATA III SSD as the boot drive. Thing is, you got everything right, except for the possibility of you not setting the boot sequence to another drive. I set my boot drive to my 1TB drive, Marvell bios comes up after post message, and it boots to the Windows 7 on my SSD. Strange, huh? I was on for HOURS trying to figure it out and google would not tell me a damn thing about why it would not boot directly to the SSD. But yeah, set the boot to another drive and NOT the SSD, and see if it takes you into Windows.

~ Regards, kamikaze_


----------



## KeyBoard_Ninja

Thanks will try that out


----------



## goesto11

I've got pretty much the same board and just posted a thread about asking about recommended connections. Bottom line = avoid using the "Sata 6.0GB/s" ports as the Marvell 9128 controller has issues - NO Trim for your SSD (proven to make a difference over time for both performance and longevity) and slower than the Intel SATA 3.0GB/s controller for 4-64k read/write which is supposed to be "real world" use simulation. You will get higher sequential read speeds off the Marvel controller, but no where near what you would with an integrated controller or quality RAID PCI 2.0 controller. For my M4, it was about 375 MB/s vs. 300MB/s (with an integrated controller (i.e.X79 or Z68 chipset) it would be 500MB/s or more). However, the Marvell controller has higher latency as well so it's just not worth using unfortunately.

When you installed your OS, did you remember to disconnect ALL other dirves? If not, that might be the problem.. I forgot to do that and it ended up putting partial boot files on my old program OS drive >_<. I would boot fine as long as the SSD AND my HDD were connected though the bios showed TWO copies of Windows 7 (first SSD, second old OS HDD).

Once you have Windows installed, reconnect your other drives, select the SSD as your primary boot drive in the bios (I would disable all other HDDs in the bios boot list as well). Other than that, as many suggest, I would then target "my documents/pictures/videos/etc.," your download folder and possibly temp internet files folder to an HDD data drive. Don't bother moving other system data folders - it's counter productive. I would also reduce, but not eliminate the page file size since Windows always selects the maximum regardless of the amount RAM you have. Finally, make sure that auto defrag is disable as well as system restore (or at least reduce the default size if you really want to keep that feature).


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyBoard_Ninja*
> 
> hey guys,
> question, i tried installing an OCZ agility 3 sata 3 6gb/s SSD on this board but upon boot up i get an error "Sata 1 drive - atapi incompatible, Press f1 to continue". In my bios i had the setting on AHCI. i had connected the drive to the 6gb/s sata 3 slot. I have been ready that there are issues with this port as it makes use of the Marvell® PCIe 9128 controller :. should i rather connect it to a 3gb/s sata port or is there any other issue im not aware of?!!!!
> Thanks in advance!!


If you have it plugged into the SATA3 (6GB) port than you need to set the Marvell controller in bios to AHCI. I wouldn't bother. Plug it into the SATA2 port, set SATA to ACHI and be done with it. I found the Marvell controller unstable for everything I tried to use it for. The best thing about the Marvell controller is you can shut it "OFF" in bios and don't have to see it's boot screen. If I could rip the Marvell chip out of my mobo and send it back to Marvell I would.


----------



## ROM3000

Hey. I just noticed that I'm not part of the list. I have a P6X58D-E. I would love to be added as this is still to this day an amazing motherboard.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000*
> 
> Hey. I just noticed that I'm not part of the list. I have a P6X58D-E. I would love to be added as this is still to this day an amazing motherboard.


These are very good boards when it comes to Over Clocking and can run mine on the click of saved Bios
profiles at 4.51 stable.

Usually run it at 4.2 and 4.3 when high end gaming.
Board has two problems though.

Sata 3 as to the Marvel controller, Run my drives off the Sata2 ports.
Run my opticals off the Sata 3 ports so not totally useless.
Close and stacked Pci-e 16X slots causing card over heating in the two top slots.

Ivy setup going to cure that though and this will be secondary setup.









Later:thumb:


----------



## ROM3000

I do agree with you on the SATA III integration being subpar, but what do you expect. If it's not built into the Southbridge most of the time your not going to get great results. =/


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irocing*
> 
> These are very good boards when it comes to Over Clocking and can run mine on the click of saved Bios
> profiles at 4.51 stable.
> Usually run it at 4.2 and 4.3 when high end gaming.
> Board has two problems though.
> Sata 3 as to the Marvel controller, Run my drives off the Sata2 ports.
> Run my opticals off the Sata 3 ports so not totally useless.
> Close and stacked Pci-e 16X slots causing card over heating in the two top slots.
> Ivy setup going to cure that though and this will be secondary setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later:thumb:


What voltage do you have your CPU at for 4.2ghz?
I can reach 4.0 with no problem but never got a stable 4.2
Is that on air or water?


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Close and stacked Pci-e 16X slots causing card over heating in the two top slots.
> 
> Ivy setup going to cure that though and this will be secondary setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later:thumb:


Who sez IvyBridge is gonna cure the ASUS vga SLi hots? I can put a small frying pan atop my fan vents and fry eggs with a pair of Galaxy 470's.

I haven't heard a word about the IvyBridge basic layout yet. Any links?


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> What voltage do you have your CPU at for 4.2ghz?
> I can reach 4.0 with no problem but never got a stable 4.2
> Is that on air or water?


Water.
Look at sig PIC.

3 Rads at 600.5.

This 4.3.

But have to go to 1.42 to get a stable 4.5.
That wall you hit when going to the next step.
Nice to know its there if you ever need it. Although pushes 75c under load.

Are you the Ski-Bum on the ASUS forums as a long time member there also?



Later


----------



## ski-bum

Thanks for the respond.
I'm on air, so I think I'm pretty happy at 4.0. It does that with very little increase in temp (HAF932 case helps) @ 1.28volts.
Ya, I also like to hit the ASUS forum now and then. I was pretty much a noob when I started there now I'm giving advice thanks to this site.
Was also nice to bump this thread back to the top.
This is still a GREAT mobo. Just added the MSI Lighting Extreme & can now play even BF3 maxed @ about 60fps.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Thanks for the respond.
> I'm on air, so I think I'm pretty happy at 4.0. It does that with very little increase in temp (HAF932 case helps) @ 1.28volts.
> Ya, I also like to hit the ASUS forum now and then. I was pretty much a noob when I started there now I'm giving advice thanks to this site.
> Was also nice to bump this thread back to the top.
> This is still a GREAT mobo. Just added the MSI Lighting Extreme & can now play even BF3 maxed @ about 60fps.


I,ve been on the ASUS forums since first got this board when first released.

Think remember giving you some OC tips for the board.

Like said these boards OC very well.

Getting ready to replace my two 5770,s for a single 7970 and lose the heat problem as to Stacked.
Use one 5770 in older computer and keep one as spare in case of problems.

Or sell CHEAP. LOL

Later:thumb:


----------



## Eviang

Hey guys!

I've had the E edition for some time now but never really took pictures of it with air. Now I did with water cooling


----------



## kckyle

owner's list updated. cheers guys! thanks for contacting me Eviang.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eviang*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I've had the E edition for some time now but never really took pictures of it with air. Now I did with water cooling


Hi,

Now with that 360 you might be able to get it up to 4.0+ depending on your chip.

Is that 920 a CO or DO?

Later


----------



## Eviang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irocing*
> 
> Hi,
> Now with that 360 you might be able to get it up to 4.0+ depending on your chip.
> Is that 920 a CO or DO?
> Later


It's a DO. The only problem is my room temp. It's @ 3.8GHz right now with room temp up to 45C. I'll wait 'till winter time to try it over 4GHz.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eviang*
> 
> It's a DO. The only problem is my room temp. It's @ 3.8GHz right now with room temp up to 45C. I'll wait 'till winter time to try it over 4GHz.


Is this not winter?


----------



## aeassa

I has one. Add me!


----------



## Hindsight

edit


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Is this not winter?


It's sure been colder'n Hell on my little piece o' beach! I have no idea what part of NC that Eviang inhabits. Last I heard, we're the hot spot of the State.


----------



## Eviang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Is this not winter?
> 
> 
> 
> It's sure been colder'n Hell on my little piece o' beach! I have no idea what part of NC that Eviang inhabits. Last I heard, we're the hot spot of the State.
Click to expand...

Fortunately there are computers in other parts of the world too. I live in Argentina and this year's summer (it is summer south of the Ecuator) is breaking every record in high temperatures








Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kckyle

yeah it's been pretty hot this winter lol. went snowboarding last week and everything was man made.


----------



## Unit_4

Hello

Need some serious help with my board.
Problem.
Hit power button and everything lights up but mem ok red light stays on and won't post any further.
I did manage to get it work once or twice by playing with the CMOS battery and reset and everthing steamed fine but then/now it's doing it again. Just a red mem ok light and no beeps.
I have tried different psu 3 sets of ram any trying single sticks. different gpu have reseated the CPU a few times. I removed board from case still nothing. And changed the CMOS battery.

I'm pulling my hair Out trying to work this out.

I brought it new of eBay 2 years ago and it's been perfect. I tried to contact seller for warranty but he no longer is on eBay. Go figure. I'm not sure asus will help with this.

What else can I try.

I did notice that when it did work bois had been reset but all my overclock profiles where still there. Thought they would be gone after CMOS battery change.

Thanks if any one can help.

I'll almost try anything.
I can't get this board in Australia Any more
So if someone has one for sale willing to post to aus I'm keen.


----------



## steadly2004

I think ASUS does warranty by serial number. You should contact them.


----------



## Unit_4

I went to asus website and used the contact us form after 1 hr of filling in the form and getting all the info I needed
I hit the send button only to get a reply of server is down try again later.
That was yesterday and today.

Almost ready to give up.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit_4*
> 
> I went to asus website and used the contact us form after 1 hr of filling in the form and getting all the info I needed
> I hit the send button only to get a reply of server is down try again later.
> That was yesterday and today.
> 
> Almost ready to give up.


Their phones should be working even if the servers are down

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## macarule

Here to join


----------



## ski-bum

We're still here. lol


----------



## Cykososhull

I need some help. I've OC'd successfully to 4.2 w/o HT but for the life of me cannot get 4.2 with HT. I'm at 1.7vcore and 1.25QPI/Dram and as far as I got while testing p95 was 1.36250 w/errors. So I thought I'd bump up two more notches in vcore and am still getting restarts while playing BF3. I just can't fathom this chip needing so much vcore from 4.2w/o HT to damn near 1.7 or more with HT. My current settings are just like Xmiserys. The furthest I've got with errors on p95 are [email protected] with errors. I have 4.2 w/o HT @ 1.3 flawless at p95 for over 24 hrs. The only real world testing I've done is BF3 @ 1.37 and it still restarts the computer w/no bsod, just a hard restart. Any opinions. The PBR is kicking in and I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## kzinti1

Have you considered that your individual CPU may be incapable of OCing as you'd like it to?

It's the most obvious cause there is with any system that fails to OC to levels that others may achieve.

You seem to know what you're doing, so when the technique isn't at fault you're left with the components.

Whether your individual CPU can OC properly is the luck of the draw. There's nothing that can be done if it refuses to OC as you want.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> I need some help. I've OC'd successfully to 4.2 w/o HT but for the life of me cannot get 4.2 with HT. I'm at 1.7vcore and 1.25QPI/Dram and as far as I got while testing p95 was 1.36250 w/errors. So I thought I'd bump up two more notches in vcore and am still getting restarts while playing BF3. I just can't fathom this chip needing so much vcore from 4.2w/o HT to damn near 1.7 or more with HT. My current settings are just like Xmiserys. The furthest I've got with errors on p95 are [email protected] with errors. I have 4.2 w/o HT @ 1.3 flawless at p95 for over 24 hrs. The only real world testing I've done is BF3 @ 1.37 and it still restarts the computer w/no bsod, just a hard restart. Any opinions. The PBR is kicking in and I'm getting frustrated.


What are you using to cool the CPU?

Your 920 sounds like mine, im at 4GHz without HT @ 1.33v it sucks to see people with 920s under 1.3v







sounds like we got the average OCers. My mate runs his i7 950 OCed at 1v and it makes me so jealous









Its defiantly the Vcore as i was getting the same problems and when i bumped it up a notch it stopped, have you tried IBT or Prime95 to test your stability?


----------



## rob3342421

I has one


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Have you considered that your individual CPU may be incapable of OCing as you'd like it to?
> It's the most obvious cause there is with any system that fails to OC to levels that others may achieve.
> You seem to know what you're doing, so when the technique isn't at fault you're left with the components.
> Whether your individual CPU can OC properly is the luck of the draw. There's nothing that can be done if it refuses to OC as you want.


It is hard to come to terms with, especially when you want more out of your hardware. I don't like giving up, but at the same time I don't want to damage my chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> What are you using to cool the CPU?
> Your 920 sounds like mine, im at 4GHz without HT @ 1.33v it sucks to see people with 920s under 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like we got the average OCers. My mate runs his i7 950 OCed at 1v and it makes me so jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its defiantly the Vcore as i was getting the same problems and when i bumped it up a notch it stopped, have you tried IBT or Prime95 to test your stability?


I'm using an H50. Even at 1.7 it doesn't go above 82C. Well @1.35 I had prime running for 28hrs, but when I checked it, at the 22nd and 27th hour, two workers had errors. So I figured I'd bump up two notches and try some real world testing. After playing BF3 for about 30-40min I would get hard reboots. I guess this chip is just hungry for more voltage and I don't want the all the heat for a small amount of gain. So it's back to 4Ghz w/[email protected]


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> It is hard to come to terms with, especially when you want more out of your hardware. I don't like giving up, but at the same time I don't want to damage my chip.
> I'm using an H50. Even at 1.7 it doesn't go above 82C. Well @1.35 I had prime running for 28hrs, but when I checked it, at the 22nd and 27th hour, two workers had errors. So I figured I'd bump up two notches and try some real world testing. After playing BF3 for about 30-40min I would get hard reboots. I guess this chip is just hungry for more voltage and I don't want the all the heat for a small amount of gain. So it's back to 4Ghz w/[email protected]


man your lucky, i cant even get 4GHz stable with HT unless im at 1.35v







and yes its D0 stepping. so jealous of you right now







there is no gain or loss with/without hyperthreading while gaming anyway


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> man your lucky, i cant even get 4GHz stable with HT unless im at 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes its D0 stepping. so jealous of you right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no gain or loss with/without hyperthreading while gaming anyway


Thanks. Mine is D0 stepping as well. Anything over 4.2 w/HT is a no go. I hit 4.2w/o HT at 1.3 vcore. That is why I'm curious why this thing wants so much more with HT enabled. I'm happy with what it can do, I just want to squeeze all the performance I can out of it but I hit the wall.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Thanks. Mine is D0 stepping as well. Anything over 4.2 w/HT is a no go. I hit 4.2w/o HT at 1.3 vcore. That is why I'm curious why this thing wants so much more with HT enabled. I'm happy with what it can do, I just want to squeeze all the performance I can out of it but I hit the wall.


I'm afraid that your last 4 words says it all.

You just got a CPU that won't run as you want.

I've been complaining for years about Intel not making their CPU's consistent in performance from one batch to another.

They can make each CPU run the same as any others of the same type, but they won't do it.

I'm hoping, but not really expecting them to do so since they now officially support overclocking. I'm also afraid that this is just a ploy to sell their new "overclockers insurance."

I have an i7-2500K that's supposed to run at 5 GHz. but it won't even run stably at 4.8GHz.

Here's a CPU-Z dump I made on my i7-920-D stepping: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471160 This must be the 24x7 speed I was running as it's the last dump f the 920 before I bought into SandyBridge. I've done better than this but I deleted most of them as my CPU-Z folder was getting too large.

I just made a run and validated it with the 2600K I'm now using: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246891. This is with my sig rig with a Corsair H100. This is also my 24x7 speed.

IF you decide to build an upcoming IvyBridge computer then do yourself a big favor. Buy the CPU you want as soon as you spot one for sale. It's been a fact, so far, that the earliest production run of new CPU's will OC better than the ones that follow.

You can, and probably should, wait a while before buying a motherboard for the CPU as it always takes a couple of BIOS revisions before they start to run as good as possible. Unless, of course, you don't mind flashing new BIOS'. I'm buying a pair of IvyBridge CPU's as soon as I can and will order the top ASUS motherboard as soon as they appear since I don't mind flashing a new BIOS any more since ASUS has got the update procedure down pat.

This is just me, of course. If you're happy with the computer you have now then there's no use in switching to a new platform. I just like to buy into new platforms and see what I can do with them. That's why OCN is my home forum. I'm addicted to fast computers whether I can actually use all of the excess speed or not. I spent over $5,000.00 USD last year alone. Quite ridiculous for sure. But I'm hooked and, at least for now, can afford to.

(DAMN! These new Radeon HD 7970's are looking hot! But no, I'm sticking with Nvidia for now. Maybe?







)


----------



## teh1buck

Having an issue









OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Mobo: P6X58D-E
GPU: Asus GTX460 1GB (FERMI)
Problem: Can't get any sound from the Optical Out of the mobo

Currently I am running HDMI from my GTX460 to my monitor, and am then running an auxiliary audio cable from my monitor to receiver for surround sound 5.1. At times I use headphones and plug then directly into the monitor instead of using an aux cable. I can also plug the headphones into the receiver if I want to. Audio is running through the GTX460 and the HDMI cable into the monitor allowing it to distribute sound through its built-in speakers or distribute it to my headphones or receiver via an additional aux cable. I assume there's some sort of quality loss due to having to plug directly into the monitor and resorting to aux, correct?

I've attempted running an optical cable from the optical port from the mobo to the optical in on my receiver. I cannot get any sound from my receiver this way. I've checked settings through the Nvidia dashboard and it refers me to the Windows sound manager where I can't make any sort of progress. I've also made sure that HD audio was enabled in BIOS

What do I need to do to be able to use the optical out of my mobo? Is it because I'm using HDMI out from my GPU to my monitor and it's just defaulting to streaming audio through that instead? The GPU has DVI out.. would switching to that force the optical out to work??

any help/insight would be appreciated


----------



## Matt26LFC

Hey guys, I have this mobo and have a question regarding the Chassis Fan Headers. Now this may have been covered somewhere in this thread, but its over 500Pages long so I really couldn't be bothered to read through it all atm.

Anyway, is it ok to plug say two low RPM fans into one header? I'm thinking about mounting an External 240 Rad on the back of my Antec 1200 and running two fan cables to the nearest fan header on the board, just above the PCI Express X1 slot.

Problem is I don't know how many watts the header can pull, so I don't wanna mess anything up here.

Does anyone know how many watts each fan header can pull? I believe the CPU fan header is 24W, but I doubt the rest are.

I'm really only after say 1000RPM fans as its going to be a thick rad and should perform well with low RPM.


----------



## ski-bum

Bump
For the heck of it.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Bump
> For the heck of it.


Sounds good to me! These motherboards and this thread are still too fine to just fade away.

It can't last very much longer, though. NewEgg is down to just offering 4 LGA 1366 cpu's for these motherboards.

NP. I still have 3 brand new cpu's. A 920, 930 and 950. Also a brand new ASUS Rage 3 I've yet to assemble. This P6X58D just won't die!

I'm still using the 1st 920 I bought. I got it to boot at 5.6 GHz several times but it didn't last long enough for a CPU-Z validation. That poor cpu should've croaked 2 years ago.

I've done everything I can to it except deliberately try to fry it.

That system just doesn't like my pair of EVGA GTX590's in quad-sli. I'm not sure if it's the cpu, mobo or if it just needs a more powerful psu.

I'm quite sure that this is the best motherboard ASUS, or any other company, has ever dared to produce.

When/if it ever dies, then it's gonna be buried in my backyard with a rosebush planted over it. Just like a cherished family pet. It deserves no less.


----------



## teh1buck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh1buck*
> 
> Having an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
> Mobo: P6X58D-E
> GPU: Asus GTX460 1GB (FERMI)
> Problem: Can't get any sound from the Optical Out of the mobo
> Currently I am running HDMI from my GTX460 to my monitor, and am then running an auxiliary audio cable from my monitor to receiver for surround sound 5.1. At times I use headphones and plug then directly into the monitor instead of using an aux cable. I can also plug the headphones into the receiver if I want to. Audio is running through the GTX460 and the HDMI cable into the monitor allowing it to distribute sound through its built-in speakers or distribute it to my headphones or receiver via an additional aux cable. I assume there's some sort of quality loss due to having to plug directly into the monitor and resorting to aux, correct?
> I've attempted running an optical cable from the optical port from the mobo to the optical in on my receiver. I cannot get any sound from my receiver this way. I've checked settings through the Nvidia dashboard and it refers me to the Windows sound manager where I can't make any sort of progress. I've also made sure that HD audio was enabled in BIOS
> What do I need to do to be able to use the optical out of my mobo? Is it because I'm using HDMI out from my GPU to my monitor and it's just defaulting to streaming audio through that instead? The GPU has DVI out.. would switching to that force the optical out to work??
> any help/insight would be appreciated


Nobody


----------



## jt705

Hi,
I am in need of some advice, I have a p6x58d with the crappy controller, I know this has been asked before but it did not get a real answer. The question is I want to buy one of the newer ssd drives so i figure am going to have buy an add on card, what card can I buy cheaply so i can get around the limitation of the on board controller


----------



## jt705

No comments , fair enough...Anyway I am going to buy a OCZ Vertex 3 60GB SSD and HighPoint Rocket 620 Host Adapter and see how go. I will try the on-board controller first but by all accounts i do not think it will be any good. I will then try the rocket 620 and keep what ever is the the faster.


----------



## agentemo1

Question to all... Ive got a rock solid OC to 4ghz. I am needing to upgrade my ram from 6ghz to either 12 or 24.

I use this :
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMP6GX3M3A1600C8

My question is if I love that ram should I just put in another 6gig? or overhaul for 24 and how will it affect my OC stability?

Best,

Agent


----------



## macarule

your stability will decrease due to more stress on the memory controller, better off selling your ram and getting 3 x 4gb set of ram










Paul


----------



## Sh0

awesome thread


----------



## ski-bum

Still one of the best mobo's out there.
Yes, it may not OC as fast as others, but who cares.
The only problem these boards had was with the SATA3.
Thanks Marvell.


----------



## macarule

has anyone had trouble getting the board over 200 BLCK ? mine doesnt boot over 195


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> has anyone had trouble getting the board over 200 BLCK ? mine doesnt boot over 195


Moar VCore. What are your current settings. My max OC w/o HT is 4.2. I cannot reach 4.2 w/HT. I finally came to the realization that it could just be the hardwares' limit. I would raise the vcore though as a start. Give me your current settings.


----------



## Eebobb

I got mine to boot at 227 max but normally run at 215


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Moar VCore. What are your current settings. My max OC w/o HT is 4.2. I cannot reach 4.2 w/HT. I finally came to the realization that it could just be the hardwares' limit. I would raise the vcore though as a start. Give me your current settings.


And by doesn't boot i mean the MEMOK light just stays on and nothing happens









21 X 191: 4GHz with HT
1.32v Vcore
1.35 QPI
1.88 PLL
1.2 IOH
1.2 ICH
1.65 DRAM


----------



## Eebobb

This is what I use for 4.2 ghz maybe some settings can help. Only reason the mem ok light stays on for me is if I have incorrect setting for the memory so recheck your settings for your memory and make sure you enter the correct settings that they are rated for.

Ai Overclocking Tuner - manual
CPU Ratio Setting - 21
Intel Speedstep Tech - disabled
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode - Enabled
BLCK Frequency - 200
PCIE Frequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3-1603MHz
UCLK Frequency - 3208MHz
QPI Link Data Rate - 7218MT/s
Asus/3rd Party UI Priority - Asus Utility

Memory Timings 8-8-8-24 1N - Corsair Dominator 1600mhz

CPU Voltage Control - Manual
CPU Voltage - 1.29375
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.80
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage - 1.27500
IOH Voltage - 1.12
IOH PCIE Voltage - 1.50
ICH Voltage - 1.20
ICH PCIE Voltage - 1.50
DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.65
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - 1000mV
CPU Clock Skew - Delay 300ps
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Skew - Disabled

CPU Ratio Setting - 21
C1E Support - Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher - Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch - Enabled
MPS and ACPI MADT ordering - Modern ordering
Intel Virtualization Tech - Disabled
CPU TM Function - Enabled
Execute Disable Bit - Enabled
Intel HT Technology - Enabled
Active Processor Cores - All
A20M - Disabled
Intel SPeedStep Tech - Disabled
Intel C-STATE Tech - Disabled


----------



## macarule

nope, changed nothing, just sits with memOK light on and all ram setting are what the are specified at


----------



## Eebobb

You have your ram set at 7-8-7-20 like what it says on your sig rig ? Try 8-8-8-24 to see if that works and you can also try setting the ram timings to auto then see what it gets set to.


----------



## macarule

Yeah just like it says on their site and on the sticks themselves, it boots fine at 21 x 191 with the ram at that setting


----------



## Eebobb

Yea try a higher timing and it might work I had a weird issue with Gskill memory and it would not boot at 4 ghz 191x21 slower than its rated speed and timings but would boot at 4.2ghz at its rated timings fine.


----------



## macarule

that didnt work either







im stumped ive tried everything


----------



## Eebobb

Do you have another set of memory you can try ? If not I would set the memory speed lower as well as make the timings higher but it seems odd that you can't get higher. I know I hit a wall on my i7 920 C0/C1 and that takes 1.49v to hit 4 ghz on water and won't go past that no matter what I do. I shut off HT and even went to 1.55v and couldn't hit 4.2 ghz but I still didn't have that problem with the memok light coming on so it is something with the memory or else that light wouldn't come on.


----------



## Eebobb

You could also try using the memok button and see how that works. I never used it before but here is a video


----------



## nicedart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentemo1*
> 
> Question to all... Ive got a rock solid OC to 4ghz. I am needing to upgrade my ram from 6ghz to either 12 or 24.
> I use this :
> CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMP6GX3M3A1600C8
> My question is if I love that ram should I just put in another 6gig? or overhaul for 24 and how will it affect my OC stability?
> Best,
> Agent


I use the same ram and OC. I went from 6g to 12g (replaced the 3x2's with 3x4's) and have had no issues at all. I didnt make any changes to settings, plug and play.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> that didnt work either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im stumped ive tried everything


Could be the chip as well. Like I said, I can get 4.2 w/o HT. For the life of me I cannot get 4.2 w/HT. It took me awhile to accept that my chip cannot be pushed any further. You can only exhaust so many options, then it comes down to the hardware limit itself.


----------



## macarule

It is the board itself because i could boot at 19 x 200 on my sabertooth but not on this board, the CPU its self can hit 4.5GHz according to the previous owner...


----------



## Hindsight

I can boot and have a reasonably stable OC @ 200 BCLK but my best and most stable OCs have been with higher multis and lower BCLKS.

Have you tried lowering your multiplier down, then upping the BCLK to 200 so that you end up with a stock clock speed, and lowering your RAM timings and UCLK to as low as you can? That should help isolate the issue.


----------



## macarule

yeah ive tried all of that


----------



## kweechy

Sorry for the off topic question here...

What day was this board released and available for sale? I have an upcoming lawsuit against Canada Computers, who is claiming they sold me one of these on January 10th, 2010. It seems highly unlikely since, from everything I can piece together so far, it was only released in February of that year and probably only widely available for sale in March or so (that's when most of the reviews are from).


----------



## Shozzking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kweechy*
> 
> Sorry for the off topic question here...
> 
> What day was this board released and available for sale? I have an upcoming lawsuit against Canada Computers, who is claiming they sold me one of these on January 10th, 2010. It seems highly unlikely since, from everything I can piece together so far, it was only released in February of that year and probably only widely available for sale in March or so (that's when most of the reviews are from).


The first newegg review of the P6X58D Premium was posted on December 3, 2009 and the first review of the P6X58D-E was posted on March 22, 2010. Can you specify what board you're looking for? And what happened with Canada Computers?


----------



## kweechy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shozzking*
> 
> The first newegg review of the P6X58D Premium was posted on December 3, 2009 and the first review of the P6X58D-E was posted on March 22, 2010. Can you specify what board you're looking for? And what happened with Canada Computers?


Sadly it's the Premium. I was hoping this would be open and shut based on facts instead of building a case about my character and track record.

Basic story is this:

I've been a huge customer of theirs over the past 4 years even though they aren't the cheapest around, I support local stores...spent around $10,000 there in the last 2-3 years.

Around 6 months ago, my P6T board was on the fritz, and I desperately had some CGI work that needed to be finished ASAP. I headed over to CC and picked up an Asus P6X58D Premium, took it home, installed it...board is dead and will not post. The RAM slots are the culprit and nothing is going to fix it. I'm now a day behind on my work and head back to CC the next day to buy a new mobo (Asus Rampage III) figuring I'll return the P6 when I get some spare time on my hands (need to pack it up all neat, check all the parts, it takes time and I have 2 weeks to make the return).

Around 5-6 days later, I finally have time to pack up the P6 board and take it back for a refund (DOA items = 100% money back). They tell me that the serial on the board does NOT match the serial on the box. This is news to me since I just bought the damn thing from them the week before.

I sit there PLEADING my case for half an hour while I'm treated like a common criminal trying to scam them (seriously...I've spent $10,000 at your store, what kind of customer service is this?) until they FINALLY agree to take it and see if they can RMA it to Asus, get a repaired board back and make the return. Fine. I leave.

Some months pass and they finally have the board back from Asus' RMA department, and it's fixed up and all good. They tell me it's ready for me to come pick it up. Why would I want to pick it up? It's supposed to be returned, I bought a freaking Rampage III to replace it the next day.

Back and forth between the store manager and head office for a couple weeks trying to talk some reason into them to take back the board and make the return. I rhyme off all the stuff I've bought there over the last 2-3 years...they don't care one bit. I tell them if I come pick it up, it's the last time I set foot in Canada Computers. They don't care one bit.

I head into the store for one LAST attempt to reason with these people and have absolutely no success. In fact, I am still being subtly accused of trying to scam them since the board they misplaced in the box I was sold had a record of being sold in Jan 2010...to me, they assume.

Now I'm opening a small claims case against them for 1) the motherboard's FULL retail cost and 2) my time and wages lost from their negligence.

I will win the case either way, this just would have been a nice slam dunk if the board wasn't even available in January.


----------



## giusemanuel

Hello guys, I wanted to put my problem and I long for your opinion:
I changed the ram corsair dominator 3x1gb replacing the 1600 3x2gb corsair dominator cl8 with cl8 1600 and I have stability issues ...
I was rock solid with the old ram at 4GHz and 4.2Ghz, of course with two different overclocking profiles.
For test stability I tried 20 cycles of lynx, an hour of OCCT and intel burn test, with the maximum RAM available (about 2GB being only 3gb in total), and both configurations, the PC was stable at 100%.
I put the new ram, I reloaded the profile to 4GHz and, linx, IntelBurnTest and OCCT (with ram usage setting as well as to 2GB), don't want to do to finish the test!
I tried to lower the frequency to 3.6GHz and repeating the tests; It does not finish them anyway.
I tried making a new ram is memtest have passed successfully.

The ram are the same, ht model of 6gb are dominator
TR3X6G1600C8D 8-8-8-24 1.65v ver 3.2A

while that of 3gb are dominator:
TR3X3G1600C8D 8-8-8-24 1.65v ver 3.2
change "A" in version, but i don't know what this mean.

The timing are manually set at 8 8 8 24 and the frequency at 1600Mhz.
Vram is set at 1.64v.
qpi at 1.3V
ioh e ich 1.1v

thanks


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giusemanuel*
> 
> Hello guys, I wanted to put my problem and I long for your opinion:
> I changed the ram corsair dominator 3x1gb replacing the 1600 3x2gb corsair dominator cl8 with cl8 1600 and I have stability issues ...
> I was rock solid with the old ram at 4GHz and 4.2Ghz, of course with two different overclocking profiles.
> For test stability I tried 20 cycles of lynx, an hour of OCCT and intel burn test, with the maximum RAM available (about 2GB being only 3gb in total), and both configurations, the PC was stable at 100%.
> I put the new ram, I reloaded the profile to 4GHz and, linx, IntelBurnTest and OCCT (with ram usage setting as well as to 2GB), don't want to do to finish the test!
> I tried to lower the frequency to 3.6GHz and repeating the tests; It does not finish them anyway.
> I tried making a new ram is memtest have passed successfully.
> The ram are the same, ht model of 6gb are dominator
> TR3X6G1600C8D 8-8-8-24 1.65v ver 3.2A
> while that of 3gb are dominator:
> TR3X3G1600C8D 8-8-8-24 1.65v ver 3.2
> change "A" in version, but i don't know what this mean.
> The timing are manually set at 8 8 8 24 and the frequency at 1600Mhz.
> Vram is set at 1.64v.
> qpi at 1.3V
> ioh e ich 1.1v
> thanks


If swapping ram causes lots of problems, you might want to check each module individually. First rum memtest86 with all the ram, if it fails, pull all but one module and run the test, swap and continue until you either find the bad ram or not. Start with stock settings, no OC. Then if it passes all you can OC and run the test again.


----------



## giusemanuel

I tried everything to default on memtest, xmp profile 1.66v on the ram and 1.35vi qpi , making him perform 3 cycles.

I put a single bank at a time, and I do 3 cycles with no error on any bank!

I also tried to put all 3 bank and run the memtest, leaving the PC on at night, and I spent 4 cycles without any error ...

But if playing with the settings to default(cpu without overclock and ram with xmp profile), I have bluescreen.
If I put the ram kit of 3gb okay ....no error

What do you advise me to do?


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Hi, I've got this mobo for a log time (over a year) water cooled, and recently I was replacing my speed fan controller Scythe Kaze Master Pro with some other solutions.
That's why I've connected the fans to the mobo for automatic speed control ver SpeedFan.

The rig is recently on stock clocks i7-950 (due to the switch to old UPS that just cannot handle that load) and it runs 24/7

All nice but after 3 days I've noticed I get weird readings from the SpeedFan
1. bad temp reading
once I had System Temperature -60 C (via winbod/ISA), while through ATK0110 it showed some huge number (so I guess it was a number overflow that resulted in negative value in ISA)

That one cleared itself after some hours (in the morning it was gone)

2. I had PSU Fan 0 RPM for few minutes, but I guess this could be the reason cause it was so cold that even the air leaving the PSU was not even warm

4. Recently I went back home and I noticed that CHA_FAN2 (the one closer to the back of the computer) was reporting 0 RPM, and the rest of the fans (CHA_FAN1/2/3) were operating at full speed.

Interesting fact, that mobo was not reacting on any voltage/fan speed adjustments at all.
Moreover, the CHA_FAN2 returned 0 also on properly working fans.

That was fixed with the reset (well, windos upgrades must be applied from time to time).

Anyone experienced this?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Speedfan ? Has that even been updated this decade.

BIOS has it's own thermal management utility. ( can't remember exact name, not taking the time to look it up ). I had a problem with it once where at low temps it was dropping the voltage to fans below the point that the fans needed to spin at all. Fixed this by changing the thresholds to where it wouldn't drop below 50%.


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. Quick question. Does anyone notice in HWMonitor CPUTIN and AUXTIN shoot up to a max temp of 49 and 56 respectively? I'm not sure if this is just an error as the current temperatures are much lower (24 and 28). Even with an intense workload, the current temps stay low.


----------



## macarule

All i notice is my AUXTIN sits at 47C and doesnt change lol







my CPUTIN sits at around 28C and goes up according to how much load there is on the CPU


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> All i notice is my AUXTIN sits at 47C and doesnt change lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my CPUTIN sits at around 28C and goes up according to how much load there is on the CPU


Hmm, it must just be an error. What BIOS are you running by the way?


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000*
> 
> Hmm, it must just be an error. What BIOS are you running by the way?


0701


----------



## Greek Wizard

I just wanted to say a quick thanks to Digger1 for this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/662236/the-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread/5130#post_15287269

I had posted quite a while ago in this thread for advice on what to get for RAM, and although my GPU (4970x2) should probably have been the first thing to update, his post had me bookmark that RAM the stated he got on the bottom of his post.

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 24GB (6 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9T2-24GBRL.

Well I finally got fed up with the lagging of my current 6GB Muskin Redline RAM (great RAM, just not enough of it), and grabbed the 24GB solely on his experience.

I am happy to say that it has worked out perfectly. Installed the RAM, pressed the Mem-OK button, went into BIOS (v1501) and redid everything I had originally, and boom, BIOS and Win 7 Ultimate see the entire 24GB.

I have ever OC'ed to be truthful, but I have copied a post from earlier in the thread, so I might try it.

I might even grab an Ati 7970 now that the prices dropped earlier this week.

i might not post much, but I do search and read









Thanks guys.


----------



## cholo777

Hi Guys
I decided to buy this mobo, reasonably priced with lots of features, I did make a small mistake though in that I bought a Corsair Force GT SSD but this motherboard does not have true sata 6gb connection as it actually uses one of the pci_e lanes and also the marvel controller 9182 is supposed to be ****e, most I can manage is 400mbs read and 250 write which is not even close to the real speeds, should be 510/510 read/write respectively, so anyone thinking of buying a quick ssd, beware you will not get it, tried to find a 1366 i7 mobo that has intel controller, cant find 1, anyone else had same issues as me,are there anymore alternatives, be good to hear your views.

kind regards##

Paul


----------



## Lrs3329

bump


----------



## macarule

anyone here doing CF on this board?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> anyone here doing CF on this board?


I did befor i upgraded to my sandy i had a 5970 an 5870 in crossfire on it.


----------



## macarule

what PCIe lans did you run them in?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> what PCIe lans did you run them in?


I used them all lol at first i used 1 and 2 but my water blocks were to close and i had to do a wierd setup so i moved one card to 3rd and ran them in 1 and 3 it worked fine even tho the 3rd pcie is 8x.


----------



## macarule

Cheers for the info







just needed to get an idea


----------



## Droogie

Is it possible to run 12gb @1600 now? Thinking of a memory upgrade.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Is it possible to run 12gb @1600 now? Thinking of a memory upgrade.


Shouldn't be a problem. I run 24GB of Corsair Vengeance without a hitch (albeit at ~1400Mhz). That said, the 1600Mhz you're going after depends on your OC. Assuming you have 4Ghz at 200x20, a memory multiplier of 8x should give you 1600Mhz, but the general consensus around here is that even multipliers (for CPU) are generally less stable than odd multipliers.

Furthermore, depending on your BCLK, you might need a bit more voltage on the IMC to compensate for the extra DIMMs, but its nothing major. Just a notch or two above stock should do the trick.


----------



## Agro

I've been running 12GB for a year. 6 x 2GB at 1674mhz, zero issues.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem. I run 24GB of Corsair Vengeance without a hitch (albeit at ~1400Mhz). That said, the 1600Mhz you're going after depends on your OC. Assuming you have 4Ghz at 200x20, a memory multiplier of 8x should give you 1600Mhz, but the general consensus around here is that even multipliers (for CPU) are generally less stable than odd multipliers.
> Furthermore, depending on your BCLK, you might need a bit more voltage on the IMC to compensate for the extra DIMMs, but its nothing major. Just a notch or two above stock should do the trick.


I'm running 21x191


----------



## Droogie

btw. The links for OC settings in post #2 are broken for some reason now. They link to the wrong post numbers. I know they used to work, because I used them as a guide last year.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm running 21x191


Either way, should be just plug 'n play. You might have to hit that "MemOK!" button to get the board to POST/Boot (I had to) if I doesn't boot right away, so make sure to copy your current OC settings into a profile.

As always, run a stress test to make sure everything is working as it should. If you crash or should a worker fail, try increasing either voltage on the RAM controller (I forgot what its called







)


----------



## pastor

Hi guys,

Got a strange power management problem on my second win7 installation, after recovering from sleep the system restart from the boot, not from windows so i loose my session :/

Does anybody can tell me what is working well as parameters on the bios ( S1 only or S3 / sleeping state ACPI / Support ACPI 2.0 / Support APIC ACPI ?
and about windows 7 power saving preferences that work well with this motherboard ?

(righ now, hdd and hybrid sleep has been unactivated in windows )

thank you


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pastor*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Got a strange power management problem on my second win7 installation, after recovering from sleep the system restart from the boot, not from windows so i loose my session :/
> Does anybody can tell me what is working well as parameters on the bios ( S1 only or S3 / sleeping state ACPI / Support ACPI 2.0 / Support APIC ACPI ?
> and about windows 7 power saving preferences that work well with this motherboard ?
> (righ now, hdd and hybrid sleep has been unactivated in windows )
> thank you


I have all the power options enabled that you mentioned and both S1 and S3 work for me well. I have S3 currently selected as I like not having the fans going when the computer isn't being used. I lost the hybrid sleep option when moving to this motherboard so I'm not sure about that, but give a shot enabling all the settings.


----------



## pastor

thank you, at least I know it may not be a bios setting problem ...
I'm going to activate all them again (I would prefer to know the real function of each Power saving bios settings but I didn't find a very clear explanation)

I just figured that some of my drivers was not up to date using driver genius pro
(apparently, the asus support site is not really showing all the latestr drivers available)
so I'm going to see if it change anything ..


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pastor*
> 
> thank you, at least I know it may not be a bios setting problem ...
> I'm going to activate all them again (I would prefer to know the real function of each Power saving bios settings but I didn't find a very clear explanation)
> I just figured that some of my drivers was not up to date using driver genius pro
> (apparently, the asus support site is not really showing all the latestr drivers available)
> so I'm going to see if it change anything ..


As far as I understand, those features allow the computer to be more power efficient by allowing it to use the newer specs. I'm not sure either what they actually do or how they work, but more efficiency sounded good to me so I enabled them.


----------



## Droogie

Hmm. I just updated the bios to 0701... apparently. It was huge. Took me 1.3v to get 4.0 without HT on the old bios. I just passed the 10 hour mark @1.28v with HT after the update. It also appears to have fixed my memory problem.


----------



## ski-bum

I've had 6Gb of Corsair 1600mhz Dominator for ever in my sig rig. Have had a stable 4.0 OC

Recently got 12Gb of Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer . I loaded in the XMP setting just fine for them to run at 1600mhz not problem, but noticed it set my QPI/DRAM Volt to 1.40000. This seems really high so I set it to 1.325.
The problem is, when I OC my rig to 4.0 I'll get ramdom BSOD. Should I turn QPI volt back up slightly?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droogie

Does anyone have any idea where the serial number is located? I have to RMA my board. Dead PCI-E slot.


----------



## kzinti1

Sorry for the late reply. I hope you've already found it.

My 1st P6X58D-Premium (DOA) had the serial number on a sticker, located on the bottom side of the bottom PCI-E slot.

It doesn't help right now, but I just thought it would be a good idea to cut the serial number off of the box and tape it behind the motherboard on the tray.

If the case is changed, it would be hard to miss and it would always be there in case of RMA.


----------



## hugo19941994

Asus has released (4 days ago actually) a new BIOS for the P6X58D-E which updates the Intel OROM to show the real size of drives larger than 2TB during POST. I'm not sure if there is any benefit performance wise, and I cant be bothered to benchmark my drive... But anyway it's nice to see Asus still cares about our platform.

BTW it includes a newer set of Intel RST drivers than what they provide on their "SATA" download section, but if you feel like updating to the very latest drivers go here and download the latest (12.0.0.1013 beta) drivers, and the rest of the drivers if you care. Asus has never updated the drivers on their site, but there are newer drivers for everything at Station-Drivers.com (Realtek HD, Intel RST and chipset, USB3 FW and drivers, Marvell LAN and SATA3)


----------



## perlitas

Who want buy my signature? say me


----------



## giusemanuel

Hi,
i have a problem with my p6x58d-premium. The port usb 3.0 doesn't function. I'have installed latest driver for nec controller downloaded from www.asus.com. In the bios the nec controller is enabled, but when i connect a Lexar usb 3.0 key of 8gb, check the error: the device could work faster.

I have installed windows 7 x64 professional.

What is the problem?


----------



## ibpalle

Hi all

New user here - have had this board for some time and finally had the means to install watercooling and SLI GTX 680s. While waiting for the components to arive I read through this thread - yes, all of it, and am now happily running 4Ghz. Thanks for this thread and all the info given - made my OC a lot easier to achieve


----------



## ibpalle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giusemanuel*
> 
> Hi,
> i have a problem with my p6x58d-premium. The port usb 3.0 doesn't function. I'have installed latest driver for nec controller downloaded from www.asus.com. In the bios the nec controller is enabled, but when i connect a Lexar usb 3.0 key of 8gb, check the error: the device could work faster.
> I have installed windows 7 x64 professional.
> What is the problem?


Don't think there is a problem. You plugged in a device that is not capable of USB3 speeds into the USB3 port and the systems is saying that it could work faster if it was capable of USB3 speeds. Just a thought.


----------



## zi3m

How is the Samsung 840 Pro on the SATA ports???


----------



## x2ezx

My P6X58D Premium is dead, got the power and reset button flashing......not event post...RMA time I think!!


----------



## cntrlaltdely0u

Check any cables going to a video card, also try removing the USB cables for front and back add on. to board. And any other cables going to board might as well check, I had an issue where it wouldn't boot just like your explaining and it ended up being a cable issue, after resetting the cables mentioned i was able to get back on, no idea if this will be the same fix but worth a shot. Best of luck!


----------



## x2ezx

I try all this, but the board is dead. Asus dont have any premium available, the offering me a P6X58-E Pro. So it's the time to upgrade, Asus sold me a Rampage IV Formula for 59$. That gonna be a good trade.


----------



## octoyen

I just want to confirm Xeon W3680 (i7 980x equivalent) works perfectly on P6X58D-E, even though it is not on the supported CPU list. No change in Bios is needed, unless you do OC. I'm running Bios 0701. W3680 is about 67% faster than i7 950, both are not OCed. Currently price is $590, about $200 cheaper than 980x.


----------



## Krazeswift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octoyen*
> 
> I just want to confirm Xeon W3680 (i7 980x equivalent) works perfectly on P6X58D-E, even though it is not on the supported CPU list. No change in Bios is needed, unless you do OC. I'm running Bios 0701. W3680 is about 67% faster than i7 950, both are not OCed. Currently price is $590, about $200 cheaper than 980x.


Has anyone tried this on the premium model?


----------



## nevets1219

I'm currently using this RAM which is out-of-stock at both Amazon and Newegg. I would like to upgrade to at least a total of 12GB and was wondering if I should buy another 6GB and add it to what I have or if I should buy a 12GB package? Reason I wanted to upgrade was that I felt with the amount of tabs I have running and playing Minecraft, everything feels slugish - mostly due to Minecraft.

Any recommendations? I'm currently on a OC to 4.0GHz with all the RAM timings on auto.

Looking at Newegg, there doesn't seem to be much choices.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nevets1219*
> 
> I'm currently using this RAM which is out-of-stock at both Amazon and Newegg. I would like to upgrade to at least a total of 12GB and was wondering if I should buy another 6GB and add it to what I have or if I should buy a 12GB package? Reason I wanted to upgrade was that I felt with the amount of tabs I have running and playing Minecraft, everything feels slugish - mostly due to Minecraft.
> 
> Any recommendations? I'm currently on a OC to 4.0GHz with all the RAM timings on auto.
> 
> Looking at Newegg, there doesn't seem to be much choices.


That is the same RAM that I'm using.







Most will agree that a 3 slot 12gig kit will OC better if you do upgrade. I bought another 6gigs of that same RAM and had to add just a few bumps to my voltage in order for it to be stable again. That being said, it couldn't hurt either way.


----------



## nevets1219

As far as I can tell, there aren't any new ones I can order that are the same as what I have. I will have to take a look at my current timings and search a a new 12GB+ bundle.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nevets1219*
> 
> As far as I can tell, there aren't any new ones I can order that are the same as what I have. I will have to take a look at my current timings and search a a new 12GB+ bundle.


Bummer to hear that. I just bought the extra 6gigs about six months ago. Hind sight is 20/20 though. If I could have done it over, I would have just bought a 12gig kit. Just because the odds of a bad stick is less and OC is better on this board. Happy hunting.


----------



## beans444

Hey peeps. Thanks for the great thread! I've been running 3.8, 4.0, and just today 4.2ghz stable at 1.30vcore 1.23125qpi on a i7930. I noticed a few new posts here and am itching to add some new ram. I have the last bios released. I'm wondering if I could use this 12gb kit ? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-405&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=p6x58d+premium&Page=1#scrollFullInfo

I paid like 180$ for my six GB in 2010 so I really would rather not pay out 200$ for 24gb. I might as well upgrade CPU and mobo as well if I'm going to pay that.  plus I have to replace my gtx 480 soon. I'm sick of the souna atmosphere.

Also, if anyone wonders I'm using cm 212 evo. I replaced my 212 plus and dropped temps by ten degrees lol. Arctic silver 5.. Maybe I had a good application this time around.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beans444*
> 
> Hey peeps. Thanks for the great thread! I've been running 3.8, 4.0, and just today 4.2ghz stable at 1.30vcore 1.23125qpi on a i7930. I noticed a few new posts here and am itching to add some new ram. I have the last bios released. I'm wondering if I could use this 12gb kit ? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-405&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=p6x58d+premium&Page=1#scrollFullInfo
> 
> I paid like 180$ for my six GB in 2010 so I really would rather not pay out 200$ for 24gb. I might as well upgrade CPU and mobo as well if I'm going to pay that.  plus I have to replace my gtx 480 soon. I'm sick of the souna atmosphere.
> 
> Also, if anyone wonders I'm using cm 212 evo. I replaced my 212 plus and dropped temps by ten degrees lol. Arctic silver 5.. Maybe I had a good application this time around.


Even though our board isn't specified on the qualified mobo's list for that RAM, it is triple channel. So it will work regardless. I would definitely get a 3 stick 12gig upgrade. I would have done it in the past, but scored a sweet deal on another 3 sticks.


----------



## beans444

Thanks! I need rammmmm!. Also, I was wondering. What kind of ssd speeds are you guys reaching? I have ahci enabled. SSD in sataII port two. marvel disabled and just tried disabling the onboard 1394 controller option in the bios as well. with no luck. Still cant go past these speeds with an ocz agility 4 with updated intel rst drivers.

I notice every post on reboot it lists my 1tb and ssd as IDE, whats up with that? I'm bummed as much as the next guy with marvell but WISH I could at least hit 300mb/s on ssd speeds with such a high rated drive.

Edit:
ps. 1.18vcore bumped down on 4ghz now with 24.78W idle with 39C 60C prime95 stock fan push, CM hyper 212 Evo ! Loving it


----------



## vector7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beans444*
> 
> Hey peeps. Thanks for the great thread! I've been running 3.8, 4.0, and just today 4.2ghz stable at 1.30vcore 1.23125qpi on a i7930. I noticed a few new posts here and am itching to add some new ram. I have the last bios released. I'm wondering if I could use this 12gb kit ? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-405&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=p6x58d+premium&Page=1#scrollFullInfo
> 
> I paid like 180$ for my six GB in 2010 so I really would rather not pay out 200$ for 24gb. I might as well upgrade CPU and mobo as well if I'm going to pay that.  plus I have to replace my gtx 480 soon. I'm sick of the souna atmosphere.
> 
> Also, if anyone wonders I'm using cm 212 evo. I replaced my 212 plus and dropped temps by ten degrees lol. Arctic silver 5.. Maybe I had a good application this time around.


Did this work?

Looking for 12GB triple channel too.









I'm in the same MB boat with a i7 950 running at 160FSB at 3.840Ghz.


----------



## Bandeezee

Man, I really feel for you guys. I didn't realize RAM prices have gone back up. I scored 2x 2x4GB (16GB total) Ripjaws X cas 9 1600 for $24.99 each back on 11/27/12. They're going for $66.99 right now on newegg (site). I couldn't find any cheap triple RAM sets, so I just bought two dual channel sets and only used three. Obviously the deal I was able to find is the reason why. 16GB for less than $50 was a steal.

Don't think you're trapped into buying those triple channel sets. As long as you have three identical sticks of RAM you should be fine.


----------



## vector7

Went looking and found this refurbished for 70USD from Patriot.

Patriot Viper II Sector 7 Edition DDR3 12 GB (3 x 4 GB) PC3-12800 1600MHz 8-9-8-24 for Intel Core i7 PV7312G1600LLK
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WUX2ZU/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8

Worth every penny.


----------



## darith

ive thrown in 24GB of corsair dominator platinum's but had a hell of a hard time matching version numbers.


----------



## kckyle

god damn how are u guys finding these cheap rams lol, i just bought 8gb of kingston for 80 bucks, totally wanting to return them now and keep hunting for better deal.


----------



## beans444

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=40000147%20600006078&IsNodeId=1&Description=1600%20ddr3%20triple%20channel&name=12GB%20%283%20x%204GB%29&Order=BESTMATCH

Kind of cheap? I don't really need the upgrade, 6GB is working for me. Battlefield 4 is the most demanding game I've come across yet and it is running smooth. GTX 770 did the trick!


----------



## OCBob42

Hi,

I have a P6X58D-E motherboard. I had been running a i7-930 Bloomfield (2.8 Ghz) at 3.6 GHz for a few years.

Recently, I made some changes to my system:
1) Installed a (secondary, non-OS) solid state drive
2) Updated motherboard BIOS to the latest version
3) Changed SATA ports from IDE to AHCI in the BIOS (also made changes in Windows to allow booting with AHCI)
4) Installed some Windows drivers for the intel and marvel chipsets

After updating the BIOS my settings got changed to defaults. When I try to get back to 3.6 Ghz I am not able to attain stable overclocked operation anymore, even after downgrading to my original BIOS.

The settings I had changed before (I think) for overclocked performance is
Set "AI Overclock Tuner" from Auto to Manual
BLCK set to 171 (3.6 Ghz)
CPU voltage set to 1.12 V

The PC is so unstable that it can't get to the desktop screen without blue screening!

Does anybody know what could be going on or how to troubleshoot this?

Thanks!


----------



## xarot

When you raise the BCLK check that you are not stretching the memory too much so it stays close to specification.

Also CPU voltage sounds a bit low for 3.6 GHz, try 1.25 V and lower later on if that was not the case.


----------



## kzinti1

It's really good seeing these fine, relatively old motherboards still in use.
I think I may just dig mine out and see how it's running after being shut down a couple of years.
I wanted to keep it running but could never find a decent KVM switch.
I still can't find an affordable KVM that can handle my Dell 30" monitor at 2560x1600.
These P6X58D's were a real joy to work with. I think I got mine running at just over 5GHz, not horribly hot running, 70C or less with various tower coolers.
With todays SSD's, closed loop coolers and more modern memory these should keep up quite well with todays tech.
I think I've found myself a new hobby for the New Year. Updating and refurbishing this not too old board should be a real blast.
It took long enough, but I finally got tired of trying to keep up with the latest tech these days. Everytime I finish a new computer the next latest tech arrives making my new computers almost instantly obsolete before they're even properly broken in.
Time to slow down and even back up a little and take another look at what I already have.


----------



## OCBob42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> When you raise the BCLK check that you are not stretching the memory too much so it stays close to specification.
> 
> Also CPU voltage sounds a bit low for 3.6 GHz, try 1.25 V and lower later on if that was not the case.


It seemed to have been a problem with the voltage. I had good luck with using the settings in this post for the i7-930 Bloomfield:
http://www.overclock.net/t/662236/the-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread/160#post_8440597

Stable overclock at 3.8 Ghz.


----------



## OCBob42

I have another question: this motherboard only has a triple channel for the memory. Performance wise, is it better to have 3 x 2 GB (one in each triple channel slot for a total of only 6 GB) or can I get 8 GB (one 2 GB in a non-triple channel slot) without loss of performance in the 6 GB triple channel RAM?

EDIT: Also, why does CPU-Z say that my ram DRAM frequency is ~724 MHz. Shouldn't it be 1600?


----------



## OCBob42

I have a problem with RAM on this motherboard.

I am using the settings of xmisery in this thread (i-7 930 bloomfield)
http://www.overclock.net/t/662236/the-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread/160#post_8440597

I just upgraded from 4 GB to 6 GB of RAM (3 x 2 GB occupying the triple channel slots). However, Windows is not detecting the 6 GB of ram. However, CPU-Z is showing the 6 GB ram. What is going on?

EDIT: Also, with the 6 GB of ram the computer auto-restarts before going to the BIOS screen 2 times before starting properly.

EDIT: If I load the default BIOS parameters I can boot fine with 6 GB.

Is there some BIOS setting I should change?

EDIT: I am using this RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145260
CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M2A1600C9


----------



## OCBob42

Also, I sometimes lose all of my BIOS settings. Is there anyway to save my settings and reload them all in one shot?


----------



## OCBob42

Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## hugo19941994

It's been a while since i've had this board, but IMO you should use 6GB in triple channel instead of 8GB in dual channel unless you absolutely need 8GB of RAM.
If you are having problems with the RAM you could try pressing the little red button besides the RAM slots which boots with very safe RAM settings, but if you can already boot to the BIOS settings just change them yourself.
Put 1.65 (or .64) Volts, change the timings and set the correct speed. If you are still having issues make SURE your CPU OC is rock solid stable, and then try lowering the RAM speed down a notch.
As for saving the BIOS settings there is an option to save up to X (10 if I recall correctly) profile settings for the BIOS. It's an option in one of the last tabs. You just enter a name (no spaces allowed?) and press save. If your settings are somehow missing you just go inside that same menu, select the profile and press load and your settings should be loaded.

Good luck!!


----------



## OCBob42

I still cannot boot the RAM at specification.

So the voltage is correct (should be 1.65 V, is set to 1.64 V). I also checked the timings (they are correct, at least the first 4 numbers given on the specs sheet of the RAM).

The only way to boot is to under-clock the RAM rated for 1600 Mhz to 1100 Mhz. Any way I can get full performance?


----------



## Babel

A red light next to the memory sticks comes on for a few seconds when I start my computer. It boots fine, I just haven't noticed it before. Is it normal or should I be worried?


----------



## hugo19941994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBob42*
> 
> I still cannot boot the RAM at specification.
> 
> So the voltage is correct (should be 1.65 V, is set to 1.64 V). I also checked the timings (they are correct, at least the first 4 numbers given on the specs sheet of the RAM).
> 
> The only way to boot is to under-clock the RAM rated for 1600 Mhz to 1100 Mhz. Any way I can get full performance?


What are your OC settings? Mutliplier, BCLK, voltage, etc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> A red light next to the memory sticks comes on for a few seconds when I start my computer. It boots fine, I just haven't noticed it before. Is it normal or should I be worried?


Yes that's normal. If the red light never turns off and the computer doesn't boot it indicates a RAM problem.


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugo19941994*
> 
> Yes that's normal. If the red light never turns off and the computer doesn't boot it indicates a RAM problem.


Thank you. That's a relief.


----------



## OCBob42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugo19941994*
> 
> What are your OC settings? Mutliplier, BCLK, voltage, etc


My RAM does not boot at the MHz that it should support.

My settings:
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[181]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2903MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.1.18125]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.22500]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> It's really good seeing these fine, relatively old motherboards still in use.
> I think I may just dig mine out and see how it's running after being shut down a couple of years.
> I wanted to keep it running but could never find a decent KVM switch.
> I still can't find an affordable KVM that can handle my Dell 30" monitor at 2560x1600.
> These P6X58D's were a real joy to work with. I think I got mine running at just over 5GHz, not horribly hot running, 70C or less with various tower coolers.
> With todays SSD's, closed loop coolers and more modern memory these should keep up quite well with todays tech.
> I think I've found myself a new hobby for the New Year. Updating and refurbishing this not too old board should be a real blast.
> It took long enough, but I finally got tired of trying to keep up with the latest tech these days. Everytime I finish a new computer the next latest tech arrives making my new computers almost instantly obsolete before they're even properly broken in.
> Time to slow down and even back up a little and take another look at what I already have.


I agree. This board has been serving me for 4 years and I have no reason to upgrade. A solid 4.0MHz with hyperthreading, a 7970 and I'm golden. Throw in an SSD and real world gaming performance is on par with newer tech.


----------



## Philmaglass

Many thanks to KCkyle for the Oc settings







i7-930 straight to 4ghz at 1.27vcore as I had the odd bsod on bf4 at 1.26vcore. Bclk 200 x20 multi. This made all the difference in game fluidity for bf4.

However I have all 6 ram slots occupied with 4 GB kingston khx1600c9d3/4gx in each slot, does anyone know if this will run stable at 1t command rate?

The only reason I ask is because I just ran passmark 8.0 and noticed the ram read transfer rates are a little on the low side compared to other similar ram sticks, mine are scoring 10373MB/S for non cached data and 15234MB/S for cached data, could anyone run a comparison?

Am a little frustrated by this as in all other aspects my system seems to do Ok even compared to all but the most recent stock speed cpu's and I expected a little better from a triple channel memory controller. Ram speed is currently 800/1600mhz.

E2a: Better update my sytem specs, been a while since I posted here!!


----------



## vector7

Question,

Looking to upgrade my SLI 470 video cards.

Can this board run the 780ti?

Thanks in advance,

v7


----------



## Cykososhull

Give a bit of an overclock and you should have no problem. I'm running 4Ghz and a 7970 with a 1440p monitor and I nearly max out all games 24/7. Shoot for 3.8 to 4Ghz stable for gaming, sit back and have fun.


----------



## rhkcommander959

To anyone who wonders, this board works well (p6x58d-e) with the hexacores. I am using a Xeon x5650







. According to CPU-Z the bios is v 0803 from 8/6/2012.

Before this I was using an unlocked xeon quadcore, it worked perfectly too. It's been a nice fast system, I use it for my workhorse. Using 12gb of ddr3-2000. Might get another set to go with it but haven't decided, haven't needed it yet. Didn't need six cores either









Doesn't boot as fast as my 4770k rig but still pretty good. Just remember to get a SSD, not use raid arrays, and tweak some BIOS settings for faster booting


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Anyone try the Samsung EVO's in the Sata 3 ports yet? I read that the Samsung drives don't play well w/ anything but Intel SATA controllers. And, this board uses a Marvell SATA 3(6GB) controller.


----------



## wmollock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtydeedz*
> 
> Anyone try the Samsung EVO's in the Sata 3 ports yet? I read that the Samsung drives don't play well w/ anything but Intel SATA controllers. And, this board uses a Marvell SATA 3(6GB) controller.


I have one on mine. It's an e not a pro but it's my boot drive and i have not yet had any problems. I also have one i install my games on but i can't remember if its on the sata 3 or not.


----------



## BlackDragon24

Wow I'm shocked this thread is still alive and kicking,,,been years since I've visited. Hello again all.

One of my 4GB sticks of Corsair Vengeance crapped out on me this past week, and I'm going to have to RMA. I'm wondering if anyone here has used this board with 3x8GB DIMMS? I know it isn't supported but I've read elsewhere that some x58 boards can do it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhkcommander959

The motherboard doesnt specify but it should be fine, its the intel processors that hve the memory controller


----------



## riika

Hi all! First time poster on here, just had time to tweak my machine.

I've been trying to undervolt my CPU (see rig in sig), but the BIOS simply sets it back to the default. What gives? Any help would be appreciated - I've been trying to convince it to undervolt for about a month now - it will overvolt just fine, but apparently undervolting is a no-no.

I've gotten this to 4.0GHz (20x200) stable at stock voltages, but I feel that I could get my VID lower at stock frequencies instead









Where I live, outside temps regularly hit ~30C, and in my poorly-ventilated room, ~34C - processor idles at 19x133MHz at ~48C most of the time, and that's with a NH-D14 with three SP120s going at full whack (~2300RPM)!


EXHIBIT A:
Punch in desired voltage
Press [Enter]
Returns to 1.25000V (Auto voltage gets me 1.22V







)


----------



## kckyle

dont bother using the marvel for boot drive you'll run into a whole mess of trouble, i have my c300 and later the m4 on intel sata 2 and i have yet notice much if any differences.


----------



## toohot

Just broken my i7 930 after running at 4.2 ghz under water with this board... So ordered a xeon x5650 2.6 hexy so see where it takes me


----------



## toohot

Oh and I'm so feckin pleased this thread is still going saved me loads of ££££s this last week


----------



## beans444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toohot*
> 
> Oh and I'm so feckin pleased this thread is still going saved me loads of ££££s this last week


There's one going for like 150$ on ebay, you getting it? lol I wonder if getting that chip is a better idea than upgrading mobo/cpu/ram I don't like the 4770k that much but I feel like I'm getting left behind with 2010 tech. LOL


----------



## beans444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vector7*
> 
> Question,
> 
> Looking to upgrade my SLI 470 video cards.
> 
> Can this board run the 780ti?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> v7


I'm using a 770. Thinking of getting another. It should work no problem!


----------



## rhkcommander959

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toohot*
> 
> Oh and I'm so feckin pleased this thread is still going saved me loads of ££££s this last week


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toohot*
> 
> Just broken my i7 930 after running at 4.2 ghz under water with this board... So ordered a xeon x5650 2.6 hexy so see where it takes me


With a stock clock of 3.06 turbo these guys oc very nicely! I'm being lazy and running at 166 bus but I'm sure it could do much more. Just haven't had need to go for more. I will try to get scores to compare between this system and my 4770k system with the gtx 560ti -448







. This is with speedstep on so idling is 1990MHz







Mem is at 1600, 3x4gb sticks. Rated for 2000, will try sometime later and let you guys know how it does

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beans444*
> 
> There's one going for like 150$ on ebay, you getting it? lol I wonder if getting that chip is a better idea than upgrading mobo/cpu/ram I don't like the 4770k that much but I feel like I'm getting left behind with 2010 tech. LOL


IIRC the 6 cores here are roughly equivalent to the four on a 4770k when averaged out on multithreaded stuff. core to core these guys are a little slower but still plenty fast. I could be remembering things wrong though.

Downloading 3DMark on this computer - too lazy to bootup and thumbdrive









jsut google search westmere-ep vs sandy-ep etc


----------



## toohot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beans444*
> 
> There's one going for like 150$ on ebay, you getting it? lol I wonder if getting that chip is a better idea than upgrading mobo/cpu/ram I don't like the 4770k that much but I feel like I'm getting left behind with 2010 tech. LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> Chip should be with me on Monday cost £130 in the uk which is a little higher than u guys In the us pay but if I got it imported it would have cost $40 import charge $ 40 air mail plus the $150 for the chip so about the same I think..
> 
> I use pasmark for my benchmarking and found a overclocked score of 11000 for the xeon but don't know what board they used


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toohot*
> 
> Just broken my i7 930 after running at 4.2 ghz under water with this board... So ordered a xeon x5650 2.6 hexy so see where it takes me


Ok, I got a XEON X5650 6 CORE 2.66GHz 12MB . GREAT BUY!! I haven't started OC'n yet? I'm on Sealed Corsair H-60 anyone have some #'s to start with?


----------



## toohot

Ni
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtydeedz*
> 
> Ok, I got a XEON X5650 6 CORE 2.66GHz 12MB . GREAT BUY!! I haven't started OC'n yet? I'm on Sealed Corsair H-60 anyone have some #'s to start with?


I haven't yet but I've seen sewhere 20x 200 works with auto set


----------



## BlackDragon24

FWIW, awhile back I asked if anyone had tried 8GB DIMMS on this board because I wanted to upgrade to a 3 x 8GB setup.

I borrowed my sister's 2 x 8GB Corsair Venegance and it booted up no problem. Ran 12 x 1250MB of HCI memtest with no issues. So now I'm gonna order three 8 GB DIMMS and cross my fingers that the processor can hold its overclock with that third stick, because I didn't have to change anything in the BIOS to fold my 21 x 200 clock on my 970 with the 2 sticks and all 16GB loaded up.


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toohot*
> 
> Ni
> I haven't yet but I've seen sewhere 20x 200 works with auto set


Its better than that ; OMG this CPU clocks like BUTTER. Look for the Xmisery Low Power settings for 4.0Ghz. Except this CPU has a X22 multiplier!! At 183FSB I'm at 4.0 WOW!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackDragon24*
> 
> FWIW, awhile back I asked if anyone had tried 8GB DIMMS on this board because I wanted to upgrade to a 3 x 8GB setup.
> 
> I borrowed my sister's 2 x 8GB Corsair Venegance and it booted up no problem. Ran 12 x 1250MB of HCI memtest with no issues. So now I'm gonna order three 8 GB DIMMS and cross my fingers that the processor can hold its overclock with that third stick, because I didn't have to change anything in the BIOS to fold my 21 x 200 clock on my 970 with the 2 sticks and all 16GB loaded up.


I don't know about 24GB? But, I'm running 12 w/ no issues. Corsair Vengeance 1600


----------



## toohot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtydeedz*
> 
> Its better than that ; OMG this CPU clocks like BUTTER. Look for the Xmisery Low Power settings for 4.0Ghz. Except this CPU has a X22 multiplier!! At 183FSB I'm at 4.0 WOW!!
> 
> 
> I don't know about 24GB? But, I'm running 12 w/ no issues. Corsair Vengeance 1600


Amazing







can you run a pasmark test at 4ghz? I'd love to see know the score.... God dam I can't wait till mine turns up


----------



## toohot

Hi again all this is from my p6x58d-e and xeon x5650 running 12gb computer







just run a base line test for overclocking comparisons will post more for you all to see what it can do


----------



## toohot

OK this picture is the x5650 running at 4ghz with all auto voltages at 20x200 max temp ive seen so far is 40* so defo more head room yet although i haven't managed to have it running with all 22 multipliers so will have to spend a few hours working out what is actually possible

anyway im really happy with the scores, refreshing my old kit to perform better than an i7 3770k is an amazing bonus for less than £150 which would have been less if my i7 930 was still in one piece


----------



## toohot

100% stress test with [email protected] and cpuz reading max temp of 72* after 30 minuets


----------



## Kenjiwing

Just grabbed one of these boards on ebay to replace my broken e760. Can any of the pci express slots be used for 16x? I only have a single GPU.

Im really hoping to have the gray one be 16x for my titan.


----------



## beans444

First two are x16. Although I'm not 100% sure if its x16/x16 with two cards or (x16/x8 which sounds more like it to me).


----------



## hugo19941994

Here you can see the specifications

3 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x16, x8, x8 or x16, x16, x1)


----------



## MattLP

Hello!

I'm using an ASUS P6X58D Premium X58 for computer that is devoted to BOINC projects.

Here are it's current specs:

CPU: Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield Quad-Core 3.07GHz
Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D Premium X58 LGA1366 Motherboard
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
PSU: Corsair AX860i Modular 80 Plus Platinum Power Supply
Memory: 12 GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 (12800)
Hard Drive: Intel 80GB X25M Mainstream SATA II Solid State Drive
Network Adaptor: Amped Wireless UA600 High Power Wireless 300N Adaptor
GPU Coprocessor 1: XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB
GPU Coprocessor 2: XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB
GPU Coprocessor 3: nVidia GTX 780 3GB
Case: Custom ATX/SWTX Tray

My plan is to gradually replace the two remaining Radeons with GTX 780s. The problem with this is that it will solidly cover up the on button and the reset button for the motherboard.

Since I'm not using a traditional case, I'm wondering if there is any way to buy an off-board on/off switch for the system.

Alternatively, I was wondering if there is a way to elevate the GPU and connect it to the motherboard via a PCI-E extender.

Thoughts?


----------



## rhkcommander959

Glad to see more people hopping on the 6-core bandwagon, these systems are still plenty able to handle everything we can throw at it. Mines been at 4 stable with 1866 memory. Dont know if it will do 2ghz mem or not, havent tried. Cpu has more room too. Only using a single 120mm rad. Temps in mid 50s-low60 depending on ambient.

Pci e extender yes, more common especially after all this bitcoin/altcoin mining. Should be easy to find with some digging

Only takes two pins for power, two for reset. Two for power led, two for activity led

Should be able to find something easy. If not look up extenders like power button, then cut the other end and hook it to a button.


----------



## giusemanuel

Hi guys, I have a few problems with this motherboard. My configuration is:

I7 [email protected] default
P6x58d premium
Corsair 3x2gb cl8 @ default
Western digital 500gb
Crossfire [email protected]

The problem is that I have very frequent system freeze.
I had applied an oveRclocking profile when i had the problem. After i set everything to default but the problem persists. I also random freeze (after 5-10 minutes after boot in windows 7) and also when I'm in bios. At this point i force the shoutdown of pc.
At The subsequent boots often have a black screen and the computer does not want to know to start until I turn it off, I wait five minutes and then ON again (although after I have some more freeze).
Believing that it was a problem with the ram before I tried to remove one of the three banks, but the problem was the same, and then i remove another. Just starting with one bank it seems that the problem is not present. is a problem of ram? or seems to be a motherboard problem? thanks


----------



## toohot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giusemanuel*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a few problems with this motherboard. My configuration is:
> 
> I7 [email protected] default
> P6x58d premium
> Corsair 3x2gb cl8 @ default
> Western digital 500gb
> Crossfire [email protected]
> 
> The problem is that I have very frequent system freeze.
> I had applied an oveRclocking profile when i had the problem. After i set everything to default but the problem persists. I also random freeze (after 5-10 minutes after boot in windows 7) and also when I'm in bios. At this point i force the shoutdown of pc.
> At The subsequent boots often have a black screen and the computer does not want to know to start until I turn it off, I wait five minutes and then ON again (although after I have some more freeze).
> Believing that it was a problem with the ram before I tried to remove one of the three banks, but the problem was the same, and then i remove another. Just starting with one bank it seems that the problem is not present. is a problem of ram? or seems to be a motherboard problem? thanks


That sounds like ram.. I would test one memory stick at a time until you find the faulty unit's... It could also be the ram frequency settings check the ram frequency is below 1600mhz


----------



## toohot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattLP*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm using an ASUS P6X58D Premium X58 for computer that is devoted to BOINC projects.
> 
> Here are it's current specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield Quad-Core 3.07GHz
> Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D Premium X58 LGA1366 Motherboard
> Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> PSU: Corsair AX860i Modular 80 Plus Platinum Power Supply
> Memory: 12 GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 (12800)
> Hard Drive: Intel 80GB X25M Mainstream SATA II Solid State Drive
> Network Adaptor: Amped Wireless UA600 High Power Wireless 300N Adaptor
> GPU Coprocessor 1: XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB
> GPU Coprocessor 2: XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB
> GPU Coprocessor 3: nVidia GTX 780 3GB
> Case: Custom ATX/SWTX Tray
> 
> My plan is to gradually replace the two remaining Radeons with GTX 780s. The problem with this is that it will solidly cover up the on button and the reset button for the motherboard.
> 
> Since I'm not using a traditional case, I'm wondering if there is any way to buy an off-board on/off switch for the system.
> 
> Alternatively, I was wondering if there is a way to elevate the GPU and connect it to the motherboard via a PCI-E extender.
> 
> Thoughts?


The asus utility for (downloadable from asus) has an option to use the computers power button the same way.... I think!!!


----------



## toohot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> Glad to see more people hopping on the 6-core bandwagon, these systems are still plenty able to handle everything we can throw at it. Mines been at 4 stable with 1866 memory. Dont know if it will do 2ghz mem or not, havent tried. Cpu has more room too. Only using a single 120mm rad. Temps in mid 50s-low60 depending on ambient.
> 
> Pci e extender yes, more common especially after all this bitcoin/altcoin mining. Should be easy to find with some digging
> 
> Only takes two pins for power, two for reset. Two for power led, two for activity led
> 
> Should be able to find something easy. If not look up extenders like power button, then cut the other end and hook it to a button.


Can you send me or post your bios setup please I've had mine running 4ghz but can't get it stable unless I use auto voltage


----------



## giusemanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toohot*
> 
> That sounds like ram.. I would test one memory stick at a time until you find the faulty unit's... It could also be the ram frequency settings check the ram frequency is below 1600mhz


Ok, when I can i will check it, for now I'm off home.
I need to set the lower frequency of 1600? or i set frequency at 1600mhz and latency at 8-8-8-24

thanks?


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giusemanuel*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a few problems with this motherboard. My configuration is:
> 
> I7 [email protected] default
> P6x58d premium
> Corsair 3x2gb cl8 @ default
> Western digital 500gb
> Crossfire [email protected]
> 
> The problem is that I have very frequent system freeze.
> I had applied an oveRclocking profile when i had the problem. After i set everything to default but the problem persists. I also random freeze (after 5-10 minutes after boot in windows 7) and also when I'm in bios. At this point i force the shoutdown of pc.
> At The subsequent boots often have a black screen and the computer does not want to know to start until I turn it off, I wait five minutes and then ON again (although after I have some more freeze).
> Believing that it was a problem with the ram before I tried to remove one of the three banks, but the problem was the same, and then i remove another. Just starting with one bank it seems that the problem is not present. is a problem of ram? or seems to be a motherboard problem? thanks


What CPU cooler are you using? I have the same motherboard in one of my other rigs and one of the known issues that caused freezes and unrecognized ram was caused my too much pressure on the heatsink when using the Venomous-X cooler causing the motherboard to flex. The issues you're having I had until I reduced the pressure.


----------



## giusemanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *giusemanuel*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a few problems with this motherboard. My configuration is:
> 
> I7 [email protected] default
> P6x58d premium
> Corsair 3x2gb cl8 @ default
> Western digital 500gb
> Crossfire [email protected]
> 
> The problem is that I have very frequent system freeze.
> I had applied an oveRclocking profile when i had the problem. After i set everything to default but the problem persists. I also random freeze (after 5-10 minutes after boot in windows 7) and also when I'm in bios. At this point i force the shoutdown of pc.
> At The subsequent boots often have a black screen and the computer does not want to know to start until I turn it off, I wait five minutes and then ON again (although after I have some more freeze).
> Believing that it was a problem with the ram before I tried to remove one of the three banks, but the problem was the same, and then i remove another. Just starting with one bank it seems that the problem is not present. is a problem of ram? or seems to be a motherboard problem? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU cooler are you using? I have the same motherboard in one of my other rigs and one of the known issues that caused freezes and unrecognized ram was caused my too much pressure on the heatsink when using the Venomous-X cooler causing the motherboard to flex. The issues you're having I had until I reduced the pressure.
Click to expand...

I have the noctua nh-d14,but if you think this,i will test with the original heatsink intel...

Inviato da mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## giusemanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giusemanuel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *giusemanuel*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a few problems with this motherboard. My configuration is:
> 
> I7 [email protected] default
> P6x58d premium
> Corsair 3x2gb cl8 @ default
> Western digital 500gb
> Crossfire [email protected]
> 
> The problem is that I have very frequent system freeze.
> I had applied an oveRclocking profile when i had the problem. After i set everything to default but the problem persists. I also random freeze (after 5-10 minutes after boot in windows 7) and also when I'm in bios. At this point i force the shoutdown of pc.
> At The subsequent boots often have a black screen and the computer does not want to know to start until I turn it off, I wait five minutes and then ON again (although after I have some more freeze).
> Believing that it was a problem with the ram before I tried to remove one of the three banks, but the problem was the same, and then i remove another. Just starting with one bank it seems that the problem is not present. is a problem of ram? or seems to be a motherboard problem? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU cooler are you using? I have the same motherboard in one of my other rigs and one of the known issues that caused freezes and unrecognized ram was caused my too much pressure on the heatsink when using the Venomous-X cooler causing the motherboard to flex. The issues you're having I had until I reduced the pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the noctua nh-d14,but if you think this,i will test with the original heatsink intel...
> 
> Inviato da mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have solved the problem. I clear cmos whit the button in back panel and i have installed the original heatsink and now the system is stable with xmp profile.

Thank you

Inviato da mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kckyle

so was it the heatsink pressure fault? i remember the venomous x back in the days where there was an actual long thread of owners complaining about that particular issue lol


----------



## giusemanuel

I don't know if the problem was the anormally pressure of noctua nh-d14...i have also done a clear cmos and now all is ok

Inviato da mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## maximus7651000

That seemed to be the issue due to everyone cranking it all the way down to the point of destroying the socket. I didn't crank my Ven-X all the way down but it was still initially too tight causing one of my Dominators not to register and the system would also freeze up randomly.


----------



## rhkcommander959

I've seen that issue on other motherboards, my noctua ran fine on mine though.

When the motherboard curls like a potato chip you might want to back off the pressure









Also, if transporting the computer in a car, lay it sideways versus standing up, every bump in the road will make it want to destroy the motherboard otherwise. I had a friend learn that the hard way when he brought it over and had all sorts of new issues


----------



## kckyle

that was one of the reason i was skeptical of getting a venom x, i heard even the factory recommended tightness was too much for some motherboard that doesnt have a cpu strengthening bar on the back


----------



## giusemanuel

Hi guys, is there any driver for marvell 9123 controller for windows 8?
I have very poor performance with the stock driver installed by windows 8....


----------



## kckyle

i honestly only use the marvell controller for storage drive since by hardware limitation the marvel does not support trim, what type of poor performance, slow read/write?


----------



## giusemanuel

Yes, read 180mb/s write 150mb/s, but the problem is the ssd...infact width samsung 840 pro i have 400mb/s read and 350 write...whith marvell lost only 100mb/s


----------



## kckyle

wait so. is it the ssd or the mobo controller?


----------



## azasadny

My latest overclock project....

17-930, running at 3.8GHz
Seidon 120v CPU cooler in push/pull
ASUS P6x58D - Premium motherboard
PNY GTX-650 video (testing purposes, not for gaming)
12GB Corsair DDR3 RAM
Corsair 650 watt PS
Corsair 200D Case
DVD RW
3 x WD 150GB Velicoraptor SATA II drives (soon to be replaced with 120GB SSD)
Several 140mm Corsair AF fans


----------



## kckyle

very nice! have you tried running passmark with that 3.8 oc?


----------



## azasadny

Thanks! I ran 3DMark2011 and got "3848", I believe. I also ran Prime95 for 8 hours without a single issue. Temps didn't go over 170 degrees under 100% load. ambient temps are about 68 degrees F. I'll post more info as soon as I can. I have some good screenshots...


----------



## azasadny




----------



## kckyle

hey can you do me a favor? i never ran oc on passmark bench before. can you download the intel passmark test and run it once?


----------



## azasadny

Send me the link to the benchmarking tool you want me to run and I'll run it for you and post the results. No problem...


----------



## kckyle

here you go

http://www.passmark.com/download/pt_download.htm

thanks!


----------



## azasadny

I think this is what you wanted... I just had to flash the BIOS and I had to re-enter all of my settings and I am now at 4GHz, so here's the test result and I'll run Prime95 all night and see how it looks in the AM...


----------



## kckyle

ah just as i expected, yep thank you very much rep+









thats the same score as a stock x5650.


----------



## kckyle

update~

we are now officially recognized by overclock.net, cheers!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol took long enough.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Ran passmark and got 3000.9 but the CPU multi stayed low, so I was running a whopping 2.2GHz on my X5650







. In fact compared to the other results a lot of my stuff scored a little low IMO.


----------



## kckyle

3000 is really low, 920 gets around 5k, and the x5650 gets around 7k, strictly stock speaking


----------



## rhkcommander959

Right, going to lock my multiplier and try again tonight. The 'benchmark' left my CPU at 12x multiplier ~=2.2ghz.


----------



## perlitas

Actually my computer is OK ...i will change when come 5960x


----------



## kckyle

UPDATE 6/5/2014
DON'T JUST ABANDON YOUR X58 YET!
i thought about getting a x79 or the new haswell, however i recently found out i didn't have to! i recently upgraded to the xeon x5650 hexacore and have seen significant result.

with a modest easy oc to 4ghz


----------



## lawrencendlw

Very Nice. No compatibility issues from the board at all?


----------



## kckyle

nope, udpated the bios, power down the rig, press cmos reset, and thn swap the chip. boot up and i got 6 core 12 threads, oc to 4ghz and got over 10k on passmark. same as a ivy 3770k at 3.5ghz.


----------



## riika

Anyone else lucky with volts on Xeons?

I just ramped up from 2.53 to 3.53GHz on my E5540 on stock volts, all cores and HT enabled (4C/8T)

And I'm only getting 2-3C higher idle temps, and 8-10C full load (Prime95) temps. With all the old Xeons flooding the market right now, it looks like 1366 is the new 775/771!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im still using this board with a i7 [email protected] the computer is used as my file server/media server/htpc sometimes and anything else i wanna throw at it just asks for more tho the onboard lan died tho so i got a intel pcie gigabit card and put in it With the intel gigabit and my asus p67 sabertooth connected to my asus RT-N66U i pull 110MB/s thru my network. One of my fav boards i have owned thru the years of upgrading computers nearly every year i put the board thru some pain in my days of water cooling pushing my 930 to 5500mhz for benchmarks maxing out the voltages and the board always handled it. A x5650 is tempting but dont really have the money and not sure how well those overclock just need 4ghz really tho to be happy lol.


----------



## kckyle

well i bought my x5650 for 80 bucks plus free shipping from esiso corp off ebay, they overclock to 4ghz with around 1.27v. which is the same as a 920/930. lots of people on the x58 xeon thread has pushed it alot higher with ease since you can do 200blck


----------



## kckyle

update:

just sticked an 8gb crucial ram in there, i thought it wasn't even gonna post but apparently it did! not only that but now my default ram setting is 1333mhz instead of 1066mhz.

it sfunny how prior to this i chat up asus rep and he told me officially this board or any other x58 board will not support capacity larger than 8gb. but thn i asked him ok whats your unofficial opinion. and he changed his tone and was oh yeah imo it definitely will


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> update:
> 
> just sticked an 8gb crucial ram in there, i thought it wasn't even gonna post but apparently it did! not only that but now my default ram setting is 1333mhz instead of 1066mhz.
> 
> it sfunny how prior to this i chat up asus rep and he told me officially this board or any other x58 board will not support capacity larger than 8gb. but thn i asked him ok whats your unofficial opinion. and he changed his tone and was oh yeah imo it definitely will


Iv stuck my 8gig sticks in my board befor and it worked and i recall a friend used 3 8gig chips in his no problem other then upping some voltages if you run ddr 1600 or above.


----------



## kckyle

i'm actually having trouble getting mine to post at 1600mhz, given that i only have 1 stick of 8gb at the moment but never the less it should work


----------



## lawrencendlw

Have any of you guys had any problems with running 3 way SLI and getting screen flickering from this board? I am wondering if I should try to pull one of the cards and put it in my other rig to see if that remedy's the problem.


----------



## kckyle

so did it work? putting the card in another system?


----------



## Narremans

Hi all,

I am new here and planning to give my x58 rig a second life with a Xeon processor instead of the i7 950 I am using atm.
Finally tracked down a X5670 in my country and I am ready to order. Just to be sure, I can use this X5670 for the P6X58D-E right?

Also, did anyone try to polish the top of the Xeon to get better temps?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and planning to give my x58 rig a second life with a Xeon processor instead of the i7 950 I am using atm.
> Finally tracked down a X5670 in my country and I am ready to order. Just to be sure, I can use this X5670 for the P6X58D-E right?
> 
> Also, did anyone try to polish the top of the Xeon to get better temps?


yep all x5600 series will work on this board, i'm pretty positive it will work with the current bios you have, but just to be sure update your bios to the latest one.

as for lapping the chip to get better temp, im sure that will work, but because of the 32nm my temp never hit above 50c with a 4ghz overclock.

if you can get a x5650 for much cheaper i would advise that, but if you're aiming for like 5ghz overclock or something than yeah go for the x5670.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yep all x5600 series will work on this board, i'm pretty positive it will work with the current bios you have, but just to be sure update your bios to the latest one.
> 
> as for lapping the chip to get better temp, im sure that will work, but because of the 32nm my temp never hit above 50c with a 4ghz overclock.
> 
> if you can get a x5650 for much cheaper i would advise that, but if you're aiming for like 5ghz overclock or something than yeah go for the x5670.


Thanks for your fast reply and clarification. On my country I can get a better deal atm for the x5670, I hope for a stable 4Ghz overclock.

And I just edited my gaming rig, how do you get it to show below your posts?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> Thanks for your fast reply and clarification. On my country I can get a better deal atm for the x5670, I hope for a stable 4Ghz overclock.
> 
> And I just edited my gaming rig, how do you get it to show below your posts?


you have to put that in your signature, i did mine before they updated the theme of this forum so it was more simply before.

4ghz stable is easy with these xeon chips. i can get mine to 4ghz with only 1.23v with temp around 30-40c


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you have to put that in your signature, i did mine before they updated the theme of this forum so it was more simply before.
> 
> 4ghz stable is easy with these xeon chips. i can get mine to 4ghz with only 1.23v with temp around 30-40c


Thanks for the suggestion! About the temps, that is something I was expacting regarding the lower TDP (145 for my 950 against 95 for the Xeon).

Are here other people who run two SSD's in RAID 0 (on the intel SATA ports, not the Marvell). I got a strange issue since I got my Samsung 840 Pro's. When I am donwloading with Grabit and browsing at the same time every now and then the computer freezes and I see my download speed in Grabit going to zero... This never happened when I got my previous SSD's (OCZ Vertex 2 60GB) in RAID 0. Should it be faster if I brake up the RAID and use one Samsung for the OS and the otherone just to download to and parring/extracting?


----------



## repo_man

Posting and joining here since I just got one of these beauties from a friend! Here's some pics from my build log (Silentium in my sig).


----------



## Narremans

Nice, paint it black! Did you remove the heatsinks only to give these a different colour or also to reapply thermal paste for better temps?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> Nice, paint it black! Did you remove the heatsinks only to give these a different colour or also to reapply thermal paste for better temps?


Thanks, man! Both, actually. It's going in a hand build black acrylic case and the blue was just clashing with the red lighting. And as a general rule of thumb, I replace the stock TIM on all of my components, lol.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Thanks, man! Both, actually. It's going in a hand build black acrylic case and the blue was just clashing with the red lighting. And as a general rule of thumb, I replace the stock TIM on all of my components, lol.


A mobotray like that makes it easier to work on the system, I like that. Replacing the stock TIM is a good idea. I was just wondering what kind of paint did you use and does it affect the heat dissipation?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> so did it work? putting the card in another system?


No. It's something to do with the fact that my tv is 240 Hz. It doesn't do it when I play on my monitor.

Looking good Repo.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> A mobotray like that makes it easier to work on the system, I like that. Replacing the stock TIM is a good idea. I was just wondering what kind of paint did you use and does it affect the heat dissipation?


The mobo tray is awesome! Syrillian, the original builder, made it out of carbon fiber he made himself and it pulls right out from the main case! The paint is Rustoleum high-temp BBQ-grill paint. In my experience with painting other coolers in the past, the thermal efficiency is very minimally (if at all) impacted. I'll have these sinks actively cooled with some fans, so I'm not expecting any kind of negative impact on thermal capacity.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> No. It's something to do with the fact that my tv is 240 Hz. It doesn't do it when I play on my monitor.
> 
> Looking good Repo.


Thank ya, sir!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Posting and joining here since I just got one of these beauties from a friend! Here's some pics from my build log (Silentium in my sig).


very nice! you picked up a xeon right? make sure its the latest bios, although i have a theory that the old bios would work fine anyway but just in case.

anyways welcome to the club, throw in our sig if you have the chance


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> very nice! you picked up a xeon right? make sure its the latest bios, although i have a theory that the old bios would work fine anyway but just in case.
> 
> anyways welcome to the club, throw in our sig if you have the chance


I got an i7 930 Bloomfield from lawrencedlw, actually. It should clock pretty high hopefully. I've got 2x 480rads in my water loop to cool it.


----------



## lawrencendlw

With your loop you should have no problems getting some nice OC's. That 930 hit 4.2 on air with no problems.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> I got an i7 930 Bloomfield from lawrencedlw, actually. It should clock pretty high hopefully. I've got 2x 480rads in my water loop to cool it.


nice when i used my 930 for my main pc befor it got retired to my file server i ran 4.4ghz 24/7 for gaming still run my old rig at 4.2ghz on air to give it a boost streaming,unraring so on.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah these first gen i7's were really made well. The lids were actually soldered on first of all. But they took voltage and heat much better and seem easier to overclock than the later models from what I have heard.


----------



## Narremans

I just ordered the X5670 but the mobo has bios version 0303. I tried to flash it with the update program in windows but got the message "fail to erase eeprom". When I try with the EZ flash utility I get the message that it cannot erase blocks? Any suggestions on what I can/should try?


----------



## kckyle

tried to use the 0303 bios with the xeon, technically it SHOULD work. since asus made this mobo with 32nm gen in anticipation. make sure when you swap in the xeon hard reset the cmos. there is a tiny button u press on the back, above the usb 3 input. hold it for 10 seconds i think.

however if u want to flash it, download the update onto a usb stick, go to bios and update it from there.


----------



## Narremans

Thanks for your help kckyle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> tried to use the 0303 bios with the xeon, technically it SHOULD work. since asus made this mobo with 32nm gen in anticipation. make sure when you swap in the xeon hard reset the cmos. there is a tiny button u press on the back, above the usb 3 input. hold it for 10 seconds i think.
> 
> however if u want to flash it, download the update onto a usb stick, go to bios and update it from there.


I tried to update from the bios (through EZ flash) but it won't recognize my usb stick or dvd drive. I formatted the stick first in NTFS, later in exFAT format. The flash utility only shows my harddrives. The stick is plugged into the USB3.0 input on the back of the mobo.


----------



## Narremans

I just tried to plug the usbstick in one of the USB2.0 ports, and wether I start EZ flash from bios or with ALT + F2 it keeps loading


----------



## kckyle

i actually didnt use the usb either, i mean i did have a usb stick with the update plugged in but i found the update through desktop from ez flash first. so if you want you can go to ez flash and go to your desktop and go from there.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i actually didnt use the usb either, i mean i did have a usb stick with the update plugged in but i found the update through desktop from ez flash first. so if you want you can go to ez flash and go to your desktop and go from there.


I tried but then it says the following:


----------



## kckyle

hm, ok tried this, clear the cmos, press the cmos reset at the backplate and try it again.


----------



## Narremans

I Will try and report back tomorrow, I appreciate the help!


----------



## kckyle

if cmos reset doesnt do it, pop out the battery on the board, put it back in and try it again.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hm, ok tried this, clear the cmos, press the cmos reset at the backplate and try it again.


I tried this a couple of times, also taking out the cmos battery. Even tried to flash without the battery in place. I renamed the bios to 0803(since using more then 8 characters can give difficulties with the eeprom chip) and I tried a different usb-stick.
However, I could make a backup from my current bios to usb stick. I could load the new bios from USB stick, but as soon as it starts flashing/erasing blocks I still get the error occured while erasing blocks!...

I made sure all the jumpers on the board are in the "normal" place (so no overvolting). And I also restored the default bios setup before entering EZ flash. The only thing I had to adjust in the bios is to disable the Asus Express Gate, because when it is enabled it will only display "loading asus expressgate".

While trying to flash the bios I disconnected all the sata cable, usb cables, took out one vga card froim my sli setup and disconnected the other monitor and plasma tv. So only the psu, usb stick, mobo, processor, keyboard and mouse, one monitor and one vga card where running.

I found one post on the Asus forum from one who tried to flash the bios and got the same error. He made a backup of his bios, rebooted and wass able to flash to a newer bios. As mentioned above I tried the same but did not succeed...


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm sorry to hear that your having problems. Have you tried contacting Asus about this? Maybe they can help somehow. Don't we have an Asus rep on here somewhere? I'd call technical support and see if they can do something to help you out. Sorry I can't offer any other advice than that because it sounds like you have literally tried everything. Good Luck and I hope that you get this solved soon and have your system back up and running. It is one hell of a motherboard after all.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your having problems. Have you tried contacting Asus about this? Maybe they can help somehow. Don't we have an Asus rep on here somewhere? I'd call technical support and see if they can do something to help you out. Sorry I can't offer any other advice than that because it sounds like you have literally tried everything. Good Luck and I hope that you get this solved soon and have your system back up and running. It is one hell of a motherboard after all.


I just tried 3 times to fill out the technical support ticket, but while everything is filled out properly (even the blank spots without the red*) I get an error message.


So I opened a topic on their vip.asus.com/forum http://vip.asus.com/FORUM/view.aspx?id=20140625213717453&board_id=1&model=P6X58D-E&SLanguage=en-us so I hope someone over there can help me.

I still find this very strange, it looks to me like something is preventing the eeprom to be erased. I also tried to search on this matter but could not find any relevant information about preventing the blocks from being erased...


----------



## Narremans

I forgot to try to flash the bios using AFUDOS, which runs from a bootable MS-DOS stick. I made one containing the 0803 bios but got the following error.



"Unable to erase block 0x00010000" the percentage is allmost the same when trying EZ flash, so I expect it is the EEPROM chip that is broken...

On the ASUS forum I got the tip to visit this webshop: http://bios-repair.co.uk/ It seems they sell preflashed chips with the newest bios on it.
According to what I can see, my chip houses in a socket (it is about the same size as a texas instruments opamp) so it should be swappable I think.
I made a picture of it, it is the chip right next to the letters that spell battery.



Someone marked the top with a black marker and an Y on it, strange...


----------



## kckyle

yeah it sounds like the chip is broken if you tried different methods of erasing the bios. how much is a eeprom chip they are charging.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah it sounds like the chip is broken if you tried different methods of erasing the bios. how much is a eeprom chip they are charging.


Bios chip around 12,50 british pounds, I can not find on the website how much they charge for a new eeprom. I just sended them an email for an inquiry and to see what they think about it.
I also looked around for a secondhand mobo (also other types from asus with the X58 chipset) but prices are even higher now compared to launchprices


----------



## kckyle

yeah its nuts, since x79 seem more like a side upgrade than an actual upgrade, causing the x58 platform to be fairly popular even after intel dropped support for it. for 12 pound thats not too bad i suppose, better than buying a whole new board all together. but if you are buying a board try gigabye ud5 since i think they are cheaper, or if you wanna spend a bit more and get a rampage or a evga classy.


----------



## kckyle

but honestly i think you should be fine with your current bios for a xeon chip, technically the original bios from the get go is suppose to be able to support next gen 32nm cpu.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Would it help if one of us were to email you a copy of the bios from our board? Perhaps your bios version is corrupted or something.


----------



## kckyle

i dont think its the bios he downloaded since he can't even erase the old one.


----------



## Narremans

I appreciate the offer lawrencendlw (and all the help of you guys!) but the downloaded bios is fine. Before it starts erasing the old one it checks the new one for errors. The first one I downloaded was corrupted and I got an error message in EZ Flash. The second one was fine.

How about this, I looked around some more for a new bios chip and stumbled upon a company that is only 10 KM's away from where I live. According to their site they should have a brand new bios chip for the P6X58E-D containing the latest bios. Even if the X5670 works right away I would to use the newest bios version. For about 10 bucks it is a nobrainer for me.

This afternoon I got a small envelop with some new TIM. I went for the Gelid Solutions Thermal Compound GC-Extreme, 3.5 gram. That would be more then enough for the cpu, and I might even use it to reseat the heatspreaders of the mobo itself. I am using it for close to 4 years now so it might be a good moment.

@repo_man: Would 3,5 grams of TIM be enough for the cpu and mobo heatsinks?

Tomorrow the X5670 will be delivered according to my track-and-trace. I also saw that the package weights only 80 grams. I hope I don't got scammed







We will see tomorrow...


----------



## Narremans

Today I got the X5670







It all worked out perfectly fine with this old bios (version 0303).





With my previous i7 950 I got a score of 5,45 in Cinebench11.5. With this xeon it is improved to 7,95 on stock speed.
To push it a little I started overclocking and with a stable 3,6Ghz I scored 9,13. I am running the processor now @ 4,01Ghz
and the score is finally above 10 (10,20).



To supply the system with some more air I installed two silent fans from Scythe in one of the side panels.



The temperature of the SLI setup is a lot better now. I also found out that the lowest front fan of the case stopped working
due to a loose connection with the fan controller. I took some time to clean out the dust.

After some more benchmarking and gaming I have to say that this relatively cheap upgrade is big boost for my system.
So far I am really happy with the result, and I still have to put the Xeon really to work with some encoding work.

I also ordered a new bios chip. Despite the fact that the guy lives only 10 km's away from me it was not possible to pick
it up due to "bad experiences in the past" he emailed. Luckely the bios works well with this Xeon, so a day or two more
waiting is not really a problem at the moment.


----------



## kckyle

congratz! yeah i had a hunch that it will probably work from the get go since they state its 32nm gen ready on the box. the lowest i can get mine is 1.22v for 4ghz, however i seen some doing 4ghz at 1.19v, all thanks to the die shrink.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> congratz! yeah i had a hunch that it will probably work from the get go since they state its 32nm gen ready on the box. the lowest i can get mine is 1.22v for 4ghz, however i seen some doing 4ghz at 1.19v, all thanks to the die shrink.


Thanks! In all those years it is the first time that I have overclocked this much which such noticable effects. The whole systems reacts a lot snappier now. Currently I am running at 1.22500V for the cpu. I have to do some more testing still to see wether I can clock it a little higher and/or with lower voltage.

I noticed that the temperature of the mobo itself is quiet high. It is only a few degrees Celsius lower then the cpu in idle, under load the difference is about 10 degrees Celsius. With 4 intake fans (2 in the front and 2 on the side) there should be enough fresh air coming in. The room temperature was about 22 degrees Celsius. It might be a good idea to take a part the mobo en give it some fresh TIM. That would be also a good time to remove all the dust with a compressor and when I have some time left I might lap the cpu and cooler.

When I did some benchmarks this evening I was surprised by the huge performance leap for some games. The system always stuck around 50-55 frames with Tomb Raider (1080p maxed out, except for the hair). But now with this overclock I benched 95 fps even with the hair of Lara maxed out. Metro Last Light runs also a lot smoother now. Makes me think that the i7 950 was holding back my 670's in SLI.


----------



## kckyle

yeah i noticed my southbridge runs a little hot as well, reapply them and check back, if the results are that significant i might do the same


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah i noticed my southbridge runs a little hot as well, reapply them and check back, if the results are that significant i might do the same


I will let you know! Just ran into another problem. This afternoon arrived my new bios chip. Installing is super easy and takes no time. Closing the case again takes more time. I resetted the CMOS after installing the new chip, tried to boot, nothing.... Fans are spinning, power is on, but no POST screen. Tried virtually everything this afternoon but I could not get it to boot.

Just installed my old "broken" bios chip and the system boots immediately. I still would prefer the newest bios since I found a thread on how to enable TRIM for your SSD RAID (http://www.win-raid.com/t202f28-TRIM-in-RAID-seems-possible-for-all-Intel-chipsets-from-P-up.html). I just emailed the vendor of the chip, and i will wait for his reply.


----------



## kckyle

good luck! this is the first time i heard someone that couldn't erase their old bios. get back to us with progress please, i'm very interested in how this would turn out.


----------



## repo_man

Teaser from my build log.


----------



## kckyle

what kind of loop is that lol its humongous


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what kind of loop is that lol its humongous


MCP355 pump, two XSPC EK480 quad radiators, EK Supremacy CPU and GPU blocks, and an EK tube res. It's going into the case Syrillian made in my sig (Silentium). Check it out sometime! Always happy to have more faces in the build log.


----------



## kckyle

lol i should have done a build log when i build my x58.

i wonder how many others on here are still using these big coolers like the megahalem or the TRUE or venomous X


----------



## vector7

Well I followed you guys and jumped on the Xeon bandwagon and glad I did.









I'm running on air at 10-15F above ambient (75F) at forced 168*25=4,200MHz. If I allow it CPU to throttle it hovers around 5F above ambient.

Gaming doesn't run past 100-105F, Prime hits 120-130F max.



I ran Fryrender bench and got a render time of 3.34.

*







*

Here is a review on newer processors running the same benchmark.










Also ran Cinebench CPU render test and got a CPU score of 932.










http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/core_i7_4820k_processor_review,10.html

v7

Edit:

I upped the voltage from 1.23 to 1.275 and got another stable 100MHz.



Ran the previous benches Cinebench and went from 932 to 956, Fryrender time dropped to from 3.34 to 3:30.










Sandra SIS











#230
Local Rank#230PositionHigher than 80.95% ranked results Points81 Score13.3GFLOPS QualificationGood Performance







 Created16:52:29 Serial Numberc2ffc9f1d7b6d7eadbedd8eaccbe83b395f095a898becdf0c0 











#4,505
Local Rank#4,505PositionHigher than 97.53% ranked results Points98 Score140.3GOPS QualificationExcellent Performance







 Created16:58:39 Serial Numberc2ffcfe988e9d4e2d1e5d7e1d0f684b989afcaaf92a284f7cafa 











#815
Local Rank#815PositionHigher than 94.63% ranked results Points95 Score31.8GB/s QualificationExcellent Performance







 Created17:01:51 Serial Numberc2ffc9ef8eefd2e5d7e5d4edcbb984b492f792af9fb9caf7c7 


----------



## kckyle

wow that is impressive 4.2ghz at 1.22v. i guess thats the perk of having a 5675, does multipliers require less voltage than bus speed?


----------



## vector7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> wow that is impressive 4.2ghz at 1.22v. i guess thats the perk of having a 5675, does multipliers require less voltage than bus speed?


Not sure, this board does seem to run well to nearly 200FSB depending on the ram.

I started by running the processor at 1.22v at 191FSB*21=4,010MHz stable to make sure the FSB/RAM was not holding back the CPU for stability. Then I backed off the FSB to 161*25 multiplier and got to 4,200Mhz which I posted above.

Moved up the CPU voltage from 1.23 to 1.275 and got another stable 100MHz to 4,300Mhz.

Then pushed it up to 1.306v at 176*25=4,400Mhz but something didn't seem right in that the Cinebench and Fryrender benchmarks were all lower and the CPU during benchmarks was getting a lot warmer(135-140F).



Right now I've had it parked for weeks at 172FSB*25=4,300Mhz I posted above in the 'Edit' with the best performance numbers at only 10-15F above ambient on air-cooling.


----------



## kckyle

wow would love to have a 25x multi, right now i'm on 22x200 for 4ghz.


----------



## maximus7651000

Hey Kyle, I saw you asked about anyone still running some of the older coolers....my 920 is still sitting under the Ven-X on my P6X58D Premium and I've got a QX9650 with a TRUE on top of it.


----------



## kckyle

as much as i like my big ol air cooler, i think i might move towards something like the swiftech h320, which means i'll finally have room to put in a vrm fan. you guys think a vrm fan make a difference? right now i have a temp probe on there and its reading back to me around 50-60c.


----------



## Mackle

Hi,

I've currently got an Asus P6X58D-E, with an Intel Xeon E5620 running at 4.2GHz with a DH14 cooler. I've been reading with interest regarding the hexacore processors, and am thinking about buying an X5675 but whilst I've seen that X5660 and X5670 have been used successfully with this board, I've not seen any much mention of the X5675.

Also, I'm running with 6GB of RAM at the moment - 3x2GB Corsair XMS3,I think it's DDR3-2000 but it's currently running at 1771MHz due to the CPU overclock. I need more RAM, so if I get a X56xx CPU, I could use the E5620 and the XMS3 to upgrade my girlfriends PC (if I can find an E5620-friendly X58 board that doesn't cost a fortune), but I don't know which memory upgrade my machine to - which I'd be looking at 12 or 24MB, I don't know the speed that would work with an X5670/75 and a "mild" overclock (I'm hoping I can stay at 4.2 ideally). Which speed memory are people running with their overclocked X5660s and X5670s?


----------



## kckyle

hi mackle. yes the x5675 will work, infact all x58 xeon will work on the p6x58d and many other x58 motherboards.

as for ram, i ditched my 3x2gb kingston hyperx @ 2000mhz entirely and got a pair of 2x8gb crucial low profile rams. if you're overclocking you shouldn't max out your ram dimm slots, if you want ram speed above 1600mhz stick with 3 sticks of ram.

with the extra multi from the higher x56xx, you're looking to push around 4.2 with lower blck compared to a x5650, however voltage wise its about the same. 4.2 is very easy to manage with these hexacores.


----------



## Mackle

Thanks for that reply, that's brilliant









I'm thinking that if the top fins are detachable like on some, then three of these:-
http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/memory/ble8g3d1869de1tx0ceu
would do the job nicely.


----------



## Mackle

KcKyle, I've just seen from your sig that you are running 1.35v memory? I thought that memory was 1.5-1.65v on these boards? If the newer 1.35 stuff works and is stable, that would probably be cheaper for me I'd guess


----------



## kckyle

well right now i'm running at 1333mhz at 1.28v. but yeah as long as it is ddr3 it will work. asus rep called me crazy when i told them i'm running 8gb module at 1.28v with a xeon processor lol/

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148655&cm_re=crucial_low_profile-_-20-148-655-_-Product


----------



## kckyle

as for ram speed and timing.

after 1600mhz at cl8, you don't really notice much real time difference,

one way to measure it is by 8 divided by 1600 = .0050 seconds

so if you have 2000mhz at cl7, 7 divided by 2000 = .0035 seconds.

so by spending that 100-200 bucks on a dominator platinum or some other over the top, you save .0015 thousands of a second. which will make marginal difference at best, for 100 bucks more


----------



## Mackle

Cheers for that. My current blk overclock (19x221) has resulted in the memory running at 1771 Mhz so I presumed that I'd need at least DDR3-1800 to do that safely.

I've noticed some W3660 and W3670 chips for sale - how do they compare with the X56xx ones?


----------



## kckyle

i'm not really sure, so far i haven't really hard of any differences, except the x5650-x5675 models only draw 95watt comparing to w3670's 130watt. i think thats why x56xx range chips are more popular cause of the lower wattage consumption, that may or may not relate to better overclocking i'm not sure.


----------



## Mackle

X5675 ordered









As it's using air cooling, if I get over 4.2 stable and cool, I'll be very happy.

Just the memory to sort out now. A dual channel kit and an identically specced single (so for example a dual channel kit of XMS and a single XMS of the same speed and type) should be the cheapest way of getting what I am after looking at the prices as the triple channel kits are very expensive in the UK from what I can see, especially if I need to have something quicker than the 1771MHz that my current BCLK overclock requires.


----------



## Mackle

I can't believe how short sighted I was when I originally built the E5620 rig, to only go for 3x2GB when the triple channel kits were cheaper and more plentiful from what I remember.


----------



## kckyle

well you can always order 1 stick of 8gb for now, and add more later, i ran my system with a single stick of ram for about a week and a half and then i saw it go on sale and ordered another 2, only then i realized window home premium doesn't go over 16gb >.>


----------



## Mackle

Well the new proc is here! Prime 95 stable, 4.5GHZ, 180x25.0. Nothing else cranked up, so running stock voltages. Runs slightly hotter at idle than my E5620, but didn't exceed 75 on any core during Prime 95.

Pretty happy with this X5675


----------



## kckyle

wait your running 4.5ghz with no change to voltage?


----------



## Mackle

It's on "auto" the same as my E5620 (220x19, 4.2GHz) was.

Not done anything with the QPI either. Memory seems to be running more slowly, 1300MHz from what I can see in the bios screen.


----------



## kckyle

hm, manually adjust the memory clock if you notice slowdown.


----------



## Mackle

Not sure why both CPU-Z and RealTemp only see four cores / eight threads, yet the bios allows me to enable 1-6 cores, and device manager sees 12 threads.

Prime95 was left running overnight and didn't exceed 75°C, so looks like 4.5GHz is a happy OC for this one.


----------



## kckyle

are you running realtempgt or realtemp.exe, Run realtempgt.exe if you have more than 4 cores


----------



## Mackle

RealtempGT as the other one only sees 2 cores.


----------



## kckyle

try this http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-hardware/howto-get-windows-7-to-detect-your-new-multi-core/71519d51-f6cb-47df-b3ff-66c2928d6de4


----------



## Mackle

Brilliant!

I seem to be reaching the thermal limits now though, looks like 180BCLK is going to be the best that I can reach







1.4v. CPU 185xAUTO hit 95°C on three of the cores


----------



## Narremans

Hi Guys,

A few days ago I made my pc dust free and in the proces I also took out the cpu and the motherboard.
On the mobo I removed all of the passive heatsinks, cleaned them with ArticClean and reapplied TIM on some parts.

Here are some pics



















I also took some time to polish the processor and heatsink. I used P400, 600, 800, 1000, 1500, 2000 and P2500 sandingpaper for this.









This was after the first round with P400.









The end result.









The heatsink.

With the processor oc'ed to 4Ghz (2,93Ghz stock) the temperature is fine, about 15 degrees Celsius above ambient during normal internetting and about 30 degrees above ambient while gaming.
The motherboard rises to 36 degrees Celsius and stays around this temperature. That is just a little bit lower then before the cleaning. I did not installed fresh cooling pads while removing the passive cooling, because I did not had any laying around. I would like to order new ones, but I do not know which one to choose...

For my OC I copied the settings from the beginning of this thread (posted by xmisery, may thanks btw) and upped the core voltage a little CPU Voltage............................[1.26875]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.23750]. Are these settings fine for the Xeon, because they were posted for a i7 930.


----------



## kckyle

what clock speed are you running at? for 4ghz 1.23 is right on the money, i seen others doing iit at 1.19v and managed to get it stable, but thats more of if u got a golden chip or not. mine is stable around 1.25v.
whatever settings you used for 930, you can tone down a bit on the xeon due to smaller die size and lower TDP.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what clock speed are you running at? for 4ghz 1.23 is right on the money, i seen others doing iit at 1.19v and managed to get it stable, but thats more of if u got a golden chip or not. mine is stable around 1.25v.
> whatever settings you used for 930, you can tone down a bit on the xeon due to smaller die size and lower TDP.


It is for 4Ghz. I did put in 1.26875 in the bios, however, the Asus AI suite tells me it is 1.2960V :S
What do you think about the temperature of the motherboard? Are there any other good programs to use for these measurements?


----------



## kckyle

VRM can be stable up to 100c so yeah 39 is good, mine is currently at 43c due to low airflow in the case.


----------



## Riktar54

I have read this thread and tried doing a search for X5650 and i7 950 and could not come up with a specific answer so I am going to ask others in this thread my "upgrade" quandry:

Just picked up a P6X58D-E motherboard that included 12GB (6x2 dominator 1600Mhz) of ram and a i7 950 CPU. Oddly enough the seller listed it as a 940 i7 but in fact it is a 950. Anyway,,,,,,,,,

I have noted what i7 950's are selling for and what X5650's are selling for on Ebay and it's pretty close. With a little bit of luck I could conceivably come out of this with a zero or minimal cash outlay.

Their are 2 questions I have:

1. Does the lower wattage of the X5650 equate to noticeable savings in electricity? More often than not my computer is on 12+ hours a day.

2. Does the lower wattage of the X5650 equate to noticeably lower temps? The Hyper 212 EVO keeps the 950 about 40c at idle and 68 under load at stock speeds. Have not tried overclocking yet.

I still dabble in photography and CS5 would most likely benefit from the extra cores but in all reality I dont think the (potential) performance increase from the extra 2 cores would make a night and day difference in everyday (gaming, surfing, office work) computing.

In the future having the 2 extra cores might come in handy as software is written to utilize more cores but for now,,,,, well anyway,,,,,,,,

Has anyone done the i7 950 -> X5650 that can answer the 2 questions about lower wattage?


----------



## kckyle

the same question went through my head when i bought my xeon, will it safe electricity, although i don't pay the bill, by theory, it most definitely should. afterall the max TDP is 95 watt, instead of 130. since i too keep my workhorse on more than 12 hours aday.

temp wise its a definite yes, the max under load at 4ghz barely hits above 60c while encoding with handbrake. and i'm an old school tower cooler. a h100 will see much better results.

i'm pretty sure single core vs single core a i7 9X0 is about the same as a xeon, but i definitely feel my desktop experience alot more snappier. things loads faster, less waiting time, if you encode or do folding you'll see a huge improvement. and for 70 bucks off ebay its a great deal.


----------



## Riktar54

Thanks for the reply and relating your experience. +1 on your rep and heading to Ebay to pull the trigger.

Anyone interested in a i7 950?


----------



## DaveLT

Does P6X58-E WS count?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Does P6X58-E WS count?


if the WS version is released after the premium, which i think it was. thn you'll have no problem running xeon, in fact most if not all(except evga boads) will run xeon chips no problem


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if the WS version is released after the premium, which i think it was. thn you'll have no problem running xeon, in fact most if not all(except evga boads) will run xeon chips no problem


Of course. It was released after the p6x58-e and this board is totally meant for xeons







I actually bought one it's on the way here


----------



## gre0481

Somehow I missed this thread. My Shade of blue rig is crammed into a CM HAF-X 912. I'll post a not so pretty pic.

I will join.







My original build was the EVGA X58 classified; but that board bricked; and unfortunately I bought that while deployed; and didn't register it in time for a free replacement. (I had to have it then and there when it came out; even if I wasn't coming home for another 5 months







)





Yes, I have the PC sitting on a piece of linoleum.


----------



## kckyle

cheers 1st post updated


----------



## R1_Cowboy

It has been 4 1/2 years since I have posted in this thread







! I have a x5650 on the way and should have it in a day or two could not resist for 50 bucks! I am wondering what a good starting point would be for oc? I am currently running a 930 @ 3.8 24/7 with no issues for like 4 years with the following settings :

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[181]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2903MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.20625]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

I am a noob when it comes to oc so not sure where to start the BCLK at or the UCLK or voltage setting I think I read somewhere that it should be similar to the 930 settings?

I am also considering upgrading to water cooling at the same time. My temps have never been an issue is it worth it? What coolers should I look at?
I have a made in China case (GMC Innovation and Design H200) that is a decent size and has what looks like water cooling hose entry grommets on the back of the case. I figure I have room for a 120 setup on the back or a 240 setup on the top just not sure what would be easy install and an upgrade over my Venomous X? (the cash is not an issue) 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## kckyle

if you have the venomous x ur fine, the 5650 runs significantly cooler cause of 95TDP instead of 130TDP. i never reached above 60c when under 4ghz.

the settings are pretty much about the same, except you will want to do 20x200, around 1.24-1.27v. with such low tdp you don't necessarily need a watercooling setup, however if your going into it for the looks. thn yeah the 240 is pretty good.


----------



## R1_Cowboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if you have the venomous x ur fine, the 5650 runs significantly cooler cause of 95TDP instead of 130TDP. i never reached above 60c when under 4ghz.
> 
> the settings are pretty much about the same, except you will want to do 20x200, around 1.24-1.27v. with such low tdp you don't necessarily need a watercooling setup, however if your going into it for the looks. thn yeah the 240 is pretty good.


Thanks for the reply , the water cooling was just a passing thought more than anything. I think I will plan for it in my next rig


----------



## R1_Cowboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if you have the venomous x ur fine, the 5650 runs significantly cooler cause of 95TDP instead of 130TDP. i never reached above 60c when under 4ghz.
> 
> the settings are pretty much about the same, except you will want to do 20x200, around 1.24-1.27v. with such low tdp you don't necessarily need a watercooling setup, however if your going into it for the looks. thn yeah the 240 is pretty good.


New processor is installed but having some issues with the bios setup at 20x200 the
DRAM Frequency and UCLK Frequency are drastically different and I'm not sure which values to choose but for the DRAM I get a warning when I change it to anything other than auto and I can't seem to get the pc to POST properly on anything other than stock. I tried X.M.P and again would not post please help


----------



## kckyle

gimme your templates of settings for dram and dram voltage etc.


----------



## R1_Cowboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> gimme your templates of settings for dram and dram voltage etc.


Pretty sure I found the issue and everything is stable now after 20 runs of burntest on high. here is my template anyhow, have not tried cutting any voltages back yet have a look:

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[20.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.27500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.3000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.16]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

I think the problem was with the DRAM frequency and UCLK not matching up and causing havoc, also the error had to do with DRAM bus voltage of 1.65 (set by X.M.P) so i moved it back to 1.64

not sure if I should back off the cpu voltage and the QPI voltage and leave the IOH voltage alone? or call it good lol... temps at idle are 32c-35c and under load in burn test high 62c max. I will run some prime small FFTs for 8 or so hours and see how I do.


----------



## kckyle

yeah everything looks exactly like my template except i tend to leave the IOH settings alone. but besides that everything looks good, you can try marginize the cpu voltage by couple .02 or so.


----------



## Riktar54

While doing some snooping in my system I noticed that windows identifies my onboard lan as:

Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit

The weird thing is Windows 7 64bit says it has the latest driver (11.22.3.9 dated September 2009) but going online and looking I am coming up with 11.45.4.3 dated March 2012

?!?!?!?!

I have done the 'check for latest driver" thing in Windows and it is saying the 2009 driver is the latest.

Thoughts?

P6X58D-E Ver 1.0


----------



## kckyle

i'm not sure but you can try update the bios and utilities through the bios setup. are you suffering any slow downs in ur lan connection or something? im pretty sure my utilities are extremely out of date but haven't had any problems yet


----------



## MalcolmM

New to forum, upgraded my p6x58d-e with an Xeon x5680, looking for stable OC settings? System is running reasonably well now, found as many tips as I could on this board, but want to find some known bios settings that work. I have a Video Editing workstation, not a gaming machine. The hex core chip has already improved my Davinci Resolve playback.

Thank you,

Malcolm


----------



## kckyle

hey, ur not far off, i have a x5675. there isn't really isn't any specific settings that are particular to this board, but how high of a oc are u looking for.


----------



## Riktar54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'm not sure but you can try update the bios and utilities through the bios setup. are you suffering any slow downs in ur lan connection or something? im pretty sure my utilities are extremely out of date but haven't had any problems yet


No issues to speak of. Just wondering why Windows reports current and Marvel says out of date?

Or for that matter, is Windows not identifying the chipset correctly?


----------



## kckyle

it would be one or the other, the best way to determine is going to asus website and find the mobo's utility update


----------



## MalcolmM

I updated to the latest bios (2012) before swapping the cpu, it all went well. I am only looking for a mild overclock as I need a very stable system to edit/grade and render video. Is there a "standard" setting that I can word from ? I cannot find anything on the board or cpu (x5680) that I can use as a base guide for voltage settings, etc. Thanks' in advance.


----------



## kckyle

set it to 1.3v for 4ghz clock of 21x191 any higher you can raise the multi and the voltage accordingly.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Wow, haven't been on this thread in ages but I'm back for a few questions. It's great to see people still talking about this board and the processors used with it. I have the Premium board and have ran a stable overclock of 4.20GHz on the i7-920 for years now with no issues at all, special thanks to xMisery for his help back then. I just upgraded my graphics cards from the XFX 5870's in crossfire to Asus Strix GTX 970's in SLI, I'm just waiting for them to arrive actually, pretty stoked too.

This has led me to also consider maxing out the CPU this board is capable of running but not entirely sure it's worth it or not. I can get a i7-990x for around $400. I do like to encode lots of video and game a quite a bit. Now I know there is much newer tech out there but I want to try and ride out this socket for as long as possible. I am not knowledgeable on overclocking but do know some very little basic stuff.

Should I stick with my i7-920 overclocked or do you think getting a i7-990x (hexacore) and overclocking that to around 4.20GHz or higher could be a good improvement for the money and squeeze a few more years out of this socket?

Thanks for whoever may want to weigh in on this


----------



## kckyle

get a xeon x5675 instead, i got mine off ebay for 180 usd. its a hexacore too but runs at 95 watt instead of 130.

this is my oc when i got the chip and see whats a avg clock i can get out of mine.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> get a xeon x5675 instead, i got mine off ebay for 180 usd. its a hexacore too but runs at 95 watt instead of 130.
> 
> this is my oc when i got the chip and see whats a avg clock i can get out of mine.


Wow, very interesting, I suppose I should have went back some pages cause it looks like quite a few of you guys have gone to the Xeons, of which I know nothing about. After a quick search I don't see a whole helluva huge difference between the i7's and some Xeon's. The x5675 seems like a very nice hexacore processor. You were able to achieve 4.40GHz with relative ease? I see some on ebay for exactly the price you mentioned. I wonder if it's the same seller perhaps. In any case, I am still using my Corsair H50 and my 12GB Dominator ram that runs 1066 stock I think. Seems like a great deal honestly.


----------



## kckyle

there are almost no difference except the xeon puts out less heat cause of the 95 vs 130 watt TDP, so these of us with old school heat sinks can easily manage these high overclock.

the base clock for ram is also 1333mhz for xeon chips. if you only want a 4ghz oc thn you can just snag a x5650 for around 60 bucks. but if you want more multi for higher oc than 180 for a x5675 is a pretty sweet deal. either way you'll see ivy bridge performance and sometimes haswell performance.


----------



## DaveLT

Xeons are less power hungry and also because they are Xeons they are capable of lasting longer and also because their working environment has been the best environment one can ask for : Never above 50-60C and always in a constant load whether idle or loaded (even if they were only about 50%)
Also higher end Xeons are not multi limited and that may be possible on even a X5660.

If you ask me if i should buy a 990x for 400$ I'll say just move on to X79 because 3930ks can be had cheaper than that and X79 mobo prices are exactly the same as X58 due to demand on x58.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> there are almost no difference except the xeon puts out less heat cause of the 95 vs 130 watt TDP, so these of us with old school heat sinks can easily manage these high overclock.
> 
> the base clock for ram is also 1333mhz for xeon chips. if you only want a 4ghz oc thn you can just snag a x5650 for around 60 bucks. but if you want more multi for higher oc than 180 for a x5675 is a pretty sweet deal. either way you'll see ivy bridge performance and sometimes haswell performance.


Well, I went ahead and purchased a x5675. Would you mind, after I get it, if I bounce a few questions and recommendations off you since we have the same chip and motherboard?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Well, I went ahead and purchased a x5675. Would you mind, after I get it, if I bounce a few questions and recommendations off you since we have the same chip and motherboard?


sure absolutely. thats what we're here for lol


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> sure absolutely. thats what we're here for lol


Awesome brother, I know I'm gonna need some help. Getting two new Asus Strix 970's and a Xeon x5675 I feel like I'm getting a whole new system!!!


----------



## kckyle

yeah when you get the xeon, make sure to to reset the cmos, just hold the little button on the back of the mobo, above the usb 3.0 port i think.

and do me a favor, see if you can access the x26 multi in anyway possible, cause a number of us x5675 owners haven't found any luck


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah when you get the xeon, make sure to to reset the cmos, just hold the little button on the back of the mobo, above the usb 3.0 port i think.
> 
> and do me a favor, see if you can access the x26 multi in anyway possible, cause a number of us x5675 owners haven't found any luck


Hmm... I'll have to look for that. I don't recall seeing that cmos button.


----------



## kckyle

yeah it's either that or pop off the cmos battery, your choice lol.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah it's either that or pop off the cmos battery, your choice lol.


Oh boy, what am I getting myself into lol?


----------



## DaveLT

I had to do that on my EX58-UD5 a couple of times when the board refused to boot sometimes. And no I fear the Clear CMOS switch doesn't actually work









Anyway. The WS board of my is DOA so I sent it back for an exchange


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Oh boy, what am I getting myself into lol?


it's really nothing just press the cmos when u r about to swap the cpu. but in the event of a broken cmos button you can always get a philips screwdriver and pop off the battery and pop it back on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I had to do that on my EX58-UD5 a couple of times when the board refused to boot sometimes. And no I fear the Clear CMOS switch doesn't actually work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. The WS board of my is DOA so I sent it back for an exchange


ouch that sucks, i always wanted a WS board, these ECC ram are fairly cheap on ebay.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> it's really nothing just press the cmos when u r about to swap the cpu. but in the event of a broken cmos button you can always get a philips screwdriver and pop off the battery and pop it back on.
> ouch that sucks, i always wanted a WS board, these ECC ram are fairly cheap on ebay.


RECC or unreg ECC?

I am thinking of buying 3x8GB 1333 RECC sticks since they are so god damn cheap but I'm not sure if they work on the WS. Have to ask the X58 Xeon club









(I run a X5650)


----------



## kckyle

um check with asus, cause the whole point of WS is able to run server grade components like xeon and ecc rams


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> um check with asus, cause the whole point of WS is able to run server grade components like xeon and ecc rams


Checked the manual and the only mention of ECC rams are ... 2 samsung sticks I think. I can't copy from the PDF because it's uh, COPY PROTECTED. Nice one asus. -_-


----------



## kckyle

then yeah it can probably use ecc ram. but just to be sure buy one stick first and test it out.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah when you get the xeon, make sure to to reset the cmos, just hold the little button on the back of the mobo, above the usb 3.0 port i think.
> 
> and do me a favor, see if you can access the x26 multi in anyway possible, cause a number of us x5675 owners haven't found any luck


Ah yes, I see the "clr cmos" on back of the i/o panel. Looks like I might need to use a needle or paperclip or something to get in at it.

Do you have a template or settings you could provide me to get at 4.20GHz? Are you having trouble overclocking your chip at all?


----------



## kckyle

sure i'll send u a snapshot of my bios. not sure about 4.2 but i got to 4.4ghz no problem on my first try,


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> sure i'll send u a snapshot of my bios. not sure about 4.2 but i got to 4.4ghz no problem on my first try,


Well damn, if I can get to 4.4ghz I'm all in for that!!! Thank you sir ☺


----------



## Riktar54

Well the X5650 is happily humming along in my case and I have been "nudging the BCLK up little by little and noticed a pretty big jump in temps going from 22x166=3.5 to 22x169=3.7,,,,,,,,,,,

I was idling at 30 with temps never getting above 62 running Prime95 at full load. Now I am idling around 39 and am hitting 71 at full load.

All voltages are still stock (1.20 on the CPU) so I am wondering how high I can safely go (temp and voltage wise) before I start getting concerned?

Hyper 212 EVO is handling the cooling at present. Maybe its time to consider some H2O????


----------



## kckyle

the only h20 AIO that is worth of a upgrade from a hyper 312 is a dual 120 rad or a single 140 rad.

but you're fine with a load temp of 70c. i been pushing 80c with my prime all morning for 5 hours and its still kicking with no hiccups.

you can easily do 20x200 for 4ghz on a 5650.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> the only h20 AIO that is worth of a upgrade from a hyper 312 is a dual 120 rad or a single 140 rad.
> 
> but you're fine with a load temp of 70c. i been pushing 80c with my prime all morning for 5 hours and its still kicking with no hiccups.
> 
> you can easily do 20x200 for 4ghz on a 5650.


Let me put it to you this way correctly ... A 212 is just mediocre in the world of air coolers actually.
I used to use a Deepcool Lucifer on me Xeon and that cooled very nicely. Even tried without a fan which it was somewhat intended to do and it worked! well it hit 80C but it was on passive and some Xeons (Even L chips) draw a lot of power even at a low clock.


----------



## MalcolmM

Ok, I'll give that a try.

I'm running 24 Gb of Corsair Vengance DDR 3 ram 1600Mhz any recomendations for ram settings?

Thank you,

Malcolm


----------



## kckyle

this is my bios for 4.4ghz even though i put 1.4v the chip is only using 1.36 while idle and 1.3v while loaded. kinda weird huh lol


----------



## buffalofloyd

Hey, that's awesome man, thanks for posting those!!!

I tell ya, the only thing about this motherboard I don't like is the USB 3.0 ports. I had to unplug my 2 external USB 3 HDD's for something, and every time I done that they are never recognized when I plug em back in. It's always like a one hour mess of fooling around to get them to work again. I uninstall the USB 3.0 controller and re-installed it and now it just won't show up. Even after going to the controller utility or whatever and trying to open it, it just says "USB 3.0 controller not found". This is super irritating. Checked my device manager and I see no sign of it. I used the latest one of the Asus site for our board under utilities and the one under USB and no luck. Thoughts? Talk amongst yourselves ☺


----------



## buffalofloyd

Damn, I don't know what the hell happened. No matter what now, when I install the USB 3.0 drivers (NEC_USB3_V10190_XpVistaWin7 or Renesas_USB3_V2040_XpVistaWin7) they show on my system but when I try to open the utility I only get an error that states "USB 3.0 Host Controller not found". I screwed something up. If I plug in my external hdd's they light up but the system doesn't recognize them at all. Grrrrr...


----------



## MalcolmM

I was having a heat problem, 90+ deg C, so I put in a larger water cooling system and now I am getting the CPU testing at 3.85 GHz at under 60 degC on "high" burn test. Works well for me.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Damn, I don't know what the hell happened. No matter what now, when I install the USB 3.0 drivers (NEC_USB3_V10190_XpVistaWin7 or Renesas_USB3_V2040_XpVistaWin7) they show on my system but when I try to open the utility I only get an error that states "USB 3.0 Host Controller not found". I screwed something up. If I plug in my external hdd's they light up but the system doesn't recognize them at all. Grrrrr...


did you mess with any of the bios setting before? i think there is a setting that has something to do with the lanes usb 3.0 takes up


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> did you mess with any of the bios setting before? i think there is a setting that has something to do with the lanes usb 3.0 takes up


Hey, I didn't mess with any settings in bios. I've tried default stock clocks and installing the USB drivers as well but still no joy. I went into device manager and I don'tsee anything pertaining to USB 3. Just not really sure why when I install the utility and try to open it I get that error. I remember opening it before and I could see whatever firmware I had I think, but now it just doesn't open.

Like I've said before in a earlier post, I've literally had this issue probably between 30 and 50 times. Basically whenever I've had to unplug the drives it's was a total nightmare to get them to be recognized again. I had to do some pretty ridiculous stuff like plugging them into usb 2 ports, then changing the drive letter, then plug it into the USB 3.0 port then cycle the HDD off and on a million times, restart the computer 100 times and eventually they would work. This time it's just different so I went to uninstall the utility and reinstall it and noticed now I get this error. I did get a crash when I was overclocking my gfx cards for a test and when I rebooted I noticed my two drives weren't showing up. They have all of my movies and stuff on em. Since I have no free usb slots I got em plugged into my monitor actually so I can use em but I feel like I f'd my ports up. If only I was smarter lol







I've decided I really hate USB 3, on this mobo anyway.


----------



## kckyle

thats fine ur not totally screwed, you can always buy a usb pcie or pci card.


----------



## DaveLT

Yea, older USB3 chips on the older asus boards are not exactly known to be reliable. And I'm not sure my WS is gonna do well on the usb3 side, I'm hoping they are something more modern







(It's a ASM1024 i think but i'm not sure if it's that old already)
I hate to have more expansion cards


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yea, older USB3 chips on the older asus boards are not exactly known to be reliable. And I'm not sure my WS is gonna do well on the usb3 side, I'm hoping they are something more modern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's a ASM1024 i think but i'm not sure if it's that old already)
> I hate to have more expansion cards


Well, I've had some pretty crap luck with 2 different usb 2 cards I've had previously, they just seemed to always cause issues of some sort or another. Maybe I'll try a USB 3 pci card or maybe I'll just wait for when I actually decide to upgrade my entire system. Wouldn't I have to still install the USB 3.0 utility?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Well, I've had some pretty crap luck with 2 different usb 2 cards I've had previously, they just seemed to always cause issues of some sort or another. Maybe I'll try a USB 3 pci card or maybe I'll just wait for when I actually decide to upgrade my entire system. Wouldn't I have to still install the USB 3.0 utility?


Probably best to clean install your system and get an ASM1042 card (Correction on "ASM1024")


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Probably best to clean install your system and get an ASM1042 card (Correction on "ASM1024")


Lol, Iwas sooooo hoping nobody would say that


----------



## buffalofloyd

Looks like I'm gonna have to wipe windows and try re-installing it. I hope the USB 3.0 ports will somehow work after that. My Xeon x5675 should be here tomorrow as well.... sweet!


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Probably best to clean install your system and get an ASM1042 card (Correction on "ASM1024")


Hey Dave, what exactly is the ASM1024? I'm assuming it's a PCI 3.0 card but not 100% sure. Do you have a link to where one might be had?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Hey Dave, what exactly is the ASM1024? I'm assuming it's a PCI 3.0 card but not 100% sure. Do you have a link to where one might be had?


ASM1042 USB3.0 expansion chip. ebay mate they're all over


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> ASM1042 USB3.0 expansion chip. ebay mate they're all over


I see I see, thanks for the recommendation bro. Cheers!


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> this is my bios for 4.4ghz even though i put 1.4v the chip is only using 1.36 while idle and 1.3v while loaded. kinda weird huh lol


Hey man, were you not able to achieve 1600Mhz with your RAM and that overclock? Just curious because my OC right now has my RAM at 1603Mhz and I'm just wondering if it would be or could be a big difference. I notice a few differences here in there with some of the options I have now but I'm not even sure what they do lol. My setup now is exactly this, I've also left all my RAM settings on auto. I remember having nothing but problems if I tried to adjust timings and such...

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.31875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.26]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12] [1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

In any case, after I get my new (used) processor I'll using your setup to see how I do


----------



## kckyle

oh no ofcourse i can do 1600mhz for ram, i can even do mine at 1.35v









but i perfer high multi + low blck, which means my memory clock speed will also be low since that is directly correlated with blck speed. i think, and it's not a proven theory by any means, that with a high multi and low blck i can be stable with lower voltage.


----------



## Greek Wizard

There is a bunch of x5680 on ebay for $220 with $25 shipping for me in Canada (free shipping in the US). That is just a few dollars more than a x5675 for me after shipping, and the x5680 are supposedly new pulls as opposed to used. I could get a x5650 for about $80 or so.

I currently have a i7 950, and just trying to pull the trigger, someone please tell me to do it so I can say it was peer pressure









Will I see any real world difference going from the 950 to x5680? (I don't think the x5650 is really an option for me)


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greek Wizard*
> 
> There is a bunch of x5680 on ebay for $220 with $25 shipping for me in Canada (free shipping in the US). That is just a few dollars more than a x5675 for me after shipping, and the x5680 are supposedly new pulls as opposed to used. I could get a x5650 for about $80 or so.
> 
> I currently have a i7 950, and just trying to pull the trigger, someone please tell me to do it so I can say it was peer pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will I see any real world difference going from the 950 to x5680? (I don't think the x5650 is really an option for me)


Hoho, there's a lot. Way lower power draw and faster per clock. And also 6 cores is really beneficial








Only issue with the 5680 is that it's base power consumption is a bit higher than the x5675.
The 2 extra multis more than make up for it though. (But boost multi is only 1 step higher)


----------



## kckyle

don't get the 5680 if they gonna charge around 220. for that price you can pick up a w3680. its the xeon equivalent of a 980x. meaning it has a multi of 33, however if you can pick up a x5675 for around 180, which is what i did, thn i would go the 2nd route.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> don't get the 5680 if they gonna charge around 220. for that price you can pick up a w3680. its the xeon equivalent of a 980x. meaning it has a multi of 33, however if you can pick up a x5675 for around 180, which is what i did, thn i would go the 2nd route.


But the w3680 is binned like an 980x and lacks dual QPI if you ever get another one to put on a dual board







Also they have the SAME multi.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Sweet, new chip is here, gonna tear this mutha down.

I did a reinstall of Windows last night but my USB 3.0 ports are not use 2rkin with my WD external HDD's. Seems when I plug a USB 2 device in, it works. Who the hell knows.


----------



## Greek Wizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> don't get the 5680 if they gonna charge around 220. for that price you can pick up a w3680. its the xeon equivalent of a 980x. meaning it has a multi of 33, however if you can pick up a x5675 for around 180, which is what i did, thn i would go the 2nd route.


Here is my dilemma:

The best I can find for me in Canada for a USED x5675 is $210US and free shipping from Hong Kong (usually takes a month)

The best I can find for me in Canada for a NEW x5680 is $255US ($220US and $25 shipping) from USA (usually takes a week). If I get it shipped to a friend it's free shipping in US then he can forward to me cheaper (or by hand if I have anyone coming up here), Chances are slim on doing that, so let's go with full price of #255.

All things being equal, I would obviously go with the cheaper option, but maybe it's just me but I would rather pay $255 for new and wait a week than $210 for used and wait a month.

Seller seems reliable (2500 reviews at 99.6% (1 negative for not having stock on some ECC RAM) and has 50 of these CPUs labeled as new, never used. Also offers 30 day money back and speaks English.

Also it's not the exact same processor. I know I would be maximizing the potential for this board, so there is some solace in that for the extra $45.

Understand my point?


----------



## kckyle

^ wait i'm confused you said the chip is new and pulled? which one is it lol
wait if you can get chips from US why not get the ones going for 170 usd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> But the w3680 is binned like an 980x and lacks dual QPI if you ever get another one to put on a dual board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also they have the SAME multi.


i know it lacks the dual qpi part but what do you mean binned. is that a bad thing?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Ok, yep, uh huh, mmm hmm... so, I installed my Xeon x5675 with no issues at all, which is odd enough. Boot up everything at defaults and no OC and BAM!!! saiys my USB 3.0 host controller was installed. I meant what the heck? Im not gonna ask how or why but I'm glad it's working. So now I wanna try to OC this baby. Since I just installed this is it better to run something like Linx, Prime, or Intel burn at stock and "break in" or is it pretty safe to just go ahead and crank her up a lil?

I'm stoked lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ^ wait i'm confused you said the chip is new and pulled? which one is it lol
> wait if you can get chips from US why not get the ones going for 170 usd.
> i know it lacks the dual qpi part but what do you mean binned. is that a bad thing?


All chips are binned mate.
You said it has 33x multi ... which is like 4.4GHz, which it isn't. It's 3.6 max boost like the X5680 and ... if you buy a non-dual qpi chip intended for workstations it probably ran like hell on some enthusiast's rig or it was on a intense cycle.


----------



## kckyle

are you sure? cause i saw one of the cpuz of a w3680 running at 33 multi

managed to find it



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Ok, yep, uh huh, mmm hmm... so, I installed my Xeon x5675 with no issues at all, which is odd enough. Boot up everything at defaults and no OC and BAM!!! saiys my USB 3.0 host controller was installed. I meant what the heck? Im not gonna ask how or why but I'm glad it's working. So now I wanna try to OC this baby. Since I just installed this is it better to run something like Linx, Prime, or Intel burn at stock and "break in" or is it pretty safe to just go ahead and crank her up a lil?
> 
> I'm stoked lol


yep you can pretty much start ocing as soon as possible.


----------



## DaveLT

You'll be long limited by voltage than you would be by multi on a x5680








Also, 33x could be those rare "unlocked xeons" which could happen but are you saying Intel's 3.6GHz boost clock is not legit?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> are you sure? cause i saw one of the cpuz of a w3680 running at 33 multi
> 
> managed to find it
> 
> 
> yep you can pretty much start ocing as soon as possible.


Well, I started OC'ing and I'm up to 4.4GHz with the settings you posted from the pictures. I also achieved 4.4GHz with the milti x 23 and bus at 191 like you showed here http://www.overclock.net/t/662236/official-the-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread/5520#post_23035193. I'm not really sure what the difference is other than my RAM is running higher MHz and and my core voltage is around 1.336 or so. I haven't run any stability tests yet but I am getting an error when I try to run the assessment for my Windows Experience Index.

Also, after I set my OC I lost all my USB 3.0 functionality, so that's super annoying.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You'll be long limited by voltage than you would be by multi on a x5680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 33x could be those rare "unlocked xeons" which could happen but are you saying Intel's 3.6GHz boost clock is not legit?


i'm not sure on the boost clock but it said 33 multi in cpu-z, oh yes absutely i would run into a voltage wall before i'll even start tackling a multi that high. but i'm just saying 33 multi is nice to have if you have the cooling to take advantage of it. and the pricing of one of these aren't too bad either
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Well, I started OC'ing and I'm up to 4.4GHz with the settings you posted from the pictures. I also achieved 4.4GHz with the milti x 23 and bus at 191 like you showed here http://www.overclock.net/t/662236/official-the-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread/5520#post_23035193. I'm not really sure what the difference is other than my RAM is running higher MHz and and my core voltage is around 1.336 or so. I haven't run any stability tests yet but I am getting an error when I try to run the assessment for my Windows Experience Index.
> 
> Also, after I set my OC I lost all my USB 3.0 functionality, so that's super annoying.


overclocking causes usb failure....i haven't heard of that one before, if that is the case try a average 4ghz clock. see if that does anything


----------



## routek

Wow at these xeon chips. Think I might get one for my P6X58D-E. Can't believe there's even more life in the old dog.

Recently I was looking at some RAM (currently on 6GB) but they've jumped up in price a little from the crazy low price not that long ago. Gutted I didn't look for some used sticks when at rock bottom prices.

edit: looking at the x5650 for a cheap upgrade, anything higher doubles in price and simply not worth it, might as well start a new system.


----------



## buffalofloyd

I dunno man, I personally didn't mind spending the extra dough to get a x5675. Maybe it's worth it, maybe not. Still trying to test a 4.4GHz overclock to see if it's stable. I might have been good with a x5650 and achieved the same results I'm trying for now but I figure with a higher stock speed on the x5675 I wouldn't have to push as hard to get where I wanted. So far I have noticed this runs at least 8-10 degrees cooler with a higher overclock than my i7-920, which is pretty sweet, and draws less power too. Ithink the highest I've hit on stressing so far is 74 degrees and I'm still using my old Corsair H50. Seems one core like to run bit hotter than all the others which are pretty much in the mid 60's. If I can squeeze a few more years out of this rig from the gfx card upgrade and processor upgrade I'm pretty happy. So far the gfx card upgrade is really great but that cost me quite a bit. I don't regret it though


----------



## Greek Wizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ^ wait i'm confused you said the chip is new and pulled? which one is it lol
> wait if you can get chips from US why not get the ones going for 170 usd.
> i know it lacks the dual qpi part but what do you mean binned. is that a bad thing?


Please show me the x5675 for $170, because I have searched and can't find it. It's possible they do not SHIP to Canada?

Also the x5680 are new, unused pulls.

New other (see details)
"Pulled from brand new blades for upgrade - never used"

I consider that new.

Are we allowed to post ebay links here?


----------



## kckyle

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-SLBYL-SIX-CORE-6C-CPU-PROCESSOR-X5675-3-06GHz-12MB-CACHE-LGA-1366-/181563950782?pt=CPUs&hash=item2a460e06be#shpCntId

or if you want a 33 multi and can put up with 130 TDP

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-W3680-3-33GHz-12MB-6-Core-6-40GT-s-LGA1366-SLBV2-AT80613003543AF-/111349530295?pt=CPUs&hash=item19ecf2feb7


----------



## DaveLT

Not all W3680 will do 33x multi. Don't mislead.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Not all W3680 will do 33x multi. Don't mislead.


how do you tell if one can do 33 or not? is there a special stepping?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Well, very little luck so far with OCing, many BSOD so far. Weird cause overnight I passed IBT with 20 passes and then went to prime 95 and failed within an hour. Came home on my lunch break to find a beautiful blue screen. I raised my DRAM voltage back up to 1.26250 where it was with my i7-9 20 instead of 1.20. Not sure if lowering it to 1.2 was having a bad effect. I'll see when I get home but not much luck so far. kckyle, I'm using the setup you showed from your pics except I raised the voltage to 1.4125 I think it was. That had me pass IBT but fail prime95. Then I raised my DRAM up to 1.26250 and am running prime again. This OCing stuff is a challenge.


----------



## DaveLT

1.2v is utterly low for any RAM... And usually even LV ram will run at box ratings no less. I hope you mean DRAM/Vtt voltage (also known as QPI/Vtt voltage)


----------



## buffalofloyd

Hey man, I meant QPI/DRAM Core Voltage. If you look on page 557 I have what I was running my 920 at, if you're interested.


----------



## kckyle

um check the temp for the mobo mosfet and stuff, when i was error checking a spare x5650 i got 6 different type of bsod. when i start monitoring a temp sensor i placed on the heatsink on the mobo it was around 70c when i was pushing 1.4v. try make a fan blow at the top heatsink of the mobo


----------



## buffalofloyd

I'm having 0 luck overclocking this chip, just BSOD everywhere when running stress tests. I don't think I can get anywhere near 4.4GHz. I just really don't know what I'm doing. Any recommendations for a 24/7 stable OC around 4.2GHz, which is where I was with my i7-920? I'm not good enough to figure out what all these settings mean and how they relate to each other. I need someone to hold my hand lol


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> I'm having 0 luck overclocking this chip, just BSOD everywhere when running stress tests. I don't think I can get anywhere near 4.4GHz. I just really don't know what I'm doing. Any recommendations for a 24/7 stable OC around 4.2GHz, which is where I was with my i7-920? I'm not good enough to figure out what all these settings mean and how they relate to each other. I need someone to hold my hand lol


So xmisery settings are no good?

Have you tried removing some sticks of RAM? I assume you have 6 x2gb, try 3x2gb.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> So xmisery settings are no good?
> 
> Have you tried removing some sticks of RAM? I assume you have 6 x2gb, try 3x2gb.


xmisery's setting are fine for my i7-920 but not for the Xeon x5675. I'm just a total noob when it comes to overclocking.

Right now I'm trying a modest 3.68GHz with a 23 multi and a 160 BCLK. I set my DRAM Bus Voltage to 1.64 which is where I had it with my i7-920.
I set my CPU voltage to about 1.35 and my QPI/DRAM core voltage to 1.20. Everything else is on auto pretty much.

Running LinX now for about 4 hours until I get home and then I'll see if I have crashed. If I cant get to at least 4.20GHz I wasted money buying this chip, even with the 2 extra cores. Should have got a x5650 cause it seems people are having more luck with those. I dunno, kinda bummed about this whole thing so far.


----------



## routek

Well you should start modest and get to know the chip, then you'll know if its a poor overclocker


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> xmisery's setting are fine for my i7-920 but not for the Xeon x5675. I'm just a total noob when it comes to overclocking.
> 
> Right now I'm trying a modest 3.68GHz with a 23 multi and a 160 BCLK. I set my DRAM Bus Voltage to 1.64 which is where I had it with my i7-920.
> I set my CPU voltage to about 1.35 and my QPI/DRAM core voltage to 1.20. Everything else is on auto pretty much.
> 
> Running LinX now for about 4 hours until I get home and then I'll see if I have crashed. If I cant get to at least 4.20GHz I wasted money buying this chip, even with the 2 extra cores. Should have got a x5650 cause it seems people are having more luck with those. I dunno, kinda bummed about this whole thing so far.


I think your QPI/DRAM Volatage is too low here is my settings for 4.2 ghz and see how that goes and if you get a bluescreen post which bluescreen code it was.

Ai Overclocking Tuner - Manual
CPU Ratio Setting - 20
Intel Speedstep Tech - Disabled
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode - Enabled
BLCK Frequency - 210
PCIE Frequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3-1683
UCLK Frequency - 2526Mhz 1.5x or 3368MHz 2x
QPI Link Data Rate - 7579MT/s
Asus/3rd Party UI Priority - Asus Utility

Ram Timings 8-8-8-24-2N Corsair Dominator 2x3GB 6Gb

CPU Voltage Control - Manual
CPU Voltage - 1.30
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.8
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage - 1.27500
IOH Voltage - 1.16
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - AUto
ICH PCIE Voltage - Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.65
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Skew - Disabled

ADVANCED TAB

CPU Ratio Setting - 20
C1E Support - Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher - Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch - Enabled
MPS and ACPI MADT ordering - Modern ordering
Intel Virtualization Tech - Disabled
CPU TM Function - Disabled
Execute Disable Bit - Disabled
Intel HT Technology - Enabled
Active Processor Cores - All
A20M - Disabled
Intel SPeedStep Tech - Disabled
Intel C-STATE Tech - Disabled


----------



## buffalofloyd

Thank you for the recommendation good sir. Will your settings matter if you are using a i7-930 and I'm using a Xeon or are the relatively universal? I think my RAM tops out at 1600MHz though. Everything in my signatureis what iI'm currently using in case you're wondering.


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation good sir. Will your settings matter if you are using a i7-930 and I'm using a Xeon or are the relatively universal? I think my RAM tops out at 1600MHz though. Everything in my signatureis what iI'm currently using in case you're wondering.


\You're welcome and those settings are for my Xeon I just never updated my rig







I have settings from 4 to 4.7 ghz for my Xeon x5650 if you should need any more help. I also have 2 6 gb sets of the same ram BTW and I'm sure you can get higher as I got both sets of that ram to 1823 mhz just with looser timings.







Try 9-9-9-24 2T for the ram


----------



## buffalofloyd

Thats nice of you, and I'm pretty sure I'll need more help. I know in the past I tried messing with RAM settings when I first got my 920 and it was a mess. To get right around 4.2GHz without having to mess with ram timings would be ideal, if that's possible. I only fear that my chip blows and if I can only get a modest OC out of my Xeon that maybe I was better off with my 920 OC'd to 4.2GHz than a hexacore OC'd to something lower than that.


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Thats nice of you, and I'm pretty sure I'll need more help. I know in the past I tried messing with RAM settings when I first got my 920 and it was a mess. To get right around 4.2GHz without having to mess with ram timings would be ideal, if that's possible. I only fear that my chip blows and if I can only get a modest OC out of my Xeon that maybe I was better off with my 920 OC'd to 4.2GHz than a hexacore OC'd to something lower than that.


Well try those settings I gave you and set the ram to 9-9-9-24 2T which is easy and it should at least boot with those settings and if you get a blue screen if you write down the code and post it here we can see why it is most likely failing


----------



## kckyle

i'm actually surprised your having this much trouble, did you duplicate my settings exactly? have ur checked the temps for all including vram and mosfet?


----------



## buffalofloyd

I did duplicate your settings exactly and I failed stress tests. Raising my PCIE to 101 definitely seems to be what made my USB 3.0 ports to conk out as well. Lowering it back down to 100 I was able to get them working again. Which in actuality still doesn't explain why they started not working with my i7-920, cause my PCIE with that was still 100. I'll be home in about an hour to see if LinX failed on my 3.68GHz OC.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> \You're welcome and those settings are for my Xeon I just never updated my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have settings from 4 to 4.7 ghz for my Xeon x5650 if you should need any more help. I also have 2 6 gb sets of the same ram BTW and I'm sure you can get higher as I got both sets of that ram to 1823 mhz just with looser timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 9-9-9-24 2T for the ram


Yeah dude, I dont understand how to adjust the RAM... when I go into timings I see...

"1st information : 9-9-9-24-6-88-13-8-24-0"

DRAM CAS# Latency
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay
DRAM RAS# PRE Time
DRAM RAS# ACT Time

etc...

I can adjust the first 4 to match 9-9-9-24... is that right? My RAM is already running at those timings by default I believe, no?

"2nd information : 2N-58-61-63"

DRAM Timing Mode

The timing modes I can choose are 1N, 2N, and 3N

Remember man, I'm kind of a noob here, while I appreciate your help , when you say adjust it to match this I'm kind of not knowing what you want me to do exactly.

I've read that I should get my overclock and then adjust RAM, is that not right? Geez, I wish I had a computer guy or gal around me who could help me in person, would be so much easier lol


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'm actually surprised your having this much trouble, did you duplicate my settings exactly? have ur checked the temps for all including vram and mosfet?


You are surprised, but I'm not. It is my luck with computers. I knew going into this I'd probably have some bumps but I was hoping it wouldn't be too bad, especially after you posted your setup, which aside from your RAM, is identical I think. I know not 2 chips behave the same and blah blah but I'm definitely not stable at your settings.


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Yeah dude, I dont understand how to adjust the RAM... when I go into timings I see...
> 
> "1st information : 9-9-9-24-6-88-13-8-24-0"
> 
> DRAM CAS# Latency
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time
> 
> etc...
> 
> I can adjust the first 4 to match 9-9-9-24... is that right? My RAM is already running at those timings by default I believe, no?
> 
> "2nd information : 2N-58-61-63"
> 
> DRAM Timing Mode
> 
> The timing modes I can choose are 1N, 2N, and 3N
> 
> Remember man, I'm kind of a noob here, while I appreciate your help , when you say adjust it to match this I'm kind of not knowing what you want me to do exactly.
> 
> I've read that I should get my overclock and then adjust RAM, is that not right? Geez, I wish I had a computer guy or gal around me who could help me in person, would be so much easier lol


Yes the 1st 4 are right and the timing mode run at 2N. It doesn't hurt to try these settings as making the timings on the ram looser should make it easier to run. Run a few tests if possible and let me know what happens and remember if it blue screens write the code and post it here. If all else fails you can start from the beginning and we'll go from there I just figured give these a shot and see if you have some luck


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Yes the 1st 4 are right and the timing mode run at 2N. It doesn't hurt to try these settings as making the timings on the ram looser should make it easier to run. Run a few tests if possible and let me know what happens and remember if it blue screens write the code and post it here. If all else fails you can start from the beginning and we'll go from there I just figured give these a shot and see if you have some luck


Ok, I'll give it a go. I just loaded up all your other setting for a 4.2GHz OC. I set my CPU voltage to 1.35000 though, everything else I have as you had it. I give you guys who know how to do this tons of credit, my patience is getting the better of me.

Now when you say write the code of the BSOD, is that on the blue screen or after the computer restarts and you get that lovely error box? Seems like when a BSOD happens sometimes the error is at the very top and then it scrolls down and I can no longer see it.


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Ok, I'll give it a go. I just loaded up all your other setting for a 4.2GHz OC. I set my CPU voltage to 1.35000 though, everything else I have as you had it. I give you guys who know how to do this tons of credit, my patience is getting the better of me.
> 
> Now when you say write the code of the BSOD, is that on the blue screen or after the computer restarts and you get that lovely error box? Seems like when a BSOD happens sometimes the error is at the very top and then it scrolls down and I can no longer see it.


It's the same error either way from the testing I've done I see the same thing. You need to have some patience though as this takes a while sometimes to get everything dialed in right and before you know it you are addicted and trying to squeeze more out of it lol









Also you only need the last few numbers or letters at the end of the error code and I used this post to figure out what the blue screens might mean and it has helped me a bit.
http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> It's the same error either way from the testing I've done I see the same thing. You need to have some patience though as this takes a while sometimes to get everything dialed in right and before you know it you are addicted and trying to squeeze more out of it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you only need the last few numbers or letters at the end of the error code and I used this post to figure out what the blue screens might mean and it has helped me a bit.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info


Well alrighty then







Gonna try some LinX, max RAM and see how I get on. Thank for taking the time to help me. Hopefully I won't be back toooooo soon, might BSOD in just a few minutes


----------



## Eebobb

Good luck


----------



## buffalofloyd

Well that was fast, quickly got an error but no BSOD... I suppose that's not useful info lol

http://s158.photobucket.com/user/buffalofloyd/media/error.jpg.html


----------



## Eebobb

How many sticks of ram do you have ? Looks like you have 6 of 2 gb right ? Try putting the QPI/DRAM Voltage to 1.3


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> How many sticks of ram do you have ? Looks like you have 6 of 2 gb right ? Try putting the QPI/DRAM Voltage to 1.3


Yep, that's right, I have 6 sticks that are 2gig a piece for a total of 12gig. I have IBT running right now cause I figured I'd see it that would fair better at the same settings and so far I've completed 7 passes with no errors... yet. Do you think I should stop the test and up the QPI/DRAM to 1.3 and re-run LinX?

Btw, I was running IBT set for 50 passes with max ram which looks to be utilizing around 10gig.


----------



## kckyle

idk if that helps, but try 3 sticks of ram, maybe 6 sticks is pulling too much strain on the cpu


----------



## Eebobb

Linx and IBT are basically the same but you having 6 sticks of ram will need more QPI/DRAM voltage than 3 would so that might be making it a bit harder so try putting the voltage at 1.3 and set the IBT to 6144 mb ram or very high


----------



## buffalofloyd

I really hate to have to diminish my RAM...

Crap, I just got a BSOD after about 8 passes in IBT...

http://s158.photobucket.com/user/buffalofloyd/media/20141029_221620.jpg.html

http://s158.photobucket.com/user/buffalofloyd/media/BSOD2014-10-29_1.jpg.html


----------



## Eebobb

That might be something else rather than overclocking from what I see is that the same BSOD you always get ? Try reverting everything back to default and run IBT and see if that still happens I've never got that error code once that I remember. Looks like it might be a driver issue or something else.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> That might be something else rather than overclocking from what I see is that the same BSOD you always get ? Try reverting everything back to default and run IBT and see if that still happens I've never got that error code once that I remember. Looks like it might be a driver issue or something else.


Of course, I'm an anomaly lol. Ok, I will try that and run IBT again. Btw... this is a fresh install of windows 7.

I honestly haven't kept track of what BSOD I get because I don't know what the hell they all mean. That's bad, I know.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> idk if that helps, but try 3 sticks of ram, maybe 6 sticks is pulling too much strain on the cpu


Thanks for the suggestion man but I'm gonna try almost everything before I have to go that route. I'd really hate to diminish the amount of RAM I have. If it keeps up and I can't use this chip and get it to at least 4.2GHz, I'm probably better off selling it and going back to my i7-920 at 4.2Ghz and have use of all my RAM. Either that or get a x5650, which is what I probably should have done since it seems most people are using that chip. I dunno... frustrated


----------



## Eebobb

I really don't think its a overclocking issue


----------



## kckyle

keep in mind i'm running my settings with only 2 sticks of ram, and both of them are the low profile that only needs 1.28v for 1333.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> I really don't think its a overclocking issue


Well that kinda sucks, I guess. I don't know what the issue could be if it's not. As I said it's a fresh Windows install and everything went pretty smooth on the install.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> keep in mind i'm running my settings with only 2 sticks of ram, and both of them are the low profile that only needs 1.28v for 1333.


Yeah, I realize that now. Never really knew or gave much thought about all that but lower voltage RAM is probably a good thing. I'd just hate to shell out more cash for different RAM. Is the kit you are using this one... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657

Costs as much as this CPU lol


----------



## Eebobb

So you had the i7 920 running fine then did a reinstall when you got the Xeon ?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> So you had the i7 920 running fine then did a reinstall when you got the Xeon ?


I did the re-install while I still had the i7 in, before I put in the Xeon. Yes, my i7 was running fine with the OC and all, hadn't had a BSOD in a looong time. But I somehow managed to lose use of my USB 3.0 ports and I was having a I/O conflict with one of my HDD's. Come to find out I think my HDD just started to fail which is odd because it's not that old. Anyway, I figured while I'm getting a new CPU and had a couple glitches, now would be a good time to do a fresh install of Windows. I have everything back the way it was except for installing XBMC









From the little bit I could find on the nets it does seem the C5 error is related to something else other than a OC possibly. However, I guess I'd need to get that BSOD several times to confirm eh? I did get a BSOD yesterday or the day before that had an error like

0x00000101

Seems to indicate increasing VCORE but I've adjusted my settings several times since that error and I don't remember what they were at when I got it, so it's kinda useless.


----------



## Eebobb

Hmm maybe it is a driver then since installing everything new again. Is one of your usb ports still messed up ?


----------



## kckyle

i bought the ram for 65 bucks each when it was on sale couple months ago. if you have amazon prime you can buy one stick. test it out, if it still crashes return it for free


----------



## Eebobb

I wouldn't buy more ram I doubt it's that he can always test one of the 6 sticks he has before wasting money on something that might not even be the problem.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Hmm maybe it is a driver then since installing everything new again. Is one of your usb ports still messed up ?


Right now I don't seem to have any issues and my USB 3.0 ports are working. Device manager doesn't show any issues either. I haven't used the computer to do anything though because I finished the install of Windows then I got the new cpu, installed it and have been trying for a few days to get a stable OC before I do anything.

So far at stock speeds IBT has been running since I said I'd do it and I've completed 5 passes so far. Seems to be taking a bit longer and my temp are super low, my max so far has been like 43 on the hottest core. I suppose that's expected though running stock.


----------



## Eebobb

Did you install the latest drivers for everything ? Do you have the latest Bios for the MB too ?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Did you install the latest drivers for everything ? Do you have the latest Bios for the MB too ?


Yes, I downloaded all the latest stuff from the ASUS website and I've had the latest BIOS since it was released. I'm pretty good at updating everything. I didn't install everything from the website, I could tell you what I installed if that would help. I have all of the Software in a folder and I'm not 100% sure all of it was needed but I definitely installed the chipset, AI suite, Renesas USB 3.0 driver, ummm... and some more lol

Here's the complete list of what I installed, I think...

AFUDOS 2.41 <-- not sure if this actually installed or even what it is
ASUS AI Suite
ASUS Update
ATK0110 driver
Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility v9.1.1020
Marvell 91XX Controller Beta Driver v1.2.0.1002
Marvel Yukon Gigabit Ethernet driver v11.10.5.3
Renesas USB 3.0 Host Contoller driver v2.0.4.0


----------



## Eebobb

Yea something just seems weird any anytime I had a problem overclocking I always got the same BSODs relating to overclocking in the link I posted earlier. The C5 BSOD I looked up seemed to be other things not related to overclocking though. I don't use any of the asus software and I disabled the usb 3.0 in the BIOS so I'm kinda stupmed on what can keep causing instability. I would pop my i7 back in and see if anything changes


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Yea something just seems weird any anytime I had a problem overclocking I always got the same BSODs relating to overclocking in the link I posted earlier. The C5 BSOD I looked up seemed to be other things not related to overclocking though. I don't use any of the asus software and I disabled the usb 3.0 in the BIOS so I'm kinda stupmed on what can keep causing instability. I would pop my i7 back in and see if anything changes


Oh boy, that's a lot of work. I suppose I could do that if you really think I should go that route. So do that, then OC my i7 to where I was and then run IBT and see if I get more BSOD? I should not try OCing this chip anymore to see if I can replicate the BSOD I posted up before?


----------



## Eebobb

You don't have to do that if you want to do more research on the issue but I personally would put the i7 back in its fast and easy to switch out cpus


----------



## buffalofloyd

Ok, well overnight I'm gonna try the settings you recommended and try another test and see if I get the same or different BSOD again. I've only completed about 10 passes on stock clocks but I have a feeling there won't be an issue if I let it go, when over clocked I would have already failed by now probably. Well, I'm off to bed for the night and I'll see how I faired once the morning comes before work.

I truly appreciate your help and advice in this mess I'm having. I hope I'm not too much of a pain in the arse lol. Oh, before I go, if I'm shooting for 4.2GHz with your settings and upping the QPI/DRAM to 1.3 ,do you think I should adjust my cpu voltage higher or lower than 1.35, which is what I was running it at before?


----------



## Eebobb

Looking at my older settings I see that the i7 970 I had needed 1.37v for 4.2 so if you feel safe with 1.37 vcore then you can give it a shot and the QPI/DRAM can be pushed to 1.35v just make sure your temps are under 75 c to be safe

I TWEAKER TAB

Ai Overclocking Tuner - Manual
CPU Ratio Setting - 20
Intel Speedstep Tech - Disabled
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode - Enabled
BLCK Frequency - 210
PCIE Frequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3-1683
UCLK Frequency - 2526Mhz
QPI Link Data Rate - 7579MT/s
Asus/3rd Party UI Priority - Asus Utility

DRAM TIMING CONTROL

Set ram timings to 9-9-9-24 2N and everything else on auto for ram

CPU Voltage Control - Manual
CPU Voltage - 1.37
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.8
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage - 1.32
IOH Voltage - 1.16
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - 1.20
ICH PCIE Voltage - Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.65
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - 1000mv
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Skew - Disabled

ADVANCED TAB

CPU Ratio Setting - 20
C1E Support - Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher - Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch - Enabled
MPS and ACPI MADT ordering - Modern ordering
Intel Virtualization Tech - Disabled
CPU TM Function - Disabled
Execute Disable Bit - Disabled


----------



## kckyle

i put 1.4v just to give the cpu some headroom. try that if all else fails


----------



## buffalofloyd

Well, it looks like IBT failed after only 3 passes, but no BSOD. Before I left for work I tried again and upped the CPU voltage to 1.38125 and left the QPI /DRAM Voltage at 1.35 I think it was. See what happens when I go home for lunch in a couple hours. I have a feeling it's just gonna fail again.


----------



## kckyle

thats really unfortunate. if last come to last try oc with just one or two sticks of ram. if that doesn't change anything...i guess you can ask for money back since ur within ebay's 30 day policy.


----------



## Eebobb

Before you do anything else if it fails try the i7 920 again and see if you get any issues and if you don't then it must be something with the chip but now if you get the same errors you know its not the chip


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Before you do anything else if it fails try the i7 920 again and see if you get any issues and if you don't then it must be something with the chip but now if you get the same errors you know its not the chip


Yep, it failed again after only 3 passes but no BSOD. I'm gonna pull the CPU and try the i7-920.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Ok, somehow I managed to swap out cpus on my lunch break and OC it back to 4.2GHz and start IBT with 50 passes on max RAM lol. I guess I'll see what happens when I get home in about 4 hours. If it hasn't failed I don't know what to think. If it does fail I don't know what to think either. I haven't ran a stress test on the i7 in a couple years but I had no instability gaming, multi tasking, or encoding videos and such. So, we'll see.


----------



## kckyle

if it fails then contact the seller and ask for refund, state the chip is not stable. these sellers on ebay probably don't have much knowledge on computer nevermind overclocking. and if you like you can go grab a x5650 for 60-70 bucks?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if it fails then contact the seller and ask for refund, state the chip is not stable. these sellers on ebay probably don't have much knowledge on computer nevermind overclocking. and if you like you can go grab a x5650 for 60-70 bucks?


If my i7 fails ask for a refund you're saying?


----------



## kckyle

well im saying if ur i7 passes, then u can say ur xeon is defective.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> well im saying if ur i7 passes, then u can say ur xeon is defective.


Well, my i7 completed 15 passes before the computer froze up. No BSOD though. So I don't know, I should just return the damn thing.


----------



## buffalofloyd

And now with my i7 back in CPUZ and Real Temp are reading my OC as 4.00GHz. That didn't happen before, lol, I give up. [


----------



## buffalofloyd

Alright, no point in messing around anymore right now. I've just decided to go ahead and return the x5675, I'm so frustrated I could puke. It looks as though my OC with my i7-920 is probably not stable as well since I failed IBT after 15 passes. Trying again right now just to see if it fails again. I kinda wanna make sure I can get a stable OC with my i7-920 again. I'm unsure if I should just try another installation of Windows. Maybe something got messed up somehow with this last installation, who knows. If I can get things kind of stable I'm gonna probably go ahead and get a x5650. Pretty ridiculous, right?


----------



## kckyle

that is pretty wild, i never jump through so many hoops to try to get a oc stable. i know i sound like a broken record at this point but have u checked the temp on the mosfet?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> that is pretty wild, i never jump through so many hoops to try to get a oc stable. i know i sound like a broken record at this point but have u checked the temp on the mosfet?


Lol, I don't even know what a mosfet is man, and how could I check the temp? Probably sounds stupid. I feel like a needy chick or something Hehe. I usually can figure stuff out on my own with a little Google foo but overclocking I feel like such a dumbass.


----------



## kckyle

its the blue heatsink above the cpu socket. when u overclock touch how hot it is. if its too hot to touch that might be the reason why.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> its the blue heatsink above the cpu socket. when u overclock touch how hot it is. if its too hot to touch that might be the reason why.


Hehe, don't laugh, I know you're laughing







Anyway, I just opened my case while I have LinX running and it's slightly warm but not hot by any means. I have no problem keeping my finger on it at all


----------



## kckyle

ah, well that was the last advice i can give, looks like its time to hit up the seller for a refund.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ah, well that was the last advice i can give, looks like its time to hit up the seller for a refund.


Don't think I don't appreciate it man, I really do. I'm determine to get the most out of this socket for as long as I can. I am definitely going to get another Xeon and hopefully I can get around 4.20GHz out of a x5650. I just need to see if there's something else wrong with my system cause if I keep failing stress tests on the i7-920 I don't know what to do.


----------



## kckyle

i don't want to jump to conclusion but it sounds like your motherboard is kinda going bad, how long did you kept your 920 at 4ghz for?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i don't want to jump to conclusion but it sounds like your motherboard is kinda going bad, how long did you kept your 920 at 4ghz for?


I've been at 4.20GHz since I pretty much got it about 4 years ago ☺


----------



## kckyle

i think you might have shorten the lifespan of these mosfet and vrams. i haven't been steadily ocing my board at 4ghz, only started about a year ago due o newer games coming out and stock speed simply can't keep up.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think you might have shorten the lifespan of these mosfet and vrams. i haven't been steadily ocing my board at 4ghz, only started about a year ago due o newer games coming out and stock speed simply can't keep up.


I hear ya man, you are probably right. Unfortunately once I seen the difference in speed with my OC compared to stock I just couldn't go back.


----------



## Eebobb

I don't know man but I have the same board and I beat mine to hell and back with a i7 920 1 c0/c1 which sucked at OCing, 930, 970 and 2 xeon x 5650 and using really high voltages on all my parts at times and my board is going great still. Too bad you don't live closer I'd test my xeon on your board to test it out and see how your xeon does on my board. But yea I'd reset the bios back to default then reinstall windows and use the newest drivers that you need and none of that asus suite and other crap software


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> I don't know man but I have the same board and I beat mine to hell and back with a i7 920 1 c0/c1 which sucked at OCing, 930, 970 and 2 xeon x 5650 and using really high voltages on all my parts at times and my board is going great still. Too bad you don't live closer I'd test my xeon on your board to test it out and see how your xeon does on my board. But yea I'd reset the bios back to default then reinstall windows and use the newest drivers that you need and none of that asus suite and other crap software


Yeah, I wish I had friends who were really into computers cause it would be nice to test stuff and geek out and whatnot. As it is, nobody I know has any kind of "enthusiast" or real good computer stuff. Everyone I know just games on consoles and has no interest in what computers can really offer. At the same time I understand it because computers can be expensive and you can end up having issues like this, whereas consoles is just plug and play. I have a PS3 and PS4 but honestly don't use them much, only for certain games and for exclusives. It's PC all the way for me cause I use my system as a HTPC as well, which in itself is the best thing ever lol.

Anyway, not to derail, my i7 is back in and I failed IBT earlier today after 15 passes. I restarted the computer and decided to run LinX instead and it's going strong with max RAM for 4 1/2 hrs now and completed 25 passes. I have it set for 50 passes overall. I don't know why LinX is working better than IBT but it seems to be the case so far. I'm really hoping that if I pick up a x5650 that I will have a much better go of things. If I'm not mistaken the stock clocks are the same so maybe my overclock to 4.20GHz will be almost the exact same settings I'm using now for the i7-920?

If after running LinX, and passing hopefully, I plan to run Prime95 for a bit to double check some stability. If I pass would you still recommend me re-installing Windows again or do you think I'd be ok? It is a shame you aren't closer, it would be cool to test some stuff out to narrow down problems. Either way, you and kckyle have been a big help even though I haven't been successful. It's tough to find people willing to help out sometimes so it's greatly appreciated.

Btw... any idea as to why CPUZ and RealTemp and Everest and Windows are reading my 4.20GHz OC as only 4.00GHz now? This is strange casue before it always seen it as 4.20GHz.

and Happy Holloween... this video is hillarious


----------



## Eebobb

You're welcome man I help when I can cause I can only hope I get help when I need it you know







What are your settings for 4.2 ghz ?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> You're welcome man I help when I can cause I can only hope I get help when I need it you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your settings for 4.2 ghz ?


My setting are exactly this...

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3208MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.31875]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.26]
IOH Voltage............................[1.12]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## Eebobb

You said you are on the latest bios right ? You can set the ram to 1.65v on your ram and on these boards and would set the IOH Voltage to 1.16 since you are running sli and set the QPI link data rate to the lowest one after slow mode. Are your ram timings set ? Wait and see if your test passes 1st


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> You said you are on the latest bios right ? You can set the ram to 1.65v on your ram and on these boards and would set the IOH Voltage to 1.16 since you are running sli and set the QPI link data rate to the lowest one after slow mode. Are your ram timings set ? Wait and see if your test passes 1st


Yeah, my BIOS is 1501 which should be the latest. These setting are almost identical if not completely identical to settings Xmisery had posted when this thread first started. Since I don't know what the hell these settings really do or what they are, I pretty much just copied and pasted them into my BIOS to achieve my OC. My RAM timings are all on auto which I believe show in CPUZ as 9-9-9-24.

Without getting into too much detail, unless you want to, what do those settings do and what would be the benefit of adjusting what I have already to what you state above. I think setting the RAM to 1.65 is pretty self explanatory, I'm just sending my RAM more power, right?

But yes, before I do anything I'm gonna finish my tests ☺☺


----------



## routek

I kind of doubt the mobo is going bad. In my opinion these are some of the strongest for power. Have mine at 3.8-4.ghz for 4 years.

I was going to jump in and say you're going about it wrong In overclocking. You think your system was stable but actually you re-installed windows and other stuff, started gunning for some high OC and throwing in high vcore and working backwards. All that does is waste time and you have no idea what errors are coming from.

First thing is to install everything you need and run bios defaults to ensure you have no issues. Sometimes BSOD just means bad overclock. I know my system is bomb proof at default. When I start overclocking I know these error codes are related to the OC..


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Yeah, my BIOS is 1501 which should be the latest. These setting are almost identical if not completely identical to settings Xmisery had posted when this thread first started. Since I don't know what the hell these settings really do or what they are, I pretty much just copied and pasted them into my BIOS to achieve my OC. My RAM timings are all on auto which I believe show in CPUZ as 9-9-9-24.
> 
> Without getting into too much detail, unless you want to, what do those settings do and what would be the benefit of adjusting what I have already to what you state above. I think setting the RAM to 1.65 is pretty self explanatory, I'm just sending my RAM more power, right?
> 
> But yes, before I do anything I'm gonna finish my tests ☺☺


Yes finish the tests and yes you're giving the ram and other parts of the board more power and those values are still well within safe limits


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> I kind of doubt the mobo is going bad. In my opinion these are some of the strongest for power. Have mine at 3.8-4.ghz for 4 years.
> 
> I was going to jump in and say you're going about it wrong In overclocking. You think your system was stable but actually you re-installed windows and other stuff, started gunning for some high OC and throwing in high vcore and working backwards. All that does is waste time and you have no idea what errors are coming from.
> 
> First thing is to install everything you need and run bios defaults to ensure you have no issues. Sometimes BSOD just means bad overclock. I know my system is bomb proof at default. When I start overclocking I know these error codes are related to the OC..


You are right, I probably did things ass backwards. I admit that when I get into BIOS it's a bit intimidating. This is the first computer I ever built and and my knowledge of hardware and stuff is a bit limited.

You're saying that before installing anything but necessary drivers for Windows and such that I should run tests and stuff with everything at stock and then start OC'ing? Seems totally reasonable and logical. I rely so heavily on my PC that I wanted to get everything installed and ready to go before I got the new CPU so I could pop it in and start OC'ing. I will say that at stock settings the x5675 seemed pretty stable from some short tests I did but obviously nothing conclusive. I suppose thisis how I learn, by doing stuff the wrong way first lol. Thanks for the advice. Do you always do a fresh OS install before doing anything with a new chip?


----------



## kckyle

not necssiarly, i only reinstall os if i got a nasty virus or it's just too corrupt. i swapped through 4 chips on this os so far, 1x 920 2x x5650 and 1x 5675. the 2nd x5650 gave me some headache as i was bsod like crazy, got 6 different bsod code in 30 mins. i even got codes that are totally irrelevant to oc example like missing sata port or vram gone nuts etc.

but yeah the others are right, start oc small, bump voltage and blck accordingly. one at a time.


----------



## Eebobb

buffalofloyd check your PM's


----------



## buffalofloyd

Be back tomorrow with an update, gotta work early at the DMV, everyone's favorite place, and take care of all those incredibly nice people out there in the public who don't like to pay their car insurance or who like to drink and drive


----------



## routek

No need to reinstall the OS on a CPU change. Would only update the bios if required.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Well, disappointment. Looks like this morning I received the same C5 BSOD as I did previously. Looks like I should do another fresh install of Windows and start over before installing anything anything else to my system except essential components like mouse and keyboard and graphics drivers, then start my stress tests. Sound reasonable? . Sad face...


----------



## kckyle

walk us through how u got that code, what was ur voltage and blck


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> walk us through how u got that code, what was ur voltage and blck


Good morning... If you take a look at last page or before I have all my setting listed there. Computer was running fine for about 35 passes before I went to sleep. I shut off my monitor, which is connected to my PC through USB and DVI to take advantage of USB ports installed on the monitor. Those USB ports are taken up by a xbox receiver dongle thingy and a Bluetooth receiver for my desktop mouse and keyboard. I don't know if that matters but I figured I'd mention it. Also connected to my computer are two USB 3.0 external HDD's. I also have a really long USB cable with a splitter at the end to use my G15 keyboard and Sense mouse for when I'm gaming on my TV or using it for HTPC purposes, which is most of the time.


----------



## buffalofloyd

After I get out of work today I'm gonna wipe Windows and re-install. Seems probably the best place to start.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Just having a gander on ebay for a x5650 I stumbled up a seller who has sold a ton of these processors. The seller ESISO specifically. Has anyone purchased from this seller, good or bad experience?


----------



## kckyle

oh lord...esiso..where do i even begin lol yes i got 3 x5650 from them, and i know 3 other guys here also bought from them


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> oh lord...esiso..where do i even begin lol yes i got 3 x5650 from them, and i know 3 other guys here also bought from them


Um, I am guessing by that reaction that I should go ahead and just forget I ever saw that seller, eh?


----------



## Eebobb

Don't buy another chip man just lets try to figure this out 1st before wasting money you might not even have to spend. Just reset bios to default and reinstall windows then install just the drivers for what you need and not anything else and just start overclocking from there.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Don't buy another chip man just lets try to figure this out 1st before wasting money you might not even have to spend. Just reset bios to default and reinstall windows then install just the drivers for what you need and not anything else and just start overclocking from there.


Well, I have just reinstalled Windows. I am downloading all the updates and service pack stuff now. Everything is at default clocks in BIOS. I installed the Renesas USB 3.0 driver, the Marvel Yukon Ethernet, Marvel 91XX controller, Realtek audio driver, Chipset, my Samsung SSD software, My Dell monitor driver, and my blue tooth software to use my mouse and keyboard.

The x5675 is going back, yesterday I opened a case for a refund with no problems. I'm not buying a x5650 until I get this i7-920 sorted out, for sure. Once I'm confident my system is ok then I'll go ahead and order one, but I like to look so I was wondering if anyone heard of that seller since it seems they've sold a lot.

Windows is just about done here, then I have to install my gfx software and I think that's it. You think maybe I should run some IBT on stock setup first?


----------



## Eebobb

OK cool that seems like a good way to go.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Don't buy another chip man just lets try to figure this out 1st before wasting money you might not even have to spend. Just reset bios to default and reinstall windows then install just the drivers for what you need and not anything else and just start overclocking from there.


i agree,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Um, I am guessing by that reaction that I should go ahead and just forget I ever saw that seller, eh?


well mix review for me, the first chip was not only late, but damaged, they managed to knock off 3 soldering on the chip. to make it up they ship me a 2nd one with next day air. i tested it and there were coil whine/humming noises, so i contacted them again and they agreed to send me another replacement, but while the 3rd chip was getting here, the humming noise disappeared. and thats how i ended up with 3 x5650 lol then couple weeks ago i sold the two working x5650 and got a x5675.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i agree,
> well mix review for me, the first chip was not only late, but damaged, they managed to knock off 3 soldering on the chip. to make it up they ship me a 2nd one with next day air. i tested it and there were coil whine/humming noises, so i contacted them again and they agreed to send me another replacement, but while the 3rd chip was getting here, the humming noise disappeared. and thats how i ended up with 3 x5650 lol then couple weeks ago i sold the two working x5650 and got a x5675.


Well then, that's quite the adventure lol. Glad to see you at least got your system moving along nicely. I'm hoping to get back there. I was mainly looking because I have a feeling that the prices are gonna start to rise and I don't wanna get caught. Either way, I need to get this sorted first so I suppose the point is moot.


----------



## kckyle

they r not gonna raise, at least not significantly. since ivybridge xeons are just a tad more expensive than x58 xeons. performance still dictate price, x58 is still popular because of the performance it can still put out, not because its more unlocked in oc than the newer haswell or ivy.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> they r not gonna raise, at least not significantly. since ivybridge xeons are just a tad more expensive than x58 xeons. performance still dictate price, x58 is still popular because of the performance it can still put out, not because its more unlocked in oc than the newer haswell or ivy.


Well, I am glad you think so. I don't think I really wanna do a whole system upgrade until after this skylake thing comes out. Don't know much about it but I've come to the conclusion that going to X79 or X99 just isn't worth it atm if we can get some nice performance from a hexacore Xeon


----------



## kckyle

to be fair i'm running the chip at stock for the last week or so cause nothing really pushes it even at stock. i see some fps gains but even at stock i still maintain at least a 60 fps with settings maxed out. that along is equivalent to my 910 at 4ghz and then some


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Don't buy another chip man just lets try to figure this out 1st before wasting money you might not even have to spend. Just reset bios to default and reinstall windows then install just the drivers for what you need and not anything else and just start overclocking from there.


I agree, its what I said earlier.

I would also not connect any external drives or other similar stuff, just connect the keyboard and mouse. I sometimes have issues with certain programs when my external drives are connected.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> I agree, its what I said earlier.
> 
> I would also not connect any external drives or other similar stuff, just connect the keyboard and mouse. I sometimes have issues with certain programs when my external drives are connected.


Yeah, I have only a wireless mouse and keyboard connected at this point. Just finished installing all windows updates and such this morning. Gonna go home after work today and and install my nVidia drivers for my gfx and Afterburner and then check stability at stock.

On a side note, I have a question about adding my other mouse and keyboard, which are wired, after all testing is done. So I could use my computer as a HTPC as well and game on my TV I have a long (maybe 20 feet) USB cable running the length of my room over to my entertainment center so I can game from my couch







Then, in order to use both KB and mouse I have a 4 port usb Hub attached to connect to those two devices. Now, while my computer was running fine those devices were working fine. I guess I'm wondering if maybe that could be creating a conflict which was causing instability. I suppose I'll answer that question when I do some tests, so nevermind lol


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i agree,
> well mix review for me, the first chip was not only late, but damaged, they managed to knock off 3 soldering on the chip. to make it up they ship me a 2nd one with next day air. i tested it and there were coil whine/humming noises, so i contacted them again and they agreed to send me another replacement, but while the 3rd chip was getting here, the humming noise disappeared. and thats how i ended up with 3 x5650 lol then couple weeks ago i sold the two working x5650 and got a x5675.


I had humming noise once.
This was caused by the fact, that I lapped CPU and there were leftovers of ethanol under the IHS.
When I Installed CPU there was a quite loud noise out there caused by boiling alcohol








It vaporised after some time and since then cpu is dead silent.

Now I was thinking about upgrade and was looking at the thread. thinking about W3680 or X5680.

@buffalofloyd - I suggest removing any kind of cabling and external devices and make sure you connected monitor, cpu and sound amplifier (and other stuff) to the same power distribution unit (splitter).

Also notice that wifi and cell phones can cause some instability if they are too close to the computer.
I had system reset once in the same moment when I received SMS, and phone was really close to the computer.


----------



## buffalofloyd

So, been running stability tests on my i7-920 for a few days with mixed results. Not entirely sure what to make of a few BSOD I have received but they seem to be related to NVIDIA, at least 2 of them seem to be. There was a driver update I noticed so updated to the latest drivers. Has anyone seen these before?

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t115/buffalofloyd/BSODErrors.jpg


----------



## kckyle

i'm actually getting very similiar bsod as well, the error keeps telling me kernal issues.


----------



## buffalofloyd

It's pissing me off. I'll pass IBT one minute, fail Prime95 the next. I disabled USB 3.0 and then passed so I thought maybe it's my USB 3.0 ports causing an issue. I done know what to think really. I passed Prime95 for 24hrs and IBT 40 passes max RAM with USB 3.0 disabled. I've reinstalled Windows twice now. I'm pretty sure my OC is stable so I'm just gonna go ahead and reinstall all my programs and set my computer up as normal. Don'tknow what else to do at this point.


----------



## kckyle

you're doing all this on your 920 now right? if so then i'm lost for words as well. but thn again i got 3 bsod myself yesterday. i have yet to isolate the problem since i turned off page filing cause of ssd, so i never created a dump file.


----------



## buffalofloyd

I'm not sure what a kernel is or what it means but I just recently switched back to NVIDIA after being on AMD for the last 4 years. Could the NVIDIA drivers really be screwing with my puter? If it that's the case I don't see how that can be fixed since this is the 3rd time installing these drivers.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you're doing all this on your 920 now right? if so then i'm lost for words as well. but thn again i got 3 bsod myself yesterday. i have yet to isolate the problem since i turned off page filing cause of ssd, so i never created a dump file.


Yep, this is all on my i7-920 but I'm sure the errors were probably similar when I had the x5675 in. I never checked the dump files with the BSOD Viewer cause I didn't even know about that tool lol.


----------



## kckyle

looking at that screenshot of yours its more have to do with your graphic driver than anything else, try a previous driver perhaps.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> looking at that screenshot of yours its more have to do with your graphic driver than anything else, try a previous driver perhaps.


Well, I did just upgrade to the latest graphics driver a couple hours ago. I got a pop up notice while I was in the middle of my IBT test so I'm now on an updated driver.


----------



## cjwally

Hey Fellow OC'ers.. Long time lurker and running an i7 950 @ 4.2 ghz w/ 6Gb of RAM and HD 6950 (sig rig below). Been thinking about upgrading my chip to a Xeon X5650 instead of upgrading the whole CPU/MOBO, but wanted to see if you guys could help me answer a few questions. I mainly play Planetside 2 which is extremely CPU dependent.

Is the Xeon faster clock per clock (single core performance) when compared to the i7 950? Would it be worth the upgrade? Lastly, would you recommend me upgrade my ram from 6GB to 12GB as I have noticed when I have PS2 open that I am using 5.1 of 6GB. Not sure if that slows me down at all...

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kckyle

6gb won't do nowadays for modern gaming pc consider these games will take up 4gb just for themselves, so unless u wanna close everything else when u play games i suggest you get more,

you will definitely feel a faster response just from window interface, the boot up is faster, interacting with windows is more snappier. plus for 60 bucks u get 2 more cores and a die shrink, 95watt tdp lets u oc further. a i7 9x0's 4ghz passmark is equivalent to a x5650's stock speed.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjwally*
> 
> Hey Fellow OC'ers.. Long time lurker and running an i7 950 @ 4.2 ghz w/ 6Gb of RAM and HD 6950 (sig rig below). Been thinking about upgrading my chip to a Xeon X5650 instead of upgrading the whole CPU/MOBO, but wanted to see if you guys could help me answer a few questions. I mainly play Planetside 2 which is extremely CPU dependent.
> 
> Is the Xeon faster clock per clock (single core performance) when compared to the i7 950? Would it be worth the upgrade? Lastly, would you recommend me upgrade my ram from 6GB to 12GB as I have noticed when I have PS2 open that I am using 5.1 of 6GB. Not sure if that slows me down at all...
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


Hey buddy, I can't answer all your questions because I'm really not qualified to do so. What I can tell you is that you can get a x5650 between $60-70 or a even higher x56XX and enjoy having 6 cores instead of 4. With the help of a nice fellow member here I was able to achieve a 4.20GHz OC after many trial and errors and I am currently using 12gb of RAM. I would say don't hesitate for a moment to upgrade that CPU to a x5650 at least. I have noticed some faster video encode times compared to my i7-920 at the same OC as this x5650. An excellent immediate difference that makes a good impact on things I like to do. For the money, you can't go wrong.

In this most recent experience I've had trying to OC this CPU and trying learn and understand how to do it all, I have come to see that utilizing all six RAM slots might make it harder to OC, I guess depending on the voltages required for the RAM. Anyway, I'm starting to talk above my pay grade here but I'd just recommend you go ahead and get one. I don't think you can go wrong for the money


----------



## cjwally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 6gb won't do nowadays for modern gaming pc consider these games will take up 4gb just for themselves, so unless u wanna close everything else when u play games i suggest you get more,
> 
> you will definitely feel a faster response just from window interface, the boot up is faster, interacting with windows is more snappier. plus for 60 bucks u get 2 more cores and a die shrink, 95watt tdp lets u oc further. a i7 9x0's 4ghz passmark is equivalent to a x5650's stock speed.


Thanks for the response! Which 12GB triple channel kit would you recommend? I was looking at the following:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145321&cm_re=triple_channel_ram-_-20-145-321-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231358&cm_re=triple_channel_ram-_-20-231-358-_-Product
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Hey buddy, I can't answer all your questions because I'm really not qualified to do so. What I can tell you is that you can get a x5650 between $60-70 or a even higher x56XX and enjoy having 6 cores instead of 4. With the help of a nice fellow member here I was able to achieve a 4.20GHz OC after many trial and errors and I am currently using 12gb of RAM. I would say don't hesitate for a moment to upgrade that CPU to a x5650 at least. I have noticed some faster video encode times compared to my i7-920 at the same OC as this x5650. An excellent immediate difference that makes a good impact on things I like to do. For the money, you can't go wrong.
> 
> In this most recent experience I've had trying to OC this CPU and trying learn and understand how to do it all, I have come to see that utilizing all six RAM slots might make it harder to OC, I guess depending on the voltages required for the RAM. Anyway, I'm starting to talk above my pay grade here but I'd just recommend you go ahead and get one. I don't think you can go wrong for the money


Thanks for the encouragement! Any tips on which x5660 to buy on ebay and what to look out for? Saw this one and it looked good to me...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5650-2-66-GHz-Six-Core-59Y4009-Processor-Multi-Units-Avail-/181579676668?pt=CPUs&hash=item2a46fdfbfc


----------



## buffalofloyd

Ugh... I just wrote a rather long response and it didn't show up, irritating. I'll just sum it up in a short manner. Look for good feedback and make sure the seller has some sort of return policy. That is a must, for me anyway. If the seller has sold multiple units of the same product look for feedback on that product. That's about all the advice I can really give. I'm super anal when making purchases and like to research everything as much as I can. That being said, I wouldn't spend more $75 for a x5650. Prices seems to be going up of course now the cat has been let out of the bag.


----------



## kckyle

alot of us got it from this guy.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLBV3-INTEL-XEON-X5650-6-CORE-2-66GHz-12MB-6-40GT-s-95W-PROC-/131256607417?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item1e8f80e2b9

apparently im the only one who got a damaged cpu from him but everyone else have success stories lol

so the chance of you getting a baddie is pretty slim.

um as for ram, you can really just mix and match within the same model number, doesn't have to be a triple kit, you can get it in a dual and a single and it will be all the same if its cheaper. honestly if you need more ram, get 8gb sticks like me, it works on our mobo, asus didn't list it cause at the time 8gb didn't exist.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> alot of us got it from this guy.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLBV3-INTEL-XEON-X5650-6-CORE-2-66GHz-12MB-6-40GT-s-95W-PROC-/131256607417?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item1e8f80e2b9
> 
> apparently im the only one who got a damaged cpu from him but everyone else have success stories lol
> 
> so the chance of you getting a baddie is pretty slim.
> 
> um as for ram, you can really just mix and match within the same model number, doesn't have to be a triple kit, you can get it in a dual and a single and it will be all the same if its cheaper. honestly if you need more ram, get 8gb sticks like me, it works on our mobo, asus didn't list it cause at the time 8gb didn't exist.


That's interesting to know about the RAM. I don't seem to really be able to get above 4.20GHz because of my RAM and it needing 1.65v and my usage of all 6 RAM slots. As it is I need CPU voltage of 1.4250v which is pretty high. It's my understanding it might be a little easier for me to OC past 4.20GHz with less CPU voltage if I was utilizing less RAM slots and/or lower voltage RAM. I'm not entirely sure if it's worh it to buy new RAM at this point, unless I sold off this 12gb kit. Hmm... it certainly is tempting since I'd like to be able to get higher and my CPU temps are really decent with my new H105.


----------



## kckyle

the amount of voltage your ram pull is certainly a factor in your oc, thats why i always go for the lowest set of ram as possible, 3 slot is the max i would recommend for high overclock, maybe they improved that on x79 or x99


----------



## cjwally

So, with that being said, should I just buy a new set of memory and sell the 6GB kit that I currently have?


----------



## kckyle

yep, i'm planning on selling my 3x2gb that i bought back in 2009 as well, but never got around to do it. u should do it soon before ram price drops again


----------



## nievz

I'm alright


----------



## Riktar54

_um as for ram, you can really just mix and match within the same model number, doesn't have to be a triple kit, you can get it in a dual and a single and it will be all the same if its cheaper. honestly if you need more ram, get 8gb sticks like me, it works on our mobo, asus didn't list it cause at the time 8gb didn't exist._

WHAT?!?!?!?

I was not aware of this! I am running 6x2gb stick in mine. I will happily sell them and go with some 8gb sticks. Would you care to share what make and model of sticks you are using? And are you running them in dual or triple channel?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> _um as for ram, you can really just mix and match within the same model number, doesn't have to be a triple kit, you can get it in a dual and a single and it will be all the same if its cheaper. honestly if you need more ram, get 8gb sticks like me, it works on our mobo, asus didn't list it cause at the time 8gb didn't exist._
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!?
> 
> I was not aware of this! I am running 6x2gb stick in mine. I will happily sell them and go with some 8gb sticks. Would you care to share what make and model of sticks you are using? And are you running them in dual or triple channel?


check my sig. right now i'm only running 2x8 cause i don't need more than 16gb, actually i don't even need even 8gb only when i fire up photoshop lol. as long as its the same model, u can buy a stick now buy a stick later. or buy a 3rd stick down the road if you want.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

About ram on x58 chipset: http://wp.xin.at/archives/880


----------



## kckyle

wonder if 16gb ram stick would work too lol


----------



## nievz

I noticed something that will break the sleep feature of Windows for me. Whenever it wakes up, it comes back up with different memory timings from the ones i set in the BIOS. like if I set it to 8-9-9-16, it comes back up with 7-9-9-16, in some cases I also saw it use 10-12-12-31. So now I'm stuck with shutting down windows all the time, after I'm done. Anyone noticed this too?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nievz*
> 
> I noticed something that will break the sleep feature of Windows for me. Whenever it wakes up, it comes back up with different memory timings from the ones i set in the BIOS. like if I set it to 8-9-9-16, it comes back up with 7-9-9-16, in some cases I also saw it use 10-12-12-31. So now I'm stuck with shutting down windows all the time, after I'm done. Anyone noticed this too?


that is actually the first time i heard of anything like that. i really wish i can help you but thats news to me


----------



## Greek Wizard

Hi guys, need some help.

Bought a X5680 and 2 new SSD.

installing Windows 7 all went well, boot to desktop and got BSOD about clock interrupt.

I go to BIOS setup default values, reinstall win7 and same thing.

reboot, make it to desktop try for windows update and crash again.

BIOS is newest one but thinking I might reflash.

also thinking of removing some RAM (6 x 4gb).

anything else I should try?


----------



## kckyle

did you clear cmos first?


----------



## Greek Wizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> did you clear cmos first?


Sorry was on my iPad on previous post and was not very tidy.

Yes, I have cleared it, and comes up as default values on the POST screen.

Going to pull some RAM next.


----------



## kckyle

so you were able to boot into window and bsod. what was the bsod code?


----------



## Greek Wizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> so you were able to boot into window and bsod. what was the bsod code?


I was able to boot into Windows, but crashes about a minute after.

The BSOD is "a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval"



I have searched and read pretty well everything related to this.

I have tried everything I can think of and what was asked. I pulled all RAM except one 4GB stick, I have re-installed Win 7 from separate media (USB and Disk). USB was SP1, disk was non-SP1. With SP1 I was able to reach the desktop, now I can't even get to the login screen with the non-SP1

Google/forums suggests this could be a Power Management issues, but I have tried changing everything in BIOS I could think of regarding power. Tried S1 and S3 and Auto.

I am thinking of re-seating the CPU, but I am pretty sure it's a lost cause (temps in BIOS show me CPU is 29.5C/84F). I would check temos in windows but I can't get that far, I actually let it sit overnight after seating it before even turning it on.

Could this be a voltage issue? Although it's on default settings, Hardware Monitor shows 1.17V which should be OK with one stick of RAM?

I am not a big overclocker, but I have built 100+ systems, and this one has me stumped.

I am willing to give this a few more hours of effort, but just in case the ebay seller did get back to me and is willing to refund me if I send it back (he will pay for shipping, or send me another one.

I am a pretty trusting person, so I am going to ask him to send me another one as opposed to a refund.


----------



## kckyle

i had this bsod before, start pulling off hardwares attached to the pc, pull all external that isn't a mouse and keyboard, disconnect the lan if necessary, use 1 stick of ram, and if its stable after that, install all the latest driver from asus website. use only your boot drive.

try swap back to the 950 and see if problem persist.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

bsod 0x101 - usually increase vcore slightly by one or two smallest steps and test.
Had similiar issue with my cpu that started to get freezez after very long load times - so switching from ehavy load to idle was causing stability issues.
Increased vcore slightly and it stopped to occur.


----------



## beans444

Just checking up here. Everyone is jacking up prices on this board! Is this 2009?!

Lol so just thinking a 5670 could be a good upgrade for cheap and was wondering if 8gb dual channel kit sticks will be a better idea or go for12gb triple channel corsair for $163 CND

I wish I could add a few more to the 2gb x 3 I have already but I guess it needs to go.

For those not having a good time overclocking, from memory I recall having to use more vcore for sure, keeping my qpi rather low when going up to 4.2ghz on the i7-930. Yet maybe bumped up one or two notches from what I use at 4ghz.

PS. pcie at 100 IS the fix for usb3.0
I forget what the driver fix was but when I return home this weekend I'll hunt down some important links I saved, including hacked bios for updated marvel drivers. Unless it was posted already.. My bad


----------



## smyrna

Hi all, new member here so greetings to all. Just in the process of putting together a rig that will be dual boot (Win64 Ult & OS X Mav/Yose), the kit is; Asus P6X58D-E, Xeon X5670, Freezer 7 Pro (Rev 2), 12GB (3x4) G.Skill DDR3 1600Mz, GTX 660Ti.

I've read through some of this thread but as you will appreciate it is a massive thread. I've seen some posts that detail OC settings for similar specs to my set up but not exact. I would really appreciate it if anyone could provide a stable OC settings for 4.00 GHz - 4.20 GHz mark which I believe x5670 is cable of (correct me if I'm wrong). Many thanks in advance...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> Hi all, new member here so greetings to all. Just in the process of putting together a rig that will be dual boot (Win64 Ult & OS X Mav/Yose), the kit is; Asus P6X58D-E, Xeon X5670, Freezer 7 Pro (Rev 2), 12GB (3x4) G.Skill DDR3 1600Mz, GTX 660Ti.
> 
> I've read through some of this thread but as you will appreciate it is a massive thread. I've seen some posts that detail OC settings for similar specs to my set up but not exact. I would really appreciate it if anyone could provide a stable OC settings for 4.00 GHz - 4.20 GHz mark which I believe x5670 is cable of (correct me if I'm wrong). Many thanks in advance...


if you go to the recent pic galaxy on the right of this thread. go to october 23rd and you'll see the settings i used to achieve 4ghz oc for 6 core xeon, although at the time i had a x5650, its pretty much the same.


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if you go to the recent pic galaxy on the right of this thread. go to october 23rd and you'll see the settings i used to achieve 4ghz oc for 6 core xeon, although at the time i had a x5650, its pretty much the same.


Hi kckyle and thanks for your reply. I checked out the part of the thread you suggested. I see you have an X5675 (which I believe is an o/c'd X5670). Would your settings for the X5675 apply exactly or would I need to stick with the 22x multiplier? I was considering 22 x 191 = 4,202 or 22 x 200 = 4,400 with 1.30V core. Also, regarding the multiplier and the bus speed, is it not a false exersise to reduce the bus speed in order to use higher multiplier? Sorry if this doesn't make sense, I'm still trying to get my head around it :S


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> Hi kckyle and thanks for your reply. I checked out the part of the thread you suggested. I see you have an X5675 (which I believe is an o/c'd X5670). Would your settings for the X5675 apply exactly or would I need to stick with the 22x multiplier? I was considering 22 x 191 = 4,202 or 22 x 200 = 4,400 with 1.30V core. Also, regarding the multiplier and the bus speed, is it not a false exersise to reduce the bus speed in order to use higher multiplier? Sorry if this doesn't make sense, I'm still trying to get my head around it :S


its fine, the only difference between a 70 and a 75 is 75 has an extra multi, which i didn't use in my oc, so you can copy over the settings,

i hope you are reading my settings from the bios pics i put up and not the cpuz for voltage, cause your pc will not even boot at 1.3v with a 4.2oc,

even though i put it around 1.4v the mobo only draws around 1.3v. so don't be alarm. what displaces in the cpuz is the real voltage your cpu is actually using. i think the 1.4 is more or less the limit u set for the board to go up to.


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> its fine, the only difference between a 70 and a 75 is 75 has an extra multi, which i didn't use in my oc, so you can copy over the settings,
> 
> i hope you are reading my settings from the bios pics i put up and not the cpuz for voltage, cause your pc will not even boot at 1.3v with a 4.2oc,
> 
> even though i put it around 1.4v the mobo only draws around 1.3v. so don't be alarm. what displaces in the cpuz is the real voltage your cpu is actually using. i think the 1.4 is more or less the limit u set for the board to go up to.


I've checked out your settings; Your BIOS screenshots show 25 x 177 = 4,425 with 1.400V whilst the CPUZ shows 23 x 191.9 = 4,413 with 1.320V.

Also, I've seen some posts that state using as low as 1.250V, some serious tweaking must be going on there!..


----------



## kckyle

no tweaks, just mobo likes alot of juice, but doesn't necessarily uses them. so although i put 1.4v, the cpu is only using 1.3-1.4v range.

i think max multi on x5670 is 24, so do 24x180 multi to compensate for it, everything else is the same


----------



## Moparman

I'll post my settings. My chip is amazing and does [email protected] on this board. But changing other voltages can help you with Lower Vcore and higher clocks.


----------



## smyrna

Thanks very much chaps, I look forward to receiving my board and trying your suggestions out. I think I'll be very happy with 4.25 to 4.30 mark if it's stable...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> Thanks very much chaps, I look forward to receiving my board and trying your suggestions out. I think I'll be very happy with 4.25 to 4.30 mark if it's stable...


it will be stable. as long as you don't mind the extra power you be drawing through the socket.


----------



## Moparman

Ok not sure how well that cooler will do at higher clocks 4.2-4.5 but here is my 24/7 now the cpu voltage isn't as high as it shows it's set since you will have Vdroop. but this is what i use it's right at 1.4v under load and 64c max temp on my air cooler.

http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0327_zpszhusp41l.jpg.html

http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0328_zpsi7qwqixd.jpg.html

http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0329_zpstewq4vsj.jpg.html

http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0331_zpstjmegarq.jpg.html


----------



## smyrna

Many thanks guys. I'll report as soon as the system is up n running.


----------



## beans444

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Ok not sure how well that cooler will do at higher clocks 4.2-4.5 but here is my 24/7 now the cpu voltage isn't as high as it shows it's set since you will have Vdroop. but this is what i use it's right at 1.4v under load and 64c max temp on my air cooler.
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0327_zpszhusp41l.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0328_zpsi7qwqixd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0329_zpstewq4vsj.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0331_zpstjmegarq.jpg.html






Moparman! is do you know what the max voltage is with the 5670? I just installed a nzxt kraken x61 in a silent fractal design define r4 case and have my i7-930 up to 4.5ghz. idle is at 38/39c now that I let it sit there a bit..



I'm really looking into a x5670 chip, I just want to make sure I can really take advantage of it







with this new aio and all.

ps. kraken x61 is VERY nice! The CAM software is kinda buggy but if you leave it alone, it's all good


----------



## Greek Wizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i had this bsod before, start pulling off hardwares attached to the pc, pull all external that isn't a mouse and keyboard, disconnect the lan if necessary, use 1 stick of ram, and if its stable after that, install all the latest driver from asus website. use only your boot drive.
> 
> try swap back to the 950 and see if problem persist.


Ok guys, back from Christmas Vacation. I tried booting with just a keyboard and mouse, one stick of RAM not no LAN and still BSOD 30 seconds after I log in.

So I went to BIOS and changed from 6 cores to 2, 3, 4, and 5 cores and no issues, ran great, no BSOD, added all the RAM, still worked perfect. as soon as I activate all 6 cores, it crashes right after windows log in again

I put my 950 back and it runs great.

So should I give up on it and just send it back?

I guess I am willing to try one more time if I can get some ideas on voltage, etc.. should I use the settings from the pics a few posts back?


----------



## kckyle

no no, sounds like one of the core has gone bad, are u within the refund/return period?


----------



## Greek Wizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> no no, sounds like one of the core has gone bad, are u within the refund/return period?


The ebay seller did say he would refund.

OK, I will give up on it.


----------



## smyrna

Hello chaps, sorry about the delay. It all took longer to arrive and to put together than anticipated.

The CPU is a B1 stepper and I've got it running @ 4.1Ghz with Moparman's settings mainly. I only left the DRAM Bus Voltage @ Auto, as my RAM is rated 1.5V I was concerned about setting it @ 1.65V as in Moparman's screenshot. Also I left the CPU voltage @ 1.4V... Screenshots will follow...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> Hello chaps, sorry about the delay. It all took longer to arrive and to put together than anticipated.
> 
> The CPU is a B1 stepper and I've got it running @ 4.1Ghz with Moparman's settings mainly. I only left the DRAM Bus Voltage @ Auto, as my RAM is rated 1.5V I was concerned about setting it @ 1.65V as in Moparman's screenshot. Also I left the CPU voltage @ 1.4V... Screenshots will follow...












you should try clock it as high as you can once you're more familiar with the settings.

on a side note,

here is a personal achievement of mine.


----------



## ctbear

Currently running:

i7 920 D0 @ 3.7 Ghz (auto voltage setting since I wanted the lower states to run on a lower voltage for efficiency/power savings) with Hyper 212 cooler using a single push fan.
P6X58D-E
24GB (4GB x 6) DDR3 RAM - Corsair Dominator CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 (DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Timing 9-9-9-24 Cas Latency 9 1.5V)
Radeon 6970
Corsair HX850 PSU

Would there be any compatibility issues if I were to pick up an *X5650* and overclock it 4ghz+? Specifically, I'm worried if all my RAM would make overclocking the x5650 difficult.
I'm wondering how much improvement and life I'll be able to squeeze out of my "old" system.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kckyle

Ur ram would make the ram speed difficult, can't go above 1600mhz or something, but 4ghz is nothing to worth about, infact it's easier than 920


----------



## ctbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Ur ram would make the ram speed difficult, can't go above 1600mhz or something, but 4ghz is nothing to worth about, infact it's easier than 920


Yea, I'm currently running my RAM at 1419Mhz due to BCLK Freq 177 to get my 3.7Ghz overclock. So it should be simple plug n play with the x5650 overclocked to 4ghz+


----------



## smyrna

Hi all, after the build/ installation of 2 OSs & extensive testing I have my HackPro running @ 4.0GHz very happily. It seems this is the nominal OC given my current cooling capabilities/
I achieved 4.25Ghz with my case fans set to high but the noise was unbearable







I have Win7 Ult & Mac OS X Mavericks on separate SSDs/ all working happily







Here are some screenshots;

BIOS;




Win7;



Mac OS X;


----------



## kckyle

woee thats alot of voltage for 4ghz, you can make do with just 1.3v, or 1.2v if your chip is really good.


----------



## freakb18c1

Nice, job. I would make a few adjustments. I would re tune that to run on 21X, even multipliers are always harder to tune.

Lower PLL is so high lower that back to 1.8 - there's no reason for that to be so high









Enable Load - Line Calibration to to 50% if not Full Calibration.


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> woee thats alot of voltage for 4ghz, you can make do with just 1.3v, or 1.2v if your chip is really good.


Wow! Really? The CPUZ was reading 1.392V though?... Sorry if I'm missing something...


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Nice, job. I would make a few adjustments. I would re tune that to run on 21X, even multipliers are always harder to tune.
> 
> Lower PLL is so high lower that back to 1.8 - there's no reason for that to be so high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enable Load - Line Calibration to to 50% if not Full Calibration.


Heh, PLL was meant to be 1.8, my bad... Now corrected...

I'm trying 21x @4.0GHz with RAM @1528MHz. What CPU voltage would you recommend? Thanks...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> Wow! Really? The CPUZ was reading 1.392V though?... Sorry if I'm missing something...


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*


So, in order to be able reduce my voltage requirements, do I need to increase my multiplier & reduce BCLK frequency? Thanks...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> So, in order to be able reduce my voltage requirements, do I need to increase my multiplier & reduce BCLK frequency? Thanks...


i'm not exactly sure, you can try it out and see which one works in ur favor


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'm not exactly sure, you can try it out and see which one works in ur favor


So, is the voltage reading in CpuZ reflective of the voltage set in the BIOS or is it the live reading from the CPU? Thanks...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> So, is the voltage reading in CpuZ reflective of the voltage set in the BIOS or is it the live reading from the CPU? Thanks...


from what i heard from numerous opinions on here and other forums, it is live reading, with only a slight miscalculation of +/- of .02-.05v, which is pretty accurate imo.


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> from what i heard from numerous opinions on here and other forums, it is live reading, with only a slight miscalculation of +/- of .02-.05v, which is pretty accurate imo.


Here's the latest, voltage set to 1.3V in the BIOS;


This tels me that CpuZ's reading is dictated by the set voltage in the BIOS...


----------



## kckyle

max out the multi and lower the blck, cause on mine when i usually put 1.35 it only tells me 1.3v


----------



## smyrna

Trouble is that x5670 won't give me 23x and max is 24x. So, if I want to stick with odd multis then the highest I can go is 21x (and 1.3V should be fine with that). What do you guys think?

Being an OCD sufferer, I quite like the round figures I get with 20x @200 giving me 4.00GHz & 1600MHz









Just gone up to 21x @200 & 1.3V = 4.2GHz & 1600MHz;


----------



## freakb18c1

Nice, is she stable?


----------



## smyrna

Purring beautifully







With lower voltage temps have dropped too. Idle 34-38C, load 68C.
I might try to go higher once I upgrade my case fans to more efficient and quieter ones...

Thank you all for the invaluable help


----------



## kckyle

speaking of geek bench

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/1777875


----------



## Rylen

Alright got my x5660 installed and working. Now to OC.

How does hyper threading and speed step work. 5660 is *21 multiplier? Turbo is *22 * 23 and *24?

Do the turbo modes get used during any gaming?

I was thinking of 180bclk *21 for a base clock speed of 3.8Ghz and my RAM (3*4GB) @ 1800mhz. How fast would the turbo take all 6 cores during gaming


----------



## kckyle

i think 5660 is 22 multi, or maybe even 23, turbo up to 24.

yeah turbo mode kicks in under load.

the turbo basically kick up another multi, so 21 turns to 22 occasionally.


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think 5660 is 22 multi, or maybe even 23, turbo up to 24.
> 
> yeah turbo mode kicks in under load.
> 
> the turbo basically kick up another multi, so 21 turns to 22 occasionally.


Ok so let's say the 5660 is 22 multi, turbo mode kicks it to 23 and 24?

I've read some people say that that last and final turbo mode doesn't work on all cores, or that it only works on 1 core if all the other cores aren't being used. Any truth to any of that? Or does the motherboard selection play a role in these CPU turbo capabilities, and our Motherboards behave better (turbo on all 6 cores up to 24 multi on my x5660)


----------



## kckyle

um i don't know any software that can monitor which core gets turboed, but i been told the same, only 2 core gets turboed to the last multi. i don't know why but i wasn't able to access the last multi at all on the p6x58d, but on my ud7 it always goes up the last multi when under load.


----------



## Rylen

Ok nevermind found some good info. X5660 is 21 multi 133bclk. Turbo boosts it up to 23 multi if using 3-6 cores.

http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLBV6.html


----------



## kckyle

i thin its 23 multi, if i remember correctly 5650 has 22, no way 5660 has less than that.


----------



## Greek Wizard

OK, I am back.

The e-bay seller sent me a new X5680, and I am happy to say using default settings in my BIOS, it's booted into Windows 7 and I was actually able to run some benchmarks without it crashing.

So at least now it was not something I was doing and the first X5680 I was sent did have a bad core.

Now, since I am so far removed from doing this stuff in the past and this being a "newer" chip for me, does anyone have any starter tips for me to overclock this a little bit?

It's running at stock 3.33 right now, and since my 950 did 4.0, I would like to be back to that point at least.

Would going back a few pages to the 5675/5670 pictures be a good starting point?

Thanks for any help, sorry, I have no idea what half the settings do to be totally honest.

CPU-Z info: valid.canardpc.com/zdbg65

[Edit]Going to use the 5675 settings from this kckyle's post and see what happens.

[Edit #2] So far so good... valid.canardpc.com/1x5tvk

Thank for all the help!


----------



## kckyle

yeah that looks good, you can probably try to lower the vcore a bit and see if its stable, but the vcore ur at now its pretty good as well.


----------



## Riktar54

I just upgraded my video card to a XFX R9 290 Double D card and noticed some really varied CPU voltages when I check it in CPU-Z. I had some variations with my old (HiS R9 270) video card but nothing as crazy as the swings I am now getting. As in 0.936 all the way up to 1.184. and this is when the only thing running is the CPU-Z program. The voltage swings are noted over a 3 minute period. But no matter how long I watch it, the swings just keep going

My Corsair CX600M has never gave my an ounce of trouble and while the system seems to run just fine I am concerned about these new wild swings in the CPU voltage. And yes, I know XFX recomends a 750 watt supply with the r9 290.

Monitoring the wattage (Measured from my UPS) used from the whole system shows a low end of 235watts up to 440 when I am gaming.

Just to note I am running the following:

Mobo: Asus P6X58D-E
CPU: Xeon X5650 clocked to 3.574
Memory: 12 gigs (6x2) Corsair dominator DDR3 running at 1600
Hard Drive: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD
Video Card: XFX R9 290(non X) Double D

Are these variations in CPU voltage normal?


----------



## kckyle

yeah its normal, it means something is running in the background thats causing the the cpu voltage, when underload the cpu kicks up gear to process it. if ur running idle and notice spikes and ur not doing anything, it could mean there might be something in the background that ur not aware of.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> Hi all, after the build/ installation of 2 OSs & extensive testing I have my HackPro running @ 4.0GHz very happily. It seems this is the nominal OC given my current cooling capabilities/
> I achieved 4.25Ghz with my case fans set to high but the noise was unbearable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Win7 Ult & Mac OS X Mavericks on separate SSDs/ all working happily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some screenshots;
> 
> BIOS;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win7;
> 
> 
> 
> Mac OS X;


I was wondering how you dual boot. I have been using drive selector in a 4 in 3 hdd cage in my Hack. Sorry for being a bit OT.


----------



## smyrna

Hi, I'm using tonymacx86's method (http://www.tonymacx86.com) to run Mac OS X on my rig. The MultiBeast tool installs a boot loader (Chimera) which allows you to make selection at POST (or, let it boot straight into OS X). The website is full of useful info and installation is rather easy...

http://www.tonymacx86.com/mavericks-desktop-guides/112389-unibeast-install-os-x-mavericks-any-supported-intel-based-pc.html


----------



## spdaimon

Thanks! I didn't realize that. I've been to his site on and off over the year. Thanks again for the tip!

EDIT: Be kind of cool to have a hexacore Hack!


----------



## spdaimon

Well, I've haven't been asking many questions, just trying to soak up all the tips. Thanks again to @kckyle for trying to help me with my X58-UD3 board. It was Rev 1.0, so it didn't support Xeon, think I needed Rev 1.1

Anyhow, I ended up picking up a P6X58DE and paired it with a X5675. I also picked up a R3E (paid 2x the P6's price







) and a X5650, probably same price per system over all. I going to work on lowering the core voltages based on some tips I've seen here. I got the X5675 IBT stable at 3.6Ghz, and the X5650 stable at 4.0Ghz. My BOINC crunching monsters!

One thing that kind of baffled me is how and when to relax memory timings. I try not to reask something someone already said, but I haven't really seen anything. I usually use the XMP, but raising the BCLK will raise the speed of the CPU and memory, so to compensate, I lower the memory multiplier. When someone says to loosen the timings, what exactly they mean by that? Is it simply adding 1 to each number? Sorry for a noob question.


----------



## kckyle

you can set the ratio between blck and ram speed. i always set it to 2:10 so if i do 160mhz blck i get 1600mhz ram speed. but ram speed aren't really too important to be honest. for my x5675, i set 25 multi x 160 blck. FSB to DRAM ratio is 2:10. you should be able to achieve 4ghz with that setting at 1.25v no problem.

as for timing, i wouldn't go above 9. keep it at 8, 7 if your ram is that good.


----------



## Rylen

I found an old P6X58D Premium.

How does the socket look to you guys? 5 years ago I thought I bent the pins, so I bought a new one figuring I would just RMA this one or whatever. Well 5 years have passed and I never did anyhing with this board lol. Didn't try to RMA or anything.

I don't remember if I ever did check to see if the board works after I thought I bent the pins, and I don't wanna go through the hassle of taking apart my working computer to see if this board works... Hmmm


----------



## kckyle

take a picture of the bent pins and lets have a look, i got my ud7 from a friend on here with 4 bent pins, took a pin needle and pushed it back, and its been humming along fine since thn.


----------



## kckyle

can't really tell from the pic, is the pins completely knocked off or just bent? if its bent just get a pin needle and push it back and ur good to go.


----------



## Rylen

The completely knocked off looking pin in the middle.. That's normal for LGA 1366 isn't it?


----------



## kckyle

um either i read it wrong or you didn't make it clear enough. so is the pin completely knocked off? if so you can try to put a cpu and see if it boot, cause some of these pins aren't really necessary needed to function. i had 4 pins not making contact before, and the only problem i ran into was ram slot 5 and 6 not being detected.

edit: what do you mean the one in the middle, are you talking about the capacitors?


----------



## Rylen

I need some help with RAM timings auto aint cutting it. Dont know what to do


----------



## suprc4

Got my Xeon 5670 today. A little backstory. Been running the i7 920 and a asus p6x58d since 2010 or 2011. The mobo has 6 bent pins which only allows me to use the last 2 ram slots so i only have 8 gigs in single channel. In 2013 i upgraded to an i7 3770k and asus z77 sabertooth. I had the i7 at 4.9ghz watercooled. I ended up selling it because it really didnt make a difference from the i7 920. However I couldn't get my i7 920 past 3.8 ghz. I've been looking for the longest time at a used xeon but idk why I never bought one. So i was looking at dual xeons and an evga sr2 on ebay but it was too much money right now. So I got the xeon today and on first try overclocking it I hit 4.5ghz. I then tried 5ghz and 4.7 but I couldn't get it. I'm gonna have a look through this thread and see if I can pick up any useful info. It's been so long since I've overclocked my x58 board so I'm a little rusty.

By the way this overclock is on a corsair H60(The original one) and my temps haven't passed 60c yet at full load. This cpu runs so much cooler. I haven't transferred my custom loop yet from my other case. I'll try overclocking it higher when I do.


----------



## kckyle

you can bent the pins back with a pin needle, thats what i did with my ud7 x58 board. my last 2 dimms wasn't working before. and now its all fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> I need some help with RAM timings auto aint cutting it. Dont know what to do


that timing is pretty sloppy, go to bios and tighten it around 777 20 or 888 24 if you can.


----------



## Skylit

Hmm.. Not bad for 20 bucks.

Haven't messed with tuning the processor, but I'm fairly certain this is a good chip given the low voltage on auto.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Hey Guys!

I can't seem to find my MOBO manual and I wanted to know what kind of RAM this MOBO supported since I only have 6 Gigs right now. My original RAM sticks are no longer sold so I was hoping to find something bigger/better.

Thanks!


----------



## Dotachin

There is an official list in their website but it is very old. Most sticks should work, I'm running 3x8gb crusial ballistix.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> There is an official list in their website but it is very old. Most sticks should work, I'm running 3x8gb crusial ballistix.


same, im running 2x8gb crucial low profile. works like a charm and i only need to put 1.3v


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> There is an official list in their website but it is very old. Most sticks should work, I'm running 3x8gb crusial ballistix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> same, im running 2x8gb crucial low profile. works like a charm and i only need to put 1.3v


Thanks guys! I tried looking on their website and couldn't find our MOBO anymore... Regardless, it's good to know that it can support 8GB sticks.

Thanks!


----------



## Bad Bimr

Guy's new to this forum but been following this thread since the start. I have had this board and an i7-920 D0 stepping pretty much since release. Figured it is time to upgrade and bought an Asus Z87 over a year ago and a i7-4790K not to long ago. I never built the new system. Then all of a sudden I thought to myself I was taking a step backwards and I should do an X99. Sold the i7-4790K and hoping to get the Z87 Deluxe sold soon. Looking at the i7-5820K and an Asus board. Now I come here and see all this xeon talk. Now I am all confused. X99 or save a ton of cash and get a xeon. Thinking the later is the better choice but which xeon? Current deals are x5650 ($75), X5660 ($85), X5670 ($100), X5675 ($120). I am looking for the most stable 4.0 - 4.2 OC. Is getting the higher clocked (multiplier) worth the extra cash. Any insight and experience will be welcomed.

One more thing is I am a bit confused with the multiplier. When set to the max in BIOS do all cores clock to that or just a singe go. As I see people here using a 23X or 24X multiplier on the X5660 when it's only a 22X factory.

Thanks

BB


----------



## kckyle

Depends what you do, if ur application focus on multi core thn yeah get a Xeon, for 4.2ghz overclock a 5650 is suffice enough, I only got a 5675 cause I want to play with higher multi


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> I have Win7 Ult & Mac OS X Mavericks on separate SSDs/ all working happily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some screenshots;
> 
> Mac OS X;


Awesome! Did you try Yosemite also? I wonder if it would work on the P6X58D.

Anywayz, around christmas I upgraded my gtx670SLI to one GTX970 so I could play Far Cry 4 maxed on 1080p. Now after a few months I am looking to upgrade something again.
I am still very happy with the Xeon I bought last summer, and do not really see an advantage to upgrade to a new CPU and Mobo combination.

I feel the only thing that holds my system back at the moment are the SATA ports. I would love to hook my 840pro's to a real SATA3 port.
A few days ago I stumbeled upon a MegaRAID SAS 9260-8i card which is affordable priced. Just took a look at the manual, and also booting from the card is possible.

Did anyone try a hardware raidcard to get better reading/writing speeds?

Besides gaming I meanly using my desktop for parring and extracting, so if I could speed up that process it would be great.
Any thoughts?

Edit: just found out that the mobo itself also need to support to boot from a pci-card...


----------



## smyrna

I'm sticking with Mavericks for the time being. Yosemite was still problemetic at the time of installation and I haven't considered it since.

I have a StarTech SATA3 in my rig where my two SSDs are connected to, fast enough for CAD, 3D & rendering...


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> I'm sticking with Mavericks for the time being. Yosemite was still problemetic at the time of installation and I haven't considered it since.
> 
> I have a StarTech SATA3 in my rig where my two SSDs are connected to, fast enough for CAD, 3D & rendering...


I tried the same with mavericks during the summer, but ended up with not enough space...

The StarTech SATA3 looks like a good and much cheaper alternative then the raidcard I had in mind. Can you utilize the full speed of your SSD's with this?
And how is it possible to set up an RAID array?


----------



## smyrna

Providing you install it in a full speed PCIe slot you should get full SATA3. I haven't looked into RAID at all...


----------



## Narremans

Anyone here tried an m2 ssd combined with a m2 pcie adapter? That is about as fast as it gets at the moment (without an LSI raid and multiple ssd's).


----------



## kckyle

i have Yosemite on my p6x58d. the sound drive took awhile to get it to work but so far i have sound, ethernet, graphic driver working.


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i have Yosemite on my p6x58d. the sound drive took awhile to get it to work but so far i have sound, ethernet, graphic driver working.


Hi Kckyle, can you please share the audio solution for Yosemite (incase I have the time & patience to have a go at some point)? Thanks...


----------



## kckyle

i have to dig through it, but i had to inject kext and couple other lines, there is a thread about using osx on p6x58d floating on google i'll see if i can find it


----------



## kckyle

http://www.tonymacx86.com/yosemite-desktop-support/144695-yosemite-asus-p6x58d-premium.html


----------



## smyrna

Thanks mate...


----------



## Narremans

Thanks kckyle, I am gonna try it in a few days.

I am allmost ready to order the following two items:
- samsung xp941 128gb M.2 (for OS installs)
- Addonics ADM2PX4 PCIe to M.2 SSD adapter (http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6422/addonics-adm2px4-pcie-3-0-to-m-2-ssd-adapter-review/index.html)

I hope this combination will make my pc a lot faster. Despite lacking PCIE3.0, the adapter also works on PCIE2.0 and with enough lanes on the mobo this should still be fast enough to take full advantage of the xp941 (since the internal bus of this SSD is pcie2.0 x4)

For the two SSD's I use at the moment (2x Samsung 840 pro 512gb) I am thinking about adding a sataIII 6gbps pci-express controller. The one I found so far (PEXSAT32 2-port PCI Express 6Gbit/s SATA 3.0 Controller) has a marvell controller and will not utilize the full speed of the 840 pro's...Any recommendations?


----------



## kckyle

yeah i see this method floating around on macrumours alot.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1685821


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah i see this method floating around on macrumours alot.
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1685821


Looks cool! Never heard about Velocity X2 before, thanks for showing this alternative


----------



## kckyle

http://www.amazon.com/Apricorn-Velocity-Extreme-Performance-VEL-SOLO-X2/dp/B0090IA3GY/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1429258327&sr=1-1&keywords=pcie+ssd+adapter


----------



## cihan

I have been using the motherboard with X5650 and 3x8GB of G.skill f3-1600c9s-8gxm, the memory mentioned here: g.skill f3-1600c9s-8gxm

It has a SPS speed of 1333MHz and tested speed of 1600MHz.

When I want to run it at 1600MHz, PC never posts. I have also tried MemOK button but it wasn't helpful. However when I try to overclock the RAM to 1700 MHz increasing the baseclock, it works flawlessly.

I am running the DIMMs at9-9-9-24 as they are promised to be run at.

I would be really happy if someone could help me run them at 1600MHz without overclocking the CPU and changing the CPU multiplier.


----------



## smyrna

Hi all, does anyone know how to utilise the max 24GB ram on this board? I've invested in an extra 12GB (total 24GB) and I only get 16GB to show!..


----------



## kckyle

let me guess..you have windows 7 home edition right?


----------



## smyrna

You mean me? I have 8.1 Pro & OS X 10.9. The BIOS won't register anymore than 16GB (with my O/C settings).

I'm currently running with the following O/C settings;
4.00Ghz
BCLK @ 200
DRAM Freq @ 1603Mhz
DRAM V @ AUTO
UCLK @ 3208Mhz
QPI 7218MT/s
CPU V @ 1.29375


----------



## kckyle

hm my hackintosh have the same problem from time to time. try backing down ur oc and see if it will detect


----------



## smyrna

Panic over, seems I had a duff stick







swapping out solved it. I now have full 24GB at my given O/C settings


----------



## Narremans

Unfortunately it appears that it is not possible to use the samsung x941 (or the newer sm951) as a bootable drive on the X58 platform combined with an m2-to-pcie-adapter. Both drives are only bootable in 2006-2012 Mac Pro's and X99 mobo's and some Z97's models...What a bummer


----------



## kckyle

oh really. if thats the case i'm getting one for my 09 mac pro lol


----------



## Narremans

Just bought a third 840 pro 512gb disc, together with a LSI Megaraid 9265-8i. Hopefully I can do some testing during the weekend


----------



## kckyle

good thing you didn't get the 840 evo lol


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> good thing you didn't get the 840 evo lol


What do you mean?

Edit: ah I get it, performance problems...new firmware needed etc...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

gota love these old boards some of the best overclockers out for x58 makes matching them with the xeons a beast lol if i had this befor i would never built a sandy bridge rig, i got 4400mhz on my x5675 with 18gigs of memory cpuz and settings below.

http://valid.x86.fr/mia12m


----------



## kckyle

i think i installed turbo v and thn after sliding a blck it crashed, after that i haven't bothered with it









sandy held like a good 10 percent over a 920, but westmere really closed in on that.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think i installed turbo v and thn after sliding a blck it crashed, after that i haven't bothered with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandy held like a good 10 percent over a 920, but westmere really closed in on that.


I just use it to show settings i dont use it to overclock or anything.


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> You mean me? I have 8.1 Pro & OS X 10.9. The BIOS won't register anymore than 16GB (with my O/C settings).
> 
> I'm currently running with the following O/C settings;
> 4.00Ghz
> BCLK @ 200
> DRAM Freq @ 1603Mhz
> DRAM V @ AUTO
> UCLK @ 3208Mhz
> QPI 7218MT/s
> CPU V @ 1.29375


Hi guys, I wonder if you can help with this...

I doubled the RAM in my rig to 24GB recently, when my settings were as above. However, my system became unstable with those settings, so I lowered the settings to the following;
4.00Ghz
BCLK @ 182
DRAM Freq @ 1459Mhz
DRAM V @ AUTO
UCLK @ 3284Mhz
QPI 6568MT/s
CPU V @ 1.29375

Seems the RAM overclocking became unstable with the 24GB. Is there anything I can change in order to achieve 1600MHz RAM speed while maintaining stability around 4.00GHz mark? Higher voltage setting, or similar? Thanks...


----------



## kckyle

whats the timing on the ram


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> whats the timing on the ram


I have G.Skill DDR3-12800 9-9-9-24 1.5V modules with voltage set to auto...


----------



## kckyle

looks like your cpu's imc isn't that strong, no worries, you can compensate by raising certain settings. i have to dig around and see which ones since i haven't done it ina while. from what i read 1600mhz is the highest it goes for regular i7, however idk if thats also the case for xeon.


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> looks like your cpu's imc isn't that strong, no worries, you can compensate by raising certain settings. i have to dig around and see which ones since i haven't done it ina while. from what i read 1600mhz is the highest it goes for regular i7, however idk if thats also the case for xeon.


Thanks mate, will look forward to any input...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ioh and qpi usualy what has to be adjusted to help make stable at higher memory clocks and higher amounts of memory.


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> ioh and qpi usualy what has to be adjusted to help make stable at higher memory clocks and higher amounts of memory.


Do you mean they need to be incresed?..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> ioh and qpi usualy what has to be adjusted to help make stable at higher memory clocks and higher amounts of memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean they need to be incresed?..
Click to expand...

yes if your having problems with large amounts of memory sometimes even smaller amounts my cpu has a weak imc but after bumping up my ioh and qpi its stable now at 4400 ddr 1680ish 3500 unicore have to play around and see.


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yes if your having problems with large amounts of memory sometimes even smaller amounts my cpu has a weak imc but after bumping up my ioh and qpi its stable now at 4400 ddr 1680ish 3500 unicore have to play around and see.


Thanks Bal3Wolf, I upped them to 1.3 and got 4.22Ghz @ 1570 which is progress









I"ll tweak further when I have more time, thanks...


----------



## kckyle

was just gonna post but looks like bal3wolf beat me to it


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smyrna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yes if your having problems with large amounts of memory sometimes even smaller amounts my cpu has a weak imc but after bumping up my ioh and qpi its stable now at 4400 ddr 1680ish 3500 unicore have to play around and see.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bal3Wolf, I upped them to 1.3 and got 4.22Ghz @ 1570 which is progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I"ll tweak further when I have more time, thanks...
Click to expand...

not sure id go above 1.25 on ioh but qpi your good to 1.35 for me to get 4400 i needed 1.24 ioh and 1.32 qpi and its 100% stable with 18gigs of memory.


----------



## smyrna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> not sure id go above 1.25 on ioh but qpi your good to 1.35 for me to get 4400 i needed 1.24 ioh and 1.32 qpi and its 100% stable with 18gigs of memory.


Noted, thanks...


----------



## SquidgyB

Hi guys, just thought I'd drop in and give some of my experiences with this board.

I've been running the P6X58D-E for several years now, with a 920 under a TRUE 120. The board and CPU originally came from Dave over at clunk.org.uk (sadly the site is RIP) - they were his main testing rig at the time.

That was running at 4GHz since I had it - but I don't remember the voltages used. Last few weeks I bought a Titan X, and decided to go the whole hog and watercool the lot. New case, new WC blocks, and what I thought would be a straightforward swap.

Oh, the best laid plans of mice and men and all that...

So the PSU had been around for a long while. It didn't like the move ( I think - this is as much as I can gather) and basically popped...taking out the motherboard and GPU (I didn't think that was actually possible, but it seems that's exactly what happened. After the "incident" the PSU won't even spin up a fan, and the mobo and GPU are dead - lighs come on but nobody's home it seems).

SO. As I already had the blocks, I scoured ebay and found a relatively good deal on a 980x, memory and another P6X58D-E. New PSU, new case, _another_ Titan (I hope to claim the blown parts on home insurance - accidental damage. I didn't short anything or do anything really stupid, I've been building PCs for... a while now).

Right, seeing what the new mobo and CPU can do under water and, well, I'm rather pleasantly surprised!

First off, BCLK... I wasn't expecting this at all but - straight up to 220 _with no extra voltage_ (with all other multipliers turned down ofc, but still, I definitely expected to be bumping up QPI/DRAM a little but... not needed! I don't know if that's "normal", but I like it!

So, happy about that, I pulled it back down to 200 and left it there.

Next, CPU. The 980x went up to 4GHz without any extra volts (I set the main voltages to their defaults, rather than leaving on Auto). 4.2GHz needs ~1.33-34v and QPI/DRAM at 1.25, 4.4GHz is approaching 1.4v on the CPU - and not quite stable enough for prime95. I haven't done anything with OCing in a few years now as I've been happily running at 4GHz until this "upgrade". I might be able to bring the CPU voltage down a bit with further tweaking in other sections, but we'll see. All this with HT on too - temps don't get over 50-55 deg C.

So yeah, quite happy with the new (old) board. Would be nice to hit 4.4 stable 24/7 without putting lots of voltage through, but 4.2 will do me for now unless I hit some magic settings...


----------



## spdaimon

Hey guys, what would you recommend for an air cooler? I was tweaking my X5675 on the P6X58D-E and got it stable to 4.4Ghz @1.34v with IBT. However, I see that core0 is 85C under load (not running IBT, run [email protected] atm ...IBT temp probably higher.. yikes!) and the others are 75-79. Probably means a couple things. A) TIM needs to be reapplied. B) My ol' Corsair H70 isn't cutting it. All I got laying around is a Hyper 212+, but not sure thats going to be much better. My setup is in Storm Stryker case, so I can probably fit. Meanwhile I am going to take it down to 4.2Ghz or 4Ghz. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Hey guys, what would you recommend for an air cooler? I was tweaking my X5675 on the P6X58D-E and got it stable to 4.4Ghz @1.34v with IBT. However, I see that core0 is 85C under load (not running IBT, run [email protected] atm ...IBT temp probably higher.. yikes!) and the others are 75-79. Probably means a couple things. A) TIM needs to be reapplied. B) My ol' Corsair H70 isn't cutting it. All I got laying around is a Hyper 212+, but not sure thats going to be much better. My setup is in Storm Stryker case, so I can probably fit. Meanwhile I am going to take it down to 4.2Ghz or 4Ghz. Thanks in advance.


id redo tim first thing and see how it works out then look into a new cooler the xeons run pretty cool it seems so could just be a tim issue.


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah, thats what I was thinking too. Don't want to spend money if I don't have to. However, now that I did that, its still bouncing around at 84-87C on core 0 even after changing the TIM. It look like I had AC5 on it before, I put MX-4 on it, spread it out this time and reapplied the heatsink. But still seems to be the same, even though I lowered it to 4.2Ghz.


----------



## kckyle

d14/d15


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah, was thinking on going to that next or your Megahelms. I have a D14 on a Gigabyte X79...does a great job, though blocks the first PCIe slot. Should have checked there list. :-/ Going to swap it out for a Asrock Extreme 6 thats is compatible. Its weird how the first for is 10C higher, 4th core is close to the same temp, but the others are cool. Either the sensors are screwed up, or the cold plate isnt functioning properly. I have it at 4Ghz, and the cores are staying below 70, except for the first that is around 75. Fustrating. Well, I should check the compatibility list at Noctra first....

Green light for all Asus X58 models. Excellent!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, was thinking on going to that next or your Megahelms. I have a D14 on a Gigabyte X79...does a great job, though blocks the first PCIe slot. Should have checked there list. :-/ Going to swap it out for a Asrock Extreme 6 thats is compatible. Its weird how the first for is 10C higher, 4th core is close to the same temp, but the others are cool. Either the sensors are screwed up, or the cold plate isnt functioning properly. I have it at 4Ghz, and the cores are staying below 70, except for the first that is around 75. Fustrating. Well, I should check the compatibility list at Noctra first....
> 
> Green light for all Asus X58 models. Excellent!


your chip could be uneven causing some cores to run hotter if your brave enugh or done it befor you could lap it.


----------



## spdaimon

Hmmm... That is something to check out. I haven't done it before but I understand the concept on how to do it more or less.


----------



## kckyle

if you wanna push as high oc as possible get the d14/15, however i do think a megahalem black with corsair sp fans is the best looking air cooler i have seen. and at 4-4.5ghz the megahalem cools very well, i never went above 70c


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Hmmm... That is something to check out. I haven't done it before but I understand the concept on how to do it more or less.


been a while sence i did one but iv lapped 2 pentium D's, 3 q6600's, 1 930 and 1 2600k all worked fine afterwards if i recall you get a razer blade and test to see if the chip is flat from corner to corner and test your heatsink im sure theirs a how to on ocn on how to do it exactly.


----------



## spdaimon

Agreed. I look into it more seriously after the Pentathlon. Don't want to be down a machine. Lol. Thanks guys for the suggestions. Gives me something to think about.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Agreed. I look into it more seriously after the Pentathlon. Don't want to be down a machine. Lol. Thanks guys for the suggestions. Gives me something to think about.


lol i havet boinced much in years i enjoy a cool room now days lol.


----------



## Magemax

Hi guys !

I decided to buy a x5670 for my p6x58d-e, and started to overclock.

I managed a stable overclock at 4.2 ghz ( 21 x 200 ) and 12 go ram at 1600mhz with 1.26 vcore with load line calibration enabled. All others voltages (qpi, ioh ...) are set to default (not auto). I also disabled cpu tm function, cpu spread function, pcie spread function, intel virtualization.

I read a lot of topics about this board and xeons but I still have two questions :

- I have intel speedstep and c1e enabled but my multiplier does'nt decrease when the proc is on idle (well it goes to x12 for like 1 second and then go back to x21 for a long time). I tried lowering the bclk and put multipliers on auto but it didn't work either. Am I missing something ? Is there an option i should enable ?

- I was aiming for 4.4ghz in the first place. But it looks like I need too much vcore to get 22 multiplier working (i dont want to go above 1.35 and it doesn't work at 1.35v). As I said, all others voltages are set to default (qpi is 1.20, ioh 1.10 ...). I read that ioh as an impact on multiplier. Should I try to up it ? What value would be safe ? Is there any other voltage i could try ?

Ty for reading.


----------



## daffy82

Hi.

Premium owner here. I got hands on a X5650. Can anyone tell me what BIOS settings I should try? The cooler is a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU.

I've been reading that 20x 200 works with auto set but I don't know if thats going to work with that cooler?

I have 12GB DDR3 RAM.

Im very novice when it comes to overclocking fyi









Best regards!


----------



## Narremans

I used the links in the second post of this thread a bit as a guideline, to start with.


----------



## daffy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> I used the links in the second post of this thread a bit as a guideline, to start with.


But those guides are for i7 920 right? Can I use those to settings with the x5650?`

Thanks


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magemax*
> 
> Hi guys !
> 
> I decided to buy a x5670 for my p6x58d-e, and started to overclock.
> 
> I managed a stable overclock at 4.2 ghz ( 21 x 200 ) and 12 go ram at 1600mhz with 1.26 vcore with load line calibration enabled. All others voltages (qpi, ioh ...) are set to default (not auto). I also disabled cpu tm function, cpu spread function, pcie spread function, intel virtualization.
> 
> I read a lot of topics about this board and xeons but I still have two questions :
> 
> - I have intel speedstep and c1e enabled but my multiplier does'nt decrease when the proc is on idle (well it goes to x12 for like 1 second and then go back to x21 for a long time). I tried lowering the bclk and put multipliers on auto but it didn't work either. Am I missing something ? Is there an option i should enable ?
> 
> - I was aiming for 4.4ghz in the first place. But it looks like I need too much vcore to get 22 multiplier working (i dont want to go above 1.35 and it doesn't work at 1.35v). As I said, all others voltages are set to default (qpi is 1.20, ioh 1.10 ...). I read that ioh as an impact on multiplier. Should I try to up it ? What value would be safe ? Is there any other voltage i could try ?
> 
> Ty for reading.


i have tried this many times since i idle alot more than using it 100 percent. so far i got the multi to drop back down but the voltage nevertheless remained the same. therefore kinda beating the point.

you can do 4.4ghz around 1.35v no problem, honestly you are fine up to 1.4v, i had mine run at that voltage for months before going back down again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy82*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Premium owner here. I got hands on a X5650. Can anyone tell me what BIOS settings I should try? The cooler is a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU.
> 
> I've been reading that 20x 200 works with auto set but I don't know if thats going to work with that cooler?
> 
> I have 12GB DDR3 RAM.
> 
> Im very novice when it comes to overclocking fyi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards!


if anything having a high multi with lower blck works better with some of the settings being on auto.

that cooler is really good. plus xeon runs around 10-15c cooler than i7 counterpart. i have my old bios setting saved on my pc, i'll try to find it later today.


----------



## Magemax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i have tried this many times since i idle alot more than using it 100 percent. so far i got the multi to drop back down but the voltage nevertheless remained the same. therefore kinda beating the point.
> 
> you can do 4.4ghz around 1.35v no problem, honestly you are fine up to 1.4v, i had mine run at that voltage for months before going back down again.


Well it doesn't work at 1.35v. The thing is i upped the vcore only, should I up other voltages too to achieve 22 x 200 ?


----------



## kckyle

there are other settings other than vcore you have to tune for 4.4ghz oc, when you put in 1.4v it doesn't mean its going to be 1.4v constant but more of a cap limit telling the mobo how much it can use.


----------



## daffy82

Thanks man much appriciated!


----------



## Magemax

I tried your settings but didn't work (went to windows but crashed after 10 secs of OCCD). I'll stick with 4.2ghz and lower vcore. Thanks anyway !


----------



## kckyle

since you can't do x25 you have to tweak things a little bit different. use mine as more of guideline


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magemax*
> 
> I tried your settings but didn't work (went to windows but crashed after 10 secs of OCCD). I'll stick with 4.2ghz and lower vcore. Thanks anyway !


Not sure if they will help you but my settings below in the turbov i run 210*21 with voltages below.


----------



## daffy82

I just got my X5650 today and im up and running on my Premium but I need help to tweak it. Please have a look:



http://imgur.com/gFSK1


Does it look right to you guys? I know jack about overclocking.

Is it too much? Or perhaps I can achieve even more?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy82*
> 
> I just got my X5650 today and im up and running on my Premium but I need help to tweak it. Please have a look:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gFSK1
> 
> 
> Does it look right to you guys? I know jack about overclocking.
> 
> Is it too much? Or perhaps I can achieve even more?


that looks good, i think you can get away with lower vcore if you try 22 multi. at least that was my case when i had a 5650


----------



## daffy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> that looks good, i think you can get away with lower vcore if you try 22 multi. at least that was my case when i had a 5650


Ok thanks.

Just to be sure... Should I raise CPU ratio setting to 22 and keep the BLCK at 200? Do I need to do more? or keep the rest on auto? also speedstep should be disabled right?


----------



## kckyle

it won't save you that much if any at all but i have noticed higher multi tend to sip less power. you can adjust your blck accordingly to cpu ratio if you wanna maintain the same oc.

as for the rest of the settings, use my screenshot as a guideline.


----------



## daffy82

I did raise the multi to 22 which resulted in bsod or freeze on boot. This happens when I use the settings from your screenshots and if I just use 22 multi and 200 BLCK and rest on auto.

My PSU is a antec 850W 80plus Bronze. Can that be the reason I can't boot up?


----------



## kckyle

well if you did 22x200 you're gonna get 4.4ghz not 4ghz, therefore you're gonna have to raise vcore significantly.


----------



## daffy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> well if you did 22x200 you're gonna get 4.4ghz not 4ghz, therefore you're gonna have to raise vcore significantly.


Would this be doable with the Noctua NH-U12P SE2 ? If yes; could you be so kind and provide a vcore number I can put in?


----------



## kckyle

the cooler is more than adequate. for 4ghz a 1.3v is enough, for 4.4ghz i would say 1.4v, if stable start lowering the vcore til you bsod.


----------



## daffy82

How much does one suggest the vcore to be raised? Would be doable with th noctua air cooler?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> the cooler is more than adequate. for 4ghz a 1.3v is enough, for 4.4ghz i would say 1.4v, if stable start lowering the vcore til you bsod.


Here is what I tried:

1.
Set multi to 22
BLCK 200
CPU Voltage 1.4
QPI/DRAM Core voltage 1.35
Rest = auto

Result: BSOD when windows boots up

2.
Set multi to 22
BLCK 200
CPU Voltage 1.4
Rest = auto

Result: BSOD when windows boots up

3. (this was just to try and get past 4Ghz)
Set multi to 22 (4070Mhz)
BLCK *185*
CPU Voltage 1.3
Rest = auto

Result: This time I could boot into windows fine. I ran a cinebench and got a BSOD in the middel of it...

Can my RAM be the reason? I think they are 1333Mhz.


----------



## kckyle

its not just vcore and qpi dram core v you have to change. there are alot other settings you have to tweak to get it to stable.

cpu pll voltage 1.8
ioh voltage try 1.3
ich voltage try 1.2
enable llc
disable cpu spread spectrum
diable c1e
disable cpu tm
disable a20m

your ram is fine, you are good up to 1600mhz if you want

if you bsod during benching means you need more vcore


----------



## Bal3Wolf

def dont disable cpu tm if he over heats he could burn up the cpu and board rest are ok to disable.


----------



## kckyle

hm really? didn't know that, everyone kept telling me to turn that setting off. good to know


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hm really? didn't know that, everyone kept telling me to turn that setting off. good to know


cpu thermal protection while it might stop your cpu from downclocking when close the the thermal limit you could pay the price later if it kils or degrades the cpu.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol i havet boinced much in years i enjoy a cool room now days lol.


I tinkered with the X5675 some more this morning and set it back to 23 *160, and set the voltage to auto just to see. Previously, I had it set to 1.35 volts, and thats what the chip whated to use. Set to auto, it used 1.2v at 3.6Ghz! Setting it to 25*160 its useing 1.28v. vDroop is off, so it dips to 1.24v with full load, but core 0 only gets as high as 65C. I ordered a NH-D14 though. Wanted to try that before lapping. I've noticed the same thing going on with my X5650 and X5660 as well. The Zalman 10X seems to be doing a slightly better job keeping the X5660 cool at 4.2Ghz than the Antec 920 on the X5650 at 4Ghz.
I changed the BCLK back to 160 from 200 because Teamviewer was crashing. Not sure if I need to bump the IOH or the Dram/core voltage to see if it fixes that. It passed IBT though, so no sure. I've reinstalled it and same problem.


----------



## daffy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> its not just vcore and qpi dram core v you have to change. there are alot other settings you have to tweak to get it to stable.
> 
> cpu pll voltage 1.8
> ioh voltage try 1.3
> ich voltage try 1.2
> enable llc
> disable cpu spread spectrum
> diable c1e
> disable cpu tm
> disable a20m
> 
> your ram is fine, you are good up to 1600mhz if you want
> 
> if you bsod during benching means you need more vcore


I did the changes and this time I could boot into windows. But as applications was starting up I got BSOD. So its looking better i guess? My settings are :

Multi: 22
BLCK: 200
Cpu voltage 1.4
cpu pll voltage 1.8
ioh voltage try 1.3
ich voltage try 1.2
enable llc
disable cpu spread spectrum
diable c1e
enable cpu tm
disable a20m


----------



## kckyle

you need more vcore it seems its not handling the voltage spike well


----------



## daffy82

Sorry for being ignorant but what is vcore exactly? Do you mean CPU pll voltage?


----------



## kckyle

no vcore is the voltage for the cpu


----------



## daffy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> no vcore is the voltage for the cpu


But can I set vcore to 1.5 or 1.6? Isn't that too much?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> no vcore is the voltage for the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> But can I set vcore to 1.5 or 1.6? Isn't that too much?
Click to expand...

vcore at 1.5 or 1.6 thats way to much dont go over 1.45 better to stay under 1.40.


----------



## daffy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> vcore at 1.5 or 1.6 thats way to much dont go over 1.45 better to stay under 1.40.


OK thanks... Ill give 1.45 a try!


----------



## daffy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy82*
> 
> OK thanks... Ill give 1.45 a try!


After reading on this im not comfortable going over 1.4 vcore... is there anything else I can try?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well when and how does it crash or bsod ? could need qpi or ioh how much ram do you have ?


----------



## daffy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> well when and how does it crash or bsod ? could need qpi or ioh how much ram do you have ?


My setup:



http://imgur.com/gFSK1


I did the changes and this time I could boot into windows. But as applications was starting up I got BSOD. So its looking better i guess? My settings are :

Multi: 22
BLCK: 200
Cpu voltage 1.4
cpu pll voltage 1.8
ioh voltage try 1.3
ich voltage try 1.2
enable llc
disable cpu spread spectrum
diable c1e
enable cpu tm
disable a20m


----------



## Bal3Wolf

your cpu might just be a bad clocker and best you can do is 4ghz.


----------



## kckyle

it could also be mosfet not delivering consistent power. when i got a gigabyte board alot of settings i was able to leave it on auto.

but nevertheless 4ghz is still pretty good for a stock 2.6ghz chip. if you were hoping for a really high oc you should have invested in a 5670 or higher. it's not guaranteed but the higher the model the better it's binned.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Hm, was looking at some hardware upgrade, after checking prices of new parts I went back to this thread.
Also my priorities changed in past 3 years and do not need some super fresh hardware, yet I thought about some upgrade.

I'm hesitating about this, and need some advice what cpu to choose:
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare_CPUs/Intel_AT80601002112AA,Intel_AT80614005124AA,Intel_AT80614005127AA,Intel_AT80614006696AA/

- right now on i7-950 @ 4.1GHz (180BCLK) since 2010 - 24/7 use
- living outside USA = I'm from Europe, so the prices are different or gotta add shipping fro around 20 bucks or get cpu from local market but then X5660 is like for 200$ in here, ad X5680 is about 275$








- better to stick to 21 multi (so it would be x5660) or should I head to higher multi, which would also provide better quality chip

- now 3x4GB of triple channel, would want to extend over 16 GB, so I was wondering if I should switch to 2x8GB or 3x8GB, because I feel that expanding to 6xXX will stress mem controller too much...

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## kckyle

high the model better the quality with few x5650 being exception, if you r only oc to 4ghz a 5650 is enough. 22x200 is the very achievable on these. these goes for 60 bucks here in the state, you can import one of these. i know some members have gotten their xeon for fairly cheap, they used uk ebay or something.

as for ram, are you topping out at 12gb? if so 2x8gb will work. i'm currently on that.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> well when and how does it crash or bsod ? could need qpi or ioh how much ram do you have ?
> 
> 
> 
> My setup:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gFSK1
> 
> 
> I did the changes and this time I could boot into windows. But as applications was starting up I got BSOD. So its looking better i guess? My settings are :
> 
> Multi: 22
> BLCK: 200
> Cpu voltage 1.4
> cpu pll voltage 1.8
> ioh voltage try 1.3
> ich voltage try 1.2
> enable llc
> disable cpu spread spectrum
> diable c1e
> enable cpu tm
> disable a20m
Click to expand...

 BSOD_Codes.txt 1k .txt file


That should help you figure out a few things! BTW the bloomfield and westmere chips can take a good amount of volts on the vcore, just watch the heat


That is my 24/7 OC, trust me it can take it! lol I have pushed it to 5.4ghz before and it held up!

BTW try multi 21 and blck up to 200+ like 210 or 220 you can enable C1E & speedstep but disable CPU TM & Turbo! Turbo always needs to be off over 4ghz


----------



## Cloudforever

Hey guys! Thank you for making this thread its been a huge help. Ive ended up buying a x5675 for my siggy mobo. I had it running two nights ago (barely) I had a 930 @ 4.0ghz and swapped it out. BSOD every time going into windows. Screams OC failed which its even at stock. Reset everything besides bios. Took back to all default. I was tempted to wipe it and try that too but be for I do if you guys have any options id greatly appreciate it lol thanks in advance!


----------



## kckyle

reset the bios, there is a little button on the back of the mobo hold it down to reset everything. this is the route i take whenever i try to find s stable oc


----------



## Cloudforever

Copy that. I will keep an update


----------



## kckyle

this mobo doesn't have a oc failsafe feature that has a 2ndary setting if the manually input setting won't let you boot. basically i think ur mobo is trying to boot with the manual settings that has failed the overclock


----------



## Cloudforever

Interesting. I didnt even bother to look at that either lol. I will try to his reseat everything again when I get home and clear that cmos as well. Will I need to redo the bios update to 1501?


----------



## kckyle

no the bios is fine, u just have to reset cmos.


----------



## Cloudforever

OK So a good update. Adding the X5675 and having normal glitchy issues at first with the P6X58D Premium. Cleared CMOS, reseated everything. Ended up corrupting data and had to reinstall OS and everything back onto my main SSD. Just so be careful next time anybody decides to change over from an i7







I was expecting to do this if worst comes to worst. But after reinstalling OS and running all stock its running perfectly fine now and I have not had any issues so far. Time to OC and run tests


----------



## Narremans

Does anyone knows if this mobo will be supporter in Windows 10?


----------



## kckyle

you mean if windows 10 can run on it? yeah absolutely.


----------



## Mackle

I have been running Windows 10 preview builds since November on it, no issues.

Unfortunately my Seasonic X760 blew up last weekend and took out my P6X58D-E in the process, so I'm "down-coring" to a little ITX 4790K build that a friend no longer needs.

I'm going to miss having 12 threads


----------



## Magemax

Hi guys, it's been 1 month since i got my x5670 and as i said in previous post i managed 4.2ghz. I was kinda happy with that but in the end i wanted to go further.

Since i'm on air, i was aiming for 4.5-4.6ghz max and it seems to now be stable at 4.51ghz (21 x 215). The only "issue" is that i have 12 gb ram which are rated cas9 at 1600 mhz. With this oc i can choose either 1288 mhz or 1723 mhz. It works at 1288 mhz 9-9-9-24 but it doesn't work at 1723 mhz at 9-9-9-24 (crash during OOCT). Should i be lowering the timing at 1288 (i tried 8-8-8-24 but got no luck) or try the 1723 mhz 9-9-9-24 to be stable ?

In both cases what should i be tweaking ? qpi and dram voltage ? any other ?


----------



## kckyle

Dram voltage if ur not already using 1.65v alrdy


----------



## Bad Bimr

I was having major heat issues with 2 of the cores of my x5675. Had it at 4.0 - 4.3 GHz but under load two of the cores were seeing 95+ degrees. Sent it back for a different unit and was told they had no more in stock, thus I got a refund. I had to drop in my 920 and ramped it up to 4.0 GHz at 1.27v with mid 40's temp at idle and low/mid 70's under load. Believe it or not I can actually feel the difference in everyday activities. The xeon at similar GHz felt much smoother. So officially I am no longer in the club, well at least until next week when my next X5675 get delivered.









If anyone is looking for one of these CPU's, get it today. TODAY ONLY eBay has a $15 coupon code (C15FATHERSDAY) for many items (tech is one of the categories) over $100. I was actually going to get a X5660 for $80 but ended getting a X5675 for $96 (auction not Buy-It-Now) and a "filler" item (that I actually needed) for $5 for $86 total shipped after the coupon. Keeping my fingers crossed that the x5675 will OC like a beast.


----------



## kckyle

wow thats nice consider i paid 180 for my 5675.


----------



## Korben Dallas

Please advise me
I want to install memory 2 x 8gb 1600 (can I do it?)
Do I lose a lot of performance using two rather than three channels?
Or I really need 3 x 8 gb?
And I want to install x5670


----------



## kckyle

check my sig. i have 2x8gb 1600mhz, no performance lost unless you run benchmarks all day

you can get 3x8gb if you need more memory,

yes x5670 will work, many members here are using that chip on their p6x58d


----------



## Korben Dallas

OK, thank you.


----------



## nimbian

First let me start off by saying thank you xmisery. I was able to overclock my i7 920 to 3.8 ghz with ease thanks to your wonderful bios settings. I did have one question however. The memory that I purchased is actually DDR3-1600Mhz. Now that I set my frequence to 1451Mhz I see my RAM running at that speed obviously. My question is should I just leave it as is, or what changes should I make in order to get it running at it's 1600Mhz?

Thanks again


----------



## kckyle

you have to adjust the blck to whatever frequency you need to run it at 1600mhz, for example, if you your blck at 160 your ram will be at 1600mhz, however you can always adjust the ratio


----------



## Cloudforever

Yeah I was in the same boat with my p6x58d premium board. I went from a 930 to a x5675 and cranked it to 4.0. Only problem though I did end up having to reload my system to get it to work. Ended up corrupting something somehow. Just be sure to back up everything before jumping, at worst case. But I tell you its a huge difference. Id suggest doing it . Ive had this bad boy for about 2 months. Its extremely stable and ive had no crashes at all. Just dont jump to 24 gbs as I did when I first bought my stuff lol stupid me. Its a bigger load for the cpu and stuff. 12gbhr is way plenty


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudforever*
> 
> Yeah I was in the same boat with my p6x58d premium board. I went from a 930 to a x5675 and cranked it to 4.0. Only problem though I did end up having to reload my system to get it to work. Ended up corrupting something somehow. Just be sure to back up everything before jumping, at worst case. But I tell you its a huge difference. Id suggest doing it . Ive had this bad boy for about 2 months. Its extremely stable and ive had no crashes at all. Just dont jump to 24 gbs as I did when I first bought my stuff lol stupid me. Its a bigger load for the cpu and stuff. 12gbhr is way plenty


well you can just don't populate all 6 slots and then overclock them to 1866mhz. if you keep all 6 slots at 1333mhz it should be fine, but yeah the p5x58d ram slot are rather finicky


----------



## Cloudforever

Yeah I was reading some older posts from you when I was having issues a little far back and was like crap lol i now know


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudforever*
> 
> Yeah I was reading some older posts from you when I was having issues a little far back and was like crap lol i now know


yeah that's why i never bother getting ram faster than 1600mhz,

1 it makes no difference on x58

2 its much more expensive

3 it just won't work past 1600mhz with 6 sticks of ram


----------



## Cloudforever

oh yea makes complete sense not to. Now I know lol. Next build Ill have to do some more research before just buying the most expensive things and maxing it out from the get-go lol. Glad to see more of these guys out there buying up these xeons, this X58 set up has to be the new Core 2 Quad set up, 5-6years old and still blaring


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudforever*
> 
> oh yea makes complete sense not to. Now I know lol. Next build Ill have to do some more research before just buying the most expensive things and maxing it out from the get-go lol. Glad to see more of these guys out there buying up these xeons, this X58 set up has to be the new Core 2 Quad set up, 5-6years old and still blaring


with me starting grad school in the fall. this is my last custom gaming pc i'm building. my time line for the next 3 years are going to be occupied. with expectation of me working right after that. i don't think i will have time to build another machine for at least 4-6 years. it's going to be interesting for me to sit on the side line and watch everyone upgrade all the way up to 10nm die size.


----------



## Cloudforever

agreed. Im curious to see what all will be coming up next. My plan is to go with cannonlake, since skylake didn't look like a huge Oomph to me and Maxwell was a disappointment from my 780. But we'll see... Yea its going to be a real interesting next 4-5years in between... Im kind of excited to see how all these CPUs end up being like lol


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudforever*
> 
> agreed. Im curious to see what all will be coming up next. My plan is to go with cannonlake, since skylake didn't look like a huge Oomph to me and Maxwell was a disappointment from my 780. But we'll see... Yea its going to be a real interesting next 4-5years in between... Im kind of excited to see how all these CPUs end up being like lol


honestly, unless they made some drastic upgrades, you would probably save a pretty penny or two if you get a used x99 when x99 successor comes out. cause the performance figures for all the last gen and current gen sockets are just way too close to justify the price gap.


----------



## Bandeezee

Hi guys, it's been a long time since I've replied to this thread. After two kids, I haven't had time to do any modifications to my desktop since I finished this overclock. I'm proud to say that my 920 and P6X58D Premium are still going strong all these years later at 4GHZ. I was looking into building a new rig, but money is tight and then I saw that people were posting about improvements from upgrading to a xeon processor. That sounds a lot cheaper and less time consuming for me.

My question is, will I have to reinstall windows to upgrade my processor from a 920 to a 5660 or 5670? I'm currently running two hard drives (1 for windows and 1 for storage (pics and videos mainly)). I'm running Windows 7 pro and 3x4GB of G. Skill ram. If you need any other specifics, please let me know. Thanks for your help.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandeezee*
> 
> Hi guys, it's been a long time since I've replied to this thread. After two kids, I haven't had time to do any modifications to my desktop since I finished this overclock. I'm proud to say that my 920 and P6X58D Premium are still going strong all these years later at 4GHZ. I was looking into building a new rig, but money is tight and then I saw that people were posting about improvements from upgrading to a xeon processor. That sounds a lot cheaper and less time consuming for me.
> 
> My question is, will I have to reinstall windows to upgrade my processor from a 920 to a 5660 or 5670? I'm currently running two hard drives (1 for windows and 1 for storage (pics and videos mainly)). I'm running Windows 7 pro and 3x4GB of G. Skill ram. If you need any other specifics, please let me know. Thanks for your help.


No, you don't need to. I jumped from a 960 to a x5660 with no issues. Only thing that I can think of that requires a reinstall is if you change the mobo. Even then I've gotten away with it.


----------



## Cloudforever

Hes correct. I just had some really funky issues during my process of getting them to work for some reason. Id only suggest backing it up juuuust in case. But no its literally like adding ram.


----------



## Cloudforever

Yeah I was gonna do the skylake chips as my next build. That was the goal when I build this guy was to havr a wicked machine till then. But as the years goes on I didn't see much difference besides ddr4 for those x99 boards. But once again not a huge upgrade with the xeon lol


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandeezee*
> 
> Hi guys, it's been a long time since I've replied to this thread. After two kids, I haven't had time to do any modifications to my desktop since I finished this overclock. I'm proud to say that my 920 and P6X58D Premium are still going strong all these years later at 4GHZ. I was looking into building a new rig, but money is tight and then I saw that people were posting about improvements from upgrading to a xeon processor. That sounds a lot cheaper and less time consuming for me.
> 
> My question is, will I have to reinstall windows to upgrade my processor from a 920 to a 5660 or 5670? I'm currently running two hard drives (1 for windows and 1 for storage (pics and videos mainly)). I'm running Windows 7 pro and 3x4GB of G. Skill ram. If you need any other specifics, please let me know. Thanks for your help.


grab a x5675 xeon and a ssd and you're set for year to come.


----------



## Bandeezee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> grab a x5675 xeon and a ssd and you're set for year to come.


OK, so that brings me to my next question, which ssd to get and which sata port to plug it into (Intel sata II or Marvel sata III)? I was looking at a Samsung 850 evo since I don't think I will see a difference between the evo and the pro with the x58 chipset.


----------



## kckyle

use the sata 2, if you use sata 3 marvel port there will be no trim, the 850 evo is a good ssd, it has raelly good IOPS, or 4k random. which is what you want in an ssd. plug it into the first sata port or port 1 so your mobo's boot sequence don't need to be messed with.


----------



## vsseracer

Whew, been running @3.8 for years now seems forever. Thinking about an upgrade was looking at x5650-75 but they seem to be running about 250 and up. At this point for just gaming has anyone noticed a bottle-neck with their video card? I might just end up getting a GTX 980. Any opinions are appreciated.

Just also doing some research in case the CPU/MB dies.

Edit..


----------



## Cloudforever

You can get a x5675 for ~115$ shipped. Thatd what I negotiated price from my seller. If you can fimd a buy it now or best offer. Ask for 110$ and they'll drop you till you get 115$ lol easy. I noticed a huge difference from moving from a 930 @4.0 to x5675 @ 4.0. Also I have a classy 780 and I play all my games maxed out. No problems. Bf4 @ 1440p with a setting like HBAO off and I get roughly 60-70fps constant


----------



## kckyle

108

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5675-6-core-Hex-Core-12mb-cache-3-06ghz-/141672887085?hash=item20fc5cb32d


----------



## zamdam

I have had this mobo since its release. I use to run a 920 D0 @ 4.4. Its been sitting in the closet since i upgraded to a 3570k..

My question is, will this mobo support a L5518? I bought one for cheap, but when i press the power button it turns one for a second and then shuts off.. Im thinking it doesnt support it for some reason.. If i unplug the 8 pin CPU power cable, it will stay on but obviously no video or anything.. But also no beeps from the speaker..


----------



## kckyle

i think the L5518 is a downgrade, why do you want to use that over the 920? and it should work, just reset the cmos


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think the L5518 is a downgrade, why do you want to use that over the 920? and it should work, just reset the cmos


I sold my 920 a few years ago. The mobo has been in my closet since. That L5518 CPU shows that its 45nm.. I reset the cmos.. That was the first thing i did.


----------



## kckyle

ur about the first person i know that tried a L series, i know x and W series xeon works but can't really say much about the L. technically it should, i see no reasons why it wouldn't.


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ur about the first person i know that tried a L series, i know x and W series xeon works but can't really say much about the L. technically it should, i see no reasons why it wouldn't.


Yea.. I bought it for 25 dollars.. Figured i would try it so my mobo wouldnt just taking up space. Since it didnt work for me and i am impatient, i ordered a i7-930 from amazon today for 28 dollars.. But if anyone else can chime in with a definate no or yes, that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your replies kckyle


----------



## kckyle

you should've gotten a 6 core xeon for 60 bucks. these thing clocked at 4ghz will give ivybridge a run for its money


----------



## Bandeezee

Ok, so I got the x5675 installed and things weren't very stable at all. I didn't clear cmos first of all and that was causing problems. I also wasn't getting all my RAM to show up. After a lot of reading online, that was common when your heatsink has too much pressure on the CPU (very common with the VenemousX, which I have). After loosening the VenemousX, all 12GB showed and no more BSOD and freezes.

This is only my second attempt at overclocking and the first time was with the 920 and xmiserys numbers that I plugged right in and they worked. I was trying to see if those same numbers would work again, but not this time. I then tried reading online what I should do, but came across someone who said they just left everything on auto and hit 4Ghz using 20x200. So, I did that and it worked. I ran Prime95 overnight and during the first hour temps didn't go any higher than 77C. When I woke up in the morning to look at it, they were around 74C. I also ran 20 tests on LinX and it took 1h32m7s with no errors. Do you think that's stable enough?

As far as an SSD drive goes, I'm going to have to wait until I get a little more money in. I might even wait until Black Friday since SSD prices seem to keep creeping lower and lower. Especially with that new technology coming out (hopefully in a few years to consumers) that's 1000X faster than flash.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

I figured the followers of this thread may be able to help me with a problem I'm having. Below is a link to the thread on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568701/cant-figure-out-what-my-problem-is/0_50


----------



## kckyle

that is quite the bizarre symptom you have, have you tried uninstalling that program? or did you ever even install it?


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> that is quite the bizarre symptom you have, have you tried uninstalling that program? or did you ever even install it?


Not that I can recall... I feel like I had gotten rid of it early on because it wasn't necessary. Funny thing is, a few seconds after I posted that thread, the desktop went back to normal. Here's hoping it never comes back! hahah


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*
> 
> I figured the followers of this thread may be able to help me with a problem I'm having. Below is a link to the thread on OCN:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568701/cant-figure-out-what-my-problem-is/0_50


Disable hibernation/sleeping.
Run:
sfc /scannow
Then checkdisk (force check on next boot).
I would also recommend booting from other media and deleting pagefile and hibernation file from disk.
This looks as if pagefile/hibernation file was not cleaned and contained some weird data.

If that does not work, then full backup, ful wipe and reinstall.
Also, I'd suggest checking disk for damages.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_KaszpiR_*
> 
> Disable hibernation/sleeping.
> Run:
> sfc /scannow
> Then checkdisk (force check on next boot).
> I would also recommend booting from other media and deleting pagefile and hibernation file from disk.
> This looks as if pagefile/hibernation file was not cleaned and contained some weird data.
> 
> If that does not work, then full backup, ful wipe and reinstall.
> Also, I'd suggest checking disk for damages.


Thanks for the tip about hibernation! That may be the exact reason. I had just follow a step by step guide on here to clean up space on my SSD with Windows so I could install another game hahah. One of the tips they said was to remove hibernation entirely. Below is the link the the guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds/0_50

It was in Post 3 under "System Setup After Installation".

Is there anyway I can get that back? I first shrunk it, and then decided to remove it entirely after reading what he had to say about it.

Thanks!

Below were my results:

CMDPromptResults.png 49k .png file


I can load the CBS file, but it's lots of text that's all gibberish to me...


----------



## _KaszpiR_

you can attach it to forum post, but usually it needs extra parsing tools to know what went wrong (otherwise it's a pile of text)


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_KaszpiR_*
> 
> you can attach it to forum post, but usually it needs extra parsing tools to know what went wrong (otherwise it's a pile of text)


Well dang... Hopefully it just stops occurring hahah


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Did some preparations for upgrades this week.
- 3x8GB = 24GB, installed without a hitch, not even changing a setting in bios, and is rock solid stable - and while multitasking with specific apps/vm I REALLY feel that extra memory








- x5675 is waiting for installation - I may do it tomorrow but the vision of dismantling water cooling, reseting cmos and then finding overclock settings again.... just *sigh* - I gues I'm getting too old and having not enough time









Meanwhile looking through two topics about mobo (this thread) and x58 xeon club.

Why x5675?
Well, after doing some research those are most affordable and most easy to find in my country now. Antyhing outside country would be not worth the price due to shipping costs, which are insane.


----------



## kckyle

i had 2 x5650 and a x5675. there are always some exceptions but i noticed the higher the model the less voltage it needs for the same clock. for example my two x5650 needs 1.3v for a 4ghz oc while my x5675 only needs 1.19-1.2v. meanwhile at 1.3v i was able to get to 4.4ghz stable after burn test and prime.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

OK, hardware dismantled, I took pictures of the bios, and cleared it to defaults on old cpu.
Then replaced CPU, time to overlock it once again.
Christ, last time when I was overclokcing was in 2010, so it's like doing it again, cause I remember absolutelty nothing.

So, lest start:
Trying to get max BCLK

Code:



Code:


AI Overclock Tuner      Manual
CPU Ratio Setting       12
Intel SpeedStep         Disabled
Xstreme Phase ..        Enabled
BCLK                    220
PCI-E                   100
DRAM                    DDR3-1357
UCLK                    2707
QPI Link Data Rate      Auto
Asus/3rd Party          Asus Utility
------------------------------
DRAM Timing         (AUTO) 9.9.9.24
------------------------------
CPU Voltage Control     Manual
CPU Voltage             Auto
CPU PLL Voltage         Auto
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage   1.2
IOH Voltage             Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage        Auto
ICH Voltage             Auto
ICH PCIE Voltage        Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage        Auto

------------------------------
Load-Line Calibration   Enabled
CPU Diff Amplitude      Auto
CPU Clock Skew          Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum     Disabled
IOH Clock Skew          Auto
PCIE SPread Spectrum    Auto

------------------------------
C1E Support             Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher     Enabled
Adjacent CacheL  Pref   Enabled
MPS/ ACPI MADT          Modern ordering
Intel Virtualization    Enabled (I'm REALLY gonna use it)
CPU TM Function         Disabled
Execute Disable Bit     Disabled
Intel HT Technology     Enabled
Active Processor Cores  All
A20M                    Disabled
Intel SeedStep Tech     Disabled
Intel C-STATE Tech      Disabled
------------------------------
Intel VT-d              Enabled (I'm REALLY gonna use it)

So far I hit a wall around BCLK 223, changing QPI/DRAM Core Voltage from stock to much higher multiple times does nothing, no POST. I stopped trying after reaching 1.3V. Also tried higher frequencies, no go.
I did not try to change anything else, actually I'm pretty pleased, because last time when I was doing it it didn't even wanted to get to 200....maybe I messed up something then








I think I'll leave at 220 with 1.2V, cause testing it now with varius tools for over an hour suggests that it is stable.

Next, squeezing CPU, but that's gonna be rather tomorrow.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

http://valid.x86.fr/wbvydj
I guess end for today.
I'm using offset settings in bios.
Was expecting to get a bit lower value, but having 30C in the room does not help to get anything better - realtemp shows 85C while running OCCT CPU Small Data Set.
Gotta get a better thermal paste and increase airflow in the chassis.

Note to self, 0x124 - on 32nm means increase vcore.


----------



## DeathOfRats

Hi all!

Is there anyway to look at a saved bios profile to check what the settings are?

I updated my bios to help with an upgrade and now the sytem is running at stock. My PC was bought pre-clocked and and want to apply the same settings it has always had but the new BIOS doesnt like the old BIOS profile! If I was able to read the settings I would just change them and save to a new BIOS profile but cant figure out how to look at the data on the old profile. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

I was doing it like this.
Save current profile in the first free slot.
Then load desired profile, look around write down settings.
Then load the saved profile to revert changes.


----------



## DeathOfRats

Yeah the problem is I can't load previous profiles even though they are still listed there. If I try to load profile it says it's not recognized. I'm guessing it's because my original profiles were all saved under the previous BIOS firmware and for some reason the new firmware doesn't recognize the old profiles! I'm kinda hoping for some program that will let me look at the profile so I can hot down the settings at least and apply to a new profile.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathOfRats*
> 
> Yeah the problem is I can't load previous profiles even though they are still listed there. If I try to load profile it says it's not recognized. I'm guessing it's because my original profiles were all saved under the previous BIOS firmware and for some reason the new firmware doesn't recognize the old profiles! I'm kinda hoping for some program that will let me look at the profile so I can hot down the settings at least and apply to a new profile.


I suggest you just look at the first few pages of this thread and pick the settings that gave you your previous speed. I also used them and was able to get the X5670 @ 4,5Ghz stable. The worst thing that can happen is that your system will not boot. If that is the case (and the bios does not load the default settings) you can just take out the CMOS battery, leave it for a minute and put it back. You can then boot again with the default settings. Good luck!

You can start with the setting in the third post of this page for example: http://www.overclock.net/t/662236/official-the-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread/920#post8649740


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Or other hardcore method - force load old bios and tyr to recover settings, if possible.
But I guess it is better to start from scratch.

I used this to overclock - http://www.masterslair.com/how-to-overclock-intel-core-i7-i5-i3-cpu-overclocking-guide
It's long but very well described, just take your time to read it carefully to understand all the aspects.


----------



## Dengar3

Hello all,

I have a quick question about crossfiring on this motherboard. I am currently looking at getting an r9 380 due to budget, and may get a second one second later down the line. I have the P6X58D-E mobo, and understand that it supports crossfire, however does it support bridgeless crossfire?


----------



## kckyle

yeah u should be fine, i seen people with 2x 290 which is also bridgeless crossfire and it works fine.


----------



## MarkAnthony121

I'd be really grateful if I can get any opinions on whether or not I should replace my i7 930 with an x5675 on my p6x58d premium. I use it MOSTLY for video editing and want to see if I can do one last inexpensive upgrade on this motherboard but i'm concerned if the x5675 will be a significant improvement for something like rendering videos (and maybe a little gaming too). Or should I just save the money? It's only like $130 now online. Thanks!


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkAnthony121*
> 
> I'd be really grateful if I can get any opinions on whether or not I should replace my i7 930 with an x5675 on my p6x58d premium. I use it MOSTLY for video editing and want to see if I can do one last inexpensive upgrade on this motherboard but i'm concerned if the x5675 will be a significant improvement for something like rendering videos (and maybe a little gaming too). Or should I just save the money? It's only like $130 now online. Thanks!


50% better for video editing.
Still better than any last gen quadcore for gaming (as long as it's overclocked to 4+ghz).
Would look for a cheaper 5650 or 5660 though.


----------



## MarkAnthony121

Thanks. So stepping down to the 5650 how much performance do you think I'll lose. Is it worth saving the $50 ya think? And what's the most powerful available? 5680?


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkAnthony121*
> 
> Thanks. So stepping down to the 5650 how much performance do you think I'll lose. Is it worth saving the $50 ya think?


No loss unless you want to push +4.5Ghz. 5650 has up to x22 multiplier, I think the 5675s is x25. you can expect a block of 210-215 with our asus mobos. 210*22=4.6Ghz max with the 5650.
Having said that, it's likely that the 5675 needs lower volts to achieve the same overclock (not guaranteed though), 4.2-4.4 should be doable with the 5650 while at safe volts (1.35). 5675 may do 4.6ghz at such volts.

edit: I run my 5650 at 210*20=4.2Ghz which suits all my gamer needs with ease.
edit 2: For rendering consider our platform doesn't support avx instructions.


----------



## Dengar3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah u should be fine, i seen people with 2x 290 which is also bridgeless crossfire and it works fine.


Sweet thanks, figured it would work, but just wanted to check.


----------



## MarkAnthony121

Thanks for all the help thus far. I had a final question. I just received my x5650 and was wondering if anyone had any stable oc settings that I may be able to try. I know it's not optimal but I'm not extremely familiar with the settings, etc. I was hoping for something very stable even if it's not close to max, maybe 3.6ghz? I was currently running my i7-930 at 3.8 and was getting 3-5 random reboots per day (most likely from inadequate cooling which I will change). But these are the specs:

P6X58D Premium
x5650
4 x Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866mhz
2 x GTX 760
Samsung 850 Pro 256

I'll be running Windows 10 64bit and rendering with Sony Vegas 64 bit in case that's something important to know (I don't think it is)

Any suggestions or stable BIOS settings would be of great help!


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkAnthony121*
> 
> Thanks for all the help thus far. I had a final question. I just received my x5650 and was wondering if anyone had any stable oc settings that I may be able to try. I know it's not optimal but I'm not extremely familiar with the settings, etc. I was hoping for something very stable even if it's not close to max, maybe 3.6ghz? I was currently running my i7-930 at 3.8 and was getting 3-5 random reboots per day (most likely from inadequate cooling which I will change). But these are the specs:
> 
> P6X58D Premium
> x5650
> 4 x Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866mhz
> 2 x GTX 760
> Samsung 850 Pro 256
> 
> I'll be running Windows 10 64bit and rendering with Sony Vegas 64 bit in case that's something important to know (I don't think it is)
> 
> Any suggestions or stable BIOS settings would be of great help!


This will do
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> This is the highest I can get to is a little over 4.8 ghz but its not stable and it's hard enough getting 4.7 stable but 4.6 and under I have gotten stable. http://valid.x86.fr/sm11iv Here is a bunch of notepads of the settings I used on my asus p6x58d Premium with a xeon x5650
> 
> Xeonx56504Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504.3Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504.4Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504.7Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> HMENT]ACHMENT]


----------



## Kleed

Hey Everyone

Just refiited my case with better cooling to get my rig up to 4.07Ghz with i7 950

Thanks to kckyle for all the help


----------



## mlg250

]Hello - so glad to have found this thread. I apologize for the length of this post and hope that some of you will have the patience to read it and hopefully offer your thoughts and experiences. Thanks in advance.

I have the P6X58D Premium which I've had for about 3 or 4 years and have updated in various ways. I use it for "everything". However, my concern is that it has become slow for Photoshop, Lightroom and other photo editing software. I'm hoping to be able to keep it going and viable for photo editing. Specs are:

[email protected] - not overclocked with everything pretty much set to "auto"
Windows 7 Prof for as long as I can hold out against Windows 10








1000 watt Coolermaster power supply (a replacment when mine died a few years ago)
Antec P183 case
EVGA NVIDIA GEforce GTX 750 (a recent upgrade)
Creative Sound Card
USB 2 card for extra ports
Four 120mm fans but nothing exceptional in the way of cooling. It is in a room which is air conditioned during the summer months.
24 GB DDR3 Kingston Memory - I remember having trouble with Corsair memory and this finally worked. But I think it's 1024 or 1333. 6 modules 4096 MB each. Max
bandwidth pc3-10700. These specs are from CPUZ
ALL SATA ports on the board are full:
1 CD/DVD drive
2 WD 7200 hard drives - 1 TB each
1 WD green drive - 2 TB - I use this mostly for storage and programs that don't need speed
1 Samsung 256 SSD 840 Pro - my drive C (OS) and plugged into the questionable Asus Marvel SATA 6 port
1 Intel M25 SSD 128 - one of the original SSDs and incredibly slow - will replace it with a Samsung - plugged into other Asus Marvel SATA 6 port

I did find a driver for the Asus SATA 6 Marvel ports on the French driver site so I am now using a driver from 10/2013 which I think is a little better.

In an effort to provide all, or part, of what is recommended to run LightRoom, Photoshop, Capture One etc., I just purchased a pcie x card which provides 4 additional
internal SATA 6 ports. It is using a Marvel 93xx driver and definitely runs the same SSD 15%+ faster than the ports on the Asus board. I have the bios set up so that
the NVIDIA graphics card gets 16x, and the other two pcie x slots get 8x and 8x. The add on SATA 6 port card is in the 8x slot.
Attached to this SATA 6 card, I have one120 Samsung Evo SSD. It is for virtual memory only and all other disk have no virtual memory. The other drive is a
Transcend SSD 256, which is a scratch disk for Photoshop, Lightroom cache etc.

Isolating virtual memory and providing a large scratch disk for photo editing has helped. But I'm hoping for more.

Can I upgrade the memory to the same 24 gb by using 3 sticks of faster Kingston HyperX FURY 16GB Kit (2x8GB) 1866MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM - Black (HX318C10FBK2/16)? AND - would it make an appreciable difference?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J8E8Y5C/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=28900GPR5CFAE&coliid=IGR4ULBJS61HT&psc=1

Should I also upgrade the CPU? To what? I think I have to choose the best chip I can that doesn't run too hot and I don't know where to begin. And again, the
question - would it make an appreciable difference?

I've never tried to overclock - I'd be happy to experiment. But I would need more cooling of some sort and there's no more space for fans - maybe one more at the most. . Another question as to how much of a difference this would make for the existing CPU or the "new" one I'd replace it with.

Thank you so much for any and all suggestions, education, and/or advice you can offer.

[/SIZE]


----------



## kckyle

the main reason why i believe ur pc is getting slow is because u have the ssd plug into the marvel sata 6 port which does not provide trim command, trim command. plug the ssd into the sata 2 port don't worry you won't lose much speed over it.


----------



## mlg250

Thanks - that's an interesting thought. However, I do use Samsung Magician every few weeks which has optimization available. Samsung says to use this if your system does not automatically provide trim.

Do you think that is equal to the task? I ask because I try to avoid switching SATA ports and going through the Microsoft circles while it tries to find the OS.


----------



## mlg250

Also, btw, the slowness became unusable at the same time that Adobe updated both Photoshop and LightRoom with much higher system requirements.


----------



## kckyle

i'm not too familiar with samsung magician but from what i seen nothing can really replace trim support.


----------



## Dengar3

Hello again,

So I finally was able to get my system built and up and running, however I have ran into a slight hiccup. I currently have an i7 930 seated in the MOBO, however when I switched over to the xeon x5650, the system randomly crashes. I updated the BIOS 8030 and managed to get it to the login menu, however after that it crashed. There are no issues with the 930, and everything works and responds (except that it is only registering 4 gigs of RAM instead of 8 but this maybe due to the fact that I am borrowing RAM from a friend that who split a drink on his computer not too long ago...), but once I switch over to the x5650 it shuts off. I did receive a CPU overheating warning on boot up once, but I can stay in the BIOS indefinitely and there appears to be no issues there. I'm not sure if this is an issue with the MOBO, CPU, or what. Oh, lastly I am using a stock intel cooler, as I do not want to mount my water cooler until I know that the xeon is working properly.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

@mlg250
About slowness I think your main speed issue is used amount of ram and disk performance.

After some using Adobe products and without turning them off, check Process Explorer https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx and see how much physical memory is used - if its around 90% of physical and system commit memory is over that limit, then it means you are starting to swap heavily and it is noticeable that computer starts to crawl.

You would have to lower down caching options in Adobe apps - I remeber in Photoshop you can control how much ram it can have and number of caching layers etc, there are some articles about adjusting the values depending on the documents you use (like for printing - big resolution with low amount of layers, or web services - smaller resolutions but many layers). Maybe new versions have increased the limits so hard that it is problematic?

Ram upgrade: with memory the easy way is to get more of it, but then the non-xeon cpu can be a limiting factor an might not to detect whole ram (I may be wrong here, though) - official specifications of i7-930 says up to 24GB of ram, while http://wp.xin.at/archives/880 says it should be able to use up to 64GB (just because there were no such suge memory sticks when Intel wrote the specifications







)
Not sure about getting more dense ram sticks, not sure if anyone tried to put anything than 8GB sticks to the mobo, say 2x16GB or more.

You could also see if the cpu performance is a bottleneck - getting a xeon with more cores would help especiall in Adobe Premiere.
Overslocking would make a benefit especially if you would reach around 4GHz, it should make some things noticeable faster in a long run, and some operations to end faser thus making work a bit snappier, if they are CPU bound.

Disks, now I guess this is more possible to tweak without major cost.

What you could do:
- do not use marvell sata ports that are on the motheboard for SSD, they are crap and are good just for normal disks.
- moving system disk out of marvell to intel controller - I would do this in the frst place, make sure to change boot order in bios.
- remember to install official intel storage drivers from intel site, those on windows/asus pages are a bit old.
- WD Green, this is REALLY slow and should be used just for storage of already finished documents, so I suggest you connect them to the mobo Marvell slots
- connect CD/DVD to mobo Marvell slot or the expansion storage pci-e card
- connect ssd to the other intel sata ports - you will be limited in sequential read/writes because SATA2, but in random 4k reads it does not make much difference.
- prepare the other SSD disks to be formatted (so remember to move data to other disks), then onward to the dynamic volumes, see below
- if possible get another SSD, and better to get a bigger than 128GB, because they are just faster in writing
- with two smaller SSD it is beter to make a striping from it with windows dynamic volume (it is like raid0), don't use raid on the motherboard, IMO not worh it.
- you could create dynamic volume using windows - make striping from two SSD or more, but better not mix it with nomal disks








- on that new striped disk create scratch disk for Adobe products on it
- disable pagefile on system disks and create it on striped disk
- you *could* use samsung magican's Rapid Mode - you loose some ram and requires extra cpu usage, but can gain some performance on SATA2 and Windows 7, other setups = results may vary.
- you could tweak to check box in ' Turn off Windows write-cache buffer flusing' but for safety it requires UPS to avoid data loss on power outage

I would recommend testing performance of the SSD disk connected to the motherboard and that expansion card you bought (although I get the feeling it's better to use motherboard).
AS SSD http://www.alex-is.de/PHP/fusion/downloads.php?download_id=9 (on the bottom) (btw, on non-ssd disks it takes forever to finish 4k tests)
Atto Disk Benchmark - https://www.attotech.com/disk-benchmark/
Then see which port is faster, also check performance with striping.

Here is my Samsung 840 Pro 240 on intel port:




hitting SATA2 limits of 260MB/s transfers in sequential or low depth workloads.

2x WD RE4 500GB on dynamic striped volume (those disks are quite old but very silent, and screenshots have bad descriptions, those are not black but RE4)


with direct I/O enabled it equals to summarized peformance of the disks, one dis is about 65MB/s write, 90MB/s read



with direct I/O disabled, windows help in buffering and that's another story - sometimes you hit the cache and it is blazing fast, and sometimes you try to execute commands when disks are busy and you are not ending so well - that's why Direct I/O is recommended in tests.

notice that direct i/o is disabled and overlapping i/o is disabled, so it is close to simple, stream access to the drive

More hardcore solution would be getting SSD on PCI-E card, but usually this is very expensive.

Another option would be making dynamic volume from those 2xWD 1TB, but before doing that make sure to backup data from it. This is good for sequential performance - I keep movies on it, but random 4k just sucks terribly compared to SSD, but that's normal.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dengar3*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> So I finally was able to get my system built and up and running, however I have ran into a slight hiccup. I currently have an i7 930 seated in the MOBO, however when I switched over to the xeon x5650, the system randomly crashes. I updated the BIOS 8030 and managed to get it to the login menu, however after that it crashed. There are no issues with the 930, and everything works and responds (except that it is only registering 4 gigs of RAM instead of 8 but this maybe due to the fact that I am borrowing RAM from a friend that who split a drink on his computer not too long ago...), but once I switch over to the x5650 it shuts off. I did receive a CPU overheating warning on boot up once, but I can stay in the BIOS indefinitely and there appears to be no issues there. I'm not sure if this is an issue with the MOBO, CPU, or what. Oh, lastly I am using a stock intel cooler, as I do not want to mount my water cooler until I know that the xeon is working properly.


reset cmos


----------



## Dengar3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> reset cmos


Thanks! I will try that as soon as my RAM arrives Friday and hopefully be overclocked and rendering by Saturday! However, if that is not the issue what would be the next thing to try?


----------



## kckyle

worse case scenario.. reinstall windows


----------



## Dengar3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> worse case scenario.. reinstall windows


CPU works now! 12 threads of goodness are finally mine! However, I believe my "A" RAM slots are dead... Will keep working at it for now. Thank you for all the help and advice!


----------



## kckyle

the ram slots are kinda flimsy on the the p6x58d, sometimes u have to reseat it


----------



## Dengar3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> the ram slots are kinda flimsy on the the p6x58d, sometimes u have to reseat it


Yeah, I can feel it bend a little when I seat them, may need to get a piece of acrylic or something to go behind it... Honestly not super worried about it. It boots, runs great, I just wont be able to use 48 gigs of RAM (cause I really need that much...) As is right now it is (obviously) 10x better than my laptop which is all that matters!


----------



## mlg250

Thaanks so much for your dtailed and thoughtful suggestions. I will move the SATA Samsung C drive to both the Sata II ports on the motherboard and the add-on card and see which performs better. Will put cdrom and green drive on asus sata III ports - a good idea!

Already set up memory usage and cache in photoshop. I used it last night with the improvements already made (separate ssds for virtual memory and another for scratch disk) and it was markedly easier to work with adobe PS & LR -open at same time and i was able to go back and forth.

Contacted Kingston about using the larger dimms of 18 memory. They said it wouldnt work and that they are no longer producing any memory for the intel chipset in the board.

I have great expectations for the benefits of implementing some of your less expensive suggestions given my successes so far.

Will let you know and thanks again.

Btw - your thoughts on win 10 for this machine? What might i look at for additional cooling?


----------



## kckyle

what did you contact kingston about? more rams?

windows 10 works great on mine,

as for cooling what are you trying to cool.


----------



## Dengar3

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that has helped me with getting my system up and running, especially @kckyle! I have it running at around 4.2ghz at a nice 30 C or so. I do have one more question and I'm pretty sure its not possible... I was wondering if it is possible to tie an Overclock profile to a user profile. Meaning if I have User A logged in, the system runs at 3.0ghz and if I have User B it runs at 4.0ghz and so on.


----------



## kckyle

i know asus has that feature but i never tempered with it. give it a try and tell us how it goes lol


----------



## Dengar3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i know asus has that feature but i never tempered with it. give it a try and tell us how it goes lol


Yeah, after experimenting and getting a few crashes, I was unable to find a way to connect an overclock profile to a user profile. However, the overclock profile is a very nice feature, as it does make it easier to switch between clock speeds, but as stated, sadly I am unable to affiliate it with a user...


----------



## mlg250

Hi,
My ram is maxed out at 24gb but the speed is ddr3 @1333 and I was wondering whether it would be worth getting faster ram. But Kingston said they no longer produce any RAM for that Intel Chip.

When it's warm, my cpu Intel Core i7 930 @ 2.80GHz Bloomfield 45nm Technology has gone up to 52 C which I thought was too hot given that I've not overclocked. I thought when I asked about cooling that having 7 drives would heat things up. But I just looked at Speccy and in fact, all my drives are running in the mid 30s C, so perhaps I have nothing to worry about? Probably that the SSDs run cooler? And is the CPU ok?

Meanwhile I tried the Samsung Evo 940 Pro in one of the SATA 2 ports as you suggested, and then on one of the ports provided by the add-on card I bought. The add-on card was about 10% faster. Surprised, I tried the new Samsung Evo 950 and got very similar results, perhaps more like 12% faster. So the green drive and the DVD are now plugged into the two SATA III ports on the motherboard. Drive C (Samsung Evo 940 Pro), the virtual memory drive (Samsung Evo 950 128 gb) and the SSD scratch disk are all plugged into the 4 Port SATA III PCI-e 2.0 x1 Controller Card and we are very happy!

I called Samsung because I'd a lot of conflicting opinions about using an SSD for virtual memory. I asked how could best maintain the EVO 950 while using it for virtual memory. The tech suggested I over-provision the drive. He commented that it's a good thing to do with the Evo 950 or the 940 as they will instantly recognize the unallocated space and use it to clean up and organize files - particularly on any drive that is written to frequently.

So I've now over-provisioned the virtual memory drive, the scratch disk drive and my drive C. Everything seems to be working smoothly but of course, I've lost storage space of course. Do you think it's a good idea to over provision these drives? The only issue I'm seeing, which was horrible before the changes and now just a nuisance, is that LR takes some seconds to write changes and put them on the screen - could also be my graphics card because it's one below the new Adobe approved model.

I also turned off the windows write cache buffer thing because I do have a UPS so I figured I'd take a chance. Also checked to be sure the Intel drivers are up to date and they were.

OK - one more question if you can shed some light for me - Microsoft keeps popping up "offering" me Windows 10 and I keep gingerly closing the offer. But maybe I'm being foolish? You know the system and I have to say it's running quite well now after having implemented these changes, so many of which you suggested and I appreciate it. I use the machine for photo editing, mostly Adobe but occasionally others. I'm running Microsoft Office Prof 2010 32 bit and use Outlook extensively with many email addresses, the calendar etc., I am also a psychotherapist and have a large database program for keeping records, electronic billing and keeping my schedule; it has approximately 8+ years of data collected. Mostly Firefox, sometimes Maxthon, some music streaming with Pandora or internet radiio. Netflix, HBO and related, on demand etc.Eset NOD32 for my AV and Malwarebytes. I sync my Android phone and my Android tablet. I run Crash Plan for cloud backup and Macrium Prof to usb 3 external hard drives for onsite backup when I'm not using the machine. I have too many things starting up because I love convenient utilities and I do a lot on this machine - but you could have guessed that by now









I have things set for me to be notified before Microsoft updates are installed and for the main part I only install the critical ones. I am under an impression there is no way to do this in Windows 10? Microsoft will install "everything" whenever? Do I have to just accept this and move on?
So, given what you know about the hardware, and now, what you know about my usage, should I update to Win 10 Prof? If you can, what will I appreciate and is there anything I'll really hate? Did you install over Win 7 or would I have to do a clean install?

Thanks ever so much for all your help. I've learned a lot and gained a computer I can still happily use.

Madeline

Given


----------



## kckyle

you can use 8gb sticks for total of 48gb if you are already maxing out 24gb. otherwise don't waste your money. cl7 1333mhz is just as fast as cl8 1600mhz.

as long as your hdd runs cool ur fine, ssd can operate even under direct sunlight

as for windows 7, if you have pro you have the option to be opt out of certain updates. i would recommend a fresh install but if you have too much to do thn a upgrade is also fine. just a bit more messy.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

*About memory speeds.*

What kcyle said about memory speeds.

The general idea was something like getting stock clocks (say 1333) and latencies (like 9-9-924) and compare it with higher clocks, but bumped with latencies, so it generated something like this:
1333 8-8-8-18
1600 9-9-9-24
1800 10-10-10-somethign

Same goes for the set like this:
1333 7-7-7-x
1600 8-8-8-x
1800 9-9-9-x

I hope you see pattern here.

The conclusion was that if you bump clocks and you keep recommended latencies, then the performance is not noticeable - only lowering latencies significantly changes what is going on in the machine. Of course some applications may not even benefit from higher memory speeds, while other will be very sensitive to it.
So for example going from 1600 9-9-9-24 to 2100 11-11-11-x will not really give you much. It is better to stick to 1600 and lower latency to 8-8-8-x or lower, if possible. Of course not every memory/cpu will be able to handle that, so you have to experiment.
But if this is a computer that you work on on daily basis, I would rather not overclock it too much - instability/memory corruption can be disastrous in certain situations (especially if you do not have backups).

In addition with Haswell it really stopped to scale, except certain applications.
If you want to know more see http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance and other articles referenced in there.

*About Windows 10.*
I'm waiting for servicepack or something like this - for production it is not fully ready, there are too many issues out there.
If you want to test it then I suggest creating full disk backup of the disk you use for operating system (but on the block lever in off-line mode, something like clonezilla)
Then you can upgrade and see what is going on. If it does not work then revert.
Yes, Windows 10 has revert option, but first of all I've heard too many sad stories with the failed upgrades, so I suspect revert would be even more complicated.
I would really suggest clean install, but it takes time to separate data and shuffle it around.
That's why some companies use C: just for operating system, and keep some other apps and user home directories in separate disks or partitions.


----------



## mlg250

Thanks - i see the point about memory and will just leave it be. This is an old computer (in tech years) and i don't expect to make it usable for more than a year or two.

Waiting for a service pack is wise. If they start charging to update the OS just as they release the service pack, i'd be willing to pay to avoid the nightmare of trying to decipher all the bugs that will be fixed with the first service pack.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_KaszpiR_*
> 
> *About memory speeds.*
> 
> What kcyle said about memory speeds.
> 
> The general idea was something like getting stock clocks (say 1333) and latencies (like 9-9-924) and compare it with higher clocks, but bumped with latencies, so it generated something like this:
> 1333 8-8-8-18
> 1600 9-9-9-24
> 1800 10-10-10-somethign
> 
> Same goes for the set like this:
> 1333 7-7-7-x
> 1600 8-8-8-x
> 1800 9-9-9-x
> 
> I hope you see pattern here.
> 
> The conclusion was that if you bump clocks and you keep recommended latencies, then the performance is not noticeable - only lowering latencies significantly changes what is going on in the machine. Of course some applications may not even benefit from higher memory speeds, while other will be very sensitive to it.
> So for example going from 1600 9-9-9-24 to 2100 11-11-11-x will not really give you much. It is better to stick to 1600 and lower latency to 8-8-8-x or lower, if possible. Of course not every memory/cpu will be able to handle that, so you have to experiment.
> But if this is a computer that you work on on daily basis, I would rather not overclock it too much - instability/memory corruption can be disastrous in certain situations (especially if you do not have backups).
> 
> In addition with Haswell it really stopped to scale, except certain applications.
> If you want to know more see http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance and other articles referenced in there.
> 
> *About Windows 10.*
> I'm waiting for servicepack or something like this - for production it is not fully ready, there are too many issues out there.
> If you want to test it then I suggest creating full disk backup of the disk you use for operating system (but on the block lever in off-line mode, something like clonezilla)
> Then you can upgrade and see what is going on. If it does not work then revert.
> Yes, Windows 10 has revert option, but first of all I've heard too many sad stories with the failed upgrades, so I suspect revert would be even more complicated.
> I would really suggest clean install, but it takes time to separate data and shuffle it around.
> That's why some companies use C: just for operating system, and keep some other apps and user home directories in separate disks or partitions.


When you lower the latencys, do you need to change the voltage at all? I have Gskill Sniper DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v. I just brought my P6X58D-E out of its short retirement after getting a new X5675 for it. OC's better than the last. Yea. The memory is a PITA to get to run at 1600, from my experience. Running at stock speed, and using XMP, it won't post. Only works if I set the BCLK to 160 or 200. Think it doesn't like the higher memory divider or something. It meaning the CPU's IMC. Currently got 4.2Ghz (21*200) with 1.31v. Temps are at 78C at full load, so thats about my limit. Cooling with a Hyper 212+. Maybe if I am good Santa will bring me a Phanteks or that other one I can't remember at the moment. R1 Ultra?. Not sure it will fit because of the case fan I had to mod the case to install. Overall I am satisfied.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Lower latencies like going from CL9 to CL8 usually may require bit higher voltages on QPI or memory itself.
But this really depends on the quality of the memory and the cpu chip - sometimes you're able to not change anthing, if you're lucky.


----------



## spdaimon

Ok. I'll have to play around with it. Right now I have it set to Auto, and its running at 1600 with 8-11-11-28 1T according to Speccy. I assume its still at 1.5v because that's what I set it in the BIOS. I'll see if I can get it to 8-8-8-28 or something like that.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Anyone have some base settings to try for the 32nm xeons? I have been running stock due to stability issues - having a hard time getting back into it. I have a xeon x5650

Tried 200 qpi, can boot but get bsod 124 pretty easy and very repeatably, tried playing with higher and lower vcore and qpi voltage. temperatures were fine, its watercooled. Got bsod 9c once too. Any tips? The board I'm using use to do over 200 qpi easy but I might be forgetting some stuff too?


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Hey GUYS!! Just stopping by to say I'm STILL rockin' my Asus P6X58D Prem MOBO!!.
I browsed through all the post since I posted about the X5650 18months ago. WOW!! I'm so happy to see all the success people are having. And, to think I set mine a 3.6Ghz and went about my business.

I was reading where kckyle was pointing people to xmisery settings on page 98 of this thread. So I thought I would try them. BAM!! I was at 4.1ghz w/ voltage under 1.3, using a 22X multiplier. FUN FUN!!! Made the my hair stand up all over.

Anyway! I am selling my X5650 on ebay if anyone is looking for one. I got a 980X and am going to start OC'ing it. Here is the listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/171961458704?


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> Anyone have some base settings to try for the 32nm xeons? I have been running stock due to stability issues - having a hard time getting back into it. I have a xeon x5650
> 
> Tried 200 qpi, can boot but get bsod 124 pretty easy and very repeatably, tried playing with higher and lower vcore and qpi voltage. temperatures were fine, its watercooled. Got bsod 9c once too. Any tips? The board I'm using use to do over 200 qpi easy but I might be forgetting some stuff too?


http://www.overclock.net/t/662236/official-the-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread/5900_50#post_24304305 and about 5 following posts


----------



## vsseracer

Anyone know the recommended drivers, my cd is toast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exar661

Hi all, I´m new in the forum and i´ve just change my i7 950 for a X5650.

I was using Xmisery BIOS templates (3.6GHz one, not big fan of hardcore OC), and I was wondering if I can use those templates for the X5650, I´m lost with this chip, are voltage values valid for this chip?, specially PLL, IOH, QPI...

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

*cough* 3 posts above *cough*

And driverss are nowdays on Windows update page or just search on asus website.


----------



## Exar661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_KaszpiR_*
> 
> *cough* 3 posts above *cough*
> 
> And driverss are nowdays on Windows update page or just search on asus website.


Thank you, I´ve gone through most of the posts of this thread and also a lot of them of the X58 overclock club.... but I´m a bit confuse, a lot of people use very different values for the same, I know every chip is different, however with the Nehalem somehow values were similar apart from vCore...

Something that I´m also not clear is Uncore, on i7 ALWAYS has to be 2x RAM speed, but on westmere they say is 1.5x, is that true?

Sorry if I´m a bit pest, but this chip has me very confused...


----------



## rhkcommander959

4.2ghz is being stubborn on stability, chasing bsods and using them to adjust voltage. So I kicked bclk down to 195 for the time being








BSOD's 9C, 50, 124, 101. I slowly crept the voltage on qpi and vcore and it got more stable, but not enough.

This is with the 5650 watercooled, and 2ghz mushkins

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[195]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1560MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3120MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.28]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.325] (Had a few BSOD 124 at 1.3 and less. Still had one at 1.325 when using 200 BCLK after a few hours)
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


----------



## Exar661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> 4.2ghz is being stubborn on stability, chasing bsods and using them to adjust voltage. So I kicked bclk down to 195 for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSOD's 9C, 50, 124, 101. I slowly crept the voltage on qpi and vcore and it got more stable, but not enough.
> 
> This is with the 5650 watercooled, and 2ghz mushkins
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
> CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
> Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
> Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
> BCLK Frequency.........................[195]
> PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
> DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1560MHz]
> UCLK Frequency.........................[3120MHz]
> QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]
> 
> CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
> CPU Voltage............................[1.28]
> CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.325] (Had a few BSOD 124 at 1.3 and less. Still had one at 1.325 when using 200 BCLK after a few hours)
> IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
> IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
> ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
> ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
> DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
> 
> Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
> CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
> CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
> CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
> IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
> PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]
> 
> C1E Support............................[Disabled]
> Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
> Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
> CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
> Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
> Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
> Active Processor Cores.................[All]
> A20M...................................[Disabled]
> Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
> Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]


For what I´ve read your Uncore is a bit high, in the Xeon is recommended between x1.5 and x1.7 of RAM speed.

Also QPI is a bit high...


----------



## rhkcommander959

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exar661*
> 
> For what I´ve read your Uncore is a bit high, in the Xeon is recommended between x1.5 and x1.7 of RAM speed.
> 
> Also QPI is a bit high...


I will give that a shot. I started with 1.27v on qpi but kept getting bsod 124 so I bumped it up until it stabilized... I will come back with results. Thank you


----------



## spdaimon

Looks like the max is 1.35v on the QPI from what }SkOrPn--' said in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/1580_20#post_22803474. I usually just leave it auto.

I was both curious and concerned because I was using 1.5v for the DRAM and got worried when he said IMC. QPI is completely different. Also, I have my Uncore set to at 2x from what other posts have said. Guess I should lower it a bit?


----------



## GermanRaven

Hi, I'm new to this site and have (what I hope is) a simple question. I've had my ASUS P6X58D Premium for about five years, with an i7-930 and 6GB memory (3x2GB). I need a better development platform (app/web development, Photoshop, Premiere, etc) and decided that I can't afford to build a brand new system right now (just lost my job). So, I want to increase my RAM to a minimum of 12GB, though would prefer more. I am really confused by what memory *would* work in this system. Could someone point me to one or two specific part numbers that would work well? I assume that I could install 3x4GB (all in channel A). I also see references in this thread (but not in the manual) that 3x8GB (all in channel A) might work.

I am not currently overclocking, but it would be nice if the memory would allow me to at a later time.

All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## rhkcommander959

I've heard of people populating all 6 slots with 8gb dimms.

Dropping my uncore seems to be the ticket, I've been running nice and stable at 4.1ghz, with cpuz showing 1.28v core.


----------



## GermanRaven

If people are running all 6 slots with 8GB, I assume I could run just 3. Could someone offer a specific make/part number that would work in my system?


----------



## rhkcommander959

Most manufacturers make single, dual, triple memory all the same, you dont have to buy a triple channel kit specifically. You could buy three dual channel kits, three single stick kits...

You will have a tougher time finding triple channel kits ready to go, unless you look on ebay.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006050%20600006079%208000&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&page=1

Otherwise look at any 8gb DDR3 memory with speeds between 1333 and 2000, you can go higher but the cost is higher and socket 1366 doesn't generally do it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%208000%20600006074%20600006050&IsNodeId=1


----------



## GermanRaven

Commander -- thanks for the links! I have ordered 3x8GB from Newegg and look forward to getting it installed. I really appreciate your time in responding ...


----------



## rhkcommander959

You are welcome! Best of luck


----------



## DaveLT

It's very hard to achieve above 1866 on X58. Not a loss, they'd be fine with even 1333 triple channel so there you go.


----------



## kckyle

^ just lower the timing down to 7-7-7 on 1333mhz.


----------



## GermanRaven

rhkcommander959 -- I wanted to let you know that I received and installed the memory you linked me to ... I've had my 24GB memory running nearly two weeks without any failure nor heat issues. I'm happy and appreciative of your help!


----------



## rhkcommander959

Glad to see you got it working, and to be of help!
Eventually I will upgrade too


----------



## agentemo1

Looking to upgrade my system before the end of year. Current build on this platform is:

Power: Corsair hx1000w
Cpu: I7 930 OC 4.0ghz
Cooling: Corsair H50
Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D-E Motherboard
Ram: Corsair Dominator 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Graphics: Zotac GTX 480
Sound: X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series
System Drive: Intel X25-M 160GB Solid State Drive (SSD)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 F
OS: Windows 10

If I just upgraded to a GTX 980 platform would I likely bottle neck on a 6 year old system? Does it make sense to buy new MB/CPU/MEM? I would imagine that my current case and power supply would still suffice.

Been a while but good to be back.

Agent


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentemo1*
> 
> Looking to upgrade my system before the end of year. Current build on this platform is:
> 
> Power: Corsair hx1000w
> Cpu: I7 930 OC 4.0ghz
> Cooling: Corsair H50
> Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D-E Motherboard
> Ram: Corsair Dominator 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
> Graphics: Zotac GTX 480
> Sound: X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series
> System Drive: Intel X25-M 160GB Solid State Drive (SSD)
> Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 F
> OS: Windows 10
> 
> If I just upgraded to a GTX 980 platform would I likely bottle neck on a 6 year old system? Does it make sense to buy new MB/CPU/MEM? I would imagine that my current case and power supply would still suffice.
> 
> Been a while but good to be back.
> 
> Agent


The gtx 980 probably won't be bottlenecked by your i7 930 and it defenitly won't be with a $60 xeon 5650. You may want to get more ram (12-16GB), and a better cooler (top air or 240 closed loop).
Check my sig, X58 plattform still rocks.


----------



## suprc4

I have a xeon x5670 and it doesn't bottleneck two 780s in sli. And before I had an i7 920 with my 780 and it worked perfectly fine. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## agentemo1

Thanks for the input.

Where is the best place to find an x5670? Do I want to avoid an "engineering sample"? How does this perform OC compared to current gen CPU?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentemo1*
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Where is the best place to find an x5670? Do I want to avoid an "engineering sample"? How does this perform OC compared to current gen CPU?


Yes definitely avoid ESs. Not that you can come across them anyway...

2.66GHz to 4.4GHz is not hard


----------



## b4thman

I need to know how to add SLIC 2.1 to the BIOS of my ASUS P6X58D-E motherboard. Currently I am using the last official BIOS (version 0803).


----------



## MedRed

Will the Premium support a X5690? What's the best Xeon to get for this board?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> Will the Premium support a X5690? What's the best Xeon to get for this board?


It should support but X5690s are really expensive (Their values have dramatically shot up in the past year that I wasn't using X58 anymore) so perhaps a X5670 or 80. Their multis are more than enough to OC to their max potential so there


----------



## MedRed

Found an x5680 locally for $140. Now I feel better about wIting until skylake-e.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> Found an x5680 locally for $140. Now I feel better about wIting until skylake-e.


Heh. Got this for 230US$


----------



## MedRed

dang, nice find. I'm working on my overclock now.


----------



## Riktar54

I am having problems with my board.









I believe the USB is starting to crap out. This has been happening gradually over the past few weeks. It started with random drops of my joystick, causing the system to freeze. This happened like 1 every month or so.

Then I noticed some of my usb devices would start losing stuff like the lights on them.

Now for the past day, I could not even boot the system. It would start up, nothing would show on the screen and the keyboard would not light up. Doing a reset on the bios would allow me to restart the system, but then the next time I tried to fire up the computer,,,,,

Same deal. The system starts up, I get a beep, but the keyboard never lights up and my monitor says no signal found and turns off.

UGH,,,,,









Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## kckyle

sounds like the southbridge or northbridge is going bad, i don't think this is something you can fix, you can look into a pci usb expansion card. i would wait for others to chimp in for more info.


----------



## rhkcommander959

I've been holding steady at 4.1ghz with 12g mem on the x5650. love this design just wish there would of been better lga1366 motherboards/chipsets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> I am having problems with my board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same deal. The system starts up, I get a beep, but the keyboard never lights up and my monitor says no signal found and turns off.


Highly unlikely but do you see any probelmatic signs? Swollen caps, burns, etc. If it is north or south bridge failing you could try to reflow it.


----------



## Riktar54

None of the caps look swollen. I will do a more comprehensive inspection over the weekend.

For now, I was able to boot into the bios and disable the USB 2 functions. That has resolved my issues for now.

However I now have a real rat's nest of usb connections going into the 7 port hub that's connected to the onboard USB3 controller.

UGH,,,,,,,









Anyone have a P6X58D-E they want to sell?









As to reflowing the Northbridge: I have reflowed ALLOT of PS3's that had the YLOD. I assume the same principle applies to the northbridge controller on the P6X58D-E?


----------



## Riktar54

Ok it just got a little weirder: I thought I had disabled my USB 2 ports. However, today I thought I was plugging my portable hard drive into the USB3 port but it was actually the USB2 port. And windows found it!!

Ugh, guess it's time to go back into the bios and disable the USB2 ports again!!

Unfortunately, I can't. All I see when I reboot is a black screen. So, I wait for the beep watch to see when the keyboard "lights up" (And I tried this 3 times) hit the esc and,,,,,,,,,

Nothing. No screen, no beeps.

However,

If I just hit the reset button and wait, I will hear the Bios beep, still have no screen,,,,, But the "Starting Windows" screen pops up after a few seconds and the system loads.

So I am stuck with being unable to get into my bios, but I (seem to anyway) have no more problems loading Windows 7.

This is nuts,,,,,,,,,,









Some other info: I did replace the bios chip about 6 months ago. It has the latest 803 bios on it. Is it possible the bios chip is what's going bad? I am going to search (I hope I didn't toss it) for the original and put that back in.

And if it matters, I did put a new CR2032 batt into the motherboard just for the sake of seeing if the batt in there was going bad.

Is there such a thing as a virus/malware/etc. that could have gotten into my bios? My virus software is up to date and it has not reported any bugs as of late.....

Just bumming,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## kckyle

i don't think its a virus but perhaps the bios chip is acting up. where did you get the bios chip from?


----------



## Riktar54

From Ebay. The seller sells flashed bios chips for a variety of motherboards.


----------



## Riktar54

Ok, I just checked my records and the chip I bought on Feb 18, 2015 does have a 1 year warranty from the Ebay seller. I have contacted him regarding my issue and am awaiting a response.

Interestingly enough, I am following kckyle's suggestion about the bios being flaky: If I reset the cmos by way of pushing the handy cmos rest button on the mobo, the system will boot up and display the bios screen. Of course I get the "Hey, your cmaos was reset!! Hit F1 to load default, F2 to BLAH, BLAH, BLAH,,,,, screen. Doing this gets the computer back into the bios and I can reset change stuff back to where I am at, but as soon as I try another reset, I am right back to the same nonsense.

Hopefully another bios chip resolves my problem. I really DON'T want to go hunting for another motherboard since the prices of these things has sure gotten nuts/crazy high on Ebay,,,,,,

And since my Windows 7 is OEM, another mobo is gonna trigger flags from M$ and invalidate my OS which is going to add more money to cost,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Fingers crossed big time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riktar54

And to note: Once the computer is up and running, everything is running fine. Temps are ok, voltages are stable and I have left my system on for the last 2 days now without any issues.


----------



## kckyle

yeah that def sounds like the bios going flaky then, make sure the connection with the bios chip is good.


----------



## Riktar54

Well the chip is fully seated so I will consider it making good contact.

And I heard back from the seller. Under his warranty I can take out the chip, mail it to him and he will inspect/reflash/etc. and send it back to me.

Fair enough I guess.

The thing is, I don't know where my original bios is. I put in such a safe place it is now safe from me finding it!!









And when I considere postage and down time, maybe I should just pony up the extra few dollars and just buy another one.

I mean heck, the computer does work.

I just can't get into the bios right now,,,,,,,


----------



## rhkcommander959

Could be improperly seated, bad flash, or a few other issues. Why did you swap it out?

did you check the power switch connector, make sure it is hooked up properly still?

Try running one stick of memory, if it continues try another stick by itself, mix up which ports, etc. Just for kicks
What you describe sounds like issues I've had in the past, unstable settings (even some stock settings can be bad depending on the parts you run)

Pulling the battery doesn't matter. Wouldn't screw anything up.

edited my post after seeing the latest posts,

Could always try to flash it yourself
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P6X58DE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Riktar54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> Could be improperly seated, bad flash, or a few other issues. Why did you swap it out?


I did the swap because I wanted to upgrade to the newest bios and I wanted a backup in case I borked (or a power surge, my cat, etc. happened) the process. As it turned out, the chip came with the latest bios on it and I got lazy and just swapped out the chip. The ironic thing in this is now I can't find what "safe" place I put the original chip.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> did you check the power switch connector, make sure it is hooked up properly still?
> 
> Try running one stick of memory, if it continues try another stick by itself, mix up which ports, etc. Just for kicks
> What you describe sounds like issues I've had in the past, unstable settings (even some stock settings can be bad depending on the parts you run)
> 
> Could always try to flash it yourself
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P6X58DE/HelpDesk_Download/


I did try swapping in different ram (2 8GB sticks) in dual channel. Same deal.

This weekend I will go over the power connectors, re-seat the cards (one at a tine) and do a thorough visual overall.

Reflashing: I would feel better if I had a spare chip laying around for that.

As it stands right now I have a functional board, I just can't get into the bios,,,,,,,,


----------



## Riktar54

The oddest thing in all this is that I can get into the bios IF I do a reset via the cmos reset button on the mobo. I can go in, set my CPU and ram speed, etc. etc. But that is the only way I can get into the bios. Once I do a restart (hard or soft) or shut off the computer, it's back to the no screen until the Windows loader pops up.

And no matter how many times I try, disabling the USB2 ports never sticks. Once the computer boots into Windows, the usb2 ports are still listed in the device manager and are recognised when I plug a device into them.

I tried this several times with the same result.

Where did I put that original bios chip?


----------



## rhkcommander959

Do any other settings stick?

Does it take your monitor a while to turn on, or is it on with a black screen until the windows logo?
Just curious.


----------



## Riktar54

The OC settings for the CPU speed work just fine. The fans get set to "turbo mode". I pretty much leave everything else on Auto since the reading are fairly good: CPU volts are steady at 1.26v. The voltage rail readings are pretty much within 0.10 of spec.

My memory is running at it's 1866 setting and the fans do spool up to their 100% rpm spec when I run Prime95.

Hard to tell whether or not the boot settings (Full screen display is disabled and the system is set to fast boot) since I don't see anything.

And as to the monitor: It does get a signal initially but it remains black and shortly thereafter it reports "No Signal" until the Windows load screen comes up. After that it's business as usual.

It has been giving my an error beep occasionally: 4 quick beeps. When I do hear that I press F1 and the system continues to the Windows Loading screen. From what I have gathered that beep code is saying my system timers are off?


----------



## Riktar54

I feel like a complete DUMB-ASS......









When I was asked what I have changed in the system I said the ONLY thing I have done was swap out my parts into a new Fractal Design R5 case.

Ummm,,,,, yah,,,,, not quite.

I also replaced a failing fan on my Hyper 212 Evo with a Noctua redux fan. More on that later,,,,,

I also decided to place my computer in a different spot which required getting a longer (so I could hide it) Displayport cable. 15ft in length.

Now in my (albeit weak) defense, I did not have a problem when I first fired up the system. However after a few days,,,,,,









In a nutshell: In the process of trying to figure out my "problem" I moved the case to a more convenient location which, by the by, is closer to my monitor. After hooking it up (with the old displayport cable) I fired it up and,,,,,, WTH? Why am I seeing a boot up screen. And oh,,,, the 4 beep error code is related to the Noctua fan spinning to slow, causing an error code trip. And HUH?!?!?! I can get into the bios now?

So after de-snaking the new longer displayport cable back out and hooking it up to the monitor my system went right back to no boot up screen and no getting into the bios. Well it probably was going into the bios, I just couldn't see it,,,,,

DUH,,,,,,,

My apologies to rhkcommander959 and kckyle for trying to offer suggestions to my plight.









While I still have to sort out the flaky USB2 problems, at least I can SEE WHAT I AM DOING,,,,,,


----------



## kckyle

lol at least its nothing serious, don't worry thats what we are here for.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> My apologies to rhkcommander959 and kckyle for trying to offer suggestions to my plight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> lol at least its nothing serious, don't worry thats what we are here for.


This x100.

Glad you figured it out


----------



## Magemax

Hi,

So i have a P6x58D-E and a x5670 running at 4,15gh for 9 months and i'm really happy with it.
Now i'm wondering how i could upgrade my ram.

I have 12gb at the moment (3x4). How much more can this board take ? I'd like to go for 24gb or even 32gb (i use some music programms which benefits from high memory capacity).
So should i buy another 3 x 4 to make it 6 x 4 ? (that would impact my overclock wouldn't it ?)
Or should i sell my 3 x 4 and buy 3 x 8 ? or even 4 x 8 (because triple channel kit seems hard to find nowaday) ?


----------



## rhkcommander959

dual channel kits can be used in lieu of a ready-to-go triple channel kit.

get the pairs of 2x8, alternatively you can get a pair of dual channel and a single stick as long as they are rated the same.

I dont recall for sure if the desktop lga 1366 can support ecc and reg mem, but with xeons I believe you should be able to.

So then you have access to 16 up to 32gb modules







meaning up to 192gb of memory possible

Server memory (i believe I picked triple channel only too)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007952%20600006050%20600213071%20600537278

Triple channel kits
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20600006050%20600052011

Or get three pairs:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20600006050%20600052012%20600006072

For best costs, it would probably be wise to get 3x (2x8) kits, average price starts around 150$ for a total of 48g:thumb:


----------



## Magemax

Thanks for your reply.
I think 48gb is a bit overkill and the more ram slots you use, the more stress you put on the cpu right ?
I think 32gb would be perfect, what do you think of those (not using newegg cause of high shipping fee and import tax to my country).
http://www.magicpc.fr/memoire-pc/35389-Kingston-HyperX-Savage-HX318C9SRK4-32-0740617234534.html?codesf=2129079622&utm_medium=comparateur&utm_campaign=Shopping-flux&utm_term=Kingston+HyperX+Savage+HX318C9SRK4%2F32+-+32+Go+%284+x+8+Go%29+DDR3+1866+MHz+-+Barrette+m%26eacute%3Bmoire+PC&utm_source=AchetezFacile


----------



## 30fanman

If you plan to OC I would get a quad set as they are matched and you have 1 spare in case 1 blows up









Yes but the amount of ram is limited by your OS with win 7 you need pro to use more than 16 I believe

For the best OC only use 3 sticks - for max ram 6 sticks

That presumes you have a x58 MB of course


----------



## Magemax

I thought about it this night and here are my conclusions :
- I either will grab another 3 x 4 kit (it's around 60€ and would make a total of 24gb) or won't upgrade. Because my board is 7 years old already, dunno if it will fail someday. And if it does i'll go with newer cpu architecture (skylake / cannonlake ...) which only support DDR4. So I don't think it's wise to invest in DDR3 today.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magemax*
> 
> I thought about it this night and here are my conclusions :
> - I either will grab another 3 x 4 kit (it's around 60€ and would make a total of 24gb) or won't upgrade. Because my board is 7 years old already, dunno if it will fail someday. And if it does i'll go with newer cpu architecture (skylake / cannonlake ...) which only support DDR4. So I don't think it's wise to invest in DDR3 today.


Skylake-E perhaps. Skylake is just a step backwards if you are having a high OC already


----------



## Magemax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Skylake-E perhaps. Skylake is just a step backwards if you are having a high OC already


Yeah anyway, i'll only change if my rig fails.


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Ok not sure how well that cooler will do at higher clocks 4.2-4.5 but here is my 24/7 now the cpu voltage isn't as high as it shows it's set since you will have Vdroop. but this is what i use it's right at 1.4v under load and 64c max temp on my air cooler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0327_zpszhusp41l.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0328_zpsi7qwqixd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0329_zpstewq4vsj.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0331_zpstjmegarq.jpg.html[/URL


Thanks for this post. It got my X5680 to a solid 4.4GHz. I'm looking for a rampage iii to use this chip on. Even if I don't get one, I'm planning to hold out on upgrading until skylake-e shows up. pray for me.


----------



## kckyle

i think you can lower the vcore a bit


----------



## MedRed

I'll
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think you can lower the vcore a bit


I'll give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## b4thman

Any way to use the USB 3.0 cable of my new case with this motherboard? I only see USB 2.0 headers, and nothing fitting the 3.0 cable. I know there are adaptors to make compatible usb2 headers with usb3 cable, but it would be nice to have the possibility to take advantage of 3.0


----------



## MaxWaves

Hey Kckyle,

what is your other bios setting? Could you please share them? I recently got X5675 + Corsair H60, I got it up to 4.3 ghz at 1.3 vcore and my temps are 30 idle and 50 load, but I am having hard time going over 4.3ghz I get all sort of crashes, freezes etc, I think I have to play more with my v core / qpi dram and other voltages!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Any way to use the USB 3.0 cable of my new case with this motherboard? I only see USB 2.0 headers, and nothing fitting the 3.0 cable. I know there are adaptors to make compatible usb2 headers with usb3 cable, but it would be nice to have the possibility to take advantage of 3.0


USB 3.0 internal headers only came after X58. Sorry mate. You could on the other hand buy a ASMedia ASM1042 USB3.0 card to use internal headers


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think you can lower the vcore a bit
> care to post your current settings?


----------



## Cptnyehy0

Hey guys,

long time lurker, recently joined to see if i could get some assistance. I have 2 x5675 that I replaced some old i7 920s with. One is in a P6x58D and the other is in an Asus Rampage II Gene. I havent had the best luck getting a stable OC on these things without tons of heat. I tried following some of the old Bios settings for the i7 920 Low Voltage OCs from Xmisery, but i am failing to understand what is what with the OC of the 5675 and a higher multi.
Can someone that has an x5675 post some bios templates for me to start off of? I know KCKyle had posted one early on in the thread, but it was running extremely hot on my setup with a Corsair H80 in the R2 Gene and a Noctua UHS-120 on the P6x58d Premium. any help would be great!


----------



## kckyle

welcome to the site, i have found using high multi on the x5675 requires less voltage and therefore less heat than high blck. if you can post your settings and we can go from there.


----------



## Cptnyehy0

The Asus Rampage II Gene + X5675 + 24GB Mushkin Blackline DDR3 1600

Code:



Code:


AI Overclock Tuner      Manual
CPU Ratio Setting       25
Intel SpeedStep         Disabled
Xstreme Phase ..        Enabled
BCLK                    170
PCI-E                   100
DRAM                    DDR3-1363
UCLK                    2045
QPI Link Data Rate      Auto
------------------------------
DRAM Timing         (AUTO) 9.9.9.24
------------------------------
CPU Voltage Control     Manual
CPU Voltage             1.35
CPU PLL Voltage         Auto
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage   Auto
IOH Voltage             Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage        Auto
ICH Voltage             Auto
ICH PCIE Voltage        Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage        1.65681

------------------------------
Load-Line Calibration   Disabled
CPU Differential Amplitdue   Disabled
CPU Clock Skew          Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum     Disabled
IOH Clock Skew          Auto
PCIE SPread Spectrum    Disabled

------------------------------
C1E Support             Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher     Enabled
Adjacent CacheL  Pref   Enabled
MPS/ ACPI MADT          Modern ordering
Intel Virtualization    Disabled
CPU TM Function         Disabled
Execute Disable Bit     Disabled
Intel HT Technology     Enabled
Active Processor Cores  All
A20M                    Disabled
Intel SeedStep Tech     Disabled
Intel C-STATE Tech      Disabled
------------------------------
Intel VT-d              Disabled


----------



## kckyle

wait which cooler do you have on the p6x again? and how long have u had the h80, these settings looks normal, what temps are u getting from them.


----------



## Cptnyehy0

this is with the h80, its a few years old, pump still working and all. On the P6x58d I have a Noctua U12-s with a push pull setup, that has been clocked back to stock to work with for now, but I intended to learn how to do it all on the Gene II and try and replicate something similare on the P6x58.

the temp stays normal here and passes IBT, but will crash prime 95 blend in < an hour.
hottest core ~58 degrees, not the shining example of my original issue







, but many reboots later ive been controlling heat, just not stability


----------



## kckyle

your pc is crashing at 58c? when i oc to 4.4ghz my temp range stays around 60-70 underload. if your pc is crashing within that temp range it could be something else like psu.


----------



## Cptnyehy0

Most times it bluescreens windows in under an hour of prime95. Sometimes prime95 just crashes. Was hoping that there would be a baseline bios setting I could work from... Maybe sonehwere in the 4ghz range stable that I could work up from. There are many x58 oc guides, but nothing seems to give me good guidance on when to up ich / ioh / pll voltages and to what degree. Most of what I am doing is just upping black and vcore, but then heat gets out of control.


----------



## kckyle

what speed are u running for your ram, 2000mhz or 1333mhz.

the template u post is pretty standard and very similar to what i use, however i use 3 sticks of ram below 1600mhz with tighter timing. if you are crashing with setup similiar to mine then i don't think its the cpu or mobo fault here.


----------



## Cptnyehy0

ive got 1600 ram, trying to run it at about 1403 right now with a 175bclk. should uclk be 2280 or 2807? I've read its ideal for the xeon to have a 1.5-1.7x dram vs the 2.0x for a i7 920.


----------



## thompson1909

hello guys,

an it nerd friend just gave me an x5650 for free recently. its running on my old asus P6X-58D-E / 12gb (6x2) corsair vengeance 1600 (XMP)

i managed to somehow overclock it to 3,6GHZ at 1.192v (cooled by air -Zalman CNPS 9900)

its super stable at max 55° with full load. 35° idle and 45° max while gaming.

Q1: do you think the cpu & Zalman CNPS 9900 can handle 4.0GHZ?

Q2: can you maybe provide me a noob safe no brain x5650 4.0GHZ oc tutorial or just a list of settings for my bios? links would be great, this thread is just massive









Q:3 any suggestions for a new cooling unit? maybe an AIO liq if the Zalman CNPS 9900 is not enough

a new case for better cooling is on the way, might push the temps a little bit down i guess.

thanks in advance


----------



## Dotachin

So, my PC shut it self down yesterday and won't turn on (fans won't sipn). Mobo power leds are on, but usb ports won't charge my phone. I HOPE it's the psu (6 years), will try a friends one tomorrow.


----------



## Cptnyehy0

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/

the three step overclocking guide is what i used. I got to about 4.45 on my x5675 before i starting hitting temps > 80c and getting into vcore above 1.4v


----------



## rhkcommander959

1.9v is way too high, is that a typo?


----------



## thompson1909

yep sry, 1,192 (i edited it)

thanks for the guide!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompson1909*
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> an it nerd friend just gave me an x5650 for free recently. its running on my old asus P6X-58D-E / 12gb (6x2) corsair vengeance 1600 (XMP)
> 
> i managed to somehow overclock it to 3,6GHZ at 1.192v (cooled by air -Zalman CNPS 9900)
> 
> its super stable at max 55° with full load. 35° idle and 45° max while gaming.
> 
> Q1: do you think the cpu & Zalman CNPS 9900 can handle 4.0GHZ?
> 
> Q2: can you maybe provide me a noob safe no brain x5650 4.0GHZ oc tutorial or just a list of settings for my bios? links would be great, this thread is just massive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q:3 any suggestions for a new cooling unit? maybe an AIO liq if the Zalman CNPS 9900 is not enough
> 
> a new case for better cooling is on the way, might push the temps a little bit down i guess.
> 
> thanks in advance


it really isn't much, just mess around with multi and blck, thn apply a vcore that doesn't crash, everything else is pretty much the same setting as a 920 oc listed on first page
as for cooler, i would recommend sticking with air cooler since aio can get noisy underload. i use a cryorig r1 universal since that doesn't block the ram height.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> So, my PC shut it self down yesterday and won't turn on (fans won't sipn). Mobo power leds are on, but usb ports won't charge my phone. I HOPE it's the psu (6 years), will try a friends one tomorrow.


that is strange, keep us posted.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> that is strange, keep us posted.


Turns out it isn't the psu








Started a thread


----------



## daffy82

Hi Guys.

I have a p6x58D-Premium. And I have 3x Xeon x5650. I set 20x200 and all auto and I get BSOD on all three CPUs.

What can I do to reach 4Ghz on the x5650? Should I try to do vCore 1.4? Or is there anything else, a setting in BIOS or something I can try? All settings are default except xTreme Phase power thingy which is enabled (I get BSOD with both that setting on auto or enabled).

The highest vcore i did was 1.35 and it worked for a couple of mins after the OS booted but I got BSOD still...

Edit: just followed this guide except I set 200 in stead of 213: 




Seem to be running good so far. Just dont hope I blow up my RAM or something :S

Edit #2
PC froze... running same settngs as in the video but with 190 (3800MHz) now


----------



## rhkcommander959

you cant just run auto on everything for 4+


----------



## daffy82

Many in this thread can run 4ghz by 20x200 and rest on auto... What do u suggest I change?


----------



## rhkcommander959

First off, with yours at 3800 what is the load temperature?


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy82*
> 
> Many in this thread can run 4ghz by 20x200 and rest on auto... What do u suggest I change?


Funny thing, After you mentioned this I just tried tried it with a Xeon X5680. It's not at 200, but I set everything to stock and changed it until I was at 4.2. I didn't stress test, but played a couple of hours of gaming. No crashes.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy82*
> 
> Many in this thread can run 4ghz by 20x200 and rest on auto... What do u suggest I change?


Make sure your uncore isn't at x2 memory speed. 1.7/1.8 will do because gulftown doesn't like x2 and 1.35v tops for uncore voltage. (also known as qpi/vtt)


----------



## archiesongs

Hi there P6X58D experts. Long time no posting here but I have been following this thread for a while, planning a build with parts that sit unused on a shelf. So I bought a P6X58D-E, a mobo being the only missing part.

Thing is, it will power up with fans and power to USB but no display at all and no beeps either. No post sometimes even pre, as far as I can guess in the absence of indications except for the stable red light.

I have and a new ATX box with PSU (cheap but decent, from coolermaster). A couple of westmere xeon to try. One is an early 2.8ghz E/S (kind of a x5660 quad), the other a x5672 (3.2, also quad). I have two sets of DDR3: one an old triple (3X1gb) PC15000 kit from OCZ, the other a newish 2400 quad kit from Kingston (4X4GB). both kits worked fine on x58, even at full speed but with some extra current on both vdr and vtt.

I switched CPU's and ram sticks: tried all seven of them as single in blue DIMM closest to socket, also tried single with the middle blue DIMM, just to make sure. Since all these parts were removed from working boxes, I have little reason to suspect them, even less so having some redundancy. The PSU doesn't seem to be at fault although being new could make it a suspect : the rig apparently powers up fine with all fans + USB ports powered.

I cleaned up the socket, which needed it, checked for shorts and visible damage there and all over both sides of the board. Looks pristine otherwise. Nothing gives: that red light stays on no matter what and the boot cycle stays the same: boot followed by a quick reboot, no beeps, no RAM training, no display. For some reason, I was able to go through the memOK routine twice, with increasingly fast blinking light, but pressing the button usually results in the same thing as cycling power. Same with clear cmos: managed to get the button to work a couple of times but it's usually non functional : I have to remove the battery.

With no visible damage to the socket, that seems to only leave a dead mobo. Unless I have a corrupted bios or even an old one that doesn't like the x56xx xeons. As I don't have another 1366 cpu handy, I was thinking that maybe crashfree 3 would be able to load a file from USB and reflash. Problem is, I'm not sure about the CF3 procedure : is there a naming convention on the flash drive? I have 8.03 on disk, latest ASUS offers for the -E. Should the bios file keep the ROM extension or should it be renamed to CAP or BIN? So far I was no able to get it to work with either fat or fat 32. Still nothing seems to come out of the speaker. I also partitioned the 8GB flashdrive to a 2GB primary FAT partition, in case CF3 struggles with larger sticks.I named the file P6X58DE.ROM.

I have been reading quite a few horror stories about ASUS and the red light...I made sure to double check everything useful that was suggested: everything seems to be tight. Only remains to be able to flash the BIOS without an old bloomfield handy. Maybe someone know which revision first supported WESTMERE ? Or were they OK from V1.0 ?

Any thought on the absence of beeps and the barely functioning memOK and CCmos switches? Any clue on how to "force" a reflash ?

I just can't see myself buying another 1366 mobo: those prices are still sky high. Not that they are not fine boards but price is on par with a very decent 1150 or even 1151, new!
BTW, this x5672 is awesome. clocked like a champ on my long gone Gigabyte mobo, with little current. Well worth the loss of 2 cores. L3 remains at 12.

Thanks for reading the long post. I truly hope some of you will bring me some hope.
Cheers,
Roger.


----------



## thompson1909

so for now, i just messed around with multi and blck. temp seems to be good but all the other bios settings are on standard/auto. dunno if thats good or bad ?!









sry kckyle but i couldnt find any bios settings on the first page, the links just lead me to other posts.

i wonder if i can somehow lower the vcore with some of those "other settings" to lower my temps a bit and reduce energy consumption

thanks for your help


----------



## kckyle

sry i'm busy with finals this week, i'll resume regular service for help when i'm done.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archiesongs*
> 
> Hi there P6X58D experts. Long time no posting here but I have been following this thread for a while, planning a build with parts that sit unused on a shelf. So I bought a P6X58D-E, a mobo being the only missing part.
> 
> Thing is, it will power up with fans and power to USB but no display at all and no beeps either. No post sometimes even pre, as far as I can guess in the absence of indications except for the stable red light.
> 
> I have and a new ATX box with PSU (cheap but decent, from coolermaster). A couple of westmere xeon to try. One is an early 2.8ghz E/S (kind of a x5660 quad), the other a x5672 (3.2, also quad). I have two sets of DDR3: one an old triple (3X1gb) PC15000 kit from OCZ, the other a newish 2400 quad kit from Kingston (4X4GB). both kits worked fine on x58, even at full speed but with some extra current on both vdr and vtt.
> 
> I switched CPU's and ram sticks: tried all seven of them as single in blue DIMM closest to socket, also tried single with the middle blue DIMM, just to make sure. Since all these parts were removed from working boxes, I have little reason to suspect them, even less so having some redundancy. The PSU doesn't seem to be at fault although being new could make it a suspect : the rig apparently powers up fine with all fans + USB ports powered.
> 
> I cleaned up the socket, which needed it, checked for shorts and visible damage there and all over both sides of the board. Looks pristine otherwise. Nothing gives: that red light stays on no matter what and the boot cycle stays the same: boot followed by a quick reboot, no beeps, no RAM training, no display. For some reason, I was able to go through the memOK routine twice, with increasingly fast blinking light, but pressing the button usually results in the same thing as cycling power. Same with clear cmos: managed to get the button to work a couple of times but it's usually non functional : I have to remove the battery.
> 
> With no visible damage to the socket, that seems to only leave a dead mobo. Unless I have a corrupted bios or even an old one that doesn't like the x56xx xeons. As I don't have another 1366 cpu handy, I was thinking that maybe crashfree 3 would be able to load a file from USB and reflash. Problem is, I'm not sure about the CF3 procedure : is there a naming convention on the flash drive? I have 8.03 on disk, latest ASUS offers for the -E. Should the bios file keep the ROM extension or should it be renamed to CAP or BIN? So far I was no able to get it to work with either fat or fat 32. Still nothing seems to come out of the speaker. I also partitioned the 8GB flashdrive to a 2GB primary FAT partition, in case CF3 struggles with larger sticks.I named the file P6X58DE.ROM.
> 
> I have been reading quite a few horror stories about ASUS and the red light...I made sure to double check everything useful that was suggested: everything seems to be tight. Only remains to be able to flash the BIOS without an old bloomfield handy. Maybe someone know which revision first supported WESTMERE ? Or were they OK from V1.0 ?
> 
> Any thought on the absence of beeps and the barely functioning memOK and CCmos switches? Any clue on how to "force" a reflash ?
> 
> I just can't see myself buying another 1366 mobo: those prices are still sky high. Not that they are not fine boards but price is on par with a very decent 1150 or even 1151, new!
> BTW, this x5672 is awesome. clocked like a champ on my long gone Gigabyte mobo, with little current. Well worth the loss of 2 cores. L3 remains at 12.
> 
> Thanks for reading the long post. I truly hope some of you will bring me some hope.
> Cheers,
> Roger.


I could not get my x5675 to work on my mobo either at first. I ended up getting a i7-920 to drop into it to flash it to 803. I would keep the .ROM extension. I am not sure what the format was, I usually try FAT32. I'd have to check that for you. Its been 2 years since I flashed mine. You should just be able to stick the USB in a port, boot up into the BIOS and see the file in simplistic file explorer in the EZ Flash Utility or whatever its called.
Your other problems, not a clue.


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> I could not get my x5675 to work on my mobo either at first. I ended up getting a i7-920 to drop into it to flash it to 803. I would keep the .ROM extension. I am not sure what the format was, I usually try FAT32. I'd have to check that for you. Its been 2 years since I flashed mine. You should just be able to stick the USB in a port, boot up into the BIOS and see the file in simplistic file explorer in the EZ Flash Utility or whatever its called.
> Your other problems, not a clue.


Thanks, that seems to mean I have a chance. EZflash needs a successful POST, unlike crashfree which should allow to recover from a corrupt BIOS. I reckon RAM and CPU have to be addressable though, but that's just a guess..
I can't see myself buying a bloomfield just for a single FLASH operation but I could ask around. In the meantime, I'm trying to determine if investing a few bucks in a new, updated BIOS chip, would be the ticket. Around €10 on Ebay.

This thread is awesome for a new owner like myself. So much useful information and tips. About the motherboard itself, I must say from my reading that I am surprised how picky she is. My 2008 X58 mobo never let me down nor had such weird demands and restrictions. That damn red light is all over the forums, And that sata6 controller that will not do TRIM or operate full speed? not talking about being quite picky with ram modules... My GA mobo would load 6 sticks from 2010 on, totaling 24GB and even ran 2400mhz 24 GB from 2013 on. The ASUS was somewhat cheaper but definitely looks the part... I'm still glad I found a cheap one to recycle my equally cheap (and awesome) xeons chips. Too bad I can't even have a clue if it's fried or just doesn't like the westmeres. If the latter, that's another black mark on an otherwise nice piece of gear.
Cheers...


----------



## b4thman

I have not much idea about computers. I have this mobo (ASUS P6X58D-E) + intel i7 930 CPU + 6GB DDR3 1666.

Can anybody tell me if I can easily overclock my CPU from 2,8 to anything better, and how? Only if it is easy and totally safe. I pretend to move to a Nvida GTX980 and maybe my current CPU is not enough.

Maybe should I be thinking on changing my mobo/CPU? or it is still enough to manage a GTX 980?


----------



## archiesongs

it's probably safe to set your memory multi to 8 and just raise bclock from 133, up to to 200, leave multi where it is and see what happens without messing any further. You will need to take note of how the overclocking fails when it does. And it will. Beep codes at boot, boot sequence, mem training, Windows error messages... As cpu will probably lack some current, you will need to know how to recover from the failed boot (like this motherboard has handy jumpers for you to enjoy) and either lower bclock to where it was before failing or raise vcore up to 10-15% max* as a start. then it's up to your cooler and case design to decide wether you should allow for more. Other voltages can also be tweaked to go a little higher and improve stability but vcore will do for the bulk of it.

Nehalem has unusual rules when it comes to current, specifically vdr/vtt distance; you could easily break them, straying too far from defaults: this is* harmful to the chip. WESTMERE and GULFTOWN have different, more relaxed rules (which do not enforce themselves either) and you will do well to remember that, browsing for clues and tips: do not confuse them for one another. a 1366 guide does not necessarily make that clear. Actually, most don't mention it at all. Confusing one set of rules for the other will just shock your memory controller and start a world of pain in daily use.

You would also need to make sure to write down your memory timings at 1600 : they are kind of awesome but might very well be too much for messing with Bclock and cpu components.. Make a safe copy of these BIOS settings, specifically mem timings, vtt and vdr voltage; put it on paper and somewhere on your hard drive, possibly online, there is no chance you can ever find them back if you lose them in a cmos reset -which will likely happen. OR you could just ask the guy who put them here for you to find a safe bclock and multiplier, as well as applicable current: he has to know what he's doing as there is no way vtt and vdr are at defaults or set to auto..

OR you could just do the best thing about X58: jump from Nehalem to WESTMERE : replace your 930 with a xeon cpu (X or W 56xx). They are incredibly cheap and it's possibly one of the best upgrades ever. Except maybe for the G3258 or the 300A, but that's different generations, isn't it ? You'll see later that I have a personal interest here. WESTMERE brings:

Likely to clock better from the start with much less current and to have an much better memory controller (yours has to be a champ though, looking at these 1600 timings)
.32µ process down from .45, leading to 95W TDP, down from 130 for the same processing power, even a slight increase in IPC. That's just mind blowing.
AES-NI inside! AES encryption is all over browsers, network protocols, OS memory and file system management these days; not having AES acceleration today seems somewhat nonsensical to me and I wouldn't invest a minute or a dollar in such a cpu. I believe a lot of encryption has to happen inside STEAM, which is probably part of your gaming routine.
12MB L3 even on 4 cores models, up from 8MB on the 930. You might find a 6 cores/12 threads for a reasonable price in your country but games already have plenty with 4/8, which is the current enthusiast segment with Haswell and skylake most popular offerings. Most games and programs are likely not to make much profit of more than that.. That's just how it is: sadly for AMD and its multicore offerings, quad cores are what games are optimized for now and will be in the near future. For a gamer, a 4 core xeon is just fine imo. They are also cheaper, by a long shot, which is ridiculous but highly profitable for the discerning geek shopper








You would need to make sure your BIOS supports westmere or update it before making the switch. Which will definitely lose you your awesome memory settings as there is no way I would advise to restore a BIOS profile after flashing, provided it could be done. I found the hard way (reason I've been here for a couple of days) that my new mobo has an old BIOS and I need to buy a 920/930 just to update and get my xeon quad recognized! Heck, I could trade a 2.8 westmere quad I have in excess for your 930, just to avoid having to mess with the BIOS chip or spend good money on an obsolete chip !

While X58 is more fun to overclock and permissive than later platforms (the few, expensive ones that still can), it also makes it easier to break things, overlooking some hidden rule specifically with voltages and ratios, seemingly in the safe range. So, no, there is no safe and easy way to overclock a 930 without getting some facts straight first. If you have no idea how that works, I would either get back in touch with the guy (or the gal) who installed your memory sticks or start reading.

Not talking chipsets, the most efficient improvements in Intel cpu's since Nehalem, came in the form of instructions and energy requirements. Chipset components and support are a whole other story. Unless a program supports AVX, and very few do, a modern processor has to really work to match a 1366 cpu, even at same clocks. And WESTMERE clocks as high as the most expensive Haswell quads. And only those offer as many pci express lanes yet, which is what you're after, if I understood you correctly. Bottom line, the meaningful improvements, the usable ones of late, came in the form of AES acceleration and power efficiency. Which brings us back to WESTMERE: about that WESTMERE/930 trade, I was not even half kidding. PM me if that rings a bell for you.

In any case, good luck with your project. If you decide on doing some reading, I can point you to competent guides.


----------



## b4thman

I have not enough idea about all this things to follow your instructions. I also have some problems understanding english, so instructions should be short and easy to understand. Thanks anyway.

I read that you suggest to replace my 930 with a xeon cpu (X or W 56xx). According to Windows information, my mobo bios is American Megatrends Inc. 0803, 06/08/2012 (I flashed it years ago).

I understad that overclocking my i7 930 is not as easy as only changing a couple of parameters in the BIOS, so maybe I must forget it.


----------



## thompson1909

like he said: replace your 930 with a xeon cpu (X or W 56xx)

in my case i replaced my old 930 with a xeon x5650 (cheap on ebay)

now look at this, this is about 100%+ more horsepower than my old 930 with even lower temps







(all on air)



short: get a ~350€ cpu equivalent for just 50-80€ + 2 extra cores usefull if u do things like rendering stuff like i do...



this thing is beast compared to my crappy 930

would be cool if somebody could help me with bios settings fine tuning though, i uploaded the screenshot again. readable now.


----------



## archiesongs

You have the latest bios. Swapping a 2.8 nehalem for Westmere would bring noticeable improvements and lower your power bill and heat by quite a margin, with or without overclocking. Though you're right about giving up overclocking if not ready to get our hands dirty, the few tweaks I suggested in the beginning of my post are quite easy to make and risk free. At worse, you should end with a 3.2-3.5 ghz clock with same voltage, and just a bit more heat.
I would rather go the xeon route than change the whole setup. If you soon decide for a platform upgrade, I believe the most significant improvement of late to be support for nvme storage. Pick a platform that does it out of the box, with no further hassle. Basically that's z97 and later, if we're talking Intel.


----------



## archiesongs

You have a nice and stable overclock with good temps. What are you after, tweaking your BIOS ?


----------



## thompson1909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archiesongs*
> 
> You have a nice and stable overclock with good temps. What are you after, tweaking your BIOS ?


so for now, i just messed around with multi and blck. temp seems to be good but all the other bios settings are on standard/auto. dunno if thats good or bad ?!









i wonder if i can somehow lower the vcore with some of those "other settings" to lower my temps a bit and reduce energy consumption

im an oc noob so i dont really understand all the settings and what they affect and how they interact.

i had to put the ram down to 1400mhz for example caus with that bclk it would be 18000mhz on std settings (should be at 1600mhz)



beside multi bclk and xmp profile for ram everything is on std/auto


----------



## archiesongs

Tight RAM is mainly noticeable in real time processing, like live audio or heavy network load. Doing offline processing like rendering does benefit from better memory bandwidth and latency but not by such an extent.
I don't think an XMP profile landed you a 1450 mhz with cas9 and 2T. I might be wrong but it's worth checking. XMP profiles can very well mess with CPU overclocking, keep that in mind. I would definitely try and tighten it here but that will possibly mess with your OC.

What you want to watch is you memory controller voltage and Uncore/memory ratio. Also make sure vtt and vdr are in the allowed range for WESTMERE. I don't have the numbers in mind since I just came back to the x58 game : my main rig is Z97 and I'm just recycling my xeons. I would advise reading general guides on Westmere if you're about fine tuning. You certainly seem to be off to a good start: 1.26 volts is not high at all at 4Ghz (3.8 on 12 threads), for a much lower clocked 5650. That has to be a good bin. Pushing 10% to 4.4Ghz would only bring 10% IPC along with much more current and heat and possibly hardware stress and compromised stability. I seem to recall running my 2.8 quad at 4ghz with 1.31v and my 3.2 quad at 4.5ghz with 1.29v. Your numbers look much better so far.

60 C° on Prime95 load with even temp on all 6 cores is proof of a good hardware setup and a nice chip. And it's certainly a good temp, depending on ambient and cooling system. I take it you're on air. I would trade Prime95 for IntelBurnTest (IBT), as it stresses the core and memory further and will definitely raise your temps by quite a margin. Make sure to end up with "very high" or even "max" if you can afford to leave your computer alone for the duration of the test. MAX is just as good as memtest and is more convenient, happening inside Windows. This is actually what I use as reference for load temp and IBT/60 is what I achieve with a 50W Haswell cpu @4.3. With a 130W hexacore, you'll be fine under 75C°. Summer is coming though, or are you in the other side of the world ? I'm in France.


----------



## b4thman

Here in Europe I can not find xeon x5650 for less than 140€.

I also have read that the frequency without overclocking hte xeon is not much diferent from my i7 930, and the main difference is 6cores vs 4cores. How can be such an improvement?


----------



## archiesongs

I explained the differences in my detailed post to you. Would be nice to know you noticed and my work did not go to waste. Bottom line the xeon chip is vastly superior and the 6 cores thing is but a gimmick to me but other's opinion my differ. Please make sure you understand what I posted and come back with new questions if needed.
Cheers.


----------



## thompson1909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Here in Europe I can not find xeon x5650 for less than 140€.
> 
> I also have read that the frequency without overclocking hte xeon is not much diferent from my i7 930, and the main difference is 6cores vs 4cores. How can be such an improvement?


80€ ebay

the difference is the overall architecture of the chip. much more cache +2cores its 32nm, selected -> much lower temps = great overclocking potential. even a monkey can do this (except fine tuning







, its really not a big deal)

there was a reason why these cpus were ~1600€ back in the days

if u wanna go for a new system. ill buy your motheboard PN me

@archiesongs thanks for your text. seems my x5650 is doing a good job, thats nice to hear. i have to work through the detailed stuff now. i really dont see the benefit of going further than 4ghz for now. so i just want to optimize the current setup. and no im not far away in germany here. its all on air, but good 5x140mm fan setup + Zalman CNPS 9900A. seems its still doing a good job after 7 years in service


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archiesongs*
> 
> Thanks, that seems to mean I have a chance. EZflash needs a successful POST, unlike crashfree which should allow to recover from a corrupt BIOS. I reckon RAM and CPU have to be addressable though, but that's just a guess..
> I can't see myself buying a bloomfield just for a single FLASH operation but I could ask around. In the meantime, I'm trying to determine if investing a few bucks in a new, updated BIOS chip, would be the ticket. Around €10 on Ebay.
> 
> This thread is awesome for a new owner like myself. So much useful information and tips. About the motherboard itself, I must say from my reading that I am surprised how picky she is. My 2008 X58 mobo never let me down nor had such weird demands and restrictions. That damn red light is all over the forums, And that sata6 controller that will not do TRIM or operate full speed? not talking about being quite picky with ram modules... My GA mobo would load 6 sticks from 2010 on, totaling 24GB and even ran 2400mhz 24 GB from 2013 on. The ASUS was somewhat cheaper but definitely looks the part... I'm still glad I found a cheap one to recycle my equally cheap (and awesome) xeons chips. Too bad I can't even have a clue if it's fried or just doesn't like the westmeres. If the latter, that's another black mark on an otherwise nice piece of gear.
> Cheers...


My P6X58-E WS fails to boot with my X5650 too... Really. Ok with the bloomfield and even after countless resets and flashes still doesn't work.

And I suspect the issue is that it forces 2.7GHz uncore. I couldn't adjust uncore with the bloomfield I have so it might be that.


----------



## archiesongs

You're just about right. Fine tuning and better power efficiency is the way to go and who cares about a few more clocks when you can have a fresh setup. Stability is paramount though and I can't stress enough how memtest or IBT should be favored over Prime95. Mem corruption is often invisible and you can end up finding corrupt data months after it happened, with overwritten backups...

X58 is still strong after 8 years. That's a first! Despite the aging components (pci2, sata2) and general lack of support for the most exciting new shiny things, I haven't found a platform I liked best since. And it has native PCI which is invaluable for high end sound cards that nothing justifies retiring (I'm thinking German gear here). The previous CPU I favored was the Northwood P4's (-> 3.2), preceded only by the PIII S (->1.5 with awesome IPC). Intel doesn't grace us that often with freebies or exceptional engineering and it didn't happen again until the G3258; that was a nice introduction to latest breakthroughs, a cheap ticket in, to PCIe 3 and nvme. Those pentium skylakes look good too with AES and I wish they would unlock one. Since it won't likely happen, I believe my next upgrade, and I will be done for another 5 years, will be a LGA Broadwell but you can't exactly call them freebies or even cheap







Maybe the igpu and 128mb cache which is what make them better looking than Haswell or Skylake at about the same price. Hopefully the dominant opinion that they suck will leave them taking dust on shelves and we will be able to grab them at a bargain, end up with powerful rigs on itx with 200W PSU... A true step up for desktop.


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> My P6X58-E WS fails to boot with my X5650 too... Really. Ok with the bloomfield and even after countless resets and flashes still doesn't work.
> 
> And I suspect the issue is that it forces 2.7GHz uncore. I couldn't adjust uncore with the bloomfield I have so it might be that.


I would double check socket pins. No reason you can't touch uncore. Loading bios defaults before booting the xeon should configure it properly, unless defective hardware, wrong BIOS or bad flash. Make sure you have 803.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archiesongs*
> 
> I would double check socket pins. No reason you can't touch uncore. Loading bios defaults before booting the xeon should configure it properly, unless defective hardware, wrong BIOS or bad flash. Make sure you have 803.


Loading defaults gets it to stop flashing the LEDs but other than that, my L5520 instantly works and the X5650 doesn't. And yes, I cannot adjust uncore or ASUS's bios is just downright strange on that board

The X5650 works fine on a very old EX58-UD5 strangely but just not the P6X58-E WS.


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> Here in Europe I can not find xeon x5650 for less than 140€.


Btw, my trade offer still stands, or I can sell you my quad 2.8Gh for 60 + ship. that alone would justify putting your 930 to rest. I see a 930 still sells for more than that on ebay, which is a mystery to me


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> The X5650 works fine on a very old EX58-UD5 strangely but just not the P6X58-E WS.


The GA board was a fine piece of gear indeed.i had the extreme and I found it vastly superior to the asus we're talking about here. You need to double check the bios in your mobo and make sure it's up to WESTMERE. Note that nothing indicates that what's going on in this thread applies to the WS installment of the mobo. That definitely warrants rigorous investigation and a definitive conclusion would be nice to have for other WS owners.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archiesongs*
> 
> The GA board was a fine piece of gear indeed.i had the extreme and I found it vastly superior to the asus we're talking about here. You need to double check the bios in your mobo and make sure it's up to WESTMERE. Note that nothing indicates that what's going on in this thread applies to the WS installment of the mobo. That definitely warrants rigorous investigation and a definitive conclusion would be nice to have for other WS owners.


Um, it's the WS model. This is the absolute top spec X58 motherboard with a crazy array of 3 true PCIe X16 slots and was launched after the westmere did.

Oh the WS is the same series as the X58D.


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> Um, it's the WS model. This is the absolute top spec X58 motherboard with a crazy array of 3 true PCIe X16 slots and was launched after the westmere did.


This still doesn't guarantee that Westmere was supported from the first BIOS release. Not questioning the WS quality here, just that xeons cpu's are one thing, general public mobos another. I would absolutely make sure the BIOS version you have was definitely intended for WESTMERE, as nothing implies it.

3 pcie X16 slots refers to slots dimensions. X58 and related cpu's have support for 36 pcie lanes total, hence 3 pcie X16 slots couldn't possibly operate at the same time unless sharing the available lanes. This is how it has been done on every platform and one of the big selling points of x58: 36 lanes in 2008! Main reason we're still talking about it 8 years later and people shell big bucks on ebay for them.
I will definitely look the WS up, looks interesting. I am somewhat disappointed in the -E, coming from a high-end GA mobo.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archiesongs*
> 
> This still doesn't guarantee that Westmere was supported from the first BIOS release. Not questioning the WS quality here, just that xeons cpu's are one thing, general public mobos another. I would absolutely make sure the BIOS version you have was definitely intended for WESTMERE, as nothing implies it.
> 
> 3 pcie X16 slots refers to slots dimensions. X58 and related cpu's have support for 36 pcie lanes total, hence 3 pcie X16 slots couldn't possibly operate at the same time unless sharing the available lanes. This is how it has been done on every platform and one of the big selling points of x58: 36 lanes in 2008! Main reason we're still talking about it 8 years later and people shell big bucks on ebay for them.
> I will definitely look the WS up, looks interesting. I am somewhat disappointed in the -E, coming from a high-end GA mobo.


The WS is a 2011 motherboard. It supported westmere right out of the box with 0206 and the last update is 0301 and that's what my mobo came with

It really does have 3 true PCIe X16 it has 2 NF200 PCIe switches


----------



## kennyc865

Just wanted to say thanks for all of the info posted here about the Xeno X56XX being used in the P6X58D Premium motherboard. I was considering building a new system, but after spending the past couple of days reading the post in this thread, I have ordered a new X5675 to go in my Asus mob.

I happen to find "NEW" X5675 on ebay. Right now it says there are more than 10 left in stock. I ordered one yesterday and I'm looking forward to installing it. Here is a link to the new cpu's ($199)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-INTEL-XEON-6-CORE-Processor-X5675-3-06GHz-12MB-Cache-SLBYL-CPU-/290758366437?hash=item43b28c94e5:g:5VsAAMXQWzNScssj

Thanks again!
Kenny


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> I happen to find "NEW" X5675 on ebay. Right now it says there are more than 10 left in stock. I ordered one yesterday and I'm looking forward to installing it. Here is a link to the new cpu's ($199)


I'm sure you'll be glad for the move, although, if I may, I have some thoughts on the matter: I wouldn't have invested 200, awesome as a 6 core might look. 5650 and bigger can be found for under $100 and make up for the difference with easy overclocking. It's not like the 5675 will get you near 5ghz anyway.
X58 is not able to boot from pciE, and do not have integrated sata 3, leaving you with sata2 for OS installation. even on pci express, pcie2 is already saturated by cheap storage devices like the Samsung SM951 ($130/256GB). That's pretty far from a performance system by today's standards and should forbid expensive investments.
Only reason you would keep a x58 handy and maintain it would be heavily threaded processing for cheap and/or access to legacy pci without a bridge, which modern systems suck at.

If timely, I would advise to reconsider and find a 60-80 bucks 6 cores Westmere (or even 4, the use of 12 thread being something anecdotal except special circumstances. In any case, moving from nehalem to Gulftown or Westmere is a very good move, bringing a lot of goodies. I paid a few bucks to do so in 2012. 2016 is time for fewer bucks imo...
Good luck.


----------



## kennyc865

Thanks Archiesongs.

Here was my thinking behind what I did. A new build was going to be around $1600 for all the components that I need. On top of that, I would have had days of software installation to contend with as my current system is set up for audio recording and some of the packages that I have are over 10 DL DVD's. I also have video and photo editing software in addition to some other specialized software. My current processor is a I7 920 (one of the first when they came out). It is not overclocked as it would not go past 3.2 without problems, so it has just been running at the default. I'm not into gaming on a PC, but I use it for the above purposes. You are correct that many of the X56XX cpu's can be found on the cheap. However, not knowing the history of a used CPU one can run into problems. A seller may offer a guarantee, but then you have to RMA it, wait, etc... So I just decided that I would keep what I've got and update with a new X5675. Even without overclocking it, I'm sure it will be a lot better than the I7 920 at default BIOS settings.


----------



## archiesongs

You make perfect sense. Another goodie for you, staying x58 and doing audio-pro is that you can find RME cards with PCI adapters for next to nothing.

As I said, I would have kept it low budget, even if 200 is merely a fraction of the budget for a compete rebuild. That being said, having a warranty is nice.

Maybe the reason your 920 would barely overclock (3.2 unstable is really bad, even for C0) will translate to the xeon, in which case you will have to suspect the PSU or even the mobo. If your PSU dates back from 2008 a new, quality one might be a blessing. A lot has been done with PSU's in 8 years.

As for the mobo, if it's a bad clocker, there is little to be done but replace it for the same model with better luck.

Another idea for an upgrade: I just bought a $7 PCI-e adapter for M2 my current z97 only has SATA-Express, which is useless. If I was doing multitrack audio, softsynths with samples and such, I would definitely grab one of those and fit a M2 SSD on it for that purpose. That would be more spectacular an upgrade than the xeon, bypassing the sata3/no trim problem on that mobo, except for booting, obviously. If you consider that route, make sure to pick AHCI as I'm not confident how an NVME device will behave with legacy bios. Now that I think of it, double check how x58 behave with AHCI on PCiE too... That probably warrants your attention, if you're in a mood for an upgrade and have a few bucks to direct to it.


----------



## kennyc865

Thanks again Archiesongs.

My audio interface is USB - Focusrite Scarlett 18i20. DAW is Reaper. Tons of VST/Samplers/Effects... i.e. Komplete 10 (recently upgraded from 7), IK Multimedia, etc... Never had a single problem with performance on the system as it is (audio wise) and my latency is set to 3.0ms at 48K depth (DVD quality) which certainly presents no problems with monitoring while playing live during recording. From what I gather AHCI doesn't work right on PCiE or the built in SATA III 6GB (two ports) on this particular MOB. I just recently did order a 1TB SSD and will just use it on the regular SATA port. I know that I won't get the full speed, but it will be faster than my old HDD's. It will contain my OS (Win 10 64 bit pro) and apps - all 64 bit apps for music related. I use a separate HDD for saving the recordings and hosting the large VST library that I have. I may down the road update that drive to SDD too. I make a backup image of both of my drives every week to an external backup drive. That takes around five hours to do, but I would sure hate to have to re-install everything from scratch, and I know that a day will come that those backup images are sure going to come in handy!

Edit: I just realized that I didn't address your PSU comment. My PSU is from 2010, it is a 750W Corsair as seen here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Kenny


----------



## archiesongs

Obviously you will be glad to run the OS from SSD, sata2 or not; few upgrades ever were that spectacular. Loading samples from there is blazing fast too and literally changes your workflow; you would be wise to have a partition for them, keep your system and programs isolated for imaging. SATA revision does not make much of a difference: sustained transfer rate is really a thing to worry about in rare occasions; random reads are what really do it. In the case of large backups, a better handling of transfer methods makes more difference than raw transfer speed. .

For instance, your long backup operation, if performed regularly has to be quite painful: several hours you say. There is a free Findows utility, XXcopy, that will refresh a backup in minutes. I do that on a couple of 2TB hard disks weekly: I am done in minutes. Compared with Windows explorer, it's like magic. I also like FreeFileSync, which has a very GUI interface (a nice one) and performs almost as good as xxcopy, although without the convenience of fine tuning scripts. Xxcopy has tons of switches though, fine control over junction points, attributes, versions archiving and so on... It's a nifty backup tool for the most demanding administrator. Try and run xxcopy A: B: /CLONE and see what happens the second time... Magic :=) In my toolbox for more than a decade and still impresses me.

You could also use the Marvell ports in case you really need more than 3Gb/s (roughly 300 mb sustained): just make sure to leave the system IDLE once in a while, let the controller perform TRIM by itself

I find it surprising you can achieve such low latencies on USB, even more so on so old a chipset. Then again, it's all a matter of load and number of I/O. I hear latest USB interfaces almost match pci based ones; I suppose that will come handy when there is no choice left... Until then, I have a couple of slots dedicated to RME devices on all my rigs








0


----------



## kennyc865

Thanks for the advice on the XXcopy and FreeFileSync. I will most certainly check those out.

I too was concerned about latencies when looking at a new interface (did have an old MOTU firewire), but my sales engineer at Sweetwater assured me that I would not have issues with latency via the USB in the Focusrite Scarlett, and if I did I could return it. He was correct, I did not have any issues what so ever - and the unit is USB 2.0 - just couldn't believe it. I was amazed.

Kenny


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> Edit: I just realized that I didn't address your PSU comment. My PSU is from 2010, it is a 750W Corsair as seen here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


Hard to find fault to a Corsair TX... 750 is plenty, maybe a bit much. Hopefully your 5675 will do 4.5ghz easy and you'll be twice as glad








About heat and noise in the studio, I found that old low profile cooler that has a 140mm fan that barely spins while still allowing a 40% OC on a Westmere. Handy in the studio and even allowed for a smaller box when the old one gave. 115X compatible too, which is always nice to have. Bought it new for 7 bucks but that was a one time treat ...


----------



## kennyc865

My studio (project studio) is in my home, in the living room actually, which takes up a large chunk of it. My system is in a large Cooler Master tower and has Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus on the i7 920. It actually makes very little noise when I pull out and use my large condenser mic. What really effects the recordings the most is the occasional vehicle driving down the road with a booming bass, or one of my parrots (have four) decided that they want to yell at me from their bedroom. Can't tell you how many recordings I've had to edit out parrot singing during silent parts of the song. No big deal, sometimes find it amusing and I've actually left them in a couple of recordings because somehow it just fit.

I'm going to run the system with no OC for a while when I get the CPU in, then install the SSD when I see all is well. I'll go from there on the OC. I'm not looking for nothing insane. A stable (stability is paramount for me) 4.0 to 4.2 or so would be fantastic for me.


----------



## archiesongs

Well, you would be an unlucky dude if a 5675 was to fail at 4.2







You deserve a break and get one that will do that at stockV. When doing a take with a powered mike, I just stop all fans but one to suck some air out of the box. That's actually the primary reason I picked a cooler with such a large radiator: it's able to cool passively provided the box has some airflow. Since most of my recordings use some arrangement of high gain mics, I bless the day I found this jewel.
I wish you the best of luck with your upgrade. Don't miss on getting up to date with Westmere OC: Some Nehalem rules were adjusted which could lead to loss of time and head scratching.
Cheers,
Roger.


----------



## b4thman

I am mainly interested in performance for gaming. I am planing to move from my current GTX 660TI to a GTX 980TI, and that is why I am looking for a CPU improvement.

So, if I remove my current i7 930 and put a new X5675, I do not need to install Windows 7 again?
Will I notice a real diference those games more CPU demanding?

Is that true that my current i7 930 will cause severe bottleneck with a new GTX 980 TI?
In that case, if I install the X5675 (without overclocking, I don not like the idea), I will be safe with the GTX 980TI?

What is supposed to be a good price to buy a X5675 NEW (not used) in Europe?


----------



## kennyc865

Thanks Roger. I'll be back in a week or so and post an update of how everything went and where I ended up.

Kenny


----------



## kennyc865

B4thman,

I really can't help you out on the GTX 980 TI. However on buying the X5675, I searched on Ebay and found several used ones and they were all priced in the $100 to $120 price range for used. So, I did not mind paying $199 for a new one. So you may search Ebay in Europe and see what you can find. I don't know what the import taxes (if any would be for you from the U.S.) nor the price of shipping, but you can take a look at where I bought mine yesterday and perhaps send them an email and see what they say about shipping, etc... Here's the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-INTEL-XEON-6-CORE-Processor-X5675-3-06GHz-12MB-Cache-SLBYL-CPU-/290758366437?hash=item43b28c94e5:g:5VsAAMXQWzNScssj

Also, from what I have read, no, you do not have to reinstall your OS, use your current drive that you are using now. I have read several times though to clear the CMOS. Someone else will have to help you with the GTX 980 TI question.

Kenny


----------



## b4thman

Clear the CMOS? what is that?

If I install the new CPU, all I have to do is just phisically install? Windows 7 take advantage of the new hardware and make the adjustaments to work properly? it is not recomended a new install of the OS, even if it is recognized?

I always thoght that you can change any component without reinstaling the OS, but not with the mainboard and the CPU. But that is only some rumors I heared in the past, I have not any idea.

Another question..., what is the most powerfull CPU I could install in this mobo (Asus P6X58D-E with the last bios) being 100% compatible and taking advantage of it? Is the X5675 a good choice because is in a good price? or just because is the most powerful CPU this mobo support? I do not know the difference among different CPUs and I can not distinguish wich one is better than other.

http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5675-Cache/dp/B007O7T0EE


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> What is supposed to be a good price to buy a X5675 NEW (not used) in Europe?


New xeons in Europe are hard shopping; don't forget they were 1-2K cpu's not that long ago and that still translates in new stocks when you find one. The link above for $199 with warranty looks excellent and hard to beat. Why not ask them if they will ship to your country?

A video card or game that will see a 1366 CPU as the bottleneck, provided the system is properly configured, is trouble. Unless they rely on AVX, which is unlikely. I would stay away until they clean their act :=) Maybe some singularly mono-threaded games are stubbornly after very high clocks but they have to be the exception and would exclude next cpu's anyway. If they can't do with a 4Ghz 4 cores or more, they're soon out of the picture.

As for performance improvements in games from nehalem to Westmere, clock for clock, I don't see it either. To gamers, Westmere essentially brings higher clocks due to easier overclocking and possibly more efficient multi threading, with larger cache and better IMC. The more robust memory controller might also help grab a few frames thanks to tighter memory. possibly. Then again, you have to be a real tweaker, no two steps guides here.

A few games, as in really few, will like having more than 4 threads. You will find some videos comparing 16 cores haswell to 4 cores and see that they hardly find a game with a single frame difference. Clock seems to be king in games as well. In most games, a Pentium Haswell at 4.5 ghz will destroy an i5 at 3.6, which points to AVX -where the IPC shifts, compared to 1366- never making a difference but in benches and rendering. That will change gradually as developers follow the industry's roadmap: lower clocks / numerous cores. At some point 12 threads will be like Godsend.

Bottom line, In your case, for now, you're after clock, which is why Westmere is pertinent. But you want to overclock. Otherwise you'll get little return for your time and money and wish you had switched to a newer platform, with higher IPC. As game programming adapts to the new trend of lower clocks and more threads, your position will improve further with an hexacore + HT.

Windows won't mind your changing your cpu, you won't even have to activate again. Make sure to reset the bios to defaults before removing the 930 and after booting the Westmere for the first time. Let the BIOS train and reboot as many times as it deems fit and you'll be fine.

Careful with the amount of money you invest in a x58 upgrade. You don't want to look back and be sorry... just my .02...


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5675-Cache/dp/B007O7T0EE


Excellent find! 5675 is likely a high bin and will run cool and fast. Cant' believe Intel seems to be dropping hexacores for the price of i3's !
Edit:
Found an even better deal in Europe. 160€ shipped. They list as refurbished but are likely NOS, listing showing more than 10 in stock.

What I didn't know until today is that the 5675 is part of a westmere refresh with lower TDP. My 5672 is 95W too but the tradeoff is it's a quad. 6 cores/12 threads in 95W is a much better ratio than even Haswell or Skylake ! Not having AVX2 has to save some watts... If you can live without AVX, that looks like a very fine CPU in 2016 and probably the few next years. Yeepee. Only Broadwell seems to do better, TDP wise, on desktop.

That these CPU's list for the price of a new i3 or an old i5 is mind blowing. Maybe mobo prices and outdated components in chipset are the explanation for this weirdness? On the chipset obsolescence, I don't see anything that can't be sorted with a pciE adapter: USB3, SATA, raid... And 36 lanes plus plenty of slots allow the system to be kept current for quite some time still. Only really good thing out of reach seems to be NVME, UEFI and boot on GPT, which will soon be deemed unacceptable.


----------



## b4thman

Well, if in present days what is important for games is the CPU clock, maybe what I have to do to improve performace in games is just to overclock my current i7 930, from 2900Mhz to 4000Mhz or so. In the worst case the CPU dies, because I suppose that the risk of overclocking a CPU is just to destroy the CPU, not other components of the rig. If that is the case I have no problem overclocking the CPU.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Well, if in present days what is important for games is the CPU clock, maybe what I have to do to improve performace in games is just to overclock my current i7 930, from 2900Mhz to 4000Mhz or so. In the worst case the CPU dies, because I suppose that the risk of overclocking a CPU is just to destroy the CPU, not other components of the rig. If that is the case I have no problem overclocking the CPU.


u might blow a mosfet or two on the mobo as well


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> In the worst case the CPU dies, because I suppose that the risk of overclocking a CPU is just to destroy the CPU, not other components of the rig. If that is the case I have no problem overclocking the CPU.


That's almost correct. Wait ...The punishment for a failed overclocking -and a lot of them are happily floating around- is not a fried cpu. Nehalem at 4ghz can easily be trouble, more so to a newcomer. May require serious cooling and tweaking, flirting with wrong voltages and ratios. While apparent stability makes you think you're good you're actually not at all. Most people will even try and go further, since headroom shows up. A good number will sit for years on an unstable system, slowly corrupting their data and cooking their cpu and capacitors. Strange and unacceptable behavior from their rig will be blamed on Bill Gates or whatever, while the system is in fact unstable, even passing prime95 overnight.

Much* less likely to happen with a 5675. Unless bad luck, a high bin westmere is some kind of exception to the rule : it will beg* to put itself @ 4GHZ :=) in that case, there is* a 2 steps easy guide :=) No guaranty obviously ... you'll notice the 5675 is 95W with 6 cores while your 930 is 130W with 4. A 4 ghz 5675 is likely 120W, a 4 ghz 930 in the vicinity of 200. These are* ballpark numbers: they will be off but the formula exists if you care. Can you handle a 200W CPU in your 2010 system, where Intel put it at 130 ? I know I can but I am extra careful and have a memtest boot media. And i wouldn't do it today anyway, not anymore with 95W hexacores around for the picking... you can also let Intel do the work for you. That "dual core" actually has some appeal to me, for real time mixing where only clock and memory latency, where X58 is yet to beat, matter.

Either Pick that 5675 and sell your 930 while you can. This will put itself at 4Ghz. Or you can save some and pick a 50 bucks Westmere that will get there with much less trouble than the 930 and bring the same architecture improvements. You'll be glad you did and will be able to wait happily for a really interesting platform. Skylake is still not it for me.


----------



## thompson1909

heres a list of all supported CPUS for the p6x58d-e WS

do you guys think the x5690 will be supported on my p6x58d-e ?

and whats the difference between W3690 and x5690 ?

i might have the chance to get one for free again. my mate works in a big companys it and they keep throwing them away recently

@bathman

go for a cheap x5650 oc it to ~4ghz u just need a decent air cooler, do it and dont be scared. its about at the performance of a Intel Core i7-4790 which is ~300€

you will have a nice gaming performance with a GTX 970 (thats about what i plan to buy) and u can uset the 970 in your future systems. all in all no big risk.


----------



## kckyle

i find the 5650 is a lower bin chip than the 5675. i had two 5650 and both of them required more voltage to achieve the same oc as 5675.

to answer some questions i saw, no u dont need to reisntall os when replacing cpu,

yes you might have to clear cmos, its the little button on the back, just hold it and release when ur pc is off during cpu swap.

no it won't bottleneck gtx 980 ti,


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i find the 5650 is a lower bin chip than the 5675. i had two 5650 and both of them required more voltage to achieve the same oc as 5675.


I agree. The 5675 was released later, like one year later. Intel was making giant leaps on the road to .22µ Haswell, with Sandy and Ivy already ready to go. Its foundries were better every month and yields in .32 must have been sky high.

My x5672 is same gen as 5650 and 5660. Clocked high at 3.2 - 3.6 stock but this is achieved by disabling two cores. It's a real clocker : set it 4.5, Vstock X 1.05, BAM! stable. Hopefully, a good 5675 will be able to do the same without disabling anything. No way a 5650 could get there without serious head scratching and high TDP. That's all smoke obviously and relies on luck as those things ever do. Memory timings and IMC are still the things to watch to stay out of trouble.

The rig I'm building with that recycled cpu (when I get my bios chip and that damn mobo finally sees it) will have only two cores up and will hopefully stay cool at 4.4 - 4.6. Intended for a live 36ch mixer with one core dedicated to a remote desktop server, the first running the mixer itself. In a 6U rack, small enough to move with a shoulder strap, that should be fun. And good business too, I pray. Let me quit digressing...


----------



## b4thman

According to this list

http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=8&cpuList=Asus%20P6X58D-E

it is possible to improve to a better CPU: i7 and Xeon

Why everybody here mention only Xeon alternative? I am about to buy a Xeon X5650 found in eBay.de paying 88€ (ship. included), but before I have te curiosity..., why not buy any Core i7 superior than my current i7 930?

Just for gaming (that is what I am interested only), would not be better to buy a core i7?

I also have found in ebay.de the Xeon X5675 for 140€ (ship.included). Is it worth paying that extra money for this version instead of X5650?


----------



## kckyle

xeon is the i7 superior, unless you count the 970 which is basically a xeon. the only way for improvement in x58 is more cores and smaller nm.


----------



## archiesongs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> According to this list
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=8&cpuList=Asus%20P6X58D-E
> 
> it is possible to improve to a better CPU: i7 and Xeon
> 
> Why everybody here mention only Xeon alternative? I am about to buy a Xeon X5650 found in eBay.de paying 88€ (ship. included), but before I have te curiosity..., why not buy any Core i7 superior than my current i7 930?
> 
> Just for gaming (that is what I am interested only), would not be better to buy a core i7?
> 
> I also have found in ebay.de the Xeon X5675 for 140€ (ship.included). Is it worth paying that extra money for this version instead of X5650?


Gulftown has been advised here, more than once.
Then, there is no i7 equivalent for lower clocked xeon. If you can find a 980 on the cheap, go for it. But you won't. besides, a xeon is ahead as far as memory controllers go (designed for 192GB) and probably better binned anyway. I understand you have trouble concentrating on elaborate english sentences but we here gave you quite a bit of guidance which you seem to have half read. My advice is to start reading again, come back when you're done and, instead of protesting for whatever reason, ask for more if needed. Not for the same thing or its opposite: more as in better.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyc865*
> 
> B4thman,
> 
> I really can't help you out on the GTX 980 TI. However on buying the X5675, I searched on Ebay and found several used ones and they were all priced in the $100 to $120 price range for used. So, I did not mind paying $199 for a new one. So you may search Ebay in Europe and see what you can find. I don't know what the import taxes (if any would be for you from the U.S.) nor the price of shipping, but you can take a look at where I bought mine yesterday and perhaps send them an email and see what they say about shipping, etc... Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-INTEL-XEON-6-CORE-Processor-X5675-3-06GHz-12MB-Cache-SLBYL-CPU-/290758366437?hash=item43b28c94e5:g:5VsAAMXQWzNScssj
> 
> Also, from what I have read, no, you do not have to reinstall your OS, use your current drive that you are using now. I have read several times though to clear the CMOS. Someone else will have to help you with the GTX 980 TI question.
> 
> Kenny


$200 for new isn't bad at all. I got my first X5675 for over $200 a couple years ago, as did many of us here. I couldn't get it past 4Ghz. Got fustrated and shelved the whole thing. Got a skt 2011. Came back to a couple months ago and got another X5675 for $80-90 I think. Sold the old chip for about the same last week. I can do 4.2Ghz with less volts. The first was not a good OC'er obviously.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I am mainly interested in performance for gaming. I am planing to move from my current GTX 660TI to a GTX 980TI, and that is why I am looking for a CPU improvement.
> 
> So, if I remove my current i7 930 and put a new X5675, I do not need to install Windows 7 again?
> Will I notice a real diference those games more CPU demanding?
> 
> Is that true that my current i7 930 will cause severe bottleneck with a new GTX 980 TI?
> In that case, if I install the X5675 (without overclocking, I don not like the idea), I will be safe with the GTX 980TI?
> 
> What is supposed to be a good price to buy a X5675 NEW (not used) in Europe?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Clear the CMOS? what is that?
> 
> If I install the new CPU, all I have to do is just phisically install? Windows 7 take advantage of the new hardware and make the adjustaments to work properly? it is not recomended a new install of the OS, even if it is recognized?
> 
> I always thoght that you can change any component without reinstaling the OS, but not with the mainboard and the CPU. But that is only some rumors I heared in the past, I have not any idea.
> 
> Another question..., what is the most powerfull CPU I could install in this mobo (Asus P6X58D-E with the last bios) being 100% compatible and taking advantage of it? Is the X5675 a good choice because is in a good price? or just because is the most powerful CPU this mobo support? I do not know the difference among different CPUs and I can not distinguish wich one is better than other.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5675-Cache/dp/B007O7T0EE


IMO, You should be fine with the 980 TI with the X5675. Truth is, your always going to bottlenecked by something. PCIe 3.0 vs PCIe 2.0 matters little. 9% faster in PCIe 3.0 at most. I've seen mostly that todays cards aren't fast enough to saturate a PCIe 2.0 slot. From what others have said here, a X56xx at 4.0-4.2Ghz is good enough for any task you through at it. When more games are released in DX12, then the multi-threading of these cpus will shine.

The X5675 is the fastest 95W TDP chip that I know of. You could go higher with a X5680 or X5690, but they cost a bit more and are based on Gulftown architechure, which is 130W TDP. Don't remember if they are 32nm or 45nm, but the Westmeres are 32nm.

As for the CMOS, you need to clear the old setting when replacing the cpu. Don't want old voltages or clock settings to prevent it booting or damage your chip. Best way is to read your manual. There is a jumper on the board that you move over to the second position (ie from 1-2 to 2-3 and then back to 1-2 after a few seconds) to clear it. Removing the CMOS battery (the watch battery on the board) is another way, but doesn't always work. You could also go into the BIOS and reset it back to Defaults if you are unsure of what I mentioned above.
You don't have to reinstall Windows generally on a chip upgrade. It will detect the new hardware and make the changes accordingly. Clean installs are usually best, but I've changed between 4 to 6 cores processors and even Intel to AMD and back with no issues. Win 8 and Win 10 seem to be better at that. My Win 7 rig had a i7-2600K and I went to a X5650 with no install, still using the same install today with the W3690 that replaced the X5650 that died. Most likely died from voltage spikes because I ran the X5650 at 1.35v, which is the max volts on a Westmere. Keeping the volts well under max on the W3690.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> $200 for new isn't bad at all. I got my first X5675 for over $200 a couple years ago, as did many of us here. I couldn't get it past 4Ghz. Got fustrated and shelved the whole thing. Got a skt 2011. Came back to a couple months ago and got another X5675 for $80-90 I think. Sold the old chip for about the same last week. I can do 4.2Ghz with less volts. The first was not a good OC'er obviously.
> 
> IMO, You should be fine with the 980 TI with the X5675. Truth is, your always going to bottlenecked by something. PCIe 3.0 vs PCIe 2.0 matters little. 9% faster in PCIe 3.0 at most. I've seen mostly that todays cards aren't fast enough to saturate a PCIe 2.0 slot. From what others have said here, a X56xx at 4.0-4.2Ghz is good enough for any task you through at it. When more games are released in DX12, then the multi-threading of these cpus will shine.
> 
> The X5675 is the fastest 95W TDP chip that I know of. You could go higher with a X5680 or X5690, but they cost a bit more and are based on Gulftown architechure, which is 130W TDP. Don't remember if they are 32nm or 45nm, but the Westmeres are 32nm.
> 
> As for the CMOS, you need to clear the old setting when replacing the cpu. Don't want old voltages or clock settings to prevent it booting or damage your chip. Best way is to read your manual. There is a jumper on the board that you move over to the second position (ie from 1-2 to 2-3 and then back to 1-2 after a few seconds) to clear it. Removing the CMOS battery (the watch battery on the board) is another way, but doesn't always work. You could also go into the BIOS and reset it back to Defaults if you are unsure of what I mentioned above.
> You don't have to reinstall Windows generally on a chip upgrade. It will detect the new hardware and make the changes accordingly. Clean installs are usually best, but I've changed between 4 to 6 cores processors and even Intel to AMD and back with no issues. Win 8 and Win 10 seem to be better at that. My Win 7 rig had a i7-2600K and I went to a X5650 with no install, still using the same install today with the W3690 that replaced the X5650 that died. Most likely died from voltage spikes because I ran the X5650 at 1.35v, which is the max volts on a Westmere. Keeping the volts well under max on the W3690.


I hit 4.4GHz with a X5650! Yeah a lot of us did ... Westmere is Gulftown.


----------



## spdaimon

Ah, ok. I just read the Wikis. Confusing trying to keep track of it. If I understand it right, Gulftown is the 6 core Westmere aka Westmere-EP.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Ah, ok. I just read the Wikis. Confusing trying to keep track of it. If I understand it right, Gulftown is the 6 core Westmere aka Westmere-EP.


Gulftown is the whole architecture for the die shrink of nehalem, Westmere-EP is what encompasses the 1366 gulftowns. Not just 6 core chips.


----------



## kennyc865

I said I would post my results when I got the X5675 installed. So I now have it installed along with a new 1TB SSD (running on regular Intel SATA II port). It's like a new system. At first it didn't boot up because I had the DDR3 set at 1600. Changed it to 1333 and it booted up with no problems. After I ran it for awhile at stock settings, I decided to try and overclock it. Remember that I was not wanting a large overclock, my goal was 4.0 GHz. I put 25 and 160 in, selected 1604 that showed up for memory, and used 1.5 to select 2406 in dram. Booted up first try. Went immediately to my tools. Running at 4.0 GHz and with a 100 percent load the highest temp than any core went to was 64. At idle the cores were in high 20's to low 30's. I have accomplished what I set out to do. The above settings (outside of turning speed step off) were the only settings that I changed in the bios. Left everything else on default. It is working and I am happy. I was never able to oc the i7 920 that was in this system. So as you can imagine, this thing is so fast now....









Kenny


----------



## routek

Do 8GB sticks work on the P6X58D-E?

I bought 16GB 2x8 but the mobo will only read one 8gb stick, but not two 8gb sticks, which are in a1 and b1 by the way. Also just to note before anyone say triple channel, the mobo does dual channel, I can put 2gb or 4gb in slot a1 and b1 to run dual channel.

So the mobo is fine reading one 8gb stick no problem. I've read other x58 mobos taking two or three 8gb sticks but my mobo just ain't playing ball.

Seems I'm going to need 4x4gb or 3x4gb for 12gb of ram but these are hard to come by hence why I got these 16gb 2x8 on offer. Both sticks work as well.


----------



## kckyle

yes it works, i have 2x 8 stick in mine, you can load up to 6x8 for 48gb if you want,

reseat the rams a bit, get compress air and dust off the slot if you have. sometimes they are a bit finicky.


----------



## routek

I don't think its bad contact. Already have had them in and out many times, swapping slots and sticks, putting my 2x6gb in back in. Soon as I populate the ram slots with two 8gb sticks it will try to boot twice and go into single channel mode.

Just for fun I'm right now running 8gb 2gb and 2gb no probs, can do this in any configuration, nothing wrong with the slots or the sticks.

Also tried setting high qpi and adjusting the ref cycle, also had everything on auto defaults


----------



## kennyc865

I had 12 Gig in it originally - Corsair Triple 3 X 4 - but bought this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4P044Z3150&Tpk=9SIA4P044Z3150

and populate one in each separate channel - just like you would do with the triple. So far it is working fine.


----------



## routek

The two sticks of 8gb are being detected in the bios now. Only thing that's changed is I'm on win 10 which shouldn't affect the bios.

Before sending them back or selling I tried again and it worked first time. Before upgrading from win 7 to win 10 I tried about 20 times.

Before, my 3x 2gb kit worked every single time when putting them back in or using as a combo with 1x 8gb stick. I had to rule out the slots due to how it worked 100% and I'm not using slots that weren't used previously. Also any of my 2 new 8gb sticks would work in any of the a1 b1 c1 slots on their own but wouldn't work when 2 were installed but bizarrely they do now.

Not got around to overclocking the cpu yet and getting the ram at 1600mhz


----------



## b4thman

Ok, I have just paid 60€ for a Xeon X5670 in eBay. I shoud receive it the next Triday 13th.


----------



## b4thman

I have installed and made some test using the program "PerformanceTest", and the score result with my i7 930 (not overclocked and with HT activated) is "5230", supposedly normal because compared with reference examples the i7 920 scores 5431 in this program.

I have noticed that with HT deactivated the PerformanceTest score lower a lot.

I have no idea what number should I obtain once I install the Xeon X5670 I will receive tomorrow. Not even sure if this numbers are reliable to compare two different CPUs. I don't have any experience measuring hardware.

CPU-Z gives me "1047" points.


----------



## b4thman

Just installed Xeon X5670. What now, what do I have to do in the BIOS to overclock it?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Just installed Xeon X5670. What now, what do I have to do in the BIOS to overclock it?


You change the BCLK value and CPU multiplier. Many previous posts give you examples of this.


----------



## b4thman

Thanks. I have zero experience with computers, and even less overclocking. There are 613 pages talking about different things, and people with different CPUs. Mine is X5670 and not sure if I have to overclock just the same way as other people. Also instructionns about HOW to raise/lower parameters should be clear enough for newcomers, because "CPU multiplier" is not present in my Bios.

What I have changed:

- Ai Overclock Tuner -> Manual.
- CPU Ratio Settings -> 20.0 (I guess this is "CPU multiplier").
- BCLK -> 201 (according to a post I have read recently, but not sure if that number is correct for my CPU).
- PCIE Frequency -> I have done nothing because "Target DRAM Frequency = 1611MHZ and seems to be good, but again, not sure).

I have disabled HT (hyperthreading) in the Bios.

With this configuration apparently I have no problem. My temps (using CPUID HWMonitor) are between 35-45º in iddle, and I have played The Witcher 3 for 20 minutes and max temps are about 67º. Not sure if 67º is a good number for this processor.


----------



## spdaimon

Yes, the CPU ratio is the same as the CPU multiplier. Ratio x BCLK = core clock. 81.3C is Intel spec max temp. 1.35v is max Intel spec volts. Below that is recommended, unless you don't care to keep it long. I'm using 1600 Ram so I shoot for something close. Thats the basics. Most people can do 20 x 200 easily with these chips.


----------



## b4thman

Somebody in another forum (not p6x58d-e) told me to check Uncore (he says it should be 3200 mhz) and vcore (should be 1.275v). Where/how can I check those parameters? I can find that information in the Bios.

Another thing is that I am planing to buy a 500 gb SSD hard drive. I am chasing the Samsung EVO 850, but not sure if that is the best choice for this mobo, since I have heard something about this mobo only support SATA 2.0, and maybe the SSD is SATA 3.0?

I have already installed a Samsung EVO 850 250 Gb and apparently it works without problem, but not sure if it is installed correctly to make the most in this mobo, using Windows 7 64bits.


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Somebody in another forum (not p6x58d-e) told me to check Uncore (he says it should be 3200 mhz) and vcore (should be 1.275v). Where/how can I check those parameters? I can find that information in the Bios.
> 
> Another thing is that I am planing to buy a 500 gb SSD hard drive. I am chasing the Samsung EVO 850, but not sure if that is the best choice for this mobo, since I have heard something about this mobo only support SATA 2.0, and maybe the SSD is SATA 3.0?
> 
> I have already installed a Samsung EVO 850 250 Gb and apparently it works without problem, but not sure if it is installed correctly to make the most in this mobo, using Windows 7 64bits.


Uncore is UCLK. You set this twice your ram speed, so 1600 is 3200. If you just select it by pressing enter you'll have a popup allowing you to select 3200. 1611mhz will show something like 3222.

P6X58D-E has 2x Sata 6gb/s aka SATA III 3.0 ports so you can fit the Samsung 850 no problem. They are the two grey sata ports. The others are the old Sata 3gb/s aka SATA II 2.0.
Our mobo was one of the first to be equipped with the new Sata spec that is common place today. Only supporting sata 2.0 is flat out wrong.

Regarding vcore, this will vary depending on how good your chip is. To get the best out of it and to get a longer lifespan you'll want to use just enough volts to get your overclock stable. You can run some tests like prime 95, if it passes then drop the vcore down a touch run the test again. You can go the other way and start with a low vcore and work you way up. If you have a really good chip you may find you can have 4.2ghz on 1.2x. If you overclock properly you'll find it's limit.

vcore is the setting underneath CPU voltage control. You just highlight and start typing in a number for example 1.275 and press enter. I assume you have vcore on auto. You may need more or less than 1.275. If you crash a lot running 1.275 then you might need to go higher.

Here's some Blue Screen crash codes for our platform

0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


----------



## b4thman

Thanks, very much appreciated the help. I have occuped the four blue satas and not used the two gray ones, so I was totally wrong. I suppose that it is as simple as unplug the SSD and plug on the gray.

About Core Voltage, CPU-Z shows me 1.320 V, and yes, it is in auto in the bios. So if that is higher than desired I am going to raise manually to se what happens.

The final thing I am planing for this rig is to get more RAM. I have no idea what is the best choice in the market. What I have now is 3 dimms occuped.

What I have noticed is that after the xeon installation my ram has changed according to CPU-Z. Now I have 59 clocks in "Row Refresh Cycle Time", instead of 88 clocks that I had with the i7 930.


----------



## routek

Yes, auto vcore will select a voltage that will ensure no crashes but you could be running 1.28 if you input it manually and use less power, less damage over the years of use. Up to you how you tackle it. Like said above. 1.35 is the safe limit. I like to stick to under 1.3

With ddr3, these boards don't tend to like all 6 slots in use if you have a large overclock, it's best to stick to 2-3 sticks.

I've just bought 2x 8gb sticks, which for some reason wouldn't work at first but are fine now. X58 are notorious for finicky ram slots, ram disappearing but generally you should be able to use 3x 8gb sticks or just buy 2x 8gb sticks which will run in dual channel mode which is nothing to worry about.

When I put back my 3.8ghz overclock with 16gb of ram I had to manually input the timings, something I didn't have to do with my 2gb x 3 kit. With 8gb sticks you'll find very loose timings of 10 or 11 on the specs. Having the dram timing bios on all auto didn't overcome this. 2gb and 4gb sticks are mostly cas 9 or below. At stock 2.8ghz my i7 930 would work fine with auto dram timings using the two 8gb sticks, it's just overclocking you'll most likely need to input those wider timings of 10 or 11 manually if using 8gb sticks, it's very easy to do.

You could go with 4gb sticks and use 3 for 12gb or all 4 16gb. For modern gaming in 2016 titles 16gb is becoming the norm, so like you'll be using 8-10gb in a game and have some room left. 12gb is pretty good still. Forza 6 apex does have some stutter on 8gb so these days 16gb is just the norm in system building now and I'd recommend you get the 8gb sticks, whether that's two or three.

If you bought 4x 4gb you would put them in like this, A1 B1 C1 A2.

Also make sure they're 1600mhz sticks or higher, don't buy 1333 and try to get 4ghz. I find the 1.5v ram sticks are decent, the 1.65v sticks tend to be on the limit and not of high quality. Luckily 1.65v are quite rare now although I'm sure they'd be okay if that's all you could get cheap on a ebay auction or something.


----------



## b4thman

Ok, I have lowered Core Voltage to 1.288V, and raise manually RAm Frequency to 1600 (Auto did put 1200). I have plugged SSD Samsung EVO 250 Gb to grey SATA (sata 3), and downloaded/installed on my Window 7 64bits some drivers of this mobo from the Asus support (chipset driver, intel matrix storage and Marvell sata driver). I am not very happy with the AS SSD result after all this, becuase I can see result on the internet much better than mine using the same Samsung EVO disk. I would like to know if people with this mobo get results close than mine, or maybe I have something wrong.

On the BIOS my storage is configured as AHCI (not IDE).


----------



## routek

Might be worth disconnecting your other drives if you have 4 of them and use 1 graphics card if you have two installed and run the test again.

I have a Samsung 850 1tb but it will be later on until I can post some benches. This isn't the best platform to get the best out of an SSD though. Around 400mb might be the limit.

EDIT, the marvell situation didn't really improve so I wouldn't even bother disconnecting the drives.

I did read that the intel sata II ports are best for an OS drive for stability. SSD real world speed will still be fast.


----------



## kennyc865

Just my 2 cents worth, but I would not use the two gray SATA III ports on this motherboard. They will/can cause lots of problems, as others have reported. I tried it and the gain was very small and at the same time quite unstable. I would just stick to the SATA II ports for your SSD and disable the Marvell SATA III ports in the BIOS. A SSD on the SATA II ports on this motherboard will still give you lots of speed over a traditional HDD. Also, be sure you plug your CD/DVD/Reader/Writer in #5 or #6 SATA II port because it too can cause problems plugged into one of the lower port numbers, at least I've read this from others so I put mine in number 5. I have two SSD's in my system, one for OS and Programs and another for running VST plugins in recording software. Also have one traditional HDD that is 1TB and I use it for storage and backup. I now have automatic backup every day with Macrium Reflect to the HDD from both of the SSD's. I use Windows Live Mail as my email client and it will let you choose where to store your email files/cache and I have it selected to store on the HDD so there aren't so many writes to the SSD.

Kenny


----------



## b4thman

At this moment I have:

- 1 SSD (Vertex 128Gb - sata 2) to run Window 7 64bits
- 1 SSD (Samsun EVO 256 Gb - sata 3) for games. Pluged into a grey sata 3 port (no problem for the moment).
- 1 Seagate HD 1Gb 7200rpm (to store big files, downloadings, etc).
- 1 DVD

So I have 3 "sata 2" ports ocupped and 1 "sata 3". I don't understand why you say to plug DVD in #5 or #6 "sata 2" (blue), if I only have 4 blue ports. Do you mean that if you disable Marvell SATA 3 ports in the BIOS, you can use grey ports as normal sata 2 ports the same as the blue ones?

I am planing to buy another 500Gb Samsung SSD. What are the benefits of changing to a new plataform? I am really not sure if it is worth to change to a new plataform, because it is not only the PCIe 2.0 (not 3.0) support, now also Sata 2 (and not 3). Anything else to be aware of? I have recenly pluged a Xeon X5670 and I am happy with the improvement, but maybe things could be much better.


----------



## routek

Here's my SSD on intel blue port ahci









While seq could be better on the grey ports I've seen better 4k read writes on intel port which is good for every day use.

I'm happy with my system. Benefits of something newer might be usb 3 header, use of faster ram like 2400mhz to 3000mhz ddr4 which I've seen tested help in games like Witcher 3. or m.2 support. PCIE 3.0 won't really do anything.

I'm waiting for a decent jump from intel to upgrade. Had my 3.8-4.0 ghz oc running for 6 years. Was going to get a xeon but haven't really seen the need.


----------



## kennyc865

b4thman,

I have the Asus P6X58D Premium. It has six SATA 2 ports (Intel) and 2 SATA 3 ports (Marvell). Hope this clears my statement up for you.

EDIT: b4thman, I went back a few pages and saw that you have the ASUS P6X58D-E motherboard. So I downloaded the manual and looked at your board layout. You too have six SATA 2 ports in addition to the two Marvell SATA 3 ports. Look at number 8 on this diagram. You will see your six SATA 2 ports. Four of them are double stacked on the right hand side of the board and two of them are on the bottom right of the board, bringing the total to six.



routek,

This is what Samsung Magician reports on mine.


----------



## b4thman

Yes, that is true, I have found 2 new blue ports :=)

I have also move from gray to blue port my Samsung EVO 256 (supposedly Sata 3 SSD) and the AS SSD test gives me practically the same result as using grey. Either it is not true that grey port gives Sata 3 (6Gb/s), or maybe there is something wrong with the Samsung EVO SSD, I don't know. The test in grey port was made with Marvell drivers installed in Windows 7, but also using the gray port and without Marvell drivers I had the same result too. Still the Asus Webpage says that this mobo is capable of Sata 3 6Gb/s.


----------



## kennyc865

The gray Marvell ports will never give you true SATA 3 and the Marvell drivers for these two ports are iffy! That is why I as most others have suggested to just put the SSD's on SATA 2 (blue Intel ports). The SATA 3 ports (gray Marvell) will not give you 6Gb/s. It was just marketing hype at the time these boards were released. I'm really happy with the speed that I get from my two Samsung EVO SSD's on the SATA 2 ports. A lot faster than HDD.


----------



## daffy82

I just noticed that there are two CPU power connectors on the motherboard. Should I plug power in both? Theres a cover ontop of one of the connectors.

Im running x5650 @ 4ghz


----------



## kennyc865

Number 2 is for the cooling fan on the CPU. Number 5 (will have a jumper on it) is for overvoltage. The default is jumper set on pins 1 and 2. If it is set to pins 2 and 3 it will overvolt the CPU, DRAM, and QPI DRAM. DO NOT CHANGE THIS! Leave it on the default pin 1 and 2.


----------



## daffy82

Yea i know... Im talking #1 on the drawing. theres 2x4 pin connector but iv have allways only used 1x4pin.


----------



## kennyc865

See image below:


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyc865*
> 
> 
> 
> Number 2 is for the cooling fan on the CPU. Number 5 (will have a jumper on it) is for overvoltage. The default is jumper set on pins 1 and 2. If it is set to pins 2 and 3 it will overvolt the CPU, DRAM, and QPI DRAM. DO NOT CHANGE THIS! Leave it on the default pin 1 and 2.


I have just seen the jumper of my mobo and according to this photo my Number 5 is using pins 2 and 3, but not sure because I do not remember to move the jumper (the blue plastic) in the past. The mobo does NOT put a number (1,2,3) near the pins, and I have free the pin closest to the ram, and the blue plastic using the two pins close to the word OV_CPU.

I have overclocked my X5670 to 4Ghz.. Despite of that, should I move the blue jumper?

OV_DRAM_BUS and OV_QPI_DRAM are also with the blue jumper using the two pins in the right. So apparently I have OV everything and I have no idea. I also do not notice anything wrong in my normal PC use. Should I move the 3 jumpers to the "Normal" position?


----------



## kennyc865

b4thman,

The diagram that you are looking at is for the "Premium" not the E in which you have. Refer to your manual for your jumper settings.


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyc865*
> 
> b4thman,
> 
> The diagram that you are looking at is for the "Premium" not the E in which you have. Refer to your manual for your jumper settings.


I have just seen the manual of the P6X58D-E and the diagram is exactly the same, so I have "Enable_OV" in the 3 jumpers. Is that causing any kind of damage to any component, or making life shorter?


----------



## kennyc865

Direct quote from the manual: According to Intel CPU spec, DIMMs with voltage requirement over 1.65V may damage the CPU permanently. We recommend you install the DIMMs with the voltage requirement below 1.65V.

Personally I would make sure that the jumpers are in the default (normal) setting - not on the overvolt settings, unless there is a reason that you need the overvolt settings.


----------



## daffy82

When I bought my p6x58D-premium my cpu power connector was looking like this:


http://imgur.com/NLkz6yR


Should I remove the cover and plug in the secound 4pin power connector?


----------



## kennyc865

The connection is designed for an eight pin EATX12 V that comes from your power supply. There are some PSU's that put them in two banks (four on each bank). Mostly it is a redundant power connection to insure needed voltage/amprage under heavy loads. Your computer will run with only the four pins connected as it is. If your PSU (Power Supply Unit) has an eight pin EATX12 V and you want to plug it in, then you can do that. However, you are okay as you are because the computer would not even boot up if it wasn't getting the needed power from that connection.


----------



## daffy82

ok thx...

im having trouble going above 3.8ghz on my x5650 (Freezes and bsods). Would it help in any way by connecting the last 4 pin?


----------



## kckyle

I would say yes since I think these 4 pins are meant for overclocking


----------



## b4thman

I am still not sure about what RAM should I buy to improve what I have now installed. Now I have 3 dimms DDR3 1600 (7-8-7-20), and supposedly this mobo support up to 24 Gb.

Is it a good idea to remove my current RAM and buy 3x 8Gb DDR3 1600 to have the 3 blue slots occuped with 8Gb each one?

I am not sure, I thought this mobo takes more advantage of the ram if it is in "triple channel". But I can not see triple channel kits of 8Gb on eBay, only sold in couples.

I also have heard something about that this mobo does not support dimm of more than 4Gb... is that true?

Also some rumors about that Windows 7 64bits does not recognize more than certain amount of ram.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> I am still not sure about what RAM should I buy to improve what I have now installed. Now I have 3 dimms DDR3 1600 (7-8-7-20), and supposedly this mobo support up to 24 Gb.
> 
> Is it a good idea to remove my current RAM and buy 3x 8Gb DDR3 1600 to have the 3 blue slots occuped with 8Gb each one?
> 
> I am not sure, I thought this mobo takes more advantage of the ram if it is in "triple channel". But I can not see triple channel kits of 8Gb on eBay, only sold in couples.
> 
> I also have heard something about that this mobo does not support dimm of more than 4Gb... is that true?
> 
> Also some rumors about that Windows 7 64bits does not recognize more than certain amount of ram.


buying ram kits don't matter, as long as the same model ur fine, its up to you if you see yourself using 24gb of ram, i have 2x8 and i never fully max it. so far triple vs 2x has proven to be not so much different in performance, so if you wanna go 2x8gb that will be suffice.

no it will support more than 4gb, the mobo spec came out before 8gb hit the market. and yes windows 7 home is limited to 16gb. but if u upgrade to windows 10 home its 128gb limit.


----------



## b4thman

Acording to the Asus P6X58D-E manual, this mobo support modules up to 4Gb, so 8Gb is NOT supported.
I can install either a couple of modules, or 3 modules, or 4, or 6, and the manual say that is is better if the RAM is the same. But it say nothig about mixing different sizes.

Now I have 3x 2Gb, and I have no idea if I can buy 3x 4Gb to have 6+12Gb = 18Gb.

2x 8Gb seems to be incompatible.

Another option is to buy other 3x 2Gb, but in that case I have 6+6Gb=12Gb, and maybe that is not enough for future games, specially thinking on flight simulators (frequently known as eaters of ram).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Acording to the Asus P6X58D-E manual, this mobo support modules up to 4Gb, so 8Gb is NOT supported.
> I can install either a couple of modules, or 3 modules, or 4, or 6, and the manual say that is is better if the RAM is the same. But it say nothig about mixing different sizes.
> 
> Now I have 3x 2Gb, and I have no idea if I can buy 3x 4Gb to have 6+12Gb = 18Gb.
> 
> 2x 8Gb seems to be incompatible.
> 
> Another option is to buy other 3x 2Gb, but in that case I have 6+6Gb=12Gb, and maybe that is not enough for future games, specially thinking on flight simulators (frequently known as eaters of ram).


This is my understanding regarding 8gb sticks of ram on x58:
Quote:


> I have been running that exact motherboard with 48GB for two years - works as a charm. The thing is, the chipset supports 8GB RAM modules, but they weren't available at the time the motherboard was released - which is why it officially only supports 24GB.


*http://vi-control.net/community/threads/48-gb-on-asus-p6x58d-e-board.49861/*

I'm thinking of getting three 8gb sticks myself for 24gb triple.


----------



## daffy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> I would say yes since I think these 4 pins are meant for overclocking


Thanks mate... I will try when I get home. I just dont hope I will fry my board


----------



## b4thman

I am still not sure about 8Gb sticks. Maybe the mobo recognize 8Gb, but I doubt about 100% compatibility if Asus don't update the information. I also would buy 3x 8Gb DDR 1600 if I were sure. I wonder if the 4Gb limit in the Asus web is because the CPU, and maybe with a Xeon cpu everything changes.


----------



## kckyle

i been running 2x8gb in my p6x58d premium for the past 2 years, not sure what further assurance i can give you beyond that.


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i been running 2x8gb in my p6x58d premium for the past 2 years, not sure what further assurance i can give you beyond that.


Can you say what kind of ram you are using exactly?


----------



## routek

I'm running 2x8gb ddr3 in my P6X58D-E mobo

Mine are the Corsair Vengeance low profile 1.5v 1600mhz

You could go with the 4x4gb kits that are still for sale and put them in slots A1, B1, C1 and A2. I've already said this in a previous post.

The 8gb sticks are shown as 16gb in the bios, in windows 10 and in task manager etc. There's no problem supporting 8gb dimms

To maintain my 3.8ghz overclock with 16gb of ram I had to manually input the memory timings which are 11,11,11 27. Leaving the timings at auto would only boot with the CPU at stock. This is normal overclocking stuff thought. I'm just giving you some help when you get your 16gb kit, if you can't boot with your 4ghz oc then you should input the timings manually, higher relaxed ram timings is normal for high speed ram or large sticks such as 8gb.

I'd recommend 8gb sticks. Going with 6x2gb would impact your voltage and you may not get a good overclock. Do a search on populating all six slots on X58. I'd stick to using three slots maximum or use 4x4gb if you must.


----------



## b4thman

I have bought 2x 8Gb DD3 1600 MHz G.Skill Ripjaws X PC3 12800 CL10 1.5 V (10-10-10-30) for 60€. Everything fine, mobo and Windows 7 Ultimate 64bits recognized and apparently no problem. Fist I put auto in bios and recognize well, and later I put 10-10-10-30 and no problem. I changed volts from 1.65 (my previous ram) to 1.50

I am thinking on spending another 60€ to have 4x8Gb = 32 Gb installed. I guess the 24Gb limit is in fact 48Gb when installing 8gb sticks. No idea about the benefits of having 32Gb instead of 16Gb (previously I had only 6Gb).


----------



## thompson1909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyc865*
> 
> I said I would post my results when I got the X5675 installed. So I now have it installed along with a new 1TB SSD (running on regular Intel SATA II port). It's like a new system. At first it didn't boot up because I had the DDR3 set at 1600. Changed it to 1333 and it booted up with no problems. After I ran it for awhile at stock settings, I decided to try and overclock it. Remember that I was not wanting a large overclock, my goal was 4.0 GHz. I put 25 and 160 in, selected 1604 that showed up for memory, and used 1.5 to select 2406 in dram. Booted up first try. Went immediately to my tools. Running at 4.0 GHz and with a 100 percent load the highest temp than any core went to was 64. At idle the cores were in high 20's to low 30's. I have accomplished what I set out to do. The above settings (outside of turning speed step off) were the only settings that I changed in the bios. Left everything else on default. It is working and I am happy. I was never able to oc the i7 920 that was in this system. So as you can imagine, this thing is so fast now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny


my x5650 is at a lower vcore than your (base clock) 300mhz faster x5675 @4ghz, try to lower the vcore then ur temps will be a lil lower. but maybe its just my cpu that performs very good









@memory guy

please let us know if 32gb (4x8) work well. im also curios if 48gb would work

if you do a lot of video cutting / high res image artwork stuff, the more the better. for all the other stuff like gaming etc. 16 should be more then enough


----------



## kennyc865

My temps will be a little lower? I really don't understand your statement. As pictured in my post the highest temp is 64 and that is at a 100 percent load across all six cores. I consider that to be really low for 100 percent load on all the cores. At idle the temps are in the high 20's and low 30's. And this is with air cooling. My processor will do a lot more than 4.0GHz, but I have no need to go any faster, so I'm not pushing it any more than this.


----------



## kennyc865

brthman,

I am running three X 8GB's on my P6X58D Premium for a total of 24Gigs.


----------



## b4thman

Good to know that 24Gb are compatible. Now I have 16Gb and I can buy another 16Gb exactly the same model, and my doubt is if the 24Gb limit of the mobo is real, or I can use 32Gb.

I know that rendering, etc is RAM demanding, but I wonder if having 32Gb RAM can be used for anything else interesing to make games load/run faster, or any application in general when using Windows 7 normally.

I assume that it is impossible to store something in the RAM permanently, and once you turn off the computer everything is cleared.


----------



## kennyc865

Note that I am on Windows 10 Pro 64 bit. I can not attest to Windows 7.


----------



## b4thman

Ok, now I have:
- Asus p6x58d-e
- Xeon x5670
- 2x 8Gb DDR3 1600
- GTX 980TI

And I want to build a 2nd computer with my "old" components:
- i7 930
- 6Gb DDR3 1600
- GTX 660TI

Need a mobo for the 2nd computer. I do not know the best solution in this case. No idea if the best move is to give the Asus P6X58d-E to the i7, and buy a new mobo for the Xeon (more compatible with new CPUs and specially Sata3 and PCI3 compatible). Or maybe there is no better mobo for the Xeon. What do you suggest?

I am thinking on 1st computer (Xeon) for gaming, so maybe a mobo with PCIe 3.0 would be a good, but no idea if there is any.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4thman*
> 
> Ok, now I have:
> - Asus p6x58d-e
> - Xeon x5670
> - 2x 8Gb DDR3 1600
> - GTX 980TI
> 
> And I want to build a 2nd computer with my "old" components:
> - i7 930
> - 6Gb DDR3 1600
> - GTX 660TI
> 
> Need a mobo for the 2nd computer. I do not know the best solution in this case. No idea if the best move is to give the Asus P6X58d-E to the i7, and buy a new mobo for the Xeon (more compatible with new CPUs and specially Sata3 and PCI3 compatible). Or maybe there is no better mobo for the Xeon. What do you suggest?
> 
> I am thinking on 1st computer (Xeon) for gaming, so maybe a mobo with PCIe 3.0 would be a good, but no idea if there is any.


pci-e 3.0 is cpu dependant, not mobo. Ivy bridge mainstream and Sandy Bridge - E and up processors.

Although you need a registry hack to get pci-E 3.0 on SB-E


----------



## b4thman

Problem here: sometimes I turn on the computer and the monitor does not show anything, not even the bios start. When that happens I press the reset button of the case, and normally problem solved. This problem did not happen before. Possible causes:

- New CPU Xeon 5670 @4 MHz (I don't think this is the problem because I was using this CPU for 1 week without noticing this problem).

- Core Voltage set manually to 1.288 V (previously was set in AUTO, and CPU-Z showed me 1.3x V).

- New 2x 8Gb DDR3 1600 Hmz, configured in the bios as 10-10-10-30

- Last weeks weather now is hotter than before, as we approach summer (I don't think it has anything to do).


----------



## Riktar54

I had a nearly identical problem a few months back. Turned out to be a Display port cable I was using. Switched to a different one and the problem went away.


----------



## Vario

I have this board P6X58D-E with an i7 930. I threw in 6 sticks of Samsung 30nm Green MV-3V4G3D/US M379B5273DH0-YK0. Bios is the latest 0803.

Unfortunately I cannot get this motherboard to allow more than 16GB. It will allow 16 GB triple channel despite having all 6 sticks appear correctly in CPUZ. It seems to me that the ram is unsupported, hence the motherboard is not allowing 24GB or 20GB in any slot configuration.

All ram is perfect and has worked in my other machines. All slots work fine. All ram sticks have been rearranged in every slot and also run individually. I also have run several different triple channel kits from Corsair in this board for years. The board and the ram are all working correctly, just not with each other.

Is there a beta bios that will allow this motherboard to be compatible with the ram or is there a way to force it to allow the 24GB? I had to flash a beta bios with my Z77 Gigabyte board before it supported the 30nm.

Right now I am settling for 12GB Triple channel mode with 3 Dimms in the blue slots, but would like to run the 24 since I have the sticks available.

Thanks


----------



## kckyle

what os are u running


----------



## Vario

win 7 pro 64 bit


----------



## kckyle

the only time i had this problem was when i was running win 7 home. but in your case thats not the same. the only possible other option for you to test out is get some other stick of ram and see if you can push through the 16gb limit. afar as i know i don't think there are any bios that specifically address a ram limitation issue. perhaps others can chime in here and prove me wrong?


----------



## Vario

I have a few sticks I can try. I think the issue is likely it is unsupported ram.

Is there a reduction in speed for using 4 dimms in triple channel mode as opposed to 3 dimms? I could just settle for 4x4 GB.


----------



## kckyle

i'm using 2x8 right now and i see no difference from 3x8 tbh.


----------



## rhkcommander959

did you try higher QPI voltage? just shooting into the dark, but all 6 slots would stress the IMC.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> did you try higher QPI voltage? just shooting into the dark, but all 6 slots would stress the IMC.


I tried lower ram speeds but I didn't try overvolting IMC. I think the ram is just flat out unsupported. I'll give up for now and just run 3 or 4 Dimms. From my googling, its an issue with unsupported ram profile on various X58 mobos and rams.


----------



## Riktar54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'm using 2x8 right now and i see no difference from 3x8 tbh.


Are you saying no difference in everyday (gaming, web surfing, office stuff, etc.) computing?

I was considering upping my ram from 2x8 to 3x or 4x since I do run Photoshop and do some light video editing. And from my experience (Photoshop in particular) their is no such thing as too much ram. Admittedly, I have never had more than 16gb in my system but have worked on other systems that had more ram and noticed a difference when working with larger graphics files.


----------



## kckyle

everyday computing, i do run photoshop but haven't notice it maxing out my ram. but if you are talking about 2x8 vs 3x8 in terms of channel bandwidth i haven't notice much difference between the two.


----------



## Eulmiac

Greetings Folks !









I'm new to the art of OC and I recently got my hands on a P6X58D-E and a set of 24gb (4x6) gskill ripjaws DDR3-1600.
I'm planning on buying a xeon to build a kind of workstation to do some video and 3d computing, but I'm not sure what I should choose. Should it be a x56XX or maybe a w36XX ?

In any case, I think I'm up to spend a few more bucks to watercool this chip (with a Corsair H50 for example).
Moreover, the case should be something like a Define R5 (if I anticipate a jump to a newer gen ) or Corsair 200R.

What do you think about that ?

Thx by advance !


----------



## kckyle

in my opinion the x5675 hits the sweet spot, ofcourse some x5650 can do the same oc using the same setting as higher number chips but the x5675 is cheap enough tbh. not many people have the w36xx chips but some are reporting they have unlocked multi and some people reporting they don't. its a crap shoot really.


----------



## Eulmiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> in my opinion the x5675 hits the sweet spot, ofcourse some x5650 can do the same oc using the same setting as higher number chips but the x5675 is cheap enough tbh. not many people have the w36xx chips but some are reporting they have unlocked multi and some people reporting they don't. its a crap shoot really.


Thx Kyle!

And what about the fact that my 6 dimms are populated (with ddr3-1600) ? Will it be a real problem ?


----------



## kckyle

shouldn't be too much problem if ur not pushing past 1600mhz


----------



## Eulmiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> shouldn't be too much problem if ur not pushing past 1600mhz


Thank you so much for this fast reply Kyle !

I'm jumping from a 920 (not OC) on a P6T-SE with 12gb of value ram to this rig, I think I will be amaze !









Is the H50 watercooling overkill ? My room is kind of hot and wet in summer so the ambiant temp will not be perfect for air cooling, that is why I tend to buy this.

And finally, Is there a specific chip I should looking at ? (in terms of stepping, revision, etc.)


----------



## kckyle

no stepping for xeon that i know of,

as for the h50, your ambient temp is gonna effect your closed loop as much as a air cooler. depending how much you want to overclock, the h50 might be underkill.


----------



## Eulmiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> no stepping for xeon that i know of,
> 
> as for the h50, your ambient temp is gonna effect your closed loop as much as a air cooler. depending how much you want to overclock, the h50 might be underkill.


Allright,

let's say that I want to OC it like you did (around 4.4 or 4.3). The average temp of my room during hot days of summer is between 27°C and 29°C (I don't have A/C).
Is a bigger device (like a H100) more appropriated ?


----------



## kckyle

well if your cpu is as good if not better than mine, you can get away with a h50 for sure at these settings. ofcourse the better your cooling the higher you can push your oc


----------



## Eulmiac

Great !

Thx again for sharing your knowledge !


----------



## agentemo1

If I threw a GTX1080 in my rig, would I be bottle necked?


----------



## rhkcommander959

the w xeon i had was unlocked, but the x56's are still an improvement. dont need unlocked unless you do better than AIO water cooling anyway


----------



## b4thman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentemo1*
> 
> If I threw a GTX1080 in my rig, would I be bottle necked?


I don't think anybody here has tried an i7 930 (or similar) with a GTX 1080 yet. I am also intersted about that, but in my case I have doubts even having a Xeon X5670


----------



## rhkcommander959

I will give it a shot in the near future, been pleased with my r9 290x but that's a bit different


----------



## MaddogMcCree

I recently decided to get into more serious OC'ing with the goal of getting to know my hardware better... and to squeeze some extra performance out of it of course. For me more serious means doing more than just changing the cpu multiplier







I would love to build a WC setup someday.

I hope i may bother you guys (and gals?) with a problem straight of the bat. I have this motherboard and a Xeon x5650 cpu. I installed this cpu the other day to squeeze some more time from this setup, was running with an i7 930 before. The xeon works fine (and much faster!) so i am overclocking a bit. Got the multiplier at 20 and bclk at 200, runs smooth for hours with prime95. I did not change Vcore. What worries me is that the temp goes up to 84 degs C. This is with a scythe big shuriken HS. What worries me even more, is that with my stock i7 (930) cooler it also goes up to 84 degs!? Should be a difference right? I am talking about the "CPU temp" with Hwinfo and Asus AI, there are consistent. Even though i disabled stepping and cstate and whatnot, the multiplier keeps changing... is this "throttling" due to heat maybe? The heatsinks (both stock and scythe) are very hot to the touch, so heat must be dissipating. Mounting the scythe was a major PITA, since it uses that horrible pushpin meganism. I redid it like 10 times before i got it right. My definition of right: applies a rice size amount of thermal paste, after cleaning first. Placed HS on cpu, positioned the white feet at/in the holes. Pushed down on all pins one by one, such that the white pins go through the board and the wider base of the pin rests on the pcb. then i clicked down all four of the pins symetrically until they all made the two "clicks". Other information i can think of: about two years ago my cpu fanspeed started going wild, so i started monitoring temps: really high (this was with the i7) and very fast fluctuations; like 10 degs in a second when starting a program and the same drop when closing it. Eventhough i reaplied the cooler with new paste and cleaned it: did not solve this. I see the same fluctuations with this new processor / HS combination. Weird.

Question1: why is there no difference in temp between the coolers
Question 2: when running stock settings at full load, it still heats up to 75 degs, is that not too hot?








Question 3: can the problem actually be in my mobo?


----------



## kckyle

what is your airflow in the case like, do you have a positive air pressure in the case? it sounds like your ambient temp in the case is quite high.

just googled ur hs. yeah that doesn't look like its adequate. i'm currently using a cryorig r1 and i don't even turn the fans on, my temp range is below 70 for a 4.4ghz oc


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Case temp is around 33degs, ambient temp 22. But this still does not explain the rapid temperature changes right?

I have a Fractal Design Define R5 of which i did not change the fan setup. There is 1 120 fan taking air in in the botom and 1 120 fan blowing it out on the rear. I presume slightly positive. But i cant see why that would matter, most people say it would only make a few degs in temp difference?

And what do you mean by that it looks like my hs is not adequate? Not working properly or not suited to this cpu?


----------



## kckyle

your low profile hs i feel is inadaquete for overclocking.

if you can show me some results when comparing to the likes of noctua u14 or the cryorig r1


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Thanks for helping out, but your assumptions dont lead to explaining the high temp when running stock, the sudden temp changes and the lack of difference between stock HS and the scythe right? TBH i read quite some reviews that the scythe should in fact be quite good for OC'ing... at least a lot better than stock









Update: i found out that hwinfo also shows if the cores are thermal throttling, and they are when i OC 200x20 and put full load on. this i think anwsers my question why there is no difference visibile in cooling performance: i presume with the stock cooler it would have gotten even hotter, but since thermal throttling kicks in... it sticks at the same max temp. My questions 2 and 3 still stand...


----------



## rhkcommander959

75 is hotter than I'm comfortable with. Mobo could be applying more voltage than necessary causing more heat. Vtt Ie vcore voltage and Qpi voltage are the main contributions


----------



## MaddogMcCree

ah sounds interesting thanks... but these values are all at their default, is it possible the default settings are wrong?


----------



## kckyle

you can certainly try to manually maintain the voltage and see if the end results are the same as default, if its not then ur default value might be messed up , a hard reset should probably solve it or updated the bios, assuming the default value is wrong.


----------



## rhkcommander959

I dropped my vcore .2v at stock, pretty significant. It's not wrong necessarily, just excessive.

Download CPUz, it will tell you core voltage at least. Idle and load voltages would be good to know. The bios will tell you more voltages under hardware monitor


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> Idle and load voltages would be good to know. The bios will tell you more voltages under hardware monitor


Idle: 1.200V
Load: (prime 95) 1.168V
This is with all settings auto/stock.

We might be onto something here, the temp under stress is around 76 degrees C with these settings. However, when i run at manual Vcore 1.050 it is stable but only 63 degrees full load! 1.000V gives me BSOD.


----------



## kckyle

wait how is your idle at 1.2v thats crazy, thats my voltage for hitting 4ghz. and your load is higher than ur idle? how does that make sense.


----------



## rhkcommander959

1.05 sounds about right for stock speeds, check in BIOS to see the QPI voltage too and you could probably shave off more but 63 is plenty good enough already.

i think my p6x58d-e defaults to 1.2 as well, and its normal to see the voltage drop a little under load.

The reason the stock and scythe were topping out the same is because of thermal throttling.

Nonetheless that Scythe heatsink will have a hard time cooling a hexacore like the x56XX's, but you could put a bigger 120mm fan on it to try and increase performance - it only goes up to 45 CFM, which leads to another question - is the fan running at 100%?

If it were me, I'd upgrade to at least a 25mm thick fan or even a 38 - Slap a higher CFM fan on it and see how much better it does







. I have yet to find a heatsink that can't do better with better fans. You could even use the casing from the stock fan, snip out the impeller and use it for a shroud for more airflow where the impeller hub was blocking; sandwich it between a better fan and the heat sink. Would be much better.

Sometimes when I'm bored I have used my delta fan - I think its 220 CFM or 240 CFM, some unholy amount - it will levitate. I also have a 92MM fan but I don't think its delta. But there is a point of diminishing gains, 60+ dB isn't worth it. But there are much more reasonable options that are a lot better.

Ultimately, if you don't need a low profile heat sink, use something better. It isn't a bad heat sink, but it doesn't have a whole lot of fin surface AND airflow over them with the stock fan, and these hexacores pump out the heat like nobodies business.

I looked at some reviews, a QX6850 at 3.33ghz was pushing 85ºC at load:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/scythe-big-shuriken-cpu-cooler-review/5/

and a 4770K testbed, it got 50ºC....:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-19.html


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> 1.05 sounds about right for stock speeds... 63 is plenty good enough already.
> 
> i think my p6x58d-e defaults to 1.2 as well, and its normal to see the voltage drop a little under load...
> 
> Nonetheless that Scythe heatsink will have a hard time cooling.....is the fan running at 100%?
> 
> If it were me, I'd upgrade to at least a 25mm thick fan or even a 38 - Slap a higher CFM fan on it and see how much better it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> and these hexacores pump out the heat like nobodies business.


Thanks for the extensive response!
So you are saying that this mobo gives too high voltages in standard settings? Is this a problem with mine or a general "feature"? I mean; quite weird i have to lower stock settings due to heat issues right?

Yep, the fan goes to 100% rather quickly when heat rises.

I did not even think a about better cooling, because I thought the problem was with the board. The for the creative advice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> wait how is your idle at 1.2v thats crazy, thats my voltage for hitting 4ghz. and your load is higher than ur idle? how does that make sense.


Thx! So you agree the voltage is high, do you think something is wrong with my board?


----------



## rhkcommander959

Your welcome, it's not a problem but a "feature"... standard settings are there to make sure any cpu thrown in will work, but it's usually over shooting what is needed by a lot. Common on all other motherboards too, some are more conservative than others.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

OK great, my worries start to fade. But my point about the really fast rise and drop in temp when putting load on/off: is this an indication of something being wrong? I remember that this started two years ago quite suddenly with my old CPU and HS, I think it was after a Lan... Or a bios update. I also have this with my new CPU/HS.like +20 degrees in the first second, then it slowly rises abit more.


----------



## kckyle

probably a bios thing, are you using the latest version? if you are try revert back a update.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Movement can loosen the thermal bond between heat sink and processor. Smaller heatsinks suffer more from "thermal shock", and heatpipes respond differently.

It's not unusual for heat to climb under load either, I'm sure your fine but it could also be the plastic clips on the heat sink. They are crap, one loose one can cause much higher temps, I've had it happen a few times on lga1366. Only easy way to tell is if you can see the backside of the motherboard, some cases have the area cut out. It's also a mod I do on all my cases, very useful


----------



## LiThiuMElectro

oh god I can't believe I found such a great thread :O

I am looking to squeeze a few years on my current build right now I run a P6X58D Premium motherboard with a i7 930 OC at 3716.43Mhz but I really want to grab a Xeon then a new video card. My concern is that I OC this CPU and I think I was "lucky" to get it "right" the first time nothing crash its running at 60-70C cooled on air on a noctua nh-d14, I want a Xeon that I can push a little and wont run hotter than my current CPU. In the long run I want to switch my Radeon HD 5870 x2 setup for something new too.

Thanks XD


----------



## b4thman

I need a new mobo (cheap mobo) that support my i7 930 CPU. My P6X58D-E is using a Xeon X5670, and I want to build a 2nd rig with the i7 930 CPU to use in another room.

X58 motherboards seem to be expensive because xeon support..., so the qeustion is IF there is any not X58 mobo supporting my i7 930.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> Movement can loosen the thermal bond between heat sink and processor. Smaller heatsinks suffer more from "thermal shock", and heatpipes respond differently.
> 
> It's not unusual for heat to climb under load either, I'm sure your fine but it could also be the plastic clips on the heat sink. They are crap, one loose one can cause much higher temps, I've had it happen a few times on lga1366. Only easy way to tell is if you can see the backside of the motherboard, some cases have the area cut out. It's also a mod I do on all my cases, very useful


I checked this when mounting, last time i re-did the HS, i did it with the board out of the case. BTW: the board is visibly bent. Looking at the side the cpu is mounted, when one end of the board is flat on the table, the opposite end is about 1cm above the table. There is an obvious "curve" with the apex right underneath the cpu. I am still a bit worried.. maybe the stock cooler on the previous cpu came loose, which explains the sudden "whining" and rpm and temp changes. I have re-installed this stock HS a couple of times, maybe exerting too much pressure... causing the board to bend. Now my new HS might not be making proper contact with my new CPU. Does this sound probable? I ask since i have googled a lot, to try and find normal temps for this x5650, some say 60 under load, others say 80... so much difference


----------



## rhkcommander959

Voltage makes all the difference like you saw before.

Bent isn't great, the motherboard Stand offs are supposed to straighten it out BUT it sounds to me like you need a backplate and to change the mounting on that heatsink, or get a new one with a backplate.

I truly hate those plastic pins. Even if you set them right the could fail (could, not likely but not impossible).

I dont know what thermal paste you ysed, was it gooey like peanut butter, if so grab the heat sink and see how easy it is to twist it and move it. Pretty easy? Not enough mounting pressure on the cpu then. But if the board is already bent I wouldn't go tighter without a backplate OR having it mounted to the case. A Drexel can make a quick hole on the case' motherboard tray, to verify that the pins are seated proper And if you want to do a backplate you won't need to pull the boars again.

My phone screwed up some stuff above... will fix later if I get on a pc


----------



## Istr

Hello
Sorry for my english.

Recently I've got P6X58D e + Xeon X5650 + 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5V Dual Channel kit.
I have another dual channel kit from my old PC which is Patriot 2 x 2GB 1600 9-9-9-24 1.7V
I've put Patriot in A2 and B2 slots, Corsair in A1 and B1 slots (idk if it is ok, wanted to get 2x dual channel) there is no problem with total memory detected but everytime I turn the power on, MemOK LED is ON and system doesn't boot. When I click it system reboots and everything is fine.
Is it possible to get 2x dual channel?
Did I put RAM sticks into wrong slots?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Istr*
> 
> Hello
> Sorry for my english.
> 
> Recently I've got P6X58D e + Xeon X5650 + 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5V Dual Channel kit.
> I have another dual channel kit from my old PC which is Patriot 2 x 2GB 1600 9-9-9-24 1.7V
> I've put Patriot in A2 and B2 slots, Corsair in A1 and B1 slots (idk if it is ok, wanted to get 2x dual channel) there is no problem with total memory detected but everytime I turn the power on, MemOK LED is ON and system doesn't boot. When I click it system reboots and everything is fine.
> Is it possible to get 2x dual channel?
> Did I put RAM sticks into wrong slots?


Not sure, since I personally use triple channel in A1,B1,C1 slots. I would refer to the manual : http://www.asus.com/US/supportonly/P6X58D-E/HelpDesk_Manual
However, I didn't see anything about 2x dual channel. I think the best you can get with 4 sticks is triple channel + single channel, using A1,B1, C1 and A2. Or I saw something in the manual about only being able to run 1600mhz in one channel if I read that correct. Might be that you have to run the sticks at 1333Mhz. I'm using 3 x 4GB Gskill Sniper DDR3-1600. I was only able to get them to run successfully at 1600Mhz by overclocking the CPU.


----------



## Eulmiac

Hey guys!

Before buying something else (D14 / D15 / R1...), I would like to know if the Noctua NH-U12P SE2 im using right now could allow me to OC smoothly a x5675 (above 4.0?) on a P6X58D-E.

A Define R5 is on the way, I was thinking that maybe with a few more noctua fans it could do the job...

THX for your advices







!


----------



## kckyle

i think ur NH-U12P SE2 is fine. xeon 32nm at 4-4.5ghz doesn't need that beast of a cooler.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eulmiac*
> 
> I would like to know if the Noctua NH-U12P SE2 im using right now could allow me to OC smoothly a x5675 (above 4.0?) on a P6X58D-E.


Agree with kyle; but the abilitity to cool this cpu with this HS i believe is independent of the type of mobo you are using. You might get even more responses in the air cooling subforum, than this mobo specific thread.


----------



## fta321

Does anyone know how to re flash a corrupt bios on a Asus P6X58D Premium? I have been told this is what is causing my black screen issue after flashing the new nvidia drivers. I can't seem to see anything during the boot sequence....no bios...... nothing . Tried swapping video card with a different model GPU...same results. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## MaddogMcCree

if you just installed drivers i think this is not bios related. Check the manual, it states how to wipe the bios settings. Otherwise removing the RTC battery will work.
As stated, probably something else is causing this black screen problem. Do you hear the pc speaker beep when booting? Does the fan even spin up? Try booting the pc WITHOUT VGA card and then turn it of and put it back in...?


----------



## blasdeaki

I have just bought on eBay a Xeon 5650 to replace my previous Core i7 920. Everything went fine with the change, except that my games now run under steroids. By that i mean that they are accelerated, Benny Hill style: characters move too fast (maybe x1.5 their normal speed), dialogs in cut-scenes are accelerated too (i.e. when one character hasn't yet finished talking, the next one will already start its dialog part, so that voices overlap; voice's speed is normal, it's just the pauses, the timing between speakers that is messed up). I see this behaviour with all the games i've tried (Assassin's Creed Unity, Talos Principle, The Mighty Quest for Epic Loot).

I suspect this is a software problem, maybe a CPU driver? Does anyone know what the solution might be? I am now re-installing AC Unity to see if theproblem goes away...


----------



## kckyle

uh i'm not sure how to respond since i never heard of this issue before, there are no cpu software that i have heard of. i think ur best bet is reinstall everything, worst case reinstall the os as well.


----------



## mefxes

Hello ppl.

I have the same main kit for some years now, and thinking about upgrading to a new PC I've found this thread.

Just before finding this thread, I found that my BIOS is extremely outdated, with v0703. Since this config runs rock solid 24/7 for years, I never even bothered about updating the bios. Am I missing something?

Parts here are:
P6X58D Premium
I7 980X @ 3.8 - stock air, could get to 4ghz but unstable and never bothered to make it stable in fact
24GB Gskill
Antec Trupower 850w
1 SSD
2 HDs
1 USB storage

Had some GPUs over time: HD4890, GTX580 (SLI), GTX970 right now.

So, two questions? Should I update the Bios? Is there any CPU upgrade?

Obs: I even purchased the kit already assembled (mobo, CPU+cooler and memo) and never needed any maintenance. Runs fine and cool 24/7 on.


----------



## kckyle

your fine, usually when your pc starting to act up thn i would update the bios. for cpu you can fetch a 32nm 6 core xeon which you can get for around 100 bucks on ebay. and that will keep up with all the modern games. look up x5675 if your interested.


----------



## pappaq

Hello guys, I'm reading in this thread for a while now and have gotten much information out of it but I'm encountering a strange problem.

First my specs:

Asus P6X58D-E (0803 bios)
Xeon X5650 @ 4.4Ghz, 1.36V
6 DIMMS of XMS Corsair DDR3 4GB 1333mhz 1.5V 9-9-9-24

The overclock is 24hrs small FFT stable and all the memory is tested via memtestx86 with 2 passes, no errors.

Everytime I'm blend testing prime95 crashes or one worker stops. Only time this didn't happen is when I have only one stick in RAM slot A1. As soon as I stick a second DIMM into B1 or more, the test crashes again.

I tried everything: more vcore, more RAM voltage, up to 1,65V, downclocking the ram and so on. Do you guys have any idea?

cheers


----------



## mefxes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> your fine, usually when your pc starting to act up thn i would update the bios. for cpu you can fetch a 32nm 6 core xeon which you can get for around 100 bucks on ebay. and that will keep up with all the modern games. look up x5675 if your interested.


Yeah, I tend to keep from these bios updates unless I'm having issues or there's a real improvement. Just asked if I'm losing something because it's a long road from my bios version to the latest one. But well, I won't risk it.

Did a little research and I don't think a CPU upgrade to a xeon will improve cpu performance compared to the 980x. Looks more like a sidegrade.

I believe the only way to go here is the overclock path, but I need to better the cooling to do that. Temps reach the limit very fast here with the stock cooler and no maintenance ever. I don't think cleaning the stock cooler will lower the temps anyway, so maybe a better cooler is a good idea to overclock.

ty!


----------



## kckyle

uh the xeons are basically 980x, except intel calls it xeon for server purposes, 32nm 6 core, only thing 980x have over the xeons are the unlock multi. which you don't need unless you going for like 6ghz ln2


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pappaq*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm reading in this thread for a while now and have gotten much information out of it but I'm encountering a strange problem.
> 
> First my specs:
> 
> Asus P6X58D-E (0803 bios)
> Xeon X5650 @ 4.4Ghz, 1.36V
> 6 DIMMS of XMS Corsair DDR3 4GB 1333mhz 1.5V 9-9-9-24
> 
> The overclock is 24hrs small FFT stable and all the memory is tested via memtestx86 with 2 passes, no errors.
> 
> Everytime I'm blend testing prime95 crashes or one worker stops. Only time this didn't happen is when I have only one stick in RAM slot A1. As soon as I stick a second DIMM into B1 or more, the test crashes again.
> 
> I tried everything: more vcore, more RAM voltage, up to 1,65V, downclocking the ram and so on. Do you guys have any idea?
> 
> cheers


i'm not sure what is going on there, the dimms on the p6x58d are notoriously known for having side effects with oc. after certain amount of voltage mine won't even recognize half of my rams sometimes.


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'm not sure what is going on there, the dimms on the p6x58d are notoriously known for having side effects with oc. after certain amount of voltage mine won't even recognize half of my rams sometimes.


Ok, it wasn't the RAM. It was too low Vcore and VTT/QPI. I'm getting in the area of 1.42V-1.45V Vcore. A little over my comfort zone, but let's see how it turns out.

Thanks for answering anyways!


----------



## kckyle

general rule of thumb with x58 is that the less ram sticks you populate the more stable the oc. thats why i only have 2x8gb in my system. more ram sticks mean more pressure for the cpu to handle. this is a problem not just with the p6x58d apparently.


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> general rule of thumb with x58 is that the less ram sticks you populate the more stable the oc. thats why i only have 2x8gb in my system. more ram sticks mean more pressure for the cpu to handle. this is a problem not just with the p6x58d apparently.


I can't get my old overclock to run stable for longer then one hour of prime95 blend.

I've now taken a look at my mobo and found these 3 suspicious looking fellas.

What do you guys think? Is my mobo wearing out?

cheers


----------



## Eulmiac

Hello Guys !

So, I'm back with my new rig (the MAIN_RIG that you can see below) and everything seems to run without problem for now since I didn't try to OC yet.

Before that, I was wondering about the marvell controller.

Could you guys tell me what drivers and what firmware I should use, from your own experience, to pull some stability and some good perfs from this crappy little thing ?

THX alot !


----------



## kckyle

i don't recommend using the marvell at all, they r only faster in sequential speed, random i/o and 4k is much better off on the intel sata


----------



## Eulmiac

Thx again for this reply !

I'm not into the Oc'ing yet becauce I'm experiencing some random reboots (Kernel Event 41) while playing game (Metal Gear Online to be precise).
I experienced reboots sometimes a few minutes after launching the game, but I went throught a Furmark test during 20 minutes flawlessly though...

CPU and GPU temps seems OK, only the PSU voltages seems unstable (which could be normal, but I don't know the tolerable gap between Min and Max)...

The thing is, I experienced that kind of event on my previous rig: P6TSE + I7 920 + 12GB DDR3 (No OC). I only kept the PSU (a Thermaltake TRX 650W) and the graphic card from this previous rig...

So everything seems to point the PSU but I can't tell for sure. Some threads on the web tend to show that Thermaltake PSU are sometimes faulty...

Here is some printscreens from the 3 last seconds before it shutdown while I was playing (I guess that's why the last picture is not complete).







As always, thank you guys for the time you spend reading other's problems !


----------



## kckyle

how long in did the pc crash, like after 10 mins of gaming?


----------



## Eulmiac

It really depends, sometimes 10 minutes, 5 mins, an hour...
Sometimes it doesn't crash at all during a several hour session...

But the fact that I had the same issue on my former rig should point the hardware that comes from it right ?


----------



## kckyle

yeah uh it sounds more like the psu by the minute, how old is that psu.


----------



## Eulmiac

At least 4 years.

And as I said, judging by threads on other forums It seems that some Thermaltake are crappy, meaning the quality can be quite different from a model to another...

Is that true ?

Moreover, is there something abnormal in the voltages ?


----------



## kckyle

yeah thermaltake's psu weren't really good, i remember hearing about them back in 2010 about their toughpower series having issues, dunno about the ones you have.

well good news for u is there are quality psu out now that can be found fairly cheap. there is one in the sales section where seasonic gold goes for 70 bucks i believe.


----------



## Eulmiac

Thx Amigo !









I'll take a look.
Finally, just so I know, are the voltages correct ?


----------



## kckyle

yeah as long as you not pushing above 1.35 for vcore i would assume pretty safe.


----------



## Eulmiac

Even with this kind of throttle on CPU VCORE or on VIN6 ?

Cuz' the three pics I posted are the 3 last seconds before event41...


----------



## shadowrain

Hi all,

I got my 950 pro 256gb and an Asus Hyper m.2 mini adapter from a friend for the price of a bnew 850 pro. Nice deal. So I installed it to my Xeon X58 system([email protected], 2050 ram, P6X58D Premium, gtx 1070) and WOW, even if the speeds are only pcie v2.0, it is amazing coming from a regular ssd. Won't be upgrading for a while then.

For those who wanna know how I made it work...
1. Put the drive on pcie adapter to my bottom pcie slot.
2. Must have intel raid disabled in bios to be able to detect the 950 pro.
3. Used macrium reflect loaded in a usb, booted on that and cloned my ssd to the nvme easy.
4. Unplugged ssd to test nvme solo boot, worked. Replugged the ssd and used windows 10 boot usb to delete the partitions to clean the old drive.
5. Installed samsung nvme drivers and samsung magician.
6. Enjoy 1k or so sequential read and writes.

Pics for eyecandy






PS: I love saying "Do you NVMe?"
Edit: added userbencmark link.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/1996015


----------



## kckyle

that is very cool, are you booting off that samsung?


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> that is very cool, are you booting off that samsung?


Yes, as the 950 pro has a legacy IDE mode for booting even on non-NVMe/non-UEFI capable bois. Once windows has loaded, it loads the NVMe controller drivers.

I wish the 960 evo/pro still has this legacy IDE mode, for more futureproofing for us X58'ers.


----------



## Eulmiac

Hello Fellow x58'ers !









I got my build running smoothly since I changed my PSU for a EVGA SuperNova G2 750W.
I'm now planning on Oc'ing but... I'm totally new to it so I don't even know where to start...

My guess is that I have to OC the cpu first and then tweaking the ram, am I right ?
Since I'm on air cooling I was thinking about a mild OC like 4.2 or something.

So guys, based on your experience, what is your advice ? Where should I start ?
Moreover, what software is the best to benchmark nowadays ?

Once again, thx in advance !


----------



## kckyle

play around with blck, since u got a x5675, use x25 multi and go from there, if you only going for 4.2ghz i wouldn't recommend no more than 1.33v for vcore.

as for benching, intel burn test, the usual game testers, etc.

and yes do ram timing and oc after u get a stable cpu oc.


----------



## Eulmiac

As always, thank you Kyle !


----------



## bradley1

Hello all, been browsing through this post found some very useful information but I was hoping someone could help me out since I'm a complete noob.

So I have an i7 920 d0 chip with

CPU cooler: Cooler Master Nepton 240M Liquid CPU Cooler
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR3 1600MHz Dual Channel Memory Kit
Mobo: ASUS p6x58d-e

and I was wondering whats the best Overclock I can get is ? Right now I am using xmisery guide Running 4.41GHz w/o HyperThreading (Stable) however it was from 2010 so i'm just checking if theres anything better ?

Heres what my bios looks like right now and my temps are around 65-70 load

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[210]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1683MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3368MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.39375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Any help would be really appreciated!

Thanks,

brad


----------



## kckyle

the only way to make it better is if you buy a 6 core xeon chip off ebay.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> the only way to make it better is if you buy a 6 core xeon chip off ebay.


I'm pretty excited. They are all over fleabay for cheap. Picked up a x5650 for 45$. Been reading through the xeon thread for a while now. I'm glad you guys have over 2 years making progress to follow.


----------



## kckyle

yeah its weird i have never upgraded my pc this long before. usually i get a new one every 4-5 years but with x58 i'm pushing 7 years now. and all the latest games only uses 60 percent cpu usage for my xeon.


----------



## Krazeswift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah its weird i have never upgraded my pc this long before. usually i get a new one every 4-5 years but with x58 i'm pushing 7 years now. and all the latest games only uses 60 percent cpu usage for my xeon.


Totally with you on this. I've been looking into a full upgrade but I just can't justify the cost as my x58 system still flys. In fact, I'm more interested in seeing how long I can make it last by trying to cover all the enhancements modern boards have these days. Just bought a 950 pro which is working without issue, next I want to see how far I can push the ram which leads me on to this...

I want to use 24gb of ram but with only 3x8 gb sticks and OC them. I've had 3x2gb at 2055mhz running without issue but now with 6 sticks I'm limited to 1600mhz. Would 2000mhz be possible with 8gb sticks on this board in triple channel?

Can anyone reckon any ram to achieve this? Looking at HyperX or the Vengeance series at the mo. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> I want to use 24gb of ram but with only 3x8 gb sticks and OC them. I've had 3x2gb at 2055mhz running without issue but now with 6 sticks I'm limited to 1600mhz. Would 2000mhz be possible with 8gb sticks on this board in triple channel?
> 
> Can anyone reckon any ram to achieve this? Looking at HyperX or the Vengeance series at the mo. Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I run 2050mhz with 6x4gb 1866 Kingston Hyper X Fury(single stick packs). Timings at default 10-11-10? and voltages at 1.65v.

So 3x8gb should be possible as IMC is more stressed with 6 sticks vs 3.


----------



## Krazeswift

That's a very good oc for 6 sticks. I thought the max was 1600 reading what others have posted on here as the controller limits the speed the more you populate..

How long have you been running at that speed for? Those Kingston's happy at 1.65?


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> That's a very good oc for 6 sticks. I thought the max was 1600 reading what others have posted on here as the controller limits the speed the more you populate..
> 
> How long have you been running at that speed for? Those Kingston's happy at 1.65?


About half a year now. No hiccups at 1.65v. Though I have an antec spotcool facing the rams for cooling and blue light aesthetics. Yes I thought 1600 was the max and no major benefit above it, but after doing IBT at 1866 and now 2050, the +5 or so GFlops is a nice thing to see. Also, I got jealous of the 2k+ mhz DDR4s running around.

FYI, increasing ram speed also increases max CPU temp, in case u didn't know.


----------



## Krazeswift

Yeah I'm jealous of all the high speed DDR4 kicking around too. Think I'll give the Kingston's a go, 3sticks of 8gb with the 1866mhz version, hopefully hit my target of 2055 as I don't want to start messing with my BCLK, at 205 its been running like a champ for years

Cheers for the input, I'll post how I get on..


----------



## bradley1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> the only way to make it better is if you buy a 6 core xeon chip off ebay.


heyman, thanks for the reply, is there really no other way? I was hoping I could get 4.5 or 4.6 since I have a pretty good CPU cooler


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradley1*
> 
> heyman, thanks for the reply, is there really no other way? I was hoping I could get 4.5 or 4.6 since I have a pretty good CPU cooler


u can absolutely oc more.


----------



## bradley1

Would you mind suggesting what I need to change if you get time to get a 4.5 with ht off? My bios settings are on the previous post. sorry i'm new 2 oc


----------



## kckyle

wait have u ever push it to 4.5ghz before?

there are alot of variables. i forgot the exact setting since i no longer use the 45nm chips and have moved onto xeons, but first try to see whats the highest clock you can sustain under 1.35v


----------



## bradley1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> wait have u ever push it to 4.5ghz before?
> 
> there are alot of variables. i forgot the exact setting since i no longer use the 45nm chips and have moved onto xeons, but first try to see whats the highest clock you can sustain under 1.35v


Hey kckyle,

I'm absolutely clueless with overclocking unless spoonfed what to change in the bios, I have only used xmisery settings for 4.41ghz, my temps are low so I was hoping 2 push OC further to achieve 4.5/4.6 for 24/7 use (mostly gaming) like some other people on here in the comments. But honestly I don't know where to begin.. But yeah, I have Cooler Master Nepton 240M Liquid CPU Cooler, G.Skill Ripjaws X CL9D 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR3 1600MHz and this is the settings from xmisery i am currently using:

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[210]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1683MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3368MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.39375]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.14]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

But yeah any help appreciated, would be great if you could point me in the right direction or just walk me there


----------



## kckyle

i don't advice you pushing it further since you're already past the 1.35v mark. but if you want to keep pushing there isn't much you can do except raise the blck and increase the voltage. xmsery's setting was pretty fine tuned already.

i think turning off llc and tm function helps.


----------



## bradley1

Thanks for the reply kckyle, I found out the 4.41 GHz overclock I was using wasn't 100% stable for me, it would fail in intel burn test. Anyway, after some trial and error, I got a stable overclock by changing the BCLK Freq to 208 (4.368MHz) and decreasing the vcore to 1.32500 .

But for some reason, I could not get it stable at 209 BCLK Frequency (4.389MHz). I even tried raising the vcore all the way to 1.45 & qpi/dram to 1.4 but still no use. Does this mean I've hit a wall with the overclock or is there something else I should be changing in the bios? as I feel like for a 0021 MHz difference, a 0.13 vcore increase should be more than enough


----------



## kckyle

you have to keep in mind the ratio for clock/vcore does not maintain 1:1 when you push past a certain clock, in your case its around 4.3ghz it seems. honestly that is pretty respectable for a i7 chip, i myself personally wouldn't push it past that for a 24/7 oc.

however you can always spend 50 bucks on ebay and buy a x58 xeon. and that will push well past 4.4ghz.


----------



## bradley1

Will there be much difference in performance for gaming buying one of these x58 xeon chips than what I'm using now? Or should I save up for i5 6600k


----------



## kckyle

benchmark wise my 920 at 4.2ghz score the same as my x5675 stock at 3.1ghz. as far a single cores goes its about the same but when it comes to games and multi core its a huge upgrade, i posted screenshots on the first page like a year ago.


----------



## iotzan

Hello everyone,

I'm having issues getting Windows 10 to enable WOL functionality for my NIC.
The MB is an ASUS P6X58D-E. I have found some information here, but it didn't work for me so far.

The cause, I believe, is that on OS shutdown (or even PSU power off / power on) the NIC standby led is not lighting up.

I've set up Windows 10's fast startup to off, the network adapter's Wake on magic packet property to Enabled, its Power Management settings allow the turn off and wake of the computer on a magic packet. The driver in use is dated 11.04.2013 with version 12.10.16.0.

I have also attempted to manually set up the latest driver that I found on Marvell's support site which is released on 8/7/13, file version 12.10.17.3 (driver version 12.10.14.3) for Windows 8, with little success.

My


http://imgur.com/2gNkv

 and the NIC's driver settings in Windows


http://imgur.com/OIJ1o

.

Has any of you faced a similar problem and were you able to solve it?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## sengork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iotzan*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm having issues getting Windows 10 to enable WOL functionality for my NIC.


I have the same question. As far as I can tell, this is an issue with Windows 10 and its hardcoded behaviour focused on tablet and portable computers. Likewise I suspect that it has nothing to do with our motherboard model.

If someone else can chime in regarding WOL, please do so.


----------



## iotzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sengork*
> 
> [...]Windows 10[...]


Ah, the gift that keeps on giving!

I had a hunch that this might be the case as the feature was working fine a couple years ago (last time that I needed it).


----------



## sengork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iotzan*
> 
> Ah, the gift that keeps on giving!
> 
> I had a hunch that this might be the case as the feature was working fine a couple years ago (last time that I needed it).


Indeed. From memory it stopped working in Windows 8.x and onwards, none of the updates ever fixed it. Likewise I never found a solution although my research in the matter is not that recent.


----------



## Nordo531

Okay. that's kinda' scary for us Noobs.

I apologize in advance if this was previously answered, If so. point me there and I'll gladly get out of your hair.

I have a problem, About 5 years ago I overclocked my i7-930 from 2.8 to 3.8 according to chadamir's instructions and it's been running rock solid since 13 April 2011, I recently upgraded to Win10 (forced) and may have accidentally hit the MB reset button during cleaning.

Now, according to CPU-Z, my MB cycles between 2.8 and 3.8 every 4 seconds, even though I've reset ALL settings back to what I had. No luck at all.

Anybody have any ideas at all? Anyone else seen this?

I'm not desperate. I'm just emotionally vested in the outcome.

Nordo531


----------



## kckyle

check your c-state if its on or not. sounds like a power saving feature you might've left it on.


----------



## vector7

Still running the Asus P6X58D board, my 780ti folded.

Any issues running the 1080s?


----------



## kckyle

nope, everything runs fine with 1080


----------



## vector7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> nope, everything runs fine with 1080


Thank you kind sir!!!


----------



## Nordo531

KCKYLE - That's embarrassing!! I read/reread/re-reread/re-re-reread my notes and still missed it! "ENABLED" back to "DISABLED" and viola' 3.8 stable.

Thanks a bunch!

Downside: I almost had "residential financial coordinator" convinced it was time for a new MB because this one must be shot.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nordo531*
> 
> KCKYLE - That's embarrassing!! I read/reread/re-reread/re-re-reread my notes and still missed it! "ENABLED" back to "DISABLED" and viola' 3.8 stable.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Downside: I almost had "residential financial coordinator" convinced it was time for a new MB because this one must be shot.










it happens to the best of us


----------



## pslind69

I've had my p6x58d-e system since 2010. I finally decided to try overclocking it









i7-950 d0 seems stable @4ghz which was easy enough following the 3 step guide.

Been running smooth for 2 weeks. Ibt on max, prime95 etc. no problems.

Then yesterday it bsod'ed during boot with a 0x0A bugcode, which indicates ram or imc instability. The bsod code post says to first try inc. QPI. But is it QPI link speed or QPI voldtage?

B)


----------



## Vario

Will the Asus P6X58D-E run compatibly a Samsung 960 Pro NVME Card in PCI-E x4 slot? Would it be bootable? Thanks.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Will the Asus P6X58D-E run compatibly a Samsung 960 Pro NVME Card in PCI-E x4 slot? Would it be bootable? Thanks.


nope, but the 950 pro will.


----------



## Vario

some kind of legacy mode issue with the 960?


----------



## kckyle

yeah 950 pro has legacy bios support while 960 is uefi only


----------



## kan3

Decided to upgrade my CPU from i7-930 to x5675, rather than spending >$1K on 7700K.

Can someone please share their overclocking settings for

x5675 / Asus P6X58D-E

Thank you.


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kan3*
> 
> Decided to upgrade my CPU from i7-930 to x5675, rather than spending >$1K on 7700K.
> 
> Can someone please share their overclocking settings for
> 
> x5675 / Asus P6X58D-E
> 
> Thank you.


Hey there, here are my settings with 4ghz and 4.4ghz for my x5650, both 24h tested with Prime95. Before you criticise me cause of the high QPI at the 4.4ghz settings, I know that and I don't care. If the CPU dies it dies but it hasn't in the past 12 month.

Ok here the 4.4ghz settings







and here the 4ghz settings





Forget about the LLC settings in the 4ghz settings. They are not needed.

Have fun and I take no responsibilities for your hardware.

greetz


----------



## kan3

TY Pappaq, I try the settings as soon as I receive my new CPU.


----------



## Riktar54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pappaq*
> 
> Hey there, here are my settings with 4ghz and 4.4ghz for my x5650, both 24h tested with Prime95. Before you criticise me cause of the high QPI at the 4.4ghz settings, I know that and I don't care. If the CPU dies it dies but it hasn't in the past 12 month.
> 
> Forget about the LLC settings in the 4ghz settings. They are not needed.
> 
> Have fun and I take no responsibilities for your hardware.
> 
> greetz


Thanks for sharing your settings! I will be comparing mine to yours when I have time. I am currently running at 4.0 on my 5650 and wanted to try bumping it higher.

And noted that if the CPU dies it dies. They are still plentiful on Ebay and quite cheap so well worth the gamble of trying a higher speed.


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> Thanks for sharing your settings! I will be comparing mine to yours when I have time. I am currently running at 4.0 on my 5650 and wanted to try bumping it higher.
> 
> And noted that if the CPU dies it dies. They are still plentiful on Ebay and quite cheap so well worth the gamble of trying a higher speed.


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## kckyle

i think i misplaced my 5675. have absolutely no idea where its at lol.


----------



## Riktar54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think i misplaced my 5675. have absolutely no idea where its at lol.


Hiya kckyle! I noticed the Ryzen build you are now sporting. I would be interested in your thoughts on how much faster it is (compared to your X58 builds) when it comes to video rendering in a real world sense.

IE: I know it would be faster than my 5650 Xeon at 4 Ghz but is it twice as fast? I am in no hurry to drop money on a new build but would still like to get your take on it.

Assuming you do any ripping/editing of video. If not, I will keep researching.


----------



## kckyle

i normally do but since upgrading i haven't had the time to touch it yet, but from what i get from cienbench r15 its around 1500 stock compare to my x5675 which nets me 1k at most, all the while being 100tdp lower. the ryzen core is very efficient but you really need a good cooler to go with it.


----------



## Riktar54

Thanks for the reply. I have noted the VERY impressive Cinebench scores in other reviews. I will keep researching to see if I can find any Handbrake comparisons since I use that for some of my video stuff.


----------



## kckyle

i'll download handbrake later and run it through a file of ur liking for comparison if u want. probably sometime tomorrow after my last final. honestly for the performance ryzen is very worth it. plus u can snag a 1700 off ebay for 250 so all in all going ryzen is not that expensive at all, plus according to my calculation going from x58 to ryzen saves me 200 bucks on electricity every year. so thats another idea to think about


----------



## sengork

A note in case anyone else needs to know (I am using stock unmodified BIOS v1501):

- The only way I can initiate a TRIM command for a Samsung 840 Pro SSD connected to the onboard Marvell 6GB controller was using Samsung Magician 4.5 (newer versions did not allow Performance Optimisation->Start option at all). Windows defrag identifies my SSD as a HDD, so do not use it as it'll perform a defrag instead of TRIM.

- The Marvell driver v1.2.0.1049 (from station drivers website works fine in Windows 10 Creators Update 1703)

- Intel RTS will only work with version 12.9.0.1001. Attempts to upgrade to newer version result in unbootable system, requiring a hard reboot + System Restore


----------



## pslind69

I got an x5650 for my p6x58d-e which has been running great since late 2010 with an i7-950 and 12gigs of dominator.

I have tried for several days now to get it to even do stock. I keep getting MACHINE CHECK EXCEPTION.

The DRAM_LED on the mobo is solid red indicating memory problems. I've tried all the usual stick exercises. Even on 1 stick, no matter which blue slot -- it's the same.

Underclocking the RAM doesn't work either. Neither does underclocking the CPU and RAM.

Giving the vcore more volt doesn't work either (went up to 1.35V). Neither does giving the DRAM more voltage (went up to 1.65V). Tried all the usual RAM frequency/UNCORE frequency ratio 1:2, as well as auto settings. Nothing seems to work. Even experimented with the MEMOK button. It does manage to proclaim that it has found a setting that works, but I get no option to enter bios and save the setting. All it allows me to do is "press F1 to resume..." then it proceeds to load windows, which was installed in AHCI mode. The MEMOK resets the bios, defaulting to IDE mode.

I managed to get it to boot to memtest86 (the original one) which ran fine, but memtest86+ crashes, as does loading any OS whether it be an OS on disk or live cd. I can navigate menus fine, but when it comes to actually initializing the OS, the MACHINE CHECK EXCEPTION occurs. Nothing it written to windows. No minidumps.

I've reseated/cleaned everything at least 5 times now.

The guy who sold me the chip said that he had run it overclocked to 4.3GHz for 3 years. I'm thinking maybe he fried the IMC in the chip or something.

Every time I switch my i7-950 back in, everything works smoothly again.

In your guys' experience, what is the most likely cause?

Cheers!


----------



## kckyle

i think i had that machine check exception once and it was due to a bend cpu pin or something.

you have done everything i would've suggest bar popping out the battery on the mobo, but the fact that you mention everything works fine when you pop in the 950 makes it all the more suspicious. i would suggest you return that 5650 and get one thats server pulled and never oc before


----------



## pslind69

Yes I'll try to get another. I did try inspecting the socket etc.:

Socket:


http://imgur.com/NmGntBX


Xeon contacts:


http://imgur.com/KsQMidW


Seemed fine, but I'm no expert in this field. There's a bit of dust around the socket, from the i7-950 being in there for 6+ years. I can try cleaning it off, but I'm scared that some of it will go into the pins.


----------



## kckyle

just an air duster, but i dont see any anomaly so its probably not that. sounds like to me the chip is just too worn out or something


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> just an air duster, but i dont see any anomaly so its probably not that. sounds like to me the chip is just too worn out or something


Ill try to get a hold of a can. Yeah I get that feeling too. Thanks for replying.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

@ sengork
Thx for the good info








I've got 840 Pro but on intel ports, not marvell (nad experience with those ports before)


----------



## Bad Bimr

I have a P6X58D-Premium running a xeon X5675 and 12GB of memory. Will the MB with this CPU support ECC memory? Has anyone done it? How much ECC RAM can be installed?

Thanks
BB


----------



## MaddogMcCree

I have been running my x5650 now for almost a year on this board, had an i930 before that. Have had it stable at 4ghz, been a fun ride, but looking to upgrade now. This board and memory have served me for almost 8 years, time to retire right? Love your opinion on this. Or can I run let's say a 1080gtx without problems on this (now on dual 760ti's) I have a custom WC loop which yields me great temps. Other question: lets assume I do want to upgrade anyhow. can I please get some advice on where to look for getting upgrade ideas? I am looking for something with preferably the same awesome OC abilities as this Mobo/CPU combo. I am mainly looking for good articles/posts/options on what paths are possible, not just "buy this Mobo/CPU" (even though that is also welcome, I prefer to do my own reading and deciding). I am into intel, but if there are good reasons to switch I am open to them.


----------



## kckyle

I ran 1080 ti on my x58 and only saw minium fps difference when I switched to ryzen


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaddogMcCree*
> 
> I have been running my x5650 now for almost a year on this board, had an i930 before that. Have had it stable at 4ghz, been a fun ride, but looking to upgrade now. This board and memory have served me for almost 8 years, time to retire right? Love your opinion on this. Or can I run let's say a 1080gtx without problems on this (now on dual 760ti's) I have a custom WC loop which yields me great temps. Other question: lets assume I do want to upgrade anyhow. can I please get some advice on where to look for getting upgrade ideas? I am looking for something with preferably the same awesome OC abilities as this Mobo/CPU combo. I am mainly looking for good articles/posts/options on what paths are possible, not just "buy this Mobo/CPU" (even though that is also welcome, I prefer to do my own reading and deciding). I am into intel, but if there are good reasons to switch I am open to them.


Hello there! I was thinking about upgrading from my X5650 for a while now, because of the Ryzen release and the upcoming release of X299 and X399. But after seeing the benchmarks I think it's the wrong time to upgrade. Ryzen is only good, if you have a real need for a workstation CPU, in comparison to a 4Ghz clocked X5650. Another good point would be the newer platform with its connections like USB3.1, native USB3.0, SATA 6GBit but in my case the old platform will suffice until icelake or a second stepping of ryzen will be released in Q1 of 2018.

Lean back, let the new generations mature and avoid the problems and additional cost of an early adopter.

Looking at overclockability, we won't be getting anything nearly as good as our old platform.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pappaq*
> 
> .....
> Lean back, let the new generations mature and avoid the problems and additional cost of an early adopter.
> 
> Looking at overclockability, we won't be getting anything nearly as good as our old platform.


Thanks for the interesting response. Somehow it feels goooood to keep working on this one for a while. I think i might first make some changes in my drives and videocard then!


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaddogMcCree*
> 
> Thanks for the interesting response. Somehow it feels goooood to keep working on this one for a while. I think i might first make some changes in my drives and videocard then!


Good idea, I've just upgraded my graphicscard to a 1080Ti and it works like a charm. I've seen a video of a russian guy who's compared the 



 at 1080p and our xeon kills the Ryzen. I know, the Ryzen is way below the xeon clockwise but I don't think that the ryzen could catch up, even @ 4Ghz.

So yeah, the only downside of our platform and CPU vs. a new Ryzen is the connectivity and the high power draw. But these arguments are not enough for me to buy a 600€ upgrade that won't yield much more than native connection support.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Ah now i remember why i also wanted a newer board: support for tools and bios options. I upgraded to windows 10, but there is no compatible aisuite so it seems. I used it for my cooler speed curves, really handy! the aisuite version that is compatible with windows 10, is not compatible with the mobo itself







I tried everything with the proper version, including legacy compatibility... to no effect. Does anyone know a workaround?


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaddogMcCree*
> 
> Ah now i remember why i also wanted a newer board: support for tools and bios options. I upgraded to windows 10, but there is no compatible aisuite so it seems. I used it for my cooler speed curves, really handy! the aisuite version that is compatible with windows 10, is not compatible with the mobo itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried everything with the proper version, including legacy compatibility... to no effect. Does anyone know a workaround?


I'm using speedfan and it works pretty good. But it is only possible to control all fan headers at once.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

I have my pump (water cooling) on one header, and my intake and radiator fans at different headers. For me controlling them with one input will not work.... they need different settings


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i normally do but since upgrading i haven't had the time to touch it yet, but from what i get from cienbench r15 its around 1500 stock compare to my x5675 which nets me 1k at most, all the while being 100tdp lower. the ryzen core is very efficient but you really need a good cooler to go with it.


I'm on ryzen 1700 as well but the stock cooler is good for under 80c even at 3.8ghz...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'll download handbrake later and run it through a file of ur liking for comparison if u want. probably sometime tomorrow after my last final. honestly for the performance ryzen is very worth it. plus u can snag a 1700 off ebay for 250 so all in all going ryzen is not that expensive at all, plus according to my calculation going from x58 to ryzen saves me 200 bucks on electricity every year. so thats another idea to think about


My journey has been weird ever since the x58 drove me mad because one was broken and the other one flaky to begin with... X99 twice with different processors then now ryzen may sound like a downgrade but the second x99 is a 16 core at 2ghz and that ain't cutting it for gaming... to make matters worse the first 8 core i had made my room feel like thousand suns


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaddogMcCree*
> 
> I have my pump (water cooling) on one header, and my intake and radiator fans at different headers. For me controlling them with one input will not work.... they need different settings


I will try to control the CPU header and the chassi header seperatly from each other and report back.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> I ran 1080 ti on my x58 and only saw minium fps difference when I switched to ryzen


What about different intel cpus, like 7700k or something like that - did you had a chance to test it with the same card?

I'm on x5675 @ 4.2Ghz and wanna move from GTX680 to GTx1080ti next week (also [email protected] to [email protected]) and I wonder if I should upgrade cpu aswell, but I'm not that mental about new mobo/ram/cpu because of costs/performance (not to mention water blocks...)

I must say 1366 is awfully good platform, thinking to get PCI-E NVME or SSD, cause those sata ports are ancient now.


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_KaszpiR_*
> 
> What about different intel cpus, like 7700k or something like that - did you had a chance to test it with the same card?
> 
> I'm on x5675 @ 4.2Ghz and wanna move from GTX680 to GTx1080ti next week (also [email protected] to [email protected]) and I wonder if I should upgrade cpu aswell, but I'm not that mental about new mobo/ram/cpu because of costs/performance (not to mention water blocks...)
> 
> I must say 1366 is awfully good platform, thinking to get PCI-E NVME or SSD, cause those sata ports are ancient now.


I've got a 1080ti and [email protected] and it comes really close to the benchmarks of a 7700k due to the higher resolution. At 1080p I would suggest a switch but with the bigger resolution, no.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Thank you very much for the input. That's what I thought (about higher res +better card)


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_KaszpiR_*
> 
> What about different intel cpus, like 7700k or something like that - did you had a chance to test it with the same card?
> 
> I'm on x5675 @ 4.2Ghz and wanna move from GTX680 to GTx1080ti next week (also [email protected] to [email protected]) and I wonder if I should upgrade cpu aswell, but I'm not that mental about new mobo/ram/cpu because of costs/performance (not to mention water blocks...)
> 
> I must say 1366 is awfully good platform, thinking to get PCI-E NVME or SSD, cause those sata ports are ancient now.


dont have 7700k but 1700x ryzen comes awefully close to that in terms of ipc.

as mentioned above the higher res the smaller cpu is relevant, also if you wanna go pcie ssd the fastest one that will work is the 950 pro, since it has a legacy mode that works with x58


----------



## _KaszpiR_

You mean booting from pci-e?
I'd rather keep my older Samsung 840 Pro as system only drive, and kept other stuff on pci-e device.


----------



## kckyle

yes sry i meant from booting pcie. since thats what majority of the people want. but if your just looking for a fast scratch disk then yeah any ssd will work after boot


----------



## TruBrush

Is there a known list of 1080 Ti's that work with this board? I can't post with STRIX 1080 Ti unless I have an older card in another slot, looks like a UEFI card on non-UEFI mobo issue.


----------



## TruBrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> I ran 1080 ti on my x58 and only saw minium fps difference when I switched to ryzen


Which 1080 Ti model?


----------



## kckyle

evga refence. when it first came out.


----------



## pappaq

Just enable Express Gate in the BIOS and it will boot up no problem.


----------



## TruBrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pappaq*
> 
> Just enable Express Gate in the BIOS and it will boot up no problem.


Thanks, it worked. Do you know if that problem/solution applies to all card manufacturers?


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> Thanks, it worked. Do you know if that problem/solution applies to all card manufacturers?


It should, yes.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

I had the similar issue with 1080Ti (Asus Strix) - during POST it was fine, but when Windows wass starting to boot then display was going blank.

Turned out the issue was with using DisplayPort only, so I temporarily switched to DVI connection. Then after installing nvidia drivers and restart I am able to get output on DisplayPort only and since then I have no issues with it.

No changes in the bios - I can't remember if I have ExpressGate enabled, though.


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_KaszpiR_*
> 
> I had the similar issue with 1080Ti (Asus Strix) - during POST it was fine, but when Windows wass starting to boot then display was going blank.
> 
> Turned out the issue was with using DisplayPort only, so I temporarily switched to DVI connection. Then after installing nvidia drivers and restart I am able to get output on DisplayPort only and since then I have no issues with it.
> 
> No changes in the bios - I can't remember if I have ExpressGate enabled, though.


Couldn't get it running just by updating drivers. Only ExpressGate did the trick.


----------



## Evil Squall

Hi guys,

I currently still own the Asus P6X58D Premium mainboard, with the CPU Xeon X5650 cooled by the Corsair H60 AIO water cooler.

I wanted to know what's the safest approach overclocking the CPU? At what maximum CPU speed is considered stable?

Feel free to list all the BIOS settings you used to give the correct voltages, as it is a lot of manual changes and wanted to be careful with the changes.

My last question is, what is the RAM size, speed, clock timings and model name of your RAM sticks?









I am trying to make my computer have either 3x12GB or 2x8GB DDR3 (preferably the latter), as I am noticing that 10GB is not enough for heavy gaming and multitasking with many applications.









I would appreciate your help, and I know the QVL Memory compatibility list is outdated so I would love to hear what your RAM sticks are!


----------



## kckyle

welcome to the forum, i noticed you joined just for this thread lol

any 8gb ddr3 stick will work, and the speed of double vs triple channel is marginal so i would go with 2x8gb.

as for stable overclock the 5650 is a lottery compare to 5670 or 75. so YMMV, stability wise i would say 4.2ghz is a good start.

voltage stay under 1.35
other than that you can play around with the blck and multipliers all you want. if you dig around there should be a template i put together, i'll look for it when i get home from school.


----------



## rhkcommander959

for the longest time I was running 4.2ghz (200x21) at or under 1.35. I just got a 5670 I am upgrading to now. Will post results when I have time


----------



## Evil Squall

Hi kckyle & rhkcommander959,

Thanks for the tips, so 4.2Ghz (with CPU voltage at under 1.35) is the most stable speed overall, would that reduce the RAM speed to 1333 Mhz if I put 2x8GB 1600 Mhz RAM sticks?

And yes, I did join this purely to get more information on this thread! I have played around with the Xeon CPU but it kept giving me the BSODs or the OS has been doing weird stuff to me.

So better gain a bit more knowledge here from you fine gentlemen and make it matter!









I went shopping around, and noticed this: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Dominator-12800-Desktop-Memory/dp/B0084LG97K/ref=sr_1_36?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1507687667&sr=1-36&refinements=p_n_shipping_option-bin%3A3242350011%2Cp_n_feature_five_browse-bin%3A677429011%2Cp_n_feature_four_browse-bin%3A2253866011

That should be definitely worth buying, right?


----------



## kckyle

wow ram got expensive, if thats a fair asking price i say go for it.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Newegg,ebay,amazon, for sale threads are your friend. 1600 speeds are fine even at 4200 cpu. May be able to do higher, i know 1866 was popular but always did 1600.

Get the cheapest best ddr3 you can, you dont need a triple channel kit, do three singles in triple, six dual channel kits, or similar. 8 gig dimms are fine, ive heard xeons can handle 16s even for 96 max


----------



## MaddogMcCree

I use my rig mainly for VR gaming. All the benching was great, but once i found out what the max was, i switched to a pleasant day to day configuration. Once i make hardware changes to the system, i will start benching again, that is my routine i guess.

I have been running stable at 4.5ghz for a few months (custom water cooled though) but found the heat production unpleasant. Especially in the summer







I am now running stable at 3,7, which is much better for my room temp, and performancewise i dont notice much difference, since i am not pushing the load to the max anyway. Would you care for screenies of the bios for this speed? I dont have the settings for 4,5 anymore unfortunately. I do remember i had to lower the ram speeds to prevent crashing.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaddogMcCree*
> 
> I use my rig mainly for VR gaming. All the benching was great, but once i found out what the max was, i switched to a pleasant day to day configuration. Once i make hardware changes to the system, i will start benching again, that is my routine i guess.
> 
> I have been running stable at 4.5ghz for a few months (custom water cooled though) but found the heat production unpleasant. Especially in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now running stable at 3,7, which is much better for my room temp, and performancewise i dont notice much difference, since i am not pushing the load to the max anyway. Would you care for screenies of the bios for this speed? I dont have the settings for 4,5 anymore unfortunately. I do remember i had to lower the ram speeds to prevent crashing.


Must've got lucky over hear, i got an x5660 on the p6x58d-e @ 4.3ghz that doesn't exceed 65 with a noctua DH-14. Been meaning to push it a little further but haven't had the time.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Hehe, but i am referring to the TDP, not the cpu temp. Fully stressed at 4,5 my cpu is around 60 degs C. But all that heat has to go somewhere...


----------



## _Chimera

Hey guys,

My ryzen upgrades should arrive today. I've had a P6X58D-E + i7 930 for 7 years, not a single problem ever and still works perfect. Is there any demand for second hand or should I just store them?

My 930 has been running the same OC for those 7 years, you can see both profiles in my signature. Big OC on winter, and more moderate OC during summer. This was by far my best platform, 100% stable, zero problems.

Thoughts? thanks


----------



## MaddogMcCree

I think the second hand market will be very small. This board is simply too good to be true, especially in combo with a Xeon. The only people who will believe this, already own one i think. I would suggest keeping it for building a home server. Friend of mine runs a dedicated plex and video encoding server on it with scrips and all and he is very happy.


----------



## kckyle

the value of x58 really dropped when ryzen came out since x58 was the cheapest solution for getting 6 cores 12 thread without spending a whole lot more for x79 and x99.


----------



## _Chimera

Well yeah, I have been wanting to upgrade for 2 years now but this motherboard refuses to die... lol

Anyway all my parts were here when I got from work so my ryzen build is up and running, I have noticed an improvement for sure. Everything runs a lot smoother, and while gaming the CPU never goes above 20% usage, alt-tabbing is super fast and minimum FPS are higher even with the same GPU.

I will follow your advice and build a server with the PX58D-E + i7 930, since it works perfect and would be a shame to let it collect dust.

Very happy with the platform, and also with the upgrade. Let's see if ryzen can last 7+ years of heavy use.... haha

Thanks a lot !


----------



## kckyle

well the thing with ryzen is am4 socket is gonna be around for awhile, at least til ryzen 3-4, so the public opinion states.


----------



## Evil Squall

Are you guys able to post your BIOS results that made your OC very stable?


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Squall*
> 
> Are you guys able to post your BIOS results that made your OC very stable?


*Advanced > CPU configuration*

Code:



Code:


CPU ratio setting ...................... Auto
C1E support ............................ Disabled
Hardware prefetcher .................... Enabled
Adjacent cache line .................... Enabled
Intel Virtualization ................... Disabled
CPU TM Function ........................ Disabled
Execute disable bit .................... Disabled
Intel HT Technology .................... Enabled
Active processor cores ................. All
A20M ................................... Disabled
Intel speedstep tech ................... Disabled
Intel C-State tech ..................... Disabled

*AI Tweaker*

Code:



Code:


AI overclock tuner ..................... Manual
CPU ratio .............................. 19
Intel speedstep tech ................... Disabled
Xtreme Phase ........................... Enabled
BCLK Frequency ......................... 200
PCIE Frequency ......................... 100
DRAM Frequency ......................... 1603 MHz
UCLK ................................... Auto
QPI .................................... Auto

CPU voltage control .................... Manual
CPU voltage ............................ 1.11875
CPU PLL voltage ........................ Auto
QPI/DRAM core voltage .................. 1.2625

IOH/ICH ................................ Auto
DRAM Bus voltage ....................... 1.64
DRAM(x6) ............................... Auto
Load-line calibration .................. Enabled
CPU differential amplitude ............. 800 mV
CPU Clock Skew ......................... Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum .................... Disabled
IOH .................................... Auto
PCIE spread spectrum ................... Disabled

Those are the ones I used, on summer when it's really toasty I changed BCLK Frequency from 200 to 160 and reduce CPU voltage to 1.10625.

I do not take credit, I used pretty much the settings listed in this amazing post by xmisery.

Anything I didn't list is left on auto or default value.


----------



## beerme1664

Hi Guys & Gals,

I am an "old" o/c'er going waaaay back to Intel 2/386's, my first computer was a Sinclair ZX81, (1kb ram with a 16k expansion pack......yes, thats 'k', as in 'kilobyte', (1024 BYTES!)!!!)







and I have 'modified' / overclocked every computer I have ever owned









So, I rejoined this forum, (I guess my original membership has been lost in the sands of time..), because of this AWESOME thread of which I have read almost every post....took days lol









Anyhow, I have for the last 3/4 years been running an Intel i7 930 @ 4ghz on a P6X58D-Premium with 12gb, (2x Triple channel 6gb Corsair Dominator 1600's), currently paired with a GeForce 780ti. Wanting to upgrade, I did some searching and found this thread, off the back of which I got a XEON X5650 for £23.50 - RIDICULOUS VALUE - which is currently @ 20 x 210 stable pulling 1,256v, (as reported by CPUID).

Here's my query, my multi will not go to 21x.........20x yes, 19x yes, 22x yes, but *NO 21x*....

I feel, after lots of trial and error with multi's, BCLK, voltages etc etc, (BIG thanks to the contributors on this thread for these as a starting point), that 21x may well be *THE* sweet spot for my particular X5650.

I have seen others with the exact same cpu & m'board @ 21x multi so I can't understand why I cannot set 21x in my BIOS, (which is the latest 1501).

Any ideas.....









I am on a laptop atm, I will post pics of my build once I'm on the gaming / media PC and can take some screen shots etc.

Here's the system...

*Asus P6x58d-Premium*

*Intel XEON x5650* (£23.50 _Ridiculous_ Price Performance (RPP))

*MSI GeForce GTX780ti* - feeding 55" LCD TV @ 1920x1080 60Hz (£145 RPP)

*12gb Corsair Dominator 1600* (2x triple channel 6gb)

*Wave 256gb SSD* (£56 - RPP x 2!)

*Dell H310 SATA RAID* (£30 RPP)

*Fractal NEWT2-1000 PSU*

*Zalman CNPS10X Extreme* cooler

*Noctua case fans* (x5, soon to be 6)


----------



## kckyle

wow another newcomer joining just for this thread, ocn should sponsor this thread









anyways welcome to ocn and glad to hear you paid this much attention to our thread. the x5650 is a jumpy little guy, i had two of them and they clocked very differently. one required significant higher voltage than the other for the same clock if i recall correctly. if you go higher say 5675, these chips are much better performer, i did 4.2ghz at 1.25v or something.

can you list your oc setting so we have a better understanding.

are you lowering the blck while raising the multi? or is the blck the same while raising the multi, if latter than did you raise the voltage to accommodate the higher clock?


----------



## beerme1664

Hi kckyle,

Fast reply!!









I will post my exact settings in a bit.

I'm not sure I made myself clear....the 21x multi is NOT available to choose in my BIOS, it jumps from 20x to 22x, I even tried typing in 21, press enter, and it is 22x...?









Meanwhile, here is a quick screen shot...



...that performance from an SSD costing £56 is outrageous !!!!!


----------



## kckyle

i think i remember now the 5650 doesn't play nicely with 21 multi, so you have to compromise with going with 2ox and bump up the blck. i mean in the end it doesn't really make much of a difference. since you r still getting the same performance just a slight different way of reaching it.

also it looks like you have ur ssd on the sata 6 marvel controller, i would advice putting it on the intel sata 3 so you can have trim enabled and better random I/O performance. the marvel is only good at transfer speed but lacks in everything else.


----------



## beerme1664

Mmmmmm......I have seen other o'clocks with the same board and chip with 21x multi so I'm not sure why I am unable to set it....

My SSD is connected through the Dell H310 hardware RAID card......I don't touch those Marvell ports unless I have to!!

I'll have to do some more Googling, If I find an answer I'll post here in case any one else has the same issue...


----------



## kckyle

again its also a silicon lottery thing but i wouldn't stress too much about the multi, unless you have OCD that is lol.


----------



## beerme1664

*O.C.N. = O.C.D.* LOL, at least some mild form of it...







.....just being greedy really!


----------



## beerme1664

Just out of interest, what led you to believe that the SSD was plugged into the Marvell sata controller?


----------



## kckyle

your sequential speed is way higher than sata 2 intel.


----------



## theister

the x5650 has no useable 21 multi, its base 20 and 22 allcore turbo multi and 23 c-state turbo multi for 1 or 2 cores . all X56xx xeons except the x5679, x5680 and 90 have this 2 step jump from base multi to turbo multi

see https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/xeon-5600-specification-update.pdf


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> the x5650 has no useable 21 multi, its base 20 and 22 allcore turbo multi and 23 c-state turbo multi for 1 or 2 cores . all X56xx xeons except the x5679, x5680 and 90 have this 2 step jump from base multi to turbo multi
> 
> see https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/xeon-5600-specification-update.pdf


yep now i remember correctly, i wasn't wrong, none of my 5650 used 21 it was always 22 or 20 multi.


----------



## beerme1664

I see, could have sworn I saw that config on others oc @21....must be mistaken and been some other x56xx.


----------



## kckyle

if you can find the link or pic i'll gladly take a look at it.


----------



## Evil Squall

Hey guys,

How did you post your BIOS configurations here?

I wanted to show mine as it's clocked at 4Ghz with 2x8GB 1603Mhz RAM sticks, the main thing I could say is, I would need a better AIO water cooler as it sits around 65-75 degrees and it's a 7 years old water cooler (Corsair H60) so might be time to upgrade it to keep the CPU nice and warm, but thanks to you guys, my old PC is given a new life and I can just upgrade my 80GB SSD to a bigger 256GB SSD and get a second hand GPU (GTX 1070 or 1080) then it will be good for the next few more years!
















This forum should officially be sponsored as so many people are missing out the potential of their i7 9X0 series CPU and Asus X58 series mainboards!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Squall*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> How did you post your BIOS configurations here?
> 
> I wanted to show mine as it's clocked at 4Ghz with 2x8GB 1603Mhz RAM sticks, the main thing I could say is, I would need a better AIO water cooler as it sits around 65-75 degrees and it's a 7 years old water cooler (Corsair H60) so might be time to upgrade it to keep the CPU nice and warm, but thanks to you guys, my old PC is given a new life and I can just upgrade my 80GB SSD to a bigger 256GB SSD and get a second hand GPU (GTX 1070 or 1080) then it will be good for the next few more years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum should officially be sponsored as so many people are missing out the potential of their i7 9X0 series CPU and Asus X58 series mainboards!


ha i doubt asus would sponsor it since it basically would go against their economic model. but good idea though









yeah if you check the first page 2nd post xmisery has posted couple of bios setting, if you want to post your own just copy his and replace his data with yours.


----------



## Geekomatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Squall*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> How did you post your BIOS configurations here?
> 
> This forum should officially be sponsored as so many people are missing out the potential of their i7 9X0 series CPU and Asus X58 series mainboards!


OMG! I just found this thread & I have the P658D-Premium w i7-930 & 18GB RAM. I had been a bit peeved when I got it & almost immediately after Intel dropped THAT socket! I did that too, buying a P3 & P4 got released, I think an hour later (I jest-- but it felt like it).









But, this has been a power-house system & never gave me trouble. So, my query is if the i7-930 is worth swapping for the Xeon if my main uses are VM's & the occasional game? Can it be vastly improved w/o swapping CPU?

Thanks


----------



## kckyle

if u dont notice any fps lagging below and u sure its not your gpu thn i see no reason. but the new xeon does put out less heat though.


----------



## Cloudforever

Quote:


> OMG! I just found this thread & I have the P658D-Premium w i7-930 & 18GB RAM. I had been a bit peeved when I got it & almost immediately after Intel dropped THAT socket! I did that too, buying a P3 & P4 got released, I think an hour later (I jest-- but it felt like it). wink.gif
> 
> But, this has been a power-house system & never gave me trouble. So, my query is if the i7-930 is worth swapping for the Xeon if my main uses are VM's & the occasional game? Can it be vastly improved w/o swapping CPU


yeah dude, X5675's are going for 40$ right now on ebay. W3690??? i think are 110-120 right now.

Trade that i7 930 in!


----------



## spdaimon

Geez. Have they drooped dropped that much? They were double that 2-3 years ago when I got mine.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudforever*
> 
> yeah dude, X5675's are going for 40$ right now on ebay. W3690??? i think are 110-120 right now.
> 
> Trade that i7 930 in!


That depends on the vm usage - for me switching from i7-950 to 6 core Xeon gave me a bit more power and flexibility on the workloads with lower temperatures for lowest money. In general the Hz per core was not that noticeable but extra cores allows to squeeze in more vm on the host without choking.
I'd say make cpu upgrade, and maybe more SSD someday. The platform is good but is a bit problematic nowadays due to storage - poor SATA3 ports and investing in NVME requires extra card for PCI-E.
Netherless it's hard to kill and performance for average vm usage is fantastic for that price, unless you require special cpu features which are available in newest cpu.


----------



## kwbi

Hello everyone,
I'm currently using GA-X58A-UD3R mobo with x5670 but i have some issues running RX580 on it and from what i found online, im not the only one. Seems like that mobo dont really like that gpu and there is not much i can do about it. But i got the chance to swap to P6X58D-E for good price. Also from what i found, P6X58D-E is better board than GA-X58A-UD3R with less 'strange' issues and better VRM. I returned that RX580 to shop anyways but I'm planning to swap for P6X58D-E and then get a new gpu. Anyone running GTX1060 (or any GTX10X0, it should make no difference) or RX580 (or any RX4X0/RX5X0) on it? Do they run without problem?


----------



## pappaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwbi*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I'm currently using GA-X58A-UD3R mobo with x5670 but i have some issues running RX580 on it and from what i found online, im not the only one. Seems like that mobo dont really like that gpu and there is not much i can do about it. But i got the chance to swap to P6X58D-E for good price. Also from what i found, P6X58D-E is better board than GA-X58A-UD3R with less 'strange' issues and better VRM. I returned that RX580 to shop anyways but I'm planning to swap for P6X58D-E and then get a new gpu. Anyone running GTX1060 (or any GTX10X0, it should make no difference) or RX580 (or any RX4X0/RX5X0) on it? Do they run without problem?


Hi, I'm using a GTX1080ti on the board. Runs without an issue except in the booting process. Can't get an signal out of the card over displayport as soon as windows comes up after the post of the board without enabling the "ASUS ExpressGate" feature (HDMI works just fine out of the box). But I think that's an 1080ti problem only. So the GTX 1060 should work just fine.

cheers


----------



## theister

you both should try to disable the vt-d (virtualisation tech) support within the bios if possible. i had the same issues with a gtx 1060 on a gigabyte x58a-oc and it fixed the displayport / blackscreen issue.


----------



## kwbi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pappaq*
> 
> Hi, I'm using a GTX1080ti on the board. Runs without an issue except in the booting process. Can't get an signal out of the card over displayport as soon as windows comes up after the post of the board without enabling the "ASUS ExpressGate" feature (HDMI works just fine out of the box). But I think that's an 1080ti problem only. So the GTX 1060 should work just fine.
> 
> cheers


what does the asus expressgate do? are there any drawbacks/noticable changes after enabling it?
thanks for help!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> you both should try to disable the vt-d (virtualisation tech) support within the bios if possible. i had the same issues with a gtx 1060 on a gigabyte x58a-oc and it fixed the displayport / blackscreen issue.


i never tried gtx1060 with my board (ga-x58a), but i experienced strange issues with radeon rx580. e g boot splashscreen was just a bunch of pixels/artifacts, also after every waking up from display sleep state resulted in few seconds of 'snowing' on screen, then after few secs everything was ok. and im not using displayport, my display is quite dated and im using dvi. anyway, i need vt-d for running virtual machines.


----------



## theister

yeah that's the reason why i changed the gpu cause i need vt-d too. somehow it also depends on which gpu brand you are using. the internet it full of people having issues with dated platfforms, especially x79 is hit by this issue.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti works flawlessly with vt-d, the only issue was with missing video on Display Port, but works ij HDMI, but AFAIR this was fixed after gpu firmware update.


----------



## kwbi

thanks for your help, what about rx480/580? anyone running it with success?

@
i just swapped my GA-X58A-UD3R to Asus P6X58D and the difference is amazing, on GA i had huge problems to reach stable 4ghz on my x5670 and finally i gave up on 3.85. On P6X58D i got to stable 4.2 @ 1.3v in 10 minutes by simply setting multi to 21x, blck to 200 and memory multiplier to 8x to get round 1600mhz. 4.2 ghz is fine for me so now im aiming for the lowest stable voltage and it seems like its... 1.2625~ v. Is this even possible? 20 minutes of aida extreme stability tests, like 5 times cinebench cpu benchmark and all passed flawlessly, havent had time to test it more yet but it seems like 4.2 @ 1.2625 (or 1.2685, cant remember exactly) will do the job. Is my mobo kidding me, or I just won silicone lottery?

Also, are there any cons (like higher temps, worst stability etc) of sitting on 21 multi instead of possible 22? with 200 blck and 8x memory ratio it gives me nice, round 4.2 ghz on cpu and 1600mhz on memory. On 22 it would give me 4.4 ghz, and that would need much higher voltage, lowering the blck in this case would underclock my memory to like 1500-1550 mhz, since there is no way i can set it to 10x bcz those sticks wont reach 1900 mhz.


----------



## the matty

W3680 worth going for nowadays, I'm getting a dirt cheap X58 PC soon (£60 for an asus p6x58d-e, i7 950, 12gb corsair vengeance 2000MHz, 2 GTX 580's, a HAF 912 and a HX850 psu) and decided i may use it as my main as it'll be more fun than my current Z800, would a W3680 still do well for a few years or would i be best off selling the both of them and getting something else, i'd only have to sink £50 into the X58 rig to get it to daily status and all of that would be for the W3680 as i already have a 1070 i'd be chucking at the X58 rig


----------



## kckyle

i upgraded to ryzen and saw no difference day to day operation, maybe a few game fps went up but hard to tell lol.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i upgraded to ryzen and saw no difference day to day operation, maybe a few game fps went up but hard to tell lol.


and with that my decision is made







W3680 to play with and as a main it is XD


----------



## Cloudforever

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kckyle View Post
> 
> i upgraded to ryzen and saw no difference day to day operation, maybe a few game fps went up but hard to tell lol.
> 
> and with that my decision is made tongue.gif W3680 to play with and as a main it is XD


100% agreed lol


----------



## Riktar54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i upgraded to ryzen and saw no difference day to day operation, maybe a few game fps went up but hard to tell lol.


I (as well as my wallet) thank you for making note of that.


----------



## kckyle

yeah and honestly i dont notice much going from sata 2 to sata 3 either, boot time still the same, loading program time still the same, even in bios i find it easier and faster with just arrow keys instead of using mouse. at this rate x58 can very well be the last pc you build, maybe when graphene tech comes in play.


----------



## the matty

I've been googling around for a little bit now, what do we reckon is the max safe voltage for a W3680? like it's basically a 980X with ECC support, so should I go by the numbers of the 980X where 1.45v _should_ be okay, or should I stick to the numbers of the X56## series which is about a max of 1.375v, since it's pretty much just a 980X with ECC support I'd lean towards the former with 1.45v being okay if cooled well but I dunno really

edit: formatting


----------



## Vario

Are there any CPU microcode revision bios updates for Asus P6X58D-E to mitigate Spectre/Meltdown? I have one of these Asus P6X58D-E boards with an i7-930 and would like to make this system secure.

Also, is it correct that the 3680 has an unlocked multiplier and the X5680 has a locked multiplier?


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Are there any CPU microcode revision bios updates for Asus P6X58D-E to mitigate Spectre/Meltdown? I have one of these Asus P6X58D-E boards with an i7-930 and would like to make this system secure.
> 
> Also, is it correct that the 3680 has an unlocked multiplier and the X5680 has a locked multiplier?


the spectre and meltdown thing is patched by windows for the most part IIRC

the 3680 is basically just a 980X, so 3.33GHz unlocked multi and ECC support


----------



## SkylineGTR34

X58 has been such a joy and a stable platform so far. Never had a BSOD cause of a X58 fault. All BSOD i have had is either caused by other faulty hardware, bad drivers or its my own fault while playin around with overclock.

Been on X58 since may 2009 with the first 8 years a I7 920 DO revision and a Asus Rampage 2 Extreme motherboard. Replaced it at the beginning of 2017 to a I7 980X and a Asus P6X58D Premium motherboard and oh my god its a great combo. I whas scared at first for Asus P6X58D Premium not being so great to oc as my old Asus rampage 2 extreme where. But boy am i wrong about that, insted it exceeded all my exspectations.

While my old setup i7 920/Asus rampage 2 extreme would not not go by on 4.4 GHz. I7 980X/Asus P6X58D Premium has gone all the way to 4.77 GHz and it feels like there are more in it but i am limited by cpu cooling (air cooling does have its limitation).

This first screenshot where my old setup with I7 920.



This is my current system with I7 980X (24/7 use its clock in at 4.25 GHz at 1.35 vcore and for bench/ekstra power for at short time up to 4.77 GHz at up to 1.55 vcore. Pretty high voltage i know, but survived so far) and cooled by an Noctua NH-D14 with 3 fans, Asus P6X58D Premium motherboard, M.2 NVMe SSD and GTX 1080 TI. Have no complains about performance in any area. More basic info about other system spec for those who might wanted to know: 12 GB corsair 1600 MHz DDR3 triple channel memory (6 x 2 GB), Samsung 950 PRO M.2 NVMe 256 GB SSD for OS, Samsung EVO 850 250 GB SSD, Crucial MX300 275 GB SSD, WD AV-GP 2 TB HDD, WD caviar black 1 TB (this drive is very soon to be replaced because its 9 years old so i have some concern about is lifespan in the near future), Windows 10 PRO 64 bits and thermaltake toughpower 1500 watt PSu. every thing cased in a Antec Twelve hundred case.

24/7 config below here.



A few benchmark.

Cinebench R15 with CPU at stock. 4.25 Ghz and 4.75 GHz. and for a comparison I7 920 at 4.3 GHz.









3dmark firestrike 4.72 GHz for CPU.


----------



## kckyle

The patches r covered on window side so nothing cpu micro code related,

As far as multi goes, yes it does have u lock multi but ur not likel gonna need it.

The x58 is such a work horse honestly if u give it to someone else this days they think they got a brand new latest gaming pc


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> The patches r covered on window side so nothing cpu micro code related,
> 
> As far as multi goes, yes it does have u lock multi but ur not likel gonna need it.
> 
> The x58 is such a work horse honestly if u give it to someone else this days they think they got a brand new latest gaming pc


yeah it's not really going to need multi adjustment tbh, but it's nice to have if i ever go sub zero or something









yeah 1366 in general is a damn good work horse


----------



## kckyle

As far as voltage goes I would keep it under 1.36,


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> As far as voltage goes I would keep it under 1.36,


yeah, but then i suppose it is only 50 quid if it goes bad and dies, having said that, the P6X58D premium does well in BCLK clocking from what i've seen so i may just get an X5670 or something and hope the board i get clocks well


----------



## kckyle

honsetly chasing that last 1-2 percent of performance gain is not worth it. i would just keep it under safe voltage even if its only 50 quid.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> honsetly chasing that last 1-2 percent of performance gain is not worth it. i would just keep it under safe voltage even if its only 50 quid.


Yeah, since the multi stuff isn't super handy unless I'm pushing for thst extra percent or so I've decided just to use one of my x5675s out of the Z800, and hopefully my ecc ram will work too xD overclock wise though yeah within safe maxes for 24/7 methinks, will be going under a Celsius S36 so temps shouldn't be an issue for the cpu (but then I managed 4.4 on an X5650 using a 212 evo so that's a given xD) should be a nice little rig either way, might have to clock both of the x5675s just to see which is best under a 24/7 voltage


----------



## Mr Ripper

I've got a W3530 @ ~4.2ghz on this MB and was wondering whether it would be worth getting something like an X5677 or maybe a 6 core? I'd want a bit of a single thread improvement of speed. I've got a nice water cooled setup. Do the later 32nm xeons clock any better than the W3530?


----------



## Blameless

Mr Ripper said:


> Do the later 32nm xeons clock any better than the W3530?


Not enough to warrant the cost/effort to swap out the part. You'd be looking at a 5-10% bump to single threaded performance, if you're lucky.

If you were looking for more multi-threaded performance, it would be easy to recommend a Westmere, but the only way to get substantially more single threaded performance is with a new platform.


----------



## Mr Ripper

Blameless said:


> Not enough to warrant the cost/effort to swap out the part. You'd be looking at a 5-10% bump to single threaded performance, if you're lucky.
> 
> If you were looking for more multi-threaded performance, it would be easy to recommend a Westmere, but the only way to get substantially more single threaded performance is with a new platform.


Thanks. From the X5650 to the X5690, is it pretty much pot luck on the overclocking ability? Might get one if only to have some overclocking playtime as I haven't done any in about 5 years! At least some games seem to benefit from more than 4 cores.


----------



## DaveLT

Mr Ripper said:


> Thanks. From the X5650 to the X5690, is it pretty much pot luck on the overclocking ability? Might get one if only to have some overclocking playtime as I haven't done any in about 5 years! At least some games seem to benefit from more than 4 cores.


When I used to use my X5650 I turned the wick all the way up to 4.4 but the performance didn't increase as the max uncore speed was limiting it


----------



## Quadrphnia

*Yet another faithful*

Hello friends. Long time overclocker, first time overclock.net user. I registered specifically to contribute to this thread.

I built my P6X58D Premium system in April 2010 and have used it as an AIO machine ever since - gaming, professional audio & video production, media center, you name it. I've had this machine connected to multiple TVs, audio receivers, preamps, keyboards, guitars, monitors, steam links. I've bumped and bashed it into multiple houses out of multiple cars. Half a dozen hard drives have come and gone. Back in June I was lucky to nab a GTX1070 for under 400 bucks. Inspired by this thread, a few months back I grabbed a used X5690 off ebay and am running at a cool and comfortable 4.370 on my eight year old Corsair H50. This was to replace a hot i7-930 I had at 3.6GHZ. 

I am generally someone who maximizes quality time out of the hardware in my life but_ nearly ten years out of a main machine able to run every single thing I run at max settings is just insane_. I have never been prouder of a machine I've built.

I appreciate everyone who has contributed to this thread and it's just cool we're keeping this platform alive. :cheers:


----------



## Mr Ripper

I have a Xeon E5649 with code Q3QS (an engineering sample) that has been in a drawer for many years. I remember ages back that it wouldn't work on this motherboard and I recall reading that it only worked on certain motherboards. Are there any mods that can be done to make it work with this motherboard?


----------



## kckyle

not that i know of. the only mods i heard being done on x58 boards were evga ones.


----------



## Mr Ripper

Blameless said:


> Not enough to warrant the cost/effort to swap out the part. You'd be looking at a 5-10% bump to single threaded performance, if you're lucky.
> 
> If you were looking for more multi-threaded performance, it would be easy to recommend a Westmere, but the only way to get substantially more single threaded performance is with a new platform.


I ended up getting a X5670 cheap. Currently running it at 4608mhz with HT on which has been stable in all the benchmarks and games I've ran but won't be stress test stable. 1070 Cinebench score up from around 680 with the W3565 @ 4200. I'll probably refine it to around 4500-4550mhz with the other settings optimised.


----------



## spdaimon

Hey, I just dug out my P6X58D-E. I noticed that it only had 8GB detected. I know about X58 having issues with memory. So I was fooling around with settings from an article. I kept still getting 8GB or 4GB by the BIOS, but CPU-Z would see 12GB. So, long story short, I decided to through both sets in for a total of 24GB. Restart, and it sees all 24GB! Do you think I need to reseat the CPU anyway? I'd like to get the memory up to 1600Mhz. I dont think that is possible with 2 channels. I used to have it at 4.2Ghz CPU and 1603Mhz Memory with 12GB. Now its just stock. So, my question is, 1. reseat cpu? 2. go over 1333Mhz with 24GB?

cpu: X5675 
mem: Gskill Sniper DDR3-1600
gpu: HD7970
psu: Thermatake TR2-700


----------



## kckyle

i know for fact u cant get 1600mhz with all channel filled, but 1400-1500 is possible i believe


----------



## shadowrain

Anyone here having problems migrating or installing the win10 april update on their asus x58's?

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...e/18369c81-761f-416a-97c4-950033257059?auth=1



kckyle said:


> i know for fact u cant get 1600mhz with all channel filled, but 1400-1500 is possible i believe


Running at around 2000mhz or so now for more than a year on all 6 slots.


----------



## kckyle

what ram are you using, i had kingston and i can never get more than 1650 with tight timing


----------



## shadowrain

Kingstons too. Hyper x fury 1866 4gb single sticks. Default timings and voltages at 1.6 to 1.65.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Anyone aware of any causes for a GTX 980ti to get stuck at 16x 1.1 using this mainboard. Tested under load, power profile is high performance and it won't budge from 2.5GT/s in any circumstance. - Fixed, top most PCI-E port is had it.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

shadowrain said:


> Anyone here having problems migrating or installing the win10 april update on their asus x58's?
> 
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...e/18369c81-761f-416a-97c4-950033257059?auth=1
> 
> 
> 
> Running at around 2000mhz or so now for more than a year on all 6 slots.



Problem is VT/d under the chipset configuration, turn it off and 1803 will work.


----------



## ibace

Forgive me if I am not in the correct forum...but was browsing through and reading a lot of the posts, and I figured...it can't hurt to post my experience with the x58.

I'm not an overclocker...just never been interested, but at one stage I had an Asus P6T6 WS Revolution motherboard with an Intel Extreme i7 975 CPU, a Gainward GTX 580 and running 48 GB of ram...yep 48 GB!!. It was just basic Kingston low profile 1333 speed but it certainly performed VERY well...if anyone is interested, here's a few screenshots of the combo in action:

Oops! Don't know if the pics upload worked; if not view them at imgur: https://imgur.com/a/PmOCaX2


----------



## Larcen

Good afternoon! Little thread necromancy here, sorry! Anyhow, back in February of 2011 I purchased this shiny new P6X58D Premium motherboard and i7-950 CPU. Over the years its seen its share of upgrades including buy not limited to more RAM, SSD drives, Video Cards, so on and so forth. Now that I've been toying with upgrading hardware lately I thought, well lets see how far we can push this thing as a daily driver. Maybe even blow it up in the process. So I took some of the suggestions found here and elsewhere and pushed it to 4.2GHZ, but not 100% stable. My current build is as follows:



Code:


ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366 Intel X58 Motherboard
Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield Quad-Core 3.06 GHz Processor
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) RAM
EVGA GTX 1070 Hybrid Video Card
CORSAIR Hydro H70 CWCH70 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 (CMPSU-1200AX) 1200W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
SAMSUNG 856 EVO 2.5" 500GB SATA III 32 layer 3D V-NAND Internal Solid State Drive

Now, I used these settings best of my recollection that I wrote down:



Code:


--Ratio (21)
--Speed Step (disabled)
--BCLK (200)
--PCIE (100)
--DRAM (1608?) I forget exact number
--UCLK (3000ISH)  I forget exact number
--QPI Link (auto)
--Asus UI priority (Asus Utility) *though i am not using this to OC, i did it by hand in Bios)
--Voltage (manual)
--CPU (1.38125v)
--CPU PLL (1.88)
--QPI/DRAM Core (1.4)
--IOH (auto)
--IOH PCIE (auto)
--ICH (1.20)
--ICH PCIE (auto)
--DRAM Bus (1.5) 
--Load Line Calibration (auto)
--CPU differential Amplitude (auto)
--CPU clock skew (auto)
--CPU spread spectrum (auto)
--IOH clock skew (auto)
--PCI spread spectrum (auto)

I setup prime95 to run the 'blend' jobs around 9:30-9:45pm. Turned the monitor off and went to bed. Around 3:30am my bladder started to yell at me (too much tea!) so I got up, turned monitor on and see it was still trucking along, max temps were just shy of 81C but were bouncing between 70 and 78 normally. So I said, nice! and went on to the bathroom. Came back a few minutes later, only to find that the PC had just completed a reboot on its own. Boo. So I plan to try again after work, but I was curious if anyone could give me any suggestions or pointers? This little adventure has rekindled my love for this board and CPU, perhaps even an upgrade to a Xenon CPU, and a Samsung 970 EVO Plus NVME w/ PCIe Adapter. I could handle even backing down the throttle to 4.1, or 4.0 if it was 100% stable for a daily driver with some gaming thrown in. 

Thanks again for any insight and or advice!


----------



## kckyle

i would def get a x5675 or something similiar, there is a guy selling a very nicely lapped x5675 in the marketplace i think u would be interested in. with x5675 u can do 4.2ghz with lower voltage and its way more stable.


----------



## mefxes

Hello ppl.

I reasembled my x58 setup after a while and once again, it's rock solid, flawless 24/7.

I have 2 questions but first I will give you some info about what I have and how it is set right now:

P6X58D Premium
I7 980X @ 4ghz (30x133 1.3v)
24GB @ 1600 (6x4gb triple channel)
1 SSD and 1 HDD, both on SATA 3 ports

My 2 questions are:
1-I'm still running 0703 bios. Since this thing is extremely solid since day one I never bothered to update the bios. Is there any real improvement if I update?

2-I'm still using the stock cooler, it can't keep up with the overclock on stress tests so I can't go any higher than 4ghz. I can keep 4ghz for gaming but it will go higher than 95c after a while on stress tests. I know this chip can go much further because I could do some tests when I had really low environment test here. So is there any non-extorsive-priced cooler today that can be a real improvement over the stock one? 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## red-ray

*Spectre and Meltdown*



mefxes said:


> 1-I'm still running 0703 bios. Since this thing is extremely solid since day one I never bothered to update the bios. Is there any real improvement if I update?


I too have an ASUS P6X58D Premium + Intel Core i7 Extreme 980X (Gulftown) and when I checked had the official BIOS 1501 05/10/2011 *CPU µCode 2010-09-07 (0013)* which I suspect I have been using since 2011, but this does not have the CPU µCode fixes for Spectre + Meltdown and as the system is running Windows 7 x64 these are not provided by Windows. I had a look around, found https://www.asus.com/ZenTalk/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=227514 which has a patched BIOS containing updated CPU µCode so I decided to update my BIOS.

After the update all is working as before and below is a screen shot I took. Note the *CPU µCode 2018-05-08 (001F)* and *System is Spectre protected: Yes*.

You did not say which version of Windows you have and/or what the CPU µCode is, but if it's not *2018-05-08 (001F)* you may wish to use the patched BIOS. You could use my SIV utility to check, see http://rh-software.com/

Thank you for asking the question as this caused me to get around to sorting out my ASUS P6X58D Premium.


----------



## mefxes

red-ray said:


> I too have an ASUS P6X58D Premium + Intel Core i7 Extreme 980X (Gulftown) and when I checked had the official BIOS 1501 05/10/2011 *CPU µCode 2010-09-07 (0013)* which I suspect I have been using since 2011, but this does not have the CPU µCode fixes for Spectre + Meltdown and as the system is running Windows 7 x64 these are not provided by Windows. I had a look around, found https://www.asus.com/ZenTalk/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=227514 which has a patched BIOS containing updated CPU µCode so I decided to update my BIOS.
> 
> After the update all is working as before and below is a screen shot I took. Note the *CPU µCode 2018-05-08 (001F)* and *System is Spectre protected: Yes*.
> 
> You did not say which version of Windows you have and/or what the CPU µCode is, but if it's not *2018-05-08 (001F)* you may wish to use the patched BIOS. You could use my SIV utility to check, see http://rh-software.com/
> 
> Thank you for asking the question as this caused me to get around to sorting out my ASUS P6X58D Premium.


Wow, that's not what I was expecting as an answer. lol

After taking a good look at these issues, even thanking you very much for the info and advice, I'm not worried about these flaws/vulnerabilities and wouldn't install any new bios due to them. Unnoficial bios is out of question. This is a gaming rig only with Steam, no sensitive data, nothing important, I don't even use any antivirus software and I don't care. I'm using Win7 since I lost the deadline to upgrade to Win10 4 free some time ago. My working rig is Win10, a completely different computer and they are not even network connected and won't ever be.

I did some research on coolers and now I'm even more puzzled and lost. I've found that probably the best air coolers for this CPU may be the Noctuas 14 and 15 but their price makes possible to go for a 24cm water cooler. I didn't wanted to spend this amount (70 to 100) on a cooler for a rig this old, but the overclock feelings are dominating me. So any advice on budget but capable coolers would be very welcome since I'm still with the stock cooler and a bad thermal paste. My plan is to replace the mobo thermal paste and install the new cooler to make the cpu go ~4,5ghz if possible (I could go up to 4.2 not touching the FSB/bclk)....


----------



## red-ray

*W10 Won't install on my P6X58D Premium*



mefxes said:


> I'm using Win7 since I lost the deadline to upgrade to Win10 4 free some time ago.


I used to run the Windows 10 insider builds on my ASUS P6X58D Premium, but they will no longer install. I don't know is this is a general issue or not, my guess it's only on systems using RAID which mine does.

I still use the stock cooler on my 980X, but it's running @ stock. I suspect yours is rather dusty so cleaning it out and new TIM may help. I use a https://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/1376 on my 9980XE which is good for a 200 watt TDP and I suspect would improve things for you. You could also check https://www.bequiet.com/en/motherboardcheck for other options.


----------



## shadowrain

red-ray said:


> I used to run the Windows 10 insider builds on my ASUS P6X58D Premium, but they will no longer install. I don't know is this is a general issue or not, my guess it's only on systems using RAID which mine does.


It could be the VT-d issue of the ASUS X58's since Windows 10 1803. Took me a while to troubleshoot the Windows 10 not upgrading until disabling VT-d in the bios fixed it.


----------



## red-ray

*Thank you for the tip*



shadowrain said:


> It could be the VT-d issue of the ASUS X58's since Windows 10 1803. Took me a while to troubleshoot the Windows 10 not upgrading until disabling VT-d in the bios fixed it.


Thank you for the tip and maybe I will try it, but I moved W7 onto the SSDs I used to have W10 so I am not sure it's worth the effort as I have a 7640X @ 4.9 GHz with an NVMe disk I now run 20H1 on + a 7600K @ 4.8 GHz for 19H1 and both systems take less time to update than the 980X did.

Can you remember what happened before you disabled VT-d please? I think the 980X reported system disk inaccessible which is why I guessed it was related to RAID.


----------



## shadowrain

red-ray said:


> Can you remember what happened before you disabled VT-d please? I think the 980X reported system disk inaccessible which is why I guessed it was related to RAID.


Mine was after the initial setup or during the upgrade to Win 10 1803 or beyond, the setup process would hang after the 1st restart forcing the system to rollback and unable to continue with the install/upgrade. Issue could be different than yours as I wasn't using raid coz the 950pro I was using doesn't work with RAID on, only in AHCI.


----------



## mefxes

red-ray said:


> I used to run the Windows 10 insider builds on my ASUS P6X58D Premium, but they will no longer install. I don't know is this is a general issue or not, my guess it's only on systems using RAID which mine does.
> 
> I still use the stock cooler on my 980X, but it's running @ stock. I suspect yours is rather dusty so cleaning it out and new TIM may help. I use a https://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/1376 on my 9980XE which is good for a 200 watt TDP and I suspect would improve things for you. You could also check https://www.bequiet.com/en/motherboardcheck for other options.


I want to thank you again for your help.

My situation right now is: I still have the stock cooler and I'm using a really bad and old thermal paste under it, even being a new application. As it is right now, It's perfectly capable of keeping the CPU safe at stock 3.3ghz (1.25v) under 100% load as long as it's necessary, but going up to 90 degrees celsius. It can't keep the temp under 100 degrees celsius if I overclock to 4ghz (1.3v).

Being set to quiet or performance on the cooler and/or between silent to turbo on bios makes no difference in temps, but it makes a lot of noise.

So I decided to change the thermal paste for now, while I keep searching for a new cooler. I'll do it just out of curiosity for comparison results.

About the coolers, what I have around me, at hands and wallet reach (I've set a budget limit around $40) are:
- Alpenfohn Brocken 2 PCGH Edition (2 fans, new)
- Thermaltake NIC C5 (2 fans, new, refurb)
- Thermalright Macho Rev. A (1 fan, used)
- Scythe Mugen 4 (1 fan, used)
- Cryorig H5 Ultimate (1 fan, used)
- Prolimatech Megahalems (1 fan, used)
- Scythe Mugen 3 (1 or 2 fans are available, used)
* I couldn't find any Noctua (14 or 15 or Be Quiet, even used, in the budget range)


----------



## mefxes

I just did the thermal paste change and the results are very clear and satisfying for now.

Before: After 5 minutes on Prime 95 core 6 reached 93 degrees celsius, temp seemed to stabilize so I stopped the test;

After: 10 minutes of Prime 95 temps seemed to stabilize and core 6 (always the hotter) maxed 76 degrees celsius.

I'm probably not messing with this cooler anymore since the disassembly and assembly process was very tricky since most of the plastic parts of the cooler don't even exist anymore, so parts like coils and screws are not hold in place so it's very difficult to manage them, and even more because I didn't wanted to disassembly anything else except the cooler, so I did this while keeping the mainboard inside the case and GPU, memos, everything in place.

I recorded and posted on Youtube 2 videos, before and after, to show temps with CPU-Z, Realtemp and Prime 95. I don't know if it is againt the rules to share them here (my videos are not monetized), so if someone confirms it isn't, I will share.

Thanks.


----------



## red-ray

*I just changed my TIM as well*



mefxes said:


> Before: After 5 minutes on Prime 95 core 6 reached 93 degrees celsius, temp seemed to stabilize so I stopped the test;
> 
> After: 10 minutes of Prime 95 temps seemed to stabilize and core 6 (always the hotter) maxed 76 degrees celsius.


Thank you for the post which inspired me to clean the dust from then replace the TIM on my 980X cooler which improved things by about 17°C . Below you can see that before it peaked @ 83°C and after @ 66°C


----------



## MayoTheGreat

I'm sure this has already been answered but honestly I don't feel like filtering thru 650 pages for a 10 year old board. I don't mean to be rude, but hopefully someone still scours this thread that can answer this for me.


So on this board Turbo only works if SpeedStep is enabled and Multi is set to Auto, correct?


I'm trying to overclock a x5670 on a p6x58d premium. My multi options are 12-22 and 24. I cannot select 23, however, HWinfo tells me the cpu turbo multi is 25. If turbo is on, and multi is set to auto will the computer fluctuate between 23 and 25? Is there anyway to force this cpu and mobo combo to either 23 or 25?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Sing to my mobo

*Windows 10 Version 1903 (May 2019 Update) P6X58D-E*

Hi, I am not a person who contributes to these kinds of threads so please forgive any protocol mistakes.

I thought I would let you know that the Windows 10 version 1903 (May 2019 Update) installs OK on the P6X58D-E. It did not install the first time with the standard Windows Update method. However I used the Media Creation Tool to create a USB. This took 12 hours to install as an upgrade.

Mark


----------



## 3dartist

What's up guys, I'm so happy I found this thread.

I have an Asus P6X58D Premium; i7-980X; 24gb ram; gtx 1080ti; OS - Windows 7 SP1 x64. I use programs like Autocad, 3ds max, Photoshop, Lightroom, Premiere Pro, After Effects, zBrush etc.... and I do alot of gaming as well. This setup has been rock solid and I haven't had any problems, stability issues etc with any of the programs that I'm using but since Windows 7 is coming to an end it's time to move on.

So my question is - What OS are you using, do you have any problems with it?
What OS is better for this motherboard - Windows 8.1 or Windows 10? 

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

3dartist said:


> What's up guys, I'm so happy I found this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Asus P6X58D Premium; i7-980X; 24gb ram; gtx 1080ti; OS - Windows 7 SP1 x64. I use programs like Autocad, 3ds max, Photoshop, Lightroom, Premiere Pro, After Effects, zBrush etc.... and I do alot of gaming as well. This setup has been rock solid and I haven't had any problems, stability issues etc with any of the programs that I'm using but since Windows 7 is coming to an end it's time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is - What OS are you using, do you have any problems with it?
> 
> What OS is better for this motherboard - Windows 8.1 or Windows 10?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers.


The only supported windows is now windows 10. I run it as do many others without issue. It's just going to be an adjustment going from 7.



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kckyle

3dartist said:


> What's up guys, I'm so happy I found this thread.
> 
> I have an Asus P6X58D Premium; i7-980X; 24gb ram; gtx 1080ti; OS - Windows 7 SP1 x64. I use programs like Autocad, 3ds max, Photoshop, Lightroom, Premiere Pro, After Effects, zBrush etc.... and I do alot of gaming as well. This setup has been rock solid and I haven't had any problems, stability issues etc with any of the programs that I'm using but since Windows 7 is coming to an end it's time to move on.
> 
> So my question is - What OS are you using, do you have any problems with it?
> What OS is better for this motherboard - Windows 8.1 or Windows 10?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers.


late late reply but, i used windows 7 to windows 10. still have it as a media server for the living room and its rocking solid.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

3dartist said:


> What's up guys, I'm so happy I found this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Asus P6X58D Premium; i7-980X; 24gb ram; gtx 1080ti; OS - Windows 7 SP1 x64. I use programs like Autocad, 3ds max, Photoshop, Lightroom, Premiere Pro, After Effects, zBrush etc.... and I do alot of gaming as well. This setup has been rock solid and I haven't had any problems, stability issues etc with any of the programs that I'm using but since Windows 7 is coming to an end it's time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is - What OS are you using, do you have any problems with it?
> 
> What OS is better for this motherboard - Windows 8.1 or Windows 10?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers.


I'm on a p6x58d premium as well, but have upgraded tk Xeon processor and Upgraded graphics card to an and rx 590 8gb and it sprung new life into this old beast. I have been running Windows 10 on it for quite a while. You won't hit the same benchmark scores in Windows 10 due to security patches and more cpu usage, however, no dip in actual usage performance. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SirWobbyTheFirs

*ASUS P6X58D-E Wake from Sleep Issue*

Hi everyone,

I just bought a P6X58D-E board to replace my dying GA-X58A-UD3R v2 motherboard and whilst everything is setup, I have the 0803 BIOS, I have 48 GB of DDR3 RAM installed, an X5670 installed and I am using a Marvell RAID 0 across two SSDs for Windows. Everything works fine except waking from sleep, if I put my system to sleep, when I go to wake it up, the lights come on but nobody is home. The display doesn't wake up, the hard drive light does not blink, the mouse and keyboard only turn on when a button is pressed on them and I have to press Reset in order to get the machine going again, at which point, Windows boots up like normal.

Everywhere on Google and even once in this thread has talked about this being a common problem but I cannot be the only person who puts their computer to sleep rather than shutdown or hibernate? Does anyone have any solutions if they encountered this issue and managed to fix it? I can fetch the BIOS settings if requested.

The system is slightly overclocked, instead of the Xeon's multiplier being 22, it is 24 and the RAM was initially being detected as 1066 MHz even though it supports 1866 but I couldn't get the computer to accept anything beyond 1333 MHz. I have had this board before many years ago (Around 2011-ish) and sleeping and waking from sleep worked fine there.

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Mike

*10 years later*

Hey all!!! I just wanted to toss an update out there. I have had this P6X58D for 10 years now! It ran at 4.2 consistently with very few issues (occasional BSOD). I have destroyed and changed out hard drives and ram, lost a CD drive and killed a video card. This motherboard and processor though... bullet proof, all on the original bios too. I never could have pulled this off without you guys. I am also running the same Corsair H50!!! At the time this thing had only been on the market for a couple months. This thing has run for almost every day for hours on end without fail! Quite the testament to Corsair, ASUS and Intel as well as the solid help from this forum.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Hi all! Also in response to previous poster: i am still running this system for 12 years now, the past 5 years with xeon x5650 stable at 4.3ghz. Absolutely INSANE, this is my main gaming pc. Also thanks to all the wonderfull help of the people here!


----------



## csshaz3

*Its been good*

Well, the death of a legend happens this week. I have all my recipts from newegg on 11/5/2010. This is my second pc I have ever built and it's been through 5 video cards, two processors, and two sets of ram in 10 years. It's been a champ for sure. Currently I'm sitting with a p6x58d-e with a xeon w3690 and 24gb of Ballistix ddr3. I've got it maxed out for sure and running the OS on a Samsung 950 m.2 ssd using a pcie adapter and legacy boot support. Right now my 1080gtx is limited by pci-e 2.0. My new parts will be here on Tuesday. 

Ill be upgrading from a x58 to a x570 lol.

Should I keep this more than capable relic as a home server or a light gaming setup for the kids? or would someone be interested in this hex core antique?


----------



## MaddogMcCree

csshaz3 said:


> Well, the death of a legend happens this week. I have all my recipts from newegg on 11/5/2010. This is my second pc I have ever built and it's been through 5 video cards, two processors, and two sets of ram in 10 years. It's been a champ for sure. Currently I'm sitting with a p6x58d-e with a xeon w3690 and 24gb of Ballistix ddr3. I've got it maxed out for sure and running the OS on a Samsung 950 m.2 ssd using a pcie adapter and legacy boot support. Right now my 1080gtx is limited by pci-e 2.0. My new parts will be here on Tuesday.
> 
> Ill be upgrading from a x58 to a x570 lol.
> 
> Should I keep this more than capable relic as a home server or a light gaming setup for the kids? or would someone be interested in this hex core antique?


Wow respect to that too. I am thinking about buying a new system as well now, will probably do so nearing the end of the year. Also running into mobo limitations indeed. I would be more than interested in obtaining your cpu in the meantime though, would you be willing to sell it? Cant imagine a better way to get a cpu than from a fellow OC'er  maybe PM me? thanks in advance. Should you make a gaming rig or media server out of it, also a great idea!


----------



## Imlucky444

Hey All... I know I'm Very Very late in the game. I had no idea what I gem of a motherboard I had with P6X58D Premium.Still have the original 920 on it with 3 x 2gb of rams..lol Originally was gonna use it as a music recording and video editing rig, but life got in the way and I was at work 24/7. So I got to only use it to do some basic stuff. Now that my son is in College and my youngest still uses steam on it. I'm ready to make my own new rig and update this one for probably the next 5 years lol my my little one. . spent the last week going through this board.. learned allot and just got X5675 from Ebay for $25 got an 1TB SAmsung EVO 860 SSD on refurbished. Got a couple of Cosair 8GB ram! So now I'm looking to replace my original GPU. Not sure what to get cause I don't know what it can handle. Any Suggestions? Thanks... PS I have allot of time on my hand with this lockdown lol


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Angel Guivas said:


> Hey All... I know I'm Very Very late in the game. I had no idea what I gem of a motherboard I had with P6X58D Premium.Still have the original 920 on it with 3 x 2gb of rams..lol Originally was gonna use it as a music recording and video editing rig, but life got in the way and I was at work 24/7. So I got to only use it to do some basic stuff. Now that my son is in College and my youngest still uses steam on it. I'm ready to make my own new rig and update this one for probably the next 5 years lol my my little one. . spent the last week going through this board.. learned allot and just got X5675 from Ebay for $25 got an 1TB SAmsung EVO 860 SSD on refurbished. Got a couple of Cosair 8GB ram! So now I'm looking to replace my original GPU. Not sure what to get cause I don't know what it can handle. Any Suggestions? Thanks... PS I have allot of time on my hand with this lockdown lol


To quote another forummember when i installed the xeon on this board: "Welcome to the darkside!" You now belong to a very select group of people that live in OC heaven, since (to my knowledge) there is no other mobo/cpu combination that provides this much headroom for OC, amazing value for money and is still viable today for all kinds of uses. Glad you could join us! On a side note: I expect my Xeon W3690 to be delivered this afternoon, and with that i will give my system its final upgrade (now running a X5650). With some OCing i expect it will outperform a 9700k easily, how great is that  Yes i know, this older architecture lacks some features... which i dont miss much. 

Anwsering your question: i am running an EVGA GTX 1070 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 with lots of headroom. I have 18gb ram in dual channel mode. Must say i run it on a custom WC loop and OC'ed at 3700mhz, so i cannot really judge what would happen at stock speeds. The point you are looking for is when your CPU (or ram) will bottleneck the performance of your videocard. My guess is that will only happen when using a 2080ti or above. For some info on bottlenecking:


----------



## Imlucky444

MaddogMcCree said:


> To quote another forummember when i installed the xeon on this board: "Welcome to the darkside!" You now belong to a very select group of people that live in OC heaven, since (to my knowledge) there is no other mobo/cpu combination that provides this much headroom for OC, amazing value for money and is still viable today for all kinds of uses. Glad you could join us! On a side note: I expect my Xeon W3690 to be delivered this afternoon, and with that i will give my system its final upgrade (now running a X5650). With some OCing i expect it will outperform a 9700k easily, how great is that  Yes i know, this older architecture lacks some features... which i dont miss much.
> 
> Anwsering your question: i am running an EVGA GTX 1070 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 with lots of headroom. I have 18gb ram in dual channel mode. Must say i run it on a custom WC loop and OC'ed at 3700mhz, so i cannot really judge what would happen at stock speeds. The point you are looking for is when your CPU (or ram) will bottleneck the performance of your videocard. My guess is that will only happen when using a 2080ti or above. For some info on bottlenecking: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLkV5yoCUkk


Awesome, thanks for the replay. I'm gonna check it out. it's amazing that this board still rocks lol. Installing the ssd is a big boost. Not sure if I can improve anything with her with the 1501 bios. Going to mess around with the settings to see if I can find improvement. Cheers


----------



## Imlucky444

MaddogMcCree said:


> To quote another forummember when i installed the xeon on this board: "Welcome to the darkside!" You now belong to a very select group of people that live in OC heaven, since (to my knowledge) there is no other mobo/cpu combination that provides this much headroom for OC, amazing value for money and is still viable today for all kinds of uses. Glad you could join us! On a side note: I expect my Xeon W3690 to be delivered this afternoon, and with that i will give my system its final upgrade (now running a X5650). With some OCing i expect it will outperform a 9700k easily, how great is that  Yes i know, this older architecture lacks some features... which i dont miss much.
> 
> Anwsering your question: i am running an EVGA GTX 1070 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 with lots of headroom. I have 18gb ram in dual channel mode. Must say i run it on a custom WC loop and OC'ed at 3700mhz, so i cannot really judge what would happen at stock speeds. The point you are looking for is when your CPU (or ram) will bottleneck the performance of your videocard. My guess is that will only happen when using a 2080ti or above. For some info on bottlenecking: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLkV5yoCUkk


Great video, gave me a good start what to look for.. I'm super stoked :specool:


----------



## Nemo1985

Hello, I'm a new owner of a Asus P6X58D-E (REV. 1.00) with a Intel X5675, at the same time I also bought a 8gb 1600mhz module (https://imgur.com/a/sJGEU1y), because I read that the mb can use ECC memory, unlucky this module won't work, so i'm asking to users who upgraded to 8gb modules, what are they using? I'm not willing to waste any more money from chinese seller which claims such ram works with X58 chipset, while it doesn't.

Thank you very much.


----------



## theister

Your purchased ram is a 2x4 organized one and an ECC Registered, sadly this sticks are mostly not working with x58 boards that do not come with real ecc support (so ecc is really working, your CPU can handle ECC ram but the board does not offer support for ECC function).

You will have to look after 1x8 or 2x8 ECC Rams that are unbuffered and not registered ones, they are often more expensive so it should be better to look after some consumer ddr3 ram since you have no ECC function no matter which ram you are using with this board.


----------



## Nemo1985

theister said:


> Your purchased ram is a 2x4 organized one and an ECC Registered, sadly this sticks are mostly not working with x58 boards that do not come with real ecc support (so ecc is really working, your CPU can handle ECC ram but the board does not offer support for ECC function).
> 
> You will have to look after 1x8 or 2x8 ECC Rams that are unbuffered and not registered ones, they are often more expensive so it should be better to look after some consumer ddr3 ram since you have no ECC function no matter which ram you are using with this board.


From what I knew, ecc (I do not know about ecc reg) was supported, meaning that ecc won't be used but the stick was compatible, I probably had bad information, thank you for the clarification.
Do you have any model to advice? I also saw from aliexpress that they sell 8gb modules for intel, but I'm not sure they will work.
Many thanks.


----------



## theister

You got it right, ECC is supported by the Integrated Memory Controller of the cpu but not by the board itself, this is no problem if you do not need the ecc stuff. 
Your mainproblem is that the ram is organized as 2x4, something what will not work with x58 boards most of the time, 1x8 or 2x8 is the way to go with ecc unbuffered ram here. 
I never had some 8gb ecc modules running since the pricing was not good enough compared to casual ddr3 sticks, so i am sorry i have no advises for you with 8gb sticks. 

You maybe find someone here : https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-intel-general/1489955-official-x58-xeon-club-1551.html

but i think going the used ebay partshunt for some good ddr3 8gb casual sticks is the better way.


----------



## Nemo1985

Thank you for the clarification, to summarize:
ECC Registereed doesn't work
ECC Unbuffered should work
I just care to have 3 8gb stickers to reach 24gb, I will go for the cheapest one, it doesn't matter if it is ecc or not.
Last question, 8gb single side labelled as for amd only, will work? From what I understood amd memory sticks are cheaper because they use higher density modules.


----------



## Mr Ripper

I been running 2 x 8gb of Corsair Vengance 1600mhz C9 memory since 2013 and I've never been 100% stable with my overclock - Memtest86 is showing me errors unless I ran the memory at 1333 or less.. 

What kind of QPI voltage should I need as a minimum for this memory with the processor running at 191 BCLK and ram at 1527mhz? It's funny how I've had this setup for so long but QPI voltage is something I never really played with until recently.


----------



## Mr Ripper

Mr Ripper said:


> I been running 2 x 8gb of Corsair Vengance 1600mhz C9 memory since 2013...


Well I got some Kingston HyperX 4x4gb (KHX1600C9D3T1K2/8GX kits) and I have no trouble whatsoever at 1600mhz at 200 BCLK with 1.2v QPI. 
I ran Prime95 blend and got an error at 30 minutes but this is my X5670 at 4.4ghz and I normally run 4.2ghz. Happy that I can optimise / play with overclock without memory errors now.

The Corsair memory might just be faulty rather than incompatible so I'll test it on a newer system.


----------



## vector7

beerme1664 said:


> Hi kckyle,
> 
> Fast reply!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post my exact settings in a bit.
> 
> I'm not sure I made myself clear....the 21x multi is NOT available to choose in my BIOS, it jumps from 20x to 22x, I even tried typing in 21, press enter, and it is 22x...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, here is a quick screen shot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...that performance from an SSD costing £56 is outrageous !!!!!


Question for those getting full S3 SSD speeds, what gear are you running and what bios/windows settings are you using to unlock this speed.

Thanks in advance.
v7


----------



## rhkcommander959

vector7 said:


> Question for those getting full S3 SSD speeds, what gear are you running and what bios/windows settings are you using to unlock this speed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> v7


I don't use them anymore, but I don't recall it taking anything special with Windows 7 Pro 64 on bios 0803.

I've been running 4.2ghz with 1.27v, 1.35 qpi for 3x4gb of DDR3-2000 CL9 for a very long time too


----------



## vector7

rhkcommander959 said:


> I don't use them anymore, but I don't recall it taking anything special with Windows 7 Pro 64 on bios 0803.
> 
> I've been running 4.2ghz with 1.27v, 1.35 qpi for 3x4gb of DDR3-2000 CL9 for a very long time too


Thank you for your response rhkcommander959,

Been running W7 Ultimate 64 in bios 1501 on a X5675 Xenon for almost a decade at 172x25 @ 4.3Ghz using 3x4gb of Patriot DDR3-1600 1.5-1.65v

I looked back again and I have the *P6X58D Premium*. 








The latest bios was Version _1501_* 2011/07/02 *
_*945.03*_* KBytes*
P6X58D Premium 1501 BIOS Support new CPUs.

Some like yourself are running the the *P6X58D-E*. 








The latest bios was Version _0803 _*2012/08/27 
247.05 MBytes*
P6X58D-E BIOS 0803 Fixed raid hdd size issue. _*Note: Update Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology Driver to v10.5.0.1026 to support full HDD capacity._

The boards looks virtually identical.

I think the E version is less than a year newer. 

Has anyone tweaked the *P6X58D Premium*'s Bios or Rapid Storage Drivers/Controllers to see 500mbs Sata3 speeds?


----------



## Hmm

Hello everyone!

I am the original owner of the P6X58D-E motherboard with an i7 930 CPU. I was (unknowingly) an early adopter back in May 2010 when I got this board. At the time, if I recall, RAM was expensive and I only acquired 6GB of triple channel RAM and 1 GB Radeon 5750 GPU. I used to OC when I had an ABIT mobo (anyone remember them)? I decided to post here because I was not able to find anywhere else where people still use this motherboard.

With my system, I have kept essential everything the same since then. I recently swapped out the 2 GB WD HDD and replaced them with new Seagate HDDs at 2 GB each. I have an older 2 GB Seagate HDD which works fine (for now). So in total, 3 HDDS. I never did jump on the SSD trend because I was advised not to by my local computer shop back then given the age of this board. Cost was also an issue. SSDs were expensive then. I did re-apply thermal paste to the CPU once several years ago.

In my early years, I updated the native P6X58D-E BIOS to 0803 from 0303 when it became available in 2012 only to *downgrade* immediately back to 0303 because the BIOS settings (if I recall) were radically different than 0303.

Loading the default settings and even manually adjusting the CPU/RAM timings (like it is now) would result in a failed boot. I contacted ASUS and they were no help. I asked them for simple documentation for 0803 like what was included in the original manual. They remained silent. I touched based with them recently (see below) and they fall back now saying they no longer support this model. Their support just sucks, it always has, but their products except Marvell Controllers are good.

The reason I'm re-hashing everything now is because I was looking to upgrade to a new system. Windows 7 support ended last year. Some applications like income tax software require Windows 8 or 10. I thought I should upgrade in some form. What should I do I thought? Upgrade my P6X58D-E with more RAM and a GPU or buy a new modern system. Well, the pandemic hit us and so did the huge rise in Bitcoin. GPU prices have skyrocketed especially in the used market.

Every once in a while I had thought about an SSD drive for Windows alone, but in my experience, C Drive always needs at least 200 GB even if I install programs/applications onto D Drive. I do have many applications. I also don't know if this mobo can [really] handle SSD and ditto with Win 7. Would my PC case support it as well and what I would need to install the SSD like kits.

Anyway, my Windows 7 system needed to be cleaned up. I did a fresh install of W7. That's where I ran into some issues. I realized the system builders initially put my HDDs in the SATA 3 ports, not SATA 6 with Marvel controllers. I went ahead and changed that to get better performance, right? Well, with a brand new fresh clean install, within a week I developed a BSOD and Windows Explorer crashing. This happened regularly. I went ahead and re-installed an older (working) bloated W7 image and the same thing happened. After a bit of digging, my guess is it's the Marvel controllers causing this issue. Despite my two new HDDs using the SATA 6 connections, I can at best only achieve (on rare occasion) about 35 MB/sec using benchmark software within Defraggler.

My questions to all your faithful P6X58D-E users are:

Should I update my BIOS? If so, do you have detailed information and screenshots of the 0803's settings I should use?
Should I upgrade to Windows 8.1.1?
What should I do about the BSOD and Marvel controller issues?
Should I buy RAM? If so, how can I ensure the reliability (assuming I can find it)?
And any thoughts and suggestions?
I am looking forward to your responses. Take care.


----------



## Hmm

please delete.


----------



## Hmm

rhkcommander959 said:


> I don't use them anymore, but I don't recall it taking anything special with Windows 7 Pro 64 on bios 0803.
> 
> I've been running 4.2ghz with 1.27v, 1.35 qpi for 3x4gb of DDR3-2000 CL9 for a very long time too





vector7 said:


> Thank you for your response rhkcommander959,
> 
> Been running W7 Ultimate 64 in bios 1501 on a X5675 Xenon for almost a decade at 172x25 @ 4.3Ghz using 3x4gb of Patriot DDR3-1600 1.5-1.65v
> 
> I looked back again and I have the *P6X58D Premium*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest bios was Version _1501_* 2011/07/02 *
> _*945.03*_* KBytes*
> P6X58D Premium 1501 BIOS Support new CPUs.
> 
> Some like yourself are running the the *P6X58D-E*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest bios was Version _0803 _*2012/08/27
> 247.05 MBytes*
> P6X58D-E BIOS 0803 Fixed raid hdd size issue. _*Note: Update Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology Driver to v10.5.0.1026 to support full HDD capacity._
> 
> The boards looks virtually identical.
> 
> I think the E version is less than a year newer.
> 
> Has anyone tweaked the *P6X58D Premium*'s Bios or Rapid Storage Drivers/Controllers to see 500mbs Sata3 speeds?


Do you have the BIOS settings for 0803? I can't find any explanation on the new settings which are radically different from 0303. I updated years ago and quickly downgraded back because I couldn't boot to Windows after updating despite using Auto everything. The settings in 0803 are night and day different compared to the OEM manual and 0303. There's no documentation anywhere on 0803 as far as settings go.


----------



## rhkcommander959

csshaz3 said:


> *Its been good*
> 
> Well, the death of a legend happens this week.
> .....
> I've got it maxed out for sure and running the OS on a Samsung 950 m.2 ssd using a pcie adapter and legacy boot support.
> 
> Should I keep this more than capable relic as a home server or a light gaming setup for the kids? or would someone be interested in this hex core antique?


If you do part, I'd be interested in the samsung and pcie adapter!



MaddogMcCree said:


> Anwsering your question: i am running an EVGA GTX 1070 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 with lots of headroom. I have 18gb ram in dual channel mode. Must say i run it on a custom WC loop and OC'ed at 3700mhz, so i cannot really judge what would happen at stock speeds. The point you are looking for is when your CPU (or ram) will bottleneck the performance of your videocard. My guess is that will only happen when using a 2080ti or above.


The bottleneck really depends on your resolution. Clock for clock there isn't much difference between x58 hexacores and 8700k or similar at 4K resolution! At 1080p sure you'll get a ton more frames on something more modern, but everything will be playable on maximum with a nice 4ghz+ x58 setup at 1080p anyway, so unless it's a game that benefits from extra FPS like physics bugs... no point really.



Nemo1985 said:


> so i'm asking to users who upgraded to 8gb modules, what are they using? I'm not willing to waste any more money from chinese seller which claims such ram works with X58 chipset, while it doesn't.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Any normal/performance DDR3 ram should work. 1866 or more is the sweet spot if you can tune it to run well. Retailers still have new DDR3 products you can get in 8gb modules. Get three dual channel kits, or 3 singles, or a single and a dual channel.



Hmm said:


> Do you have the BIOS settings for 0803? I can't find any explanation on the new settings which are radically different from 0303. I updated years ago and quickly downgraded back because I couldn't boot to Windows after updating despite using Auto everything. The settings in 0803 are night and day different compared to the OEM manual and 0303. There's no documentation anywhere on 0803 as far as settings go.


Are you having issues with stock defaults? The Marvell controllers were always hit or miss if I recall - having more latency and other reliability issues. Most people recommended sticking with the Intel SATA ports. SSD drives are getting dirt cheap, I would recommend a 512GB or larger personally.

I'll see if I can find any BIOS settings for you, I am running 0803 have been for a very veryyy long time.


----------



## vector7

Hmm said:


> Do you have the BIOS settings for 0803? I can't find any explanation on the new settings which are radically different from 0303. I updated years ago and quickly downgraded back because I couldn't boot to Windows after updating despite using Auto everything. The settings in 0803 are night and day different compared to the OEM manual and 0303. There's no documentation anywhere on 0803 as far as settings go.


I wish someone would post what their settings are the 0803 bios on the *P6X58D-E* MB with better SSD speeds.
I guess my real concern is the updating the older *P6X58D Premium* MB with the newer 0803 *P6X58D-E *bios would brick the *P6X58D Premium *motherboard*.*


----------



## Hmm

rhkcommander959 said:


> Are you having issues with stock defaults? The Marvell controllers were always hit or miss if I recall - having more latency and other reliability issues. Most people recommended sticking with the Intel SATA ports. SSD drives are getting dirt cheap, I would recommend a 512GB or larger personally.
> 
> I'll see if I can find any BIOS settings for you, I am running 0803 have been for a very veryyy long time.


I would really appreciate it.

My BIOS isn't stock, I actually tweaked some of the settings including RAM voltage, CAS, etc. I have taken pics of my BIOS settings and saved them in Google Photos.

The only issue is the newer drives and the poor performance. For example, just this afternoon I blew up Win7 and I am trying out Win8.1. It's using Microsoft's stock Storage Spaces Controller (I don't recall that in Win7). The Marvell driver really isn't loaded per se, but there's something there called Marvell 91xx Config with no assigned (Unknown) driver listed. Device manager is showing the two HDDs as SSD which is wrong. But the older Seagate as HDD in the SATA3 port.

With Win7 after installing the two new HDDs into the SATA 6 ports and updating with ASUS' Marvell driver HDD is reflected accurately, but upon shut down one of the HDDs has a clunk but it's not there when it's listed a SSD. With the Marvell controller driver installed in my Win7 I began experiencing BSOD and Windows Explorer random crashing. I don't know if I should keep the two HDDs on SATA6 or move them to SATA 3, or have them stay, but disable the Marvel driver?

I wouldn't want to buy an SSD if I'm going to have compatibility issues. I also wouldn't know which brand/model and if I need a mounting kit. Shopping in person isn't really do-able these days and I can't return or exchange items due to covid.


----------



## Hmm

vector7 said:


> I wish someone would post what their settings are the 0803 bios on the *P6X58D-E* MB with better SSD speeds.
> I guess my real concern is the updating the older *P6X58D Premium* MB with the newer 0803 *P6X58D-E *bios would brick the *P6X58D Premium *motherboard*.*


It would be nice if anyone posts ANY images of 0803 BIOS settings/options. I don't think there are any optimal settings you're going to get with this mobo. It's not really SATA6 and SSDs weren't common back in 2009/2010. It's really a XP/Win7 mobo imo..


----------



## rhkcommander959

I'll try to get some screen grabs or something, but there isn't much to set for sata settings. Not like you'll have much more options with modern stuff other than UEFI really. I've ran raid-0 before with 4 drives easy peasy on a friends x58. I use a 500gb ssd for booting win 7 x64, with 3 storage drives varying 3tb-5tb. Oh and an external 5tb USB 3 drive.

I'll see about benchmarking them, its been a long time. You can run nvme drives with pie adapters for even more speed, but booting off them will be harder. Modern hdds can't even saturate Sata3 speeds yet, only SSDs, and you won't physically see much difference between the sata3 and sata6 ports, outside of synthetic benchmarks. You could also get a sata card, or do raid 0 (or raid 10, i think they support stripe, mirror, and parity) like I was saying for more speed and capacity.

If you are having storage issues regardless of the OS then it's either bad drive(s), bad cables - try swapping both power and data anyway, or the motherboard which I highly doubt. Having both the Marvell and Intel sata ports die at the same time would be very unlikely.

I've had no personal issues swapping between modern sata6 ssds, 5tb hdds, nor another drives over the last decade or whatever.


I would caution against flashing BIOS between the p6x58d-e and premium without first googling to see if other people have had any success first. You have the advantage of a decade of information available to you if you start digging. I can't say if the motherboards are close enough or not to mix the bios up, nor do I recollect anyone else attempting to.


----------



## Hmm

rhkcommander959 said:


> If you are having storage issues regardless of the OS then it's either bad drive(s), bad cables - try swapping both power and data anyway, or the motherboard which I highly doubt. Having both the Marvell and Intel sata ports die at the same time would be very unlikely.


I'm not sure if you're referring to me. But I'll respond. 

Back in 2010 in the official ASUS forums, the unanimous consensus was to disable the Marvel controller. I noticed from my brief lurking, that's still in effect as of 2017. 

Up until a few months ago, my SATA HDDs were all using SATA3 ports, not SATA6. As soon as I made the switch to SATA6 is when I started to get BSOD and Windows Explorer crashing. 
After quite a bit of troubleshooting by installing various Windows images, the culprit is the Marvel controller.

I am curious to see/know what your device manager looks like and whether or not you have Marvel's drivers installed in the form ASUS's website as opposed to a native Win7 driver.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Hmm said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring to me. But I'll respond.
> 
> ...
> 
> Up until a few months ago, my SATA HDDs were all using SATA3 ports, not SATA6. As soon as I made the switch to SATA6 is when I started to get BSOD and Windows Explorer crashing.
> After quite a bit of troubleshooting by installing various Windows images, the culprit is the Marvel controller.


If I am using Marvell then I believe I got the drivers straight from marvell back in the day but they don't directly list them now. I doubt I am though.

Regardless, the Marvell ports are trash, always were and always will be. 

If you want better speeds you'll need to raid-0 on the Intel sata, or get a pcie card with a GOOD controller.


----------



## Hmm

You have a good memory. I don't think you're using Marvell either. Windows 8.1 doesn't have any Marvell controllers either. And the drivers are removed from Marvel's site which is significant. You might find the below interesting.

With Win8.1 all my HDDs even the one on SATA3 was listed as a hot swappable drive. Only C wasn't. The other two were also listed as "Portable" drives. In contrast, just the newer HDDs connected to the Marvell ports are listed as hot swappable in Win7. All the drives but C were in fact "ejectable" on Win8.1.

On Win7, connected to the Marvel ports, the two HDDs are also listed as ejectable but you can't. Now comes the really interesting part. Using the exact same Win7 relative clean image, this latest restore also showed the HDD on SATA3 as ejectable.I noticed this previously when I was installing Win7. This is random and really annoying. The fix of course is to install the Marvell driver at the expense of BSOD and Explorer crashing. This board is really finicky when you start using the Marvel controllers.

Can you elaborate how you would use raid-0 on the Intel sata? And what would you suggest for a pcie card with a GOOD controller?


----------



## rhkcommander959

Hmm said:


> You have a good memory. I don't think you're using Marvell either. Windows 8.1 doesn't have any Marvell controllers either. And the drivers are removed from Marvel's site which is significant. You might find the below interesting.
> 
> With Win8.1 all my HDDs even the one on SATA3 was listed as a hot swappable drive. Only C wasn't. The other two were also listed as "Portable" drives. In contrast, just the newer HDDs connected to the Marvell ports are listed as hot swappable in Win7. All the drives but C were in fact "ejectable" on Win8.1.
> 
> On Win7, connected to the Marvel ports, the two HDDs are also listed as ejectable but you can't. Now comes the really interesting part. Using the exact same Win7 relative clean image, this latest restore also showed the HDD on SATA3 as ejectable.I noticed this previously when I was installing Win7. This is random and really annoying. The fix of course is to install the Marvell driver at the expense of BSOD and Explorer crashing. This board is really finicky when you start using the Marvel controllers.
> 
> Can you elaborate how you would use raid-0 on the Intel sata? And what would you suggest for a pcie card with a GOOD controller?


Amazon has some x4 pcie cards with asm Chips starting at 40$ usd.

You can disable marvell, and run 2+ drives in raid 0 for a net boost over the 300mbps limitation of single intel sata ports. I'll take some pics this weekend for those settings


----------



## rhkcommander959

Here is one of my HDDs, not bad, Marvell wouldn't improve it. I did have a couple things open causing some drops:











SSD numbers, obviously would do better on a newer sata controller, still better than what marvell can provide. The 8192 marvell controller claims to use pcie x2 connection, a lot of guys said it was x1 which would be capped around 300mb/s I think anyway. Most were claiming to get <180mb/s.
















I'll have to dig out the PC and verify my connections. The only Marvell driver I could find in device manager was for the lan port, which works just fine. My sata ports show up as two intel ich10 controllers, one four port and one two port.


----------



## artm

I realize I can search this thread for my answer but it is very long.

Can anyone who has SUCCESSFULLY RUN 24GB, specify what modules you have used? Please be specific, not just Kingston DDR3-1600, etc.. I need a stable system, not an overclocked one. Can consider a 3x8 or 6x4 setup.

Will also consider a 32GB setup.


----------



## airbuz320

artm said:


> I realize I can search this thread for my answer but it is very long.
> 
> Can anyone who has SUCCESSFULLY RUN 24GB, specify what modules you have used? Please be specific, not just Kingston DDR3-1600, etc.. I need a stable system, not an overclocked one. Can consider a 3x8 or 6x4 setup.
> 
> Will also consider a 32GB setup.


Note quite 24GB but check this out.

I very recently decided to see if I could do some modest upgrades to my P6X58D-E as it's held out for daily use for nearly a decade but am now getting into 4k video editing.

In any case, my editing software would crash at times due to low memory so I did something funny but amazingly it worked.

When I first built I had 3 sticks of "Patriot" for 6GB total (2x2x2). Somewhere along the line I *replaced* those with 2 sticks of 8GB for a total of 16GB. I stuck with the brand because those initial sticks were rock solid and the second set proved the same for years. A few weeks ago, running into memory issues with 4k editing, I took those old sticks and actually put them back in combined with my current sticks! They were different models but timings/specs matched so I figured wth let's see what happens. I now have 22GB of Ram total and I just swapped my original i7 quad CPU for one of those Xeon's, OC'd it like crazy, and everything is running harmoniously! I think this MOBO is literally a gem.


----------



## airbuz320

...........here, hope this helps:


----------



## artm

The email alert I got for your post said:

*I very recently decided to see if I could do some modest upgrades to my P6X58D-E as it's held out for daily use for nearly a decade but am now getting into 4k video editing. In any case, my editing software would crash at times due to low memory so I did something funny but amazingly it worked...*


So, what did you mean???




​


----------



## airbuz320

What I wrote above. I added my old ram back in with my current ram for a total of 22GB. You were asking about running 24GB stable and which ram was used.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Usually the memory isn't what holds you back, it's the settings you choose and/or CPU IMC.

Anything around ddr3-1600 will be fine. 1866 and up will require more tweaking the faster you go but I'm running ddr3-2000 forever now. You could snag 3x single 8gb dimms and probably be just fine.


----------



## artm

I don't need to overclock or run DDR3-2000, 1600 is just fine. I don't want to "probably" be fine. I see quite a few posts where not all suppossedly fine 1600 RAM runs.

Yes, 3x 8Gb modules would be fine, perhaps even 4.

So, what modules are you running???


----------



## rhkcommander959

artm said:


> I don't need to overclock or run DDR3-2000, 1600 is just fine. I don't want to "probably" be fine. I see quite a few posts where not all suppossedly fine 1600 RAM runs.
> 
> Yes, 3x 8Gb modules would be fine, perhaps even 4.
> 
> So, what modules are you running???


I meant i can't guarantee it because my CPU could be great and yours could be a lemon. Running 3 modules is easier than 6 on CPUs, or you could resort to dual channel. Usually you just need QPI voltage. What works for 99% of people may not for you if you don't adjust settings at all. There are few guarantees in life, so all I can say is these should work, probably.

My memory is mushkin blackline XMP rated for ddr3-2000, you won't find it anywhere sorry bud.

Amazon and newegg have great return policies so you wouldn't be out anything if it doesn't work. 

You can buy 3 single sticks or 3 pairs of two, or a mixup depending on your goals. I've heard of guys running 48gb and 96gb of RAM, so it really comes down to settings usually. I've had friends systems at 24gb with 6x4gb and 3x8gb too.

Examples of what I'd get if I were buying for an x58 now:









Patriot Viper 3 8GB 240-Pin PC RAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model PV38G160C0 - Newegg.com


Buy Patriot Viper 3 8GB 240-Pin PC RAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model PV38G160C0 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





And









Patriot Viper 3 16GB SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory - Newegg.com


Buy Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin PC RAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory Model PV316G186C0K with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





Or









G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin PC RAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM - Newegg.com


Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin PC RAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





Or corsair... all good reputable brands.


Here is a link to newegg with some good filters:








Newegg,240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM,New Desktop Memory | Newegg.com


Shop Newegg,240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM,New Desktop Memory on Newegg.com. Watch for amazing deals and get great pricing.




www.newegg.com





Pop all 3 in and it'll probably work right away with bios at default settings. Then bump qpi voltage up to 1.15 or 1.2... 1.25v if im overclocking. It's all i ever had to do, oh and 1.65V for performance ddr3, then set XMP. My Xeon x5670 has a better IMC than something like an i7 920, so like I said, some adjustment may be needed, but it is really simple when you know what you need.

Google is your friend too, search for things like "x58 settings for 24gb" or other similar queries. There's not a lot of people around OCN anymore and this platform is a decade old, so you'll have better luck doing homework.


----------



## mefxes

artm said:


> I realize I can search this thread for my answer but it is very long.
> 
> Can anyone who has SUCCESSFULLY RUN 24GB, specify what modules you have used? Please be specific, not just Kingston DDR3-1600, etc.. I need a stable system, not an overclocked one. Can consider a 3x8 or 6x4 setup.
> 
> Will also consider a 32GB setup.


P6X58D Premium here.

I'm using the same 24GB for almost 10 years now.

Here you can find the part number


----------



## artm

[Thanks for the input. I settled on Kingston Hyper-X HX318C10FK2 - 8GB sticks, DDR3-1866 CL10 , two of them. I got a great deal on these, waiting to get another one or two.


----------



## dagan

It's been a bit, I'm here to ask if these rams will work. The system has been used sporadically for trouble shootingother components from main rig but I'm going to be running it as 24/7 server and other usage and wanted to upgrade the ram capacity, my buddy has 6 stick of these 4 gigabyte sticks and was wondering if my x5650 on p6x58d premium would be compatible with these


----------



## kckyle

dagan said:


> It's been a bit, I'm here to ask if these rams will work. The system has been used sporadically for trouble shootingother components from main rig but I'm going to be running it as 24/7 server and other usage and wanted to upgrade the ram capacity, my buddy has 6 stick of these 4 gigabyte sticks and was wondering if my x5650 on p6x58d premium would be compatible with these
> View attachment 2523856


yeah i don't see why not.


----------



## rwe

I have the P6X58D-E and am getting it running again after a few years of not being used. I did finally get it to boot Ubuntu 21.10 on a new 6T drive. I updated the BIOS to 803, and after that there is a strange behavior. When I run the computer on, it turns itself off a couple of seconds later, then turns on again, off again, then on again and enters BIOS. 

Does anyone know what causes that?


----------



## GMSashaG

Anyone experiencing a no display and MemOK LED is solid red?


----------



## kckyle

GMSashaG said:


> Anyone experiencing a no display and MemOK LED is solid red?


only during bootup and cycling through bios. other then that no.


----------



## GMSashaG

My board doesnt post. Any insights on this? Thanks


----------



## kckyle

GMSashaG said:


> My board doesnt post. Any insights on this? Thanks


what were you doing before the issue, to troubleshoot, i would remove all usb, only hook up to 1 ram stick, and only the main drive. 
last time i had this issue was when a ram dimm socket went bad


----------



## GMSashaG

Nothing else on the board except CPU and RAM. All slots wont work.
Its an old board that I got from a friend. Wasnt using it before so Im guessing its defective but Im not sure what part of it is faulty so I can replace it.
I just thought that since its a common issue there must be a solution that doesnt need board level repair.


----------



## kckyle

GMSashaG said:


> Nothing else on the board except CPU and RAM. All slots wont work.
> Its an old board that I got from a friend. Wasnt using it before so Im guessing its defective but Im not sure what part of it is faulty so I can replace it.
> I just thought that since its a common issue there must be a solution that doesnt need board level repair.


was it working when ur friend gave it to you? not posting could be any number of things, the old x58 had both a north and a south bridge, from my experience it does get quite hot if not ventilated properly. have you tried resetting the jumpers.


----------



## dagan

decided to give the old lady a new life. turning her into main media machine. Does anyone know how to fix the no boot with VT-D on issue? Machine won't even install fresh OS with that feature on


----------

